# What did your toddler have to eat today?



## Blah11

Thought this might give us all some ideas :)

so far

breakfast - cornflakes then a yogurt
lunch - 2 slices garlic bread, a slice of ham, about 12 grapes and 6 strawberries


----------



## Chaos

We're only at breakfast right now

She had scrambled eggs, some cheerios, couple slices of apple and a cup of rice milk.


----------



## Plus2

Breakfast - Rice Crispies and a Yoghurt and some baguette.

Lunch/Snack. - Ryvita Minis and raisins, banana and apples. My LO's don't really eat lunch, just a light snack. I've tried but they're just not interested!!


----------



## Blah11

amelie said the garlic bread was yucky LOL so just fruit and a slice of ham for lunch :roll:


----------



## LoraLoo

Breakfast- Croissants
Snacks- yogurt covered strawberries, some Ritz crackers, grapes, 

Lunch is nothing yet as she woke at 5am so has had an early sleep, just going to wake her up for it now. Will probably just give her some ham, yogurt, fruit...a 'picnic' as my kids call it!


----------



## Plus2

Blah11 said:


> amelie said the garlic bread was yucky LOL so just fruit and a slice of ham for lunch :roll:

I think as long as they look healthy, I try not to worry too much about the lack of lunch!! They eat a big supper/tea tho!


----------



## polaris

Good idea for a thread.

Thomas had so far:

Breakfast: Big bowl of porridge, handful of raisins.
Snack: Banana, half a hot cross bun (we were visiting)
Lunch: Small amount of beans on toast (about a third of a slice), a large orange

Dinner is going to be pasta, mushrooms, broccolli, in a garlic creamy sauce.


----------



## rosie272

So far Charlie has had:

Cheerios, toast n marmite
grapes
melon

Just about to have soup and fruit salad for lunch :)
He'll have an afternoon pancake & pear

Then nothing till dinner :)

ETA: Dinner was baked sweet potato, brocolli and fish fingers :)


----------



## sabby52

So far Dec has had

Breakfast :
A bowl of Cheerios
2 little yoghurts
sausage roll (I know bad mummy, but they are allow nice stuff at weekends)
glass of milk 

Lunch
Sausage and chips (again bad mummy plus it was from the chippy lol )
bag of crisps
glass of diluted orange

snacks
raisins
a pot of jelly
bowl of grated cheese. 

He will have fish and potatoes for dinner with Ice-cream for afters, he will also have a bowl of weetabixs before he goes to bed, there will also be a few more snacks in there, maybe some raisins, cheese,ham sandwich or a yoghurt.

this seems like a lot compared to the others, but Dec is a lot older than some of the other toddlers, plus the boy has a bottomless pit for a stomach !!! lol


----------



## lylasmummy

Lyla had:

Weetabix and a Banana for breakfast

Cheese String and some grapes for mid morning snack

Spaghetti and sausages on toast for dinner

and will be havin Jacket spud with salad and cottage cheese for tea


----------



## vix1989

*Taylor & Mia had-
Breakfast= English muffins toasted with butter, sliced apple and cup of milk
Lunch= Cheese and broccoli pasta with broccoli amd some bread and butter soldiers, and a chocolate mousse with a cup of diluted apple juice
Dinner= will be pizza bake beans and potatoe wedges!*


----------



## sparkle_1979

breakfast was a banana and some toast

she had a bread stick for a snack

for lunch she has some cheese, about 5 cherry tomatoes, brown bread and then a yog

another snack of apple and half a small ginger bread biscuit

for dinner we will have pasta


----------



## vix1989

god everyones so healthy!!! lol
feel so bad lol


----------



## sweetlullaby

Breakfast - Slice of Toast and Bowl of Rice Crispies
Snack - Packet of Baby Cheesy Snacks
Lunch - Pancakes, Banana and Raisens (didn't eat any of it :wacko:
Dinner WAS gonig to be creamy mashed potato, cabbage and stuffed chicken wrapped in bacon with two wee cocktail sausages (done food shopping last night so this was our treat).....BUT we're now having chicken slices with cheese and ham in them because Im that knackered today I completly forgot the chicken etc was in the oven for nearly 2 hours and was completly charcoaled :dohh:


----------



## Mary Jo

So far Adam's had

breakfast - bowl of fruit & fibre (without the hazelnuts), milk, 1/2 an apple
lunch - 1 fishfinger, grapes, 1/2 a peanut butter sandwich


----------



## ilvmylbug

All the tots here seem to have hearty appetites.... :-k

We're at breakfast now and my daughter's only eaten a whole scrambled egg with cheese, as well as her chocolate breakfast shake.


----------



## OmarsMum

Omar had

Breakfast:organix fruit pot (apple, mango & peach) mixed with 7 grains cereals
Lunch ( at 4 pm & it's Omar's main meal): fried rice + lamb & green beans stew

He didn't have dinner yet, I think he will either eat a fruit pot or a small sandwich. He doesn't like any types of fresh/ canned fruits. He doesn't really Like the fruit pots but he accepts them more than pieces of fruits


----------



## jennie_78

Caitlin has had:

Breakfast: toast and about 1/4 of an apple

Snack: 1/2 a bananna

Dinner: 1/4 of a tuna sandwich, grapes

She's having her nap at the moment, so when she wakes i will offer her

Snack: yoghurt

Tea: Not sure yet as have to go to asda lol


----------



## Pingu

So far Eloise has had -

Shreddies, yoghurt coated cherries
Scotch pancake with jam, raisins, yoghurts

When she wakes from her nap she will have a banana

For dinner we have roast chicken, roast potatoes and veggies, followed by a fruit pot :)


----------



## vix1989

i want what all these kiddies are having!!! lol sounds yummy!


----------



## moomoo

Breakfast - porridge mixed with fruit purée 

Lunch - crumpet with butter, toast, breadsticks, cheese, banana and grapes

tea - will be cauliflower cheese and some roasted veggies. 

X


----------



## Blah11

amelie had a lollipop and some apple juice in the shopping trolley... yes, im one of those mums who pays for half eaten food.


----------



## sophxx

Blah11 said:


> amelie had a lollipop and some apple juice in the shopping trolley... yes, im one of those mums who pays for half eaten food.

watch you dont get a 80 pound fine tesco are well bad for it lol:haha:


----------



## Blah11

why? i always pay for it :shrug:


----------



## indy and lara

Emma always eats in the trolley. I time it so that it is snack time. It is not like I peel a banana I haven't paid for!


----------



## Szaffi

breakfast - weetabix with milk and banana

snack - stole some chocolate cake from daddy

lunch - chicken with vegetables and pasta

snack - fruit salad and yoghurt

dinner - bottle of milk


----------



## sophxx

Blah11 said:


> why? i always pay for it :shrug:

Because they class it s stealing as you've eaten it before paying

In our local paper Tesco got someone arrested for shoplifting as they let there child have a some crisps out of a multipack they got a 80 fine there's signs all over our store lol


----------



## Blah11

Oh right, no one has ever said anything to me :shrug: Maybe its just certain stores or something?

Amelie just had half a mini cheese pizza with veggies ontop.


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

Ruby had...

A couple of mouthfuls of branflakes and one scotch pancake with peanut butter for breakfast

Pretty much a full round of tuna mayo sandwiches, a fromage frais, tiny bit of homemade brownie

An organix gingerbread man, half a large breadstick, stole daddy's go ahead biscuit

Large portion of homemade ham and mushroom pizza
Tiny bit of papaya

Wow! That was a hungry day!


----------



## clare7847

LO had
Breakfast: 2 Weetabix and soya milk (dairy allergy)
Snack: Banana 
Lunch: 2 pieces of bread with hummus, cucumber and sweetcorn rings
3/4 of a pear, 1 clementine 
Snack: Cinnamon and raisin bagel ( threw it on the floor, disgusted!!) Organix animal biscuits
Dinner: Chicken, sweet potato, broccoli and baby corn, Organix fruit pot.


----------



## momandpeanut

Logan has had 
wheetabix and an apple for breakfast
midmorning was toast and juice 
lunch was a ceaser chicken and salad wrap a banana and a fruit bar 
mid afternoon was a naughty jam tart from his auntie !
dinner was jacket spud with philly cheese and home made fish fingers 
milk before bed


----------



## LoraLoo

Thought I'd follow on from where I left and complete the day :haha:

For afternoon snacks Amy had some chocolate buttons, a banana, cheese string, more grapes and a biccie

Tea was Indian take away :blush: she had Naan Bread, Rice and chicken, followed by Yogurt

And lots of booby :haha:


----------



## bubbles123

Today he had:
Breakfast: weetabix
Lunch: Butterbean Gratin with rice, followed by apple and pear fruit pot, same raisins, some rice cakes and two mini Organix ginger bread men.
Snack: Organix rusk 
Tea: Half a crumpet, some grapes, some cucumber and a few cubes of cheese and a bit of my marmite on toast.
and 3 6oz bottles (half formula, half cows milk).
He was a hungry man today :flower:


----------



## _Vicky_

breakfast - one slice of toast and one wheetabix (each)
lunch - cheesy mash with sweetcorn and peas, satsuma, organix gingerbread man banana and one petit filous 
snack - milky way 
tea - chicken, tomato and veg pasta, one crumpet, half a banana and custard and one petit filous 

xxx


----------



## embojet

Normally Molly eats loads, but she has a really bad cold at the moment so has just eaten bits of things today;
breakfast- cheerios and toast (picked at each of these)
snack- dairylea sandwich (she was hungry as didnt eat her breakfast)
lunch- 1 crumpet, 2 petit filous fromage frais
snack- grapes, nibbled the end of a french stick in the shopping trolley in tescos (never been told I was stealing either lol)
dinner- 2 sausages, roast potatoes, green beans, peas and carrots in a yorkshire pudding with gravy, then picked at apple pie and custard.


----------



## Jchihuahua

I was actually just thinking this would be a good thread idea a few days ago!

Breakfast: 1 weetabix and half a slice of toast

Mid morning snack: half a packet of Annabel Karmel apple crisps

Lunch: vegetable curry and rice and a fromage frais

Dinner: cheese on toast, a mango finger, a fruit pot and two chocolate buttons.

Plus two breastfeeds and one 5oz bottle of cow's milk.


----------



## littlekitten8

Today James has had...

Breakfast - piece of toast, some of my toast, biscuit that he pinched from the cupboard!
Lunch - Tuna sandwich and 1/2 a packet of quavers
Afternoon snack - 2 digestives and an orange
Tea - chicken, roast potatoes, swede and carrot mash, parsnips
Before bed - bottle of lactose free milk


----------



## Vickie

breakfast: 1/2 bowl of cornpops cereal, 1/2 a piece of turkey bacon and I don't how much of her daddy's pancakes :haha:

lunch: 1/2 slice of turkey, 1 cheese string, 5-6 whole wheat crackers with cheese dip & a couple of handfuls of grapes (and however much orange she stole off of me :roll:)

we're going out for dinner so she'll eat off of our plates for that


----------



## Mary Jo

Mary Jo said:


> So far Adam's had
> 
> breakfast - bowl of fruit & fibre (without the hazelnuts), milk, 1/2 an apple
> lunch - 1 fishfinger, grapes, 1/2 a peanut butter sandwich

plus:
snack - 1/2 a breadstick
dinner - two thin slices of chicken, a slice of mature cheddar, cucumber, raw carrot, cherry tomatoes, a whole buttered hot cross bun, a fromage frais


----------



## dizzyisacow

egg with bread mixed together twice today.
bread cucumber
peas potato
sweets


----------



## Tegans Mama

Breakfast - 1 cup of milk (with bowel meds in), 1 cup of juice, half bowl readibrek, two petis filous

lunch - potato wedges, 2 sausages, raspberry jelly, 4 grapes

dinner - pasta with tomato sauce and cheese, 2 petis filous, 1.5 cups milk


----------



## dizzyisacow

jeez i got to start feeding him more food and less junk.


----------



## karlilay

Im going to kill this thread now.... :/

Breakfast- Toast shapes, like the ones of Mister Maker... LOL.
Snack- Strawberrys and grapes.
Lunch- Sausage, cucumber and cheese.
Snack- Petit Flouis.. (Or how ever you spell it, squeezy yougurt!) & BabyBell.
Tea- Chicken Nuggat HAPPY MEAL!!! Ooooopppssss. :)

Juice before bed, she hasnt had any milk since she was 10 months old!


----------



## xolily

Breakfast - Half slice toast, yoghurt and some banana
Lunch - Beef broth and a slice of bread
Tea - Fish and chips

not sure bout snacks cos I was at work!


----------



## eddjanuary10

breakfast- porridge and chopped banana
lunch- toast and cheese
snack- organix sweetcorn rings, bit of shortbread, slice of pear
dinner- mashed potato, broccoli and cheese. a breadstick


----------



## Christine1993

I need to feed Aidan more :haha:

Breakfast - 1 slice of toast, juice, 2 malted milks

Lunch - noodles with vegetables

Snack - malted milks, digestives, banana

Dinner - noodles with vegetables again

Tomorrow he's getting..

Breakfast - 1 slice of bacon, 1 sausage, egg and beans

Lunch - ham and cheese sandwich then custard

Snack - probably more malted milks as he loves them

Dinner - chunky veg soup

today we were all over the place xx


----------



## QTPie

At 14 months:

Breakfast - beaker of toddler formula. Organix Banana Porridge
Lunch - fresh wild Alaskan salmon, mashed potato, broccoli. Grandma didn't give him his fruit :( (we were out)
Snack - beaker of whole milk two small Organix biscuits and a small box of raisins
Dinner - most of a cheese sandwich, bits of pieces at the VERY nice Chinese restaurant (crispy duck, cucumber, lobster in rice wine, scallop, shrimp, squid), a whole banana and half a packet of freeze dried apples....
Bed - toddler formula again 

Alex likes his food....


----------



## OmarsMum

nmwb78 said:


> Omar had
> 
> Breakfast:organix fruit pot (apple, mango & peach) mixed with 7 grains cereals
> Lunch ( at 4 pm & it's Omar's main meal): fried rice + lamb & green beans stew
> 
> He didn't have dinner yet, I think he will either eat a fruit pot or a small sandwich. He doesn't like any types of fresh/ canned fruits. He doesn't really Like the fruit pots but he accepts them more than pieces of fruits

He had a cheese omlette + a pot of plain yoghurt for dinner


----------



## Blah11

Amelie has had half an apple, 1/4 of a croissant with butter and a small bowl of pasta (stolen from her daddy) for breakfast.


----------



## Christine1993

Aidan is having sausages, bacon, beans and egg for breakfast. It's cooking just now & I'm eager to see what he's like with the egg.


----------



## baby09

Belle had 3/4 of vegimite cheese and tomato on toast then a bowl of grapes banana and strawberries covered in natural yoghurt and honey :thumbup:


----------



## Christine1993

baby09 said:


> Belle had 3/4 of vegimite cheese and tomato on toast then a bowl of grapes banana and strawberries covered in natural yoghurt and honey :thumbup:

that sounds lovely :thumbup:


----------



## baby09

Ummm it was! I had it too :haha: x


----------



## Christine1993

So far Aidan has had -
1 slice of toast with Utterly Butterly butter
1/2 sausage, baked beans, 1 piece of potato scone, little bit of scrambled egg.

Not sure what to make him for his lunch. I've got some chicken here. Ideas??


----------



## Mynx

Yesterday Evie had ....

8oz of milk when she first got up
Breakfast of Muesli and half a slice of Mummy's toast :haha: 
Lunch was a crumpet with jam followed by a banana
Snack was half a packet of Quavers, and a handful of grapes 
Dinner was Bangers, mash, cauliflower and broccolli with cheese sauce and gravy (one of her faves!) followed by a Petit Filous
Just before bed she had another 8oz of milk 

Omg she looks like a right piggie!! :haha:


----------



## Tegans Mama

So far Tegan has had 2 cups of milk, 1 bowl of readibrek, 8 grapes and a cup of juice


----------



## Mynx

Today so far Evie has had 

Her usual 8oz morning bottle
Muesli (she loves the stuff!) and some toast

She's asleep atm but when she wakes up she will have half a tuna/mayo sandwich and half a narna with some apple and grapes
For dinner she's having a full roast beef dinner, (beef, cauli, broccoli, carrots, roast tatties, gravy, cheese sauce) complete with a yorkie pud - Another big favourite of hers!
She'll probably have her usual Petit Filous after that too :)


----------



## hayley x

when your LO's have rice crispies etc do you still add milk? Daisy's had cheerios but with no milk, but usually has weetabix and toast.

For lunch today she just had soup and bread with some raisins, skips and yoghurt.

For dinner we're having a turkey roast which is another thing I'm wondering, we never give her roast potatoes cause of the fat - how do you make them for your LO's :flower:

fab thread, I'm always in need of ideas and thought Daisy was starting to under eat but doesnt sound like it now :) x


----------



## hayley x

Also can they have normal gravy now? x


----------



## Tegans Mama

They can have normal gravy as long it's not got too much salt in. Once they get to about 2 you can stop watching how much salt they have so closely. 

Once Tegan was 18 months I just gave her what we would eat how we eat it. Fats are essential for brain development etc and as long as they aren't eating fatty stuff all the time it's fine! Everything in moderation is my motto :flower:


----------



## Mynx

hayley x said:


> Also can they have normal gravy now? x

I was using baby gravies for Evie till she was a year old. Now I usually use the reduced salt Bisto :thumbup: If we dont have any of that then I give her the regular Bisto that we have. I dont worry too much about it because it's literally just a spoonful :)


----------



## Mynx

Tegans Mama said:


> They can have normal gravy as long it's not got too much salt in. Once they get to about 2 you can stop watching how much salt they have so closely.
> 
> Once Tegan was 18 months I just gave her what we would eat how we eat it. Fats are essential for brain development etc and as long as they aren't eating fatty stuff all the time it's fine! *Everything in moderation is my motto* :flower:

Agreed! 
I used to stress about the salt levels in gravies etc but then I realised that there's such a small amount going on to her dinner (which is always unsalted as I dont use in my cooking.. we add it after if we want it) that it really wont make that much of a difference unless she was having a cupful at every meal :haha:


----------



## Tegans Mama

Mynx said:


> Tegans Mama said:
> 
> 
> They can have normal gravy as long it's not got too much salt in. Once they get to about 2 you can stop watching how much salt they have so closely.
> 
> Once Tegan was 18 months I just gave her what we would eat how we eat it. Fats are essential for brain development etc and as long as they aren't eating fatty stuff all the time it's fine! *Everything in moderation is my motto* :flower:
> 
> Agreed!
> I used to stress about the salt levels in gravies etc but then I realised that there's such a small amount going on to her dinner (which is always unsalted as I dont use in my cooking.. we add it after if we want it) that it really wont make that much of a difference unless she was having a cupful at every meal :haha:Click to expand...

:lol: I have found it really hard to "let go" of the baby rules. Tegan's not a baby any more but I still find myself treating her like one sometimes :blush: We don't cook with salt either and I decided that at 18 months enough was enough with buying baby gravy! They only have about a quarter or the pack so what's the point :thumbup:


----------



## Blah11

Amelie eats the same as us too. I stoppd buying baby specific food a long time ago!

Anyway shes had a bowl of strawberries with yogurt for lunch. She doesnt seem to be that hungry today.


----------



## Blah11

hayley x said:


> when your LO's have rice crispies etc do you still add milk? Daisy's had cheerios but with no milk, but usually has weetabix and toast.
> 
> For lunch today she just had soup and bread with some raisins, skips and yoghurt.
> 
> For dinner we're having a turkey roast which is another thing I'm wondering, we never give her roast potatoes cause of the fat - how do you make them for your LO's :flower:
> 
> fab thread, I'm always in need of ideas and thought Daisy was starting to under eat but doesnt sound like it now :) x

Like Tegans mama said, fat isnt always a bad thing for toddlers as theyre growing rapidly and they do need it. I give Amelie just normal roast potatos - i do them in grapeseed oil.

+ When she has cereal, she has it with milk and usually I put some sort of fruit ontop too.


----------



## hayley x

Thank you, was just a bit paranoid! we only have roast potatoes once a week so will start letting her have some too from now on :) x


----------



## Jchihuahua

So far Daisy has had:
readybrek and half a slice of toast for breakfast

half a packet of Kiddylicious pineapple crisps as a snack (I find these packets of dried fruit are a great way to get more fruit into her as they count as 1 of her 5 a day. She loves them).

Mini pizzas for lunch (a muffin cut in half, tomato puree, mozarella, courgette and yellow pepper) and natural yoghurt with blueberries stirred in for pudding.

She'll have a couple of cheese crackers as a snack later on then she's having Sunday dinner for her dinner later and she'll have a fruit pot for pudding as she's mad on them.

She's also drunk half a sippy cup of water, and had one breastfeed. She'll have 5oz of cow's milk when she wakes after her nap then a breastfeed before bed.


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Amelia has had some bread and jam and lots of juice. 

She has got a cold & she is teething (seems to be never ending) and she hasn't wanted to eat properly since Thursday so the past couple of days have been lots of jelly, yogurt, ice cream and mash potato.. 

I really hope after the cold has gone her eating gets back on track, it has been an on going struggle to get her to eat well :dohh:

xXx


----------



## Hollys_Twinny

Today Morgan has had:

Brekky: a round of toast and a yoghurt
Lunch: a small tin of spaghetti hoops and a bread roll


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

R has had - 

Weetabix (with milk and banana)
Rice cakes
Apple
Ice lolly

(she is tad older than most on thread but eats like a toddler!)


----------



## MrsRabbit

DD is getting over 1 heck of a stomach bug [hospitalized for it] so she had Pedialyte and formula yesterday.

DS [who still eats like a toddler]

breakfast : scrambled egg and cheese
Lunch : Noodles which he didn't eat so he had rice, chicken and cheese later with Dad
Dinner: Only ate peanut butter graham crackers


----------



## craftymum

Jacob has had a bad cold since Last Monday so his eating is not great at the minute although today has been pretty good so far
Breakfast: bite size weetabix and raisins 
Lunch: 2 mini rice cakes (while waiting as we went out for lunch) Slice of toast and a sausage, slice of pineapple and organix fruity bar
Dinner, I have no idea yet and I can't be bothered cooking today so we will see what happens lol


----------



## Blah11

ok amelie is done for the day..

a quarter croissant, some pasta from OH :roll:, half an apple
bowl of strawberries with yogurt
spaghetti carbonara with garlic bread
half a cupcake and half a donut :blush:


----------



## Mynx

Evie ate her roast beef dinner and then proceeded to polish off a yorkie pud :rofl: 

That'll be it now till her 8oz of cow's milk at 7.30pm


----------



## Tegans Mama

Tegan is in bed, so no more food for the day.. that tops it off at..

bowl of readibrek for breakfast, 1 yogurt, milk with bowel meds in, cup of juice
roast beef dinner with mashed potatoes (with double cream.. weight gain issues! :lol: ), sweetcorn, yorkshire pud, cheese sauce, 1 cup of juice
1 bag of wotsits :blush: :lol:
1 cup of milk, 1 cup of juice, bowl of cheerios with full fat milk, 1 yogurt

that is it. she's eating loads more than usual lately.. this is like 5x more than she normally has!


----------



## baby09

baby09 said:


> Belle had 3/4 of vegimite cheese and tomato on toast then a bowl of grapes banana and strawberries covered in natural yoghurt and honey :thumbup:

Followed by a lamb roast for lunch, potatoes honey parsnips asparagus broccoli swede and carrot stuffing and lamb :thumbup: oh I forgot to cook Yorkshire puds!!! :dohh:

Then some grapes a banana a bite of sausage roll and 2 mini breadsticks :thumbup: ending with milk!

Wow seems like a lot :haha:


----------



## OmarsMum

Today Omar ate fresh fruits :happydance:

Breakfast: fruit pot + baby cereals
Snack: 3 slices of mango & 1 banana :happydance: He didnt touch fruits for the past 4 months
Lunch: Leftovers from yesterday (fried rice + lamb & green beans stew)
Snack: 1 full apple :happydance:
Dinner: 2 slices of Cheddar cheese + pita bread


----------



## MoonMuffin

So far Kathryn and John have had:
Breakfast - pancake balls, strawberries and blueberries and milk to drink
Snack - cheese and raisins
Lunch - chicken sandwich (used a cookie cutter to make it star shaped) with carrots, cucumbers and humus along with juice


----------



## feisty_filly

Breakfast- pot of youghurt and a slice of toast
Snack- apple slices and pepperarmie (sp?) 
Lunch- tomato soup 
Snack- a whole carrot (stolen from the horses feed lol) 
Dinner- ravioli and a Rolo desert pot (just coz it's the weekend) 

He also gets apple juice offerd all day


----------



## bubbles123

Today he had:
Brekkie- Weetabix
Lunch: Vegetarian Irish stew, half a fruit pot, 2 miniature gingerbread men
Tea: Lentils and spinach dahl, an Organix biscuit.
3 6oz bottles. he wasn't that hungry today, maybe it was the change in routine with the clocks (and he ate loads yesterday!)


----------



## wishingonastar

wow am thinking my little girl eats enough for two or three toddlers from reading this thread! :shock:

brekkie - small bowl of a mix of alpen, rice crispies and cheerios, raisins and small cereal bar
morning snack - couple of pieces of orange, quarter of apple, rice cake, 10 grapes
lunch - half a bagel, quarter of apple, 3 cubes of cheese (normally she has a big cooked dinner for lunch but we were going swimming so had light lunch)
afternoon snack - quarter of apple, bag of baby's gingerbread men, 3 cubes of cheese, 8 rosemary flavour tubes (like baby crisps), handful of grapes and couple of orange segments
dinner - pasta bolognese, slice of garlic bread, small bowl of ice cream


----------



## caggimedicine

Breakfast: 2 slices of fruit toast with butter & beaker of milk
Lunch: Cheese sandwich, banana and orange juice mixed with water (we had a picnic out today)
Dinner: 1 Linda McCartney sausage, potato smiley faces and baked beans, yogurt for desert and a beaker of milk


----------



## eddjanuary10

today ihsan has a temperature and 2 more teeth coming in so hasn't ate that much :(

breakfast- weetabix
lunch- small bit of toast, chunk of banana (all got puked up) 
snack- a few organix carrot stix, a vanilla cookie
dinner- a few spoons of mash potato. 

lots and lots of bm!!


----------



## Faerie

Breakfast - cereal (oat puffs) and toast with raspberry jam
Lunch - Jacket potato with beans and cheese, steamed carrot sticks. Banana and apple puree for pudding.
Snack (we were at a b'day party!) - cheese sandwich, pretzels, celery, cherry tomatoes, cake
Supper - boiled egg x2 with toast and broccoli dippers. Yoghurt for pudding.


----------



## Faerie

Forgot to say she drinks water at mealtimes and has a bf morning and night.


----------



## rosie272

Today Charlie had:

Tomato omlette and toast for brekky 
Few grapes and berries for snack 
Mini chicken burger and chips, apple(out for lunch)
Melon and breadstick snack 
Baked fish and veg, fruit salad
Milk (6oz) :)


----------



## ellie27

Today Anna has had.....

breakfast - shreddies and oatibix with hot milk

lunch - tuna&tomato&cheese pasta, then a yoghurt

mid-afternoon 4oz milk

dinner - homemade chicken&lentil&veg soup and some steamed carrots and sugarsnap peas

some cheerios and chunks of pear to nibble on

and a bedtime bottle 6oz:flower:


----------



## JakesMummy

Jake has 3 teeth coming in, yes he is STILL teething at 25 months!!! So he has only just started perking up at mealtimes - today we were out at a zoo,

Breakfast - Bowl of rice krispies with milk, and a banana after
Lunch - Bowl of Highland vegetable soup with roll
Dinner - fry-up! Bacon, scrambled eggs, mushrooms, baked beans, toast, sausage and tomatoes. He had 2x Petit Filous yoghurts for after.

Snacks in the day were breadsticks with hummous, chocolate buttons and an ice-cream!

He has diluted juice throughout the day and a cup of milk in the mornings.


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

Ruby wasn't very hungry today.

Breakfast - boiled egg - ate the white only, then had a small bowl of rice crispies
Snack - organix gingerbread man, half a breadstick
Lunch - slice of cheese on toast, organix smoothie pouch, dried strawberries
Dinner - few homemade chicken nuggets, some brocolli (refused mashed potato) yogurt, papaya


----------



## joeyjo

G had
B: 2 weetabix and an adult size pot of yoghurt
S: half a croissant, banana
L: lasagne, slice of garlic bread, 5 cherry tomatos, 3 spponfuls of my lemon meringue cake
S: raisins
D: 2 scrambled eggs, slice of buttered toast, grated xheeze, satsuma, another ppt of yoghurt
S: half a banana


----------



## mummytobe

Yesterday 

Brekkie: Asda honey hoops an adult portion and half a pear
Snack: Dairylea cheese
Lunch: 1 sausage, scrambled egg, beans and a roll 
Snack: Homemade cupcake (didnt realise till i saw the crumbs on the floor!!!)
Dinner: Chicken dippers, cheesey pasta and veg


----------



## Christine1993

So far today Aidan has had 1 round of toast, 2 marshmallows and a crisp lol. He's getting porridge in about half an hour then pasta for his lunch x


----------



## RedRose

I really like this thread, Lily is not quite a toddler yet but it would be good to keep a log of her food.

Yesterday-

B- Homemade fruity muesli with fruit puree
S- Baby biscuit with spelt and pomergranite
L- Bread with hummus, blueberries and blackberries with a banana and apricot dip
D - Chicken risotto, but she didn't like it so a tub of Hipp pasta bolognase and roast chicken fingers. A Banana.

She had 4 bm feeds during the day and offered juice throughout the day.

Lily has a dairy and soy allergy and has just had an awful virus and lost lots of weight, so I'm trying to fatten her up but it's hard without cheese and yoghurt etc.


----------



## v2007

For Brekkie we had Coco Pops, 2 masssive cups of milk and 1 banana

MM Snack was an apple

Dinner was Spagetti on Toast with juice and a penguin bar. 

Afternoon snack was an orange. 

Tea is Chicken Sweet and sour with Pineapple :)

V xxx


----------



## TennisGal

Yesterday:

Adult portion of porridge with banana and pear

Snack: glass of milk and homemade berry muffin

Lunch: gnocchi with chicken, courgette in tomato and cheese sauce. Fromage frais with stewed apple

Snack: some organix carrot puffs

Dinner: cottage pie with broccoli, two milkybar buttons, Greek yog with apricot compote


----------



## TennisGal

Today:

Shreddies with nana

Snack: milk with shared mini roll

Lunch: mini pizza with veggie and ham toppings, yog with banana and berries ( cooked)

Snack: organix carrot puffs

Dinner: will be chicken pie, broccoli and mashed potato, 'baby' trifle


----------



## Jchihuahua

Breakfast: weetabix, half a slice of toast

Lunch: spag bol with grated cheese on, followed by rice pudding

Snacks: 3 strawberries, half a packet of pineapple crisps, two slices of apple

Dinner will be scrambled egg on toast followed by a fruit pot

Water, 1 breastfeed and 5oz cow's milk. Will have a second BF before bed.


----------



## Faerie

Breakfast: homemade apple and oat muffins
Snack: raisens and ceral
Lunch: pasta with homemade tomato and chicken sauce, apple juice for drink, grapes
Snack: 2x chocolate biscuits and strawberries (she was so happy we had visitors, lol)
Supper: brown rice with salmon, broccoli, pea and chick pea stir fry, water to drink, strawberry and elderflower jelly

2 x bf and bottle of water throughout the day


----------



## RedRose

Today Lily has had

B - fruity muesli and a banana
S - baby slept biscuit
L - hard boiled egg with Mayo (hardly ate it). 1/2 homemade vegan blueberry muffin
S - organix carrot stick puffs with hummus
D - cottage pie with veg and baked beans. Fruit purée and a banana.

4 bf's and a few sips of water.


----------



## Tegans Mama

Breakfast - bowl of readibrek, 2 yogurts, milk, juice

lunch - 2 slices of white toast w/ peanut butter

dinner - 2 slices of brown toast, small tin beans and sausages, 2 yogurts, 1/2 cup milk, 1 cup juice

snacks - bread sticks, crisps, 1/2 bar kinder chocolate


----------



## Elski

What a great thread for picking up ideas! :thumbup:

Breakfast: Melon, blueberries, raisins, weetabix 
Snack: Rice cakes 
Lunch: Piece of mild cheddar. Spagetti carbonara with peas
Snack: Melon, blueberries, raisins, rice cakes, 1/2 a biscuit
Tea: Grapes. Breadstick. Tomatoey pasta with broccoli, cauliflower, carrot. A passion fruit stirred into plain yoghurt 

Cows milk first thing in morning and last thing in evening and water throughout the day.


----------



## Mary Jo

Adam had...

breakfast - bowl of fruit & fibre (no hazelnuts), milk, a pear, grapes
lunch - 3/4 of a peanut butter sandwich, grapes, a small piece of cheddar cheese, sultanas
snacks - small bowl of blueberry wheats & milk in the afternoon, couple of biscuits while we were out in the morning
dinner - a fishfinger (rejected the other), 1/2 a potato waffle, broccoli, green beans, carrot, a small piece of quorn lasagne, a fromage frais

plus 2 beakers of milk (morning and bedtime) and water throughout the day and with meals


----------



## Blah11

Amelie had today...

toast with jam
hawaiian chicken and rice
a yogurt
cubes of cheese and grapes
2 cream crackers with dairylea and tomato


Thats it so not really had much today :(


----------



## rosie272

Today Charlie has had:

Cheerios and grapes - breakfast at home

Toast, melon - snack at nursey

Soup, bread, chicken salad, fruit - lunch at nursery

Apple and melon - snack at nursery

Lemon & pepper fish goujon with brocolli & a pear - dinner at home 

Rich tea finger 

6oz milk


----------



## Tegans Mama

Breakfast - bowl of readibrek, 2 yogurts, milk, juice

lunch - 2 slices of white toast w/ peanut butter

dinner - 2 slices of brown toast, small tin beans and sausages, 2 yogurts, 1/2 cup milk, 1 cup juice

snacks - bread sticks, crisps, 1/2 bar kinder chocolate


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

Ruby wasn't bothered about food today.

Breakfast - quite a lot of quaker oat crisp, with milk
Lunch - half a slice of brown toast with peanut butter, fromage frais, few apple crisps
Snack - small breadstick
Dinner - was meant to be pasta and sauce but Ruby said she wanted rice not pasta so it was rice and sauce! Then she had an organix gingerbread man and some papaya.


----------



## Christine1993

Today Aidan had..

Toast with butter, a marshmallow, a couple of crisps and some malted milks
Pasta with tomatoes & cheese
Noodles
Digestive biscuit and banana
Chunky veg soup, potatoes and a roll


----------



## Tilliepink

Caleb had:
B-veg omlette (green/yellow/orange/red pepper, tomato, brocoli, onion and cheese.) with whole grain toast, half a grapefruit and a large glass of full fat milk.
S-yogurt and cheese with some water.
L-homeage veg soup with whole wheat crackers and a pear and half a glass of v8.
S- celery, carrot, green peper, brocoli, cauliflower, cucumber and dip, and some apple juice.
D-Half a chicken breast, some brown rice, spinage salad, roasted egg plant, and a glass of water. For dessert he had a yogurt and half a banana.
S-couple whole wheat crackers, cheese and another yogurt.

He eats AOT, yet hes so thin. lol


----------



## Kel127

Great Thread!

B- Oatmeal with fruit puree
L- Grilled cheese sandwich and a peach applesauce
S- Veggie sticks
D- 6 fish sticks and a handful of grapes

Also 1 Breastfeed, 3 cups of milk and water with each meal!


----------



## joeyjo

B shreddies, half a banana
L 2 slices of bread & dairylea, 5 cherry tomatoes
S bag of kiddylicious banana crisps, handful of dates
D lasagne - lots of lasagne
S satsuma, organix gingerbread man

plus a few sips of milk & lots of water


----------



## eddjanuary10

Yesterday was;

breakfast- redibrek, melon chunks
lunch- cheesy garlic and herb pasta, a breadstick. bit of apple
dinner- mashed potato,parsnip,carrot with creamy tomato chicken

:)


----------



## OmarsMum

Yesterday Omar had:

Breakfast: Cheese omlette + 3 mango slices
Lunch: Spinach with minced lamb meat + fried rice
Dinner: Cereals+ fruit pot (Apple & banana)


----------



## Snitsel

Ayla is 14 months and today she had:

*Breakfast:*
a handful of dry cheerios
a handful of grapes
a bowl of ready brek

*Lunch*
a mini cheesestring
a ham sandwich (1 slice of bread)
a rusk
1 fish finger

For dinner she will have homemade lasagne and salad and a fruit pot for after


----------



## sophieee18

2 weetabix

Bottle of milk

Vegetable soup and a roll

Homemade frozen yogurt (which he helped to make :) )

Then for dinner we will have chicken and veg

Bottle of milk. 

:)


----------



## Jchihuahua

Cheerios and half a slice of toast

pasta and cheese sauce, 3 strawberries, a fromage frais

Cottage pie and peas, a fruit pot

Snacks: a bag of apple crisps, 2 crackers


----------



## LoraLoo

I'm afraid we havent been very healthy today as we went out for lunch!

B'Fast- Blueberries and squeezy yogurt (were running late!)
Lunch- Cheese garlic bread, chips, rice and chicken curry
Tea- Chicken and sausage pasta

Snacks- Wotsits, Popcorn and a Biscuit.

She normally eats very healthily, today is just a one off, especially with the snacking :blush:


----------



## QTPie

Breakfast - beaker of toddler formula, Organix Banana Porridge
Lunch - salmon poached in milk, baked potato, broccoli, banana
Snack - whole milk and 2 Organix Ginger biscuits
Dinner - scrambled egg and wholemeal toast, little Plum yoghurt, blueberries
Before bed - bottle of toddler milk


----------



## Faerie

Breakfast - she wasn't feeling well and refused :( Had a beaker of cow's milk

Lunch - spaghetti with tomato and chicken sauce (leftover from yesterday), banana and apple fruit pot, water

Supper - egg and ham sandwich, 4 slices of watermelon, half a yoghurt with rhubarb and strawberry purree (shared with mummy, we were having a picnic), water

Snack - wholegrain crackers, cheddar babybel, half an apple

Night - 100mls cow's milk, then boob


----------



## OmarsMum

Breakfast: 1 fruit pot mixed with cereals + 1 slice of mango
Lunch: Spinach & baked fish + 1 tbs of rice
Snack: small cheese sandwich + yoghurt ice cream + 2 blueberries
Dinner: 1/2 banana + plain yoghurt


----------



## Poppy7

TODAY
Breakfast - Cheerios and Shreddies
Snack - Frooz high fruit buttons and goodies raisins
Lunch - Homemade cheese scone, 2 plum tomatoes, organix tomato crisps
Snack - Carrs mini cheese crackers and a humzinger
Dinner - Sausage and bean pie with cauliflower and brocolli cheese, Rachel's yoghurt for dessert

YESTERDAY
Breakfast - Cheerios and Shreddies
Snack - Scotch pancake and organix tomato crisps
Lunch - Meat Pattie, goodies raisins and pourable yoghurt
Snack - Blueberries and raspberries
Dinner - Homemade cottage pie with carrots, parsnips, peas and courgette (cottage pie is a favourite so I pack in as much veg as poss :haha:) with Heinz low sugar and salt beans, Plum yoghurt (not plum flavoured but made by Plum) for dessert with mandarin segments


----------



## Mary Jo

breakfast - a few blueberry wheats & milk (dumped most of them on the floor), sultanas, a pear, cup of milk
lunch - 1/2 slice of bread (no spread), most of a slice of toast, butter & Marmite, grapes, sultanas, 1/4 of an apple
dinner - small piece of cheese & onion quiche, 2 slices of chicken, broccoli, green beans, carrot, cherry tomato, cucumber, most of a buttered hot cross bun, fromage frais

will have more milk at bedtime


----------



## joeyjo

B - weetabix & toast
S - Orange & raisins
L - chicken pie, brocolli & carrot
S - pineapple kiddylicious crisps
S - dried apricots
D - lamb kofta, pitta bread with homous & grated carrot, olives, cheese
S - banana & milk


----------



## RedRose

B- scrambled egg with tomato and basil sauce (ate hardly any), blackberries, blueberries, kiwi, banana, 1/4 rusk
S- carrot sticks with hummus
L- Chicken risotto, can of peach slices in juice and a few dairy/soy free choc buttons
D- Beef bolognase with sweet potato wedges, steamed pear and banana and apricot dip


----------



## blahblahblah

Breakfast: cup of milk. Bowl of cornflakes
Snack: fresh mkango (refused), gingerbread man
Lunch: 1/3 slice of bread and butter (found cheese on floor), sausage roll (refused), grapes (refused), custard.
Snack:banana
Tea: Pasta with cheese sauce and pepper, mushroom & courgette (all refused)
Supper: 1 weetabix, cup of milk. 1/2 slice of toast.

bad times :cry:


----------



## RedRose

I hate days like that blah :nope: Lily had a virus last week and ate like a bird for 6 days, her clothes were baggy by the end of it! Bless her.


----------



## rosie272

Charlie had:
Breakfast - Cheerios and grapes at home
Snack - Toast and fruit at nursery
Lunch - Chicken curry and pitta bread, yogurt at nursery
Snack - Small banana, melon at nursery
Dinner - Tortilla wraps with roast veg and potato wedges, SF jelly at home 
Bedtime - 6oz milk :)


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

Ruby had:

Breakfast - decent bowl of oat crisp.
Lunch - salmon pate (just a tin of wild salmon mashed up with cream cheese) sandwich, (whole slice of granary bread.) Pear, mango and orange smoothie.
Snack - a biscuit at toddler group
Dinner - half a homemade mini pizza, brocolli, a fromage frais


----------



## pinktaffy

breakfast porridge.
lunch fish fingers and homeade chips and bread.
evening meal we went for a family meal for my lo's birthday she had tomato soup and a kids roast dinner.
and she had rasons and ellas kitchen cookies for snack oh and a banana.


----------



## Tegans Mama

breakfast - 3 cups of milk. 
snack - potato wedges
lunch - tuna & sweetcorn pasta / ham and cheese pasta / grated cheese
snack - 8 double chocolate fingers (she stole them!!!! At the supermarket she picked chocolate fingers as her treat. OH opened them for her and she ate loads before OH even looked. before she got her wheels she didn't eat a single thing most days. 
supper - (lunch was late and we went to the park to feed the ducks) big bowl of readibrek, 2 yogurts, cup of milk.

She drinks loads of juice now during the day too :)


----------



## eddjanuary10

Today Ihsan had;

b- weetabix then melon and grapes
snack- cheese slices and a cracker
l- dairylea sandwich. yoghurt
d- baked potato with tuna then custard with baked apples.


----------



## Blah11

B - porrige and blueberries
S - toast with cheese spread
L - 1/2 bowl veggie curry and rice 
S - about 6 jelly babies
D - a cheese and ham toastie which she ate maybe 1/4 of




It seems like I'm the only one who swaps lunches and dinners round haha


----------



## Tegans Mama

Blah11 said:


> B - porrige and blueberries
> S - toast with cheese spread
> L - 1/2 bowl veggie curry and rice
> S - about 6 jelly babies
> D - a cheese and ham toastie which she ate maybe 1/4 of
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems like I'm the only one who swaps lunches and dinners round haha

You mean large meal wise? Tegan normally has her large meal at lunch time as she doesn't have much appetite later in the day! She calls it dinner though :rofl: And her dinner she calls supper :rofl:


----------



## Tilliepink

B-Large glass of full fat milk, scrambled egg, cheese, whole grain toast and half a grapefruit.
S-blueberries, strawberries, blackberries and watermelonand a glass of water.
L-Salmon, with a dill sauce, yellow beans and mash potatoes, with orange juice.
S-yogurt, and half an apple.
D-Egg, bacon, whole grain toast, carrot/green/yellow/orange/red pepper, brocoli, cauli flower with dip and a glass of apple juice.
And then before bed a bowl of cereal and some more blueberries.


----------



## eddjanuary10

Ihsan has been eating much better today thank goodness!

b- weetabix, mango slice.
snack- banana, grapes
l- spinach cheese and tomato pasta and 1slice of bread with margerine
d- beef lasagne ,cucumber stiks , a few chips.
will have a yoghurt later and probably a cookie.

:)


----------



## Tegans Mama

Today Tegan had two bowls of readibrek, one at 5am and one at 7am. milk and juice

I don't know what she had for lunch since I was asleep and OH was watching her (I had a bad night and was awake at 5am when Tegan got up (I hadn't slept yet) and stayed up with her until 8.30. I woke OH up then and she came down to watch her and I slept until 12. 

For dinner she had McDonalds. Yeah yeah I know it's bad for her but it's once a month. It won't kill her :)


----------



## baby09

Porridge with strawberries

Banana crisps, cheddar cracker, mini breadstick

Half a pitta filled with hoummos cucumber and red pepper, the rest of banana crisps

Grapes 

Lasagne chips salad and garlic bread, Greek yoghurt with honey

Milk in morning and bedtime and water throughout day :thumbup: x


----------



## RedRose

B - fruity muesli and a banana
S - baby spelt biscuits
L - chicken with rice and veg, hummus and carrot sticks, blackberries, kiwi fruit
D - sweet potato wedges, sardines, tomato and basil sauce, can of peaches, a banana


----------



## Pink1981

Breakfast: Cheerios (2 servings)
Snack: Banana
Lunch: Dairylea sandwich and cucumber
Snack: 2 Pancakes
Dinner: Shepherds Pie, yoghurt, grapes


----------



## xxleannexx

B- kellogs and honey and nut clusters and a yoghurt
L- Was oh b'day so went out for lunch and she had a large bowl of meatballs and pasta in tomato sauce with peas, followed by half a ribena ice lolly.
D - Darylea cheese dunkers, yoghurt, banana and orange


----------



## craftymum

Today was a bit of a lazy day for me as I wasn't feeling too well, this is what Jacob had today
Breakfast: bite size weetabix
Snack: a few organix crisps
Lunch: toasted crusty, spaghetti hoops - mini muller rice, though he wasn't too keen on this.
Snack: Kiddylicious apple crisps
Dinner: butternut squash risotto, garlic bread, yoghurt, slice of pineapple, then he asked for a banana and ate about half of it!

My main problem is yoghurts, he loves the things so much that as soon as he's in his highchair he takes one bite of his food and starts pointing at the fridge asking for yoghurt, he then wont settle until he gets one, which he will eat and then go back to his food, but I want to try to stop this, just not sure how without a full blown screaming tantrum, any tips ladies? It only happens at lunch and dinner, never breakfast and never if we eat out or at someone else's house, so I guess he's manipulating us!


----------



## craftymum

Today was a bit of a lazy day for me as I wasn't feeling too well, this is what Jacob had today
Breakfast: bite size weetabix
Snack: a few organix crisps
Lunch: toasted crusty, spaghetti hoops - mini muller rice, though he wasn't too keen on this.
Snack: Kiddylicious apple crisps
Dinner: butternut squash risotto, garlic bread, yoghurt, slice of pineapple, then he asked for a banana and ate about half of it!

My main problem is yoghurts, he loves the things so much that as soon as he's in his highchair he takes one bite of his food and starts pointing at the fridge asking for yoghurt, he then wont settle until he gets one, which he will eat and then go back to his food, but I want to try to stop this, just not sure how without a full blown screaming tantrum, any tips ladies? It only happens at lunch and dinner, never breakfast and never if we eat out or at someone else's house, so I guess he's manipulating us!


----------



## OmarsMum

Today Omar had:

Breakfast:1/2 furit pot (mango+banana) mixed with 1 tbsp of baby cereal 
Snack: Cheese sandwich
Lunch: veggies fried rice + yoghurt, mint & cucumber salad
Dinner: 1/2 cheese omlette + yoghurt salad


----------



## Kte

On the way to nursery Chloe had a yoghurt and a banana. She had weetabix and toast for breakfast, peppers and cucumber as a snack and I can't remember for lunch and dinner :nope: We are told what she eats at nursery each day but I don't have the book each day. When she got home she shared an easter bun treat then for supper had a few potato wedges and some fish, oh and another yoghurt. She is having a hungry day today.

Craftymum - I guess just stick through the tantrums, try and distract him. At Christmas Chloe got used to having chocolate coins and would for a while still point to where they used to be and would cry and moan for them. We just had to stick it out after a short while she realised it wasn't doing her any good - she wasn't getting any more coins. :flower:


----------



## rosie272

Today Charlie has had:

Breakfast - Rice Krispies, grapes
Snack - banana, milk 
Lunch - Lentil Soup & roll, fromage frais, strawberries
Snack - Melon, blueberries, 1/2 packet Quavers
Dinner - Pasta bolognese with brocolli, Organix ginger biscuit
6oz Milk :)


----------



## craftymum

Thanks Kte, I thought it would come to that - soft touch I am lol


----------



## Mary Jo

Adam had:

breakfast - mini blueberry wheats, sultanas & milk, a pear, a cup of milk
lunch - slice of toast with butter and Marmite, cucumber slices, cherry tomatoes, 1/4 of a buttered hot cross bun
snack - the rest of the hot cross bun, grapes
dinner - slice of cheese & tomato pizza, cucumber, carrot sticks, a fromage frais
bedtime - 1/2 cup of milk


----------



## Christine1993

Aidan had brown bread toast and porridge
then he had a malted milk
then homemade minestrone soup
another malted milk
then he had beans and turkey jetters for tea


----------



## Mynx

Today Evie had 

8oz of cow's milk when she got up 

Breakfast - Muesli and a fromage frais, followed by half of Mummy's toast ;) 

Lunch - Dairylea sandwich followed by half a banana and a couple of slices of peeled apple. She then had a Rich Tea biccie and a sippy cup of water. 

Dinner - Chicken Korma with rice and mixed veg (and some garlic and coriander Naan bread!) followed by a fromage frais. 

Bedtime - 8oz of cow's milk

Snacks were half a bag of Quavers and a couple of white choccie buttons :blush:


----------



## chichestermum

today so far Faith has had ...
breakfast.
her 10oz of 1 year plus milk a piece of seeded toast with a teaspoon of nutella (or chocolate jam as she calls it!) a petit filous, a handful of strawberries.

mid morning snack.
half an apple, half a banana, and some grapes all chopped up with 2 goodies moon biscuits.

lunch.
shes not a big lunch eater as she is very tired by this time!
but she had a few slices of roast chicken, a big slice of cheese cut into cubes, some broccoli and about a quarter of a slice of bread (she will only eat 1 cut out piece of bread at lunch, today she wanted a star)

her afternoon snack.
will be some more fruit, its usually what she asks for i sit her on the worktop and she chooses it from the fruit bowl and helps me prepare it for her, it will probably be some kiwi and mango, as she loves them but they were in the fridge this morning and i have just moved them to the fruit bowl!

her dinner tonight will be
grilled salmon with some coconut rice and stir fried vegetables 
(she eats the smae meal as me and OH of an evening as i like her to have a nice dining experience and learn her table manners) 
tho she will probably just pick at dinner as she doesn't like to eat alot again at dinner because she is tired, but as long as she drinks her milk in the morning and her fruit then i dont mind as much if she doesnt eat alot. 

DD also gets very weak squash to drink through the day as she hates water and sometimes she will get a hot chocolate (made with milk and chocolate not instant) as a treat after a long cold day.
we stick to certain meal times as best we can as i know with these timings that i can get as much ood into DD as possible!


----------



## Kelz22

On the menu today is:-

Porridge and some milk
Ham and pea soup with 1 slice of bread and a yoghurt
Spaghetti hoops with 2 fish cakes
Some juice
Milk again before bed


----------



## jakey1

Today they have had: - 

7oz toddler milk when they woke up

Breakfast: - Cheerios and a fruit pot

Mid morning snack: - some quavers, chocolate chip cookie and some juice

Lunch: - A Dairy Lea Triange, Kiwi fruit, Banana and Apple chopped up on their tray, followed by a Petit Filous yoghurt

Dinner: - Pasta, Broccoli, Cauliflower & Cheese Melt (threw this together one day when there wasn't much left in the cupboards and they love it!)

They'll also have a munch bunch double-up pot at about 5pm and then another 7ozs of toddler milk before bed :flower: xx


----------



## Tilliepink

Yesterday he had:

B-Large glass of full fat milk, yogurt, granola, blueberries, blackberries, and strawberries.
S-Water, cheese, and apple.
L-Orange juice,pita with tuna, yellow/green/red/orange peppers, cucumbers, carrots, brocoli and dip.
S-Water, grapefruit and some crackers.
D-Milk, grilled chicken, risoto, grilled veggies.
S-Whole grain toast with peanut butter and milk.


----------



## Faerie

Today Sofia has had:

BF in the morning

Breakfast - bowl of oat crispies cereal, 1 and a half slices mixed seed toast with fruit spread, 3 strawberries and 2 slices of apple (she was on a munch!)

Lunch - at nursery she had fish (not sure, white fish of some sort!), with cream of spinach and a tomato and sweetcorn salad. 

I forgot to ask what her snack was. When she got home she had an oat biscuit.

Supper - pitta stuffed with canned salmon and grated carrot, cucumber sticks, couple of slice of goats cheese, humous (made it a bit garlicy but she liked it) and a strawberry quark pot.

BF before bed.


----------



## Christine1993

Today Aidan had..
blackcurrant juice & porridge
then we walked down to the shop & i got him a flump (i get him one everytime we go down)
then he had a ham sandwich and a yoghurt/milk drink
then juice & pizza fingers & beans
then a yoghurt :)


----------



## Blah11

1 slice of buttered toast
some red grapes
shepherds pie
individual pizza from pizza hut express :)
strawberry icecream cone

:blush: not very healthy today :dohh:


----------



## rosie272

Charlie had bran flakes & banana, grapes for breakfast
1/2 mini muffin, pear for snack 
Spaghetti bolognese, garlic bread and sf jelly with peaches for lunch
Grapes, melon, raisins for pm snack
Scrambled egg on toast and a fromage frais for dinner 
6oz milk and a rich tea finger :)


----------



## ilvmylbug

A scrambled egg with cheese
2 cups of chocolate milk
A piece of chocolate :blush:
A bowl of ramen noodles
1 cup of juice

We haven't had dinner yet, and I haven't the slightest idea of what we are having. :wacko:


----------



## Blah11

what are you :blush: about a bit of chocolate for? My baby got like 1 maybe 2 of her 5 a day and had a friggin takeaway pizza with an icecream for dessert :rofl:


----------



## joeyjo

Funny old day today

B half bowl of weetaflakes before he demanded toast, 2 slices of buttered toast.
S apple crisps, humzinger
L less than a quarter pitta bread with dairylea, licked the spread off the rest. 2 cherry tomatoes, 3 olives. Blueberry smoothie
D wagamamas 2 duck gyozas, about a tablespoon of noodles and a tablespoon of rice with curry sauce
S half a banana, cup of milk, slice of bread


----------



## sophieee18

B- toast & marmite. 2 weetabix
S- banana
L- pepper, carrot sticks and a few nibbles on a ham sandwich
D- tuna pasta bake & then some of my chicken breast. 

Fruit pot before bed.


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

Ruby had:

Bowl of rice krispies, cup of milk
Homemade wholemeal cheese scone, pieces of cheese, organix pear and strawberry fruit squeezy thing, organix carrot stix (offered raisins, they were refused.)
Homemade (by my mum) burger, brocolli, Plum fromage frais
Milk :)


----------



## Lulu

I love this thread, some really great ideas.

B: Banana, 1/2 slice of toast with spread and jam, some grapes and water
S: pack of Animal biscuits & milk
L: cheese omlette, apple & water
S: tube of smarties & milk
D: swedish meatballs & some micro chips, water

More milk at bedtime.

Hasn't been a great day for food as I've still got a stomach bug so wasn't up for doing a lot of cooking.


----------



## Tegans Mama

Tegan is ill, and not eating a great deal :(

breakfast - beans and sausage on brown toast

snack - two slices of brown toast, 2 monster munch (lol) 

lunch - dairylea sandwich on brown bread, 3 custard creams, wotsits

dinner - pizza, chips and garlic bread


----------



## eddjanuary10

Another bad fussy teething day :(

b- a few spoons of redibrek. a few bites of toast and peanut butter
l- didn't want any :( had extra bm feeds and a couple spoons of greek yoghurt with honey
d- mashed potato and chicken in a tomato and basil sauce.

extra bm feeds before bed. and he keeps waking up for extra feeds- 3 times already and its only 11pm, he went to sleep at 9!


----------



## sweetlullaby

Today 

Breakfast - Small bowl of frosties (i ran out of cornflakes and i eat the frosties LO thinks Im eating the same as him hehe!) A slice of Toast
Snack - a few quavers offered an apple which was bite chew spit bite chew spit :dohh:
Lunch - Extra Large Sausage Roll (he loves these!) and a reattempt at introducing something again which went down well today was a banana and raspberry smoothie (even I was sneaking sips of it it was that tasty :haha:)
Dinner - Fishfingers, pea's and mash and then a yoghurt


----------



## OmarsMum

Omar had:

Breakfast: Baby cereals mixed with fresh mandarin juice + 1/2 banana
Lunch: Chicken & carrot stew + rice + plain yoghurt
Dinner: 3 slices of cheese + 1 small piece of bread


----------



## Mynx

Today Evie had ...

8oz cow's milk just after she got up 
Breakfast - Muesli followed by half a slice of toast
Snack - Rich Tea biccie
Lunch - Dairylea sarnie followed by a banana and a couple of slices of apple (which she spat out lol!) 
Snacks - Handful of Quavers and a Rich Tea biccie
Dinner - Chicken with potatoes, broccolli, peas, sweetcorn and carrots, gravy and cheese sauce, followed by a fromage frais.
Snacks - A couple of slices of cucumber and 2 chips nabbed from my plate :haha:
8oz bottle before bed. 
(and water thru out the day) 

Not bad considering she's been poorly all week!


----------



## Tilliepink

Yesterday he had:

B- Fruit smoothy made with full fat milk, yogurt, strawberrie, blueberrie, pinapple, banana and kiwi. And half a whole grain toast.
S- Cheese and a pickleand some v8.
L- Homeade veg soup, and a cheese sandwish with orange jus.
S- Carrot, peppers, cucumber, brocoli and dip with a turkey peperrett and some water.
D- Homeade veg and beef stew with dumplings and some apple juice.
S- Milk, cottage cheese and fruit.


----------



## Christine1993

Today Aidan has Aidan
Breakfast - toast with butter then a biscuit with juice
Lunch - spaghetti bolegnese
Tea - tried to give him some chicken and mushroom spaghetti but he didn't like it so now theres some fish fingers, chips and sweetcorn cooking :)


----------



## Christine1993

just realised I said Aidan had Aidan haha. I've got a toddler climbing all over me!!


----------



## expecting09

LO has had:

Breakfast - 2 slices of toast
Snack - Rich tea biscuit
Lunch - Cheese spread sandwich (2 slices) and a banana
Tea - Homemade cottage pie with carrot and swede stick things


----------



## Blah11

rice krispies
tuna and sweetcorn lasagna
yogurt and fruit
2 oreo biscuits
refused dinner
slice of hot cross bun loaf


----------



## ellismum

Tesco not delivering till tomorrow so limited to what's in the cupboards and freezer! Normal eating will resume tomorrow!

B:huge bowl of Cheerios as not bread to accompany 
L:HIPP Toddler Lasagne, banana and tangerine
S:Raisens
D:2 Waffles, 3 FishFingers and a peas followed by a muller rice. 

Water and milk though out the day.

Greedy little monster could have eaten more too, he's shot up this week! I put him in trousers that he wore comfortable at the weekend and today they were proper ankle swingers lol!


----------



## mamalove

Breakfast: 300ml milk + nuttela on toast + fruit
Lunch: chicken soup,with parsnips,carrots,noodles,onions and organic chicken legs! they ate so much i couldn't watch lol
Snack: bananas
Dinner: was meant to be hot sandwiches because they had so much meat today,but they decided they wanted roast dinner,so had roast potatoes,stuffed chicken breast,brussel sprouts and gravy

Throught the day they had fruit and juice whenever they asked for it,they spent a whole day in the garden so they were very hungry and thirsty :)


----------



## rosie272

Today Charlie had 

Breakfast - Shreddies, raisins 
Snack - Toast with butter
Lunch - Soup, baked fish, brocolli, green beans & carrots - nursery
Snack - Melon. pear, grapes - at nursery
Dinner - Cheerios, toast & peanut butter and a fruit salad 
A malted milk biccy and 6oz milk :)


----------



## Tegans Mama

Breakfast - readibreak, milk with meds in, pure orange juice.

snack - one apple

lunch - 2 slices of brown toast with chocolate spread

snack - 2 bourbon biscuits

dinner - bowl of readibrek (she's ill and readibrek is one of the only things she never refuses so she eats a lot of it when she's not well :lol: )

I think she had 4 x 200ml cups of milk and maybe 2 cups of juice today


----------



## Mary Jo

Adam had -

breakfast: mini blueberry wheats, sultanas & milk, cup of milk, grapes
snack: a HobNob at playgroup
lunch: chicken, cucumber & mayo sandwich, grapes
dinner: spicy yogurt baked chicken, basmati rice, green beans, broccoli, fromage frais
bedtime: 1/2 cup of milk


----------



## Mynx

Today Evie was a piggie! We've been at my OH's parents' place all day and she always tends to eat more!

She had ... 

The usual 8oz cow's milk on waking up
Breakfast - Muesli followed by some toast
Snack - Rich Tea biccie
Lunch - Jam Sandwich, a banana, some mango and a biccie
Snacks - Some little chunks of lamb (OH's mum was carving it at the time :haha:) some choccie buttons, some more mango
Dinner - Roast lamb with roast potatoes, carrots and gravy, followed by rice pudding. 

8oz bottle of milk before we left OH's parent's .. 
Snacks - Biccie and a few choccie buttons (on the train on the way home) 

She also had 2 sippy cups of water thru out the day.


----------



## Poppy7

Today Elliott had-

Breakfast - Ready Brek with fruit purée
Snack - Homemade blueberry muffin
Lunch - Cracker with philadelphia, Organix crisps, rice cakes
Snack - Tortilla wrap, tomatoes, cucumber, Organix crisps, grapes and a Plum fromage frais
Dinner - Chicken and veg pie, another homemade blueberry muffin (shared half with Daddy) and homemade rice pudding!

Lunch is weird for Elliott some days. He is napping at lunchtime at the mo so often he'll have a large snack either side of his nap and that makes up lunch for him :D

Looking back at my post Els was a hungry boy today lol! Blueberry muffin recipe was courtesy of Tennisgal and Elliott is crazy for them!!


----------



## OmarsMum

Breakfast: 1/2 banana + 3 slices of mango
Lunch: Pasta with chicken & mashroom in cream sauce
Dinner: 2 slices of cheese + bread


----------



## 9babiesgone

breakfast, organic apple, banana, and an some healthy cereal
lunch-vegan organic mac and cheese, with some veggies on the side
dinner---havent had yet it is only 4:35 pm here


----------



## Tilliepink

B-Milk, whole grain toast and cream of wheat and some blueberries.
S-Water, yogurt, blueberries, strawberries, rasberries and blackberries.
L-Ham and swiss sandwish and veg and dip with orange juice.
S-Celery with peanut butter and milk.
D-Chicken cordon swiss, no yolk noodles and a homeade tomatoe sauce with a ceasar salad and apple juice.
S-Cereal with berries.


----------



## hayley x

Daisy had:

weetabix, toast and a bit of Daddy's rice crispies

Sandwich, grapes, orange, a few skips and a yoghurt

Lasagne (her favourite), broccilli and a yoghurt


----------



## mummytobe

B: Honey hoops
S: 2 oatcakes and darylea cheese
L: Philly and grated carrot sandwich. Left the bread but ate the philly and carrot !! Then some of my wotsits
S: milky way buttons that my friend snuck in ! lol
D: Pork stroganoff

Talking of sandwiches, please tell me that my child isnt the only one who doesnt eat it as a 'sandwich' but opens it up, picks out the filling then only eats the bread if she feels like it ??


----------



## Blah11

breakfast - a crumpet
lunch - half a slice of hotcross bun loaf and an apple then about 30 mins later went into the fridge and came back with 4 cocktail sausages and a dairylea triangle lol
dinner - pasta bolognaise and garlic bread
snack - strawberries :)


----------



## eddjanuary10

Today Ihsan had;

b- multigrain banana porridge, bit of toast
l- potato waffle, cheese slice, greek yoghurt
d- chicken/celery/carrot/onion noodle soup, small pieces of chicken to nibble, slice of bread

:)


----------



## hattiehippo

Oh I love this thread - its making me feel so much better about what Tom eats. I always seem to be tying myself up in knots worrying that he's had too much salt or if its ok for him to have something. And being convinced that everyone's elses toddler is eating a much better diet than him!

Today Tom had,

Breakfast - handful of dry cheerios, dried apricot and sultanas, buttered toast and most of his ready brek.
Snack - apple rice cakes and chocolate biscotti while out in town.
Lunch - at Prezzos - had tomato pasta and chicken from Daddy's plate and some of my chicken milanese and garlic bread. Plus a tiny bit of our cheesecake base - didn't like the actual cheesecake!
Tea - slice of toasted hot cross bun loaf and a yoghurt. Refused to eat any chicken and butternut squash pie.

Plus 4oz of formula 1st thing and 8oz at bedtime.

Tom definatley has a big breakfast and then 1 more big meal and a more snacky meal each day.


----------



## Kte

Weetabix and toast for breakfast
Yoghurt for a snack

Picnic lunch in the park - cheese, bread (crusty french bread) egg mayonaise, red peppers, vegetable crisps, mexican rice, cous cous, baby and tomatoes. Choc mallow thing for pudding, not real marsh-mello it was more gloopy but can't really describe it. Half a mini muffin.

Dinner, jacket potato and tuna. Youghurt for pudding and a kinder choc bar.


----------



## rosie272

Charlie had:
Breakfast - Grapes, melon, berries and a plain yogurt
Snack - small banana, potato scone
Lunch - Penne pasta & homemade tomato sauce with chicken, grapes
Snack - 2 kiwi fruits, 1/2 packet quavers 
Dinner - Fritata with baby sweetcorn, pear
A malted milk biccy and 6oz milk :)


----------



## Jchihuahua

weetabix and half a slice of toast

chicken and veg risotto followed by a fromage frais

veggie lasagne and peas followed by a fruit pot

Snacks: 3 organix carrot sticks, half a bag of apple crisps, 1 organix gingerbread man


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Great thread!

Kai had:

B - Ready Brek with fresh raspberries and a slice of toast and a cup of milk

S - Ella's kitchen Orange and Pear breadstick

L - Egg Mayo sandwich and raspberries

S - Organix banana biscuit

D - Fish fingers with peas and cauliflower and a 'Plum' peach fromage frais


----------



## Tegans Mama

Today tegan has hardly eaten anything. this virus still hasn't gone :(

breakfast - refused (sure sign it will be a bad eating day)

lunch - potato wedges, 2 slices of cheese, grapes, 4 quavers

dinner - a few fries, some chicken, more grapes


----------



## Mynx

Aww hope she's feeling better soon hun :hugs: 

Today Evie has had 

8oz cows milk
Breakfast - Muesli and toast
Snack - Rich Tea biccie and a handful of grapes
Lunch - Skipped lunch because she had her nap at lunch time and slept for over 2 hours! So gave her a banana and half a bag of Quavers. 
Snack - Another biccie and a few choccie buttons
Dinner - Lasagne with french bread
8oz milk 

She was also up past her bedtime tonight as we had my best friend over with her little girl so Evie had another snack of half a banana and a couple of choccie buttons. 

Then she passed out in her bed before my friend went home bless her!


----------



## sun

Today Bun had:

Breakfast 1: 1 banana, 1 slice toast with almond butter and jam
Breakfast 2: organic O cereal with coconut milk, 1/2 cup of fruit smoothie, 2 dates
Lunch: butternut squash soup, hummus on rice cakes, cucumber and carrot sticks with hummus
Dinner: 2 pieces of white fish, apple slices and almond butter, grapes, cashew butter cookie

(LO is dairy-free) xx


----------



## KarrierBag

Today Ava had:

Breakfast: Baby cereal and two rich tea fingers
No snack as was napping
Lunch: Roast dinner, mashed up, and then some apple pie and custard
Afternoon snack will be a yoghurt and some fruit
Tea 'should' be some more of what she had for lunch, some quavers and grapes

Yesterday she had
B: Toast and cereal
S: 2 x rich tea biscuits
L: Jam sandwich, quavers and a pear
S: Yoghurt
T: Mash, peas, fish fingers x2, yoghurt and more quavers


----------



## Blah11

she's eaten a load of CRAP today cos we were at disney live in glasgow lol

crunchy nut cornflakes x 2 bowls
small packet of haribo sweets
a small tub of icecream
pom bear crisps
chicken nuggets happy meal
strawberries

:blush:


----------



## Jchihuahua

Ready brek, half a slice of toast

cauliflower, broccoli, peas and sweetcorn with gruyere cheese sauce, followed by natural yoghurt with blueberries stirred in.

salmon fillet, root vegetable mash, potatoes, sprouts and carrots followed by a pear and apple fruit pot

Snacks: 2 strawberries, 2 organix carrot sticks, half a bag of dried banana slices, 2 milky way stars


----------



## bubbles123

Today it was:
Brekkie - Weetabix
Lunch- Barley hot pot, some grapes and an Organix gingerbread man
Tea - Chickpea pasta
Snacks - some rice cakes an an Organix rusk.
+ 3 6oz bottles of cows milk.


----------



## Mary Jo

Today Adam had:

breakfast - mini blueberry wheats & milk, a pear, sultanas, cup of milk
lunch - roast chicken, roast potato, broccoli, green beans, most of a large yorkshire pudding, a sausage
dinner - slice of buttered wholegrain toast & Marmite, leftover green beans and broccoli, cucumber slices, a fromage frais
bedtime - 1/2 cup of milk


----------



## Tegans Mama

We've been to the park today with my sister and her family. We had a junk day too :) 

breakfast - readybreak, milk with meds, juice

snack - 2 custard creams, juice

lunch - sausage roll, juice, ice cream

snack - bag of cheese and onion crisps :lol:

dinner - kfc chicken popper meal with juice


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

Ruby has not eaten much today!

2 bowls of quaker oat crisp
Roast lamb (refused various veg and potatoes) a breadstick, a fromage frais, a smoothie pouch, little bit of homemade sticky toffee pudding
Pack of plum savoury bakes
one tiny cheese sandwich, one bite of papaya, organix gingerbread man.


----------



## Pingu

Eloise has had -

Weetabix, Fruit Pot
Pancake with jam, little stars yoghurt, hipp organic biccie
Homemade cottage pie, carrots, brocolli
Small slice of chocolate cake
Milk before bed


----------



## eddjanuary10

Today Ihsan has had...

b- weetabix, half a pancake with a little honey on it.
snack- blueberries, raisins and chopped banana. 
l- tomato and courgette pasta, cucumber stick, breadstick, cheese stick
d- chicken and mash, carrot sticks. 2 mini cheese crackers. strawberry fromage frais

:)


----------



## Belle30

Today LO has had:

B: Weetabix and muesli mixture, banana, a couple of bites of my bagel
S: Plum spelt with carrot cracker
L: Spelt cracker, a bit of brown roll, roast beef, roast potato, broccoli, carrots, parsnip, green beans, a bit of my cake (we went out for lunch!)
S: half an Organix cereal bar
D: cheese omelet, mango, yoghurt

Plus 4 breastfeeds

My LO is a little piglet!


----------



## rosie272

Charlie had:
Breakfast - Potato scone & plum tomatos
Snack - Bowl dry cheerios, kiwi fruit, blueberries
Lunch - Out with family he had roast chicken, parsnips,carrots, yorkshire pud but not impressed with stuffing :haha:, Vanilla ice cream and raspberry sauce for dessert 
Dinner - 1 egg omlette with peas and sweetcorn , grapes 
6 oz milk :)


----------



## Missy.

Today Lexie had:

Breakfast: Ready Brek and a cup of milk
Lunch: Philadelphia sandwich, cheese cubes, handful of grapes and a yoghurt
Dinner: Mashed potato, mix veg & a fish finger, home made cake & custard
Cup of milk before bed


----------



## yannimama

Yannis had milk and some toast with marmelade


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

:thumbup: I'm getting some great ideas!

Yday (I forgot to update)

B - Cup of milk and shreddies with strawberries. Piece of toast

S - Organic SunMaid raisins

L - Cheese on toast with beans and fresh pineapple chunks for dessert

S - Organix Apple rice cakes

D - Roast beef with homemade yorkshire pudding, cauliflower cheese, broccolli, carrots, peas and roast potatoes with rosemary. For dessert Organic rice pudding


----------



## Jchihuahua

cheerios, half a slice of toast

Beef and potato stew and green beans follwed by a fromage frais

For dinner she is going to have homemade carrot and coriandor soup and bread followed by a fruit pot

Snacks: 2 strawberries, some blueberries, 2 chocolate buttons and half a packet of dried banana slices.


----------



## Missy.

Lexie had today:

Breakfast: Weetabix, a satsuma & a cup of milk.
Lunch: 2 pieces of buttered fruitloaf, 2 cheese sticks, handful of grapes & a biscuit.
Dinner: Veg & lentil casserole, banana & custard
Water throughout the day
She'll have a cup of milk before bed.


----------



## eddjanuary10

Today Ihsan had;

b- cheerios then pear slices
l- mashed potato with philly cheese mixed in and cucumber sticks
snack- chopped banana, half a hot cross bun, fromage frais
d- salmon fillet and green beans then some blueberries. some custard


----------



## Blah11

another crappy day! I dunno whats up with her eating habits recently?! she used to be really good :(

toast for breakfast
soup (refused)
pineapple upside down cake
1 breadstick
chicken, rosti, brocoli, carrots and asparagus (ate 2 bites of rosti and 1 asparagus spear)
tin of mandarins


:shrug:


----------



## sleeping bubs

today 
5oz milk 01:30am (lil monkey wouldn't have milk b4 bed)
Breakfast small bowl porridge some of mummy's yoygert
snack bread sicks
lunch some pasta, banana custard and some cheese
6oz milk snack
tea some banana, bit of sandwich some of mummys curry noodles and a yoghurt

Going to try weetabix before bed tonight


----------



## joeyjo

B - lots of shreddies
S - slice of carrot cake (minus the yummy icing :blush: )
S - pack of ella's kitchen cheese & spinach crackers
L - slice of bread & dairylea, handful of cherry tomatos, raisins
D - large piece homemade brocolli quiche, 2 big spoons of grated carrot, more cherry tomatos & oven chips
S - half a cup of milk & 3 small homemade raisin shortbread biscuits


----------



## Mary Jo

breakfast - mini blueberry wheats & milk, 1/2 a hot cross bun, a cup of milk
snack - a few biscuits while we were out
lunch - slice of wholegrain toast with butter and Marmite, cucumber slices, grapes, a satsuma
dinner - small piece of chicken kiev, mashed potato, green beans, broccoli, cucumber slices, a fromage frais
bedtime - 1/2 a cup of milk


----------



## OmiOmen

Breakfast: Toast
Lunch: Veg paste (carrot and broccoli) sandwich.
Snack: Grapes. A small amount of cheese stolen from my dinner!
Dinner: Pepper, onion and tomato omelette.

I know a veggie paste sandwich sounds mad but yesterday DH said he was making DS some carrot and broccoli and when I said that although DS loves vegetables that those two he would not eat if not in something and somehow we came up with the vegetable paste idea. My son loved it but more strangely so did my husband. :dohh:


----------



## KarrierBag

B: Slice of toast, 3 spoonfuls of mummys cocopops and a rich tea finger biscuit
S: 2 rich tea biscuits (she loves them!)
L: Half a dairylea sandwich, about 8 chips off my plate - bad mummy!
S: 1/2 packet of quavers
T: Shepards pie with peas, a few quavers, bowl of custard!

Water throughout the day, 14oz of milk this morning at 10am, 8oz at 3pm and 8oz for bed at 7:15.. Don't know whats up with the milk, she's just gone mad for it all of a sudden!


----------



## sleeping bubs

wow 14oz of milk in the morning lol wish Mckenzie would like milk again that all he wanted a couple of weeks a go


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

Ruby is being funny about food these days. She just keeps putting food into her mouth then letting it all fall out and saying 'don't want this.'

Bowl of weetabix crispy bran with milk.
Refused peanut butter sandwich, had a fromage frais and a tin of pear quarters. handful of raisins, then started putting them in her mouth and then letting them all fall out :wacko:
Chicken korma and rice, (actually ate this.) one bite of a piece of brocolli, organix gingerbread man, half a smoothie pouch, then asked for cheese, breadstick and had half a pack of plum savoury bakes :wacko:


----------



## Poppy7

Breakfast - Shreddies and Cheerios
Lunch - We shared an egg mayo sandwich and a fruit scone as we were out
Snack - Humzinger, raisins and half a berry muffin
Dinner - Homemade Spag Bol with pasta twirls and garlic bread followed by a whole berry muffin for desert!

He's been an unhappy boy today and we had a fall down the stairs together :cry: so we had a quiet day.


----------



## KarrierBag

sleeping bubs said:


> wow 14oz of milk in the morning lol wish Mckenzie would like milk again that all he wanted a couple of weeks a go

I couldn't believe it, I think she would have had more if I'd offered it too..


----------



## TennisGal

Yesterday Lizzie had:

Break: porridge with banana and pear
Snack: milk and half a hot cross bun
Lunch: cheese and broccoli omelette, smoothie tube, two buttOns
Snack: half a spinach and cheese omelette
Dinner: sardines, mashed sweet potato, broccoli and crushed peas (!) hot nana and raspberries with fromage frais

Stolen: several 10000 organix carrot puffs from a bag she sat on and opened! :rofl:


----------



## OmiOmen

TennisGal said:


> Lunch: cheese and broccoli omelette, smoothie tube, two buttOns

I had never though of adding broccoli to an omelette, I may have to do one today with it in for Joshua. :thumbup:


----------



## TennisGal

Lizzie went through a bit of a 'throw veggies' as opposed to eat them! She's over that phase now, but I am still putting extra veggies into meals here, there snd everywhere...and she always wolfs everything!


----------



## Kelz22

Porridge and milk
Cheese and ham toastie and a yoghurt
Homemade fish cakes and salad
A little bit of a milky bar
Juice
Some more milk before bed


----------



## OmiOmen

Breakfast: Cheese, tomato, onion, pepper and marmite toasty using the small milk loaf bread. (ate half)
Lunch: broccoli, peas, tomato and tiny amount of cheese, 1 egg omelette. (ate half)
Dinner: Veggie Sheppard&#8217;s pie. (full/large portion). 
Snacks: Small amount of apple and grapes. Bite of Cheese sandwich. A few pineapple segments. Raisins.


----------



## Blah11

toast
moussaka followed by yogurt
an orange
a bit of pizza, chips and a bit of chicken kebab (yes, we clearly had a takeaway LOL)


shes still really off her food :shrug:


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

We did slightly better today, still no veg though.

Crispy bran
Half bag of savoury bakes
few breadsticks and quite a lot of homemade houmous
3 big chunks of papaya, 2 dried apricots
Smallish portion of cheese and tomato pasta, yoghurt, gingerbread man, various dried fruits (cherries, apricots, strawberries)

Oh and a biscuit at toddler group.


----------



## TennisGal

Brk: pancakes with fruit and natural yoghurt
Snack: milk and organix carrot puffs
Lunch: home made quiche-threw a lot of it around-roasted veggie chunks, fromage frais, home made Ginger cookie (small)
Snack: smoothie tube, half spinach and cheese muffin
Dinner: chicken and veggie casserole with mash, poached pears and yoghurt, a milky bar button 
Before bed: milk and something pilfered!!


----------



## KarrierBag

B: Slice of toast and a bowl of readybrek
S: 1/2milky bar
L: Half a pastie
Big vomit in the middle of town - covered herself and the pushchair!
No afternoon snack because of sick!
D: Shepards pie and peas, leftovers from yesterday, some quavers

12oz milk this morning! 8 this afternoon and will have 8 for bed. Water throughout


----------



## joeyjo

B shreddies
S homemade raisin biscuits
L small slice of brocolli quiche (homemade), cherry tomatos, slice of ham
S banana, gingerbread man, half a cup of milk
D roast chicken, half a jacket potato, few salad leaves, cherry tomato, olives.
S sweetcorn & half a cup of milk


----------



## RedRose

B - fruity muesli and a banana
S - baby spelt biscuits
L - egg mayo, rice cakes, carrot sticks , tuna, blackberries, blueberries and a mandarin
D - sausage casserole, mashed potato, kiwi fruit, banana and apricot dip


----------



## Mary Jo

breakfast - mini blueberry wheats & milk, cup of milk
lunch - 1/2 a roast chicken & mayo sandwich, cucumber slices, grapes, a clementine
snack - the rest of the sandwich, a bit more cold roast chicken, sultanas
dinner - cheese & onion quiche, potato waffle, green beans, broccoli, fromage frais, buttered malt loaf
bedtime - 1/2 cup of milk


----------



## Poppy7

Breakfast - Cheerios
Snack - 1/4 of a yoghurt and fruit bar, handful of blueberries
Lunch - Boiled egg and soldiers, 1/4 of a muffin
Snack - Organix animal biscuit, banana, raspberries and some Organix crisps
Dinner - Homemade cottage pie with philli jacket potato mash, some of Mummy and Daddy's Tortilla wraps with crispy chicken, salsa and salad, Rachel's Raspberry yoghurt


----------



## pinktaffy

breakfast toast and a fruit pot.
lunch. chicken strips and homade pizza finger (basically bread with pizza toppings made small like a fish finger lol)
dinner . sausage and mash peas and gravy.
snacks rasins banana and grated cheese and a fruit puree pouch thing.


----------



## Dukechick

Breakfast - Toast and jam, banana, strawberries

Skipped the snack cuz of an early lunch

Lunch - Leftovers.... Chicken, Rice, Corn. Blackberries for dessert

Will have crackers and cheese for a snack

Will be making pizza for supper

Will have yogurt for bedtime snack


----------



## Tegans Mama

B - 2 fromage frais

S - one custard cream

L - Potato wedges and half a sausage

S - pot of custard

D - chunks of cheese, tuna, cottage cheese, sliced cucumber, half a wholewheat roll, followed by 2 fromage frais and a cup of juice


----------



## Jchihuahua

weetabix, half a slice of toast

cheese sandwich on wholemeal bread and 2 cherry tomatoes and 2 sticks of cucumber, natural yoghurt and blueberries

spaghetti carbonara, fruit pot

Snacks: 2 strawberries, organix gingerbread man, half a packet of dried pineapple pieces


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

B - Weetabix with fresh strawberries & a cup of milk

S - Organix banana biscuit

L - Cheese sandwich. Banana

S - Organix apple rice cakes

D - Fusselini pasta twirls with chopped toms, onion, mushrooms and tuna. Fresh raspberries


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Double post!


----------



## rosie272

Breakfast: Cheerios, kiwi fruit
Snack: toast, satsuma, milk
Lunch: Baked potato with butter, mixed bean salad, grapes
Snack: Melon, some dry cereal
Dinner: Penne Ariabiata, garlic bread, pineapple and kiwi, fromage frais! 
Rich tea biccy, half a banana, 6oz milk
(bottomless pit belly today!)
:)


----------



## eddjanuary10

Today was;

b- weetabix, toast and peanut butter
snack- raisins, strawberries, half a pancake
l- chicken flavoured rice with sweetcorn,peppers,tomato and mushroom
d- salmon fillet, mash potato, cucumber and tomato. a few bits of mummys paprika chicken!
desert- fromage frais, a few blueberries and a small bit of melon

:)


----------



## Christine1993

Aidan's not had much today! He had a breast milk feed, a bowl of porridge, half a rhubarb yogurt, some crisps & is away to get vegetable soup & a roll for lunch! Spaghetti bolegnese for dinner.


----------



## KarrierBag

6oz milk when she woke
Breakfast: Slice of toast and rich tea biscuit
Snack: 1/4 milkybar, 8oz milk
Lunch: few bites of a jam sandwich, 2 fromage frais
Snack: few bites of a dairylea+ham sandwich, 8oz milk
Tea: 2 Waffles, 1 fishcake and some beans - she ate about 1/4 of it - bite of a strawberry, handful of quavers, fromage frais.

She hasn't eaten much of anything today - she gets like this before her throat plays up so I'm hoping this isn't the start of another infection/tonsillitis!

Will have another 8oz milk to go to bed and water throughout the day!

xx


----------



## Missy.

Today Lexie had:

Breakfast: Weetabix & a banana, cup of milk
Snack: 2 pieces of pineapple, 2 raspberries, 4 blueberries & a strawberry
Lunch: Heinz toddler meal, a fruit salad & a tiny bit of icecream 
Snack: A bag of organix cheese & herb puffs. 
Dinner: 2 slices of cheese on toast, a yoghurt
Water throughout the day

She will also have a cup of milk before bed


----------



## Mary Jo

Adam had

breakfast - 1/2 bowl of mini blueberry wheats, 1/2 a banana, a large pear
lunch - a chicken and cucumber sandwich, grapes
snack - 1/2 a bread roll
dinner - fish and chips, a plum


----------



## craftymum

Today Jacob had:
B - bite size weetabix 
S - 4 wee organix mini gingerbread men
L - Ham sandwich and mini cheese string, refused grapes and berries
S - mini hot cross bun
D - home made potato and leek soup with fresh crusty, yoghurt, pineapple and orange.

Just realised he seems to have had lots of "mini" versions of things today!


----------



## Reedy

Finley is a really fussy eater & its making me jealous reading what all your LOs have to eat, Finley would hardly touch anything of the things written here :-(

Today 
Breakfast: half a bowl of cheerios 1 slice fruit toast 
Lunch: spaghetti & sausages
Dinner: Homemade shepherds pie 
Snacks: an Orange, a yoghurt, 6 chocolate buttons x 
Also had milk when he woke up and before he went bed along with water throughout the day x 

Wish he'd have a more varied diet :-(


----------



## Tegans Mama

Today Tegan has had

- 2 yogurts for breakfast
- 3 cups of milk throughout the day
- 3 cups of juice throughout the day
- potato wedges and chicken for lunch
- mashed potato, processed peas, fish fingers and parsley sauce for dinner
- 2 custard creams 
- bag of malted milk biscuits
- 3 mini breadsticks


----------



## Jchihuahua

ready brek, toast

We were out so Daisy and I shared a cheese and tomato panini, she also had half a banana and a strawberry yoghurt

ratatouille with couscous followed by a peach and mango fruit pot

Snacks: organix gingerbread man, half a packet of dried pineapple crisps, a few sucks of a mini milk ice lolly.


----------



## rosie272

Charlie has had:

Breakfast - bowl mini shredded wheat, melon
Snack - Breadsticks, grapes
Lunch - Chicken, baby corn, SF jelly, apple
Snack - Breadsticks & philadelphia (the only cheese he eats now :( )
Dinner - Veg curry and brown pitta bread, fresh pineapple, berries
6oz milk :)


----------



## bubbles123

Today it was:
Brekkie: Weetabix with soya milk
Lunch: Barley hot pot with rice, some raisins, 4 Organix animal biscuits and pieces of apple
Snack: small bowl of porridge with soya milk, quarter of an Organix cereal bar, 1 animal biscuit.
Tea: Macaroni cheese and some sweetcorn and cauliflower
+ two 6oz bottles of cows milk first and last thing.


----------



## Mynx

Today Evie had ....

8oz milk 
Breakfast - Muesli 
Snacks - Dry Cheerios and a Rich Tea biscuit
Lunch - Jam sandwich followed by a banana and a handful of Quavers
Snacks - Another handful of Quavers and a Rich Tea biscuit
Dinner - Chicken Korma with basmati rice, some naan bread followed by a fromage frais. 
8oz milk before bed

She also had 2 beakers of water altho she's started letting the water dribble out of her mouth, so a fair amount of it ended up down her clothes! 
Not a very varied day with her food :( 
Evie's going thru a jam sandwich phase.. she loves em and is refusing to eat anything else at lunch time! Gaaah!! The only fruit she's enjoying at the moment is bananas but she'll eat most veggies with her dinner, so I try not to worry about that atm. 

This thread has given me so many ideas to try out with her and see if I can get her to eat a bit more variety at lunch! 
Dinners arent a problem, she loves meat, she loves veg and she loves pasta/potatoes but it's the lunch and fruit I'm having problems with atm! :hissy:

I'm also thinking of cutting down her morning bottle to 6oz as I'm wondering if she's drinking too much for her age? :shrug:


----------



## Blah11

yesterday amelie had..

porrige
a ham sandwich, strawberries and grapes (ate about half)
mini jammy dodgers
half a packet of fruit pastiles
baked potato with beans and cheese (ate half)
smoothie (drank half)


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

Y'day Ruby had:

Crispy bran
Breadtsicks and homemade houmous, papaya, fromage frais, gingerbread man
3 fish fingers, 3 potato face thingies, lots of brocolli, fromage frais, organix animal biscuits


----------



## eddjanuary10

Yesterday Ihsan had;

b- weetabix, toast and honey
snack- clementine,half a kiwi,some raisins
l- chicken sandwich, tomatoes and carrot sticks
snack- sweetcorn rings, greek yoghurt
dinner- mini pizza with mushroom & aubergine, baked beans! (random!)

:)


----------



## Poppy7

Breakfast - Oat So Simple Honey and Almond Porridge with added raisins
2nd Breakfast - the little rascal got on the chair and opened my bag that had Organix crisps left over from yesterday and a cracker with Philladelphia on it :dohh: lol!
Snack/Lunch - Breadstick, banana, Organix gingerbread man, apple, fruit squeezy, grapes and raisins
Snack - Homemade fruit scone with jam then a yoghurt
Dinner - Beef stew, dumplings (only a mouthful) and bread followed by fruit salad


----------



## Mary Jo

Adam had -

breakfast - cup of milk, bowl of fruit & fibre (no nuts) & milk, a pear
lunch - 1/2 a chicken & cucumber sandwich, a large clementine, a plain oatcake
snack - a banana, grapes
dinner - grilled spicy yogurt chicken, basmati rice, broccoli, green beans, cucumber, a dish of plain yogurt
bedtime - 1/2 a cup of milk


----------



## Blah11

cornflakes and 1/2 slice toast
macaroni cheese and jelly
2 frubes
a sausage, brocoli, carrots, mash and gravy (ate most but small portion)

:)


----------



## Missy.

Today Lexie had:

Breakfast: Ready Brek, a handful of grapes, cup of milk
Lunch: Toasted teacake & 2 cheese sticks, yoghurt
Dinner: Chicken supreem with rice & sweetcorn, a satsuma & a box of raisins
Water throughout the day
Cup of milk before bed


----------



## Blah11

Oh man, ive not had chicken supreme for ages! Will need to have it sometime soon.


----------



## KarrierBag

Breakfast: 3/4 toast spread with dairylea and the rest of the cheese.
Snack: Rich tea biscuit
Lunch: 1 egg omlette, grated cheese, cheese triangle and 2 petit filous
Snack: Mini roll
Tea: Jacket potato with tuna, didn't eat any of it, 
Snack - again: 2 rich tea biscuits!


----------



## eddjanuary10

Today has been a rather unusual food day!

b- greek yoghurt, half a fruit scone, blueberries
snack- strawberry raisins, kiwi, mini cheese crackers
l- pasta with chicken and mushroom, a veggie mini pastry
d- nan bread, bit of chicken curry, broccoli, bit of a chicken spring roll
snack- raisins, cheese and herb organix puffs, bit of icecream and birthday cake and a bit of a plum!

:)


----------



## Reedy

B- 1 slice fruit toast and a bowl of cherrios & milk
L- mini bread sticks with soft cheese (hardly touched) yoghurt & an orange 
D - beans & sausages (mum had him & she felt poorly so just did him this because its quick) 
Snacks - another orange, a box of raisins a handful of quavers x 

milk & water


----------



## Jchihuahua

cheerios

homemade mini pizzas and garlic bread, a fromage frais

a baked sweet potato, cheese, cucmber, tomato, vegetable rice, followed by a fruit pot

Snacks: watermelon, a white chocolate button, two mini crackers, half a pack of apple crisps


----------



## Hotbump

its one pm here 
jovanni has had:
Breakfast- 2slices of melon with rice cereal
Lunch-sasauges
he is not having a good day today


----------



## KarrierBag

B: 1 1/4 slice of toast with cheese and a apricot fromage frais
S: 3/4 pack of quavers and 1/2 mini milky bar - we were out
L: Jam sandwich
S: 1/2 milky bar
T: 3/4 omlette with cheese and ham, grated cheese and a few bites of banana
S: 3 rich tea biscuits

Only 20oz of milk today which is great as the last few days have been closer to 30!

xx


----------



## Tegans Mama

Today Tegan has had 

B - refused

s - yogurt 

l - cheese spread sandwich on brown bread (2 slices), wotsits, orange

s - cake (cooked them with her aunty this morning)

d - new potatoes, lettuce, celery, cress, tomatoes, cucumber, cheese, cottage cheese, salad cream


----------



## xerinx

Guess i should join here now instead of BLW!

Logans had-
toast with jam and a banana
cheese and pickle sandwich, banana, wotsits, pear
melon slices
sweet and sour turkey, slice of ohs homemade pizza, rice and prawn crackers


----------



## Shri

B - one and a half fruit scones, half a banana
s - packet of chedder cracker things
L- almost two slices of multi seed bread with marmite, blueberries (offered some cheese too but he wouldn't have that
s- a fruit strip thing, a shortcake and 3 mini pitas
S- fish fingers (2) and some sweet corn and about an ounce of his milk


----------



## Christine1993

Yesterday Aidan had..

B - Porridge

L - Vegetable soup

Another lunch - Ravioli in tomato sauce

T - Vegetable fingers with pasta

S - Yoghurt, ice gems


----------



## Blah11

Yesterday amelie had..

cornflakes with strawberries and raspberries
chicken pie and mash with veg
yogurt and fruit
more strawberries for a snack
pitta bread with hummus for tea
grapes


Really good day yesterday :)!


----------



## eddjanuary10

Yesterday Ihsan had;

b- banana porridge, toast finger with peanut butter
snack- apple slices, dried banana, kiwi
l- cheese toastie, mini choc muffin
d- salmon finger,cauliflower,broccoli,carrot and potato mash in cheese sauce


----------



## Blah11

2 scotch pancakes
grapes
beans on toast
a strawberry icecream cone
pasta carbonara with mushrooms and half a slice of wholemeal bread


----------



## chuck

Today Dewi had..

B - banana & toast with marmite & beaker of milk

L - pic nic of french bread, ham, cheese, satay chicken, salami, organix tomato puffs and a little bit of a natures harvest cereal bar (we were at the zoo)

Afternoon beaker of milk

T - beans, mashed potato (with skins) and a sausage meat stuffing ball and half a banana and small bit of ginger bread for pud.

Beaker of milk before bed.

He drinks water throughout the day too.


----------



## Mynx

Today Evie had .. 

8oz milk 

Breakfast - small bowl of muesli followed by some of my toast :haha:
Snack - Biscuit and a couple of choccie buttons
Lunch - Initially it was a Dairylea sandwhich but she wouldnt touch it so I made her a jam one instead.. she wolfed it down within minutes! She then had a banana and a handful of grapes 
Snack - Another biscuit and a half a packet of Quavers
Dinner - Chilli "Bom Beanie" (chilli con carne minus the kidney beans :sick: and with baked beans instead) with rice followed by a fromage frais

8oz of milk before bed (she only drank 6 cos her dinner was so big!)

She also had water thruout the day. 

She has 2 molars on their way thru so is a little out of sorts the last few days, hence why I gave in and made her a sandwich I knew she'd eat!


----------



## xerinx

Logans had

jam on toast
a pear
chicken and mushroom pasta
savoury mince jacket with salad and cheese
peaches with custard
a few choc eggs


----------



## charlotteb24

Noah had:

Fruit stars and pancakes for breakfast - eaten over about a 2 hour span as i can't get him to sit still at all at the moment!

Lunch we had all you can eat chinese buffet - he ate noodles, 3 veg spring rolls and then polished off most of a bowl of chicken tikka.

Dinner he had fish fingers, home made chips and then roast pork and gravy when we had ours as he was too hungry to wait for the roast!

No snacks as such today which is unusual but has eaten a lot at each sitting!


----------



## Kel127

B- Strawberry Yogurt
S- Pears
L- Turkey hotdog
D- Cheesy Broccoli Pasta and a breadstick

1 breastfeed, 13oz of milk and water through out the day!


----------



## Christine1993

So far Aidan has had..

porridge
3 strawberry yoghurts 
tweenies pasta shapes
bowl of homemade vegetable soup
a banana

he seems very hungry today!!


----------



## Jchihuahua

weetabix, half a slice of toast

scrambled eggs with gruyere cheese and cherry tomatoes on half a bagel, followed by a yeo valley mini yoghurt with strawberries cut up and put in it.

For tea we're going to have stir fry with sweet and sour sauce and it will be a first for Daisy so we'll see how she goes with it. She'll have her favourite food in the world, a fruit pot, for pudding.

Snacks: an organix gingerbread man, dried banana slices, half a slice of warm banana bread an elderly neighbour had just baked for us.


----------



## Blah11

2 yogurts
half a cheese scone
mcdonalds happy meal (chicken nuggets)
somerset pork, potatoes, and veg (not had yet)


----------



## xerinx

toast, coconut and cherry flax seed cereal
picnic- cheese and pickle sandwiches, apple,pear, melon, twister ice cream
roast chicken dinner with all veg and a petit filous for afters.

snacks- pear and rice cakes!


----------



## joeyjo

B - 3 weetabix, half a banana & half a "pain au chocolat"
L - small cheese & ham sandwich on granary, chicken pakora, mini veg samosa, half a veg spring roll
S - 2 bags of ella's kitchen cheese & spinach bakey-bakies, organix oaty bar.
D - chunk of baguette bread, pasta with mixed olives, tuna & sundried tomato sauce
S - homemade cinnamon shortbreads & milk


----------



## KarrierBag

Breakfast - Slice of toast with dairylea spread
Snack - Rich tea biscuit
Lunch - Potato, peas, carrots and gravy with custard for dessert
No snack as asleep
Dinner - Lunch leftovers + slice of toast with nutella


----------



## Poppy7

Breakfast - Boiled egg and toast (a current favourite!)
Snack - Frooz fruit buttons
Lunch -Shared a cheese and ham baguette with me (was huge!), Organix crisps, grapes and a clotted cream ice-cream (we were out for the day and he loved it, cone and all :D )
Snack - Raisins
Dinner - Chicken goujons, garlic bread, salad leaves, tomato, cucumber, olives, 2 types of cheese and he even tried the pickled onions and beetroot (we had a lovely salad type dinner as the weather has been so gorgeous we didn't feel like hot food!). For dessert he had chopped banana and strawberry with yeo valley yoghurt.

Had such a lovely day today :D


----------



## caggimedicine

Breakfast: Porridge with honey (which he didn't eat), and one slice of fruit toast with butter
Snack: Banana
Lunch: Macaroni cheese, yogurt
(Naughty) snack: small packet of white choc buttons
Dinner: Salmon fish cake and peas, apple for desert (which he didn't eat)


----------



## Missy.

Today Lexie had:

Breakfast: Ready Brek with mixed berries and a cup of milk
Lunch: Cheese on toast, box of raisins & a yoghurt
Dinner: Chicken, veg, roast potatoes & gravey, a banana
Water throughout the day
Cup of milk before bed


----------



## Dizzy321

Rosie has had

b - weetabix full fat milk
l - turkey, new potatoes, carrots, yorkshire pud,peas & lots of brocolli (her fave) gravy
hot choc fudge cake & ice cream
s - 2 fromage frais & some apple
9oz of full fat milk


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

Small bowl of oat crisp
Half a cheese scone and some papaya
2 x organix gingerbread men
Homemade ham and mushroom pizza (picked mushrooms off) and a fromage frais


----------



## embojet

cheerios and 2 yoghurts
small Mr Whipy ice cream
scrambled eggs, ham and toast
grapes, half an apple
lasagne, broccoli and garlic bread


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

Do I have the only child on earth who doesn't like ice cream? :wacko:


----------



## Mynx

Today, Evie has had... 

8oz milk 
Breakfast - Muesli and some toast
Snack - Biscuit 
Lunch - Jam sandwich (it's all she'll eat for lunch atm) followed by a banana
Snack - Some of Daddy's chocolate crepes and a biscuit
Dinner - Roast beef dinner with all the trimmings followed by a fromage frais
8oz milk before bed

And a beaker of water altho she dribbled most of that down herself :dohh:


----------



## Kte

Yesterday Chloe had

B: Weetabix & yoghurt

Snack: Banana (not all)

L: Scrambled egg on toast, milkybar

PM Snack: A few animal biscuits (not all)

D: Jacket potato and tuna, yoghurt

Then she stole some of my tuna!

Lots of milk & juice & water to drink


----------



## Christine1993

today aidan has had..

brown toast with butter
a bowl of soup
2 flumps
2 vegetable fingers & pasta shapes
bowl of soup & a bit of brown bread
ham & egg mayo sandwiches

hardly anything snacky today!!


----------



## TennisGal

Mum2bClaire...could well be!! :D

Break: porridge with banana and pear

Snack: milk, strawberries

Lunch: Quiche with roasted veggie salad, yoghurt, smoothie tube

Snack: mini milk ice cream, organix carrot puffs

Dinner: Leek, tomato, broccoli and chicken pasta bake...fruit and fromage frais


----------



## Jchihuahua

weetabix, half a slice of toast

cheese spread and ham on half a bagel, cherry tomatoes, cucumber, organix sweetcorn rings, followed by rice pudding.

Spag bol followed by a fruit pot

Snacks: 4 milky bar buttons, apple crisps, half a slice of banana bread


----------



## xerinx

cereal, toast
sausage roll, wotsits, apple
plum and hoisin chicken stirfry, rice noodles, prawn crackers, yogurt for afters!


----------



## Dizzy321

B -cheerios full fat milk
S - 2 fromage frais
L - beans on 2 slices of toast
D - rice, broccoli, sweetcorn & peas, 1 small slice of pizza & a linda macartney sausage
9oz milk


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Poor Kai hasn't had an ice cream yet. Deprived child. He has had a lick of a magnum tho lol

B - Shreddies with Banana, half a crumpet and a cup of milk 

S - Organix apple rice cakes

L - Cheese sanwiches and organic raisins

S - Ella's Kitchen Orange and Pear breadsticks

D - Homemade bacon and cheese quiche with peas and sweetcorn, Plum Fromage Frais 

Bottle of milk before bed


----------



## hattiehippo

Tom's not a big fan of ice cream or puddings in general either.

Today he had,

B - cheerios, toast with cheese spread, raisins, bit of my porridge
S - apple rice cakes and small bit of oat & fruit cookie in costa coffee
L - filled garlic & herb pasta with creme fraiche/pesto, yoghurt
S - stolen carrot cake
D - cheese on toast, yoghurt, banana

Plus 5oz milk 1st thing & 8oz bedtime


----------



## Poppy7

Breakfast - Cheerios and Shreddies
Snack - Banana
Lunch - Crackers with Philli, dried apricots, Organix crisps, chunks of cheddar and a yeo valley yoghurt
Snack - Cherry infused raisins
Dinner - Tomato and cheese chicken pasta bake with vegetables, oat and raisin muffin and a yeo valley yoghurt


----------



## OmarsMum

Yesterday:

B: Fruit pot + cheese sandwich
L: Baked fish + veggie fried rice
S: 1/2 apple
D: Veggie Fried rice + yoghurt & cucumber salad

Today

B: fruit pot + cheese omlette
S: 1/2 apple
L: Lamb & veggies stew+ rice +yoghurt & cucumber salad
D: little cereals +cheese sandwich


----------



## Christine1993

today aidan is having:

b - porridge & biscuits (had/still eating!)

l - vegetable soup (soup meaning just the veggies mashed down a bit)

d - minestrone soup (again just the veggies & pasta)

various snacks, will probably get some sweeties from his dad when he goes out!


----------



## eddjanuary10

Yesterday Ihsan had;

b- weetabix, toast and honey
snack- tangerine, kiwi and a few apple rice crackers
l- philadelphia sandwich with cucumber sticks, fromage frais
d- boiled chicken, poatoes, cauliflower and peas.
some blueberry yoghurt and grapes


----------



## princess_bump

Today:
B: Milk, fruit salad (melons and grapes), crumpet
L: Vegetable fingers, homemade potato wedges, banana, fromage frais
S: Milk
D: Home made cottage with pea's, sweetcorn, carrots and green beans, fruit for after's

Yesterday:
B: Fruit salad and a crumpet
L: Cheese sandwich and a mini milk! (we went to soft play)
D: Veg pasta with soft cheese and a yoghurt


----------



## Dizzy321

B - toast with jam & butter
S - apple slices
L - fishfinger sandwich
D - tuna & sweetcorn pasta & strawberrys & icecream for dessert
9oz full fat milk


----------



## rosie272

Charlie has had:
Breakfast: Shreddies, melon
Snack: apple, water
Lunch: Veg fingers, peas, wedges, fruit salad, water
Snack: 2 oatcakes, grapes
Dinner: Chicken goujons, baby sweetcorn, fromage frais (just having now)
will have milk before bed


----------



## Jchihuahua

ready brek, half a slice of toast

pitta bread with sliced hard boiled egg and lettuce and cucumber, a fromage frais

salmon, sweetcorn, green beans and carrots, an apple and strawberry fruit pot

snacks: 2 white chocolate buttons, apple crisps, organix gingerbread man


----------



## joeyjo

B - shreddies & banana
S - organix gingerbread men - not sure how many 2 I think; he raided the cupboard, opened the biscuit tin and negotiated the box & plastic whilst I was putting a couple of things away upstairs!
S - half a banana
L - cheese scone, cherry tomatos
S - slice of bread
D - jacket potato with ham, Philadelphia, peas & brocolli
S - few sips of milk & 2 homemade cinammon shortbreads


----------



## Mary Jo

breakfast - weetabix & milk, cup of milk, sultanas
lunch - chicken and cucumber sandwich, a large pear, a clementine
snack - small piece of banana
dinner - massive plateful... a sausage, grilled spicy yogurt chicken, basmati rice, cucumber, cherry tomatoes, green beans, broccoli, a fromage frais, a slice of buttered malt loaf
bedtime - 1/2 a cup of milk


----------



## goddess25

Great thread, going to look at this for some ideas. Euan used to be a great little eater but he is very fussy right now and refuses to try anything new.
So far today he has had..
B - cheerios and milk, slice of toast with soft cheese
L - slice wholewheat bread with banana, yoghurt, rest of the banana
Later he will have
S - milk and some raspberries
D - stir fry with chicken, carrots, green/yellow/red peppers, spring onion, onion, tomatoes and pea pods with noodles. Followed by raspberries and blackberries
bedtime - cup pf milk


----------



## KarrierBag

Yesterday:

Breakfast: few spoonfuls of porridge, one square of toast
Snack: Yoghurt
Lunch: 4 cheese spread sandwiches, fromage frais and some quavers
Snack: Milky bar
Dinner: Spag bol and fromage frais

24oz milk all day and water


----------



## OmarsMum

Yesterday:

Breakfast: fruit pot + 1 cheese stick
Lunch: chicken stroganoff + rice
Snack: cheese sandwich
Dinner: plain yoghurt

He had 2 cow milk feeds (10 oz) + toddlers milk at bedtime (7 oz)


----------



## ellie27

Anna is still recovering after a bad chest infection so her she is still not eating/drinking much.

Breakfast - weetabix&cheerios - ate half of what she would normally have
Lunch - scrambled egg and baked beans and then half of a pear
Dinner - mince&veg with rice

and she had 7oz cows milk to drink:flower:


----------



## Reedy

This is what he had yesterday 

B - Cheerios & sultna bran mix & milk
L - cheesespread sandwich, grapes, a kiwi, sultanas & a cheestring
D - Pasta with homemade cheese sauce, peas & sweetcorn

Snacks - another kiwi, half a breadstick, a bowl of dry cheerios & 2 Organix animal biscuits 

I posted a thread only last week about his lack of interest in food & then this week he seems to be eating everything in sight lol


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Yesterday.
B: Rice crispies, strawberrys milk.
L: Pizza, tomato, breadsticks, juice
S: Cheese straws, milky buttons
D: Grilled veg (peppers, cabbage, carrot, mushrooms) and a yogurt
milk before bed.


----------



## Christine1993

so far aidan has...

porridge
a banana
bbq beans and mini sausages
another banana!

he's getting stuffed peppers & tomatoes for dinner tonight at his grans!


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Yesterday

B - Weetabix with banana and a cup of cow's milk

S - Organix apple rice cake, half a banana and half a tangerine

L - We were at Harvesters so he had a bit of of my food: sweetcorn, cucumber, half a bread roll, a piece of garlic bread, peas, some chicken breast and some unsalted chips.

D - Fish fingers with mushrooms and brocolli, fromage frais for afters

Water throughout the day


----------



## MrsKippling

Im so jealous of the amount of fruit/veg you guys can get your toddlers to eat..Mine point blank refuses healthy food and its such a struggle to hide it in food xx


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

MrsKippling said:


> Im so jealous of the amount of fruit/veg you guys can get your toddlers to eat..Mine point blank refuses healthy food and its such a struggle to hide it in food xx

Do you think it's the texture of it or the sight of it? My LO is sometimes fussy in the fact that he will only eat certain fruti/veg that has been cut in certain ways or sizes! :wacko:


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Mary Jo said:


> breakfast - weetabix & milk, cup of milk, sultanas
> lunch - chicken and cucumber sandwich, a large pear, a clementine
> snack - small piece of banana
> dinner - massive plateful... a sausage, grilled spicy yogurt chicken, basmati rice, cucumber, cherry tomatoes, green beans, broccoli, a fromage frais, a slice of buttered malt loaf
> bedtime - 1/2 a cup of milk

The chicken sandwich sounds nice! How do you cut the chicken up??? Into little strips? x


----------



## princess_bump

For Today:

B- Milk, grapes, crumpets
L- Ham salad with bread and butter, fruit pot and a fromage frais 
S- Flapjack
D- (later)Chicken, peas and carrots, yoghurt

She drinks water and juice through out the day, then milk before bed.


----------



## MrsKippling

Emz1982_in_uk said:


> MrsKippling said:
> 
> 
> Im so jealous of the amount of fruit/veg you guys can get your toddlers to eat..Mine point blank refuses healthy food and its such a struggle to hide it in food xx
> 
> Do you think it's the texture of it or the sight of it? My LO is sometimes fussy in the fact that he will only eat certain fruti/veg that has been cut in certain ways or sizes! :wacko:Click to expand...

No idea, she has gone frome loving fruit and veg to eating less and less now i can only seem to get her to eat raisins and the occasional banana. She wont even eat peas/sweetcorn or any sort of veg now. Im always putting it on her plate but it gets ignored. I thought it was a phase but its been going on about 5/6months now :wacko:

so far today....

B - honey loops & cheerios
no morning snack
L - Tuna sandwhich on brown bread (first time she has eaten this)
s - hot cross bun and a handful of raisins

making meatballs and veg for dinner :kiss:


----------



## KarrierBag

Today

B: Slice of toast with butter, 2 rich tea biscuits
S: Milkybar
L: 3/4 dairylea sandwich (2 slices of bread) 1/2 pack quavers and a fromage frais
No snack as asleep
D: 1/4 morrisons kids pizza, 1 1/2 waffles, peas and handful of grated cheese and handful of quavers
S: Either rich tea biscuits, fromage frais or some apple - will leave it up to her!

24oz milk and water throughout


----------



## Bec L

B: Weetabix minis, mango, grapes, milk
Snack: Fruit flakes
L: Prawn sandwich, egg sandwich, cucumber, cheese, tomatoes, fruit, bit of carrot cake, water
D: Beans and sausage and fish fingers, milk.


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

B- half a slice of toast
S- raisins and babybel
L- 2 babybel, 1 mini sausage and handful of quavers. refused sandwich,apple and grapes
S- biscuit
D- one small piece of sausage, 2 mouthful of mash

He literally eats nothing :-( 
Just given him raisins and a couple of rice cakes. I'm getting stressed with the lack of food he eats


----------



## dizzyspells

Today Finn had:

B.Wholemeal Toast & Jam
S. Grapes and Biscottis
L. Cucumber Sticks,Bread Sticks,Cheese,Mini Pittas,Tomatoes and Houmus & Fruit Pot for pudding.
S.None as he didnt want anything.
D.Chicken Pasta Bake & Yoghurt for pudding.

He didnt really eat much as I think he is coming down with somthing.x


----------



## MrsKippling

Lucy_lu_84 said:


> B- half a slice of toast
> S- raisins and babybel
> L- 2 babybel, 1 mini sausage and handful of quavers. refused sandwich,apple and grapes
> S- biscuit
> D- one small piece of sausage, 2 mouthful of mash
> 
> He literally eats nothing :-(
> Just given him raisins and a couple of rice cakes. I'm getting stressed with the lack of food he eats

..that sounds about right for a day in the shoes of my toddler! :dohh: It stresses me out too, i offer LOADS of variety and she ticks to the handful of things she knows she likes and refuses to eat anything else xx


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

MrsKippling said:


> Lucy_lu_84 said:
> 
> 
> B- half a slice of toast
> S- raisins and babybel
> L- 2 babybel, 1 mini sausage and handful of quavers. refused sandwich,apple and grapes
> S- biscuit
> D- one small piece of sausage, 2 mouthful of mash
> 
> He literally eats nothing :-(
> Just given him raisins and a couple of rice cakes. I'm getting stressed with the lack of food he eats
> 
> ..that sounds about right for a day in the shoes of my toddler! :dohh: It stresses me out too, i offer LOADS of variety and she ticks to the handful of things she knows she likes and refuses to eat anything else xxClick to expand...

It's a nightmare isn't it. Also he wont eat same thing 2 days in a row...one day he'll love something few days later he refuses it. Driving me crazy.Xx


----------



## Jchihuahua

weetabix, half a slice of toast

cheese and ham toastie, fromage frais

chicken curry and rice, a fruit pot

snacks: pineapple crisps, 2 cherry tomoatoes, a bit of a gingerbread easter bunny I was eating.


----------



## MrsKippling

Lucy_lu_84 said:


> MrsKippling said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy_lu_84 said:
> 
> 
> B- half a slice of toast
> S- raisins and babybel
> L- 2 babybel, 1 mini sausage and handful of quavers. refused sandwich,apple and grapes
> S- biscuit
> D- one small piece of sausage, 2 mouthful of mash
> 
> He literally eats nothing :-(
> Just given him raisins and a couple of rice cakes. I'm getting stressed with the lack of food he eats
> 
> ..that sounds about right for a day in the shoes of my toddler! :dohh: It stresses me out too, i offer LOADS of variety and she ticks to the handful of things she knows she likes and refuses to eat anything else xxClick to expand...
> 
> It's a nightmare isn't it. Also he wont eat same thing 2 days in a row...one day he'll love something few days later he refuses it. Driving me crazy.XxClick to expand...

:dohh: tell me about it, she asked for sausages about a thousand times the last few weeks and i made sausages for tea last night and she just wasnt interested, ate a handful of grated cheese then looked at her feet and said she didnt want anymore :nope: xx


----------



## rosie272

Charlie had:
Breakfast: Cheerios, melon
Snack: apple, oatcake
Lunch: Soup, yogurt, fruit salad
Snack: Raisins, 1/2 banana
Dinner: Pashwari naan bread and veg curry (homemade) same as me :) grapes & pineapple 
Milk before bed


----------



## Missy.

Lexie had:
Breakfast: Weetabix & a banana, cup of milk
Lunch: Peanut butter on toast, pepper & cucumber pieces, 2 cheese sticks & a satsuma
Dinner: Pasta in a cheese & brocolli sauce, yoghurt
Water throughout the day
Cup of milk before bed


----------



## OmarsMum

B: Cheese omlette
S: 1/2 mango
L: Fish with spinach cream sauce + rice + 1tbsp of yoghurt
S: 1/2 apple
D: Cheese pastry + cucumber

He had 1 cow milk feed (6 oz) + toddlers milk at bedtime (7 oz)


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Today

B - Porridge with Strawberries and a cup of cow's milk

S - Half a banana

L - Pasta in tom sauce and daddies homemade carrot cake

S - Rice cake

D - Home made chilli con carni with peas added, blueberries for dessert

Water throughout the day and a bottle of milk before bed


----------



## Kelz22

Cereal and some milk
Turkey &tomato sandwhich and a yoghurt
Homemade veg soup and a slice of bread
Juice
More milk before bed


----------



## eddjanuary10

Yesterday Ihsan had

b- porridge and strawberries, toast and banana
snack- tangerine, half a kiwi, raisins
l- dairylea sandwich, cucumber, yoghurt
snack-2 apple rice cakes, mini blueberry muffin, fruit cocktail smoothie
d- fish pie with carrots and mash potato

Quite alot! :)


----------



## Jchihuahua

ready brek, half a slice of toast

tuna and sweetcorn mayo ciabatta, cherry tomatoes, cheese cubes, organix sweetcorn rings, followed by a mini yeo valley yoghurt with mango chopped up and stirred in.

chicken, sweet potato mash and peas followed by an apple, strawberry and apricot fruit pot

Snacks: Organix mango, pear and banana squeezy while we were out, apple crisps, melon fingers, 1 white chocolate button


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Today Kai had:

B - shreddies with blueberries and a cup of milk

S - piece of toast

L - egg Mayo sandwich 

S - organic raisins, 2 organix animal biscuits and some blueberries

D - pasta bolognaise with peas, blueberries

S - 4 cheesy wotsits bcoz mummy was really hungry! He's never had crisps before and would have eaten the lot if I had let him!


----------



## rosie272

Charlie had:
Breakfast: Toast with marmite, 1/2 apple
Snack: Dry Cheerios, grapes, 1/2 apple
Lunch: Baked potato with beans, fruit salad, water
Snack: Fresh pineapple, malted milk biccy, water
Dinner: plain chicken breast strips, baby corn, brocolli, fromage frais
6oz milk 
:)


----------



## Mary Jo

Emz1982_in_uk said:


> Mary Jo said:
> 
> 
> breakfast - weetabix & milk, cup of milk, sultanas
> lunch - chicken and cucumber sandwich, a large pear, a clementine
> snack - small piece of banana
> dinner - massive plateful... a sausage, grilled spicy yogurt chicken, basmati rice, cucumber, cherry tomatoes, green beans, broccoli, a fromage frais, a slice of buttered malt loaf
> bedtime - 1/2 a cup of milk
> 
> The chicken sandwich sounds nice! How do you cut the chicken up??? Into little strips? xClick to expand...

yes, I slice it pretty thinly and stick it to the bread with a bit of butter and mayo. he usually eats it as is, but sometimes takes it apart. :lol:


----------



## Mary Jo

today -

breakfast - weetabix & milk, a banana, sultanas, cup of milk
lunch - chicken & cucumber sandwich, a couple of bits of breadstick, an M&S pot of fresh fruit (melon, pineapple, grapes)
snack - a few strawberries
dinner - grilled salmon, mashed potato, broccoli, sugar snap peas, cucumber, cherry tomatoes, fromage frais, more strawberries (MORE MORE MOOOOOORE)
bedtime - 1/2 cup of milk


----------



## rosie272

Mary Jo said:


> today -
> 
> breakfast - weetabix & milk, a banana, sultanas, cup of milk
> lunch - chicken & cucumber sandwich, a couple of bits of breadstick, an M&S pot of fresh fruit (melon, pineapple, grapes)
> snack - a few strawberries
> dinner - grilled salmon, mashed potato, broccoli, sugar snap peas, cucumber, cherry tomatoes, fromage frais, more strawberries *(MORE MORE MOOOOOORE)*bedtime - 1/2 cup of milk


This is what I'm getting from Charlie constantly atm 'moaaaaaaaaaaaaare' :haha:


----------



## KarrierBag

Yesterday:
B:A few shreddies and 1/2 piece of toast
S: Milky bar
L: 4 dairylea sandwiches, some quavers and a yoghurt
S: Yoghurt
D: Cheese omlette and grated cheese
S: Rich tea biscuits!

We seem to be eating the same things aalll the time at the moment so going to try and mix things up a bit today!

xx


----------



## sleeping bubs

yeterday 
9oz milk 3:30am
B - Porridge with his formula milk in
S- Yoghurt
L- cheese, blueberries, yoghurt, pom bears (did have toast didn't touch it)
S- 9oz milk
T- 4 tubes of pasta bake, cheese triangle, yoghurt some raisins and rice cake
3oz milk before bed

today so far
1:30am 9oz milk
b- porridge
s- cheese some ham yoghurt
L- some bread and butter, half cheese triangle, wootists, 3 mouthfuls fruit purée
S- 3oz milk

Tea will be hm leek and potato soup (double cream in) and custard
milk before bed


----------



## TennisGal

Break: Porridge with berries 

Snack:'piece homemade angel cake and glass of milk

Lunch: croque Monsieur, roasted veggies, yoghurt with nana...two milkybar buttons

Snack: organix carrot puffs

Dinner: Fish pie, broccoli and carrots. Strawberries, banana and fromage frais


----------



## sleeping bubs

tea ended up been a pot of custard and 3spoons of soup bit miserable since waking from nap screaming the house down, but now watching peppa pig and eating bread sticks


----------



## KarrierBag

Hmm, mixing things up a bit foodwise didnt happen!

B: Big bowl shreddies
S: Rich tea biscuits
L: Spaghetti and mash, quavers
S:Malteaster bunny
D: Cheese and ham pasta bake - didn't touch any of it - dairylea sandwich and 1/2 piece of toast!

19oz milk and water throughout


----------



## OmarsMum

Yesterday:

B: two fruit pots
L: Lamb & green beans stew with rice
D: Cheese & labneh with pita bread

Today:

B: Strawberry yoghurt + cheese sandwich
L: He was suppose to eat from yesterday's leftovers but when he tasted my baked fish he refused his food & ate my fish. I ended up eating my steamed veggies only (I'm dieting)
D: Small cheese sandwich


----------



## Mary Jo

today -

breakfast - mini raisin wheats & milk, a banana, sultanas, 4 large strawberries, 1/2 a pear, cup of milk
lunch - a chicken and cucumber sandwich, a large breadstick, a large plain rice cake, 1/2 a pear
snack - slice of buttered malt loaf, tiny bit of Cadbury's Wispa
dinner - fish and chips, fromage frais, 1/2 a tin of mandarins
bedtime - 1/2 a cup of milk


----------



## xarlenex

You children seem to eat a really good amount, Kyles only recently started eating properly.

B: 2 small bowls of Oats & more, fresh apple juice.
S: 2 chopped pears, small tangerine and a yoghurt.
Lunch he was with his childminder so not sure.
D: Tried some tomato and basil soup, not keen. Chicken and orange peppers on skewers.
S: Ham sandwich, yoghurt, dairylea cheese strips and grapes.


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

B - Weetabix with blueberries and a cup of milk

S - Toast

L - Cheese and ham toastie and some homemade carrot cake

S - Raisins

D - Tuna with tomatoes, sweetcorn and pasta

S - Organix oaty cookies

Bottle of milk before bed and water throughout the day


----------



## Tegans Mama

Yesterday was...

B - nothing except milk, refused food.

s - chocolate custard

l - nothing except milk, refused food

s - 3 wotsits

d - 4 spoonfulls mashed potato.

We are having MAJOR eating issues here again. The weight is just dropping off her :( She only weighs just over 24lbs as it is. :cry:


----------



## sleeping bubs

Tegans mama we have that issue too refusing food and keep having milk esp through the night. Spoke to his dietitian yesterday and she wants us to do a food diary then maybe they can see how had it is to get food into him and see how active he is still lol. They don't want to give him supplements until they see what he is lacking in.... He had a 9oz bottle 2am and porridge with 5oz for his high energy formula milk in this morning


----------



## eddjanuary10

Yesterday was;

b- cheerios then a bowl of greek yoghurt with a bit of honey mixed in
snack- oat and raisin bar, smoothie
l- potato waffle with dairylea spread on, carrot and green beans (what a combo!)
d- mash potato, turnip & butternut squash with homemade fish cakes


----------



## Tegans Mama

sleeping bubs said:


> Tegans mama we have that issue too refusing food and keep having milk esp through the night. Spoke to his dietitian yesterday and she wants us to do a food diary then maybe they can see how had it is to get food into him and see how active he is still lol. They don't want to give him supplements until they see what he is lacking in.... He had a 9oz bottle 2am and porridge with 5oz for his high energy formula milk in this morning

It's horrible isn't it :( And so wasteful!! We throw so much food away because she just never eats it :( Tegan has a dietician too but they are pretty pants to be honest :( If I did a food diary right now it would just be full of blank pages :(


----------



## Kte

Today 

B: Weetabix (1.5) and a yoghurt
Snack: Banana and 2 of my crisps! Some natural strawberry things that she got at nursery (parents day)
L: Scrambled egg on toast
Snack: a bit of my wholemeal cookie with raisins
D: Weetabix again - she ate her lunch quite late and asked for this!

Drink: Apple juice, juice at nursery parent day and copious amounts of milk.


----------



## bubbles123

Today he had:
B: 7oz cows milk on waking then weetabix with soya milk and water for brekkie.
L: Lentils with broccoli and rice, little box of raisins, 2 rice cakes, 2 sweetcorn rings, Organix ginger bread man, water.
Snack: Little bowl of shreddies with soya milk, half an Organix cereal bar, water
D: Halloween mash (a stew of beans and squashes) with toast, pieces of pear and some rice cakes, water.
Bedtime: 7oz cows milk.
He's eating me out of house and home at the moment!


----------



## rosie272

Mmmm Bubbles, Halloween mash sounds lovely :)

Charlie had:

B: Toast & Marmite, small banana, some milk
S: Cherry flavoured raisins, I/2 fruit salad, 1/2 Organix Gingerbread man
L: Lentil soup, bread roll, small carrot cake (at a cafe) grapes
S: 1/2 fruit salad, 2 oatcakes
D: Chicken omlette, brocolli, sweetcorn, fromage frais, fresh pineapple 
Milk before bed


----------



## Blah11

Today amelie had..

2 bowls of cornflakes and milk
an orange
slice of ham, some cheese, some grapes and half a slice of nice wholemeal seeded bread
2 small bowls of homemade macaroni cheese

:) good day although she didn't eat a huge amount.


----------



## Siyren

today lyssa had:

a bowl of cheerios and milk
a cheese snack a jack
crumpet and fruit salad
mixture of strawberries blackberries and orange for snack
beef stew and roast potatoes
a yogurt

with drinks of water and milk


----------



## KarrierBag

B: Slice of toast
S: Milky bar, 
L: Mini-roast, potato, cabbage, carrots, peas and gravy
No snack as lunch at 2.
D: 1/2 tin of Spaghetti with 2 slices of toast

12oz milk and some water :)

xx


----------



## Tegans Mama

B - ready brek & a yogurt (ate about 4 spoonfulls) 

S - A banana 

L - chips, sausage and beans from the chippy (She was at MIL's with OH) 

S - a bag of cheese and onion crisps

D - yogurt as refused anything else.


----------



## OmarsMum

B: Cheese omlette + strawberry yoghurt
L: Spinach & baked fish + plain yoghurt
D: Cheese sandwich + fruit pot


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

B - porridge with blueberries and a cup of cows milk

S - half a slice of toast and an organix biscuit

L - cheese and onion omelette with sweetcorn + some raspberries after

S - custard cream and an ella's kitchen orange breadstick

D - homemade chicken byriani with added peas, sweetcorn and mushrooms + rice pudding with raspberries added

7ozs milk before bed


----------



## ellie27

Yesterday Anna had.......

-weetabix and cheerios for breakfast
-about 10 grapes as a snack mid-morning
-homemade soup and bread for lunch, followed by fromage frais
-we were at a party in the afternoon so she then has a mini sandwich, some orange and melon pieces and a WHOLE pack of wotsits
-dinner she had half-slice of toast with cheese and 2/3 of a banana
-couple of cubes of birthday cake from the party

and 6oz milk before bed:flower:


----------



## pinktaffy

today so far little one has had milk. some grated chease (while i did her brekkie) then she had fruit loaf toasted and a banana. we r having roast dinner for lunch then prob a sandwich for tea.


----------



## eddjanuary10

Yesterday Ihsan had;

b- crumpet, banana, watermelon, yoghurt
snack- organix tomato and herb puff things, half a clementine
l- cheese and mushroom toastie
d- kids meal at nandos whilst out for mummys birthday :) (grilled chicken strips and chips) some frozen yoghurt
treat-bit of mummys yummy birthday cake afterwards at Nannys.

:)


----------



## Siyren

today lyssa has had

breakfast- cheerios and milk with a cup of water (you'll sense a theme here after a while she wont eat anything else for breakfast)

Snack- cheese snack a jack and more water

Lunch- we were at a birthday party so egg sandwich, sausage roll, strawberries, carrot sticks, mini cocktail sausages, a mini chocolate roll, and a large cup of juice as it was a garden party and i was concerned that she hadnt drank anything in the time we'd been there.

snack- cheese string and half a crumpet

dinner will be rather unhealthy- potato wedges, sausages, fried egg and beans as its shopping day tomorrow and we're running low on food x


----------



## Blah11

amelie has had..

dry cereal cos we ran out of milk :blush:
boiled pasta with grated cheese :blush:
a yogurt
an icecream cone which she licked about twice then said 'all finished' :growlmad:
one of those little prepackaged fruit salads from tesco (about half of the smallest one)
dinner will be buttered chicken curry, rice and naan bread (refused the lot and says shes not hungry :dohh:)


----------



## Christine1993

Aidan has had..

porridge (didn't eat)
homemade minestrone soup which looks more like a tomato pasta dish (didn't eat)
cheese burger & fries from mcdonalds..he ate this!!!
a ice pole
2 flumps
and he'll be having tomato and basil pasta for dinner


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

Ruby had:

Sainsburys cheerio type things mixed with crispy bran cereal, 3 small homemade scotch pancakes

Was offered cottage pie and peas, she had 3 spoonfuls of it, and one pea. 
Pack of Plum savoury bakes (carrot flavour), fromage frais, apricot, fruit smoothie

Handful of raisins and organix gingerbread man

About a quarter of a Toasted tea cake, cubes of cheese, loads of papaya, dried strawberries

She doesn't want to eat actual meals at the moment, oh well


----------



## Tegans Mama

Tegan has had quite a good day today!

B - 2 cups milk

S - nothing

L - mashed potato, sweetcorn, yorkshire pudding, lamb, carrots, gravy, cheese sauce

S - 1/2 greggs sausage roll, smarties cone thing, 4 salt and vinegar squares, 

D - 1/2 slice wholemeal toast w/butter, beans and sausages, 1 fromage frais

S - mini chocolate cupcake, few wotsits.

2nd D :lol: - mashed potato, sweetcorn, yorkshire pud, pork loin, few grapes and an orange for after

She had her lunch at my Mum's while we went to Tesco and my mum and sister watched her for us :D


----------



## KarrierBag

B: Slice of toast and 1/2 bowl of shreddies
S: Rich tea biscuits
L: Same as yesterday, potato, carrot, peas and gravy followed by bananas and custard - ate all the veg but refused dessert
S: Digestive biscuit
D: Slice of toast

14oz milk. Ava has decided to stop napping twice a day and for the last two days has one mega nap exactly when she used to have lunch so we're a bit confused about meal times now!!

xx


----------



## embojet

Molly ate loads today!
1 crumpet and butter
1 small apple
1 small banana
1 slice bread and butter
scrambled egg and beans
1 dairylea sandwich
1 easter bunny biscuit
a couple of bits of pineapple from a fruit salad
beef casserole with potatoes, green beans and brocolli
half a pot of custard
milk before bed
phew!


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Today Kai had:

B - weetabix with raspberries and a cup of milk

S - piece of toast, 2 blueberry organix rice cakes

L - boiled egg mashed with a tomato that was cooked in a small amount of butter with cheese melted in, rice pudding with raspberries. Then he wanted mummy and daddies lunch so he had a bit of a ham sandwich and then some of my coleslaw and a cube of feta cheese

S - half a box of raisins

D - cous cous with some steamed chicken breast, sweet potato and peas. He was enjoying this and then half way through started spitting it out in disgust:dohh: plum peach fromage frais

Milk before bed


----------



## eddjanuary10

Today Ihsan had;

b- cheerios, toast and peanut butter
snack- yoghurt with pureed rhubarb, raisin and oat bar
l- mash potato and cheese/tomato, grapes
d- garlic and herb chicken meatballs, 2roast potatoes,bit of garlic bread, a tea biscuit

:)


----------



## mummy_ellie09

B - Milk followed by toast then a ginger biscuit
D - Half slice bread with choc spread, quavers, yoghurt, 2 biscuits and juice
T - Fish finger, mash and broccoli with parsley sauce, yoghurt and juice


----------



## Mary Jo

Adam has had -

breakfast - mini raisin wheats & milk, small cup of milk
lunch - chicken & cucumber sandwich, large ricecake spread with avocado, 1/2 a tin of mandarins
snack - a chocolate hob nob
dinner - small piece of chicken kiev, mashed potato, broccoli, green beans, cherry tomatoes, cucumber, a fromage frais, 1/2 a punnet of raspberries, a slice of buttered malt loaf


----------



## pinktaffy

today my lo has has

b. her milk and a bowl of weetabix.
l. rice and chicken.
d chicken mash mushy pees carrots and gravy 
then milk for supper
and snacks during the day was.
s. framage fray. pack of buttons, some rasons, then a yogurt, half of bana.


----------



## hattiehippo

Today Tom had,

B shreddies, raisins and dried Apricots with milk, toast with cream cheese
S 2 chocolate biscotti, mini rice cakes, raisins
L cream cheese & turkey sandwich, banana, a few pombears
D fishfinger, rice & peas, 1 smiley face potato shape, 2 yoghurts, grapes, oat bar
13oz toddler milk in 2 bottles and water for drinks

He was really hungry at dinner cos we'd been to the zoo all day and he didn't eat much there.


----------



## Jaz02

Ooh. I'll keep an eye on this thread! 

Its midnight at the moment so we havnt had anything yet lol


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

This isn't going to give anyone any ideas :wacko:

Breakfast - sainsburys own cheerios and crispy bran, large bowl
Snack - a breadstick and half a small tin of pears
Lunch - Quarter slice of toast with peanut butter, papaya, gingerbread man, dried apricot, dry cereal
Snacks - smoothie pouch, dry cereal, plum savoury bakes (all at her request! No idea why so much cereal!)
Dinner - refused pasta bake and broccoli. Had a fromage frais, slice of toast and fruit spread, few chunks of cheese.

Seems she's into grazing rather than meals atm!


----------



## rosie272

Today Charlie has had:
B: Cheerios, 1/2 banana
S: Toast, 1/2 apple, milk
L: Baked fish, sweet potato wedges, frozen yogurt, strawberries 
S: Raisins, melon
D: 1 egg omlette, peas, sweetcorn & brocolli, pineapple & grapes 
Milk at bedtime


----------



## Blah11

Bad day but she wasnt feeling great

small bowl of cereal
half a small icecream cone :blush:
tiny bit of chocolate
another small bowl of cereal
about 3 chips
about 3 strawberries, 5 raspberries and 5 grapes
a petit filous


----------



## xerinx

Today logans had-

Big bowl of cereal
Apple
3 slices of pizza and a chicken and mushroom slice (convienence foods whilst waiting for asda delivery!)
butter lamb, chips, salad, mushroom bhajji, poppadom,nann bread, rice and a pakora!
Banana and icecream

No milk today as refused but has drank 2 beakers of water and 1 beaker of squash!


----------



## eddjanuary10

Yesterday Ihsan had;

b-cheerios, pear and melon chunks
l- spinach and cheese pasta, half a wholemeal roll & butter
d- lamb biryani, bit of nan bread, cucumber,tomato
desert- rice pudding

Today was;

b- toast and banana, yoghurt
l- cream of tomato soup and bit of garlic bread
snack- apple slices, a few strawberries
d- spicy mince and mashed potato/carrots/peas
desert- custard with rhubarb


----------



## danniemum2be

not a very healthy day but we had a picnic with friends :blush:

B- cheerios and milk
L- 1/4 ham sandwich, 1/4 cheeses sandwich, skips, mini cake, cocktail sausages, a yoghurt
S- milk, grapes, cheese
T- spaghetti bol, garlic bread, strawberries, grapes, apple


----------



## Mary Jo

today Adam had -

breakfast - raisin wheats & milk, 3/4 of a large apple, cup of milk
lunch - a large buttered rice cake, 1/2 a cheese and cucumber sandwich, small piece of apple, 1/4 of a punnet of raspberries. rejected a banana
snack - another 1/4 of punnet of rasps
dinner - broccoli and green beans, some pastry from his slice of steak pie, more rasps, a buttered slice of malt loaf, a fromage frais, a chunk of mature cheddar, a chocolate hob-nob. rejected: most of the steak pie, boiled salad potatoes :(


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

All of this food makes me hungry:dohh:

Today Kai had:

B - Weetabix with Banana, half a slice of toast with raspberry Jam and a cup of milk

S - Half a banana

L - Homemade macaroni cheese with peas and sweetcorn, Plum raspberry fromage frais

S - Organix Blueberry rice cake and some raisins

D - Cod in homemade cheese sauce with sweet potatoe, broccoli and cauliflower, about 9 raspberries. He loves raspberries.


----------



## Sakura-chan

My older son has had

breakfast- 1 slice of toast with butter and vegemite. 5 strawberries (big ones)
mid morning snack- some of my toast and his morning milk (150ml)
lunch- Leftover chicken, cream, lemon pasta (with brocolli, onion) with me, a mandarin.
Afternoon snack- 3 seasame rice crackers and some sultanas (raisans)
Dinner- He will have chicken muligatawny (from Annabel Karmel) with cous cous and probably a yogurt and some grapes followed by 150ml of milk at about 7pm.


I like to see what other kids are eating!


----------



## Christine1993

For some reason Aidan is being very funny with food again! Yesterday he had -

B - I offered him porridge and he wouldn't eat it. Though I think it's because he woke up at half 3 in the morning first and his dad gave him pasta :dohh:

L - pasta shapes. I knew he'd eat these & we were going in to town so I wanted him to be full.

S - he had 3 biscuits on the bus in to town, but through one on the floor of the bus then started screaming because he wanted it again :haha: obviously never gave him it!

He then had crisps in town because he was moaning so much.

D - potato, carrots, peas, beef casserole kind of thing. Didn't eat it first time round but did the second 


Today he's had rice krispies & has ate a whole adult portion!


----------



## Kelz22

Cereal and milk
Ham&tomato toastie and a yohurt
Homemade mini beef burger with onions and some red sauce,a small chicken skewer
Some juice
Milk before bed again.


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Today Kai had:

B - Shreddies with raspberries, cup of milk

S - Banana

L - Homemade macaroni cheese and a plum fromage frais

S - Grapes and cubes of cheddar cheese

D - Fish fingers with peas and sweetcorn, fresh pineapple

Bottle of milk before bed


----------



## eddjanuary10

yesterday ihsan had;

b- porridge and banana, half a croissant
l- toasted wholemeal roll with philly cream cheese and cucumber stiks
snack- green and black grapes, orange oat bar
d- rice with chilli chicken and broccoli, strawberry yoghurt


----------



## Blah11

Late post for yday..

4 strawberries
about 6 chips and 1 chicken goujon
half a pancake
a tiny bit of chocolate easter egg and 2 haribos
some grapes

:( thats it.


----------



## sleeping bubs

well today has not been good typical as started food diary for dietitian lol

03:30 8oz milk 
B Porridge 3/4 bowl with his formula milk in and 8 blueberries
S half a packet of cheese curls
L gave him cheese/ham sandwich (didn't touch it) fruit salad but only 3 blueberries, 1 strawberry and 3 grapes eaten from it, 2 slices cucumber a bun gave yogurt but didn't eat it
S 5oz formula milk and 1/2 fruit poach

Dinner will be pasta shells and sauce, custard pot (hopefully lol)


----------



## Blah11

amelie has had today

cornflakes
tomato pasta at nursery followed by fruit and yogurt
some grapes
half a jammy donut
a slice of toast and a snack pot of beans

:) much better today


----------



## eddjanuary10

Today was;

b- weetabix, melon, pineapple
l- potato waffle, fish finger (didn't eat it) and baked beans.
snack- raisins, clementine, cheese cracker
d- salmon, baby potatoes, peas, sprouts
desert- vanilla custard


----------



## rosie272

Charlie had:
B: Cheerios, orange
S: Large Fruit salad
L: Baked potato & beans, strawberries
S: 2 humzingers
D: Chicken salad & celery sticks, fromage frais
Milk before bed :)


----------



## craftymum

Today Jacob had
B: raisin wheats
L: crackerbread, homous and a banana
S: black pepper ryvita thins with philadelphia
D: home made macaroni cheese, fresh tiger bread, baby corn and broccoli (didn't touch broccoli) Yoghurt and pineapple


----------



## indy and lara

Today Emma had, 

B: dry cheerios, yoghurt
S: fruit pouch, mini biscuit, dried banana
L: cheese sarnie, raisins
S: crackers, humzinger, raisins
D: tomato and ham pasta, small slice pizza, yoghurt, 4 buttons

Not so much as usual but pretty good day.


----------



## mummytobe

Yesterday

honey loops and half banana
about 10 grapes 
cheese spread and ham sandwich
half a mango 
stole some of my wotsits
bag of asda fruit things 
2 meatballs, spinach and rice
yoghurt and half a banana

Ive never seen the child eat so much before ! :)


----------



## Blah11

We had a picnic at the park yday and a very late dinner at grandmas of a chippy!

cereal
half a cheese roll, some mini eggs, a yogurt, skips, strawberries and grapes, 2 cocktail sausages and an ice lolly
a mandarin jelly thing
a few chippy chips and a bit of fish minus the batter




Another picnic day today even though its pissing it with rain so it will be a similar story!


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

Ruby actually ate a cooked meal today...

Breakfast - Quaker oat crisp
Snack - homemade biscuits (they were small and had no refined sugar in but I don't even want to write down how many she had!)
Lunch - Plum savoury carrot bakes, smoothie pouch
Snack - another fruit smoothie, adult sized large glass of milk! (we were out) several dried apricots
Dinner - Homemade pizza (with tuna and red pepper) a fromage frais, some dried strawberries


----------



## Blah11

2 bowels of cereal again!
1 slice cheese sandwich
strawberries and grapes
half a cream egg
half a tube of smarties
2 yogurts
some noodles with chicken (she left the chicken bits :roll:)


----------



## eddjanuary10

Today was a very boring food day!

b- weetabix
l- dairlylea sandwich, banana, small box of raisins
d- baked potato and baked beans. apple & banana smoothie
desert- rice pudding


----------



## rosie272

Yesterday Charlie had
B: Weetabix x 2, melon
S: Scotch pancakes and an apple
Then he had a fall so slept through lunch :(
S: Toast and beans, fruit salad, 2 x squares chocolate
Banana, 2 x oatcakes & pineapple
Milk at bedtime


----------



## ellismum

Yesterday:
B: Cheeriio with Milk & Banana
S: Bag of orange flavour raisens and a 99 minus the flake!
L: Roast beef and Cheese Sandwich, Tangerine
S: some Milkybar Easter Egg.
D: Pasta Carbanora, left the veg I put in!

So far today Ellis has had:
B: Cheerios and Milk
S: Grapes and Strawberries, some Milkybar Easter Egg
L: 3 cocktail sausages, 2 eggs scrambled and a piece of Toast with Marmite.

And for the rest of the day:
S:Banana
D: Fish Fingers, Potato Smilies and Peas followed by fresh stawberries in sugar free Jelly.

Drinks are Milk or Water but will only drink from a water bottle lol!


----------



## Siyren

today so far:

breakfast- shreddies and milk (didnt eat a lot but naughty mummy forgot to buy cheerios yesterday)

snack- 2 easter eggs (the really tiny ones lmao- not as bad as it sounds) and a humzinger

lunch- french bread, cheese, a clementine and a handful of choppped grapes, followed by another tiny egg.


she'll prob have a fruit or veggie snack when she wakes up from her nap and then dinner will be jacket potatoes followed by a yogurt


----------



## OmarsMum

Yesterday Omar ate Almost nothing :(

Breakfast: a small piece of bread + cheese
He ate 1 chicken nugget at a birthday party + small piece of grilled chicken + 2 French fries
Lunch: nothing
Dinner: 3 cheese sticks 

He woke up twice at night hungry & asked for milk


----------



## AP

Alex had toast this morning, and a fruit pot with her meds hidden in it
Tomato soup and a bit of a roll
Snack: heinz toddler biscuits, a bite of a victoria sponge, and a tea coaster(ok just kiddin but she thought it was a biscuit :rofl: and tried!)

Fish fingers and tattie waffle for tea....


----------



## rosie272

Charlie had:
B: Fruit salad, hot cross bun
S: Fromage frais, pear
L: Brocolli & Tomato quiche, tangerine, malted milk biccy
S: Organics cheese puffs, kiwi fruit
D: Chicken goujons, baby sweetcorn,brocolli, mini milk ice cream 
Milk at bedtime :)


----------



## indy and lara

Today Emma had, 

B: Scrambled eggs and toast, yoghurt
S: white chocolate egg piece, banana, hunzinger
L; Ham sarnie, potato croquette, fruit squeezy
S; couple mini eggs
D: some ham, 2 roast potatoes, 5 carrot batons, 2 asparagus spears, broccoli, baby corn, yoghurt, chick cake, piece of hot cross bun.


----------



## OmarsMum

Today Omar had:

B: Fruit pot
L: Rice + kidney beans +veggie & lamb stew
S: a cheese stick + 1 bread + fruit pot
D: Cheese pasta

He ate very well today as he didnt get any milk during the day


----------



## mummytobe

Yesterday

Honey hoops again
quarter mango
1 ryvita with butter, slice of ham and darylea cheese with a quarter large tomato 
smoothie
homemade chilli and wedges

She also had access to chocolate all day so obviously had her face tucked in that most the time !


----------



## ellie27

Yesterday Anna had.....

Breakfast........porridge with banana 
Snack............a satsuma
Lunch............scrambled eggs and baked beans 
Dinner............tuna and tomato pasta
and some of her milky bar easter egg and cheerios to nibble on

and around 8oz milk to drink:flower:


----------



## eddjanuary10

Yesterday Ihsan ate quite alot!

b- weetabix, croissant
l- mushroom soup, small bit of garlic bread
snack-greek yoghurt with peaches, 1 small apple
d- 1 homemade spicy chicken burger in a bun, bowl of chopped cucumber, mashed potato & baked beans... and some chips off my plate!
desert- pear slices, 1 small bit of easter cake

:)


----------



## Siyren

today so far:

breakfast- cheerios with a few conrflakes mixed in.

snack- cheese snack a jack, a few fruit flakes and a small chocolate egg.

lunch- french bread, a clementine, some grapes and some cheesey snack things.

she'll have a fruit snack when she wakes up (most likely blueberries) dinner is sausages, sauteed potatoes and brocolli, and she'll have bananas and custard for pudding


----------



## ellismum

B: readybrek with blueberries mixed in.
S: bit of Milky Bar Egg (mummy has eaten the rest)

I then found him in the kitchen tucking into a frozen slice of brioche bread from the freezer!!!

L:chicken and Mayo wholemeal sandwich, tangerine and fromaige frais 
S:Grapes 
D: HM tuna and veg lasagne


----------



## eddjanuary10

Today was;

b-redibrek, slice of toast and banana
l- cheese and onion pastry, a tangerine
d- chicken curry, broccoli and cauliflower florets and a bit of nan bread

:)


----------



## OmarsMum

Bad day :(

Breakfast: fruit pot with a cheese stick
Lunch: nothing
Dinner: few pieces of pasta with little yoghurt

He only had 2 bottles


----------



## rosie272

Charlie had:
B: Rice Krispies, blueberries and grapes
S: 2 Humzingers and a pear
L: Tomato and Basil soup, roll, fromage frais, blueberries
S: 2 crackers with peanut butter and a tangerine
D: Chicken breast strips, wedges, brocolli & a fruit salad
Milk and a biccie at bedtime :)


----------



## MrsKippling

b: honey loops
S: raisins
L:cheese and ham toastie (was offered fruit but didnt eat it)
S:breadstick (was offered fruit but didnt eat it)
D: pasta, homemade tomato sauce and mince, a malted milk biscuit.


----------



## ellismum

Yesterday Ellis ate:

B: Cheerios 
S: Grapes and a packet of Apple crisps
L: Pub lunch, they had no pasta so ordered him Ham, Egg, Chips and Peas and there was not a pea left!
S: some of Grandads Easter Egg
D: Scrambled Egg and Marmite on toast.

Egg overload day lol!!


----------



## mummytobe

Yesterday

Honey hoops
choc buttons
homemade bread with cheese spread, tomatos and one slice of ham 
mini cheddars
toad in the hole, mash, peas and gravy
mandarins


----------



## OmarsMum

Yesterday
B- Cheese omlette
L: baked fish
S: Fruit pot
D: Cheese pasta +yoghurt


----------



## ellie27

Yesterday Anna had.....

breakfast- porridge and half of a banana
lunch- dairylea toastie and a yoghurt
snack - tangerine and cheerios
dinner - pasta with tuna, tomato and sweetcorn
some milkybar choc to nibble on
:flower:


----------



## eddjanuary10

yesterday was not a good day as number 7,8 & 9 teeth are coming in! :growlmad:

b- porridge with strawberries & banana mashed in
l- picnic at park- didn't want any sandwiches so he ate 1small box of raisins & some grapes
d- custard with pears :shrug:


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

Ruby had:

Breakfast - several homemade scotch pancakes with fruit spread, fruit smoothie pouch
Lunch - A bit of OH's cheese on toast and a bit of my marmite on toast, dried strawberries, carrot stix, gingerbread man
Snack - 2 smoothie pouches (and was asking for another, but I didn't let her!)
Dinner - big amount of homemade pizza, with bacon / mushroom / onion. Fromage frais.


----------



## rosie272

Today Charlie has had:
B- Rice Krispies, melon
S- Melon, grapes
L- Sweet potato soup, seeded roll, fruit salad, biscuit
S- Organix cheese puffs
D- Omlette, brocolli, peas, carrots, yogurt, strawberries
Milk at bedtime


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

Rosie I am jealous of your LO's eating! haha, I wish my madam would eat THREE different vegs with a meal!


----------



## rosie272

Mum2b_Claire said:


> Rosie I am jealous of your LO's eating! haha, I wish my madam would eat THREE different vegs with a meal!


Sometimes he leaves most of the main part (chicken or fish or whatever) and eats JUST the veggies :wacko: I'm keeping Birdseye in business with the steamfresh bags!!


----------



## Blah11

half the egg bit of an easter egg :dohh:
2 frubes going round tesco
a pitta bread, humous, some grapes and half a packet of crisps
an orange
prawn stirfry with noodles and veg :)


----------



## embojet

half a weetabix (half way through she said her favourite phrase 'dont like')
some raisin wheats
dairylea sandwich(half of this, see above :dohh:), some cheese
yoghurt coated raisins
the custard out of 3 custard creams
beef casserole with potatos, peas, carrots, broccoli and green beans
2 fromage frais


----------



## Jchihuahua

My morning sickness has been too severe to even write down what Daisy has eaten without feeling sick so I've not participated for a while :lol:! I feel better today though :)!

1 weetabix, half a slice of toast

homemade mini pizzas topped with courgette, red, yellow and green peppers, onion, mushroom and ham and a couple of different kinds of cheese, followed by a yeo valley natural yoghurt with blueberries stirred in.

chicken breast with roasted mediterranean vegetables follwed by an apple and banana fruit pot.

Snacks: half a packet of dried apple, half a packet of raisins, a couple of bites of my pineapple fingers and a small piece of white chocolate easter egg.


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

Jchihuahua I couldn't write or talk about food in my first tri with Ruby, either! I also struggled to cook and spent a lot of time out on the balcony while OH cooked foods I found yucky, like sausages :haha:

Ruby ate well today :)

Breakfast - oat crisp and raisins
Snack - fruit smoothie and a few cheerios
Lunch - cheese sandwich, papaya, homemade mini jam tart
Dinner - Lemon pork, mini roast potatoes, peas (she ate 3 :happydance:)
Fromage frais, dried strawberries


----------



## Blah11

amelie had a bit of a bad day eating wise. I think the hot weather just puts her off :shrug:

crunchy nut cornflakes
some strawberries and some grapes
pineapple and 4 marshmallows
a kinder egg
a few chips and a tiny bit of fish

:shrug:


----------



## rosie272

Today Charlie has had:
B- 2 crumpets with lime marmalade, milk
S-Fruit salad
L- Potato scone, scrambled egg, beans & toast yogurt, grapes(asda cafe)
S-Melon & 2 malted milk biccies, milk 
D-Steak strips (never really ate them) tomato, mushrooms, brocolli, baby sweetcorn & an onion ring, melon 
Millk at bedtime


----------



## hattiehippo

Today tom had,

B - shreddies, cheerios, sultanas with a spalsh of milk, piece toasted fruit bread
L - 1 cream cracker with cream cheese and ham, fromage frais, bite of babybel
D - fish finger, smiley faces, peas, fromage frais and goodies oat bar

plus 13oz of toddler milk and snack of rice cakes and chedder biscuits.

Today was a good day for Tom eating!


----------



## eddjanuary10

Yesterday;

b- redibrek, bit of muffin
l- picnic- chicken pasta, tangerine, raisins, biscotti biscuit
d- paprika chicken, sweetcorn, courgettes, potatoes

& today 

b- weetabix, a cheese scone
l- another picnic at the park! (cheese sandwich, grapes, organix herb puffs)
d- pitta bread, veggie pakora, bits of chicken, a tangerine, a yoghurt.

:)


----------



## Christine1993

yesterday Aidan had -

B - bowl of hot oats porridge
L- ham sandwiches
S - didn't really have anything for a snack he's not been as hungry as usual 
D - 3 turkey jetters, 2 potato waffles & mushy peas
then he had a biscuit :)

he's just had bran flakes for breakfast & later on he's getting spaghetti carbonara for lunch & then homemade vegetable soup for dinner. 

xx


----------



## ellie27

Yesterday Anna had...

breakfast.....porridge and half of a banana
lunch...........tomato, tuna and sweetcorn pasta and then a yoghurt
dinner......... lamb stew with all the trimmings and then trifle

and 10oz cows milk to drink:flower:


----------



## future_numan

I read through other posts and realize Emily doesn't eat much :dohh:

yesterday

B- 1 scrambled egg with cheese ( she ate half)
L-maybe 5 noodles and 1 peice of cawliflower
S-mum mum
D-2 turkey meatballs and a little rice
8oz of water - all day
12oz milk - all day


----------



## Miss_Bump

Today Evie had

B- weetabix
L- omelette
S- humzinger and some blackberries and raspberries 
D- meatballs, pesto pasta, onions, mushrooms, baby corn, baby
Tomatoes and courgette

New food today was the courgette which she enjoyed


----------



## Blah11

Today amelie had...

cornflakes and milk with strawberries
some grapes
1/4 of a cheese and ham sandwich and some crisps
3 marshmallows
sausage (none eaten), mash and peas (maybe 5 spoonfuls) and a small yorkshire pudding.


----------



## Blah11

future_numan said:


> I read through other posts and realize Emily doesn't eat much :dohh:
> 
> yesterday
> 
> B- 1 scrambled egg with cheese ( she ate half)
> L-maybe 5 noodles and 1 peice of cawliflower
> S-mum mum
> D-2 turkey meatballs and a little rice
> 8oz of water - all day
> 12oz milk - all day

Same :dohh:


----------



## Poppy7

Breakfast - Honey and Almond Oat Porridge followed by a strawberry yoghurt
Snack - Frooz, Humzinger, Organix crisps and a banana
Lunch - Poached Egg on toast
Dinner - Roast Turkey with all the trimmings followed by home made profiteroles


----------



## rosie272

Charlie had:
B- Rice Krispies, milk, melon
S- Apple slices with peanut butter
L- Picnic lunch in the park - 1/4 cheese croissant, 1/4 pan au chocolat, fruit salad, squeezy fruit pouch
S- Handful raisins
D- Fish goujons, brocolli, peas, sweetcorn, more melon
Milk at bedtime :)


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

It was Ruby's birthday today and she had...

Breakfast - several small homemade scotch pancakes with fruit spread
Snacks (at various times) dried apricots, dried strawberries, smoothie pouch
Afternoon tea - cheese and ham sandwich, an adult portion of homemade quiche which she's never liked previously :) small homemade scone with fruit spread and cream, birthday cake (and red icing) 

4 cups of milk. Well it was her birthday, back to proper food tomorrow!


----------



## Blah11

Aw happy birthday ruby!


----------



## Siyren

happy birthday ruby!!!!

breakfast: cheerios

snack- cheese crackers

lunch- pizza carrots broccoli and chips (we were out for lunch)

snack- fruit flakes and fresh strawberries

dinner- beans on toast (lmao naughty but i forgot the time and that was quick to make my poor hungry girl!)


----------



## OmarsMum

Yesterday:

Breakfast: Cheese Omlette
Lunch: Boiled chicken with rice & airfried french fries
Dinner: French fries + chicken fillet

Today:

Breakfast: Nothing, I only gave him a bottle of milk as he woke up soo late
Lunch: Mashroom & chicken cream pasta
Snack: Cheese sandwich + fruit pot
Dinner: Spinach + pasta leftovers


----------



## bird24

Breakfast - Cheerios
Snack - Breakstick & Raisins
Lunch - Homemade fish goujons with pea puree
Snack - Homemade apricot flapjack
Dinner - Pasta with cheese sauce & veg
pudding - Apple & some easter egg


----------



## Mary Jo

we've not been having a good week but hopefully things are on the up now...

overnight - 300ml Dioralyte through nasogastric tube
snack - 2 rich tea biscuits, 50ml Dioralyte, 60ml milk
breakfast - bowl of cornflakes and milk
lunch - plate of chips, bowl of ice cream, 250ml water
snack - rich tea finger
dinner - grilled chicken, rice, green beans, broccoli, ice cream and raspberries
bedtime - 100ml milk

poor baby was in hospital up to 4pm. he's had a vomiting bug since last wednesday and became dehydrated, and refused to drink anything. :(


----------



## eddjanuary10

Today Ihsan had;

b- weetabix
snack- pear chunks, greek yoghurt and pureed rhubarb
l- garlic and herb pasta
d- tomato chicken and mash with carrot & mushrooms (didn't like mushrooms)


----------



## Christine1993

happy birthday ruby! xxx


----------



## littleone2010

Happy birthday ruby!
Ilara has:

Porridge with smashed up strawberries in it + bottle of milk

Tomato cous cous with turkey pieces, avacado and greek yoghurt- half a pot of fruity custard

Biscuit in afternoon for snack

One piece of toast with spagetti and cheese - small pot of yog, lots of water

Bottle of milk before bed


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Amelia has had - 

A large bowl of yogurt

30 grapes
2 breadsticks 
A big chunk of cheese
A yogurt
A small easter egg 

2 homemade fish fingers with 4 mini waffles

A banana 

xXx


----------



## Blah11

2! weetabix and half a banana
macaroni cheese followed by yogurt
a lollypop (unfinished)
another yogurt

Thats it :(


----------



## rosie272

Charlie never had much of an appetite today either! He had:
B: 1 slice toast marmite, 6 grapes
S: 1/2 fruit salad
L: Lentil soup, no bread and 1/2 banana (at nursery)
S: Raisins (at nursery)
D: 1/2 waffle, 2 baby sweetcorns and a few green beans (never ate any chicken breast), small dollop of yogurt with fruit puree
Milk at bedtime :shrug: maybe the hot weather?


----------



## candeur

Breakfast:
1.5 weetabix with raisins
Snacks:
Dairylea cheese triangle (ones like babybells)
2 good handfuls of grapes
Biscuit
Lunch:
Half a bagel with Dairylea spread and cucumber slices
Tea:
1 sausage with carrots, peas and brocolli
Pot of sugar free jelly
Yogurt


----------



## xerinx

Logans been a monster today! 

Breakfast- bowl of shreddies
Lunch- 2 ketchup and chicken rolls, quavers, fruit corner yogurt
Dinner- asda chicken and veg hotdogs, mozzerella pasta, banana, another fruit corner yogurt, half a burger, and a slice of garlic bread stolen from OHs plate!


----------



## JamHeart

Breakfast - slice of toast and about half a box of strawberries!

Lunch - Scone and a banana

Snacks - lollipop and a Milky way, rest of the box of strawberries.

Dinner - macaroni cheese (which he left most of and stole potato waffles off of us instead!)


----------



## karlilay

I read this thread everyday for ideas for miss fussy :) It always makes me hungry though.

Breakfast - Toast & Yogurt
Snack - Apple & Grapes and a babybell.
Lunch - Cheese Spread sandwhich, Cucumber, A Cherry Tomato (Which she threw at me ' my dont like 'martos mummy!') some Strawberries and a banana.
Snack - Quavers
Tea - Spag bol and garlic bread. 

Little fatty! :)


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

Ruby had:

Breakfast - rice krispies and raisins
Lunch - wholemeal sandwich with tinned salmon mixed with creme fraiche, papaya
Snack - a biscuit, raisins
Dinner - 3 fish fingers, 2 potato smileys, threw peas on the floor, a yoghurt


----------



## joeyjo

B: bowl of rice krispies & milk, banana
L: half a slice of bread & phily, third of an apple, 2 cherry tomatos, fell asleep at the table :rofl:
S: 3 mini babybels.
D: roast duck & pancakes & cucumber with a tiny bit of hoisin sauce. Tiny bit of Chicken & egg fried rice. (NOT takeaway chinese - homemade)
S: Large beaker of milk


----------



## rosie272

Mum2b_Claire said:


> It was Ruby's birthday today and she had...
> 
> Breakfast - several small homemade scotch pancakes with fruit spread
> Snacks (at various times) dried apricots, dried strawberries, smoothie pouch
> Afternoon tea - cheese and ham sandwich, an adult portion of homemade quiche which she's never liked previously :) small homemade scone with fruit spread and cream, birthday cake (and red icing)
> 
> 4 cups of milk. Well it was her birthday, back to proper food tomorrow!



Happy Birthday Ruby :cake: x


----------



## eddjanuary10

Today Ihsan had;

b- toast fingers with peanut butter, handful of raisins & half a pear
l- chicken tikka sandwich then some greek youghurt with a spoonful of mango/passionfruit puree
snack- half a banana and 1 mini choc brownie
d- lamb burger, half a roll, cucumber & tomato & some bits of cheese

:)


----------



## Poppy7

A belated Happy Birthday Ruby!

Yesterday Elliott had -

Breakfast - Cheerios and Shreddies
Snack - Humzinger, Banana and Frooz
Lunch - Peanut butter and Jam on toast (a current favourite)
Dinner - Homemade beef stew and dumplings followed by yoghurt


----------



## ellismum

Ellis has eaten:

B: Rice Crsipies
S: Half an Apple
L: Harvester as it's Ellis' 2nd birthday and BIL 40th. Bread roll, bowl of salad from the salad bar of which he ate the pasta and pineapple followed by 2 sausages (only ate 1) 
Mash and Peas. Desert was a small slice of Chocolate Birthday cake.
D: 2 buttered crumpets, banana and strawberries.

I think he'll pop later!


----------



## Poppy7

Today Elliott had - 

Breakfast - Honey and Almond Oats followed by some of Mummy's muesli
Snack - Apple biscotti
Lunch - Crackers with Phili, cheddar chunks, organix crisps and vanilla yoghurt
Snack - Raisins and Dried Apricots
Dinner - Homemade Turkey, Parsnip and Sweet Potato Korma (he ate it all :happydance:, I was so chuffed as he's not really had curry) with basmati rice followed by yoghurt with chopped apple


----------



## ellismum

Poppy7 said:


> Today Elliott had -
> 
> Breakfast - Honey and Almond Oats followed by some of Mummy's muesli
> Snack - Apple biscotti
> Lunch - Crackers with Phili, cheddar chunks, organix crisps and vanilla yoghurt
> Snack - Raisins and Dried Apricots
> Dinner - Homemade Turkey, Parsnip and Sweet Potato Korma (he ate it all :happydance:, I was so chuffed as he's not really had curry) with basmati rice followed by yoghurt with chopped apple

That curry sounds lush, can I have a recipe please??:flower:


----------



## Poppy7

ellismum said:


> Poppy7 said:
> 
> 
> Today Elliott had -
> 
> Breakfast - Honey and Almond Oats followed by some of Mummy's muesli
> Snack - Apple biscotti
> Lunch - Crackers with Phili, cheddar chunks, organix crisps and vanilla yoghurt
> Snack - Raisins and Dried Apricots
> Dinner - Homemade Turkey, Parsnip and Sweet Potato Korma (he ate it all :happydance:, I was so chuffed as he's not really had curry) with basmati rice followed by yoghurt with chopped apple
> 
> That curry sounds lush, can I have a recipe please??:flower:Click to expand...

Here you go :flower: 

https://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/1380/turkey-and-parsnip-curry

I substitued half of the parsnip for sweet potato. I also used Korma powder instead of Madras paste as I didn't want it too spicy for LO. I also used chicken stock instead of just boiling water.

It needed to be cooked for slightly longer than the recipe stated to make the sweet potato nice and soft. If you like a really spicy kick to you curry use the Madras as the Korma made it very mild (which I personally love!). 

I couldn't believe how much my LO loved it :happydance:


----------



## TennisGal

Ditto, I'd like to try that!

Happy birthday, ruby!! Did she have a lovely day??

Br: porridge and pear, half a lemon and raisin pancake
Sn: milk with strawberries
Lu: quiche with roasted veggies, smoothie tube, fromage frais
Sn: home made berry cake
Din: chicken and vegetable cheese and pasta bake, hot fruit and Greek yoghurt, two buttons
Stolen: an undisclosed number of organix carrot puffs I didn't know we had until miss orange face and top appeared!!


----------



## Poppy7

TennisGal said:


> Stolen: an undisclosed number of organix carrot puffs I didn't know we had until miss orange face and top appeared!!

:rofl: That me laugh so much!!!!!!!! :rofl:


----------



## TennisGal

:rofl: I should have known she was being a bit quiet!! She was sat in the corner of the kitchen...I thought playing with spoons and cans...while I was prepping. She then wandered over to me with a 'hi dare...mmmm' looking like an oompa loompa. As a special pressie, she wiped her face on my beige trousers!! :rofl:


----------



## Poppy7

TennisGal said:


> :rofl: I should have known she was being a bit quiet!! She was sat in the corner of the kitchen...I thought playing with spoons and cans...while I was prepping. She then wandered over to me with a 'hi dare...mmmm' looking like an oompa loompa. As a special pressie, she wiped her face on my beige trousers!! :rofl:

Comical!!!!!!!!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl: What an absolute sweetheart!


----------



## TennisGal

She's in love with organix! If she spots them in the supermarket, she starts jigging and squeaking!


----------



## Missy.

Today Lexie had:

Breakfast: Ready Brek & cup of milk
Snack: half an apple
Lunch: Cheese sandwich, pineapple pieces & handful of organix spicy tomato crisps
Dinner: Sausage, potatoes & vegtables, fromage frais
Water throughout the day
Cup of milk before bed


----------



## OmarsMum

Yesterday:

Breakfast: 7 grains cereals mixed with mandarin juice
Lunch: Veggies & lamb stew + fried rice
Snack: Cheese sandwich
Dinner: Few spoon of cheese pasta + plain yoghurt

Today:

Breakfast: 7 grains cereals mixed with mandarin juice
Lunch: Seafood pasta + few airfried french fries (he started to show interest in feeding himself & he's holding the fries to eat :) )
Snack: Sesame bread stick (He held it & ate it all)
Dinner: Cheese omlette + tomato + plain yoghurt


----------



## Blah11

another bad day sigh.

refused any breakfast
half a punnet of strawberries
refused her cheese roll at lunch but ate a few crisps
a handful of popcorn and about 3 tortilla chips
half a small baked potato (no skin) with cheese (refused the beans :dohh:) and half a slice of ham


----------



## rosie272

Today Charlie had:
B- Rice Krispies, milk
S- Fruit salad (nursery)
L- Chicken sandwich, melon (nursery)
S- Raisins, cheese offered (not eaten) 
D- Rice, brocolli, sweetcorn, peas, 1 fish finger, yogurt, grapes
Milk at bedtime


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

Ruby had:

big bowl of oat crisp with raisins
Mini sausage rolls, organix crisps, smoothie, refused papaya
Fish fingers again :dohh: at my mums house, with smiley faces and brocoli, 2 yoghurts


----------



## eddjanuary10

Ihsan was a bit fussy today;

b- toast and peanut butter, redibrek with mango puree
l- didn't want any.
snack- greek yoghurt, few grapes
d- mashed potato, carrots, fish cake (didn't eat the fish cake)


----------



## Siyren

not sure so much yet cos of nursery but having some bad food days with lyssa-
she had dry cheerios for breakfast with a cup of water!


----------



## sleeping bubs

NO MILK THROUGH THE NIGHT LOL

B- 6am porridge with 3oz formula
9am 6oz formula 
L Some strawberries, blueberries, cucumber, a couple bites of ham, cheese toasty, 1 yogurt and a few skips
8oz milk at half 2 then a few bites of biscuit
D- carrot and potato mini waffles, fish cake, and savory rice ate 31/2 waffles
banana and custard but fell asleep after a few mouthfuls


----------



## ellismum

Ellis woke at 9am this morning - get in!

B - rice crispies
L - Ham and Houmous Sandwich, thrown on the floor. Lice of birthday cake.
S - apple and 1/2 bag wotsits daddy gave him without my knowledge!
D - Pork Loin, a tonne of new pots and Brocolli followed by strawberries and meringue with double cream.


----------



## Mary Jo

Adam has had...

breakfast: rice krispie multigrain shapes, milk, grapes
lunch: slice of wholemeal bread (he grabbed it before I could make a sandwich), chunk of cheddar cheese, cherry tomatoes, cucumber slices, fromage frais, strawberries, slice of buttered malt loaf, a party ring biscuit
snack: 3/4 of an apple, 2 more party rings and a rich tea finger
dinner: a sausage roll, potato wedges, spaghetti hoops, ice cream, strawberries

feeding him up as he lost over a pound when he was sick. his appetite is well and truly back.


----------



## Whisper

Breakfast - 
Ready Brek with nutella (ate about 4 spoonfulls!)
Innocent smoothie for kids

Lunch - 
Tuna and Cheese sandwich (ate all but crusts)
2 small yoghurts

Dinner - 
Broccilli (ate most), Baby Sweetcorn(ate all), Pasta Carbonara(ate most)
Blueberries and half an apple (ate most)

Snacks - 
2xsmall pieces chocolate birthday cake (ate all!)
cheesestring

7oz milk before bed and water throughout the day.

A pretty good eating day.


----------



## rosie272

Today Charlie has had:
B- Rice Krispies, apple
S- Toast, small banana, milk
L- Baked potato, tuna, green beans, tomatoes, fromage frais
S- Melon slices, some Wotsits
D- Plain omlette with brocolli, sweetcorn, peas & rice, grapes 
Milk at bedtime :)


----------



## Missy.

Today Lexie had:

Breakfast: Weetabix & cup of milk
Snack: Some left over chocolate from easter :)
Lunch: Jacket potato with beans & cheese, pineapple chunks
Snack: Handful of granola
Dinner: Home made chili con carne & rice, fromage frais

Water throughout the day
cup of milk before bed


----------



## Mrs A

today J had:
Breakfast: A piece of toast and 2 handfuls of dry cherios
Lunch: 1x cheese andonion rosti, 4x potato and carrot waffles and some baby corn and chocolate dessert
Tea: Tuna pasta bake and strawberry custard

Snacks: a cheese string and a few breadsticks


----------



## eddjanuary10

Today Ihsan had;

b- weetabix, strawberries & blueberries
l- fish pie with broccoli & cheese, fromage frais
d- grilled chicken strips, sweetcorn & a toasted bun
desert- custard with pears

:)


----------



## Avalanche

B- two pieces of wholemeal toast, one with butter one with hummus
L- cheese sandwich, ham slices and a banana
S- homemade oat flapjack
D- honey glazed chicken with sweet potato, carrots and peas


----------



## Blah11

Yday amelie had..

1 weetabix with strawberries
macaroni cheese then yogurt
a tiny bit of cake and apple juice
we went for a carvery and amelie had a small plate (like you put toast on) with cabbage, carrots, peas, sweetcorn, 2 new potatos and a yorkshire pudding with gravy. No meat. She ate about half. Followed by a wee bit of mummys cake and custard.


----------



## ellie27

Yesterday Anna had...

breakfast - porridge and half of a banana
lunch - dairlylea toasties and a yoghurt
snack - half of a banana and cheerios
dinner - 2 fish fingers, potatoes, brocolli and sweetcorn
:flower:


----------



## Poppy7

Today Elliott had -

Breakfast - Porridge Oats with Cranberries, sultanas and blueberries
Snack - Pear, Grapes, Banana and Cucumber (at Toddler Group). He then signed that he was still hungry so ate a handful of Blueberries I had in my bag
Dinner - Meat Pattie followed by Yoghurt
Snack - Grapes
Dinner - Chicken and Butternut Squash followed by a bowl of Banana slices, Mandarin segments and Blueberries followed by a Fromage Frais


----------



## Mary Jo

Adam had:

breakfast: rice krispies and milk, cup of milk, strawberries
snack: biscuits at playgroup. not sure how many, he kept going back for more. 3-4 I think...
very late lunch: sausage roll, slice of malt loaf, a large pear, cherry tomatoes
dinner: small piece of chicken kiev, basmati rice, chunk of mature cheddar, cucumber, cherry tomatoes, broccoli, ice cream, strawberries


----------



## indy and lara

Today Emma had, 
B: Shreddies, yoghurt, pancake
S: banana, fruit smoothie, organix fruit bar
L: Ham sandwich (small one), yoghurt, a few wotsits
S: cucumber, tzatziki, 2 cheddar biscuits
D: chicken and ham pie (small piece), tatties, carrots(loads of them!), peas, lick of broccoli, few spoons of rice pudding.

Pretty average day all in all.


----------



## rosie272

Today Charlie has had:
B- Cheerios, melon 
S- Fruit salad, 2 oatcakes
L- Baked fish, peas, brocolli, spuds (never ate), plain yogurt & grapes
S- Humzinger
D- Chicken stir fry with noodles, grapes, malted milk biccy
Milk at bedtime


----------



## Blah11

toast with dairylea and 1 weetabix
chicken broth with a slice of bread followed by fruit and custard
some strawberries
a few chips and meatballs (left them)
an icecream cone

:shrug: Okayish day. Honestly i think nursery overfeeds her so she isnt hungry for dinner.


----------



## ellie27

Today Anna has had...

porridge and half of a banana for breakfast
homemade lentil and veg soup and some of my pesto pasta for lunch
tuna, tomato and sweetcorn pasta for dinner
strawberries, half a banana and cheerios to nibble on after dinner:flower:


----------



## BlackBerry25

Toast and scrambled egg with havarti, milk
piece of banana bread
chocolate milk, grilled cheese and turkey (just a couple bites) and she fell asleep
bad day for fruits and veg! so far


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

Ruby had:

Oat crisp - 2 bowls
Homemade naan bread, cheese, papaya, blueberry mini muffins
Pasta with tomato sauce, cheese, yoghurt


----------



## bump_wanted

Ollie has had
Breakfast: Milk 9oz & ready brek, half slice of toast
Lunch: Muller rice, half a cheese sandwich
Dinner:Tuna pasta with peas and sweetcorn and a yogurt
Supper: 9oz milk

Hes also drank another 2 beakers of water 

Xx


----------



## eddjanuary10

Yesterday Ihsan had;

b- cheerios, half a pancake with honey
l- a chicken sandwich and some cheese chunks/cucumber to nibble
snack- banana, apple & pear smoothie
d- 1fish finger, potatoes, sweetcorn and peas. a small yoghurt

:)


----------



## bubbles123

Today it was:
B: Shreddies 
Snack: Rice cakes
L: Chickpea pasta, raisins, an Organix gingerbread man, apple and pear slices.
Snack: Weetabix
Tea: Half a crumpet, cucumber and carrot sticks, cheese cubes and an Organix cereal bar.
+ water and 14 ozs cows milk


----------



## rosie272

Charlie had:
B- Toast, 1/2 sausage, tinned plum tomato, 1/2 potato scone
S- Fruit Scone, grapes
L- Fruit salad, carrot sticks, celery sticks, hummous
S- Strawberries, 1/2 pack Organix cheese puffs
D- Scrambled egg, toast & cheese puffs, blueberries 
Milk & small banana at bedtime


----------



## Poppy7

Today Elliott had - 

Breakfast - 1/2 bagel with peanut butter and jam, grapes and a soft boiled egg
Snack - Banana, Organix crisps, blueberries and grapes
Dinner - 1/2 egg mayo sandwich, 1/2 cheese and ham sandwich, a small bite of Mummy's chocolate muffin
Snack - More banana and a pack of Ellas Kitchen cookies
Dinner - Homemade Spaghetti bolognese with pasta twirls followed by homemade rice pudding (I found the best recipe ever that works perfectly :happydance: )

The little dude is eating so much at the moment! He was also never keen to eat pasta however since getting all of his first molars and canines he LOVES pasta. I'm so pleased. Having more teeth definitely helps with eating! He is also starting to eat grapes including the skin whereas before he was eating the flesh of the grape and spitting out the skin. I'm so pleased with his eating right now.


----------



## Blah11

cereal
some grapes
half a naan bread with butter and a yogurt
a small baked potato with tuna mayo
a tin of mandarins in juice


----------



## Dizzy321

rice crispies, full fat milk
2 fromage frais
tomato soup & bread & butter
mince & dumplings, lots of broccoli her fave, cabbage, carrots, mash.
little bit of custard


----------



## bubbles123

B: Weetabix with raisins
Snack: Rice cakes
Lunch: Spinach and lentil dahl with half a piece of toast and an apple fruit pot
Snack: 2 Organix rusks
Tea: Barley hot pot, cucumber and more raisins
+14 ozs cows milk. X


----------



## Blah11

cheerios
2 yogurts and a little packet of those florida natural fruit nuggets
a homemade blueberry pancake (ate half)
a cheese and ham roll (refused) and some grapes

didnt want anything else as she had diarrhea :(


----------



## rosie272

Charlie had:
B- Potato scone, tinned plum tomatoes, toast
S- Banana
L- Breadsticks, carrots, celery, hummous, fruit salad, biscuit
S- Apple slices with cashew butter
D- Scrambled egg on toast, grapes
Milk at bedtime


----------



## AppleBlossom

Aww I only just noticed this thread!

Today Grace had:

Breakfast: Cereal and Milk
Lunch: Beans on Toast
Dinner: Chicken Curry and Rice
Dessert: Cherry Pie and Ice Cream and a Yoghurt


----------



## katrina1987

Ok my LO has not stopped eating all day, I think he is having growth spurt but here goes with the list:

B: 1 slice of wholemeal toast, 1 whole banana and 1 yoghurt
S: organic crisps
L: Pasta with chicken
S: Raisans, cocktail sausages, strawberries, youghurt and another pack of organic crisps (quite a lot for an after snack)
T: Pasta again (his favat the mo) done in a fresh tom/basil sauce with wholemeal bread to dip 
D: Banana mousse, only ate half

Not as adventorous as some days but had quite nasty morning sickness all day lol. Plus he had quite a bit of cows milk and water aswell


----------



## danniemum2be

B- weetabix and milk, 1 banana 
L- half a ham sandwich, skips, a bowl of mixed fruit
T- jacket potato, chicken dippers, couscous, tomatoes and cucumber (didnt eat much of it though)
snacks- grapes, blueberrys, yoghurt, cucumber sticks :D


----------



## Poppy7

Blah11 said:


> didnt want anything else as she had diarrhea :(

Poor little lady :hugs: Hope she feels better soon.


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Leo got up this morning with dirorhea too:nope:

BF- Banana and toast
SN- Alpen Bar
Lunch- Nutella Sandwich, Quavers and raisins
SN- 2 Xjammie Dodgers, crisps
Tea- Chicken, chips and gravy and a yoghurt.


----------



## TennisGal

Hope the littlies get well soon...

Br: scrambled egg on piece of bagel, small bowl of cheerios

Sn: piece of strawberry and raspberry cake (my way of using up sweet , mushy berries!) with milk

Lu: Sweet potato risotto, fromage frais, fruit chunks

Sn: organix crisps, cold risotto!

Di: Spring chicken pie, mash, asparagus, yoghurt


----------



## Bumpontherun

B: porridge and raisens
S: few chunks of melon, small banana
L: Dim sum :dohh: we were out for lunch with chinese friends, she mainly ate noodes but had some chunks of lobster!! and a few bites of various dumplings, she loved it.
S: more raisens, rice cake
D: pasta with tomato, pepper, courgette and onion sauce with grated cheese, blueberries


----------



## ellismum

Get well soon Amelie and Leo x


B: Rice Crispies and my OH gave him a handful of Sugar Puffs.
S: Banana and Organic Orange Flavour Rice cakes from Boots
D: Cheese toastie, Grapes and Blueberries
S: Some more Rice Cakes
D: 2 Sausages, loads of Roast Potatoes and Peas and Sweetcorn which was all eaten!

Drinks during day was water and cup of milk before bed.


----------



## TennisGal

Are Leo and Amelie feeling better?

Lizzie had a grazing day...

Br: half bowl of porridge with banana
2nd br: cheerios mixed with yoghurt

Sn: half a fruit bun

Lu: scrambled egg, asparagus, fruit chunks, small piece berry cake

Sn: some milkshake from tea rooms

Sn: organix carrot crisps

D: gnocchi in tomato and veggie sauce, fruit and yoghurt

And now running around menacingly with two pieces of broccoli!!


----------



## AppleBlossom

Breakfast: cereal and milk
Lunch: peanut butter on toast, handful of crisps and yoghurt covered fruit
Dinner: Sausage, mash and peas
Snacks: two pieces of galaxy chocolate


----------



## Blah11

Thanks guys, she seems fine today :) I had a hellish night with OH being mega restless and I had to sleep on the sofa! So we stayed off work/nursery just in case. Hope Leo is better too :hugs:

2 bowls of cereal (we bought the variety pack in tesco but wish i didnt bother cos she hates coco pops and half of them are cocopops :growlmad:)
3 frubes
cheese sandwich and grapes and pineapple
lasagne and some bread, refused the salad haha she asked for more lasagne though and ate it all :)


oops, not very many veggies today (aka NONE) :blush:


----------



## Miss_Bump

Today

B- natural yoghurt and fruit puree she ate LOADS of it!
S- blackberries
L- cod in parsley sauce but didn't eat much
S- humzinger and some mini breadsticks
D- pasta with chicken, avocado, sweetcorn and strawberrys and raspberrys after

New food was the cod with the sauce which for now is a thumbs down


----------



## sleeping bubs

today
Breakfast - Porridge mixed with his formula (ate half) then one small yogurt
Snack - Fruit pouch and a biscoitii biscuit
Lunch - Peanut butter sandwich ate 1/3, one bun, a few mouthfuls of banana custard and a piece of cucumber and tomato stolen from my plate 
Snack- Half a large banana and 5oz formula
Tea - HM leek and potato soup (ate half) cheese and tomato off slice of pizza some grapes and melon and some of my yogurt

will have some milk before bed
Must buy some more adventures food lol need to get some rice crispies cos he likes them, going to make banana flavored lollies with his formula milk to get some more calories in to him lol


----------



## Poppy7

Breakfast - Blueberry and Apple porridge with fresh blueberries put in it too, 1/4 of my bagle which had peanut butter and jam on it :blush:
Snack - Pot of Plum multigrain crisps with Carrs mini cheese biscuits, Frooz and raisins
Dinner - Poached egg on toast with beans, Pear (refused :shrug: ) and Banana
Snack - Grapes and Ellas kitchen cookies
Dinner - Homemade (by Nanna!) Chicken and Tomato pasta with veggies, garlic bread and salad, blueberries, orange (chewed but not impressed!) and strawberries, Plum yoghurt and then (yes he still kept on going) two servings of apple and blackberry!

I think my little man has hollow legs or something :haha:


----------



## Mary Jo

Adam had:

breakfast - cornflakes & milk, a banana, a slice of wholegrain bread, 1/2 an apple
snack - a strawberry Nutrigrain bar (emergency snack, all I had)
lunch - cream cheese sandwich, another banana, slice of buttered malt loaf
snack - mini party ring biscuits
dinner - cheese & onion quiche, broccoli, cherry tomatoes, cucumber, melba toast, a fromage frais


----------



## honey08

morgan eats loads :blush:

brekkie, boiled egg ( doesnt eat the yellow) and coco pops
snack mini jaffers
dinner turkey sandwhich and crisps
snack banana and an apple :?
tea sunday dinner, he had chick/carrots/yorkie pud and 2 little potatoes
supper yoguart


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

Today:

Breakfast - Oat crisp and raisins
Snack - 2 homemade mini jam tarts
Lunch - 2 fish fingers, smoothie pouch, 2 homemade biscuits
Dinner - Half a small pizza with ham, brocolli, 2 yoghurts


----------



## OmarsMum

B: fruit pot + 1 cheese stick
L: Fried rice with green peas & minced meat + yoghurt & cucumber salad
D: cheese pastry + small piece of baked chicken


----------



## Blah11

Isnt it odd how some of our toddlers eat like birds and others eat loads?! Theyre all more or less the same size :shrug:


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

Yup, it is, and some days if I didn't offer Ruby food I really doubt she would even care!


----------



## honey08

just remembered he had a pk of animal biscuits aswell , morgan wud eat all day if u let him ...... just like me :? :lol:


----------



## rosie272

Charlie had:
B- A few spoonfuls of Rice Krispies, 6 or so grapes
S- Toast, strawberries, milk (nursery)
L- Sausage Casserole, carrots, green beans & a banana (nursery)
S- Fruit salad (nursery)
D- 1 fishcake, brocolli, peas, baby corn, 2 slices of melon, biscuit
Milk at bedtime


----------



## eddjanuary10

Yesterday;

b- weetabix, half a pancake with peanut butter
l- vegetable pasta with garlic bread
d- chinese buffet (vegetable rice, breaded chicken,prawn toast,few chips. melon,grapes,some strawberry jelly)

Today;

b- banana porridge, bit of crumpet
l- potato waffle with a slice of cheese melted on, baked beans
d- 2 fish fingers, sweetcorn, cauliflower, broccoli & peas
desert- custard with pears

:)


----------



## chele

Mum2b_Claire said:


> Yup, it is, and some days if I didn't offer Ruby food I really doubt she would even care!

I was just thinking that this teatime. I'm sure if I forgot to feed Max one day he wouldn't bat an eyelid (disclaimer: I don't condone forgetting to feed your child)

B-jam on toast
L-cheese sandwich, biscuit
S-raisins
D-turkey hotpot, left over lamb pouch, rice cake, banana rice pudding


----------



## OmarsMum

Mum2b_Claire said:


> Yup, it is, and some days if I didn't offer Ruby food I really doubt she would even care!

Omar is the same. He had his dinner at 7 pm today & went to bed at 11 pm. I asked him several times if he wanted to eat & I gave him lots of options but he went on saying "No, no more nanna (food)!" 

He goes for 5-6 hrs without food some days & he's not bothered.


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

Ruby is just far more interested in other things to be bothered sitting down and eating! She's just too busy!


----------



## OmarsMum

Mum2b_Claire said:


> Ruby is just far more interested in other things to be bothered sitting down and eating! She's just too busy!

Aww, bless her. I love toddlers, they'r fun :hugs:


----------



## Poppy7

Blah11 said:


> Isnt it odd how some of our toddlers eat like birds and others eat loads?! Theyre all more or less the same size :shrug:

I've often thought the same at how different everybody's toddler is. Even though Elliott is very active he never forgets food. He's not a big boy either considering the amount he eats! If he's hungry you know about it!!


----------



## indy and lara

If Emma goes more than about 2 hours without food she kicks up a fuss!!!! There is no way we could ever forget to feed her!!!


----------



## Kelz22

1 weetabix and some milk to drink
Chicken,tomato,cheese,mayo sandwhich and a yoghurt
Chicken curry with boiled rice
Little bit of kiwi fruit
Juice
More milk before bed


----------



## Celesse

Today LO has eaten grapes, lots and lots of grapes. 

And she just asked for some of my bombay badboy pot noodle. I was tempted to see how she would react, but decided I'm not that mean.


----------



## Miss_Bump

B- shredded wheat and strawberries
L- leftover chicken pasta from yesterday
D- lamb, mash, peas and gravy with grapes after

Snacks- humzinger, breadsticks, blue and black berries, avacado

No new food today


----------



## rosie272

Charlie had:
B- Weetaflakes, grapes
S- Toast & fruit spread (nursery)
L- Chicken & rice soup, fruit salad (nursery)
S- Party food & birthday cake (his friends b.day party at nursery)
D- Chicken breast strips, baby sweetcorn, peas, more birthday cake!! (mine:)), strawberries
Milk at bedtime


----------



## OmarsMum

B: cheese omlette
L: Baked chicken + plain yoghurt + bread stick
D: Fruit pot +cucumber sticks + cheese sticks


----------



## buttons1

B- weetabix and milk
Snack at toddlers- kiwi banana and raisins 
L- crumpet cheese cucumber and custard for pudding
Snack - breadsticks 
D- chicken mash and veg 
Milk before bed


----------



## eddjanuary10

Today Ihsan had;

b- weetabix and banana
l- macaroni and cheese, fruit pot
d- chicken biryani (what a mess!), cucumber, tomato, green pepper. 
desert- greek yoghurt with a little honey


----------



## TennisGal

Br: shreddies with banana
Sn: glass of milk, small berry muffin
Lunch: quiche with salady bits (a bit uninterested in lunch today) yoghurt
Sn: smoothie tube, organix crisps
Dinner: big portion lasagne, green salad, fruit and fromage frais, couple of buttons


----------



## Poppy7

Breakfast - Toast with jam and peanut butter, yoghurt
Snack - Ellas kitchen biscuit (didn't really want it), grapes, banana
Dinner - 1/2 bagel with Philadelphia
Snack - Raspberries and Blueberries, handful of Carrs cheese melts
Dinner - Roast chicken with all the trimmings (ate loads of veg and a whole yorkshire pudding!), 4 profiteroles and some yoghurt


----------



## TennisGal

^^ Lizzie adores yorkshire puds, she gives her very loudest 'mmmmmmmmmm' when she spots them :rofl:


----------



## Poppy7

TennisGal said:


> ^^ Lizzie adores yorkshire puds, she gives her very loudest 'mmmmmmmmmm' when she spots them :rofl:

:rofl: Mind you, I love them too!

We were at Nana's for dinner and we had to remove the profiteroles from the table as Ots kept asking for "more, more"!!


----------



## TennisGal

I love them, too! Like mummy, like child?! Love Otto and his profiteroles...Lizzie would have been joining in the 'more' chorus :rofl:


----------



## AppleBlossom

Breakfast: one bowl of coco pops and one bowl of honey nut shredded wheat
Lunch: Tortilla wrap, grated cheese, cucumber. Bowl of banana and strawberries and a fairy cake, pom bears
Dinner: Chicken tikka and rice


----------



## OmarsMum

B: cereals mixed with mandarin juice
L: meat balls in tomato sauce + rice
D: potato & minced meat omlette + plain yoghurt


----------



## xerinx

breakfast- bowl of mini weetabix beaker of milk
lunch- chicken and mushroom slice and a banana
snack- 2 mikado sticks
dinner- minted pork chops, new potatoes, green beans, sweetcorn and peas. Bag of white choc buttons and an apple!

Water throughout the day, and a beaker of milk for bed :D


----------



## pinktaffy

b- weeterbix
l- half a cheese ssandwich and a toasted muffin. 
snacks- 2 yogurts rasins and a pack of disney toddler crisps.
d- homemade chicken soup and homemade bread ( im not normally that good at cooking but even if i do say so myself the bread was stunning hehe).
and milk for suppper


----------



## chrissy&marty

breaky -weetabix and raisens 
lunch - cheese sandwich, grapes and some milk
snaks - an orange
raisens
about 3 cups of milk
tea - pasta and mixed veg then yogart for pudding and some strawberrys, water to drink.


----------



## eddjanuary10

yesterday

b- shreddies, bit of toast and banana
l- baked potato with tuna, yoghurt, grapes
d- salmon fingers, mashed potato, baked beans, some more grapes


----------



## moomoo

Porridge with half a fruit pot mixed in

snack- cheesy nibbles and mixed dried fruit

lunch - marmite on toast, crisps, apple slices, cheese cubes, banana 

Tea - will be pastA in a tomato sauce with cheese


----------



## TennisGal

Br: apricot wheats with banana
Sn: glass of milk, berry muffin
Lunch: quiche with salad, yoghurt and fruit chunks
Sn: rice cakes with Philly
Dins: fish pie with spinach and broccoli, fromage frais with strawberry tart


----------



## AppleBlossom

Breakfast: Cereal
Snacks: banana, biscuit and milk at playschool, some white choc buttons at home
Lunch: Peanut butter sandwiches, banana, yoghurt, crisps and juice
Dinner: Cheesy tomato pasta


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

Ruby had:

Breakfast - oat crisp cereal
Lunch - wholemeal cheese scone, fruit smoothie, pear, 2 homemade gingerbread men
Dinner - Tuna and cheese on toast (1 slice) fruit spread on toast (1 slice) 2 yoghurts


----------



## rosie272

Charlie had:
B- Toast and Marmite, grapes
S- Raisins and a banana (nursery)
L- Butternut squash soup, baked fish & veg (nursery)
S- Fruit salad (nursery)
D- Bowl Weetaflakes, 2 cream crackers with cashew nut butter, yogurt, fruit pouch
Milk at bedtime


----------



## eddjanuary10

Today;

b- weetabix
l- slice of mango, pear chunks, raisins, fromage frais (refused soup & bread)
d- bowl of peas and sweetcorn! (refused chicken pasta)
snack- tea biscuit, rice pudding

hmmmm... not so great!


----------



## OmarsMum

B: fruit yoghurt + dry corn & whole wheat flakes (he ate them by himself :) ) + 1 cheese stick

L: Veggie (egg plants, zucchini, tomato, onions & garlic) & lamb stew + rice

D: boiled pasta (he also fed himself :) ) + plain yoghurt


----------



## sparkledust

Joshua is having some test done for food allergies at the moment (which we hope is just dairy) so he had

Breakfast: wheaties with soya milk and 2 apricots
Lunch: a ham sandwich with a soya yoghurt 
Snacks throughout the day : bannana , rice cake, raisins ( and some stolen chips from daddys plate ) 
Dinner: chicken breast , new potatoes and mixed veggies


----------



## fairy1984

breakfast: shreddies and a slice of toast with dairylea on and some of my wheetabix
snack: raisins
lunch: 1/2 cheese bap with chicken followed by large smoothie pouch
snack: ALOT of dried apricots
dinner: sausage, rice, carrots, green beans followed by 1/2 little tub custartd


----------



## sleeping bubs

yesterday
Breakfast - Rice crispies with cows milk, 1 munch bunch yogert drink
snack - malted milk biscuit
Lunch - Some pasta, cucumber, blueberries, strawberries, quavers, bread 
Snack - 5oz formula milk
Tea - 1 sausage, new potatoes, peas, carrots, brochhill, chocolate nesquick high energy formula ice lolly
8oz milk before bed


----------



## TennisGal

Br: pancakes with berries, super jam and greek yoghurt
Sn: glass milk, artichokes. Very random!!
Lu: cheese and pea omelette, fruit chunks and from frais
Sn: smoothie tube, organix carrot puffs
Dins: chicken tagine, couscous with roasted veggies, yoghurt and small piece cake


----------



## Poppy7

Breakfast - Toast with jam, selection of fruit
Snack - (at Toddler group) apple, cucumber, kiwi, orange
Lunch - Beef stew left over from dinner last night, yoghurt
Snack - Plum multigrain crisps, cheese melts, yoghurt covered blackcurrants
Dinner - (at Nanas) Fishcake, new potatoes, carrot, brocolli, sweetcorn. Desert was blueberries and strawberrys with lemon meringue ice-cream gateaux followed by a yoghurt


----------



## honey08

my morgan will now drink milk !!! hasnt drank it since 9mth :( but 2day i made him a milkshake ( tried in the past just acted as tho he was guna be sick ) but he drank it :dance:

anyways to eat 2day

boiiled egg and a pancake *(the ones u toast)
milkyway
jacket potato with beans
crips
pork caserole with 2 little spuds
a fairy bun
trifle and banana for super


----------



## hattiehippo

Today Tom had,

B - shreddies, cornflakes, dried apriots with tiny bit of milk, buttered fruit toast
L - half an apple , refused to eat his peanut butter and banana sandwich but ate a bit as a snack later on.
D - fish finger, potato smiles, peas and a yoghurt

He wasn't very hungry today.


----------



## fairy1984

today

breakfast: wheetabix and shreddies followed by strawberries

snack: 1/2 banana

lunch: diarylea cheese stick, tuna tortilla melt followed by 1/2 pot custard

snacks: dried apricots (loads) raisins, 3/4 mini breadsticks, 1/2 malted milk biscuit

dinner: moroccan lentil soup (yummy packed full of veggies) followed by 1/2 malted milk biscuit


----------



## rosie272

Charlie had:
B- Fruit scone & butter, kiwi fruit
S- Toast, some grapes (nursery)
L- Mince, carrots, cabbage, peas,(never ate mash potato) Strawberries (nursery)
S- Raisins
D- Wholewheat pasta, sliced sausage & brocolli in tomato sauce, garlic bread, fromage frais
Milk at bedtime


----------



## moomoo

Brekky / porridge with half a fruit pot stirred in

snack - had milk as he didn't want anything else

lunch - cheese cube, crisp, grapes, dried fruit, 2 x savoury eggs

snack - will have breadsticks 

Tea - will be wholewheat pasta in tomato/garlic sauce with a yoghurt for desert


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

Breakfast - 4 small h/m scotch pancakes with fruit spread
Lunch - cheese sandwich - picked out the cheese and left the bread mostly, papaya, smoothie
Sn - breadstick
Dnner - Roast lamb, roast potatoes, brocolli, 2 fromage frais.


----------



## mrsraggle

*B:* Rice krispies, blueberries and jam on toast
*L:* Cream cheese cob, pear, cucumber, cherry tomatoes
*Sn:* Blueberry muffin (homemade)
*T:* Roast chicken, mash potato, sprouts, sweetcorn, peas and carrots - yoghurt for pudding


----------



## joeyjo

A little better today than he has been fir the last week - he's been poorly.

B - 1.5 bowls shreddies
L - 8 strips of orange pepper with creme fraiche to dip, half a small wholemeal roll, small boiled egg
D - pasta with tomato sauce, ignored the sausage & mushroom in the sauce, Greek yogurt.
Approx 1.5 beakers milk thru the day


----------



## fairy1984

breakfast: wheetabix and shredded wheat mix

snack: forgot!!! (bad mummy alert)

lunch: spaghetti hoops on toast followed by strawberries (which were rejected)

snack: raisins

dinner: chicken pie with peas followed by petit filou

bad day food wise for us really


----------



## eddjanuary10

b- porridge with apricot puree
l- 1 homemade spicy chicken burger, slice of wholemeal bread
snack- half an apple, 1 small yoghurt
d- lasagne, potatoes, green beans. a tea biscuit


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Today Kai had:

B - porridge with some strawberry jam and 5 ozs milk

S - tomato and carrot rice cake

L - homemade pizza with sweetcorn topping and a fromage frais

D - sausage casserole and some raspberries for afters


----------



## Laucu

This thread is awesome, only got through 30 pages (!!) so far but have loads of new ideas. I always get so stuck for lunch! 

Today Emma has had:

5-6oz cows milk
Breakfast - cereal which is 1/2 C&G Muesli, 1/2 Ready Brek (she loves the C&G muesli but it is expensive so we mix it with Ready Brek to stretch it further)
Snack - Soreen
Lunch - will probably be sausage and beans...or failing that a ham and cream cheese sandwich
Afternoon snack - will most likely be a banana and a Goodie bar (even though they are bloody messy)
Dinner - most likely roast chicken, sweet potato mash and some veg (ether peas, spinach, or maybe even both!)
Then some more cows milk before bed.


----------



## Poppy7

Mum2b_Claire said:


> Breakfast - 4 small h/m scotch pancakes with fruit spread
> Lunch - cheese sandwich - picked out the cheese and left the bread mostly, papaya, smoothie
> Sn - breadstick
> Dnner - Roast lamb, roast potatoes, brocolli, 2 fromage frais.

Claire, can you remind me off your scotch pancake recipe please? I can't seem to find it on here.

I made h/m scotch panckaes on Sunday for Elliott but they were more like standard pancakes only thicker :haha: (still very tasty though!!).

Thanks.x


----------



## mrsraggle

*B: *Shreddies, blueberries and bread
*L: *Tomatoey pasta (but hardly ate any), blueberry muffin
*Sn:* Crackers
*T:* Chicken and bacon rissotto and a yoghurt


----------



## joeyjo

B 3 weetabix
S carrot cake & half banana
L 1/4 of my tuna melt panini
S half banana, cheese triangle, breadstick
D pasta with mushrooms, peas, ham & cheese but mainly ignored the mushroom
S banana & milk


----------



## eddjanuary10

Today Ihsan had;

b- shreddies then half a croissant
l- tuna and cheese breville toastie
d- cajun chicken with boiled potatoes and a sprout (yep only 1 sprout and even that got nasty looks)
desert- strawberry yoghurt with banana & raspberries 

:)


----------



## rosie272

Picky day today:
B- A banana, 2 strawberries
S- Milk, clementine (nursery)
L- Lentil soup, apple (nursery)
S- Fruit salad (nursery)
D- Carrot sticks, baby sweetcorn, breadsticks, dips, grapes, yogurt
Milk and 1/2 slice toast at bedtime


----------



## Blah11

cornflakes
weetabix with banana
spring veg soup with bread and pineapple upside down cake (refused)
milky way crispy rolls
big bowl of strawberries and grapes
refused dinner but had a big glass of milk


----------



## bump_wanted

Weetabix
Muller rice (his new love)
Toast
Potatoes and gravy 
A yogurt

2 bottles of milk tho his second was out his beaker! Xx


----------



## OmarsMum

Zucchini & minced meat Omlette
Plain yoghurt
Cheese stick
Fruit pot
cheese & thyme pastry
cucumber cubes


----------



## rosie272

^^ Omars mum, zuchini and minced meat omlette sounds yum! 

Charlie had:
B- Cheerios, some pineapple
S- Fruit salad (nursery)
L- Chicken goujons, wedges, salad (only ate tomatos), fromage frais (nursery)
S- Raisins, clementine (nursery)
D- Butternut squash & sweet potato soup, bread roll, pineapple
Milk at bedtime


----------



## joeyjo

B - shreddies
L - 3 mini lamb koftas, breadsticks, tomato, humous.
S - humzinger
D - I made mixed bean (butter & cannaleni beans) & chorizo soup of which he ignored to chew thru 1.5 slices of buttered mixed seed toast. He then tried the soup said mmmm nice before eating about 5beans :dohh:
S half a banana & milk


----------



## TennisGal

Picky day for Elizabeth, she's got toothy pain!

Br: small amount scrambled egg, glass milk
Sn: slice banana cake
Lu: very small amount of feta and asparagus tortilla, fromage frais, some
Strawberries
Sn: some organix crisps
Dinner: gnocchi with roasted veggie sauce, hot berries with Greek yog


----------



## embojet

1 slice toast with butter and jam
1 banana
yoghurt covered raisins
Happy meal (naughty day today!)
pasta with tomato sauce, chicken and mixed veg
grapes
milk before bed


----------



## Jchihuahua

weetabix, half a slice of toast

home made mini cheese and onion pasty, cucumber, cherry tomatoes followed by a fromage frais

Pasta with tomato and veg sauce, an apple and banana fruit pot

Snacks: half a bag of apple crisps, raisins, a strawberry, an organix gingerbread man


----------



## eddjanuary10

Today was a lazy mummy day and i probably shouldn't even be writing what he had but;

b- cheerios. melon chunks
l- dairylea sandwich. black grapes. greek yoghurt
snack- a potato waffle yep a birdseye one with cheese on it. half a milkyway!!
d- pizza & chips!! rice pudding. a tangerine

Back to healthy options tomorrow!


----------



## Blah11

yday amelie had..

rice crispies
lamb moussaka and yogurt for pudding
half a packet of starburst sweets
roast chicken (left it), peas (ate maybe 6 peas) and new potatos (ate them all LOL) and gravy
little bit of mummys pain au chocolat


----------



## candeur

Today Seren's had:
B: 1 bit of weetabix with sultanas
L: Cucumber sandwich and a banana
Some milkybar easter egg which she snuck from the fridge
T: Tuna, pasta and mayo, Blueberries and another banana.


----------



## little_em

Today Charlie had:

B - Weetabix
L - Eggy bread and then a fromage frais
D - Lasagne, cauliflower, peas and sweetcorn and then a fruit pot


----------



## bluehorse

:flower: Can I join in?

Today Grace had:

Breakfast: Weatabix and milk
Snack: Organix gingerbread man
Lunch: Pesto pasta and cheese, banana, strawberries and fruit pot
Snack: Ricecakes
Dinner: Peanut butter on toast, Organix tomato snacks, stewed apple


----------



## embojet

1 slice toast
yoghurt covered raisins
quiche, half a pack of quavers
1 banana
half a pear
1 mini pasty and a chicken skewer(was doing party food and she nicked some)
cottage pie and mixed veg (ate abuot half of this due to party food!)
fromage frais
milk before bed


----------



## Poppy7

Breakfast - Raisin and nut Weetabix minis
Snack - Banana, apple and pear slices
Lunch - Half a bagel with Philladelphia
Snack - Yoghurt, blueberries, grapes
Dinner - Ham, Jacket potato with cheese, carrots, sweetcorn, peas, yoghurt for dessert


----------



## eddjanuary10

Today was;

b- shreddies, half a pancake with honey & banana
snack- kiwi, raisins, slice of apple, fromage frais
l- carrot & corriander soup, 2 rice crackers
snack- 1 breadstick & a few small cheese chunks, few grapes
d- fish pie with peas,sweetcorn,broccoli & carrots (had2mash carrots through mash he won't eat them anymore when he see's them!)

:)


----------



## Seity

B - Whole O's, black berry yogurt
L - Peanut butter and agave sandwich, mixed berry applesauce
D - To be decided


----------



## rosie272

Another picky day for us:
B- Grapes & Melon (refused cereal :shock:)
S- Plain yogurt & fruit pouch
L- Root veg mash (refused chicken) & gravy, oatcake
S- 2 rich tea biscuits (dipped in my tea!) 
D- Steamed carrots, baby sweetcorn, breadsticks & hummous, melon
Milk and 1/2 small banana at bedtime


----------



## Mary Jo

breakfast - bowl of Fruit & Fibre (without the nuts) & milk, 2 bananas, cup of milk
snack - mini rice cake, raisins
lunch - chicken sandwich, another banana
snack - an apple
dinner - piece of quiche lorraine, new potatoes, cucumber, cherry tomatoes, slice of buttered baguette, ice cream


----------



## Mynx

Evie had ... 

8oz milk and a quarter slice of my toast :haha:

Breakfast : Muesli 

Snacks - Rich Tea biccie, a few choccie buttons, some grapes

Lunch - Tuna and Mayo sandwich (made with 1 slice of bread) followed by a banana

Snacks - A few bites of Daddy's Chocolate Crepes, another biscuit

Dinner - Home made shepherd's Pie followed by a yoghurt

Snack - A few bites of my pitta bread, some cucumber

8oz bottle before bed


----------



## rosie272

Today Charlie had:
B- Pineapple and grapes (no cereal again!) 1/2 croissant
S- Toast, banana
L- Macaroni cheese (never ate) wedges, yogurt
S- Fruit salad, milk
D- Garlic bread, brocolli, peas, sweetcorn & baby carrots (never ate lasagne)
Milk at bedtime


----------



## Blah11

toast and banana
macaroni cheese then jelly
some jelly babies and a packet of quavers
beans on toast
a yogurt


----------



## eddjanuary10

Today Ihsan had;

b- shreddies then a kiwi
snack- banana & some greek yoghurt with apple puree
l- fish fingers, roast potatoes, baked beans
d- tuna pasta bake then a few mango chunks


----------



## indy and lara

Very hungry day today! We were at East Links Family Park so she ran around like a maddo all morning!!!

B: Cheerios, yoghurt, whole pear
S: Organix fruit pouch, humzinger, piece of fairy cake
L: Beans on toast
S: strips of cucumber, cheese, peppers and sour cream dip, a few pom bears
D: 2 chicken breast pieces, 2 servings of mash, peas, sweetcorn, 'Mummy Ice Cream Factory'!


----------



## MillysMummy

B -Marmite on toast with a cup of milk. 
S - custard cream biscuit, 7oz milk
L- a slice of chicken, some chopped tomatoes, cheese and a breadstick. 
S - Banana, some Goodies tomato wheels
D - Homemade sausage casserole with mashed potato, carrots and broccolli followed by a fromage frais.
and a bit of my chocolate mousse! LOL


----------



## bluehorse

Today Grace had:

Breakfast: Fruity porridge and natural yogurt
Snack: Organix gingerbread man
Lunch: Chicken, veg and apricot casserole with rice; kiwi; natural yogurt
Snack: Strawberries
Dinner: Cheese sandwiches, Organix tomato snacks


----------



## joeyjo

B bowl of shreddies & a weetabix
S organix oaty bar
L 2dcrambled eggs with cheese. 3 pickled onions. Half banana
S 3 cherry tomatos
D chorizo, mushroom & asparagus risotto. Strawberries & frozen fomage frais


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

Y'day Ruby had

B - Weetabix crispy bran cereal
L - Cheesy wholemeal scone, organix carrot stix, smoothie pouch, dried strawberries, 2 homemade gingerbread men
D - Homemade burger, potato faces, lots of brocolli, 2 yoghurts


----------



## sleeping bubs

today so far

Breakfast - bowl of porridge chocolate flavored and 4 strawberries 
Snack - 1 munch-bunch yogurt drink, bread stick
Lunch - Peanut butter sandwich, cucumber, cheese, 1 1/2 framage frais and small crisps
Snack - 7oz formula milk

Tea will be Hm leek and potato soup and custard
milk before bed


----------



## bluehorse

Breakfast: Weetabix and milk
Snack: Ricecakes
Lunch: Pesto pasta with cheese, kiwi and banana
Dinner: Scrambled egg, toast and a couple of dried prunes


----------



## hattiehippo

Today Tom had,

b - shreddies, cheerios, dried apricot & raisins all mixed up, toast with dairylea, cup of milk
l - 2 cream crackers, fromage frais with fruit, third of an apple. Refused to even touch toast with a mix of boiled potato, ham, cheese and creme fraiche on top.
d - pasta bolognaise, strawberries, yoghurt, babybel cheese 

Snacks - rice cakes, raisins, apricots, carrot puffs. Full bottle of milk at bedtime.

He ate alot for him today.


----------



## rosie272

Today Charlie had:
B- Small croissant, blueberries
S- More blueberries
L- Baked potato with beans, apple
S- Fruit salad
D- Carrot sticks, breadsticks, olives, hummous, grapes & pineapple! (buffet option :haha:) He's not so hungry at night these days!
Milk and 1/2 a small banana at bedtime


----------



## Blah11

weetabix and banana
tomato pasta then yogurt and fruit
BK Kids meal :blush:
strawberry icecream from thorntons!

Very healthy day :) lol!


----------



## joeyjo

Nursery day today & apparently he had

B toast & 2weetabix
S bowl of mixed fruit & half a cup milk
L 2 portions of fish pie
S raisins & crackers
D sandwiches & strawberry mousse

then at home he had a small banana & a few sips of milk


----------



## Poppy7

Breakfast - Toast with peanut butter and jam

Snack - At Toddler group Els had tomato, pear, banana and plum. On our walk home he had a pot of blueberries (refused strawberries), some garlic bread bites, fruit smoothy pouch and a packet of lemon infused raisins

Lunch - 3 mini pumpkin and carrot rice cakes with Philadelphia, Organix crisps, couple cheese melts, banana

Dinner - Breaded cod, sweet potato/white potato mash with cauliflower, peas and brocolli (keeps refusing brocolli at the mo!) followed by a natural strawberry yoghurt, small bit of honeycomb ice-cream, an ear off a choc Easter bunny he was given :haha: and half a nectarine

I still have no idea where he puts all this food :haha:


----------



## Mynx

Evie had ....

8oz milk 

Breakfast - Muesli and some toast
Lunch - Jam sandwich, followed by a banana
Snacks - Half a packet of Quavers, 2 Rich Tea Biccies, half of Daddy's choccie crepe :haha:
Dinner - Chicken, new potatoes, mixed veg and gravy... she ate 4 or 5 spoonfuls then started flinging it around :( 

8oz of milk before bed

She also had a beaker and a half of water. 

Today was a wierd day, and she was pretty much the same yesterday with her dinner.. I'm not used to her not eating her dinner!!


----------



## xolily

breakfast - crumpet and a few spoons of cocoa pops
snack - banana and raisins
dinner - jacket potato with beans
snack - a few crisps and a cereal bar
dinner - super noodles =/ (we were at my mums and were in a rush! nowt else in)
snack - petit filous yohurt

12oz of milk aswell


----------



## OmiOmen

He had sort of a strange food day today. :blush:

Breakfast: A cheese sandwich of which he ate just over a quarter (not his normal breakfast but we somehow forgot to pick his stuff up at the shops yesterday so had to improvise).
Lunch: Banana and yogurt (we was out and it was the best thing on the menu).
Dinner: Onion, mushroom, pepper, spinach and tomato omelette.
Snacks: Raisins, fruit smoothie and a bit of radish (although he fed most of the radish to the dogs). Milk wise he is still on the boobie juice.


----------



## sleeping bubs

Breakfast - Porridge with chocolate flavoring, some raisins
Snack - Munch bunch yogurt drink
Lunch - Cheese spread sandwich, yogurt, 5 grapes some tomato and cucumber
Snack- 9oz formula
Tea- curry and rice (didn't eat) some Nann and poppodom, some avocado, 1/2 pot custard and have a biscuit

Will have milk before bed


----------



## ellie27

Today Anna has had.....

-porridge for breakfast
-a tangerine as a snack
-macaroni cheese with tuna for lunch
-banana toasties and a yoghurt :flower:


----------



## Blah11

amelie has had...

cornflakes
strawberries
a banana
some tuna pasta (literally about 8 pieces)
caught her in the fridge having ate 5 babybells :roll:
half a donut from grandma
half a bit of tiger bread, a cocktail sausage and some grapes
refused dinner
refused a pudding


----------



## joeyjo

B 2.5 weetabix & half a slice granary toast with butter & fruit spread
S garibaldi biscuit
L fish from 3 fish fingers, 5 chips, small piece choc sponge
S raisins
D granary toast, beans & cheese. Fruit smoothie


----------



## eddjanuary10

Ihsan had;

b- weetabix, pineapple slice
snack- kiwi, few grapes
l- fish fingers, mash potato
d- cheese and broccoli pasta bake, an apple


----------



## rosie272

Charlie had:
B- Blueberries and grapes
S- Croissant 
L- At a party so he had a chicken drumstick, coleslaw, chips and cake
D- Cheerios and grapes
Milk and 1/2 banana at bedtime


----------



## Dizzy321

Rosie had 

B - rice crispies & milk
S - 2 fromage frais
L - beans on toast with grated cheese, melon chunks
D - roast chicken, broccoli, yorkshire pud, mash carrots & gravy
shape chocolate yogurt dessert


----------



## v2007

Brekkie. Porridge and a pear.

Lunch. Fajitas and roasted vegetables and Apple Crumble and custard

Tea. Crumpets and tea.

Snacks. banana, packet of buttons and some mud from the back garden :rofl:

V xxx


----------



## embojet

Cheerios
A banana
yoghurt covered raisins (she's seriously addicted to these!)
a packet of fridge raider chicken bite thingys
spagetti hoops and toast
a small apple
2 sausages, mash, peas, carrots
2 fromage frais
more yoghurt covered raisins
some cheese
milk before bed

I think she's making up for not eating very much over the last week or so as her back teeth have been bothering her a lot!


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Yday Kai had:

B - Weetabix with Fresh strawberries and a cup of milk

L - Boiled egg with cheese and tomato, fresh Raspberries

S - Plum Orange and Ginger oaty rounds

D - Homemade shepherds pie with sweetcorn and peas, homemade carrot cake

Today he had:

B - Porridge with fresh strawberries

L - Cheese sandwich and fresh raspberries

S - Orange and Cranberry muffin

D - Steamed chicken breast with cous cous, brocolli, sweetcorn & peas, fromage frais


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Amelia had - 

Breakfast

Yoghurt with blueberries & a banana

Snack

Grapes

Lunch

Spanish rice 

Snack

Banana

Tea 

Roast chicken
mash potato
Stuffing
Carrots + peas 

200mls milk 

A good day with food for once!

xXx


----------



## OmarsMum

Breakfast: fruit pot + 1 cheese
Lunch: Spinach + lamb roast + yoghurt
Dinner: mixed grains cereals + 1 cheese


----------



## Mynx

Yesterday Evie had .. .

8oz milk 

Breakfast - Porridge followed by toast
Lunch - Banana sandwich followed by a handful of blueberries
Dinner - Homemade shepherd's pie followed by a fromage frais

Snacks were half a banana, a couple of biccies and some Quavers. 

8oz milk before bed


----------



## twinklestar

Yesterday he had

weetabix and some toast

shepards pie and yoghurt

noodles with chicken and mushroom
banana

2 9oz bottles ( morning and night)

plus a few crisps and an extra 5oz milk mid afternoon which he doesn't normally have


----------



## bluehorse

Today Grace had:

Breakfast: Weetabix with milk
Snack: grapes
Lunch: Ratatouie with gnochi, 2 little fromage frais
Snack: Organix gingerbread man
Dinner: Fried egg, baked beans, toast triangle, grapes and raspberries

Plus 2 6oz bottles.


----------



## embojet

1 Weetabix
grapes
scrambled egg and toast
2 small fromage frais
sausage casserole and mash, peas, green beans
about 5 dolly mixture sweets
milk before bed


----------



## sleeping bubs

today
Breakfast- Banana flavoured porridge
Snack- 1/2 bottle of munch bunch yogert
Lunch - Cheese omlette, bun, some yogert fruit flakes and tomato
Snack- 6oz formula milk
Tea- Peanut butter sandwich, cucumber, cheese traingle, some skips, yogert fruit flakes, 1/2 banana lolly made with formula milk
6oz milk before bed


----------



## OmiOmen

Breakfast: Organix oat bar, some raisins and some slightly watered down smoothie.
Lunch: Salad cubes of onion, pepper, radish, beetroot, tomato and a bit of plain pasta and a few cubes of cheese.
Dinner: A small hummus sandwich (he was getting tiered so I knew he would not manage much).


----------



## TennisGal

Lizzie is just off lunch at the moment, she wants to graze between brekkie and dinner! Is this normal?

Brek: adult sized bowl of porridge with berries

Snack 1: two organic biscotti and milk

Snack 2: bag of organix carrot puffs

Snack 3: fruit chunks with Greek yoghurt

Snack 4: pumpkin rice cakes

Dinner: haddock fish cakes with spinach gratin, broccoli and sweet potato mash, fruit and yoghurt, small homemade piece of cake

Supper: found another biscotti!!! Milk


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

TG - Ruby went off lunch for ages. Months, or maybe even a year! She'd eat it at the childminders house but not at home. I did 2 snacks for a while but I must say what has been working best is to avoid the table, just sit on the floor or sofa with a shared plate of something, that has been great and not as messy as you'd think.


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

Ruby had:

B - Crispy bran cereal
Lunch - small amount of Grandma's h/m carrot soup, large slice bread and butter, cheese chunks, yoghurt, h/m oat biscuit 
Snack - smoothie
Dinner - wasn't hungry, just had a yoghurt


----------



## OmiOmen

TennisGal said:


> Lizzie is just off lunch at the moment, she wants to graze between brekkie and dinner! Is this normal?

I have no idea if it is 'normal' but my son is a bit of a grazer. I have found that a light breakfast followed by snaking on raisins for an hour or two after it works and then for lunch something that will last an hour or so to feed him in bits (like salad and cheese cubes with pasta today) and then attempt a more meal type dinner. But I think in his case it is because he will not sit still for a meal. :shrug:


----------



## rosie272

Think Charlie's about to teeth again! :wacko: not like him to be off his food- 

B- Blueberries (refused cereal and toast)
S- Fruit salad
L- Veg soup (refused bread & yogurt) more blueberries
S- Organix crisps 
D- A tiny bit of a sausage casserole - ate 1/2 sausage, few carrots and 1 baby potato, refused fromage frais!! Even more blueberries!!
Milk and multivitamin at bedtime


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Today Amelia had.. 

Breakfast- yoghurt, grapes 1/2 large banana
Lunch - Grapes, cheese, yoghurt & a bag of chocolate stars
Snack - 1/2 banana
Tea - Pasta in tomato sauce, with cheese on top & lots of carrots

Then 250ml milk before bed

xXx


----------



## OmarsMum

B- fruit pot + 1 cheese stick
L: Cheese Omlette +tomato
D: fruit pot mixed with cereals + 2 cheese sticks


----------



## Blah11

Amelie is teething too hence why shes refusing everything cept cakes and sweets :dohh: She has her canines and 2 year old molars coming through :( poor thing.


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

Blah11 said:


> Amelie is teething too hence why shes refusing everything cept cakes and sweets :dohh: She has her canines and 2 year old molars coming through :( poor thing.

I think we've got the 2 year molars coming too. Ruby was sooo miserable as soon as the nurofen I gave her wore off. 

Ruby ate her cereal, 2 smoothie pouches and 2 fish fingers. She wasn't even that interested in her yoghurt, preferring to paint the table with it :dohh:


----------



## Feltzy

Alfie had:

Breakfast: Half a toasted teacake with butter and shreddies with milk.
Lunch: ham sandwich, grapes and a couple of snack a jacks.
Snack: Jaffa cake
Dinner: Pasta in tomato based sauce with sprinkled cheese and a slice of pizza.


----------



## rosie272

Definitely teething :( 

B- 1/2 weetabix
S- Milk and blueberries
L- Tomato soup (no bread) 
S- 2 malted milk biscuits and grapes
D- Tinned baby carrots and petit pois, few bits of chicken breast
Milk and a biccy at bedtime


----------



## Louise23

Rhiann was two in April. Today she ate. 


Breakfast. Small handful of cherios with soya milk. 
Snack. Offered banana but she wouldnt eat it.
Dinner. 2 hotdogs and one spoon spagetti at my sisters. 
Snack. Half a soya yogurt. 
Tea. 1 wrap bread. 1 bite chicken. Few baked beans. 

That's it today. She has had plenty of water and juice. 
She should be in bed as she only slept 11-6 last night but she's wide awake.


----------



## Mary Jo

Adam has had...

breakfast - cornflakes & milk, few bites of apple, refused banana
snack - chunk of cucumber, blueberries (both of which he stole from the fridge)
lunch - slice of buttered wholemeal bread, big chunk of cheese (he seems to prefer this to cheese in a sandwich), another bite of apple, slice of buttered malt loaf
dinner - 2 chipolata sausages, boiled basmati rice, green beans, carrot, broccoli, strawberries, ice cream


----------



## Poppy7

Mum2b_Claire said:


> Blah11 said:
> 
> 
> Amelie is teething too hence why shes refusing everything cept cakes and sweets :dohh: She has her canines and 2 year old molars coming through :( poor thing.
> 
> I think we've got the 2 year molars coming too. Ruby was sooo miserable as soon as the nurofen I gave her wore off.
> 
> Ruby ate her cereal, 2 smoothie pouches and 2 fish fingers. She wasn't even that interested in her yoghurt, preferring to paint the table with it :dohh:Click to expand...

Poor little ladies. Those canines really hurt. I swear Els had more trouble with those than his first molars.

Elliott has been unwell the past few days but today he started having more of an apetite again - 

Breakfast - Shreddies and Cheerios
Snack - Plum Multigrain crisps, cheese melts, humzinger
Lunch - Spaghetti hoops on toast with cheese (pretty much refused most of this and took any hoops out of his mouth)
Snack - Banana (smeared in to carpet :dohh:), grapes and pear slices
Dinner - Spaghetti Bolognese which he ate quite a lot of....minus the mushrooms! These got taken out of his dish and out on to the table! Dessert was two Plum fromage frais and the other ear off his Easter bunny!

We have now stopped using the high chair and he sits up to the table in his booster seat. It's great fun though I sit nearest to him so he usually tries to steal from my plate :haha: or smear me in food :haha:


----------



## rosie272

Mum2b_Claire said:


> Blah11 said:
> 
> 
> Amelie is teething too hence why shes refusing everything cept cakes and sweets :dohh: She has her canines and 2 year old molars coming through :( poor thing.
> 
> I think we've got the 2 year molars coming too. Ruby was sooo miserable as soon as the nurofen I gave her wore off.
> 
> Ruby ate her cereal, 2 smoothie pouches and 2 fish fingers. She wasn't even that interested in her yoghurt, preferring to paint the table with it :dohh:Click to expand...





I'm thinking Charlie is getting his 2 year molars at 21 months :wacko: there's no way he'd be off his food otherwise!! 

Congratulations Claire btw!!! Just noticed your ticker :happydance:


----------



## Poppy7

rosie272 said:


> Congratulations Claire btw!!! Just noticed your ticker :happydance:

Ooohhhh well spotted!! Congrats Claire :happydance::happydance:


----------



## ellie27

Anna is 16 months....

today she had....

shreddies and cheerios for breakfast
macaroni cheese with tuna for lunch and a yoghurt
tangerine and grapes snack during day
dairylea toastie and fishfingers for dinner

Congrats Mum2b_Claire!! :flower:


----------



## TennisGal

Big Congrats, Claire!!

Well, Lizzie is now doing well with 'lunch sharing'

Yesterday...

Brek: American pancakes with fruit compote and Greek yoghurt
Snack: glass of milk, slice berry cake
Lunch: shared large portion of tortilla, had seconds!! Yoggie and fruit
Snack: organix carrot puffs (solely responsible for extra 10000 clothes washes) and smoothie tube
Dinner: pea and chicken risotto, crumble and custard

Today:
Brek: porridge with banana
Snack: milk and fruit chunks
Lunch: shared big portion of scrambled eggs on toast, asparagus spears, yoghurt and fruit
Snack: berry cake and organix puffs
Dinner: will be chicken pie with veggies, smoothie tube, few milky bar buttons and from frais if wanted!


----------



## OmarsMum

Congrats Mum2b_Claire :happydance:


----------



## OmarsMum

Yesterday Omar had:

B: fruit pot with cereals + 1 cheese stick
L: nothing wasnt interested in his stew & rice :(
D: 1/2 cheese pastry + baked fish


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

yay thanks everyone!

I am at work today but i doubt Ruby has eaten much today.
She had 2 cups of milk (and was asking for a 3rd) and a yoghurt for breakfast.


----------



## Mary Jo

congratulations, Claire. :D

today Adam had:

breakfast: honey loops & milk, strawberries
snack: 10-15 prunes (he stole the bag out of the cupboard and finished it, you wouldn't believe the nappy I had to contend with later, don't think it'll ever be the same again :shock: )
lunch: slice of buttered wholemeal bread, big chunk of cheese, half an apple, chunk of cucumber
dinner: slice of cheese & onion quiche, cucumber, cherry tomatoes, broccoli, apple, strawberries, ice cream


----------



## rosie272

:rofl: at the prunes!!! Least they're healthy..

Today Charlie had:

B- 1/2 slice toast with fruit spread, grapes 
S- Banana, milk
L- Open sandwich with chicken, lettuce, tomato, cucumber (not really that keen) fruit salad
S- Blueberries
D- Carrot & orange soup (quite nice!) more blueberries
Milk at bedtime


----------



## Blah11

Mum2b_Claire said:


> yay thanks everyone!
> 
> I am at work today but i doubt Ruby has eaten much today.
> She had 2 cups of milk (and was asking for a 3rd) and a yoghurt for breakfast.

Lovely news :D congrats X


----------



## Blah11

Um amelie was at grandmas today >.> nothing too bad though :)!

lots of strawberries (like half a punnet) and a half a slice of buttered toast
some macaroni cheese and a few chips in sainsburys cafe
a lunch bag thing in m&s cafe that had apple juice, raisins, cheese triange biscuit things and a chocolate lollypop
wasnt hungry for dinner so just had a babybell and a pot of preprepared fruit


----------



## Poppy7

Breakfast - Porridge and blueberries
Snack - Innocent fruit squeezy, grapes and Plum crisps
Lunch - Peanut butter sandwich, rice cakes and Philadelphia, fromage frais
Dinner - Beef stew (we had Nana and Granddad over for dinner and quite a bit got thrown at Granddad :blush: ) with strawberries and cream ice-cream and fromage frais

He's been a bit of a monkey at Dinner time lately but even worse tonight as he had an audience :dohh: anyone else found this when they moved LO from highchair to booster seat? Have I done it too soon? :flower: He seems to throw/play with food more.


----------



## Sharpy

I wish my wee girl would eat!!!


----------



## OmarsMum

Omar had 3 milk feeds today & asked for a 4th one after his bath before he went to bed. I tricked him with a piece of cheese & made him eat his cereals & fruit pot in the morning. He refused to eat his omlette at lunch so I offered him some chicken bites after one hour but he only ate 3 pieces so I had to give him some plain yoghurt. For dinner he refused to eat, so again I had to trick him to eat some cereals mixed with a fruit pot :(

He's not feeling well & he's coughing because of teething. 

At least he's eating his cereals & drinking milk. I started today to offer him his multi vit again xx


----------



## future_numan

I am lucky to get Emily to eat..
B - a scambled egg
S - a small peice of cheese
L - some pasta with butter
S - 2 crackers
D - cereal with apple sauce
5 0z of juice - all day
14 oz of milk all day

She refuses to eat any meat or vegtable !!


----------



## mom and ttc

Since it is only 8 am here ... 
breakfast: Kashi blueberry waffle, honey melon and pine apple


----------



## mom and ttc

future_numan said:


> I am lucky to get Emily to eat..
> B - a scambled egg
> S - a small peice of cheese
> L - some pasta with butter
> S - 2 crackers
> D - cereal with apple sauce
> 5 0z of juice - all day
> 14 oz of milk all day
> 
> She refuses to eat any meat or vegtable !!

wow! how old is your little girl? There are awesome toddler cook book out there, maybe make it look more attractive, like create a fish out of food or so?


----------



## littleone2010

breakfast- shreddies with mashed banana and strawberries 8oz milk

Lunch- Tomato cous cous with chunks of roast chicken and greek yoghurt, Biscuit for dessert

Snack- Banana

Dinner- Mash with cheese, gammon and peas, custard for dessert

8oz milk before bed 
Ilara doesnt like eating meat too much, but is getting better at eating most of it now.


----------



## OmarsMum

Yesterday:

B- cereals mixed with fruit pot + 1 cheese stick (for distraction)
L- Plain yoghurt only - refused to touch any other food
D: Cereals again mixed with fresh mandarin juice

I hate teething!!

Today I didnt offer him any breakfast as he woke up early for bottle feed, then he went back to sleep & woke up very late. He ate his lamb & veggies stew + rice with no problems.


----------



## fluffpuffin

so far Isla had today:
breakfast: 1 slice of bread with philadelphia cream cheese
lunch: buttery mashed potato with sweetcorn and roast chicken + dessert: homemade rice pudding with apple & cinnamon


----------



## ellie27

Anna has had.....

shreddies and cheerios for breakfast
baked potato with tuna mayo and sweetcorn for lunch
snack - slice toast with dairylea and a tangerine
minced beef with rice for dinner
:flower:


----------



## TennisGal

Lizzie has eaten well today-a combination of booster and her wanting to use her spoon and fork seems to be helping with food throwing, too. None thrown today!! Hoping her teething flare stops for a good few days!!

Br: porridge with mixed berries
Sn: organix carrot puffs and pear slices
Lu: scrambled eggs, fromage frais and fruit chunks
Sn: frothed milk and piece of blueberry cake (in tea room-she was delighted with the milk in little china cup!! I had to keep my eyes and arms alert!)
Din: Gnocchi in roasted veg and cheese sauce, fruit salad and Greek yog, couple of milkybar buttons


----------



## LankyDoodle

Isabella has had:

Breakfast - (wake-up breastfeed); rice crispies with whole milk; banana.
Lunch - Bread with philadelphia spread; cheese; a few carrot puffs; a clementine.
Snack - Organix blueberry oat bar; full cup of whole milk.
Supper - Cauliflower/Broccoli/Carrot/leek cheesy bake; half a large farm sausage; yoghurt; (bedtime breastfeed).


----------



## rosie272

Charlie had:
B- Banana & blueberries
S- Fruit salad and a pancake
L- Scrambled egg on granary toast, I/2 mini roll
No snack
D- Boiled rice, chicken satay skewer, spare rib and grapes 
Milk at bedtime


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Today Kai had:

B - Shreddies and a cup of milk

S - 2 Organix carrot and tomato rice cakes

L - Egg Mayo sandwich and some raisins

D - Fish fingers with sweetcorn, peas, carrots and brocolli, a fromage frais and some fresh raspberries


----------



## sleeping bubs

Mckenzie had yesterday

Breakfast- 1/2 cheese toastie, rice crispies with cows milk
Snack- finger of toast, 3 blueberries, 4 strawberries, dry cheerios slice of banana
Fruit pouch (were at a toddler group- breakfast bar)
Lunch- Cheese triangle sandwich (1 slice) 1/2 biscuotti biscuit and yogurt drink
Snack- 1/2 bag white chocolate buttons and 5oz formula milk
Tea- Spag boul (quarn mince) ate pasta and 1 spoon mince and 1 hm bun

5oz formula before bed


----------



## pinklightbulb

Wow my LO doesn't eat much compared to others his age :( All he's had today is 1.5 weetabix, some vegemite scroll, some custard and 3 bottles of formula (he's been advised to stay on this as he's still so far behind in percentile and the calories are important for him.) Some days I can get way more food into him than others, it doesn't help that he teethes so badly!


----------



## sleeping bubs

pinklightbulb don't worry Mckenzie was having a hungry day yesterday usually doesn't eat much but now he loves munch bunch yogurt drinks which has the same amount of calcium as a glass of milk I am able to remove one of his bottles, he is on high calorie formula (his dietitian prob won't be happy but I am still waiting for a phone call which I asked for a month ago) How much does your little one weigh? Mckenzie weighs 17lb 3oz at 20months so touch and go how much he will eat he eats little and often cos only has a small tummy


----------



## chubbin

Pink Lightbulb - my LO is exactly the same: there are some amazing days, some average days, and some days when most of it ends up in his bib/on the floor! My LO struggles to stay on the 9th percentile, which isnt helped by the fact that he runs around all day like a crazy thing! xx


----------



## sleeping bubs

I have found if Mckenzie doesn't want to eat his lunch I put the plate on the side in the living room and he keeps going up to the plate and eat on the go which he is doing at the moment got his sandwiches and raisins next to him on his little chair lol as at the table all he ate was the rest of the cheese triangle, yogurt pouch and the top of a bun lol


----------



## pinklightbulb

Hi girls :) sleeping bubs my LO is 8.1 kg or roughly 17lb at 15 months. He isn't even on the percentile charts :( That's why they keep telling me not to switch to cow's milk as it hasn't got nearly enough stuff in it that's important for weight gain, health benefits etc that toddler formula does. I am always harrassed about his low weight but nobody ever has any real solutions except not to take him off formula yet, so I haven't. Sigh. It's expensive but if it helps, I'll buy it till he's in school lol.
chubbin: I feel everything you're saying, Eamon hardly eats when he does decide he wants food, most of it ends up everywhere but in his mouth. I get so upset cause he's so small and don't want him to starve, but I know he won't. It's still upsetting to think he isn't getting enough food though :(


----------



## sleeping bubs

oh bless ya yer we in same boat no where near a centile line lol never has been Mckenzie now 7.84kg taking so long to put weight on lol We haven't switched to cows milk cos he is on prescription high calorie milk we have made lollies with his milk too. Was Eamon small at birth? Mckenzie was 4lb 7oz so doctor referred us to hospital twice and each time he has been discharged the third time we asked for him to be referred to dietitian instead so they r keeping an eye on his weight gain but they want to change his milk but they can't till he weighs 8kg lol which will prob be a month or so until he gets there. Have they referred Eamon to dietitian cos they may be able to help with high calorie food ideas?? A favorite for us is Avocado!! Hope this helps


----------



## ellismum

Not been on this threat for a while!

Today my human dustbin ate:
B: Rice Crispies with Whole Milk and some of daddies Sugar Puffs. Slice of toast with Marmite.
No snack as he did not have Breakfast till 10am as he woke at 9.30!!
L: Ham & Cheese Sandwich with 2 slices of 50/50 bread and a handfull of grapes.
S: Bag of mini Cheddars And a tangerine.
T: Homemade sweetand sour Chicken with homemade Egg Fried Rice packed with lots of veg and he devoured it! He also had a handful of prawn crackers which he loved dipping in sweet chilli sauce! Fromaige Frais for dessert.


----------



## fairy1984

milk : a few oz

breakfast: 1 weetabix of her own and some of her dads

lunch: 1/2 english muffin with cheesey beans, dairylea cheese, and ALOT of blueberries

snack: 1/2 small homemade cupcake, breadstick, dried fruit

Dinner: lamb lasagne, peas, strawberries, large petit filou

water throughout the day

few oz milk this evening


----------



## indy and lara

Stressful eating week. Emma had croup earlier in the week and has just got no appetite. She is hardly even picking but is waking at 2am starving and crying. 2 very stressed parents in this house...running out of ideas!


----------



## Poppy7

Breakfast - Apple and Blueberry Porridge. Small bowl of Cheerios
Snack - Cheesy bread bites, fruit squeezy, cherry infused raisins
Lunch - Cocktail steak pasty and shared some of Mummy's chocolate muffin. Naughty lunch I know :blush:
Snack - Hunzinger, half a banana
Dinner - Breaded cod, boiled potatoes, carrots and sweetcorn. Fromage Frais for dessert

Since my post the other day he's eating SO much better at the table now :happydance: He loves his booster seat and has been behaving beautifully. Some days he doesn't want to get down from the table as he loves it so much :haha:


----------



## LankyDoodle

Breastfeed
B - Readibrek with raisins and whole milk; banana.
L - Slice toast with butter and jam; carrot puffs; yoghurt.
S - Oat bar; full cup cow's milk.
D - Beef casserole with asparagus and peas; grapes; more yogurt.
Breastfeed.

Rubbish day in terms of variety but it's been a very busy day with swimming lessons etc.


----------



## Dizzy321

rice crispies milk
fromage frais
sausage roll from greggs :blush:
strawberrys & melon cunks
pasta, tuna, sweetcorn 
9oz milk

not very good varity but were out & about playing all day :)


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

Ruby had:

Breakfast no1: one weetabix and some oat crisp
Breakfast no2: Several mini h/m scotch pancakes with blueberry spread
Lunch - picked the cheese out of a cheese sandwich, a mini doughnut (naughty daddy bought these)
Snack - tropical fruit smoothie pouch, milk
Dinner - H/m pizza with veg sauce, bacon and mushrooms, 2 h/m mini blueberry muffins, yogurt

Oh dear a lot of sweet stuff today!


----------



## indy and lara

Mum2b_Claire said:


> Ruby had:
> 
> Breakfast no1: one weetabix and some oat crisp
> Breakfast no2: Several mini h/m scotch pancakes with blueberry spread
> Lunch - picked the cheese out of a cheese sandwich, a mini doughnut (naughty daddy bought these)
> Snack - tropical fruit smoothie pouch, milk
> Dinner - H/m pizza with veg sauce, bacon and mushrooms, 2 h/m mini blueberry muffins, yogurt
> 
> Oh dear a lot of sweet stuff today!

I know we are having a bad spell as Little Miss Sweet Tooth doesn't even want cake!!!


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

we've just had a bad spell also. Tonight's dinner is the first she's eaten properly in about a week.

But yeah, we know Ruby isn't feeling good when she refuses cake or biscuits!


----------



## indy and lara

It is brutal here just now Claire. The croup really seems to have knocked her appetite. I know she would eat if hungry but I find it hard to remind myself that when she takes 1 bite, tidies her plate away and says, 'ta, all done'!


----------



## fairy1984

indy and lara said:


> It is brutal here just now Claire. The croup really seems to have knocked her appetite. I know she would eat if hungry but I find it hard to remind myself that when she takes 1 bite, tidies her plate away and says, 'ta, all done'!


ahhh it is hard when they're like that but as I know you already know, as long as she's getting fluids then thats the main thing and her appetite will return.

probably with a vengence and you'll not be able to stop her eating.

always hard to keep it in perspective when its happening to our own LO's though isnt it.I sit worrying SO much when my LO is ill and off food :dohh:


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

indy and lara said:


> It is brutal here just now Claire. The croup really seems to have knocked her appetite. I know she would eat if hungry but I find it hard to remind myself that when she takes 1 bite, tidies her plate away and says, 'ta, all done'!

Oh totally, no matter what you know in theory about 'they'll eat when they're hungry', it's so hard when they don't. On those days I am grateful for yoghurts and milk because then at least I know she's not got an empty tummy (which doesn't make anyone feel great.)

Emma has much nicer manners than Ruby! She's more likely to say 'don't like it, don't want it, mummy eat it' if she is a bit 'off'!


----------



## rosie272

We were at a 3 year olds birthday party today so not the healthiest of days :/

B- Scrambled egg & toast, blueberries 
L- Soup, fruit salad (trying to squeeze in healthy stuff before the party!)
Party- Mini pizza, mini sausage roll, crisps, sandwiches, chicken drumstick, breadsticks, birthday cake (he never showed much interest in the sweets, just the savouries) 
Milk & toast at bedtime


----------



## ellie27

Today Anna has had....

porridge and half of a banana for breakfast
dairylea toastie, the other half of the banana and about 12 grapes for lunch
dinner - whatever her nana & papa fed her - meat& plenty of veg and trifle no doubt!
:flower:


----------



## pinklightbulb

sleeping bubs said:


> oh bless ya yer we in same boat no where near a centile line lol never has been Mckenzie now 7.84kg taking so long to put weight on lol We haven't switched to cows milk cos he is on prescription high calorie milk we have made lollies with his milk too. Was Eamon small at birth? Mckenzie was 4lb 7oz so doctor referred us to hospital twice and each time he has been discharged the third time we asked for him to be referred to dietitian instead so they r keeping an eye on his weight gain but they want to change his milk but they can't till he weighs 8kg lol which will prob be a month or so until he gets there. Have they referred Eamon to dietitian cos they may be able to help with high calorie food ideas?? A favorite for us is Avocado!! Hope this helps

Yes Eamon was 5lb 3oz born at 39 weeks, so small :) We are thinking of going to higher calorie milk too, we have a specialist's appt. in a month's time and will bring it up then. He only has two teeth at 15 months so it makes eating hard work for him as it is. It's hard when CHNs and dr's think you must be starving the kid, and other people comment on how he's still on formula at 15 months, blah blah blah. If I had a choice he would be on cow's milk and weigh more than 17lb ffs do these people think I do these things on purpose without medical advice :dohh:


----------



## sleeping bubs

Mckenzie was born at 39wks too did they know Eamon was going to be small?? They found out Mckenzie was at 36wks

I am really lucky that I go c lovely hv (never meet mine lol different area) who know Mckenzie knows what he eats and how active he is sometimes they are amazed that he has put any weight on cos he is constantly on the go lol. 

Any comments made about Mckenzie's milk I reply well he is on prescription high calorie milk so he needs to have 2 or more bottles a day to help him put weight on.... They do shut up lol


Hope the appointment goes well I don't know what high calorie milk they have where you are but in UK there is two types for Mckenzie size SMA high energy and Intrinal (spelling lol)


----------



## bluehorse

Grace had

Breakfast: 2 dried prunes, Weetabix and milk
Snack: Half a mini chocolate rabbit
Lunch: Baked beans, cheese and wholemeal toast, Organix fruit pot
Snack: Organix animal biscuit
Dinner: Coley fillet, sweet potato mash, broccoli and tinned tomatoes, half a pancake with syrup

Plus 2 x 6oz formula milk


----------



## LankyDoodle

She had a bad day for food today (not that she wouldn't eat, but we went out to a zoo park and were out most of the day, which we hadn't expected, so had to get her something there). I am not happy with her food today, not at all!

Breastfeed.
B - Rice crispies and whole milk; banana.
Snack - Oat bar; milk.
L - A few breaded chicken nuggets and a couple of fat chips; apple juice (this is the meal I am not happy with really).
Snack - Lick or 10 of daddy's yummy fudge icecream, plus the bottom or the cone, plus a few licks of my calipo; biscuit.
D - Left over beef casserole and asparagus from night before; 2 yoghurts.
Breastfeed.

Overall her food today lacked variety, but was also quite similar to what she had yesterday which I am not keen on. I am also not that happy with what she had for lunch. But tomorrow is another day to make up for it!


----------



## ellismum

Today Ellis has consumed:

B: Rice Crispies with sliced banana, ate some and drank the milk out!
S: Tangerine
L: Fish Finger Happy Meal - Bad mummy moment but managed to get the chips without salt and he had a bottle of water! We were out longer than expected so had nothing on me!
S: HM pure OJ lolly
D: 2 Sausages, Yorkshire Pudding, Roast Pots and veg with a thin gravy over it.

He had milk and water during the day and gone to bed with about 5oz blue cap.


----------



## embojet

Few dry cheerios, a banana (wasn't really in to breakfast)
Grapes (a mountain of them!)
Tuna and sweetcorn pasta
Lasagne, garlic bread, fromage frais
Milk before bed


----------



## Blah11

amelie didnt eat much at all today :(

cornflakes
a fresh fruit jelly
a babybell cheese
half a mini baguette
a few marshmallows


thats it :shrug:


----------



## indy and lara

Finally a bit of a better day. As you say, you know it is okay really when they are refusing but it does really stress me out. 

Emma does seem to think that if she is 'polite' she can do anything she fancies!!!


----------



## _Vicky_

today the boys had

breakfast - toast and wheatabix
lunch - beans on toast with cheese, a pear and banana (each) 2 petit filous desserts (each), water
dinner - pork and apple casserole, 1 potato cake (each), rice pudding, raisins, fruit pot, water

7oz milk first and last thing x


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

Ruby had:

Breakfast - h/m blueberry muffin, 1 weetabix
Snack - smoothie pouch
Lunch - h/m houmous with melba toast (cut the crusts off bread, roll out thin with rolling pin and toast it), lots of papaya
Dinner - Chicken korma, rice, naan, yoghurt and raisins


----------



## joeyjo

G had
B - shreddies
S - half a croissant and too much of my stick of liquorice! 
L - egg Mayo sandwich (except I used Philadelphia coz I'd run out of Mayo, worked well), strawberry yoghurt
D - chicken & mushroom risotto, half a pita bread, blueberries


----------



## OmarsMum

Omar didnt eat much :(

B- 1 mandarin juice mixed with 4 tbsp of 7 grain cereals 
L- Nothing
D- Cheese sandwich


----------



## rosie272

Today Charlie had:
B- Croissant & fruit spread, blueberries
S- Fruit salad
L- Chicken breast, tomato, cucumber, 2 oatcakes
S- Raspberries, mango
D- Squash soup, roll & ice cream 
Milk at bedtime


----------



## Rachel S

Breakfast - baby cereal
Mid morning - milk and a biscuit
Lunch - Veg puree and fruit
Dinner - Mashed potatoe, chick pea and tomatoe mash
Snack - banana and avocado pieces
Milk before bed


----------



## TennisGal

Yesterday...wheels came off a bit with healthy foods at times!! Out and about for BH weekend!

Br: big bowl of porridge with banana and pear
Sn: piece of pear, quarter croissant 
Lunch: small piece quiche, asparagus, organix carrot puffs, fromage frais
Sn: piece of victoria sponge, milk
Din: gnocchi with roasted veggies and tomato sauce, cheese, small ice cream cornet, fruit chunks, few buttons
Sn: broke into bag of home made cookies we bought and came in proudly scoffing!!

Too much sweet stuff, but a special day...!


----------



## LankyDoodle

Today, Isabella has eaten:

Breastfeed.
B - 1 banana; 1 slice wholemeal toast spread with crunchy peanut butter and naturally sweetened raspberry jam.
L - Basmati rice, mackerel in tomato sauce, asparagus (all mixed together).
Snack - Clementine; a couple of chunks of apple; cup of whole milk.
D - Pasta, Quorn chicken-style pieces, mushrooms and carrots with a vegetable, tomato and phili cheese sauce, sprinkled with cheddar; a couple of handfuls of red grapes; 2 small yoghurts.
Breastfeed.


----------



## ellismum

Today Ellis has eaten:

B: Fruit and fibre with whole milk - picked the fruit and nuts out and drank the milk, left the fibre!! Slice of 50/50 with Jam.
S: None as had another late wake!
L: Cheese omlette with chopped Tom and orange pepper, slice of toast and grapes. Only ate the grapes and picked at the omelette.
S: Slice of apple cake
D: Fishcake and mash with hidden veg which all was eaten.

Plenty of water and milk during the day.


----------



## Poppy7

TennisGal said:


> Too much sweet stuff, but a special day...!

We all have days where we slip a little bit :winkwink: Moderation is the key!

Today Els has had-

Breakfast - 1/2 cinnamon and raisin bagel, bowl of fruit
Snack - Plum multigrain crisps, oat bar
Lunch - H/M vegetable soup, bowl of fruit
Snack - More crisps, cherry infused raisins
Dinner - Jacket potato with chopped tomatoes, ham and cheese and a side helping of chicken and bacon in Mayo. Dessert was a Yeo Valley yoghurt and a fruit squeezy


----------



## TennisGal

^^ v true! :D

Br: scrambled eggs on toasted muffin, some raspberries
Sn: small piece cake, glass of milk
Lu: roast chicken, jersey royals, asparagus, roasted veggies, summer pudding and cream
Sn: organic carrot puffs
Din: Pasta salad with various veggies and chicken, yoghurt and fruit smoothie

Theft: my sisters half cookie
Non eating theft: MILs Camembert, which Lizzie thought was more fun to use as hair treatment
Attempted theft: cats pouch. Just why, Elizabeth?!? :rofl:


----------



## Poppy7

TennisGal said:


> Theft: my sisters half cookie
> Non eating theft: MILs Camembert, which Lizzie thought was more fun to use as hair treatment
> Attempted theft: cats pouch. Just why, Elizabeth?!? :rofl:

:rofl: Your little Liz is ssooo funny!


----------



## TennisGal

:rofl: her hair smelled absolutely delightful!!


----------



## ellie27

Today Anna had....

porridge with half of a banana for breakfast

dairylea toastie and the other half of banana for lunch

yoghurt and a satsuma for snacks

minced beef, rice and carrots for dinner

And a 6oz milk drink before bed:flower:


----------



## bluehorse

Yesterday Grace had:

Breakfast: Weetabix and a couple of dried prunes
Lunch: A brown bread roll and butter, tiny bit of salmon, couple of spoons of potato, beetroot, pineapple and raisins. Fromage Frais(We went out for lunch and she picked at bits of ours!)
Snack: Organix animal biscuit
Dinner: Chopped fried egg, tinned tomatoes and baked beans, one dried prune

Plus 2 x 6oz of milk


----------



## LankyDoodle

Breastfeed
B - 1 weetabix made with whole milk, raisins and pot of strawberry yoghurt; banana; diluted pure fruit juice
L - Wholemeal phili sandwich (1 slice), 4 cherry tomatoes, piece of cheddar
S - Clementine; oat bar; cup of milk
D - Chicken and vegetable crumble; yoghurt
S - Biscuit
Breastfeed


----------



## embojet

Peanut butter on toast (only ate half a slice)
grapes
a few yoghurt covered raisins
spaghetti and sausages with bread and butter
a HUGE banana
a small chicken breast, 3 roast potatoes, brocolli, carrots, green beans, parsnips and peas
milk before bed


----------



## TennisGal

Br: porridge with berries
Sn: organix carrot puffs, glass of milk
Lunch: tortilla made with usual pots and onion, and also peppers, asparagus and some cheese. Yoghurt with fruit chunks.
Sn: slice of blueberry cake (she was literally skipping with impatience for it to cool!) and handful pear slices
Dins: lamb patty, tomato rice, baba ganoush....hot banana with creme fraiche. Slightly modified our dinner for L, and she wolfed it!

Only one episode of stealing today-most of mummy's cereal!


----------



## hattiehippo

Today Tom had,

B - cheerios, shreddies, sultanas, refused toast
L - refused to touch bolognaise pasta, cheese on toast, bit of yoghurt
D - fish finger, smiley face potato things, peas, fromage frais

snacks - oat biscuit, dried apricots
bottle of milk at bedtime


----------



## ellie27

Today Anna has had....

shreddies and cheerios for breakfast
a tangerine
minced beef with rice and vegs for lunch and a yoghurt
tuna sandwiches for dinner

And 10oz milk to drink:flower:


----------



## Poppy7

Breakfast - Boiled eggs and soldiers, shared a bagel with peanut butter and jam with Mama
Snack - Banana, cheesy bread bites, humzinger and about 3/4's of an apple. He ate the apple all on his own on the way home from the Aquarium and kept passing Dada bits of chewed up apple skin :haha: So pleased with how he managed to eat it though
Lunch- Cheese and Pickle sandwich (he never tried pickle before but really enjoyed it!), Yeo Valley yoghurt
Snack - Strawberries, copious amounts of raisins (we were with friends and he kept pilfering them off the table, floor, other people's packets etc :haha: ) and he stole some of my french Fancy!
Dinner - H/M Cottage Pie with baked beans (low sugar and salt of course!). I offered him a nectarine for dessert but he got annoyed with me and was saying "yugrt" (yoghurt). So he had another Yeo Valley yoghurt with chunks of nectarine in it instead. He then shared a satsuma with me.

He's been super, super cute today :cloud9:


----------



## rosie272

Today Charlie had:
B- Banana & grapes
S- Toast and marmite, milk
L- Macaroni at nursery (never ate) Fruit salad 
S- Wheat pancakes, blueberries
D- Plain omlette, brocolli, sweetcorn, peas and 1/2 potato waffle, biscuit
Milk at bedtime


----------



## eddjanuary10

Ihsan is just recovering from gastronteritis so haven't posted in here for a while as he basically never ate anything for days :( trying to fatten him up now but its slow progress. Today he managed to eat;

b- porridge with a little honey
l- 1/2 cucumber sandwich (picked the chicken out) a few organix herb puffs
d- 1/2 banana, a strawberry dairy pot & a pear fruit pot


----------



## salbal

Jacob ate today
B. Coco pops very small bowl with milk, half slice of toast no crust.
S. Haribo sweets 10p packet, 4 mini gingerbread people (at tesco, shopping) 
L. Quarter of a cheese sandwich, raisins, yog and a nibble on a baby bell.
D. Few peas, ate maybe nearly half of a mini pizza.
Milk for bed.

Wow he doesn't really eat a lot, he's so active too busy for food, he's 3.


----------



## StarrySkies

B- Weetabix some strawberries and a banana

Snack- some skips and some fruit flakes.

L- Jam on toast, From Frais and a Babybel

D- Spag bol , another From Frais over some raspberries.

Before bed he had a glass of milk..


----------



## bluehorse

Yesterday Grace had:

Breakfast: Weetabix and dried prunes
Snack: 3 Organix animal biscuits
Lunch: 3 spoonfuls of tuna and tomato pasta sauce (refused the pasta!), little bit of tortilla wrap, 3 dried prunes, 3 raspberries and a banana. 
Snack: Reduced sugar rusk
Dinner: Spinach falalfels with bean and tomato stew, natural fromage frais with raspberries

Plus the usual 2 x 6oz milk


----------



## Embovstar

Isaac had:

1&1/2 weetabix with whole milk
Half a nectarine

4oz Milk

Some chicken breast
Broc and caulif
Jacket pot with a bit of cheese
a couple of pieces of melon and pineapple

Later on, for Tea, he'll have:

2 x crackerbreads with salmon paste
a little natural yog with added honey

5oz Milk

Throughout the day, Isaac will have water. Seems alot when I write it down...

Nicola xx


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

y'day Ruby had

1 weetabix, a yoghurt, some strawberries
Houmous, ham and cheese on bread, a yoghurt
2 mini biscuits when out
Fish fingers and potato smileys for tea (Ignored brocolli.) 2 dried fruit roll thingys


----------



## Tegans Mama

SO far today Tegan has had

2 yogurts and a cup of milk for breakfast

2 dairylea sandwiches on brown bread, strawberries and a yogurt for lunch

Not sure about dinner yet. She's also had a Kinder egg


----------



## TennisGal

Elizabeth La Liz Lizzie bear has had:

Breakfast: Buttermilk pancakes with Philly and strawberry compote
Sn: glass milk, piece of blueberry cake
Lunch: asparagus and ricotta ravioli with grated cheese, pear slices and yoghurt
Sn: organix crisps
Dinner: home made fish fingers, jersey royals, crushed peas with shallot and creme fraiche. Portion of 'toddler' trifle, extra banana, biscotti


----------



## Poppy7

TG...Your food always sounds so scrummy! Can me and Els come and stay for a week :flower: lol!

Breakfast - Cheerios, Shreddies and Mini Weetabix
Snack - Fruit smoothy, half an apple, banana (not very interested in it), handful Organix crisps
Lunch - Cracker with Philly, cheese chunks (didn't want), ham, strawberries and grapes
Dinner - h/m Chicken, garlic and cheddar wrapped in bacon (minus the bacon which I took off for him), h/m potato wedges, carrots, peas and brocolli (I keep offering brocolli and he keeps refusing it :rofl: ). Dessert was a Plum fromage frais and then he asked for more yoghurt so had a Yeo Valley little pot. Then had a few bites of his Easter Bunny (yep, it's still going!!).


----------



## LankyDoodle

Isabella was at nursery today.

She had:

Breastfeed
B - Porridge with whole milk; slice of toast; banana; grapes; water
Sn - Cup of milk; cheese ritz cracker
L - Fish, boiled potatoes and beans; fruit salad; water
Sn - Cup of milk; raisins
Tea time snack - Bread and butter; cracker; cheese; clementine; grapes; plum; water
D - Some of last night's chicken and vegetable crumble; small yoghurt
Breastfeed

Nelly the elephant I think!


----------



## rosie272

Today Charlie has had:
B- Rice Krispie Wholegrain shapes, melon
S- Melba toast and marmite, grapes
L- Veg soup, seeded roll and fruit salad
S- Apple slices with peanut butter
D- Sausage, brocolli, peas, sweetcorn, gravy, raspberries 
Milk at bedtime


----------



## TennisGal

Poppy, anytime!! Would be fab!! On the condition you bring some of your cakes :D I want your dinner, too-so we are coming to you afterwards!! Lizzie is having a similar broccoli reaction at the mo, it's either chucked or worn! And so impressed you haven't helped Els with his bunny, I keep 'helping' La L!


----------



## littleone2010

breakfast- cherrys and strawberries roughly mashed in porridge made with 4oz milk
4oz bottle
lunch- boiled egg,avocado and ham on toast. small yog
snack- 1 Biscuit
Dinner- small home made beef burger made with garlic,onion, ground beef and tom puree and cheesy potato with green beans. Half a pot of fruit compote.
8oz bottle before bed.
Water drank all day from sippy cup.


----------



## eddjanuary10

yesterday Ihsan had;

b- pancake with banana & honey
l- homemade soup (celery,carrot,onion,turnip & chicken) with a small brown roll
d- mashed potato with sweetcorn & peas through it. 

3 bm feeds


----------



## bluehorse

Yesterday Grace had:

Breakfast: Weetabix with raspberries and milk
Snack: Half a reduced sugar rusk
Lunch: Jacket potato with baked beans and cheese (shared with Mummy); 5 or 6 teaspoons of Mummy's blueberry and blackcurrant smoothie, half a rusk
Snack: Organix carrot sticks
Dinner: Peanut butter snadwiches, Organix sweetcorn rings, raspberries

Plus water and 2 x 6oz milk


----------



## kayleigh&bump

B- cheerios and a banana
L- Ham sandwich, lots of grapes, homemade breadstick and yoghurt raisins
D- lasagne, breadstick and salad. Chopped strawberries and yog for afters
Sn- more breadsticks and couple choc buttons


----------



## Jchihuahua

weetabix, half a slice of toast

a ham roll, 3 cherry tomatoes, 3 slices of cucumber, a piece of cheese followed by yoghurt with blueberries stirred in.

fish pie and peas followed by 3 strawberries and a fruit pot

Snacks: a bag of apple crisps, 2 apple rice cakes


----------



## LankyDoodle

Breastfeed
B - Slice wholemeal toast with chunky peanut butter and naturally sweetened jam; banana; diluted pure tropical fruit juice
L - Big chunk of cheddar; offered 2 buttered crackers but only ate half of one; large handful grapes; small strawberry yoghurt
S - Raisins; saltanas; clementine; cup of milk (about 5oz)
D - Pasta and vegetables in tomato sauce with side of peas, asparagus and courgette; more grapes; another small yoghurt (daddy is pants at meals!!)
S - Ginger biscuit
Breastfeed


----------



## Dizzy321

9oz milk
Toast and jam
Fishfingers with peas
Yogurt and blueberries
2 sausages egg pasta with tomato and mascapone sauce and corn on the cob


----------



## eddjanuary10

Today Ihsan had

b- toast and peanut butter
snack- raisins, half a banana, few grapes
l- fish fingers and peas, bit of buttered bread
d- little bit of nan bread, few pieces of chicken. few spoons of triffle


----------



## bluehorse

Yesterday Grace had:

Breakfast: Baby porridge with raspberry fromage frais and fresh raspberries
Snack: 2 Organix animal biscuits
Lunch; Welsh rarebit on a toasted muffin, grapes (didn't eat), 1 dried prune, 1 chopped kiwi
Dinner: Baked bean curry, 1 slice wholemeal bread and butter, fromage frais

Plus diluted apple juice and usual 2 x 6oz milk


----------



## LankyDoodle

Will edit with dinner details later (just got 5 mins now so will do breakfast etc).

Breastfeed
B - Fruit and fibre (not keen on the dried banana) with whole milk; banana (which she gulped down in seconds!!); diluted pure fruit juice
S - Went strawberry picking and stole loads :o
L - Bread roll filled with olive spread, roasted tomato houmous and sliced roast chicken (and gulped the lot down); a couple of cherry tomatoes; half a strawberry (not interested in any more), a raspberry and a handful of blueberries; cup of innocent blueberry, raspberry and boysenberry smoothie (about 5-6oz)


----------



## bluehorse

Your LO's a good eater LankyDoodle... wish Grace would drink so much. She has her 2 x 6oz of milk a day, and 1 6oz sippy cup of diluted juice or water which she sips on throughout the day... but it'll be a rare day when there's more than half of that gone by the evening. She does eat plenty of fruit and has plenty of wet nappies so i shouldn't really worry... but I still do!


----------



## LankyDoodle

Awwww try not to worry. As you see, so long as she has lots of wet nappies, it isn't a concern. My LO has the 2 breastfeeds a day and some cow's milk. With regards to the water/diluted fruit juice, it varies how much she will drink - she obviously drinks more when it is warmer weather. The smoothie is just fruit puréed down, so would be the same as her eating the fruit whole. 

I once read somewhere that we get most of the hydration we need from the food we eat (fruit being a good source obviously), and while we do need a set amount of fluids, we get a lot of it from food.

She isn't a bad eater really. I am quite lucky I suppose. We did BLW but I don't think it's because of that; I just think she is a guts (both my husband and I like our food haha!). BUT, she was always a small baby (followed 9th centile for ages) and her weight was always a concern. Then the HV said she may lose weight or maintain after 7 or 8 months due to being more active; but she didn't - she continued gaining around a pound a month and has gone from 13lbs at 6 months to 20 and a half pounds at 13 months (still weigh her monthly)!! She was still have a lot of breastmilk til about 10/11 months and I know she does eat a lot, but when I worry, I go by what someone said earlier in this thread - so long as it is healthy and they are not being forced, it's OK. My LO will shake her head when she's had enough... then start throwing things onto the floor etc.

Your LO eats a lovely amount, so I really wouldn't worry!


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

bluehorse - Ruby doesn't drink much either. Some days she does, but most days I would say she has about 4 Doidy cups of fluid, most of that is milk (or watered down milk.)
She won't touch juice or flavoured water with a bargepole.


----------



## Miss_Bump

Same here with fluids. 

Actually, today I bought a built in straw cup fom SuperDrug (their own brand) and Evie drinks loads from it! Was about £1.99 I think, many even less

She used to be quite good with her doidy but now puts her hands in it and laughs instead if using it to drink from :dohh:


----------



## LankyDoodle

Breastfeed
B - Fruit and fibre (not keen on the dried banana) with whole milk; banana (which she gulped down in seconds!!); diluted pure fruit juice
S - Went strawberry picking and stole loads 
L - Bread roll filled with olive spread, roasted tomato houmous and sliced roast chicken (and gulped the lot down); a couple of cherry tomatoes; half a strawberry (not interested in any more), a raspberry and a handful of blueberries; cup of innocent blueberry, raspberry and boysenberry smoothie (about 5-6oz) ; water
S - Half a Yeo Valley strawberry yoghurt tube; another strawberry; a few more blueberries; cup of whole milk
D - A bowl of creamy parsnip soup; a couple of apricots with a dollop of thick cream; water

Fridays, Saturdays and Sundays tend to be better days as I don't work on those days so can spend more time on meals. On the other days it is more difficult, especially when daddy does the meals.


----------



## hattiehippo

Tom was having a not very hungry day today so...

B - a few cheerios, shreddies and apricot, refused toast with cheese spread
L - half a yoghurt, 1 raspberry, small bit of cheese on toast with beans. Refused everything else
D - half a yoghurt, bit of apple, 1 cracker with cheese spread, refused tomato and onion pasta completely.

snacks - a couple of rice cakes and organiz puffs but not much in comparison with normally.
full bottle of bedtime milk...

Bet he'll want some milk at midnight tonight!


----------



## TennisGal

Love the expression Ruby has in your avatar, Claire, so cute!!

Br: scrambled eggs on half a toasted cheese muffin, raspberries
Sn: piece of banana cake, glass of milk
Lu: chicken quesadillas with guacamole. Ate the quesadillas, flung the guacamole...mini milk, fruit salad
Sn: hard boiled egg, carrot puffs
Dinner: homemade mini burger with cheese, homemade wedges, lots of asparagus. Wasn't interested in the bread bun...yoghurt with banana


----------



## bluehorse

Thanks ladies... I do sometimes feed Grace smoothies with a spoon so I guess that's another fluid... I tried her with sorbet yesterday but she wouldn't even try it.... grrrr!

Yesterday she had:

Breakfast: Tried some of Daddy's rice crispies but wasn't keen, Weetabix and milk
Snack: Wheatbran breadstick
Lunch: Toasted cheese muffin with homous, another breadstick, a couple of grapes, one raspberry and an Organix fruit pot
Snack: 2 dried prunes
Dinner: Tuna and sweetcorn mix, mashed potato and tinned tomatoes ( not very hungry so didn't eat much... maybe the heat?!)

Plus 1 x 6oz and 1 x 7oz of milk, diluted apple juice


----------



## LankyDoodle

Isabella has had a pretty busy day today, starting with waterbabies, then shopping and some time in the garden, so she's one tired bunny and has used lots of energy! I think she is teething as well, though, so has not been as interested as usual in her food...

Breastfeed
B - A couple of blueberries; banana; a few bites of her slice of wholemeal toast with chunky peanut butter and jam; cup of blackberry, raspberry and boysenberry smoothie mixed with milk (about 2-3oz smoothie and 4oz whole milk); water
L - One bap and one slice wholemeal bread, both spread with butter, cheese and roasted tomato houmous; water
S - Raspberry oat bar; cup whole milk
S - Rich tea biscuit; handful blueberries; cup whole milk
D - Pasta, courgette, carrots in a tomato sauce and sprinkled with cheese and with cauliflower on the side; Yeo Valley yoghurt tube
Breastfeed


----------



## eddjanuary10

Today Ihsan's appetite was almost back to normal, yay!

b- porridge with apricot puree, half a slice of toast and peanut butter
s- greek yoghurt, few cherries & peach slices
l- vegetable soup, breadstiks
d- cheesy fish pie with broccoli, rice pudding


----------



## rosie272

Today Charlie had:
B- 2 small crumpets with fruit spread, grapes
S- raisins and blueberries
L- KFC :blush: He had popcorn chicken, some beans and a sweetcorn, water
S- Apple slices with cashew butter
D- Omlette, brocolli, sweetcorn, peas & rice, fruit salad
Milk and a 1/2 banana at bedtime


----------



## embojet

ready brek :sick:
2 crumpets
yoghurt covered raisins
random lunch including french stick, cheese, ham, sausage rolls
1 banana
packet of quavers
ham, egg and chips
broccoli (just on it's own, cos she asked for 'trees to eat please' :rofl:)
grapes
milk before bed
I still have no idea where she puts it all!


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

1 weetabix
Didn't want lunch - only had a smoothie and a fruit and oat bar
Dried apricots
We had a bbq - she ate 2 mini sausages, and about a zillion potato wedges, then a yoghurt.


----------



## pinklightbulb

sleeping bubs said:


> Mckenzie was born at 39wks too did they know Eamon was going to be small?? They found out Mckenzie was at 36wks
> 
> I am really lucky that I go c lovely hv (never meet mine lol different area) who know Mckenzie knows what he eats and how active he is sometimes they are amazed that he has put any weight on cos he is constantly on the go lol.
> 
> Any comments made about Mckenzie's milk I reply well he is on prescription high calorie milk so he needs to have 2 or more bottles a day to help him put weight on.... They do shut up lol
> 
> 
> Hope the appointment goes well I don't know what high calorie milk they have where you are but in UK there is two types for Mckenzie size SMA high energy and Intrinal (spelling lol)

I just have Eamon on stage 3 Heinz Nurture :wacko: Drs haven't said anything about prescription yet, think they might at his specialist appt though. Didn't know you could get special formula for smaller toddlers?


----------



## bluehorse

Yesterday Grace had;

Breakfast: Baby porridge with fromage frais and mashed raspberries
Snack: Half a wheatbran breadstick
Lunch: Went for a picnic and provided lots of snacky finger food but she totally wasn't interested, either too hot or distracted by everything going on! Think she managed about two bites of a humous sandwich, couple of handfuls of grated cheese and a couple of spoons of custard!
Snack: Organix animal biscuit
Dinner: A HUGE portion of pasta and homemade sweet potato, tomato and courgette sauce; one dried prune and jam rolly poly and custard (Hungry again- yippee!)

Plus sips of water and 2 x 6oz bottles of milk


----------



## Fluxuspoem

B: cereal with mashed strawbery, banana and peach
S: one basil tomato breadstick, one mini oreo
L: chicken with pototo /carot/ zuchini about 12 spoonfuls... took an hour! Then a petite filous
S: Mini oreos x 2
T: pasta soup and half a happy hippo

has had already 400 ml of milk and will probably have another 200ml before sleepy time


----------



## embojet

ready brek and a banana
at a bbq for lunch, she only ate half a roll and a bit of a sausage
yoghurt covered raisins
quiche, potato wedges and peas
an apple
a formage frais
milk before bed


----------



## TennisGal

Brekkie: American style pancakes with blueberries in, strawbs, Greek yoghurt
Snack: organix carrot puffs, milk, banana slices
Lunch: half roasted pepper filled with couscous, roasted veggies, cheese...fromage frais
Snack: smoothie tube
Dinner: courgette, chicken and cheese pasta bake, pannettone butter pudding with custard, mango chunks


----------



## hayley x

Cheerios
Dairylea sandwich with a few quavers, a bowl of strawberry and blueberries, 2 yoghurts and a jar of banana rice pudding.
Apple chunks
Chicken, mash, carrots, green beans and yorkshire puddings.
a tiny bit of DH's ice cream.

Where do you buy yoghurt coated raisins from? x


----------



## Jkelmum

Breakfast ~ Tescos own cherios they have loads less sugar followed by dairylea on toast
snack ~ grapes
Lunch chicken sarnie yoghurt quavers 
Snack ~ Cookies 
Tea~ roast beef 4 yorkshire puddings carrots peas caulifour cheese gravy
bed ~ milk


----------



## ellismum

hayley x said:


> Cheerios
> Dairylea sandwich with a few quavers, a bowl of strawberry and blueberries, 2 yoghurts and a jar of banana rice pudding.
> Apple chunks
> Chicken, mash, carrots, green beans and yorkshire puddings.
> a tiny bit of DH's ice cream.
> 
> Where do you buy yoghurt coated raisins from? x

I get mine from the dried fruit section in Morrisons, they come in small 1 portion bags and come in a variety of fruits.

Today Ellis ate:
B: shreddies and sliced banana
No snack as didn't wake till 9am!
L: Chesse and Ham sandwich with Grapes and Blueberries
S: helped himself to a mini milk from the freezer!
D: 2 sausages, Mash and peas, s/corn, Carrots and French beans, all of which he ate! Fromaige Frais for afters.


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

Ruby had

Breakfast - scotch pancakes (I made lots of mini ones for her) plain (her choice!) apricots
Lunch - mini wholemeal cheese scone, smoothie
Dinner - ham and mushroom pizza, small h/m choc brownie, strawberries, yoghurt


----------



## kerrie24

Owen had
B-toast and a tuna sandwich (he asked for one!)
L-beef,broccolli carrots potato
Snack-grapes and cake
Dinner-Chicken curry popadom and rice


----------



## LankyDoodle

Breastfeed
B - Half a blackberry - spat the rest out; banana; ate a few mouthfuls of her Waitrose multigrain hoops (same as cheerios) then had a tantrum!
S - Scotch pancake; cup of milk/mango and passionfruit smoothie mix (about 7oz in total)
L - One slice wholemeal bread spread with butter and roasted tomato humous; small bowl spicy butternut squash and sweet potato soup
S - One huge strawberry; cup of milk/mango and passionfruit smoothie mix (another 6 or 7oz
S - Half a cup of milk
D - Salmon, cheesy potato (basically boiled potato and cheese!), broccoli, cauliflower, parsley sauce; Yeo Valley strawberry yoghurt tube; about a third of a pot of Rachel's Organic rice pudding
Breastfeed


----------



## Blah11

cheerios and strawberries
a bag of mini cheddars
half a donut and some pick and mix
a few chips

:shrug:

We were at a gardening show hence why her eating was so full of crap. shes not ate a huge volume though.


----------



## rosie272

Today Charlie had:
B- Crumpet and fruit spread, grapes
S- Fruit pouch and blueberry ricecakes
L- Potato scone, cherry tomatoes
S- Pineapple and 1/2 packet quavers
D- Not a lot of chicken, sweet potato, sweetcorn fritters and birthday cake (at a party) strawberries and cream 
Milk at bedtime


----------



## bubbles123

Today it was:
B: one weetabix with cows milk
L: a bit of macaroni cheese (we ate out at Ikea and I don't think he was impressed!), an Organix cereal bar, some raisins and a bit of apple.
D: Sweet potato and bean bake with rice, some grapes and some plum savory bake things.
+ some rice cakes as snacks and 12ozs cows milk.


----------



## miss.kayleigh

Today Jake has had:

B: Wotsits (OH's doing - I was in bed) :growlmad:
S: An apple without skin
L: A crumpet, 2 x little yogurts and some raisens 
S: 2 x ice pops lol
D: Homemade butternut squash risotto and chocolate cake for pudding
S: 2 x bread and butter that he stole off OH's tea haha


----------



## Jay_x

5oz cow's milk with multi vitamin drop
B - 1 slice of wholemeal toast with butter & jam.
S - Cocoa & raisin oat bar
L - 3 mouthfuls of a jacket potato with bbq beans, mini pork sausages & cheese.
D - 1 sausage & a couple of mouthfuls of sweetcorn & peas, a yogurt & a bite of a strawberry.
6oz cow's milk.

Feel like she hasn't ate much at all today :( Going off her a food a bit, also having major random tantrums.


----------



## labydird

both my kids:

B: cereal with milk- water
L: roast chicken with chips
D: spaghetti and fish
S: cucumber, watermelon, cherries, strawberries, biscuit and an ice lolly each (we made them at home :) )


----------



## krissie1234uk

I wish my LO ate as good at this! He is seriously disinterested in food. He loves fruit and will eat it all day long, but is so fussy with everything else.

Yesterday for instance, he had:

Br - Oat Puff cereal and whole milk with a cup of milk.
Sn - A Handful of grapes, a cup of juice
Sn 2 - Some hula hoops (we were shopping and lunch was running late)
L - Half a sausage roll, a banana. A bit of home made cake.
Tea - Two mouthfuls of spag bol, followed by about 10 strands of spaghetti. A tiny mouthful of grated cheese. An apple.
Bed - A cup of milk

And that was a good day! I am keeping an eye on this thread for inspiration for tempting toddler food.


----------



## labydird

I think my kids tend to eat rather well because they are not milk drinkers. The eldest stopped breastfeeding at 19 months and the second at 18 months and both never took to milk as a drink after that (in a bottle or cup!) 

So perhaps because there is not that 'promise' of a bottle/cup of milk at the end of the day they just eat more?

*my theory anyway! :D *


----------



## Mama627

Ella is almost 18 months and she just eats whatever we eat plus snacks in between. She's also somehow miraculously on the thin side, so her pediatrician has us pushing the food. So for example, yesterday she had this:

Breakfast #1 (as soon as she wakes up pretty much) - a sippy of milk, some cut fruit, and a handful of cheerios.
Breakfast #2 (with us) - pancakes with peanut butter and breakfast sausage.
Snack - banana **We only have a real breakfast on the weekends, usually it's just toast or something like that.
Lunch - leftovers from dinner the night before -- steak dipped in A-1 sauce, pasta, and peas. She drank juice with this meal.
Dinner - Salad (the majority of what she ate), eggplant parmesan, shells with meatballs and she drank milk.
Desert - Cut fruit and 1/2 a brownie
Post dinner snack - teddy grahams, cheeze-it's and milk

She also has a sippy cup of something to drink available to her all day long. During the peak heat of the day it's usually watered down juice or plain water because milk spoils too easily. She usually drinks milk with 2 of her 3 meals.


----------



## XxPrInCeSsNaI

olivia had 

breakfast- grapes half a banana and a munch bunch youg that you drink 
snack- 4oz bottle of milk
lunch-half a cheese and ham pizza and a dairly chesse triangle 
snack- 4oz bottle rasins and crisps
dinner-cottage pie 

bed time bottle


----------



## Jay_x

krissie1234uk said:


> I wish my LO ate as good at this! He is seriously disinterested in food. He loves fruit and will eat it all day long, but is so fussy with everything else.
> 
> Yesterday for instance, he had:
> 
> Br - Oat Puff cereal and whole milk with a cup of milk.
> Sn - A Handful of grapes, a cup of juice
> Sn 2 - Some hula hoops (we were shopping and lunch was running late)
> L - Half a sausage roll, a banana. A bit of home made cake.
> Tea - Two mouthfuls of spag bol, followed by about 10 strands of spaghetti. A tiny mouthful of grated cheese. An apple.
> Bed - A cup of milk
> 
> And that was a good day! I am keeping an eye on this thread for inspiration for tempting toddler food.

My LO is the same too! Will eat fruit all day everyday if she could!


----------



## eddjanuary10

Yesterday Ihsan had;

b- porridge with apple & banana puree
l- toasted pancake, sliced banana, yoghurt, apple
d- homemade chicken nuggets, mash potato, baked beans
pudding- vanilla custard with a few raspberries


----------



## bluehorse

Today Grace has had:

Breakfast: 1 slice of wholemeal toast with butter and jam; banana and raspberries mashed together
Snack: Organix animal biscuit
Lunch: Coley fillet, mashed potato, peas and carrots; kiwi and fromage frais
Snack: 3 dried prunes
Dinner: Scambled egg, half a slice of wholemael toast and a wheatbran breadstick; Organix fruit pot


----------



## Happy

Phoebe is a terrible eater, it is impossible to get veg into her.

Breakfast - hot cross bun and a yogurt
Lunch - Half a tuna sandwich, cereal bar, fruit flakes, bread sticks
Dinner - Scrambled egg and two pieces of toast


----------



## craftymum

Haven't posted here in a while as we haven't had much luck with eating lately but today was pretty good :)
B raisin wheats
S little pack of organix alphabet biscuits and part of my scone
L muffin pizza, fruit pouch
D Pasta with lentil bolognese, slice of fresh crusty and a pear


----------



## LankyDoodle

Isabella has got really bad teething pain and has been having tantrums at mealtimes (but childminder said she didn't do that today for her!). She is dribbling, rubbing her face, rosy-cheeked. Not sure which tooth/teeth it is tbh, but it is also making her spit food out that she would usually gulp down in seconds! She is still eating OK really, but just being a bit temperamental with food.

Today she has been at the childminder's most of the day and the childminder very helpfully didn't send her little book home, so am unsure what she had for lunch but my husband has made some kind of attempt at remembering what he was told she had! She was at home for breakfast and dinner.

Breastfeed
B - Rice crispies with whole milk; one strawberry; diluted pure tropical juice
S - Milk/blackberry, strawberry and boysenberry smoothie mix - about 7oz total
L - Some sausage/vegetable meal - definitely sausage in there, not sure what veg or if she had potatoes etc. But she usually eats well for the c/m anyway. Water.
S - Spat out a strawberry; cup of milk
S - Cup of milk
D - Chicken risotto, asparagus and peas; yoghurt; large handful red grapes; water
Breastfeed


----------



## Mary Jo

Adam has had...

breakfast - 1 weetabix with milk, a scotch pancake with butter and marmalade
snack - 3 bite-size cookies, another buttered scotch pancake
lunch - couple of slices of baguette spread with cream cheese and marmite, chunks of cheddar cheese, 2/3 of an apple
snack - a party ring biscuit (daddy insisted :dohh: )
dinner - small piece of chicken kiev, loads of mashed potato, broccoli, green beans, cucumber, carrot (threw the cherry tomatoes on the floor), mandarins, a slice of buttered malt loaf


----------



## TennisGal

Br: scrambled eggs on half slice toast
Sn: milk and small piece cake
Lunch: fishcake with asparagus, yoghurt, fruit chunks
Sn: organix carrot puffs, strawbs
Din: mummy version of carbonara (no raw egg, added peas and chicken instead of pancetta for Lizzie!), banana brûlée (made with Greek yog and half tsp of muscovado sugar)


----------



## embojet

Molly hardly ate anything today, I think her back teeth are giving her trouble :(
A few spoonfuls of rice krispies
yoghurt covered raisins
a small cheese straw
about 5 mouthfuls of lasagne
half a banana
milk before bed


----------



## kayleigh&bump

B- 2 slices of toast, banana
Sn- a crumpet with butter on that he nicked from daddy!
L- 2 chicken goujons, 2 homemade breadsticks, a ryvita with spread on, lots of grapes and raisins. Also gave him some cucumber, tomato and strawberries but he didn't eat then
Sn- another breadstick
D- homemade chicken curry with veg and rice. Followed by a biscuit and three strawberries and a small yoghurt


----------



## Poppy7

Breakfast - Apple and Blueberry porridge with fresh blueberries
Snack - Carrs cheese melts, pot of blueberries, fruit squeezy tube
Just before his nap - Rachel's organic yoghurt
Lunch - Peanut butter sandwich :blush: , a few Organix crisps
Snack - Box of raisins, scotch pancake
Dinner - Cod Fishcake, mashed potato, beans and chopped tomato. Dessert was Yeo Valley Yoghurt and about 10 raspberries


----------



## LankyDoodle

Poppy7 said:


> Breakfast - Apple and Blueberry porridge with fresh blueberries
> Snack - Carrs cheese melts, pot of blueberries, fruit squeezy tube
> Just before his nap - Rachel's organic yoghurt
> Lunch - Peanut butter sandwich :blush: , a few Organix crisps
> Snack - Box of raisins, scotch pancake
> Dinner - Cod Fishcake, mashed potato, beans and chopped tomato. Dessert was Yeo Valley Yoghurt and about 10 raspberries

Sorry to have to ask, but as my daughter sometimes has chunky peanut butter on toast - what's wrong with peanut butter?! lol. I just use the whole earth chunky peanut butter, and in moderation I feel it's healthy?


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

I was also wondering what's wrong with peanut butter, I actually thought it was pretty good, (fibre, good fats) provided it's one of the all natural no added sugar types, like Whole Earth. (my favourite!)


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

Ruby had:

We shared a bowl of cereal because she insisted she didn't want breakfast, but then of course when I got mine anyway, she did.
Snack - tiny bit of h/m choc brownie, milk
Lunch - slice of eggy bread cut in star shapes (she loved this), fruit smoothie
Dinner - Salmon, potato waffle, 2 large florets brocoli, (only ate 1 bite of salmon). yoghurt, papaya


----------



## rosie272

Today Charlie has had:

B- Rice Krispie wholegrain shapes, few grapes
S- Toast, pineapple, milk (nursery)
L- Tomato & rice soup with bread roll, fruit salad (nursery)
S- Cheese chunks and raisins (refuses any sort of cheese now :( )
D- Thai green chicken curry and brown rice, more grapes
Tiny drink of milk at bedtime


----------



## krissie1234uk

Had a good day today after saying that about him earlier!

Br: Oat Puff cereal and milk, cup of milk, grapes
Sn: More grapes, Pretzel (whoops)
L: Mini Sausage, a potato scone, a crumpet, A handful of blueberries and some grapes.
Sn: An apple, the core and all! Thats what I get for not chopping it for him!
Tea: Tomato and Pepper soup, bread and butter, grilled chicken pieces and a mini pizza with cheese.
Followed by more grapes, a handful of hula hoops and a couple of mini eggs. Then milk before bed.

Good day today!


----------



## Poppy7

LankyDoodle said:


> Poppy7 said:
> 
> 
> Breakfast - Apple and Blueberry porridge with fresh blueberries
> Snack - Carrs cheese melts, pot of blueberries, fruit squeezy tube
> Just before his nap - Rachel's organic yoghurt
> Lunch - Peanut butter sandwich :blush: , a few Organix crisps
> Snack - Box of raisins, scotch pancake
> Dinner - Cod Fishcake, mashed potato, beans and chopped tomato. Dessert was Yeo Valley Yoghurt and about 10 raspberries
> 
> Sorry to have to ask, but as my daughter sometimes has chunky peanut butter on toast - what's wrong with peanut butter?! lol. I just use the whole earth chunky peanut butter, and in moderation I feel it's healthy?Click to expand...

Nothing is wrong with peanut butter. In fact both me and Els love it :thumbup: I was just embarassed that you might think of me as a lazy Mummy giving such a simple sandwich when I read about all of the lovely things your LO's have eaten today.


----------



## Poppy7

Mum2b_Claire said:


> I was also wondering what's wrong with peanut butter, I actually thought it was pretty good, (fibre, good fats) provided it's one of the all natural no added sugar types, like Whole Earth. (my favourite!)

It had got very good fats in it :thumbup: I just have confidence issues so was embarrassed to write it in case people thought bad of me.


----------



## mylittlebubs

i hope i remember them all,lol. He's a big eater

breakfast - conflakes with chopped up bananas and milk.
brunch - rice and soup with veggies and chicken
yoghurt and fruits a bit after lunch
snacks - biscuit
dinner - rice and soup with pork,mushrooms and green goard, sweet corn, 

now it's 7:30 pm and i'm sure he will eat something before his bedtime,lol


----------



## kerrie24

Owen had dry cereal and kiwi for breafast,lunch was ommelette and spaghetti,dinner was bolognese pasta and he has had a yoghurt for supper.
He also had some quavers,grapes,melon and an ice pop for snacks.


----------



## craftymum

Today Jacob had
B weetabix crispy minis
S slice of toast
L quiche, crusty and salad - only really ate the bread and a little of the quiche
S Innocent smoothie, and half an apple
D Pasta, homemade tomato and veg sauce, wee bit of bread - fell asleep in highchair, so not a lot was eaten again.


----------



## MissPiggy

b: Bananna and some dry cereal
s: Yoghurt and a bit of toast (all he wanted today)
l: Sausage roll:blush: we were out....and some raisins and when we get home he had a banana and yoghurt as well ( we have to have a large lunch for him otherwise he wont sleep)
s: milk
D: Cornish wafers with philly and ham, i tried him with some custard as desert, he wasnt keen so i ate it instead and gave him so more raisins....(has to have a small tea or he wont sleep through!!


----------



## Mary Jo

Adam has had -

breakfast - 2 weetabix & milk, 1/4 of an apple
lunch - slice of bread and butter (rejected the cheese that went with it), a banana, a dish of tinned mandarins and dried prunes
snack - 3 mini breadsticks, a vine-ripened tomato, 1/2 an apple
dinner - cheese & onion quiche, green beans, broccoli, 1/4 of a ricecake with cream cheese, raw carrot sticks, cucumber, a fromage frais, a slice of buttered malt loaf


----------



## TennisGal

Poppy, you make gorgeous food!! It's thanks to you that we've got a little curry eater in the TG household  Besides, we've ALLllllll make sandwiches...as you will see below...nothing wrong with a good ole butty!

Brekkie: porridge with banana
Snack: numerous blueberry organix rice cakes, milk
Lunch: egg mayonnaise sandwich, fruit chunks, yoghurt - more interested in filling, so scoffed my filling too!
Snack: small piece pear cake
Dinner: Cottage pie with asparagus, fruit crumble and yoghurt

Stolen: half a cookie, several hundred berries while I was jam creating!


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

Ruby ate about 3/4 of a weetabix, 4 breadsticks, a smoothie, a yogurt and some dried fruit. :wacko:


----------



## Poppy7

TennisGal said:


> Poppy, you make gorgeous food!! It's thanks to you that we've got a little curry eater in the TG household  Besides, we've ALLllllll make sandwiches...as you will see below...nothing wrong with a good ole butty!

Thank you TG :hugs: you have made me feel better (I keep getting upset over the smallest things lately and your kind words have cheered me up).

Elliott loves Egg Mayo!!! In fact he loves eggs sooo much!!x


----------



## TennisGal

:hugs: it's pregnancy hormones-bet you can't beat me, I got teary because my sister ate my last grapefruit :rofl: 

Lizzie adores eggs, too-she would literally have them all day, everyday!


----------



## Poppy7

Breakfast - Raspberry and Pomegranite porridge
Snack - Fruit squeezy, raspberries, blueberries, grapes, Organix cheese puffs and about 1/4 of a peanut butter sandwich
Lunch - 2 crackers with Philladelphia (he just licked the philli off :dohh: ), 1 cherry tomato (the other one was squished and squelched), grapes and greek yoghurt with honey (he loved this!)
Dinner - Cottage Pie with baked potato. He also shared some of my meatballs in tomato sauce. Desert was more greek yoghurt with honey as I had opened the pot earlier so wanted to use it up.


----------



## Poppy7

TennisGal said:


> :hugs: it's pregnancy hormones-bet you can't beat me, I got teary because my sister ate my last grapefruit :rofl:
> 
> Lizzie adores eggs, too-she would literally have them all day, everyday!

Ah bless you. These hormones are cleary sending me all over the place too!

So glad Els has a little egg loving friend! Lots of my friends are amazed at how he will sit and eat them boiled, cold hard boiled, poached, scrambled.....:haha: he loves them!


----------



## LankyDoodle

Poppy7 said:


> LankyDoodle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poppy7 said:
> 
> 
> Breakfast - Apple and Blueberry porridge with fresh blueberries
> Snack - Carrs cheese melts, pot of blueberries, fruit squeezy tube
> Just before his nap - Rachel's organic yoghurt
> Lunch - Peanut butter sandwich :blush: , a few Organix crisps
> Snack - Box of raisins, scotch pancake
> Dinner - Cod Fishcake, mashed potato, beans and chopped tomato. Dessert was Yeo Valley Yoghurt and about 10 raspberries
> 
> Sorry to have to ask, but as my daughter sometimes has chunky peanut butter on toast - what's wrong with peanut butter?! lol. I just use the whole earth chunky peanut butter, and in moderation I feel it's healthy?Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing is wrong with peanut butter. In fact both me and Els love it :thumbup: I was just embarassed that you might think of me as a lazy Mummy giving such a simple sandwich when I read about all of the lovely things your LO's have eaten today.Click to expand...

Awwww no way! I always read yours and think how lovely Elliot's meals sound!


----------



## wishuwerehere

Today issy had:
B: grapes, yoghurt and coco pops :blush:
S: some annabel karm el biscuit thing
L: cream cheese sarnie, cucumber, cherry tomatoes. Tinned peach slices. And some of my cous cows
S: grapes, cherries and a fairy cake
D: tomato and mascarpone chicken pasta, an oatcake.
And 12oz of milk before bed :shock:


----------



## LankyDoodle

Breastfeed
B - Half a toasted muffin spread with butter with a scrambled egg (courtesy of granny's chickens!); banana; yoghurt tube; water
S - Blackberry, strawberry and boysenberry smoothie/milk mix - 7ish oz
L - Fish pie with broccoli and cauliflower; Yeo Valley pro-biotic blackcurrant yoghurt; water
S - Blackberry, strawberry and boysenberry smoothie/milk mix - 7ish oz
S - Clementine; yoghurt covered strawberries
D - Left over chicken risotto, asparagus, peas (another daddy dinner!); fromage frais; handful red grapes; cup milk (I was due home late)
Breastfeed


----------



## MissPiggy

LankyDoodle said:


> Breastfeed
> B - Half a toasted muffin spread with butter with a scrambled egg (courtesy of granny's chickens!); banana; yoghurt tube; water
> S - Blackberry, strawberry and boysenberry smoothie/milk mix - 7ish oz
> L - Fish pie with broccoli and cauliflower; Yeo Valley pro-biotic blackcurrant yoghurt; water
> S - Blackberry, strawberry and boysenberry smoothie/milk mix - 7ish oz
> S - Clementine; yoghurt covered strawberries
> D - Left over chicken risotto, asparagus, peas (another daddy dinner!); fromage frais; handful red grapes; cup milk
> Breastfeed

wow can i be your toddler please =) lush!! xx


----------



## Poppy7

LankyDoodle said:


> Poppy7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LankyDoodle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poppy7 said:
> 
> 
> Breakfast - Apple and Blueberry porridge with fresh blueberries
> Snack - Carrs cheese melts, pot of blueberries, fruit squeezy tube
> Just before his nap - Rachel's organic yoghurt
> Lunch - Peanut butter sandwich :blush: , a few Organix crisps
> Snack - Box of raisins, scotch pancake
> Dinner - Cod Fishcake, mashed potato, beans and chopped tomato. Dessert was Yeo Valley Yoghurt and about 10 raspberries
> 
> Sorry to have to ask, but as my daughter sometimes has chunky peanut butter on toast - what's wrong with peanut butter?! lol. I just use the whole earth chunky peanut butter, and in moderation I feel it's healthy?Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing is wrong with peanut butter. In fact both me and Els love it :thumbup: I was just embarassed that you might think of me as a lazy Mummy giving such a simple sandwich when I read about all of the lovely things your LO's have eaten today.Click to expand...
> 
> Awwww no way! I always read yours and think how lovely Elliot's meals sound!Click to expand...

Thank you :hugs: So kind of you to say that.xx


----------



## emsiee

Today Jessica had:

Shreddies

Tomato pasta with peppers 

a yoghurt

a few wotsits

Dinner was chicken and mushroom risotto 

Custard

15oz of milk


----------



## MrsVenn

Evening all,

Queenemsie has given me confidence to start posting in here so..today Molly had:

Breakfast - 1/2 slice toast with butter, some cereal and milk.
Lunch - Egg mayo sandwich, some Plum crisps, cucumber sticks and raisins.
Dinner - 2 home made hamburgers, mixed veg, slice bread with humous.

Snacks - 2 gingerbread men and some orange.

12oz milk


----------



## eddjanuary10

Today Ihsan had;

b- banana porridge then some strawberries & cherries
snack- grapes, half a banana
l- cheesy tomato pasta with cherry toms on the side
snack- an apple, rice cracker
d- mash potato with broccoli through it, homemade chicken burger


----------



## ellie27

Yesterday Anna had.....

-porridge with chopped banana through

-macaroni cheese with tuna

-a pear

-dairylea toastie

-a clementine

-yoghurt

-some choc buttons:flower:


----------



## bump_wanted

Today so far ollie has had
Weetabix with banana
Pasta with tomato sauce tomatoes onion and peas
Mash fish peas and gravy
A digestive
2 melba toasts with dairylea 

He will probably have a supper tonight aswell along with his 2 bottles of milk i love when he has good food days xx


----------



## bluehorse

Today Grace had:

Breakfast: Weetabix and milk
Snack: a dried prune
Lunch: Quorn and pea korma with brown bread and butter; a banana and fromage frais
Snack: Organix animal biscuit
Dinner: Jam sandwiches on wholemeal bread, 2 Organix crisp snacks, 3 dried prunes and a kiwi


----------



## sleeping bubs

Mckenzie is not eating well at moment 

Today
b - 2 bites of egg, licked butter off slice of bread, 1/2 yogurt
S- banana and apple fruit pouch
L- Peanut butter sandwiches (1 slice) 3 slices banana, 10 crisp, 1/2 yogurt drink
S- a bun and 5oz milk

Tea- will be potato, fish in butter sauce and brochilli
Lolly made with his formula milk

Then milk before bed


----------



## LankyDoodle

Not really happy with Isabella's food today.:wacko: She was at nursery; my husband picked her up and as usual brought her book home but I think they've missed stuff out (her snacks and milk are not listed), but she also hasn't eaten much which is unlike her even though she has been having occasional food tantrums the last week. It just looks like she hasn't really been offered much. I don't know, maybe I am being picky!

Breastfeed
Breakfast snack before I took her to nursery - Milk/blackberry, strawberry and boysenberry smoothie mix (about 7oz)
B - Weetabix with milk; toast; raisins; apple chunks
L - Roast chicken, mixed veg, potatoes. She apparently ate about 90% of this, with the reason being she fell asleep during the meal - she never does this :wacko: No pud.
Tea time snack before being collected - buttered bread (MORE bread :wacko:), cheese slice, cucumber, tomato; water.
D - Spag bol with carrots and asparagus; yoghurt; handful red grapes; cup milk (late home again... another daddy dinner!)
Breastfeed


----------



## emsiee

Today Jessica had:

Weetabix

a cheese sandwich and a yoghurt and water

Cod with peas, carrots, broccoli, cheesy mash and sweetcorn and water

custard

she stole some of my tuna and sweetcorn pasta too :haha:

16oz of milk


----------



## MrsVenn

Today Molly has had:

Brekkie - A crumpet with philly on.
Lunch - Cheese sandwich, cucumber slices, an Organix carrot cake bar.
Dinner- Macaroni cheese, some of my lamb stew follwed by cherry crumble and custard.

16oz milk and water


----------



## rosie272

Today Charlie has has:
B- Toast and marmite, grapes
S- Fruit salad
L- Tomato pasta bake & garlic bread
S- Raisins
D- Omlette, brocolli and baby sweetcorn, blueberries
Milk at bedtime


----------



## Natasha2605

Today Summer hadd :

No proper brekkie as we woke up late 
Lunch : Cheese and Onion Roll, Strawberries, Pear and Some Wotsits
Dinner: Sausages and Mash with Swede, Orange Jelly and water

Plus 16oz of milk :)


----------



## embojet

Weetabix
1 banana
Happy meal out with MIL, but she didnt really eat much of it.
Grapes
fromage frais
Cottage pie, green beans, brocolli, peas and carrots
milk before bed


----------



## TennisGal

Brekkie: scrambled eggs on half a muffin
Snack: milk and banana biscuit
Lunch: very small amount of cheese and tomato sandwich, from frais, fruit chunks
Snack: organix crisps
Dinner-will be: roasted vegetable pasta bake, raspberries, strawbs and banana with Greek yog


----------



## eddjanuary10

Yesterday;

b-weetabix, strawberries
l- greek yoghurt, banana, raisins, organix apple oat bar
d- hm tuna fish cakes, sweetcorn & cauliflower cheese

Today;

b- toast and banana
l- cheese sandwich & grapes, organix cheese & tomato puffs at debenhams cafe after mummy was done sales shopping ;) 
d- hm mince & potato pastries, cherry tomatoes
will have hm apple crumble later

:)


----------



## emsiee

Today Jessica had:

Shreddies

A cheese and ham omelette
yoghurt with strawberries
a few wotsits

Chicken Risotto 
half a wafer biscuit

13oz of milk (not very much at all today!)


----------



## Mary Jo

Adam had -

breakfast - 2 Weetabix & milk, a banana
lunch - a cream cheese sandwich, cucumber, cheddar cheese chunks, 1/2 a banana (mummy ate the other half as I thought that was a bit too much for one day), 1.5 scotch pancakes spread with butter and marmalade
snack - strawberries
dinner - grilled spicy yogurt chicken, basmati rice, broccoli, cucumber, green beans, threw cherry tomatoes on floor, bowl of tinned mandarins and semi-dried prunes


----------



## LankyDoodle

Another bad day. I have had to take my other half to task on his laziness with her evening meals. Generally he is the complete antithesis to lazy; but every night this week I've asked him what she had for dinner and it's been 'leftovers from last night' (which is fine) 'and a petit filous and grapes.' I had to get it out of my system because I'm sick of her having fromage frais and grapes every night! We have lots of other things in the fridge/cupboards! She does have a banana every morning, or most mornings anyway, as this is filling and she loves them, but other than that I try to give her as much variety as I can.

So today she had:

Breastfeed
B - Mixed berry smoothie/milk mix (8oz); banana; refused her cereal so nothing else for breakfast today
S - Organix raspberry oat bar
L - Cottage pie; Yeo Valley pro biotic strawberry yoghurt; water
S - Mixed berry smoothie/milk mix (8oz)
S - Clementine; yoghurt covered strawberries; cup milk (at granny's)
D - Spag bol from last night, with carrots and asparagus yet again; handful red grapes; fromage frais
Breastfeed


----------



## rosie272

Today Charlie had:
B- Cheerios, few strawberries
S- Toast, banana, milk
L- Baked fish & green beans, SF jelly with mandarins
S- Hipp fruit pot
D- Spinach omlette, plain chicken breast & brocolli, 2 breadsticks, grapes
Milk at bedtime


----------



## sleeping bubs

today
B- Dry cereal, two sips of banana milk, 2 little yogurts
S- 2 biscuits
L- Crumpet (licked butter off a couple of bites), cheese, 5 strawberries, some crisps, small 
lolly
S- 1/2 bread stick and 9oz formula milk
T- Tomato and cheese pasta bake (ate 10 pieces) 1/2 avocado

41/2 oz formula milk


----------



## moomoo

Breakfast - rice crispies with milk and fruit

lunch - toast, an apple, some dried fruit pieces, darilea bite (like a mild hard cheese) half a scotch egg (ate all the egg but left the meat) organix crisps

snack (at nannies) quarter of a teacake toasted

dinner - spag bol (a toddler meal as we've ran out of meals in the freezer) a yoghurt and some breadsticks 

X


----------



## MrsVenn

Evening all,

Brekkie - Toast and boiled egg.
Lunch - Macaroni cheese and some of my MIL homemade potato and dill bread (omg it's amazing!)
Dinner - Mashed potato, mixed veg, chicken breast. Raspberry oaty bar thing and some grapes.

12oz milk


----------



## bluehorse

Yesterday Grace had:

Breakfast: Weetabix and milk
Snack: 2 Organix animal biscuits
Lunch: Homemade baked bean curry, natural Greek yogurt, kiwi
Dinner: Boiled egg sandwiches on wholemeal bread, 3 Organix sweetcorn rings and a fromage frais

Plus 2 x 6oz milk and some diluted apple juice


----------



## wishuwerehere

How do you make baked bean curry, bluehorse?


----------



## LankyDoodle

bluehorse said:


> Yesterday Grace had:
> 
> Breakfast: Weetabix and milk
> Snack: 2 Organix animal biscuits
> Lunch: Homemade baked bean curry, natural Greek yogurt, kiwi
> Dinner: Boiled egg sandwiches on wholemeal bread, 3 Organix sweetcorn rings and a fromage frais
> 
> Plus 2 x 6oz milk and some diluted apple juice

Hey Bluehorse. I am intrigued. How do you make baked bean curry hun?X


----------



## emsiee

Jessica had:

Toast for brekkie

a few mini cheddars

a yoghurt 

a tuna mayo sandwich

spaghetti bolegenese for dinner with tomato garlic bread

18oz of milk


----------



## ellie27

Today Anna has had.....

porridge and half of a banana for breakfast

dairylea toastie and a yoghurt for lunch

a satsuma

macaroni cheese with tuna for dinner

some cheerios to nibble on

And 9 oz milk to drink:flower:


----------



## bump_wanted

Today ollie had 

Weetabix & banana
Beans Melba toast yogurt
Pasta with fush peas sweetcorn & a bit of mayo
Yogurt
He will have supper too

And 2 9oz bottles xx


----------



## TennisGal

Lizzie has had:

Break: very small bowl of porridge and raspberries

Snack: glass of milk, home made muffin

Lunch: very small amount of veggie tortilla, ate yog and fruit chunks

Snack: organix carrot puffs

Dinner: large portion of fish pie with brocc and cauliflower. Bowl of strawbs and cream.


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

Ruby had...

Breakfast - quaker oat crisp cereal
Snack - breadstick and humzinger
Lunch - cheese mini pitta, fruit smoothie, strawberries, mini muffin
Dinner - Tomato and cheese pasta, yoghurt


----------



## BabyGirl999

Today my 14 month old Harry had;

Breakfast - weetabix with milk and a fruit pot mixed in. 
Lunch - stew and a Rachel's yoghurt.
Dinner - homemade fish fingers, carrot batons, 1 strawberry, some melon, Rachels yoghurt.

16 ounces formula.


----------



## shiawase

wishuwerehere said:


> How do you make baked bean curry, bluehorse?

I typed it in google found this on netmums! https://www.netmums.com/food/Baked_Bean_Curry.1072/


----------



## Mary Jo

Adam has been such a gannet today...

breakfast - 2 Weetabix & milk, big cup of milk, large banana, strawberries
snack (which he stole, immediately after breakfast) - 3/4 of another banana, a couple of inches of cucumber
lunch - ham salad roll, chicken salad roll (picked out and threw the lettuce), tub of mixed fresh fruit (pineapple, melon, red grapes)
snack - 1/2 an apple
dinner - grilled salmon, mashed potato, broccoli, green beans, slice of buttered malt loaf, 1/2 tin of mandarins


----------



## LankyDoodle

Hey everyone.

Isabella woke up later than usual today so she had a late breakfast and, therefore, didn't have much of a morning snack.

Breastfeed
B - Banana; slice wholemeal toast with chunky peanut butter and naturally sweetened strawb jam; blackberry, strawberry and boysenberry smoothie/milk mix
S - blackberry, strawberry and boysenberry smoothie/milk mix
L - Baked potato with butter, cheese and low sugar/salt beans; ginger biscuit
S - Breastfeed; cocktail sausage
D - Pasta, peas and mackerel in vegetable pasta sauce, with roasted butternut squash and sweet potato; red grapes
Breastfeed


----------



## MrsVenn

Molly had:

Brekkie - 8oz milk, she wouldn't touch breakfast
Lunch - Mashed potato, sweetcorn and tomatoes. Olive bread and 2 orange segments.
Dinner- Meatballs with ratatouille followed by flapjack and custard.

19oz milk


----------



## Tegans Mama

Today Tegan has actually eaten something - sorry for not updating for ages, but we've had almost a month of no food at all.

Anyway, here is todays food!

Breakfast - milk and 3 yogurts

Snack - a few wotsits, orange juice

lunch - chips, beans and chicken nuggets at morrisons cafe

snack - apple and grape slices

dinner - a sausage roll, 2 yogurts, some juice, milk


----------



## rosie272

Today Charlie has had:
B- Rice Krispies, strawberries
S- Fruit salad (nursery)
L- Spag bol (brown pasta)garlic bread, melon slices (nursery)
S- Raisins (refused cheese) (nursery)
D- Squash & carrot soup, breadsticks, greek yogurt and fruit puree, strawberries
Milk at bedtime


----------



## Poppy7

Today Elliott had - 

Breakfast - Cheerios and Shreddies
Snack - Fruit squeezy before toddler group, at toddler group he had cucumber (didn't really touch), banana, breadstick, melon and tomato. On the way home from toddler group he had 1/2 banana.
Lunch - Peanut butter and jam sandwich, Ellas Kitchen biscuits
Snack - a whole apple (I took the skin off but he ate the rest all by himself!) and about 10 blueberries
Dinner - Roast chicken, new potatoes (grown by Nana!), carrots and sweetcorn. Dessert was blueberries, raspberries and chopped strawberries in a a bowl with Rachel's organic yoghurt. A small bit of his choc Easter bunny


----------



## eddjanuary10

Today Ihsan had

b- weetabix, half slice of toast and banana
snack- clementine, kiwi
l- cheese toastie, half an apple
d- spag bol, vanilla cookie


----------



## bluehorse

Yesterday Grace had:

Breakfast: Weetabix and milk
Snack: Organix gingerbread man
Lunch: Veggie sausage, sweet potato mash, cauliflower, courgette and sweetcorn; fromage frais with apple and blackberry puree
Dinner: Very snacky...! A wheatbran breadstick, 3 or 4 handfuls of grated cheese, 3 Organix sweetcorn rings, a floret of cauliflower, 2 dried prunes followed by natural Greek yogurt and honey

Plus 2 x 6oz milk and sips of water throughout the day


----------



## bluehorse

wishuwerehere said:


> How do you make baked bean curry, bluehorse?

1 pack cherry tomatoes (sliced)
2 tins baked beans
1 tsp ground ginger
2 tsp mustard seeds
2 tsp cumin
2 tsp dried coriander
1 onion, sliced
2 cloves crushed garlic
sliced chillis (you can leave these out for LO or mix natural yogurt in to cool it down :haha:)

Put onions, garlic, chillis, herbs and spices in a pan with oil. Cook until soft.
Add tomatoes.
Add baked beans

Can be frozen. Makes enough for 2 adults and 2 toddler sized portions. :flower:


----------



## bluehorse

shiawase said:


> wishuwerehere said:
> 
> 
> How do you make baked bean curry, bluehorse?
> 
> I typed it in google found this on netmums! https://www.netmums.com/food/Baked_Bean_Curry.1072/Click to expand...


Yep... I think this is where I found it orginally! :thumbup:


----------



## sleeping bubs

Yesterday Mckenzie had

Breakfast- Rice crispies with milk 
Snack- 2 biscotti biscuits and a fruit pouch
Lunch- Peanut butter sandwiches, raisins a couple of chips, 1/2 pot custard and loads of juice 
Snack- 8oz formula milk, 1/2 bar of mini milk chocolate
Tea- 1/2 jar veg and chicken hotpot (take-away hm really late) Formula milk lolly 1/2 packet quavers

7oz formula before bed


----------



## emsiee

Ok, Today Jessica had;

Shreddies

a slice of toast

a few choc buttons

Tried grapes again but she blatantly refuses all fruit now unless mixed in with other things

Tomato and pepper cous cous

Cheesy Cod, mash, sprouts, broccoli, carrots and cauliflower

Strawberries mixed with natural yoghurt

15oz of milk


----------



## rihanna

Harry had

B - Weetabix & 1/2 slice toast
S - raisins in yoghurt
L - 1/2 Bagel with peanut butter, yoghurt
S - few choccie buttons 
T - Ham, cheese and broccoli tagliatelle.

12oz milk - which is really good for him!


----------



## eddjanuary10

Today;

b- pancake with honey, half banana
s- kiwi, yoghurt
l- baked potato with some bolognese sauce I had made from yesterday
d- salmon, baby potatoes.

:)


----------



## willow77

B
4oz milk
Half a slice of toasted fruit loaf
S
4 rice cakes
Couple of packets of Raisins
Couple of crisps
L
1/4 of a cheese roll
Few bites of a banana
D
8 chips, a lick of a sweetcorn :o and a sniff of a fish finger!
1 yoghurt
7 oz milk


----------



## LankyDoodle

Isabella had another busy day. We got stuck in traffic on the way to her swim lesson (accident - horse killed on M5 :( ). Then we went to a National Trust place this afternoon, for lunch.

Breastfeed
B - Rice crispies with whole milk; banana; water
Snack before swimming - Blackberry, strawberry and boysenberry smoothie/milk mix
Snack after swimming - Bite sized flapjack
L - At Knightshayes Court - Turkey patties in a bun with lettuce; carrot cake; apple juice (the pure stuff that comes in a glass bottle - yum!)
S - Breastfeed; clementine; yoghurt covered strawberries; a few cherries; smoothie/milk mix
D - Homemade pizza; Yeo Valley pro-biotic yoghurt (apricot); water
Breastfeed


----------



## bluehorse

Breakfast: 1 dried prune; 1 slice wholemeal toast with butter and St. Dalfour raspberry jam.
Snacks: a wheatbran breadstick; 3 mini ricecakes; 2 Organix carrot sticks; 1 fig; little bit of Daddy's doughnut (early breakfast, late lunch so quite a few snacks!)
Lunch: Half a jacket potato with baked beans and cheese; salad leaves (licked and gummed but didn't really eat!); Natural Greek Yogurt
Dinner: Coley fillet, brussel sprouts, carrots and sweetcorn; kiwi

Plus 2 x 6oz milk; water and diluted apple juice


----------



## TennisGal

Not the best days eating from my lil girl...

Break: shreddies with milk

Sn: tomato organix wheels, milk 

Lunch: refused ham sarnie, refused egg sarnie, ate from frais with fruit chunks. 

Sn: strawberries 

Dinner: veggie korma with rice, yoghurt, small piece cake

She's been a bit dribbly and biting...so want those canines to come through and give her a break!


----------



## MrsVenn

Today Molly had:

Brekkie - Eggy bread and nabbed some of DH scrammbled egg.
Lunch - 1/2 bread roll, cheese and fish finger minus the breadcrumbs. Mixed veg.
Dinner - Spaghetti and meatballs with sweetcorn followed by some cherries.

17oz milk


----------



## Chaos

*Breakfast*: 1/2 a banana, 2 slices of toast and a handful of cherrios
*Snack*: Cranberries
*Lunch*: Ravioli, yoghurt, Kiwi fruit and one of those breakfast oat bars with fruit in the middle.
*Snack*: 3/4s of my cherries that I was trying to eat lol
*Dinner*: We BBQ'd some burgers and I cooked corn on the cob and roastie spuds to go with it. Apple sauce for pudding.


----------



## Seraphim

...We should have a 'What did YOU eat today' thread - H eats miles better than me, and I stupidly never touch her yummy strawberries and raspberries :haha:


----------



## sleeping bubs

Yesterday Mckenzie had

B- Porridge chocolate flavored
S- 2 prawn crackers
L- 1/2 jar chicken veg hotpot, 1/2 biscotti biscuit, licked butter off cream cracker
S- 8oz formula milk and another prawn cracker
T- peanut butter sandwich (ate 1/2) 1 yogurt, 1 fruit pouch, 10 crisps 
S- raisins and 1 hash brown
5 oz milk before bed

Had another good day


----------



## bluehorse

Today Grace had:

Breakfast: Some dry rice krispies (as finger food); Baby porridge with natural yogurt
Snack: A fig
Lunch: Veggie sausage, baked beans and a fried egg
Snack: 2 Organix animal biscuits
Dinner: Blackberry/Strawberry/Boysenberry smoothie mixed with milk (Thanks for the great idea Lankydoodle- she loved it!); 1 oatcake and 1 ricecake with butter and grated cheese; fresh fruit salad (mango, kiwi, papaya, blueberries mixed with orange and grapefruit juice)

Plus 2 x 6oz milk and some diluted apple juice


----------



## emsiee

Today Jessica had:

Weetabix

A slice of wholemeal toast

cheese and crackers

some choc buttons

Roast chicken, broccoli, carrots, parsnips, cabbage, cauliflower, mash and gravy

15oz of milk


----------



## LankyDoodle

I worked for a couple of hours this morning, so it was Daddy Daycare here!!

Breastfeed
B - Waitrose multi-grain hoops (cheerios basically) with whole milk; banana
S - Organix raspberry oat bar; milk/ apple, kiwi and lime smoothi mix; water
L - Pasta, peas and mackerel in Italian vegetable pasta sauce (The Peter Rabbit Organics one)
S - Scotch pancake; milk/apple, kiwi and lime smoothie mix; stole a caramel giant button
D - Basmati rice (boiled in chicken stock), peas, broccoli, quorn chicken style pieces in philli cheese sauce; Petit Filous peach compote fromage frais; handful yoghurt covered strawberries
Breastfeed


----------



## TennisGal

Break: scrambled eggs
Snack: mini muffin, milk, strawberries
Lunch: refused most of it, but ate small ham sandwich, organix puffs, yoghurt and fruit chunks
Snack: smoothie
Dinner: asparagus, chicken and pea risotto with cheese, home made low sugar trifle


----------



## ellismum

Today Ellis ate:

B: Shreddies with Blueberries in SS milk
S: Bag of Morrisons fruit flakes - they count a a portion of friut!
L: Bacon & Tomato Quiche - licked it, pulled a face and gave it me! Strawberries, Mini Cheddars and Buttered Malt Loaf!
S: Nicked one of my Jammy Pink & Whites
D: 2 sausages, Mash and Peas, tangerine and fromaige Frais.

Drinks were milk and water throughout the day.


----------



## Jellyt

Today Evelyn had;
Porridge with banana for breakfast,
Cheesey beans on toast for lunch,
Apple pieces and rasperries as an afternoon snack,
Spiral pasta with veg and a home-made tomato and avocado sauce for dinner,
3 cups of milk.


----------



## rosie272

Today Charlie had:
B- Mini croissant, blueberry spread, grapes
Picnic lunch of chicken drumsticks, 2 ribs (!), potato salad, breadsticks, vanilla ice cream, fruit salad
No snack 
D- Roast veg, chicken breast strips, potato smiley and Plum fromage frais 
Milk at bedtime


----------



## eddjanuary10

b- weetabix
l- tuna sandwich, pear, melon chunks
snack- half a crumpet
d- teething badly refused lasagne ate milky porridge and strawberries


----------



## dizzyjoo

Yesterday Toby had:

B - bowl of coco pops with milk. It was the first time he's tried them and he wasn't that fussed. Didn't want anything else, but then proceeded to ask for snacks all morning! Hence no snacks as I think he was just being fussy!

L - mashed potato and baked beans. His pie (steak and ale, another new first for him) wasn't quite cooled down. He ate his mash and beans - loved them. Then went nuts when I put his pie on top of his last remaining 2 baked beans!!! Went to sleep immediately for his nap. Was clearly V tired!!!

T - a bit of a mix as we were having an American party at my sisters. So from about 4pm-6pm he grazed on a mix of popcorn, tortilla chips, 2 ribs, 2 sausages, a few spoons of mac'n'cheese, a bread roll, a loaded potato skin and a spoon of sour cream (ick!). Chocolate cake for pudding.

Not a great day! LOL
xxx


----------



## hattiehippo

Today Tom had,

1st B - dry cheerios in bed with us
2nd B - toast with cream cheese, raisins and a yoghurt
Snack - rice cakes
L - Cheese on toast and beans, tayberries (from our garden, yum, yum) with cream
D - Cream crackers with no sugar peanut butter, a yoghurt, carrot cake oat bar, an apple

Bedtime - full bottle of toddler milk and more cheerios

He's eaten loads the last couple of days - I've given up trying to get him to eat things I know he's not keen on at the mo as he was eating so little. Instead I'm focusing on him eating a good amount at meals even if it is crackers and peanut butter. I'll work on the vegs etc again by slowly sneaking some in and see if we get anywhere!


----------



## emsiee

Jessica had:

Weetabix

Some Organix Cheese Puffs

a cheese sandwich

home made lasagne
a yoghurt

15oz of milk


----------



## Poppy7

Breakfast - Mango and Passionfruit Porridge with blueberries
Snack - Banana, Frooz, Carrs cheese melts
Lunch - Peanut butter sandwich, Organix crisps
Snack - Apple
Dinner - Tomato, sausage and butter bean pasta, fromage frais, a small bit of choc Easter bunny (it's nearly all gone now.....)


----------



## LankyDoodle

Childminder today!

Breastfeed
B - Banana; mixed berry smoothie/milk; crumpet spread with butter and honey
S - Banana (she didn't know she had one for b/f - d'oh!); milk
L - Ham sandwich; cucumber; grapes; yoghurt; water
S - breadsticks; milk
D - Pasta, mackerel and peas in vegetable sauce; ; yoghurt; cherries
Cup milk


----------



## bubbles123

Today he had:
B: 1 weetabix and cows milk
Snack: rice cakes
Lunch: cheese on toast, raisins, apple pieces, pear pieces, an Organix gingerbread man and a bite of my marmite on toast.
Snack: bowl of shreddies
Tea: Roasted butter bean gratin with rice and an Organix cereal bar.
+ 12ozs cows milk and water throughout the day.
All he seems to do is eat at the moment!


----------



## bluehorse

Today Grace had:

Breakfast: Weetabix and milk
Snack: Organix gingerbread man
Lunch: Wild salmon fillet, new potatoes, brocolli, leeks and cheese sauce; Natural Greek Yogurt with apple and raspberry puree
Snack: 1 orange ricecake
Dinner: Peanut butter on white bloomer bread; 1 fig; chopped kiwi and mashed blueberries

Plus 2 x 6oz milk and diluted apple juice


----------



## sleeping bubs

today
Breakfast- 1 weetibix with loads of milk
Snack- munch bunch yogurt drink
Lunch- peanut butter sandwich (ate half) then stole some of my panini and tomatoes, a few raisins, 1/2 hm chocolate biscuit and half a bun
Snack- 1/2 biscuit some crisp and 7oz formula milk
Tea- Mac cheese a few mouthfuls fruit pouch, 1/2 formula milk lolly 

8oz formula milk before bed


----------



## Mary Jo

Adam had -

breakfast - 2 Weetabix & milk, raspberries, a banana
snack - a few bites of apple, a few mini cookies
lunch - 1.5 scotch pancakes with butter, a chunk of mature cheddar, another banana
dinner - sausages, smily faces, beans, fromage frais, small piece of apple


----------



## rihanna

Harry had

B - weetabix
S - Rice cake
L - Pitta bread with peanut butter, fromais frais
S - banana
T- chicken, pasta, veg, cheese

6oz milk


----------



## eddjanuary10

Today Ihsan had;

b- homemade pancakes with greek yoghurt, honey & some blueberries
l- toast and banana, few grapes
d- homemade chicken burger in a wholemeal roll.
desert- chopped strawberries & banana in custard


----------



## TennisGal

Lizzie has eaten:

B-scrambled eggs
Sn: milk and small piece cake
Lunch: bit of egg mayo sandwich, organix crisps, smoothie
Sn: fruit chunks and yoghurt
D: chicken in creamy sauce, sweet potato mash, courgette. From frais


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

we've been at my aunt's house this last few days and as always Ruby has eaten every single thing she has cooked, :wacko:

Today was
B - 1 weetabix, 1 mango yoghurt
L - cheese and biscuits, little bit of apple, smoothie
D - Lamb curry and brown rice - 2 bowlfuls of this, 2 humzingers, fromage frais


----------



## Miss_Bump

I keep forgetting about this thread :dohh:

We are teething so not much was eaten today

B- Weetabix
L- A few strips of chicken and some cheese
d- A little bit fo pasta and a few mouthfulls of fish

She has had A LOT of milk tho bless her, teething molars suck :(


----------



## MrsVenn

Molly today has had:

Brekkie - Cornflakes
Lunch - Pork casserole and stewed apples.
Dinner - Croissant and cheese followed by rice pudding.

13oz milk


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Today Kai had:

B - Porridge with rasperries and blueberries thrown in

S - Plum multigrain & cheddar crispy rings and some milk

L - Boiled egg with tomato and cheese, strawberry Rachel's yoghurt

S - Plum parmesan bakey bites

D - Homemade chicken goujons in breadcrumbs, carrots, peas & sweetcorn, Rachel's banana yoghurt


----------



## rosie272

Today Charlie had:
B- Mini Weetabix
S- Toast, banana, milk (nursery)
L- Lentil soup, bread roll, birthday cake (nursery)
S- Fruit salad, milk (nursery)
D- Steamed salmon,brocolli & asparagus, Organix gingerbread man 
Milk at bedtime


----------



## fluffpuffin

Isla had 1 banana today - she refused breakfast, lunch and dinner :dohh: She's never done that before, but she's off colour today :(


----------



## emsiee

Today Jessica has had:

half an toasted english muffin with jam

half a weetabix

chicken stir fry with noodles

a yoghurt

Lamb hotpot with carrots, broccoli, cauliflower and peas

another yoghurt

15oz of milk


----------



## bump_wanted

Ollie has had
Weetabix
Tuna pasta with peas & sweetcorn which he refused after 2 mouthfuls so he had beans and 2 melba toasts
Yogurt 
Banana
Tangerine
Fish mash peas and sweetcorn
Yogurt with tangerine cut into it 

2 bottles = 16oz all in 

Xx


----------



## Miss_Bump

Evie had

B- weetabix and half a banana
L- a small bit of quiche
D- potato pancakes (everything else was refused)
S- yoghurt only are a little bit

Loads of milk again


----------



## LankyDoodle

Breastfeed
B - Half toasted muffin, buttered, with TWO (granny's) scrambled eggs! Banana; apple, kiwi and lime smoothie
S - Mixed berry smoothie/milk
L - Cheesey beans (low sugar/salt) with 2 fish fingers (breadcrumbs of course!); water
S - Big cup milk; clementine
D - Tomato pasta with broccoli and peas; fromage frais; a bite or 2 of kiwi
Half a cup of milk


----------



## LoraLoo

Amy had

B- Toasted Fruit bread with butter
S- Apple
L- Pancakes, satsuma, cheese, handful of peanuts
S- White choc buttons, strawberries, fruit smoothie
D- Chicken and noodles, Yogurt


----------



## bluehorse

Today Grace had:

Breakfast: Weetabix with milk and blueberries
Snack: 1 mini orange ricecake
Lunch: Pasta with tomato and pepper sauce and cheese; Bio apple yogurt; Banana
Snack: Organix gingerbread man
Dinner: St Dalfour raspberry jam sandwiches; 2 Organix carrot sticks; apple puree

Plus 2 x 6oz milk and sips of water throughout the day


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

Ruby had

B - Oat crisp
L - the cheese from a sandwich (left bread) smoothie, humzinger
Snack - fairy cake at toddler group (about half)
Dinner - sausage and mash (half a sausage, loads of mash) 2 fromage frais, raisins


----------



## rosie272

Today Charlie has had:
B- Rice Krispies, toast and marmite
No snack
L- Soup and roll at the cafe after swimming, choc chip cookie
S- Blueberries, strawberries
D- Fish fingers, wedges, brocolli, greek yogurt 
Milk at bedtime


----------



## Poppy7

Breakfast - Mango and Passionfruit porridge with fresh blueberries and strawberries
Snack - Banana, Plum crisps and a few cheese melts, 
Lunch - Egg mayo sandwich, grapes
Snack - Satsuma, scotch pancake
Dinner - Ham, potato wedges, mixed veg (only ate baby corn and tried a green bean) and egg, taste of gammon. Dessert was yoghurt mixed with grapes and raspberries


----------



## Seity

Yogurt and milk. I think maybe some teeth are bothering him because he'll make the sign for food, but then refuses to eat anything I offer.


----------



## TennisGal

Br: nada, she's not feeling too good, very snotty with a cold
Sn: milk, piece of cake
Lu: scrambled egg on half bagel, smoothie tube, from frais
Sn: organix sweetcorn hoops, fruit chunks
Dinner: big bowl of roasted vegetable pasta with cheese, lots of fruit, threw most of custard at hair!

Stole: five milky bar buttons from my handbag :rofl:


----------



## MrsVenn

Today Molly has had:

Brekkie - Toast and butter with boiled egg.
Lunch - Chicken with rice and pineapple. Followed by an orange.
Dinner - Ratatouille and couscous, 2 biscuits.

Snacks - Rice cakes

16oz milk


----------



## eddjanuary10

Today Ihsan had

b- porridge then a bowl of chopped strawberries
l- baked potato with cheese and tomatoes (had to mash the inside of the tomatoes through the potato or wouldn't get eaten!
snack- bowl of greek yoghurt with a little honey and raisins
d- chicken tikka, small slice of pizza


----------



## craftymum

Jacob is teething at the minute and has been so bad tempered and fussy so eating hasn't been great at all but today was a pretty good day, I'm actually getting a little worried as he looks a little run down too as he's waking so early and not eating much...anyway today he had
B - raisin wheats, he left a few but ate quite a lot
S - 2 plum baby oat rounds
L - cheese toastie, humzinger
D - pasta in homemade tomato and veg sauce, garlic bread, half a plum baby fromage frais and half a pear

Has anyone else's toddler really cut out their milk intake? Jacob all of a sudden has, he has his bottle in the morning of about 6 oz then about 2 before bed and that's it, he wont take it from a cup at all either.


----------



## emsiee

Today Jessica had:

A slice of toast
a few Organix cheese puffs
Lasagne, half a crumpet and a yoghurt for lunch
a cracker with cheese spread mid afternoon
Spaghetti with meatballs in tomato,garlic and onion sauce with some veg mixed in for dinner
custard for dessert

14oz of milk


----------



## ellie27

Today Anna has had.......

- porridge with half of a banana for breakfast

- tuna mayo sandwich for lunch and a yoghurt

- scrambled eggs and beans and veg for dinner

- another half of banana and a clementine

And 7 oz milk drink:flower:


----------



## Mrs.W

Beaker of milk

Oat pillows and some raisins with a little milk

No snack as he had a late nap and early lunch

Pasta tuna and sweetcorn, yoghurt

Banana at creche

Some spaghetti letters on a slice of toast, loads of blueberries

Beaker of milk


----------



## Kel127

Yesterday!

Breakfast- Applesauce + Vanilla Yogurt +2 egg omelette 
Lunch- Meatloaf (leftovers) +Blueberries
Snack- Veggie Sticks
Dinner- Chili + wheat crackers + apple slices

1 Breastfeed + 12oz milk + lots of water


----------



## eddjanuary10

Today was a good day

b- plum strawb & banana muesli
snack- kiwi, few apple slices
l- 2 fish fingers, green beans
d- cauliflower and potato curry, plain rice
desert- custard pot

3 bm feeds. (been about 4-7 the last few weeks!!!)

:)


----------



## rosie272

Charlie had:
B- Rice krispies, blueberries
S- Organix biscuit, milk
L- Chicken soup, bread roll & fruit salad
S- Dried fruit 
D- Homemade pizza (ham & tomato), mini corn on the cob, blueberries
Milk at bedtime


----------



## MrsVenn

Today Madam had:

Brekkie - Zilch bar 3 dry cornflakes..
Lunch - Some roasted peppers, coucous with fresh herbs and some chicken.
Dinner - Crackers with cheese, blueberries, new potatoes done as jacket potatoes. 

Snacks - 2 cookie things.

20oz milk!


----------



## Poppy7

Breakfast - Bowl of dry cheerios followed by a bowl of porridge (raisins that he stole from my bag :haha:)
Snack - Banana, Plum multigrain crisps, a few Goodies animal biscuits
Lunch - Peanut butter and jam sandwich, grapes
Snack - Apple
Dinner - Chicken curry, yoghurt with a few raspberries, nectarine


----------



## bump_wanted

Weetabix
Melba toast
Dairylea sandwich with cherry tomatoes and cucumber sticks
Natural yogurt with tangerine
Fish mash sweetcorn and peas
Natural yogurt

9oz milk in the morning and then bedtime went tits up tonight he had 9oz at 7 slept til half 8 and then had 7oz between half 8 and half 11 when he decided it was infact bedtime :wacko: 


Few bits of pasta from my spag bol

Xx


----------



## Leilahs_mummy

My DD who until this point has been my champion eater has basically not eaten very much at all today...

Breakfast -1 english muffin toasted with vegemite and cheese (only ate half and started throwing the rest on the ground)

Snack - the little bit of left over muffin + half a banana and 100mls milk

Lunch - 1 piece of block cheese, a little slice of ham, about 5 mouthfuls of yoghurt

I will try her with some fruit for her afternoon snack + 100mls of milk

Dinner will be chicken balls/mash potatoes/veggies


----------



## LankyDoodle

Yesterday we went to see Take That. My mum was meant to have Isabella overnight but she let us down, so we decided to leave her with our very lovely and well loved, brilliant childminder. It was annoying because we have to pay for full day nursery because she is under 2, regardless of if she is there all day or not. We picked her up at lunchtime to take her to Wales with us, as my mum lives near the stadium, but then had to turn round when this happened, so we paid for a full day at nursery we could have used (and let MIL take her to childminder for o/n - MIL is too elderly to have o/n). So she was with the cm from 2pm til 8am this morning, so all her meals yesterday were at childcare! It is the first time we have not been with her overnight and I must say I couldn't fully enjoy myself, and in part it was because I was so worried she might not eat enough before bed etc!!

So yesterday:
Breastfeed
S - Orange, mango and passionfruit smoothie/milk
B - Weetabix/milk; apple; toast
S - Milk; breadstick
L - Cottage pie; water
D - Huge portion of spag bol and mixed veg (and apparently finished hers before any of the other children, most of whom are school age!); homemade fruit muffin (cake); water
Cup milk

Today so far she has had:
B - 2 rounds of toast; big cup of milk
We collected her at 8am and she came straight home and had a breastfeed
S - Mixed berry smoothie/milk

She is asleep at the moment so hasn't yet had her lunch, and I must say I am, again, feeling quite anxious that she's eaten very little so far today!


----------



## bluehorse

Aw Lankydoodle... I feel for you. We've only been away for one night (a wedding) since Grace was born and we left her with MIL. Who would have thought so many little things could happen when we were away for such a short period of time?! I really had to bite my tongue when I found out what she'd been eating! I hope you still manged to enjoy the boys... I've heard good things about the tour.

Yesterday my LO had:

BREAKFAST: Baby porridge and natural yogurt
SNACK: 1 mini orange ricecake
LUNCH: Carrot and coriander soup with brown bread and butter; Activia prune layer yogurt; kiwi
SNACK: Organix gingerbread man
DINNER: Scrambled egg with white toast and butter; handful each of grated carrot and grated cheese; 1 fig

Plus 2 x 6oz milk and a whole beaker(!) of diluted apple juice


----------



## MrsVenn

Molly today has had:

Brekkie - Crumpet with philly
Lunch - Toasted (small amount of tinned tuna) and cheese sandwich, plums.
Dinner - Rice pudding and homemade s&s chicken and rice.

8oz so far, 8 more to go for milky


----------



## sleeping bubs

well not a good day think Mckenzie is either teething or coming down with something was asleep for 3hrs this afternoon

Breakfast- 2 spoons weetibix 1 yogurt drink
Snack- 2 biscotti biscuits and 1/2 banana and apple pouch
Lunch- couple bites marmit roll, 2 slices cheese (stole a few mouthfuls of his cousins mac and cheese as nana was feeding him) 1 pombear and a mouthful of his cousins desert
Snack- 7oz formula milk
Tea- 2 spoons hm leek and potato soup, 1 formula milk lolly and 1/2 mashed avocado.

Will have a bottle of formula milk before bed.


----------



## emsiee

Weetabix

Refused macaroni cheese and beans on toast so ended up with half an omelette
a cracker with cheese on
a yoghurt

Dinner was spaghetti bolegnese
a yoghurt
half a biscuit

15oz of milk


----------



## LankyDoodle

So she's had a bad day today - teeth, poorly with a cold, tired, getting us back for leaving her overnight... I don't know but she's been the antithesis of her usual self!

B - Toast; cup milk
Breastfeed
S - Smoothie/milk
L - Daddy did lunch... the usual not thinking etc, so she was offered 2 fish fingers, peas and carrots. She ate both fish fingers and some of the veg; water
S - Smoothie/milk; banana; red grapes
D - Chicken risotto; carrots and peas not eaten at lunch time; water; rice pudding; cup of mixed berry smoothie. She spat out a good amount of the food she was taking in, had tantrums and just generally wasn't that interested. She was better with the rice pudding but she didn't finish it which is totally unlike her. She gulped down the smoothie.
Cup of milk


----------



## Miss_Bump

Lanky was the concert good? Jealous!!!

Evie seems to have her appetite back :dance:

B- 2 scrambled eggs, half of my toast then half of my banana
L- pitta bread pizza with cheese ham and tomato
D- handful of pasta, chicken, baby corn and green beans and an apricot after

S- a few mini breadsticks, packet of raisins, squeeze fruit pouch and a small satsuma!

Greedy guts lol


----------



## KidneyBeans

Breakfast: Toast, 1/2 banana, and some of her special calorie drink
Snack: 1/2 blueberry muffin
Lunch: Wacky Mac w/Olive Oil


----------



## ilvmylbug

Breakfast: Strawberry PopTarts and milk
Lunch: French Fries and chicken tenders with ketchup and juice

We haven't had dinner yet, but as I was happily snacking on a slice of Tirimasu, she stole it away from me.:|


----------



## rihanna

Harry had

B - Weetabix/rice crispies

Peanut butter sandwich
Banana
fromais frais
2 x cocktail sausages

Sausage
roast parsnip
roast potato
yoghurt
14oz milk


----------



## rosie272

Charlie had:

B- Toast and cashew butter
S- Grapes, raspberries
L- Chicken & veg (refused) fruit salad (nursery)
S- Organix biscuit, 1/2 banana
D- Refused veg curry so he had Rice Krispies then breadsticks and hummous, pear (ate half) 
Milk at bedtime


----------



## StarrySkies

Breakfast : shreddies and a bannana
Lunch: Fish pie.
Snack. From frais with raspberries and strawberries 
Dinner: Jacket potato, cheese and beans, followed by an apple and a couple of biscuits!


----------



## bluehorse

Today Grace had:

Breakfast: Weetabix and milk
Lunch: Herby stuffed courgettes (recipe from latest edition of Sainsbury's Little One's magazine) and some tinned tomatoes; apple Activia yogurt
Snack: Banana
Dinner: A couple of pork meatballs with chickpea, tomato and sweet potato sauce (Organix toddler meal); Activia prune layer yogurt

2 x 6oz milk (left 2oz at bedtime) plus sips of water throughout day.


----------



## sleeping bubs

kidneybeans what high calorie milk is ur lo on as my mckenzie is on sma high energy and soon been put on pedisure


----------



## Poppy7

ilvmylbug said:


> Breakfast: Strawberry PopTarts

Cor, I love Pop Tarts. You have me craving a chocolate one now!


----------



## emsiee

Today Jessica had:

Shreddies

a cheese topped crumpet
a yoghurt

a few choc buttons

Fish in parsley sauce, mash, carrots, sprouts and peas
custard for desssert

18oz of milk


----------



## sleeping bubs

today
b- licked peanut butter off toast ate a couple of bites, 1 yogert drink
S- (toddler group 3 grapes 1 strawberry a couple of cheerios and a yogert 1/2 fruit pouch
L- 1/2 little tin of tomato hoops and a custard pot
S- 250mls formula milk
T- 1/2 mini carrot potato waffle 1/4 sausage and some broccoli, formula milk lolly and 1/4 biscuit

100mls formula milk before bed


----------



## LankyDoodle

Isabella didn't eat nearly as much today. She isn't feeling herself, but we also went swimming and she slept for three hours this afternoon so she missed lunch (a case of weighing up what was more important in the circumstances).

She has had:

Breastfeed
B - Crumpet spread with butter and honey; most of her banana; most of a cup of mixed berry smoothie; water;
S - Cup of milk with a little mango and passionfruit smoothie in it;
L - Nothing!
S - Nothing!
D - Bap spread with phili; rice pudding; about a quarter of a cup of apple, kiwi and lime smoothie and some of a cup of milk;
Drank some of her cup of milk before bed.

Odd day, not a lot eaten really but tomorrow is another day!


----------



## rihanna

B - Toast
L - Chicken, peas, carrots, mash bit of gravy. peach yoghurt x 2
T - Pasta, peas, sausage. Yoghurt

14oz milk


----------



## Nats21

Callum had - 

Breakfast - Rice crispies
Dinner - Pasta with a cheese sauce and veg / Blackcurrant yoghurt
Tea - Jacket potato with cheese and spaghetti hoops and salad / Strawberries

He also had 20oz of milk, some watered down apple juice and some carrot stix for snack xx


----------



## rosie272

Charlie not feeling great today so he had:
B- Weetabix (1/2) and milk 
S- Potato scone
L- Few spoons of chicken soup, 1/2 banana
S- Blueberries
D- Tomato and basil penne (tiny bit) and breadsticks (refused any fruit/dessert)
Milk at bedtime


----------



## bluehorse

Grace had:

Breakfast: Weetabix and milk
Snack: 2 mini ricecakes
Lunch: Other half of Organix meal from yesterday (Pork meatballs with chickpea, tomato and sweet potato sauce); yogurt with apple and plum puree
Snack: Organix gingerbread man
Dinner: St. Dalfour raspberry jam sandwiches on wholemeal bread; handful of sultanas; blueberries

Plus 2 x 6oz milk and sips of water


----------



## Tegans Mama

Today T has had

Breakfast - wholewheat toast, two yogurts, milk

Lunch - wholewheat cheese roll, 1/2 bag cheese and onion walkers crisps, few bites of my chocolate crispie cake :lol:

Dinner - Heinz bbq beans and sausages, two yugurts, two pots of fruit puree, milk. 

Obviously she drinks juice throughout the day and gets through a lot of milk :lol:

This was a very good day food wise. She normally eats.. well.. nothing


----------



## Rachel S

B - Weetabix and milk
L - Mashed veg, yogurt and some fresh peach
D - Pasta bake with veggies and some melon

She also had 4 white choc buttons, some baby type savoury crackers and her milk mid afternoon before nap and before bed.


----------



## rihanna

B - Toast / rice crispies
S - raisins
L - fruity porridge, 2 x yoghurts
S- 7oz milk
T - potatoe, beans, sausage, apricots raisins ,a marshmallow!
Bedtime - 6oz


----------



## bibswy

Today Billie has had...

Breakfast
ReadyBrek with a sprinkle of coco pops on top - she ate about half of it.
1/2 banana

Lunch
Soft cheese on toast (ate about half a slice, licked the cheese off the rest)
cherry tomatoes (sucked out the pips and left the rest)
slice of ham
lollipop

Snack
Slice of watermelon
3 strawberries (chewed and spat out)
half a big apple
1 biscuit

Dinner
Tuna pasta with sweetcorn and mayo (ate some)

8oz milk at bedtime and always has juice throughout the day. (she also often steals milk from Charlie, lol)

She's done quite well to be fair. Sometimes I worry she's not eating enough but she's a healthy weight and she makes up for lesser days by munching loads another day!


----------



## LankyDoodle

We are making a really conscious effort to ensure Isabella is getting toddler portions - she will eat and eat and eat. She is a fabulous little eater and will generally eat anything given, but her weight is really piling on. This is after she spent the first 8 months of her life as a 'concern' to the HV due to slower than normal weight gain, mainly due to reflux. So her gaining the same amount of weight now that she is so active and not taking as much milk, is a bit of a concern. Therefore, we're looking carefully at how much she is eating, which does gall me as she is such a great eater. 

Breastfeed
B - rice crispies with whole milk; banana
S - Half her cup of whole milk
L - Ate about a third of a bap spread with butter and marmite; ignored cherry tomatoes (she generally loves them!); big lump of cheddar; water; some of the milk she left from snack time
S - Large cup of cranberry, blueberry and cherry Innocent smoothie
S - Large cup of whole milk
D - Small bowl (about a third of a carton) of Covent Garden summer vegetable soup; a couple of the handful of grapes she was offered; small fromage frais; water
Cup of milk before bed (sips rather than drinks!)


----------



## Embovstar

Today, Isaac had:

Breakfast: 1& half weetabix with whole milk and half a banana

Lunch: a chicken and hummous sandwich, some cherry toms and pear quarters

Dinner: chicken and butternut squash pie with fresh broc/cauli and carrots, a handful of blueberries 

Snacks: Half a pack of teddy crisps and some raisins

He'll be having 4oz of milk in a bit and then bed :happydance:

Nicola xx


----------



## LoraLoo

B- Breastmilk, Toast, Blueberries
S-Few crisps, Rasberries, Cherries, Strawberries
L- Home made spag bol (left over from yest) yogurt
S- More strawberries, Satsuma, Icecream
D- Pork chops, new potatoes, Carrots, Brocolli


----------



## bluehorse

Today Grace had:

Breakfast: Weetabix with a good handful of sultanas and milk; half a homemade pancake with syrup
Lunch: We had a picnic in the park- Jam and cheese sandwich on wholemeal bread; Activia prune layer yogurt; about half a pack of Organix carrot sticks
Snack: 3/4 of a banana
Dinner: Fishfinger, mashed potato, brussel sprouts, sweetcorn and tomatoes (ate about half of this but it was a HUGE portion!)

Plus usual 2 x 6oz milk and some water


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

B - h/m scotch pancakes with fruit spread, raisins and strawberries
L - Half a slice of cheese on toast, strawberries, yoghurt, fruit smoothie
Snack - oat biscuit
Dinner - h/m pizza with red pepper and mushroom, yoghurt, 2 humzingers, a breadstick


----------



## Tegans Mama

B- yogurt, fruit puree, toast (brown bread)
L- cheese spread sandwich (brown bread), sausage roll, three cocktail sausages, fruit puree, two yogurts, milk, juice
D- half a cheese and tomato pizza (child size), one yogurt, milk. 

We have an appetite. Yay :)


----------



## rosie272

Today Charlie's not been too well and hasn't eaten much :(

B- Few spoons of Asda Loops (cheerio type things, they're much nicer!)
S- Blackberries, raspberries and a few strawberries 
L- Carrot and corriander soup with croutons (not much of that either)
S- 2 malted milk biscuits and milk 
D- Baked sweet potato & butter, 1/2 banana 
More milk at bedtime


----------



## JuneBabyBump

breakfast: a combination of porridge, yogurt and some apple, banana and apricot
snack: some mango
lunch: meatstew with lentils and vegetable
snack: half a banana and some cheese
dinner: pan fried fish, broccoli, peas and rice

we ate the same as him except for the snacks.


----------



## bluehorse

Grace has been a little fusier than usual today. Think it's her teeth as she has been holding her face a lot :nope:

Breakfast: Baby porridge with milk and sultanas (about 2/3 but a small portion)
Snack: 1 wheatbran breadstick and half a fig
Lunch: We went to a buffet restaurant for Father's Day. Grace had a little bit of chicken and sweetcorn soup; 3 potato wedges and 1 sweet potato wedge. (She was also offered stir fried veg, cucumber, fish and sausage but refused them all!) Did have pudding tho- Banana and raisins in custard; 2 lychees and a small slice of peach. 
Snack: 1 oatcake
Dinner: Pasta with homemade sweet potato, tomato and courgette sauce (ate most of this :thumbup:); apricot fromage frais

She will have also had 2 x 6oz milk, alongside sips of water and diluted apple juice


----------



## LankyDoodle

Isabella has been busy today. Waterbabies photoshoot. She is still being a bit silly with food - spitting it out after chewing it. Not sure what is going on there but I am not going to make an issue of it as she doesn't do it all the time and I am pretty sure her teeth are hurting lots.

Breastfeed
B - Clementine (chewed every segment, sucked to within an inch of its life, then spat out the skin :S ); Granola with whole milk (only accepted about 5 or 6 mouthfuls and only swallowed about 2 of those, but did take the milk from the other spoonfuls she had accepted!); cup of cranberry, blueberry and cherry smoothie
S - Some of her cup of milk; ginger biscuit
L - Bap with phili; bit more of her milk; water
S - Slither of grandad's birthday cake; bit more of her milk
D - Chicken risotto; grapes (chewed, sucked and then spat out); more smoothie
Some of a cup of milk before bed

Not a great day but, again, I won't be making an issue of this.


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

Lanky - the chewing and spitting is classic teething, Ruby has done this loads in the past.


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

B - Shreddies
L - Wheatbran breadsticks, cheese chunks, strawberries
D - 3 large roast potatoes, some of the crust from steak pie (didn't like the meat for some reason) broccoli, fromage frais, smoothie, slice of cake


----------



## rihanna

B - weetabix
S- raisins covered in yoghurt
L - Peanut butter sandwich, fromais frais
T -roast parsnips, peas, ham

140z milk
2 x beaker water


----------



## TennisGal

Br: porridge with banana and raspberries
Sn: organix sweetcorn rings
Lu: not a good lunch!! Yoghurt, two rich tea, fruit chunks. Refused all sandwich.
Sn: smoothie
Din: Chicken and leek pie, jersey royals, asparagus followed by from frais and half mini muffin


----------



## embojet

Molly's definately over her tummy bug!

crunchy nut cornflakes
a mini muller rice
half an apple
poached egg and toast
2x small fromage frais
grapes
a huge banana
2 of Daddy's chocolates
spaghetti bolognase + brocolli which she asked for
garlic bread
milk before bed

don't know where she puts it :wacko:


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

Blimey! :)


----------



## Tegans Mama

B - Coco pops with whole milk, milk as a drink, 2 yogurts, fruit puree. 
L - Cheese sandwich
D - mashed potato, slow cooked beef, yorkshire pudding, sweetcorn, 2 yogurts


----------



## rosie272

Still not well :( so today Charlie had:
B- Mixed berries, milk
S- More berries, 1/2 yogurt
L- Lentil soup, 1 breadstick
S- Loadsa strawberries
D- 2 roast potatos & gravy, other 1/2 yogurt
Milk at bedtime


----------



## eddjanuary10

Today was;

b- porridge, blueberries, blackberries & strawberries
l- cheesy mash potato & fish goujons
d- pitta bread & a few bits of chicken
desert- yoghurt, banana


----------



## Mary Jo

Adam had -

breakfast- Weetabix & milk, some of my cornflakes, a banana
lunch - roast beef, 1.5 yorkshire puddings, a roast potato, carrots, strawberries (refused green beans, broccoli and mash, which usually he gobbles up!)
snack - half an apple
dinner - slice of toast with butter, cream cheese and marmite, more strawberries, a slice of buttered malt loaf, a fromage frais


----------



## Windmills

Yesterday Daisy had - 
B - handful of cheerios and a banana, milk
S - blueberries
L - tuna sandwich and some grapes
S - raspberries and a couple of Organix carrot stix. 
D - spaghetti and meatballs (tiny portion, she gets bored trying to chase it round the bowl), apple juice, a yoghurt. 

I never realised how healthy she eats :wacko:


----------



## MissBroody

yesterday:

breakfast: porridge
lunch: brocolli and cheese sauce, mashed potato and a fish finger
snack: strawberries, raspberries and grapes and half a weetabix
dinner: home-made leek and potato soup and a brown bread roll

18oz milk

today:

breakfast: crumpets
lunch: cheese spread on toast, organix cheese and herb puffs, yoghurt and 3 strawberries
snack: melon slices
dinner is a jacket potato with cheese

12 oz of milk so far - another 6 oz bottle before bed

xx


----------



## sleeping bubs

well today
breakfast- 1 weetabix with whole milk, 3 strawberries and 10 raspberries
Snack- 1 yogurt 5 mini ritz biscuits
Lunch- pizza hut- 3 pieces of pasta, a bite of cheese pizza, 5 slices of cucumber, and yes 9 cherry tomatoes
Snack- 7oz milk and 2 mini ritz biscuits
Tea- peanut butter sandwich (didn't touch) a slice of ham a cheese triangle some of my white bread, 4 segments of orange, a couple spoons of yogurt and one pom bear

Will have milk before bed about 7-8oz formula milk 

not much food today


----------



## OmiOmen

:happydance: I am pretty excited to be able to write in this again as my son has not eaten well recently due to teething but today he has gone crazy with food. It may seem like a strange mix but he seems not to like things mixed together very much and small amounts of different things in one meal.

Breakfast: Banana and yoghurt with a fruit smoothie but he also pilfered from his daddies plate of roughly a tablespoon of beans, 1/4 slice of toast, roughly 1 egg yolk and 2 bites of Quorn sausage. (We went to weatherspoons.)

Lunch: A little bit of strawberry, 1/3 of a small pot of fromage frais, hummus, 4 tomato organix maze snacks and a tiny bit of cheese.

Dinner: Quorn cubes and sweet potato and carrot mash, grapes and pineapple and strawberry's, 6 tomato and cheese organix maze snacks, another tiny bit of cheese.

No snacks today and breast-milk on demand.


----------



## LankyDoodle

Thank you, Claire!

Isabella is teething really badly, poor little bean. Apparently she was fine with the childminder, though. :/

She had:

Breastfeed
B - Rice crispies/whole milk (only ate half of the small bowl she was offered before she started spitting it out); half the banana before she started spitting it out; large cup of cranberry, blueberry and cherry smoothie
S - Cup of milk
S - Cup of strawberry and banana smoothie
L (at childminder's) - Ham sandwich, cocktail sausages, crisps and grapes
S (at childminder's) - Breadsticks; banana
S - Cup of milk
D - Pasta, peas and mackerel in houmous; small fromage frais; water
Will sip at her cup of milk before bed in 20 minutes!

PS - I think I will stop giving her bananas on days she is due to go to the c/m, because regardless of the fact I tell her what she's had for breakfast, she still always gets given another banana! I think, with the smoothies, she is eating too much fruit, but it is a good way of getting food into her when she spits a lot of everything else out. I was thinking I might start making my own veggie smoothies.


----------



## xerinx

Logan hasnt stopped eating today-

Breakfast- 2 weetabix with milk- one slice of buttered toast
Snack-Another bit of toast, and orange 
Lunch- Chinese stirfry (homemade)
Snack- Tuna mayo sandwich- pasta bake stolen from the fridge and a cheese triangle stolen again!
Dinner- Chicken, beans and cheesy mash. Frozen grapes,orange,melon and pear. Stole 2/3 fruit pastilles! ,milk ice lolly (homemade)

Milk and water throughout the day.


----------



## TennisGal

Lizzie is lunch striking again...

Br: porridge with blueberries and strawbs
Sn: glass milk, piece h/m lemon cake
Lu: yoghurt and fruit chunks. About eight forks of scrambled egg
Sn: organix tomato slices, rich tea, bit of avocado
Din: chicken pasta bake, lots of asparagus, yoghurt and smoothie, half a rich tea


----------



## rihanna

B - cornflakes
S- apple rice cakes
L - 1/2 toasted tea cake. 1/2 mini quiche 2 x strawberry yoghurts
S - organix ginger bread man
T - tagliatelle with ham, cheese and broccoli

15oz milk


----------



## hattiehippo

Tom has a bottomless pit for a stomach today and has eaten so much,

1st B - dry cheerios in bed with us, few sips of whole milk
2nd B - toast with cheese spread, yoghurt
Snack - rice cakes and bit of my cake
L - mushroom tortelini with pesto, banana and raisins
D - 2 fish fingers, smiley face potato shapes, mixed veg, tayberries, yoghurt, more raisins

Before bed - 8oz of milk, small bowl of dry cheerios and stole some of daddy's doughnut.

Where is all the food going???


----------



## Rachel S

B - Weetabix
S - Milk and some banana
L - Lentil puree, some Paella and a yogurt, a mini milk ice lolly & water
Milk at 3pm before nap
D - Veg puree, peach and some raisins & water
S - 1/2 weetabix
Milk at 8.15 before bed


----------



## OmarsMum

B: 1/2 apple + 1/2 mango + 4 scoops of 7 grains cereals mixed with mandarin juice
L: Chicken, potatoes & carrot stew + fried rice
Sn: 1/2 apple
D: Omlette with cheese & parsley + plain yoghurt


----------



## Nats21

Callums had - 

B - Porridge
D - Homemade pizza, bread and butter, salad / Strawberries
T - Pasta with veg in a cheese sauce / Orange

18oz of milk, some watered down apple juice

Snack was cheese and herb puff crisps


----------



## rosie272

Today Charlie still not well and had:

B- Berry smoothie
S- 1/2 toasted tea cake & fruit spread 
L- Small portion chicken soup, fruit salad
S- Strawberries
D- 1 slice spinach and tomato pizza, refused yogurt
Milk at bedtime


----------



## bluehorse

Yesterday Grace had:

Breakfast: Weetabix and milk
Snack: 1 orange ricecake
Lunch: Veggie sausage, new potatoes, peas and tomatoes; chopped kiwi and a raspberry fromage frais
Snack: 3 dried prunes
Dinner: Cheese and avocado sandwich (picked out most of the cheese and some of the avocado; ate about 2 mouthfuls of the bread!); 2 Organix carrot sticks and a handful of sultanas

6 oz milk in the morning and 7oz in the evening (thought I'd offer her more as she's been fussy with the sandwiches); sips of diluted apple juice.


----------



## OmiOmen

My son was super hungry again today for the second time in a row so once again I have something worth putting in here. :thumbup: I can not get over how he went from not wanting enough to eat to this!

*Breakfast:* Boiled egg (more white than yellow), half a slice of toast with marmite and some pineapple. 
*Lunch:* Cucumber and pepper with hummus, strawberry and a taste of peach (does not like peach it would seem), 6 tomato and cheese organix maze snacks, some potato and carrot mash. 
*Dinner:* Vegetable finger sandwich and cottage cheese, organix raspberry and apple oat bar.
*Snacks:* Raisins, pot of fromage frais, orange (stolen from my large fruit salad). He is still breastfed on demand although he had a very small amount of cows milk from his dodiy cup with lunch.


----------



## TennisGal

Way better today from Lady Elizabeth!!

Br: porridge with banana and raspberries
Sn: plum biscuit and glass milk
Lunch: cod and salmon fishcake, asparagus, courgettes, lemon and coriander couscous, yoghurt and fruit chunks
Sn: organix sweetcorn hoops, small piece berry cake
Dinner: roasted vegetable pasta with cheese, from frais with smoothie tube

Stolen: half my berry cake, beetroot crisps!


----------



## MammyBoo

breakfast ~ porridge
lunch ~ some lentil soup and yoghurt (not together obviously :L)
dinner ~ a tortilla wrap with some cheese
snacks ~ fruit (strawberries, melon, grapes)


----------



## bluehorse

Today Grace had:

Breakfast: Weetabix with some chopped prunes and milk
Lunch: Fishfinger, potato waffle and baked beans; banana; strawberry fromage frais
Snack: Organix gingerbread man
Dinner: St Dalfour raspberry jam sandwiches on wholemeal bread; apple and plum puree


----------



## LankyDoodle

Breastfeed
B - Banana; cup cranberry, blueberry and cherry smoothie; multigrain hoops/whole milk
S - Cup milk; buttermilk pancake
L - Half a bap with philli and houmous; water
S - Cup milk/smoothie; raspberry oat bar
D - Pasta, peas, baby corn, asparagus and mackerel in houmous; Onken apricot yoghurt; cherries; water
Sipped at her cup of milk


----------



## TennisGal

^^the waitrose multigrain hoops are yummy aren't they? And not too sugary! Lizzie has some for tomorrow.


----------



## Mary Jo

Adam has had :-

breakfast: 1.5 Weetabix, 1/2 an apple
snack: a banana, an untoasted waffle (he didn't want to wait)
lunch: roast beef slices, cucumber, cherry tomato, a toasted waffle with peanut butter, grapes
dinner: grilled spicy yogurt chicken, basmati rice, green beans, broccoli, cucumber, cherry tomato, mandarins, a slice of buttered malt loaf


----------



## rosie272

Today Charlie has had:
B- Wholegrain hoops & milk
S- Apple slices with cashew butter
L- Tomato & basil soup, roll and a pear
S- Fruit salad
D- Chicken and brocolli, sweetcorn and potatos
Milk at bedtime


----------



## bonniebluesky

Elijah Blue had

Muesli , about 1/2 piece wholemeal toast with butter, slice Melon, water
Banana
Tuna Sandwiches , Plum fromage frais, water
Slice melon
Cod, broccoli and peas with cheese sauce, peach , water.

around 3/4 litre Gold top milk throughout day.


----------



## eddjanuary10

Today Ihsan had-

b- weetabix. pineapple ring
l- baked potato with cheese
snack- yoghurt & banana
d- chicken,peppers,onion & tomato with mashed potato


----------



## OmarsMum

B- cereals in mandarin juice + 1/2 mango
L- green beans + lamb meat + rice
Sn- fruit pot + few spoon of my yoghurt ice-cream
D- cheese & parsley pasta in cream sauce + few spoons of plain yoghurt


----------



## Rachel S

B - Weetabix and chopped banana
L - Veg puree and yogurt
Milk at 3pm
D - pasta shells and tom and veg sauce and chopped up peach
S - 4 white choc buttons
Milk at 8.15pm


----------



## kerrie24

Today Owen has had
b-grapes and a cookie
couple of quavers,apple juice
l-homemade ham pizza
More grapes and orange
d-hot pot then some of my baked potato,ice lolly
orange again.


----------



## TennisGal

Random food day!

Br: eggy bread with berries
Sn: glass of milk, berry cake
Lunch: ignored omelette, ate courgettes, tomato wheels, from frais and fruit chunks
Sn: rich tea, pumpkin rice cakes
Di: cottage pie, courgettes, yoghurt


----------



## xKimx

Toast and butter and glass of milk for breakfast
Waffle afterwards for snack
Cheese toastie and water for lunch
Banana for snack 
Spag bol for dinner with water
1 slice of toast before bed as he was hungry


----------



## OmarsMum

B- He asked for rice when he woke up, he's going through a hungry phase & I'm not used to those phases :rofl: , I had some leftovers in the fridge, so he had 1 rice stuffed zucchini + 3/4 apple

L: Green beans + pasta & air fried french fries to feed himself + meat balls 

D: Cheese sandwich + fruit pot


----------



## rosie272

Charlie had:

B- Crumpet and fruit spread, blueberries
S- Toast, milk (nursery)
L- Sausage, root mash & brocolli, blueberries (nursery)
S- Small banana, milk (nursery)
D- Boiled rice, brocolli, peas & sweetcorn with salmon flakes, fruit salad 
Milk at bedtime


----------



## eddjanuary10

Today Ihsan had

b- porridge with apple & banana puree
l- hm chicken nuggets and baby potatoes
d- spicy mince pilaf, plain yoghurt and half a mini garlic nan
grapes, vanilla cookie

:)


----------



## sleeping bubs

yesterday mckenzie had
B porridge chocolate flavour
S 3 grapes and 6oz fomula milk
L bread and butter didn't touch 1 slice banana 5pombears 1 custard pot and 5choc buttons
S 6pombears
T sauage chips amd beans ate sauage a few chips dipped in beans 1 fruit pouch and half hm scone 

8oz milk b4 bed


----------



## bluehorse

Yesterday Grace had:

Breakfast: Baby porridge and natural yogurt
Lunch: Pasta with pesto and sweetcorn; mashed banana and chopped kiwi
Snack: Organix gingerbread man
Dinner: One oatcake with butter and grated cheese; little bits of left over veg (wasn't much interested- left most of these); 4 dried prunes; a handful of sultanas and a raspberry fromage frais

Plus 2 x 6oz milk and some diluted apple juice


----------



## TennisGal

Today Mademoiselle Elizabeth had:

Br: scrambled eggs, half a bagel
Sn: small slice banana loaf, smoothie tube
Lu: chicken, hm bread, paltry amount of courgette, bag of organix carrot puffs, two plum from frais
Sn: fruit chunks, a few buttons
Dinner: huge amount of fish pie , broccoli and yoghurt

Stole: handful of Gma's crab salad, a jersey royal and a the froth from my sisters coffee. Just scooped the entire frothy part up!


----------



## rosie272

^^ :haha: Charlie always goes for the chocolate foam on my cappucino! 

Today he had:
B- Muesli and milk
S- 1/2 large banana, milk (nursery)
L- Lentil soup, roll & fruit salad (nursery)
S- Mixed berrie smoothie (nursery)
D- Refused dinner, just had 3 oatcakes with cashew butter and a huge fruit salad 
Milk and 2 breadsticks at bedtime


----------



## Hotbump

Jovanni woke up too late for breakfast so 
L: egg with chicken franks
S: half a chocolate short cake and a straberry fruit strip


----------



## Mary Jo

Adam had:-

breakfast - cheerios and milk, 1/2 a banana
lunch - 1.5 waffles with peanut butter, grapes, a nectarine, a chunk of mature cheddar
snack - the other 0.5 waffle left from lunch
dinner - grilled chicken, a piece of pita, cucumber, tomato, mandarins, plain yogurt


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

Y'day Ruby had:

B - large bowl own brand shreddies
Snack - breadstick
L- Cheesy wholemeal scone, papaya, yoghurt
D - sausage and mash (as usual, only ate a little bit of sausage but went crazy for the mash) yoghurt, bowl of cereal (her choice, cereal obssession atm)


----------



## OmarsMum

Yesterday:

B: 3 chicken nuggets + 4 fries + 1/2 mango - he woke up wanting to eat chicken :rofl: , chicken nuggets were the easiest chicken to prepare for breakfast- he's been asking for nonbreakfast food for the past few days

L: spinach with minced meat + rice 

Sn: fruit pot

Dinner- little cereals in mandarin juice, 1 tbsp of plain yoghurt, 1 cheese stick & a small piece of at bread


----------



## bluehorse

Yesterday:

Breakfast: Wholemeal toast with butter and St. Dalfour raspberry jam
Lunch: Pasta with h/m sweet potato, tomato and courgette sauce; chopped kiwi and strawberry fromage frais
Snack: a dried prune
Dinner: Scrambled egg and grated cheese; apricot fromage frais

Today

Breakfast: Weetabix and milk
Lunch: Quorn, mixed bean and vegetable stew; raspberry fromage frais and mashed banana
Snack: Oatcake
Dinner: Peanut butter sandwiches on wholemeal bread; handful of Organix carrot sticks; 2 dried prunes; grated apple with sultanas mixed through


Usual milk/ sips of water


----------



## LankyDoodle

Breastfeed
B - 1 and a half weetabix/whole milk (added raisins and onken yoghurt); banana; diluted copella apple juice
S - Berry smoothie/Milk
L - Slice homemade pizza (wouldn't eat the cherry tomatoes on it, or rather she would put it in her mouth, suck and spit out!); water
S - Mango and passionfruit smoothie/milk; ginger biscuit
D - Pasta, peas, carrots, baby corn, asparagus, mackerel in cheese sauce; water
Sipped at her milk before bed

Went to bed early. Under the weather at the moment - teeth, bad nappy rash, poorly tummy maybe. Just not been right for about a week now!


----------



## bubbles123

Today it was:
Brekkie: one weetabix with raisins
Snack: 2 rice cakes, a bread stick and more raisins (he loves his raisins!)
Lunch: a cheese sandwich, peas, an apple fruit pot and an Organix gingerbread man biscuit
Snack: Little bowl of Morrisons shreddies
Tea: Lentil and Spinach dahl with rice and some grapes.
+ water and 12ozs cows milk.


----------



## Poppy7

Breakfast - Honey and Amond porridge with berries
Snack - Banana, Pear, Carrot and Apple (at Toddler Group). Afterwards Els had a fruit squeezy, raisins and some organix crisps and cheese bites
Dinner - Homemade apricot scone with jam
Snack - Rich Tea and a few more Organix crisps
Dinner - Cottage Pie with Beans. Dessert was yoghurt and the very last piece of his Easter bunny!

I'm glad he has eaten so welll today as Elliott has had diarrhoea for nearly 2 weeks now. He was also sick twice today. He has been absolutely fine in himself though. A stool sample is being tested by the Doctors so I am patiently waiting to hear the results. The Doctors are suspecting Gastroenteritis or a viral bug but the sample will pick up anything else. Poor little dude. :(


----------



## ellismum

Poppy7, I hope Elliot gets better soon. There is a bug doing the rounds here too. 

Today, when he found time to eat, my human dustbin ate:

B: Large Bowl of Ready Break
S: Sliced Apple and Grapes
L: Ham and Cheese Sandwich, Handful of plain Kettle Chips.
S: Humzinger and some White chocolate buttons
D: Waffles, HM chicken fingers and beans. Fromaige Frais.

Drink was Water or Milk (most of which is sat in my carpet as spitting it out is clearly more fun than drinking it!)


----------



## fairy1984

8oz milk
breakfast: wheetabix, a few shredded wheat, a big handful of blueberries
snack: more blueberries, a biscotti baby biscuit
lunch: jacket potato with cheesey beans
snack: raisins
dinner: fish pie followed by little yogurt
8 oz milk


----------



## LoraLoo

B- Yogurt and Banana (turned nose up at cereal)
S- Some wotsits,cheese string
L- Sausage Roll
S- Apple, Satsuma
D- Tomato and Chilli pasta with Sausage- ate none, so let her snack on strawberries, rasberries and cherries. Toast before bed x


----------



## mylittlebubs

Lincoln had cornflakes and banana with milk. Strawberries, biscuit for breakfast
Spaghetti and some fish and chips from daddy for lunch
Snacks; a box of grapes, a box of strawberries, half a tin of sweet corn, then continued with rice and prawns with mixed veggies for dinner... !!!!!!
My mil was in a shock when she saw how much he ate this evening, I was shocked too,lol


----------



## bluehorse

Breakfast: Baby porridge with raspberry fromage frais and sultanas mixed through
Snack: Half a banana
Lunch: Pasta with pesto, sweetcorn and cheese; lettuce leaf and slice of cucumber; chopped kiwi
Snack: sultanas and an Organix gingerbread man
Dinner: We were at a friends BBQ so she was quite distracted and only picked at little bits- Wholemeal bread with butter and jam; few pieces of pasta; 5 olives; a cherry tomato; plum and apple pieces

Plus 2 x 6oz milk (didn't finish evening bottle) and sips of diluted fresh mango juice


----------



## Poppy7

Breakfast - Cup of dried Cherrios. Poached egg on toast
Snack - Refused a biscuit, didn't want anything :wacko:
Lunch - Cheese biscuits with Phili and chutney
Snack - Organix crisps and raisins
Dinner - Roast chicken, mashed potato, carrots and sweet corn. Ice cream for dessert - a special treat :D

His nappies are still not right and he's got a snotty nose today too :nope:

Positive outcome of the day....we put up his new single bed. He was so excited and he loves it :D


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

Ruby had:

B - shreddies
Snack - h/m ginger biscuit x 2, fruit smoothie pouch
Lunch - most of a jacket potato inc skin, with cheese, yoghurt
Snack - chocolate cupcake. We were at a fete and as all the cakes were homemade I let her choose and she looooved it!
Dinner - was so tired couldn't wait to eat with us so she had fish fingers and broccoli, refused waffle. Raisins and stole a crisp from OH


----------



## rosie272

Aw Poppy, poor little man :( Hope he gets well soon 

Today Charlie has had:

B- Potato scone, some grapes
S- Fruit salad
L- Breadsticks with cashew butter, 2 cornish wafers, grapes
S- Boiled egg 
D- Sweet potato wedges, baby sweetcorn, raspberries
Milk and a small banana at bedtime


----------



## eddjanuary10

b- shreddies
l- toast and banana
d- chicken and potatoes, plain yoghurt
snack- few strawberries

:)


----------



## Rachel S

B-Porrige
L-Pasta and veg sauce, a few pieces of sunflower seed bread, some mango and 4 white choc buttons
D-Rest of the pasta dish form lunch, watermelon and raisins
S-raisins, a few mini biscuits
Lots of water and milk as normal mid morning and before bed


----------



## eddjanuary10

Today was a good day

b- weetabix
snack- banana, yoghurt
l- cheese panini, an apple, orange and apple organix oat bar
d- cauliflower and potato curry, half a pitta
desert- watermelon, strawberries & grapes

:)


----------



## bluehorse

Sunday:

Breakfast: Crumpet with butter and thinly spread Marmite, 2 prunes
Snack: mini ricecake
Lunch: Cheese ommelette, baked beans, half a veggie sausage
Snack: strawberries, 1 prune
Dinner: Coley fillet, 2 potato croquettes, carrots and sweetcorn

Monday:

Breakfast: Weetabix and milk
Snack: a plum
Lunch: Creamy courgette, mince and mushroom bake; Activia rhubarb yogurt; kiwi
Snack: Breadstick
Dinner: Oatcake with grated cheese; watercress and tomato (refused these); raspberry fromage frais; fresh strawberries


----------



## Isobelhh

My little girl had

Weetabix and banana for breakfast.

Snack - rest of banana

Chicken, mashed potato with carrots (mixed together so thats she eats the carrots!!lol) and baby gravy. A fruit pot (hipp organic) afterwards

Afternoon snack is fruited toast

For Tea it's spaghetti with tuna and tomatoes with a bit of cheese and angel delight afterwards


----------



## Dizzy321

cheerios
banana, strawberry & apple smoothie 
fishfinger sandwich
fromage frais
melon chunks
homemade beef burger with cheese & cucumber


----------



## rosie272

Today Charlie had:

B- Rice Krispies, blackberries
S- Banana, milk (nursery)
L- Tomato soup, seeded roll, fruit salad (nursery)
S- Crackers (no cheese), raisins (nursery)
D-1 beef sausage, corn on the cob, mini carrot & potato waffle, mixed berries 
Milk at bedtime


----------



## Lownthwaite

So far LO has had:

B - toast and a yogurt
L - Potato cake with cheese spread and ham, carrot sticks and tomatos 

BF on demand and water offered.


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

y'day Ruby had:

B - small bowl of shreddies
L - lots of breadsticks, homemade houmous, about 3 cheese biscuits, fruit smoothie
Snack - cheese biscuits again, she's obssessed
D - potato wedges and broccoli. Was also offered h/m chicken nuggets but she just fed those to me! Then she had about half an apple, and a fromage frais.


----------



## rihanna

B - Shreddies
S- banana
L - cheese spread sarnies, ellas kitchen breadstix things , fromais frais
S - raisins
T - mash, sausages, parsnips


----------



## Seity

Yesterday
B - Graham crackers, applesauce
L - Peanut butter, toast
S - Pretzels
D - Pulled pork with garlic sauce and rice


----------



## littleone2010

8oz milk with porridge with bananas and strawberries roughly mashed in
Croissant with ham and cheese, getting fussy with bread now so didnt eat much of croissant, petit filous
Cookie for snack and half a banana
Wholewheat pasta with beef tomato and parsley sauce Apple and custard dessert
Will have 8oz before bed
Had water all day from sippy cup xx


----------



## Poppy7

Breakfast - Porridge
Snack - Banana, strawberries, organix crisps and cheese crackers
Lunch - Tomato soup and cheese crackers to dip, yoghurt
Dinner - AK's Crispy chicken nuggets (very good recipe, would highly recommend), roasted sweet potato, carrots and baby sweetcorn. Vanilla icecream for dessert.


----------



## rosie272

Today Charlie had:

B- Toast and Marmite, grapes
S- More grapes
L- H/m beef burger, green beans, pear 
S- Sliced apple with cashew butter
D- Chicken strips, baby carrots, petit pois, tiger loaf, small bowl fruit salad, malted milk biccy 
Milk at bedtime


----------



## embojet

a few cheerios, a banana
dairylea sandwich, packet of quavers, grapes and mango pieces
raisins
cottage pie with green beans, carrots and broccoli, fromage frais


----------



## kelly2903

today lilly had 
breakfast= ceral
she then went to nursery
and had pasta bake and apple crumble for desert
snack= 2 biscuits
tea=veg pie mash peas and gravy
and a jelly 
super =cheese string 
x


----------



## louise1302

congrats embojet!!

today archie had

weetabix
cheese salad sandwich, french fancy and a bag of grapes
homemade turkey mince bolognaise and pasta yoghurt and a banana


----------



## eddjanuary10

Today Ihsan had;

b- shreddies, melon
l- baked potato, tuna & tomato
snack- greek yoghurt with honey
d- chicken pilou rice and a bit of nan bread at his cousins party & some fairy cupcake 

:)


----------



## Avalanche

B- brown toast with butter
S- Oat bar and a tangerine
L- Homemade root vegetable soup with a brown cheese & ham roll and raisins
S- Banana, oat thins with peanut butter
D- will be brown pasta with homemade hidden vegetable sauce and garlic bread


----------



## RJsMum

B- oat porridge & 1 "nana"
S- sippy of milk (about 5-6 oz)
L- Peanut Butter & Jam sandwich on fresh baked bread, grapes, cucumber, 1/2 tomato, and 1 cheese slice.
S- *if* he's hungry...a kiwi is on offer 
D- What an awful mommy I am for not having anything planned? (We have to run some late-afternoon errands so if it's too late when we get home he will have a pre-made pot of pasta...otherwise, I'm thinking jacket potato with beans...one of his faves!)


----------



## Seity

BF
Graham cracker snacks all day
B - Toast
S - bottle of milk
L - Half cup of applesauce, leftover shredded pork and rice
S - bottle of milk
D - Other half of the applesauce, almond rice, cornbread, Cajun fries, Cajun crawfish tail bites.


----------



## xxEMZxx

First thing: 8oz Milk
Breakfast - 2 weetabix
Lunch - Cheese sandwhich (hardly ate any of it though), banana and yoghurt
Dinner - Homemade Thai Green Mild Curry and handful of Raspberries
8oz Milk before bed.


----------



## LankyDoodle

Isabella has had:

Breastfeed
B - Banana; oat bar; pomegranate and acai smoothi
S - Milk
L - Butternut squash and sweet potato soup; from frais
S - Milk/smoothie mix; clementine
D - Gnocci, tomato and mascarpone sauce, asparagus, baby corn; grapes; yoghurt
Cup milk


----------



## joeyjo

B: 3 weetabix
S: banana
L: slice of cheese & branston on toast, 3 cherry plum tomatoes
S: homemade blueberry muffin
D: pasta, chickpeas & bolognese sauce, 2 frozen innocent tubes


----------



## willow77

6 oz milk
B: 1.5 crumpets
S: raisins
L: few mouthfuls of chicken sandwich & a yoghurt
S: fruity flapjack & some blueberries
D: Cottage Pie - about 10 mouthfuls :) a yoghurt, mini milk ice lolly
12 oz milk

8 oz milk
B: Bowl of malt wheaties
S: small bowl of mixed dried fruit
L: 1 crumpet
S: fruity flapjack, couple of rice cakes
D: Pasta, chicken and veg - about 12 mouthfuls :) a yoghurt, mini milk ice lolly, biscuit
9 oz milk


----------



## rosie272

Today Charlie had:

B- Strawberries and grapes
S- Toast and milk
L- Spag bolognese with garlic bread, grapes
S- Fruit salad
D- 1/2 sweet potato (baked) with butter and roast veg, fruit salad 
Milk at bedtime


----------



## LankyDoodle

Breastfeed
B - Rice crispies/whole milk; banana
S - Half a bag of Plum multigrain and cheddar crisps; strawberry smoothie
L - Bap with phili and houmous; milk
S - Raspberry oat bar
D - Carrot and corriander soup; half a plum; a teaspoon of fromage frais
Milk


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

B - quite a few h/m scotch pancakes with fruit spread, a smoothie pouch
L - crackers and cheese, a h/m sugar free biscuit
S - another smoothie
D - chicken korma, rice and h/m naan, about a third of an apple, fromage frais


----------



## cherryglitter

8oz cows milk. 
toast. 
pasta and tomato sauce (not ketchup haha), fromage frais! beaker of cowsmilk.
cheese + carrot sticks and a banana. 
80zs of cows milk at bedtime.


----------



## hattiehippo

Today Tom had,

B - dry cheerios in bed with us followed by more cheerios with milk and 1/2 a banana
S - rice cakes and cream crackers
L - fromage frais, some tomato corn puffs, raisins, refused ham and cream cheese sandwich
S - sandwich refused at lunchtime
T - pizza with ham, pineapple and mushroom, raspberries with ice cream and stole the end of my twix icecream!

bedtime - 8oz of toddler milk


----------



## TennisGal

Br: porridge with raspberries, strawberries and banana
Sn: milk and biscuit
Lun: chunk tortilla with added peppers, organix carrot puffs, yoghurt
Sn: smoothie tube
Din: Salmon and cod fishcakes, new potatoes, roasted vegetables, ice cream, mango chunks

Stole: some of my sisters piece of cake, my sliced tomato salad (despite rejecting it when offered)


----------



## willow77

Poppy had

7oz milk
Br: 
Sn: Raisins, Couple of Rice cakes, Half a bag of mini cheddars 
Lun: Few bites of cheese sandwich
Sn: Half a banana
Din:Few chips, blueberries, yoghurt, few mouthfuls of custard
10oz milk


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

Ruby had
B - shreddies
Snack - cracker, pack of apple crisps
L - half a jacket potato with cheese, one bite of broccoli
No dinner as such, went to a b'day party where she had a pack of pom bears, a h/m biscuit, a few bites of apple, 2 dried fruit yoyo thingies, and a tiny bit of cake.


----------



## TennisGal

Br: scrambled eggs on half muffin
Sn: strawberries, milk, biscuit
Lu: two hm falafels, hm houmous, organix carrot puffs, yoghurt
Sn: smoothie tube, a good steal of daddy's cake who was tennis preoccupied!
Din: roast chicken, new pots, roast asparagus, tomato and avocado (chucked all tomato in frisbee style fashion), summer pudding and cream...rejected creme fraiche.


----------



## hattiehippo

We went to the zoo all day so Tom's food was all over the place and he wouldn't eat the lovely sandwiches I'd made for him.
He had,

B - bowl of dry cherrios in bed with us followed by cheerios and shreddies with milk and half a banana

Snacks and lunch at zoo - rice cakes, raisins, small pork pie, pack of pombears, stole some of daddy's muffin, stole half of my ice cream, half a banana

D - chicken fingers, smiley faces and mixed veg, peach and raspberries with ice cream. Ate about half of it all.

Bedtime - 8oz of milk


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

Ruby wasn't impressed with sandwiches at the party today, either - 'don't like sandwiches!' she shouted rather loudly!


----------



## eddjanuary10

We have been away all weekend up north so food has been random!

Today

b- some bagel, weetabix
l- banana, orange and apple organix bar, cheddar cheese stick, bag of grapes, greek yoghurt pot with honey
d- chicken nuggets, some cherry tomatoes, strawberries, custard


----------



## rosie272

Not so good day today. Charlie had:
B- About 5 grapes and 5 strawberries
S- 2 breadsticks
L- Refused lunch, had vanilla ice cream and a pear
S- Apple with cashew butter, biscuit
D- Refused dinner, had cereal and a biscuit
Was really sick before bed and brought milk back up :(


----------



## LankyDoodle

We went to Charmouth today (it's a fossil beach near here) so food was on the go for some of the day.

Breastfeed (becoming less interested all the time!)
B - Ate about 2/3 of her banana; half a cup of smoothie; scrambled egg with philli mixed in (didn't have time to wait for it to cool before she was due a meltdown so used this to help cool it!) and a slice of buttered wholemeal toast
S - Half a packet of Plum multigrain and cheddar crispy rings; cup of water
L - Some of my cheesy balls (ommmm!); 3 mini scotch eggs (ommmmm!); a bite of a cheese triangle; my ice cream cone... ie the cone with half the ice cream still in it! (OMMMMMM!); water
D - Bap with philli, ham, houmous; cherry tomatoes; water
S - Raspberry oat bar
Offered milk before bed - refused.

Total meltdown at bedtime after being told going to nursery tomorrow, took milk from my hand and threw on floor. Not like her at all. Surely she is not old enough to understand the implications of what I said?! So anyway, no milk tonight!


----------



## bluehorse

We had a very fussy day yesterday... maybe the heat?

Breakfast: 3 dried prunes, wholemeal toast with butter and St. Dalfour raspberry jam (only had two mouthfuls!)
Snack: Half a banana
Lunch: Jacket potato, cottage cheese, beans, corned beef (only a little bit of each); offered tomato and cucumber but she refused; sugar free rusk
Snack: 3 Organix tomato wheels
Dinner: Coley fillet, tinned tomatoes, brussel sprouts and carrots (only a little bit of each again before throwing a strop!); handful of raisins; chopped melon and natural Greek yogurt

Hoping for a better day today!


----------



## willow77

Poppy had
7oz milk
B - Few mouthfuls of toast
S - Half a banana, breadstick
L - Half a cheese sandwich
D - Half a slice of parsnip (turned her nose up at the rest of the roast dinner), yoghurt
S - Pack of yoghurt coated raisins, few mini cheddars
12 oz milk


----------



## bubbles123

Today it was:
B: water and one weetabix with soya milk and some breadsticks (forgot to buy cows milk so he didn't have his milk this morning. Was not a good morning!).
S: 2 Ellas Kitchen biscuits
L: Lentil and cauliflower bake with peas, some raisins and a few rice cakes
S: some cucumber and celery at baby group, small bowl of own brand Shreddies.
D: Barley hot pot
+ loads of water and 7ozs of cows milk before bed (I had made it to the shops by then!)


----------



## TennisGal

Br: large bowl porridge with banana
Sn: milk and strawberries
Lun: ham and pepper omelette, from frais, organix puffs
Sn: juice box (Peter Rabbit) and half home made scone with hm jam. Very excited to share all this with her friends in paddling pool!!
Din: chicken paella, avocado salad, summer pudding and yoghurt


----------



## TennisGal

Ps lanky doodle....lovely location!!


----------



## bluehorse

Still being a bit fussy today...

Breakfast: Baby porridge with raspberry fromage frais and sultanas
Snack: Wheatbran breadstick and 3 dried prunes
Lunch: Tomato and lentil soup with wholemeal bread and butter (really fussed and threw it around the room until she realised that she actually liked it, then couldn't get enough of the stuff but refused to feed herself- very unusual!); chopped plum and natural Greek yogurt
Snack: small chunk of cheddar cheese
Dinner: Quorn bolognaise with pasta (about 4 or 5 tsp); 1 and a half slices of garlic bread; Organix apple and blueberry fruit pot


----------



## MrsVenn

Hello all, have been awol for 2 weeks in Cyprus where Molly basically ate everything new to her which was great. Anyway, I digress! Today she had:

Brekkie - Cornflakes with milk
Lunch - Egg mayo sandwich and some cheese puff things. 3 slices of apple.
Dinner - Butternut squash risotto and 3 king prawns. 

10oz milk


----------



## rosie272

Charlie has a throat infection so hasn't been eating very much :(

B- Banana, small drink of milk
S- Smoothie
L- Tiny bit soup, peach
S- Frozen yogurt
D- Porridge with blueberries
Small drink of milk at bedtime


----------



## Poppy7

Breakfast - 1 Weetabix with a handful of Cheerios
Snack - Raisins, Frooz, banana
Lunch - Peanut Butter sandwich and orange segments
Snack - Plum fruit squeezy
Dinner - Spaghetti bolognese, Plum from frais and raspberries


----------



## joeyjo

B 3 weetabix & a handful of blueberry wheats!!!
S slice of carrot cake
L half a smoked salmon, red onion & mozzerella wholegrain panini
S humzinger, milk
D pasta with chicken, mushroom, chick peas and Greek yogurt. Tinned peaches (1.5 peaches) and a satsuma


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

Y'day Ruby had

B - not very many shreddies
Snack - 2 wheatbran breadsticks
L - h/m garlic naan, dried strawberries, smoothie pouch
D - Tiny bit of h/m pizza, a fromage frais

Must have been the heat I guess...


----------



## ellie27

Yesterday Anna had.....

porridge with banana for breakfast
clementine for snack
dairylea toastie and grapes for lunch
cheerios as a snack
macaroni cheese with tuna for dinner and then a fromage frais

6oz milk before bed:flower:


----------



## bluehorse

ANOTHER fussy day (apart from lunch). Really starting to get me down :cry: Please tell me my LO is not the only one to go through a phase like this! I try not to react when she has a tantrum and simply take the food away after a while. I also don't offer alternatives. She's not fussed once out of the highchair so I guess she's not actually that hungry?! :shrug:

Breakfast: Some dry rice krispies; Greek yogurt with chunks of banana and sultanas (ate the yogurt and most of the sultanas, refused the banana on her plate but ate a couple of chunks broken from the banana I was eating! :dohh:)
Snack: a wheatbran breadstick
Lunch: Cheese and tomato ommlette; half a slice of wholemeal bread and butter; large pot of raspberry fromage frais
Snack: one bite of an oatcake; sultanas; offered apple but she refused
Dinner: Offered soya mince, mashed sweet potato (which she normally can't get enough of); sweetcorn and peas (refused all but a mouthful of sweet potato and screamed whilst we ate our portions)
Apple and plum crumble with custard (ate about 4 or 5 tsp and then continued to scream!)

Drank most of her morning and evening bottles of milk but not all. 

A rather stressful day food-wise :nope:


----------



## eddjanuary10

Today;

b- shreddies
snack- grapes, blueberries & blackberries
l- baked potato with dairylea & a few cucumber sticks
d- salmon, mashed poatoes, broccoli, cauliflower & carrot


----------



## TennisGal

Bluehorse-fear not, Lizzie definitely has her fussy times! They always pass, and we continue as always while they are happening. One thing, though, mummy and daddy's plates are allllways more interesting. Even with identical content!!

Today Lizzie has had:

Br: pancakes with fruit compote and Greek yog
Sn: glass milk, slice banana bread
Lu: egg and cress sandwich, organix carrot puffs, from frais, banana
Sn: smoothie tube, biscotti
Din: chicken pie, sweet potato mash, courgette. Ice cream and hot fruit.


----------



## Poppy7

Pre breakfast - Cup of milk and a biscotti
Breakfast - Porridge and some of my Fruit and Fibre
Snack - Dried cranberry (Craisins...loves these!), Goodies crisps, cheese bites, banana (all of these were shared with his little swimming buddy). Shared half a milky bar with Mummy as a little treat for being such a good boy whilst doing the boring weekly food shop
Lunch - Cheese biscuits and philadelphia, 1/2 banana and a Plum fruit squeezy. _Oopps forgot the bowl of red grapes and blueberries he also devoured"_ He would eat 24/7 if he had his way:rofl:
Snack - He asked for a "bitscit" (another biscotti!) and had some more Craisins
Dinner - h/m chicken nuggets, potato waffle, low sugar and salt beans, some of Mummy's tortilla wrap and some lettuce and tomato. Dessert was a Plum yoghurt.


----------



## TennisGal

Bitscit is seriously cute!! We get 'CAAAYYYKKKE', but not biscuit! Just a demand for 'this', as she knows where things are!! :rofl:


----------



## Poppy7

TennisGal said:


> Bitscit is seriously cute!! We get 'CAAAYYYKKKE', but not biscuit! Just a demand for 'this', as she knows where things are!! :rofl:

Your little lady just doesn't want to waste time saying what she wants :rofl: she's straight to the point! Can't say I blame her :rofl:

Els also says "cayke". He spotted two at the BBQ on Sunday and of course had to try a piece of both (just like his Mummy!).


----------



## Poppy7

bluehorse said:


> ANOTHER fussy day (apart from lunch). Really starting to get me down :cry: Please tell me my LO is not the only one to go through a phase like this! I try not to react when she has a tantrum and simply take the food away after a while. I also don't offer alternatives. She's not fussed once out of the highchair so I guess she's not actually that hungry?! :shrug:

:hugs: They all have fussy phases and do get better. You are doing the right thing by not making a fuss of it. It will get better.x


----------



## TennisGal

Good on Els, all research for working out which is his favourite!! Lizzie and I share a piece at the tea rooms, and we must look like a right pair of gannets, shovelling away! They give v.generous portions!


----------



## Natasha2605

Brunch (madam didn't get up till 11!) - Orange , Banana and Toast
Snack - Mini Cheddars
Tea - Mini Pizza, Potato Teddies and spagetti

Not a very healthy day today but we were busy and I've promised to make up for it tomorrow!


----------



## MrsVenn

Today missy had:

Breakfast - Sniff of peanut butter on toast. She scraped the peanut butter off with her teeth and ate that.
Lunch - HM S&S chicken noodles
Dinner - Chicken, pasta and veg in a tomato and marscapone sauce. Small square of chocolate as a treat as she's been very miserable due to cutting 3 more molars (at least we're nearly done thank god!)

12oz milk


----------



## hattiehippo

Today Tom had,

Pre B - dry cheerios and a few sips of milk
B - Bowl of cheerios and cornflakes with milk, half a banana
S - rice cakes, tomato puffs and 2 small biscottis
L - Muffin with cheese and baked beans, cherries with cream...ate about 1/2 of it all
S - half an apple and a cream cracker
D - fish fingers, smiley faces and peas, fromage frais - ate about 1/2 again
8oz of milk at bedtime

I find Tom is really fussy when he's just not very hungry. He goes through phases where he's not growing and not developing alot and then he's just not bothered about eating much. Then a growth or developmental spurt hits and he eats everything within sight.


----------



## Poppy7

TennisGal said:


> Good on Els, all research for working out which is his favourite!! Lizzie and I share a piece at the tea rooms, and we must look like a right pair of gannets, shovelling away! They give v.generous portions!

Sounds like our kind of eating style :haha:


----------



## bump_wanted

B cornflakes with milk and banana
L toast & beans, yogurt with rest of banana chopped through
D chicken stew with mash yogurt
Snack 2melba toasts

Will have 18oz of milk today 9 with breakfast and 9 before bed


----------



## RiverSong

Breakfast- bottle, some toast and cereal.

Lunch- small amount of pasta shapes and toast. Bottle.

Tea- rice and mixed veg.

Snacks- 3x rice cakes.

Bottle.

My little mans had a virus which makes him vomit so im giving him mostly milk and simple foods.xxx


----------



## TennisGal

Br: huge bowl of porridge and banana, half of my bagel with Philly and squished prunes
Sn: glass milk, homemade berry cookie
Lu: ratatouille with couscous, yogurt with fruit chunks
Sn: smoothie tube, organix puffs
Din: home-made pizza with ham, mushrooms, peppers, cheese, yoghurt with two biscotti


----------



## Nats21

Breakfast - Weetabix and half of my toast
Dinner - Home made cheese and tomato pizza with salad and some cheesy herb puffs / Apple and Peach
Tea - Mashed potato with broccoli and carrots and homemade veg burger / Yoghurt

Some watered down apple juice and 20oz of cows milk x


----------



## rosie272

Charlie is off his food again and today had:
B- Fruit salad
S- 2 breadsticks
L- An apple with cashew butter and frozen yogurt
No snack 
D- Cereal and fruit salad
Milk at bedtime


----------



## pinktaffy

b, weeterbix.
l, half a cheese on toast and a crumpet and 2 yogurts only the small ones.
d, fish pie peas and veg. robbed one of my chips and a some of her dads mince and mash pie lol.
snacks she had yogurts some sneeky chocky buttons, banana, rasons, and a bite of my lemon cake and milk during the day.


----------



## PrayinForBaby

Breakfast-9 oz milk, 1 banana, 2 watermelon wedges
Snack-Gerber yogurt puffs
Lunch-sweet potatoes and gatorade
snack-package of fruit snacks, 1 cup yogurt
Dinner- 5 bites of steak, fresh corn, mashed potatoes and gravy
Bedtime-6 oz milk


----------



## bluehorse

Yesterday... (still not hungry at dinner time!)

Breakfast: 2 prunes; h/m pancake with syrup
Snack: sultanas
Lunch: jacket potato with baked beans and cheese; tomato and lettuce (refused these); blackcurrant and blueberry smoothie
Snack: 5 olives; 4 cherries; a couple of bites of a wheatbran breadstick
Dinner: Random bits- a couple of mouthfuls of baked cod; 2 chips; 4 tsp of fruity couscous; 2 tsp of baked beans; tiny bit of cheddar cheese.

2 full 6oz bottles of milk and little sips of water


----------



## ellie27

Yesterday Anna had....

porridge with half of a banana for breakfast
spicy lentil and veg soup with baguette for lunch
banana-bran muffin snack
tomato&veg spaghetti for dinner
grapes and clementines as snack

6oz milk drink:flower:


----------



## bluehorse

A little better today:

Breakfast: Fruity muslei with milk
Snack: Choc-chip biscuit (at toddler's group)
Lunch: Pasta with h/m sweet potato, tomato and courgette sauce; strawberry fromage frais
Snack: 5 cherries; wheatbran breadstick
Dinner: Half a marmite sandwich; 3 Organix tomato wheels; 5 green olives; 2 prunes

2 6oz bottles of milk and sips of diluted apple juice


----------



## TennisGal

Br: huge bowl porridge with fruit compote, some of my shreddies
Sn: organic milkshake (treat as toddler activity abandoned due to rain!)
Lun: half a roll with cheese, ratatouille, yoghurt
Sn: organix sweetcorn hoops
Din: fish pie with broccoli and cheesy courgettes. From frais, fruit chunks, small piece cake


----------



## rosie272

Another non eating day for Charlie!

B- Banana (refused cereal and toast) 
S- Fruit salad
L- More fruit salad, 2 breadsticks (refused pasta)
S- Small orange, mango chunks, oatcakes
D- Refused all (chicken, potatos) but brocolli, kale and carrots :wacko:
I need him to eat more protein!! 
Milk at bedtime


----------



## eddjanuary10

Yesterday Ihsan had;

b- shreddies then some greek yoghurt with little honey
snack- pancake, apple slices
l- tuna sandwich, bowl of strawberries & blueberries
d- spicy mince pasta, vanilla cookie

:)


----------



## kayleigh&bump

Today:

B- 2 small bananas and bow full of cherios and milk
Sn- rich tea biscuit and a cup full of diluted apple juice
L- cream cheese wholemeal sandwich, lots of grapes and mixed fruit, humzinger. He then nicked a couple of my homemade paprika wedges and a bite of chocolate!
D- will be homemade chilli and rice, with probably a satsuma and fromage frais for after

X


----------



## bluehorse

Breakfast: 4 prunes; Weetabix with milk
Snack: Reduced-sugar rusk
Lunch: 1/4 of a mozerella, tomato and pesto panini; small slice of breakfast loaf (with sultanas, dates, carrots, apricots and seeds- yummy!); black grapes
Dinner: Scrambled egg; wheatbran breadstick; tinned peaches for pudding

Usual 2 x 6oz milk plus diluted apple and blueberry juice


----------



## fairy1984

8oz milk

B weetabix, toast, banana 
S chocolate chip cookie (a little bit of mummies one in starbucks) and a few toddler crisp things
L cheesey scones with cheese beans, 2 petit filou
S toddler crisps (at friends house or iw ould've gone for something different)
D breaded chicken, peas and sweetcorn followed by fruitpot and oatcake with cream cheese

8oz milk for bed too no doubt


----------



## Natasha2605

Ok here goes!

Brekkie - A peach and Pear Fruit pot, some mini cheddars (had to do a food shop as not much in)

Snack whilst going round ASDA - some raspberries and about six slices of melon

Lunch - Tuna Roll, Banana and a Tomato

Snack - Another Banana and a few mini cheddars

Tea - Pasta Bolognase and Garlic bread. A pear and some diluted juice in her beaker


----------



## MrsVenn

Today Molly had:

Brekkie - 1/2 slice toast and rice crispies.
Lunch - Poached egg on toast with chestnut mushrooms.
Dinner - 3 king prawns, corn on the cob and garlic bread. Followed by custard.

Snacks - biscuit and oaty bar

10oz milk


----------



## TennisGal

Lizzie has had:

Br: bowl of shreddies with banana, half a bagel with soft cheese and squished prunes
Sn: milk and biscotti
Lu: bag of organix carrot puffs, yoghurt, fruit chunks. Refused egg sandwich.
Sn: small piece cake
Din: sweet potato, mixed veggie korma (thanks to Poppy7!), rice, piece of naan. From frais, few strawberry and white choc buttons.


----------



## rosie272

I'm convinced Charlie is wanting to be vegetarian! 

B- Bran flakes, grapes
S- Fruit salad 
L- No lunch - just a banana :( 
S- No snack - refused everything, even a biscuit :shock:
D- Butternut squash & sweet potato chunks, garlic bread and a peach (refused chicken) 
Milk and 2 breadticks at bedtime


----------



## Embovstar

Today Isaac had:

Water through out the day

B - a handful of cheerios and milk and a small banana

4 oz cows milk

L - small salad, breadstick followed by cheese and ham pasta at Pizza hut

Some organix cheese puffs

D - chicken risotto and then some blueberries

5 oz cows milk

Nicola xx


----------



## aliss

B- Cinnamon raisin toast with cream cheese
L- PB&J sandwich with cheese squares and fresh rasberries
D- It's only 3pm here but we're having walnut pesto pasta (I made my own fresh pesto from my basil plant) with grilled chicken!


----------



## Nats21

Callums had - 

B - Weetabix
L - Dairylea sandwich, carrot stick, cucumber and lettuce with some crisps / Some white choc buttons and a banana
D - Jacket potato with cheese and beans / Yoghurt

Snack - Rice cake

20oz of milk and some watered down apple juice


----------



## eddjanuary10

b- weetabix, banana
l- cheese sandwich, yoghurt, oat and raisin bar
d- chicken fillet and peas, few quavers, handful of grapes

:)


----------



## candeur

B: Cheerios
L: Boiled eggs and soldiers
T: Spag Bol

Snacks: Pot of sultanas, yogurt, and strawberries.


----------



## bluehorse

Yesterday:

Breakfast; Weetabix with milk and tinned peaches
Snack: Some Organix tomato wheels; some of Mummy's red berry frozen smoothie
Lunch: Jacket potato with cheese; little bit of colslaw and cous cous salad; green olives
Snack: cherries
Dinner: Coley fillet; new potato; brussel sprouts and tinned tomatoes (about half of this in total); blackcurrant yogurt


----------



## bluehorse

...and today, poor little thing must be poorly :cry: Flat out refused any dinner tonight, even a breadstick or fig... she's hot to touch so think she's running a temperature. At least she drank a bottle of milk before bed...

Breakfast: Apple and fig porridge (about half once she'd had a mini strop and tested mine to check that I had the same! :dohh:)
Snack: Sultanas, a few black grapes 
Lunch: Pasta with peas, broccoli and creamy cheese sauce (about 1/3 of this but unsettled again); kiwi
Snack: a little bit of mango sorbet
Dinner: Refused everything apart from a few spoonfuls of raspberry yogurt
and some sips of orange juice from my glass (wouldn't drink from her sippy cup!)

2 bottles of milk plus little sips of water throughout the day


----------



## TennisGal

Get well, Grace :hugs:

Lizzie has had:

Br: buttermilk pancakes with fruit compote and yoghurt
Sn: glass milk, small piece cake
Lu: smoothie tube, organix tomato wheels, from frais, asparagus. Refused her sandwich.
Sn: houmous rice cakes
Din: tortilla, avocado and tomato salad...cherry clafoutis and cream


----------



## eddjanuary10

Bluehorse- hope your lo is feeling better soon x

Today Ihsan has ate alot I don't know where he fits it all!

b- cheerios with half a banana chopped through
s- bowl of strawberries and grapes
l- lentil curry, pitta bread
d- pasta with courgettes & carrots at great grannys, oh and a bit of fudge
2nd dinner- was eyeing up my fish and mash so I gave him some he ate a fair bit!
an apple, few more grapes and a belvita breakfast biscuit (he helped himself to that!)

:)


----------



## MrsVenn

Today Molly had:

Brekkie - Croissant 
Lunch - Macaroni cheese and cherry tomatoes.
Dinner - French baguette, cheddar, more tomatoes, some peas and some homemade fruit cake.

12oz milk


----------



## bluehorse

Bad day again yesterday... seemed ok in herself but no appetite whatsoever. No fussing, just wasn't interested... very unusual.

Breakfast: 1/2 weetabix with a few mashed raspberries
Snack: 1/2 a fig
Lunch: Two tsp of h/m leek, potato and watercress soup, one bite of wholemeal bread and butter, 2 mouthfuls of banana
Snack: sucked on a rusk for a few minutes then discarded
Dinner: One mouthful of wholemeal bread with jam (normally her favourite!); most of a strawberry yogurt

Half her morning bottle of milk and most of her evening one. Very little other fluid :nope:


----------



## Hotbump

Jovanni doesnt normally like to eat but yesterday was a very good day!!! :dance:
Breakfast: 16 oz milk :dohh: with oatmeal
Lunch: 2 1/2 bowls of soup
Snack: a vanilla popsicle and a half another popsicle ( naughty mommy :blush: )
Dinner: Mexican Rice with veggies and 8 more oz of milk
Snack: a guayaba and 6 oz of milk


----------



## eddjanuary10

Ihsan has his 1st molar coming in now and is fussing with his food. Yesterday everything was smooth;

b- weetabix with apple puree
a cow and gate 100% fruit smoothie, couple of strawberries
l- mashed potato with cauliflower cheese (all mashed)
d- chicken and veg soup with half slice of bread 

:)


----------



## bluehorse

Not much of an appetite again today but a little perkier at tea time. Refused all manner of snacks throughout the day (things she normally loves like breadsticks, figs, olives, banana!)

Breakfast: Weetabix and milk
Lunch: 1/4 of a crumpet with cream cheese; chopped kiwi and mashed raspberries
Dinner: Scrambled egg and tomato (most of it); wholemeal bread (refused!); blackcurrant yogurt and good handful of sultanas

Drank both full bottles of milk and had a few little sips of orange juice and tropical squash (refused water outright)


----------



## Nats21

Breakfast - Weetabix
Dinner - Homemade tomato and herb soup with bread and butter / Banana
Tea - Pasta and veg in a cheese sauce / Peach and some apple

20oz of milk and some water during the day and had a couple of naughty quavers from me for snack! xx


----------



## sleeping bubs

well been on holiday and Mckenzie has been eating well he has also been recently perscriped Pediasure milk in replacement of his high energy formula. Now having to increase to two bottles of Pediasure a day don't know when going to fit them in unless I take away his milk bottle at bed time and give him that in a cup.

Today
Breakfast- coco pops with cows milk and half a plum
Snack- 1 strawberry, 1 slice of toast and 1 yogurt
Lunch- Bread roll with cheese slice (ate 1/4) fruit pouch a few wotsits 1/2 biscuit
Snack- 200ml Pediasure 
Tea- Cheese and tomato pizza 1/2 slice, 1 yogurt pouch, some apple raisins and 4 white chocolate mice

Will have a mixture of his SMA high energy and cows milk for bed


----------



## Natasha2605

Today Summer has had :

Brekkie - Sausages and a slice of bread. A banana.
Lunch - Tuna Roll. Some Melon. Ice Pole. Orange
Tea - Macaroni Cheese and Garlic Bread. A banana and a plum.


----------



## fluffpuffin

Good day today:)

B: 1 slice of toast with cream cheese and a little bit of my toast with lemon curd
S: 1/2 apple
L: mashed potato, gulash and carrots, yeo valley fruit yoghurt
S: rice cakes
D: whole milk with cereal and mashed up strawberries, & bits of my cheese of toast

Milk: 7oz in the morning & 9oz before bed


----------



## Eternal

Breakfast: 2 goodies bars, and a orange
Lunch: we ate out in a pizza all you can eat place, so 2 slices of pizza, a banana, melon slices, and potato wedges
Supper: 2 bowls of stir fry (he aasked for more) and two yougurts

Dinks: he had two fruit shoots :blush: and several glasses of squah and one cup of juice. He gave up milk months ago.

Snacks: goodies bar, and chocolate :blush:

Must seem like a terrible mummy compared to the last responses i read. Sam eats whatever we eat, and he will eat anything.


----------



## GradDad

So far, Grayce has had a bowl of cereal and a chocolate croissant for breakfast. For lunch she had a sandwich and some while milk (along with some carrots). She's a light eater.


----------



## rosie272

Nursery field trip today, so Charlie had:

B- Huge bowl Rice Krispies, grapes
S- Smoothie pouch and crackers
L- Picnic lunch of sausages, breadsticks, corn on the cobs, fruit salad
S- Biscuits and milk
D- Scrambled egg & smoked salmon (!) on toast, pineapple & cherries
Milk and a slice of toast at bedtime


----------



## bluehorse

Grace has chicken pox... so hopefully that explains her lack of appetite. Seemed a wee bit better today.

Breakfast: Most of a Weetabix with mashed raspberries and milk
Snack: Organix gingerbread man
Lunch: 1/2 slice toast; baked beans and cheese; raspberry yogurt and a few sultanas
Snack: Most of a banana
Dinner: 4 or 5 tsp of h/m leek, potato and watercress soup; 2 bites of an oatcake; chopped kiwi and natural yogurt

2 x 6oz milk; little bit of fresh apple and cherry juice; some sips of water


----------



## TennisGal

Bless Grace, hope she gets better ASAP :hugs:

Lizzie has had:

Br: buttermilk pancake with from frais and fruit chunks
Sn: bag of organix puffs
Lu: homemade vegetable and salmon quiche, yogurt, small piece of cake
Sn: strawberries and cream
Din: roast chicken, couscous, ratatouille. Pud was a mini milk


----------



## willow77

Br: 2 bowls of cheerios
Sn: Half a rusk
Lu: Few bites of a cheese & pickle sandwich and a whole banana
Sn: 2 rice cakes
Din: 1.5 fish fingers, licked a green bean :) a yoghurt & some blueberries


----------



## rosie272

Aw bluehorse :( Hope Grace gets better soon 

Today Charlie had:

B- French toast, bacon, strawberries
S- Strawberries
L- Egg sandwich and fruit bowl, chocolate lollipop (cafe) water
S- Pineapple chunks and crackers
D- Corn on the cob, spinach & feta pasta 
Milk and small banana at bedtime


----------



## sleeping bubs

hey Willow77 how are you wow Poppy 21lbs  Mckenzie now 18lb 8oz lol but they have put him on a new milk Pediasure with has 202calories per bottle lol 

Well yesterday Mckenzie had

Breakfast- bowl of porridge with cows milk 1/4 banana
Snack- 1/2 biscuit
Lunch- Peanut butter sandwich (ate 1/2) Munch bunch yogurt drink half bag wotsits, a few raisins and half a biscuit
Snack- 200mls Pediasure (monkey milk lol) and a few skips
Tea- Stir fry- ate lots of noodles and some veg, pot of custard 

200mls SMA high energy before bed


----------



## bluehorse

Still not 'right' but appetite is returning :happydance: Bit of a random day today as we had guests over in the afternoon- snacks and dinner 'on the go' if you know what I mean...

Breakfast: Slice of white toast with St. Dalfour blueberry jam
Snack: sultanas
Lunch: Spinach and ricotta raviloi with sundried tomato and herb sauce; banana and a few more sultanas
Snack: Small slice of cheese with cranberries and a cheese biscuit
Dinner: Small slice of quiche; a wheatbran breadstick; cheese biscuit; half a cherry tomato and lots of strawberries.

Plus 2 x 7oz milk and sips of diluted orange juice


----------



## willow77

Poppy had today

Br: 2 bowls of cheerios
Sn: Half a rusk & 3/4 banana
Lu: Few mouthfuls of spaghetti on toast, yoghurt
Sn: HM banana oat bar & few crisps
Din: a few licks of the fork (was stir fry), blueberries, hm cake

8 oz milk


----------



## hattiehippo

Today Tom had a good eating day. He had,

B - small bowl of dry cheerios then 2 hrs later mix of cheerios and shreddies with milk and stole some of daddy's toast.

S and L at Southend Sealife Centre - rice cakes, humzinger, 1/2 bag of pombears, toast with butter, tiny bit of chicken fillet strip, raisins and more cheerios. Refused jacket potato with chilli.

S at home - digestive biscuit
D - whole bowl of tomatoey pasta with meatballs, raspberries with cream and a yoghurt

Bedtime - 8oz of toddler milk


----------



## amygwen

Breakfast: Scrambled eggs, bananas and sliced cheese (Apple juice)

8 oz milk

Lunch: Chicken nuggets and sliced apples (orange Juice)

Dinner: (haven't had it yet) Bratwurst sausage, bread and onions (Apple juice)

8 oz milk


----------



## MrsVenn

Evening all,

Today Molly had:

Brekkie - 1/2 slice granary toast with butter and 1/2 croissant.
Lunch - Couscous with chicken and vegetables followed by some home made tortilla chips and humous.
Dinner - Spaghetti bolognaise and some birthday cake from yesterday.

12oz milk


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

B - shreddies
L - 2 scotch pancakes with butter, fruit smoothie, humzinger
D - we were at a bbq party at my boss' house. There was tonnes of different food but Ruby ate approximately her body weight in doritos with houmous, cheese and biscuits and 2 whole cupcakes with luminous blue icing, the 2nd of which someone got for her after I'd said no more.

*sighs* she had a nice time though.


----------



## Poppy7

Mum2b_Claire said:


> B - shreddies
> L - 2 scotch pancakes with butter, fruit smoothie, humzinger
> D - we were at a bbq party at my boss' house. There was tonnes of different food but Ruby ate approximately her body weight in doritos with houmous, cheese and biscuits and 2 whole cupcakes with luminous blue icing, the 2nd of which someone got for her after I'd said no more.
> 
> *sighs* she had a nice time though.

We all have days when LO has more naughty stuff than good! It's a rarity but all in moderation...I get annoyed when you say "no more" but someone doesn't listen.

Yesterday -

Breakfast - Fruit filled Shreddies
Lunch - Pasta with cheese, peas and brocolli, jelly
Snack - Goodies crisps, Frooz
Dinner - Minced beef hotpot and beans, Icecream with raspberries

Today -

Breakfast - Apple and blueberry porridge with raspberries
Snack - Raisins, Apple and Goodies crisps and Carrs cheese melts
Lunch - Cheese and chutney sandwich, Oat, honey and linseed crackers and an Innocent juicy drink
Snack - Will be something he chooses from my Mums house
Dinner - Will be sausage, mash and beans (a weekly family treat/favourite) followed by ice-cream or yoghurt (ice-cream is the current favourite, of course!).


----------



## hattiehippo

Another good eating day...we're on a roll at the mo.

B - dry cheerios with us in bed followed by toast with dairylea and 1/3 banana 2 hrs later.
S - digestive biscuit, apple rice cakes and raisins
L - cream crackers with peanut butter, greek yoghurt with fruit, 1/2 small sausage roll
D - tomato and cheese pasta with meatballs (left over from last night), rest of yoghurt from lunchtime, 2 cheddars, 1/3 apple

will have 8oz of toddler milk and some more cheerios for a bedtime snack.


----------



## bluehorse

Mum2b_Claire- I hate it when others insist upon offering your LO things when you've said no more... so annoying! 

Today Grace had;

Breakfast: Fruit muslei and milk; dried apricot and a strawberry
Snack: Squash and a choc-chip biscuit at toddler group
Lunch: 1/2 a toasted muffin with cheese and cherry tomatoes; tinned pears in natural juice
Snack: Wholegrain cracker
Dinner: a fishfinger (after I'd removed the breadcrumbs!); one potato smiley face; good portion of baked beans; fresh strawberries and natural Greek yogurt


----------



## Jchihuahua

Breakfast: cheerios, half a slice of toast

Snack: a packet of apple crisps and a humzinger (which I had never heard of until I read the snacks thread and she loves them :)! )

Lunch: lasagne, natural yoghurt with blueberries

Snack: one organix gingerbread man

Dinner: toad in the hole, peas and sweetcorn and two potato smiley faces, fruit pot


----------



## eddjanuary10

Today Ihsan had

b- shredded wheat bitesize
s- bowl of strawberries and banana
l- tuna sandwich, greek yoghurt
s- cucumber sticks, few grapes
d- potatoes, turnip, carrots, hm fish fingers

:)


----------



## eddjanuary10

What is a humzinger? I keep meaning to ask! :)


----------



## Jchihuahua

eddjanuary10 said:


> What is a humzinger? I keep meaning to ask! :)

They are fruit sticks of different flavours made with 100% fruit and they count as one of their 5 a day.


----------



## sleeping bubs

today
Breakfast- Coco pops with cows milk, almost a whole munch bunch yogurt 1/2 banana
Snack- 1/4 crumpet with marmite
Lunch- Cheese spread sandwich 1/4 ate and half my slice of bread, some fuit salad a bun and some of my chocolate cake
Snack - 200mls Paediasure milk
Tea - (cheat tonight he was tired) almost a whole tin milk chicken curry heinz meal and 2 small yogurts

fell asleep on sofa straight after

Milk tonight about 200mls Paediasure milk (new flavour strawberry!!)


----------



## TennisGal

Brk: porridge with banana and raspberries
Sn: smoothie tube and organix tomato slices
Lun: cheese and ham omlette, courgettes, buttermilk pancake with strawberries and cream
Sn: small piece of cake
Din: chicken and leek pie, mashed potatoes, more courgettes (can you tell we've a glut in the garden :haha:), threw a fromage frais around (ate some)

She was eating a lot today!!


----------



## embojet

1 weetabix with milk
1 small apple
2 crumpets, 2 fromage frais
2 fishfingers, chips and mixed veg
1 banana, loads of grapes, 1 rich tea biscuit
milk before bed


----------



## rosie272

Today Charlie had:

B- Scrambled egg on toast, blackberries
S- Humzinger, strawberries
L- Squash soup, granary roll (x2), gingerbread man
S- Fruit salad, 
D- Chicken breast, lemon courgettes, gnocchi, pear, grapes
Milk at bedtime


----------



## MrsVenn

Today Molly had:

Brekkie - 1/2 slice toast, some cherry tomatoes.
Lunch - Brioche with cheese sticks, brussel sprouts and tomato stars (interesting combo)
Dinner - Gnocchi in a tomato sauce and some of Mummy's roast lamb. Slice bread and butter and humous.

Snacks - Heinz cookie and orange.

10oz milk


----------



## eddjanuary10

Jchihuahua said:


> eddjanuary10 said:
> 
> 
> What is a humzinger? I keep meaning to ask! :)
> 
> They are fruit sticks of different flavours made with 100% fruit and they count as one of their 5 a day.Click to expand...

Oh, sound yummy will look out for them thank you :thumbup:


----------



## EMYJC

Bfast- 8oz milk then porridge with honey and raisins
Snack- Half a homemade cherry scone
Dinner- Pesto pasta with peas
Snack- yoghurt
Tea- Fish finger, peas and tomato with some wedges and grated cheese
Dessert- blackberries, blueberries and waffle
Supper- malted wheaties and warm milk.


----------



## Nats21

B - Rice crispies
L - Pasta with veg in a cheese sauce / Homemade blueberry muffin
D - Mashed Potato with homemade burger / Orange 

20oz of milk and some water from cup xx


----------



## ellie27

Today Anna had.......

branflakes/weetabix/cornflakes/cherrios - yes, a mixture for breakfast!

grapes snack

cheese toastie and a yoghurt for lunch

potato waffle and omelette for dinner and then a plum

homemade mini banana muffin for snack

6oz milk drink before bed:flower:


----------



## TennisGal

Br: bowl of porridge (huge) with banana
Sn: smoothie tube and organix puffs
Lu: spinach and cheese ravioli, yog and mango chunks
Sn: small piece of cake
Din: lasagne, courgettes, from frais, biscotti

Stole: large amount of my bagel, most of y sandwich :rofl:


----------



## rosie272

Charlie had:

B- Mini croissant, melon
S -Smoothie pouch 
L- Lentil & ham soup, fruit salad
S- Pancake & honey
D- Corn on the cob, fish in butter sauce, melon
Milk & small banana at bedtime


----------



## OmarsMum

B: 3 cheese squares +1/2 mango
Sn: boiled pasta
L: ladyfinger & lamb stew + rice
D: Cheese omlette + plain yoghurt drink


----------



## Natasha2605

Brekkie! - Grilled bread and melted cheese! 2 plums and a pear
No lunch as we napped half 12 till 4
Tea - Pie, Mash, Peas and Carrots, Yorkie! 

Some mini cheddars and a Banana

8oz of milk for nap and another 8 for bed xx


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

Breakfast - half a weetabix and some shreddies
Snack - breadstick
Lunch - white roll with cheese, smoothie pouch, half a h/m cupcake
Snack - apple crisps, small slice of h/m cake
Dinner - Pasta with red pepper sauce, cheese, fromage frais,, raisins.


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Kai had:

B - Shreddies with raspberries

S - Organix banana biscuit

L - Cheece omlette, organix mango and rice pudding

S - Raisans

D - Pasta bolognase, banana and custard


----------



## MrsVenn

Today Molly had:

Brekkie - Weetabix but ended up having half of my toast
Lunch - Couscous with roasted veg, box of raisins, breadsticks and humous
Snack - 2 animal biscuits
Dinner - Brussel sprouts in cream sauce, roast chicken and garlic potatoes. Threw her bread pudding on the floor.

10oz milk - she seems to be only have 5oz in the morning and 5oz in the evening now..


----------



## embojet

Can definately tell Molly's recovered form her bug:
Brekkie: weetabix and banana
snack: 2 plain biscuits
Lunch: leftover cottage pie and mixed veg, half my sandwich, fromage frais, grapes
snack: an apple, 2 crackers with dairylea
Dinner: roat lamb, potatoes, grren beans, carrots, peas
snack: a dairylea sandwich
milk before bed


----------



## TennisGal

Lizzie has had...

Br: banana pancakes with Greek yoghurt and stewed apple
Sn: small piece cake, glass of milk
Lu: half baked potato with cheese and ham, side of courgettes (for a change!), from frais 
Sn: organix puffs, smoothie tube
Din: cottage pie, cabbage, mango chunks and yoghurt, a few buttons


----------



## rosie272

^^ Tennisgal, Lizzie's breakfast sounds amazing! 

Today Charlie had:

B- Seeded toast and Marmite, blueberries
S- Kiwi fruit and an oatcake
L- Chicken & spinach omlette, fruit pot, malted milk biccy
S- Apple slices and cashew butter
D- Beef stew (red meat! woohooo), root mash, peas, grapes
Milk at bedtime


----------



## eddjanuary10

Today was-

b- weetabix (2) Is this alot for an 18month old? I only eat 2 weetabix myself very filling!

s- clementine, raisins

l- fish pie with potato cheese & broccoli, few carrot sticks & an apple

d- refused. teething badly. had some yoghurt & is still rolling around aggitated by teeth even after nurofen, gel & powder. :(


----------



## Cattia

Today Abigail had:

Breakfast: 1 and a half weetabix with some fruit pot, then some strawberries and blueberries

Morning - small piece of my oat and raisin cookie in Costa after music class

Lunch: Leftover pork casserole and savoury rice from our dinner last night (pork was cooked in cider - is this bad?)

Afternoon - piece of my friend's chocolate birthday cake which we were eating and mummy afternoon tea

Tea - Tuna macaroni with cheese sauce and peas


----------



## TennisGal

^^think almost allll the alcohol gets cooked out :hugs:

Thank you, Rosie! It's one of her favourites, and she announced to DH and I ... as soon as she woke up....nana pantates, pees. :rofl:


----------



## Nats21

Today Callum had - 

B - Weetabix
L - Pasta in tomato sauce and veg / Banana
D - Mushroom omelette / Yoghurt

Snack - little part of a blueberry muffin

18oz of milk and some water


----------



## OmarsMum

Today Omar refused to eat his breakfast & ate 1/2 apple only
Sn: Boiled pasta
Lunch: Pasta with meat balls & tomato sauce
Sn: Homemade milk pudding +cheese sandwich
D: lunch leftovers


----------



## Poppy7

Breakfast - Apple and blueberry porridge with grapes
Snack - Goodies crisps and cheese melts, an apple, raisins and "craisins"
Lunch - Didnt want the egg mayo roll I offered :wacko: but had a scotch pancacke instead
Snack - Honey, Oat and Linseed crackers, a biscotti biscuit
Dinner - We went out for a carvery and Els ate well. For dessert he had a Yeo Valley yoghurt and shared my apple and blackbeerry pie with custard and had some of Nanny's Icecream Sundae


----------



## rosie272

TennisGal said:


> ^^think almost allll the alcohol gets cooked out :hugs:
> 
> Thank you, Rosie! It's one of her favourites, and she announced to DH and I ... as soon as she woke up....nana pantates, pees. :rofl:


Awwwwwwwww cute!
I am so gonna try that for ME! :haha:


----------



## TennisGal

We definitely didn't hold back :haha:


----------



## rosie272

I am planning on it for Saturdays breakfast already, although I am rather rubbish at making pancakes :/ (might cheat and buy them already made ;))


----------



## x Zaly x

Breakfast: 80z of milk, readybrek, pancakes and yoghurt.

Snack: 40z of milk, baby biscuits.

Lunch: Waffle and cheese and a banana.

Dinner: Rice and veg and an apple.

Most of the time my daughter refuses either lunch or dinner, doesnt always like 3 full meals a day, not good i know.

xx


----------



## willow77

Poppy had yesterday

Br: 1/2 a crumpet
Sn: Half a rusk 
Lu: Cheese (from her sandwich) few crisps, 
Sn: raisins, biscotti biscuits, 2 small pieces of chocolate
Din: A few mouthfuls of fajita wrap, yoghurt, a piece of carrot cake

14 oz milk


----------



## bluehorse

Grace still majorly off her food... we had a couple of days returned appetite but been eating virtually nothing for past few days and refusing all liquid too apart from morning and evening milk... not good :nope: Everything I offer her she says 'no' to... she simply doesn't seem hungry.

Yesterday it was:

Breakfast: Weetabix and milk
Lunch: Refused everything apart from Greek Yogurt and a small handful of sultanas
Dinner: Refused everything apart from strawberries and half a rusk.

Refused all manner of snacks too throughout the day. Must be poorly :nope:


----------



## maybebaby3

so far:

breakfast - yogurt and a bit of toast
lunch - tuna tagliatelle with mushroom cream sauce


----------



## maybebaby3

bluehorse - hope grace starts eating better soon. i know what a stress it is when kids dont eat!


----------



## sleeping bubs

hey all
Yesterday Mckenzie had

B- 1 mushed avocado mixed with cows milk
S- 3 segments of orange (toddler group) 1 munch bunch yogurt
L- peanut butter sandwich (1/2 round) a bun a few wotsists
S- 200mls chocolate Paediasure milk
T- hm Cameralised red onion, goats cheese and tomato tart (ate cheese and tomatoes) cucumber slices and new potatoes (ate some) then banana angel delight

200mls strawberry Paediasure milk

Today

B- half bowl porridge (cows milk) and stole my yogurt
S- 1 munch bunch yogurt drink
L- mac and cheese, tomato, some fruit salad, a bit of bread (toddler group)
S- 200mls chocolate Paediasure milk
T- Marmit sandwich (ate some) 1 mini sausage roll 1/4 avocado and 1 chocolate SMA high energy milk lolly

will have 200ml banana Paediasure milk before bed


----------



## Cassie.

Adalyn's been picky today but she's had:
Breakfast- Shreddies (barely ate any) and an apricot fromage frais (ate it all). Orange squash to drink.
Lunch- Sausage roll (ate 3/4) and a banana (ate 3/4). Water to drink, we were out.
Dinner- Fish and garlic potatoes (ate one mouthful of fish, about 1/4 of her potatoes). Soya milk to drink.
Snacks- Strawberry and banana smoothie (drank it all), pack of Snaps crisps (ate them all), strawberries (ate about 6).
Bedtime- Soya milk.


----------



## rosie272

Today was a picky day:

B- Banana and grapes
S- Toast & cup milk
L- Tomatos, baby sweetcorn, peppers, olives, breadsticks, hummous
S- Smoothie pouch and yogurt raisins
D- 1 fish finger, brocolli, blueberries
Milk at bedtime


----------



## MrsVenn

TOday Molly had:

Brekkie - Toast and marmalade
Lunch - Macaroni cheese, 2 mini croissants and stole some of my panini in Carluccios
Dinner - Cheese sticks, rice salad and chicken. Grapes and peaches.

Snacks - Gingerbread man

Milk - 6oz.. looks like it's going out of the window.


----------



## tinkerz23

Breakfast: pancake with a little syrup and grapes 

Lunch: 1/4 grilled cheese sandwich and green beans (We were a half hour late for lunch so she was falling asleep while eating..LOL)

Snack: 3 animal crackers and a few grapes

Dinner: Baked fish(didn't like), 3 chicken fingers, squash and zucinni stir fry.


----------



## OmarsMum

B- milk then 1/2 banana+ 1 slice of mango
L- spinach with minced meat+ rice
Sn- milk pudding
D- pasta & meat balls + green beans


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

Ruby had:

B - Shreddies
L - mini pitta with cheese, fruit smoothie, organix tomato noughts & crosses, h/m mini jam tarts
D - mini pizza, slice of bread with fruit spread, from frais


----------



## jackiea85

Yesterday:

Breakfast: 2 toddler-sized bowls of rice krispies, slice of wholemeal toast, beaker of lactofree milk
Snack: Small cup of innocent smoothie, some raisins and dried cranberries
Lunch: Jacket potato with lactofree cheese, water, homemade lemon cake
Dinner: Moussaka, peas and sweetcorn 
Bedtime: beaker of warm l/f milk

He left most of his dinner though, ate most of the peas, sweetcorn and potato from the moussaka but didn't touch any of the meat etc. He eats more in the mornings x


----------



## eddjanuary10

yesterday ihsan had-

b- toast, cheerios
sn- cheese cracker, slice of pineapple
l- banana sandwich
d- chiken tikka, mildly spiced potatoes,carrots & peas. bit of pitta bread & natural yoghurt


----------



## bluehorse

On the mend... I hope!

Breakfast: Muslei and milk (ate half); raspberry yogurt
Snacks: a prune; a couple of yogurt coated raisins; some of Mummy's breakfast loaf (carrot, sultanas, dates, apricots and seeds)
Lunch: 1/4 of a slice of cheese and tomato on toast; 1/2 an oatcake; black grapes
Snacks: dried apricot
Dinner: Bowl of pasta with tomato and herb sauce (very bland but I'm delighted to say she ate it all!); Organix apple and blackberry fruit pot; 4 white chocolate buttons


----------



## MrsVenn

Today Molly had:

Brekkie - Milk, wouldn't touch her cereal
Lunch - Cheese sandwich, Org Cheese and Herb Puffs, Orange segments
Dinner - Lasagne

Snacks - Oaty bar

Milk - 8oz so far


----------



## TennisGal

Lizzie has had...

Br: porridge with banana, half my bagel with Philly
Sn: glass milk, hm strawberry cheesecake muffin (basically strawbs swirled with philly - makes v moist cake)
Lu: ham and cheese omlette, fruit chunks
Sn: organix puffs
Din: chicken in tomato sauce, pasta, courgettes, yoghurt, biscotti


----------



## Poppy7

TennisGal said:


> hm strawberry cheesecake muffin (basically strawbs swirled with philly - makes v moist cake)

Sounds yummy. Can I have the recipe please :flower:


----------



## TennisGal

Course my lovely! Will send it to you tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## OmarsMum

B- Spinach Omlette
L- Homemade Chicken burger & fries (He was downstairs in the building play area, & he ate the housekeeper lunch :rofl: )
Sn: Fruit pot + 1 cheese stick + few spoons of my ice cream
D: Rice + green beans + little spinach


----------



## tinkerz23

Breakfast: 1 scrambled egg, 6 grapes, milk

Snack: honey nut cheeriso w/o milk

Lunch: chicken, mac and cheese, carrots, water

Snack: 5 animal crackers

Dinner: grilled pork chop, purple hull peas picked from the garden today, mixed fruit,


----------



## Virginiagrl6

Breakfast: 3 scrambled eggs, 2 slices of wheat toast. 

Snack: oranges

Lunch: Mac and cheese. 

Snack: watermelon and peanutbutter sandwich. 

Dinner: slice of pizza


----------



## eddjanuary10

Yesterday Ihsan had;

b- Mix of weetabix and shreddies
l- watermelon, orange, strawberries, blueberries & grapes. half a cheese sandwich
d- baked potato with tuna and 3 cherry tomatoes

:)


----------



## OmarsMum

B: 1/2 banana + 2oz of milk
L: zucchini with minced meat + plain yoghurt
Sn: Cheese slice + fruit pot
D: Cereals + small cheese sandwich + 1 tbsp of spinach

He didnt drink milk other than the 2 oz in the morning


----------



## sleeping bubs

Yesterday

B- 1 Avocado mashed with milk
S- munch bunch yogurt drink and 1/2 rice cake
L- Beef savory rice and cheerios fruit pouch 10 wotsits and 1/2 pot custard
S- 200mls chocolate Paediasure 1 biscuit
T- Tin mac and cheese and 1/2 SMA high energy lolly

200mls banana Paediasure milk


----------



## emsiee

Weetabix

slice of toast

Ravioli

crackerbread and philly

a yoghurt

cauliflower and broccoli cheese

a biscuit

approx 15oz of cows milk


----------



## hattiehippo

Another good eating day...

B - dry cheerios in bed with us followed by toast and butter and fromage frais and raisins 2 hrs later
S - carrot sticks, cheddar biscuit
L - toast and spagetti hoops - didn't eat much of this, fromage frais
S - fruit flakes, carrot sticks, a bread stick
D - tomato and veg pasta bake, bread with oil and vinegar dip, raspberries and ice cream

Will have 8oz milk and some more cheerios before bedtime.


----------



## TennisGal

Lizzie was a hungry girl today!

Br: porridge with banana, scrambled egg, half a piece of toast
Sn: small piece of blueberry cake
Lu:home made pizza on pitta, mango, yoghurt
Sn: organix savoury rice cakes
Din: was family BBQ...Lizzie had...chicken, potatoes, feta, avocado, bit of burger, roasted veg, bit of fish, strawberries, ice cream


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

B - rice krispies. Huge amount of milk - don't know how much, we were at a hotel and Ruby ordered herself several refills! :)
L - plum savoury bakes, smoothie, biscuit, strawberries
D - refused. She'd been sleeping in the car and was very cross when she woke up on arrival. Milk before bed.


----------



## craftymum

We've had a great day today, first time in ages he's eaten so much :)
B: Weetabix crispy minis with raisins
S: some breadsticks (we were at the zoo)
L: Picnic lunch, he ate a cheese spread sandwich (very rarely touches sandwiches but picnics are different lol), an apple and a few of Daddy's crisps
S: Little fruit and oat bar
D: Butternut squash risotto, garlic bread and fromage frais


----------



## Jay_x

Brooke's really suffered with her back teeth today.. the little buggers! Poor angel.

4oz of milk

Breakfast - A bowl of rice krispies

Lunch - Chicken sunday dinner - barely touched - few bites of yorkie pud, couple nibbles of chicken and roasted vedge. Offered Granny's homemade lemon meringue pie but refused, refused a petite filous & a chocolate mouse (this is when we knew something was definitely up lol) Then threw a huge tantrum! In pain :(

No dinner as decided to nick some of daddy's strawberry pie at around 5pm & then some of Granny's malteasers.

6oz of milk before bed.

A pretty bad day today food wise but hey ho it is Sunday & she was totally not in the mood.


----------



## Nats21

For Breakfast - Toast with jam
For Dinner - Dairylea sandwich, lettuce, cucumber, tomato, couple of those cheese and herb puffs, rice cake / Raspberries and strawberrys
For Tea - Jacket potato, spag hoops and homemade veg burger / Banana

20oz of milk and water xx


----------



## OmarsMum

B: Potato & minced meat omlette (he woke up at 2 pm so it was more of a lunch than breakfast)
Sn: yoghurt
Sn: banana 
D: Pasta with green peas & carrots in cream & cheese sauce.


----------



## rosie272

A strange eating day today! Charlie had:

B- Weetabix (usually hates them but asked for them)
S- Breadsticks, cashew butter and fruit salad
L- Spicy lentil soup and Rye bread (cafe) banana
S- Lychees (eew) and melon (street stall)
D- A really hot and spicy chickpea curry with boiled rice and chapati at a street festival (me and my friend thought it was mega spicy but Charlie loved it :wacko: - and I like spicy food)
Milk and grapes at bedtme


----------



## Poppy7

Pre Breakfast - Cup of dried Cheerios
Breakfast - Apple and Blueberry porridge with fresh strawberries
Lunch - Jam sandwich, cheese melts, fruit squeezy, shared a honey and oat nature valley bar
Snack - raisins, apple and a biscotti
Dinner - Cottage pie (with peas, sweetcorn and carrot mixed with the mince and sweet potato and white potato on top) with green beans. Dessert was h/m rice pudding with chopped up banana.


----------



## Cattia

B: one and a half weetabix with fruit pot

S: half a fairy cake bought at the car boot (naughty!)

L: Spinach and cheese omelette and baked beans followed by blueberries and ice cream (she doesn't normally get ice cream but her friend was over for lunch and he will only eat fruit if it is with ice cream so I thought I had better give them both the same)

D: Pork casserole with rice followed by fruit pot and blueberries


----------



## eddjanuary10

Today Ihsan had;

b- toast and banana
l- rice with veggies in a tomato & herb sauce
sn- grapes, blueberries, vanilla yoghurt
d- grilled chicken and half a pitta


----------



## Cassie.

Dani's had:
Breakfast- toast, raspberry Petits Filous and 3 strawberries, water.
Snacks- blackcurrant Fruit Flakes, ice lolly, chocolate milk.
Lunch- tuna and mayonnaise sandwich, strawberry Petits Filous, apple and blueberry squash.


----------



## TennisGal

Another hungry day...

Br: Porridge with banana
Sn: berry cake, glass milk
Lun: BIG cheese omlette, fruit chunks, yoghurt
Sn: organix puffs
Din: pasta with roasted veggies in tomato sauce, mango, from frais


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

Ruby had:

B - oat crisp
L - all the filling but only a little bit of bread, of a white roll with cheese and peanut butter. Smoothie pouch
Snack - large glass of milk and small biscuit
Dinner - chicken korma, rice and naan, from frais and strawberries


----------



## Jchihuahua

Daisy is cutting her back molars and is off her food which is very unusual for her. I'm not used to her refusing food :(.

Breakfast: readybrek with strawberries

Snack: apple crisps

Lunch: a quarter of a cheese sandwich, 2 rice cakes, a fromage frais

Dinner: fish pie and peas (but only ate about half) a fruit pot


----------



## Jay_x

Jchihuahua said:


> Daisy is cutting her back molars and is off her food which is very unusual for her. I'm not used to her refusing food :(.
> 
> Breakfast: readybrek with strawberries
> 
> Snack: apple crisps
> 
> Lunch: a quarter of a cheese sandwich, 2 rice cakes, a fromage frais
> 
> Dinner: fish pie and peas (but only ate about half) a fruit pot

I know the feeling, Brooke is cutting those back teeth too. 

& wow congratulations on your pregnancy with your little boy (bit late :blush:) I just remember you from the tri's when I was pregnant with Brooke.


----------



## Cattia

B: 1.5 weetabix with fruit pot and a bit of my pancake
L: pasta and baked beans with grated cheese (yes, it was getting late and I was out of ideas...)
S: part of my ginger biscuit in Costa which I had to pretend to dunk in my coffee after each bite
T: bolognaise with cous cous as we didn't have time to cook pasta


----------



## Cassie.

Breakfast- Weetabix, 2 strawberry Petits Filous, milk.
Snack- cheese & onion crisps, water.
Lunch- cheese sandwich, slice of ham, 3 cherry tomatoes, water.
Snack- fairy cake, blackcurrant flavoured water.
Dinner- pepperoni pizza, chips, onion ring, blackcurrant flavoured water, strawberry Petits Filous, water.


----------



## rosie272

A fruity day for Charlie - it was hot today..

B- Strawberries, melon and grapes (refused cereal)
S- Banana
L- Refused lentil soup, fruit salad
S- 2 oatcakes with fruit spread, apple
D- 1/2 chicken breast with sweet potato & 2 green beans, blueberries
Milk and a rich tea finger at bedtime


----------



## ellie27

Anna has been a bit funny with her food over the last couple days...a few of you reckon your LO's are cutting back teeth so maybe thats whats going on here too?? She had 4 poo's yesterday after not eating that much food and had a red bum last night so it could be the teeth.

Yesterday Anna had.....


breakfast - porridge and half of a banana

snack - half of a pack of quavers at grans (tut-tut!)

lunch - cheese toastie, pineapple chunks and a yoghurt

dinner - homemade lentil, tomato and chunky veg soup, then a yoghurt and more pineapples

dry cheerios as a snack

6oz milk:flower:


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

Y'day Ruby had:

B - oat crisp
L - breadsticks and h/m houmous, pack of plum savoury bakes, smoothie
D - Pasta with tomato and red pepper sauce and cheese, more breadsticks and houmous, fromage frais, chunks of pear.


----------



## MissPiggy

Cornflakes, with raisins and banana
Cheese, ham, cucumber, carrot and cherry tomatoes....(the cheese and ham were in a sandwhich but he threw the bread on the floor)

Homemade Spag bol..

and he has his own little snack draw he goes to when he's peckish so whatever he discovers in there for snacks lol x


----------



## bluehorse

Yesterday Grace had;

Breakfast: Fruit muslei with milk; 2 dried apricots and a prune
Snack: Sultanas
Lunch: Baked beans and cheese with 1/2 slice wholemeal toast; little bit of fruity couscous; raspberry fromage frais
Dinner: 4 tsp h/m leek, potato and watercress soup; good handful of Organix cheese and herb puffs; banana


----------



## bluehorse

Yesterday...

Breakfast: All Bran with sultanas and milk; 3 prunes
Snack: Organix gingerbread man
Lunch: Jacket potato with baked beans and cheese; tomato and cucumber (refused these!); little bit of Daddy's tuna melt panini; banana
Dinner: 1/2 a veggie sausage; 1 potato smiley face; sizeable portion of tinned tomatoes;
3 or 4 bites of a peach and a Strawberry fromage frais


----------



## eddjanuary10

Jay_x said:


> Jchihuahua said:
> 
> 
> Daisy is cutting her back molars and is off her food which is very unusual for her. I'm not used to her refusing food :(.
> 
> Breakfast: readybrek with strawberries
> 
> Snack: apple crisps
> 
> Lunch: a quarter of a cheese sandwich, 2 rice cakes, a fromage frais
> 
> Dinner: fish pie and peas (but only ate about half) a fruit pot
> 
> I know the feeling, Brooke is cutting those back teeth too.
> 
> & wow congratulations on your pregnancy with your little boy (bit late :blush:) I just remember you from the tri's when I was pregnant with Brooke.Click to expand...

Ihsan is also cutting a molar and 3 other teeth at the moment, its the worst teething so far and he has been quite fussy with all his new teeth!

and yeah, congrats from me too Jchihuahua, I did not notice your ticker until now! awww, a little boy :cloud9:

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## eddjanuary10

Yesterday Ihsan had;

b- shreddies
snack- lots of watermelon (good for teething and very sunny days!)
l- mashed potato and carrot
snack- strawberries
d- grilled chicken and a small nan bread.

:)


----------



## Cassie.

Breakfast- Weetabix and milk, water.
Snack- Strawberry fromage frais, sip of Fanta Fruit Twist (from MIL) ¬¬
Lunch- Homemade fish cake and new potatoes, milk.
Snack- Strawberry Cornetto.
Dinner- Chicken tikka masala with rice, milk. Refreshers ice lolly.


----------



## Jchihuahua

Breakfast: a weetabix, half a slice of toast

Snack: raisins

Lunch: home made cheese and onion pasty, a couple of fingers of cucumber, 2 cherry tomatos, 6 annabel karmel sweet potato & rosemary puffs ,a fromage frais

Dinner: pasta with mushroom sauce, an apple and mango fruit pot, 3 milky way stars.


----------



## Natasha2605

Brekkie - A Pear, an orange and a Kiwi
Lunch - Tuna and Tomato Sanwiches, Melin
Tea - Chicken and tomato pasta with garlic bread 

:)


----------



## TennisGal

Br: buttermilk pancakes with banana and Greek yoghurt
Sn: smoothie tube, small piece cake
Lu: Roasted veggie and cheese quiche, organix puffs, from frais
Sn: big glass milk
Din: Salmon and cod fishcakes, tomato rice, roasted courgettes. Yoghurt and fruit. Couple of buttons. 

Stole: half my scone, licked the jam off...and then gave the lovely scone to the birds...


----------



## bambino156

Today my lo ate:
B - Weetabix and a slice of homemade bread (toasted)
L - Chicken & vegetable risotto and some blueberries
S - Some Organix carrot puffs and a baby biscotti
D - Vegetable lasagne and some sweet potato wedges. Bowl of sliced kiwi and some fresh apricots.


----------



## rosie272

Today Charlie had:

B- Toast and Marmite
S- Melon & grapes
L- Tomato and mushroom pizza, grapes
S- Smoothie pouch
D- Rice Krispies, fruit salad (refused lasagne)
Milk and small banana at bedtime


----------



## Jay_x

Breakfast - A bowl of cheerios & a banana.

Snack - A bag of Annabel Karmel strawberry & vanilla biscotti bites.

Lunch - A ham sandwhich, half a bag of organix tomato wheels, a petite filous yogurt.

Snack - The rest of the organix tomato wheels.

Dinner - Pasta bolognese & an apple & blackcurrant yogurt.


----------



## eddjanuary10

Today Ihsan had;

b- 2 weetabix
l- a fruit cocktail (strawbs,banana,blueberries & orange), mini wholemeal roll with cheese spread
d- fish fillet and mash, apricot yoghurt


----------



## zenmommy526

ohh I just started one of these in the Weaning section. Oops! Didn't know you ladies already started one! 

Liam had:
Breakfast: A piece of buttered toast and a medium bowl of banana oatmeal
Lunch: A piece of peanut butter toast and lots of snack cheese and a yogurt
Dinner: More macaroni and cheese, and some diced pear


----------



## bluehorse

Yesterday...

Breakfast: Weetabix with milk; 3 prunes; apricot fromage frais
Snack: Yogurt covered raisins
Lunch: Little bit of cheese and leek tart; potato, swede and carrot mash (wasn't as keen on this as I'd have thought!); purple cabbage (couldn't get enough of this- loved it :wacko:); a couple of green beans; strawberry fromage frais
Snack: a peach
Dinner: 1/2 a St. Dalfour Blueberry jam sandwich on w/meal bread; 4 Organix tomato wheels; Stewed apple

Plus an extra snack before bed of an Organix gingerbread man with her milk as she'd had a nasty tumble and was feeling sorry for herself :cry:


----------



## Lauraxamy

So far today
Breakfast - Cereals (Rice crispies) and a yoghurt
Dinner - Cheese spread on half a rice cake, sausage roll, fruit flakes, bits of cheese, and some jelly, she did have some organix crisps but didn't eat them!
Tea tonight we're having sausages, mash, + veg and LO will have the same!


----------



## bambino156

B - Weetabix followed by blueberries
S - Breadsticks, cheese and sliced banana
L - Leftover risotto from yesterday
S - An Organix pomegranate spelt biscuit and an orange oil Organix biscuit (naughty naughty, two biscuits! lol!) Plus some more banana.
D - Cheese omelette and some sweet potato wedges


----------



## hattiehippo

Tom had,

B - dry cheerios in bed with us followed by cheese spread on toast and a yoghurt 2 hrs later.
S - organix carrot sticks, couple of white choc drops and a few bits of breadstick
L - Cheese on toast and baked beans, yoghurt
D - totally refused mushroom tortellini in tomato sauce so had more toast with spagetti hoops, strawberries and ice cream

8oz of toddler milk and some more cheerios before bed.

A very toast heavy day...he's definantely getting much more restricted in what he will eat at the mo :nope:


----------



## louandivy

B: a banana and toast with honey
S: ANOTHER banana and some raisin
L: homemade carrot muffins sick:), cucumber sticks, cherry tomatoes, cheese crackers and warm apple wedges
D: homemade vegetable lasagne and a raspberry yoghurt


----------



## rosie272

Charlie had:

B- English muffin and marmite, some blueberries
S- Blueberries and 2 breadsticks
L- Roast veg pasta, fruit salad
S- 2 Organix gingerbread men
D- Spinach omlette, brocolli and corn on the cob, scoop ice cream
Milk at bedtime


----------



## TennisGal

Brek: scrambled eggs on half a bagel
Sn: smoothie tube, small hm mixed berry muffin. Scooped part of yog out of my bag!
Lunch: homemade veggie and ham naan pizza, a whole yogurt!
Sn: organix puffs, few buttons
Din: chicken tagine, couscous, roasted veggies...small portion hm trifle


----------



## maybebaby3

breakfast - yogurt
snack - bagel with butter and jam
lunch - heinz cheesy pasta meal
snack - biscuit and a few wotsits
dinner - tuna tagliatelle with mushroom cheese sauce (homemade from annabel karmel recipe book)


----------



## emsiee

Today Jessica had:

Rice Krispies

A slice of toast

Tuna mayo pasta

A small yoghurt

Cheese and biscuits

Cauliflower cheese, peas, sprouts and chicken

a chocolate biscuit


----------



## MrsVenn

Today Molly had:

B - Porridge and a few of my cocoa pops
L - Garlic bread and chicken breast. An apricot and some raisins.
D - Home made lemon chicken and rice. A satsuma.

14oz milk


----------



## mrsraggle

B: Shreddies
L: Tuna sandwich with salad, banana
T: Sausage, mash and peas, yoghurt


----------



## RiverSong

B- toast and butter, raisens and apple, water.
L- salmon paste sandwich. Squeezy tube apple, two or three biscottis. Water.
T- pork and veg stew. Fromage frais. Water.
Supper- rice crispies. Plum puree. Water.
14oz milk 7oz twice a day.


----------



## bluehorse

Yesterday:

Breakfast: Weetabix and All Bran with milk; prunes
Snack: Wheatbran breadstick
Lunch: Cheese, tomato and mushroom ommlette; a liitle bit of bread and butter; peach fromage frais
Snack: Reduced sugar rusk
Dinner: Peanut butter sandwiches on wholemeal bread; 4 Organix tomato wheels; banana


----------



## emsiee

Today Jess had:

Weetabix

A cheesy crumpet

Spaghetti hoops with waffles

a cracker with cheese spread

a yoghurt

Cod, mash, sweetcorn and peas


----------



## Cassie.

B- natural fromage frais and blackberries, milk.
S- cheese triangles crisp things, babyccino.
L- macaroni cheese and brocolli, orange squash.
S- orange, blackcurrant Fruit Shoot.
D- chicken and tomato pasta, strawberry sundae, water.


----------



## MrsVenn

Today Molly had:

B - Weetabix and half slice toast
L - Beef bourginon and cheesy mash
D - Gnocchi with tomato sauce. 1/2 banana and some pitta


----------



## Rachel S

B-Cereal and water to drink
L-cheesy veg mash, peach, grapes and water
D-Pasta and veg, some custard and raspberries i set in a teddy mould...which she loved!
Snacks-a few biscuits, some grapes, half a banana and two bottles of milk before afternoon nap and bed.


----------



## rosie272

Charlie is in non eating mode again!

B- Banana, milk
S- Smoothie pouch
L- Picnic of blueberrie,strawberries and grapes, lots of water (refused all other yummy picnic foods)
S- Ice cream cone 
D- Corn on the cob, sweet potato wedges (refused chicken)
Milk and 2 melba toast crackers at bedtime


----------



## eddjanuary10

Yesterday Ihsan had

b- cheerios, half a crumpet and some banana
l- cheese sandwich, a whole nectarine, grapes, half a clementine & a yoghurt
d- baked potato with mashed broccoli,cauliflower & cheese sauce (bit odd i know!)

:)


----------



## bluehorse

Yesterday:

Breakfast: 1 slice wholemeal toast with St. Dalfour blueberry jam ; tinned pears
Snack: Sultanas
Lunch: Tomato soup, little bit of bread and butter; banana
Snack: 1/2 a wheatbran breadstick; couple of prunes
Dinner: We went out for dinner and offered Grace all manner of interesting foods but all she ate was 1/2 a brown roll and butter; 3 chips and a couple of new potatoes :dohh: Did have strawberries, watermelon and icecream for pudding though!

Today:

Breakfast: H/m pancake with syrup; 3 prunes
Snack: Organix gingerbread man
Lunch: Cheese roll (ate all the cheese, but only a tiny bit of the roll!); banana; yogurt covered raisins
Snack: Apple, kiwi and lime smoothie
Dinner: Pasta with h/m sweet potato, tomato and courgette sauce; chopped kiwi with Yeo Valley strawberry yogurt


----------



## embojet

Breakfast: weetabix and milk, a pear
Snack: packet of skips
Lunch: sausage rolls, cheese, sausages, breadsticks, fairy cake (was buffet at my nans house)
Snack: youghurt covered raisins
Dinner: pasta with tomato sauce, chicken, sweetcorn, peas and green beans, fromage frais
Another snack: loads of grapes and a banana
Milk before bed


----------



## Rachel S

Breakfast was as normal some cereal and water.

Lunch-mashed veg, fruit and some fruit puree

We went to my mums bday party today and when we were there she ate...in no particular order:
Some veg pizza, watermelon, stuffed courgette, potatoes and then trifle, coffee and walnut birthday cake, some fruit juice!!!

Dinner-veg lasagne and yoghurt

Milk before bed.


----------



## RiverSong

B- toast. Milk.
L- pork, potato, mixed veg. Fromage frais. Water.
T-salmon paste sandwiches. Raisens, apple. 2 gingerbread men (organix) water.
Supper- rice crispies. Water.
Snacks- 4 anna karmel biscottis.
Milk for bed.


----------



## rosie272

Today Charlie had:

B- Blueberries and strawberries
L- Potato scone, link sausage, plum tomato, toast, milk
S- Banana and 1/2 a pancake
D- Lentil soup and 3 chicken breast strips, corn on the cob
Milk and a peach at bedtime


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

Ruby had:

B - 2 bowls of branflakes (these are her new favourites for some reason)
L - (at a party) roasted new potatoes, cold meats, bread, a tiny bit of quiche, cake, various crispy / nibbly things
D - Just had some cheese and crackers and a smoothie before bed.


----------



## hattiehippo

Not a good day for eating today...really struggling with getting Tom to stay at the table for more than 2 mins at the mo - after a couple of bites, he takes his bib off and tries to climb down. The only thing that keeps him there is offering him something like toast or yoghurt!

B - snack of cheerios in bed with us, toast with cheese spread and yoghurt 2 hrs later
S - 1 cream cracker then fell asleep really early.
L - refused tomato soup, ate some bread, yoghurt
S - Goodies oat bar and a mini milk ice lolly
D - Had total meltdown during tea and only ate a couple pieces of pasta, more bread and a yoghurt.
8 oz milk at bedtime

Really need to try and get him to eat something else tomorrow :nope:


----------



## MrsVenn

Today Molly had:

B - 2 h/m american pancakes (Molly size ;) and 1/2 banana
L - BBQ steak, roasted peppers and a few home made chips
D - Cheese roll, cherry tomatoes and blueberries

11oz milk


----------



## Jchihuahua

Daisy is still being fussier than usual with her eating. I want her to go back to how she used to be, eating everything and anything :(.

Breakfast: cheerios, half a slice of toast

Snack: Half a packet of apple fruit wriggles, 2 rice cakes

Lunch: chicken korma and rice. Ate about half. One Annabel karmel apple and cinnamon mini biscuit

Snack: 5 grapes, 2 strawberries

Dinner: alphabet spaghetti on toast, rice pudding with blueberries stirred in.


----------



## emsiee

Jess had:

Weetabix

a few mini cheddars (her fave)

a tuna mayo and cucumber sandwich on wholemeal bread
a fromage frais

vegetable pasta bake 
cheese and crackers
a couple of cherry tomatoes


----------



## Blah11

Not done this in ages!

a banana
2 bowls of rice krispies at nursery
refused some rice dish so had a cheese sandwich instead then a yogurt
packet of milkybar buttons and about 6 large strawberries
a slice of toast with jam
2 yogurts

:)


----------



## louandivy

B: blueberries and toast with honey
S: a raspberry oat bar
L: ham sandwhich, cucumber slices and raisins
D: salami and kidney bean pasta with green beans, raspberry yoghurt for dessert


----------



## eddjanuary10

Today Ihsan had;

b- muelsi and bowl of blueberries
l- a tuna toastie, few grapes, raisins
d- shepherd pie with cauliflower on the side
desert- rice pudding with dates and banana


----------



## bluehorse

Yesterday:

Breakfast: Croissant with butter and blueberry jam; 2 dried apricots
Snack: Wheatbran breadstick
Lunch: Refused my lovely aubergine and feta cheese salad so just had 4 mini ricecakes :dohh: ... followed by a big bowl of strawberry yogurt with fresh raspberries and some muslei mixed through it.
Snack: Cherries and a little bit of apple, kiwi and lime smoothie
Dinner: Scrambled egg with chopped parsley; wholemeal toast and butter; a reduced sugar rusk


----------



## kayleigh&bump

Today

B- big bowl cherrioes and a banana
L- cheese spread wholemeal sandwich, breadsticks and humzinger
Sn- about a quarter of my homemade beef burger in a bun :dohh:
D- will be chicken a d veg curry with rice


----------



## bambino156

B - Weetabix and some of my cornflakes :haha:
L - Pasta with tomato sauce and mozzarella, half a banana.
S - Other half of the banana from earlier
D - Cod and parsley fishcake with mashed potato and veg. A satsuma.


----------



## louandivy

B: shreddies and strawberries
S: blueberries
L: ham sandwhich, cucumber sticks and cherry tomatoes with humous, a banana
D: will be a veggie burger,sweet potato wedges and asparagus


----------



## sleeping bubs

today Mckenzie had

B- Porridge made with cows milk and 1/2 teaspoon chocolate powder
S- 200mls Strawberry Paediasure milk
L- 1/2 peanut butter sandwich 2 raspberries a couple bites mini savory egg, a few crisps and 1/2 pot banana custard
S- 200mls chocolate Paediasure milk
T- 1/2 mini meal tin chicken, sweetcorn pasta (got home late) and half blueberry muffin

Will have around 5oz milk (Mix of cows milk and SMA high energy milk before bed)


----------



## bluehorse

Today Grace had:

Breakfast: Weetabix and Rice Krispies with milk
Snack: Bit of my sultana scone
Lunch: Carrot and corriander soup: 1/2 slice wholemeal bread and butter; mashed raspberries with strawberry yogurt
Dinner: 1/2 a veggie sausage; 1 potato smiley face; baked beans; cherries


----------



## Jchihuahua

B: a croissant, some grapes

Snack: a banana, an apple and cinnamon biscotti

Lunch: a cheese roll, cucumber, tomato, rice cake. A fromage frais

Dinner: chicken risotto, a fruit pot


----------



## TennisGal

Our daughter seems to be one of the few people eating more in the heat, as opposed to less!

Break: porridge with banana and raspberries
Sn: a small strawberry tart
Lunch: two quarters egg mayo on granary, one large piece of rye bread with cheese and sliced baby toms, organix puffs, yoghurt, fruit chunks
Sn: few choc buttons, some cold roasted veggies dipped in tzatziki
Din: halibut with ratatouille and sautéed potatoes, gooseberry fool


----------



## embojet

Breakfast: a crumpet with butter
Snack: half a twix
Lunch: quiche and mixed veg, grapes
Snack: yoghurt and some cheesy crackers
Dinner: chilli and rice, banana
Snack: breadstick and some cheese


----------



## Poppy7

Breakfast - Mango and passionfruit porridge with blueberries and raspberries
Snack - Fruit smoothy, raisins, humzinger and an apple
Lunch - Crackers with Phili, black olive melts, cheese melts, tomatoes (didn't eat) and a hard boiled egg. Plum from frais for dessert
Snack - A cake and biscuits at a friends house whilst bombing around in the garden. Then ate red grapes and blueberries on the way home
Dinner - Fish, new potatoes and beans. He then asked for icecream but hardly touched it!


----------



## rosie272

Bottomless pit of a stomach today!

B- Mini weetabix, strawberries
S- Toast and marmite, banana
L- Tomato soup, 2 small seeded rolls, fruit salad (big one)
S- Carrot sticks, a pear, 3 dark chocolate Mikado biscuits (he caught me eating them)
D- Half large marinated chicken breast, boiled rice, brocolli, peas, 2 wedges, more fruit salad
Milk and 1/2 slice toast before bed


----------



## eddjanuary10

Today Ihsan had b- shreddies, half a slice of toast & peanut butter l- vegetable pie then strawberries and banana d- spicy mince pasta s- a peach sliced up, 3 mini rice crackers


----------



## muddles

Today:

Breakfast-1/2 a plum and some Cheerios. (also 5oz of milk when he first woke up)
Snack- 10 grapes and a breadstick.
Lunch- Baked potato with tuna and cheese, banana, Organix biscuit.

Dinner will be chicken stir fry with Udon noodles. He will also have an afternoon snack but not sure what that will be yet.


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

TennisGal said:


> Our daughter seems to be one of the few people eating more in the heat, as opposed to less!
> 
> Break: porridge with banana and raspberries
> Sn: a small strawberry tart
> Lunch: two quarters egg mayo on granary, one large piece of rye bread with cheese and sliced baby toms, organix puffs, yoghurt, fruit chunks
> Sn: few choc buttons, some cold roasted veggies dipped in tzatziki
> Din: halibut with ratatouille and sautéed potatoes, gooseberry fool

Ruby has been eating more in the heat! :wacko: 

I am always very jealous of your posts in this thread... Lizzie eats more things than my OH let alone Ruby! I wish the pair of them would eat halibut and ratatouille!


----------



## emsiee

So far today Jess has had

Rice krispies

A slice of toast

Home made veg soup and pitta bread

A yoghurt

And will have sausage, mash, peas and gravy for dinner with custard for dessert

I've also just noticed I need a new ticker!


----------



## britt1986

Breakfast- Dananino kiwi strawberry smoothie and a blueberry waffle
Lunch- Peanut butter and grape jelly sanwich and half a banana
and for supper we will be having spaghetti, salad, and garlic bread


----------



## Natasha2605

Breakfast - Beans on Toast and a Banana
Lunch - Ham Sandwich, cucumber sticks and a pear
Dinner - Tomato and Pepper Pasta

Couple of toddler cookies


----------



## katieandfras

Breakfast - Cranberry Wheats and Ready Brek
Lunch - 1 Bite of a marmite sandwich!Innocent smootie and some baby crisps
Dinner - Jacket with Cheese and beans, Fruit pot and some grapes

+ 16 oz milk


----------



## iceylou

Breakfast: 2 x 8oz bottles, 1 weatabix
Lunch: 3 tuc biscuits with philly, toast and jam - robbed from her brother, 6oz milk
Dinner: 3/4 tub of cow and gate little gourmet beef stew, half a cupcake
Tea: yoghurt, sandwich with ham and cheese.

i really dont know where she puts it all. 1 more 8oz bottle at bedtime in about 30mins


----------



## TennisGal

Br: big bowl of cheerios with chopped fruit
Sn: smoothie tube, few sweet pot rice cakes
Lunch: 1/4 of each of following:cheese sandwich, egg sandwich, tuna sandwich and avocado sandwich, organix puffs, breadsticks dipped in tzatziki, melon, mango, strawberry cupcake
Sn: mini milk
Din: chicken in lime and coriander, hm wedges, ratatouille, yoghurt


----------



## rosie272

Charlie had:

B- Pancakes and fruit spread, blueberries
S- Toast, milk and grapes
L- Pasta with tomato sauce and garlic bread, blueberries
S- Sliced apple with cashew nut butter, 2 breadsticks
D- Baked fish, lemon sauce and brocolli, 2 rich tea fingers
Milk at bedtime


----------



## bluehorse

Yesterday Grace had:

Breakfast: Museli with strawberry yogurt and milk; 3 dried apricots
Snack: Wheatbran breadstick
Lunch: Peanut butter sandwich on wholemeal bread; some Organix tomato wheels; raspberries
Snack: Mini veggie sausage; 3 or 4 yogurt covered raisins; blueberry/ acai smoothie mixed with milk
Dinner: 2 tsp pasta with peas and cheese sauce (refused the rest... but the cat loved it!); 3 mini ricecakes: large bowl of chopped kiwi with strawberry yogurt


----------



## eddjanuary10

Yesterday Ihsan had

b- porridge with pear puree and banana
sn- raisins, mini pancake with honey
l- cheese on crackers, 2 cherry toms, bowl of greek yoghurt with dates
d- lasagne with boiled potatoes and cauliflower, bowl of strawberries

:)


----------



## TennisGal

Claire, I have just seen your post...I think it's largely down to the fact that we at going through a 'don't even try and give me slightly different food to you and daddy' phase. L pretty much eats what we eat, but now it has to be identical. She watches what I get out to cook for DH and I (in the week, we eat dinner after L has gone to bed, as DH gets in too late for hungry gal) and starts 'mmmm' and 'dat for me'. :rofl:

Today has been /will be:

Break: porridge with banana 
Sn: strawberry tart, sliced cherry toms (odd combo!)
Lunch: wedge of tortilla with added toms, peppers and peas. Yoghurt with fruit chunks.
Sn: organix puffs, piece of chicken (again, quite odd!)
Din: Gnocchi with roasted veggies in tom sauce, grated cheese, fruit salad with scoop ice cream


----------



## kayleigh&bump

Today Finns had

B- a banana and bowl of cherrios
Sn- rich tea biscuit
L- cheese spread sandwich, few potato hoops and lots grapes
D- homemade chilli with added veg and rice. Big bowl of yoghurt with raisins and grapes stirred through.

I need to start getting a bit more imagination with Finns meals, soooo hard though with zero energy :nope:


----------



## jam-on-toast

Banana, Yoghurt and cheerios
Sandwich and salad
chicken risotto


----------



## bluehorse

Breakfast: Crumpet with butter and honey; dried apricots
Snack: Sultanas
Lunch: Salmon fillet with cheese sauce; new potatoes and brocolli; Banana 
Snack: Prunes
Dinner: Scrambled egg; mini veggie sausage; some Organix tomato wheels


----------



## fairy1984

breakfast: weetabix, 1/2 piece of toast

snacks (throughout the day): raisins, a couple of rich tea fingers, 

lunch: ham and dairylea roll followed by petite filou

dinner: sausage, mash, peas and carrot followed by a satsuma

16oz milk total


----------



## MrsVenn

Molly yesterday had:

B - Porridge
L - 1/2 cheese and tomato roll, cheese and herb puffs, 1/2 orange. Olive bread.
D - Cod, mash potato and corn on the cob. 

9oz milk


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

Y'day madam had:

B - branflakes and milk
L - Mini sausage rolls, organix crisps, dried strawberries, smoothie
D - Pizza, yoghurt, and a mini milk

Ooops a bit of junky day! The dinner I can blame my mum for though haha


----------



## eddjanuary10

Yesterday Ihsan had

b- 2 weetabix
l- toast and peanut butter, half a banana, a yoghurt
sn- a plum, some grapes & organix banana & date bar
d- fish pie at nannys and then.... 
a 2nd dinner back home!- quite alot of tandoori chicken and a corriander flat bread!


----------



## MrsVenn

Today Molly has had:

B - Porridge
L - Cheese and tomato roll, 1/2 croissant, Organix Date and Banana bar
D - She will be having chicken and pesto couscous followed by pineapple and vanilla icecream.


----------



## hattiehippo

So so day with Tom, he had

B - Cheerios and yogurt
S - cheese and herb puffs, rice cakes, raisins
L - yoghurt, 1/2 banana, rest cheese and herb puffs, refused sandwich and sausage roll
D - fish fingers, smiley faces, peas, strawberries and cream...ate everything

8oz toddler milk before bed


----------



## kayleigh&bump

B- cherrios and a banana
Sn- rich tea biscuit
L- cheese spread sandwich, few crisps and lots grapes
D- homemade cheese and onion pasty thing that I made with mash. Yoghurt with a biscuit crumbled ontop


----------



## TennisGal

Lizzie has munched:

Br: eggy bread, fruit compote, milk
Sn: mango chunks, biscuit
Lunch: egg and tomato sandwich, organix puffs, from frais, fruit chunks
Sn: jaffa cake
Din: fajitas (chicken and veggies chopped up into small pieces) with guacamole, sour cream, cheese and salsa. She wasn't overly fussed on the guacamole today, so wiped most of her portion on mummy...Yoghurt


----------



## rosie272

Today Charlie had:

B- Fruit salad with greek yogurt
S- Banana bread and butter
L- Mince, potatos, carrots, peas, Strawberries
S- 2 Humzingers
D- Baked cod in tomato sauce, 2 baby sweetcorn, green beans, more strawberries 
Milk at bedtime


----------



## ellie27

Today Anna has had.....

-1 weetabix and handful cheerios made with 6 oz milk for breakfast

-a satsuma and hanful grapes snack

-pitta breads with diarylea spread and grated cheese on, and a mini yoghurt

-macaroni cheese for dinner

-grapes and breadsticks as snack

+only took 3 oz milk before bed:flower:


----------



## willow77

Have just moved house, but the last 10 days or so Poppy has eaten

B - 1.5 slices of toast
S - 3/4 banana
L - few bites of cheese roll
S - raisins, chocolate
D - chips, chocolate mousse, few spoons fruit pot, some cornetto
Milk - 8 oz milk

B - bowl of cheerios
S - banana, yoghurt coated strawberry pieces
L - half cheese roll 
S - raisins, 
D - half a sausage & quite a few chips, few bites of garlic bread
Milk - 10oz milk

B - cheerios
S - 2 biscuits
L - few bites of banana roll
S - yoghurt coated strawberry pieces
D - 3/4 cheese roll
Milk -8 oz milk

B - 2 bowls of cheerios 
S - banana
L - half cheese roll
S - raisins, some organix crisps
D - 3/4 bowl of spag bol, half a yoghurt and some cornetto
Milk - 6 oz milk

B - 2 bowls of cheerios 
S - biscuit
L - half cheese roll
S - banana
D - 1/3 bowl of sausage casserole, 2 yoghurts
Milk -6 oz

B - 1.5 slices toast with marmite 
S - cheddars
L - half cheese roll
S - yoghurt coated strawberry pieces, raisins, c
D -chips, ice cream
Milk - 10oz

B - bowl cheerios 
S - raisins, grapes
L - cheese roll
S - apple, few cheddars
D - wouldn't eat dinner (cottage pie), just ate ice cream for desert
Milk - 12 oz

B - 3/4 slice of toast 
S - half a banana
L - few bites of cheese & ham sandwich
S - raisins, dry cheerios, biscuit
D - few bites of spaghetti hoops & jacket potato, yoghurt, apple
Milk -13 oz

B - Bowl of cheerios 
S - Grapes, hm banana oat bar
L - few bites of cheese & ham sandwich
S - 3/4 banana, biscuit
D - 1 parsnip, blueberries, chocolate mousse
Milk -19 oz :o

B - Slice of jam on toast 
S - dry cheerios
L - 3/4 cheese roll
S - yoghurt coated cranberries, half a banana
D - fish finger, yoghurt
Milk - 3 oz

B - Slice of marmite on toast 
S - 
L - 1/4 ham roll
S -raisins, biscuit, banana
D - sausage, apple, yoghurt
Milk -3 oz milk

B - Bowl of malt wheaties 
S - raisins,
L - few bites of chicken sandwich
S -few crisps, blackcurrant flakes
D - wouldn't eat carbonara, had yoghurt, chocolate mousse
Milk -4 oz


----------



## emsiee

Today Jessica had:

Bran Flakes

A slice of wholemeal toast

A Pepper, cheese and mushroom omelette

some pom bear crisps

a fromage frais

Butternut squash and chicken bake with rice

a yoghurt

15oz of milk


----------



## SKATERBUN

cereals and toast
ricecakes
Tuna & Mackerel Arrabiata Casarecce Pasta
Pears and chocolate sauce
crackers cheese fruit
Chicken Korma (baby style) 
and rice and banana puree
....but then stole some of my vegetable curry rice and naan!! 

shes into all sorts of food now shes at nursery :)


----------



## bluehorse

Yesterday:

Breakfast: Crumpet with butter and marmite; kiwi
Snack: Some of my Red Berry Cooler and raspberry and almond slice in Costa!
Lunch: Baked beans and cheese with wholemeal toast and butter; grapes
Snack: Organix gingerbread man
Dinner: St. Dalfour blueberry jam sandwich: some Organix Cheese and Tomato puffs; Banana


----------



## Cassie.

Yesterday Dani had:
Breakfast- Sausage, bacon, eggs, bread. Water.
Snack- Mini Fruit Corner, Milk.
Lunch- Chicken and bacon pasta. Water.
Snack- Milkybar buttons (about 4). 
Dinner- Tuna and sweetcorn sandwich, salad. Water.


----------



## Cassie.

So far today she's had:
Breakfast- 2 fromage frais, water.
Snack- Mini pitta bread with cheese and tomato, milk.


----------



## eddjanuary10

Yesterday Ihsan had

b- a fruit crumpet, bowl of greek yoghurt with blueberries
l- cheese and tuna toastie
d- pilau rice with chicken
sn- cherries, grapes, dates


----------



## bluehorse

Today:

Breakfast: Weetabix and Rice Krispies with milk
Snack: Cherries
Lunch: Sausage and vegetable casserole with brocolli; blueberry yogurt
Snack: Organix gingerbread man; yogurt covered raisins and a bit of the cream from my hot chocolate!
Dinner: Cheese sandwich on wholemeal bread; Organix cheese and tomato puffs; Organix apple and mango rice pudding


----------



## Lauraxamy

I'll do yesterday first -
Breakfast - Cornflakes and a yoghurt
Snack - Raisins
Lunch - Beef, Yorkshire pud, runner beans, carrots and she did have potatoes but didn't eat them.
Tea - Cheese spread on rice cakes, organix cheese puff things, cocktail sausages, fruit pot, apple.

Today so far..
Breakfast - Fruit pot.
Snack - Raisins
Dinner - Cheese & crackers, fruit flakes, banana, organix crisps, jelly.
Tea - She'll be having, meat + veg of some sort just not sure what yet lol


----------



## dani_tinks

Breakfast - Banana yoghurt & a banana
Lunch - Dairylea sandwich on wholemeal and an apple
Dinner - Mushy peas, fishcake and two waffles
Desert - Strawberry yoghurt, another banana and he still hungry so had some rice pudding!


----------



## Seity

B - yogurt
L - wild rice, cereal bar
D - steak and potatoes

Snacks - cold cereal, cheese crackers throughout the day


----------



## Nats21

B - Weetabix
D - Pasta in a tomato sauce with vegetables / Yoghurt
T - Vegetable nuggett, potatos and beans / blueberry muffin

Some water and 20oz of milk xx


----------



## TennisGal

Lizzie + teething = fussy eating

Break: buttermilk pancakes, strawberries. Refused the yog.
Sn: glass of milk, small hm berry muffin
Lunch: cheese omelette, picked out all the veggies. Refused yog.
Sn: organix puffs, smoothie
Din: refused her Spanish chicken and rice...then ate it all when it was on DHs plate (v close to her bedtime!), from frais, more milk


----------



## rosie272

Today Charlie had:

B- Cinnamon toast, small banana
S- Melon
L- Squash soup & bread, fruit salad
S- Mini lemon muffin
D- Chicken strips, brocolli and carrots, melon 
Milk at bedtime


----------



## MrsVenn

Today Molly had at nursery:

B - 2 slices of toast
L - Sheppherds pie followed by rice pudding
D - Ham sandwich and a satsuma

Extra dinner at home - Pasta, 1/2 pitta, 1 scrambled egg, an oaty bar and a chunk of sausage...

Seriously where did the girl put it?!!!

9oz milk


----------



## eddjanuary10

Today

b- porridge
snack- pear and nectarine sliced up
l- small pitta with tuna
d- grilled chicken, mushrooms, boiled potatoes
snack- strawberries & a plum


----------



## sleeping bubs

well today Mckenzie had

6oz of milk at 3am (wouldn't drink his milk before bed)

b- 1 Avocado mashed mixed with cows milk, 1 yogurt drink and a few bites of banana
S- 200mls banana Paediasure milk
L- about 1/4 marmite sandwich a few quavers 1/4 biscotti biscuit and 3 spoons fruit pouch
S- 170mls chocolate Paediasure milk
T- rice and curry Heinz sauce (ate 1/2) and 1/2 custard pot

will attempted to give him 6oz of Hipp organic good night milk (won't drink cows milk and can''t have his SMA high energy anymore and his Paediasure milk makes him too hyper before bed)


----------



## rosie272

Today Charlie had:

B- Rice Krispies, melon
S- Toast, milk
L- Egg sandwich, fruit salad
S- Raisin pancake & blueberries
D- Chicken curry & brown rice, fresh pineapple
Milk at bedtime


----------



## bluehorse

Sore gums and teeth coming through... been a bit fussy today...

Breakfast: Weetabix and All Bran with sultanas and milk
Snack: 1/2 a wheatbran breadstick; Rich Tea biscuit
Lunch: A couple of mouthfuls of jacket potato; a sweet potato chip and a tiny bit of red cabbage; strawberries and a reduced sugar rusk
Dinner: 1 fishfinger; sweet potato mash; baked beans; blueberry yogurt and a tiny bit of Daddy's ice cream cone!


----------



## emsiee

Today Jessica had:

Ready Brek
a slice of wholemeal toast
tuna mayo pasta with peppers and sweetcorn
a yoghurt
fish fingers, mash potato and peas (spat the peas out!)
another yoghurt

13oz of milk


----------



## MrsVenn

Today Molly had:

B - Croissant and milk
L - Chicken nuggets and cherry tomatoes.
D - Penne with meatballs in a tomato sauce followed by custard and raisins.

Snacks - banana crisps

18oz milk


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

B - oat crisp
L - mini pitta, cheese, fruit smoothie, yoghurt
Snack - breadstick and a mini milk (well, the half that didn't fall on the floor!)
D - pasta with tomato and leek sauce, cheese, brocolli, yoghurt


----------



## bluehorse

Breakfast: Wholemeal toast with butter and blueberry jam; strawberries
Snack: Little bit of a fruit scone
Lunch: Pasta with h/m sweet potato, tomato and courgette sauce and grated cheese; banana
Snack: Sultanas
Dinner: 2 tsp of leek and potato soup; wholemeal bread and butter; 3 mini ricecakes; Organix apple and mango rice pudding


----------



## TennisGal

Br: porridge with banana
Sn: smoothie tube, small piece of cake
Lunch: roasted vegetable quiche, organix tomato wheels, from frais, fruit chunks
Sn: cheddar cubes
Dinner: cottage pie, courgettes, yoghurt, biscuit
Sn: large glass of milk before bed


----------



## rosie272

Charlie had:

B- Raisin & lemon pancake, milk
S- Banana, grapes
L- Chicken noodle soup, melba toasts, fruit salad
S- Apple slices with cashew butter
D- Chicken curry, rice, brocolli (again :haha:) Vanilla ice-cream 
Milk at bedtime


----------



## MrsVenn

Today Molly had:

B - 3 bits of toast
L - (can't remember) and fruit
D - 1/2 jacket potato and cake

10oz milk


----------



## cass11

What a great thread, so many great ideas! My DS has...

Breakfast: A piece of wholemeal toast with vegemite (we are originally from Australia, he loves it), a banana and a cup of cows milk
Snack: Three strawberries and an apple juice 
Lunch: Homemade pumpkin soup with a piece of Zuchinni slice, some watermelon and a cup of milk before his afternoon nap
No snack in the afternoon just a drink otherwise he will not even attempt dinner! He has an earlier dinner though. 
Dinner: Oven baked fish with mashed potato, corn and peas. 
Dessert: Yogurt with grapes. And a cup of cows milk before bed. He drinks water in between all that also.


----------



## Lauraxamy

Yesterday -
Breakfast - Cornflakes
Snack - Raisins
Lunch - Pasta with cheese and a yoghurt.
Tea - Fish + peas and then she had a home made ice lolly for pudding lol

Today so far -
Breakfast - Rice crispies + a fruit pot
Lunch - Rice cake with cheese spread on, fruit flakes, a banana, Organix carrot sticks and a yoghurt.
Tea - She'll be having sausage casserole (Sausages, leeks, potatoes, onions, mushrooms)


----------



## bluehorse

Today Grace had:

Breakfast: Weetabix and All Bran with milk
Snack: Reduced sugar rusk
Lunch: Toasted white roll with cream cheese; orange yogurt; strawberries
Dinner; Cheese ommlette with peas and a little bit of boiled rice; kiwi and strawberries


----------



## fluffpuffin

Isla ate today:

B: some toast strips with peanut butter and some with dairylea, 1/4 apple, then she wanted some of my toast with plum jam
L: buttery mash with cheesy spinach and grilled cod, rice pudding
D: some leftover pea hotpot from yesterday, then some crackers with philadelphia cheese, 1 x fromage frais
S: rice cakes, 1/2 poppy seed roll, water

Milk: 15oz


----------



## Kel127

Yesterday Connor had:

B- Yogurt + strawberries
L- Grilled cheese + Applesauce
D- Chicken Nuggets + Mash Potatos + Peas + Dinner roll
S- Veggies Sticks

Right now I'm having a huge adversion to eating or cooking all meats. It makes me :sick: 
So I am having trouble getting meat into Connor's meals unless it something easy like nuggets or my husband cooks it.


----------



## bambino156

So today has been....
B - Pancakes, a banana and some dry shreddies, followed by a Little Yeo yogurt
S - Dairylea on some crackers and some cold ham cheese and pea omelette from last night.
L - Spaghetti bolognaise, some grapes and half a clementine
S - 2 baby biscuits, some more grapes
D - 2 fish fingers, mash and beans followed by a bowl of strawberries and clementine segments


----------



## bluehorse

Today Grace had:

Breakfast: Weetabix and All Bran with sultanas and milk
Snacks: 1 Organix gingerbread man and 1 Ella's Kitchen milk and vanilla cookie
Lunch: Jacket potato with tuna (about 5tsps); watercress (tried it but spat it out!); banana and blackberries
Snack: 2 figs
Dinner: 1 fishfinger; baked beans and brocolli; raspberries


----------



## dani_tinks

B - rice crispies & a yoghurt
L - Spicy potato wedges 
D - salmon pie with cheese followed by a yoghurt


----------



## fluffpuffin

B: 2 weetabix with whole milk, a few crackers with philadelphia cheese
L: leftovers from yesterday's lunch - creamy mash with spinach & cod, 1 x sainsbury's fromage frais squeezy pouch, little bit of apple
D: crackers with cream cheese, 1 x banana, some rice cakes

S: some choccie buttons to bribe her to be a good girl during her jabs today ;), water

Milk: 16oz


----------



## moomoo

Today he ate:

B - bowl rice krispies and some grapes
L - egg Mayo sarnie and some organix crispies
D - cheese omlette and yoghurt

35oz milk :wacko:


----------



## rosie272

Today Charlie had:

B- Mini Weetabix, small banana, 1 slice toast and marmite!
S- Strawberries, milk
L- Baked cod, wedges, peas, fruit salad
S- Birthday cake at nursery, blueberries
D- Chicken curry (he keeps asking for it :wacko:) brown rice, brocolli and a mini naan bread, more blueberries
Milk at bedtime


----------



## eddjanuary10

Today Ihsan had

b- redibrek with banana
l- pasta in a cheese and chive sauce, tomatoes
d- breaded haddock, peas. (left most of the peas)
sn- half an orange, a breadstick, raisins


----------



## JASMAK

breakfast:
cheerios, dried banana and dried strawberries

lunch:
blueberries, grapes, brown rice crackers, pieces of chicken breast, and tri-coloured whole grain pasta

dinner will be:
homemade pasa primavera, peas, and watermelon

She does not usually get snacks, as I have not introduced them yet...but she is breastfed on demand still and gets water in a bottle. She does not get dairy due to an allergy to cows milk protein.


----------



## bbyno1

Im struggling with lunches.
I always thought lunch was something light like a sandwhich & yoghurt etc but the more i look at what other mums feed their toddlers the more it seems to be things like spag bol etc.


----------



## sleeping bubs

well Mckenzie is not eating again :-(

Yesterday
B- weetibix with cows milk
S- 120mls chocolate Paediasure milk
L- a couple bites roll, a couple bites banana a bit of a crisp and a custard pot
S- 200mls banana Paediasure milk
D- Quarn pieces curry with white rice (ate the rice) and a couple spoons strawberry angel delight 

7oz milk (mix of cows milk and SMA high energy)


----------



## bluehorse

Today:

Breakfast: Croissant with butter and St. Dalfour strawberry jam; raspberries
Snack: Sultanas
Lunch: Salmon fillet with mashed potato, peas and brocolli (about 4 or 5 tsp only); peach fromage frais; apple (grated)
Snack: 1/2 a wheatbran breadstick and stole some raspberries from the fridge (this is the first time she's done this- got a feeling it won't be the last!)
Dinner: Chopped boiled egg with spinach and a cream cheese sauce; kiwi and blackberries


----------



## bluehorse

bbyno1- it really depends on what works best for LO and you. We always used to give Grace her main meal at lunch time as she was at the childminder during the week and we didn't get back until 5.15 at the earliest so a bit late to start cooking main meals... I'd give her something quick like sandwiches or scrambled egg and toast. For lunch she generally had what we'd had for tea the night before or a meal I'd batch cooked from the freezer! 

As I am now on my Summer holidays (being a teacher), we vary from day to day depending on circumstances... (what I'm eating/ how early OH will be back from work etc.)


----------



## hattiehippo

Today Tom ate lots...

B - cheerios, toast with cheese spread, yoghurt, half a banana - he just kept eating and eating!
S - at Ikea...some flourfree lemon cake that he loves, a few puffs, a cheddar biscuit and raisins.
L - at TGI Fridays.....fish bits, chips and baked beans....ate a bit of each but not a lots after huge snack
D - tomato meatball pasta, raspberries and ice cream...ate everything in sight again

8oz toddler milk before bed.

bbyno1 - Tom tends to have a big breakfast and dinner and snacks in the day so his lunches are normally things like crackers, cheese on toast, spagetti hoops, toast with peanut butter etc rather than main courses. I wouldn't worry if it suits your LO to have a more snacky lunch and a bigger dinner or the other way round. It evens out over the day.


----------



## bambino156

bluehorse said:


> Today:
> 
> Breakfast: Croissant with butter and St. Dalfour strawberry jam; raspberries
> Snack: Sultanas
> Lunch: Salmon fillet with mashed potato, peas and brocolli (about 4 or 5 tsp only); peach fromage frais; apple (grated)
> Snack: 1/2 a wheatbran breadstick and *stole some raspberries from the fridge (this is the first time she's done this- got a feeling it won't be the last!)*Dinner: Chopped boiled egg with spinach and a cream cheese sauce; kiwi and blackberries

Gotta laugh :haha: my lo has started doing this quite often, she wanders off and comes back with her snack box wanting me to open it up and give her something from it, she also helps herself to the boxes of cereal, pulls them out of the cupboard and its just the right height for her to bend and keep dipping her hand into! x


----------



## rosie272

Today Charlie had:

B- Potato scones, plum tomatos, scrambled egg
S- Fruit smoothie pouch and yogurt raisins (at the cinema)
L- 2 sausages, peas & sweetcorn, carrots & gravy, blueberries
S- Strawberries & blueberries, 3 pumpkin seed crackers
D- Carrot & sweet potato soup, seeded roll
Milk at bedtime


----------



## PepsiChic

today Barry has had:

B- oatmeal with apple sauce
S - cereal bar
L - bowl of special K and strawberries
S- cream cheese and whole wheat crackers + beaker of milk (4oz)
D - chicken curry with rice and naam bread
toddler milk at bedtime

I was told he should be having 16oz of dairy a day..He has about 6oz in his oatmeal, another 4-6oz as a drink with lunch and today there was about 4oz in the curry plus about 4oz with his special K. 

does his toddler milk count towards the dairy intake?


----------



## wantmoresleep

5oz milk
Breakfast..weetabix and cup of cows milk
Dinner...cheese on toast 
Snack...milky way (naughty daddy)
Tea...beef casserole/mash and veg followed by banana and custard.
Supper..half banana and half scotch pancake
7oz milk


----------



## emsiee

Today Jess has had:

Bran Flakes
toast
home made cheese,tomato and mushroom pizza
a crackerbread with philly
A roast beef dinner with gravy and veg for dinner
a yoghurt

10 0z of milk


----------



## bambino156

B - Weetabix and some homemade bread toasted
S - Strawberries
L - Pasta bolognaise, Greek yogurt and half a nectarine
D - Tuna and tomato pasta (from the blw cookbook), banana and a biscuit

Quite a pasta heavy day today, really need to go shopping as there isn't much else in the cupboards, lol!


----------



## bluehorse

A very hungry little girl over the last couple of days....!

Yesterday

Breakfast: Weetabix and muesli with milk; raspberries
Snack: Sultanas; some of a mini pot of mint icecream (shared bewteen Mummy, Daddy and Grace!)
Lunch: Lentil, sweet potato and spinach daahl; peach fromage frais
Snack: Ella's Kitchen milk and vanilla cookie
Dinner: Toasted peanut butter and banana sandwich

Today

Breakfast: Weetabix and All Bran with milk; a fig
Snacks: Organix gingerbread man; Organix cheese and tomato puffs
Lunch: Scrambled egg with cheese; baked beans; toast finger; banana
Snacks: 2 dried apricots; 1/2 a wheatbran breadstick; little bit of a fruit scone
Dinner: Cod in a tomato and courgette sauce with spinach; fromage frais


----------



## modo

Breakfast: readybrek, banana and rice cake

Lunch: chicken nuggets

Snack: raisins, prunes and breadstick.

Dinner: fuisili and homemade tomato sauce, sweetcorn and almonds.


----------



## Reedy

Breakfast - 3 bowls of mummys's special k :dohh: 
Lunch - a cheese sandwhich, a yoghurt, a cheese string, a bowl of strawberries & grapes 
Snacks - a handful of hula hoops, Yoghurt Raisins
Dinner - I made him a spaghetti bolognaise, he picked at a few bits of spaghetti but thats it, he hardly touched it so he's Nothing for dinner :-(
He just wont eat at the minute :-(


----------



## eddjanuary10

Yesterday

b- rice crispies and banana
l- a cajun chicken toastie
d- tuna pasta with tomato & cucumber
snack- 2 slices of melon & a cheese stick

Today

b- oatabix bitesize with raspberries
l- natural yoghurt mixed with fruitpot, mini cheese roll & some grapes
snack- organix oat bar
d- hm salmon pie with broccoli,cauliflower & tomato

lots more bf's than usual (teething again!)
:)


----------



## joeyjo

B: large bowl of porridge & banana mashed in it. small Bowl of mini blueberry wheats
S: carrot cake
L: slice of cheese on toast, cherry tomatoes
S: blueberries
D: bowl of pasta with bolognese & extra veg. 2 tinned peaches, half banana
S: milk


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

I'm doing yesterdays because it was a better food day than today!

B - weetabix crispy bran
Snack - 2 Hovis crackers
L - Slow roast pork, saute potatoes, broccoli (ate loads of all!) Mini milk.
D - 2 cheesy wholemeal scones, dried strawberries, slice of cake


----------



## mummymunch

Emily had
B: toast
L: lasagne
D: pasta w/ sweetcorn, carrot and garlic bread

S: an ice pop for her teeth and a yoghurt!


----------



## thedog

B: Poridge and blueberries mixed in (5:30am!)
Snack: a few bites of toast
L: cheese sandwich + banana
D: Jacket potato and beans

about 15oz of milk


----------



## rosie272

Today Charlie had:

B- Toast and marmite, grapes
S- Banana, fruit scone, milk 
L- Mince, peas, root mash, strawberries
S- 3 pumpkin seed crackers 
D- Red pepper & tomato soup, breadsticks, fruit salad
Milk and a rich tea biscuit at bedtime


----------



## MrsVenn

Molly's been unwell since last Weds and hasn't been eating really so today was the first day when she actually had something!

B - 6oz formula and bite of toast. Bite of croissant and 2 slices of banana.
L - Slice of Grandma's home made granary bread, 2 bits of pasta, 1 slice banana
D - 1/2 pack of sweetcorn rings, bowl of brocolli and some of Daddy's sweetcorn

I just hope her eating gets back on form soon, she's visibly thinner :(


----------



## Seity

Yesterday
B-applesauce, whole wheat bagel with butter
L-cereal bar, whole wheat cheese crackers
D-cabbage and bean soup, pita chips

So far today
B-cereal bar
L-peanut butter sandwich, Chex mix


----------



## rosie272

Today Charlie has had:

B- Scrambled eggs on toast, grapes
S- Humzinger, more grapes
L- Ham & mushroom pizza, wedges, fruit salad
S- Birthday cake, toddler crisps, jelly and ice cream (he's 2 today :cake:) 
D- Lentil soup & seeded roll
Milk at bedtime


----------



## mummymunch

B: toast
L: suasages and veg
D: chicken noodle stir fry
S: yoghurt & icepop for the teeth!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Yesterday Holly had:

Breakfast: Shreddies
Lunch: Cheese on toast, a banana and a petit filous
Dinner: Spaghetti Bolognaise and another petit filous

Today she had/will be having:

Breakfast: Wholegrain Rice Crispies
Lunch: A toasted cream cheese bagel, ham slices and a banana
Dinner: Cottage Pie and a petit filous

x


----------



## dani_tinks

B - Toast followed by a yoghurt and a banana
L - Scrambled egg sandwich, another yoghurt
D- My h/m spag bol with parmasan cheese and basil ontop, rice pudding & yoghurt


----------



## rosie272

Today Charlie had:

B- 1/2 bagel with Marmite, melon
S- Banana, cup of milk
L- Baked cod in tomato sauce, mixed veg, fruit salad
S- Apple slices and cashew butter
D- Squash soup and roll, strawberries and a biscuit
Milk at bedtime


----------



## MrsVenn

Molly today has had:

B - 9oz milk, slice toast and small bowl of porridge

L - Roast chicken dinner and a yoghurt

D - Spag bol and fruit

D at home - More spag bol, 1/2 cheese sandwich, 2 pieces of pasta and 5 king prawns
9oz milk..

She's just made up for no eating all week!


----------



## kmac625

B - Heinz nutrios in whole milk with raspberries (her first time having cold cereal for breakfast)
L - 12 grain crackers and plain yoghurt with peach/mango/applesauce mixed in
S - raisins, dried apricot and more 12 grain crackers
D - tofu and green peas

She's still nursing on demand and is going through a growth spurt right now and nursed so much throughout the day that I lost count.:haha:


----------



## bluehorse

Yesterday:

Breakfast: Weetabix and milk; a fig
Snack: 3 dried apricots
Lunch: slices of French baguette with strawberry jam and grated cheese; fromage frais
Snack: 3 mini ricecakes
Dinner: Scrambled egg with tomato; 2 potato smiley faces; blackberries and fromage frais


----------



## fluffpuffin

so far today Isla had:
B: toast with philadelphia cheese, some bits of orange & banana
S: half a fresh crusty onion roll
L: oven-roasted pork & pepper kebab, roast carrot & baby sweetcorn (threw most of it on the floor & mainly ate the pepper & baby sweetcorn), 1 pouch of sainsbury's strawberry fromage frais


----------



## mummymunch

B: Toast with jam & a banana - see a trend?
L: Sandwich w/ blackberries & a yoghurt
D: Sheperds pie
S: a big fat nothing!


----------



## Seity

B- Cereal bar, Whole O's
L- Applesauce, toast, shredded cheese
D- Spaghetti
S- Cheese crackers


----------



## Hotbump

I keep forgetting I have two toddlers now :haha:
Jovanni
breakfast 8oz milk some chips(crisps? lol) refused his chicken and bean taco
lunch 8oz milk and refused to eat 
:cry: not a good day!
Jr
breakfast: 5oz milk some of his taco and chips
Lunch: he threw up after breakfast :( and i took him a bath and gave him 6oz of milk and he is currently taking his nap

EDIT: jr ate some his jello i guess thats better than nothing!


----------



## Hotbump

ment to say Jovanni not jr Jovanni ate some jello :dohh:


----------



## rosie272

Charlie had a picky day:

B- Banana, cup of milk (refused cereal) 
S- Blueberries and strawberries
L- Tomato soup (refused bread & fruit salad :shock:) 
S- 4 breadticks with cashew butter and a smoothie pouch
D- Chicken curry (no rice or bread) brocolli, small piece melon
Milk at bedtime
S-


----------



## kmac625

B - Heinz nutrios with whole milk and mixed berries 
L - bits of my hamburger, bun and fries from Lick's (was a treat after getting her 12 month needles this morning)
S - red grapes
D - yellow coconut curry with chicken and mixed vegetables and 12 grain crackers with a cheese slice

water and nursing on demand throughout the day


----------



## dani_tinks

B - Toast & yoghurt
L - h/m tuna pasta bake & some bread and butter
S - banana & dairy-lea sandwich (just one slice of bread)
D - Waffles, fish fingers & baked beans (his fave!) 
P - yoghurt and strawberries


----------



## MrsVenn

Molly today has had:
B - Porridge and 9oz milk
L - 1/2 egg mayo sandwich, sweetcorn rings, 1 biscotti
D - Chicken goujons and sweet potato wedges with sweetcorn

18oz mlik maybe today.


----------



## emsiee

Today Jess has had:

Bran Flakes

Spaghetti hoops on toast

a yoghurt

1 cracker with grated cheese

Some Wotsits

Beef potato Hash with leek and carrots

a biscuit

13oz of milk to drink


----------



## bambino156

Today has been:
B - A pancake with some strawberry jam and a bowl of bran flakes. Little Yeo yogurt.
S - Half a wholemeal roll with butter and some strawberries
L - A few of mummys chips (naughty, naughty!), a Humzinger
S - Some dry Cheerios, a biscotti
D - Tomato and mozzarella pasta and some grapes


----------



## mummymunch

B: toast (what a surprise!) w/ cheese spread
L: cheese sandwich
D:pasta (with my homemade 8 vegetable sauce!) and some of mummy's hotdog! 

From reading some od these she doesnt eat much! I do try but she is never interested!


----------



## rosie272

Charlie had:

B- Potato scones, melon
S- Banana, cup milk
L- Spaghetti bolognese, garlic bread, fruit salad
S- Pear, nectarine, 2 oatcakes
D- 2 sausages, peas, sweetcorn, 1/2 nectarine
Milk at bedtime


----------



## fluffpuffin

Isla hasn't been well today.
B: a few.bites of toast with cream cheese, couple of bites of banana
L: threw most of my roast Vegies and salmon on the floor, ate 2 petit filous.
D: a few spoonfuls of ready brek

3 x 8oz bottles of milk


----------



## pinktaffy

b. bowl of cereal some of my toast.
l. chicken soup with bread.
t. patato waffle and cottage pie and peas.
snacks 2 yogurts, cheese, some crisp, and some buttons, and half a banana.

oh and 2 bottles of milk


----------



## kmac625

B - Heinz nutrios with whole milk and raspberries added
L - cheese omelet and potatoes
S - half a tangerine and some raisins
D - half an Italian sausage, carrots and pasta w/cream sauce, the other half of her tangerine from earlier

nursing on demand and water throughout the day


----------



## sleeping bubs

Mckenzie is a bit hit and miss with food at the moment

yesterday
B- Weetibix
S- 200mls Chocolate Paediasure milk
L- tin of chicken pasta and sweetcorn, 1 banana and apple fruit pouch and 1/2 biscuit
S- 200mls banana Paediasure milk
T- licked peanut butter off sandwich ate couple bites, 1/2 mini pepperarmi, 1/4 cheese string a packet yogurt rasiens, 10 blueberries and a couple prawn crackers

5oz milk before bed


----------



## ellie27

Yesterday Anna had...

-weetabix and cheerios made with 150ml milk and a slice of toast

- a clementine and half pack of quavers (tut-tut gran!)

-tuna sandwich and yoghurt for lunch

-potato waffle, chunks of cheese and sweetcorn for dinner

-grapes 

and 3 oz milk drink before bed.:flower:


----------



## mummymunch

B: Toast! & raisins
L: Yoghurt
D: Slow roast turkey with green beans, brocolli, carrots and peas


----------



## katieandfras

Emily has picked at anything and everything today!!We ve had a bit of a naughty day too but its rare so im not too fussed! She had:

Breakfast - few bran flakes of mine, a few bites of a cheese toastie, 2 x slices of watermelon

Then grazed all day on:
Monster Munch
Veggie Stew
Cheese
Celery
Bread roll
Chocolate ice cream
raisens



Piggy!


----------



## princess_bump

B - Milk, brown toast and a little peanut butter, fruit
L - Pasta salad, strawberries and yoghurt
D - Scrambled egg on toast and cherry tomatoes and a banana


----------



## dani_tinks

B - Boiled egg, toast and rice crispes
L - A cheeky mcdonalds! Half of my chicken burger and some fries
D - Tomato pasta, a whole tomato
P - Rice pudding & strawberries


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

B - weetabix crispy bran cereal, half a h/m mini hot cross bun, smoothie pouch
L - roll with tuna and cheese, organix g/bread man
Snack - another g/bread man and dried strawberries
D - Homemade pizza with ham and mushroom, and 2 yoghurts


----------



## bambino156

B - Big bowl of shreddies, half a banana
S - Half a toasted muffin with dairylea, rest of the banana from earlier
L - A small slice of margarita pizza (we were in Pizza Hut), some croutons from the salad bar (wasn't interested in any actual salad though!), some grapes and a yogurt
D - Tomatoey pasta with cheese, half a nectarine and a biscotti


----------



## Nats21

B - Weetabix
D - Dairylea sandwich, carrot sticks, cucumber, tomato, lettuce, a few crisps / Strawberries
T - Lentil bake with potatoes / Banana

Snack - breadstick

Some water and 20oz of milk


----------



## fluffpuffin

another bad day :(
B: a few bites of toast with plum jam, little bit of banana
L: a few spoonfuls of smoked haddock with cream sauce and root veggie mash, 1 x sainsbury's fromage frais pouch
D: a few roast peppers, a bite of roast chicken, 1 spear of asparagus
S: a couple of rice cakes

3 x 8oz bottles of formula


----------



## eddjanuary10

b- porridge with banana & raisins
sn- grapes
l- cheese sandwich, apricots
d- grilled spicy chicken, mashed potato with sweetcorn
sn- pineapple, dates


----------



## Seity

B - Chocolate zucchini muffin
L - Another muffin
D - Cajun catfish, sweet potato fries


----------



## kmac625

B - about half or so of a peanut butter and banana sandwich on whole wheat, and the rest of the banana it was made from
L - raisins, dried apricot, 12 grain crackers, potatoes
D - green peas and tofu, a couple sips of whole milk

water offered and nursing on demand


----------



## emsiee

Yesterday Jessica had:

Weetabix

half a crumpet

bits of our KFC chicken 

half an egg sandwich

a yoghurt

chicken and mushroom pie with mash and peas

15oz of milk


----------



## MrsVenn

Yesterday Molly had:

B - Toast
L - Pitta, humous, peas..lots and lots of peas.
D - Cottage pie and blackberries and apple crumble.

Snacks - some white choc buttons and a biscuit


----------



## MrsVenn

Today Molly has had:

B - Milk
L - Slice bread, humous, cheese, tomatoes, raisins..basically anything snacky.
D - Will be having spag bol and some homemade cinnamon bun.


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

B - crispy bran cereal, stole some of daddy's bacon roll
Snack - milk, dried strawberries, g/bread man, smoothie
L - cheese and biscuits
D - pork in cider sauce (alcohol boiled off obv!) roast pots, broc, yogurt


----------



## eddjanuary10

b- redibrek with rasperries
l- peanut butter and banana on toast, a cheese stick & some raisins
d- cauliflower and potato curry with nan bread, few bits of carrot


----------



## sleeping bubs

yesterday Mckenzie had

B- Chocolate Porridge
S- 120mls banana Paediasure milk
L- Marmit sandwich ate 1/2, apple fruit pouch, 1 mini sweet cillie riviata, some cheese and a few chocolate raisins
S- 200ml chocolate Paediasure milk
T- Roast- ate some yorkshire pudding, carrots, potatoes, sweet potato and daddy special Pink sweet potato mash!! Didn't touch chicken. Some toffee cheese cake and strawberries and blueberries

6oz milk (3oz sma and 6oz cows milk mixed) almost on full fat cows milk


----------



## emsiee

B: Weetabix

S: Yoghurt

L: Tuna mayo pasta and salad

D: bbq chicken, carrots, broccoli, cauliflower and mash potato

Custard

15oz of milk


----------



## MrsVenn

B: 1 small bit of toast
L: 2 slices of cheese, some peas
D: Gnocchi with tomatoes, grated cheese and an oaty bar.
Snacks: Sweetcorn rings

Milk - 8oz


----------



## thedog

Cow and Gate cereal
Cheese on Toast and a Banana
Potato Cakes
5oz of milk


----------



## eddjanuary10

b- rice crispies and cheerios mixed with banana
l- creamy tomato and cheese pasta
d- hm chicken bites, small white roll. 
p- strawberries,pineapple,melon & plum


----------



## Shining Star

7oz bottle

B - Musili 
S - Homemade ginger biscuit 
L - Scrambled egg and toast (hardly ate it), strawberries, blueberries, raspberries and cherries
S - Small apple
D - Chicken, broccoli and pea risotto

7oz Milk before bed.


----------



## kmac625

B - Heinz nutrios with half a fresh peach diced in and whole milk
L - peanut butter and a smidgeon of grape jelly sandwich on whole wheat
S - grapes
D - tomato and zucchini sauce mixed with tofu, pork and bulgar, plain yoghurt and blueberry applesauce mixed together

water offered throughout the day and nurse on demand


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

Y;day Ruby had:

B - cereal and a yoghurt
Lunch - scrambled egg with cheese and ham, roll with fruit spread, smoothie
Snack - gingerbread man and pack of apple crisps
Dinner - pork fillet, potato wedges, brocolli, a small h/m brownie and a yoghurt


----------



## emsiee

Today Jessica had;

Bran Flakes
a boiled egg
Fish Fingers, mini waffles and beans
mini cheddars
cauliflower and broccoli cheese 
a yoghurt


----------



## rosie272

Today Charlie has had:

B- Potato scone and cup of milk
S- Fruit smoothie pouch, raspberries
L- Chicken salad sandwich, vanilla ice cream and strawberries (cafe)
S- Apple slices with peanut butter
D- Roast beef, sprouts, carrots, peas, raspberries


----------



## Jchihuahua

B: weetabix, half a slice of toast

S: half a packet of apple crisps and 2 organix gingerbread men

L: tuna and sweetcorn roll, cucumber, cherry tomatos, red pepper. Pudding was natural yoghurt with bluberries.

D: pasta with mushroom sauce, a fruitpot, 2 strawberries.


----------



## Iana

breakfast - toast and milk
lunch - roast chicken with potatoes, a slice of bread ,salad and cheese


----------



## Jellyt

Breakfast; Cornflakes
Lunch; Mushroom stroganoff and a pear (at nursery)
Dinner; Quorn bolognesey pasta
Snacks; A cracker, a biscuit, some melon and a bit of a banana


----------



## sleeping bubs

yesterday Mckenzie had

B- Porridge and 1/2 pack of yogurt strawberry flakes
S- 6 grapes and 100ml Chocolate Paediasure milk
L- 1 mini bread stick, 1 cherry tomato, 1/2 cheese triangle, 1/2 pack crisps and 1/2 yogurt drink

S- 200mls chocolate Paediasure milk 4 chocolate raisins
T- 2 mini carrot & Potato waffles, 1/8 fish cake, 2 spoons spaghetti hoops, custard pot, 10 blueberries and 5 blackberries

7 oz milk before bed almost on Cows milk (had 2oz sma to 7oz cows milk)


----------



## katieandfras

Emily had:

B: R bRek and Banana
L:Sausages and beans and a smoothie
D:Rice chicken brocolli and carrots then a yoghurt and ginger bread biscuit


----------



## emsiee

Jessica had:

Weetabix
half a banana
cheese topped crumpet and a yoghurt
tuna cheese melt with sweetcorn,peppers, salad and a few oven chips

10oz of milk to drink


----------



## pinktaffy

b. she had toast and yogurt i ran out of her milk.
l. she had crumpet with grated cheese on top and a fruit pouch.
d. she had new potaoes that i dipped in herbs with pees and carrots.
s. apple friut pouch. baby bana crisps.


----------



## pinktaffy

queenemsie said:


> Jessica had:
> 
> Weetabix
> half a banana
> cheese topped crumpet and a yoghurt
> tuna cheese melt with sweetcorn,peppers, salad and a few oven chips
> 
> 10oz of milk to drink

thats so strange my lo had she crumpet its not somthing u here of often either lol i thought i was the only 1


----------



## emsiee

pinktaffy said:


> queenemsie said:
> 
> 
> Jessica had:
> 
> Weetabix
> half a banana
> cheese topped crumpet and a yoghurt
> tuna cheese melt with sweetcorn,peppers, salad and a few oven chips
> 
> 10oz of milk to drink
> 
> thats so strange my lo had she crumpet its not somthing u here of often either lol i thought i was the only 1Click to expand...


ha ha...i know, I was thinking the same thing...Jessica loves them! We eat them quite a lot


----------



## rosie272

Today Charlie had:

B- Melon
S- Crackers and peanut butter
L- Spicy lentil soup & roll, blueberries
S- Fruit salad
D- Pasta with h/m tomato sauce, sausage & veg, grapes and a biscuit 
Milk at bedtime


----------



## MrsVenn

Molly had:

B - bit of bread
L - 1/2 garlic bread, 1/2 oaty bar
D - Spaghetti and meatballs. Marshmallow wafer cone.

Snacks - Cheese puffs and rice cakes

24oz milk


----------



## Siyren

lyssa had

breakfast- half a bowl of cheerios and the majority of my toast (typical- if i made her, her own she wouldnt have eaten it!)

morning snack- cheese

lunch- ham sandwich (she ate the ham and left the bread). raisins and banana

afternoon snack- pack of yogurt covered fruit flakes

dinner- home made sausage casserole (sauce contained tomatoes, peppers, mushrooms, onions, broccoli, cauliflower, peas, sweetcorn and carrots) with roasted new potatoes- followed by a yogurt

drinks of water and milk


----------



## eddjanuary10

Today-

b- weetabix and 1/2 banana
l- cheese and tomato pizza in m & s cafe, tub of fruit cocktail (strawbs,apple & orange)
s- melon chunks & organix apple and raspberry oat bar
d- rice and veggies (cauliflower,green peppers,tomatoes,mushrooms).


----------



## bbyno1

10oz bottle when she woke up.
Breakfast:Cow and Gate?Fruit crunch. An apple and a banana.
Lunch: Jacket potato with grated cheese and some Annabell Karme biscuites
Dinner:Fishermans pie with veg and a yoghurt

9oz bottle before bed.


----------



## emsiee

Today Jessica had:

Ready Brek with 150ml of milk
some toast
chicken strips, cucumber and carrot sticks with dips, cheese and crackers
spaghetti carbonara
a small yoghurt

10oz of milk to drink


----------



## rainbows_x

B: Muesli.
L: Cheese and ham crackers, bread sticks, babybell.
T: Pasta & cheese.


----------



## Jchihuahua

Cheerios, half a slice of toast

Snack: dried banana pieces

Cheese roll and salad, strawberries and raspberries

Snack: 2 organix gingerbread men

Lasagne, peas and sweetcorn, a fruit pot.


----------



## rosie272

Today Charlie had:

B- Pancakes and blueberries
S- Raspberries
L- Chicken omlette, peas, wedges, ice cream
S- Raspberries, blueberries, breadsticks
D- Roast beef dinner (never ate any :( ) Rice Krispies, fruit salad, biscuit
Milk at bedtime


----------



## Embovstar

Isaac had:

B: 2 x weetabix and whole milk

L: ham sandwich, dairylea cheese stick, 2 x watermelon slices

Snack: yoghurt raisins

D: broc, cauli and carrots with pasta in a cheese sauce with peas
Coconut ring biscuit

He would normally have 5oz while milk before bed, but tonight he refused...just cut a massive molar so that may be why!

Nicola xx


----------



## JuneBabyBump

Some milk before breakfast
B - Porridge with yogurt, apple and cinnamon
S - One plum and 2 organix rice cakes
L - Roasted sweet potato, half a tomato, and sausage
S - a small banana and a big slice of watermelon
D - Minced meat pie and vegetables
some sips of milk before bed


----------



## Seity

Yesterday
B - Bagel with chive and onion cream cheese
L - Cereal bar, yogurt
D - Yogurt, roast beef


----------



## emsiee

Today Jessica has had:

Bran Flakes

scrambled egg and beans

some breadsticks and dips, some tomato garlic bread

wouldnt eat any dinner (thinks shes cutting the back teeth)

16oz of milk to drink


----------



## fluffpuffin

B: cow&gate fruit crunch cereal, 1/2 banana
L: chicken liver with apple and onion, some multigrain bread, grapes, 1 petit filous
D: 2 fish fingers, roast pepper and courgette, some oven chips, grapes, 1 petit filous

Milk: 20oz


----------



## mrsraggle

B: shreddies
L: soup and bread
Sn: 5oz milk, grapes
T: chicken, bacon and mushroom risotto, yoghurt


----------



## rosie272

Charlie has had-

B- Smoothie
S- Banana, toast and milk
L- Baked cod, mixed veg and fruit salad, biscuit
S- Blueberries (lots of!) 
D- Chicken goujons, corn on the cob, few pasta shells, strawberries
Milk at bedtime


----------



## MrsVenn

Yesterday Molly had:

B - nothing
L - 4 breadsticks and humous
D - Some noodles and cherry tomatoes

20oz milk


----------



## neadyda

Yday Jamie had

B a slice of toast and a yoghurt
L rice cake with cream cheese and a couple of bread sticks then a fruit pot
D we was at a birthday party so he has snacks stuff like, bread, wotsits etc... 

18oz of milk


----------



## bluehorse

Yesterday Grace had:

Breakfast: Weetabix and Museli with milk; a fig
Snack: Sultanas
Lunch: Scrambled egg and half a veggie sausage; toast and butter; natural Greek yogurt with mashed blueberries
Snack: Organix apple and date bar
Dinner: A bit of a cheese and cucumber sandwich; banana; 3 strawberries; raspberry fromage frais and a little piece of homemade scone with butter and jam


----------



## Seity

Yesterday:
B - Bagel with chive and onion cream cheese
L - Peanut butter and honey sandwich
D - Beef stroganoff


----------



## ILoveShoes

Can I join this thread?
Yesterday, my LO had...

B: porridge, blueberries, a bit of Daddy's toast, peach & pear slices
S: a Humzinger
D: 4 chickpea patties (from the BLW cookbook), brown rice & sweetcorn, a strawberry yoghurt & more blueberries
S: another Humzinger & a pack of Fruit Flakes
T: 1 Dairylea sandwich & butternut squash soup

He also had 6oz of milk in the morning, and about 1-2oz before bed.


----------



## bluehorse

Of course Iloveshoes :flower:

Today Grace had:

Breakfast: Weetabix and Museli with milk
Snack: Organix gingerbread man; a couple of raspberries
Lunch: St. Dalfour strawberry jam sandwich; handful of Organix cheese and herb puffs; half a Cheesestring; big bowl of tinned peaches and fresh raspberries
Snack: a fig and some sultanas
Dinner: Pasta with homemade hidden vegetable sauce (!) and grated cheese; natural Greek yogurt with mashed blueberries


----------



## Miss_Bump

Hello! I keep forgetting to post here but i will try harder!

B- Weetabix with banana and an orange after
L- Beans on toast
D- Pork with broccoli, green beans, peas and courgette and baby corn. Tinned apricot after

S- mango squeezy pouch, a handfull of mini breadsticks, cheese cubes


----------



## embojet

After a couple of days of eating hardly anything, today Molly had:

B- Croissant
S- Muller rice and a chewy bar
L- veg soup and bread, mango
S- mini popadoms, another Muller rice
D- sausage and mash with peas 
S- pear
milk before bed


----------



## neadyda

Today jamie has had

B: a quarter of a slice of toast and half a banana
L: a few oven chips, fish finger and carrots and banana pudding
S: a few wotsits, a couple of bread sticks
D: Spag bol, a slice of garlic bread

Plus 18 oz of milk


----------



## Jchihuahua

B:rice crispies

Snacks: blueberries, 2 organix gingerbread men

L: homemade cheese and onion pasty, natural yoghurt with strawberries

D: spag bol, garlic bread, a fruit pot


----------



## rosie272

Today Mr Picky had:

B- 1/2 slice toast and Marmite, 1/2 banana
S- Carton of fruit smoothie, 2 sesame breadsticks
L- 1 sausage, peas, carrots, fig roll biscuit, few grapes (no carbs!) 
S- Fruit salad
D- 2 mouthfuls of mince pie, brocolli, sauteed leeks, carrots, more fruit salad (no carbs again :( )
Milk & a 1/2 slice toast at bedtime


----------



## JuneBabyBump

B - Porridge with yogurt, apple, raspberry and cinnamon
S - One plum and 2 organix rice cakes
L - Roasted chicken with runner beans and beetroot
S - a bit of Papaya, a bit of nectarine and 2 organix ginger biscuits
D - Roasted salmon and sweet potato


----------



## emsiee

Today Jessica had

Porridge
Half a teacake
Scrambled egg, half a bagel, some mini cheddars and cucumber sticks
Strawberries
Home made pizza which consisted of 
cheese, tuna, mushrooms, peppers and sweetcorn

10oz of milk to drink


----------



## bluehorse

No tantrums today :happydance:

Breakfast: Weetabix and milk; half a banana
Snack: Organix apple and date bar
Lunch: Trout fillet; little bit of a jacket potato, brocolli and baked beans; raspberry fromage frais
Snack: Ella's Kitchen milk and vanilla cookie
Dinner: Little bit of cottage cheese with pineapple; an oatcake; couple of bites of a wheatbran breadstick; handful of Organix cheese and herb puffs; handful of sultanas; natural Greek yogurt with raspberries, blueberries and museli mixed through it.


----------



## sleeping bubs

yesterday Mckenzie had

B- Porridge and a pack of yogurt covered raisins
S- 180mls Chocolate Paediasure milk and 1/2 malted milk biscuit
L- marmit sandwich (ate 1/2) some ham a fruit pouch some grapes and cucumber a few crisps and a mini biscuit
S- 200mls Banana Paediasure milk
T- Lasagna ate 1/2 I gave him some cucumber and tomato and 4 spoons strawberry custard

1oz milk before bed


----------



## ellie27

Yesterday Anna had....

weetabix and cheerios for breakfast 

homemade vegs/lentil soup and yoghurt for lunch

potato waffle, cheese wrap and fruit for dinner

and some milk before bed:flower:


----------



## eddjanuary10

yesterday

b- toast and peanut butter
l- pilau rice with chicken & veggies
s- 2 dates, few strawberries
d- baked potato with cheese & tomato


----------



## emsiee

Jessica hasnt had that much at all today

B: Bran Flakes
L: Ravioli and a yoghurt
D: Sausage, boiled potatoes,carrots and peas (but only ate half of it)

10oz of milk to drink


----------



## bluehorse

Yesterday... Grace wasn't very hungry. She'd had a very sleepless night which is unusual for her so she must be a bit off colour... 

Breakfast: 1 crumpet with butter and marmite; 3 dried apricots
Snack: Reduced-sugar rusk
Lunch: 2 tsp creamy mince and courgette bake; a bite of wholemeal bread and butter; raspberries and blueberries with natural yogurt
Snack: Sultanas and a little piece of h/m banana bread
Dinner: 4 tsp scrambled egg and tomato; 1 potato smiley face; tinned pears


----------



## mummymunch

Emily would not eat yesterday, all in all she had half a jar (she would not eat 'normal food' for some reason) shes had some toast so far today, fingers crossed she'll eat today!


----------



## fluffpuffin

today Isla had:
B: bread roll with dairylea spread, a few cherry tomatoes, 1 pear, 1 banana
L: chicken, potatoes & courgettes; steamed apple
D: bits of a ham roll, some baby cereals

S: 1 almond biscuit & a little of my walnut cake

Milk: 20oz


----------



## hattiehippo

Tom has chicken pox and I think has spots in his mouth cos he was in pain when he was eating. I've pretty much let him have whatever he wants today,

B - dry cheerios, banana, fromage frais
S - 2 mini muffins from costas, carrot stix, bread stick
L - 1/2 pack pombears - refused toast, spagetti hoops, yoghurt and fruit
S - more pombears
D - breadsticks, cream cracker, raspberries and ice cream - refused cheese on toast
8oz toddler milk at bedtime.

Really hoping the spots start going soon cos its horrid seeing him in pain when he bites into things and he was a pretty fussy eater without this.


----------



## ILoveShoes

Hiya!
Today, my LO had...
B: blueberries, strawberries, a potato cake & porridge
S: a humzinger & some Fruit Flakes
D: Quorn balls with home-made tomato sauce, 1 rice cake & dairylea, a yoghurt & some peach slices
S: a banana
S: a humzinger
T: a Dairylea sandwich, an Organix cereal bar thingy, some Fruit Flakes (but not many)
T:


----------



## rosie272

Charlie has had -

B- Brioche and milk
S- Banana, strawberries, grapes
L- Sweet potato wedges, baby corn, fruit salad
S- Breadsticks, apple slices and cashew butter
D- Fish fingers, beans, carrot & potato waffle, grapes & strawberries
Milk at bedtime


----------



## MrsVenn

Today Molly had:

B - 2 bowls of ReadyBrek and 1/2 slice toast
L - 2 slices cheese, packet of Frootz, croissant
D - h/m humous, h/m pea and mint dip, crackers, chicken and some herb puffs. H/m mousse.

Snacks - 2 biscotti.

8oz milk


----------



## bambino156

Yesterday lo had:

B - Weetabix and some sultanas, then she stole some of my shreddies!
S - Some cheese crackers and a couple of seeded breadsticks
L - Egg mayo sandwich and some cheese & onion rice & corn 'crisps' and two large fingers of fresh pineapple.
S - A biscotti and a large bowl of chopped strawberries and grapes
D - Beef hotpot

Plus 12oz of milk

Quite a lot of food!


----------



## Jchihuahua

Yesterday Daisy had:

Porridge with banana
Snacks: apple crisps, blueberries, 1 organix gingerbread man
lunch: chicken curry and rice, a fromage frais
Dinner: cod, peas and two potato smiley faces, 6 strawberries


----------



## emsiee

Today jess had

Porridge
Half a boiled egg and half a slice of toast
Mushroom risotto
Half a pack of mini cheddars
Fish pieces, spaghetti hoops and h /m potato wedges
A small yoghurt

10oz of milk


----------



## bluehorse

Today:

Breakfast: Wholemeal toast with St. Dalfour raspberry jam; tinned pears
Snack: Prunes
Lunch: Spicy parsnip soup; wholemeal roll with butter; natural Greek yogurt and an Organix gingerbread man
Dinner: Spinach falafels with tomato and bean sauce (Organix toddler meal); 1/2 a wheatbran breadstick; apple puree and strawberries


----------



## Jchihuahua

Off topic but Bluehorse I LOVE your avatar pic! She's so cute! Daisy has that dress too:).


----------



## ~RedLily~

Today LO had:

B: Shredded wheat
S:fruit bar and oat bar
L: Marmite sandwich, fromage frias, raisins
S: Organix tomato star things, honey on toast
D: Chicken casserole. Strawberries, nectarine


----------



## dani_tinks

Today Jacob had -


B - Two boiled eggs and two slices of toast and half a bowl of rice crispies
L - A cheeky mcdonalds! He had four chicken nuggets and a couple of my fries
S - Tomatoes and strawbs
D - Bit of our h/m pasta bake which he didn't really want then an Ella's kitchen tomato pasta sachet 
P - two yoghurts & a bowl of strawbs


----------



## Islas_mummy

Today Isla had:

Breakfast - Porridge with blueberries

Lunch - Smooth peanut butter on wholemeal bread sandwich (1 slice of bread)
Yoghurt
Strawberries

Dinner - Beef casserole with carrots,mushrooms,potato,leek and onion
Banana and custard

12oz Milk


----------



## baby09

Hiya x Has someone please got a recepie for banana bread? And savory muffins? Thanks girls :flower:


----------



## bluehorse

https://simplyrecipes.com/recipes/banana_bread/ ... Very scrummy- got this recipe from someone on here. Can't help with the muffins I'm afraid


Today Grace had:

Breakfast: Weetabix and milk; prunes
Snacks: sultanas and an Organix gingerbread man
Lunch: half a wholemeal roll with butter and jam; handful of Organix cheese and herb puffs; 2 of Daddy's chips; Organix apple and blackberry fruit pot
Snack: H/m banana bread
Dinner: Spaghetti bolognaise made with Quorn mince and topped with grated cheese (ate most of the mince but none of the pasta!); one and a half slices of garlic bread; tinned apricots and pears with natural Greek yogurt


----------



## EternalRose

Oooooh I like this thread, will be checking here often. Always struggling to find ideas for Gaily's lunch


----------



## MrsVenn

Rubbish day here today:

B - None. Had milk at 4:30am
L - Slice toast, some Organix puffs and some cherry tomatoes.
D - Steak, cheese, brocolli and pasta. 1/2 oaty bar.

Snacks - orange


----------



## Jchihuahua

B: rice krispies, half a slice of toast

Snacks: blueberries, 2 rice cakes, 4 chocolate buttons

L: half a cheese and ham roll, small slice of cheese and broccoli quiche, cucumber, tomato, red pepper, strawberries for pudding

D: spaghetti carbonara, a fruit pot


----------



## fluffpuffin

Isla had today:

B: onion bread with dairylea spread, 3 cherry tomatoes, 1/2 pear
L: 1 banana, 1 smoothie pouch, (refused anything savoury)
D: homemade pizza (most got chucked on the floor), 1 kiwi, 8 raspberries, 1 petit filous

Milk: 20oz whole milk


----------



## bluehorse

Today:

Breakfast: Museli with milk
Snacks: Organix apple and date bar; sultanas
Lunch: Wholemeal roll with peanut butter; prunes
Snacks: Wheatbran breadstick; Organix gingerbread man
Dinner: Fishfinger; a mini potato waffle and baked beans; Organix apple and raspberry fruit pot; 4 or 5tsps of Mummy's coconut yogurt and a couple of sips of Strawberry milkshake


----------



## rosie272

Today Charlie has had:

B- Mini croissant, grapes and milk
S- Small banana, blackberries
L- Leek & potato soup with seeded roll, fruit salad 
S- Humzinger x 2
D- Chicken goujons, rice, peas, sweetcorn, brocolli, 2 biscotti, some grapes
Milk at bedtime


----------



## eddjanuary10

Ihsan had;

b- cheerios, a small pancake with honey
l- chicken & broccoli pie & mashed potato
d- macaroni & cheese with tomatoes
s- melon chunks


----------



## MrsVenn

Today Molly had at nursery:

B - 2 bowls of ReadyBrek, 2 bits of toast.
L - 1/2 spag bol and all of her custard.
D - Cheese and tomato sandwich and fruit.

Snacks were rice cakes, a bit of cake and raisins.

9oz milk


----------



## stardust599

Breakfast - 6oz Milk 1 weetabix and milk, half a pear
Lunch - Veg, noodles and chicken, a large organic rice cake, yoghurt
Snack - A cracker, some sliced apple, some organic carrot sticks and a cup of water
Dinner - Beef hotpot with veg and potatoes, some cauliflower
Bed - Milk 6oz


----------



## Emzywemzy

Today Holly had:

Breakfast- beaker of milk (approx 4oz) and cornflakes
Lunch- Little 'picnic'- cream crackers, chicken pieces, cheese cubes, cherry tomatoes, cucumber, ham and a satsuma
Snack- Rusk and Juice
Dinner- roast chicken, mashed potato and carrots and a petit filous
Bed- 8oz milk


----------



## Embovstar

Today Isaac had:

A shortbread biscuit...:dohh:Stole it from Daddy's side of the bed lol

B: 2 x weetabix and whole milk

L: jam sandwich, some fruit (mix of pineapple, kiwi, blueberries and grapes)

Snack: dairylea cheese stick and raisons

D: spaghetti and meatballs, peppers, onions, mushrooms and toms, homemade yesterday followed by. Fromage frais

Just before bed, Isaac had 4oz milk, warmed.

Nicola xx


----------



## bluehorse

Breakfast: Wholemeal toast and marmite; prunes
Snacks: Melon and mango chunks; 1/3 of a blueberry muffin
Lunch: Cheesy scrambled egg; half a brown roll and butter; a kiwi
Snack: Handful of mixed dry cereals
Dinner: Pasta with a tuna and veggie sauce; banana


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

Ruby had:

Breakfast - 2 cups of milk, bowl of oat crisp cereal, 3 dried apricots
Lunch - slice of h/m bread with fruit spread, smoothie
Snack - 2 biscuits at toddler group, then cheese and crackers when we got home
Dinner - h/m chicken nuggets, small baked potato with cheese, broccoli, then a yoghurt and most of a tin of mandarins.

wow that's quite a lot of food she's eaten today :)


----------



## RedRose

Breakfast- Shreddies, yoghurt, chopped apricot
Snack- raisins
Lunch- spaghetti hoops on toast, kiwi, grapes
Snack- 2 chocolate biscuits 
Dinner- sausage and veg casserole with mashed potatoes, banana and custard

Sips of water and cows milk throughout the day and a bf before bed


----------



## MrsVenn

Today Molly had:

B - 9oz milk
L - Slice of toast, an oaty bar, some cottage pie
D - 2 h/m meatballs, scrambled egg and custard porridge 

Snacks - Dates

9oz milk


----------



## bec&1stbump

Harry had:

Breakfast: Strawberry Milkshake & bowl of Choc rice crispies.
Snack: Grapes.
Lunch: Salade & Banana
Snack: Cheese biscuit & raisons
Tea: Tuna, Rice, Vegetables & Yoghurt
Bedtime- Milk.


----------



## rosie272

Charlie has a cold and had a rubbish eating day today :(

B- H/m fruit smoothie
S- Strawberries
L- Small bowl chicken soup, frozen yogurt
S- 2 kiwi fruits
D- Granary toast & beans, fruit smoothie 
Milk at bedtime


----------



## MrsVenn

Today Molly has had:

B - ReadyBrek and toast
L - Roast chicken dinner and yoghurt
D - Cheese and biscuits, chocolate rice crispy cake

At home - 2 scrambled eggs, 2 meatballs and some peas.

9oz milk


----------



## mummymunch

I had a semi sucessful day with emily! 

B: Toast
L: Ravioli ( a bit, as she got most of it on the floor)
D: cottage pie :) and she ate a carrot, all by herself, picked it out and everything!

S: a tiny bit of mummys choc chip cookie! and a Plum- blueberry, vanilla and banana puree thing

So really good for emily!


----------



## Mary Jo

Adam had -

breakfast - mini shredded wheats and milk mixed with a little box of sultanas and dried apples, a cup of milk
lunch - a potato waffle and reduced sugar/salt baked beans
snacks - a biscuit, 1/2 a tin of peach slices, a small chunk of chocolate 
dinner - 3 fish fingers, some plain pasta twists (he won't eat it with sauce or anything else mixed in), broccoli, cucumber, cherry tomatoes, a yogurt, a slice of buttered malt loaf
bedtime - 1/2 a cup of milk


----------



## bluehorse

Yesterday:

Breakfast: Cinnamon squares with milk; a couple of dried apricots
Snack: Banana
Lunch: H/m sweet potato, carrot, orange and ginger soup; slice of wholemeal bread and butter; Organix apple and blackcurrant fruit pot
Snack: Some Organix cheese and herb puffs
Dinner: Quorn and veggie korma; an oatcake; chopped kiwi and natural yogurt


----------



## ricschick

jamie has had

B:a handful of weetos then 1 weetabix with honey, a biscuit.
L:Hard cheese sandwich with brown bread and a petit folis.
D: rice with mixed veg and a bananna.


----------



## mummymunch

Today 
B: toast- i think i'm going to give her cereal tomorrow, to eat by herself, she has taken to BLW!
L: she didnt really eat any lunch, she didnt want anything!
D: ravioli (all by herself)
S: a few cheese wheels & another puree pouch thing


----------



## Ice Cold Cube

Have never posted in this thread before - here goes.

7oz bottle
B - Ready Brek with 2oz milk with a handful of chopped strawberries mixed in; a Plum's fromage frais
L - A few small pieces of an avocado and banana filled sandwich; a decent portion of brocolli and cauliflower in cheese sauce; plain yogurt with the leftover fruit mixed in
S - Some corn ring crisps and a 5oz bottle
D - A good portion of chicken and butternut squash pasta; a little brocolli and cauliflower in cheese sauce; some plain yogurt with pureed apple
8oz bottle before bed

Writing this down it looks like he's eaten quite a lot, but a 'good' portion for Alex is only around 100g lol!

Laura x


----------



## katieandfras

Lots of teething today so not really had much:

Breakfast - beans on wholemeal toast
Snack - half a snack a jack
Lunch - some mini cheddars and a gerkin
Dinner - BAnana and bout 5 small plain pasta shells


----------



## roc

Today my Lo had:
B- big bowl of toddler muesli, Apple slices, strawberries.
L- steak,peas,mini roast potatoes,roasted carrots. Yogurt.
D-(teatime) 1 slice of French toast, blueberries, apple slices.

S- babybel cheese, half a breadstick,mini rice-cake.

Is this alot then? He's 13 months old.


----------



## MrsVenn

Today Molly had:

B - 9oz milk, 1/2 bowl Readybrek, 2 bits of toast
L - 1/2 sheppherds pie, all of her custard
D - Jacket potato with cheese and beans, cake.

At home she then had a bowl of gnocchi and scrambled eggs.

5oz milk before bed.


----------



## Mary Jo

Adam had -
breakfast - mini shredded wheats & milk, 1/2 box of sultanas & raisins, cup of milk
lunch - reduced sugar/salt baked beans, potato waffle, slice of buttered maltloaf
snacks - 1/2 a banana, 1/2 box sultanas & raisins, a biscuit
dinner - 2 sausages, mashed potato, peas, a yogurt
bedtime - 1/2 cup of milk


----------



## fluffpuffin

Today Isla had:
B (at grandma's): boiled egg & potato cake
Snack: 1 smoothie pouch
L: pasta, tuna, cherry tomato & sweetcorn mayo
Snack: organix cheese & herb puffs, some pineapple juice mixed with water
D: chicken fajitas, 1 petit filous

Milk: 16oz


----------



## bambino156

Hello Ladies, just a quick question, which peanut butter is best - crunchy/smooth, any particular brand best? I've never offered lo peanut butter before as its not something I buy, but i'm going to buy some for her to try and need a recommendation please! x


----------



## Mary Jo

I like Whole Earth organic smooth, or Sainsbury's SO Organic smooth, as neither have added sugar. Smooth is my personal preference, I dislike crunchy, but would have no problems letting Adam have it.


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

^ those two are my favourites also. Or any supermarket organic one, they don't seem to put sugar in the organic ones for some reason.


----------



## tammii1981

I love reading what everyones lo ate each day! I find ruby very difficult, she literally gags on anything vaguely lumpy. Ive had such a drama getting her to eat anything other than severely pureed veg etc...although yesterday she ate a bowl of peas and some scrambled eggs and baked beans (which apparently used to be my fave as a baby) so I'm very proud of her!


----------



## bluehorse

Baked beans are brilliant :thumbup: They are an excellent source of fibre, protein and vegetable. Grace will eat things she wouldn't normally if they're mixed with baked beans!

Yesterday Grace had:

Breakfast: Weetabix and museli with milk; prunes
Snack: Choc-chip biscuit at toddler's group
Lunch: Fried egg, baked beans and wholemeal toast with butter; stewed peaches and natural yogurt
Snack: a Cheesestring
Dinner: Pasta with tomato, sweet potato and courgette sauce; banana


----------



## katieandfras

Today emily has had:

B: branflakes and raisins, cracker and cheese
Lunch: made her lovely mash, suede and veg but she wanted a cracker with marmite instead, innocent blackcurrant and apple smoothie,4 sweetcorn crisps
Snack: 2 squares of milkibar
Dinner: jacket beans.peas and carrots, banana, 1 square of milki bar

16 oz milk
2 beakers water


----------



## katrina1987

Today Bryn had:

B: Toast, grapes and breadsticks with cheese to dip
S: Strawberries
L: Jam sandwich, scotch egg, and a yoghurt
S: Crisps
D: Chicken breast in herb and garlic bread crumbs, mash potato, carrots and brockley
Dessert he has a yoghurt, he loves yoghurts


----------



## MrsVenn

Today Molly has had:

B - 6oz mlik, crumpet
L - Forcaccia, caponata and some rocket. Also a bowl of plain gnocchi.
D - Chicken and veg pasta in a cream sauce. 

Treats - some choccie buttons

9oz milk


----------



## fluffpuffin

B: baked beans, sausage and hash brown
L: malt loaf with butter, banana, grapes
D: pasta with meatballs, peppers & onions in tomato sauce

Milk: 16oz


----------



## rosie272

Today Charlie had- 

B- Potato scone & plum tomatoes (tinned), cantaloupe
S- More cantaloupe
L- Mixed veg with savoury rice, grapes, biscuit x 2
S- H/m banana bread, milk 
D- Chicken goujons, corn on the cob, brocolli, fresh pineapple 
Milk at bedtime


----------



## RedRose

B- Shreddies/Cheerios mix, toast with butter
S- Raisins, Apple Juice
L- Roast beef, yorkshire pudding, roast veg and a chocolate Rolo pudding
S- Kiwi fruit
D- Pasta with a veg and tomato sauce, feta cheese, a yoghurt and chopped dried apricots


Water and cows milk throughout the day and a BF at night.


----------



## MrsVenn

Today Molly had:

B - Massive bowl of porridge.
L - Roast lamb, cabbage and a Kinder hippo at my mum's. 
D - Mash potato, sausage and gravy. A clementine.

7oz milk


----------



## rosie272

Today I can safely say Charlie hated all foods! :wacko:

B- Refused cereal, toast, fruit and smoothie - he had nada!
S- 1/2 slice banana bread, sip of milk
L- 1 teaspoon of soup, refused bread, about 6 raspberries
S- Nothing except water
D- Few bites of chicken breast with gravy, more raspberries 
Milk at bedtime - he's got to wake up hungry later!!


----------



## Mrs.W

B- about 15 bitesize shredded wheats, cup of milk

L- cheese toasty, clementine, yoghurt

S- banana, rice cake

D- chicken, breadstick, corn on the cob, raisins, cup of milk


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

I always think that Rosie but Ruby has literally eaten nothing all day a few times and still not woken up hungry. She ate nothing all over the xmas period last yr, for example. I don't know how they do it!


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

Ruby had:

B - oat crisp cereal, strawberry smoothie
L - 2 homemade cheese scones, a few tinned mandarins
Snack - milk and a piece of cake
D - big portion of roast chicken roast potatoes and brocolli. A yoghurt and a few more mandarin segments.


----------



## rosie272

Mum2b_Claire said:


> I always think that Rosie but Ruby has literally eaten nothing all day a few times and still not woken up hungry. She ate nothing all over the xmas period last yr, for example. I don't know how they do it!



I am hopeful he won't wake up Claire, but the way he eats normally he HAS to be hungry! Getting the breakfast buffet ready now :haha:


----------



## tammii1981

MrsVenn said:


> Today Molly has had:
> 
> B - 6oz mlik, crumpet
> L - Forcaccia, caponata and some rocket. Also a bowl of plain gnocchi.
> D - Chicken and veg pasta in a cream sauce.
> 
> Treats - some choccie buttons
> 
> 9oz milk

Ooh gnocchi, that's a great idea, I'm pretty sure ruby would eat that! (fussy monkey!)


----------



## Murphy98

Oh I love this thread! I feel like I'm in a rut with meals that is for sure.

I'll do yesterday...

B - oatmeal and a few strawberries
L - avocado on toast, mushroom soup, a few raspberries
D - BBQ chicken, corn, cheese, brown rice with quinoa

so far today....

B - oatmeal (again) and half a banana
L - scrambled eggs with feta and yellow pepper, broccoli florets, raspberries
D - will be spinach, chicken, potato and some acorn squash

The problem is I hate to cook - seriously I've cooked more since Elliot started on solids than I have in my whole life combined. I just need to get zen with some casseroles or something to liven things up :nope:


----------



## RedRose

B- shreddies, yoghurt
S- custard cream biscuit and nectarine slices at toddler group, organix flapjack and raisins
L- sardines on toast with a tomato and veg sauce, a pear
D- chicken breast, h/m chips, tomatoes and peas, a h/m apple, blackberry and raspberry crumble with custard

Water and cows milk through the day and a bf before bed.


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

Ruby had loads to eat today! (for her!)

B - 1.5 weetabix
Snack - a whole banana and a handful of dried strawberries
L- bowl of h/m chicken and veg soup, slice of bread, fruit smoothie
Snack - 2 breadsticks, few mandarin segments
D - 2 fish fingers, jacket potato with cheese, brocolli, half a tin of pears.


----------



## MrsVenn

Today Molly had:

B - ReadyBrek, 2 squares of toast.
L - Beans, sausage and mash. Ice cream.
D - Cheesey pasta bake, fruit.

D at home - Cheese scone

5oz milk


----------



## xKARENxBABYx

oh gosh starting to think im totally unhealthy! 
B-8oz
b- 1 weetabix
S- custard creams x2! (though most of it ends up on the floor!)
L- Baked patato chesse and baked beans
D- tatties and mince with brociol (sp?) 
S- sponge finger (Aiden loves these!)
before bed_ of milk
totally feel ashamed!! need to eat healthier!


----------



## rosie272

Today Charlie had a better day:

B- Fruit salad of grapes, pear, melon & blueberries
S- Toast, cup of milk
L- Refused sheperds pie & veg at nursery, had a banana
S- Crackers, apple slices and cashew butter
D- Sausage, pasta & h/m tomato sauce, brocolli, refused biscuit shock:) 
Milk at bedtime


----------



## Nats21

Breakfast - Weetabix
Dinner - Jacket potato with cheese, beans and salad / Yoghurt
Tea - Spag bol / Banana

Snack - rice cake

Water and milk for drinks xx


----------



## bluehorse

Not terrible but not great eating from Grace over last few days... rather fussy but hasn't seemed that hungry to be fair.

Yesterday:

Breakfast: Cinnamon squares with milk and strawberries
Snack: Organix gingerbread man and some sultanas
Lunch: Cheese sandwich (ate half); carrot and red pepper batons (played with but didn't eat!); handful of Organix tomato stars; 1/2 Banana and a tiny bit of my raspberry flapjack
Snack: Raspberries
Dinner: Sausage and veggie casserole with peas (ate about half after some persuasion!); cherry yogurt, grated apple and more strawberries


----------



## emsiee

Yesterday Jessica had:

Shreddies
a crumpet
Ravioli and a yoghurt for lunch
Vegetable fried rice with chicken
a jaffa cake


Today she had:

Weetabix
tuna mayo pasta with peppers, carrot sticks with humous
half a pack of quavers
and will have chilli burritos with rice and custard for dinner

10oz of milk on both days


----------



## ricschick

today jamie has had
b-1 digestive and weetabix
l-pasta with tuna salad cream spring onion and sweetcorn, bananna.
d- cheese sandwich with brown bread apple slices and peti folis.

milk before bed x


----------



## mummymunch

Emily has done well again today :)

B: tomato & cheese on toast
L: pasta with peas
D: cauliflower cheese :)


----------



## RedRose

B- Shreddies, yogurt
S- French stick bread
L-h/m butternut squash & feta cheese soup with bread, a pear, raisins
S- chopped dried apricots
D- sausage, buttery mash, Yorkshire pud, peas and sweetcorn with gravy, and some h/m fruit crumble with fresh custard

Water and cows milk throughout the day with a bf before bed.


----------



## Tegans Mama

B: Cereal and milk
L: Cheese sandwich on brown bread, yogurt
1/2 of my pasta & cheese
D: Home cooked chips, beans and sausages


----------



## MrsVenn

Today Molly had:

B - Readybrek, 1/2 slice toast
L - Cheese scone (thanks Claire for that idea!), clementine, chicken drumstick.
D - H/m chicken goujons, h/m wedges and peas. Oaty raisin biscuit for pudding.#

Snacks - rice cakes
8oz milk


----------



## rosie272

Charlie has had:

B- Mini shredded wheats (a new cereal - yipeee)
S- Small banana, grapes and 2 sesame breadsticks
L- H/m pizza (just ham and onion, no cheese) and fruit salad 
S- Blueberries (lots of!) 
D- Spinach omlette, sweet potato wedges, brocolli, 2 toddler biscuits
Milk at bedtime :)


----------



## bluehorse

Yesterday:

Breakfast: Museli and Weetabix with fresh raspberries and milk
Snack: Organix gingerbread man and half a Kitkat finger!
Lunch: Pasta with tomato and basil sauce and cheese (about half of it!); strawberries with fromage frais
Snack: Ella's Kitchen milk and vanilla cookie
Dinner: Half a toasted muffin with baked beans; a cheddar Babybel; half a kiwi and some cherry yogurt


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

Y'day Ruby had:

B - oat crisp cereal
Snack - breadstick
Lunch - scrambled egg, toast and half a banana
Snack - 2 crackers, cheese chunks and a smoothie pouch
Dinner - H/m burger and bun, lots of potato wedges, peas and brocolli, then most of a small tin of pears.


----------



## ricschick

RedRose said:


> B- Shreddies, yogurt
> S- French stick bread
> L-h/m butternut squash & feta cheese soup with bread, a pear, raisins
> S- chopped dried apricots
> D- sausage, buttery mash, Yorkshire pud, peas and sweetcorn with gravy, and some h/m fruit crumble with fresh custard
> 
> Water and cows milk throughout the day with a bf before bed.

hun be careful with gravey as it is sooo salty its not recommended before 2 xx


----------



## RedRose

B- shreddies, yoghurt, kiwi
S- 1/2 banana 
L- baked beans on toast with cheese and cherry tomatoes, raisins, 1/2 mince pie
D- spaghetti with tomato and veg sauce and cheese, bread, strawberry and banana with cream


Water and cows milk throughout the day and a bf before bed.


----------



## RedRose

ricschick said:


> RedRose said:
> 
> 
> B- Shreddies, yogurt
> S- French stick bread
> L-h/m butternut squash & feta cheese soup with bread, a pear, raisins
> S- chopped dried apricots
> D- sausage, buttery mash, Yorkshire pud, peas and sweetcorn with gravy, and some h/m fruit crumble with fresh custard
> 
> Water and cows milk throughout the day with a bf before bed.
> 
> hun be careful with gravey as it is sooo salty its not recommended before 2 xxClick to expand...

Thanks hun :flower: I made it myself with some beef stock so I was able to control the salt, and a serving for Lil is only 2teaspoons xx


----------



## ricschick

RedRose said:


> ricschick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RedRose said:
> 
> 
> B- Shreddies, yogurt
> S- French stick bread
> L-h/m butternut squash & feta cheese soup with bread, a pear, raisins
> S- chopped dried apricots
> D- sausage, buttery mash, Yorkshire pud, peas and sweetcorn with gravy, and some h/m fruit crumble with fresh custard
> 
> Water and cows milk throughout the day with a bf before bed.
> 
> hun be careful with gravey as it is sooo salty its not recommended before 2 xxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun :flower: I made it myself with some beef stock so I was able to control the salt, and a serving for Lil is only 2teaspoons xxClick to expand...

that sounds lovely i hope you didnt think i was being rude lol il have to try that myself otherwise a roast is so dry! xx


----------



## MrsVenn

Today Molly had:

B - Porridge
L - Refused her pasta bake at nursery but ate all of her fruit.
D - Refused her soup so the chef made her a cheese sandwich which she devoured and 2 fairy cakes.

Snacks - yoghurt, fruit

9oz milk


----------



## rosie272

Today Charlie had:

B- 2 mini croissants, milk
S- Banana, raspberries
L- Baked salmon, peas & carrots, fromage frais (his first one in months!) 
S- Fruit salad (blueberries, melon, grapes & pineapple)
D- Small portion chicken curry & wholemeal pitta, 2 toddler biscuits
Milk at bedtime


----------



## Kelz22

On the menu today is

Breakfast-1 weetabix(refused his milk)
Lunch- Ham,tomato and lettuce sandwich,fromage frais ,some juice
Dinner- Irish stew,some juice
Snacks-Strawberries
Some milk before bed


----------



## katieandfras

Breakfast: Porridge and cherrios, some cheese and some raisens
Lunch: Grapes and baby crisps adn some flavoured water
Snack: Bit of mummys cookie
Dinner: Beans mixed with vegetables

16oz of milk

Still struggling with eating, I wish she d go back to eating everything and anything :cry:


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

Ruby had:
B - 1 weetabix 
L - mini pitta with cheese, organix crisps, tinned pears
Snack - breadstick
D - Homemade pizza with hidden veg sauce, cheese and bacon, a smoothie and a dried fruit bar.

Whoever was saying about gravy - I make stock by boiling up the bones after a roast, with some veg and herbs etc, for an hour or two, then remove the bones and veg, boil rapidly to reduce it down, and freeze it in ice cube trays. 
Then when I next want gravy I put a few of the cubes into a pan with the juices from the meat, add some water and simmer, and add a little cornflour pre mixed with water to thicken. Gravy with no added salt :)


----------



## eddjanuary10

Today Ihsan had

B- weetabix and 1/2 chopped banana
L- baked potato with tuna and a few cucumber sticks
D- fish pie with carrots & broccoli
S- few grapes & strawberries, few spoons of greek yoghurt


----------



## emsiee

Today Jessica had:

Bran Flakes
A crumpet
A tuna,cucumber and cheese wrap
quavers
new potatoes, peas and cheesy cod


----------



## rosie272

Charlie had:

B- Scrambled egg, potato scone
L- Butternut squash & red pepper soup, bread, fruit salad
S- Humzinger
D- H/m burger, carrot & potato waffle, corn on the cob, melon & grapes
Milk and half slice toast at bedtime


----------



## slf2010

weetabix and toast for breakfast with bottle of milk
lunch-shepherds pie with baked beans, courgettes and carrotts and fromage frais for pudding. beaker of water
milk drink in the afternoon
dairylea sandwich, strawberry jelly and organix biscuit for tea with juice drink
Bed bottle of milk


----------



## MrsVenn

TOday Molly had:

B - 8oz milk, porridge and 2 bits of toast.
L - Chicken roast dinner and rice pudding.
D - Cheese and crackers, brocolli, fruit and cheese sauce.

5oz milk


----------



## Jchihuahua

B: rice krispies

Snacks: melon, an organix gingerbread man

L: chicken casserole and rice, a fromage frais

D: cauliflower cheese, strawberries.


----------



## LoraLoo

Breakfast- Cereal and Toast
Snack- Strawberries, Grapes and few Choc buttons
Lunch- Ham sandwich (had half), few crisps and cheese
Snack- Banana and Rasins
Dinner- Pizza and Salad, she had an ice lolly afterwards!


----------



## xxEMZxx

BF: 7oz Milk, Bowl Of Shreddies
Snack: A Few Heinz cheese mini crackers
Lunch: 2 mini Jacket Potatos with Tuna and some slices of cheese and a banana
Dinner: Fish Fingers, Potato Wedges and Veg. Yoghurt for pudding
Bed: 5oz Milk


----------



## Murphy98

Breakfast: oatmeal and a pear
Lunch: leftovers....rotini pasta with diced tomato and roasted mushrooms in alfredo sauce, blueberries and some sweet potato cubes with a bit of cinnamon
Snack: flavored yogurt, raspberries and a rice cracker
Dinner: sausage, spinach, beets, plain greek yogurt


----------



## MrsVenn

Today Molly had:

B - porridge
L - Cod and peas in a cheese sauce. Choc oaty bar.
D - Omlette with brocolli..only ate the brocolli. Stole some cheese whilst I was cooking our dinner and had a few buttons.

Snacks - Mini croissant and cheese and herb puffs

5oz milk


----------



## rosie272

Rubbish day for us:

B- Strawberries
S- 2 breadsticks, cup milk 
L- Few spoons of soup no bread, fromage frais, more strawberries
S- Blueberries, humzinger
D- Baked sweet potato (refused chicken casserole), small piece brocolli
Milk and 1 bite of banana at bedtime


----------



## MrsVenn

Today Molly had:

B - Porridge
L - Breadsticks, humous, pickled onion, bread and cheese, strawberry yoghurt.
D - Fish pie followed by another yoghurt.

Snacks - bit of cake

8oz milk


----------



## KiansMummy

B- Weetabix and toast
D - Was kinda rushed so he just had a fruit pot and ham sandwich
T - Tuna pasta bake and veg and strawberries and cream


----------



## rosie272

Today Charlie had:

B- Rice Krispies, few strawberries
S- More strawberries, smoothie pouch
L- Sausage, chips, melon & kiwi, choc chip cookie
S- Fruit salad
D- Tomato & lentil soup, roll & a kiwi fruit
Milk at bedtime


----------



## fluffpuffin

Isla had:
B: cheerios, milk, fruit loaf with butter
L: baguette, mozarella, tomato, 1 banana
D: sweet potato mash, carrot, fish fingers, 1 fromage frais

snack: 1 smoothie pouch

Milk: 16oz


----------



## Seity

B - cereal bar
L - roast beef
D - chicken, cooked carrots & celery, pasta, corn bread
S - whole o's


----------



## Murphy98

Breakfast - oatmeal and part of a nectarine
Lunch - a blueberry pancake and some plain greek yogurt (AKA brunch for the rest of us)
Snack - banana, some little cracker puffs and a bit of my teryaki chicken (at a restaurant)
Bribery and Distraction at the Grocery store - a rice cracker
Dinner - 1/2 pork chop (shredded), sweet potato, avocado cubes, pear yogurt


----------



## emsiee

Yesterday Jessica had:

Bran Flakes
2 cheese biscuits
Ravioli
fish in h/m butter sauce, mash and peas


Today she had:

Weetabix
boiled egg and soldiers
half a tuna mayo wrap, cucumber sticks and a yoghurt
3 cheese biscuits
mild keema mutter and rice


----------



## ellie27

Anna has had.....

-porridge with mashed banana for breakfast

-macaroni cheese and a yoghurt for lunch

-french toast, a fish finger, vegs for dinner

- a pear and grapes for snacks

and she will have 6oz milk drink before bed:flower:


----------



## katieandfras

Emily had
B: 6 oz milk and bran flakes
Snack: Smoothie and toast
Lunch: Banana, grapes, 1/2 pack quavers
Dinner: Chicken dinner,1 xbiscotti


----------



## Jchihuahua

B: ready brek, half a slice of toast

L: cauliflower (and broccoli) cheese, a fromage frais

Snacks: a packet of apple crisps, 2 mango fingers, one organix gingerbread man

Dinner: chicken curry and rice, a fruit pot


----------



## bluehorse

Yesterday:

Breakfast: Cinnamon Squares with milk; a fig
Snack: Mango and pineapple pieces and some black grapes
Lunch: H/m vegetable quiche and baked beans; gooseberry yogurt
Snack: Organix carrot cake oaty bar
Dinner: 1/2 a peanut butter sandwich on wholemeal bread; apple and strawberry fruit pot


----------



## bluehorse

...and today!

Breakfast: 1 slice wholemeal toast and raspberry jam; 1 satsuma segment (didn't want any more!)
Snacks: Sultanas and a banana
Lunch: H/m sweet potato, carrot, ginger and orange soup; brown roll and butter; fromage frais
Snack: Organix gingerbread man
Dinner: Veggie sausage (only had a couple of bites), scrambled egg and 2 mini potato waffles; kiwi and more fromage frais


----------



## embojet

B: about 2 bites of a banana
S: organix gingerbread man
L: veggie quiche and some crisps
S: grapes
D: spaghetti and meatballs


----------



## eddjanuary10

Yesterday Ihsan had-

b- mix of shreddies & mini weetabix with raisins
l- kids pizza at m&s cafe, grapes,strawberries & a yoghurt
d- baked potato with bolognese, cherry tomatoes & cucumber


----------



## rosie272

Yesterday Charlie had:

B- Few strawberries
S- Toast and milk
L- Baked fish and veg, 2 todder biscuits
S- Humzinger & a pear
D- Scrambled egg on toast, melon 
Milk and small banana at bedtime


----------



## katieandfras

Yesterday Emily had...

Breakfast: Bran flakes and Banana
Lunch: Refused
Snack: Wholmeal Bread with Hummous
Dinner: A couple of mouthfuls of mash and a smoothie


----------



## Murphy98

Yesterday 

B - oatmeal and a kiwi
L - chicken baked in tomato sauce with mushrooms, avocado, apple sauce
S - plain yogurt, 2 strawberries
D - baked salmon, cauliflower, cheese cubes

Today

B - oatmeal and 1/2 a bananna, 1/2 piece toast with peanut butter
L - leftover chicken and cauliflower, a flavored yogurt
S - cheese cubes, a small nectarine, a rice cracker
D - mac n cheese with left over salmon and peas


----------



## Tegans Mama

Today Tegan has had (so far) 

B: Cup of milk, cereal with milk.
L: child size pizza, 1 yogurt
S: fruit puree (fresh fruit makes her sick) 
D: Mashed potato, roast potato, pork loin, sweetcorn, yorkshire pudding and gravy, fruit puree, perhaps a pot of custard 
Supper: cereal


----------



## Tabbyfourpaws

This is so helpful. I'm a bit poorly at the moment and I'm finding it so hard to think about food for my 14 month old so your ideas make it so much easier! Thanks again x


----------



## Jellyt

Today Evelyn had;
B honey and banana on toast
S grapes and a toddler biscuit
L tuna pasta and a cheese straw (which she hardly ate any of)
S apple and raisins 
D pasta with root veggies and creme fraiche

She's been a bit weird with meals recently and tends to graze on fruit etc throughout the day. She did well with dinner today though so I hope it's just a phase!


----------



## emsiee

Tabbyfourpaws said:


> This is so helpful. I'm a bit poorly at the moment and I'm finding it so hard to think about food for my 14 month old so your ideas make it so much easier! Thanks again x


Tabby! Where have you been?! Not seen you on here for ages! Congrats on the pregnancy! 

Today Jessica had: 

Weetabix
Spaghetti hoops and scrambled egg
2 cheese biscuits
Dinner: refused 
Yoghurt


----------



## NG09

Today Stephen had ;

Oatabix with a little honey 
cubes of cheese, grapes & a yoghurt
biscuit & milk
Mashed potatoes with brocolli


----------



## MrsVenn

Today Molly had:

B - Porridge and toast
L - Spag bol and ice cream
D - Cheese sandwich and fruit

At home she then had noodles and some of the curry I made. 

9oz milk


----------



## bluehorse

Yesterday:

Breakfast: Weetabix and milk
Snacks: a mini breadstick and a malted milk biscuit
Lunch: Lentil soup (only ate a few mouthfuls); ciabatta roll with butter; raspberry fromage frais and a couple of figs
Snack: Organix carrot cake oaty bar
Dinner: Pasta with tuna and vegetable sauce (ate about half); apple and strawberry fruit pot


----------



## v2007

So far today. 

Half a bowl of Shreddies, 

Half a bowl of Crunchy Nut Cornflakes.

About 18 strawberries. 

Beaker of milk and it's not even 09:30 :rofl:

V xx


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

mmm crunchy nut cornflakes! They are my craving! Ruby calls them 'mummy's naughty flakes' :blush:


----------



## ricschick

yesterday jamie had

B:toast and marmite a rich tea biscuit.
S:organix apple and raspberry oaty bar.
L:1 tea cake with butter and strawberrys and raspberrys.
D:garlic chicken mash potatoes carots cauliflour cheese and a few milky buttons for pudding.

milk before bed


----------



## bluehorse

Today:

Breakfast: Cinnamon squares with sultanas and milk
Snacks: Organix banana and date bar; grapes
Lunch: Spinach and ricotta pasta parcels with tomato and marscarpone sauce (only ate a few mouthfuls); half a slice of garlic bread and a chunk of cheddar cheese; raspberry yogurt
Snack: Organix gingerbread man
Dinner: Cheese and tomato ommlette with a wheatbran breadstick; mint icecream


----------



## MrsVenn

Today Molly had:

B - Porridge
L - 1/2 egg mayo sandwich, 2 crisps
D - 2 breadsticks, yoghurt

Teething, plus cold = not much to eat.

9oz milk (formula to make up the nutrition)


----------



## Murphy98

Today....

B- oatmeal and a kiwi
L - leftover mac n cheese with salmon and peas, a flavored yogurt
S - a pear, cubed cheese, some little baby crackers
D - store bought roast chicken, corn, potato, plain yogurt

Very uninspired food today....renovating the kitchen and the place is virtually unusable with no end in sight!

Good lord I have no idea what we are going to do tomorrow. :shipw:


----------



## mummymunch

Yesterday:
Breakfast: fruit and fibre! 
Snack: organix mini oat bite thing, and 2 rice cakes
Lunch: jam sandwich 
Dinner: lamb hotpot!


----------



## fluffpuffin

Mum2b_Claire said:


> mmm crunchy nut cornflakes! They are my craving! Ruby calls them 'mummy's naughty flakes' :blush:

I craved them really badly when I was pregnant. Yummy!


----------



## moomoo

B - big bowl of pOrridge and a banana
S - a couple of apple rice cakes
L - toast/soft cheese, bag of organix crisps, cubes of cheese, an apple and yoghurt. 
S - milk and cookie
D - veggie risotto, yoghurt for desert

X


----------



## MrsVenn

Today Molly had:

B - Porridge
L - Scrambled egg on toast.
D - Weetabix, clementine, 1 fairy cake.

Snacks - animal biscuit

8oz milk


----------



## katieandfras

Emily had:
Breakfast: bran flakes and sultanas and watermelon
Lunch:smoothie and a cracker with marmite
Dinner: pasta with tomato and garlic sauce and cheese, fromage frais


----------



## MrsVenn

Today Molly had:

B - Pancakes
L - Chicken, stuffing, blackberries, fairy cake. 
D - Scrambled egg, cherry tomatoes and breadsticks. 

S - Banana chips, raisins, biscotti.


----------



## Murphy98

B- oatmeal + 1/2 a banana
L- toast with tuna and cream cheese, green beans, some canned mandarin orange slices
S - (at a restaurant) - bit of teriyaki chicken, rice crackers, more orange slices
D - roast beef, cauliflower, left over green beans, cheese cubes, plain yogurt


----------



## ricschick

Jamie had today
B: handful of weetos, toast and jam with brown bread, strawberries.
L: pasta with tuna sweetcorn and salad cream and ginger cake for afters.
D: fish finger potato smily face and sweetcorn. 

Milk before bed.


----------



## Nats21

Today Callum had - 

Breakfast - weetabix
Dinner - Spag bol / Banana
Tea - Waffles, fish fingers and beans / Yoghurt

No snacks, some water and 20oz of milk xx


----------



## fluffpuffin

Isla had:

B: banana, ellas kitchen breakfast pouch slurped whilst watching cbeebies.
L: roast dinner with beef,broccoli, roast spuds and sprouts, cake for dessert
D: bread with cream cheese, grapes, fromage frais


----------



## Tegans Mama

Today Tegan has had 
B: cereal and fruit puree
S: Pitta bread with roast beef on
L: another pitta bread with roast beef, a yogurt and some more fruit puree
S: Nothing 
D: Mashed potato, sweetcorn, peas, yorkshire pudding and roast beef, two yogurts after. 

Lots of roast beef today! :lol:


----------



## Shining Star

Today Jessica has had:

6oz milk

B - Porridge
L - ham and cheese omelette. Half a banana
D - Pasta Bolognaise. Yoghurt

No snacks today.


----------



## Flutterby1982

Today Grace had:

Breakfast: weetabix with whole milk & toast and honey
Lunch: homemade pizza with sweetcorn topping & a fromage frais
Dinner: A mini roast chicken dinner & another fromage frais & a pink wafer biscuit
Snacks: half a banana, a breadstick and an organix gingerbread man!

She also has 6oz of whole milk just before nap time and the same before bed x


----------



## Murphy98

Yesterday....

B - oatmeal and a kiwi
L - tuna and creamcheese on toast
S - plain yogurt, rice cracker x 2
D - BBQ chicken, potatoes, zucchini, havarti cheese cubes

Today.....

B - oatmeal and 1/2 a banana
L - leftover BBQ chicken, potatoes, acorn squash cubed, apple sauce
S - canned mandarin orange peices, cheese cubes
D - pork chop, carrots, plain greek yogurt, avocado cubed


----------



## Maman

brioche and milk
2 mini pasties
fruit salad
juice
apple, crumpet with cheese
mini doughnut and water
fish, pasta, veg and cheese

he will have a yoghurt in a while too


----------



## mummymunch

B: Prawn crackers (dont ask!)
L: cauliflower cheese
D: pasta & veg
S: rice cakes


----------



## bluehorse

Being fussy with savouries today...

Breakfast: Rice Krispies with milk; tinned mandarin segments
Snacks: Banana chunks and prunes
Lunch: A few bites of a white roll with cream cheese and beetroot; black grapes; little bit of dried mango; Activia yogurt
Snack: 3 mini apple ricecakes
Dinner: 2 tsp of macaroni cheese with spinach followed by an Organix oaty bar


----------



## Jchihuahua

B: cheerios

Snacks: 2 mini organix gingerbread men, pieces of melon and mango.

L: alphabet spaghetti on a waffle, natural yoghurt with blueberries

D: salmon, mash, peas, sweetcorn, followed by strawberries.


----------



## Windmills

Urgh Daisy will not eat! She's being so awkward and I refuse to let her eat yoghurt for every meal like she wants to :lol: 

B- fruit salad, she actually ate about 5 grapes and a tiny piece of melon. 
S- 1/4 of a crumpet
L- half a fish finger and about a million peas (weird kid!) 
S- a few apple slices, maybe 2-3?
D- stew and dumplings but she didn't eat any. 
Finally gave in and gave her a yoghurt before bed :dohh:


----------



## mummymunch

B: rice cakes (for some reason she wont eat breakfasts! i have ordered some cheerios with our shopping for tomorrow!)
L: ham sandwich, apple & raisin bag & some organix sweetcorn rings
D: Tonight will me an organix mighty meal- probably the falafel meatballs!


----------



## Odd Socks

she helped herself to some grapes from the fridge & some breadsticks this morning before breakfast.
b - porridge & toast (she decided to top her toast crusts in the porridge & seemed to enjoy that!)
l - baked potato with cheese
d - will be homemade turkey bolognaise filled with veggies & animal shaped pasta.
xx


----------



## eddjanuary10

Today-

B- shreddies with banana & strawberries
L- cheese and tomato pasta
S- yoghurt & raisins
D- roast chicken, potatoes & carrots

:)


----------



## dani_tinks

Jacobs been a PIA with eating today

B - Half a boiled egg, bit of toast, two yoghurts
L - some of my noodles, wouldnt eat his own. A banana
D - Chicken & veg risotto - actually managed to get him to eat this! 
P - two yoghurts


----------



## Murphy98

Today....

B - oatmeal + 1/2 a pear
L - leaftover porkchop, carrots, avocado and the rest of his morning pear
S - havarti cheese cubes, strawberries 
D - turkey meatloaf, plain yogurt, sweet potato


----------



## Jchihuahua

rice krispies, half a slice of toast

Snacks: 1 organix gingerbread man, half a banana

L: omlette with mushroom, red pepper and courgette, a fromage frais

D: pasta and sauce with loads of hidden veggies in it!, strawberries


----------



## Hotbump

Jovanni ate:
6 oz of milk
B: a bowl of cereal
S: a popsicle
L: homemade frenchfries

JR ate:
6oz milk
B:4/5 of a jar (stage3) of oatmeal cereal w/ banana and apple
S: a popsicle
L: homemade frenchfries

Its still not dinner yet here its barely 1:39pm


----------



## katieandfras

Emily had:
Bran flakes and raisens, scrambled egg for breakfast
Banana and a yoghurt for lunch
Fish fingers and waffles for dinner
14 oz milk


----------



## rosie272

Today Charlie had:

B- Mini pan au chocolat, blueberries
S- Banana, milk
L- Squash soup & roll, fruit salad (x2!)
S- Raisins, 1/2 bag quavers
D- Sausage, corn on the cob, brocolli, green beans, 2 potato wedges, blueberries
Milk at bedtime


----------



## embojet

Molly was HUNGRY today!

B- oaty ceeal bar and a banana
S- grapes and an ice cream at the beach
L- sandwich and crisps, a cupcake we made yeasterday (picnic at the beach).
D- 3 helpings of stew, most of a peach
S- a dairylea sandwich, raisins


----------



## bluehorse

Yesterday:

Breakfast: Warm Belgian waffle with butter and prunes
Snacks: Organix gingerbread man and 2 mini apple ricecakes
Lunch: H/m salmon 'starfish' fishcake with a potato waffle; black grapes and an Activia yogurt
Dinner: A few tsp of h/m leek, potato and watercress soup; oatcake with cream cheese; stewed peaches


----------



## Murphy98

Finally did something different for breakfast today.....:flower:

B - pancakes with a bit of butter and strawberries
L - leftover turkey meatloaf, sweet potato and peeled/sliced grapes
S - raspberries and plain greek yogurt
D - pasta tomato/meatsauce, grated parmasean, green beans, part of a whole wheat breadroll


----------



## bluehorse

Today:

Breakfast: Weetabix with sultanas and milk
Snack: Organix gingerbread man
Lunch: Cheese sandwich on wholemeal bread; green and black grapes
Snacks: H/m banana bread and a little bit of Mummy's mango and passionfruit smoothie
Dinner: A couple of tsp of Quorn bolognaise and spaghetti; Activia yogurt and a couple of dates


----------



## mummymunch

B: toast
L: toby cavery- she had some of mine! and apples & raisins
D: meatballs, veg & sauce
S: rice cakes


----------



## eddjanuary10

Yesterday Ihsan had-

B- a few weetabix minis 
L- chicken sandwich, half a banana
S- fromage frais
D- mashed potato, cauliflower & tomato

A bit of a fussy day due to teething!


----------



## katieandfras

eMILY HAD:

Breakfast:cheerios with raisens and a cracker with cheese'
Snacks at baby group: Fig rolls,pancakes and apples
LunchMarmite sandwich, gerkin, onion crisps 
Dinner, Beef stew, fromagefrais anda biscotti


----------



## mummymunch

B: crumpet
L: ham sandwich, raisins & a malted milk
D: ham, raisins, cheese twist, grapes!
S: none!


----------



## Murphy98

Today.....

B - 1 toast with peanut butter, mostly ignored his strawberries
L - scrambled egg with yellow pepper and feta, green beans, apple sauce
S - raspberries, cheese cubes and yogurt
D - salmon, sweet potato, acorn squash bit of plain yogurt


----------



## rosie272

I'm convinced Charlie wants to be vegan! 

B- Grapes, grapes and more grapes!
S- Pancake
L- Veg soup & roll (having refused fish), fruit salad
S- Melon slices and an apple
D- Left all turkey schnitzel and ate baby sweetcorn, green beans, brocolli and a few roast potatoes, 1 slice h/m coconut cake 
Milk and a small banana at bedtime.


----------



## bluehorse

Yesterday:

Breakfast: Rice Krispies with milk and prunes
Snacks: Sultanas and an Organix carrot cake oaty bar
Lunch: Carrot and corriander soup; w/meal bread and butter; white grapes and an Activia yogurt
Snack: small h/m biscuit
Dinner: Scrambled egg with spinach and baked beans; apple and blueberry fruit pot


----------



## eddjanuary10

Yesterday Ihsan had-

B- redibrek with banana
L- baked potato with cheese & tomato
D- lamb casserole with carrots & turnip
S- strawberries


----------



## Lellow

Yesterday;

B: Fromage Frais and peanut butter on toast 
Milk
L: Potato Fritata and some peach slices and juice
Milk
D: Spinach and Ricotta tortellini, apple and juice
Milk

Snacked on some Organix carrot puffs and some raisins.


----------



## stardust599

Today will be -

B - Milk - 5oz, Wheatibix and half a banana
L - Pasta in a tomato sauce
S - Milk 3oz 
D - Pork casserole (pork, onion, red pepper, carrot + stock) with rice, yoghurt with strawberries and rice
Bedtime - Milk 6oz


----------



## elly75

B - A bowl of multi-grain cheerios, water, a bran and banana muffin
(Snack, lunch and afternoon snack were at daycare)
D- chicken taco bowl with rice (had some of my leftover beef stew)
Dessert - vanilla yogurt, some baked pumpkin pie granola


----------



## bluehorse

Today:

Breakfast: Weetabix and milk, a couple of dates
Snack: 3 mini apple ricecakes
Lunch: H/m sweet potato, lentil and spinach daahl; grapes and a kiwi
Snack: Little piece h/m banana bread
Dinner: 1/2 a marmite sandwich on w/meal bread; 1/2 an oatcake with cream cheese; mini salad (picked out all the grapes but don't think much else passed her mouth!); Organix apple and peach fruit pot


----------



## Embovstar

Today, Isaac had:

B: a nectarine and an hour later 2 weetabix with full fat milk
L: an avocado and hummos sandwich on white. A fromage fraise

Snack: ellas kitchen smoothy, raisins and a handful of bear crisps

D: homemade meatballs with spaghetti with a homemade sauce, peppers, onion and mushrooms. A Gu buscuit.

Lot's and lot's of water and he'll have 5oz milk before bed.

Nicola xx


----------



## Jchihuahua

B: shreddies

L: daddy took her for a picnic and she had: a ham roll, cucumber sticks, strawberries and an organix gingerbread man.

Snacks: half a banana

D: fresh pasta and sauce, followed by a yoghurt


----------



## MrsVenn

Today Molly had:

B - Toast and peanut butter
L - Spaghetti bolognaise and cheese
D - Gnocchi, scrambled egg and corn on the cob, yoghurt. 

Snacks - raisins, rice cakes, biscuit, grapes

9oz milk


----------



## rosie272

Today Charlie had:

B- Dry wholegrain hoops, grapes
S- Banana, cup milk
L- H/m pizza with ham and tomato, pear
S- 2 gingerbread men
D- Scrambled egg on toast, 4 baby sweetcorn, raspberry smoothie
Milk at bedtime


----------



## emsiee

Today Jessica had:

Ready Brek
Lunch was spaghetti in tomato and cheese sauce
yoghurt
Dinner was fish, mashed carrots and suede, sprouts and minted potatoes
ice cream and a bit of fruit cocktail


----------



## Murphy98

Yesterday....

B -oatmeal and 1/2 a pear 
L - tuna and creamcheese on toast
Treat - 2 x rice crackers
S - bananna, vanilla yogurt, some puffed wheat
D - store bought cheese ravioli, broccoli, havarti cheese cubes

ARGH! I can't wait till my kitchen reno is done and I can use more than the microwave and toaster again :nope:


----------



## vespersonicca

Great thread!

Today Ash had:

B: 4 grain porridge with fruit puree/margarine with milk followed by booby
L: Spaghetti pie with rye bread and milk followed by booby
S: Mango puree, grapes, rye bread and water
D: Moussaka, rye bread, tomato, pickle and milk
S: 4 grain porride with fruit puree/margarine with milk


----------



## bluehorse

Breakfast: Rice Krispies with milk
Snack: Prunes and dates
Lunch: Baked beans with cheese and 1/2 a slice of wholemeal toast and butter; mint icecream
Snack: Fresh pineapple (shared with Mummy...yep, I'm at THAT stage in my pregnancy!)
Dinner: Spaghetti with h/m vegetable sauce and grated cheese; kiwi


----------



## ellie27

Today Anna has had.....

1 weetabix made with 5 oz milk and then half of a banana for breakfast

slice of wholemeal toast with half of a burger, portion of grapes for lunch

a clementine and oatcake for snack

tuna&tomato pasta for dinner and a small slice of mummys pizza

bedtime milk:flower:


----------



## Nic1107

I've really got to properly join this thread so I can get a better picture of Carmen's eating habits. :)

Let's see, today she had:

- about half a chicken leg
- a couple bites of mashed potato
- 2 pieces of cheese
- cinnamon bread
- 2 8-oz. bottles whole milk
- juice and water


----------



## sleeping bubs

haven't posted here in a while
Mckenzie had yesterday

B- Porridge with chocolate nesquick (same thing everyday!!!) 1/2 banana
S- 200mls chocolate Paediasure
L- Tin of bob pasta shapes and 1 yogurt drink
S- some rasiens and 3 mini berry rice cakes
D- Sweet and sour with quarn fillets and white rice (ate loads) and a lolly made with high energy formula milk

100mls of banana Paediasure milk


----------



## eddjanuary10

Yesterday Ihsan had-

b- toast with peanut butter
l- cheese sandwich, an apple, strawberries & blueberries
d- chicken goujons, mash potato & a couple of cherry tomatoes
s- grapes & a bit of muffin

:)


----------



## mandarhino

Oh never posted here yet. Her diet is a bit hit and miss these days. Today was a mostly healthy day. I generally think she doesn't eat enough carbs as she's not a massive fan of bread. 

B - banana + oat cakes + 2 boiled eggs + probably some cereal (I wasn't up but she normally has cereal every morning) 
Snack after swimming - small box of raisins + bowl of strawberries and blackberries
L - whole avocado, corn on the cob + two shortbread biscuits 
Afternoon snack - some plain tortilla chips 
D - tinned salmon, roasted sweet potato, cherry tomatoes + two pots of yoghurt. Left a lot of the salmon & sweet potato on her plate though. 

Drinks - water & milk


----------



## sleeping bubs

today was a good day

B- Porridge and 1/2 crumpet
S- 200mls chocolate Paediasure and 1 teddy farleys rusk
L- few bites of roll, 1/2 mashed avocado and a yogurt drink
S- banana and strawberry fruit pouch
D- pasta and cheese sauce (ate loads) and a custard pot a bite of my chocolate bar

200mls strawberry Paediasure


----------



## MrsVenn

Today Molly had:

B - milk, 2 bits of h/m pancake
L - 8 bits of pasta, 2 mouthfuls of Mummy's cod mornay.
D - Cocoa pops and a bowl of rice. 

Snacks - rice cakes, 1/2 biscuit.

5oz milk


----------



## Murphy98

Today

B - scrambed egg with milk, yellow pepper and feta, he refused some mango
S - flavored yogurt
L - toast with peanut butter, broccoli florets, havarti cheese, apple
S - bit of banana
D - chicken, peas, plain yogurt


----------



## bluehorse

Yesterday:

Breakfast: Weetabix with milk and prunes
Snack: Organix carrot cake oaty bar
Lunch: About 1/4 of Mummy's tofu hotdog and about 1/4 of Daddy's pork hotdog (at a craft/ folk festival); banana for pud!
Snack: mixed grapes and a small h/m biscuit
Dinner: 2 potato smiley faces and baked beans (refused the fish!); Activia yogurt


----------



## molly76

New to this was looking through to get some ideas so thought I would post. Alfie's meals today was,

B- weetabix
Snack-banana and orange
L-mince pastie and spaghetti hoops
Snacks-strawberries and biscuit
D-chicken casserole and potato

Drinks-water and juice.


----------



## sleeping bubs

Today Mckenzie had

B- Porridge
S- 1 teddy rusk 200mls chocolate Paediasure milk
L- 1 hm scone, a few crisps 
S- some rasiens
D- 3 sf chicken pops, 1 mini carrot and potato waffle, Rory pasta shapes and a fruit pouch

will have banana Peadiasure milk before bed


----------



## RachA

Today Esther had:
B-weetabix with milk, water and strawberries
L-she didn't really have lunch as we were on the hop a bit so she just had some current bun
D-soup with lots of pasta and veg
Yoghert
Strawberries


About a beaker (maybe 8oz) of milk


----------



## rosie272

Today Charlie had- 

B- Grapes
S- More grapes, 2 breadsticks with peanut butter 
L- Baked cod and tomato sauce, fromage frais
S- Fruit salad and a Rice Krispy cake he made himself :)
D- Chicken & mushroom omlette, mixed veg, even more grapes
Milk and a cracker at bedtime


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

B - weetabix, couple of dried apricots
L - tuna and cheese toasted sandwich
Snack - breadsticks, organix biscuits
D - pasta with h/m tomato sauce and cheese, yoghurt, pear


----------



## Murphy98

Today Elliot had.....

B - oatmeal and a kiwi
L - spiral pasta, peas, canned mandarin orange slices and 2 strawberries
S - avocado and plain greek yogurt
D - salmon, sweet potato cubed, watermelon, plain yogurt


----------



## bluehorse

Yesterday;

Breakfast: Rice Krispies and milk
Snack: 3 mini apple ricecakes
Lunch: Refused my bean stew so just had a brown roll and butter and a chunk of cheddar cheese with a banana for pud!
Snack: H/m banana bread
Dinner: H/m sweet potato, carrot, ginger and orange soup; oatcake with cream cheese; mixed grapes and an Organix apple and blueberry fruit pot


----------



## RachA

Today

B - Weetabix, hot water, milk and strawberries
L - Baked beans, bacon and egg, Banana and a piece of home-made cake
D - Mash and sausage - sausage cooked with tomatoes, onion, peppers, gravy and a little wine lol. Some apple and blackberry pie with custard.


----------



## bluehorse

Yesterday:

Breakfast: 1/2 a toasted teacake with butter; fresh pineapple
Snack: Organix gingerbread man and a bit of raspberry and chocolate flapjack
Lunch: Cream cheese toastie on w/meal bread; grapes and a banana
Snack: 1/2 a wheatbran breadstick
Dinner: A couple of bites of veggie sausage; 2 mini potato waffles, carrots and peas (refused the veggies!); Activia yogurt and more grapes


----------



## katieandfras

We are still battling through a fussy stage but she is getting better...
B: wholemeal toast,philadelphia and marmite. Some gouda cheese
Snack: more cheese
Lunch: pasta and baked beans - she ate the beans and threw the pasta all over the floor, yoghurt covered strawberries and a fromage frais
Dinner: fish finger,beans and a waffle,


----------



## Bexivillian

Indie had

Breakfast, special k strawberry clusters
Lunch, ham salad
Dinner, aubergines with mozzeralla and tomato


----------



## buttons1

Today 
B: toast
Snack: cracker, grapes, pear 
L: cheese roll, grapes, raisins
D: lasagne with new potatoes and peas

2 beakers of milk


----------



## Murphy98

Yesterday....

B - oatmeal and strawberries
L - leftovers: salmon, sweet potato cubed, watermelon cubed
S - blueberry pancake, plain greek yogurt
D - lasagne, carrots, plain greek yogurt


----------



## sleeping bubs

today

B- porridge and half banana
S- 200mls chocolate paediasure milk 
L- few bites marmit sandwich, some of my paninni, some fruit salad, 1 bun
S- banna fruit pouch and one rusk
D- 1 potato waffle, 1 sfc strip and some beans and a high energy milk lolly

200mls chocolate paediasure milk before bed

quite a gd day today


----------



## rosie272

Today Charlie had:

B- Toasted Muffin and marmite, few grapes
S- Banana, slice toast, cup of milk
L- Scramble egg on toast, fruit salad
S- Raspberries, 2 toddler biscuits
D- H/m turkey schnitzel and veg, scoop vanilla ice cream 
Milk at bedtime


----------



## Seity

B - Oatmeal
L - Cereal bars, yogurt
D - Taco salad


----------



## katieandfras

Breakfast: cheerios, grapes and blueberries and toast and marmite
Snacks at baby group: banana and hula hoops
Lunch: banana,yoghurt covered strawberries, apple crisps
Dinner: no idea what she ll have as she has refused savoury food again today


----------



## Bexivillian

Breakfast, crousant (sp) and blueberrys
Lunch, jacket potato and baked beans
Dinner, cheese and onion quiche with tomato, cucumber and celery


----------



## venusrockstar

B - breastmilk, 1/2 carrot muffin, cut up grapes, shredded cheese
S - 2 arrowroot cookies, banana
L - 3.25% cows milk, cooked carrots & peas, skinless chicken, peaches
S - Yogurt
Dinner will be - whole wheat pasta w/mixed veggies & ground turkey, cut up apples, 3.25% cows milk

Before bed - breastmilk


----------



## Natasha2605

Today Summer had :

B- Banana,some crisps. (she doesn't eat much at breakfast time)
S - Some tomato Italian pasta with veggies
L - Baked Potato with Cheese and Beans and Coleslaw
S - An Apple and Mandarin Fruit Bag, couple more crisps
D - Homemade steak pie, Mash, Roast Potato, Brocolli and Cauliflower. She even brought her empty plate to me for more!


----------



## rosie272

Today Charlie had:

B- Peanut butter on toast, smoothie pouch
L- Pasta with tomato & veg sauce, brocolli, apple
S- Blueberries
D- Sausages, beans & a carrot waffle, fruit pot 
Milk at bedtime


----------



## MrsVenn

Today Molly had:

B - Porridge and 2 bits of toast.
L - Roast dinner and yoghurt
D - Jacket potato with beans and fruit.

Snacks - cake, rice cakes, bread stick, cheese.

9oz milk


----------



## Murphy98

Yesterday....

B - oatmeal + barely touched his banana
L - lasagne, cheese cubes, carrots, watermelon cubed
S - blueberry pancake and greek yogurt
D - chicken, broccoli, plain yogurt

Today

B - oatmeal + ignored his kiwi
L - chicken, roasted mushrooms, broccoli, nectarine
S - avocado cubed, flavored yogurt
D - omlette with yellow pepper, green onion, feta, baby potatoes


----------



## eddjanuary10

Today Ihsan had

b- weetabix with banana
s- grapes, raisins & a yoghurt
l- rice with peas & sweetcorn & some lentil curry- ate loads!
d- baked potato & tuna
a bowl of redibrek!

:)


----------



## Murphy98

Today.....

B - oatmeal and banana (can you see a patten :blush:)
L - leftovers: omlette with yellow pepper, green onion, feta, baby potatoes, pear cubed, flavored yogurt
S - green beans, cheese cubed, 2 x rice crackers
D - will be wild rice, pork chop, peas, plain yogurt


----------



## Murphy98

I'll bump this back up because I enjoy getting so many ideas from this thread

Yesterday.....

B - refused toast with peanut butter, refused most of his peach
L - refused most of his scrambled eggs
S - barely touched his birthday cake (too much going on I think)
D - hamburger patty, beets cubed, greek yogurt plain, cheese cubed

Today.....

B - mostly refused oatmeal and banana
L - tuna and creamcheese on toast, beets cubed, pear cubed
S - 2 x rice crackers, the rest of his lunch pear
D - egg noodles in a meat/mushroom sauce, plain greek yogurt, carrots


----------



## bluehorse

Yesterday:

Breakfast: 1 crumpet with butter and marmite; 1/2 a crumpet with jam
Snack: Organix gingerbread man and a slice of mango
Lunch: Fishfinger and cheese sandwich (white bread); natural Greek yogurt
Snack: Another Organix gingerbread man
Dinner: Spaghetti with tomato, sweet potato and courgette sauce; Organix apple and strawberry fruit pot


----------



## LilDreamy

Yesterday Alexa had:

Breakfast: Half of a waffle and Fruit Yogurt
Snack: Wheat crackers with cows milk
Lunch: Chicken Noodle Soup and Peas with half apple juice half water.
Snack: handfull of Cheerios tried to give water.
Dinner: Baked Chicken strips and carrots with cows milk.

And Today for breakfast she had a fruit Yogurt and scrambled cheesy eggs. =]


----------



## Lellow

Saturday:

B - Yoghurt and Mandarins with 6oz milk
L - Oven chips, fish fingers, raisins and juice, 4oz milk
D - Lasagne, garlic bread, yoghurt

Various snacks throughout the day
6oz milk at bedtime.

Sunday:

B - Yoghurt, Mandarins with 6oz milk
L - Macaroni cheese, raisins and mandarins [hes loving mandarins right now], juice and 2oz milk
D - Chicken, olives and bread, refused custard and drank some juice.

Various snacks in the day
6oz milk before bed.


----------



## bluehorse

Yesterday:

Breakfast: Weetabix and milk
Snack: a fig and an Organix apple and date bar
Lunch: Scrambled egg and tiger bread with butter; fresh pineapple and strawberries
Snack: small h/m biscuit
Dinner: Spaghetti with pesto and cheese; apricot fromage frais and dates


----------



## bluehorse

...and today....

Breakfast: Rice Krispies and milk; a fig
Snack: 3 mini apple ricecakes
Lunch: Tomato and lentil soup; Tiger bread with butter; a banana
Snack: Organix gingerbread man
Dinner: H/m salmon fishcake; 2 potato smiley faces and a couple of spoonfuls of sweetcorn; strawberries for pud!


----------



## staycutee

Today Lucas has had:

B - Shredded wheat and some cubes of melon
L - Tuna and sweetcorn sandwich
S - A cupcake :blush: (homemade lol)
D - Wholewheat pasta with veggies, chicken and cheese and a yoghurt


----------



## eddjanuary10

Yesterday

b-cornflakes with banana 
l- mushroom and chicpea curry with pilau rice
s- a pear & and half an orange
d- mashed potato, broccoli, carrot & cheese (his all time fave!)

Today

b- weetabix
s- grapes and a wafer at toddler group
l- cheese & tomato sandwich, strawberries
d- tuna & potato cakes with sweetcorn


----------



## pinktaffy

well today started off so well

she had her milk
b- she had multi grain shapes half a babana and some apple.
l- she then had homemade soup some raisons 
now ive gone out for dinner with my mum so grandad and her dad was in charge so dinner was not so good lol.
d- she had spring rolls, pizza, and onion rings. even though i had left cheese pasta in the fridge for her dinner they decided to give her what they was eating oh i was so mad lol.


----------



## rosie272

Today Charlie has had:

B- Mini croissants and a banana
S- Lots of raspberries
L- Corn-on-the-cob, chips and chicken breast
S- 2 Humzingers
D- Cereal, toast and Marmite, fruit salad
Milk and a cracker at bedtime


----------



## bbyno1

Yesterday:

Breakfast:Brown bread (toasted) with phillidelphia spread and an apple
Lunchasta (ham and mushroom) and a yoghurt
Dinner:Salmon with mash and a pitta bread
Yoghurt for desert

Today:
Breakfast: Crumpet with butter, 1/2 a banana and an apple
Lunch: Breadsticks and jacket potato with spaghetti hoops and melted cheese
Dinner: Fish with mash and veg


----------



## bluehorse

Today:

Breakfast: Weetabix and milk; refused fruit
Snack: Yogurt covered raisins
Lunch: Jacket potato with baked beans and cheese; blueberry and blackberry smoothie; reduced sugar rusk
Snack: strawberries
Dinner: Jam sandwich; chunk of cheese; 4 Organix tomato wheels; a fig and a strawberry fromage frais


----------



## katieandfras

Breakfast:special k and raisens
Snacks at toddler group: grapes,cheese and malt loaf
Lunch:wholemeal bread and marmite, melon, raisens
Dinner,homemade pizza with mushrooms,onions and peas,yoghurt and 2 baby rice cakes


----------



## bbyno1

Breakfast-Brown toast with butter and shreddies in warm milk
Lunch: White rice with veg and a sausage roll
Dinner: Chicken dippers and mash potatoes (not exactly the healthiest i know lol)


----------



## bluehorse

Yesterday:

Breakfast: Rice Krispies and milk; a fig
Snack (at toddler's group): Birthday cake and grapes
Lunch: Cauliflower cheese (only ate a couple of spoonfuls); banana and fromage frais
Snack: Dates and figs
Dinner: H/m sweet potato, carrot, ginger and orange soup; Bloomer bread with butter; strawberries with fromage frais


----------



## Bexivillian

Yesterday: 
Breakfast, crumpet and a pear
Lunch, cheese ham and pickle sandwich
Snack, go ahead snack bar
Dinner, sweet and sour chicken with rice


----------



## Murphy98

Yesterday....

B - oatmeal, barely touched his banana. Milk 
L - pasta with broccoli, corn, kiwi. Milk
S - flavored yogurt, a peach, 2 x rice crackers. Water
D - scrambled egg leftovers - chicken, feta and broccoli scrambed eggs. Milk


----------



## bbyno1

Today:
Breakfast: A crumpet and a banana
Lunch- Tomato pasta with melted cheese on top and a yoghurt
Dinner- Chicken,new potatoes and veg


----------



## v2007

2 bowls of Ricicles. 

1 sausage Roll

2 pears

1 bag of Maccy D's fries. 

1 Jacket potato with spaghetti.

1 banana. 

2 cups of milk and 2 cups of juice. 

This kids is gonna burst. 

V xxx


----------



## katieandfras

Emily is so fussy at the moment, still refusing to eat savoury dinners :(
Breakfast, pear and bananas
Lunch: refused and just had some pineapple crisps and a yoghurt
Dinner, heinz chicken dinner for 7 month plus!! Only thing she would eat :( and a yoghurt


----------



## rosie272

Charlie had:

B- Banana and milk
S- Grapes and a pancake with fruit spread 
L- Mince, potatoes, peas & carrots, grapes (nursery) 
S- Fruit salad (nursery)
D- Scrambled egg with toast, 2 baby Biscotti, raspberries
Milk at bedtime


----------



## RachA

Esther had

B: Weetabix with raspberries and strawberries
L: Cheese & Ham sandwich
D: Tomato Soup

No snacks


----------



## Nats21

Breakfast - toast
Dinner - Mushroom omellette with salad / orange
Tea - Pasta in a tomato sauce with veg / Yoghurt

A couple of cups of water and 20oz of milk, no snacks xx


----------



## Embovstar

We were out for lunch today at Pizza Express, so Isaac had a bit of a blow out, lol!

B : 2 x weetabix and whole milk. Half a banana.
L : starter of dough balls, side salad and some mozarella. Main of pasta bolognase. Dessert of half a mini choc fudge cake and a bambichino.

Tea: toast with marmite. Grapes.

Water through the day and squash and 4oz milk before bed.

Nicola xx


----------



## LilDreamy

Today:
Woke up and drank 6 oz. of Milk
Breakfast: Waffle with Strawberry Yogurt
Snack: Wheat Crackers and fruit juice
Lunch: Chicken tenders, mashed Potatoes with water
Snack: Mixed fruit
Dinner: Tuna Casserol and Pea's With Milk


----------



## LilDreamy

Today:
6 oz milk
Breakfast: Blueberry Waffle and Mandarine Oranges - water
Lunch: Chicken with Mozerrella and salsa sticks - fruit juice
Snack: Strawberry Yogurt and wheat crackers - 4 oz milk
Dinner: Filly Steak and cheese Bites with corn - Water
6 oz milk


----------



## MrsVenn

It's been a while but here goes:

Today Molly had:

B - Scrambled egg (2) on toast, yoghurt and a satsuma.
L - H/m carbonara, 1 stick of Kit Kat, some rice crackers.
D - Breadsticks and philly, rice with boiled cod, jelly and baby corn.

5oz milk


----------



## xprincessx

Callum is going through really bad eating atm so I am just happy he is getting anything in him so it is very unhealthy atm unfortunately but today he had

Breakfast - Banana
Lunch- (offered egg sandwich - refused) 1/2 gingerbread man, mini cheddars
Tea - Pizza & grapes
Snack - Mince pie

I HOPE this is just a phase :wacko:


----------



## Embovstar

Isaac had:

B: 2 x weetabix and whole milk

S: dairylea cheese stick

L: 1 x french toast and 1 x wholewheat crackerbread with chive philli. Some cherry toms and cucumber

S: grapes and blueberries

D: rice with broc and cauli, mackeral and tomatoes

4oz whole milk before bed

Nicola xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Today Holly had:

Breakfast: A beaker of milk, Cheerios
Lunch: Cheese and Pickle Sandwich, a few of Mummy's Hula Hoops, 1/2 banana and a yogurt
Snack: 2 banana biscottis
Dinner: Cottage Pie, Cabbage and Broccoli (which she fed herself with a spoon for the first time, was very proud! lol)


----------



## Miss_Bump

Today Evie had

B- bowl of mini shredded wheat
S- breadsticks and humous
L- beans on toast
S- cheese cubes
D- carrot and swede mash, sausages, green beans and corn

Strawberries and yeo yoghurt after


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

Ruby had...

B - special K and milk
L - wholemeal sandwich with fruit spread, apple, cheese chunks
Snack - gingerbread man and a kiwi / banana / pear smoothie pouch
D - omelette, potato wedges and brocolli. Yoghurt, dried apricots


----------



## eddjanuary10

Today Ihsan had

b- 2 weetabix and a bowl of strawberries
l- pilau rice, chicken & a bit of nan bread
s- banana, raisins & 2 animal organix biscuits
d- fish bites & mash potato

:)


----------



## Nats21

Today Callums had - 

B - rice crispies
D - Spaghetti hoops and toast / banana
T - Spag bol with peas / banana custard

20oz of milk and some water 

xx


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Today Holly had:

On waking - 5oz formula
B - weetabix & toast
L- Jacket spud, cheese & beans, fruit salad
S - 8oz Cows Milk, raisins, cheese cubes
T - Chicken noodle soup, yoghurt
Before bed - 4oz formula


----------



## OmiOmen

Breakfast: Cereal, dried banana and raisins. 
Lunch: Chilled pasta, coleslaw, tomato. Also tried potato salad (he is not a fan).
Dinner: A bit of pasta and some peas.
Snacks: Fromage frais, small bowl of fruit (strawberry's, grapes and pineapple chunks), fruit smoothie drink, a few maze snacks and a little bit of cheese.

Wow. He ate a lot more than I thought today, although his dinner was litghter than it sounds. Some days he eats and eats and others he just does not seem very bothered. :shrug:


----------



## rosie272

I've missed this thread :haha:

Charlie, having ate almost nothing yesterday never stopped today!

B- Pear, mini brioche and grapes
S- Breadsticks, apple slices and cashew butter, grapes
L- Chicken noodle soup, wholemeal egg sandwich, 2 biscuits 
S- Smoothie, Organix crisps
D- Pasta, h/m tomato sauce, brocolli, garlic bread and a fruit salad 
Milk and a slice of toast at bedtime


----------



## Windmills

Daisy ate.. 
B- bran flakes and milk
S- 4 small strawberries
L- cheese and 2 tiny stupid crackers :dohh:
D- nothing, I made potatoes veg and chicken and she threw it on the floor and demanded to get down :dohh:
And milk at bed :wacko:

This was a good eating day for Daisy too, even though she's really heavy off her age she barely eats!


----------



## katieandfras

B: Grapes and toast with marmite
L:Cheese, cucumber and some baked beans
Snack: Yoghurt covered raisens
Dinner: Spag bol and a banana


----------



## shortie1990

Breakfast - weetabix
6oz milk
Lunch - 1 slice of toast with nutella, yogurt
7oz milk
Thinking of giving him some fruit and fibre, as I think a second weetabix may be too much?

He's been really off his food, and we haven't got any fruit in today which I'm gutted as he loves his fruit


----------



## MrsVenn

Today Mols had:

B - Porridge and 2 slices toast
L - 1/2 cheese sandwich, 1/2 orange and some mini cheddars.
D - Cottage pie but refused her fruit.

D at home - 2 fishfingers and 8 cherry tomatoes.

6oz milk


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

Ruby ate loads today! 

B - oat crisp and milk
L - sausage casserole and mash - she ate 2 plates of this?? (at nursery) apple slices
Snack - cheese and crackers
D - fish fingers, potato smileys, broccoli, a whole banana, a yoghurt!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Today Holly had:

Breakfast: Beaker of milk, 1 Weetabix and milk
Lunch: Peanut butter and Jam Sandwich, a few organix crispy things, 1/2 banana, 1/2 Satsuma and a yoghurt
Snack: a cookie
Dinner: Steak (she ate one chunk then spat the rest out lol), Mash and mixed veggies

And a beaker of toddler milk at bedtime.


----------



## xprincessx

Yesterday Callum ate

B - Readybreak and grapes
L - Cheesy mashed potato with carrots and peas
T - Sausage, mashed potato, broccoli, cauliflower, carrots, yorkshire pudding and a little gravy
P - Banana's and cinnamon (didn't eat - didn't like the cinnamon)
S - Apple, tiny bit of swiss roll, Banana

Today he has had/going to have

B - Readybrek with blueberries and banana
L - Cauliflower, broccoli and carrots in a cheese sauce
T - Beef, mashed potato and sweetcorn with a little gravy
P - Yoghurt
S - Apple, little bit of swiss roll


----------



## Emzywemzy

Today Holly has had:

Breakfast: beaker of milk, 1 weetabix and milk
Lunch: cheese sandwich, some organix cheese puff things, tomato wedges, a satsuma and 1/2 banana
Snack: Apple slices
Dinner: chicken Kiev, potato waffle and mixed veg, a yogurt

Beaker of milk at bedtime


----------



## Princess86

B- muesli
S- half banana
L- beef mince n potatoe pie
S- cheese crackers
D- half a cheese n chicken baggaute n few spoons from fruit pot.


----------



## vespersonicca

B: Oatmeal with blueberries from the freezer (about 2dl), milk
L: Salmon/potato from a pot, rice cake, milk
S: Banana (3/4) and rye bread slice, water
D: Will be eating bread sticks, squash, tomatoes, brocolli


----------



## xprincessx

So far Callum has had today

B- Porridge
L - Soup with 1 slice wholemeal bread
S - 1/4 Pack of mini snack-a-jacks

He will have a banana later on and for tea he will have lasagne


----------



## MrsVenn

Today Molly has had:

B - Porridge and 2 bits of my toast
L - Couscous, cheese, some mango, orange buttons.
D - will be having spaghetti bolognaise.

Snacks - biscuit, raisins, bread


----------



## bambino156

B - Shreddies
S - Breadsticks
L - Toast topped with cream cheese, slice of cheese (Hardly touched either) she did eat a whole fruit pouch though
S - Half a banana and some more breadsticks (which she helped herself to!)
D - H/M chicken risotto topped with a little cheese, broccoli - refused to eat any of it :( so I gave her the other half of the banana and some dry cereals - which she scoffed!

So all in all not a good day food wise, feel like I shouldn't have given her an alternative when she didn't eat her dinner - just don't know what to do, shes becoming so picky!


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

B - special K and milk
L - beef stir fry and brown rice (Ruby's nursery keyworker said that she had pick the beansprouts out of every single child's portion before any of them would touch it though :rofl:) followed by pears and apples with custard.
Snack - sandwiches
Tea (at home) - teacake, cheese and biscuits, yoghurt


----------



## shortie1990

B - beans and half slice of toast
5oz milk
D - tiny cocktail sausage, cheese, he chewed a bit of fish cake but spat it out
6oz milk
T - ham and pineapple pizza, (we shared,he ate all the pineapple and 3 slices,but not the crust as there wasnt any topping or anything, so about a quarter)
Just eaten tea as he had a super long nap, so going to offer him a yoghurt and them
Will have his milk at bed time


----------



## Emzywemzy

Today Holly had:

Breakfast: 2 slices of toast with peanut butter, beaker of milk
Lunch: cheese roll, tomato wedges, cucumber slices, organix puff things and a banana
Snack: 2 biscottis and 1/2 an Apple sliced into wedges 
Dinner: 2 sausages, mash, veggies and gravy

2 beakers of milk at bedtime!!

She's had loads today!


----------



## rosie272

Charlie ate a LOT today!

B- Dry Cheerios, grapes, 1/2 an apple 
S- Banana bread & butter, smoothie carton
L- Baked cod with roast veg, rhubarb crumble (nursery)
S- Fruit salad, toddler crisps
D- Quorn sausage, brocolli, corn on the cob, carrots and 2 toddler biscotti
Cup of milk and slice of toast at bedtime


----------



## xLisax

Today Max has had;

Breakfast ~ A bowl of porridge with a handful of raisins mixed in.

Lunch ~ Jam sandwich, Carrot Sticks, Handful of red grapes, mini cheddars & some cubes of cheese.

Dinner ~ Roasted Chicken, 5x Cherry Tomatoes & Buttered Baguette..A handful of dried apricots for pud!

:munch:

x


----------



## Emzywemzy

Today Holly had:

Breakfast: 2 beakers of milk, dry cheerios
Lunch: Cheese and pickle sandwich, organix puff crisp things, cucumber slices and 2 Jaffa Cakes
Snack: a couple of Daddy's chips
Dinner: Home made ham and pineapple pizza and garlic bread, a yoghurt

And a beaker and 1/2 of milk before bed. She kept asking for more milk today :)


----------



## eddjanuary10

Today Ihsan had

b- 1.5 weetabix
l- chicken & mushroom cheesy pasta, bit of crusty bread
d- didn't want any. had watermelon, orange & half a banana

He misses a lunch or dinner some days as he has quite a bad cold and teething alot too :(


----------



## Emzywemzy

Today Holly had:

Breakfast: weetabix and a beaker of milk
Lunch: Sunday lunch at the pub: chicken, mash, peas and carrots and a bit of daddys apple pie and custard
Dinner: vegetable soup (ate all by herself with a spoon!) And tuna sandwich (only had a tiny bit of this), angel delight for pudding

And a beaker of milk before bed :)


----------



## rosie272

Today Charlie had:

B- A pear
S- Cinnamon & raisin flapjack, grapes
L- Soup, roll, fruit salad (M&S cafe)
S- Humzinger x 2, smoothie carton
D- Roast chicken, green beans, brocolli, peas, corn on the cob, gravy, mini yorkshire pud, jelly & fruit
Small cup milk before bed


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

B - shreddies and milk
L - 2 cheese scones, houmous and breadstick
Snack - more houmous with crackers, mini h/m mince pie
D - h/m pizza with ham, pears with custard


----------



## xprincessx

Today Callum had

B - Massive bowl of porridge (daddy made it :dohh:) 
L - Chicken, potato and pumpkin
T - Fish, mashed potato, broccoli, cauliflower and carrots
P - Vanilla mini roll


----------



## vespersonicca

Pretty pleased with today's eating!

Today Asher had:

B: Rye porridge with banana/mango puree, some of my croissant
L: Chicken and penne pasta from a jar, 1/2 slice whole wheat bread, persimmon
S: Organic plain yogurt with blueberries, rice cake
D: Homemade pineapple/turkey calzone, peas
S: Oatmeal with banana/mango puree
Milk with all meals.


----------



## shortie1990

Today Riley's had -

B- weetabix
L- 1/2 slice of bread and butter (pinched from my mum:haha:) and just less than half oft burger, was a big chunky one so he did well
T - slice of ham and pineapple pizza (only a small one) and about 1/4 pâté sandwich, and about 8 or 9 peach slices


----------



## Emzywemzy

Today Holly had:

Breakfast: weetabix and milk, beaker of milk 
Lunch: peanut butter and jam sandwich, custard and fruit pot, satsuma, 1/2 banana
Snack: cheese cubes
Dinner: pasta with tomato and mozzarella sauce, a yogurt

And a beaker of milk before bed


----------



## LPF

Evan had a big food day today!

Milk
B porridge with stewed apple
2/3 of a massive banana
L Tomato and butternut squash pasta and 4 cheese sticks. Rachel's yoghurt.
milk and some rice cakes
Cod and veg in cheesy sauce, potatoes and sweet corn. Raspberries and Greek yoghurt.
Milk before bed.


----------



## rosie272

Today Charlie had:

B- Smoothie pouch
S- Banana & toast, cup milk
L- Chicken noodle soup, toast & beans, strawberries
S- Banana bread & butter, milk
D- Chicken & spinach omlette, brocolli, 2 biscuits 
Cup milk at bedtime


----------



## katieandfras

B: porridge and a cracker with marmite
Snaxk: yohurt covered blackcurrunts
Lunch: rice with peas,sweetcorn and gravy, and a yogurt 
Snack: half of mummys custard cream
Dinner: will be: spag bol and yoghurt


----------



## bluehorse

Yesterday:

Breakfast: Rice Krispies and milk plus a dried apricot
Snack: Prunes and dates
Lunch: Vegetarian sausage sandwich on white bread; Organix apple and banana fruit pot
Snack: Organix biscuit
Dinner: H/m salmon 'starfish' fishcake with a h/m tomato sauce and some potato alphabet shapes; chopped kiwi


----------



## purplerat

Your lo's all eat so much compared to William :)

Breakfast was 2 little yogurts and a bottle of special formula ( extra calories as he won't eat "proper food"

Lunch was a small bowl of puréed stew and another bottle and a bit of juice.

I long for the day that Will will eat like a normal toddler :) x


----------



## Emzywemzy

Yesterday Holly had:

Breakfast: Weetabix and a beaker of milk
Lunch: Lunch in town- sausage, mash and peas
Snack: A biscuit
Dinner: Beans on toast
And a beaker of milk at bedtime

Today Holly had:

Breakfast: Beaker of milk and a banana
Lunch: Peanut butter and jam sandwich, carrot sticks, apple slices and a satsuma
Snack: Some grapes and 1/2 of another satsuma
Dinner: Spaghetti and meatballs and a yoghurt

And will have a beaker of milk before bed :)


----------



## xLisax

Today Max had;

Breakfast ~ A huge bowl of Golden Balls (A firm fave of his atm! :haha:) & some dried apricots!

Lunch ~ 2x Poached Eggs with 1 slice of wholemeal toast :munch: & 1x Caramel Wafer Bar

Dinner ~ A jacket potato, 2x fish fingers & peas..followed by a petit filous! 

:flow:

x


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

Ruby had...

B - a few shreddies and milk
L - (nursery) Mackerel in a tomato sauce with spaghetti - quite surprised she ate this! Refused banana and custard for pudding - apparently she told them 'that's not tasty' haha
Snack - toast - refused pea soup (the issue she had with this was 'it's green'.)
D - fish fingers, potato smileys, organix fruit bar, 1.5 bananas!


----------



## aliss

What didn't this little piggy eat today?
Morning cup of milk
B- 3 strawberries, 1/2 cup cheerios, 1 serving cheddar, cereal bar, juice
S- More strawberries, crackers
Nap (another 8oz milk)
S- 2 banana muffins
L- Macaroni & veggie pasta with ground beef
S (again) more milk, juice
D- I'm cooking a vegetarian tofu pasta dinner...! Not sure if he'll eat it.
And a bedtime milk..

And yes, he still takes a night feed


----------



## tu123

aaagh!

Two mouthfuls of cereal
One mini square of feta
Five grapes
One mouthful of spag carbonara
half an apple 

14oz of milk

Humpf!


----------



## Ice Cold Cube

8oz milk
B - 1/2 weetabix and milk with some of a Plum's prune and peach fruit pouch mixed in and then a Plum's fromage frais
L - Most of two 'milk roll' sandwiches with a soft cheese and fruit spread filling, the rest of the fruit pouch from earlier and then a Rachel's yogurt
S - Apple biscotti
D - Cod, garden peas and mashed potato
Supper - small bowl plain ready brek
8oz milk

This serial gagger is really starting to make progress with proper food - yaay!

Laura x


----------



## HellBunny

Big bowl of apple and blueberry porridge
Cheese on toast
1 banana
A couple of crackers with cheese and butter
Home made burger with beans
He will probably have a bottle soon! (so around midnight)


----------



## louandivy

toast with honey and grapes
pitta bread with tzatziki, a few cherry tomatoes, tinned pear and more grapes
a MASSIVE pack of raisins
thai green curry with beef, green beans, peas served on basmati rice. She ate the whole thing which was amazing to watch! Petit filous for dessert.


----------



## mummy_ellie09

Breakfast was missed as we were up to late :blush: so he had a couple of biscuits and some juice which was at half 10
Dinner: Toast, french fries(crisps), yogurt, couple biscuits and juice
Tea: chicken and bacon in white wine and cream sauce with rice(didn't eat all of it), custard pot and juice
6oz milk before bed


----------



## Bingo

Today my LO has eaten the following:
Breakfast - porridge made with oats and whole milk
Lunch - homemade vegetables and beans, cucumber wedges
Snacks - left over veg and beans from lunch, seed and grain bread, cucumber
Dinner - pasta bolognaise, cucumber (I chopped up a load of wedges and she loves the stuff), watermelon


----------



## Emzywemzy

Today Holly has had:

Breakfast: shreddies and milk, beaker of milk 
Snack: birthday cake (at a party)
Lunch: sausage roll and 1/2 cheese and tomato sandwich, handfull raisins 
Dinner: baked potato with cheese and beans, yoghurt and a few chocolate buttons from her party bag :)

Beaker of milk before bed.


----------



## rosie272

Charlie had a rubbish day today!

B- Smoothie
S- Banana
L- Baked potato and beans (ate about half), half an apple
No pm snack
D- Refused chicken curry and rice, so had a corn on the cob and 3 green beans :wacko:, 2 beadsticks
Cup milk and 1/2 slice of granary toast before bed


----------



## bluehorse

Yesterday:

Breakfast: Weetabix and milk; prunes
Snack: Yogurt covered raisins
Lunch: Fried egg with granary toast and butter; most of a small apple
Snack: Organix banana biscuit
Dinner: Lasagne and peas (refused to even try it!); chopped kiwi

Today:

Breakfast: Rice Krispies and milk
Snack: Malted milk biscuit
Lunch: Sardines with melted cheese (ate about half); chopped kiwi 
Snack: mini Organix gingerbread men
Dinner: Peanut butter sandwiches on white bread and a handful of mixed dried fruit


----------



## x__amour

Yesterday
Breakfast - Cherry oatmeal w/ milk
Lunch - Spaghetti bow ties w/ water
Dinner - Turkey & white rice stew w/ milk

Today
Brunch - Scrambled eggs w/ OJ


----------



## tu123

Once again Lil' cant be bothered!

6oz
1 tbsp cereal
5 grapes
1/4 little yeo yogurt
one mouthful of spag bol
half a tin of fruit cocktail
half an apple
one quarter of cheese and tomato sandwich
7oz

Pfft!


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

Ruby had:

B - not many shreddies. Milk. A biscuit :blush: she saw me packing them up to take to work and asked for one, couldn't think of a decent reason to say no...

L - pork casserole and some kind of cake (nursery)

Snack - crumpet

D - cheese and tom pizza, broccoli, banana


----------



## bbyno1

Breakfast:Weetabix with warm milk
Lunch:Tomato pasta with cheese melted on top with a yoghurt and some white choc buttons.
Dinner:Bacon and cheese melt with veg which she didnt eat any veg :/ and another tyoghurt and some Annabel Karmel biscuits

Snacks:Just some grapes and few potato wedges


----------



## AppleBlossom

Breakfast: Coco pops and milk
Lunch: Scrambled egg and toast
Snacks: Chocolate buttons and a banana
Dinner: Homemade cottage pie
Pudding: Strawberries and a yoghurt


----------



## TennisGal

Yesterday...

B: shreddies, a smoothie 
Sn: a fairy cake 
L: cheese, tomato and ham hm pizza, glass milk
Sn: organix carrot puffs, mango chunks
D: stuffed chicken thigh, dill rice, hot aubergine baba ganoush stylee...pear and banana with fromage frais


----------



## Emzywemzy

Today Holly had:

Breakfast: Shreddies and milk, a beaker of milk
Snack (at toddler group): Toast and fruit
Lunch: Some maccy d's chips and nuggets (out with my friend who was babysitting!)
Dinner: Spaghetti carbonara and garlic bread

And a beaker of milk before bed :)


----------



## katieandfras

Breakfast - Bran flakes raisens and toast with marmite
Lunch - Bit of penne and tomato pasta,bread and hummous, cheese
Snack - Bit of mummy ice cream :shrug:
Dinner - Jacket cheese and beans and some grapes


----------



## emsiee

Today Jessica had:

Bran flakes
Toast
2 cheese biscuits
half a bag of skips crisps
Spaghetti bolegenese
Jacket potato with tuna, sweetcorn, mayo and cheese, and some cucumber


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

B - Shreddies
L - Tuna mayo sandwich, a mini donut
Snack - smoothie, more shreddies
D - homemade chicken pie, roast potatoes, broccoli and half an apple


----------



## Ice Cold Cube

8oz milk
B - 1/2 weetabix with a little mixed fruit puree then a small Plum's fromage frais
L - tuna and cheese pasta with some steamed broccoli then a Rachel's yogurt
S - Biscotti
D - Sweet potato, celery and red lentil soup (AK's 'lovely lentils' which mummy and daddy love too lol), a little broccoli and cauliflower in cheese sauce then some greek yogurt with mixed fruit
Supper - a little plain Ready Brek
8oz milk


----------



## MrsVenn

Daddy was in charge today so Molly had:

B - Porridge
Snack - 1/2 chelsea bun :dohh:
L - he forgot :dohh:
Snack - satsuma, 2 biscotti, frootz
D (mummy home by now) - Brocolli, corn on the cob, roast chicken, h/m parsnip crisps, yoghurt and some of mummy's bread roll.

5oz milk


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

Oh dear! Ruby's daddy was responsible for her donut today...


----------



## MrsVenn

Mum2b_Claire said:


> Oh dear! Ruby's daddy was responsible for her donut today...

I'm not too bad about treats so the chelsea bun I can let slide but to forget about lunch.. :wacko: Then again my Dad was just as bad.. when he used to take me out, he used to give me a packet of crisps as he thought that was enough as I was only small :dohh: My Mum used to go mental..her response was always "why crisps? why not an apple?!" Useless!


----------



## KiansMummy

B- weetabix and toast and jam. Drink of milk
D- spaghetti carbonara and yoghurt 
T- tuna pasta bake peas and sweetcorn . Strawberry jelly and fruit cocktail
And then helped to finish of our Chinese sweet n sour chicken lol x


----------



## stardust599

We've had a rubbish day as LO is cutting a molar and has been upset and feverish all day.

B - 5oz milk, 1 weetibix and half banana
No morning snack
L - Made pasta + tomato sauce, didn't eat a single bit so had some cocktail sausages and a rice cake instead
No afternoon snack but drank 5oz milk instead
D - a full toddlers 1-3 years lasagne meal and a yoghurt
No bedtime bottle

xx


----------



## Princess86

B- Cheerios
L- Roasted veg & fish
S- Greek yougurt with sum fruit puree
D- Creamy egg & cheese bake

Bm & water through out d day too.


----------



## ellismum

Yesterday Ellis ate:

B: Shreddies and Semi Skimmed Milk.
S: Satsuma, a poached egg (we had brekkie late and he loves egg so did him one on toast. Toast remined untouched) 
L: Ham Sandwich, Grapes, Cubed Cheese and pack of Morrisons Fruit Twists.
S: None as had a long nap 
D: Roast Chicken, Roast Potatoes, Yorkshire, small amount of Gravy and Bread Sauce. Didn't touch the Carrots and French Beans. Desert was plain yoghurt with a handful of raspberries.

We are on a mission to get him to eat veg but it's failing miserably atthe moment. At least he likes fruit.

Today:
B: puffed wheat and semi skimmed milk. Plain reduced salt and sugar digestive.
S: Morrisons fruit twist. These are brill! They are a portion of fruit and veg but he calls the. Sweeties!
L: Ham Sandwich, Cubed Cheese, Apple.
S: snack pack raisins.
D: Roast Salmon and mash potato and carrot with veg mixed in. Hopefully he'll eat this!


----------



## MrsVenn

Today Molly had:

B - Toast and peanut butter.
L - Tempura prawns, duck, cucumber sticks and raisins.
D - Chicken sandwich, blueberries and some chocolate buttons.

Snacks - raisins, 3 malteasers at Nanna's, porridge

5oz milk


----------



## Kitten-B

First post in this thread :)

Today was Sam's first day without any formula which I can barely believe...!

B - porridge & 6ozs milk 
L - Lamb & apricot tagine with cous cous & a fromage frais
T - scrambled eggs with cheese (refused after 2 spoons), piece of toast & grapes
Bedtime - 6ozs milk

Snacks - 1/3 bag Plum multigrain hoops, a few of rice crackers, couple of spoons of my ice cream & 2 ozs milk

Usually shop on Mondays so was a bit under-resourced at offering fresh fruit today!


----------



## emsiee

Yesterday Jessica had:

Ready Brek
half a toasted teacake
a ham and lettuce sandwich and a yoghurt
chicken and leek bake
another yoghurt


----------



## Laucu

Emma ate yesterday -

7 oz milk
B - 2 scotch pancakes with jam
S - bread, cheese, a biscuit
L - eggy bread and tomatoes (has decided that she now prefers to suck out the juicy bit of the tomatoes rather than eating the whole thing), a yoghurt
S - none yesterday
D - fish fingers with cheesy mash and carrots, a whole banana, and another biscuit
3-4 oz milk


----------



## bluehorse

Yesterday was rather snack heavy!

Breakfast: Rice Krispies with milk and dried fruits (only ate the prunes!)
Snacks: 2 Organix banana biscuits and some carrot and tomato rice cakes
Lunch: 1/2 a fishfinger sandwich on white and wholemeal bread; raspberry fromage frais
Snacks: strawberries and a couple of dried apricots
Dinner: Pasta with a blended veggie sauce (tomatoes,onions, carrots,courgettes and mushrooms); vanilla icecream


----------



## dani_tinks

B - Cookie crisp cereal with milk and a banana
L - Dairylea sandwich and 1 tomato
S - Pear, grapes & apple
D - Pizza with rocket & tomato

bit of a junk food day but at least hes eating lol


----------



## princess_bump

Maddi today;

B - milk, crumpet, banana 
L - sausage and cherry tomatoes, bread, followed by strawberries
D - Veggie pasta with cheese, (currently eating) will have a fruit pot too

Yesterday;

B - milk, crumpet, strawberries and banana
S - more milk :lol: as we were eating lunch slightly later
L - roast chicken, cabbage, parsnips, roast potato and pud! followed by yoghurt
D - (supper) another banana and yoghurt!


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

Ruby had:

Shreddies
A banana
2 homemade mini sausage rolls, slice of bread, 2 crackers, cheese chunks
Kiwi smoothie pouch, organix gingerbread man, big glass of milk
Pasta with tomato and veg sauce, cheese, half a banana, some dried strawberries
(was alphabet pasta from Boots - a big hit! Haven't seen her that enthusiastic about pasta before!)


----------



## emsiee

Today Jessica had:

Weetabix
a slice of toast
home made cheese and tomato pizza
strawberry mousse
potatoes, roast chicken, carrots, suede and gravy (only ate half of it)
10z of milk to drink


----------



## stardust599

Rubbish day today, LO hardly ate a thing!

B - Weetibix, Half a banana
No snack
L - Peanut butter sandwiches - didn't eat a single bit
S - a few organix carrot sticks
D - A few kidney beans, a couple of pieces of chicken (from curry)

Milk at bedtime


----------



## x__amour

Lunch - PB&J w/ milk


----------



## Emzywemzy

Today Holly had:

Breakfast: Shreddies and milk and a beaker of milk
Lunch: Cheese, Tomato and Ham Pizza, a Pear and 1/2 banana
Snack: 2 breadsticks
Dinner: Sausages, baked potato with cheese and mashed swede and carrot. A bowl of custard for pudding and another pear!

A beaker of milk before bed :)


----------



## bluehorse

Grace has been so annoying with her food lately... I'm trying not to lose patience as she has got a cold at the moment so seems not to be hungry...

Yesterday: 

Breakfast: All Bran with milk and grated apple
Lunch: Trout fillet with potatoes and cauliflower cheese (dipped her finger in the sauce a couple of times and that was it!)
Snack: Organix gingerbread man
Dinner: H/m muffin-based pizza (two mouthfuls!); a banana and a strawberry fromage frais


----------



## bumbleberry

Jasmine had yesterday...

Milk (6oz)
Readybrek with fruit puree sauce
Snack will be toast & banana at childminders
Tuna and philedelphia cheese sandwich for lunch with fromage frais dessert
Organix biscuit for afternoon snack
Lamb stew for dinner with a whole pear for dessert
Bedtime milk (8-9oz)


----------



## Emzywemzy

Today Holly has had:

Breakfast: beaker of milk and bowl of shreddies and milk
Lunch: Ham sandwich, bag of cheese triangle crispy things, 1/2 banana and a muller little stars yoghurt
No Snack today
Dinner: Spaghetti Carbonara and Garlic Bread, another yoghurt and a whole pear

Will have a beaker of milk before bed :)


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

B - didn't want it, just had milk
L - tuna and cheese sandwich
Snack - biscuit, cheese chunks, 2 smoothie pouches
D - omelette, broccoli, then half a slice of toast wit fruit spread, made me peel and slice an apple and then decided she didn't want it :rolleyes:


----------



## emsiee

Shreddies
toast and jam
an egg and cress sandwich, 2 cheese biscuits
cheese and crispbread
chicken and veg risotto
a yoghurt


----------



## MrsVenn

Mum2b_Claire said:


> made me peel and slice an apple and then decided she didn't want it :rolleyes:

 That made me chuckle :haha: Got to love kids!

Ok so Molly today had:

B - Porridge and managed to get it all in her mouth, finally!
L - Raisins, whole satsuma, 3 dates, 1/2 of my Mum's spinach pasta in Carluccios :erm:, some vanilla ice cream, bread sticks, cheese and some of my forcaccia!
D - Roast chicken, grated carrot and cheese mixed, apple puree pot thing, yoghurt.

Snacks - 2 biscotti made by my mum

8oz milk 

A very hungry day today.


----------



## bbyno1

9oz of milk
B:A slice Jam of toast and a banana
L:Brocolli pasta with milky bar yoghurt
D:Grilled chicken,new potato's & brocolli & 2 srawberry yoghurts

Snacks:Croisantte & cheese biscuites


----------



## tu123

14 oz
1 mouthful of cereal
1/4 mini cheese sandwich
10 blueberries
3mouthfulls of tuna pasta
half a pear

C'est tout!


----------



## Miss_Bump

Evie had..

B- shredded wheat with milk and a fruit pouch
S- fruit was offered at playgroup and she decided to collect lots of it and put in on my shoes :dohh: 
L- poached egg on toast and a savoury muffin
D- rice with veg and chicken


----------



## rosie272

Charlie had a good day:

B- Watermelon & dry weetabix minis 
S- 4 oatcakes & Marmite, apple
L- Scrambled egg, toast, beans and bacon, milk (at a cafe)
S- Huge bowl fruit salad
D- Chicken & veg curry, small naan bread, grapes 
Milk and a biscuit


----------



## bluehorse

Not very hungry again yesterday 

Breakfast: Weetabix and milk; dried apricots
Snack: 3 mini apple ricecakes
Lunch: Toasted muffin with cream cheese and grated courgette (1 mouthful!)
Snack: Tinned peach slices
Dinner: Haddock and spinach tart (4 mouthfuls); potato waffle (all of it!) and peas (a few!); strawberries and fromage frais


----------



## MillysMummy

Breakfast - Weetabix and chopped banana and her usual cup of warm milk

Morning Snack - Crackers with cheese and sliced grapes

Lunch - chicken and cucumber sandwich with sliced apple and half a plum

Afternoon snack - Box of raisins

Dinner - Spaghetti bolognese, 2 slices of garlic bread and a fromage frais for dessert


----------



## Emzywemzy

Today Holly had:

Breakfast: Beaker of milk and Shreddies
Lunch: Cheese and pickle sandwich, 1/2 bag of wotsits and a yoghurt
Snack: 2 organix moon biscuits, a cherry tomato
Dinner: Lamb chop, potato and carrot mini waffles and mixed veg

And a beaker of milk before bed :)


----------



## Nats21

Today Callum had - 

B - One Weetabix
D - A cheese cob, some spicy tomato naughts and crosses crisps, lots of cherry tomatoes, lettuce, cucumber / An orange
T - Spag bol with peas / A strawberry yoghurt

Some water / 19oz of milk


----------



## bluehorse

Yesterday:

Breakfast: 1/2 a toasted muffin with blueberry jam; prunes
Snack: a breadstick
Lunch: Butternut squash, sweet potato and parmesan soup with wholemeal bread and butter; strawberries
Snack: 3 mini carrot and tomato ricecakes
Dinner: Coley with a tomato and veg sauce and rice (5 or 6 tsp but mainly sauce!); tinned peaches
Snack: 1/2 an apple


----------



## emsiee

Yesterday:

B: boiled egg and toast
S: cottage cheese and crackers
L: a ham sandwhich and half a yoghurt
S: mini cheddars
D: chicken enchilada and some custard for dessert


----------



## GossipGirly

Yesterday 

Breakfast - cup of milk, porridge
Snack - raisins 
Lunch - half a bagel with garlic and herb philly, cucumber sticks, yoghurt
Snack - a rich tea finger 
Tea - a few mouthfuls of spag Bol, half a pear, a few homemade wedges.
Bedtime - milk 7-8oz


----------



## xprincessx

B - Marmalade on toast - first time having marmalade and he LOVED it
L - Chocolate spread (small amount!) sandwich with cucumber and banana slices
T - Probably cheesy mashed potato with frozen vegetables mixed in
P - Yoghurt
S - Apple


----------



## GossipGirly

Today

Weetabix and cup of milk
Snack - a few mini chedder crackers 
Lunch - home made tuna pizza (muffin cut in half with Tom purée, tuna, spring onion, red pepper and cheese) yoghurt
Snack - a digestive biscut 
Tea - chicken and tarragon stew with basically as many veggies I could stuff into it 
Raisins 

Will have 7-8oz cows milk at bedtime
Today was a successful eating day :) hardly any went on the floor :)


----------



## MrsVenn

Today Molly had:

B - Porridge
L - Spaghetti bolognaise and fruit
D - Cheese on toast and yoghurt.

Then had cottage pie, fruit bar and a yoghurt at home.

8 oz milk


----------



## anna matronic

I only glanced at Evan's childcare form (bad mummy)

but he had a banana when he got up at 7

B: Rice Krispies
S: Toasted muffin
L: Peanut butter sandwich and banana custard
Bottle of milk
D: Omelette with cgerry toms, ham and red peppers and a piece of toast, some blueberry's and a petit filous.
Bottle of milk at bedtime.


----------



## Kel127

Yesterday was Thanksgiving, so we had a yummy day!

B- 1/2 cheese omelette, potato hash browns and canteloupe
L- macaroni & cheese, black olives, grapes & crackers. (we were at a park so he just snacked)
D- Turkey, mash potatos & gravy, green bean casserole, stuffing, dinner roll, and cranberry sauce!!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Today Holly has had

Breakfast: Toast and a beaker of milk
Snack: Variety of fruit (at toddler group)
Lunch: Scrambled eggs and toast
Snack: A lollypop (got at toddler group) and a breadstick
Dinner: Beef and Vegetable pie, a potato waffle and baked beans, some angel delight for pudding! 

Will have a beaker of milk before bed :)


----------



## HellBunny

Breakfast - Porridge and half a piece of toast
Lunch - half a sandwich and some goodies crisps
Dinner - ate a miniscule amount of spag bol, then a yoghurt after.

He normally eats way more than this but he has his first cold :( and teething too, bad combo!


----------



## emsiee

Today:

ready brek
cheese topped crumpet
tried a pineapple shaped lolly but wouldnt have no go (again!) This girl hates fruit!
2 breadsticks dipped in philedelphia
wotsits
spaghetti in a cheese and vegetable sauce 
a yogurt


----------



## MrsVenn

Today Molly had:

B - Porridge and helped herself to 2 animal biscuits when we weren't looking :dohh:
L - H/m humous, breadsticks, cheese, cherry tomatoes, baby corn, yoghurt and a few white buttons.
D - Bit of cheese and 1 bit of gnocchi. 

Snacks - biscotti and satsuma

9oz milk


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

Ruby had:

B - 2 bowls of weetabix crispy bran cereal
L - Ham and vegetable risotto, peach crumble and custard (nursery - am v impressed she ate all of this!)
D - tomato soup and bread and butter (see comment above)
Snack - more cereal and a banana


----------



## Emzywemzy

HellBunny said:


> Breakfast - Porridge and half a piece of toast
> Lunch - half a sandwich and some goodies crisps
> Dinner - ate a miniscule amount of spag bol, then a yoghurt after.
> 
> He normally eats way more than this but he has his first cold :( and teething too, bad combo!

OT but looks like we are due on the same day :baby: and our toddlers are only 4 days apart. And I'm from the North West too :flower:


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Today Kai had:

B - Scrambled eggs on toast

L - Boiled egg mixed with tomato and cheese. Refused this. Then wanted my cheese and pickle baguette, so we shared. 

S - Innocent Smoothie, Ella's Kitchen noughts and crosses and some blueberry organix rice cakes

D - Chicken casserole with potatoes, muchrooms, carrots and onion. Ate this and some of daddy's too. Smeared his Rachel's yoghurt all over the table rather than eat it


----------



## Emzywemzy

Today Holly had:

Breakfast: toast, a pear and a beaker of milk
Lunch: ham and coleslaw sandwich, 1/2 my bag of wotsits, another pear, few cherry tomatoes
Snack: chocolate lolly from Santa!
Dinner: pasta with sausage, leek and tomato sauce, 1/2 banana and a yogurt

Beaker of milk before bed


----------



## OmarsMum

Yesterday omar had: 

Breakfast: homemade fruit smoothies (apple, pear, strawberry, mango, kiwi, OJ) + baby cereals with milk

Lunch: baked cod fish 

Snack: homemade milk pudding

Dinner: 1 toast + 1 slice of cheese


----------



## MrsVenn

Molly had today:

B - 1/2 scone
L - H/m cottage pie, custard, fruit bar.
D - cheese, cheese and some more cheese. A bit of leftover cottage pie and a cocktail sausage. Then some h/m lemon mousse.

8oz milk


----------



## HellBunny

Emzywemzy said:


> HellBunny said:
> 
> 
> Breakfast - Porridge and half a piece of toast
> Lunch - half a sandwich and some goodies crisps
> Dinner - ate a miniscule amount of spag bol, then a yoghurt after.
> 
> He normally eats way more than this but he has his first cold :( and teething too, bad combo!
> 
> OT but looks like we are due on the same day :baby: and our toddlers are only 4 days apart. And I'm from the North West too :flower:Click to expand...


haha and the scan date too is almost the same! :flower:


Jayden has had..

Apple and blueberry porridge
Cheese on toast
banana
organix animal biscuits
jacket potato and tuna


----------



## Mynx

Today Evie had .. 

Muesli followed by a fromage frais
6oz of milk
Some of my toast :haha:

Rich tea biscuit for a snack

Lunch was marmite on toast (current favourite!)
Bananas and strawberries

Snack was half a bag of Wotsits

Dinner was roast chicken, roast tatties, cauliflower and brocolli with cheese sauce, a yorkshire pudding and gravy. She cleaned the plate! 
She had a fromage frais after. 

Before bed she had 6oz of milk. 

She also had a couple of beakers of water thru out the day :D


----------



## Emzywemzy

Yesterday Holly had:

Breakfast: Toast and a beaker of milk, also pinched some of Daddy's peanut butter on toast!
Lunch: Some butter and basil pasta, some cheese, ham, cherry tomatoes, 1/2 banana, a satsuma
Snack: Skips and some cheese and a carton of Ribena (at Asda cafe)
Dinner: Shepherds pie and carrots, a satsuma and some of Daddy's chocolate cake!!

A beaker of milk before bed :)


----------



## HellBunny

B = cinnamon porridge
L = cheese on toast and a banana

Snack - cracker with butter, a nice biscuit.
Evening meal - Well i made us all cheese and brocolli pasta bake, but he isn't well and barely touched it, so instead i made him a piece of toast, a banana and some cheese which he ate.

Then after he had a yoghurt.
Loads of water


----------



## gumb69

B: Weetabix and 3oz milk
Lunch: Lentils, yogurt and i added blueberries and water, and 2 apple rice cakes
mid afternoon:smallbox of raisins, organix biscuit and 5oz milk
Tea: salmon,carrots, brocoli water
bed 8oz milk


----------



## OmarsMum

Yesterday

B- cereals + fruits smoothie 
S- 1/2 bread roll + milk
L- spinach + baked cod 
S- milk pudding + peanuts
D- cheese sandwich

Today

B- cereals + fruits smoothie
S- cheese sandwich+ milk
L- lamb & veggie (carrots + peas) stew + rice
S- milk pudding
D- cheese croissant 
Before bedtime - little cereals


----------



## Kitten-B

Can't seem to fill this little monkey at the moment!

B/f - 7oz milk + lots of fruity muesli with milk
Snack - little bowl of grapes + rice crackers
Lunch - Shepherd's pie + clementine + a bit of my toast
Snack - 2oz milk + 1/2 banana + a yogurt
Tea - Pasta twirls in pesto & cheese + lots of cherry tomatoes + raisins + Biscotti biscuit + some Organix carrot stix
Bed - 6oz milk


----------



## Emzywemzy

Today Holly had:

Breakfast: cherios and a beaker of milk
Snack: satsuma
Lunch: egg mayo sandwich, cucumber pieces, goodies crisp, a pear and a yogurt
Snack: digestive biscuit
Dinner: fish pie and veggies, another pear and satsuma!

A beaker of milk before bed :)


----------



## stardust599

B - Weetibix, Half Banana + 3oz milk
S - Other Half of Banana
L - Peanut butter sandwiches, few pieces of apple, kiwi and grapes
S - Mummy accidentally left the Nutella out so LO helped herself and had eaten almost all the whole jar while Mummy peed :rofl: So no snack!!
D - Beef + Veg Casserole then some broccoli, cauliflower and carrot, apple and grape
S - Rice Cake
Bedtime - 6oz Milk


----------



## pinktaffy

breakfast, she had weetabix.

lunch she had. quorn chicken meat on milk loaf bread. a hand full of rasins and a yogurt.

dinner. homemade meat balls and home made sweet potato fries. and for desert she had stuffed apple (stuffed with rasins and honey topped with abit of coconut, her fave.

snacks again rasins she loves rasins lol apple and half a banna and a small bag of buttons from her nannie.


----------



## bluehorse

Running out of super quick options... trying to run between breastfeeding and preparing food isn't easy. We're now all out of homemade frozen meals! Grace is still really off her meals too-not sure whether it's a phase or a reaction to Rowan's arrival. Used the dreaded bribery (if you eat your dinner you can have icecream for pudding) yesterday... and it worked! Don't want to make a habit out of that though....

Yesterday:

Breakfast: Rice Krispies and milk; banana
Snack: Dried apricots and prunes
Lunch: Fishfinger sandwich on wholemeal bread (ate all the fishfingers but only a mouthful of bread!); tinned mandarin segments
Snack: Organix gingerbread man
Dinner: Pasta with blended vegetable sauce; vanilla icecream and chopped kiwi


----------



## bluehorse

After weeks of eating very little, Grace has had an insatiable appetite today!

Breakfast: All Bran and sultanas with milk
Snack: 6 mini carrot and tomato ricecakes
Lunch: Oven baked sweet potato with baked beans and cream cheese; a small apple
Snacks: Organix gingerbread man; a dried apricot and some dates; more mini ricecakes (plain ones)
Dinner: Fish and vegetable curry with rice; vanilla icecream
Snack: More dates!


----------



## OmarsMum

Yesterday

B- cereals + fruits
L- zucchini & minced meat + plain yoghurt
D- rice & spinach

Today - was a mess, wasn't so healthy

B- apple + cheese sandwich
L- rice & lentil + plain yoghurt
Snack- 2 chicken nuggets & fries
D- bread with cheese spread


----------



## gingajewel

Megan had:

Breakfast: a bowl of cherios and half a cereal bar

Lunch: A snack a jack, a banana, some cheese, some pineapple and some pom bear crisps (Megan doesnt eat bread or anything to do with bread!!!!:dohh: I try and try and try some more!!!!) 

Snack: An apple and some fruit stars

Tea: Spag bol and some garlic bread. A peppa pig chocolate lollipop


----------



## mummy_ellie09

B - Weetabix followed by a drink of tea
D - Dairylea sandwiches, salt n vinegar French Fries, yoghurt, Milky Way stars, juice
T - Macaroni cheese and juice (too tired to eat much - didn't even finish the mac cheese)


----------



## HellBunny

Improvement with J's eating today, been abit fussy the last couple of weeks with his teeth!

B- bowl of porridge
snack - a tiny bit of my toast, half a banana
L - half a cheese sandwich and organix goodies
snack - a shortcake biscuit and half an apple
Dinner - jacket potato and beans, and a yoghurt for after


----------



## MrsVenn

Today Molly had:

B - Cornflakes and toast
L - Roast chicken dinner and a yoghurt.
D - Cheese and crackers, chocolate rice crispy square thing.

D at home - Cheese, 1 spoon of chilli con carne, 1 bite of bread, 1/2 yoghurt. 1/2 brioche.

8oz milk


----------



## rosie272

Charlie just getting over being ill, so he went for it today!

B- Croissant & fruit spread, smoothie
S- Toast and Marmite, grapes (nursery)
L- Brocolli soup & roll, fruit salad (nursery)
S- Fruit scone, strawberries, milk (nursery)
D- Steamed cod with lots of veg and rice, 2 choc chip cookies
Milk and a banana at bedtime


----------



## charli87

b- cheerios, half an orange, half a banana
l- pitta bread with salsa and humus, 1 slice of bread dipped into my soup, half a bag of oragnix carrot sticks, other half of banana
d- homemade fish pie (haddock, salmon, smoked haddock and prawns) with steamed carrots and sweetcorn

raisins throughout the day as snacks


----------



## HellBunny

Honey porridge
half a cheese sandwich and some organix goodies
half an apple and a shortcake biscuit
jacket potato and beans and a yoghurt


----------



## bluehorse

Today:

Breakfast: Weetabix and milk; tinned mandarin segments
Snacks: Choc-chip biscuit and some grapes
Lunch: Blueberry jam sandwich on wholemeal bread
Snack: Organix carrot sticks
Dinner: H/m salmon 'starfish' fishcake; alphabet potato shapes and peas (didn't eat the peas!); strawberry fromage frais


----------



## eddjanuary10

yesterday

b- porridge with honey & banana
sn- strawberries, bit of milky bar
l- cheese and tomato pasta
d- noodles with chicken and broccoli

3 bm feeds and 2 cups of cows milk :)


----------



## OmarsMum

B- cereals & mixed fruits smoothie + 2 slices of cheese
Sn- milk + mixed nuts
L- fish (salmon) + small amount of veggie fried rice + little spinach
Sn- milk pudding
D- grilled cheese sandwich (1 slice of mixed grains bread)


----------



## Murphy98

Today our monkey had....

B - a piece of wholewheat toast with peanut butter, part of a kiwi, a few puffed wheats off his tray
L - leftover chicken, the rest of his kiwi, cheese cubed, peas
S - flavored yogurt, a pear
D - ravioli, squash and some plain greek yogurt


----------



## Emzywemzy

Today Holly had:

Breakfast: Bowl of shreddies, beaker of milk
Lunch: Peanut butter and jam sandwich
Snack: Cookies and milk whilst watching Dumbo :) Then some chocolate animal biscuits that my friend brought over!
Dinner: Pasta bolognaise and a yoghurt

And a beaker of milk before bed :)


----------



## Ice Cold Cube

About 7oz milk on waking
B - A small bowl of banana baby cereal with milk, 2 strawberries then a few spoons of yogurt (we are really struggling with breakie atm)
Mid morn snack - some of my toasted pancake with butter
Mid morn snack - a little toast and a few raisins at mothers and toddlers
6oz bottle before nap
Late lunch - ham and soft cheese sandwich, 2 strawberries and a Rachel's yogurt pot
Dinner - pieces of cod with broccoli and cauliflower cheese, followed by rice pudding with mango
Supper - small bowl of porridge
About7oz milk before bed


----------



## rosie272

Today Charlie had:

B- Banana
S- Toast, grapes, milk (nursery)
L- Baked potato, (refused tuna), fruit salad (nursery)
S- Fruit pancakes, water
D- Chicken breast, brocolli, green beans, corn on the cob, toddler biscuit
Milk and 1/2 slice toast at bedtime


ETA - and a square of chocolate from his Peppa Pig advent calendar :lol:


----------



## bluehorse

Yesterday:

Breakfast: Porridge with dried fruit
Snacks: 1/2 a croissant and an Organix gingerbread man
Lunch: Cheesy scrambled egg with wholegrain toast and butter; a small apple
Snack: Sultanas
Dinner: Spaghetti with a tomato and bean sauce; peach fromage frais

Today:

Breakfast: Slice of wholemeal toast with peanut butter
Snacks: 2 Organix gingerbread men
Lunch: Fishfingers, alphabet potato shapes and baked beans; raspberry fromage frais
Snack: dates
Dinner: 2 oatcakes with cream cheese and a small apple


----------



## pinktaffy

b. lo had weetabix.
l. she had chicken soup and home baked quesant wich was yummy she said lol.
d. she has hotpot but she wasnt feeling well and was sick after poor baby. 

she has alergies and bleach was spilt in asda and it made her unwell. 
so shes had no snacks beseides a apple.


----------



## HellBunny

B- weetabix with some apple
L- potato cakes
D - fish fingers and spinach and ricotta pasta


----------



## MrsVenn

B - Porridge
L - 2 h/m mince pies and 1/2 slice toast
D - Vegetable soup and toast. Followed by 1/2 chicken breast off of my plate.

Snacks - Biscotti

9 oz milk


----------



## rosie272

Charlie's had:

B- Apple flakes and a smoothie
S- Raspeberry bake and grapes
L- Lentil soup, banana
S- Breadticks and peanut butter
D- Few spoons of rice :wacko: refused chicken curry (a first!) 2 baby sweetcorns
Milk and slice of toast at bedtime


----------



## emsiee

Yesterday Jessica had

Weetabix
a piece of fruit loaf
tuna mayo and pepper pasta
a yoghurt
strawberry pieces
roast chicken, sprouts, cauliflower cheese, brocolli and carrot and swede mash


----------



## LittleBoo

So far: 

Banana vitality cereal
Grapes and pear
Chocolate spread on toast.

He's got quite the sweet tooth :p


----------



## Pink Flowers

yesterday he had

B- cereal and a small beaker of milk. 
s - fruit, cheese, pita bread and some other bits we were at toddlers
L - quiche, sausage rolls (mini) cucumber, cheese and other bits
s- most of my crisps which he shared with his friend, and they shared some chocolate. 
D- potato and sausage hash, and 2 yoghurt

today - 

B- cereal and beaker of milk
s - cheese cubes, pom bears, bread stick
l - scrambled egg on toast and yoghurt

he will have another snack which will most prob be apple
then we have home made toad in the hole with mash and green veg for dinner.


----------



## RileysMummy

So far today:

7oz milk
Jam breadroll
Raisins and cheese sticks
Pasta with cheese and beans

She'll probs have a yoghurt for snack and for dinner..not sure yet :dohh:
x


----------



## eddjanuary10

Yesterday Ihsan had-

b- shreddies, yoghurt & half a pancake
l- baked potato with tuna and cucumber sticks
d- spicy chicken and a mini pitta bread
raisins & apple slices


----------



## xprincessx

So far Callum has had

Breakfast - Porridge with banana and apple slices

He will have lunch when he wakes up and will be offered a cheese spread sandwich and some fruit


----------



## cherryglitter

jakes had so far - 

b - weetabix. 
l - scrambled egg on toast! (which he ate all of, never normally does!)
d - no idea yet!

snacking on raisins!


----------



## bluehorse

Yesterday Grace had...

Breakfast: Rice Krispies and milk; 1/2 a banana
Snacks: prunes and 2 mini carrot and tomato rice cakes
Lunch; Carrot and corriander soup with wholemeal bread and butter; slices of melon and mango
Snack: Organix gingerbread man
Dinner: Trout fillet with cheese sauce, potato, broccoli and carrots (ate all of the trout, most of the sauce and one piece of broccoli!)


----------



## MaskedKitteh

Lukes been poorly

yesterday he ate
b-couple of peices of cerial
l-sone BBQ sauce (he was offered sausage and scrabled eggs) 
d- couple of spoons of mash

today
b-half a bowl of cereal
l-half a jam sandwhich
d- will be chicken nuggets, waffles and peppa tinned spagetti if he eats it.


----------



## philly1982

I think Peter is having a growth spurt. Today he had:

Breakfast; 1 glass of whole milk, 1 slice of brown toast, 1 small banana.
Morning snack; grapes, few lychee's, 1 orange.
Lunch; half a peanut butter sandwich, 1 kiwi, blueberries, grapes.
Mid afternoon snack; 1 innocent smoothie.
Dinner; 2 fish finger, broccoli, cauliflower, baby sweetcorn and a yoghurt.
Toddler milk before bed.

Wow, when you write it down it seems like loads!

xxx


----------



## OmarsMum

Yesterday

B- cereals with mixed fruits
S- apple
L-kidney beans & lamb meat stew + fried rice
D- cereals with fruits


----------



## KittyVentura

Yesterday Fin woke late (9:15) so his day was all off and didn't have proper lunch or dinner as his naps messed them up... but he had:

Breakfast:
Milk
A fair share of my cocopops
A slice of toast with butter

Snack before napping at 12:30:
Nutrigrain bar and some blueberries

Snack after nap at 15:30:
Large banana

"Dinner" 
Grapes
Almost a whole Festive Bake. Naughty I know but we were still in town at 5pm


----------



## louandivy

yesterday Ivy had:

breakfast: I treated her to a chocolate croissant! Never again though, my god it was messy. She had it with a bowl of tinned pear.
lunch: toast with philadelphia, a few slices of cucumber, 2 cherry tomatoes, a packet of raisins and a raspberry yoghurt
snack: a whole apple and a baby flapjack bar
dinner: vegetable thai green curry with basmati rice (the curry had broccoli, pepper, green beans, peas and cauliflower in it) and blueberries and pineapple for dessert


----------



## bluehorse

Yesterday Grace had...

Breakfast: Toasted muffin with blueberry jam; dried apricots
Snack: A little gingerbread teddy
Lunch: Jacket potato with baked beans and cheese; a small apple
Snack: Sultanas
Dinner: Wholewheat spaghetti with a tomato and herb sauce and grated cheese; a chocolate yogurt


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

Ruby had y'day

B - half a weetabix and half a banana
Snack - 3 fruit yoyos (100% dried fruit thingies)
Lunch - white roll, with ham and cheese
Snack - various crap at toddler group xmas party
Dinner - cheese omelette, broccoli, half a banana, another fruit yoyo


----------



## TennisGal

Keep forgetting this fab thread! 

Today has been/will be...

Br: porridge with banana, half a cinnamon and raisin bagel with butter

Sn: smoothie and a few choc buttons

L: naan pizza...mushrooms, peppers, sun dried toms, ham and cheese topping...pear, yoghurt

Sn: slice of banana bread, milk

D: roasted chicken thigh with coriander pesto, rice, roasted veggies. Spiced poached pear (Ls new fave) with ice cream


----------



## louandivy

Tennisgal will you feed me too please :haha:


----------



## TennisGal

^^ I'd love to! :haha: As long as you promise not to say 'taste of not nice' (a lizzie classic, so diplomatic!) if you don't like it ;)


----------



## KittyVentura

Today was:

B - Apple slices and cheerios
S - Cabury animal biscuits
L - Cheese cubes, 1/4 ham sandwich, banana
S - Nutrigrian bar
D - Crumpet and some fruit

Breakfast and dinner were not the first things he was offered. Fussy bugger


----------



## OmarsMum

B- fruits smoothie & cereals mixed milk
S- mixed nuts +cheese croissant 
L- roasted chicken + kidney beans
D- chicken nuggets + fries
Before bed- a pot of plain yoghurt


----------



## louandivy

breakfast: 1 slice of toast with honey, a raspberry yoghurt and blueberries
lunch: organix carrot stix, sweet corn, cucumber sticks, raisins and dried mango
snack: more blueberries
dinner: sweet potato wedges, 2 slices of plain pizza and loads of peas, with raspberries for dessert


----------



## rosie272

Proper bottomless pit today! Charlie had:

B- Smoothie pouch, Wholegrain hoops (dry), grapes
S- Huge fruit salad, wholemeal toast and Marmite
L- Roast veg & tomato pasta bake & garlic bread, grapes
S- Humzinger, banana bread & butter
D- Chicken breast, gravy, corn on the cob, brocolli, carrots, h/m carrot cake 
Milk at bedtime


----------



## Pink Flowers

Oliver had a sickness bug, luckily its gone now, so 

B - 1 slice of toast some warm milk
L- 1 pita bread with butter
D - small amount of pasta bake.


----------



## OmarsMum

B- fruits smoothie + grilled thyme & cheese sandwich
S- pot of plain yoghurt
L- 2 meat balls with fresh tomato sauce + air fried French fries
D- 1/2 croissant with strawberry filling, + brown bread & cheese spread
Before bedtime - pot of plain yoghurt


----------



## louandivy

breakfast: toast with honey and blueberries
lunch: a humous and ham sandwich (weird but she loves it!) some dried mango, an apple, some blueberries and a strawberry yoghurt
snack: a packet of raisins and a breadstick
dinner: quorn lemon and pepper escalope, a few homemade potato wedges, swede and carrot mash and peas and blueberries for dessert


----------



## HellBunny

Apple and blueberry porridge
a tangerine
half a cheese sandwich
a banana
jacket potato and tuna (his potato was bigger than mine!!)
a peach yoghurt

advent calendar chocolate


----------



## mummy_ellie09

Breakfast - 2 weetabix and a cup of tea
Snack - Juice and a biscuit
Dinner - 1 slice of toast, bag monster munch, couple biscuits, mini bag of Milky Way stars, advent chocolate and juice
Tea - Spaghetti hoops with instant mash and a bit of curry paste for flavour, a yoghurt and juice
Milk just before bed


----------



## ProudMummyy

Breakfast - Warm Ready Brek and a cup of warm milk 
Snack - Apple (Jamie) Aaron doesn't have a morning snack, and water
Lunch - Cream Crackers with butter, cherry tomatoes, cucumber sticks, fromage frais and Banana Milkshake
Snack - Savoury Biscuits and water
Dinner - Spaghetti Bolognese, Slice of Garlic Bread and water

Before Bed - Aaron warm milk first when he's in bed JJ has a Malted Milk Biscuit and warm milk

Am I feeding them too much? I don't think I am but when I see it written down it looks a lot


----------



## Pink Flowers

Oliver had 

B - big bowl of porridge and a cup of milk
S- bread sticks
L - egg in pita
s - malted milk biscuit
d - Shepards pie and yoghurt


----------



## bluehorse

Yesterday wasn't a great day...

Breakfast: Weetabix with milk and dried fruit
Snack: 3 :wacko: Christmas biscuits at toddler's group (2 were stolen whilst I was feeding Rowan!)
Lunch: Raspberry jam sandwich on wholemeal bread and a banana
Snack: Kiwi
Dinner: Coley fillet with a blended veggie sauce and rice (ate about 1/3); tinned peaches and natural yogurt


----------



## Ice Cold Cube

Yesterday Alex had - 

7oz milk on waking
B - Small bowl of Ready Brek then some strawberries and blueberries
snack - some of my pancakes with butter
L -Small apricot fruit spread sandwich, small peanut butter and banana sandwich then a Rachel's yogurt
snack - apple biscotti
D - broccoli and cauliflower in cheese sauce, 2 rice cakes (as he threw the fresh pasta I'd made to the floor!) then some freshly home made apple and raisin oaty custard
supper - a small bowl of Ready Brek
8oz milk before bed

Laura x


----------



## OmarsMum

B- smoothie + homous & whole grain pitta
L- 2 meats balls in tomato sauce + 2 tbs of rice 
D- cereals with milk

He refused to eat yoghurt & snacks today.


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

Ruby had:

B - half a weetabix
L - pasta bake with spinach and cheese. a yoghurt
Snack - cheese sandwich
D - homemade burger and potato wedges, 4 fruit yoyos


----------



## MaskedKitteh

B- rice crispies multigrain shapes (dry-only way he eatsthem!) and a beaker of milk

l- eggy bread, few tortillia chips

s- orange and a mini chocolate chip brioche

d- 2 mini potato waffles, 4 chicken nuggets, sweetcorn and an orange

beaker of milk in bed


----------



## Nats21

Breakfast - jam on toast
Dinner - tomato soup with some crusty bread / currants
Tea - Jacket potatoes with veggie fingers and brocolli, cauliflour and peas / yoghurt

Snacks were an orange and a couple of chocs from his advent calendar

Water and 18oz of milk xx


----------



## ihearttc

Just wondered if I could join in? Have been having a read and it's great for some inspiration!

Joseph is nearly 13 months and today he had:-

Breakfast-Rice Crispies and milk(2oz on cereal and 3 oz drunk)

Snack when back from school run-2 slices of toast,some grapes and small piece of my belgian bun!

Lunch-Babybel,2 breadsticks and a few Organix puff things while waiting for me to defrost his lunch...then he had Beef Casserole with Potatoes,Brocolli and Carrots and a fromage frais for desert.

Snack-4 oz milk,half a banana and some chocolate muffin (At school xmas fair!)

Tea-2 fish fingers,few oven chips,peas and a slice of bread. Blueberries and a fruit pot for desert.

5 oz milk before bed and water throughout the day,


That seriously seems a lot when written down but he ate nearly all of it...yet he's still dinky so no idea where he puts it all. He is only 19 lb 10oz bless him yet eats like a horse!


----------



## Pink Flowers

Today Oliver had - 

B - Porridge and Milk
L - cheese spread on toast
D - fish fingers, chips and beans.


----------



## kayleigh&bump

b- banana and cereal
sn - slice of toast
l- cheese spread sandwich, few cheesy ritz crackers, and grapes
sn- couple more ritz crackers! Small pack of baked crisps
d- spag bol, faiy cake we made this afternoon


----------



## ellismum

Today my human dustbin ate:

B: Ricecrispies
S: Apple slices and a small Satsuma
L: We went to mummy club Xmas party and he ate 6 triange cheese wholemeal bread cheese sarnies (equivilent to 3 slices of bread!) some mini breadsticks dipped in houmous and natural yoghurt mint dip, cocktail sausages, crisps, blueberries, grapes and a slice of pineape followed by a mince pie. Ignored pepper and cucumber sticks.
S: Asked for cheese so gave him a chunk of mature cheddar as all I had!
D: Pork Loin Steak, Roast potatoes, Yorkshire pudding, cabbage (spat out) and a yoghurt

Drank water throughout the day and a cup of milk before bed.

Not looking forward to tomorrows nappy!


----------



## eddjanuary10

yesterday-

b- toast with peanut butter
s- bowl of blueberries & half a pear
l- banana sandwich, bowl of strawberry yoghurt
d- lamb casserole & mashed potato/carrot/broccoli

today

b- a few spoons of weetabix 
l- half a cheese sandwich, few grapes
d- grilled chicken and half a potato waffle 
loads of bm!!

hasn't eaten much at all today, was up half the night teething. its the molars :(


----------



## louandivy

breakfast: rice krispies and blueberries
snack: raisins
lunch: organix carrot stix, a few breadsticks with humous, peach yoghurt, a baby flapjack bar
dinner: OH's birthday so we went to an all you can eat buffet! She had a weird selection: veg spring roll, a cucumber sushi roll, avocado and sweetcorn salad, a bit of chilli con carne, a bite of my fajita and melon, pineapple and half a cupcake for dessert!


----------



## gingajewel

Megan was at nursery and my moms for tea so she had:

Breakfast - toast and cocoa pops (nursery)

Snack - Pomegranite and mango (nursery)

Lunch - Meatballs and pasta, chocolate sponge and custard (nursery)

Snack - Cakes made at nursery

Tea - Cauliflower cheese and chicken goujons and two yoghurts (at my moms)


----------



## kerrie24

Owen had

B-tuna and cheese panini with sweetcorn.
L-scrambeled egg and bread,banana.
D-noodles and beansprouts.

not a good day in terms of fruit :wacko:


----------



## bluehorse

Yesterday Grace had...

Breakfast: Rice Krispies and milk; 4 dried apricots
Snack: A small pear
Lunch: H/m tomato and red pepper soup with wholemeal bread and butter; natural yogurt
Snacks: A small apple and some dates
Dinner: H/m breaded fish balls, alphabet potato shapes and baked beans; vanilla icecream


----------



## pinktaffy

yesterday she had

b. toast and half a banana.
l. she had cheese crumpet yogurt and some rasons.
d.she had homemade pizza and homemade garlic bread. friday is r naughty food day hehe.

snacks was. spread cheese cracker. rasons, plain crips(just a handfull),


----------



## ellismum

Today Ellis has eaten-

B: 2 Bowls of warm Ready Brek. He asked for more so warmed up it's a hit 
S: bag of Cadbury Animal Biscuits and satsuma
L: Crimpet with Marmite, scrambled egg, Sliced ham and Blueberries.

The rest of the day looks like this:

S: Cheese and raisins
D: Fishfingers with swede, carrot and potato mash with peas mixed in as this is the only way I can get veg in him! Desert will be sliced banana and custard.

He's putting alot away at the moment, seems to have grown yet still a skinny monster!


----------



## rosie272

Today Charlie has had:

B- Scrambled egg on toast
S- Smoothie pouch and breadsticks dipped in peanut butter
L- Spinach omlette, sweet potato wedges and an apple
S- 2 toddler biscuits and milk
D- Chicken curry, brown rice and a fruit salad
Big cup of milk at bedtime


----------



## Pink Flowers

Today Oliver had

B - Cereal and a cup of milk, some of my toast. 
Sn - Cheese cubes and a cheese dipper
L - Marmite sandwich and cheese cubes.
Sn - 2 rich teas and a piece of chocolate. 
D - Home made enchiladas and a peach yoghurt


----------



## OmarsMum

B- smoothie + 1/2 bowl of cereals + milk
L- lamb with carrots & peas stew + fried rice
S- mixed nuts + pot of plain yoghurt (200 g)
D- 1 1/2 fish fingers


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

B - weetabix crispy bran
Snack - half a smoothie pouch, organix fruit bar, half a slice of bread
L - half a teacake, ham and cheese, half a banana
D - homemade pizza with ham, and a little portion of homemade chocolate mousse :)


----------



## ProudMummyy

Today Jamie and Aaron (minus morning snack) had
Breakfast - Warm Ready Brek and a Banana with a cup of warm milk
Snack - 1 slice of toast with Marmite and water
Lunch - Cheese toastie, Organix Carrot Stick Puff things, Raisins and a Fromage Frais with water
Snack - Handful of Twiglets and water
Dinner - Sausages, Mashed Potato, Peas, Carrots and Gravy, Orange and apple juice

And warm milk before bed :)


----------



## amygwen

Breakfast: Mini wheats cereal and a breakfast bar
Lunch: Chicken nuggets with french fries
Dinner: Scrambled egg, ham and stuffing

Also snacked between on fig newton bar, cheese puffs and yogurt.


----------



## stardust599

Yesterday -

Breakfast - 2 weetibix, 3 or 4oz milk
Lunch - Peanut butter sandwich, fruit pot, pack of mini cheddars
Dinner - Penne pasta in tomato + cheese sauce, yoghurt
Bed - 6oz milk
Today (bit healthier as yesterday doesn't look that great) -

Breakfast - 1 weetibix, 1 or 2oz milk + 1 large banana 
Lunch - Scrambled Egg, Toast and hopefully a fruit pot
Snack - mini cheddars or some quavers
Dinner - sausage casserole and potatoes with extra veggies for LO, yoghurt
Bed - 6oz milk


----------



## pinktaffy

yesterday.

b weeterbix
l. muffin with spread cheese and yogurt for after
d.was. mash turky mince and grave with veg.
snacks was rasins. pack of buttons from nanny. banana. and rice cake


----------



## gingajewel

Today Megan has had:

Breakfast - Shreddies and a slice of toast

Lunch - A philadelphia dipper, two jaffa cakes, a banana and some blueberries (she only ate the bluberries)

Snack - Apple

Tea - Chicken dippers, peas and potato and then vienetta

7oz milk


----------



## pinktaffy

today.

lo had.
b. weetabix and a handfull of grapes.
l. a roast dinner.
d. was a snacky dinner as she had a big lunch. so she had cheese sandwich oaty cakes i made. rasons, yogurt. i put it all on a plate with serprate compartments so she can just grab what she wants.

and snacks havnt been many today. just 1 cheese cracker. rasons and a few grapes


----------



## rosie272

Today Charlie has had:

B- Grapes and a pear
L- Pub 'brunch' - poached egg, plum tomatos, mushrooms, veggie sausage & toast
S- Apple, some Hula Hoops (nicked mines) 
D- Chicken breast, mini corn on the cob, brocolli, breadsticks and a scoop of vanilla ice cream
Milk at bedtime


----------



## Pink Flowers

Today he had - 

B - Cereal and warm milk
Sn - advent chocolate 
L - Cheese toastie
Sn - Biscuits
D - spag bol with garlic bread. 

pretty unhealthy today, its shopping day tomorrow.


----------



## louandivy

breakfast: sultana bran and a banana
snack: raisins
lunch: made OH a fry up so Ivy had toast with butter, baked beans, some egg and a sausage and an apple
dinner: pasta with homemade vegetable pasta sauce and blackberries for dessert


----------



## x__amour

Brunch: Bowl of Cherrios.
Snack: Strawberries.
Dinner: Hamburger.


----------



## TennisGal

Yesterday

Br: scrambled egg on half toasted bagel, smoothie
Sn: piece of date and apricot cake, milk
Lu: chicken and avocado sandwich, mini sausage roll, plum from frais, banana
Sn: organix carrot puffs
Din: more cold roast chicken, couscous salad, roasted vegetables. Big portion trifle :blush:

Today is/will be:

Br: porridge with banana 
Sn: something christmassy at toddlers, fruit
Lu: big veggie soup, crusty bread, cheese, yoghurt
Sn: organix puffs
Din: cod on a kind of bean, pepper, tomato and paprika stew, not sure I am comfortable with little love having chorizo, so may remove hers...Hot banana and creme Fraiche


----------



## OmarsMum

Yesterday

B: smoothie + cereals with milk
L: he was very fussy, he ate he carrots & peas but refused to eat his rice. He ate one cube of lamb meat
S: cheese sandwich with pitta bread
D: he refused to eat his dinner so he ate a small bread role + cheese square, & he took few sips from my mum's smoothie


----------



## Katteh

Yesterday: 

Breakfast: small bowl of shredded wheat bite size, cup of milk

Lunch: turkey roast dinner, although she mainly ate her potatoes and veg and just a bit of turkey. A banana and some grapes.

Dinner: chicken and butternut squash bake. half a pear, a kiwi and a yoghurt for pudding.


----------



## MaskedKitteh

Yesterday
luke went to a Christmas party and then we met up with some family.

B rice crispies multi grain
S cheese sandwhich
L (at the party) chicken nugget, chips, pizza and cocktail sausage
D (out with family) few curly fries, some tortilla chips, cucumber and tomatoes. 

He had 2 j2os. (Apple and blueberry juice with water) he drunk out of a proper open glass all day :)


----------



## charli87

yesterday

B tesco mini shredded wheat with the blueberry filling, half a banana
S half a gingerbread man from greggs, small box of raisins
L eggy bread, half an orange (she woke up late from her nap so didnt have much as dinner wasnt long after)
D creamy smoked salmon pasta with mixed veg (peas, carrots and cauliflower) brussel sprouts, cabbage and sweetcorn. the other half of her gingerbread man with some natural yoghurt


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

B - 2 bowls of special K
L - tuna and cheese sandwich, 2 yoghurts
Snacks - breadstick, mini mince pie
D - omelette, potato wedges and broccoli. Organix fruit bar and a yoghurt


----------



## Pink Flowers

Today he had... 

B- Cereal and milk
L- chips and a banana
Sn- Cherry Tomatoes
D- Spinach pasta


----------



## eddjanuary10

Today Ihsan had-

b- weetabix, melon & banana
l- tuna sandwich, grapes
d- chicken & mushroom pasta, glass of milk


----------



## MrsVenn

Today Molly had:

B - Porridge
L - Cheese, mouthful of soya mince, mouthful of yoghurt, all of her elderflower jelly.
D - 3 bits of spaghetti, 2 fish nuggets and some more jelly.

Snacks - 2 satsumas, raisins, 1 stick of Kit Kat.

8oz milk


----------



## MaskedKitteh

B- cereal
S- cheesy crackers
L- grilled cheese sandwhich, carrot sticks & a raw mushroom
D- grilled chicken, sautee potatoes & peppa pig spagetti shapes


----------



## x__amour

Brunch; Breakfast bar & OJ.
Snack; Kix.
Dinner; Spaghetti.


----------



## MrsGlitz

Nothing...

My child hasn't eaten a thing for two weeks, well he has in the last day or two (odd bit of fruit or chip nicked off my plate) but no proper meal. FOR TWO WEEKS.


----------



## Katteh

Breakfast: weetabix and a few raisins, cup of milk

Lunch: peanut butter sandwich, cucumber sticks, half a pear and a handful of grapes

Dinner: pearl barley soup and some leftover roast dinner followed by strawberries and a yoghurt


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

MrsGlitz said:


> Nothing...
> 
> My child hasn't eaten a thing for two weeks, well he has in the last day or two (odd bit of fruit or chip nicked off my plate) but no proper meal. FOR TWO WEEKS.

:hugs:

It's hard when they don't eat. A few times last week I nearly added the same comment to this thread, Ruby had eaten nothing!


----------



## bluehorse

Mum2b_Claire said:


> MrsGlitz said:
> 
> 
> Nothing...
> 
> My child hasn't eaten a thing for two weeks, well he has in the last day or two (odd bit of fruit or chip nicked off my plate) but no proper meal. FOR TWO WEEKS.
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> It's hard when they don't eat. A few times last week I nearly added the same comment to this thread, Ruby had eaten nothing!Click to expand...

 
:hugs: Agreed... It's horrible when they won't eat... Just when you think they're never going to eat again, they surprise you by eating more than you in one big catch up!

Yesterday was a bit strange for Grace... she was starving mid morning and at lunch but not interested in breakfast or dinner...

Breakfast: Rice Krispies with milk and tinned peaches (didn't eat many rice krispies)
Snacks: Dried apricots, dates, a biscotti and lots of grapes!
Lunch: Scrambled egg with white toast and butter; Organix apple and mango rice pudding
Snack: Wholemeal rusk
Dinner: Fish korma with rice and peas (she normally likes this but didn't want any yesterday :nope:)


----------



## OmarsMum

B- cereals with milk + smoothie
L- he tasted his chicken them refused to eat
S- cheese sandwich
D- some cereals with milk

H ate almost nothing yesterday


----------



## TennisGal

Lizzie goes through can't eat, won't eat phases...and then catches up with a huge feeding week, always worrying when they don't eat, though :hugs: I always get really het up about it...

Today is / will be...

br: cereal...and then a crumpet with butter and honey, sliced pear
Sn: organix tomato puffs, glass milk
Lu: scrambled eggs and ham with bagel, sliced banana with creme Fraiche
Sn: smoothie
Din: pasta with mini mozzarella balls, semi dried toms, grilled artichokes and basil. Piece of olive bread. Clementine cake with Greek yoghurt / ice cream


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Kai isn't eating very well at the moment :( it's really hard when they go through the no eating phases.

Today Kai had:

B - one piece of toast and a cup of milk

L - refused but had some ice cream (his great nan gave this to him)

S - organix gingerbread biscuits 

D - homemade cheese and bacon quiche with peas and sweetcorn. Refused to eat this at the dining table where all food is eaten. I allowed him to take it to the lounge (as not eaten properly for a few days), where he ate all of it!


----------



## Ice Cold Cube

7oz bottle at 6am
B - 1/2 weetabix and some porridge oats with pureed mango then some plain yogurt with the rest of the pureed mango mixed in
snack - a little toast and some fruit loaf, both with just butter (when visiting Nana) then later a 5oz bottle before going for a nap
L - Philidelphia, peanut butter and banana packed sandwich then a Rachel's strawberry yogurt pot
snack - blueberries and a few organix corn snacks
D - Haddock with broccoli and cauliflower cheese (the haddock came back up, and he broke out in hives round his mouth, so I think we may have a wee allergy there as he was sick eating it before but I put it down to him not chewing it properly at the time) then some home made rice pudding

And still to have - 

supper - some porridge before bath
8oz bottle before bed


----------



## OmarsMum

Omar woke up late today, he had:

- haloumi Cheese & parsley omlette
- 1/2 cheese & smoked turkey sandwich
- Plain yoghurt mixed with 1/2 his fruit smoothie
- Around 2.5-3 oz of cow milk
- Cheese bun + 1/2 baby juice (i got him a baby juice to help him figure out how to suck from a straw. He wants to drink by a straw but he doesnt know bless him, so i needed a juice squeezy box to help him)
- Before bedtime: cereals mixed with milk + the remaining of his smoothie


----------



## Pink Flowers

Oliver had -

B- Malted squares cereal and milk
Treat - A fudge bar for being extra good at the doctors. 
L - beans and cheese on toast. 
Sn - cheese, tomatoes, cucumber and breadstick
D - spinach and cheese Spanish omelette


----------



## MaskedKitteh

B cerial
S advent calender choccys and milk
L jam sandwhich and 2 oranges
D slice of my pizza (naughty mummy!) 
S juice from a carton&straw, like Omar he learnt today how to use a straw for the first time!!


----------



## gingajewel

Today Megan ate:

Breakfast - Cereal and milk

Dinner - Sausage casserole and crusty bread (she didnt eat any of it)

Snack - Apple and raisins

Tea - Spag bol and garlic bread and for dessert advent calander chocolate


----------



## pinktaffy

today.
B.weetabix and a yogurt that was demanded lol.
L. homemade vegy sticks like fish fingers only i make them with veg and bread crumbs.
D. childrens party at mcdonalds (not a fan of mcdonalds) so she had frys and a bag of fruit they still gave me it as a happy meal so she got a toy like all the other kids wich i was happy about. then a slice of birthday cake.
S. was cheese cracker, rasons, grapes.


----------



## MaskedKitteh

I'm trying to get luke to eat more veg and he loves fishfingers/chicken goujons. Would you be able to send me your reipie by any chance?


----------



## MrsVenn

Not a huge amount but then like others have posted, Molly hasn't eaten a proper meal in weeks. So today she had:

B - 1 scrambled egg, slice of cheese.
L - 1 cracker, some more cheese, 1 slice of clementine, 1 biscuit.
D - 5 spoonfuls of rice, some peas, 1 bit of monkfish, bowl of custard.

7oz milk

She's also waking in the night for milk now too because she's hungry..we're reverting :dohh:


----------



## pinktaffy

MaskedKitteh said:


> I'm trying to get luke to eat more veg and he loves fishfingers/chicken goujons. Would you be able to send me your reipie by any chance?

what i did was get a vegitable burger recip then i thinned it into finger shapes and smothered in breadcrumbs and used my wok with flora healthy oil to simmer them in. then i put them under the grill to get any oil off them.

here is the recip i use i mix it all in 1 big bowl till its like a huge clump then i make the fingers dip in crumbs just normal bread grated on a cheese grater the mix is sticky so the bread sticks.

i make loads and freeze them its great they do for dinners and lunches and they r quick and easy.

1/2 C. brown lentils 
1/2 C. barley 
1/2 C. brown rice 
2 Tbsp. Olive oil 
1 1/3 C. carrots, minced 
3/4 C. onion, minced 
3/4 C. celery, minced 
2 Tbsp. Sunflower seeds, toasted or dry-roasted 
1 tsp. Oregano 
1 1/2 tsp. Salt 
pepper to taste 
1 tsp. Thyme, minced 
1 Tbsp. Dried basil 
1 1/2 tsp. Garlic, minced 
2 large eggs 
1/2 C. flour 
1 Tbsp. Vegetable oil

edit the recip says add salt but i dont add salt and they still taste nice. i personaly hate the taste of salt anyway. but u can add it if u wanted


----------



## rosie272

Today Charlie had:

B- Smoothie and a banana
S- Toast and cashew butter, milk
L- Chicken goujons & chips (he was at softplay with nursery), jelly & fruit
S- Apple, advent calendar chocolate
D- Fishcake, peas, sweetcorn, brocolli & carrots, slice brown bread, grapes
Milk


----------



## MaskedKitteh

Thank you so much. I'll deffo try them with Luke. I'll let you know how they go down with my fussy man!


----------



## bluehorse

Yesterday...

Breakfast: Weetabix and All Bran with milk and a pear
Snack: Grapes
Lunch: Jacket potato with baked beans; natural yogurt with raspberries and blueberries
Snacks: 2 biscotti and some dates
Dinner: Wholewheat spaghetti with pesto; Organix apple and mango rice pudding


----------



## OmarsMum

B- cheese & smoked turkey sandwich in whole grains bread, cup or milk, mini almond croisant
L- baby cereals mixed with fruit smoothie
D- fried rice with carrots & lamb meat + plain yoghurt
Before bedtime - cereals with milk


----------



## bluehorse

Today:

Breakfast: Weetabix with natural yogurt, raspberries and milk
Snack: Grapes
Lunch: Leek and potato soup with white bread and butter (didn't eat that much soup- 2 or 3 spoons plus dunked her bread in a few times!); Natural yogurt with chopped kiwi
Snacks: Organix gingerbread man and a few blueberries
Dinner: 2 Fishfingers, baked beans and 1/2 slice bread and butter; tinned apricots


----------



## Pink Flowers

B - Malted Square cereal with a cup of milk
Sn - sweets
L - Marmite on toast, cucumber cubes, cheese cubes and cherry tomatoes. 
Sn - 3 Pringles. 
D - Thai green curry (very mild) did have chicken but it was put in my bowl by LO lol 2 yoghurts. 

as you can tell he has his appetite back


----------



## louandivy

b: sultana bran and a banana
snack: raisins
lunch: toast with philadelphia, sweet corn and cucumber slices, an innocent smoothie carton
snack: her first ever hot chocolate after a coming home soaking wet from a looong ass walk in the rain
dinner: sweet potato wedges, fish fingers and green beans, tinned peach slices for dessert


----------



## pinktaffy

today.
b. weeterbix with sliced bana ontop.
L. fresh warm homemade bread (just got a new bread maker hehe) with chicken soup.
D.sausage mash pees and gravy. with homemade trifle for desert.
snacks was handfull of crisps, yogurt, cheese and grapes


----------



## rosie272

Charlie's putting away more food than me these days :wacko:

B- 2 slices toast & Marmite, 'tea', apple
S- English muffin with butter, fruit salad, smoothie carton
L- Squash soup (2 bowls), seeded roll, raw baby sweetcorns and mange tout
S- 2 Organix gingerbread men, more fruit salad, cup milk
D- H/m chicken curry, brown rice, steamed baby sweetcorn, 1/2 pitta bread,
small slice of carrot cake 
Milk and 2 oatcakes before bed - dunno where he's putting it all!


----------



## x__amour

Brunch; Peanut butter sandwich w/ apple juice.
Snack; Cheerios w/ milk.
Dinner; Chicken & rice w/ water.


----------



## gingajewel

Yesterday Megan had:

Breakfast: Cheerios

Dinner: A snack a jack, yoghurt coated raisins, 1/2 bag of quavers, a banana and a cheese

Snack: An apple and a cookie

Tea: Meatballs, peas and potato smileys

7ozs milk


----------



## eddjanuary10

Yesterday

b- natural yoghurt & raspberries, dry cheerios
l- half a tuna toastie, a pancake & an innocent smoothie whilst out at starbucks
d- mince, potatoes, peas & carrots. then asked for cucumber


----------



## emsiee

Yesterday Jessica had:

Shreddies
a slice of fruit loaf
a yoghurt
an egg mayo sandwich
2 pink wafer biscuits
jacket potato with cheese, tuna, cucumber and peppers
a yoghurt


Today so far:

Weetabix
a slice of toast
cheese and spinach roll
a yoghurt
and she will have chicken and mushroom pie, mash and veg for tea


----------



## MaskedKitteh

Today
b- multigrain rice crispies
s- millionares shortbread (naughty daddy!!) 
l- grilled chicken & tortillas
d- seasoned noodles


----------



## bluehorse

Today...

Breakfast: Rice Krispies with milk; grapes
Early lunch at Toddler's Christmas party: Sandwiches (jam, cheese and marmite); mini breadsticks; mini pizza slice; a range of different crisps; grapes; slice of apple; 3 chocolate fingers and a Christmas biscuit
Snacks: More grapes, raspberries, dried apricots and dates 
Dinner: Refused h/m veggie soup so just had bread and butter!


----------



## x__amour

Brunch; Peach oatmeal, strawberry banana cereal bar w/ OJ.
Dinner; Turkey & rice stew w/ green beans & carrots w/ water.


----------



## OmarsMum

B- grilled cheese & thyme sandwich in whole grain bread + cup of milk + banana
Snack- cereals with milk
L- cheese omlette
D- cheese croissant 
S- raw pine nuts
Before bedtime- a pot of plain yoghurt

I didn't offer him fruits & veggies today as has loose poo :sick:


----------



## stardust599

Yesterday -

Breakfast - Toast + Tuna, Fresh Orange Juice
Snack - Handful of raisins
Lunch - Tomato + Cheese Pasta, a banana
Snack - Wotsits
Dinner - Beef casserole + veggies, yoghurt
Snack - gingerbread biscuit

Today -

Breakfast - 1 Weetibix + 1 banana
Lunch - Homemade pizza breads with tomato, onion etc.
Snack - Grapes
Dinner - Spag Bol, Yoghurt


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

B - large bowl of special K
L - fish fingers, mash, peas and sweetcorn. A fairy cake (nursery)
Tea - Was offered beans on toast at nursery. Just ate the toast.
Snack - smoothie pouch, pear, cracker, yoghurt, raisins


----------



## HellBunny

B: big bowl of porridge :)
L- Wouldn't have his sandwich but had some organix crisps
Snack - banana
Dinner - a small amount of Lasagne and a bag of annabel karmel mini biscuits (mummy pinched one) ;)

He normally has double this but his teeth are really bothering him :(


----------



## OmarsMum

We were out all day, so there was no specific timings, today he had:

Banana
2 cheese squares
2 pots of yoghurt
2 cheese pastries
1.5 chicken nuggets & some fries


----------



## rosie272

Today Charlie had 

B- Porridge (yippeee - been trying to get him to eat it for ages) blueberries
S- Toast and fruit spread, cup milk
L- Baked potato with butter, green beans and brocolli, custard and fruit (nursery)
S- Banana bread, melon, water (nursery)
D- Spinach & pea omlette, potato wedges, grapes, gingerbread man
Milk and 1/2 banana at bedtime


----------



## x__amour

Breakfast; Cherrios & boiled egg w/ OJ. 
Dinner; Spaghetti stars & green beans w/ water.


----------



## MrsVenn

Today Molly had:

B - Porridge and some h/m fruitcake
L - Pasta with cheese and peas at my friends house and raisins.
D - Some scrambled egg that was it.

8oz milk

Snacks - an entire bag of sweetcorn rings!


----------



## OmarsMum

B- banana + smoothie + cereals with milk
L- boiled chicken leg, he refused to eat the soup & rice
D- 1/2 cheese croissant + 1/2 pot of plain yoghurt


----------



## HellBunny

Apple Porridge
2 mini xmas gingerbreads
a banana
a satsuma
huge jacket potato and beans


----------



## MaskedKitteh

B- multigrain rice krispies
L- cheese sandwhich, tortillas
S- we walked to the shop and got some chocolate buttons
D- pasta w. cheese sauce, sausage and broccoli

all in all a really good day for us!


----------



## moondrops

B: beans on toast after refusing her rice krispies
D: she was tired so only had a bite of her houmous sandwich and a couple of segments of satsuma. she had some raisins too
T: i made her some chicken breast nuggets & she had 2 small tomatoes, broccoli & cauliflower cut up

3 chocolate coins in the car & 3 sticks of red pepper


----------



## stardust599

B - Porridge + banana
S - Mummies Special K
L - Toast, Raisins, Fruit Pot
S - Mini Cheddars, Yoghurt
D - Baked potato, butter, beans + sausages, custard

My LO never seems to eat many veggies :-(


----------



## moondrops

stardust599 said:


> B - Porridge + banana
> S - Mummies Special K
> L - Toast, Raisins, Fruit Pot
> S - Mini Cheddars, Yoghurt
> D - Baked potato, butter, beans + sausages, custard
> 
> My LO never seems to eat many veggies :-(

The only veggies E really likes are broccoli & peas. She hates most others mainly carrots and will eat a small amount of cauliflower. I have resorted to hiding things like courgette in muffins and need to start blending the veggies in the tomato sauce for pasta or she won't eat them. She loves her fruit though xx


----------



## OmarsMum

B- cereals + smoothie
S- cup of milk
L- lamb roast
D- 2 slices of cheese + 1 pot of plain yoghurt


----------



## Katteh

Breakfast: oatibix and a cup of milk

Lunch: pasta with a homemade cheese and Tomato sauce with broccoli and carrots, followed by a satsuma and a banana

Dinner: homemade cod Goujons and homemade chips with peas and sweetcorn, followed by some melon, blueberries, raspberries and a yoghurt

She's a bit of a fruit fiend!


----------



## x__amour

*Yesterday*
Breakfast; Cherrios w/ milk.
Dinner; Turkey stew & mixed veggies w/ apple juice.

*Today*
Breakfast; Cheerios w/ milk. (She likes Cheerios. :lol:)
Dinner; Mashed potatoes and chicken, carrots w/ OJ.


----------



## HellBunny

Breakfast - Porridge 
Lunch - Just grazed on cream crackers with soft cheese, half a banana
Dinner - Sausages, eggs and beans
yoghurt for afterwards


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

B - special K and a slice of toast with fruit spread
L - cheese sandwich and a pear
Snack - half a banana, smoothie pouch and a few mini biscuits
D - massive portion of roast chicken, potatoes, stuffing and broccoli. Organix fruit bar.

Stardust - Ruby will only eat 2 vegs - broccoli and parsnips. Fine - she gets one of them most days :haha:


----------



## MrsVenn

Today Molly had (pretty good compared to the past few weeks :dohh:)

B - bit of my toast, some cheese and a yoghurt
L - Toasty fingers, cucumber and some grapes
D - Spaghetti, peas and chicken (left most), some more grapes and 1 little choccie.

Snacks - raisins and crackers


----------



## ProudMummyy

Today Jamie and Aaron (minus morning snack) had:

Breakfast - Warm Ready Brek, Toast with Strawberry Jam and some Apple Juice
Snack - Raspberry Fruit Flakes and Water
Lunch - A bowl of Homemade Raviolli Pasta and half a Bread Roll with Butter and Apple Juice
Snack - Small Packet of Mini Cheddars and Water
Dinner - Roast Beef, Roast Potatoes, Carrots, Peas and Yorkshire Pudding, Apple Crumble and Custard and some Apple Juice 

Warm Milk for both before bed 

Very good eating day today! :)


----------



## karlilay

Yesterday Madi had :

Breakfast - Dried cereal - The only way she will eat it. Cheesespread on toast and some blueberrys.
Snack - Cheddars
Lunch - Chesse sandwhich, grapes & banana, mini cheddars and a yogurt.
Tea - Roast sausage :haha: She wont eat any meat other than sausages or chicken nuggets. Roast potatos, mashed swede, carrotts, broccolli, sweetcorn, yorkshire pud. 

:)


----------



## bambino156

Today lo had:
B - Big bowl of Shreddies, small piece of toast
S - Grapes
L - Lasgane, yogurt, satsuma
S - Half a Scotch pancake, breadstick
D - Fried egg, mash and mixed veggies, followed by a bowl of sliced banana and satsuma segments

Plus 12oz milk, and probably another 6oz before bed

It really does help to write this all down, I start thinking she hasn't eaten much and then when I see it listed I realise that she hasn't done too badly! :)


----------



## vaniilla

B - porridge with banana

L - 4 bites out of a tuna and sweetcorn sandwich :dohh:

D - veggie pasta bake - no idea if he'll eat any of it though

3 x 6oz of formula 

he's got the flu atm along with a throat and ear infection so his appetite has gone through the floor, he's even refusing yoghurt and cheese which he usually loves. I feel awful that he's not eating much :(


----------



## bluehorse

Today...

Breakfast: Weetabix and Rice Krispies with milk
Snack: Grapes
Lunch: Carrot and corriander soup with wholemeal bread and butter; a kiwi and half a mince pie (her first one ever... she loved it!)
Snacks: 2 biscotti and a few of my corn crisps
Dinner: Salmon fillet with new potatoes and cauliflower cheese (ate very little of this); Apple and banana fruit pot


----------



## OmarsMum

B- 7 grains cereals with milk + homemade fruits smoothie (pineapple, apple, pear, kiwi, mango, dates molasses mixed with orange juice) 
L- peas & minced meat fried rice + cucumber & mint yogurt salad
S- apple + 1/2 pear ( this is the 1st time he eats it) + some peanuts & cashews
D- cheese & thyme croissant


----------



## x__amour

Bruch: PB&J w/ grape juice.
Dinner: Mac 'n cheese, carrots & peas w/ water.


----------



## TennisGal

Today...Lizzie not feeling well, so...

Break: small bowl of cereal with banana
Lunch: half an onion bagel with cheese and tomato, few crisps, half from frais
Dinner: small portion chicken katsu curry...small portion Jasmine rice. Small portion cake. 

Lots and lots and lots of water and juice.


----------



## 10.11.12

B: A small pear and some homemade granola with milk 

L: Mac and cheese with tuna fish and pees mixed in. Water

D: I think we'll have veggie lasagna.


----------



## HellBunny

Breakfast - Porridge
Lunch - 2 cumberland sausages and half a tuna and sweetcorn sandwich with seedy bread.
Snack - 2 crackers with cheese and half a banana
Dinner - Fish fingers, sweetcorn and potato stars
Yoghurt afterwards


----------



## eddjanuary10

Todsy Ihsan had-

b- redibrek with chopped banana
l- cheese and cucumber sandwich
d-garlic chicken, half a pitta, tomatoes
s- grapes, breadstick


----------



## ProudMummyy

Today the boys had - 

Breakfast - Weetabix with Banana, Strawberries and Yoghurt instead of milk and Apple Juice
Snack - Organix Goodies Finger Biscuits and Milk
Lunch - Cheddars with Cheese Spread, Half a packet of Quavers, Grapes and an Orange and Water
Snack - Carrot and Cucumber Sticks and Water
Dinner - Chicken Nuggets, Oven Chips and Beans with Ice Cream for dessert and Apple Juice (knew there wasn't much nutritional value in this meal so gave them lots of fruit and veg today!)


----------



## MaskedKitteh

B rice krispies multi grain, apple, cup milk
S naughty daddy bought him some milky buttons and an oz of his little bros formula that he knicked!!
L scrambled eggs, 1slice toast, 1 sausage
D chicken breast nuggets, potato and carrot waffles, broccoli
milk before bed.


----------



## dani_tinks

B - Toast and a banana
L - Dairylea sandwich, two yoghurts & another banana
S - he had a packet of hulla hoops because he saw naughty mummy eating them and wouldnt shut up until I gave in. oops.
D - Veggie fingers, home made potato chips, 3 tomatoes and some cheese cut into chunks
P - two yoghurts and another banana


----------



## OmarsMum

B- cereals with milk + smoothie + banana
L- cheese & smoked turkey sandwich + a big cup of milk
S- cashews & a cheese square
D- 4 cod fish fingers
Before bedtime - a pot of yoghurt


----------



## eddjanuary10

Today is a bad teething day :(

b-weetabix, quarter bit of toast 
l- cheese cubes, grapes 
d- mashed potato

not good.


----------



## MaskedKitteh

eddjanuary10 said:


> Today is a bad teething day :(
> 
> b-weetabix, quarter bit of toast
> l- cheese cubes, grapes
> d- mashed potato
> 
> not good.

Sorry to hear that <3


----------



## stardust599

B - Chocolate Weetibix and a Banana cos we had run out of cereal/weetibix
L - Spag Bol and some grapes
D- Pasta, chicken and veggies, yoghurt

LO also helped herself to 3 cookies, need locks for our cupboards!


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

B - special K and toast with fruit spread
Snack - half a banana
Lunch - cheese and ham toastie
snack - organix fruit bar and a smoothie pouch
D - chicken rogon josh, rice and naan, a yogurt


----------



## MaskedKitteh

Today was a weird one as we were out with family for a Christmas lunch.

B. Cerial and a cup of milk
S. Cheese sandwhich
L/D. Turkey, beef, stuffing, 3 massive roast potatoes, brussel sprout, peice of cauliflower, sausage in bacon and 5 massive Bits of parsnip that I told him were chips (and he believed me) 
then for pudding
massive portion of toffee and vanilla ice cream and a slice of chocolate Yule log

he had 2 j2os to drink and a big beaker of water.

What a good day!!!


----------



## OmarsMum

B- cereals with milk + smoothie
After one hour - he went for my cheese sandwich & my milk 
L- fish with rice 
S- apple + cashew
D- grilled cheese sandwich with thyme & olive oil + cup of milk 
Before bedtime - little cereals with milk


----------



## x__amour

*Yesterday*
Brunch: White turkey stew with rice, vegetables w/ water.
Dinner: Garden vegetables, pasta in tomato sauce w/ apple juice.

*Today*
Brunch: Cheerios, strawberry banana breakfast bar w/ OJ.
Dinner: Cheese ravioli w/ water.


----------



## QTPie

TODAY

Breakfast: beaker of cows milk, muesli (no nuts) and milk
Morning snack: whole banana
Post swimming snack (so that I can get dressed): 5 "carrot and tomato" rice cackes
Lunch: two slices of fruit loaf with brussels pate and a satsuma
Afternoon snack: beaker of cows milk and 3 breadsticks
Dinner: roast chicken, mashed potato, broccoli and gravy followed by half a pear.
Before bath: beaker of cows milk.


----------



## 10.11.12

B: Cereal, apple slices with peanut butter and water 
L: Mixed veggies and brown rice with watered down apple juice
S: Homemade apple sauce and ritz crackers
D: Pasta with marinara sauce and a roll with milk


----------



## rosie272

Today Charlie had:

B- 2 mini croissants & fruit spread, melon 
S- Fruit salad and 4 mini breadsticks
L- Chicken noodle soup, roll, fruit pudding & butter 
S- Banana, Jaffa Cake, grapes
D- Steamed cod, mushroom risotto, baby sweetcorn, more grapes, 1/2 an apple and a Gingerbread man 
Milk and slice of toast at bedtime


----------



## Katteh

Breakfast: weetabix and half a banana and a cup of milk
Lunch: jacket potato with beans, yoghurt, blueberries and a satsuma
Dinner: chilli con carne with rice, bowl of peas and sweetcorn and a pear


----------



## Mynx

Today Evie had... 

Breakfast - Honey Flavoured Ready Brek (she's FINALLY off the baby muesli!! :happydance:) followed by a yoghurt and some toast. 

Lunch - Marmite on toast (current favourite atm) with some cubes of cheese, followed by a banana and her advent calender chocolate.

Snacks - A handful of pickled onion monster munch, some of her Daddy's toast (she's a toast fiend lol!) a handful of grapes.

Dinner - Homemade shepherd's pie followed by a yoghurt and then she proceded to finish my dinner off! 

She then had a 7oz bottle of milk before bed but she only drank around 4.5oz of it.. probably because she had seconds at dinner time lol!


----------



## bluehorse

Yesterday:

Breakfast: Weetabix and All Bran with milk; grapes
Snacks: Organix gingerbread man; some of Mummy's carrot cake and some of Daddy's chocolate cake
Lunch: Cheese sandwich on wholemeal bread
Snack: An apple
Dinner: Wholewheat spaghetti with a blended veggie sauce and grated cheese; strawberry fromage frais

Today;

Breakfast: Weetabix with banana, sultanas and milk
Snack: A fig
Lunch: Jacket potato with beans, cheese and tuna mayo; raspberry fromage frais
Snack: 2 biscotti
Dinner; 1/2 Muffin with cream cheese; 1/2 muffin with butter and marmite; an Organix apple and mango rice pudding pot


----------



## OmarsMum

B - Cereals with milk + smoothie 
S- Cheese croissant
L- Grilled chicken with mashroom sauce
S- milk pudding + cheese sticks
D- Some cereals


----------



## eddjanuary10

Today (still teething ALOT)

b- porridge 
l- chicken mince with broccoli, carrot & onion. (picked all the pasta out!)
d- refused. strawberries & banana. 
he is now chewing on a bit of toast but not really eating it.

lots and lots of bm & 1 glass of milk


----------



## Natasha2605

Summer's just getting over a bug so today's been the first day she's eat for 72 hours. She's had :

Breakfast - Nothing, wasn't sure how she was feeling
Snack - An Orange and some quavers
Lunch - Sausage Roll, some melon 
Whilst I was cooking dinner she took 3 slices of watermelon and a banana from the fridge.
Dinner - Homemade Macaroni Cheese
And she's just gone to bed with an 8oz bottle :)


----------



## choc

B- a crumpet with butter and cheese, shreddies, banana
L- jacket potato with tuna mayo, tomato
D - steak pie, cheesy mash, broccoli, cauliflower, yogurt, blueberries

How do your little ones eat cereal/pasta etc? I am still putting it directly on his highchair tray as he tips the bowl upside otherwise! Is this normal or should I be trying harder to get him to have a bowl!?


----------



## x__amour

Brunch: Cherry oatmeal w/ OJ.
Snack: Oranges.
Dinner: Cheese ravioli in tomato sauce, carrots, peas & corn w/ water.


----------



## karlilay

choc said:


> B- a crumpet with butter and cheese, shreddies, banana
> L- jacket potato with tuna mayo, tomato
> D - steak pie, cheesy mash, broccoli, cauliflower, yogurt, blueberries
> 
> How do your little ones eat cereal/pasta etc? I am still putting it directly on his highchair tray as he tips the bowl upside otherwise! Is this normal or should I be trying harder to get him to have a bowl!?

I put it on Zachs highchair tray too :)


----------



## choc

Thanks karlilay!

B- shreddies, banana, blueberries, strawberries
L- fish fingers, oven chips, 2 satsumas (lunch date with his friend!)
D- pasta with cheese and tomato sauce and pork and peas but didn't really eat much. Lots of fruit and a yogurt


----------



## OmarsMum

B- Cereals with milk + smoothie
L- ladyfinger & lamb stew + fried rice
D- Kebab 
Before bedtime - plain yoghurt


----------



## Natasha2605

I just put the bowl and a spoon in front of her at her table. Often it goes over her head but that's alright haha!

Today Summer's had -

Breakfast - Crumpets and Mixed Fruit Jam. 
Snack - Melon
Lunch - Tuna Mayo Sandwich. Tomatoe
Snack - More Melon. A pear
Dinner - Vegetable Ravioli. Yet more Melon

Some Diluted juice. And her 8oz bottle for bed :)


----------



## choc

Thanks Natasha2605! I am not bothered about him getting messy really. its just he has A LOT of hair. Real thick proper person hair! Not normal 'baby' type hair. Its bad enough when he wipes his hands in it, but a bowl over the head would be full on bath and shampoo jobby!


----------



## MrsVenn

Today Molly had:

B - Porridge
Snack/Lunch (we were in a&e at the time) - 1/2 cheese sandwich, box of raisins, satsuma, biscotti, cheese, some cashews.
D - Porridge, yoghurt, some whipped cream

8oz milk


----------



## HellBunny

Porridge
Half a chicken sandwich, a bag of organix goodies
a couple of cheese crackers and an orange
Jacket potato and Tuna (again!!) he can't get enough of them lol.


----------



## x__amour

Brunch: Strawberry banana breakfast bar, oranges w/ milk.
Snack: Cheerios.
Dinner: Chicken, brown rice w/ water.


----------



## OmarsMum

B- cereals + smoothie
L- spinach with minced lamb meat + friend rice
D- 2 chicken nuggets
Before bedtime- some cereals with milk


----------



## pinktaffy

todays been a big eating day lol.

b. weeterbix. and toast.
l. cheese cracker cheese roll. fruit smoothy and 2 yogurts sher was hungry lol.
d. roast at my mums it was yummy folowed by homade trifile (mum made).
snacks. some sweets of my mum. grapes apple and half a banna. and some breadsticks with cus cus dip (i made)


----------



## stardust599

Xmas Day -

Brekkie - Porridge + Banana
Lunch - Pasta + tomato/cheese sauce, yoghurt
Dinner - Xmas roast - chicken, potatoes, carrots etc. Trifle for pudding
Bed - 7oz milk

Boxing Day -

Brekkie - Weetibix + Banana
Lunch - Cheese sandwiches then grapes (she got 1 stuck in her throat for hours :-( )
Dinner - Xmas roast again - turkey, potatoes, carrots, sprouts, stuffing etc. A small piece of gingerbread man and a spoonful of trifle for pudding
Supper (as dinner was early) Porridge
Bed - 6oz Milk

My LO doesn't really snack at all (as she naps between her meals) so I think I struggle to get enough fruit/veg into her even though she will happily eat them if hungry. If I put them as a side with her main meal she doesn't really eat them as her main meal is enough to fill her and interests her more than the veggies on the side :-S


----------



## katieandfras

I really wish DD would eat - she either refuses or will only eat junk :cry:

Breakfast - Porridge and Jam
Lunch - Jelly and a few chips of Daddys plate
Dinner - a few teaspoons of risotto

8oz milk at bedtime


----------



## Katteh

Breakfast: rice krispies and a cup of milk
Lunch: spaghetti hoops on toast, followed by a satsuma and a banana
Dinner: cottage pie with carrots, peas and sweetcorn followed by blueberries and custard and a kiwi fruit


----------



## x__amour

I won't even list Christmas weekend, lol. She had SO much. :wacko:

Today
Brunch: Spaghetti w/ water.
Dinner: Chicken and mashed potatoes, corn w/ water.


----------



## hattiehippo

Today Tom had,

B - porridge, 1/2 a banana
Snack - bits of my cheese toastie at Costa Coffee, cheese thins
Lunch - 2 small bits of cheese on toast, couple of carrot puffs
D - chicken dippers, bit of potato croquette and spaghetti

Plus 6oz of toddler milk and birthday cake at his friends party this pm.

This is a really good eating day for Tom - I'm expecting a big growth spurt cos he only ever eats this much when he's growing.


----------



## bambino156

Today:
B - Shreddies
S - Breadsticks and lots of blueberries
L - Pasta with tomato sauce, veggies and mozzarella
S - Cheese and some bread which she helped herself to, lol!
D - Homemade salmon fishcakes, mixed veggies and baked beans. Half a banana, a Plum yogurt and a Humzinger

Plus 16oz whole milk


----------



## stardust599

Today -

B - Weetibix and Banana
S - Choc biscuit :blush:
L - Peanut butter sandwich, yoghurt
D - Pasta, veggies + sauce + blueberries, grapes and some fruit puree


----------



## rosie272

Today Charlie had:

B- Multigrain hoops, blueberries
S- Oatcakes & cashew butter, apple
L- Chicken goujons, peas, carrots, wedges, 2 biscuits
S- Strawberry smoothie, 4 choc buttons
D- Sausage, brocolli, baby sweetcorn, mushrooms, grapes
Milk at bedtime


----------



## MrsVenn

Today Molly had:

B - scrambled egg, 1/2 brioche
L - yoghurt (she was too tired for anything else)
D - full roast dinner (brussel sprouts, beef, roast potato, green beans) and custard.

Snacks - h/m flapjack and oaty bar.

7oz milk


----------



## Katteh

Breakfast: toast and honey, a banana, a large handful of blueberries and a cup of milk 
Lunch: pasta with a cheese and tomato sauce with spinach and broccoli, followed by a peach and a satsuma
Snack: homemade raspberry oat slice
Dinner: fish pie with sweetcorn, peas and carrots, followed by a yoghurt

I'm dreading the day that my LO stops eating everything that's put down in front of her!! She's been eating so well for the past couple of months and I just know it won't last! (she's 15.5 months)


----------



## katieandfras

Breakfast:porridge and jam
Snack:smoothie
Lunch: jacket with cheese and a yoghurt
Snack: grapes
Dinner: porridge again-refused anything else


----------



## MaskedKitteh

Luke had

b: cerial, satsuma 
s: pack of rasins & 1 jaffa cake
L: (at a party) pringles, h/m sausage rolls, sausages, mango chicken, chicken choritzo and red pepper toast
S: small slice H/m lemon cake
D: (not hungry and exhausted) satsuma, tomato and a cracker


----------



## HellBunny

B - Porridge, an orange and half a banana
L- Half a cheese and onion mayo sandwich, and half an egg salad sandwich 
D - Jacket potato with cheese


----------



## rosie272

Charlie had a snacky day:

B- Dry cereal, grapes
S- Breadsticks, apple slices 
L- Bowl blueberries, 1/2 turkey sandwich (a first!)
S- More grapes, tinned pineapple (another first)
D- 2 fishfingers, corn on the cob, peas, 1 mini muffin
Milk and a small banana at bedtime


----------



## Ice Cold Cube

8oz formula
B - 1/2 weetabix, a couple of blueberries/blackberries then a small Plum's fromage frais
L - wholemeal toast soldiers dipped into mashed banana and strawberry 'no added sugar' fruit spread then a Rachel's yogurt pot
snack - apple biscotti
D - bowl of spag bol then some apple and pear pudding then a small Plum's fromage frais
8oz formula


----------



## GypsyDancer

Breakfast - Frosties, a banana and a slice of peach
Snack - A packet of Wotsits
Lunch - A ham baguette, some wotsits and 2 jaffa cakes
Freshly squeezed orange juice
Dinner - Fish cake, fish finger, chips and peas
Dessert - Cookie Ice cream
And a breastfeed before bed


----------



## ProudMummyy

Jamie and Aaron (minus morning snack) had

Breakfast - Scrambled Egg and Toast with Apple Juice
Snack - 2 Mini Raisin Pancakes and a cup of Milk
Lunch - 4 Ritz Crackers, 4 Cheese Cubes, Cucumber Sticks, Organix Carrot Puffs, Fromage Frais and a Banana and Apple Juice
Snack - Small Packet of Buttons from Christmas Selection Box and Milk
Dinner - Homemade Mashed Potato, Peas, Cod Fillet with Parsley Sauce, Tablespoon of Trifle and Apple Juice

Supper - Warm Milk and a Goodies Finger Biscuit


----------



## Murphy98

Today

B - Strawberries, bit of puffed wheat, oatmeal
L - yogurt, 1/2 avocado, broccoli, cheese cubes, blueberries (bit of a mish mash due to poor planning :nope:)
S - 2 rice crackers
D - chicken, carrots, plain yogurt


----------



## x__amour

9oz.
Snack: Cheerios.
Brunch: Strawberry banana breakfast bar, Kix & milk.
Snack: Clementines.
Dinner: Mac 'n cheese w/ chicken & water.
9oz.


----------



## bluehorse

Yesterday;

Breakfast: Weetabix and milk; tinned pears
Snack: 3 Organix gingerbread men
Lunch: Tuna, sweetcorn and cheese toasted sandwich on wholemeal bread; raspberry fromage frais and a spoonful of Daddy's chocolate mousse!
Snack: 4 mini carrot and tomato ricecakes
Dinner: Pasta with a tomato and herb sauce and grated cheese; a kiwi and some tinned orange segments; a chocolate coin


----------



## MaskedKitteh

We're trying a new tactic to get Luke to eat... So far so good. He's having his main meal at Lunch time and a smaller one in the evening

b- cereal and an orange
s- raisins with dried apple
l- pasta with tomato sauce, tuna and sone fresh tomato
s- satsuma
d- (will be) grilled cheese and tomato sandwhich and a few tortillas


----------



## MrsVenn

Molly had today:

B - Slice of toast
L - 1 banana and bowl of porridge, some cheese pinwheels
D - Cottage pie, a leftover pinwheel and 1/2 h/m cookie

Snacks - Nibbles bar and a choccie coin

4oz milk


----------



## rosie272

Today Charlie had:

B- Smoothie & dry cereal
Brunch - Sausage, tomato, potato scone, mushrooms & scrambled egg (cafe) 
S- Fruit salad
D- Some turkey breast, sprouts, carrots, 1 roast potato, dark choc pudding & strawberries (christmas dinner at a friends) 
Milk and a pear at bedtime


----------



## pinktaffy

breakfast. my lay in so oh was in charge. she had weeterbix with fruit on top lol. toast and a bit of his bagel.
l. she had egg noodles in my homemade sweet sauce.
d. beef hash pees and yogurt for after.
snacks. cheese cracker, rasins, apple, grapes,


----------



## x__amour

9oz.
Brunch: Cheesy eggs w/ toast & milk.
Snack: Oranges.
Dinner: Shells w/ cheese, bread & apple juice.
9oz.


----------



## Mynx

Evie ate loads over Christmas, so I wont go into her list lol, but today she has had ...

Breakfast - Porridge followed by a yoghurt

Snack - Some grapes and some cubes of cheese

Lunch - Marmite and cheese sandwich followed by a banana

Snacks - Choc chip cookie and a handful of pickled onion Monster Munch

Dinner - Sausage, mash, cauli and brocolli with cheese sauce and gravy... she followed this with a yoghurt and a banana

She also had 2 beakers of water and her bedtime bottle of 7oz of cow's milk :)


----------



## moondrops

No breakfast
Grilled cheese cob with avocado chunks & 2 cherry tomatoes
Cucumber strips
Lentil curry with pasta, green beans & peas


----------



## ProudMummyy

Today Jamie and Aaron (minus morning snack) had:

Breakfast - Weetabix with Milk with Strawberries and Blueberries on top followed by a Berry Smoothie
Snack - Malted Milk Biscuit and Milkshake
Lunch - Tuna and Sweetcorn Pasta, Carrot and Cucumber Sticks with Water
Snack - Pineapple, Apple, Watermelon and Pear Cubes with Water
Dinner - Chicken Breast, Boiled Potatoes, Peas, Broccoli, Carrots and Gravy, followed by Banana's in Custard with Water

Supper - Warm Milk and an Annabel Karmel Mini Briosh


----------



## Katteh

Breakfast: weetabix and a banana and a cup of milk
Lunch: humous sandwiches with cheese, cucumber and some bits of chicken, followed by a satsuma, peach and kiwi fruit
Dinner: chilli with rice and some baked sweet potato, followed by a banana and a yoghurt and a big cup of milk


----------



## bluehorse

Yesterday:

Breakfast: 1 slice wholegrain toast with butter and marmalade
Snack: A few white chocolate buttons
Lunch: Veggie burger in a wholemeal bun with baked beans (only had one bite of the burger but ate all the bread and beans!); vanilla icecream
Snack: Sultanas
Dinner: h/m Salmon fishcake, carrot and parsnip mash and a spinach and tomato salad (didn't eat the salad... well, I can but try!); tinned mandarin segments


----------



## bambino156

Today:
B - Shreddies (the fave!) and some apple
S - Blueberries and a breadstick
L - Toasted pitta with beans, a piece of cheese and a banana
S - Will offer some grapes and a cracker
D - Is going to be tomato chicken & rice with sweetcorn & spinach - new recipe i'm going to try out! Probably followed by a yogurt.

Hmmm so the tomato chicken didn't go down well, she tasted a little and the pushed the rest away - I had a bowlful myself and it was really tasty! :)


----------



## fluffpuffin

Breakfast: ready brek, some orange juice diluted with water, part of a clementine
Lunch: cheese on toast with a tiny bit of ketchup, petit filous
Dinner will be: spaghetti bolognese

to snack on she will get some blueberries, pear and banana


----------



## MaskedKitteh

Today

b multigrain shapes, rasins and dried apricot
(no morning snack as we got up late)
l 1 and a half slices of pizza (and he knicked about 5 cheesey bites)
s (when he wakes from his nap) satsuma and wildlife choobs yougurt
d (will be) eggy bread, sausage and grilled mushroom & tomatoes

drinks wise milk, squash and water are offered all day


----------



## Murphy98

Today:

B - 1/2 a banana, scattered puff wheat, wheatabix
S/L - 3 strawberries, plain yogurt, refused pear, refused scrambled egg with spinach
S - steamed broccoli florets, chewed some raisins then put each of them back on his stroller tray instead of swallowing them :haha:
D - salmon, sweet potato cubed, cheese cubed, blueberries


----------



## ProudMummyy

Today Jamie and Aaron (minus morning snack) had

Breakfast - Weetabix with yoghurt instead of milk with Strawberries, Raspberries and Blueberries on top followed by Apple Juice
Snack - Apple and Cheese Cubes and Milk
Dinner - Low Fat Cream Cheese Sandwiches on Wholemeal Bread, Cherry Tomatoes, 1/2 bag of Mini Cheddars, Fromage Frais and Orange and Apple Juice
Snack - Banana and a Fruit Smoothie
Dinner - Daddy was naughty but we'd been so good all day they had McDonalds Chicken Nugget Happy Meal and a Fruit Bag with Blackcurrant Fruit Shoot

Before bed - Milk


----------



## Mynx

Today Evie had ... 

Breakfast - Honey Ready Brek (new favourite) followed by a fromage frais

Snack - Banana and a biscuit

Lunch - Cheese and crackers with another banana

Snacks - Monster Munch and a handful of grapes and strawberries

Dinner - Home made lasagne with french bread followed by another fromage frais

She then had 5oz whole cow's milk before bed and had water thru out the day (around 2 beakers full)


----------



## GypsyDancer

Milk
Breakfast - Jam on toast and blackcurrant and blueberry smoothie
Snack - Wotsits and a freddie frog
He slept through lunch
Snack - a satsuma and a box of mixed fruit(grapes, melon ect)
Dinner - Korma chicken curry, rice and naan bread, which he ate loads of!!
Dessert - Scone with cream, strawberries & blueberries on.
Evening snack - 2 guiliyan praline chocolates from his nannies chocolate box, and some popcorn (seed parts tediously pulled off by me :dohh:)
Milk before bed + water in the day


----------



## bluehorse

Yesterday:

Breakfast: Rice Krispies and milk; tinned mandarin segments
Snack: Small slice fruit loaf
Lunch: Crumpet with toasted cheese and onion chutney
Snack: 4 mini carrot and tomato ricecakes
Dinner: Pasta with a tomato and spinach sauce and grated cheese; fruit salad with vanilla icecream

Today:

Breakfast: Weetabix with milk
Snack: Dates
Lunch: Cheesy scrambled egg, baked beans and a slice of wholemeal toast with butter; peach fromage frais
Dinner: Refused fish and veg curry so just had some fruit salad and a biscuit with her evening milk


----------



## Murphy98

B-1/2 banana, refused watermelon, oatmeal + milk
L-refused piece of ham, refused grapes, refused cheese, had some sweet potato cubes + milk
S-1/2 slice toast with peanut butter, flavored yogurt, a few canned mandarin slices
S-a few raisens, a rice cracker
D-salmon, green beans, blueberries + milk


----------



## KittyVentura

Today was a good day. Fin ate:

B - Milk, Raisins and dry cheerios
L - Roast dinner. He ate lots of this. An adult serving of carrot, lots of pots and parsnips, a yorkie and some lamb. Jelly and icecream for pudding.
D - Slice of toast and large banana


----------



## hattiehippo

Tom ate so much today....more than he's eaten for months.....its going to be a HUGE growth spurt!

1st Breakfast - 4oz toddler milk and some shreddies
2nd Breakfast - 1/2 toasted muffin with cheese spread and 1/2 banana
Snack when out - some chocolate buttons, cream cracker, yoghurt covered fruit pieces, stole a bit of my biscuit
Lunch - cheese on toast and stole some of my supernoodles (really bad I know)
Dinner - the entire load of tomato pasta with meatballs (he normally has 2 mouthfuls!), 1 vanilla flavoured pudding pot, 2 wholemeal biscuits
Bedtime - 4oz of toddler milk and some more shreddies.

If only he ate like this normally!


----------



## KiansMummy

He's not had much today he's been a bit off his food.

Breakfast - golden Grahams (which he usually loves but left today) 
- half a crumpet with dairylea

Dinner - spaghetti hoops on toast
- fruit salad and ice cream

Tea - Roast beef dinner
- Chocolate mousse and banana slices


Snacks- ritz cracker an cheese spread, apple fruit pot
Water offered all day


----------



## ProudMummyy

Today Jamie and Aaron (minus morning snack) had:

Breakfast - Warm Ready Brek, Toast with Butter and a cup of Warm Milk
Snack - Melon, Apple and Pear Cubes with a cup of Milk
Lunch - Boiled egg and Bread and Butter Soldiers with a cup of milk
Snack - 1/2 back of Quavers and some Apple a juice
Dinner - Roast Beef, Boiled Potatoes, Carrots, Peas and Runner Beans followed by a Fromage Frais

Before bed - Cup of milk


----------



## pinktaffy

today

b weeterbix and half a banna 

l chicken roast dinner at my mums

d. i just made a quick spaghetti casarole we wasnt over hungry from my mums roast

snacks banna yogurt cheese cracker and of course a bag of buttons off mum her nprmal sunday treet from nanny hehe.


----------



## rosie272

We went visiting lots of family today and went out for lunch so he's had a lot of naughty stuff! 

B- Scrambled egg, wholemeal toast
S- Tub fruit (grapes, blueberries), biscuits at my Aunts
L- Pasta arabiatta & garlic bread, vanilla ice cream, ameretti biscuits (restruant)
S- Chocolates, mini muffin, and another biscuit at my nieces house and more grapes, apple juice 
D- Lentil soup, breadsticks, blueberries 
Milk and half a banana at bedtime


----------



## HellBunny

Jayden hasn't had much today :(

B- porridge
L- made toast and strawberries but didn't have any.
Snack - 1 cracker with cheese
Dinner - Made bolognaise but only had a tiny bit, then he nicked one of his daddys fish fingers.
Then had a banana


----------



## Annabel

Milk
Breakfast : Ready Brek with banana
Snack : Melon and Kiwi
Lunch : Cod and spinach in a cheese sauce and yogurt with blueberries
Tea : Cheese on toast and rice pudding
Milk


----------



## Ice Cold Cube

8oz milk
B - porridge with fruit puree mixed in, some toast with banana and then a fromage frais (greedy!)
L - leftover spag bol from last night with very lightly toasted bread and philadelphia spread
Snack - lots of mini corn snacks and 2 biscuits to keep Alex happy in the car whilst daddy viewed a new van to buy for his business (what a way to spend NY day!)
D - mixed veg in a cheese sauce, some apple and cranberry pudding then another fromage frais
Supper - small bowl of porridge
8oz milk


----------



## Murphy98

Today

B-about 4 grapes, porridge, milk
L-refused rice, refused piece of chicken, refused apple, 1/2 small avocado, plain yogurt, an apple sauce/mango puree fruit cup, milk
S-blueberries, a few crackers
D-steamed broccoli florets, shepards pie, milk


----------



## Heidi

Yesterday:
B-Straberry shreddies and grapes
L-Beans on toast
S-a left over chocolate from the tree before we took it down! and a blueberry bear Yo yo.
D-pork roast dinner (ate it all!!))


----------



## GypsyDancer

Yesterday
Milk when he woke up
Breakfast - Scrambled egg on toast with ketchup and a banana
Snack - a little bit of apple, then a flump
Lunch - Beef roast dinner - roast beef, roast potatoes, stuffing, carrots, brocoli, peas, green beans, mash and yorkshire pudding and gravy..he ate a good amount
Dessert - An after dinner chocolate mint, a strawberry flavoured meringue and a chocolate cake
Snack - some celebrations
Dinner - Salmon roll, and nibbles - doritos, breadsticks and humous, grapes, salad sausage rolls, cheese n pineapple ect
Not sure what he had for dessert as i was asleep but think he had some fruit
Snack before bed - a breadstick, and some foam bananas
Then Milk


----------



## MrsVenn

Today Molly had:

B - Scrambled egg and 1/2 smoothie
L - 3 cream crackers, 1 fruit bar, 1 oaty bar, some of my salad in Prezzo, rice pudding.
D - Spaghetti bolognaise and jelly

7oz milk


----------



## louandivy

breakfast: a slice of toast with honey, blueberries and a petit filous
lunch: leftover pesto pasta with green beans, a bit of pitta bread with humous and some grapes
snack: a few pieces of apple and half a baby flapjack
dinner: homemade veggie cottage pie made with lentils and carrot and a sweet potato mash...was sooo satisfying to watch her eat something so healthy!


----------



## GypsyDancer

Today zach had 
breakfast - a bowl of frosties..i had to cut breakfast short since he decided to smack his bowl of leftover milk up in the air and it splashed all over his face :dohh:
snack - some wotsits
A breastfeed
Lunch/dinner (it was an earlyish dinner at my mums) - Lasagna, slice of pizza, a slice of garlic bread, a dough ball, some ,lettuce and a slice of tomato
Dessert - An ice cream cone with sprinkles on
Snack before bed - slice of sausage pizza and a banana
Breastfeed before bed


----------



## ProudMummyy

Jamie and Aaron (minus morning snack) had

Breakfast - Cheerios with Milk, A bowl of Blueberries, Raspberries and Strawberries and an Apple and Kiwi Smoothie
Snack - Slice of Toast with Marmite and Milk
Lunch - 4 Ritz crackers, 4 small slices of smoked cheese (they love it!) a slice of boiled ham, grapes and a fromage frais and Water
Snack - Crumpet with Butter and Milk
Dinner - Beef Lasanga, 2 Slices of Garlic Bread and 5 Slices of Cucumber with Water

Before bed - Milk and Malted Milk Biscuit


----------



## Kel127

Today Connor had

B- Strawberry Yogurt
S- Banana & raisins
L- Chicken nuggets and black olives
D- Ham, peas and mashed potatoes


----------



## emsiee

Yesterday Jessica had:

Bran flakes
a crumpet
tuna mayo and cucumber sandwich
2 biscuits
cottage pie and veg
a yoghurt

First day shes eaten normally as shes been teething for a week and hardly ate anything!


----------



## Heidi

Yesterday:
B-Marmalade on toast and grapes
S-raisins
L-Cheese omelette and a couple of chips
S-Breadsticks
D-Chicken curry with Nann Bread and Rice


----------



## vaniilla

B - strawberry yoghurt & some porridge

L - strawberries, cous cous with veg

S - a little bit Clementine


----------



## bluehorse

Breakfast: Toasted muffin (1/2 with marmite and 1/2 with strawberry jam); grapes
Snacks: Apple and some dates
Lunch: Tomato soup with a garlic pitta bread; 1/2 a pear
Snack: 4 mini carrot and tomato ricecakes
Dinner: H/m cheese and tomato pizza with sweet potato wedges


----------



## Katteh

Breakfast: shredded wheat and a cup of milk
Snack: handful of blueberries
Lunch: few spoonfuls of homemade carrot and coriander soup and half a wholemeal roll, followed by grapes, raspberries, pear and some natural yoghurt 
Dinner: chilli con carne and rice followed by a banana and satsuma


----------



## gumb69

My lo is getting really difficult to get food into her
breakfast was porridge
snack:grapes
lunch: few spoonfuls of shepards pie (maybe 3 max). Yogurt and packet of raisin
snack:baby organix biscuit
tea: avocado and banana.

i'm worried she's not getting enough iron etc!!!


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Today Kai had:

B - Ready Brek with raspberries, half a piece of toast

L - chicken dippers, chips and spaghetti hoops (at a friends)

S - organix date and banana bar, organix tomato crisps and a biscuit

D - homemade Mac & Cheese with sweetcorn, Plum raspberry fromage Frais


----------



## emsiee

Today Jess had:

Weetabix
a slice of jam on toast
a few chips and and a cheese and spinach roll
a packet of mini cheddars with philedelphia
chicken with tomato and mozzarella sauce, roast potatoes, peas and broccolli
a yoghurt


----------



## MrsVenn

Today Molly had:

B - a Banana and cream cracker. 
L - Sweetcorn, jacket potato and chicken kiev followed by pineapple.
D - Spaghetti bolognaise and custard.

Snacks - 3 cream crackers, fruit bar, oaty bar and box of raisins.

9oz milk


----------



## rosie272

Today Charlie had:

B- Rice Krispies, grapes
S- 3 oatcakes, blueberries
L- Ham & tomato sandwich (a first!), biscuit, apple juice, apple (softplay cafe)
S- Banana bread & butter
D- Steamed salmon, brocolli, baby corn, squash wedges, grapes
Milk & 1 slice toast & marmite at bedtime


----------



## Mynx

Yesterday Evie had... 

Breakfast - Honey Ready Brek followed by a yoghurt. 
Snack - Some of my toast and a banana
Lunch - Cheese sandwich followed by a handful of grapes and some chopped strawberries
Snack - Handful of Monster Munch and some more cheese :haha: She also had a handful of Milky Way Stars after. 
Dinner - Homemade chicken korma with rice and a small piece of naan bread followed by a yoghurt
Bedtime - 7oz bottle of cow's milk

She also had 3 beakers of water thru out the day.. she still doesnt like juice!


----------



## MissBroody

yesteday:

Breakfast - 6 oz whole milk, 1 weetabix with whole milk, some of my cheerios
Morning snack - raisins, a whole plum sliced, slices of apple
Lunch - Fish finger, mash, brocolli and cauli florets, carrots
Afternoon snack - cheese and crackers (4 crackers, 4 cubes of gouda, 4 cubes of cheddar) , a petit filous yoghurt, 4 oz whole milk
Dinner - a crumpet with butter, half a jacket potato with cheese and beans, bedtime bottle - 6 oz whole milk. 

Today:

Breakfast - 6 oz whole milk, bowl of cheerios with whole milk
Morning snack - raisins
Lunch - poached egg on toast, yoghurt
Afternoon snack - will be a satsuma if he fancies it!
Dinner - will be spaghetti bolognese, his favourite :)

Xx


----------



## Laucu

Today was a good day :)

B - Toast with honey, fromage frais, blueberries
S - Fruit stick
L - Houmous sandwich, yoghurt, apple
S - biscuits, a banana, and rice cakes
D - toad in the hole, mash, broccoli then more blueberries and ice cream

She is going through a blueberry addiction at the moment!


----------



## ProudMummyy

Yesterday Jamie and Aaron (minus morning snack) had

Breakfast - 2 Mini Pancakes, Toast with Raspberry Jam and Milk
Snack - Crumpet with Butter and Milk
Lunch - Ham Sandwich, Organix Goodies Cheese and Herb Puffs, Organix Goodies Alphabet Biscuits, Dried Raisins and Apricot
Snack - Organix Goodies Strawberry, Banana and Pear Purée and Minu Gingerbread Man
Dinner - Beef Casserole (Beef, Chopped Swede, Carrots and Onions) with Peas, Broccoli and Mashed Potato. A few chocolate coins and an Orange with Water

Before Bed - Milk and 1/2 Piece of Toast with Butter


----------



## Katteh

Breakfast: toast (homemade bread!) with jam and a pear
Lunch: small red pepper stuffed with chicken, salsa, kidney beans, cheese and rice, which she ate just under half of, followed by a satsuma and a handful of blueberries
Snack: banana and an organix biscuit
Dinner: carrot and coriander soup with a wholemeal roll with cream cheese on, a bowl of peas and sweetcorn (a favourite!) and then some yoghurt


----------



## louandivy

breakfast: a slice of toast with olive spread and sf jam, some blueberries
snack: lots of dried mango!
lunch: organix carrot stix, 1 falafel, half apitta bread, tzatziki and blueberries
dinner: homemade vegetable coconut curry with rice and grapes


----------



## louandivy

breakfast: a slice of toast with olive spread and sf jam, some blueberries
snack: lots of dried mango!
lunch: organix carrot stix, 1 falafel, half apitta bread, tzatziki and blueberries
dinner: homemade vegetable coconut curry with rice and grapes


----------



## bluehorse

Yesterday....
Breakfast: Cinnamon squares and sultanas with milk
Snack: Lots of grapes
Lunch: Toasted muffin with cream cheese, cherry tomatoes and cucumber (these she ignored!); half a banana and a strawberry fromage frais
Snack: A few white chocolate buttons
Dinner: 3 or 4 mouthfuls of cheese and onion quiche; potato and carrot wedges; tinned mandarins


----------



## Katteh

Breakfast: oatibix and a slice of toast with honey, cup of milk
Snack: half a banana
Lunch: salmon, broccoli and mash followed by some blueberries and a kiwi fruit
Snack: small slice of homemade banana bread
Dinner: humous, pitta bread, cucumber, carrot then a yoghurt and a cup of milk


----------



## bluehorse

Today...

Breakfast: Weetabix with milk; grapes
Snacks: Custard cream and a malted milk biscuit; lots of grapes (toddler group)
Lunch: Garlic pitta bread with tuna mayo; an apple
Snacks: An oatcake with cream cheese and dates
Dinner: Refused quorn and veg curry so had a banana with her evening milk


----------



## OmarsMum

B- cereals mixed with OJ & dates molasses 
S- cashew + walnuts + 1/2 orange (this is the 1st time he eats orange, he got it out of the fridge & he asked me to cut it)
L- chicken & rice
S- banana + cashew
D- cereals mixed with milk


----------



## Mrs Doddy

6oz milk 
weetabix 
4 cocktail sausages 
stick of cheese 
bowl of cheerios 
3/4 plum fromage frais 
7oz milk

bad day today


----------



## rosie272

Charlie had:

B- Pancakes & a banana
S- Fruit salad (blueberries, mango & pineapple) 
L- Fish, potatos & salad, a pear (nursery)
S- Grapes, breadsticks, milk (nursery)
D- Baked potato, some chicken breast, beans, corn on the cob, strawberry smoothie
Milk & half slice of toast at bedtime


----------



## ProudMummyy

Yesterday Jamie and Aaron (minus morning snack had)

Breakfast - Weetabix with yoghurt instead of milk topped with Strawberries and a cup of Milk
Snack - Pear and Apple Slices and Milk
Lunch - Homemade Tomato Soup with a slice of Bread and Butter and Apple Juice
Snack - Packet of Organix Goodies Carrot Stick Puffs and Apple Juice
Dinner - Macaroni Cheese with a slice of Garlic Bread, Bowl of Trifle and Apple Juice

Before Bed - Milk and Malted Milk Biscuit



Today Jamie and Aaron (minus morning snack) had

Breakfast - Scrambled egg with a slice of cut up Bacon and Apple Juice
Snack - Cheese and Pineapple Cubes with Apple Juice
Lunch - Salmon in a Parsley Sauce, Mashed Potato, Peas and Carrots with Apple Juice
Snack - Fruit Salad (Apple, Pear, Raspberries, Blueberries, Grapes and Banana) and Milk
Dinner - Roast Chicken, Roast Potatoes, Cauliflower and Broccoli Bake and Mangetout, Organix Goodies Blueberry, Blackberry and Pear Puree and Apple Juice

Before Bed - Milk and Organix Goodies Moon Biscuit


----------



## HellBunny

B - Porridge
Snack - a banana and a tangerine
L - chicken nuggets, sweetcorn and peas
T - Jacket potato with tuna and sweetcorn

finally getting his appetite! 4 teeth come through within 2 weeks so he has been really off his food :( he used to be a right little podge!


----------



## TennisGal

Today has been/will be:

Br: porridge with banana and agave
Sn: organix tomato wheels
Lu: chicken salad rolls, sf blueberry muffin, plum from frais
Sn: fruit salad
Din: paella, olive bread, salad...baked apples with raisins and cinnamon, creme Fraiche


----------



## GypsyDancer

Yesterday zach had

Breakfast - Scrambled egg on toast, with tomato ketchup and a cup of orange juice
Lunch - Baked beans and sausages on toast and some of my ravioli with cheese on top. Then a kitkat.
Snack - a banana
Dinner - Chilli con carne with rice and garlic bread
Snack - some biscuits (alot of biscuits from the soounds of it, i was at work so OH had him at his dads)
Snack - some more of my chilli when i got back from work, which he just helped himself to off my plate :haha:.
Snack - an orange and then a teacake.
Milk before bed


----------



## MrsVenn

TOday Molly had:

B - Panetone followed by a satsuma
L - h/m quiche, cucumber and tomatoes. 
D - Beef ragu with a tortilla wrap and rice pudding

8oz milk


----------



## HellBunny

Strawberry Porridge,
Tangerine
Half a cheese sandwich
Spag bol but instead of pasta he had it on a potato!
mini chocolate santa


----------



## Leah.S

Zach had:

Breakfast: bowl of coco pops

Snack: arrowroot biscuits and diluted cordial (we were out shopping)

Lunch: 2/3 of a chicken meat and mayo roll

No afternoon snack cause he was sleeping till 4/4.30pm

Dinner: (unfortunately) 3 nugget happy meal from McDonald's with apple juice. (had a Tupperware party this afternoon and left him with daddy and he was too lazy to cook for me.


----------



## bluehorse

Today...

Breakfast; Porridge with honey and chopped banana (ate all the banana but only a tiny bit of porridge!)
Snack: Organix gingerbread man and grapes
Lunch: Jacket potato with baked beans and cheese (plus a couple of spoonfuls of Mummy's tuna mayo and Daddy's chilli-con-carne!); strawberry yogurt
Snack: An apple
Dinner: Fishfingers, mashed potato and peas (ate only a few peas that had become mixed up with the potato!); a kiwi and some vanilla icecream


----------



## stardust599

Breakfast - 1 weetibix and half a banana
Lunch - peanut butter sandwiches but didn't eat them so had the rest of her banana
Snack - big bowl of grapes, handful cheese and herb puffs
Dinner (at a birthday party at kids centre) - 2 whole bananas :O and a party bag of cheese sandwiches, tomato ball crisps, apple juice and a bit of a kit kat
Bed - 4oz milk


----------



## rosie272

Today Charlie had:

B- Grapes & blueberries
Brunch - French toast & a splash of maple syrup, diluted cranberry juice (cafe)
Picnic dinner with ALL the teddies on the living room floor :haha: We had chicken & mushroom pizza (h/m), breadsticks, carrots & hummous, crackers, filo prawns (charlie loved!!), grapes, blueberries, pineapple chunks, apple slices with cashew butter, few choccy buttons 
Milk and half slice of toast at bedtime


----------



## Ice Cold Cube

7oz milk through night at 4am (now praying he sleeps better tonight)!
Breakfast (with daddy) - porridge was rejected in favour of 2 slices of toast and a banana!
5oz milk
Lunch - soft cheese, peanut butter and strawberry jam sandwich, an apple rice cake, some yogurt and a few milky buttons
Dinner - some lasagne and potatoes, carrots, broccoli and cauliflower in a cheddar and gruyere cheese sauce, then 2 small fromage frais
8oz milk

Laura x


----------



## Farie

5oz milk over nigh
B - 2 tables spoons of home made yog and 3 flakes of special k
4oz milk
S - cheese puffs, water
L - 1/8 of a slice of toast, 1 fish finger (crumb taken off) 2 chips, musali fruit bar
4oz milk
S - a couple of peas, a broccoli floret, a bite of steak
4 oz

She does my head in, won't eat properly so wakes 3x a night for milk :dohh: thing is she's not fussy, she'll try/eat all sorts just really doesn't want quantity at all. Prefers to eat tiny amounts little and often or just chuck the food around. Wont be spoon fed at all

Anyone else have this? It's driving me mad.


----------



## stardust599

Farie said:


> 5oz milk over nigh
> B - 2 tables spoons of home made yog and 3 flakes of special k
> 4oz milk
> S - cheese puffs, water
> L - 1/8 of a slice of toast, 1 fish finger (crumb taken off) 2 chips, musali fruit bar
> 4oz milk
> S - a couple of peas, a broccoli floret, a bite of steak
> 4 oz
> 
> She does my head in, won't eat properly so wakes 3x a night for milk :dohh: thing is she's not fussy, she'll try/eat all sorts just really doesn't want quantity at all. Prefers to eat tiny amounts little and often or just chuck the food around. Wont be spoon fed at all
> 
> Anyone else have this? It's driving me mad.


How long do you leave her to eat for hun.

Have you tried tiny little bite size pieces of different things and leaving her for a good 30mins to pick at it?

Breakfast could be toast with butter, raisins and sliced banana. Take the crusts off the toast cos it takes so long to eat. Then eat your breakfast with her and potter around or switch the TV on while she finishes up. I don't usually lift M out until she is moaning to be lifted out and throwing her food on the floor etc. cos I know she's finished then.

She's getting a good variety when you look at it though and will eat more in her own time.

We have the opposite problem with M. She eats like a horse but absolutely hates milk. She usually takes just 2-4oz at bedtime and that's it for the whole day. She wakes in the night occasionally but if I was to offer a bottle of milk she'd scream at me cos she hates it :rofl: She constantly whinges for food as well :dohh: She's a bit lazy at feeding herself too and will sometimes moan and huff with her mouth hanging wide open waiting for you to put food in even though she's perfectly capable of feeding herself!


----------



## Farie

I do everything bite sized but after 10mins she gets bored and screams the house down to be taken out of her chair. Usually I end up trying her in there first then following her about offering morsels if food as she plays.
I might try raisins - she liked those last time :)

She's also a baggage as she won't eat banana/mango slimey food as she won't hold them. She'll nibble apple but not eat. She'd eat her body weight in blueberries but I'm worried if I offer those every single day she just won't eat anything untill the arrive (she already stops eating and tried her dinner away if I get them out to early)

She's 100x better with milk now we have vanilla flavored EleCare!


----------



## Natasha2605

Summer's munched all day long today haha! 

Breakfast - Some Water melon, toast with cheese spread.
Snack - Some Hula Hoops
Lunch - Some chicken noodles, Apple and Pear Slices
Snack - Rest of her Hula Hoops, couple of icepoles!
Dinner - Homemade Macaroni, Carrot Sticks, 2 wedges of watermelon, Milkybar Dessert

She then ate Broccoli and Green Peas off my plate when I was having my tea!


----------



## fuzzylu

my 2 have eaten lots today

B- homemade Pear pancakes thy ate 7 each as they love them so much
L-Cheese spread sandwitch, cherrie tomatos,breadsticks andwotsits.
D- Spagitti bloagnase with fresh bread, followed by chocolate fingers (at my parents house)

Snacks- Rasins, an orange, bananna, dried cranberries, a digestive biscuite between them

they must have been hungry boys today, they also had the usual night time milk of 8oz


----------



## HellBunny

B - Porridge with strawberries mixed in
L- Cheese sandwich
D - Spaghetti bolognaise then a banana with 2 tangerines.


----------



## rosie272

Today Charlie had:

B- Small bowl Special K, strawberries
S- Fruit salad, 2 oatcakes
L- Butternut squash soup (word of warning - don't draw a smiley face on the squash, christen it 'Bob' and then butcher it for soup - it traumatises your child :haha:), bread roll and a gingerbread man
S- Packet of Fruit Hearts
D- Chicken breast, brocolli, sweetcorn, peas & carrots (never ate potatoes), h/m raspberry cake & custard
Milk and small banana at bedtime


----------



## fairypop

Farie said:


> I do everything bite sized but after 10mins she gets bored and screams the house down to be taken out of her chair. Usually I end up trying her in there first then following her about offering morsels if food as she plays.
> I might try raisins - she liked those last time :)
> 
> She's also a baggage as she won't eat banana/mango slimey food as she won't hold them. She'll nibble apple but not eat. She'd eat her body weight in blueberries but I'm worried if I offer those every single day she just won't eat anything untill the arrive (she already stops eating and tried her dinner away if I get them out to early)
> 
> She's 100x better with milk now we have vanilla flavored EleCare!

My little one who is 13 and a half months won't eat much either. He used to eat a lot, but this past month, he has hardly eaten and has started waking for milk again in the night. He won't eat himself, won't even try with a spoon, will eat a bit of finger food, but hardly anything these days. Nightmare isn't it, he also screams to get out of the highchair! I am hoping it is a phase.


----------



## Campbell

Sharina - 23 months

Breakfast- 1 1/2 eggs (scrambled), 1/2 piece toast, 1/2 banana, 1/2 cup of milk.

Snack- GRADUATES cereal bar, blackberries

Lunch- Chicken nuggets and fries happy meal :dohh: (grandma fed her junk!)

Snack- GRADUATES fruit gummies

Supper- Steak, carrots, broccoli, macaroni, and ketchup.


----------



## bluehorse

Today...

Breakfast: Cinnamon squares and milk
Snack: Grapes
Lunch: H/m carrot and orange soup with a garlic pitta; strawberry fromage frais
Snacks: More grapes and a few white chocolate buttons
Dinner: Veggie sausage with mashed potato and sweetcorn; tinned peaches


----------



## Natasha2605

Breakfast - Some crumpets and Mixed Fruit Jam, an Orange
Lunch - Ham & Coleslaw sandwich, 3 big wedges of watermelon and a banana
Snack - Packet of Space Raiders Crisps
Dinner - Vegetable Ravioli and a mini cheese and ham pizza, some carrot sticks, pear slices and a milkybar dessert


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

B - Crunchy bran cereal
L - 2 slices of homemade bread with butter, fruit bar
Snack - bowl of cornflakes, organix animal biscuits
D - Pasta with chicken and broccoli, fromage frais, raisins


----------



## stardust599

My big girl used her fork properly for the first time to pick up her chicken at dinner today :-D Well done M!!!

Breakfast - Weetibix and a banana, water
Lunch - Sausage rolls, yoghurt, grapes and strawberries, cup of flavoured milk
Snack - Large organic rice cake, muller yoghurt, cup of water
Dinner - Chicken and a bit of rice (didn't like the sauce I made so I washed it off), bowl of cooked carrots, chopped pineapple and strawberries
Bed - 3oz milk

Tomorrow - 

Breakfast - Oats/porridge + strawberries
Snack - A banana
Lunch - Peanut butter sandwiches, pineapple chunks
Snack - Rice cake and yoghurt
Dinner - (not sure yet) healthy homemade pizza + veggies and then some grapes
Milk at bedtime


----------



## Squidge

B - weetabix & milk and a yoghurt 
D - ham sandwich, pack of Pom bears 
T - pork steak, mash, cabbage, peas, carrots & gravy 

Bed - milk


----------



## sept2010

B: 2 egg yolks fried, dry cornflakes
S: breastmilk
Lorridge with a small dollop of strawberry jam
S: half an oatcake, and a pear
D: baked chicken wings with salad and a few chips


----------



## rainbows_x

B: Cereal bar.
L: Turkey, tomato & cucumber sandwhich.
T: Bean & potato slice, shreddies with yoghurt.


----------



## HellBunny

Porridge and strawberries
Cheese Sandwich
Mini chocolate santa
Tangerine
Fish fingers, beans, peas and carrots (odd mix!)
Banana


----------



## rosie272

Charlie had:

B- Rice Krispies, an apple
S- Toast & banana (nursery)
L- Tomato & basil soup, ham & tomato sandwich, melon (nursery)
S- Grapes & a pear (nursery) 
D- Chicken, spinach & mushroom omlette, sweet potato wedges, fruit pot 
Milk at bedtime


----------



## GypsyDancer

Breakfast - Frosties and a banana
Snack - Wheatos (crisps)
Milk
Lunch - Chicken Nuggets, Veggie Fingers, Peas and ketchup
Snack - Grapes and a flump
Dinner - Creamy mushroom and wine chicken (im sure it wasnt actually alcoholic:blush:) he loved it though! With extra mushrooms added in, New potatoes with melted butter on and green beans
Dessert - Chocolate Orange cookie
Milk


----------



## snowy-willow

breakfast: weetabix with apple puree mixed in
snack: 3 yogurt covered raisins
lunch: pot roast lemon chicken, swede and potato mash, brccoli, carrot and celery. Slither of mint vienetta 
snack: 2 yogurt covered raisins
tea: creese cheese mini wrap (didn't like it though) so just had some pear and 3 yogurt covered raisins

2 6oz bottles.

Sounds a lot when written like that. she doesn't usually snack


----------



## bluehorse

Yesterday...

Breakfast: Weetabix and Rice Krispies with milk; grapes
Snack: Dates
Lunch: Baked beans and sweetcorn with white toast and butter; strawberry fromage frais
Snack: Mini carrot and tomato ricecakes; a few white chocolate buttons and some more grapes!
Dinner: Pasta with tomato and herb sauce and grated cheese; an apple


----------



## Sarah&Ady

B: readybrek with grated apple in, 2 slices of wholemeal toast with butter.
L: home made fish pie with peas,carrots and broccoli, yogurt & couple of rice cakes.
T: home made potato and leek soup with couple of bread sticks & fromage frais or strawberry ice cream (havent decided yet)


----------



## Farie

Home made yog with special k mushed in
Home made cake
Rice cakes with marmite, fruit bar
Fresh peas and dried apple
Risotto with sausage, peas, beans
Fruit puree


----------



## Kelz22

Breakfast- Porridge with a tiny bit of sugar,some milk.

Lunch- Chicken,tomato and cheese sandwich and a yogurt and juice

Dinner- Chilli con carne with boiled rice and some grapes and juice.

Snacks- Apple

Some milk before bed.


----------



## eddjanuary10

Yesterday-

b- porridge with banana & blueberries
l- tuna roll with cucumber sticks
d- chiken tikka with mash


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Yesterday:
Yogurt/Fruit
Soup
Tacos

Today:
Cereal
PB&J w/Celery & pretzels
Lasagna

Then i think the next day is:
Oatmeal
Spaghetti Os
Eat Out.


----------



## fairy1984

Breakfast : porridge (plain)
Snack: Icing (yep, just icing because we baked cakes and all she did was lick icing)
Lunch : tomato and basil ravioli, tomato sauce and sausage
Snack: 1 malted milk, plum
Dinner: chicken, rice, celery, carrots, leek, tomatoes (chicken casserole) and rice pudding


----------



## HellBunny

Porridge for breaky
half a slice of cheese on toast before we went shopping
Half an egg salad sandwich in Tesco and a pack of organix goodies
1 shortcake biscuit and a strawberry 
Jacket potato with beans
half a banana and a tangerine


----------



## GypsyDancer

2 milk feeds before breakfast
Breakfast - Pancakes with butter on and a banana
Snack - an almond slice but he didnt eat much
Lunch - Ravioli on toast
Snack - some jelly babies
Snack - a clementine
Dinner - Lasagna, chips, salad and garlic bread
Dessert - a jam dohnut
Milk before bed


----------



## pinktaffy

breakfast straberry flaver porrage.
L. homemade chicken soup.
D. homemade vegitable fingers with smiley faces the potato ones u buy frozen.
snacks toast, rasons, half a banana, cheese, grapes.


----------



## anna matronic

Shreddies and a banana
Digestive biscuit
Cheese toasted sarnie and some raisins
Cereal bar
Sweet and sour chicken with rice and a yoghurt

Bottle of cows milk before bed.


----------



## Princess86

B- oats porridge 

S- few choc buttons

L- Vegtable Lasgane

S- Raspberry yogurt 

D- Bit of chicken stir fry with noodles & bits of fish


----------



## eddjanuary10

b- weetabix, half slice of toast
l- chicken and cheese baguette
d- didn't want any 
s- banana,apple and grapes


----------



## Mee_Mummy

Yesterday my teething toddler had..

Breakfast - 4oz milk, half a slice of marmite on toast, 1 spoon of coco pops, 1 strawberry, handfull of grapes & a hand full of blueberries.
Snack - Box of organix raisins.
Lunch - half a slice of bread with chicken paste & a packet of organix tomato stars.
Snack - a clementine.
Dinner - half a small pancake 2 slices of a large orange & 2 strawberries.

He doesn't eat well at all any more :( x


----------



## Mee_Mummy

Today my fussy, teething toddler had -

Breakfast - 4oz milk, 1/4 slice of marmite on toast, a handful of grapes, 1 strawberry & a clementine.

Lunch - A piece of pasta, 1 yoghurt & 1/4 Organix soft rusk.

Dinner - A rice cake, 2 malted milk biscuits, an organix fruit pot, 4 small pieces of pork, 1 carrot finger & a bite of parsnip.

Supper - 8oz toddler milk.


----------



## snowy-willow

breakfast: yogurt with apple puree mixed in
lunch: lemon herby chicken, veg, mash and a little yorkie
snack: 5 yogurt covered raisins, a few raisins and a few dried apricot bits
tea: veggie omelette and grapes


----------



## Natasha2605

Brekkie - Scrambled Egg and Toast
Lunch - Ham and Cheese Sanwich, a Tomato and some cucumber chunks. Strawberry yogurt
Snack - Packet of Hula Hoops and five slices of watermelon
Dinner - Homemade Spag bol and garlic bread, banana and some apple slices

8oz bottle for bed at 7pm


----------



## llsarahll

Today Ryan had

Breakfast - cereal and a half a banana 

Lunch - a dairylea sandwich and half a banana 

Snack - some wheat hoops 

Dinner - home made cottage pie filled with peas and carrots and home made chips went down a treat lol and a yogurt 

8oz of milk at bed x


----------



## Dizzymum

breakfast - Satsuma, raisins, grapes and water (DH gave her it, as I was on a lie in!!)

lunch - breadsticks, dairylea, cuecumber, cheese cubes and an orange. Water

Dinner - quorn mince cooked with tomatoes and onions, with carrots, broccoli and mash.
Cherries and a plum fromage frais for pud. Water

Snack mid afternoon - annabel karmel banana crisps and some raisins.


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Breakfast: Poached egg and toast and a cup of milk

Lunch: Egg and Cress Sandwich, Fresh strawberries, Water

Snacks: Organix Carrot Stix, Babybel, Heinz Biscotti, Organix squeezy fruit puree

Dinner: Roast beef, potato, yorkshire, carrots and some of gdads birthday cake


----------



## RachA

Breakfast-porridge with raspberries and maple syrup, some milk
Lunch-cheese spread sandwich & a yoghert. 
Dinner-about 3 spoonfuls of chicken risotto, milk
Plus 2 biscuits at some point during the day. 

Not a good eating day for lo today :(


----------



## Natasha2605

Today Summer's had :

Brekkie - Bowl of weetos which she didn't eat. Plateful of strawberries, grapes and apple slices
Snack - Sausage Roll ( we were out)
Lunch - Home made Pasta Bolognase, some salt and vingegar crisps, banana
Dinner - Homemade Mince, Tatties and Dumplings, 2 Apricot Yogurts and a load of strawberries.

Then she'll have a bottle of milk for bed :)


----------



## Fabby

B - weetabix
L - homemade chicken dinner, fruit pot
D - ham sandwich, banana and yoghurt


----------



## stardust599

B - weetibix and banana
S - yoghurt
L - pasta in tomato sauce, apple slices, strawberries and grapes
S - rice cake, jaffa cake :blush:
D - sweet potato and beef stew then a yoghurt
Bedtime - milk 2oz

All served with water


----------



## snowy-willow

breakfast: 1 weetabix
6oz bottle
lunch: slice of toast, 8 grapes and 5 blueberries, bit of cheese, small bit of celery and 2 little animal biscuits
snack: 3 yogurt covered raisins and dried apricot and raisins
tea: chilli and rice
6oz bottle at bedtime


----------



## rosie272

Today Charlie had:

B- An apple on the way to nursery
S- Toast and banana, cup of milk (nursery)
L- Sausage casserole, carrots & peas, fruit salad (nursery)
S- Grapes, breadsticks, water
D- Chicken & spinach omlette, blueberry cake, water
Milk at bedtime


----------



## sleeping bubs

its been ages since I wrote on here

But anyway
Today

B- Weetabix and some of my fried egg and beans
S- Yoghurt drink
L- brown bread cheese triangle sandwich, 8 blueberries some onion rings and a milky bar
S- 200mls strawberry Paediasure
T- Pasta and cheese, fruit pouch and a couple of biscotti biscuits

some cows milk before bed


----------



## Emzywemzy

Forgot about this thread! 

Today Holly had:

Breakfast- cup of toddler milk, bowl of shreddies
Lunch- Tuna pasta bake, a satsuma and a banana
Snack- 2 biscottis
Dinner- Sweet and sour chicken, courgettes and rice, a cookie

And a beaker of toddler milk before bed :)


----------



## Mee_Mummy

My boy had:

Breakfast - 8oz cows milk, 2 spoons of coco pops, 1/4 of an apple with peanut butter, slice of processed pork off dad as he was doing his pack up & 3/4 slice of bread.

Snack - handful of raisins & a rice cake with strawberry jam.

Lunch - half a shredded chicken fillet with baked sweet potato, pimento stuffed olives & cherry tomatoes. (He didn't eat the potato though).

Snack - half a clementine & a handful of grapes.

Dinner - Lamb cooked in tomatoes & veg stock & onion served with lemon and coriander cous cous & green beans. He ate all the lamb & a few fork fulls of cous cous.

Pudding - 1/4 baked banana with melted chocolate. 

We had a very good day today! :thumbup:


----------



## Kelz22

Breakfast - Scrambled eggs and a little bit of milk to drink.

Lunch - Tuna,onion,mayo sandwich,yogurt and some juice.

Dinner - Stew and some fruit and some juice.

Some milk before bed.


----------



## bluehorse

Yesterday Grace KEPT requesting grapes!...

Breakfast; Shreddies and milk; grapes
Snack: 2 Organix gingerbread men and more grapes
Lunch: Tomato and red pepper soup (didn't eat much of this) with a toasted muffin and butter; a pear and strawberry fromage frais
Snack: More grapes!
Dinner: Breaded vegetable finger and sweet potato wedges; tinned mandarins and 1/2 a milky bar


----------



## Laucu

Today Emma had

Milk
B - Toast with Nutella (I wish she would eat porridge but she has gone right off it!) followed by a fromage frais
S - A rich tea biscuit at playgroup
L - 1 and 1/2 slices of cheese on toast, followed by a yoghurt and grapes
S - none today
D - noodles with broccoli, peas and sweetcorn (this is a new discovery, I am so glad she ate it!), followed by a banana and blueberries

She will have some more milk before bed too.


----------



## pinktaffy

b. porrage. and grapes.
l. cheese pastey. wich is just basically loads of grated cheeck minced onion rolled in puff pastry lo loves it. then yogurt.
d.homade pasta bake and then jelly.
not many snacks today other than apple and some cheese and a few rasins.


----------



## x__amour

Breakfast: Cheerios in milk.
Lunch: Spaghetti rings. Water.
Snack: Baby goldfish. (Before you wonder, look here :lol:)
Dinner: Cheese and spinach ravioli. Apple juice.


----------



## Jadey-x

So far she's had 

B. Cereal, cuppa tea & a banana
L. Cheese salad sandwich (which she didn't finish) & a satsuma

Tonight for dinner we're all having Pie & mash with mixed veg & gravy

Snack wise throughout the day she'll probably have a handful of raisins n maybe a jaffa cake or two, cheese & crackers or an apple. She'll probably have a yoghurt after dinner, squash with her dinner & then milk just before bed :)


----------



## TennisGal

Br: porridge with agave and banana
Sn: banana muffin, milk
Lu: turkey salad roll, organix carrot puffs, fruit chunks
Sn: smoothie, cold roast courgette. Odd snack.
Din: Persian lamb, in pomegranate molasses, dill rice, cucumber salad. Pear tart with creme Fraiche.

Now angling for a bowl of cereal. Seriously, some days Queen Elizabeth is like a Hoover...other days, she takes an hour to eat some peas :rofl:


----------



## dani_tinks

B - Two dippy eggs with one slice of toast
S - Banana and a packet of hulla hoops
L - Couple of bites of a dairylea sandwich
D - H/M spag bol, two yoghurts, an apple and some grapes

He's been drinking water all day and had a warm milk before bed.


----------



## Murphy98

B- banana, some cheerios on his tray, Wheetabix, milk
L- penne in tomato sauce with parmesean cheese, peas+corn, canned mandarin slices, milk
S- flavored yogurt, avocado slices and blueberries, water
D- salmon, broccoli, plain yogurt, more blueberries


----------



## sleeping bubs

yesterday
B- Porridge and some of my toast and half banana
L- Cheese spread brown bread sandwiches, bisciotti, blueberries some kewi, yogurt, some crisps and cake
S- 200mls Paediasure and 2 mini bread sticks
T- (late wake up from nap) so mash poatoe hot dog sausages, fruit pouch and 2 choc biscuits

1/2 cup milk before bed


----------



## Laucu

Today Her Highness ate:

B - toast with jam and a fromage frais
L - tomato soup with cheese on toast, a couple of cherry tomatoes and a yoghurt
D - will be toad in the hole (from the River Cottage baby and toddler book!), most likely followed by blueberries and a banana


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Today Kai had:

B - Shreddies with blackberries

S - Banana

L - Sausage, scrambled egg and toast

S - Fresh Strawberries and an Organix Goodies squeezy

D - Pizza with onion and sweetcorn, spaghetti hoops and mini waffles, nectarine


----------



## pinktaffy

today.
breakfast. sredded weet
lunch. chicken soap and alot of bread lol she just kept asking for more, it was freshley baked from my bread maker and it was still warm (it was yummy hehe) so she had so much bread.
dinner. was lamb hotpot she enjoyed that. i did not give her anymore bread with that she had enough at lunch hehe.
then when her dad came home from work she stole chips off his plate lol.
snacks. yogurt a jelly. rasons. and grapes


----------



## Emzywemzy

Today Holly had:

Breakfast: cup of milk, 2 slices of toast
Lunch: bit of cold pasta, some cheese, some ham, a tomato, a satsuma, a slice of bread and butter and a yogurt
Snack: 1/2 bag of wotsits
Dinner: massive portion of shepherds pie, peas a yogurt and a banana

And a cup of milk before bed


----------



## MrsVenn

Molly today so far has had:

B - 2 slices toast and honey
L - slice of cheddar, a pickled onion and a bowl of couscous. A humzinger.
D - Will be having sausages, pasta and brocolli for dinner plus orange jelly.


----------



## bluehorse

Yesterday....

Breakfast: 2 lemon and raisin pancakes with natural yogurt and a drizzle of honey; grapes
Snack: Wholemeal rusk
Lunch: Jacket potato with tuna mayonnaise; a pear 
Snack: Dates
Dinner: H/m Lentil, sweet potato and spinach daahl with a piece of naan bread; strawberry fromage frais and a chocolate coin


----------



## bluehorse

and today...

Breakfast: Weetabix and Rice Krispies with milk
Snack: Grapes and a small chocolate Christmas decoration
Lunch: Jacket potato with baked beans and cheese; an apple and a strawberry fromage frais
Snack: A wheatbran breadstick
Dinner: Pasta shells with tomato and herb sauce and grated cheese; tinned apricots
Snack: Another wheatbran breadstick


----------



## Emzywemzy

Today Holly has had:

Breakfast: toast and cup of milk
Snack: lots of fruit and toast at toddler group
Lunch: scrambled egg and beans, a banana 
Snack: 1/2 pack of wotsits
Dinner: sausages, chips and peas. Jelly for afters!

Cup of milk before bed.


----------



## rosie272

Today Charlie had:

B- Dry Blueberry wheats, an apple
S- Strawberries and grapes, 2 oatcakes
L- Tomato & garlic pasta bake with brocolli, smoothie pouch
S- Packet of Fruitz buttons, 1/2 banana
D- Sausage, corn-on-the-cob, sweet potato mash, blueberries
1/2 banana and cup of milk before bed


----------



## KittyVentura

Milk 
B - Croissant, banana and raisins (grazed so no snack)
L - Curry and rice
Snack - Grapes and flapjack
D - Fishfingers and beans
Milk


----------



## eddjanuary10

Today Ihsan had-

b- a bowl of just right
l- toast and peanut butter, a yoghurt
d- chicken & nan bread, cucumber, 1 pakora
d- blueberries, grapes, melon, strawberries, rice pudding, a pineapple ring, bit of birthday cake, bit of cheese. (it was his birthday party tonight!)


----------



## louandivy

b: cinnamon porridge with raisins
snack: dried apricots, more raisins, grapes
l: hummus, lettuce and cherry tomato sandwich, baby flapjack
d: lentil and carrot shepherds pie with a sweet potato mash topping, grapes for dessert


----------



## willow77

Poppy had today
Breakfast - 2 slices of toast
Snack - Raisins, biscuit
Lunch - 3/4 cheese toastie, few crisps
Dinner - few bites of roast potato, bite of chicken,
Apple crumble and ice cream
Milk


----------



## louandivy

b: toast with jam and grapes
s: apricots and raisins
l: leftover lentil shepherds pie, a strawberry and banana smoothie and some blueberries
d: bacon and butterbean stew with a slice of olive ciabatta, apple and blackberry crumble for dessert


----------



## v2007

Brekkie: 3 Weetabix, 2 slices of toast and a cup of milk. 

2 Jaffa Cakes.

Dinner: Roast beef, potatoes, yorkshire pudding, cabbage, broccoli and carrots. 

Rice Pudding

Packet of Monster Munch. 

Kid is a wee piggy and their is nowt on her. 

V xxx


----------



## rosie272

Today Charlie had:

B- Toast with cashew butter & banana, milk
S- Blueberries
L- Scrambled egg, toast, tomatoes, grapes & apples (asda cafe)
S- Fruitz buttons
D- Courgette, mushroom, peppers & tomato pasta bake, pear crumble
Milk at bedtime


----------



## bluehorse

Today:

Breakfast: Weetabix and milk; tinned apricots
Snack: 2 Organix gingerbread men; dates
Lunch: Jacket potato with tuna mayonnaise; a slice of her birthday cake and grapes
Snack: Sultanas
Dinner: 2 breaded vegetable fingers; mashed potato/carrot and brocolli florets (first time she's eaten brocolli that's not been blended or mixed into something!!!); strawberry fromage frais


----------



## Emzywemzy

Today Holly had:

Breakfast: 2 slices of toast and butter, cup of milk
Lunch: Philli sandwich, tomato wedges, an apple, pretzel things and a petit filous
No snack today
Dinner: Sausage casserole, h/m apple crumble and custard

And a cup of milk before bed


----------



## Emzywemzy

Today Holly had:

Breakfast: 2 slices of toast and butter, cup of milk
Lunch: Philli sandwich, tomato wedges, pretzel things and a petit filous
No snack today
Dinner: Sausage casserole, h/m apple crumble and custard

And a cup of milk before bed


----------



## louandivy

breakfast: shreddies and blueberries
snack: raisins
lunch: ham sandwich, petit filous, blueberries and a baby flapjack
dinner: chickpea, carrot and broccoli korma with rice, grapes for dessert


----------



## KiansMummy

breakfast - Scrambled egg on toast and drink of water
lunch - philadelphia cheese and ham sandwich ,some banana slices and some sultanas and a drink of juice

Then at childminders
snack - pear and apples
dinner- braising steak and mash, peas and carrots and a yoghurt and iced biscuit ( theyd been making biscuits so had them for pudding0

then came home and helped me eat my ratatouille lol xx


----------



## rosie272

Today was a fruity day!

B- Apple slices, loads of grapes
S- Toast and banana, blueberries
L- Chicken & sweetcorn soup, wholemeal tortilla wrap & tomatoes, more grapes 
S- 3 bran oatcakes, raw baby sweetcorn, juicebox
D- Chicken drumsticks, brocolli, carrots, green beans & a waffle, even more grapes!! 2 wafer biscuits
Milk and a half slice of toast before bed


----------



## willow77

B Cheerios
S raisins & a biscuit
L chips & bite of chicken nugget :) & a satsuma
D sausage (wouldn't eat the mash or veg) 
Hm carrot cake


----------



## MaskedKitteh

B. Cheerios& yogurt
S. Ribena & raisins (for being a good boy at the drs)
L. Cheese on toast
S. Flapjack
D. Chips, nuggets, beans, apple&grape bag, freddo bar & 100% orange juice Capri sun in the morrisons cafe.
Milk before bed


----------



## eddjanuary10

b- weetabix, half slice of toast and peanut butter
l- chicken in tomato and herb sauce, potato wedges
s- raisins & banana
d- dhal curry with boiled rice


----------



## HellBunny

Apricot porridge and half a slice of toast
Fish fingers for lunch ;)
Banana and a tangerine in the afternoon
Sausage, scrambled egg and beans for tea
seeded toast before bed


----------



## katieandfras

Breakfast: Porridge and a banana
Snack: (at Grannys so probably biscuits:dohh:)
Lunch: Crackers with marmite and cheese, snack a jacks and a yoghurt
Dinner: Refused as so tired:sleep:


----------



## HellBunny

Good day today!! :D

B - Porridge, abit of toast
L - half an egg salad sandwich, a packet of goodies crisps, a shortcake biscuit
D - shepherds pie with lots of veggies and gravy, blueberries and an orange


----------



## Natasha2605

I feel like all Summer's done today is eat haha!:

Brekkie - Some weetos, bag of apple and pear slices
Snack - Banana, 2 yogurts
Lunch - Slice Pizza, Coleslaw, Cucumber sticks, Carrot Sticks then some Macaroni Cheese cause she was like a little hoover!
Snack - Another yougurt, some hula hoops
Dinner - Stewed Sausages, Mash , Carrots and Onion. Another bag of apple and pear slices.

Dunno where she put it!


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

yesterday Ruby ate more than me I think:

B: Large bowl of rice krispies
Snack - handful of raisins, 2 fruit pouches
Lunch - Tuna sandwich with 2 slices of bread, organix fruit bar
Tea at nursery: Chicken noodle soup, bread and butter
Tea at my mum's: fish fingers and 5 florets of broccoli, a yoghurt

Today:

B:large bowl of rice krispies
Snack - 2 slices of toast with fruit spread, raisins
Lunch - cheese sandwich with 1 slice of bread, yoghurt, fruit pouch
D - veggie sausage, parsnip wedges, broccoli, a fairy cake


----------



## louandivy

breakfast: shreddies and a banana
snack: raisins
lunch: pitta bread with hummus, sweetcorn, a petit filous, apricots and raisins
snack: a scotch pancake and blueberries
dinner: h/m vegetable risotto (asparagus, carrots, green beans, courgettes and peas) she ate it ALL, so satisfying to see! And a raspberry fruit juice ice lolly for dessert because I was so impressed with her munching down so many vegetables.


----------



## Emzywemzy

Today Holly had:

Breakfast- 1 weetabix and milk, cup of milk
Snack- lots of fruit (grapes, apple, satsuma, etc) at toddler group
Lunch- egg salad sandwich, petit filous, a banana
Snack- 2 breadsticks
Dinner- Fresh pasta and tomato and marscapone sauce, 2 slices of garlic bread. A bowl of Peaches, Banana and Yoghurt for afters.

And a cup of milk before bed :)


----------



## rosie272

Today was a bottomless pit day!

B- Scrambled egg & a muffin, grapes & OJ
S- Fruit salad, 2 bran oatcakes
L- Vegetable soup, carrot sticks & hummous, Fruitz buttons
S- Apple slices & cashew butter, smoothie pouch
D- Paprika chicken, brocolli, baby sweetcorn, carrot batons, sweet potato wedges, 1/2 slice carrot cake
Milk at bedtime


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

louandivy said:


> breakfast: shreddies and a banana
> snack: raisins
> lunch: pitta bread with hummus, sweetcorn, a petit filous, apricots and raisins
> snack: a scotch pancake and blueberries
> dinner: h/m vegetable risotto (asparagus, carrots, green beans, courgettes and peas) she ate it ALL, so satisfying to see! And a raspberry fruit juice ice lolly for dessert because I was so impressed with her munching down so many vegetables.

Ivy is like the model vegetable eater! :haha: You must be a better cook than me that's all I say!


----------



## louandivy

Mum2b_Claire said:


> louandivy said:
> 
> 
> breakfast: shreddies and a banana
> snack: raisins
> lunch: pitta bread with hummus, sweetcorn, a petit filous, apricots and raisins
> snack: a scotch pancake and blueberries
> dinner: h/m vegetable risotto (asparagus, carrots, green beans, courgettes and peas) she ate it ALL, so satisfying to see! And a raspberry fruit juice ice lolly for dessert because I was so impressed with her munching down so many vegetables.
> 
> Ivy is like the model vegetable eater! :haha: You must be a better cook than me that's all I say!Click to expand...

As long as it is smothered in some kind of sauce and doesn't taste like REAL vegetable, Ivy will eat it :haha: Plus I mix in soft cheese with my risotto so that probably makes it 100 times less healthy :dohh:


----------



## fluffpuffin

Isla had today:
breakfast: toffee flavour ready brek, blueberries
lunch: dusted plaice fillet, new potatoes, cherry tomatoes
snack: cheese straws, yoghurt, orange
dinner: wholemeal bread, cheese, boiled egg (which she only had one bite off)
milk before bed & water during the day


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

louandivy said:


> Mum2b_Claire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louandivy said:
> 
> 
> breakfast: shreddies and a banana
> snack: raisins
> lunch: pitta bread with hummus, sweetcorn, a petit filous, apricots and raisins
> snack: a scotch pancake and blueberries
> dinner: h/m vegetable risotto (asparagus, carrots, green beans, courgettes and peas) she ate it ALL, so satisfying to see! And a raspberry fruit juice ice lolly for dessert because I was so impressed with her munching down so many vegetables.
> 
> Ivy is like the model vegetable eater! :haha: You must be a better cook than me that's all I say!Click to expand...
> 
> As long as it is smothered in some kind of sauce and doesn't taste like REAL vegetable, Ivy will eat it :haha: Plus I mix in soft cheese with my risotto so that probably makes it 100 times less healthy :dohh:Click to expand...

haha me too, I do it in the oven instead of standing there stirring for ages, then put soft cheese / creme fraiche in at the end to make it creamy like it should be :) And Ruby's veg are always smothered in ketchup :dohh:


----------



## pa2k84

Breakfast: Large bowl cheerios and a banana
Snack: (at toddler group) plain biscuit and his body weight in grapes!
Lunch: h/m macaroni cheese with carrots, mini choc chrispie cake (made yesterday) and a pear
Snack: Raisins
Tea: h/m pizza with rice dish (rice, chopped peppers, sweetcorn, cucumber, tomato) his weight again in strawberries! Angel delight (first time - he licked bowl clean so guessing he liked it)


----------



## vespersonicca

Breakfast: Oatmeal with fruit puree with milk
Snack: A Finnish rice pie (rice porridge in a mini rye crust) with milk
Lunch: Cheese and chicken sandwich, 1 tangerine, and milk
Snack: Another Finnish rice pie with a small cup of fruit smoothie
Dinner: Teriyaki chicken wok and vegetables with noodles and milk (and a mint chip cookie for dessert since he helped bake!)
Evening snack: Porridge with fruit puree


----------



## eddjanuary10

yesterday-

b- just right cereal & and banana
l- kids pizza at m&s, strawberries
d- hm leek and potato soup, crusty bread. chicken & broccoli stirfry with noodles (picked out peppers and mushrooms)


----------



## MrsVenn

Today Molly had:

B - Rice krispies
L - Cheese, crackers, grilled chicken and cheese pinwheel
D - Will be crab, peas and new potatoes. Followed by raspberries.


----------



## pa2k84

Breakfast:weetabix with blueberries then more blueberries and square my toast with marmite
snack:pear and buttered crackers
lunch:pasta with pasatta, Aubergine and mushroom with grated cheese followed by more blueberries!
snack:biscuit (at group)
tea:egg mayo sandwich, organix carrot sticks, cucumber, grayed cheese and banana followed by jaffa cake


----------



## HellBunny

Porridge and some blueberries
Fish fingers and carroty waffles
an orange and a banana
jacket potato and tuna
a slice of seeded toast


----------



## rosie272

Today Charlie had:

B- Blueberry wheats & milk
S- Toast and Marmite, grapes & strawberries
L- Butternut squash wedges, chicken drumsticks, fruit salad
S- Chocolate buttons, an apple
D- Sausage casserole with loads of veg, 2 summer fruit ryvita, grapes 
Milk and a small banana


----------



## fluffpuffin

Breakfast: Readybrek
Lunch: pasta bake with tomato & sausage; petit filous
Snack: orange, cheese straws
Dinner: wholemeal bread, cheese, cherry tomatoes


----------



## bluehorse

Breakfast: 1/2 slice of white toast with peanut butter; a pear
Snack: Wheatbran breadstick
Lunch; Lentil, butternut squash and parsnip soup with a bread roll and butter (didn't eat much of either); tinned mandarin segments
Snack: Small slice of her birthday cake
Dinner: Pizza potato ( The inside of a jacket potato mashed with tomato, tomato puree and different cheeses and put back in the shell); natural yogurt pot


----------



## pa2k84

Breakfast: porridge with blueberries plus more blueberries (has a bit of an addiction o think!)
snack: organix. Raspberry and apple oat bar
lunch:bread and marmite, cheese, half apple, cucumber, quavers and a little slice cake
snack: more blueberries! And crackers
tea: hm brocolli quiche, mash potato and carrots followed by custard and hm jam tart


----------



## willow77

B 2 slices of toast
S banana & biscuit
L chips
S raisins & apple
D lasagna, garlic bread, yoghurt
Milk


----------



## eddjanuary10

yesterday

b- weetabix
s- bowl of greek yoghurt & blueberries 
l- cheese and broccoli soup
s- strawberry and banana smoothie
d- spicy chicken mince pasta


----------



## dani_tinks

Breakfast - bowl of shreddies, two dippy eggs and one slice of toast
Snack - Hulla hoops, bowl of grapes and a shortbread biscuit
Lunch - Dairylea sandwich and a banana
Dinner - Waffles, chicken breast, beans and tomatoes
Pud - rice pudding and a yoghurt

(hes hungry today!)


----------



## vespersonicca

B: Oatmeal with blueberries (about 2dl) + milk to drink
L: Nealry a whole jar of meat casserole mixed with cottage cheese (2tbs) + milk
S: 1 slice wheat bread with margarine and slice cheddar cheese, 1 pear cubed + milk to drink
D: Chicken fajitas with sour cream and tortilla + milk to drink
S: Barley porridge with mango puree + milk to drink


----------



## Natasha2605

Breakfast - Some weetos (didn't eat much), a banana and a pear
Snack - Some Hula Hoops
Lunch - Cheese , Ham and Leek Pasta, yougurt and apple slices
Snack - Watermelon and a Flump
Dinner - Chicken Pasta with peppers, onions & mushroom. Garlic Bread. Yougurt

8oz bottle for bed :)


----------



## gingajewel

Breakfast - Rice Krispies then Blueberries

Lunch - Dairylea Dunker, nuts and Raisins, quavers

Snack - Animal biscuits and some grapes

Tea - Meatballs, wedges and sweetcorn followed by an orange and twp yoghurts

Then when daddy came home shes shared some of his tea - pie, mash and veg!!!!


----------



## emzky90

Today Marnie had:

Breakfast- Milk, Orange infused raisins and cheerios

Lunch- Cheese and crackers with cucumber and 2 satsunas

Tea- Ham Salad and potatoes.

Milk before bed.


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

B - 2 bowls of rice krispies
Snack - breadstick
Lunch - lots of homemade cheese biscuits, a yogurt and a fruit pouch
Snack - homemade mini jam tart and a little cake at toddler group, pack of apple crisps
Dinner - Cheese omelette, potato wedges and an apple


----------



## Emzywemzy

Today Holly had:

Breakfast- 2 slices of toast and 2 sausages
Lunch- Cheese sandwich, salt and vinegar twist things, a tomato, a banana and a yoghurt
No Snack today
Dinner- fish fingers, potato smileys, beans and sweetcorn. Another banana.

And a beaker of milk before bed :)


----------



## loopy_lou

A good food day for us as its the 1st day of dropping her daytime bottle of milk.

Breakfast - Cow and Gate 1st Muesli and small square of toast with water
Lunch - Cup of tea (mostly water with a little milk) with rice cakes from snacks
Dinner - 1 & 1/2 Rice pudding pots (mango) and a large bowl of cereal (1 weetabix and some cornflakes)
Snack - Bag of organix corn chips (tomato wheel ones) and 4 rice cakes


----------



## rosie272

Charlie is a little bit off colour today, so has had:

B- Innocent smoothie, blueberries
S- Wheat crackers, grapes
L- Squash soup, melon balls
S- Toast, banana, milk
D- Baked sweet potato, butter, brocolli, jelly
Milk and 1/2 slice toast at bedtime


----------



## HellBunny

Breakfast - Porridge
Lunch - A cheese and ham sandwich, banana and orange
Dinner - Jacket potato with chilli con carne (a milder version of the one me and o/h had haha)


----------



## GypsyDancer

Milk
Breakfast - Toast with butter,a yoghurt and a cereal bar
Snack - Hula Hoops and a babybel
Lunch - Fishcake, Potato waffles and spaghetti and a twirl
Snack - An orange, some frutella
Dinner - Sausage and mixed bean casserole with peppers in and mashed potatoe
Dessert - Strawberries and a chocolate mousse
Milk


----------



## lisa35

Breakfast- 1 slice of toast/ 5 oz bottle of milk
Snack- ginger bread man and a few animal biscuits / juice
Lunch- spaghetti bolognese / juice
Snack- quavers & mini cocktail sausages/ juice

For tea he will have - a sandwich & fruit & a yoghurt
Bed - 9oz bottle of milk


----------



## TennisGal

Br: very large bowl of porridge with honey and banana 
Sn: fruit salad
Lu: half a chicken salad sandwich, half a cashew butter and jam sandwich...organix carrot puffs...agave apple muffin and yoghurt
Dins will be: cod, gnocchi, tomatoey paprika and chorizo sauce...side of various veggies...plum cake tatin, custard
Warm milk before bed


----------



## HellBunny

B - Fudge flavoured porridge
Snack - organix crisps
L - egg mayo and cress sandwich with an orange and banana
T - chicken tikka curry, naan bread and half a veggie samosa (homemade curry)


----------



## MaskedKitteh

Very good day here yesterday

b: refused cheerios, ate an apple
s: yogurt and milk filled cake bar
l; cheese toastie and fruit salad (orange, grapes & rasins)
d: pasta with tomato, red & yellow pepper, corgette, carrot, mushroom and celery (hidden veg) sauce. Peppa pig fromage frais

more fruit salad before bed


----------



## MrsVenn

Today Molly had:

B - Bowl of porridge and some of Daddy's pop tart..
L - Slice toast, tea bread, clementine, 1/2 hot cross bun and a box of raisins.
D - Cheese and crackers and jelly.

8oz milk


----------



## Maman

not a lot :/

Breakfast-brioche 
snack- wafer and hot chocolate after we came in from the snow, we had 6 kids round!
we totally missed lunch
dinner-(starter) garlic sausage and baguette, chicken and spinach tagliatelle with a creme fraiche sauce
dessert- cherries with sabayon
before bed he had half a punnet of blueberries and a banana


----------



## HellBunny

Porridge
Half a slice of toast
A few mini potato waffles
Jacket potato and tuna
half a banana and 2 tangerines


----------



## Emzywemzy

Yesterday Holly had:

Breakfast: Bowl of Shreddies and a cup of milk
Lunch: Scrambled egg on toast, a yoghurt, a satsuma
Snack: several jaffa cakes (kept stealing them from Daddy!!) and a slice of toast
Dinner: Mince and mushrooms with rice and peas, a satsuma, a banana and 1/2 an apple

And a cup of milk before bed.


----------



## RachA

Well this is a good one:

2 weetabix with blueberries
Panettone 
About 5 pieces of pasta
1 segment of a clementine 
Plus her milk-maybe 15oz


----------



## SKATERBUN

2 Weetabix
Raisens
chicken salad sandwich 
banana
an oat biscuit
pasta bolognese
yoghurt


----------



## MrsVenn

Today Molly had:

B - Toast with honey
L - Clementine, some rice cakes, cheese cubes, Jacobs crackers and a yoghurt.
D - A bit of spaghetti bolognaise and ice cream

Snacks - biscuit and clementine.

6oz milk


----------



## HellBunny

Apricot flavoured porridge
Fish fingers for lunch
Pasta bake with mattessons sausage and red peppers in it for tea.
2 tangerines and toast before bed


----------



## MaskedKitteh

Yesterday

b.yogurt& fruit (grape, orange & rasin)
s.1/2 hot cross bun
l.cheese & bbq sauce toastie & 1/2 apple
s. 1/2 hit cross bun
d. Refused pasta, ate 1/2 apple & yogurt


----------



## rosie272

Today Charlie had:

B- Mini weetabix (dry) blueberries
S- Toast, banana, milk (nursery)
L- Brocolli soup, seeded roll, rice pudding & sultanas (nursery)
S- Pancake & fruit salad (nursery)
D- Vegetable stir fry (brocolli, cabbage, carrot, baby corn, peppers), brown rice, an apple
Milk and a biscuit at bedtime


----------



## vespersonicca

Yesterday he was hungry!

Breakfast: oatmeal with fruit puree (all!) and 1/2 croissant from our plates, milk
Midmorning snack: 1/2 slice of wheat bread with margarine and 2dl mango banana smoothie
Lunch: A little sausage soup and bread, a whole banana, and 1/2 tangerine, milk
Snack: Strawberry/rhubarb soup in natural yogurt with water
Dinner: Chicken teriyaki wok - mostly just the chicken and carrots, milk
Evening snack: Rye porridge with fruit puree (only a few bites this time), milk


----------



## gingajewel

Yesterday Megan had:

- Shreddies, about 15 blueberries and an orange
- Snack of some chocolate covered raisins
-Tomato Soup and bread, grapes
-Some haribo sweeties
- Spaghetti bolognese and garlic bread


----------



## dani_tinks

Yesterday Jacob had - 

B - two dippy eggs and a bit of toast
L - two tomatoes, a dairy lea sandwich and a packet of hulla hoops
S - banana and some apple
D - hm spag bol
P - birthday cake, two yoghurts and a cookie

Today

B - Grapes and pear
L - cheese and onion sandwich, couple of cocktail sausages, hulla hoops and a cookie :lol:
D - waffles, veggie fingers and tomatoes
P - yoghurt


----------



## louandivy

b: shreddies and a banana
l: ham sandwich, grapes, apple juice and yoghurt covered fruit flakes
snack: half of my cinnamon swirl! cheeky.
d: mixed bean and courgette chili with rice and soured cream, raspberries and a petit filous for dessert


----------



## Emzywemzy

Today Holly had:

Breakfast: 2 slices of toast with nutella, cup of milk
Lunch: Cheese sandwich, a tomato, grapes and some crisps
Snack: 2 tuc crackers, apple slices and a satsuma
Dinner: Mince, mushrooms, peas and sweetcorn with rice, a bowl of jelly for pudding

And a cup of milk before bed :)


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

B: some rice krispies with raspberries and marmite on toast

S: orgnanix fruit squeezy, gingerbread man, plum cheese rings, organix rice cakes

L: ham sandwich, banana with custard

Dinner: homemade chicken casserole with veg and potatoes. Some nectarine


----------



## MrsVenn

Today Molly had:

B - toast and honey
L - Cheese and crackers, satsuma. 
D - Tuna pasta bake, raisins and flapjack.


----------



## charlotte-xo

Today Alfie had: 

B - a slice of toast with apricot jam, rice pudding pot and a piece of banana.
D - we went out so he had a cheese, tomato and onion panini, he ate about half, cucumber and carrot sticks and a couple of his strawberry rice cakes.
T - half of a spinach and to tomato omelette followed by two banana and Custard pots.
S - apple crisps, two biscotties and some grapes.

Xx


----------



## HellBunny

Today J had:
Quaker porridge for breakfast
Tuna sandwich and a Kiwi fruit.
Fish fingers and a banana at my mums house
Jacket potato and beans for tea with 2 tangerines and a slice of toast before bed.


Good day food wise he has ate more than me!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Today Holly had:

Breakfast: 2 toast with peanut butter, a cup of milk
Lunch: Cheese sandwich and a few of my doritos
Snack: 2 apple biscottis
Dinner: Ham and pineapple pizza, a satsuma and some grapes

And a cup of milk before bed :)


----------



## fairypop

Today Loki had:

B:Half an oatibix, some blueberries and blackberries, half a piece of toast
L: Cheese sandwich, a few Organix carrot crisps, a banana, blueberries
D: mini soya sausages, peas, chickpeas, blackberries, Organix orange mini biscuits and a plum fromage frais
All with water

8oz of milk


----------



## stardust599

Yesterday -

B - Weetibix + a banana
S - Yoghurt
L - Nutella Sandwich, grapes
D - Pasta in tomato + garlic sauce with cheese, a few spoonfuls of jelly, a fruit smoothie/puree squeezie

Today -
B - Weetibix + a banana
S - Raisins+sultanas, sliced peaches
L - A sausage roll, halfed cherry tomatoes, a few cubes of cheese
S - Yoghurt, grapes
D - Beef/vegetable stew with potatoes + bread, fruit puree squeezie


----------



## eddjanuary10

Yesterday-

b- weetabix
s- strawberries & banana
l- cheese and tomato toastie
d- creamy chicken and mushroom pasta


----------



## rosie272

Yesterday Charlie had:

B- Toast and Marmite, melon slices
S- Fruit salad, 2 oatcakes
L- Sausage Casserole & potatos, glass milk, grapes
S- Smoothie & a banana
D- Chicken, spinach & mushroom omlette with peas and corn on the cob, strawberry jelly with pineapple pieces
Milk and 2 breadsticks at bedtime


----------



## bluehorse

Yesterday:

Breakfast: Toasted muffin with strawberry jam; grapes
Snack: Sultanas and a plain biscotti
Lunch: Jacket potato with tuna; mango slices and strawberry fromage frais
Snack: 1/2 a wheatbran breadstick
Dinner: Trout fillet, mashed potato, brocolli and peas; tinned pears and natural Greek yogurt

Today:

Breakfast: Cinnamon squares with milk and sultanas
Snack: Organix gingerbread man and some dates
Lunch: Parsnip, butternut squash and lentil soup with brown bread and butter; strawberry fromage frais
Snack: Grapes
Dinner: Pasta shells with sweet potato, tomato and cheese sauce plus more grated cheese on top; a banana


----------



## rosie272

Today Charlie had:

B- Weetabix minis (dry), a pear
S- Toast & banana, glass milk
L- Vegetable pasta bake, garlic bread, grapes
S- Blackberries & raspberries
D- Sweet potato & carrot soup, bread, mini vanilla cone 
Milk and a rice cake at bedtime


----------



## willow77

Breakfast - A slice of toast and a bowl of fruit n fibre
Snack - Banana & a good few mouthfuls of cake mixture lol
Lunch - Half a turkey and mayo sandwich
Snack - Biscuit
Dinner - Pizza, chips & a yoghurt

Milk before bed


----------



## jstarr

Yesterday
B readybrek and fruit purée 
L mash veg fish in butter sauce, grapes and blueberries
S couple of cinnamon apple biscuits
D kind of cottage pie but with turkey mince and sweet potato mash, rice pudding


----------



## tu123

Bloody nothing! She is one of those moods!


----------



## bluehorse

LOL! We have days like that... although recently she's been eating like a horse and I'm thinking I'm going to have to start reducing her milk intake as she's not losing her toddler 'podge' :dohh:

Yesterday:

Breakfast: Weetabix and Rice Krispies with milk; 2 prunes
Snack: Grapes; 2 Organix gingerbread men
Lunch: Scrambled egg, baked beans and a hash brown; strawberry fromage frais
Snack: 4 mini carrot and tomato ricecakes
Dinner: Cod fillet, sweet potato and parsnip wedges and mushy peas; natural fromage frais


Today:

Breakfast: Cinnamon sqaures with milk; strawberry fromage frais
Snack: Prunes and dates
Lunch: Peanut butter and jam sandwich on wholemeal bread; grapes
Snack: Choc-chip biscuit
Dinner: h/m Lentil, sweet potato and spinach daahl with garlic naan bread; vanilla icecream


----------



## willow77

Yesterday Poppy had 

Breakfast bowl of Cheerios & half slice toast
Snack Banana, few sweeties
Lunch. Half cheese toastie, mini cheddars, yoghurt
Dinner. 3 and half small roast potatoes, Yorkshire pudding, half a parsnip, 
yoghurt, bowl of peach slices

(usually she will just have a few bites of a roast dinner so I was very pleased yesterday)


----------



## eddjanuary10

Yesterday-

b- porridge with blueberries
l- tuna sandwich, half a banana, a fromage frais
d- chicken & noodle soup with extra veggies added & crusty bread.


----------



## Jchihuahua

Yesterday:
B: weetabix then a crumpet

Snack:grapes and blueberries

L: cheese and onion bread roll, cherry tomatoes, cucumber, grated carrot, red pepper and a few pom bear crisps. A yoghurt.

D: pasta with tomato and veggie sauce (I sneaked in carrot, courgette, pepper, sweetcorn and peas), a piece of garlic bread. A fruit pot then strawberries.


----------



## rosie272

Yesterday Charlie had:

B- Rice Krispies and milk, a banana
S- Bran Muffin, apple juice
L- Lentil soup, smoothie & grapes
S- Apple slices and cashew butter, breadsticks
D- Fish, chips and peas, pear cake 
Milk


----------



## Emzywemzy

Yesterday Holly had:

Breakfast: scrambled eggs on toast , cup of milk
Lunch: cheese sandwich, pom bears, satsuma, yogurt 
Snack: frozen yogurt and blueberries
Dinner: spaghetti bolognaise, grapes and an orange

And a cup of milk before bed


----------



## fluffpuffin

today Isla had:
B: toffee readybrek
L: ham roll, 1 x petit filous
D: pasta in tomato sauce with courgette & onion, apricot jelly

Snack: blueberries


----------



## rosie272

Today Charlie has had:

B- Wholegrain hoops (own brand Cheerios) with milk, melon slices
S- Toast and Marmite, milk
L- Plain omlette with brocolli, smoothie pouch
S- Pear cake, blueberries
D- Sausage casserole, mash, rasperries and blackberries
Toast & Milk at bedtime


----------



## ProudMummyy

Sorry I been absent from this thread for a while... Been so busy! :) Anyway food...

Today Jamie and Aaron (minus morning snack) had

Breakfast - Scrambled Egg and English Muffin with Butter and Apple Juice
Snack - Apple & Grapes and Milk
Lunch -Cheese Spread Sandwhich fingers, Quavers, Orange, Raisins and Milk
Snack - Cheese, Pineapple, Apple & Grapes with Milk
Dinner - Roast Beef, Mashed Potato, Peas, Carrots, Yorkshire Pudding... Apple Crumble with Custard and Apple Juice

Warm Milk before Bed :)


----------



## bluehorse

Today:

Breakfast: Wholemeal toast with strawberry jam; 1 prune!
Snack: 1/2 banana; choc-chip biscuit
Lunch: Fishfinger sandwich on wholemeal bread with tomato ketchup!; tinned peaches and natural fromage frais
Snack: Dates
Dinner: Haddock and spinach flan with sweet potato and parsnip wedges and spinach; apricot fromage frais


----------



## eddjanuary10

Today Ihsan had-

b- shreddies & 1 slice of toast and peanut butter
s- melon slice & grapes
l- banana sandwich, a pancake & a clementine
d- boiled rice with carrots peas & sweetcorn, a yoghurt


----------



## bluehorse

Yesterday...

Breakfast: Weetabix and chopped banana with milk
Snack: 2 plain biscotti and some sultanas
Lunch: Jacket potato with baked beans and tuna mayonnaise; raspberry fromage frais
Snack: Prunes
Dinner: Breaded vegetable finger with cheese and tomato mashed potato and carrots; a pear


----------



## HellBunny

Porridge and a slice of toast
Fish fingers, beans and a banana
Spaghetti bolognaise and an orange


----------



## Kel127

Today Connor had

B: Blueberry waffle
S: Animal crackers
L: Cheese sandwich, tangerine, strawberries, and black olives
D: Mash potatoes, peas and 8 (yes 8) chicken nuggets


----------



## dani_tinks

Jacob's had -

Breakfast - Two dippy eggs and a slice of toast

Snack - Packet of hulla hoops and a banana

Lunch - Dairy lea sandwhich on brown bread

Snack - half a biscuit

Dinner - Chicken breast fillet, mini roast potatoes and roasted carrot with of course, ketchup :dohh:

Pud - two yoghurts


----------



## Mee_Mummy

DS had -

B - 7oz cows milk, 10/15 green pimento stuffed olives & a handful of raisins (its all he would eat)

Snack - 5 small crisps, 4 grapes and about 1/2 an apple.

No lunch.

Snack - 1 and a half digestive biscuits.

Dinner - 2 chicken nuggets & 2 large fat chips.

Pud - a strawberry & 3 blueberries.

Not a good day at all & he ate junk :( naughty mummy!!x


----------



## rosie272

Today Charlie had:

B- Rice Krispies, milk, grapes
S- Toast & banana
L- Leek & potato soup, bread, fruit salad
S- Blueberries, 2 oatcakes
D- Baked cod, mixed veg, small piece carrot cake
Milk at bedtime


----------



## Laucu

Yesterday Emma had:

B - scotch pancakes with jam, fromage frais
S - a whole apple
L - cheese on toast and some of Nanny's tomato soup, fromage frais and some grapes
S - rice cakes, an innocent smoothie
D - a massive bowl of popeye pasta (spinach and cream cheese). I am very happy about this!! Pudding was a banana and strawberries


----------



## kerrie24

Today Owen had sausage sandwich for breakfast and for lunch he had brocolli,carrot,sweetcorn &noodles and jelly/fruit.

For tea will be cheese spread sandwich and grapes.


----------



## bluehorse

Yesterday Grace had:

Breakfast: Toasted crumpet with butter and jam; prunes
Snack: A plain biscotti and some mini tomato and carrot ricecakes
Lunch: Marmite sandwich on wholemeal bread and a banana
Snack: Dates
Dinner: Pasta shells with sweet potato, tomato and cheese sauce; apricot fromage frais


----------



## eddjanuary10

today-

b- rice crispies and banana, half slice of toast
l- sweet potato, cardamon & coconut soup with bread
s- melon, banana bear biscuit
d- chicken fillet & a few french fries!

:)


----------



## fluffpuffin

Isla is having a fussy spell with food and not eating much. this is what she had today:
B: 1/4 bread roll with chocolate spread
L: a few oven chips, half a fish finger and a few bites of corn on the cob
D: a few tiny bites of fish pie, some carrots, 1 petit filous

Snacks: half a kiwi, some grapes, a few spoonfuls of Muller Rice, 1 x 200ml of apple juice, water

2 x 8oz cow's milk


----------



## Dizzymum

Today Jessica had ;

Breakfast - 1/2 weetabix, milk and mashed banana

snack - Annabel Karmel Apple crisps

Lunch - brown bread cheese sand, a few baby crisps, 2 cherry toms

snack - a few pieces of multigrain rice krispie cereal in her snack cup.

Dinner - Quorn pasta bolognese, strawberries and plum yog


----------



## CaptainMummy

Paige had

B - 1/2 toasted breakfast muffin, blueberries & 1/2 petit filous
S - homemade cupcake (little mini one)
L - Toast and butter (3/4 slice)
S - strawberries + blueberries
D - 1/2 toddler meal (spaghetti bolognaise, didnt even eat it all)


----------



## Princess86

B- Muesli 
S- Snack a jacks (rice cakes)
L- Cheese & Beef sandwich, banana & strawberry milkshake.
S- Strawberries & Mango slices 
D- Some grilled chicken & corn on d cob.


----------



## Mee_Mummy

Yesterday DS had..

B - Refused food.
S - Dry wholegrain cereal, a strawberry, a small handful of raisins & a slice of a large orange. (His breakfast)
L - A homemade burger, a 'little stars' yoghurt & a toddler handful of cereal.
S - A pack of crisps, 1/4 an apple, a few currants & cranberries.
D - 2 rashers of bacon, 1/8 muffin covered in peanut butter, 2 strawberries, 10 grapes & a 'little stars' yoghurt.
Bed - 10oz cows milk.

Quite a hungry day! :thumbup: xx


----------



## ProudMummyy

Today both boys had

Breakfast - Mini Pancakes, Strawberries and Blueberries with Milk
Snack - 2 Petit Filous Fromage Frais pots with Milk
Lunch - 1/2 Bagel with soft cheese, Handful of Mini Cheddars, Kiwi and Apple Juice
Snack - Naughty Daddy gave them some Milkyway Magic Stars
Dinner - Roast chicken, peas, carrots, mashed potato, and Banana's in Custard for desert

Milk before bed :)


----------



## dani_tinks

Yesterday Jacob had 

B - two dippy eggs, toast and a bowl of shreddies
S - hulla hoops and a banana
L - dairylea bread roll with tomatos and some grapes
D - two fish fingers, new potatos and mushy peas
P - pear and grapes and a yoghurt


Today is 

B - dippy eggs, toast and a banana
S - grapes
L - tomatos and cheese sandwich
D - home made cheese, tomato and ham pizza with home cooked potato wedges and ketchup
P - rice pud, strawbs and a yoghurt


----------



## eddjanuary10

A strange menu yesterday due to teething-

b- crumpet with chopped banana & clementine
l- cheese cubes, a yoghurt & a few raisins
d- a tortilla bread, piece of cucumber.
s- redibrek


----------



## llsarahll

Today Ryan has had

Breakfast - 8oz of milk offered toast but threw it around

Lunch - beef paste sandwich, a banana and handful of carrot crisps

Dinner - is goin to be a bit unhealthy a Chinese as its my nieces birthday so not sure if he will eat anything x


----------



## ProudMummyy

Today Jamie and Aaron both had

Breakfast - 2 'Little Stars' Yoghurt Pots, 1 Piece of Toast with Butter and Chopped Banana with Milk
Snack - Apple and Mango Slices and Apple Juice
Lunch - 4 Ritz Crackers, Slice of Ham, Organix Carrot Stix Puffs, Raisins and Apple Juice
Snack - Cheese and Pineapple Chunks and Apple Juice
Dinner - Beef Casserole, Mashed Potato, Peas, Carrots and Organix Fruit Pot for Dessert and Apple Juice

Milk before bed :)


----------



## Ice Cold Cube

8oz bottle
B - Ready Brek with mashed banana, then some avocado
L - toast with tomato pasta, then a yogurt
D - Homemade tuna, spinach and soft cheese lasagne (an AK recipe) then an oaty pudding pouch and then a small fromage frais
80z bottle

Plus lots and lots of water lol!

Laura x


----------



## HellBunny

B - Porridge and some blueberries
L - 2 potato cakes, a banana and he nicked some of my sandwich :haha:
D - Sausages beans and a poached egg, a tangerine
Slice of toast before bed

x


----------



## MaskedKitteh

Today is(will be)

B Cheerios and milk
L 1 slice peanut butter on toast, Pack of orghanix tomato stars, small pot of jelly and apple juice
s Orange 
D Pasta with red pesto, corn and sausage


----------



## chubbin

Finally I can join in on this thread as JJ actually eats these days...:)
Breakfast - 1 weetabix and a choobs yoghurt, 6oz milk
Snacks - 2 bites of a cheese and ham toastie
Lunch - Spag bol, with broccoli and sweetcorn
Snack - Organix tomato crisps, a single strawberry.
Dinner - chicken with lettuce, peppers, tomato, spring onion and a breadstick
Bed - 6oz milk
(will have further 5oz milk during night- we're working on it...) xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Yesterday Holly had:

Breakfast: fruit and yoghurt
Lunch: Cheese on toast, yoghurt, grapes and blueberries
Snack: Mini moo cow biscuits
Dinner: Chicken and broccoli pasta, yoghurt

Cup of milk before bed.

Today Holly had: 

Breakfast: Shreddies and milk
Lunch: Soup and french bread and butter, a yoghurt, a cookie
No snack today
Dinner: Tuna pasta bake and a fruit pouch

And a cup of milk before bed :)


----------



## Emzywemzy

Yesterday Holly had:

Breakfast: fruit and yoghurt
Lunch: Cheese on toast, yoghurt, grapes and blueberries
Snack: Mini moo cow biscuits
Dinner: Chicken and broccoli pasta, yoghurt

Cup of milk before bed.

Today Holly had: 

Breakfast: Shreddies and milk
Lunch: Soup and french bread and butter, a yoghurt, a cookie
No snack today
Dinner: Tuna pasta bake and a fruit pouch

And a cup of milk before bed :)


----------



## ProudMummyy

Today Jamie and Aaron had

Breakfast - English Muffin with Butter, A Bowl of Mixed Berries and Milk
Snack - Mango and Pineapple Chunks and Orange Segments and Water
Lunch - Half a Bagel with Soft Cheese, Cherry Tomatoes, Carrot Sticks, Organix Fruit Pot and Water
Snack - Organix Tomato Stars and Water
Dinner - Macaroni Cheese Pasta, Garlic Bread, Rowntrees Jelly Pot for Dessert and Apple Juice

Milk before bed


----------



## hmaz

Today Thomas has had:

breakfast - toast & marmite
morning snack - half an oat bar, milk
lunch - cheese sandwich,potatoe wedges, grapes, yoghurt
afternoon snack - grapes
dinner - vege lasagna & glass of diluted orange


----------



## chubbin

In addition to morning and bedtime milk, JJ had:
Breakfast - a few spoonfuls of coco pops, half a satsuma, one strawberry
Snack - rice cakes and 3 digestives at toddler group (!)
Lunch - chicken, rice, sweetcorn, lettuce, red pepper
Snack - yoghurt, one strawberry
Dinner - sausage, baked beans, chips


----------



## rosie272

Charlie's on an eating 'break' just now and my fruit bill has almost trippled :haha:

B- Banana, strawberries, 2 oatcakes
S-Whole tub of blueberries
L- I/2 slice of bread dipped in tomato soup (left the rest) a million grapes
S- Strawberries, apple slices and cashew butter
D- 1/4 slice of chicken & spinach pizza, 2 cherry tomatos, more strawberries and grapes
Milk and another small banana at bedtime :/


----------



## ProudMummyy

Today Jamie and Aaron had

Breakfast - Scrambled Egg and an English Muffin with Butter and Milk
Snack - Slightly Salted Rice Cake with Milk
Lunch - Baked Beans, Bread and Butter, Banana, Organix Fruit Pot and Apple Juice
Snack - Kiwi, Melon and Pineapple Cubes with Apple Juice
Dinner - Sweet and Sour Chicken with Rice, Strawberry Angel Delight with Apple Juice

Milk before bed


----------



## vespersonicca

Yesterday Ash ate:

B: ALL of his porridge *gasp!* and some croissant from mommy & daddy w/ milk
S: 1/4 banana & a handfull of cheerios
L: A few spoonfuls of pasta casserole with beef and peas w/ milk
S: 1/2 a carrot bread roll & a 2dl banana strawberry smoothie
D: around 1.5dl cream of Asparagus soup & 1/2 carrot bread roll w/ milk
S: Porridge (1/2) w/ milk


----------



## dani_tinks

Yesterday Jacob had

B - slice of toast and a banana
L - Cheese & onion sandwich on wholemeal bread, a chocolate muffin (3 bites) and about 5 cocktail sausages
D - Scampi, peas, tomatoes, home made potato wedges and ketchup
P - two yoghurts and 4 strawberries


----------



## eddjanuary10

Yesterday

b- weetabix and banana
l- lamb, carrot and lentil soup
s- small bowl of grapes, some organix herb puffs 
d- fish fingers, mash potato & broccoli


----------



## Jchihuahua

B: rice crispies, a croissant
Snack: a few pom bear crisps
L: cheese and ham omlette, cherry tomatoes, cucmber, grated carrot and red pepper. Followed by a yoghurt.
D: sausage, cheesy mash, baked beans follwed by a fruit pot and then strawberries and blueberries.


----------



## emzky90

B- Cheerioes with milk and a handful of blueberries
D- Cheese, crackers, more blueberries, and chicken.
S-Gingerbread man
T-Tomatoe soup and bread.


----------



## rosie272

Today Charlie had:

B- Mini croissant & fruit spread, apple
S- Grapes
L- Pasta bolognese & garlic bread, jelly & fruit
S- Pancake & a banana
D- Tomato soup, crackers & blueberries
Toast & milk at bedtime


----------



## Emzywemzy

Today Holly had:

Breakfast: weetabix and milk, strawberries
Lunch: French bread and butter, cheese cubes, cherry tomatoes and grapes
Snack: box of raisins
Dinner: fish in sauce with mixed vegetable rice (2 helpings!), a yogurt pouch

And a cup of milk before bed.


----------



## rainbows_x

Breakfast - Blueberry porridge.
Lunch - Chicken with cheese & ham sauce, banana.
Tea - Spaghetti on toast, two yoghurts.
Snacks - Apple.


----------



## x__amour

Breakfast: Cheerios.
Lunch: Blueberry waffle.
Dinner: Quesadilla.


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

B - One weetabix and a small bowl of shreddies

L - A cheese & pickle sandwich and an innocent smoothie

S - An organic 'Goodies' fruit pouch

D - Roast beef, homemade cauliflower cheese, broccoli, carrots, roast pots & two massive homemade yorkshire puddings. Some custard for dessert


----------



## bumpy_j

B - a crumpet with cream cheese and some blueberries with coconut bio yogurt 

L - blue cheese and creamy mushroom gnocchi

S- fruit salad, goodies cocoa and raisin bar

dunno what i'm going to do for dinner, probably a chicken, veg and noddle blackbean stir fry if all my ingredients are still in date.


----------



## dani_tinks

B - 1 and a half dippy eggs & toast
S - hulla hoops, half a jaffa cake, half a banana
L - dairylea sandwich
D - Pizza, home made potato wedges, cucumber and tomatoes
P - yoghurts and strawberries


----------



## 08marchbean

B- toast
S- yoghurt covered strawberries and a cerial bar 
L- Ravioli (she asked for it :shrug:) 
S: bowl of grapes
D: chilli and rice


----------



## 08marchbean

oops double post


----------



## Nats21

Breakfast - 1 and a half weetabix
Dinner - Vegetable soup with a piece of bread and butter / Milkyway yoghurt
Tea - Pasta with veg in a tomato sauce / offered apple but refused

He had a breadstick and orange as snacks

Some watered down apple juice and 20oz of milk xx


----------



## HellBunny

Today J had..

Breakfast: Chunky porridge and half a banana (then nicked my toast..)
Lunch: Tomato and vegetable pasta (then nicked my potato cake..)
Apple, tangerine and half a cheese and ham sandwich
Dinner - Chicken dippers with beans.
Slice of toast before bed

Loads of water/sugar free juice
He's had a big appetite today! :) 4 teeth are through so maybe thats why lol


----------



## ProudMummyy

Today Jamie and Aaron had

Breakfast - 1 Weetabix with Milk, A bowl of Raspberries and Blueberries and some Apple Juice
Snack - Malted Milk Biscuit and Milk
Lunch - Cheese Spread sandwich, slice of ham, Quavers and a Banana
Snack - 2 Little Stars Yoghurts
Tea - Treated them to a McDonalds Happy Meal, Jamie had Cheeseburger, Chips and a Fruit Bag with a Fruit Shoot and Aaron had Chicken Nuggets, Chips and a Fruit Bag with Milk

Milk before bed :)


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

B - cornflakes

S - saw my wotsits packet in the bin and wanted some. Oops

L - water, egg mayo sandwich and some coleslaw
Refused fruit today

S - babybel

D - sausage casserole with potato, carrots and onions. Plum strawberry fromage Frais

Milk at bedtime


----------



## PinkEmily

Yesterday Olly had

B - Toast and Nectarine
S - Raisins
L - Beans on toast and banana
S - A couple of raspberries, blueberries and grapes
D - Homemade tomato and Sausage pasta with garlic bread (munched the whole lot!) 
8oz milk at bedtime


----------



## eddjanuary10

Yesterday-

b- porridge, half a nectarine
l- cheese & tomato panini
d- fish pie with carrots & broccoli
s- apple & banana


----------



## BabyJayne

Yesterday

B - Milk/Shreddies

S - Banana

L - Two Laughing Cow cheese triangles, three big water biscuits/crackers, ham slices, blueberries

D - Jacket potato, tuna, cucumber and tomato. Bowl of strawberries/grapes/apple with a tiny scoop of ice cream.

S - Milk


----------



## bluehorse

Yesterday....

Breakfast: Cinnamon squares and milk; prunes
Snack: Reduced sugar rusk
Lunch: Toasted tuna mayonnaise pitta bread; salad (picked out and ate the grapes but left the rest!); strawberry fromage frais
Snack: Mini tomato and carrot ricecakes
Dinner: Quorn bolognaise with wholewheat spaghetti; a chopped kiwi with vanilla icecream


----------



## 08marchbean

yesterday
B: raisin wheats
L: leftover chilli and rice
D: Roast chicken and roasties and veg. Plus 3 petit filous :shocked: 

Today
B:Cheerios
S: tomato and basil bread sticks 
L: ham and cheese sandwich 
S: fruit
D: Dont know yet! Probably curry.


----------



## TennisGal

So far and will be...

Br: porridge with banana and pear, piece of toast with st d jam
Snack: organix carrot puffs
Lu: Ham sandwich, beetroot crisps, cucumber and avocado sticks, Rachel yoghurt
Snack: mini cinnamon roll
Dinner: teriyaki chicken, noodles, stir fried veggies, tempura veggies, pear frangipane and ice cream

Drinks: water, small juice, milk


----------



## ProudMummyy

Today Jamie and Aaron had

Breakfast - Ready Brek and some Milk
Snack - Apple and Pear Slices with Apple Juice
Lunch - Egg Mayonaise Pitta Bread, Cherry Tomatoes, Cucumber Sticks, Organix Fruit Purée Pouch and Water
Snack - Strawberries, Raspberries and Blueberries with some Milk
Dinner - Beef Casserole, Mashed Potato, Carrots, Leeks, Peas and for dessert they had Fruit Cocktail and Ice-Cream with Blackcurrant Squash

Milk before bed


----------



## rosie272

Charlie had:

B- English muffin & Marmite, strawberries
S- Pear, 2 oatcakes
L- Brocolli soup, seeded roll, Jelly & fruit
S- Grapes & strawberries
D- Baked salmon, asparagus, peas & wedges, mini muffin
Cup of milk at bedtime


----------



## Emzywemzy

Today Holly had:

Breakfast: Weetabix and milk
Snack: a yoghurt
Lunch: Cheese sandwich, crisps, yoghurt, chocolate bunny lolly and a carton of orange juice (at soft play)
Dinner: Sausage, Mash, Veggies and Gravy (only ate the sausages!), a handful of grapes

A beaker of milk before bed :)


----------



## louandivy

After a month of on and off illness Ivy FINALLY has her appetite back :)

breakfast: toast with honey, banana slices and blueberries
snack: raisins and a cracker
lunch: half a piece of pitta with humous, 4 slices of ham, cucumber slices and blueberries
snack: half a slice of toast with honey, more raisins
dinner: pasta with homemade vegetable pasta sauce and raspberries for dessert

oh and i also caught her running to the cupboard and attempting to eat dry noodles but I think she only got a bite :haha:


----------



## louandivy

TennisGal said:


> So far and will be...
> 
> Br: porridge with banana and pear, piece of toast with st d jam
> Snack: organix carrot puffs
> Lu: Ham sandwich, beetroot crisps, cucumber and avocado sticks, Rachel yoghurt
> Snack: mini cinnamon roll
> Dinner: teriyaki chicken, noodles, stir fried veggies, tempura veggies, pear frangipane and ice cream
> 
> Drinks: water, small juice, milk

where do you get mini cinnamon rolls from? me and ivy must have them in our lives!


----------



## mumandco

So far the boys have had 
B one piece of toast each,Tyler has also had a frubes pouch yogurt and a babybel and Zack had one spoonful of yogurt


----------



## eddjanuary10

yesterday

b- cheerios
s- a mini croissant
l- carrot,onion,tomato & sweetcorn soup (sounds weird but turned out nice!)
d- creamy mushroom & broccoli pasta
s- a yoghurt


----------



## bluehorse

Yesterday:

Breakfast: Weetabix and milk; tinned peaches
Snack: Reduced sugar rusk
Lunch: Fried egg with seeded toast; apricot fromage frais
Snack: A pear
Dinner: Cod fillet with mashed potato, carrots and peas; banana custard


----------



## muddles

Yesterday:

Breakfast: 1/3 of a beaker of milk, Shreddies and an apple.
Snack: Rich Tea Biscuit (at toddler group) and a satsuma.
Lunch: Chicken sandwich, strawberries, yogurt tube, Ella's Kitchen Cookie. 
Snack: 1/2 box of raisinsand a few tiny cubes of cheese. 
Dinner: Sausages, mash, onion gravy and mixed veg followed by a yogurt. 
Before bed: 3/4 of a beaker of milk. 

Today (so far):
Breakfast: 1/3 of a beaker of milk, Rice Crispies and 1/2 a banana.
Snack: squeezy fruit pouch (the fruit puree ones you can use from when you start weaning). 
Lunch: Baked potato with cheese, strawberries and blueberries and a yogurt tube. 
(Snack this afternoon will be 2 crackers with cheese and some raisins. Dinner will be chicken stirfry with noodles followed by an Organix pot of fruity rice pudding then he will have 3/4 of a beaker of milk before bed).


----------



## Babushka99

We had a not so healthy day today :)
Breakfast: Toast with butter
Snack: Biscuit, banana and mini cheddars
Lunch: Cheese and tomato sandwich and a hot cross bun
Dinner: Home made chicken curry with rice.


----------



## TennisGal

Brek: pancakes with banana 'jam' (banana cooked in cinnamon and butter) and a bowl of cheerios
Sn: glass of apple juice and small gingerbread doll
Lunch: mackerel and philly sandwich on beetroot bread, Pom bears, avocado and cucumber sticks, Rachel's yoghurt
Sn: rice cakes
Din: chicken with chorizo and peppers, olive bread, salad...leftover pear frangipane with creme Fraiche


----------



## TennisGal

Brek: pancakes with banana 'jam' (banana cooked in cinnamon and butter) and a bowl of cheerios
Sn: glass of apple juice and small gingerbread doll
Lunch: mackerel and philly sandwich on beetroot bread, Pom bears, avocado and cucumber sticks, Rachel's yoghurt
Sn: rice cakes
Din: chicken with chorizo and peppers, olive bread, salad...leftover pear frangipane with creme Fraiche


----------



## muddles

*Tennis Gal*, food sounds lovely! Can i ask how you make beetroot bread?


----------



## TennisGal

Thank you!

Much as I'd love to take credit for the beetroot bread, it's from a looovely shop. I keep meaning to beg for the recipe...I plan to go back next week with my mum, so I will beg the bakery folk and report back!


----------



## muddles

TennisGal said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Much as I'd love to take credit for the beetroot bread, it's from a looovely shop. I keep meaning to beg for the recipe...I plan to go back next week with my mum, so I will beg the bakery folk and report back!

If you do get the recipe post if here please!


----------



## louandivy

breakfast: 1 slice of toast with honey, banana slices and an obscene amount of raisins
lunch: half a pitta with humous, 3 slices of ham, some cucumber, a plum, half a punnet of strawberries and a few crackers throughout the afternoon
dinner: homemade pizza with olives, sunblush tomatoes and yellow pepper on top, a few green beans and broccoli, and a raspberry petit filous for dessert


----------



## PinkEmily

B - Crumpet and Banana
L - Banana sandwich and cucumber
D - Homemade pizza with chicken onion and peppers, homemade chips. Yogurt

(not a very good day food wise, daddy was in charge!)


----------



## TennisGal

muddles said:


> TennisGal said:
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Much as I'd love to take credit for the beetroot bread, it's from a looovely shop. I keep meaning to beg for the recipe...I plan to go back next week with my mum, so I will beg the bakery folk and report back!
> 
> If you do get the recipe post if here please!Click to expand...

Will do!


----------



## TennisGal

Br: scrambled eggs on muffin, smoothie
Sn: glass milk, small blueberry muffin
Lunch: cheese and tomato pitta pizza, avocado strips, Pom bears, yoghurt
Sn: melon
Dinner: Italian sausage, fennel pasta (picked out the olives for some reason!), salad, roasted peach with ice cream


----------



## fluffpuffin

Isla isn't eating very well at the moment. This is what she had:
-B: ready brek with honey - 1/4 of a bowl
-L: homemade pancakes with a small amount of nutella & sliced banana - she only had a few mouthfuls
D: homemade lasagne with peas & sweetcorn on the side - ignored my lasagne and ate a few peas and bits of sweetcorn

snacks: dry cheerios (half a bowl), grapes, 1 cheese straw

drink: water

milk: 2 x 8oz


----------



## muddles

Breakfast: 1/3 beaker of milk, Shreddies, 1/2 slice of toast, think he mainly squeezed the banana I gave him into mush then spread it in his hair and across his face&hair so don't think he ate any of it :lol:

Snack: a little box of raisins and an organix biscuit

Lunch: chicken sandwich, squeezy yogurt, blueberries& satsuma and a little cake he made this morning.

Snack: rice crispies and a fruit yoyo.

Dinner: tuna pasta bake with courgette, onion, tomato, peppers and cheese and a little pot of yougurt. 

Before bed: 3/4 beaker of milk.


----------



## ProudMummyy

Today Jamie and Aaron both had

Breakfast - Toast with Honey, Raspberry Fromage Frais and Orange Juice
Snack - Banana and Apple Slices and Milk
Lunch - 2 Dippy Eggs, Toasted Soldiers with Marmite, Organix Fruit Pot and Milk
Snack - Blueberries, Raspberries, Blackberries and Milk
Dinner - Spaghetti and Meatballs with Grated Cheese, Homemade Chocolate Sponge and Custard and Orange Juice

Milk before bed


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

B - ready Brek with blueberries and raspberries. Half a banana. Cup of milk

S - strawberries, chocolate biscotti and 1 segment of a clementine, some of daddy's cornflakes

L - cheese and ham tarte, some ham and salami, goodies squeezy fruit pouch. Water 

S - babybel, raisins, chocolate biscotti

D - poached egg, spaghetti hoops and toast, plum strawberry fromage Frais 

Milk before bed


----------



## Maman

breakfast- raspberry jam on toast
lunch- ham sandwich, clementine, cupcake
snack- raisins, a sherbet sweet (we walked 6 miles today, so he needed a bit of sugar!)
dinner- he ate half a bowl of home made chilli then decided he didnt like it as too spicy so i have him some left over home made lasagne.


----------



## rosie272

Rubbish day today as he's still a bit unwell:

B- Clementine and a pear
S- Innocent smoothie
L- Dry crackers and grapes 
S- Teeny bowl of tomato soup
D- Toast and banana
Milk and a biscuit


----------



## ProudMummyy

Today Jamie and Aaron were human dustbins and ate:

Breakfast - 2 Portions of Scrambled Egg, 1 and a half pieces of toast with Butter each and some Milk
Snack - (We went to the park) Box of Raisins, Organix Veg and Oat Bar and a Carton of Apple Juice
Lunch - (Went for a pub lunch) 4 Chicken Nuggets, Small Portion of Chips, Beans and Strawberry Jelly and Ice Cream and a Blackcurrant Fruit Shoot
Snack - (Went to Nana's) 2 Finger KitKat, Apple Slices and A Breadstick and Milk
Dinner - (Nana cooked as boys staying the night) Mashed Potato, Chicken Casserole, Carrots, Peas and Homemade Apple Crumble with Custard and Apple Juice

Milk and a Slice of Toast before bed :)

My little fatties :haha:


----------



## 08marchbean

yesterday was her birthday...
B: Bacon sandwich! 
Snack: yoghurt covered strawberries 
L: Kids platter at the farm...homecooked ham, cheese, cucumber, carrots, tomatoes, grapes and bread and butter 
Snack: Icecream! (we went to a dairy farm that makes its own icecream) then a piece of birthday cake when we got home 
D: fish fingers, potato and peas 

All in all not a very healthy day (apart from lunch) and she loved it all! :cake:


----------



## Nashi123

Mine eats Cereal in the morning. Fruit for snack at 10, lunch mostly rice with vegetables and meat, milk feed at 4, Dinner smashed potatoes/rice


----------



## willow77

Poppy had
BREAKFAST-Bowl of fruit n fibre and a slice of toast
LUNCH-4 crackers with cheese, half a packet of mini cheddars
Snax-Banana, half an apple, sultanas & a oatie biscuit, 8 chocolate buttons (potty training lol)
DINNER-Sweet chilli chicken & rice, yoghurt and a bowl of sliced peaches

Definitely a hungry day!!


----------



## bluehorse

Breakfast: Weetabix and milk; tinned peaches
Snack: Organix gingerbread man
Lunch: Ommlette with baked beans and toast fingers; apricot fromage frais
Snack: Prunes and half a Nakd Banana Bread bar
Dinner: Breaded vegetable fingers, mashed potato and carrots; vanilla icecream


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

B - weetabix with blueberries and a cup of milk 

S - babybel

L - sausage sandwich and a plum strawberry fromage Frais

S - mini milk (at the zoo), chocolate biscotti, some organix crisps, fresh raspberries, water

D - swedish meatballs in homemade Tom sauce with pasta, raspberries, plum raspberry fromage Frais

Milk before bed


----------



## stardust599

Mine is eating pretty poorly just now!

Yesterday -
B - 2 slices wholegrain toast with mashed banana + ate rest of banana
No snack
L - A little leftover spag bol + naan bread, blueberries and strawberries, yoghurt
S - Freddo - given to her by my Mum!
D - Refused pasta, 1 slice of toast, bite of sausage roll, bite of tomato
Bed - 6oz toddler milk

Today -
B - Cheerios + a banana
No snack
L - Leftover chicken, a few bits of sausage roll and a few bites of tomato
S - Raisins, loads of sausage rolls (was at fundraising day)
D - A few bites of homemade pizza breads (wholegrain bread, tomato puree, cheese, tomatoes). Yoghurt, handful of blueberries, few bites of banana and a few strawberries
Bed - 4oz toddler milk

Any suggestions on getting fussy toddler to eat more veggies? She just throws them on the floor and the only meal she'll eat is spag bol/pasta and sauce but is mainly interested in the pasta only. She only really likes plain things! Will occasionally nibble halved cherry tomatoes but carrots, broccoli etc. get screamed at and thrown on the floor!! She used to like eating cooked kidney beans but hates them now too. Maybe could try peas? Not sure of any other ideas.


----------



## muddles

I've got a poorly boy today :sad:

B- about 3 Shreddies and one bite of plum and a couple of mouthfuls of milk.
S- didn't want one but stole a square of H's chocolate bar. 
L- a yogurt tube (despite loving potato with cheese&ham, grapes and cherry tomatoes he just sat and looked at it for about 10mins then asked to get out of his highchair). 
S- an Organix banana biscuit, some yogurt covered fruit things and an Asda fruit puree pouch (thought it would help his sore throat as I keep them in the fridge). 
D- he picked up and ate two small handfuls of corned beef hash and 1/2 a little pot of yogurt.
Before bed- 1/2 a cup of milk.


----------



## muddles

stardust599 said:


> Mine is eating pretty poorly just now!
> 
> Any suggestions on getting fussy toddler to eat more veggies? She just throws them on the floor and the only meal she'll eat is spag bol/pasta and sauce but is mainly interested in the pasta only. She only really likes plain things! Will occasionally nibble halved cherry tomatoes but carrots, broccoli etc. get screamed at and thrown on the floor!! She used to like eating cooked kidney beans but hates them now too. Maybe could try peas? Not sure of any other ideas.

My LO LOVES peas, and I caught him eating frozen ones one day he had sneaked into the kitchen and managed to get the freezer open! 

My LO loves homemamde soup, and gets all excited when he sees me get the blender out :lol: It's an easy way to get lots of veg into him without him knowing what is in it. He loves dipping bread into it and eating it. I bought a soup recipe book and it's fab! Or what about giving her something to dip veggie sticks into? Something like Houmous or cream cheese maybe. 

What about making fruit smoothies with a yogurt added that way she doesn't know that you are sneaking fruit into her :lol:


----------



## TennisGal

Brekkie: porridge with banana, two mini cinnamon rolls
Snack: gingerbread man
Lunch: cheese and tomato roll, organix tomato puffs, mango slices, plum fromage frais
Snack: stolen cup of ebm I'd got ready for ally's breakfast :rofl:
Dinner: turkey meatball and aubergine stew, couscous, rose and pistachio meringue (ground up pistachios for littlies) with ice cream and passion fruit for L.


----------



## ProudMummyy

Today Jamie and Aaron had (they were on a mission again today and became human dustbins!)

Breakfast - 1 Slice of Grilled Bacon, 1 Grilled Sausage, 2 Portions on Scrambled Egg, Baked Beans and Orange Juice
Snack - Pineapple Chunks, Grapes and Cubes of Cheese and Milk
Lunch - Cheese Spread Sandwich on Brown Bread, Wotsits and an Organix Fruit Pot and Milk
Snack - Skipped Snack Because of Big Dinner Planned
Dinner - Roast Beef, Roast Chicken, (Always do 2 meats, family come over) 2 Roast Potatoes, Yorkshire Pudding, Stuffing, Sausage, Carrots, Peas, Broccoli, 1 Raspberry and 1 Apricot Fromage Frais for dessert and Apple Juice

Milk before bed


----------



## RachA

Today Esther had:

Breakfast: 2 Weetabix with strawberries
Lunch: Cheese sandwich plus a couple of crisps and 2 yogurts
Dinner: about 2 mouthfuls of bread

Snack: 2 biscuits

plus milk but i don't know how much


----------



## fairypop

LO is going through a not eating much phase which is stressing me out completely!

B: Blueberries, small portion of porridge, few sips of milk
S: raisins and chopped apricot
L: Took all the cheese from his sandwich but wouldn't eat the bread! 6 cherry tomatoes, blackberries and a humzinger fruit stick
D: 2 mouthfuls of pizza and 6 cherry tomatoes! Yoghurt
Bed: 2oz of milk - he normally has 7-8 :(


----------



## HellBunny

Breakfast - Porridge and half a slice of toast
Dinner - ham & cheese sandwich, a banana
Small bowl of Blackberries/blueberries/strawberries
Tea - Scrambled egg, sausage, & beans and an organix cereal bar

Toast before bed


----------



## Boothh

Wow your toddlers eat so healthily compared to mine! :haha: he is so stubborn!

Yesterday he ate

Breakfast -
1 Weetabix with milk

Snack -
Clementine

Lunch - 
Half a ham sandwich (picked of the tomatoes) 
A handful (mine) of grated cheese

Snack - 
Apricot Fromage frais
A couple of jelly beans

Dinner -
A spoonful of mash, about 1/3 of a chicken breast (wouldn't eat the carrots or peas)

Snack 
Raspberry and blackberry muller corner

Today so far he has eaten

Breakfast -
Small bowl of frosties and milk 

Snack - 
Half a banana

Lunch -
3/4 dairylea sandwich
A chocolate mousse

Dinner will be cheese and tomato pasta which he usually eats lots of and he will probably have 2 little snacks which will either be, yoghurt, cheesestring, clementine or dried apricots!

He just point blank refuses things so often I struggle what to give him!


----------



## Butterfly2

breakfast - cornflakes and bottle of milk
snacks at playgroup - slice apple/banana/orange, breadstick + biscuit
lunch - marmite sandwich, raisins and mini cheddars

for dinner she will have chicken veg and mash potato

xx


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

B - Cornflakes and cup of milk

L - Cheese bagel and an innocent smoothie

S - Cheesy wotsits and some Organix Goodies animal biscuits, water

D - Homemade shepherds pie with onions, carrots, peas, sweetcorn and cauliflour. Plum strawberry fromage frais and a cup of water

Milk before bed


----------



## ProudMummyy

Today Jamie and Aaron had

Breakfast - 2 Slices of Grilled Bacon, Scrambled Egg & Milk
Snack - Kiwi, Banana & Milk
Lunch - Cheese Spread on Half a Bagel, Skips, Sliced Pear, Raisins & Water
Snack - Breadstick & Milk
Dinner - Roast Beef, 2 Roast Potatoes, Carrots, Cabbage, Yorkshire Pudding, Strawberries, Raspberries covered in Raspberry Fromage Frais & Water

Milk before bed


----------



## Farie

Nims having a 'not eating' week

Breakfast consists of a teaspoon or 2 of porridge and/or a tiny bit of toast
Snack of raisins or rice crisp
Lunch is a tiny bit if melon, a bite or 2 or cracker and veggimite and nibbling on a apple.
Snack on fruit or a few chippies
Supper is a few mouthfuls of whatever we eat followed by blueberries, fruit or frozen yog

Bottles before both naps (3oz) and at bedtime.

Dives me mad. Friends say 'oh mine doesn't eat much' but will consume Nims entire days quantity just at beaskfast!


----------



## m0mmyCool

It's always such a struggle to get my toddler to eat but today he ate all 3 meals without a fuss. I'm so proud so I'm gonna share :happydance:

Breakfast: pancake, apple juice

Cookies & milk for snack 

Lunch: half grilled cheese sandwich 

Fruit smoothie & peach slices

Supper: meat & mashed potatoes. 

Milk before bed


----------



## ShanandBoc

B - Weetbix with stewed apples and milk, L - wholemeal cheese and promite sandwich, 4 grapes and 2 orange wedges, D- ricotta and pumpkin lasagna. 2 cups of milk.


----------



## Bexivillian

Porridge for breakfast. My mum gave her lunch, salad and cheese i think. Dinner we had sausage and mash with a cabbage, bacon and onion side.

And an apple. Banana and raisons throughout the day


----------



## 08marchbean

She has been asking for 'something to eat' all day today!! 
B: bowl of cheerios and a sliced apple and grapes
half an hour later was asking for oatibix, she had 2 bowls of these :shock: 
L: tuna pasta salad
S: cerial bar type thing and a cheese string, half of my apple. 
D: will be roast chicken and veg with roasties and yorkshires, she will eat all of that and probs a yoghurt for pudding.


----------



## mummyclo

B - one and a half prices of wholemeal toast with butter and marmite. A yogurt.
S - Ginger bread man
L- vegetable sushi
S - Apple, crisps
D - Spring meatballs with spaghetti and cream sauce with peas.


----------



## stardust599

B - bowl of cheeries and milk, half a banana, 1 slice of toast
S - nothing
L - 2 slices garlic bread, pasta bolognese, bowl of strawberries, grapes, squeezie yoghurt
S - a handful of mini cheddars and half a small pack of raisins
D - pasta bolognese (again!), 2 yoghurts and a plum

Bed - 6oz milk
xx


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

I love getting ideas from this thread :D

B - Rice Krispies and a cup of milk

S - Raspberries, Organix Goodies crisps

L - Cottage pie

S - Babybel

D - Homemade pizza with sweetcorn and mushroom topping, plum strawberry fromage frais, innocent smoothie

Milk before bed


----------



## Fabby

Milk
B - Weetabix
L - Homemade fish pie and yoghurt
D - cheese spread on toast, yoghurt, half a banana, 2 slices of tinned pear in juice
Porridge and milk before bed


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

What cheese spread does everybody use? I can't bring myself to eat it but LO might like it?!


----------



## CaptainMummy

B - Porridge with a little Jam
S - Grapes
L - Her first ever MacDonalds!! (1/4 cheeseburger, 1 chicken nugget and about 5 chips)
S - 1/2 Kinder egg
D - Macaroni Cheese then more grapes and a gingerbread man :)

We went swimming before lunch, which iswhy we treated ourselves to MacDs and a wee bit of chocolate:)


----------



## tina_h75

It was spaghetti bolognaise for tea - have just about cleaned it all up!


----------



## mommyB

B- Bowl of oatmeal and apple slices
L- Grilled cheese sandwich, yogurt and a couple mini crackers
D- Meat lasagna and a few Cheerios 
3 6oz bottles of milk


----------



## bluehorse

Yesterday...

Breakfast: Cinnamon squares with milk; Innocent apple, kiwi and lime smoothie
Snack: Banana
Lunch: Warm chappati filled with tuna mayonnaise and a beetroot salad (largely ignored the salad!)
Snacks: Babybel cheese and grapes
Dinner: Quorn, bean and veg chilli with wholegrain rice; choc-chip cookie


----------



## lauren28

B - slice of toast and butter and an apricot fromage frais
L - Homemade chicken and vegetable pie with mashed potato and cheese topping and a strawberry fromage frais
D - Beef casserole made with onions and carrots with mashed potato and peas
Snacks - breadstick, grapes, organix oaty bar


----------



## HellBunny

B: Apple & blueberry porridge and a piece of toast
L - (mum had him whilst we was at hospital, i think he had fish fingers & something) and a banana
D - Vegetarian spag bol & a niece biscuit


Will have toast before sleepies


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

B - ready Brek & half a banana, cup of milk

S - organix goodies fruit squeezy

L - Crusty cheese roll, cup of water

D - chicken casserole with carrots and potatoes, plum peach fromage Frais, cup of water

Milk before bed


----------



## TennisGal

Br: Bowl of porridge with agave and banana
Sn: hm hot cross bun (small one)
Lunch: hm salmon and broccoli quiche, organix tomato wheels, salad, little yeos smoothie yoghurt
Sn: mini cinammon man, mango
Dinner: kleftiko, oregano potatoes, Greek salad. Pear tart and ice cream


----------



## sept2010

B: Homemade granola with milk (didnt finish)
S: oatcake with butter, and handful of dry gluten free cheerios
L: Avocado and cucumber
S: potato chips with himalayan salt
D: Gluten free pasta and sweetcorn, bit of plain yoghurt

Homemade granola without milk before bed


----------



## stardust599

B - small bowl of cereal + milk with raisins and banana chips, a mandarin
S - nothing
L - "pizza breads" - wholegrain seeded bread with tomato puree and grated cheese done under the grill for a few mins. sliced cherry tomatoes. half a banana.
S - mini cheddars
D - bowl of peas and carrots, pasta in cheese + tomato sauce. strawberries, grapes. a yoghurt

Bed - 4oz milk


----------



## mommyB

DS had a piece of French toast and half a banana, then he had a couple boiled perogies and apple slices. He had a handful of multigrain Cheerios and a few cheese crackers. Not what's for dinner yet, maybe some tortellini and veggies.


----------



## Fabby

Milk
B - weetabix
L - chicken risotto in a tomato and cheese sauce, fruit pot
D - pasta carbonara with broccoli and a bit of sausage, yoghurt
Porridge and milk before bed


----------



## ShanandBoc

B - Weetbix and mashed banana L - half wholemeal bread sandwich with ham, cheese, tomato , lettuce and mango chutney. D - Jarlsberg chicken cassarole with mash potatoes 2 CUPS of milk and some plain savoury crackers


----------



## bluehorse

Breakfast: Toasted muffin with blueberry jam; tinned apricots
Snack: Grapes
Lunch: Jacket potato with baked beans and cheese
Snack: Babybel cheese
Dinner: h/m Lentil shepherds pie with champ, peas; fruit salad with vanilla icecream


----------



## eddjanuary10

b- rice crispies, bowl of greek yoghurt with raspberries/blueberries
l- baked potato with cheese & tomato
s- grapes
d- spicy chicken & nan bread, cucumber
desert- banana, small slice of birthday cake & some strawberries


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

B - Crumpets with strawberry jam, cup of milk

S - Raspberries

L - Egg Mayo sandwich, innocent smoothie

S - Organix cheese and herb puffs

D - Homemade fish fingers, homemade chips, peas, Plum peach fomage frais, cup of water

Milk before bed


----------



## 08marchbean

B: slice of toast and jam, and a bowl of cheerios 
S: raisins
L: ham sandwich and cubes of cheese 
S: bannana and melon
D: tomatoey prawn curry with rice and naan bread. Yoghurt for pudding


----------



## moondrops

Yesterday she had

A slice of toast
some strawberries & grapes
a beef cob & organix crisps
YU blueberry button pieces
Chicken dippers, rosemary roast potatoes & peas


----------



## charlotte-xo

B- coco pops. half a slice of toast with butter and apricot jam. Sippy cup of aptamil growing up milk.
S- banana with a petis filous jelly yoghurt thing.
D- tuna, sweetcorn and mayo small cob, organix sweetcorn rings. rice pudding for desert. 
S- Sippy cup of aptamil and 2 cheese and tomato puff pastry swirls.
T- Will be, a baked sweet potato with cauliflower, broccoli and cheese mixed in it. Hell probably have a yoghurt with some banana mixed in.

Supper- Is always toast with strawberry jam and some dried cheerios and another sippy cup of milk.


xx


----------



## muddles

He is like a bottomless pit at the moment, so thinking he must be having a massive growth spurt as he keeps wanting extra food at meal times and extra snacks too! Yesterday he had:

B-milk, shreddies, a satsuma and a yogurt tube.
S- grapes, 1/2 pack of mini cheddars.
S- mini Lindt white chocolate bunny (my Mum arrived just after he had had his snack and brought it)
L- (at a friend's house) cheese sandwich, 3 cocktail sausages, banana, strawberries and grapes and some tomato rings, raisins with dried apple.
S- blueberries, strawberries, Ella's Kitchen cheese and apple biscuits. 
D- tomato pasta bake with chicken, yogurt, more strawberries and a second yogurt.
Just before bed- beaker of milk. 

Today so far:

B- milk, a bowl of 1/2 Cornflakes and 1/2 Rice Crispies, a satsuma.
S- a bag of yogurt covered raisins, small chocolate covered biscuit (at soft play). 
S- 1/2 bag of Mini Cheddars.
L- spaghetti hoops on toast, a yogurt, strawberries and blueberries and 1/2 bag of Ella's Kitchen orange and cinammon biscuits. He also stole a couple of mini white chocolate eggs from my H. 

S will probably be- some sort of fruit and a couple of crackers with cheese. 
D will be- the left over pasta bake from yesterday with some rice pudding. 
Just before bed he will have a beaker of milk. 

I am not liking all the chocolate he is having at the moment, will be nice when I can say there is none in the house.


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

muddles said:


> I am not liking all the chocolate he is having at the moment, will be nice when I can say there is none in the house.

Ah yes, the dreaded Easter Chocolate lol So far we have managed to avoid it!

B - bowl of rice krispies, half a crumpet, half a banana 

S - Organix Goodies Fruit Squeezy

L - homemade macaroni cheese, innocent smoothie 

D - Swedish meatballs, mashed potato, spaghetti in Tom sauce, plum raspberry fromage Frais, cup of water

Milk before bed


----------



## TennisGal

Brekkie: porridge with honey and banana
Sn: smoothie with organix carrot puffs
Lunch: ham salad sandwich, houmous and breadsticks, plum fromage frais, hm hot cross bun(half) with St Dalfour strawberry and butter
Sn: found my open bag of veggie crisps
Din: asparagus and chicken risotto (no pancetta for the littlies), lots of cucumber...ice cream


----------



## HellBunny

Blueberry porridge
2 potato cakes & banana
mini potato waffles and a few pieces of apple
baked potato & beans
2x wholegrain toast


----------



## muddles

Emz1982_in_uk said:


> muddles said:
> 
> 
> I am not liking all the chocolate he is having at the moment, will be nice when I can say there is none in the house.
> 
> Ah yes, the dreaded Easter Chocolate lol So far we have managed to avoid it!Click to expand...

I tell him there is none left and he goes to the closed cupboard and says 'there choc' followed by 'open door mummy' :lol: 

Today he has eaten:
B- milk, cheerios and banana
S- grapes and a bag of Goodies Mini Cheese Crackers.
L- spaghetti on toast, an apple and a bag of yogurt covered fruit things.

S will be- blueberries and satsuma and an Organix Banana Biscuit.
D will be- sausages, mash, vegetables and onion gravy.
He will have milk just before bed.


----------



## terrri86

Grace is 15 months old, struggling a little foor ideas
Yesterday she hab
Breakfast: half piece toast, half clementine handful dried honey hoops, juice from sippy cup
Snack: rice cakes and bottle milk before nap
Lunch: 1/4 chicken breast, carrots, potatoes, green beans n gravey juice from sippy cup
Snack: 1 pink panther wafer biscuit, apple slices
Dinner: 2 mini potato gratin, fish finger and carrots juice from sippy cup
Bottle of milk before bed

Today she has had
Breakfast: slice of soreen banana loaf, clementine, handful sugar puffs juice from sippy cup
Snack: rice cakes n bottle milk before nap
Lunch: mini toad in the hole, sweetcorn, greenbeans and gravey, juice from sippy cup
Dinner will be a carbonera pasta bake and onion rings

Does this sound ok?? I worry bout everythin lol xx


----------



## eddjanuary10

b- weetabix & banana
l- carrot, onion & lentil soup with bread
s- yoghurt, biscuit
d- chicken & mushroom pasta


----------



## k4th

Terri - sounds good to me :thumbup:

B - banana & weetabix, little bit of oh's potato cake
L - grated cheese butty (1 slice bread) & about 20 grapes
S - apple & orange organix oaty bar
D - fish pie with butternut squash & melon


----------



## HellBunny

Fantastic day for Jayden today, he has gone majorly fussy in the past few months and i really struggle getting variety into him!

Breakfast - strawberry porridge
Lunch - 2 potato cakes, a banana, few slices of apple & organix goodies
Dinner - homemade chicken curry with lemon cous cous (odd combo but i can't eat rice due to GD so thought i'd try him with cous cous :haha: he ate a big plate of it, he always refuses anything other than spag bol or jacket potatos for dinner!! We couln't believe he even tried it let alone polished everything off!!! :D
Then had a jordans cereal bar


2 pieces of toast before bed


----------



## moondrops

A bowl of pear, strawberry & grapes
a bowl of weetos & milk
a beef paste cheese topped cob & avocado chunks
fish fingers, mashed potato & cheese with peas
some more grapes
some of my popcorn


----------



## bluehorse

Looks good to me terri...

Grace had a slightly naughty day yesterday due to bribery in the hairdressers and being out in town slightly longer than expected

Breakfast: Rice Krispies and milk; grapes
Snacks: Chocolate cookie and some white chocolate buttons
Lunch: Cheesy chips with baked beans
Snack: Banana and some pieces of apple
Dinner: Tomato and red pepper soup with wholemeal bread and butter


----------



## vespersonicca

terrri86 said:


> Grace is 15 months old, struggling a little foor ideas
> Yesterday she hab
> Breakfast: half piece toast, half clementine handful dried honey hoops, juice from sippy cup
> Snack: rice cakes and bottle milk before nap
> Lunch: 1/4 chicken breast, carrots, potatoes, green beans n gravey juice from sippy cup
> Snack: 1 pink panther wafer biscuit, apple slices
> Dinner: 2 mini potato gratin, fish finger and carrots juice from sippy cup
> Bottle of milk before bed
> 
> Today she has had
> Breakfast: slice of soreen banana loaf, clementine, handful sugar puffs juice from sippy cup
> Snack: rice cakes n bottle milk before nap
> Lunch: mini toad in the hole, sweetcorn, greenbeans and gravey, juice from sippy cup
> Dinner will be a carbonera pasta bake and onion rings
> 
> Does this sound ok?? I worry bout everythin lol xx

Is she getting enough milk and whole grains? We avoid juice because it has unnecessary sugar that is better gotten from actually fruits since it digests differently and has fiber. We always offer milk with meals and water if DS says he's thirsty.


----------



## terrri86

She has 2/3 bottles of milk a day she has milk before naps and bedtime. Is that not enuf? My hv didnt say how much she shud b having, panicking now :s. When she has toast or sandwhiches i use wholewheat, what kind of things would provide wholegrains? When i say juice i mean robinsons sugar free squash, shudnt she have that :s xx


----------



## vespersonicca

terrri86 said:


> She has 2/3 bottles of milk a day she has milk before naps and bedtime. Is that not enuf? My hv didnt say how much she shud b having, panicking now :s. When she has toast or sandwhiches i use wholewheat, what kind of things would provide wholegrains? When i say juice i mean robinsons sugar free squash, shudnt she have that :s xx

I'd ask your pediatrician about how much milk they recommend. Milk is a healthy habit to associate with meals at a young age since it's rich in calcium and protein. Be aware that milk straight before sleep can take it's toll on the teeth causing decay since the milk sugars have the chance to sit during sleep. Toast is great for grains and so is porridge. I'd just be very careful about the overall balance of sugar in the diet. Sugar-free juice is usually sweetened with something else. Not all artificial sweeteners are healthy and some are just bad for you (like aspartame).


----------



## Rosie06

b- porridge (full sachet of a]oats so simple :o) slie of toast and a rich tea 
s- crisps and grapes
l home made pizza 2 yoghurts & a tangerine
s kiwi & strawberry
d sausage mash carrots brocolli peas onion gravy with yorkshire pudding followed by 1 yoghurt & bannana
supper - some custard and an arrowroot biscuit with a cup of milk

LO is 12 months :)


----------



## terrri86

Grace has toast and porrridgem toast is normally the base of breakfast. Im a little confused as to what you mean by the overall level of sugar in her diet? Fruit contains natural sugars and i wasnt aware that her other foods were loaded with sugar. I try my best to give her a healthy and varied diet, the only thing my health visitor has sed about milk is to wean her down to couplr of bottles and food will be replacing the nutrition she wud have gotten from the milk. Grace brushes her teeth twice a day, including before bedtime. I am a little shocked that you think graces diet is overloaded with sugar when i always make sure she has sumthin with vegetables for dinner, i.e chicken, fish, gammon etc. I dnt allow her to have more than one sweet thing a day (parties and special occasions are different) she always has either toast and fruit or weetabix/porridge for breakfast. Ok i didnt know sugar free squash wasnt good for her and i will rectify that from now on.


----------



## Rosie06

terrri86 said:


> Grace has toast and porrridgem toast is normally the base of breakfast. Im a little confused as to what you mean by the overall level of sugar in her diet? Fruit contains natural sugars and i wasnt aware that her other foods were loaded with sugar. I try my best to give her a healthy and varied diet, the only thing my health visitor has sed about milk is to wean her down to couplr of bottles and food will be replacing the nutrition she wud have gotten from the milk. Grace brushes her teeth twice a day, including before bedtime. I am a little shocked that you think graces diet is overloaded with sugar when i always make sure she has sumthin with vegetables for dinner, i.e chicken, fish, gammon etc. I dnt allow her to have more than one sweet thing a day (parties and special occasions are different) she always has either toast and fruit or weetabix/porridge for breakfast. Ok i didnt know sugar free squash wasnt good for her and i will rectify that from now on.

TBH looking at what your lO has its very similar to mine! we dont deny her anything if she has the odd bit of chocolate or cake im not bothered as she prefers fruit and veg to anything else, everything in moderation is what i say!!
i give LO juice sometimes too but i give her the juice with sugar in because the no added sugar ones have artificial sweetners in so would rather she had "real sugar" iyswim! :D


----------



## k4th

Your lo eats similar to mine too terri & I'm not too worried about the overall sugar. I do give diluted real fruit juice rather than squash & dd loves it :thumbup:

B - weetabix & strawberries
S - raisins
L - lentil & veg stew & organix biscuits
S - rice cake
D - scrambled egg & beans followed by melon


----------



## Nats21

Callums suffering with a bit of a cough and sorethroat, today hes ate - 

B - one and a half weetabix

D - Potato and lentil soup with bread and butter, he ate half a bowl of soup and all bread and butter, all of an orange for pudding

T - Baked potato with cheese and beans, he ate half of it again, didn't want pudding today

Some water and about 15oz of milk today


----------



## TennisGal

Lizzie has eaten...

Br: scrambled eggs on muffin, smoothie
Sn: hm hot cross bun
Lunch with grandma: two crumpet faces (cheese crumpets, grated carrot hair, tomato purée mouth and nose, raisin eyes...she loves these), organix carrot puffs...then grandma treat machine kicked in :haha: a milkybar dessert
Sn: pear slices
Din: chicken and pea risotto with a little tricolore salad...plum fromage frais 

Then a glass of milk before bed.

Hungry gal today!


----------



## MrsVenn

Today Molly has eaten:

B - Weetabix with milk
L - Roast lamb, a banana, a clementine and some raspberries
D - H/m cheese and onion pasty, fruit pouch.

Snacks - chocolate mainly as we've been at my Mum's and Nanna's = treats!

4oz milk before bed


----------



## stardust599

B - bowl of cereal, half a banana, a plum
S - chocolate buttons :blush:
L - toast + bottle of milk (late home for nap and LO too tired to eat)
S - raisins
D - tried saus casserole + potatoes, didn't eat any so given her usual pasta and sauce


LO won't eat anything for meals other than pasta and sauce! She eats lunch like sausage rolls, toast sandwiches etc. and eats any fruits or veggies offered but just won't touch a meal :-S


----------



## membas#1

B: Egg/Veggie Quiche and water
(Breastfeeding)
Snack/Lunch: apples and cheese (we don't do much lunch yet)
(Breastfeeding)
Dinner: curry lentils, broccoli, rutabaga and some pork chop (water to drink).
(Breastfeeding)

LO is 12 m and still breastfeeds morning, afternoon, evening and nighttime.


----------



## vespersonicca

Whoa, people. Calm down. If you don't want to know what people think, don't ask.


----------



## bluehorse

Yesterday...

Breakfast: All Bran with milk; grapes
Lunch: (At a birthday party!) Sandwiches (cheese, egg and tuna/sweetcorn); breadstick; strawberries and blueberries; h/m biscuits and a scrumptious h/m carrot and pineapple cake
Dinner: Tomato and red pepper soup with wholemeal bread and butter; natural yogurt


----------



## Fabby

Milk
Weetabix
Lasagne, fruit pot
Cheese spread on toast with yoghurt and banana
Will have porridge for supper and milk


----------



## Rosie06

b- half rice krispies half weetoes slice of toast
s - crisps 
l hm fishcake and spaghetti followed by rice pudding
s fruit pouch & ek banana biscuits
d- roast pork carrots mash peas brocolli cabbage york pud fravy, 2 yoghurts and fruit
(also tucked into some of daddys lemon curd and strawberry pavlova made by my dad!)
supper rich tea bisc and cup of milk


----------



## bluehorse

Today...

Breakfast: Weetabix with milk; grapes
Lunch: Cheese and h/m plum chutney sandwich on wholemeal bread; slice of banana birthday cake (from yesterday's party!)
Snack: An apple
Dinner: Oven baked salmon fillet with sweet potato and parsnip wedges, broccoli and sweetcorn; 1/2 a banana with vanilla icecream


----------



## HellBunny

Porridge & toast
Fish fingers and a banana
Abit of an easter egg
vegetarian shepherds pie
toast before bed


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

B - Milk, 2 bowls of shreddies 

L - 1st Birthday party - ham sandwich, sausage rolls, mini sausages, a cupcake, a small chocolate egg, some crisps, an innocent smoothie

S - strawberries and grapes

No dinner due to lots of party food

Milk before bed


----------



## CaptainMummy

B- Porridge, 4 chunks of Pineapple
S - Small bag of apple slices and grapes
L - 4 wee willy winky sausages 
S - raisins & some easter egg chocolate!
D - Macaroni, followed by someOrganix herb and cheese puffs.

She also had an innocent smoothie at some point, and 6oz milk at bed :)


----------



## TennisGal

Br: porridge with banana and agave, half slice of hot cross bun French toast, fruit
Sn: piece of milkybar cow Easter treat
Lu: sundried tomato, artichoke, piece of Stilton bread, kettle chip or two, lamb Bordeaux, new potatoes, asparagus, peas, jelly terrine, ice cream
Sn: pear slices
Din: crumpet with butter, milk


----------



## sleeping bubs

wow haven't been on here for ages today Mckenzie had

B- Coco snaps with whole milk and 1 small fromage frais and some chocolate milk (was a bribe to have his multivits!!)

S- 1 malted milk biscuit few grapes and a slice of banana and a small chocolate bunny (at music group)

L- Peanut butter sandwich (has to have every day if not upset!!) 4 slices cucumber a bite of cheese, 1 cheese triangle, 1 crisp 1/2 biscuotti biscuit and 2 very small chocolate bunnies

S- Some banana milk

T- 1 new potato with pure butter on, 1 slice carrot and some Chinese style rib stake and strawberry jelly

will have some raisins and milk before bed


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Yesterday

B - 2 bowls of shreddies

S - Banana

L - Jerk chicken with spicy rice and kidney beans, chips, water

S - Innocent smoothie, strawberry ice cream

D - fish fingers, milk and grapes

Today

B - Toasted bagel with butter

S - Innocent smoothie

L - Ham sandwich

S - toast, strawberries

D - Sausage, beans, poached egg, plum strawberry fromage frais

Milk before bed


----------



## membas#1

B: egg yolk with some white, bacon (1 strip), 1/4 piece of toast, water
L: Bratwurst link (shared with dad) plain, bits of cheese, slice of pear
D: Homemade white bean soup with bratwurst, carrots, celery onion (she practically licked the plate clean :haha: ) and a slice of pear

lots of nursing too....


----------



## snowy-willow

breakfast: cup of milk followed by rice krispies and shreddies with some blueberries and grapes
lunch: sausage patty, mash, broc, cabbage, carrot, bit of homemade yorkie and some gravy. 
snack: mango and blueberries and 3/4 of a biscotti biscuit
tea: 1 small slice of hot cross fruit loaf, a few yogurt covered raisins, a small slice from a sausage roll, apple slices and 2 mini bread sticks


----------



## muddles

I am not sure what is going on as he is eating for England at the moment and has been for about a week! I thought he was playing catch up as he had a sickness bug and barely ate for about a week but that was 2 weeks ago. 

Today's food:

B (7am)- cereal, strawberries and a little pot of yogurt (he has just started to ask for yogurt instead of milk in the morning so I have gone with it).
S (9am)- Little box of yogurt raisins
S (10:30am)- bag of banana flavour Ella's Kitchen biscuits and a pot of grapes.
S (11:15am)- bag of mini cheddars, a carrot and orange Ella's Kitchen bar, 1/2 a satsuma
L (12:30pm)- ham sandwich, blueberries, yogurt tube, and because he asked for more food he also had a squeezy fruit.
S (4pm)- Urban Fruit Strawberries and 2 mini bread sticks.
D (5:45pm)- chicken noodle stir fry and a squeezy yogurt. 
He then had a beaker of milk before bed.

That is so much food, more than I have eaten today! He normally has cereal and fruit for breakfast, a mid morning snack of fruit and something savoury, lunch will be a sandwich/potato, some fruit and a savoury thing, afternoon snack will be fruit and something savoury then dinner will be whatever I have made that day and then he has a beaker of milk before bed. I don't even mention food to him, he just asks for it, then goes to the cupboard and gets a bowl. He also stops eating when he has had enough. Could it be a massive growth spurt?


----------



## bluehorse

Grace does this sometimes...eats more than I do! It worries me a little because I think she is a bit overweight due to being slow to get 'moving' (crawled at 15 months and walked at 23 months)... but, in reality, it must be a growth spurt. Growth spurts can come around times of 'mental' development too- when the brain is making lots of new connections... so the last thing I want to do is deprive her. I just try to make sure I'm offering her a healthy diet. Grace's ravenous periods tend to last 3 or 4 days. She'll also have 3 to 4 days in a row of barely eating anything at all sometimes. I just tend to go with the flow!

Yesterday...

Breakfast: Half a pitta bread with marmite; grapes
Lunch: Tomato and basil soup with wholemeal bread and butter; natural yogurt
Snack: Some of her chocolate Easter bunny!
Dinner: Cheese and onion pasty with baked beans; apple, pear, raisin and cinnamon puree


----------



## Fabby

Milk but only wanted 2oz of it, he's been having 6oz of it lately
Weetabix
Sausage, veg and gravy, fruit pot
Toast and ravioli and yoghurt
Will have porridge and milk before bed


----------



## RileysMummy

B: Mini weetabix..fruit pot
S: Ricecakes & raisins
L: Half a ham toastie which she decided she didnt want then had hello kitty pasta
S: 2 yoghurts and a banana
D: Chicken, potatoes & veg with gravy.
Before bed: 3 oz of milk

x


----------



## Nats21

Callums gone to back to eating now his coughs all gone, hes had - 

B - One and a half Weetabix
D - Beans on Toast / Banana
T - Spag bol with peas / some easter egg choc

Snack - grapes

15oz of milk and some watered down apple juice 

xx


----------



## HellBunny

Porridge and toast
potato stars, banana, and a few choc buttons from an egg
baked potato & tuna, another banana

shopping day tomorrow thank god!


----------



## bluehorse

Yesterday:

Breakfast: Cinnamon squares with milk; grapes
Snack: Dried apricots
Lunch: Warm chapatti filled with scrambled egg; a kiwi
Snack: A piece of her chocolate Easter bunny
Dinner: Breaded vegetable fingers, mashed butternut squash and peas; natural yogurt


----------



## muddles

Think the growth spurt is over! This was what he had yesterday:

B- cornflakes, little pot of yogurt and blueberries.
S- an organix gingerbread man and some grapes.
L- ham sandwich, organix cheese biscuits, raisins, tube of yogurt and Urban Fruit apple. 
S- mini Lindt white chocolate bunny and grapes.
D- pasta with meatballs in tomato passata with added mushrooms and onions then strawberries for dessert.
Before bed he had a beaker of milk.


----------



## stardust599

B - Cheerios, half a banana, bit of milk, handful of blueberries
S - Large rice cake, biscuit
L - Sausage + tomato pasta, yoghurt
S - cheerios, banana chips
D - Cheesy tomato pasta, grapes, blueberries, sliced peaches, yoghurt

Will probably have another snack before bed and milk


----------



## ProudMummyy

Today Jamie and Aaron had (bearing in mind we're on holiday!)

Breakfast - (9am) Coco Pops with milk & a cup of milk
Snack - (10:30am) Raisins, Apple Slices & milk
Lunch - (12:30pm) Sausage & Chips with Blackcurrant Squash
Snack - (2:00pm) Ice Cream Cone
Dinner - (5:00pm) Pasta in tomato sauce & apple juice

Then at the club tonight they managed to snack on - A few Quavers, a few pieces of popcorn & a small bar of chocolate

Water before bed tonight


----------



## mommyB

Breakfast- whole wheat toast with strawberry jam and apple slices
Snack- 2 rice crackers while out shopping
Lunch- tortilla with chicken and cheese, a handful of grapes and a few cherry tomatoes 
Snack- snack size apple sauce
Dinner- cheesy pasta and half a banana
(not too many veggies today :()

Also 3 6oz. Bottles of milk.


----------



## bluehorse

Yesterday...

Breakfast: All Bran and raisins with milk
Snack: Piece of her chocolate bunny
Lunch: Warm chapatti filled with tuna mayonnaise and a couple of prawn crackers; 1/2 a banana with natural yogurt
Snack: A pear
Dinner: Pasta with a tomato sauce and grated cheese; stewed prunes with nutmeg and cinnamon


----------



## hedgewitch

I've been worrying about Aggies food intake for a while now, she was 10 weeks prem and had milk allergies aswell as silent reflux and GERD so food has always been an issue, she started refusing bottles at 8 month old but this was too early due to her corrected age so that's when the battle began, 12 months ago, now she is 18month old, 9months corrected, just started cruising and I am in a fully fledged battle with food, she will only eat, beans, spaghetti hoops, jam sandwiches and custard creams, I was naughty the other day and I had some fish and chips, a very rare treat and I gave her some chips ( I know, bad mummy) but she ate every single one I gave her!! So here's my question, looking at what your babies are eating, Aggie is only meeting maybe a quarter of that a day so should I give her other foods such as chips and things? I've been trying to steer her away from fatty stuff but I seriously need my little girl to gain some weight, she's tall and bony! Could do with some sort of supplement shake or something to fatten her up lol, she's always so cranky because she's hungry but won't eat what I give her, any advice would be great!


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

hedgewitch said:


> I've been worrying about Aggies food intake for a while now, she was 10 weeks prem and had milk allergies aswell as silent reflux and GERD so food has always been an issue, she started refusing bottles at 8 month old but this was too early due to her corrected age so that's when the battle began, 12 months ago, now she is 18month old, 9months corrected, just started cruising and I am in a fully fledged battle with food, she will only eat, beans, spaghetti hoops, jam sandwiches and custard creams, I was naughty the other day and I had some fish and chips, a very rare treat and I gave her some chips ( I know, bad mummy) but she ate every single one I gave her!! So here's my question, looking at what your babies are eating, Aggie is only meeting maybe a quarter of that a day so should I give her other foods such as chips and things? I've been trying to steer her away from fatty stuff but I seriously need my little girl to gain some weight, she's tall and bony! Could do with some sort of supplement shake or something to fatten her up lol, she's always so cranky because she's hungry but won't eat what I give her, any advice would be great!

If you're worried about 'junk' food you could make your own? Homemade chips, burgers, fish fingers. That way you know exactly what is going in her food. My boy loves homemade chips, even though I don't do them regularly x

B - Bowl of Shreddies and a slice of toast, cup of milk

S - Box of raisins, Organix Goodies Fruit Squeezy, water

L - Cheese sandwich, water

S - Organix rice cakes

D - Homemade mac cheese with sweetcorn, loads of fresh pineapple, water

Milk before bed


----------



## fluffpuffin

B: readybrek with honey
mid-morning snack: 1 apple, apple juice
L: toast with nutella
mid-afternoon snack: part of a chocolate bar, juice
D: new potatoes, mixed veg, creamy herb chicken

2 bottle of milk


----------



## MrsVenn

B - Brioche, 1/2 banana, 1/2 bowl Cheerios
L - Potato and tomato frittata, 1/2 slice ciabatta, some olives, a bit of cheese and Organix fruit pouch.
D - Noodles and pork belly. 

3oz milk but will have more overnight.


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

B - Half a bowl of cornflakes, half a bagel with jam, cup of milk

S - Organix Goodies animal biscuits

L - Left over homemade mac and cheese with sweetcorn, pineapple, cup of water

S - Organix fruit squeezy, Organix blueberry rice cakes, Organix Goodies animal biscuits

D - Homemade fish fingers, potato waffles, spaghetti in tomato sauce, plum raspberry fromage frais, water

Milk before bed


----------



## Dizzymum

B - banana, toast and marmite. Milk

S - raisins, water

L - cheese sandwich, grapes, goodies crispy things, milk

S -dried apricots, water

D- quorn spag bol, sweetcorn and cheese. Plum yog. Water

BM before bed.


----------



## anna1986

yesterday sophie had

5oz milk

B - 1 weetabix, half a slice of toast

S - half a richtea finger

L - chicken and noodles with sweetcorn n peppers

S - 3 marshmellows (was at nannys)

T - Fruit pouch, half a jam sandwich (1 slice bread) 

5ozs milk before bed

8-9ozs of squash throughout the day.

Wasnt a very good food day yesterday as she slept through lunch so ate lunch at 2pm meaning she didnt really want tea!


----------



## Rosie06

yesterday

B half bowl of weetos & half shredded wheat bite size, scotch pancake and fruit pouch

s crisps

l homemade potatoe & like soup strawberries rapberries and kiwi

s 2 yoghurts and some cheese

d mince & dumplings mash peas sweetcorn carrots & brocolli yoghurt & strawberries

supper milk & fruit


----------



## v2007

Weetabix x 3.

Sausages, Yorkshire pudding, Peas and carrots.

Strawberry whip with banana.

So far. 

V xxx


----------



## brittneyrose8

Audrey had banana nut Cheerios and some raspberries and grapes :)


----------



## charlotte-xo

Alfs did so well today!!

B- small bowl of porridge with raisins and cinnamon
D- Yorkshire pud, slice of beef, carrots, mash and gravy. Pudding was banana in custard
L- chicken tikka with rice and a small piece of naan bread. Rice pudding and a small cookie for afters
S- bowl of rice crisps, peach slice and two grapes

Xx


----------



## TennisGal

Br: porridge with honey and banana
Lun: Philly and ham sandwiches, organix carrot puffs, smoothie tube, plum fromage frais 
Sn: houmous and bread sticks
Din: lamb kofte, bulgar wheat pilaf, salad, yoghurt, bit of summer pudding...ice cream


----------



## CaptainMummy

B - Porridge with some apricot Jam. Blueberries, some apple juice.
S - Plum fruit pouch (pear and peach)
L - Chargrill Chicken Pasta with sweetcorn. Some chocolate from her easter eagg after.
S - 4 organix animal biscuits, organix raisins and apple. Wildlife yoghurt after
D - Salmon fillet with mini baked potato, cheese and some peas.

6oz milk before bed.

She loved the salmon (just baked in a little butter) So I will definitely be getting that again. She also ate all of her peas too :D


----------



## anna1986

5ozs milk

B - musli & toast
S - raisens
L - fruit loaf n organix tomato crisps
D - chicken, roasted new potatoes n carrots and peas blueberries for pudding

5ozs milk before bed


----------



## Rosie06

b half weetoes & half rice krispies with milk, munch bunch drinky yoghurt, 1 scotch pancake

s half banana & strawberries

l half a cheese & ham swhich & half tuna & cheese, crisps blueberries

s yoghurt

d Jamie oliver fishcake cauliflower cheese roasted meditaranien veg, yoghurt

didnt want supper today think it was because she had her tea later, just had some milk


----------



## MrsVenn

Today Molly had:

B - Scrambled eggs and some toast.
L - Roast chicken dinner..hated the honey roasted parsnips. Followed by fruit pouch and ice cream (put it on like a coulis)
D - Cheats roast potatoes (fried Gnocchi :winkwink:), baby corn, corn on the cob and pork ribs. 

3oz milk


----------



## Mummy2B21

Breakfast: Wheeabix and a banana
Lunch: Roast beef dinner
Dinner: Fish pie with asparagus.

Also had about 12 olives as a snack, and a peach. 3 beakers of milk and some water.


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

B - a bowl and a half of shreddies with raspberries, cup of milk 
L - ham sandwich, some choc buttons from an Easter egg, water
S - an apple, a few pieces of satsuma, cup of milk
D - homemade chilli con carne with rice, half a plum peach fromage Frais

Milk before bed


----------



## mommyB

B- A pancake and apple slices
L- Chinese noodles, chicken, broccoli and carrots
S- 2 rice crackers
D- Homemade lasagna and a banana yogurt


----------



## membas#1

B: egg, sausage, mushrooms, and some asparagus
L: cheese, quinoa, topped with some homemade pasta sauce (ground beef, tomatoes, squash and mushrooms)
D: fresh spinach pasta with same topping as above

lots of BM in between and at the end of the day


----------



## Fabby

So far today
Milk
Wheetabix
Chicken, roast potato, roast carrots, peas, sweetcorn and homemade gravy - leftovers from yesterday
Will be a cheese spread bap
Porridge and milk before bed


----------



## charlotte-xo

Nothing today so far, apart from 18oz of milk and a yoghurt :( xx


----------



## HellBunny

So far today,
Golden syrup porridge
Egg sandwich & banana

Shepherds pie for tea tonight


----------



## tokyo_c

Breakfast: 1/4 bagel with cheese spread
Lunch: Tuna sandwich (1 slice of bread), carrot sticks (mostly got spat out), organix cheese puffs, grapes
Snack: cheese crackers, grapes
Dinner: mixed grain rice, potato and chive pancake, a chinese dumpling, some Craisins 

Not massive portions though, she still BFs a lot...


----------



## CaptainMummy

B - Good size bowl of cheerios. Small yoghurt and some blueberries.
S - Organix carrot cake oat bar... She spat alot out, not sure if she liked it!
L - HM lentil, carrot and onion soup. Blueberries and a chocolate biscotti
S - Handful of dry cheerios (ate half then the dog stole the rest!)
D - Cheese and bacon quiche, potato animals and peas. Small yogurt and a biscuit.

She has been eating really well the last week or so :)

Also had 5oz milk before bed, and 3 oz in the afternoon


----------



## stardust599

B - bowl of cheerios, raisins and milk, 5/6 blueberries and a small yoghurt
S - small pot of banana chips and a choc biscuit (to keep her quiet while I was getting dressed after swimming!) then a few bites of Mummys cheese roll and a few bites of oatcake
L - sausage rolls and a side salad of lettuce, tomatoes, onion, grated carrot (only really ate the tomatoes and just licked the rest). half a pot of custard and 2 large strawberries and 5 or 6 red grapes
S - piece of gingercake and half a banana (refused)
D - philadelphia chicken, potatoes, carrots (left the potato), cheesecake, diluten juice
Bed - 6oz milk


----------



## tu123

B-refused her porridge and had a few pieces of fruit salad followed by a slice of cheese

S- 10 red grapes

L- half a small bowl of bean casserole, pieces of chopped melon and then half a small scoop of chocolate ice cream with mummy:winkwink:

S-pumpkin flapjack, a few grapes

T-1/4 cheese and broccolli omelette made with two eggs, stick of celery with licks of hummus, two cherry tomatoes, 5 large green olives

6 oz tot milk

Good food day today in that she ate at each meal time and seemed to want supper.


----------



## bop&bean

All these children that eat such lovely stuff! My lo is going through 'I'm not eating what you want me to eat' phase
B - bran flakes! Strange child! Banana
S- grapes
L- toast and butter
S- raisins rice cake
D- bread and butter sounds terrible but he was offered lovely hm lentil soup!


----------



## Rosie06

b 2 weatabix and a inncoent fruit smoothie tube

s heinz baby mini cheddars

l cheese ham sandwhich 2 yoghurts and some fruit

s innocent smoothie and some crisps

d homemade fish pie peas sweetcorn & brocolli 2 yoghurts and orange and some kiwi

supper half slice of toast and some milk


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

B - Shreddies and a cup of milk
L - Cheese sandwich
S - Fresh strawberries
D - Swedish meatballs, potato waffles and spaghetti in tom sauce, plum raspberry fromage frais

Milk before bed


----------



## anna1986

yesterday S had

5 oz milk
B - porridge and blueberries
L - 1/4 of a jam sandwich Fruit pouch and raisens
D - Veg and chic korma with rice
5oz milk before bed


----------



## bluehorse

Yesterday:

Breakfast: All Bran with milk; tinned pear
Snack: Wholemeal rusk
Lunch: h/m cod and sweetcorn chowder (wasn't that keen... only ate about 1/4 of it.)
Snack: Last bit of her chocolate bunny!
Dinner: h/m chickpea and corriander casserole; a kiwi


----------



## tokyo_c

B: half an adult-sized portion of porridge made with milk and mixed berries
L: rice crackers with cheese spread, some mixed grain rice, grapes and craisins
Snack: half a pack of little biscuits for babies
Dinner: hardly any (not even an 8th) of a spinach and cheese quesadilla. She hadn't had her afternoon nap and was knackered, bless her!


----------



## KellyC75

Love this thread ~ As it gives me some great meal ideas :thumbup:

Today

Breakfast: Milo cereal
Lunch: Fresh cut bread & stick of cheese
Dinner: Spag bol

Snacks at various times of day: sultanas, cheese & bacon balls (crisps) Toddler biscotti


----------



## 08marchbean

Yesterday: 
B 2 slices of toast with jam 
L: ham and cheese sandwich 
D: lemon chicken with coconut rice. 
snacks: cheese string, some grapes, 

pretty boring food day really


----------



## Fabby

Milk
B - weetabix
L - chicken riscotto, yoghurt
D - crumpet, yoghurt and a plum
Porridge and milk before bed


----------



## Rosie06

b apple & blueberry porridge
s shares a fruit scone in a coffee shop with me also had a babychino lol
l poached egg on toast 1 yoghurt and a fruit pouch
s EK bar
d sauasage &mash gravy peas sweetcorn & brocolli 2 yoghurts kiwi and a little bit of easter egg
supper a baby biscotti and some milk


----------



## dani_tinks

B - Two boiled eggs
S - pear, banana, packet of hulla hoops
L - dairylea sandwich and an apple
D - cheese and chives sausages (2), potato letters and about 3 tomatoes
P - two yoghurts and a bowl of strawberries

He went to bed with about 4 oz of full fat milk


----------



## MrsVenn

B - slice of toast
L - a banana, brioche, fruit pouch and cheese.
D - Rice and spaghetti.. didn't touch the mince :(

Snacks - yoghurt, clemetine

9oz milk


----------



## x__amour

Breakfast; Raisin Bran, milk.
Lunch; Chicken quesadilla, broccoli, apples, milk.
Dinner; Chicken stir fry, apple juice.


----------



## KellyC75

This thread makes me sooo hungry! :munch:

Todays menu so far (1pm):

breakfast: 7oz toddler formula & then nesquik cereal
lunch: ham sandwich
dinner will be: chicken korma & rice

snacks so far: banana & mini toblerone! blush:)


----------



## ProudMummyy

Jamie and Aaron both had

Yesterday:

Breakfast - Cheeiors & Milk and cup of Ribena
Snack - Apple & Pear slices and a cup of Milk
Lunch - Ham & Grated Cheese in a Tortilla Wrap, Cherry Tomatoes, Cucumber Sticks, Raspberry Fromage Frais and a cup of Ribena
Snack - Mini Breadsticks & Dip and a cup of Milk
Dinner - Cottage Pie, Carrots, Peas and a cup of Ribena, Strawberries & Cream for desert

Cup of Milk before bed


----------



## bluehorse

Yesterday:

Breakfast: Weetabix with raspberries and milk
Snack: 2 Bourbon biscuits and some raisins (at a friend's house)
Lunch: Peanut butter sandwich on white bread; fresh fruit salad (kiwi, banana, blueberries and raspberries)
Snack: A fig
Dinner: Fishfinger, potato and carrot mash, brocolli and butter beans


----------



## Fabby

2oz milk

Weetabix

Salmon fillet, mash, carrots, cauliflower and brocolli with parsley sauce, yoghurt and biscotti biscuit

Toast and raviloi, yoghurt and fruit pot and a Thomas the tank fairy cake we had made earlier
with his friend

Porridge and milk before bed


----------



## k4th

B - 3oz milk, plus weetabix & a banana
S - organic cereal bar & a couple of my mini cheddars
L - 2 slices milk roll bread with cream cheese, a clementine & a biscuit
S - raisins & yogurt
D - gnocchi with spicy tomato & cheese sauce, strawberries & ice cream
Supper - 3 oz milk


----------



## Rosie06

b half a bowl of shredded wheat bitesize a small handful of coco pops and a munch bunch drinky yoghurt
s half a kiwi and some raisons
l ham cheese and cucumber sandwich some half a pack of skips some cherry tom's 
s rest of skips and kiwi
d homemade chicken nuggets chips and beans, yoghurt, bannana & blueberries

then helped herself to daddys tea well the peas & sweetcorn 

supper a baby biscotti and milk


----------



## dani_tinks

B - dippy eggs again (its a fave!) 
S - hulla hoops and an apple
L - Ham and cheese sandwich (he left the ham), three tomatoes and a banana
D - spag bol
P - two yoghurts, a pear and a bowl of strawberries and a cookie


----------



## KellyC75

Note to self.....Stop reading this when hungry!! :pizza: :icecream: :lolly: :munch:


----------



## bluehorse

Yesterday:

Breakfast: Cinnamon squares with milk; fresh mango slices
Snack: Organix gingerbread man
Lunch: Warm chapatti filled with tuna mayonnaise
Snack: Blueberries
Dinner: Pasta shells with a bean and tomato sauce and grated cheese; vanilla icecream


----------



## Nats21

Callums had - 

Breakfast - Cheerios (had a bowlful and then wanted some more to finish with his leftover milk!)

Dinner - Spaghetti hoops on toast / banana

Tea - Pasta with veg in a tomato sauce / fruit flavoured custard

Snack - Some milky bar buttons that he got for easter

2 cups of milk and a 6oz bottle at bedtime, some water in his juice bottle xx


----------



## HellBunny

B: Golden syrup quaker porridge
L - Egg on toast, banana and a tangerine
little bit of easter egg
D - Chicken jalfrezi curry i made with cous cous
1 slice of toast before bed


----------



## anna1986

yesterday sophie had :-

3ozs milk
B - eggy bread and fruit pouch
S - Raisins
L - Pasta in carrot/apple and pasnips sauce(sounds yuk but she loved it)
S - 4oz milk
D - fishfingers and bread and butter - 3 rice cakes and fruit pouch

5 ozs of milk before bed


----------



## bluehorse

Yesterday for Grace:

Breakfast: All Bran with sultanas and milk
Snacks at Toddler's group: Mini breadsticks, grapes and a malted milk biscuit
Lunch: Toasted pitta filled with scrambled egg
Snack: Blueberries
Dinner: Breaded vegetable fingers, alphabet potato shapes and butter beans; kiwi and raspberries


----------



## kerrie24

Yesterday Owen had cheerios for breakfast
snack of toast at playgroup
grapes
Lunch was dairylea sandwich and satsuma
Ice cream snack
pasta with tomato sauce,carrots,garlic bread

Today he has had cornflakes for breakfast
lunch was rice,chicken and cucumber
Dinner will be roast pork with brocolli,carrots,parsnips and cabbage.


----------



## emzky90

Yesterday Marnie had:

B- Cheerios and banana, full cup of milk.

L- Egg sandwhich on brown, cheese curls, and grapes

T- Sweet potatoe jacket with cheese and beans followed by a cup of milk before bed.

Snacks: Satsuna, banana, yoghurt.


----------



## leoniebabey

B - weetabix
D- tomato soup and a bun to dip in 
Snack - 2 x digestive biscuits 
T- cheese sanwich, crisps and a yougurt
One cup of juice then multiple cups of water
will probobly have some more weetabix before bed


----------



## dani_tinks

B - eggs and toast
S - hulla hoops and banana
L - baked beans and toast
S - cookie and a pear
D - alphabet potato letters, veggie finger and tomatos
P - rice pudding and 3 fruit pouches


----------



## bluehorse

Today Grace had...

Breakfast: Porridge made with Oat milk and raspberries
Snack: Organix gingerbread man
Lunch: Baked beans and 1/2 a toasted pitta; Activia prune layer yogurt
Snack: A small banana and 1/2 an apple
Dinner: h/m creamy coconut lentils; an apple and pear fruit pot and some blueberries


----------



## MrsVenn

Today Molly had:

B - Toast and a brioche
L - Fish fingers, corn on the cob, followed by fruit.
D - Pork kebab with waffle fries and green beans. Strawberries for pud.

Snacks - Packet of Pom Bear crisps, Organix carrot cake bar and Organix fruit bar.

8oz milk


----------



## pichi

breakfast - some Cheerios and half a slice of toast
Lunch- home made soup with a little bit of bread for dipping, a yoghurt
Tea- mince and tatties with all the veg etc... a yoghurt

snacks: some rice biscuits, fruit and i'm not quite sure what else granny fed her today :haha:


----------



## tokyo_c

Yesterday was quite a good day, volume-wise!

B: half an adult portion of porridge with mixed berries
L: a bit snacky as we had to rush out, half a rice ball with tuna, rice crackers with spreadable cheese, a few craisins
Snack: craisins and animal crackers, a little bit of my cake
Dinner: rice, salmon and broccoli and celery soup


----------



## ShanandBoc

B: Weetbix with mash banana
Snack: Yogurt, apricot fruit bar, grapes
L: Cheese and roast beef sandwich with hommus
D: Teddy bear soup and toast


----------



## fluffpuffin

Today Isla has had so far:
B: readybrek with honey
Snack: 1 Ella's kitchen Apple & Banana fruit pouch; some bites off a bread roll
L: potatoes, broccoli in h/m cheese sauce, half a sausage
I have some blueberries and satsumas for her to snack on this afternoon and this evening she will have some ham / cheese on toast and yoghurt for afters.

she didn't eat much yesterday but today she seems to be making up for it :)


----------



## leoniebabey

so far
b - weetabix 
snack - yogurt
dinner - pizza fingers
for tea were having chicken and mushroom casserole with veg


----------



## Fabby

B - Weetabix
L - chicken chasseur (sp) with onions, mushrooms and mash, half a fruit pot
D - dairylea on toast with yoghurt and some pineapple chunks
About to have porridge and milk before bed if he will have it because hes full of cold :-(


----------



## katieandfras

Breakfast: Bran flakes and a banana
Snack: 2 cocktail sausages
Lunch: Lentil and tomato soup + brown roll, yoghurt grapes
Snack: Few bits of naan
Dinner: Spag Bol Fruit pot


----------



## KellyC75

ShanandBoc said:


> Teddy bear soup and toast

Aww cute ~ What is teddy bear soup? :shrug:


----------



## anna1986

yesterday S had

4oz milk
B- weetabix and toast
S- Half a breadstick, 2 marmite rice cakes, handful of sultanas and blueberries
L - roast beef,roast pots, veg and gravy
T - Toast and jam, fruit pouch, piece of cake
porridge and fruit and milk before bed


----------



## bluehorse

Yesterday for Grace...

Breakfast: 2 Weetabix with milk
Snacks (after swimming-she was starving!): Mini breadsticks, grapes, Organix gingerbread man and 1/2 a Milky Way bar
Lunch: Fishfingers, chips and baked beans
Snack:Figs
Dinner: Toasted pitta with marmite; slices of fresh papaya and banana


----------



## ShanandBoc

B: Raisin toast and a bananna
L: Spaghetti and toast
D: Crispy chicken mexican tortilla

Snacks: 2 cups milk, half a kiwi fruit, tub of yogurt.


----------



## pichi

B: cheerios and a slice of toast
L: cheese and crackers with baby tomatoes and some fruit
T: Fish fingers, potato stars and some Hello Kitty pasta followed by a moose

snacks: a handful of raisins, some rice biscuits, chocolate buttons from her easter egg(s)


----------



## dani_tinks

B - eggs and toast
S - banana and strawbs
D - veggie fingers and alphabet letters and 3 cherry tomatoes
P - yoghurt

he didn't eat that much today :/


----------



## bluehorse

Today for Grace....

Breakfast: Cinnamon squares with milk; grapes
Snack: Dried apricots
Lunch: Warm chapatti filled with tuna mayonnaise; more grapes and some natural yogurt
Snacks: Mini breadsticks and a couple of prawn crackers
Dinner: Quorn and bean chilli with wholegrain rice


----------



## CaptainMummy

B - Porridge with some apricot Jam.
L - a sausage and potato scone
D - Fish, Potato shapes and carrots (she hardly ate any)

Snacks - Small box of raisins, some pineapple, quavers


----------



## Fabby

Milk but just 1oz :wacko:
B - Cheerios and a tiny bit of a fruited teacake
S - yoghurt
L - cottage pie and a fruit pot
S - mini organic rice cake
D - waffle, sausage and beans, mousse and a banana
Porridge and milk before bed
Hes been a hungry horse today!


----------



## KellyC75

KellyC75 said:


> ShanandBoc said:
> 
> 
> Teddy bear soup and toast
> 
> Aww cute ~ What is teddy bear soup? :shrug:Click to expand...

Still curious.... :winkwink:
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Wont bother posting at the moment, as LO has tonsilitus & a cold, so not eating much at all :nope:


----------



## TennisGal

Yesterday...

Br: scrambled eggs on toasted muffin, smoothie
Sn: bag of organix carrot puffs
Lu: chicken salad sandwich, small gingerbread man, Greek yoghurt with berries
Din: oregano chicken kebab, with lemon, yoghurt and salad filling...herb rice, Greek salad. Lemon and ground almond cake with creme Fraiche.


----------



## anna1986

yesterday S had :-

5oz milk
B- 1/2 slice of toast, frosties, blueberries
S - marmite rice cakes, breadstick
L - paté sandwich, organix crisps
S - sultanas
D - sweet potato, chicken and peas and rice pudding

porridge and milk before bed


----------



## bluehorse

Today...

Breakfast: Porridge with raisins
Snack: Dried apricots
Lunch: Scrambled egg on toast; natural yogurt
Snack: Grapes and a banana
Dinner: Spaghetti bolognaise made with quorn mince, garlic bread; vanilla icecream


----------



## Fabby

4oz of milk
B - weetabix 
S - mini organic rice cake
L - fish pie, 2 yoghurts
D - Cheese sandwich, yoghurt, pear
Mini organic rice cake and 8oz of milk before bed


----------



## Rosie06

b half bowl of rice krispies &allf coco pops 
s raisons &sultanas
l homemade pizza fruit pouch and yoghurt
s fruit
d mammoth portion of fish pie sweetcorn peas and brocolli and carrotts, yoghurt &kiwi

supper cup of milk and banana


----------



## OmiOmen

Breakfast: An oat bar, a few bits of cereal and dried cranberries. 
Lunch: Quorn sausage, peas and cheesy mash potato. (Mash potato was not touched.)
Dinner: Cheese and tomato pasta, tomato, a slice of garlic bread and green beans. (Did not eat green beans.)
Snacks: Grapes, small Quorn ham sandwich and Organix maze snacks and two fromage frais.
Drinks: Fruit smoothie, milk and water.

He was pretty hungry today.


----------



## leoniebabey

B- slice of toast and a banana
D- made stir fry he refused that so i gave him a tin of spagetti shapes and he had a yougurt after
T- Chicken curry with rice, nan bread and a popadom


----------



## cutebowsxx

Breakfast: 5oz bottle of milk. Porridge, + a handful of krave cereal (As that's what I was having so he insisted on having some too lol)

Lunch: A 10 month jar of mild chicken curry. A yoghurt. 3/4 banana.

Dinner: Pasta bolognese with cheese, peas + sweetcorn.
A yoghurt + a plain rich tea biscuit. :flower:


----------



## fluffpuffin

Isla had:
B: toast with Nutella
L: Mash, cod in parsley sauce, peas, carrots
D: cheese on toast, blueberries

drink: water, orange juice
snack: half a fig roll


----------



## bluehorse

Yesterday for Grace...

Breakfast: Weetabix with milk; grapes
Snacks at Toddler group: mini breadsticks, raisins and 2 Bourbon biscuits
Lunch: Fishfinger sandwich on wholemeal bread, avocado and grapes; natural yogurt
Snack: Dried apricots
Dinner: 1/2 a cheese and onion pasty, broccoli and parsnip wedges


----------



## eddjanuary10

yesterday-

b- mix of rice crispies & cheerios
s- grapes & raisins
l- baked potato with cheese
d- chicken wrap but left the wrap & ate some chicken. a few chips
s- pineapple


----------



## Nats21

Callum had - 

Breakfast - 2 weetabixes / watered down orange juice

Snack at library group was purple/green grapes, cheese, banana, toast

Dinner - Crackers with cheese, some more grapes, rice cake, beetroot, organix crisps

4pm snack - A breadstick and cup of milk

Tea - Baked potato, with homemade burger and beans / Strawberry yoghurt

12oz of milk / Watered down apple juice throughout day

xx


----------



## leoniebabey

B- banana and grapes
D- Jacket potatoe with chicken and sweetcorn in mayo, yougurt for dessert
T- box from ikea (cheese sarnie, organix crisps, raisings and a snack bar thing)
Toast for supper


----------



## HellBunny

Quaker golden syrup porridge then nicked some of my cheese on toast haha
egg & cress sandwich & organix crisps
half a banana and 2 ellas kitchen cookies
jacket potato & beans
toast before bed


----------



## leoniebabey

yesterday he had
B- toast and a banana
Snack: satsuma
D- ham sandwich and one of the 'cars' cakes we made
T- beef casserole and 2 yorkshire puddings


----------



## CaptainMummy

Today Paige had...

B - Porridge, 1/2 a potato scone, a yoghurt
S - Organix Sweetcorn rings (1/3 of a packet)
L - Warburtons sandwich thin with butter and ham, 10 blueberries.
D - 3 chicken dippers, a mini potato rosti and some peas. Followed by a yoghurt and a small milky bar.

She also had 5oz milk before bed, and around 300ml sugar free flavoured water during the day.


----------



## TennisGal

Today...

Br: French toast with berries, glass of milk
Sn: organix carrot puffs
Lu: cream cheese and cucumber sandwich, fruit salad, Rachel's yoghurt, few pom bears
Sn: mini cinnamon man
Din: roast beef, roast potato, Yorkshire, various veggies in varying colours, crumble and custard


----------



## rachmumtobe

Today Fin had

Breakfast: toast and a beaker of milk
Snack: oven baked ham, strawberries
Lunch: pasta, tomato n basil sauce, cherry tomatoes and cheese
Snack: rice cakes
Dinner: fish fingers, smiley faces and beans
Snack: banana and raisins

He had another beaker of milk before bed time and had water in the day.


----------



## fluffpuffin

Today Isla had:
late breakfast: cheese & ham on toast, grapes, some orange juice
after late brekkie she only had a snacky Lunch: smoothie pouch, some mini cheedars
Dinner: potato waffles, sausages, corn on the cob; some orange segments for afters

she had 4 bottles of cow's milk too.... but drank hardly any water :(


----------



## leoniebabey

B- dippy egg + slice of toast
S- banana
D- sausage and yorkshire pud
T- turkey hotpot with corn on the cob


----------



## MrsVenn

Today Mols had:

B - Not too sure as she was at Nanna's but think it consisted of brioche and a banana.
L - Roll, a few pretzels, strawberries.
D - Gnocchi in a cheese and brocolli sauce followed by a mini milk.

Snacks - a few nachos, slice of cheese, a bit of h/m flapjack.

17oz milk! The girl must be growing!


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

B - Cheerios and a cup of milk

L - Poached egg and two pieces of toast and diluted orange juice

S - Raisins and an apple

D - Roast beef, carrots, green beans, sweetcorn, homemade yorkshires and roasties and some gravy. Custard for dessert. Diluted apple juice

Milk before bed


----------



## meli1981

b-english muffin with cream cheese
l-waffle, potatoes milk
d-turkey and veggies,apple sauce, milk
snacks were milk, she LOVES milk!


----------



## leoniebabey

B- weetabix
D- chicken dippers, chips and beans from asda cafe
S- organix animal biscuits and a banana
T- mince & dumplings with potatoe and veg although he's fell asleep at his highchair and didn't eat much of it


----------



## bluehorse

Today Grace had...

Breakfast: Shreddies and milk; grapes
Snacks at Toddler's group: Pieces of banana, grapes and red pepper (only a nibble of this!)
Lunch: Warm chapatti filled with tuna mayonnaise, salad (picked out grapes and left the rest!); strawberry fromage frais and 1/2 a banana
Snack: Raisins and dried apricots
Dinner: h/m ratatouie with wholegrain rice, a little grated cheese and 1/2 a chapatti; vanilla icecream


----------



## Mynx

Today Evie had ...

B - Honey Ready Brek, a Petit Filous and a slice of toast

L - A full cheese sandwich, handful of chopped strawberries

D - Home made chicken casserole (also had cauliflower, carrots and baked beans in it) with mash potato, quite a large portion too! Followed by another Petit Filous

Snacks thru out the day were 2 bananas, a generous handful of chopped strawberries and half a bag of Wotsits.

Drinks of the day were a mouthful of Mummy's tea :blush: and about 3 large beakers of water.


----------



## dani_tinks

B - Two eggs and a slice of toast
S - an apple and a banana, packet of crisps.
L - turned down beef stew so had another banana, 4 bread sticks and about 4 cherry tomatoes
D - two sausages, a waffle and more tomatoes.
P - a yoghurt and a bit of rice pudding


----------



## Jadey-x

B - Gypsy toast & cup of tea
S - Shared an orange with me
L - Ham & Cucumber sandwich and a few mouthfuls of my chicken soup. Cup of water
D - Chicken & Veg pie, boiled potatoes & peas. Cup of squash
Pudding was a handful of chopped melon 
Cup of milk before bed :)


----------



## MadameJ

Both kiddies had :

B: cheerios,whole milk, slice of toast n butter and a cup of whole milk.

L: macaroni pie,garden veg,handful of cheese curls and a cup of juice.

T: chicken stir fry,egg noodles,vanilla yoggie and a muffin for pud and some more milk in a cup.


----------



## k4th

B - weetabix
S - toast (we were at a play centre that gives free toast on entry!)
L - beans, sausage & mash, followed by mango sorbet
S - banana
D - spag Bol & a yogurt

We were out for lunch- mango sorbet was fab! I'm gonna have to look into how to make fruit sorbet!


----------



## CaptainMummy

Today Paige ate...

B - Big bowl of cheerios, a frube
S - 1/2 packet of quavers after swimming
L - Small tin of beef ravioli (Asda Good for You kids range), another frube
S - half pack of milky way magic stars
D - chicken fajitas, didnt eat the wrap just ate all the chicken/veg/cheese. After dinner she had a pineapple ring from a tin in juice.

Drank around 4oz milk before bed.


----------



## TennisGal

Brek: pancakes with fruit and super jam, glass of milk
Snack: small cinnamon man, smoothie tube
Lunch: avocado and philly sandwich, organix crisps, yeo valley smoothie yoghurt
Snack: cold roasted veg...she found them in the fridge, and ate them dipped in houmous
Dinner: kleftiko, oregano potatoes, Greek salad...pistachio, orange, almond cake eith creme Fraiche


----------



## HellBunny

Porridge for breakfast
philadelphia sandwich & a tangerine
chicken curry & cous cous i made, then a banana and a tangerine
abit of easter egg he found
2 slices of toast


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

B - 2 Crumpets with strawberry Jam
S - Organix animal biscuits
L - Cheese sandwich, water
S - 15 raspberries (he would have had more but I had to stop him lol)
D - Beef with in a tomato & chilli sauce with spaghetti, custard and an innocent fruit smoothie

Milk before bed


----------



## stardust599

Yesterday
B - Cheerios, Milk, Blueberries, Half a tangerine
S - ?
L - Pasta with tomato and herb sauce, yoghurt, grapes
S - biscuit, half a pack of blueberries :-S
D - Potato waffle with fish fingers and a bowl of carrots and peas
Bed - 2oz toddler milk


B - Weetibix, Milk, a banana
S - nothing
L - Half a buttered roll, pasta in tomato + herb sauce. Yoghurt. Grapes. Dried mango.
S - a couple of rice cakes, raisins and quavers
D - Homemade pizza with tomato, cheese and veggies, dairylea dunkers, blueberries and strawberries
Bed - 2oz toddler milk (going to replace this with weetibix or porridge for supper soon as won't take milk in cup)

Tomorrow -
B - Cheerios, milk, banana
S - Raisins and rice cakes
L - Peanut butter sandwiches (seeded bread), peas and carrots, yoghurt
S - probably a biscuit 
D - homemade bolognese/lasagne and garlic bread, strawberries and blueberries
Bed - 2oz toddler milk


----------



## dani_tinks

B - Toast and a banana
L - Bread sticks, tomatoes, carrot sticks
S - an apple 
D - cheesy omelette :D really proud of this as i made it myself and he enjoyed it! Rarity from Jake!


----------



## TennisGal

What didn't Lizzie eat today?! Must be a spurt!

Brek: bowl of porridge with banana and raisins, crumpets with super jam
Snack: hm df blueberry muffin, smoothie
Lunch: Tuna and cucumber sandwich, half cheese roll, organix carrot puffs, yoghurt, strawberries
Snack: crackers with Philly, veggies with houmous
Dinner: chicken, noodles, sesame sugar snaps, cake w creme fraiche and more berries
Snack: milk and rice cakes


----------



## CaptainMummy

Today Paige had...

B - Porridge and a Yoghurt
S - Small box of raisins
L - Cheese and onion toastie and 5 or 6 chocolate buttons
S - pink wafer biscuit thing, and a fruit pouch
D - Salmon in creamy herb sauce, mash potato, carrots and mushrooms (she didnt like the mushrooms, but she did chew them for ages before spitting them out!)
Followed by 2 pineapple rings.

She had 5oz milk before bed too :)


----------



## MadameJ

Both kiddies 

B: honey hoops,whole milk and a cup of milk
L: leftover Carbonara with ham,handful of wiggles and cup of juice
T: homemade tomato pasta sauce,yoggie and cup of milk

S: mini cheddars and fruit.


----------



## ShanandBoc

B - Toast with promite and cream cheese
L- half a pear, grapes, multi grain crackers, cubes of cheese
D - steak, alfredo pasta, broccoli and carrot

Snack - 2 cups milk


----------



## 08marchbean

B: 2 bowls of cheerios and and cup of milk
S: a banana 
L: cheesy pasta 
S: mini cheddars and some cheese
D: 2 portions of risotto! and an ice lolly. 

she also loved fajitas which we had for tea anothe night and demolised the best part of a tin of rice pudding!


----------



## bluehorse

Yesterday Grace munched her way through...

Breakfast: All Bran with milk; a little piece of melon (wasn't that keen)
Snack: Dried apricots
Lunch: Toasted pitta with humous and salad (one again, left most of the salad); Apple and Cherry fruit pot
Snack: Mini breadsticks
Dinner: Fishfingers, mashed potato and roasted red pepper and courgette


----------



## dani_tinks

Yesterday Jacob had

B - eggs and toast
L - cheese sandwich and tomatoes
S - three bananas, an apple, bread sticks
D - about 5 mouthfuls of spag bol, a bowl of tomatoes
P - yoghurt and rice pudding

Today
B - eggs and toast again!
S - bowl of strawberries
L - cheese and onion sandwich and lots of cocktail sausages
D - chicken breast, alphabet potato letters and some veg (which he'll probably leave!)
P - will be whatever fruit we have left and yoghurt.


----------



## leoniebabey

B- Toast, banana and a yougurt
D- Pasta with tomato and veg sauce, yougurt after
T- eggy bread with bob the biulder spagetti shapes, a yougurt and 2 of the peppa pig cakes we made earlier

(lots of yogurts today lol!!)


----------



## bluehorse

Grrrr! Grace is being a bit of a fuss-pot with her food again. I'm putting it down to the fact that Rowan is eating with us too now so it's a bit of a distraction.

Breakfast: White toast with sugar-free blueberry jam; grapes and tinned peaches (but only ate one of these)
Snacks at Toddler's group: Raisins, mini breadsticks and a Bourbon biscuit
Lunch: One mouthful of pitta and scrambled egg, ignored her salad
Snack: Refused apple so went without!
Dinner: Baked potato with baked beans and grated cheese; raspberry fromage frais


----------



## TennisGal

Brek: large bowl of porridge with agave, berries and banana
Sn: small piece of hm banana cake
Lunch: ham and Philly bagel, cucumber slices, cherry tomato halves, organix tomato wheels, Rachel's organic yoghurt, smoothie tube
Sn: breadsticks and baba ganoush
Din: chicken sag, rice, popadum with raita...fereni with rosewater. Few chocolate buttons.

Stole: an undisclosed number of mini Jammie dodgers, found in my cupboard!


----------



## CaptainMummy

No Idea what Paie had for breakfast today, as she was at her dads.

She had a small sandwich at 11am followed by some raisins on the train home. 
Once we got home, she had 3oz of milk and she went for a 2hr nap. She didnt really have much of a lunch I guess!

She had 1/2 fruit pot and a pink wafer thing when she woke up.

Dinner was chicken and bacon tortellini, in a carbonara sauce. Followed by a Mr Kiplings mini victoria sponge cake 
Her food is always a bit buggered up when I collect her from her dads!

Tomorrow will be better!


----------



## MrsVenn

Today Molly had:

B - Toast with Nutella on.
L - Slice of h/m bread and butter, chicken and blackberries.
D - Ravioli, some more chicken, some of Daddy's chips, NAS orange jelly and a h/m cupcake..

Snack - Fruit buttons, banana and Pom Bear crisps.

9oz milk, hungry girl today!!


----------



## leoniebabey

B- toast, banana
D- cheese sarnie, nice biccy, jelly
T- party buffet 
was going to give him some supper as he didn't have a big tea but he was asleep lol


----------



## ShanandBoc

B - Weetbix with banana
L- Chicken and corn soup with toast
D - Vege soup with chicken and yogurt


----------



## ShanandBoc

Does anyone else worry about their LO not eating enough Veg? My DD is a fuss pot lately when it comes to Veg :(


----------



## charlotte-xo

Yesterday was an amazing day for Alfie at last :happydance: probably a one off though lol

B- coco pops, 8oz of milk
S- raisins, segment of an orange, a sippy cup of banana and strawberry smoothy
D- spaghetti with a cheese sauce and mixed veg through it, small piece of baguette, two yoghurts and a biscotti 
T- pitta pizza with sweet potato wedges, 2 more yoghurts, small piece of chicken off of my plate.
S- half a slice of toast with apricot jam, 8oz 


Xx


----------



## mummy_ellie09

So far today just some wheeties. He's been funny with hot food recently so gonna try some cheesy pasta for his dinner


----------



## Mee_Mummy

My DS is full of cold at the moment & won't eat properly.

Today he had no meals :(

A whole pack of organix rice cakes;
Ellas kitchen apple & strawberry pouch;
1 strawberry;
2 grapes;
An apple;
2 slices of sandwhich chicken;
1/4 slice of bread;
2 drumstick lollypops; (grandads fault!)
7oz milk.

He's also not drinking either. He had a total of 4oz of dilute juice. X


----------



## CaptainMummy

Paige had

B- porridge + half a toasted breakfast muffin
S- some organix tomato wheels
L- small cheese sandwich, a tangerine and a yoghurt
S- jam tart, a few wotsits
D- sweet + sour chicken with onions and rice, 8 chocolate buttons


----------



## TennisGal

Breakfast: bowl of porridge with banana and agave
Snack: a croissant with smoothie
Lunch: houmous wrap with grated carrot and beetroot, Pom bears, yoghurt 
Snack: few chocolate buttons, corn on the cob (random choice!)
Dinner: pomegranate lamb, rice, salad, yoghurt and aubergine dips...lemon and irange polenta cake with creme Fraiche and berries


----------



## MrsVenn

Ooooooooooo the polenta cake sounds awesome!

Today Molly had:

B - Tonga toast (basically banana stuffed french toast with cinnamon!) 
L - Chip butty (h/m bread and chips - impressed myself there!), lychees and fairy cake.
D - Cheese pin wheels, brocolli.

Snacks - raisins and Pom bears

9oz milk


----------



## leoniebabey

B- toast and a banana
D- party buffet
T- cheese sarnie with a merange nest, rasberrys and a rasberry yogurt poured over for dessert


----------



## Fabby

B - crumpet
S - biscotti biscuit
L- cottage pie and 2 yoghurts
D - pasta carbonara with lots of brocolli ( this is one of his all time fab meals) with yoghurt and pineapple pieces


----------



## Emzywemzy

Today Holly had:

Breakfast: toast and juice
Lunch: cheese sandwich, grapes, mini milk biscuits and a satsuma
Snack: a cookie, some raisins
Dinner: chilli and rice, a yogurt 

And a beaker of milk before bed :)


----------



## KiansMummy

B- rice krispies and dried apricots
S- fromage frais
D- scrambled egg on toast and some chocolate buttons and sultanas
S- lots of bread lol(we went to feed the ducks and he ate most of the bread lol)
T- roast dinner and apple crumble and custard

X


----------



## ihearttc

Can I join in as well...have been looking for ideas!

Joseph is 17 months and had yesterday:-

Breakfast-Rice Krispies and a sprinkle of coco pops with some milk and about 4 oz milk to drink

Snack-Slice of toast and some grapes

Lunch-Spinach and Ricotta Tortellini,satsuma and half a chocolate custard.

Snack-Few pom bears,a banana and some milk.

Tea-Sweet potato and cheese mash,fish finger and some peas. Blueberries and the other half of the chocolate custard for desert.

5oz milk before bed.

He's tiny still as was 2 months prem so am desperately trying to fatten him up a bit!


----------



## bluehorse

:flower: Hi ihearttc!

Today Grace had...

Breakfast: Weetabix with milk; tinned apricots
Snack: Mini breadsticks
Lunch: Few mouthfuls of fried egg and some baked beans (refused the toast!); natural yogurt
Snack: Organix gingerbread man
Dinner: Fishfingers, roasted sweet potato and parsnip wedges, a few peas; Apple and Vanilla fruit pot


----------



## Natasha2605

Breakfast - Bowl of strawberries and grapes
Snack - Some crackers
Lunch - Italian tomato pasta, cumcumber sticks and a yougrt
Snack - Ice cream cone, some crisps
Dinner - Homemade Chicken and Sausage pie, new potatoes


----------



## MadameJ

Both kiddies 

B: Cheerios ,whole milk,toastbn cheese triangle and a cup of milk
L: Cheese n ham sandwich,cocktail sausages,handful of prawn cocktail shells
A rich tea biscuit and cup of juice
T: Homemade cheese pizza,tattie waffles,mini cheddars and a yoggie along with 
a cup of milk.


----------



## MrsVenn

B - 2 weetabix, followed by 1/2 slice toast

Snack in car - cheese pinwheel, bit of my Kit Kat

L - Chicken goujons, yoghurt, Babybel cheese and a packed of Pom Bears (packed lunch from a cafe)

Snack - Orange

D - Grilled chicken, fried gnocchi, Milk lolly

8oz milk


----------



## Emzywemzy

Today Holly had:

Breakfast: 2 slices of toast and juice
Lunch: Cheese on toast and some mini milk biscuits
Snack: Bowl of grapes, 1/2 an apple
Dinner: Chicken Korma and rice, a bowl of fruit salad

And a beaker of milk before bed :)


----------



## Rosie06

yesterday

b bitesize shredded wheat and a smoothie tube, half a toaste muffin
l spaghetti hoops on toast, strawberries &grapes, 2 yoghurts
d homemade vegie pasta bake(carrots,celery,onion, courgette, aubergine, mushrooms and tomatoes) with grated cheese, full orange and 2 yoghurts
supper cup of milk and a malted milk biscuit


----------



## TennisGal

Yesterday...

Br: French toast with berries and yoghurt
Sn: bag of organix carrot puffs, few chocolate buttons
Late lunch: chicken, hm sausage roll, rice salad, giant couscous salad, Greek salad, bread and aubergine dip, cheese and biscuits, huge amount of chargrilled artichokes?! Pear tart with cream, jelly
Din: bowl of shreddies with banana


----------



## charlotte-xo

Yesterday:

B- weetabix with banana and 8oz of milk
S- carrot stix, rusk and a glass of apple juice
D- went out so he had, lots of roasted veg, piece of chicken and apple crumble
S- pinched my frube lol
T- wasn't to hungry so he just had a couple of spoonfuls of egg fried rice and a strawberry afterwards, also had some tropical juice
S- 8oz of milk

Good day again : ) 


Xx


----------



## MrsVenn

Today Molly has had/will be having:

B - Brioche
L - 3 cheese pinwheels, some Pom Bear Crisps, fruit pouch and a banana.
D - Will be spaghetti carbonara but may snaffle a prawn cracker off of me as I'm having takeaway ;)

Snacks - cherry tomatoes, cookie.


----------



## TennisGal

So far / will be...

Br: porridge with banana and agave
Sn: organix carrot puffs
Lu: egg and cress sandwich...cake cadged from everyone including some lemon cake, some blueberry cake, some scone and a bit of cookie. I hasten to add, little bits of these!!
Sn: houmous with veggie dippers
Din: chicken and courgette risotto. Banana muffins being shelved in favour of fruit salad and yoghurt.


----------



## bluehorse

Today...

Breakfast: Shreddies with milk; tinned apricots
Snack: Mini breadsticks
Lunch: Picked at a tortilla wrap filled with guacamole and cheese, ignored her salad! Ended up with 1 and 1/2 small bananas!
Snack: Blueberries
Dinner: h/m ratatouille with oven roasted potato wedges; a small pear and a couple of strawberries


----------



## Rosie06

B apple and blueberry porridgr and half slice of toast
s EK strawberry cereal bar
l Fishbites chips and beans (we took her for her 1st hair got to a hairdressers that only does childrens hair which is at our nearest seaside so we went for fish and chips after!) followed by a fruit pouch and yoghurt
d fish pie peas sweetcorn and brocolli
supper milk and some rice pudding


----------



## CaptainMummy

Paige had an off day today! First time ever!

B - Porridge, then some chopped strawberries
S - Quavers
L - A few bites of a sandwich and a fruit pouch

And a handful of cheerios.

She refused dinner twice. I offered it once at 4.30 as she hardly ate lunch so I assumed she would be hungry. She just slapped it away. I waited an hour and she did the same. She was very tired though. She had 6oz milk and went to sleep at 6.45pm.


----------



## eddjanuary10

Today Ihsan had

b- shreddies
l- cheese sandwich, a bowl of greek yogurt with strawberries
d- rice with veggies, half a banana
2 bf's, (3rd bf in a min!) 1 cup of milk, I cup of apple juice.


----------



## Mynx

Yesterday ... 

B - Ready Brek with a spoonful of honey, followed by a fromage frais and a slice of toast

Snack - Banana and a handful of strawberries

Lunch - Cheese sandwich 

Snack - Half a bag of Wotsits and a custard cream, more strawberries

Dinner - Home made chicken casserole with mash potato, brocolli and a slice of french bread, followed by a fromage frais

Today 

B - Ready Brek with a spoonful of honey (Evie only likes Ready Brek atm) followed by her usual fromage frais and toast :haha:

Snack - A couple of handfuls of strawberries and grapes

L - Cheese and marmite toastie followed by a custard cream 

Snack - More grapes and a few slices of cheese

D - Left over chicken casserole with brocolli, carrots and rice, followed by a fromage frais

She also pinched a few chips from our dinner :haha: 

Drinks were her usual 2-3 beakers of water. 

She's cutting her 2 year molars atm so I'm finding that she's becoming increasingly fussy with food. She will only eat certain things atm so I'm trying my best to hide her veggies in with rice, pasta or potato and smother it in gravy or cheese sauce :dohh:


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

B - homemade blueberry muffin, toast, milk and water

S - wanted more blueberry muffin

L - toast, spaghetti, scrambled egg, strawberries

D - crispy chicken fajitas with rice, strawberries

Milk before bed


----------



## bluehorse

Today:

Breakfast: 1 Weetabix and a handful of Shreddies with milk; 1/2 a banana
Snack: Raisins and an Organix gingerbread man
Lunch: Toasted muffin with marmite and salad (nibbled at some roasted pepper but largely ignored the salad)
Snack: A couple of prawn crackers
Dinner: Poached trout fillet with oven roasted sweet potato wedges and brocolli


----------



## llsarahll

Breakfast - rice crispies multi grain and stole some of my sugar puffs

Lunch - crispy bakes with dairylea and banana

Snack - couple of goodies biscuits and a bag of wheat hoops

Dinner - simple tonight beans on toast and a yogurt and a go biscuit 

8oz of milk before bed :)


----------



## Emzywemzy

Today Holly had:

Breakfast: Porridge and juice
Lunch: Home made root veggie soup and home made cheese scones
Snack: some raisins
Dinner: Pork and Apple sausages, baked potato and sweetcorn, a yoghurt and a satsuma

She will have a beaker of milk before bed too :)


----------



## TennisGal

Today...

Bowl of shreddies with fruit salad

Mini cinammon man

Philly and tomato sandwich, slice of ham, organix puffs, few mini moo biscuits, smoothie

Milk

Lamb fattoush, loads of asparagus dipped in houmous, hm blueberry yoghurt cake


----------



## HellBunny

Breakfast - Porridge & half a cereal bar
Lunch - egg & cress sandwich, couple of mini savoury eggs, pack of oragnix goodies.
Tea - went out for tea he had chicken nuggets & fries
Snacks - 4 satsumas, half a banana and half a box of blueberries.


----------



## MrsVenn

B - Porridge and slice of toast. (at nursery)
L - Chicken curry with rice and bread, followed by yoghurt (at nursery)
D - Bowl of ice cream and a banana.. she has full blown chicken pox which has migrated in to her throat. 

Snacks - a pink wafer

4oz milk


----------



## leoniebabey

B- toast and banana
D- home made pizza with chicken and sweetcorn topping but he wouldn't eat it 
T- chicken wraps and 2 yogurts


----------



## emsiee

Yesterday Jessica had

Ready brek
A slice of toast
Half a Baked potato with tuna mayo and lettuce and cucumber
Mini cheddars
Cheese and onion pie and beans
A yoghurt and half a banana 

Today so far she's had:

A slice of toast
Chicken nuggets and fries
Breadsticks and Philly
Cheese and crackers
and for tea she will have salmon, cauliflower cheese and boiled potatoes


----------



## charlotte-xo

Honey cheerios, 8oz of aptamil
Pack of organix carrot stix, a few grapes and half an orange
Vegetable kahora, onion bhaji, veg pakora (went out for lunch) big glass of orange juice, shortbread teddy for afters
Cheese string and another big glass of juice this time apple
Hm cheese and onion pasty, broccoli and carrots in a cheddar sauce, strawberry mixed with natural yoghurt for afters
Just had a bowl of tescos finest porridge (since my brother gave him some he refuses normal porridge :roll: :haha: 

We had an early start so he's had all his meals early but he's ate everything that was offered so proud of him :happydance:
He'll probably have another 8oz of aptamil before bed time



Xx


----------



## bluehorse

Grace had...

Breakfast: Porridge with blueberries, one piece of fresh pineapple (was offered more pineapple but refused!)
Snacks at Toddler's group: Strawberries, pieces of apple and a choc-chip biscuit
Lunch: 1/2 peanut butter sandwich on wholemeal bread, a couple of Organix carrot puffs; natural yogurt and 1/2 a tinned apricot
Snack: Mini breadsticks
Dinner: Fishfingers, alphabet potato shapes and green beans (refused the beans!); a pear


----------



## Emzywemzy

Today Holly had:

Breakfast: cocopops and juice
Lunch: cheese sandwich, a few of my crisps, a yogurt and some grapes
Snack: a small chocolate pig thing that she got at Easter!
Dinner: sweet chilli beef kebabs and veggie rice, an Orange

And a beaker of milk before bed :)


----------



## bluehorse

Today Grace had:

Breakfast: Mashed banana spread onto wholemeal toast (a big hit!), blueberries
Snacks: Raisins and a piece of chocolate (for being a good girl while Mummy was having tests at the Drs!)
Lunch: Tortilla wrap with marmite; natural yogurt with prunes
Snack: A fig
Dinner: h/m tuna croquette with sweet potato wedges and a nibble of brocolli; strawberries and blueberries (offered pineapple too but she refused it!)


----------



## CaptainMummy

Today Paige had some toast... And her milk.

Her dad said shes not been eating any of her meals :(
Hope she eats my soup that i made tomorrow, dont want it wasted!! lol


----------



## leoniebabey

B- Banana
D- we went to toby carvery so he had that
T- some pitta bread with cous-cous

he isn't eating too much atm though with his teeth


----------



## akcher

B: Cinnamon Rolls
L: Chicken Nuggets & sausage
S: Berries and string cheese
D: Udon & broccoli cheese soup


----------



## HellBunny

Breakfast - Golden syrup porridge
Lunch - Half an egg cress sandwich & some organix goodies
Snacked on half a banana, blueberries
Tea - chicken tikka curry & cous cous i made
Tangerine & toast before bed


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

B - Cheerios
S - half a banana
L - cheese on toast 
S - organix cheese crackers & organix banana biscuits
D - homemade beef lasagne with sweetcorn, plum peach fromage Frais, fresh raspberries, half an apple

Milk before bed


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Emzywemzy said:


> Today Holly had:
> 
> Breakfast: cocopops and juice
> Lunch: cheese sandwich, a few of my crisps, a yogurt and some grapes
> Snack: a small chocolate pig thing that she got at Easter!
> Dinner: sweet chilli beef kebabs and veggie rice, an Orange
> 
> And a beaker of milk before bed :)

Those kebabs sound yummy!


----------



## MadameJ

Both kiddies :

B: 2 slices of toast with cheese triangles and a handful of cheerios
L: cheese and ham toasties,handful of cheese puffs and a nice biscuit 
T: fish fingers,pizza fingers,chicken bits and garden veg,yoggie and a choc muffin.

Both drank tones off milk n water today cause we were out n about in the lovely weather!


----------



## bluehorse

Today Grace had...

Breakfast: Weetabix with chopped banana and milk; 1 slice of wholemeal toast with peanut butter
Lunch: A massive jacket potato and baked beans (and a salad- which she refused!)
Snack: Organix gingerbread man and raisins
Dinner: Tortilla wrap with salmon spread, grapes and a strawberry fromage frais


----------



## Ice Cold Cube

8oz cow's milk
B - bowl of fruity porridge with some weetabix added in, some strawberries then some grapes
L - cheesy beans on toast, a few apple rice cakes then a Rachel's mango yogurt
no snack - lunch was late
D - bowl of spaghetti bolognese, portion of garden peas, some mature cheddar squares then a bowl of chocolate pudding
small bowl ready brek
8oz toddler milk

Laura x


----------



## charlotte-xo

B- he was at my mums so think he had a crumpet and some milk 
S- carrot stix and a peach
D- tomato and chilli soup, bread roll, two yoghurts 
S-innocent smoothie and a bread stick
T- hm battered cod, chips, mushy peas and tartar sauce, rice pudding with pear for afters
S- small piece of toast, coco pops and milk 


Xx


----------



## CaptainMummy

b - dont know (was at her dads)
S - some quavers and a small box of raisins.
L - offered soup and refused, she had a small yoghurt.
S - another yoghurt as she still refused food after nap. Oh and a small tub of pineapple in juice
D - about 3 chips dipped in tomato sauce and a tiny bit of ham cold meat

I gave her half a poptart and she drank 6oz milk before bed.
Really hope she starta eating properly again, where has my hungry baby gone!?


----------



## akcher

B: German pancakes & milk
L: Grilled cheese sandwich
S: Mangos
D: Lasagna & baked yams


----------



## katieandfras

Breakfast: Bran flakes and half a bagel with marmite
Lunch: Half a wholemeal sandwich marmite, animal biscuits, blueberries and sausage roll
Snack: Milk lolly
Dinner: Tomato Soup and Fruit pot


----------



## fidget

B - toast with marmite, a satsuma
S - yoghurt coated raisins and blueberry 
L - roast dinner
D - tuna pasta, milky bar dessert

Plus milk


----------



## CaptainMummy

B- bowl of cheerios
S- organix spicy tomato rings
L- 1 thin richmond sausage & half a warburtons sandwich thin, followed by a fruit pot
S - nothing
D- about 2 spoonfuls of curry...

Shes still not eating properly.

She also drank 3oz milk before nap, and 4oz before bed


----------



## TennisGal

Brek: French toast with greek yoghurt and berries
Snack: pepper strips and houmous
Lunch: scrambled eggs on toast, most of my cake, smoothie
Snack: organix tomato wheels
Dinner: chicken kebabs...some oregano, some saffron...salads, dips, oregano frites. Shunned the flat breads, no big deal as she was breaded out! Hm blueberry muffin with yoghurt.


----------



## MrsVenn

Mols has full blown chicken pox so today is the first day she's had anything other than air.

B - A wafer
L - some Pom Bears
D - 1/2 sausage, couscous and some roasted peppers

Snacks - chocolate buttons, fruit pouch

8oz milk


----------



## HellBunny

J hasn't eaten as much as he usually does, poor mite is getting his back teeth and is abit uncomfortable with them :(

Breakfast he had a big bowl of porridge (very eager haha)
Lunch - I made him a cheese toasted muffin, yoghurt & a banana, he ate a tiny bit of the banana but thats all.
Tea - Chicken in ratatouille with rice, he had 2 forkfulls.

He had a bit of toast before bed.


----------



## MadameJ

Both kiddies 

B: whole meal toast and peanut butter and pancakes
L: DD had ham,cucumber,cheese puffs,blueberrys,crackers and humous DS passed out before lunch n didn't get up till 4 so he missed that.
T: take away:blush: pizza,chips,curry,rice,naan bread,fritters,salsa,onion things etc and a big slab of chocolate cake( was a birthday tea)


----------



## bluehorse

Yesterday for Grace...

Breakfast: hm pancake with sugar-free blueberry jam and fresh blueberries
Lunch: Tuna mayonnaise sandwich on wholemeal bread, Organix tomato wheels and lots of grapes!
Snack: Organix gingerbread man and raisins
Dinner: Poached cod fillet, sweet potato mash and 1 green bean (left the rest- 'yucky' apparently!); raspberry fromage frais (offered warm cinnamon apple wedges too but refused these... luckily her brother couldn't get enough of them )


----------



## dani_tinks

Yesterday Jacob had-

Breakfast - Shreddies, dippy egg & soldiers and golden nuggets (he was very hungry!)
Snack - Apple, grapes and a fruit juice
Lunch - He had a mcdonalds, so fruit bag and chicken nuggets
Snack - bite of daddys honey sandwich, another bowl of shreddies
Dinner - Mash potato, fish fingers, tomatos and carrot sticks
Pudding - bowl of grapes, 4 yoghurts and some rice pudding


----------



## MaskedKitteh

Today
B. Porridge
S. Stole some of my curly fries! 
L. Tagliatelle with cheese, green pesto and Tun
D(will be). Pork with sundried tomato and garlic couscous and sweetcorn


----------



## MadameJ

Both kiddies 

B: ready brek with mixed berries
L: bread sticks,humous,carrot sticks,blueberries,a yoggie and a French fancy
T: satay chicken and noodles with oriental veg and yoggies for pud.


----------



## TennisGal

Brek: porridge with banana and agave
Snack: Cucumber sticks with tzatziki, Pom bears
Lunch: slice of sweet potato tortilla, salad, yoghurt, hm blueberry muffin
Snack: smoothie
Dinner: fish tacos with trimmings, bowl of fruit salad with Greek yoghurt


----------



## fidget

B- toast and a mandarin
L- picnic lunch lol breadsticks, ham, cheese, tomatoes, grapes, biscuits and cheese puffs
D- fish fingers and oven chips :blush: he had his jabs today and it was a treat lol and a petit filous


----------



## eddjanuary10

Today was-

b- 2 weetabix & banana
s- raisins & a digestive biscuit
l- grilled cheese sandwich
d- carrot & sweet potato soup with 2 small slices of whole meal bread


----------



## emsiee

Coco pops
Toast
Egg mayonnaise bagel
2 yoghurts
A satsuma
Spaghetti bolegnese and garlic bread


----------



## bluehorse

Yesterday my little lady had...

Breakfast: Cheerios with milk, 1/2 a banana
Snack: Grapes
Lunch: Toasted crumpet with tuna mayonnaise, salad (only ate the grapes!)
Dinner: Smoked mackerel pasta (ate a couple of pieces of mackerel and a few pasta twirls...ignored the veggies...she's being a right fusspot at the mo!); Apple and plum fruit pot


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

B - 2 slices of toast with strawberry jam, small bowl of raspberries, cup of milk

L - egg mayo sandwich, apple, milk

S - clementine, water

D - spag Bol, raspberry plum fromage Frais 

S - organix blueberry rice cakes

Milk before bed


----------



## CaptainMummy

B - a few bites of toasted muffin, and a few dry cheerios. A yoghurt
S - mini fairy cake
L - 2 chips and some grated cheese, wasnt feeling lunch today lol
S - 2 cadbury animal biscuits
D - macaroni cheese, a yoghurt and some pineapple


----------



## elephant29

B - Rice crispies and some seeded bread with dairylea
L - Leftover tuna, sweetcorn and onion pasta (she only ate about 2 bites of this though even though she norally loves it)
D - Lentil soup with bread and a tangerine
S - A yogurt, an apple, half a banana and we shared a packet of quavers.

xxx


----------



## MrsVenn

Today M had:

B - 3oz milk
L - Grilled chicken and a packet of Pom Bears
D - Grilled chicken, couscous, fruit pouch, Babybel, King prawns and 1/2 slice of carrot cake

9oz milk


----------



## QTPie

Milk
Bowl of multi-grain cheerios

Banana

Scrambled egg & wholemeal toast
Pear

Organix apple and raspberry oat bar

Homemade cottage pie & bricolli
Bowl of blueberries

Some of his dad's spicy meatballs and pasta

Milk


----------



## MaskedKitteh

B. Porridge and then toast with butter
L. We went to greggs, he had a sausage bean and cheese melt, a carton of ribena and an apple
S. hula hoops
D. homemade lasagne, potato wedges and cheese, apple and yogurt for pudding


----------



## Nats21

B - Two bowls of cheerios!
D - Veg Soup with a crisp bread / 2 yoghurts
T - Pasta in a tomato sauce with veg / Orange

Snack was a rice cake

Lots of watered down orange juice and 12oz of milk xx


----------



## MadameJ

B: toast and chocolate spread
L: picnic so bits n bobs,sandwiches,crackers,mini sausages,mini pizzas,crisps
T: homemade pizza,micro chips and garden veg followed by yoggies and fruit.


----------



## fidget

B- toast and grapes
L- roast dinner, cake & custard
D- not sure I was at work

Tomorrow
B- beans on toast
L- not sure yet lol
D- fish pie and veg


----------



## bluehorse

Yesterday:

Breakfast: Cheerios and milk; grapes
Snack: Mini breadsticks
Lunch: Warm pitta with hummous (only a couple of mouthfuls!), tomato and some more grapes
Snack: h/m carrot and orange muffin 
Dinner: Sweetcorn pancakes; raspberry yogurt and a small Milky bar (for super behaviour while Mummy was in a meeting at work!)


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Yday:

B - 2 bowls of ready Brek with raspberries mixed in
S - apple 
L - scrambled egg on toast
S - 2 clementines
D - fish fingers, a few chips and baked beans

He was up really late as we had family round for a birthday. Hubby cooked dinner (pollo valdastana) so he had some too

Chicken breast in a chopped Tom sauce topped with bacon and italian cheese, sautéed potatoes and veg. Then he had custard and milk


----------



## bluehorse

Today...

Breakfast: Cheerios with milk; 1/2 slice white toast with sugar free blueberry jam; natural yogurt
Snack: Small piece of fruit cake and small piece of chocolate cake
Lunch: Tuna mayonnaise sandwich with a few h/m potato wedges
Snack: Raisins
Dinner: Scrambled egg with a wholemeal toast finger; strawberries


----------



## rosie272

Today Charlie had:

B- Banana, then scrambled egg on toast at a cafe
L- Sweet potato & carrot soup, breadsticks
S- Strawberries, 2 choc chip cookies
D- Baked cod, chips & peas, fresh pineapple and grapes 
Small cup milk and half slice of granary toast at bedtime


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Yday:

B - 2 pieces of toast with jam. Then when daddy got up he has some of his poached egg. Cup of milk
S - clementine
L - homemade mac n cheese, innocent smoothie, half a plum
Strawberry fromage Frais
S - apple, half a babybel
D - chicken breast in a fajita seasoning with rice and sweetcorn, a bowl of strawberries and raspberries. The other half of his fromage Frais. Water

Milk before bed


----------



## charlotte-xo

Alfies been super good with his eating again :happydance: touch wood it continues.

B- poached egg on toast, small bowl of coco pops, pear and apple yog pot
S- honey on toast ate a full slice!!
D- beef dinner with York pud, cauli cheese, carrots and broccoli 
S- carrot stix crisps, peach yoghurt 
T- pork meatballs with a tomato and veg sauce, rice pudding for afters
He'll probably have 8oz milk before bed

Xx


----------



## rosie272

Today Charlie had:

B- Wholegrain Hoops, banana
S- Strawberry smoothie, 2 sesame breadsticks
L- Chips and juice at the carnival 
S- Apple and grapes fruit bag x 2
D- Tomato & spinach pasta with garlic bread, watermelon


----------



## bluehorse

Today:

Breakfast: Weetabix with milk; strawberries
Snack: hm orange and carrot muffin
Lunch: Tofu sausage (two bites!), baked beans and wholemeal toast fingers; 1/2 a pear, raspberry yogurt
Snack: Mini breadsticks and a custard cream biscuit
Dinner: Yellow pepper drop scones


----------



## ShanandBoc

B- weetbix and banana
L- Toast with tomato and melted cheese
D - vegie soup

2 cups of milk


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Yday:

B-Poached eggs on toast, cup of milk
S-Homemade carrot cake
L-Jacket potato with cheese and beans, vanilla ice cream, water
S-Raisins
D-Fish fingers, waffles, sweetcorn, bowl of fresh pineapple
S - Organix banana biscuits

Milk before bed


----------



## charlotte-xo

B- full slice of toast with butter, honey and banana. Small bowl of cheerios and a yoghurt.
S-half an orange, strawberry smoothie.
D- cheese and ham toastie with a few cherry tomatoes, pear rice pudding pot and half a pack of carrot stix.
S- half a banana and some raisins.
T- fish pie with veg and had a few of daddy's chips, flap jack and a yoghurt for pudding.
S- toast with strawberry jam, organix banana biscuit and half of my hot chocolate.
8oz of milk.


Xx


----------



## bluehorse

Today...

Breakfast: Cheerios with milk, 1/2 slice wholemeal toast with peanut butter, kiwi and strawberries (bottomless pit again this morning!)
Snacks: 3 figs, 1/2 banana and a little rice krispie cake
Lunch: Fishfinger sandwich on wholemeal bread; natural yogurt with a strawberry
Dinner: Bean and vegetable chilli with wholegrain rice; raspberry yogurt


----------



## CaptainMummy

B- bowl of cheerios, some blueberries, 1/4 poptart
S- small bag of grapes, nice cream biscuit
L- warburtons sandwich thin with hummous and cheese, folowed by some blueberries and grapes
S- half a greggs gingerbread mab
D- 6 bits of scampi and 2 mini potato rostis, folliwed by a munch bunch Nd a nice cream biscuit

Shes definitely back to her normal self, poor thing wasnt eating at all for over a week cozbshe was sick... Looks like my greedyguts is back =D


----------



## ShanandBoc

B - Porridge with mashed banana and a little honey
S- some crusts from the toast i was eating lol, and an organic muesli bar
L- wholemeal toats with spaghetti
D - homemade mini quiches and yogurt


----------



## bluehorse

Today....

Breakfast: Weetabix and milk; Kiwi and pear
Snacks: 2 figs and a banana
Lunch: hm Butternut squash soup with a multigrain bagel
Snack: Organix biscuit
Dinner: Crumpets with marmite, cucumber (rejected!); strawberries


----------



## fidget

B - shreddies and blueberries
S - ritz crackers, cheese and cucumber
L - chicken sandwich, cherry tomatoes, blueberries and a hobnob
D - shepherds pie, yoghurt, half a chocolate digestive 

Lots of water
Milk


----------



## EMYJC

Breakfast- honey nut cheerios and a crumpet with a smoothie drink
Snack- Ellas kitchen Apple and ginger biscuit and a tangerine
Lunch, spaghetti hoops and multiseed bread toasted with 2 yoghurts and grapes and blueberries for afters.
Snack- Pombears
Tea- home made beef stew and dumplings
Supper- Porridge and raisins.


----------



## bluehorse

Today...

Breakfast: Mashed banana with cinnamon on white toast
Snack: Chocolate chip cookie
Lunch: Toasted crumpet with cheese and salad (salad rejected!)
Snack: Apple
Dinner: Baked salmon, h/m potato wedges and a nibble of brocollli; strawberries


----------



## ShanandBoc

B - Toast with mashed avocado
L- multigrain crackers, 3 cubes of cheese, grapes and cucumber (cucumber ended up on the floor)
S - Organic Muesli Bar, handful of sultanas
D - Home made chicken burger with avocado, tomato, lettuce and ranch dressing!


----------



## Celesse

Cous cous with tinned curry. 

We are moving and eating down whats left hense the funny lunch. I thought it would get yucky faced, but she asked for seconds.


----------



## fairypop

B: Strawberries, blueberries, a crumpet and a babybel cheese
L: lightly spread Vegemite sandwich, some Organix crisps, two bites of a banana and an orange
Snack: two fruit rolls
D: Scrambled egg, tomato and a soya frankfurter followed by a yoghurt and strawberries
5oz milk


----------



## fidget

B - golden syrup porridge, wasn't interested just kept pointed at the banana and saying naana so he had that instead lol
L - falafel and houmous wrap, cherry tomatoes, yoghurt
D - pasta in tomato and mascarpone sauce, yoghurt

Drinks - milk, diluted orange juice, water


----------



## TennisGal

Today...

Br: porridge with banana and agave...and a bowl of Cheerios!

Sn: bag of organix tomato wheels

Lunch: quiche Lorraine, salad, smoothie, hm cake

Sn: apple juice lolly

Din: Thai beef curry, rice, version of Eton mess (creme fraiche for cream and added passion fruit)

Is now asking for more curry!


----------



## MrsVenn

Mols had at nursery:
B - Rice pops and 2 slices toast.
L - 1/2 of her chicken korma, all of her rice pudding.
D - Cucumber sandwiches. 

At home she had a Colin the Caterpillar milk lolly, a H/m cupcake and a fruit pouch. She also has a temp of 39 so I'm happy for her to have anything.

9oz milk


----------



## Nats21

Breakfast - Shreddies

Snack - A pack of buttons after swimming

Dinner - Beans on Toast / Apple Custard

Snack - Breadstick

Tea - A waffle, veggie fingers, tomatoes / Banana

Lots of watered down apple juice and 12oz of milk

xx


----------



## anna1986

S had
7oz milk
B - porridge and toast
L - chicken, sweet potato, broccoli and cauli
Snacks - 6 marmite ricecakes/packet of organixs carrot stixs and a fruit pouch
refused tea as pigged out on way back from toddler group
6ozs milk before bed

lots of squash throughout day


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

B - Ready Brek and he wanted strawberry jam in it.
S - Cheese toasty
L - Salad with ham and croutons, innocent smoothie, water
S - Strawberries
D - Chicken casserole with carrots, potato and onion, homemade victoria sponge cake with fresh strawberries, OJ diluted with water

Milk before bed


----------



## Fabby

Just 1oz of milk this morning
Weetabix and half a banana
Fruit at group
Fish, potato and veg, yoghurt
Toast and ravioli, fresh pineapple
2 yoghurts and 2 mini organic rice cakes before bed with 5oz of milk 

Not much milk intake today!


----------



## KittyVentura

B - Large bowl fruit salad (fresh homemade)
S - Biscuit
L - Ham sammich, cheese stick, wotsits and more fruit
D - Chicken goujons and sweet pot wedges


----------



## MrsVenn

Mols had:

B - Brioche, 1/2 banana
L - Pom Bear crisps 
D - Roast chicken, 1/2 tortilla wrap

She has tonsillitus and is being extremely picky so not the best diet but it's something at least!


----------



## anna1986

yesterday Sophie had

7ozs milk
B- porridge with strawberry and banana half a piece of toast
S - Marmite rice cakes - date and apple fruit bar
L - broccoli and cauliflower in a white sauce with salmon
S - Fruit buttons 1/2 a yoghurt
D - cottage pie and jelly with peach in it
4oz milk before bed!

Good food day :)


----------



## fluffpuffin

Today Isla had:

B: bowl of cheerios with whole milk, 1 x digestive biscuit
mid-morning snack: little carton of apple juice; 1 x bag of Annabel Karmel biscuits
L: cheese on toast with cherry tomatoes; 1 x petit filous
D: roast pork, new potatoes, carrots, corn on the cob


----------



## Fabby

3oz of milk
1 and half of weetabix, fresh pineapple
Lasagne and yoghurt
Cheese on toast, yoghurt and a bag of wotsits
8oz of milk


----------



## MrsVenn

Mols had:

B - Slice of toast
S - Oaty bar
L - Cheese roll and sliced chicken, fruit pouch.
D - Bowl of rice and cheese and some homemade chips.
S - Colin the Caterpillar milk lolly.

She avoided all fruit and veg today!

9oz milk


----------



## bluehorse

Yesterday...

Breakfast: Porridge with blueberries
Snack: Grapes
Lunch: Oven baked sweet potato with baked beans; pear, blueberries and natural yogurt
Snack: Sultanas
Dinner: Red pepper drop scone; hm Spanish apple cake with custard


----------



## fluffpuffin

Isla had:
B: toast with honey
Snack: some Annable Karmel biscuits
L: cheese on toast & cherry tomatoes
Snack: ice cream, blueberries
D: chicken curry with added pepper & onion & rice

2 x bottles of milk


----------



## katieandfras

Yesterday - 

Breakfast - Bran flakes and mini pancakes
Lunch - Quorn ham and cheese sandwich
Dinner - At a bbq and she just snacked on grapes/cheese/choc/bread


----------



## MrsVenn

Today bubs had:

B - Nutella on toast x 1 slice
L - Grilled chicken breast, some oven chips and corn on the cob.
D - Cod in a h/m cheese sauce with pasta and brocolli.

Snacks - 1/2 packet of Pom Bears.

9oz milk


----------



## fairypop

Yesterday:

B: Blueberries, strawberries and toast
L: cheese sandwich, tomatoes. Orange and strawberries.
D: Homemade soya sausage and spinach pasta bake and a yoghurt
8oz milk
Lots of water

today:
B: Blueberries and cherries, half a savory muffin and a babybel, beaker of milk
L: half an avocado, bread and lightly spread vegemite, tomatoes and another followed by a a homemade apple muffin and a satsuma
D: we went out and he hardly ate anything! A few mouthfuls of pizza and garlic bread, some fries as a treat and a satsuma
8oz milk for bed
Lots of water


----------



## Odd Socks

Bella's been a little odd today :

B - Pasta with cheese (she demanded it & we couldn't think of a logical reason why she shouldn't have it!), strawberries & some of my porridge
L - 2 ham & cheese rolls (she left most of the rolls, just ate the filling, as always), strawberries & blueberries, a couple of bites of banana, a couple of bites of homemade banana loaf
S - Weetabix with milk (asked for this after she woke from her nap!).
D - Wholemeal pasta & bolognaise.

xx


----------



## Inge

B: weetabix x2 (Ended up all over the telephone for some reason!)
L: Milk, digestive biscuits, 2 pieces of toast and 2 party ring biscuits, 1 pear
D:Veggie breaded fingers and a few chips. Packet of onion ring crisps

Tomorow hopefully he'll eat better. Hes into eatting by himself so has to have finger foods or else its a war zone!


----------



## CaptainMummy

B- superfruity shreddies (these are so good!)
S- 1/4 of a sugar doughnut
L- lentil soup amd bread, she ate 1 spoonful and left the bread!
S- tinned peaches in juice, a guylian (sp?) shell chocolate... Yum!
D- macaroni and chips. Didnt eat the chips but devoured the macaroni, demanding more before she had even put the fork in her mouth!
6oz milk before bed.


----------



## Ice Cold Cube

8oz cows milk

B - don't know - hubby fed him whilst I had a rare long lie! I would guess some porridge, some toast and then some fruit
L - 1 and 1/2 roast chicken and mayo and cheddar sandwiches, 1 apricot and soft cheese sandwich, some of daddy's chips and peas from his lunch, some cucumber and then some grapes and strawberries
snack - some apple rice cakes and then some cheese cubes with crackers
D - tuna and veg pasta, then a full avocado, then some more grapes

8oz formula

Laura x


----------



## rosie272

Think Charlie's on a diet :lol: today he had:

B- Grapes (refused offers of ALL breakfast stuff) 
S- 1/2 slice toast, milk
L- 3 spoons of lentil soup 
S- Smoothie carton, 2 strawberries
D- Weetabix minis! Refused pasta & garlic bread 
1/2 banana


----------



## XJessicaX

Breakfast- porridge with fresh banana and cream and green top cows milk.

Lunch (was whilst driving home) so Goody bar, marmite sandwich, some Frazzlers crisps, a chunk of melon, a Ella's kitchen fruit pouch and she ate some M&S pasta I was eating.

Dinner- hasn't had it yet but it will be home made cottage pie and probably a potato smiley and a yoghurt


----------



## eddjanuary10

Today-

b- shreddies
s- strawberries, banana & a bowl of greek yogurt
l- chicken & broccoli pie
d- probably mince pasta


----------



## Fabby

B - weetos and 1 toast with st dalfour apricot jam 
8oz milk
L - cheese on toast, yoghurt and one of my weight watchers chocolate rolls (didn't eat much of the chocolate roll though cus he's not a big fan of choc!!)
D - will be chicken risotto 
Snack before bed will be a cereal bar and he will have some more milk, prob about 8oz


----------



## TennisGal

Br: Large bowl of cheerios, strawberries

Sn: hm cinammon and blueberry muffin

Lunch: Philly and cucumber sandwiches on granary, organix carrot puffs, plum
From frais, smoothie

Sn: houmous and breadsticks

Din: oregano chicken, ratatouille, oregano fries. Strawberries and ice cream.


----------



## CaptainMummy

B- porridge, handful of cherries
S- 5 wee willy winky sausages with a little ketchup
L- warburtons sandwich thin with ham, 1 munch bunch and a fruit pouch
S- a few pom-bear crisps
D- spag bol but didnt eat much, and a few bites of wafer with ice cream

Drank 3oz milk before bed


----------



## fairypop

B: blueberries, cherries and porridge and a squeezy fruit pouch! -with a cup of milk
L: Vegemite sandwich, babybel, tomatoes followed by an orange and an innocent smoothie pouch 
D: Ate about half a Jacket potato with mixed veg and cheese and two quorn pretend fish fingers, water followed by a yoghurt and a malted milk biscuit
8oz milk


----------



## fluffpuffin

Isla didn't eat much today, it looks more on paper but she only had a few bites each meal:

B: readybrek with honey
S: 1/2 banana
L: potatoes, corn on the cob, pork mince stuffed pepper
D: beef burritos; 1 petit filous; 2 strawberries and a few grapes

3 x bottles of milk in total


----------



## charlotte-xo

Yesterday

B- full slice of toast with honey and bananas, small bebe fruit yoghurt
S-organix sweetcorn rings
D- went out so it was fish bites he had about four, few wedges and some peas, a few grapes with a from frai yoghurt
S- fruit pouch
T-cheesy beans on toast, another fruit yoghurt (dreading today's poop :haha: )
Supper was a bowl of rice crisps and 8oz of milk before bed

He cranks about 12oz of baby juice throughout the day xx


----------



## bluehorse

Yesterday...

Breakfast: Weetabix with milk, tinned mandarin segments
Snack: Dried apricots
Lunch: Mashed banana and peanut butter on toast; apple
Dinner: Fish and veggie shapes (in breadcrumbs), sweet potato wedges and peas; natural yogurt and a pear


----------



## dani_tinks

Yesterday.

Breakfast - Bowl of honey hoops & one dippy egg and a slice of toast
Snacks - Apple, packet of hulla hoops, half a yoghurt
Lunch - Carrot sticks, cucumber sticks, half of my egg mayo and water cress sandwich, couple of m&s crisps, a bite of a chocolate muffin and some apple juice.
Dinner - Fillet of salmon with new potatoes and a poached egg
Pud - Strawbs and yoghurt

Today.

Breakfast - Two dippy eggs with toast
Snack - Apple
Lunch - Hulla hoops, one slice of pizza, 6 cherry tomatoes and a bite of my cupcake
Dinner - Not sure! Possibly spag bol
Pudding will be strawbs and a yoghurt if he wishes!


----------



## Jchihuahua

B: cheerios, a crumpet

Snack: raw carrot sticks, 3 white chocolate buttons

L: cheese and ham roll, cherry tomato, cucumber, a few pom bear crisps. Yoghurt for pudding.

D: will be macaroni cheese with peas, sweetcorn and ham followed by a fruit pot and then some strawberries.


----------



## eddjanuary10

Today Ihsan had-

b- weetabix, a peach
l- cheese sandwich then apple & banana slices
d- baked potato with tuna & tomato
s- not had any yet but he had dinner early so probably a yogurt & some dried cheerios.

:)


----------



## Fabby

B - 1 weetabix and 1 toast with st dalfour apricot jam
5oz of milk 
L - beans and sausages on toast, one of my weight watchers lemon drizzle cake slices
D - pasta bolognaise, garlic bread, yoghurt and a fruit pot 
Only had 3oz of milk for bed, was too tired and too full to bother with anymore I think


----------



## mummyclo

B- wholemeal toast and half banana
S- raisins and goodies crisps
L- tuna pasta bake and a yogurt
D- roast chicken, carrots, broccoli, roast pots and Yorkshire pudding. 
Some of my angel delight for pudding :blush:


----------



## pichi

B - cheese on toast and an Orange
S - yoghurt covered raisins
L - scrambled egg with a few dinky sausages, Yoghurt
S - Oatcakes and a few fruit star things i bought to try
D - lasagne and some rice pudding for pudding

she's eating like a horse just now going through all these big leaps :dohh:


----------



## babycrazy1706

stalking. great thread to get ideas! :thumbup:


----------



## c.m.c

hi everyone,

first post on here: need help with my DD who only wants to eat finger food... she has some sort of spoon phobia this weather and its driving me insane.

B-porridge and pureed fruit (about 4 mouthfuls of this), slice of toast, 8oz of whole milk

S- slice of fresh pineapple some raisins and a biscotti baby biscuit.

L- one bite of a cheese and cucmber sandwich. About 3 teaspoons of mashed potato and broccolli of mine too and a yogurt for desert.

S- another pineapple slice, strawberries.

D- fish fingers and potato waffles (not a great option but at least she ate them!)

supper will be her usual- weetabix and a 9 oz bottle of whole milk


----------



## rosie272

Today Charlie had:

B- Wholegrain hoops
S- Grapes and apple snack pack, digestive biscuit
L- Ham & tomato sandwich & chips, banana at softplay
S- Smoothie carton
D- Scrambled egg & toast, watermelon


----------



## TennisGal

Lizzie has had...

Br: Cheerios with banana, crumpet with st dalfour strawberry jam
Sn: shared some eton mess cake with me, frothy milk
Lun: chicken salad sandwiches, organix tomato wheels, breadsticks with houmous
Sn: smoothie, pepper strips with more houmous
Din: tortilla...less chorizo in L's portion...bread, salad, roasted veggies (which I decided to do for the girls, and then ate a bucket of myself!) Yoghurt with raspberries, the custard bit of a Portuguese custard tart


----------



## bluehorse

Yesterday...

Breakfast: Porridge with blackstrap molasses; tinned mandarins
Snack: 2 figs and 1/2 a banana
Lunch: Sardines on wholemeal toast; natural yogurt and a couple of strawberries
Snack: 1/4 cream cheese sandwich
Dinner: Tuna and tomato pasta with a little grated cheese; hm sugar free rice pudding (sweetened with apple and balckcurrant puree)


----------



## PinkEmily

Today LO will be having

B - 1/2 bagel 
S - Raisins
L - Banana sandwich, pom bears, grapes and a yogurt
S - Strawberries
D - Chicken with tomato sauce and cheese with new potatoes and veg. French fancy for pudding


----------



## PinkEmily

Yesterday LO had

B - Nutella on toast
S - Banana and strawberries
L - Cheesy beans on toast which he refused so he just had a yogurt in the end
S - shared a slice of Jubilee cake with me
D - Macaroni cheese, cucumber, cheesy bread then strawberries and a little chocolate roll.


----------



## XJessicaX

Yesterday LO had: 
Breakfast-fruit compot with yoghurt
 
snack-Some onion ring crisps and some daisies (actual daisies from the ground)

Lunch- Cream cheese sandwich, some carrot cake (which she stole off a plate) some melon and a goody bar.

Dinner- big portion of fish pie with sweet potato mash and a petite filous.

Three 6oz bottles.


----------



## dani_tinks

He hasn't eaten very well today because he's so sleepy!

Breakfast - two bananas
Snack - hulla hoops
Lunch - dairylea sandwich on wholemeal bread
Dinner - 3 fish fingers, new potatoes and whatever veg I can find!
Pudding - rice pudding


----------



## pichi

B: wheatabix with strawberries and a slice of toast
L: bowl of tomato soup with a slice of bread to dip and some pom bears, Yoghurt
T: think we will have Ravioli with some mixed veg and some tatties or tattie stars.

Snacks: raisins, some dinky sausages


----------



## kerrie24

Owen has never stopped eating today!
Up to now hes had-

quavers
A banana
A pear
coronation chicken sandwich,piece of my baguette,cucumber slices
Strawberries
scrambeled egg
bowl of custard
theres also a corn cob cooking for him now!


----------



## Fabby

B - porridge with added st dalfour apricot jam (the boy loves the stuff)
6oz milk
L - spread cheese on toast and a few mini chedders
D - sausage, sweet potato mash, beans and gravy (demolised) and a yoghurt
I will offer him an organic rice cake in a min and milk before bed at 615pm


----------



## Tor

Wakes up and has half a weetabix with a load of oat milk to get some fluids into him.

B-1 and a half weetabix with oatmilk.

S-goodies oat bar.

L-cheese sandwich, satsuma.

S-goodies oat bar, satsuma and a few grapes.

D- meant to be cottage pie with veggies but he was shattered so he just had a jar so he could go to bed.

Also had a couple sips of my decaff tea to drink ( i know probably not good but this is all he has drank in over a week maybe longer so better than no fluids at all i think)


----------



## charlotte-xo

B- honey loops, toast with apricot jam, apple juice.
S- ellas kitchen milk and vanilla cookies, fruit pot.
D- fish pie with added veg, fruit pot and from frai yoghurt, pieces of water melon and kiwi.
S- a few quavers and an animal biscuit.
T- bubble and squeak crisp bake, mixed veg nicked a few of my chips, rice pudding and cinnamon pot thing, animal biscuits.
Supper was toast and a banana.
He'll probably have some milk before bed.


Xx


----------



## TennisGal

Brek: big bowl apricot wheats, smoothie
Snack: mini cinnamon man, bag of Pom bears
Lunch: one Philly and tomato sandwich, one smoked salmon and cucumber sandwich...organix tomato wheels...yeo smoothie yoghurt...
Snack: hm lemon drizzle cake
Dinner: Halibut, gnocchi in pesto, roasted vegetables...ketchup (yes, really!! She's obsessed! Pesto and ketchup?!?)...rhubarb crumble and ice cream


----------



## Jchihuahua

B: weetabix, a croissant

S: apple crisps, some strawberries, a gingerbread man

L: a ham, cheese and tomato omlette with cucumber, cherry tomatoes, red pepper. A natural yoghurt with blueberries

D: meatballs in bolognese sauce (with loads of hidden veg in it) with rice, garlic bread. A fruit pot.


----------



## bluehorse

Breakfast: Shreddies and milk; strawberries
Snack: Little piece of sharon fruit (wasn't keen), a few Organix carrot sticks
Lunch: Scrambled egg and wholemeal toast; an apple and some natural yogurt
Snack: Little piece of chocolate
Dinner: 1/2 a small baked sweet potato and 1/2 a small regular jacket potato with baked beans; strawberries and natural yogurt (again!... but this is what she requested!)


----------



## Nats21

B - Cheerios
Snack - breadstick
D - Vegetable soup with bread and butter / Banana
Snack - a mini milkyway
T - Spag bol with peas / A selection of fruit - grapes, oranges, pineapple, apple

12oz of milk / watered down juice 
xx


----------



## anna1986

today Sophie has had

8ozs milk
B - toast/half a pear/yoghurt
S - Goodies fruit bar
L - Chicken and mayo sandwich/peach chunks/few organix crisps
S - Bourban biscuit
D - Chicken casserole with potatoes/home made rice pudding

Has had squash throughout the day and will probably have 6-8ozs milk before bed


----------



## TennisGal

Porridge with blackstrap molasses and banana

Two mini hm gingerbread men, smoothie

Cheese and tomato roll with chutney, pOM bears, plum from frais, pear

A few choc buttons

Chicken tagine, couscous, griddled courgettes and pepper, rhubarb crumble with a bit if freedom and a bit of creme fraiche


----------



## c.m.c

Today Ava had:

B- banana flavour wheat flakes and 6oz milk

S- raisins after swimming 

L- irish stew, a yogurt and a pear

S- our graze box arrived today so she had about 2 bites of a tomato and pesto bread

D- pasta broccolli cauliflower and cheese sauce then she ate some of my french toast (not like her to eat so much but I was pleased)

Supper is always weetabix and a 9oz bottle just before bed at 8/8.30ish but I doubt she will eat any weetabix after such a big dinner!

o i forgot her uncle gave her a milkybar as a treat about an hour before her dinner!!! she ate it so quick I forgot she had it!!!!


----------



## bluehorse

Breakfast: Weetabix with milk; strawberries
Snack: Plum spelt raspberry biscuit
Lunch: Fresh white bread... 1 piece with cheese spread and 1 piece with Almond butter, cheesy Wotsit-style crisps; natural yogurt and more strawberries
Snack: hm banana muffin
Dinner: Spaghetti bolognaise made with quorn mince; blackcurrants and custard


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

breakfast - crunchy bran
Snack - a banana and a rich tea biscuit 
Lunch - hm bread with fruit spread, 2 yoghurts, a few choc buttons 
Dinner - spaghetti with broccoli and grated cheese, 2 bowls of homemade strawberry ice cream and another slice of bread and fruit spread :)


----------



## Jchihuahua

B: weetabix, a croissant

S: 3 white chocolate buttons, banana

L: alphabet spaghetti on mini waffles (she likes finding letters she knows :lol:), a fromage frais, strawberries

D: pasta with chicken, mushroom and lots of hidden veg sauce, a fruit pot, blueberries


----------



## Poppy7

Breakfast - Cheerios and Shreddies and some banana
Lunch - Peanut butter sandwich, cheese biscuit, slice of fruit loaf, Innocent squeezy, a few chunks of papaya and some cranberry raisins
Dinner - Steak pie, mash and mixed veg. Blueberries, strawberries and nectarine slices.


----------



## rosie272

Today Charlie had:

B- A banana, brown toast
S- Dry weetabix minis, hm smoothie
L- Small Sheperds pie, peas & carrots, chocolate pudding
S- Apple slices with cashew butter
D- Refused brown pasta with hm tomato sauce, ate the garlic bread and loads of brocolli, bowl of strawberries & a digestive biccy


----------



## MrsVenn

Today Mols had:

B - Brioche
L - Chicken skewers, some POM Bears, strawberries, grapes and apple.
D - Cod and salmon pasta bake, fruit pouch, 1/2 banana and some bread roll.

9oz milk


----------



## fluffpuffin

Isla had:
B: readybrek with honey 
L: chips, fish fingers, cauliflower, sweetcorn; petit filous 
D: crackers, cheese, apple & blueberries


----------



## Tor

Very milky half weetabix when he woke up.

B- 2 weetabix and oat milk.

S- satsuma, slice of toast.

L- cheese and ham sandwich, 2 small pots of fromage frais and 2 rich tea biscuits.

S- apple and satsuma but refused it all.

D- will be fish in breadcrumbs/batter with new pots and a small amount of cauli cheese.


----------



## anna1986

sophie had

7ozs milk
B - 1 weetabix/slice of toast/half a banana
S - biscuit
L - chicken casserole and fromage frais
S - breadsticks and rice cake
D - jam sandwich/blueberries/date and apple fruit bar

6ozs milk before bed
3 x cups of squash throughout the day


----------



## bluehorse

Breakfast: Porridge with raspberries
Snack: 1/2 a chocolate brownie
Lunch: Scrambled egg and baked beans with wholemeal toast; apple and peach fruit pot
Snack: Small hm banana muffin
Dinner: Quorn chilli with rice; Plum raspberry spelt biscuit


----------



## KellyC75

^^ 
Can I come to yours for dinner :winkwink: Come to think of it, breakfast & lunch sound great too :haha:


----------



## KiansMummy

Breakfast - rice crispies and a banana and some of my jam on toast
Snack - some pieces of melon
Dinner - we were naughty so went to mcds and he had a chicken nugget happy meal and a fruit shoot 
Snack - apple and raisins
Tea - sweet and sour chicken and veg with noodles , strawberry yoghurt and a digestive biscuit


----------



## bluehorse

Yesterday...

Breakfast: Blueberry Wheats with milk; kiwi
Snack: 1/2 a banana and some mini breadsticks
Lunch: Jacket potato with tuna mayonnaise and sweetcorn; vanilla icecream
Snack: Dried apricots and a fig
Dinner: hm beanburger in a bap with tomato (ate about 1/4); oven chips


----------



## mommyB

Today

B- brown toast, half a banana and some cherries
L- will probably be fresh cheese croissants, fruit, yogurt
S- crackers 
D- will be leftovers, homemade Mac and cheese, broccoli and steak


----------



## Fabby

B - porridge
Milk about 930am and had 6oz
L- ravioli and toast, peach slices
D - pasta Bol, yoghurt
9oz of milk before bed


----------



## Odd Socks

b - strawberries & weetabix.
s - banana
l - baked potato with chilli & cheese, homemade biscuit for pudding
s - more strawberries!
d - roast lamb sandwiches & grapes.

she had about 4 oz of milk before she took a (very unusual) morning nap & then about 8oz before bed.

xx


----------



## bluehorse

Yesterday:

Breakfast: Shreddies with milk; raspberries
Snacks: Chopped pear and banana pieces, couple of fingers of white toast and butter, Plum raspberry spelt biscuit
Lunch: Seeded bagel with marmite, 1/2 an apple
Snack: hm banana muffin
Dinner: Refused outright... just had milk (and it was savoury pancakes which she normally likes so I took it that she wasn't hungry)


----------



## fidget

Yesterday 
B crumpet and strawberries
L tuna jacket potato, completely refusesorbet one spoonful so cucumber sticks, cherry tomatoes and rice cakes
D- Homemade morrocan lamb and couscous, yoghurt

Today 
B- shreddies and strawberries
L- tuna mayo sandwich, cherry toms, rice cakes (I need to go food shopping!)
D- beef hotpot


----------



## Fabby

B - weetabix
3oz of milk at 930am ish
L - cheese and ham toastie on one of those warburton thin sandwich pockets
S - 2 mini organic rice cakes 
D - fish pie with lots of brocolli and a yoghurt
6oz of milk before bed


----------



## bluehorse

Breakfast: Cornflakes and Weetabix with milk; 1/2 tinned pear
Snack: Dates
Lunch: Cheese spread roll and a bowl of baked beans 
Snack: hm banana muffin
Dinner: Pesto pasta with grated cheese; Baked apple stuffed with dates and figs with a little vanilla icecream


----------



## anna1986

Today sophie had

7oz milk
B - blueberries,mango and grape witha cranberry puree over it and toast
S - few of my corn flakes and a biscuit
L - cheese on toast and a few skips
S - half a banana and a breadstick
D - cottage pie and veg and a yoghurt

4 ozs milk before bed


----------



## kitkatwidget1

B-Apricot wheats, 3oz milk
S-raisins and cranberries
L-crackers,two types of cheese chucks, cumcumber slices, two blackberries,water to drink
S- banana and mini gingerbread man and a beaker of (very milky) 'tea'
D-Cod,potato and peas, fruit pot for afters,water to drink
8oz milk at bedtime


----------



## MrsVenn

Today madam had:

B - Slice of toast
L - Grilled chicken, fruit pouch, 2 small sausages, some rice crackers.
D - Carrot soup with bread

Snacks - no idea she munched her way through my Mum's cupboards!

9oz milk


----------



## rosie272

Today Charlie had:

B- Dry Weetabix mini's, some grapes
S- Strawberries
L- Scrambled egg, rye bread, 2 bisuits
S- Innocent smoothie pouch, 1/2 bag Pom Bears
D- Sweet potato soup, pineapple rings 
Banana & milk at bedtime


----------



## anna1986

today Sophie had :-

6-7ozs milk
B - weetabix/banana/mango
S - 4 rice cakes 
L - dairylea sandwich/fromage frais/fruit bar
S - Ice cream whilst at the seaside/ breadsticks
D - chicken curry and rice pudding (refused most of diner and pudding)

3ozs milk before bed


----------



## fidget

B- scrambled eggs and marmite on toast
L- refused everything lol
S- banana, some of my muns toast
D- ravioli in sauce, chopped strawberries which he ate a few of and then crushed them into mush... He's not himself at the mo and isn't interested in food unless he feels like it.


----------



## Fabby

B - cheerios and toast with apricot jam
4oz milk
L - cheese and ham warburton thins toasty (again) banana, peach
D - pasta carbonara with lots of brocolli, yoghurt
6oz milk


----------



## TennisGal

B: Cheerios with banana, crumpet with st dalfour
Sn: mini cinnamon man
Lunch: chicken salad roll, some beetroot crisps, DF hm blueberry muffin, plum from frais
Sn: bowl of strawberries
Din: lemon sole, potatoes, samphire and roasted veggies...version of eton mess with Greek yog and creme Fraiche.


----------



## k4th

Today dd ate;

B - 150ml milk, weetabix & banana
L - Philadelphia sandwich with tomato soup. Strawberries, yogurt and about 10 organix crisps
D - spaghetti bolognaise, ice cream and a little bit of a gingerbread man

Supper - 150ml milk and a crumpet

We've just dropped snacks as she wasn't eating meals properly any more. And hey presto... Horse appetite is back :thumbup:


----------



## stardust599

B - weetibix and a banana. raisins and half.large rice cake
S - yoghurt, raisins, blueberries
L- homemade "pizza" (seeded bread with cheese and tomato) strawberries and cream
S - digestive biscuit
D - 1 hard boiled egg, 1 and a half mini potato waffle, 1 slice processed cheese, a nibble.of peas, carrits and sweetcorn. blueberries and cream
B - 4.5oz milk


----------



## bluehorse

Yesterday:

Breakfast: Shreddies with milk; tinned pear
Snack: Plum spelt raspberry biscuit
Lunch: Srambled egg with mushrooms, wholemeal toast
Snack: hm banana muffin
Dinner: Potato, spinach and pea curry with rice and chapatti


----------



## Fabby

Thought I'd bring back to life  

Yesterday

B - porridge with st dalfour apricot jam
4oz milk mid morn
L - crumpet, banana
d - chicken, sweet potato, carrots, peas, broc, cauliflower and gravy. Yoghurt
8oz milk at bedtime


----------



## MaskedKitteh

Today 

B- 1 sausage and buttered toast, followed by a bowl of cerial, followed by an orange(he's like a bottomless pit at the moment)
L- cheese toastie, 1/2 sausage roll, Gingerbread man (went to greggs!) cucumber and an apple
D- h/m chicken and veg pie with mash and probably (knowing him) bread!


----------



## bluehorse

Yesterday...
Breakfast: Weetabix with chopped banana and milk
Snacklum spelt raspberry biscuit
Lunch: Sugar free raspberry jam sandwiches; blueberries, fruit jelly
Dinner: Kedgeree; Rachel's banana fruit yogurt


----------



## dani_tinks

Yesterday -

Two dippy eggs with one slice of toast
Snacks - Apple, hulla hoops and some cheese
Lunch - Dairylea sandwich with some cherry tomatoes and a yoghurt
Dinner - h/m Spag Bol
Pud - Rice pudding


----------



## Natasha2605

B - Toast and butter, banana
Snacks - Pear slices
No lunch as she slept 12 - 4pm (jetlag)
Dinner - Smoked Sausage, Beans, Carrot sticks, cheese sticks, banana, yogurt

Bottle for bed :)


----------



## bump#1

B - Weetabix
L - Tuna mayo sandwiches and a banana
D - Shepards pie with chips & beans. Some rice cakes for after.


----------



## Rosie06

b 1 weatabix with a innocent smoothie tube on & richtea bisc
s apple
l jumbo dippy egg,nectarine and some trifle
s quavers(at grandmas!) and some choc buttons because she was getting her hair cut!
d homemade corned beef pie(just the filling!) chips peas sweetcorn brocolli & gravy, pear 
supper milk & nutrigrain bar


----------



## Nats21

Breakfast - Rice crispies
Dinner - Vegetable soup with a crackerbread / Choc cake
Tea - Homemade pizza with waffles and beans / Banana

Snack - bread stick

Some watered down juice and 12oz of milk xx


----------



## bluehorse

Today...

Breakfast: Weetabix with milk; tinned apricots
Snacks: Mini breadsticks, raisins and a custard cream biscuit
Lunch: Cheese sandwich on wholemeal bread
Dinner: Oven baked sweet potato with tinned salmon and mayo; fruit jelly


----------



## ShanandBoc

Yesterday
B: Weetbix and banana
L: Spaghetti and toast
D: Chicken and leak cassarole with mash potato
Snack: Greek yogurt with puree apple and mango and some grapes / pear slices


Today
B: Weetbix with mashed banana
L: Canned spaghetti with multigrain bread
D: Tuna and cheese toastie
Snack: Organic fruit bar


----------



## Nats21

B - Cheerios
D - Pasta in a cheesy sauce with mushrooms, peppers and peas
T - Mashed potato with veggie sausage and beans

Snack - We went to library group so he had - toast, grapes, cheese, pineapple, banana

Some water, some watered down juice, 12oz milk


----------



## rosie272

Today Charlie had;

B- Pineapple slices, strawberries
S- Toast, melon 
L- Chicken curry & rice, brocolli & small naan bread, jelly 
S- 1/2 raisin pancake, milk
D- Chicken omlette, peas, carrots, 2 biscuits
a small banana before bed


----------



## ShanandBoc

B: Weetbix and banana
L: Turkey and cheese sandwich and yogurt with apple
D: Ricotta and pumpkin lasagna and grapes
s: Raisin toast


----------



## eddjanuary10

Yesterday-

b- ready brek
l- cheese sandwich
s- mini cupcake
d- rice with mince & peas
s- bowl of cherries & tangerine


----------



## bluehorse

Yesterday...

Breakfast: Mini shredded wheats; tinned apricots
Snack: hm carrot and courgette muffin
Lunch: Marmite sandwiches on wholemeal bread; banana and a 'Rachel's' strawberry fruit yogurt
Dinner: Scrambled egg with white toast (didn't eat much of it though)


----------



## iwanababybump

Breakfast: rice crispies
Snack: half a slice of toast
Lunch: ham and tomato sandwich, annabel karmel rice crisps, strawberry and apple
Snack: orange segments 
Tea: tomato and courgette pasta shells sugar free jelly


----------



## XJessicaX

My little madame is refusing to eat and its been a bit of a battle for the last few weeks. Apparently its a phase but its driving me INSANE! How on earth she can be so active on so little food is crazy!! 
Breakfast- refused banana porridge and instead ate a Belvita biscuit out of my change bag.
Lunch- we went to pizza hut and she refused to eat anything (I laid out a beautiful selection of veg/fruit and pizza slices but she only wanted garlic bread.
Dinner is going to be home made fish pie....and my husband will do that because I cannot sit through one more meal where she shouts "NO NO NO" and pushes everything away!


----------



## lynys

For breakfast:

Slice of french toast and a big scoop of fruit salad. She also had a couple of bites of her Daddy's english muffin with peanut butter. 

Snack was a container of applesauce

She's napping right now, so not sure yet what lunch will be...


----------



## Rosie06

XJessicaX said:


> My little madame is refusing to eat and its been a bit of a battle for the last few weeks. Apparently its a phase but its driving me INSANE! How on earth she can be so active on so little food is crazy!!
> Breakfast- refused banana porridge and instead ate a Belvita biscuit out of my change bag.
> Lunch- we went to pizza hut and she refused to eat anything (I laid out a beautiful selection of veg/fruit and pizza slices but she only wanted garlic bread.
> Dinner is going to be home made fish pie....and my husband will do that because I cannot sit through one more meal where she shouts "NO NO NO" and pushes everything away!

could she be getting her back teeth through? LO went like this with food when she was cutting her back teeth lasted a few weeks,

B half rice krispies half coco pops & plum
L ham pease pudding sandwhich, cheese, nectarine skips
S nutrigrain bar
D mince and dumplings mash carrots peas and sweetcorn, some cake & custard and an orange
Supper cup of milk & yoghurt


----------



## XJessicaX

Rosie06 said:


> XJessicaX said:
> 
> 
> My little madame is refusing to eat and its been a bit of a battle for the last few weeks. Apparently its a phase but its driving me INSANE! How on earth she can be so active on so little food is crazy!!
> Breakfast- refused banana porridge and instead ate a Belvita biscuit out of my change bag.
> Lunch- we went to pizza hut and she refused to eat anything (I laid out a beautiful selection of veg/fruit and pizza slices but she only wanted garlic bread.
> Dinner is going to be home made fish pie....and my husband will do that because I cannot sit through one more meal where she shouts "NO NO NO" and pushes everything away!
> 
> could she be getting her back teeth through? LO went like this with food when she was cutting her back teeth lasted a few weeks,
> 
> B half rice krispies half coco pops & plum
> L ham pease pudding sandwhich, cheese, nectarine skips
> S nutrigrain bar
> D mince and dumplings mash carrots peas and sweetcorn, some cake & custard and an orange
> Supper cup of milk & yoghurtClick to expand...

I did wonder but its hard to tell! I find it difficult to properly look in her mouth. She cleans her own teeth so I cant even have a look that way. She teeths pretty easily so maybe you are right, I am hoping that I will look in her mouth one of these days and see a lovely big molar and think "PHEW!"


----------



## MrsVenn

Today Molly has had

B-one of my WW yogurts, bite of toast.
L-banana, a satsuma, a fruit pouch and some Thai crackers
D-rice, mountain of broccoli and cheese sticks. Ice cream for pudding.

Snacks-digestive biscuit

9oz milk


----------



## bluehorse

Yesterday...

Breakfast: Shreddies with sultanas and milk
Snack: hm carrot and courgette muffin
Lunch: Jacket potato with baked beans and cheese; Rachel's mango fruit yogurt
Snack: Small piece vegan chocolate cake
Dinner: Tuna and tomato pasta


----------



## nugget80

yesterday lo had 4oz milk
breakfast 2 weetabix
lunch slice of fruit toast handful of organix puffs and half a fruit pot with Greek yogurt.
chic chip cookie for snack
dinner was a heinz toddler meal followed by petit filous
7oz milk before bed...


----------



## iwanababybump

Breakfast: scoth pancake with apple, small bowl of rice crispies
Lunch: roast beef, Yorkshire pudding, mash, broccoli, carrots, green beans and peas
Lunch dessert: dried apple slices
Snack: tomato and herb organix crisps drink of formula milk in a cup(he hates it in a cup though)
Tea: beans on toast
Tea dessert: strawberry rice pudding

Milk:16oz


----------



## CaptainMummy

B- mini shreddies superfruity, a tangerine
S- ellas kitchen fruit pouch
L- chargrill chicken sandwich, 2 small petit filous
S- handful of pombear crisps, a few chips at softplay
D- spinach and ricotta tortellini in tomato and basil sauce, followed by pineapple pieces and yoghurt coated raisins


----------



## k4th

B - weetabix
S - some of oh's toast
L - pasta in veg sauce, babybel, yogurt, banana
D - egg & beans on toast with a biscuit & strawberries for dessert


----------



## gingajewel

B- Cocoa Pops, 2 petite filous 
L- Beans and sausages on toast, a handful of crisps
T- Homemade burger, homemade wedges, lettuce, cucumber, tomato and peppers
Dessert - Strawberries that we had picked from the farm and a little bit of cream


----------



## bluehorse

Breakfast: Shreddies with milk; a pear
Snack: hm carrot and courgette muffin
Lunch: Cheese baguette
Snack: Dates
Dinner: Veggie toad-in-the-hole (ate the batter but ignored the sausage!), roast potatoes and parsnips, sugar snap peas; Rolo dessert pot


----------



## Fabby

B - porridge
3oz milk
L - homemade chicken soup which was made up of chicken, carrots, parsnip, swede, onion, potato and sweet potato, yoghurt and orange for afters
D - cottage pie with extra carrots, peas, brocolli and cauliflour, orange for afters
Lots and lots of grapes throughout the day too
10 oz milk before bed!!!!!!!!


----------



## rosie272

Today Charlie had:

B- Toast & plum tomatoes with herbs, glass milk
S- Large fruit salad tub
L- Mushroom soup & crusty roll, few dolly mixtures
S- Small banana
D- Veggie sheperds pie with carrot and brocolli, melon with raspberry coulis 
Slice toast and cup milk at bedtime


----------



## ShanandBoc

B: Wholemeal toast with strawberry jam and promite and some grapes
S: Organic fruit bar
L: Multigrain crackers, cheese cubes, kiwi fruit and orange.
S: Home made wholemeal carrot and zucchini pizza muffin
D: Steak, mashed potato, broccoli and alfredo pasta


----------



## CaptainMummy

B- slice of wholemeal toast and raspberry jam, small bowl of cheerios
S- 
L- baked potato with cheese & onion, petit filous and some raisins
S- potato fritter from the chippy (!!) 
D- half a salmon fillet with herb crust and garlic butter, a potato smile.. Followed by a small piece of chocolate

Cant remember if she had a snack this morning!


----------



## bluehorse

Breakfast: Porridge fingers with ground almonds and sugar-free raspberry jam (she always wants these when I make them for her brother so I made double quantities today !)
Snack: Biscotti and blueberries
Lunch: Tinned salmon sandwich on white bread; 1/2 a banana
Snack: Dates
Dinner: Fish pie and peas; strawberries


----------



## eddjanuary10

b- rice crispies with banana
l- baked potato with tuna
dates & half a peach
d- rice & hm chinese stir fry
bowl of mixed fruit, yogurt


----------



## HellBunny

ReadyBreak & toast
2 bananas & 2 tangerines,
Spag bol,
Pitta bread with cheese


----------



## bluehorse

Breakfast: Shreddies with sultanas and milk
Lunch: Almond butter sandwiches on white bread, a pear and a fruit jelly pot
Snack: Strawberries and blueberries
Dinner: Green Thai prawn, sweet potato and spinach curry with a chapatti


----------



## XJessicaX

*faints with relief* shes eating again!!!! Last couple of days have been good:)

Breakfast- whole small banana mashed with porridge and a yoghurt.
Lunch (she was at nursery) was pita bread with humous and dips
Dinner (at nursery and they feed at 4 so far too early to call dinner!) tuna bake and veg, and for pudding was rice pudding. She also had 4 segments of orange
Dinner (at home I feed her at 630pm) cheesy pasta with ham, a Ellas fruit pouch, a yoghurt and she stole a chocolate finger.
21oz milk


----------



## dani_tinks

Breakfast - toast 
Lunch - dairylea on crunchy bread, cheese, tomatoes. two yoghurts
Dinner - Pizza, one waffle and tomatoes
Pud - Strawbs, apple, two yoghurts and rice pudding !


----------



## MrsVenn

Today Molly had:
B - Slice toast with Nutella
L - Thai crackers, a banana, 2 satsumas, some grilled chicken, a yoghurt.
D - Couscous, grapes and some cookie crumble pud

8oz milk


----------



## ShanandBoc

B: Porridge with mashed banana
S: Organic fruit bar
L: Toasted cheese and tomato sandwich on wholemeal bread, orange and pear
D: Ricotta and pumpkin lasagna and natural yogurt with pear puree for dessert

500ml milk


----------



## bluehorse

Breakfast: Weetabix with chopped banana, strawberries and blueberries
Snack: Biscotti and some sultanas
Lunch: Warm chapatti filled with tuna mayo (there was avocado and tomato in it too but she picked them out!); fruit jelly pot
Dinner: Veggie sausage, pesto and tomato pasta; hm sugar-free rice pudding (sweetened with apple and strawberry puree)


----------



## dani_tinks

Breakfast - poached egg with fresh mackerel
Lunch - Bread sticks, cherry tomatoes, dairylea on wholemeal bread
Snack - Hulla hoops!
Dinner - apple and pork sausages, beans and poached egg
Pudding - strawbs and yoghurt


----------



## Nats21

B - Cheerios
D - Minestrone Soup with bread and butter / Strawberries
T - Jacket potato with veggie fingers and beans and some cheese on top / Fruit custard

Snack - Breadstick

Loads of watered down juice and 12oz of milk


----------



## iwanababybump

Breakfast: jam and toast
Snack: soreen loaf and 1/4 of a gingerbread man
Lunch: lasagne and salad
Dessert: jelly 
Snack: a peach and a few annabel karmel strawberry biscuits
Tea: jacket potato and beans
Tea dessert: yoghurt, raspberries and plum


----------



## mammy2oaklen

breakfast - bowl of fruit (grapes, blueberries and strawberries) and a cereal bar
lunch - chicken, carrrot sticks and cucumber sticks
snack - organix carrot stix crisps
dinner - spag bol, with a fruit smoothie and had a party ring biscuit as a treat for eating all his dinner.


----------



## MrsVenn

Molly is eating me out of house and home at the moment, is there a growth spurt at two?

Today she had:
B-yoghurt, slice rye bread, 1/2 daddy's pop tart
L-satsuma, grapes, fish fingers, more bread, cheese, baby corn and 4 mushrooms
D-an enormous bowl of pasta in cheese sauce, some chocolate buttons


----------



## Mummy2B21

Breakfast; Granola, Blueberries and a yogurt
Lunch; Prawn Salad & Breadstick with Hommus
Dinner; Chicken with Noodles, Courgette, Yellow Peppers, Carrot and sticky sauce.
Snacks; Banana, Pear and a Hot cross bun.
1 litre of water
14oz milk


----------



## Fabby

B - porridge with added st dalfour apricot jam
L- dairy lea on toast x2 with a satsuma and a bag of wotsits
D- Jaime Oliver fish cake with mash carrots peas and parsley sauce with a Ella's kitchen sugar free yoghurt
10oz of milk at bedtime


----------



## emsiee

Today Jessica had 

Multi grain shapes
A crumpet
A bag of skips
2 crisp breads with cherry tomatoes and herb Philly
Lasagne for lunch and a yoghurt
Breaded chicken, oven chips, and spaghetti hoops


----------



## eddjanuary10

Today-

b- shreddies
l- cheese sandwich
d- rice with chicken & potato.tomato/cucumber on the side
p- hm rice pudding with raspberries & banana


----------



## bluehorse

Yesterday...

Breakfast: Shreddies with milk; raspberries and banana
Snack: Biscotti
Lunch: Ricecakes with Whole Earth peanut butter; prunes and dates
Snack: Mini breadsticks
Dinner: Aubergine and bean casserole with warm pitta bread; caramel yogurt


----------



## KiansMummy

Today kian been at childminders he's had

Breakfast - weetabix and toast and drink of milk
Snack - apple and pear
Dinner - picnic lunch - sausage rolls, mini sandwiches, cucumber that sort Of things
Snack- melon and graps
Tea -lasagne and veg and garlic bread and fruity yoghurt for dessert


----------



## bluehorse

Yesterday for Grace...

Breakfast: Cheerios and milk; raspberries
Snacks at Toddler group: Strawberries, raisins and 2 custard cream biscuits!
Lunch: Warm pitta with tuna mayonnaise, olives, banana
Dinner: Fish pie, brocolli and carrots; caramel yogurt


----------



## Tor

B- Shreddies with milk.

L- cheese spread sandwich, jelly and a tiny bit of fromaige frais.

D- sausage casserole, mash, cauli and cabbage.


----------



## Natasha2605

B - Cereal, and a yogurt
L - Ham slices, cucumber, tomato, mixed pasta
S - Apple, Banana
D - Fish Fingers, Mash and Beans, Kiwi


----------



## dani_tinks

Breakfast - two dippy eggs and soldiers
Snack - Apple
Lunch - Chedder and ham toastie with cherry tomatoes
Snack - Blackberries and strawberries
Dinner - Spag bol
Pud - Rice pudding and a yoghurt if he's still hungry!


----------



## ShanandBoc

Breakfast: rolled oats with banana
Lunch: chicken and cheese multigrain sandwich and some strawberries and orange slices
Dinner: chicken roast with potato, broccoli, carrot and asparagus 
Dessert: Vanilla custard
400ml milk


----------



## TennisGal

Brek: porridge with berries and agave
Snack: organix carrot puffs
Lunch: scrambled egg, toast, smoothie, small piece home made cake
Dinner: chicken shish, stuffed pepper, roasted veggies...almond crumble stuffed peach with ice cream


----------



## MrsVenn

B- Jam tart that she stole out of the biscut tin!!! The toast got left oddly.
L- Vegetable sushi, No salt kettle chips
D- Cottage pie, jelly, fruit pouch, raisins

8oz milk


----------



## ShanandBoc

Breakfast: Weetbix and banana
Lunch: tuna and cheese toasted sandwich and orange slices / apple slices
Dinner: beef and veg soup and piece of toast
Dessert: Apricot yogurt

200ml milk


----------



## bluehorse

Grace has been poorly and eating very little for last few days. Today she was feeling quite a bit better so I let her take a lead on what she fancied eating

Breakfast: Shreddies and milk
Snack: Apple
Lunch: Marmite sandwich, Organix carrot puffs; natural Greek yogurt
Snack: 3 figs
Dinner: Tomato and tuna pasta with grated cheese; jam rolly poly with custard


----------



## Chocoholic123

Breakfast - wheetabix 
Snack - organix carrot sticks and raisins 
Lunch - half a bagel and a yoghurt 
Snack - bread stick
Dinner - tuna, sweetcorn and pasta in tomato sauce and a banana
Extra snack - 2 organix animal biscuits


----------



## dani_tinks

Yesterday Jacob had 

Breakfast - Choco shreddies
Snack - Apple
Lunch - Dairylea sandwich and some hulla hoops
Dinner - Salmon fillet, half a waffle and a poached egg
Pud - yoghurt

Today

Breakfast - Couple of bites of an apple (we were running late, had to get somewhere!)
Lunch - Cocktail sausages and a cheese & onion sandwich
Dinner - Chicken and new potatoes, whatever veg I have in.


----------



## eddjanuary10

Yesterday-

b- bran flakes with banana
l- tomato & fennel soup with crusty bread
s- greek yogurt, raisins & later an oreo cookie
d- moroccan mince & rice


----------



## lhancock90

Toast.
Tangerine.
Apple slices.
Raisins.
A small cookie.
Pasta with cheese and tomatoes.


----------



## c.m.c

3 mouthfuls of porridge and fruit- 6oz milk

french toast, custard, raisins]

strawberries she picked herself in the garden and a pear.

dinner was mince carrots onions gravy and potatoes and she ate NONE. she then managed to eat one potato waffle.

2 mouthfuls of weetabix and 9oz milk before bed.

im going insane with the little amounts she eats at meal times!!!!


----------



## mamaloulou83

yesterday

breakfast- bowl of krave cereal
lunch- jam sandwich 
dinner- chicken pasta bake


----------



## MrsVenn

Today Molly has had:

B - Toast and butter
S - packet of raisins
L - Pasta and grilled chicken
S - CUrrently eating a few Tiddly Pots chocolate drops
D - Will be puff pastry tart with pesto, cheese and chicken. Probably melon for pud.


----------



## iwanababybump

Today Jamie had 

Breakfast: weetabix with fruit cocktail purée
Snack: asleep
Lunch: @ nursery
spaghetti and meatballs in tomato sauce and garlic bread
Jelly and ice cream
Snack: rich tea biscuit
Tea: fish, mash and mixed veg with a cheese sauce
Apricots


----------



## Mummy2B21

B- Peanut butter on toast
L- Corn on the cob, Carrots, Steak Puff pastry.
D- Cornflakes and fruit.

Snacks; 1 sausage, 1 Banana, 5 Olives & 3 slices cheese.


----------



## ShanandBoc

Breakfast: Weetbix with banana and a yogurt
Lunch: cheese, grapes, crackers, kiwi fruit and strawberries
Dinner: Pumpkin lasagna and vanilla custard
Snack: Organic fruit bar and a slice of raisin toast

2 cups of milk


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

B - poached egg & toast, cup of milk
L - jam sandwich, cheese, grapes and some custard, water
S - rhubarb and strawberry fresh fruit juice, ice lolly and organix cheese crackers at the zoo
D - late home from zoo so only had spaghetti on toast and a yeo valley pineapple yoghurt

Milk before bed


----------



## bluehorse

Grace is driving me bonkers with her eating at the mo. She fusses about EVERYTHING... I don't put pressure on her to eat (although I do like her to try a tiny bit of everything offered... don't always succeed with this!) and don't offer alternatives but try to ensure she gets offered a good range of meals and snacks throughout the day. In reality I know she probably isn't hungry but the pushing food away and then wanting it back several times over and the requesting a certain food and then refusing to eat it is getting a little tedious....!

Breakfast: Weetos and milk; sultanas
Lunch: 1/2 a granary roll with tuna mayonnaise, sweetcorn and onion
Snacks: Lots of grapes and a biscuit she decorated at toddler group party
Dinner: One tiny piece of tofu and a couple of tsp of mashed potato; sugar free rice pudding (sweetened with apple and blueberry puree)

Doesn't sound that bad but everything was 'fussed' over.... even the biscuit!


----------



## ShanandBoc

Weetbix and banana

Grainy bread sandwich with cheese and hommus, grapes and strawberries

mashed potato broccoli and carrot with pepper steak

a yogurt

2 cups milk


----------



## eddjanuary10

Yesterday

b- all bran
s- peach, digestive biscuit
l- tuna and cucumber pitta
d- grilled paprika chicken & mash


----------



## mammy2oaklen

yesterday was a bad day as we were travelling back from a wedding 
b - toast 
s - carrot stix
l - meal at ask italian (pizza, carrot and cucumber sticks and garlic bread)
s - sweets in the car
d - lasagne

today has been better
b - toast, orange and blueberries
l - chicken and carrots
s - packet of carrot stix
and dinner will be cottage pie.


----------



## MrsEngland

She's going through a mega fussy stage atm :dohh:

Yesterday -
B- yoghurt
L-some pasta which she refused and a few strawberries
D- half a cheese sandwich and a cup of carrot and sweet potato soup
S's- half bag skips and a mini chocolate.

Today-
B- honey loops which she threw all over the floor instead of eating and a strawberry I was eating 
L- half a cheese sandwich, a bag of mini cheddars and half a yoghurt
S- a few bites of a muffin I was eating
D- she refused anything I tried to give her (pasta, soup, cereal, jacket potato)

Its making me worry how little she eats!


----------



## k4th

We had a picnic today (can't resist the lovely weather!) so lunch was a bit naughtier than normal!

B - porridge with st dalfour jam & half a banana
S - cucumber sticks
L - chicken butty, babybel, half a satsuma and an iced gingerbread man
D - cod & butternut squash pie with peas & melon

Not surprisingly she didn't eat all of her dinner after that mammoth lunch!


----------



## MrsVenn

MrsEngland said:


> She's going through a mega fussy stage atm :dohh:
> 
> Yesterday -
> B- yoghurt
> L-some pasta which she refused and a few strawberries
> D- half a cheese sandwich and a cup of carrot and sweet potato soup
> S's- half bag skips and a mini chocolate.
> 
> Today-
> B- honey loops which she threw all over the floor instead of eating and a strawberry I was eating
> L- half a cheese sandwich, a bag of mini cheddars and half a yoghurt
> S- a few bites of a muffin I was eating
> D- she refused anything I tried to give her (pasta, soup, cereal, jacket potato)
> 
> Its making me worry how little she eats!

My advice, don't stress about it, Molly goes through this from timeto time and last time it lasted nearly 2 months. Give LO what she will eat (after all food is food) but don't worry about it or overkill with choice she'll come around. :hugs:


----------



## MrsVenn

Today Molly has had at nursery:

B - Malties (??) and toast
L - Roast chicken dinner with all of the trimmings, ice cream
D - Cheese pasta bake and cake

Snacks - Rice cakes, ice cubes

8oz milk


----------



## bluehorse

Yesterday was less fussy- yippee!!!

Breakfast: Weetos with chopped banana and milk
Snack: Fruit ice lolly
Lunch: Marmite sandwich on wholemeal bread; grapes
Dinner: Cod fillet, hm potato wedges and peas; banana and a pear


----------



## MrsEngland

Thanks mrsvenn :hugs: 

Hoping she'll snap outta it soon!


----------



## Amy-Lea

Yesterday..

Breakfast - 2 satsumas and yoghurt
Lunch- Bacon on toast
Snack-mini cheddars and philli
Tea- pizza, cucumber and cherry tomatoes
Snack- frube

Today..
Breakfast-warm weetabix
Snack- satsuma
Lunch- beans on toast

Tea tonight she will have veggy sausages, broccoli, peas with gravy and mint sauce.


----------



## mummy2be...

Today
First thing- 6oz while milk
Breakfast- Rice crispies, whole milk and cut up strawberries
Mid morning snack- Ella's kitchen cheese and apple biscuits, cut up grapes
Lunch- half a jam sandwich, cherry tomatoes, cheddar crackers, a few quavers and a yoghurt.


Tea tonight will be spag Bol and jelly for afters


----------



## MrsEngland

Well we have a slight improvement today...

B- banana n strawberry smoothie made with whole milk she had a little of that and a peach yoghurt
S- bag mini chedders 
L- a small bowl of pasta in a cheese sauce with broccoli,peas and sweetcorn and some plain tortilla chips and salsa, some chocolate raisins

Wahey looking like a much better day! Just see if she eats tea tonight.


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Yesterday:

B- shreddies with fresh raspberries. Ate the raspberries and left the shreddies. 
S- quarter of a nectarine 
L- ham sandwich, babybel, organix cheese crackers, wotsits, diluted fresh orange juice
D- homemade mac and cheese, ice lolly, diluted OJ

Milk before bed


----------



## bluehorse

Yesterday...

Breakfast: Porridge fingers with mashed banana and cinnamon
Snack: Oat biscuit
Lunch: Whole earth peanut butter and sugar free jam sandwich on wholemeal bread, Pom Bear crisps, a couple of slices of apple
Snack: Dried prunes
Dinner: Pasta salad (but only ate two pieces of pasta!); iced banana


----------



## eddjanuary10

Yesterday-

b- weetabix with banana
s- raisins, a pumpkin and yogurt oat biscuit.
l- celery, potato, carrot & onion soup with brown seedy bread
d- rice with a tomato & pepper sauce.


----------



## MrsEngland

MrsEngland said:


> Well we have a slight improvement today...
> 
> B- banana n strawberry smoothie made with whole milk she had a little of that and a peach yoghurt
> S- bag mini chedders
> L- a small bowl of pasta in a cheese sauce with broccoli,peas and sweetcorn and some plain tortilla chips and salsa, some chocolate raisins
> 
> Wahey looking like a much better day! Just see if she eats tea tonight.

Well she did so much better yday!

After lunch she had...
S- mini milk ice lolly, some broccoli and ceasar dressing that I was eating, half an apple
T- 2 fish fingers, 2 mini potato waffles and peas, half a bag iced gems

8oz whole milk at bed time.

So yeh she obviously was making up for the past few days of not eating :D


----------



## bluehorse

Today...

Breakfast: Rice Krispies Multi-grain shapes with milk; kiwi
Snack: Humzinger
Lunch: hm savoury scones with cheese cubes; strawberries and fruit jelly
Dinner: Refused... grrr!


----------



## x Zaly x

Breakfast : weetabix and banana, toast, fresh orange juice.

Lunch : Potato waffles with melted cheese on top and diluted pineapple juice.

Dinner : (Bit of everything) Tomato pasta, pizza and garlic bread, diluted orange juice.

Snacks: Oat bar, yogurt and grapes.

Before bed: warm milk.

Shes getting better at eating more...finally :D


----------



## MrsEngland

B- eggs and bacon (at her grans)
L- not sure she was out with grandparents
D- chicken pie, cheese mash, broccoli and peas plus a few strawberries for desser

8oz whole warm milk at bedtime


----------



## XJessicaX

Today she had:
Breakfast- 6oz milk, Yoghurt with mashed banana, a Goody bar and she ate some of my marmalade on toast.
Lunch- 6oz milk, I was too lazy to cook so she had an Ella's kitchen spagbol pouch
Snack- some crisps, a small square of chocolate brownie (naughty mummy) and an Ellas kitchen fruit pouch
Dinner- Home made fish pie, a yoghurt and a potato smiley
Just before bed 6oz milk.


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Eggs and bacon Yuuuuuummmmmm

B - Half a slice of toast with honey, yeo valley organic smoothie yoghurt
L - Half an egg mayo sandwich, strawberries, diluted OJ 
S - Ice lolly at the zoo
D - We had a BBQ so he had a burger in a roll and a sausage. Then nanny gave him a gingerbread man

Milk before bed


----------



## MrsEngland

Haha I know she had a better breakfast than me!


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

MrsEngland said:


> Haha I know she had a better breakfast than me!

I soooooo want a full English now lol hopefully I make it to Friday before having baby and I will get hubby to make me one :haha:


----------



## MrsEngland

Haha!

Today she had- 
B- bowl of fruit she refused and half a flapjack I was eating
S- choc cookie (bad mummy)
L- half a jacket potato with cheese and beans, a slice of bread and some of my ceasar salad
S- ribena orange ice pop, bag of cheese curls
D- bowl of honey loops and bowl of strawberrries and peaches

8oz milk at bedtime


----------



## TennisGal

Today...

Brek: fruit salad with yoghurt and two lemon and raisin Scotch pancakes with butter
Sn: strawberry ice cream cone
Lunch: tortilla made with peppers, peas and ham...salad, Pom bears, cherries
Dinner: garlic and herb roasted chicken thighs, herbed bulgar wheat salad, roasted vegetables, tzatziki...pud was cherry clafoutis and cream


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

B - Scrambled egg with toast (didn't touch the toast), yeo valley smoothie yoghurt, cup of milk
L - A bite of an egg mayo sandwich, another yoghurt, a few wotsits
D - Some homemade pizza and an apple

Lots of diluted fresh OJ and milk before bed

He's not eating much the past few days :(


----------



## rosie272

Today Charlie had:

B- Weetabix mini's, grapes
S- Blueberries and mango slices
L- Tomato & Basil soup, garlic bread, an apple
S- More apple with cashew butter
D- Fish fingers, mashed potatos, peas, melon & mango slices
1/2 slice of toast and butter and small cup of milk before bed! His appetite is back yay!


----------



## Mrs Muffin

B: branflakes with cow juice
snack: humzinger and some organix animal bix

L: nibbled some bread, bit of cheese, had a bit of an orange

snack: banana, few grapes

D: bit of mashed potato, sniff of a veggie sausage
punnet of raspberries


----------



## dizzy65

Mine ate

breakfast-poridge (sp?)
Milk (in a sippy)
cookies
Snack before nap-cheese and crackers
After nap snack- cookies (arrow root cookies :) )
Lunch- grilled cheese with milk 
Supper- Hambergur with water 

:)


----------



## Duffy

My darling let me sleep in so he took care of breakfast/early lunch. I made her mac and cheese her favorite with grapes cut up on the side and crackers/peanut butter topping.


----------



## MrsEngland

Duffy said:


> My darling let me sleep in so he took care of breakfast/early lunch. I made her mac and cheese her favorite with grapes cut up on the side and crackers/peanut butter topping.

Lucky you!


----------



## bluehorse

Yesterday....

Breakfast: Weetabix with milk; strawberries
Snack: Shared a reduced fat orange and cranberry muffin with Mummy in Cafe Nero!
Lunch: hm savoury scone, cheese cubes, kiwi
Dinner: White bean and vegetable stew with red pepper and tomato bread; vanilla icecream


----------



## mommyB

Since its only just past breakfast my DS has had 6oz milk, a piece of toast a handful of Multi grain Cheerios and a few cut up grapes. We're going for lunch at the inlaws so we will probably have pasta of some sort.


----------



## MrsEngland

B- apple nutrigrain bar
S- bag of mini cheddars and a finger of a kit kat at soft play 
L- turkey and cheese quesadilla, strawberries and apple segments
S- remaining strawberries from lunch and 3 minstrels
T- broccoli and pasta salad with ceasar dressing,some chicken and garlic bread 

Then she'll have a yoghurt after her bath and an 8oz bottle of milk at bedtime 

She defo seems out of her no eating phase!


----------



## meli1981

oatmeal for breakfast
crackers and cheese, and a strawberry fruit to go for lunch
french toast with grapes for supper
milk ALL day long!


----------



## bluehorse

Yesterday...

Breakfast: Mini Shredded Wheats and Weetos with milk, 1/2 banana
Snack: Dried prunes
Lunch: Tuna mayonnaise roll, strawberries, 1/2 banana and a strawberry yogurt
Snack: Humzinger
Dinner: Roast salmon fillet with roast potatoes (there were veggies too but she ignored them!); pear


----------



## gretavon

I threw some breadcrumbs at him this morning.


----------



## eddjanuary10

Today

b- shreddies & raspberries
l- cheese toastie, grapes, an organix carrot bar
d- baked potato with chicken mayo & cucumber
pudding- hm creamy rice


----------



## rosie272

gretavon said:


> I threw some breadcrumbs at him this morning.

Hope he ate them all! :haha:


----------



## rosie272

Today Charlie had a bottomless pit of a belly :/

B- Shredded wheat, grapes, melon slices
S- Cashew butter on toast, smoothie, more grapes
L- Boiled egg mashed with butter, melba toasts, raisin & choc chip cookie
S- Huge fruit salad, some mini pretzels
D- Brocolli & spinach soup and a few croutons, scoop raspberry ice-cream and sprinkles, strawberries
small banana and a cup of milk at bedtime!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Boys had

B - Bowl of cheerios and half a banana each
S - Milk 
L - ham sandwich, apple slices, cheese chunks
D - Sausage casserole - sausages, baked beans, potato, carrots, sweetcorn, yorkshire pudding.


----------



## MrsEngland

B- half slice toast, box of raisins
S- 2 large strawberries and bag of mini cheddars
L- half a sausage sandwich, steamed broccoli and some chocolate raisins
D- roast chicken, roast potato, carrots, peas and yorkshire pudding.

8oz bottle whole milk at nap and bed time.


----------



## bluehorse

We went to Cadbury's World yesterday so a naughty snack day! Ate well at lunch and dinner though so not all bad!

Breakfast: Rice Krispies and milk with chopped banana
Snack: 3 jelly babies dipped in melted chocolate
Lunch: Marmite sandwich on wholemeal bread, a few Organix sweetcorn hoops, humzinger and another banana
Snack: 1/2 a Cadbury's crunchie bar
Dinner: Tuna and tomato pasta; hm sugar-free rice pudding (sweetened with apple and mango puree)


----------



## MrsEngland

Was a bit of a weird day today, she didn't have lunch as such we were out all day.

B- broiche and raisins
S- half a cherry scone
S- fruit, quavers and a shortbread mini cake thing at starbucks
D- chicken nuggets and chips (bad bad bad!!)

Shocking day today but like I said was a weird day.


----------



## CaptainMummy

B - Cheerios with whole milk and a tangerine.
S - A few bites of mummy steak bake! (she also asked for milk, so had 5oz)
L - Toast and spaghetti hoops
S - Box of raisins
D - Fish in breadcrumbs, peas and spaghetti hoops (to use them up from lunch!)


----------



## rosie272

Charlie had:

B- Weetabix mini's with milk, grapes on the way to nursery
S- Toast and melon
L- Tomato soup, ham sandwich, fruit salad
S- H/m scone, milk
D- Chicken goujons, mixed veg and sweet potato chips, strawberries
Banana and cup milk at bedtime


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

B - toast and fruit spread and a banana
Snack - biscuit
Lunch - fruit spread sandwiches (her choice!!) and a yoghurt
Dinner- quorn sausage, baked potato, brocolli, yoghurt and dried fruit string thingy


----------



## bluehorse

Yesterday....

Breakfast: Weetabix with milk and chopped banana
Snack: 100% fruit bar (fig and date)
Lunch: Jacket potato with baked beans; peach yogurt
Snack: Kiwi
Dinner: Vegetable and bean chilli with wholegrain rice; vanilla icecream with chopped banana


----------



## MaskedKitteh

Mr man is poorly today, so not eating much

B. Toast and milk (didn't want apple)
L. 1 slice bread, 2 slices cheese, apple juice
D. (he'll be offered) Tomato and sausage soup that I made, and some potato waffle dippers (don't ask, he has a thing for dipping potato waffles in soup!!)


----------



## MrsEngland

B- broiche and yoghurt
S- bag skips and a mini croissant
L- mac and cheese, peas and garlic bread
S- a few jellytots and a teacake
D- fish pie with sweet potato mash and peas, banana and custard

8oz bottle milk at bedtime


----------



## fluffpuffin

Isla had today:
B: half a poppyseed roll, smoothie pouch
L: 100% fruit bar, some wine gums... refused real food
D: pasta with veg in tomato sauce, kiwi fruit


----------



## bluehorse

B- mini shredded wheats and ricekrispies with milk
S- ella's kitchen banana biscuits
L- scrambled egg with toast, apple and mango fruit pot
D- quorn and vegetable curry with wholegrain rice, baked apple with figs and sultanas, vanilla icecream.


----------



## eddjanuary10

yesterday-

b- whole grain toast & banana, a yogurt
l- fish fingers & mashed potato
d- spag bol made with chicken mince, some cucumber
bowl of grapes


----------



## Tor

Yesterday-

B- 2 weetabix and milk.

S- Banana

L- Philly sandwich, fromage frais and goodies carrot puffs.

S- Fromage frais.

D- Spag bol then jelly/fruit but refused so ended up having some potatoes and veg with gravy.


----------



## ExpectingK

Jasmine is being fussy at lunchtimes....

B at 7.00am - 1.5 Weetabix with milk + 3oz formula at 9.00am

S - few bites of banana

L at 12.15pm - pinched some of my breadroll, but not the filling! Offered toast - ate less than a quarter! Ate half a slice of ryvita with bovril on and 3 fromage frais.

D at 5.00pm - few mouthfuls of chicken escalope, mash and beans (haven't had beans for ages). Slummy dinner tonight!! Pudding was apple biscotti & nibbles of my banana.


----------



## louandivy

breakfast: 2 small bowls of rice krispies, grapes
snack: went swimming so after she had a vegan berry fruit bar
lunch: ate with my mum so she copied all the weird food my mum was eating - ham, leicester cheese, ryvita and branston pickle eurrggghhhhhhhh. And a raisin biscuit, and manage to steal a handful of sultana bran!
dinner: asparagus and pea risotto, yoghurt and grapes for dessert

Not a very good food day fruit and veg wise!


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

I'm not sure why I am writing this down!

B - about 3 shredddies and a banana
L - a bagel with jam and a fromage frais
Snack at nursery - scone
Dinner - refused.

Doh!


----------



## c.m.c

after literally weeks and weeks of eating hardly anything we have a little 'grazer' Ava is grazing all day but not really eating huge meals


-4 oz milk, a few bites of cereal, a whole pear dried apricots raisins

-a nutrigrain bar

-a few mouthfuls of stew, some toast and half an ambrosia rice

- a couple of her dadddys chips and some milky buttons

- more raisins and dried apricots

- fish fingers and potato waffles

she will prob have 8oz milk at bedtime


----------



## dani_tinks

B - two boiled eggs and a slice of toast
S - hulla hoops
L - dairy lea sandwich and an apple
D - Chicken, Potato Alphabet letters, four tomatoes and lots of cucumber
P - yoghurt and strawbs


----------



## TennisGal

Br: porridge with grated apple, dried cherries, banana and maple syrup
Sn: NAkd bar 
Lunch: chicken salad spelt roll, Pom bears, cherries and strawberries with passion fruit yoghurt
Sn: mini milk and chopped cucumber. Random ;)
Din: chicken cacciatore, bread, salad...lemon polenta cake with raspberries and ice cream


----------



## louandivy

breakfast: rice krispies, half a slice of toast and a fruit salad of strawberries, nectarine and banana
snack: half a nature valley granola bar
lunch: salmon and cucumber sandwich, mango slices and half a small pack of mini cheddars, raspberry smoothie
another snack: we shared a slice of spicy apple cake, soooo good
dinner: sweet potato wedges, fish fingers, peas and a few bites of my really spicy vegetable and noodle stir fry which she didn't seem bothered by at all! And a yoghurt and nectarine for dessert.


----------



## louandivy

oh my god my kid eats so much


----------



## RedRose

B: 2 slices of buttery toast, half an apple and some of my dried mango and apricots

S: 2 innocent smoothie tubes

L: cheese and biscuits, cherry toms, cucumber, homemade blueberry muffin with lemon curd

S: Boiled egg

D: A bit of roast chicken, salad leaves, corn on the cob, but not much at all so no pudding but a bowl of shreddies before bed.


----------



## ExpectingK

B - Ready Brek with pear puree to sweeten, 3oz milk 2 hours later.

S - Few nibbles of banana and small rice cake

L - Half Ryvita with Bovril, couple cubes of cheese, one bite of my egg may roll! Two sml fromage frais for pud plus some choc buttons (treat from auntie)

D - Chicken and leek pie, swede, brocolli, peas - usually loves this but ate a few peas, brocolli stalks and swede. Asked for Cornflakes, which she only ever eats dry and not with milk! She only had a short nap so tiredness might explain the strange choices today.

8oz milk before bed.


----------



## eddjanuary10

Today-

b- bran flakes with raspberries, a yogurt
l- we made cheese scones today so he had 1 of those then some chicken soup
d- lamb biryani and then pineapple & ice cream


----------



## fairypop

B: Milk, toast and marmite, 2 satsumas
L: Marmite sandwich (sense a theme, I hasten to add I hardly put any on!), satsuma, banana, yoghurt covered blackcurrants
D: Broad beans and a few green beans, wouldn't eat the quorn goujons and potato, so I resorted to more bread lol and he had peanut butter on it, then 2 kiwi fruit and a bear biscuit!


----------



## MrsEngland

Yesterday

B- some dry cheerios and raisins
S- cream cracker with cream cheese
L- half slice jam on toast, skips and half small bag of animal biscuits
S- some of my flapjack
D- mac n cheese with broccoli which she ate very little of and a cherry yoghurt

8oz milk at bedtime.


----------



## TennisGal

Today has been / will be:

Brek: scrambled eggs on toasted spelt bread; cherries, nectarine, strawberries, raspberries
Snack: strawberry ice cream cone
Lunch: smoked salmon and cream cheese roll; carrot, celery and pepper sticks with almond butter, melon
Snack: smoothie
Dinner: is tapas...willing to bet she will choose: albondigas, tortilla, patatas bravAs, Russian salad, green salad, bread, Manchego. Pudding is Portuguese custard tart with raspberries.


----------



## fairypop

I wish I could get my little one to eat normal meals and more variety! I keep on offering varied things but he only eats his favourites!!

B: Milk, 2 satumas, toast and peanut butter
L: Cheese sandwich, strawberries and grapes
D: Boiled egg, piece of cheese, avocado - had made spinach and feta pasty things but he refused them, and strawberries and raspberries for pudding with a glass of milk
S: 2 mini Jaffa cakes!


----------



## kerrie24

Owen had 
b- fruit loops with milk,pure apple juice.
l-sausage,mash and beans (we were out)pure apple juice
snack-donut,water.
d-chicken stir fry(home made) with veg and prawn crackers,milk
Milk.


----------



## pinklizzy

Today she had;
Breakast-Cheerios, half a piece of my toast and a handful of blueberries.
Snack-a banana as we went round the supermarket!
Lunch- Cup of vegetable soup and a toasted ciabatta roll, two pieces of spinach and ricotta quiche, baby corn and sugar snap peas. A nectarine for pudding.
Tea- Cream cheese sandwich, cucumber sticks, half a slice of bara brith and some greek yoghurt.


----------



## louandivy

breakfast: OH let me have a lie in so she had a kind of weird breakfast - toast with soft cheese and blueberries
snack: a vegan berry bar
lunch: whole-wheat wrap with ham, a few cheese flavoured crackers, cucumber, 2 red pepper strips, and a fruit salad of nectarine, grapes and strawberries
snack: half a chilli rice cake and more strawberries and cucumber
dinner: lentil lasagne, she absolutely loved it and had a second helping! Half a nectarine and a petit filous for dessert.


----------



## MrsEngland

B- toast with butter, raisins 
S- quavers and a cookie
L- carvery (pork, mash, broccoli, carrots, peas and yorkshire pudding)
D- homemade spaghetti bolognese with cheese and homemade garlic flatbread (she loved all of this) and a small tub of toffee custard

8oz bottle milk at bedtime


----------



## MrsPoodle

Breakfast - weetabix
snack - breadsticks
lunch - spag bol and fruit
snack - fruit ricecakes
tea - crumpets and yoghurt


----------



## mammy2oaklen

breakfast - bowl of melon and blueberries
lunch - hot dog sausages and carrots with strawberries icecream for dessert
snack - chocolate bar 
dinner - chicken, potato and peppa pig pasta shapes dessert bowl of orange and more blueberries


----------



## mummy2be...

Breakfast- porridge with strawberrys and apricot, a clemantine orange
Snack- 5 or 6 quavers and a tomato
Lunch- vegetable soup and bread floaters, some angel cake
Dinner- sweetcorn, carrots, broccoli, 2x potato smilies, 2x fish fingers. Yogurt. White choc buttons


----------



## MrsEngland

B- homemade cheese bread toasted and scrambled eggs with cheese (she loved this!)
S- some homemade lemon drizzle cake she shared with daddy
L- not a lot! A few fries and some bread from the burger we got her
S- 8oz milk at nap time, bag of mini cheddars
D- mini sausage rolls, mini potato waffles and broccoli, a yoghurt

8oz milk at bedtime.


----------



## Nats21

B - Cheerios
D - Boiled egg, bread and butter, grapes, strawberries, half a bag of quavers
T - Jacket potato, cheese and beans / Strawberry yoghurt

12oz of milk and a breadstick, some watered down apple juice


----------



## moomoo

Reg 

B- porridge 
L- carvery...pork, yorkshires, cabbage, carrots, peas and mash
D - chips and homemade sausage rolls 

Flo

B - toast with marmite
L - carvery - as above but eat all of hers
D - chips and home made sausage rolls


----------



## TennisGal

Brek: blueberry pancakes with maple syrup and Greek yoghurt
Snack: smoothie and organix carrot puffs
Lunch: egg and cress sandwich, Pom bears, carrot sticks with houmous
Snack: mini gingerbread man
Dinner: kleftiko, oregano roast potatoes, ratatouille. Apricot and creme pat tart with creme Fraiche.


----------



## MrsEngland

B- cheese on toast at grandmas
L- her grandma had a party at hers so probably sandwiches, sausage rolls etc
D- jacket potato and beans with cheese that she ate about 2 mouthfuls of
S- 2 crackers with cream cheese and a banana

8oz whole milk at bed time!


----------



## CaptainMummy

B- shreddied wheat superfruity, handful of grapes
S- some more grapea
L- scampi with spaghetti hoops and a slice of bread and butter
S- packet of mini biscottis
D- deconstructed chicken fajitas (with mushroom, onions and cheese) followed by about 8 strawberries (i was going to have some too but she got there too fast!)


----------



## rosie272

Today Charlie had:

B- Whole apple, grapes
S- Toast with cashew butter, juice
L- H/m tomato soup with seeded roll, blueberries
S- More fruits as above
D- Chicken goujons, brocolli, peas and carrot, 1/2 raisin bake, 
Milk before bed


----------



## mummy2be...

6oz bottle whold milk 
B- porridge (x2 as I didn't know hubby had given bfast before work!)
S- blueberries, strawberries & grapes, half a cheese snack a jack
L- thomas the tank pasta, more strawberries, yoghurt
D- roast chicken, Yorkshire pudding, sprouts, broc, carrots, gravy. Yoghurt
6oz bottle whole mill


----------



## MrsEngland

rosie272 said:


> Today Charlie had:
> 
> B- Whole apple, grapes
> S- Toast with cashew butter, juice
> L- H/m tomato soup with seeded roll, blueberries
> S- More fruits as above
> D- Chicken goujons, brocolli, peas and carrot, 1/2 raisin bake,
> Milk before bed

Where do u get cashew butter?


----------



## TennisGal

I get cashew / almond / brazil nut butters from our organic foods shop...but they are all by meridian foods. I think Tesco stock some of their products!

Br: fruit salad with Greek yoghurt, two crumpets with st dalfour strawberry jam
Sn: berry teddy biscuit
Lunch: cheese, tomato and tuna toastie, Pom bears, carrots with houmous
Sn: frootz strawberry buttons
Dinner: LouandIvy's awesome lentil lasagne with green salad. Pudding was a mini homemade cherry trifle.


----------



## Nats21

B - Weetabix
D - Vegetable soup with crackers / Grapes
T - Spag bol with sweetcorn / Strawberries

Some rice cakes after swimming, some watered down juice and 12oz of milk


----------



## eddjanuary10

Today

b- toasted crumpet, bowl of greek yogurt with raspberries & half a nectarine
l- 2 quorn sausages & mash potato with sprinkled cheese
d- fresh tomato & basil pasta with carrots grated through it (he won't touch carrots if he see's them!)
hm banana & avacado milk shake


----------



## mummy2be...

6oz bottle
B- rice crispier with strawberries
S- wotsits (handful of)
L- veg soup, bread floaters, yoghurt
D- honey and mustard chicken (now I know she can have honey thanks to you lovely ladies) sweet corn, sugar snap peas, mash and a yoghurt


----------



## MrsEngland

Was her first morning at nursery today!

B- toast and milk at nursery
S- not sure what it was
L- chicken dinner and a scone (apparently didn't eat much of it)
S- banana and some skips
D- sausage, homemade potato wedges, beans and a cornetto with daddy

8oz milk at nap and bedtime


----------



## Tor

B- weetabix

S- banana

L- dairylea sandwich, toffee yoghurt

S- We were busy so just a heinz biscotti out my bag

D- pork chop, broccoli, cauli and boiled potatoes with a little gravy.

Supper- He will probably have a milky oatabix before bath.


----------



## mummy2be...

6 oz bottle

B- ready breck with half a fruit pot

S- pom bears

L- grated cheese, blueberries, cucumber, chedder biscuits, hard boiled egg, yoghurt

S- raspberries, white choc buttons

D- spag Bol, yoghurt

Will have a 6 oz bottle before bed


----------



## punk_pig

1st thing breastfeed

B - Oatibix and Rice Crispies, half banana with peanut butter

Snack - Half Nectarine, few cheese crackers, 2 biscotti

L - Frijolimole on bread, cucumber and pepper sticks, steamed carrot sticks

Snack - Half carrot cake bar and handful bana crisps

D - Beefstew and dumplings (Organix meal), dairylea triangle, large strawberry and half nectarine, half teacake, yoghurt and two apple ricecakes

Wow - it's been a hungry day...catching up on teething for past few days and not eating much.


----------



## bluehorse

Yesterday... travelling back from holiday

Breakfast: Coco pops with milk (first time ever and intended as a treat but she wasn't that impressed!); natural yogurt and a mini muffin
Lunch: Cheese sandwich, banana, Babybel cheese, mini jaffa cake bar and a fruit shoot
Dinner: Quorn and bean chilli with wholegrain rice


----------



## TennisGal

Br: homemade muesli (oats, dried fruits, ground almonds, grated apple and pear, berries...covered in oat milk, left overnight, topped up with milk in the am and drizzle of honey)

Lunch: chicken, tomato, basil pasta salad, Pom bears, melon and a little gingerbread man

Snack: a peppa pig ice cream

Dinner: paella, salad, piece of olive bread...hm cookie with dollop of ice cream and more berries


----------



## staycutee

B: Porridge with soya milk and honey, banana 
S: Toast with jam and a yoghurt 
L: Roasted pepper pasta bake
S: Grapes
D: Sweet potato cakes from louandivys blog, with fishfingers and blackberries for pudding


----------



## Fabby

Yesterday he had 
4oz milk
Ready brek with added strawberry jam
Ham and cheese toastie, bag of yoghurt raisins
Pasta carbonara with lots of added brocolli, yoghurt
8oz of milk at bedtime


----------



## bluehorse

Yesterday Grace wasn't that hungry....

Breakfast: Rice Krispies Multi-grain shapes with milk
Snack: Sultanas
Lunch: Whole earth peanut butter on white toast (1/2 a slice)
Dinner: Bean and vegetable casserole with pasta tubes and grated cheese (about 1/2 a small bowl)


----------



## MrsEngland

B- broiche and rice krispies at nursery
S- not sure what it was today
L- lamb mousska and desert again at nursery
S- caramel waffle
D- cold bbq chicken, fresh bread and some bits of salad then half a bakewell tart and half a lemon slice (lazy dinner!)

8oz milk at bedtime


----------



## RedRose

I want TennisGal to be my mum too so I can eat at hers every day :lol:

B: 2 slices buttery toast, a peach 
S: innocent smoothie tube
L: ham, cheese and tomato sandwich, rich tea biscuits, raisins, satsuma
S: oat cake
D: whole grain vegetable rice, fish fingers, runner beans and a tomato and veg sauce. Ice cream.


----------



## x__amour

B: Cinnamon toast, apricots, milk.
L: Turkey tacos, apricots, beets, milk.
S: Cheese, tortilla, water.
D: Mac & cheese, corn, apple juice.


----------



## ExpectingK

B - 1.5 Weetabix with cows milk & pear puree. 3oz toddler milk 1.5 hours later.
S - Few nibbles of banana
L - Half a Ryvita with Bovril. Two small fromage frais yoghurts. Offered toast but refused.
S - Half Fudge choc bar at great grandparents plus yogurt covered fruit an hour earlier whilst trawling round Morrisons!
D - Hm corned beef & onion pie, mashed potato & baked beans. 

Bit of a rubbishy food day but she's teething so I'm grateful if she eats at all.

8oz milk before bed


----------



## ExpectingK

Thursday
B - 1.5 Weetabix with pear puree and cows milk. 3oz Toddler milk 1.5 hours later.
S - 1 segment of clementine & Organix Rice Cake
L - Hm Cottage Pie, carrots, peas & broccoli & 1 small fromage frais
S - Few chocolate buttons at nannies house
T - Mini Hot Dog Sausages and tomato ketchup (bad mummy - her first try ever)

3oz milk before bed, has refused bedtime milk the previous 3 days.


----------



## ExpectingK

Friday
B - Small bowl Ready Brek with cows milk & pear puree. 3oz toddler milk 1.5 hours later.
S - Half homemade chocolate cookie made by a friend who was visiting.
L - Ryvita with Bovril, Cheese Cracker, Ham, Cheese (ate very little of any of it) & a fromage frais
S - No afternoon snack
T - Glazed chicken breast, rice and broccoli & 1 apple biscotti for pudding.

6oz toddler milk before bed.


----------



## MrsEngland

Today-
B- necterine, strawberries and half a croissant with jam
S- Some of my birthday cake 
L- 2 cream crackers with garlic and herb cream cheese
D- tomato, pepper and herb pasta salad and an apple juice ice lolly

8oz milk at nap and bed time


----------



## eddjanuary10

Today-

b- rice crispies & banana
s- 2 small kiwis, blackcurrant organix oat bar
l- cheese & tomato roll & a ginger bread man
d- roast chicken with mashed potato, carrot & broccoli then a milky way star ice cream


----------



## eddjanuary10

MrsEngland said:


> Today-
> B- necterine, strawberries and half a croissant with jam
> S- Some of my birthday cake
> L- 2 cream crackers with garlic and herb cream cheese
> D- tomato, pepper and herb pasta salad and an apple juice ice lolly
> 
> 8oz milk at nap and bed time

hope you had a nice birthday!:cake:


----------



## bluehorse

Breakfast: Weetabix with milk; grapes
Snack: 1/2 a banana
Lunch: Fish goujons, mashed potato and baked beans; cherry yogurt
Tea: 1/2 toasted muffin with marmite; strawberries and grapes

I really wish she'd be more adventurous... she used to try all manner of things but she's quite limited nowadays. She even refused the lovely fresh cherries I offered her at tea time.


----------



## MrsEngland

eddjanuary10 said:


> MrsEngland said:
> 
> 
> Today-
> B- necterine, strawberries and half a croissant with jam
> S- Some of my birthday cake
> L- 2 cream crackers with garlic and herb cream cheese
> D- tomato, pepper and herb pasta salad and an apple juice ice lolly
> 
> 8oz milk at nap and bed time
> 
> hope you had a nice birthday!:cake:Click to expand...

Thanks :D was my 21st so felt I shoulda spent the night drunk but as I'm pregnant had to make do with cake instead:haha:


----------



## Tor

Yesterday

B: 2 weetabix.

S: Banana

L: A tin of thomas the tank spaghetti shapes with toast.

S: Goodies crisps

D: Roast chicken, mash, cauli, broccoli, peas and carrots.
Petit filous.

He has decided lately that he only likes roast dinners and jacket potatoes, he eats loads of them but if i give him pasta or anything he will only have a few bites.


----------



## shorman

Oooh good thread!
Today

Breakfast was alpen missed with plain natural Yogurt and blueberrys

Snack some Grapes
Lunch cheese sandwiches with cherry tomatoes 
Snack of sliced watermelon
and for dinner they will be having pasta with wild salmon and broccoli mixed with philadelphia light.
Oh I didn't oxo did an oxo with reduced salt I do admit I uses the stock jelly thing in my cooking sometimes.


----------



## mammy2oaklen

breakfast - plate full of fruit (melon, orange and blueberries) and a yoghurt drink
lunch - chicken, carrots and ricecakes.
Snack - a weetabix oaty bar and a thomas the tan icecream (naughty as at my grandmothers)
Dinner - mashed potato and mince beef and onion with gravy, dessert was a smoothie drink and a small cake.

Also 12onces of milk


----------



## mommyB

Breakfast - Slice of toast with cream cheese, sliced grapes and a few Multi grain Cheerios
Lunch - Peanut butter and jam sandwich on whole wheat, half a peach and a few cheese crackers
Snack - Cheese string and banana
Dinner - Veggie pizza, strawberry yogurt, apple slices.

2 6oz bottle of milk for the day


----------



## CharlieKeys

Breakfast - 1xslice of toast, half an apple each
Mid-morning - milk
Lunch - 1xchicken and tomato sandwich, some cheese, some tomato and a yoghurt
Dinner - Chilli con carne and half an orange


----------



## hb1

breaky : toast,banana,wheat shape cereal,yoghurt
snack: gingerbread biscuit, handful of raisins
lunch : fish fingers (grilled) and peas, pear
dinner: veggie pasta, salad, fruit (passion fruit, green gages, pear


----------



## MrsEngland

B- toast with butter and a cup of milk at nursery
S- not sure what it was today
L- cheesy vegetable bake and jam roly poly at nursery
S- bag of mini cheddars
D- ham sandwich (she just ate the ham), cheese sticks, some wotsits, raisins and 2 mini cookies
S- banana before bed

8oz milk at nap and bedtime

She's defo had a hungry day today!


----------



## TennisGal

Br: nothing due to 'porridge gate'
Snck: humzinger, pear
Lunch: cheese and tomato sandwich, pepper strips, Pom bears, bowl of strawberries, yoghurt
Snack: small piece lemon cake
Dinner: lamb tagine, couscous, salad, spiced / baked apple with both ice cream and creme Fraiche


----------



## TennisGal

Oh, forgot, stole my mini twister while I was on the phone :rofl:


----------



## pa2k84

Breakfast: blueberry wheats and some blackberries with cup milk
Snack: cheddar crackers and raisens 
Lunch: crackers with cheese, kiwi and tomato followed by a slice of chocolate roll
Tea: home made cheese and tomato quiche, new potatoes and runner beans followed by a mini icecream


----------



## bluehorse

Yesterday...

Breakfast: Cinnamon squares with milk
Snack: Lots of grapes and 1/2 a ricecake
Lunch: Toasted muffin with Whole Earth peanut butter; strawberries with natural soya yogurt
Dinner: Smoked mackerel and potato bake; hm banana cake with vanilla icecream


----------



## eddjanuary10

Yesterday-

b- ready brek with a little honey
s- raisins, grapes & half a hm scone
l- rice with chicken and shredded carrot
d- hm fish fingers & mash then half an orange & a few cashews


----------



## MrsEngland

B- banana and half slice of toast with a little nutella
L- jam sandwich, pom bears, half a kitkat, pot of maderin segments.
S- yoghurt covered raisins
D- bit of a use it up dinner so she had some leftover hm chicken soup, leftover pasta salad and a cheese strip. Half a yoghurt and a banana

8oz bottle at bed and nap.


----------



## staycutee

B: Porridge and honey, half a bagel with jam and a banana
S: Cherry scone
L: Chicken, rice and peppers and one of those breadstick and cheese pots, yoghurt
D: Pasta bake


----------



## eddjanuary10

Today-

b- cheerios
l- baked potato with cheese, yogurt, few strawberries, a fig biscuit
s- half pack of pom bear crisps, tub of apple & carrot sticks (he actually ate 2 carrot sticks whoop!)
d- hm chicken chow mein then a few bits of sliced orange


----------



## TennisGal

Brek: apricot wheats, a nectarine
Snack: Nakd bar
Lunch: cheese and mushroom omelette, salad, pom brars, strawberry ice cream cornet
Dinner: Seabass, risotto, big portion courgettes (random request!) roasted fruit with creme Fraiche


----------



## x Michelle x

B-toast, a few spoons of her brothers baby porridge
S- some stolen toast from mummy, rice cakes
L- cheese sandwich, cheese on crackers, apple, a bite of chicken
S-bits of my muffin
D- chicken risotto, some of daddy muffin
Extra snack when she refused to sleep, toast, some of our pizza

Also copious amounts of hungry baby milk stolen from her brother!


----------



## bluehorse

x Michelle x said:


> B-toast, a few spoons of her brothers baby porridge
> S- some stolen toast from mummy, rice cakes
> L- cheese sandwich, cheese on crackers, apple, a bite of chicken
> S-bits of my muffin
> D- chicken risotto, some of daddy muffin
> Extra snack when she refused to sleep, toast, some of our pizza
> 
> _Also copious amounts of hungry baby milk stolen from her brother!_

Lol!

Yesterday for Grace...

Breakfast: Cinnamon squares with milk; 2 strawberries
Lunch: Scrambled egg and baked beans with a white toast finger; cherry yogurt
Snack: Grapes
Dinner: Sausage, mushroom and tomato pasta (but only ate 3 pieces of pasta and a mushroom!); nibble of Daddy's chocolate muffin


----------



## Mummy2B21

Yesterday.
B- Granola & a banana
S- Handful of olives 2 slices of cheese.
L- Sweet potatoe wedges seasoned with fresh king prawns, Avocado and lemon, crispy lettuce and tomatoes.
S- Handful yogurt coated raisens and pineapple fruit pot.
D- Chicken wrap with wasabi mayo, crispy dried onions and corn on the cob.
Treat- half a packet milky bar buttons.
14oz milk.

Today.
B- Egg and soilders, 2 slices mango and 2 slices of pear.
S- Handful of olives and 1 seseame breadstick with red pepper houmus.
L- Pasta with chopped tomatoes, courgette, sweetcorn and chicken, seasoned.
S- 2 fromage frais.
D- Beef Lasagne with side of butternut squash and steamed parsnips.
Treat- Couple spoonfuls of jam sponge cake and custard.
12oz milk.


----------



## staycutee

Yesteray Lucas had:

B - Porridge with honey and some grapes
S - Yoghurt
L - Pasta with homemade veg sauce and some blackberries
S - Organix oaty bar
D - Wholemeal pitta and cheese, roasted cherry tomatos and slices of boiled egg. Banana and yoghurt for dessert

And today we are going on holiday to Spain so I'm sure there will be a lot of icecream and lollies added in this week ;)


----------



## bluehorse

Yesterday:

Breakfast: Weetabix and banana with milk
Snack: Grapes
Lunch: Cheese and marmite sandwich, 1 strawberry, 2 figs and a peach yogurt
Dinner: 1 piece of lemon and tarragon quorn and a tiny bit of bread and butter... grrr!


----------



## tokyo_c

She's teething (bottom molars at the moment) so a bit off her food but today was:

B: slightly sweetened porridge with blueberries
L: only a few bites of ikea meatballs and potato, some blueberries
S: a few little bits of my donut
D: about 1/4 of my portion of veggie lasagna


----------



## Jazzy-NICU

Today my little boy had;
Breakfast-Porridge with cows milk and a yogurt, with a beaker of milk
Snack- Ella's Kitchen nibbly finger(first one and loved it)
Lunch- Sausage, chips and peas (lunch out and couldn't believe how well he ate!!) with fruit
Dinner- Pasta in a tomato sauce with cheese and a custard pot
8ozs milk before bed


----------



## MrsEngland

Bit of a weird one today as she hasn't been feeling very well

B- banana and yoghurt covered raisins
S- 2 crackers with cream cheese
L- sausage roll and quavers
S- some of my muffin and milk
D- pasta with garlic and herb cream cheese and sausage and a strawberry yoghurt

8oz milk at bedtime


----------



## CaptainMummy

B- cocopops, asked for another bowl which I gave her (didnt put much in her bowl tbh), and half a box of raisins
S- some skips
L- cheesestring spaghetti and toast
S-
D- mince and new potatoes (with carrots and onions in the mince). She ate every single bit! And half an apple afterwards

she definitely prefers homemade stuff these days!


----------



## louandivy

breakfast: I had a lie in, OH gave her rice krispies with milk and strawberries
snack: a slice of toast with raspberry jam and TWO nectarines
lunch: ham sandwich, a few slices of cucumber and a few mini cheddars, a bite of my vegan shortcake and a vegan raw chocolate bar, a smoothie
dinner: veg tomato sauce with whole-wheat penne pasta, green beans and blueberries for dessert


----------



## bluehorse

Grrrr! Grace is being so fussy at the moment... it's driving me bonkers!

Breakfast: Rice Krispies and Shreddies with milk; banana
Snack: 1/2 a chocolate cookie
Lunch: Refused outright
Dinner: One bite of hm fishcake, oven chips and peas


----------



## Jazzy-NICU

Today my little boy had-
Breakfast- Ready brek with cows milk, half a slice of marmite on toast, beaker of milk
Lunch- Chicken, mushroom and noodle stir fry with a yogurt and some skips
Snack- Some of mummy's ice cream
Dinner- Vegetable fingers with mini waffles, sweetcorn, some bread and butter
8ozs milk for bed


----------



## MrsEngland

B- buttered toast at nursery
S- cheese stick
L- sweet and sour chicken with rice, apple pie and custard at nursery
S- mini cheddars and strawberry milk
D- south fried chicken bites and chips

8oz milk at nap and bed


----------



## mammy2oaklen

breakfast - raisens, blueberries and orange with yoghurt drink
lunch - fish cakes and carrots
snack - cereal bar and another packet of raisens
dinner - tuna pasta salad, yoghurt and chocolate chip biscuit


----------



## rosie272

Today Charlie had:

B- Banana, grapes and some dry mini weetabix
S- Toast and Vegemite, apple
L- Tomato & basil soup, frozen yogurt
S- Strawberries, some dolly mixtures
D- Baked cod with tomato sauce, brocolli, baby corn
1/2 slice granary toast and milk at bedtime


----------



## eddjanuary10

Today-

b- rice crispies, 1/4 of a cinnamon/raisin baguel
l- fish fingers, mash & broccoli, a kiwi
s- dried apricots & a few milky way stars
d- cheese & tomato pasta, half an orange


----------



## Nats21

b - cheerios
d - vegetable soup with brown bread and butter / orange
t - jacket potato with cheese and beans / yoghurt

snack - had grapes, strawberries, banana and a biscuit at library group this morning

watered down apple juice and 10oz of milk


----------



## MrsEngland

B- apple and pear fruit puree pouch thing, some of my pb&j on toast
S- raisins whilst walking round a carboot
L- crackers and stole some of daddy's toast refused anything else
S- a few prawn crackers and some apple
D- hm sausage casserole, mash and carrots, strawberry yoghurt and 2 gummy sweets

She certainly made up for not eating much through the day by eating all her dinner! Sausage casserole was a huge hit.


----------



## rosie272

Charlie had:

B- Dry Weetabix minis and grapes
L- Veggie Hot Dog and fries, banana & strawberries
S- 2 Apples sliced up with cashew butter
D- Roast chicken, corn on the cob, curly kale with pine nuts and mash, gravy, huge fruit salad bowl 
cup of 'tea' at bedtime 

Lots of water throughout the day!


----------



## Jazzy-NICU

Today Austin had-
B- Porridge with cows milk, yogurt and a beaker of milk
S- Bit of daddy's toast
L- Pasta pot with basil and mozzarella, some chunks of cheese and cucumber with a custard pot for pudding
S- Yogurt covered raspberries(found most on the floor later on!)
D- Roast pork, potatoes, parsnips, carrots, brocolli and green beans- ate really well, apart from what he fed the dog!
Beaker of milk before bed


----------



## bluehorse

Yesterday....

Breakfast: Cinnamon squares, Shreddies and sultanas with milk
Snack: A bit of Mummy's coffee cake and a bit of Daddy's teacake
Lunch: Tuna, mayola and onion chutney sandwich on fresh brown bread, a little bit of cous cous salad; peach yogurt
Snack: A couple of mini carrot and tomato ricecakes
Dinner: Veggie roast, roast potatoes and parsnips and a little floret of broccoli; vanilla icecream


----------



## Nats21

B - Toast with jam
D - Vegetable soup with bread and butter / yoghurt
T - Spag bol with peas and cheese / banana

He had an orange as a snack and some watered down apple juice, 12oz of milk x


----------



## louandivy

breakfast: two crumpets with jam, grapes and a bowl of sultana bran - the kid was hungry
lunch: some cucumber, toast with soft cheese, a few mini cheddars and an apple
snack: 2 small 100% fruit roll ups
dinner: pea and pancetta risotto, lots of strawberries for dessert


----------



## TennisGal

Brek: fig granola with Greek yoghurt and chopped nectarine I.e. my breakfast :haha:
Snack: NAkd bar and smoothie pouch
Lunch: cheese and tomato toasted sandwich, Pom bears, yoghurt
Snack: mini raspberry cupcake 
Dinner: moussaka, salad and a piece of bread...another mini cupcake with scoop ice cream


----------



## MrsEngland

Yesterday-

B- buttered toast and cheerios with milk at nursery
S- whatever the snack was
L- meat and potato pie, veggys and rice pudding at nursery
S- some skips and a custard cream
D- penne with chicken,sweetcorn and peas in a creamy garlic herb sauce, cheese stick and peach and mango slices for dessert

8oz milk at bed time


----------



## louandivy

breakfast: 1 crumpet, some sultana bran and a banana
lunch: pitta bread, humous, ham, a peach, blueberries, strawberries and a 100% fruit roll up
snack: went to a cafe and shared a slice of spicy apple cake, and a smoothie
dinner: salami and kidney bean pasta with creme fraiche, like 8 cherry tomatoes and a raspberry petit filous with a few blueberries for dessert


----------



## bluehorse

Breakfast: Weetabix and chopped banana with milk
Snack: Ella's Kitchen banana biscuits
Lunch: Baked beans on toast; summer fruit flapjack
Dinner: Pasta with hm tomato sauce and cheese; fruit jelly


----------



## TennisGal

Brek: oatibix with chopped banana
Snack: smoothie with bag of organix carrot puffs
Lunch: smoked salmon and Philly onion bagel (smallish one), some Pom bears, carrot and pepper sticks, yoghurt and nectarine
Snack: piece of lemon cake with mummy and lil sis
Dinner: Persian stew, rice, strawberry tart
Snack: crumpet with st dalfour

Hungry girl today!


----------



## louandivy

TennisGal said:


> Brek: oatibix with chopped banana
> Snack: smoothie with bag of organix carrot puffs
> Lunch: smoked salmon and Philly onion bagel (smallish one), some Pom bears, carrot and pepper sticks, yoghurt and nectarine
> Snack: piece of lemon cake with mummy and lil sis
> Dinner: Persian stew, rice, strawberry tart
> Snack: crumpet with st dalfour
> 
> Hungry girl today!

by the sounds of it we always have hungry girls :haha: Ivy is so expensive!!


----------



## MrsEngland

B- froot loops with raisins
S- mini cheddars
L- some wholewheat bread and butter, fruit salad and half a pretzel (weird lunch!)
S- raisins and a caramel waffle
D- chicken nuggets and chips

8oz milk at bed and nap time

Bad today as we've been out all day!


----------



## TennisGal

louandivy said:


> TennisGal said:
> 
> 
> Brek: oatibix with chopped banana
> Snack: smoothie with bag of organix carrot puffs
> Lunch: smoked salmon and Philly onion bagel (smallish one), some Pom bears, carrot and pepper sticks, yoghurt and nectarine
> Snack: piece of lemon cake with mummy and lil sis
> Dinner: Persian stew, rice, strawberry tart
> Snack: crumpet with st dalfour
> 
> Hungry girl today!
> 
> by the sounds of it we always have hungry girls :haha: Ivy is so expensive!!Click to expand...

So are my two! Especially the fruit! White flesh nectarines, cherries, strawberries...and by the blinking bucket load :haha:


----------



## louandivy

Yessss blueberries, strawberries and bloody nectarines. I am possibly more addicted to nectarines than ivy is though, this past week we have been getting through almost a whole pack a day :shock:


----------



## babyfromgod

Breakfast: weetabix with milk
Snack:fruit
Lunch: leftover pumpkin, cauliflower and chickpea curry with rice and a yoghurt
Snack: crackers and fruit + a cup of milk
Tea: shepherds pie type thing with kumara mash on top with lots of veg in
Cup of milk at bed time


----------



## MrsEngland

B- oat cereal bar and a banana and half my sausage on toast
S- lotus biscuit at soft play stolen from me lol
L- sausage and peas (she did have chips but didn't touch them) and a mango and banana fruit pouch
S- some skips
D- cheese,ham and sweetcorn omelette with toast and a banana and yoghurt for desert

She's eaten very little of it all today as she's teething and is a grumpy butt lol.

8oz milk at nap and bedtime.


----------



## fluffpuffin

Isla had today: 

B: honey ready brek
snack: half a banana, quavers
L: out at the zoo: chips with beans, innocent smoothie, part of a cheese sandwich 
snack: bread sticks with houmous 
D: potato salad, corn on the cob, fish fingers, nectarine


----------



## rosie272

Charlie had:

B- Clementine x2, dry raisin mini weetabix
S- Raspeberries, breadsticks with cashew butter
L- Sweet potato & roast pepper soup with roll, 1/2 cheesecake (after swimming)
S- 2 small bananas, raspberries
D- Brown spaghetti with h/m tomato sauce and meatballs, jammy dodger
Blueberries at bedtime


----------



## whit.

So far today..

B- 3 mini pancakes, yogurt & fresh peaches
S- Dry cereal
L- Pizza, cottage cheese & pears


----------



## bluehorse

Breakfast: Weetos with milk; 1/2 banana
Snack: Apple
Lunch: Oven baked sweet potato with baked beans; strawberries
Dinner: Fish pie and a couple of carrot batons (ignored the rest of the veggies); apple and peach fruit pot


----------



## TennisGal

Brek: pancakes with berries and Greek yoghurt. Moaned that it was yucky, but ate it!
Snack: Nakd bar and smoothie
Lunch: cheese and ham quesadilla with guacamole, few bits of pepper...random request for an actimel...banana 
Snack: mini gingerbread man
Dinner: hake with salsa verde, roasted potatoes and vegetables. Peach baked with raspberries and amaretti biscuit and scoop of ice cream.


----------



## MrsVenn

Today Molly had at nursery:

B - Malties (?) and 1/2 slice toast
S - Banana
L - Macaroni cheese, yoghurt
S - Rice cake
D - Picnic in the park across the road - sandwiches, cucumber sticks, cake, popcorn and a few other things.

4 oz milk plus a sausage and 1/2 corn on the cob and a h/m fairy cake.


----------



## bluehorse

Yesterday...

Breakfast: Weetos and milk; banana
Snacks: Apple and sultanas
Lunch: Marmite sandwich, cheese cubes; strawberries
Dinner: Quorn bolognaise with pasta tubes; sugar free rice pudding (sweetened with apple and strawberry puree)


----------



## MrsEngland

Today-

B- blueberries at home then buttered toast and rice krispies at nursery
S- whatever snack was at nursery
L- spag bol and fruit and meringue for desert at nursery
8oz bottle milk at nap time

S- when she wakes she'll have some cheese crackers 
D- will be jacket potatos with beans and cheese :thumbup: and fruit and yoghurt for dessert

8oz milk at bedtime


----------



## charlotte-xo

B- cornflakes 
S- organix carrot stix, an orange 
D- hm cheese and onion quiche with last nights cauli cheese and broccoli
S- just had some dry golden grahame cereal with raisins 
T- will be hm beef burgers with sweet potato wedges 
S- he'll probably have toast with honey before bed


4oz water, 7oz of milk and a strawberry milkshake so far


Xx


----------



## staycutee

Lucas had:

B: Wholemeal toast with honey, petit filous
S: Yoghurt coated raisins
L: Blueberry wheats, smoothie, blackberries
D: Corn on the cob, pasta with homemade veg sauce, more blackberries and grapes (although he ate around the grapes :haha:)


----------



## mammy2oaklen

b - big plate of fruit, blueberries, blackberries, nactarine and orange then yoghurt drink
s - digestive biscuit
l - fish, potato and green beans
s - weetabix strawberry cereal bar and half packet of chocolate buttons 
d - chicken and chickpea stew, followed by yoghurt


----------



## MrsVenn

Today, Molly had:

B - 1/2 slice of toast and a bowl of h/m custard (was a very random request that and a stressful one!)
L - 2 potato cakes, banana and cherry tomatoes.
D - Lamb stew, couscous and a fairy cake.


----------



## MrsEngland

MrsVenn said:


> Today, Molly had:
> 
> B - 1/2 slice of toast and a bowl of h/m custard (was a very random request that and a stressful one!)
> L - 2 potato cakes, banana and cherry tomatoes.
> D - Lamb stew, couscous and a fairy cake.

:haha: gotta love toddlers random requests...my daughter has just started doing this!


----------



## RedRose

Not much today

B- breakfast hoops, an apple, milk
S- gingerbread man
L- cheese sandwich, Pom bear crisps, a plum
D- pasta with a tomato and veg sauce, pepper slices, yogurt


----------



## Mummy2B21

Frankie had- 
B- coco pops & banana
L- chicken & stuffing sandwhich & 2 yogurts
D- 2 fishfingers, corn on cob, yorkshire pud
snacks- yogurt coated raisens, cheese and olives, handful blueberries and strawberries


----------



## fairypop

B: Ella's hoops, blueberries, satsuma, toast and marmite
L: At Waitrose cafe! Cheese sandwich, a few Pom bear, grapes and a yoghurt, apple juice
D: Pasta with homemade vegetable sauce, cheese cubes. Papaya and blackberries 

Milk during the day


----------



## eddjanuary10

today

b- redibrek
s- raisins & apple slices
l- cheese & tomato pasta
d- mash, broccoli & cheese. (he asks for this combo!)
s- tangerine


----------



## bluehorse

B- Toast with sugar free blueberry jam; banana
S- Mini banana and chocolate biscuit
L- Tuna and mayola toasted sandwich, organix tomato wheels; apple and peach fruit pot
D- Fish and veg cakes, rosemary potatoes and butternut squash; mini key lime pie and a couple of spoons of leftover sugar free rice pudding


----------



## MrsVenn

MrsEngland said:


> MrsVenn said:
> 
> 
> Today, Molly had:
> 
> B - 1/2 slice of toast and a bowl of h/m custard (was a very random request that and a stressful one!)
> L - 2 potato cakes, banana and cherry tomatoes.
> D - Lamb stew, couscous and a fairy cake.
> 
> :haha: gotta love toddlers random requests...my daughter has just started doing this!Click to expand...

Was a,right pitA!!! But she enjoyed it ;-)


----------



## MrsVenn

Today,she has had

B-potato cakes,fruit pouch.
L-chicken roll,some grilled chicken bits,banana,dairy cake
D- bowl of grapes.. 

6oz milk


----------



## TennisGal

Brek: pancakes with blueberries and maple syrup
Snack: Nakd bar
Lunch: chicken kebab, a persian aubergine side dish, a Persian flat bread, yoghurt dip, a mini cornetto
Snack: bowl of cherries
Dinner: cheese on toast, carrot sticks...pear with yoghurt


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

Today: 

B: hm flapjack, (insisted on this) mini Weetabix, buttered toast
L - cheese on toast
Snack - mini milk, another flapjack
D - toad in the hole, potato, carrot and parsnip wedges, Greek yoghurt with honey, dried fruit bar.


----------



## MrsEngland

B- half a banana, some raisins and a hm lemon and raisin pancake
S- some cheese crackers and a cookie the sales guy at the garage gave her
L- chicken nuggets and fries
S- malt milk and a few quavers
D- sausage casserole with peas and rice, vanilla rice pudding

8oz milk at nap and bed time


----------



## harborsdaddy

Today Harbor ate...

breakfast : Toast & some scrambled eggs.
Snack : Apple 
Lunch : macaroni cheese 
Snack : carrots & hummus
Dinner : Ham & Pineapple pizza with some potato wedges. + cookie.


----------



## MrsEngland

B- half banana and a yoghurt
L- HM chicken soup, HM bread roll, HM apple pie and ice cream
S-HM lemon drizzle cake
D- Chicken strips and potato waffle, yoghurt

8oz milk at bedtime


----------



## mummyclo

Yesterday;
B- mini weetabix, an apple, a slice of my toast and a yogurt!
S- grapes and half banana
L- 2 sausages and Peppa pig spagetti on wholemeal toast, other half banana
S- crisps
D- tandoori salmon strips and naan bread with cucumber, tomato and natural yog.


----------



## eddjanuary10

yesterday

b-weetabix
s-a kiwi, 1malted milk biscuit
l- baked potato with cheese and tomato
d- chicken nuggets with mash & sweetcorn
s- strawberries


----------



## ShanandBoc

B- weetbix with mashed banana
L- Avocado and cheese sandwich
D - garlic crumbed chicken, mashed potato and broccoli
snacks - sultanas, milk, organic fruit bar, slices orange and strawberries


----------



## Nats21

So far hes had - 

B - Cheerios (thats all he seems to want lately for breakfast!)
D - Crackers, cheese, grapes, sultanas, orange, breadstick, half a pack of quavers 
Tea will be - Macaroni cheese with sweetcorn / yoghurt

drinks so far - some watered down juice throughout the mornng and a cup of milk at 11


----------



## TennisGal

Today has been / will be:

B: scrambled eggs on toast, cherries and strawberries
Sn: cinnamon bun with glass of milk
Lunch: chicken salad roll, Pom bears, yoghurt with mango
Sn: strawberry ice cream 
Din: teriyaki chicken, pak choi, mange tout, rice, tempura veggies, lemon meringue pie


----------



## MrsEngland

B- half an oat bar and half a sausage sandwich
L- chicken nuggets and chips 
S- some hm lemon drizzle cake and a cup of milk
D- chicken pasta with tomatos and some of my coleslaw, fruit salad with melon,pineapple,apple and grapes. A small cup of apple juice.

8oz milk at nap and she will have one at bedtime.


----------



## charlotte-xo

B- crumpet with apricot jam, an orange, raisins and half of my cornflakes.
S- ellas kitchen banana and raisin bar
D- hm sausage and onion puff pastry plait with veg
S- quavers
T- cottage pie with veg
Supper was 7oz of milk and a slice of toast with butter

Xx


----------



## louandivy

b: toast, a bowl of cereal and a nectarine
l: ham sandwich, mini cheddars, strawberries and grapes
d: loads of fish pie, raspberry petit filous and a peach for dessert


----------



## rosie272

Today Charlie had:

B- Oat bar and grapes
S- Fruit smoothie, grapes
L- Tomato and spinach quiche, mini milk ice cream
S- Dry weetabix minis
D- Chicken breast with peas, corn on the cob & asparagus, few strawberries
small banana at bedtime


----------



## hattiehippo

Tom's on a not eating kick again. He's just finished a huge growth spurt so was eating quite well but ow we're back to refusing to touch most food.

Today he had,
B - drink of full fat milk, small yoghurt, small handful of cornflakes
Snack/lunch - 1 cracker with cheese spread, bag of organix carrot sticks
Snack - doughnut at a friends's house
Dinner - 1 chicken dipper, 3 smiley faces and a spoon of beans. All only eaten cos I told him he couldn't go and post his card for Nanna until he'd eaten some dinner!

He just keeps telling me he's full and he doesn't need to eat!


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

Ruby had
B - oat crisp cereal
Snack - fruit wriggles
Lunch - scrambled eggs and toast, plum fromage frais a hovis biscuit
D- fish fingers, waffles, roast carrot and squash, banana, few mandarin segments.


----------



## bluehorse

Today...

Breakfast: Weetabix with chopped dried apricots and sultanas
Snack: Humzinger
Lunch: Whole Earth peanut butter on wholemeal toast, Organix tomato wheels and a couple of dried apricots
Dinner: Sweet potato, spinach and lentil daahl with naan bread


----------



## CharlieKeys

B - pancakes
s - beaker of milk, an orange, half a banana
L - a jam sandwich and some cucumber
s - a homemade cookie
d - chilli con carne with pasta, half a nectarine and another half of a banana :)


----------



## MrsVenn

Today Molly had:

B - Cinammon toast x 2 slices
L - Cheese sandwich, satsuma, Pom Bears and grapes
D - Grilled chicken on pesto pasta, 2 from frais!


----------



## bluehorse

First day back at work today and Grace was being looked after by granddad so a few 'naughty' snacks!

Breakfast: All Bran and chopped banana with milk
Snack: Gingerbread man
Lunch: Baked beans on toast
Snack: Packet of cheese and onion crisps (shared with Granddad!)
Dinner: Baked salmon, oven chips and peas; apple


----------



## MaskedKitteh

Loads!!! My boy has been eating!!!

B. Bowl coco pops&milk, 1 slice buttered toast, 2 nectarines
S. Berries (blueberrys and raspberrys)
L. Chicken nuggets, chips and PEAS!!!!!
D. Pasta with cheese sauce followed by strawberrys


----------



## eddjanuary10

Today-

b-shreddies then a buttered pancake
l- cheese pizza from m&s cafe, a kiwi & a carrot organix bar
d- mince & potato with carrots
banana & avacado milkshake


----------



## shorman

charlotte-xo said:


> B- crumpet with apricot jam, an orange, raisins and half of my cornflakes.
> S- ellas kitchen banana and raisin bar
> D- hm sausage and onion puff pastry plait with veg
> S- quavers
> T- cottage pie with veg
> Supper was 7oz of milk and a slice of toast with butter
> 
> Xx

Apricot jam yummy I never tried this but sounds yummy!


----------



## bluehorse

Today....

Breakfast: Weetabix and chopped banana with milk
Lunch: Cheesy scrambled egg, baked beans and wholemeal toast
Dinner: Lemon and tarragon quorn with cous cous (there were veggies too which were ignored); kiwi


----------



## MrsEngland

B- half slice of toast with jam, handful of grapes (stole some of my PB on toast)
S- milky buttons we bought at the shop on our walk
L- HM chicken veggy soup, bread roll with butter, apple flapjack 
S- some skips
D- tuna and veggy pasta with some cheese, tub of raspberry jelly

Nana gave her some more apple flapjack before bed too.
8oz milk in the morning (unusual for her!) Nap and bedtime.


----------



## MaskedKitteh

B. Bowl of coco pops and milk, 3 strawberries
S. Blueberries
L. Pasta with tomato sauce and meat
D. Nuggets, chips and peas
Before bed. Raspberries and a drink

My boy is eating!!!!!!!!


----------



## mummyclo

Yesterday;
B - 2 slices of toast with fresh honeycomb and a yogurt
S- apple
L- Italian sausage penne and a banana
S- crisps, grapes, raisins
D- chicken and leek stroganoff and noodles
Bowl of mini weetabix before bed.


----------



## Fabby

4oz of milk
B- Porridge with added apricot jam
S- Biscuit
L- cheese spread sandwich with a small helping of chicken soup, yoghurt tube
S- banana, apple, raisins throughout the afternoon
D- spag Bol, pineapple 
Will have milk at bedtime


----------



## Nats21

B - Cheerios
D - Veggie soup with brown bread and butter / banana
T - Spag bol with sweetcorn and peas / fruit and custard

He had 2 cups of milk and lots of watered down juice 

Snack was some milkybar buttons from his great nan as a treat!


----------



## bluehorse

Yesterday:

Breakfast: All Bran and sultanas with milk
Lunch: Chicken, bacon and sweetcorn sandwich on wholemeal bread; soya yogurt
Dinner: Tuna and tomato pasta; fruit jelly


----------



## TennisGal

Today is / will be:

Brek: both girls had cinammon and banana pancakes and a yoghurt
Snack: a humzinger for ally and a Nakd bar for Lizzie
Lunch: ham, cheese and tomato toasted sandwiches with side salad, a smoothie each and a small strawberry ice cream cone each
Snack: pepper strips with almond butter for Ally, strawberries for Lizzie
Dinner: monkfish and pancettakebabs with roasted vegetables, dill and tomato rice, and baba ganoush. Pudding will be roasted fruit with vanilla ice cream.

They may or may not have a slice of Fruit toast before bed...


----------



## MrsEngland

TennisGal said:


> Today is / will be:
> 
> Brek: both girls had cinammon and banana pancakes and a yoghurt
> Snack: a humzinger for ally and a Nakd bar for Lizzie
> Lunch: ham, cheese and tomato toasted sandwiches with side salad, a smoothie each and a small strawberry ice cream cone each
> Snack: pepper strips with almond butter for Ally, strawberries for Lizzie
> Dinner: monkfish and pancettakebabs with roasted vegetables, dill and tomato rice, and baba ganoush. Pudding will be roasted fruit with vanilla ice cream.
> 
> They may or may not have a slice of Fruit toast before bed...

Feel free to cook for me anytime :haha:

Did u make the banana and cinnamon pancakes?


----------



## TennisGal

Anytime!!

Yes, pancakes are...125g plain flour, with 1 tsp baking powder, 0.5-1 tsp ground cinammon and a few tsps of caster sugar (I like golden) mixed in. Make a well in the flour...add an egg, 100 ml of milk (dairy or non dairy), a tsp of vanilla essence and a tbsp of melted butter / pure. Whisk it all together, and leave to rest in the fridge for at least half an hour.


Add a couple of mashed bananas, stir in...heat oil in a pan, add a couple of tbsp of the mix and flip when golden brown (these are thick pancakes, not crepes)

Can serve with Greek yog, from frais, creme fraiche, ice cream! Add a few nana slices and a sprinkle of cinammon.


----------



## Tor

B- Oatabix.

S- ellas kitchen vanilla cookies and a goodies ginger bread man, he threw most of them around the house though.

L- Tomatoes on toast.

S- Banana with yoghurt.

D- Cheese and potato pie with tomatoes followed by a yoghurt.


----------



## Nats21

B - Cheerios
D - Boiled egg on a brown bread sandwiches with cheese, quavers and banana on the side
T - Veggie lasagne with baked potato and sweetcorn / Yoghurt

Some watered down juice and 2 cups of milk


----------



## rosie272

Today Charlie had:

B- Grapes and a banana
Brunch - Scrambled egg, tomatoes, mushrooms and toast, smoothie (veggie cafe)
S- Dry Weetabix mini's and more grapes
D- Baked salmon, brocolli, baby corn, peas and sweet potato wedges, 2 jaffa cakes
Slice of toast at bedtime


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

B- stewed apple and Greek yoghurt, toast with butter.
S - biscuit
L - cheese on toast, a banana, 2 bowls of cereal
S - fruit bar
D - sausage and sweet potato wedges and roasted carrots. Stewed apple and vanilla ice cream. 

Hooray, we are liking a few new things recently!


----------



## c.m.c

I have a very fussy girl when it comes to meal times- she eats a few bites so we have been offering her loads

b- refused weetabix, ate strawberries grapes and 4 oz milk

s- grapes, strwberries and a weetabix cereal bar (1/2)

l- a bite of ham, carrot parsnip, about 2 chips, raisins and yogurt covered blackcurrants

d- potatoes and baby carrots followed by a yogurt and grapes

s- 9 oz milk and a few dry shreddies that she ate as she played


----------



## MrsEngland

TennisGal said:


> Anytime!!
> 
> Yes, pancakes are...125g plain flour, with 1 tsp baking powder, 0.5-1 tsp ground cinammon and a few tsps of caster sugar (I like golden) mixed in. Make a well in the flour...add an egg, 100 ml of milk (dairy or non dairy), a tsp of vanilla essence and a tbsp of melted butter / pure. Whisk it all together, and leave to rest in the fridge for at least half an hour.
> 
> 
> Add a couple of mashed bananas, stir in...heat oil in a pan, add a couple of tbsp of the mix and flip when golden brown (these are thick pancakes, not crepes)
> 
> Can serve with Greek yog, from frais, creme fraiche, ice cream! Add a few nana slices and a sprinkle of cinammon.


Ooo thanks sound yummy!

Today-
B- Raisins and grapes and some of mummy's PB on toast.
S- Cheese roll when i realise hubby didn't make her toast or cereal for breakfast :dohh:
L- Jam sandwich, quavers, some jaffa cake stolen from nana and a few bits of a fruit pastille lolly stolen from daddy.
D- Penne pasta with HM chicken, tomato and veggy sauce and garlic bread.
Desert was HM choc chip sundaes.

8oz milk at bedtime.


----------



## CaptainMummy

B - 1/4 bagel with philly cheese, after eating only a few spoonfuls of her cereal
S- grapes and a mini doughnut
L- spaghetti in tomato sauce, some more grapes
S- a weird sweet her dad got her
D- chicken goujons,.mashed potato, pearl carrots and sweetcorn. 

6oz milk at bedtime


----------



## eddjanuary10

b- blueberry shredded wheat
l- creamy asparagus & potato soup, 1 slice seeded brown bread
s- half an orange, 1 kiwi, a freddo choc bar
d- fresh tomato & basil spaggeti with some sprinkled cheese
ice cream with raspberries


----------



## MrsEngland

Yesterday-
B- half slice of jam on toast
L- picnic at the park she ate, pasta salad, some sandwich, mini pork pie, a few quavers and a mini muffin.
S- a few pringles that I was eating 
D- sausage and mash with peas (she ate very little) and a few spoonfuls of yoghurt

8oz milk at nap and bedtime.


----------



## TennisGal

Yesterday:

Breakfast: porridge with banana and maple syrup, both girls. 
Snack: banana teddy organic biscuit, both girls. Lizzie also had oat milk and an apricot...Ally had an extra bf and an apricot.
Lunch: cheese, spring onion, chicken and coriander quesadillas, Pom bears, salad, Rachel's yog with fruit salad, both
Snack: mini blueberry muffin, both
Dinner: slw roast pork, caramelised apples..lvarious veggies, pots, Yorkshire pudding. Both arguing over parsnips ;) Blackberry and apple crumble with custard.


----------



## TennisGal

All I know is brek / dinner tonight, as we are out a lot today...

Brek: both girls have had French toast made with fruit bread, chopped berries and Greek yog.

Dinner will be: a pork (leftovers!) and chick pea curry, with basmati rice, naan and I may make little onion bhajis, as Lizzie is currently obsessed with all things crispy.


----------



## MrsEngland

Today-

B- buttered toast and cornflakes at nursery
S- not sure what the snack was
L- lamb curry and rice at nursery with dessert
S- some quavers nana gave her
D- chicken and chips, yoghurt and mini vanilla teddy biscuits

8oz milk at nap and bedtime.


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

B - milk, porridge with raspberries 
S - custard cream
L - ham sandwich, grapes and a babybel, diluted apple juice
D - sausage casserole with potatoes and veg, ice lolly, diluted apple juice

Milk before bed


----------



## TennisGal

Adding rest of the day...

Snack: scone with st dalfour, half each
Lunch: salmon and spinach quiche, pepper strips, Pom bears, smoothie
Snack: mini milk each


----------



## MrsEngland

She ate tonnes today!


B- half slice toast with cream cheese and a banana
S- malt milk biscuit and some of my fruit scone
L- baked fish with a few chips and peas, chocolate cupcake my mum bought her
S- half pack quavers
D- half a pork loin steak, hm veggy risotto and some broccoli,cauliflower and baby carrots on the side and a pot of jelly

She then had half a banana before bed and 8oz of milk!


----------



## ShanandBoc

What didnt she eat?? That would be an easier question!! :D

B - weetbix with banana
L- promite and cheese sandwich on wholemeal grain bread
D - Spaghetti
Dessert - vanilla custard

Snacks - Grapes, sultanas, organic muesli bar and a crumpet with 100% fruit jam and a homemade smoothie with banana, strawberries, frozen yogurt, baby spinach, carrot, milk and a tiny bit of honey

Is that too much for a 22 month old? She just kept wanting food :/


----------



## MrsEngland

B- bowl of malties with cinnamon and milk
S- malted biscuit
L- sausage, mash and carrot batons
S- a few wotsits

D- will be hm cottage pie with broccoli, cauliflower and carrots and then banana and custard for dessert

8oz milk at nap and bed


----------



## RebeccaG

B - 1 and half Weetabix, croissant, satsuma and then half of my toast! 
S - Banana, piece of cheese and raisins
L - Cream cheese bagel, half pear
S - Rice cake and babybel
D - Pasta bolognaise, yogurt and handful of blackberries. 

Milk he is utterly hopeless and if lucky will have 6 oz over the day and some of that is on his cereal!


----------



## bluehorse

Breakfast: All Bran and Mini Shredded Wheats with chopped banana and milk; 1/2 slice white toast and sugar-free blueberry jam
Snack: Banana and grapes
Lunch: Fish fingers and oven chips; custard
Tea: Tinned salmon sandwiches, a few raisins, mini carrot and tomato ricecakes and a fruit jelly


----------



## Lilly12

Breakfast: she nursed when waking up, then ate Cheerios , strawberries, egg salad and watermelon.
Snack: some puffs and fruit/veggie melts
Lunch: she nursed after her nap then ate watermelon, potato salad
Dinner: spaghetti with fresh onions and tomatoes, pasta sauce and beef
Late night snack : organic chicken (lunch meat), honey dew melon, pineapple.
Nursed before bed


----------



## sparkle05

Hello ladies :hugs:

I'm so glad I found this thread  Isla is 20 months and eating is not her strong point :wacko:

This thread has given me some lovely ideas. 

:hugs:


----------



## MrsEngland

Yesterday
B- nutrigrain bar to tide her over til nursery, toast and cereal at nursery
S- cracker with cheese
L- roast pork, potatoes and veggys, rice pudding at nursery
S- some wotsits, grated cheese whilst we were cooking
D- hm cauliflower cheese with half a slice bread and butter, bowl of fruit salad

8oz milk at nap and bed


----------



## MrsPOP

Today so far

Breakfast - weetabix and blueberry pancakes. Water to drink
Lunch- cheese and tomato scrambled eggs with soldiers. Grapes and blueberries. Water to drink.
Dinner will be homemade spag Bol with loads of extra veggies and probably banana and yoghurt for afters. Water to drink.

She has 4-6oz of milk when she wakes and for bedtime.


----------



## MrsEngland

B- banana and cinnamon pancakes (tennisgal these are soooooooo yummy!)
L- hm cauliflower cheese leftovers with half a slice of bread and butter, half a muller rice
S- cheese crackers
D- hot dog and hm chips, a few spoons of my mcflurry

8oz milk at nap and bed.


----------



## august_babe

Hi - this is my first post in this section but been following this thread for a while :blush:

Yesterday:
B - weetabix, half a slice of toast and a handful of blueberries
S - a hipp little nibblers fruit bar
L - crusty bread roll with hm lentil spread, salad, organic carrot stix and melon
D - bean and veg chilli with rice and hm cornbread followed by some sf orange milk jelly


----------



## bluehorse

Breakfast: Pancakes with fresh pear and a drizzle of golden syrup
Snack: 1/3 choc-chip cookie (shared with Mummy and Daddy!)
Lunch: Tuna and mayola sandwiches, mini carrot and tomato ricecakes, 2 bites of a steamed carrot stick and a couple of dried apricots
Dinner: Baked salmon and roast potatoes (there were veggies too but these were ignored!); plum crumble with hm custard


----------



## MrsEngland

Bluehorse- what's mayola?


----------



## Lilly12

Breakfast - she nursed when waking up, about 30 min later ate egg salad, water melon, strawberries, cheerios 
snack - puffs, and she nursed
lunch - nursed some more , chicken and cheerios, strawberries and potato salad
dinner- mashed potatoes, spinach, turkey meatballs
late night snack - animal cracker

Having a hard time with variety as shehas food allergies.. ugh.
she loves her yoghurt and cheese but gets severely constipated when even eating a small amount. boooo!


----------



## august_babe

Yesterday:
B - muesli, half a slice of toast and some apple.
S - a humzinger after swimming
L - pasta with pesto, ham and peas. Leftover milk jelly and melon
D - cottage pie with beans, a small piece of bread with butter. Baked apple with oatley cream
S - a handful of multigrain shapes before bed


----------



## MrsEngland

B- buttered toast and cereal at nursery with a cup of milk
S- not sure what it was today
L- fishcakes, potato wedges and veggys and whatever dessert was
S- malted milk biscuit, cookie batter whilst we were baking :haha:
D- pasta with pesto, 2 fromage frais

8oz milk at nap and bed


----------



## louandivy

breakfast: 2 bowls of sultana bran and a slice of toast
snack: 1 cracker with jam and a nectarine
lunch: another cracker with jam, srambled eggs on sourdough toast with mushrooms, a babycino and some berry cake!
snack: a couple of mini cheddars, natural yoghurt with pumpkin seeds and blueberries (at her request :wacko:) and loads of grapes.
dinner: 2 chipolates with penne, green beans and pesto. Raspberry yoghurt for dessert and some strawberries after.


----------



## caz_hills

We are on holiday but today he had:

B - porridge with apple juice and peach slices and yogurt with a cup of milk
L - French bread, mozzarella cheese, tomatoes and some pizza slice then orange segments
S - wafers x two (we had ice cream he only had the wafers!)
D - Cous Cous, roast veg and chicken then yogurt mixed with banana

Then milk before bed x


----------



## MrsVenn

Molly had today at nursery:

B - Rice krispies and 1/2 slice toast
L - Roast chicken dinner, yoghurt
D - Cheesey crumpets followed by cake

9oz milk


----------



## caz_hills

B - sippy cup of milk, weetabix and banana
L - lamb mince, peas and rice followed by strawberries
S - toast with lemon curd
D - jacket potatoe, kids funny shapes in tomato sauce (in the night garden) and a carrot (boiled, he loves carrots!) then yogurt

Then bedtime milk.

x


----------



## xprincessx

Callum had

B - coco shreddies
L - cheese sandwich
T - cheese and potato pie with baked beans
S - crunchie bar :dohh:


----------



## rosie272

Charlie had:

B- Porridge (so happy he likes it again!) some grapes
S- 2 clementines, smoothie pouch
L- Potato wedges, tomato pasta, banana and pom bear crisps (softplay)
S- Apple slices with peanut butter
D- Fish fingers, mixed veg and mash, fruit salad
Cup milk and a cracker at bedtime


----------



## Lilly12

B:raspberries & Cheerios & milk
L:strawberries, chicken, egg salad and milk
D: mashed potatoes, spinach and beef
S: vanilla cookie and half a rice cracker
Before bed milk


----------



## MrsEngland

B- banana and cinnamon pancake and some of my cinnamon crunch cereal bar
S- goldfish crackers
L- half a cheese roll,a few chips, half an orange, some raisins and some of nanas carrot cake
S- raisins again
D- penne pasta with hm tomato,garlic and basil sauce and a fromage frais
1 and half slices of buttered toast before bed (hungry day today!!)

8oz milk at bed time


----------



## bluehorse

Yesterday:

Breakfast: Cheerios with milk
Snack (Nursery): Banana, apple and grapes
Lunch (Nursery): Cheese and tomato pizza, oven chips and baked beans; 2 bowls of custard
Tea: Peanut butter sandwiches on wholemeal bread, 1 slice of kiwi, a handful of raisins and a berry Nakd bar

Today has been/ will be:

Breakfast: Wholemeal toast with mashed banana
Snack: 1/2 a chcolate cupcake (shared with Mummy!)
Lunch: Jacket potato with baked beans and cheese; an apple
Snack: Grapes
Dinner: Fish pie with mange tout, baby sweetcorn and peas (but I expect she'll ignore the mange tout and sweetcorn!); yogurt and/or fruit for dessert!


----------



## MrsEngland

Yesterday-
B- toast and cereal at nursery with a cup of milk
S- crackers
L- veggy bake and fruit salad at nursery
S- some mini cheddars and half a twix at soft play
D- cauliflower cheese with half a slice of toast (she just dipped the toast in the cheese sauce :dohh:) a fruit corner yoghurt
S- another slice of toast buttered
8oz milk at nap and bed


----------



## eddjanuary10

Today Ihsan had-

b- rice crispies & banana
s- he asked for a potato waffle
l- cheese sandwich, raisins, half an orange, cup of milk
d- rice with spicy chicken & peas through it
hm rice pudding for desert


----------



## MrsEngland

Not alot is the easiest answer :haha:

B- 3/4 slice toast and some raisins
L- a sausage roll (she was out with daddy) and mini cheddars
D- Baked fish and potato wedges of which she ate very little, a few nibbles of a banana

8oz milk at nap and bed


----------



## Lilly12

So far today:

B: she nursed when waking up, then had water melon and cheerios and organic chicken (lunch meat)
L: waffle and some strawberries/raspberries and more milk.
D: Rice with peas, carrots and mushrooms and she ate 1 fish stick (which is a TON for her)
And later she will probably have a snack like some raisins, puffs, fruit/veggie melts.


----------



## TennisGal

Yesterday...alongsife ally's BFs...

Brekkie: banana and cinammon pancakes with Greek yoghurt and a smoothie
Snack: strawberry ice cream cone (Lizzie) mini milk (ally)
Lunch: cheese and ham salad poppy seed roll, mini sausage roll, tomato, red onion and basil salad, pom bears. Small piece hm cake.
Snack: Lizzie wanted houmous with pepper strips. Ally a bf and some plain pepper
Dinner: beef bourgignon, mashed potatoes...tarte tatin and creme Fraiche.


----------



## TennisGal

Today...

Brek: porridge with banana and agave
Snack: mini moo biscuits and glass of Oatley / bf
Lunch: chicken and avocado sandwiches, Pom bears, lots of plums, yoghurt
Snack: slice of hm cake
Dinner (will be): lamb kebabs, flat breads, salad, yoghurt dip, tomato rice, aubergine with tomato side dish...torta della nonna wit more plums

Ally has a few BFs here and there, too! She will have her bedtime bf as Lizzie has a slice of toast. Lizzie must be having a growth spurt, as she's eating loads and not being picky. Long may it last!


----------



## MrsVenn

Molly so far has had (gastric flu mainly!):

B - Banana
L - Slice toast, 1/2 packet of Organix rings
D - Will be lamb stew and h/m bread if she fancies it. If not, then whatever she will eat!


----------



## Kess

Alongside regular BF,

Breakfast - a few spoonfuls of my porridge and half a slice of toast
Lunch - Staffordshire oatcakes with lettuce and feta cheese, banana
Snack - half an apple
Dinner - a few pieces of scampi, and some home-made fried rice with peas, onions and spices

He's begged a few small pieces of digestive biscuit off me too over the day and a couple of spoons of rice crispies.


----------



## pinkpolkadot

Great thread I could do with some new ideas!

B: Toast with marmite
Milk
S: Babybel
L: Omlette, oaty bar
S: Date & banana bar
D: Scouse, fromage frais
Milk

Today so far...

B: Oats with milk and berries
Milk
S: Babybel
L: Cheese sandwich, pineapple, animal biscuit
S: Raisins, crackers


----------



## rosie272

Today Charlie had: 

B- Porridge with cinnamon
S- Toast with butter, melon (nursery)
L- Chicken soup, bread roll, apple and grapes (nursery)
S- 2 mini pancakes
D- Sausages, ratatouille with butterbeans, sweet potato wedges
Small banana at bedtime


----------



## bluehorse

Today:

Breakfast: Cheerios with milk
Snack (Nursery): Apple and grapes
Lunch (Nursery): 1/2 jacket potato with baked beans and cheese; 2 bowls of custard
Tea (Nursery): Sugar-free raspberry jam sandwich on wholemeal bread, dried apricots and an apple and plum fruit pot
Also had a little bit of the tuna and tomato pasta that everyone else was eating when she got home.


----------



## Pensivedore

Esther and Daniel had some shreddies with raspberries and natural yogurt (Breakfast) toast with butter (snack at nursery) meatballs and spagetti (Lunch at nursery) cheese spread sandwiches (snack at nursery) and then they both had a some lasagne for tea and fruit for dessert.


----------



## elephant29

Aria: 

B - Rice crispies
S - Cheese, cherry tomatoes and a yogurt
L - Mushroom and spinach omelet
S - Banana and a peach
D - Home made soup and bread

Xander:

B - Milk (formula) cheese and cherry tomatoes
L - Milk and mushroom and spinach omelet
D - Milk and home made soup with bread.

Both had water through the day as well.


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Today Kai had:

B - toast with poached eggs
S - Fresh OJ diluted, milkybar buttons
L - Strawberry jam sandwich, cheese, mini breadsticks, strawberries
D - chicken casserole with carrots and potatoes
S - biscuit

Milk before bed


----------



## MrsEngland

Yesterday-

B- buttered toasted and cornflakes with a cup of milk (nursery)
S- fruit (nursery)
L- lasagne and salad not sure what desert was (nursery)
S- mini cheddars, half a krispie kreme doughnut at the shopping centre
D- chicken sandwich, cheese cubes and the rest of the mini cheddars she had as a snack

8oz milk at nap and bed


----------



## MrsVenn

Today Molly has had:

B - 2 yoghurts, 1/2 slice un buttered toast
S - Banana and satsuma
L - Ham and cheese croissant, 2 marshmallows and some of Daddy's Kettle Chips
D - Not sure yet but thinking gnocchi


----------



## eddjanuary10

Yesterday Ihsan had

b- weetabix
l- brown seedy roll with chicken & melted cheese
d- fish fingers & mash
raisins, an apple & a milky way.


----------



## bluehorse

Breakfast: Shreddies with milk; kiwi
Snack: Banana, apple and grapes
Lunch: Quorn and sweetcorn pie, potatoes, carrots and broccoli; chocolate icecream
Tea: Almond butter sandwich on wholemeal bread, Organix carrot puffs, raisins and a strawberry yogurt
Snack: Cheese and tomato swirl (which she made at Nursery today!)


----------



## MrsEngland

B- slice of buttered toast, slice of cheese (random I know)
L- crackers with garlic and herb cream cheese, cheese puffs and some of the egg mayo I was eating
S- fruit at nursery
D- tuna pasta bake with salad and dessert at nursery

8oz milk at nap and bed


----------



## emsiee

B: weetabix and a slice of toast
S: cheesy breadsticks 
L: cannalloni and garlic bread
S: Pom bear crisps
D: chicken, chips and a bit of salad


----------



## ShanandBoc

B: Weetbix with mashed banana
L: Muffins with tomato and melted cheese, strawberries and mandarin
D Home made veg soup with wholemeal pita bread
Snack: 2 x wholegrain biscuits, slice of raisin toast with butter, cup of milk


----------



## Murphy98

B: Cheerios, part of a bananna
L: pasta with peas in tomato sauce and parmesean cheese, mandarin orange slices, milk
S: yogurt, strawberries and blackberries, pretzel sticks, a small chocolate pudding, water
D: leftover beef roast, mash potoato, 1/2 avocado, milk


----------



## Quackquack99

She had 8oz of warm milk
2 weetabix with banana cut up in it.
Some grapes and a yoghurt
A couple of fish fingers
Chicken and lentils and carrots with rice
She will probably eat a couple of biscuits with her milk before bed.


----------



## TennisGal

Break: blueberry pancakes with Greek yoghurt and a smoothie
Snack: a Chocolate finger and an apple
Lunch: houmous and grated carrot wraps, slices of ham and avocado. Pom bears and a yoghurt
Snack: mini gingerbread man
Dinner: spinach and roast pumpkin lasagne, bread, salad. Baked amd stuffed apples with creme anglaise.

Ally has also had a few BFs. Lizzie has also stolen an undisclosed number of milkybar buttons.


----------



## MrsEngland

B- apple and orange slices and buttered toast
S- dry cereal (shreddies)
L- sausage and beans (at grandmas)
D- hm toad in the hole with lots of carrots, broccoli and cauliflower she also stole some of daddy's toast with cream cheese then had bananas and custard

8oz milk at bedtime


----------



## rosie272

Today Charlie had:

B- Porridge with blueberries, melon slices
S- Toast with cashew butter, apple
L- Butternut squash soup, bread roll, more melon & grapes
S- Breadsticks & nutella, Fruitz buttons
D- Baked cod with spinach & tomato sauce, mixed veg, potato wedges, jelly and fruit
Digestive biscuit & milk at bedtime (went to bed at 6pm!!!)


----------



## caz_hills

B - porridge cold, with apple juice, grated apple, strawberries, blueberries and greek yogurt (bircher museli)
L - pasta with homemade cheese sauce and chicken, then melon, pinapple and mango slices
S - More mango slices and half an ella's kitchen biscuit plus half a bread stick
D - Beans, toast, brocolli floretts, followed by greek yogurt

Plus 4 oz milk and 8 oz milk am and pm.

x


----------



## emsiee

B: multi grain shape cereal and boiled egg 
S: cheese pieces and a crumpet
L: cheese ham and mushroom mini pizza
S: a few grapes and a strawberry and cherry smoothie
D: chilli con carne, rice and garlic bread


----------



## elephant29

Aria 

B - Cereal
S - Toast
L - Mushroom soup and bread
S - Cucumber, strawberries and peach. 2 Yogurts and organix crisps
D - Balti with chickpea, mushrooms, onion, peppers, spinach and rice

Xander

B - Formula
L - Mushroom soup
S - strawberry, peach and cucumber
D - Balti with chickpea, mushrooms, onion, peppers, spinach and rice


----------



## MrsVenn

Molly had at nursery today:

B - Rice Krispies, yoghurt
L - Roast chicken dinner, cake
D- Cheese and crackers, fruit salad

9oz milk plus stole some pasta!


----------



## MaskedKitteh

B. Coco pops, banana
S. Grated cheese
L. Grilled cheese and quavers
D. Pasta with pesto, peas and chicken. Followed by a fruit pot. (his brothers, but he loves them so got one as a treat for eating all his food and putting his plate on the kitchen worktop)


----------



## xprincessx

B - Yogurt
L - Cheese and onion sandwich
- Prawn cocktail crisps
- Wispa ice cream
T - Homemade chilli con carne
- Garlic bread

Not the best of days...hopefully be better tomorrow :dohh:


----------



## ShanandBoc

B - yogurt, cup of milk and wholemeal grain toast with sugar free jam
L - Cheese and chive scone, strawberries and pear
D - Baked potato with cheese, ham and pineapple
snack - 3 x Home made wholemeal banana, apple and cinnamon sugar free mini muffins and an organic muesli bar :)


----------



## MrsEngland

B- malted wheatie things with chopped banana and milk, half slice of toast with peanut butter
S- small bag of vanilla biscuits
L- cheese sandwich, quavers, mini sausage, grapes
S- bowl of fruit salad

D- will be pasta in hm tomato sauce with chicken, sweetcorn and cheese (like a deconstructed pasta bake), some extra veggys and then probably a yoghurt 
S- will probably have a slice of toast before bed 

8oz milk at nap and bed


----------



## kellyrae

B...scrambled egg topped with cheese on toast
S...banana 
L...baked corgette with goats cheese and supernoodles
S...raisins and dried apricots

D...will be tomato pasta withs peas and carrots followed by a yoghurt
S...then a cup of warm milk before bed and maybe a cookie 

She loves the stuffed corgettes bake in the oven :)


----------



## bluehorse

Breakfast: Shreddies with oat milk and chopped banana
Snack: Apple and raisins
Lunch: Savoury quorn, herby potatoes and green beans; carrot cake and a yogurt
Tea: Sesame bagel with tuna and mayola, strawberry yogurt
Snack: Strawberries and raspberries


----------



## lily24

B- coco pops/croissant 
Snack - fruit/Belvita biscuits
L- beans, toast and cheese/yoghurt 
D-fajitas/garlic bread/diluting juice
Supper-cookie for a treat


----------



## XJessicaX

Breakfast- cinnamon porridge with banana
Lunch- wholemeal baguette with coronation chicken and a yoghurt
Dinner- fish pie, half a mango! some bread


----------



## rosie272

Today Charlie had:

B- Pan au raisin, banana
S- Fruit salad (nursery)
L- Chicken curry & boiled rice, Fruit crumble (no custard - nursery)
S- Banana bread (nursery)
D- H/m tomato soup, toast and beans, h/m strawberry smoothie
Small bowl dry Weetabix mini's and cup of milk before bed


----------



## LittleBoo

So far they've had jelly for breakfast :haha: top parenting for you.


----------



## MrsVenn

:rofl: Bet they enjoyed it though ;)

Molly today has had:

B - 2 yoghurts, an apple
L - Macaroni cheese with baby corn, jelly with jelly tots (must thank Waitrose for that!), 1/2 satsuma
D - Will be smoked haddock and veggies or couscous with chicken if she's fussy.


----------



## Kians_Mummy

Kian has ate so much today!

Breakfast- a bowl of coco pops then a bowl of fruit & fibre
lunch- burger, alphabet potatos & beans
tea- cheese & onion mash with beans & sausages then a bowl of jelly & custard

He'll be havig a slice of toast for supper at about 6pm too


----------



## MrsEngland

B- buttered toast and weetabix with a cup of milk (nursery)
S- whatever it was
L- sweet and sour chicken with rice, apple pie and custard (nursery)
S- green and jumbo raisins with choc drops (from my graze box)
D- hm shepards pie with peas and sweetcorn, vanilla yoghurt with mango puree
S- breadsticks and relish and wholewheat shortbread and berry compote (from my grazebox)

8oz milk at nap and bed

Wow she ate a lot today!


----------



## mandarhino

Haven't done this in a long while

Breakfast - big bowl of plain yoghurt, puffed oats & milk, glass of milk
Snack - banana biscuit x2, water
Lunch at a cafe - big bowl of miso soup, edamame, couple of pieces of my tofu, apple juice
Snack - Goodies date bar then a pear a bit later, water
Dinner - salmon, spinach and boiled salad potatoes (huge portion)

Normally she eats more fruit and a more substantial lunch. She didn't want any of my special Japanese omelette though. Worked out well for me.


----------



## Nats21

Callums had - 

B - Rice crispies
D - Potato and Leek soup with bread and butter / grapes
T - Spag bol with peas / Yoghurt

Snack he had at library this morning, he had banana, grapes, melon, cheese, pineapple, some toast, he had three bowls as well, anyone would think he didn't get fed :haha: 

He had watered down juice throughout the day and 2 cups of milk xx


----------



## Lilly12

Aleena had:

bf and raspberries and cheerios for breakfast
bf for lunch and some melts
vegetable/chicken pot pie for dinner 

later she will most likely have some strawberries and half a bagel or so, she's not so much into eating today so mostly bf'ing, but thats ok. :)


----------



## dan-o

Mines a fussy one, so this was a pretty good day! I'm trying to wean him off eating only pasta for dinner!

B - 1 weetabix and milk, fruit juice
L- soft cheese sandwich, a few cubes cheddar cheese, some crisps
S - bit of apple and banana
D - quorn sausage, butternut squash/potato mash, leek gravy, peas and cabbage ( didnt like the cabbage lol) homemade vanilla buttercream cupcake.

Also 5 ish oz of cows milk at 9am and 2.30pm and another 8oz at bedtime.


----------



## mummyclo

Yesterday;
B- 2 slices of wholemeal toast and a banana.
S- grapes and hoola hoops
L- ham sandwich 
S- yogurt coated raisins
D- KFC :blush:


----------



## emsiee

Ready Brek
A slice of toast with jam
3 biscuits
Tomato and tuna pasta
2 slices of tiger bread and cheese spread
Vegetable soup, a yoghurt and a half a bag of quavers


----------



## mandarhino

Breakfast - raspberries, half a banana, milk
Breakfast number 2 - plain yoghurt & granola
Snack - piece of toast with nutella
Lunch - boiled egg and toast solders, couple of chips, pot of raspberry yoghurt, water
Snack - grapes, half a bag of baby crisps and then the icing off a raspberry cupcake and a few small bites of the cake
Dinner (ate out) - half a pumpkin croquette, one piece of spider maki, loads of edamame, couple of bites of rice noodles, water
Desert - Yo Bear fruit wrap

Tomorrow's goal is to get more vegetables into her.


----------



## Pensivedore

Both and Esther and Daniel had:

Breakfast: Toast with cheese spread, raspberries and half a banana each
Snack: About 1/2 pot of natural yogurt between them and some more raspberries.
Lunch: Pasta with tuna, passata and sweetcorn
Snack: Rest of the yogurt and raspberries. 
Tea: Half a burger each, some slimming world chips and beans


----------



## bluehorse

Breakfast: Shreddies with raspberries and oat milk, half a banana... then she stole 2 of her brother's porridge fingers with mashed banana and cinnamon
Snack: 1/2 a chocolate cupcake (shared with Mummy!)
Lunch: Omlette, baked beans and a little nibble of a sesame bagel; strawberry yogurt
Dinner: Marrow stuffed with quorn mince, new potatoes (ignored other veggies!); tinned peaches


----------



## MrsEngland

B- slice buttered toast, fruit corner yoghurt and fruit salad
S- banana stolen from me :dohh:
L- sausage roll whilst walking round a shopping centre
S- cheese crackers
D- turkey steaks (which she pretty much ignored) potato waffles and beans, vanilla yoghurt with mango puree

Cup of milk before bed (no bottle :happydance:)


----------



## caz_hills

B - weetabix, banana and about 4 oz of milk
L - rice, dahl, yogurt (barely eate any - damn teething!) and a little bit of yogurt
S - orange segments and grapes
D - jacket potatoe with dairylea and milk, carrots and then small yogurt and grapes for pudding

8 oz milk before bed


----------



## MaskedKitteh

Luke
B. Coco pops
S. Milk and cheese and crackers
L. Scrambled eggs, toast and cheese slice
D. (will be) bolognese and pasta

Tom
B. Toast
S. Bottle
L. Spagetti with cheese sauce and sausage
D. Bolognese and pasta
Bottle before bed


----------



## emsiee

Multi grain shapes cereal
a crumpet
cheese and tomato sandwich
chocolate ice cream
2 biscuits
for dinner she will hopefully have potato and corned beef hash with crusty bread and a yoghurt or cheese and crackers for dessert


----------



## xprincessx

B - cow and gate fruity crunch cereal 
L - jacket potato w/baked beans followed by petits filous yoghurt
S - Melon, apple and tasted pineapple!!
He has also had a twirl as a treat

Tea is pasta with onions, mushrooms and tomato sauce

he will also have a wee snack before bed e.g. cereal x


----------



## mandarhino

Lazy day at home today. She's feeling a bit out of sorts as she had an hour nap in the day which she hasn't done in months and months. 

Breakfast - pita bread with cream cheese, grapes, plum, milk
Snack - strawberry yoghurt pot
Lunch - avocado, roasted squash, water biscuits & cream cheese, orange juice
Snack - we made yoghurt, nectarine & raspberry mini muffins. She had 4, half a banana
Dinner - rice, peas, corn, milk


----------



## MrsEngland

B- bowl of shreddies with milk and a custard cream dohh: can tell daddy did breakfast!)
S- half banana
L- fish, chips and peas then half a doughnut (at a cafe)
S- strawberries
D- roast chicken, rice, carrots, peas, cauliflower and broccoli 

Cup of milk before bed


----------



## bluehorse

Breakfast: Weetabix with milk; pear
Lunch: Jacket potato with tuna and mayola; apricot yogurt
Dinner: Red kidney bean and root veg curry with garlic naan bread; sugar free rice pudding (sweetened with apple and peach puree)
Snack: Raspberry fromage frais


----------



## eddjanuary10

b- mini raisin weetabix
s- small pancake & raspberries
l- half a hm chicken & mushroom pastry, then 1 slice of toast & peanut butter which he asked for
s- 1 kiwi, half a gingerbread man
d- fish fingers,mash,broccoli & carrot(veg all mashed together!)
later at sisters- 2 potato waffles & 2 yogurts!


----------



## brunette&bubs

Breakfast: Toast

Brunch: REALLY unhealthy since we ate out... a few nilla wafers, strawberries, potatoes, and a few bites of a cinnamon roll.

Snack: Raisins and my MIL has given him some frozen mint m&ms

Dinner: we are ordering pizza

VERY unhealthy day :(


----------



## mommyB

Breakfast - A couple pancakes and a small yogurt
Lunch - Grilled cheese on whole wheat and a couple French fries off my plate :)
Snacks - Cheese crackers, small piece of banana bread
Dinner - Tiny amount of BBq steak, broccoli and homemade Mac n cheese

2- 6oz bottles of milk


----------



## bluehorse

Breakfast: Weetabix and Mini Shredded Wheats with chopped banana and milk
Snack: Fresh fruit salad
Lunch: Quorn sausage BBQ wrap, potato wedges; syrup sponge and custard plus a cracker with jam!
Tea: Almond butter sandwich, strawberries, mini apple ricecakes and a strawberry fromage frais
Snack: A tiny portion of the spicy tomato quorn and wholegrain rice that everyone else was eating when she returned from nursery... and a pear


----------



## MrsEngland

B- buttered toast and shreddies with milk at nursery
S- whatever it was at nursery
L- veggy bake with salad and dessert
S- some wotsits and sticks of pepper
D- chicken fajitas with sour cream

Cup of milk at nap and bed


----------



## Pensivedore

Both had:

B- Raspberries and yogurt (we have hundreds of them in the garden!)
S- Toast at nursery
L- Pasta bake at nursery
S- Ham sandwiches 
T- Chicken curry and brocoli


----------



## MrsVenn

Molly has had today:
B - Porridge
L - Crumpet, slice of cooked ham and I put salad on her plate to which she said 'Don't likey vegetables..' Great. Strawberry cake.
D - Will be pork chop, mash and brocolli


----------



## louandivy

Breakfast: toast with honey, sultana bran and a Plum
Snack: some grapes, banana, apple and orange at her settling in session
Lunch: scrambled egg with toast,homemade apple flapjack and a cup of milk 
Snack: a bit more flapjack, dried mango and blueberries and strawberries 
Dinner: about to make her twirly pasta with green beans, peas and pesto and graPes for dessert hopefully!


----------



## pinkpolkadot

B: Weetabix with milk and berries
Milk 
S: Babybel
L: Cheese on toast, apple and grapes, oaty bar, water
S: Organix cheese puffs
D: HM chilli and baked spud, fromage frais, water
Milk


----------



## TennisGal

Today...

Brek: porridge with banana and maple syrup
Snack: smoothies and hm cake
Lunch: houmous and grated carrot wraps, organix tomato wheels, pepper strips with almond butter, yoghurt with melon
Snack: Pom bears
Dinner: lentil curry with rice, beetroot raita, popadums and chutney. Spiced poached pear with Greek yoghurt.


----------



## rosie272

Today Charlie had:

B- Weetabix Mini's, blueberries
S- Toast and Marmite, grapes 
L- Vegetable soup, fruit salad
S- 2 mini chocolate croissants, an apple, apple juice
D- Baked salmon, root mash, brocolli and peas, 2 malted milk biscuits
Milk and a small banana at bedtime


----------



## bluehorse

Breakfast: Weetabix with sultanas, ground almonds and milk
Snack: Apple and grapes
Lunch: Vegetable pie with new potatoes and a bit of bread; 1/2 a chocolate doughnut
Tea: Sugar free jam sandwich, mini breadsticks with a Babybel cheese, banana
Snack: 2 tiny 'traffic light' fairy cakes (which she made at Nursery today!)


----------



## ShanandBoc

B: Weetbix and banana
L: Turkey and cream cheese sandwich on wholemeal bread and some kiwi fruit
D: Pumpkin and ricotta lasagna and vanilla custard
Snacks: Wholegrain biscuits, organic muesli bar, 2 homemade wholemeal apple and banana sugar free muffins, cup of milk


----------



## emsiee

Porridge
Grapes and blueberries at play group
Pom bears and chicken mayo sandwich
A couple of baby bel cheese wheels
H/m cheese, tomato, mushroom and sweet corn pizza
Yoghurt
Cup of milk


----------



## dan-o

My LO is still poorly which is making him even more fussy than usual! :dohh:

B- crumpet with butter and marmite (refused cereal)
Snack- homemade banana muffin (ate it all!!) and some milk
Lunch - toast, hobnob (refused everything else)
Snack- half of my banana muffin (he really like these it seems!) and some juice. Piece of red pepper as I was making dinner. 
D- pasta with homemade tomato, onion and red pepper sauce, grated cheese. Fruit juice.
Milk to come at bedtime.


----------



## dan-o

Yesterday:

B- toast and marmite, couple spoons of weetabix
Snack- tiny taste of carrot soup at toddler group, didn't like it!
L- macaroni cheese leftover from day before, blueberries
Milk at nap time 
Snack- hobnob and juice
D- homemade bubble n squeak (80% veg 20% potato recipe) with baked beans. Couple spoons sorbet.
Milk at bedtime.


----------



## mandarhino

Breakfast - nectarine, granola & raspberry yoghurt, water
Snack - toast & nutella, grapes
Lunch - grilled cheese, orange juice
Snack - strawberry ice pop, more grapes
Dinner - sweet potato + tuna sweetcorn, milk


----------



## bluehorse

Breakfast: Honey Cheerios with milk
Snack: Apple, banana, grapes and milk
Lunch: Salmon fillet with sweetcorn and a little fresh bread; yogurt and a small hm cake
Tea: Almond butter and sugar-free jam sandwich, Organix tomato wheels, apricot fromage frais and a pear


----------



## Pensivedore

For both:

B: Bacon and beans 
S: Toast
L: Spag bol 
S: Sandwiches 
T: Half a pork chop each and half a jacket potato each and beans. Some yogurt and banana for afters.


----------



## whit.

B - peaches, 1 powdered donut 
S - puffs
L - spaghetti
S - toddler cookies 

Not had dinner yet.


----------



## MrsVenn

Today Molly has had:

B - A crumpet
L - cheese on toast, fruit pouch, yoghurt, jelly.
D - Fish fingers, plain pasta and corn on the cob. Nabbed half of Daddy's Calypo for pud.

8oz milk


----------



## MrsEngland

Yesterday-

B- toast and cereal with milk at nursery
S- fruit
D- roast chicken dinner with strawberry pavlova after (nursery)
S- cheese puffs
D- spaghetti on toast at a friends house
S- slice toast with a cup of milk, 2 small cookies


----------



## ShanandBoc

Brekkie - Wholemeal crumpets one with promite and one with sugar free red raspberry jam and a cup of milk
Snack- yogurt
Lunch - Leftover pumpkin and ricotta lasagna and 1/4 of a banana
Snack- milk and some wholegrain cookies
Dinner - homemade pizza on wholemeal pita bread and grapes and strawberries for dessert


----------



## Jazzy-NICU

Breakfast: Porridge, a nibble of crumpet with marmite and a yogurt, beaker of milk
Snack- Toast and grapes with cup of very weak milky tea
Lunch-Dairylea sandwich, chunks of cheese and some pom bears with a yogurt
Snack- Strawberries and a couple of bits of clementine
Dinner- Chicken and vegetable risotto and a milkybar pudding
Milk before bed


----------



## mandarhino

Breakfast - grapes, granola & raspberry yoghurt, milk
Snack - toast & nutella
Lunch - cherry tomato omelette & chips, orange juice
Snack - small tub of cherry gelato, packet of Goodies carrot stix snacks, water
Dinner - jacket potato & tuna sweetcorn, peas, hunk of cheddar cheese, apple juice


----------



## emsiee

Jess is poorly today so not had much really

a cup of milk
coco pops
a bit of wholemeal toast
grilled cheese and tomato pitta (didnt eat that much)
half a mango and orange smoothie
Grandad gave her some corn flakes
she wouldnt eat her dinner or anything else offered


----------



## MrsEngland

B- nutella on toast, banana and cup of milk
L- chicken roll, cheese puffs and small bag of haribo
D- fish, chips and peas (out for dinner) with 2 fruit shoots 

Cup of milk before bed and a cookie


----------



## MrsVenn

Mols had today:
B - Crumpet, banana
L - Spaghetti, no salt crisps, satsuma, alphabet biscuits (we were out and she didn't touch her mains)
D - Macaroni cheese, ice cream


----------



## Pensivedore

Both had:

B: Yogurt and raspberries. Esther also had half a slice of some of my toast
S: More raspberries and a packet of quavers between them
L: Pasta with passata and sweetcorn 
S: Grapes and banana. They had some veg sticks and homous at my mums. 
T: Nugget happy meal each (it was Daniels first- thats how often I let them have it!)


----------



## xprincessx

NOT a healthy day in the slightest!

B - Toast
L - Marmalade sandwich :wacko: with cucumber and tomato (refused)
S - Sausage roll + gingerbread man :blush:
T - Chicken drummers + hash browns

Yes I am ashamed :blush:


----------



## ShanandBoc

B - weetbix and banana
snack - 3 x mini sugar free apple and banana muffins
L - Turkey and cheese sandwich on wholegrain bread and a yogurt
Snack - slice of raisin toast and an organic muesli bar
Dinner - roast chicken with gravy, broccoli, brussel sprout and asparagas ( ate none of it :/ ) and for dessert apple slices and some more banana

Cup of milk


----------



## Jazzy-NICU

Breakfast: Porridge with some marmite on toast, beaker of milk
Snack: Buttered fruit loaf
Lunch: Cheese, Ham and some Pom bears with custard after
Snack: Mini strawberry and vanilla biscottis
Dinner will be roast beef, potatoes, brocolli, leeks, cabbage and green beans
Milk before bed


----------



## Ruby x

B - Wholemeal toast & butter
L - Ham Sandwich on wholemeal bread
S - Half a banana & lots of grapes
Planned 
D - Homemade Shepherds Pie
S - yogurt


----------



## mummy2be...

B- 6 oz milk, Cheerios
S- offered grapes, didn't want them
L- turkey and salad cream sandwich, Ella's kitchen cheese and apple Bibb
E biscuits, yoghurt
S- tomatoes and dry cereal

For tea weare having a lamb roast with all the trimmings


----------



## mandarhino

Today was a bad day diet-wise as we were locked out of the house for 5 hours and only got back in at 6:45pm, which is her bedtime.

Breakfast - boiled egg, toast, grapes, milk
Snack - puffed oats cereal & milk
Lunch in a restaurant - dosa (lentil flour pancake), carrot, lime and mint juice, water
Snack - Goodies ring snacks, bit of kiwi
Snack 2 in a pub - chips, water
Dinner - grilled cheese on toast, nectarine, banana yoghurt, bag of Goodies cheese snacks, apple juice


----------



## Pensivedore

B: Grapes and raspberries and strawberry yogurt
Didn't have a snack as we were at a Christening
L: Buffet style food- sausage rolls, sausages, quiche
D: Tuna steak, broccoli and savoury rice


----------



## emsiee

Jess is still poorly so not the best day

Ready Brek
A bel vita biscuit
A bowl of corn flakes
Half a corned beef and lettuce sub roll
A boiled egg and whole meal toast 
A few forkfuls of roast beef, cauliflower and carrots
A few slices of tangerine
2 cups of milk


----------



## TennisGal

Lizzie Ally:

Breakfast: scrambled eggs on toasted muffin with a smoothie
Snack: Nakd bar and glass of oat milk / BF
Lunch: ham salad sandwiches, organix carrot puffs, yoghurt with stewed apples and raisins
Snack: piece of homemade spiced apple cake
Dinner: Roasted squash and pumpkin lasagne and they asked for peas, too, randomly. Blackberry clafoutis and cream.


----------



## xprincessx

B - Strawberry yoghurt
L - Cream cheese sandwich, walkers crisps
T - Chicken, brussels sprouts, cauliflower, gravy (he doesnt like roast potatoes :haha:)


----------



## xprincessx

oh forgot to say LO teething last 2 teeth at moment so not eating alot. poor baby had calpol before bed :(


----------



## MrsEngland

Yesterday-

B- toast with butter and cup of milk
L- half of a meat and potato pasty, stole some sausage roll and a cupcake
D- roast chicken, roast potatos and lots of carrots, jam and cream doughnut, cup of milk

Shocking day for food :blush:


----------



## Quackquack99

Today summer has had some milk in the morning, then had 2 weetabix with banana and now is currently eating aiscuit. She has a massive appetite!


----------



## ShanandBoc

B: toast
Snack: yogurt, scone with jam and cream and some chips
L: crackers, cheese, grapes, strawberries and kiwi fruit
Snack: 4 x multigrain biscuits and slice of raisin toast
Dinner: homemade vegetable soup and slice of toast


----------



## ShanandBoc

B: toast
Snack: yogurt, scone with jam and cream and some chips
L: crackers, cheese, grapes, strawberries and kiwi fruit
Snack: 4 x multigrain biscuits and slice of raisin toast
Dinner: homemade vegetable soup and slice of toast


----------



## eddjanuary10

Today Ihsan had

b- weetabix, then 1 slice of toast & peanut butter
l- tomato soup, 2 bread sticks, tangerine & then some yogurt covered raisins
d- mash with tiny bits of lamb chop through it (he wouldn't eat lamb chop otherwise!), carrot and turnip (also mashed together!). 
home made rice pudding and a few dates.


----------



## Pensivedore

B: Fruit salad and yogurt. Half a slice of toast each
S: Toast (nursery)
L: Lasagne (nursery)
S: Sandwiches (nursery)
T: Pesto and parmesan salmon, roast vegetables and boiled potatoes


----------



## TennisGal

Girlies today...

Brek: cinnamon and raisin bagels with cream cheese, smoothie
Snack: yoghurt with chopped plums
Lunch: roasted vegetable quiche, handful of organix puffs, chopped tomatoes and cucumber, small piece hm cake
Snack: NAkd bar and oat milk /bf
Dinner: hm pizzas with salad, spiced pears and plums with vanilla cream


----------



## bluehorse

Breakfast: Blueberry wheats with fresh blueberries, chopped banana and oat milk
Snack: Apple and grapes
Lunch: Quorn bolognaise pasta bake, mixed vegetables, garlic bread; strawberry mousse
Tea: Almond butter sandwich on wholemeal bread, hm carrot and marrow muffin, strawberries and blueberries and an apricot fromage frais
Snack: 1/2 a honey and walnut baklava


----------



## ShanandBoc

B : weetbix and banana
Snack: Organic muesli bar and a couple of dried apricots
L: Wholegrain toast with jam, cheese cubes, strawberries and pear
D: Moroccan lamb curry with cous cous and natural yogurt
Dessert: Apricot yogurt and some grapes


----------



## dan-o

B- about 5 spoons of cereal, (refused toast, crumpets, fruit)
Milk at nap time.
L- 1/2 a cheese sandwich, two cherry tomatoes, few bites of a banana muffin
Snack- small pear
Milk at nap time
D- about 4 tablespoons of vegetable and quorn mince lasagne, half a biscuit (refused peas, saute potatoes, yogurt)
Milk at bedtime


----------



## kellyrae

_Scrambled Egg on toast for breakfast and fish fingers and spaghetti for lunch.

She will be having Pork loin & stuffing with roast potatoes, broccoli and carrots for dinner tonight_


----------



## Loozle

Breakfast: shreddies then some strawberries
Snack: toast & raisins 
Lunch: cous cous & beans mixed together, cherry tomatoes & half a wrap. Then a mini packet of strawberry & vanilla biscotti & some grapes
Dinner: will be chicken & veg stir fry with egg noodles & prawn crackers then probably a yoghurt and some fruit


----------



## MrsEngland

b- toast and weetabix with a cup of milk at nursery
S- malt loaf and a biscuit (nursery)
L- shepards pie and fruit for after (nursery)
S- froot loops and a dry fruit mix (raisins, golden sultanas and cranberries) 

Dinner will be hm toad in the hole with roast potatoes and veg and then fruit strudel and cream for after.
She will probably have a toast teacake and more milk before bed too :)


----------



## Lilly12

Breakfast - raspberries and Cheerios and half a croissant
Lunch - chicken salad with grapes and raspberries
Dinner - pasta with fPasta sauce, fresh tomatoes and chicken parm

Snacks - organic puffs and graham crackers 
And breastmilk at nap & bed time and a couple times throughout the day


----------



## emsiee

multi grain shapes cereal
a slice of toast and jam
a cup of milk
a wholemeal chicken sandwich and cherry tomatoes
a yoghurt
a few chocolate stars
half of my crisps
cheesy beef enchiladas and savoury rice (didnt really eat that much)
cheese spread and breadsticks

shes still quite poorly so done well today!


----------



## ShanandBoc

Brekkie : weetbix and milk - again and a piece of toast
Lunch: Wholegrain cheese sandwich, strawberries and pear
Dinner: salmon (ate none) and a pile of wedges :/
Snacks: cup of milk, a few pringles, 2 cookies, a yogurt and a organic muesli bar

Not the best day but anywho...


----------



## bluehorse

Breakfast: Shreddies with milk
Snack: Babybel cheese and 1/2 a banana
Lunch: 1/2 jacket potato with baked beans and cheese
Dinner: Tuna and tomato pasta; natural yogurt and a pear


----------



## ShanandBoc

B: Mashed banana on wholegrain toast
L: Cheese and tomato toasted sandwich
D: Beef and red wine casserole with carrots, celery and mashed potato
Snack: corn chips, yogurt, grapes, 2 x wholegrain biscuits


----------



## eddjanuary10

Yesterday Ihsan had

b- 2 slices of toast & peanut butter
s- tangerine & raisins
l- tomato & basil soup
d- pilou rice with chicken & carrot then later at his cousins party- slice of birthday cake, strawberries.


----------



## ShanandBoc

Breakfast: Porridge with mashed banana
Lunch: Cheese and promite wholegrain sandwich and a cup of milk
Dinner: Home made yiros on wholemeal pita bread
Snacks: 4 x mini home made wholemeal apple and banana muffins, strawberries, 2 x wholegrain organic biccies :)


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

B: scrambled eggs with toast, milk
S: cherry & strawberry innocent smoothie
L: Tuna mayo sandwich, baby bel, custard, fresh summer berries juice diluted with water 
S: blueberries 
D: chicken casserole with carrots, potatoes and mixed peppers, shortbread, juice

Milk before bed


----------



## MaskedKitteh

Today, Will be

B. Toast with Bannana (and Apple for Luke)
S. Wraps with cheese and ketchup
L. Scrambled eggs, bread and butter (baked beans for Tom) & crisps. 
D. Pasta with cheese sauce, peas and chicken


----------



## kerrie24

So far Owen has had

A bowl of coco pops
a fromage frais
scrambeled egg on toast
an apple
a banana
an actimel and some toffee (at my grans house)
tiger bread wih butter on and ham (seperate)
melon and grape pot

Today he has a large appetite.

For tea he will have chicken wraps with rice.


----------



## emsiee

B: frosties and half a buttered bagel
S: 2 malted milk biscuits
L: tuna mayo sandwich, 2 small yoghurts, a packet of skips
S: dry Cheerios
D: salmon, green beans and cheesy mash


----------



## Boothh

I feel bad when I see what your LOs eat mine just kicks off and is soo fussy! 

Breakfast - 
Coco pops and milk
orange juice 

Lunch - 
Jam sandwich 
Munch bunch yoghurt
Half a banana

Snack
(at school) pear slices, currant biscuit ( they did baking yesterday) milk

Snack - after school
Banana nesquik, jammy dodger

Dinner - 
1 grilled sausage, 1 Yorkshire pudding. Bit of mash (didn't touch the green beans) 
Orange squash 

I struggle so much with him, he refuses most potato things, all veg, eggs, fish except tuna, and he's recently started to drink milk again since starting nursery. He will luckily eat fruit but if I di manage to get him to try something most of the time he full on gags and then cries! :/


----------



## Loozle

Breakfast: weetabix
Snack: raisins
Lunch: peanut butter sandwich on seeded bread. Cherry tomatoes.
Dinner: chicken, pasta with cheese sauce, peas. Yoghurt & 2 satsuma's.


----------



## MrsVenn

Mols had:

B - Porridge
S - Grapes
L - Crumpet, sliced ham and a Colin the Caterpillar
D - Jambalaya but wasn't over keen so had vegetable soup with bread and butter. Jelly.

16oz milk :erm:


----------



## emsiee

Bran Flakes and a crumpet
pinched some of my toast and egg
Cheese and Spinach roll
roast chicken dinner but only ate the chicken and carrots with gravy
a small slice of chocolate cake and ice cream
1 weetabix with warm milk


----------



## CaptainMummy

Slice of toast and jam
1 thick richmond sausage with a dollop of ketchup
Vegetable soup with bread, a couple of onion rings and an apple.
Cadburys chocolate elf
Smoke sausage, hash brown waffles and beans, followed by some some ice cream =)


----------



## rosie272

Charlie's been recovering from a tummy bug he got on Thursday! Puke-a-thon for 48 hours :sick: and just bland stuff today:

Breakfast: Rice Krispies
Snack: Apple
Lunch: Breadsticks with cashew butter
Snack: A banana
Dinner: Lentil soup, another apple


----------



## TennisGal

Glad little man is feeling better!

My girls today...punctuated by bfs for ally...

Brek: toasted muffins with st dalfour, natural yoghurt with sliced pear

Snack: NAkd bar

Lunch: Slow roasted Persian lamb, dill rice, tomato rice, aubergine and tomato side dish, various dips...plum clafoutis and cream

Dinner: chicken, cheese, coriander and salsa quesadillas with fruit salad and yoghurt

Supper: bear banana biscuit


----------



## Loozle

Breakfast: wholemeal toast with jam & a banana
Lunch: toast, beans & sausage. 
Dinner: shepherds pie, carrots, green beans. Pear.

Roughly 22oz milk - 8oz in the morning, 6oz at naptime & 8oz at bedtime.


----------



## MrsEngland

She isn't feeling all that well at the minute, recovering from a tummy bug so still not eating like usual!

B- Jam on toast and stole some of my PB on toast
S- strawberry flapjack
L- about a quarter of a sausage roll and some cheese puffs
D- Egg and homemade chips, half a banana yoghurt


----------



## MrsEngland

Defo got her appetite back today!

B- toast and cheerios with milk at nursery
S- not sure what snack it was today 
L- potato wedges, fish cakes and mushy peas, ice cream for pudding (nursery)
S- cheese straw and some dry froot loops
D- pasta with a cream cheese sauce, greek yoghurt with berry compote 

And she will probably have a cup of milk and some crackers or toast before bed :)


----------



## dan-o

B- toast and marmite, fruit juice with vitamin drops
S- small quorn sausage, cup of milk 
L- went to harvester, picked at a few salad bits, chips and some gammon
D- homemade mac cheese (ate loads!) tomatoes, biscuit
Milk at bedtime


----------



## ShanandBoc

Breakfast: 2 slices of wholegrain toast and a cup of milk
Snack: 2 x mini muffins
Lunch: crackers, cheese, roast beef, grapes, kiwi fruit and strawberries
Snack: yogurt
Dinner: veg soup ( pumpkin, sweet potato, cauliflower, broccoli, mushroom and celery) and toast
Cup of milk before bed


----------



## MrsVenn

It's been a while!

Ok so today Molly had:

B-porridge then an almond croissant in carluccios.
L-slept through it but would have been soup
D-cheese ravioli in tomato sauce and yog


----------



## sweetcheeks78

Bfast: Vanilla stars cereal and OJ
Snack: yoghurt coated strawberries
Lunch: innocent smoothie, babybel, toast & jam and pack of raisins (lazy mummy lunch!)
Snack: raspberry rice cakes
Dinner: home made macaroni cheese, a banana, glass of milk, 2 baby biscottis
Supper: Heinz fruity custard pot


----------



## rosie272

Today Charlie had:

B- Wholemeal toast and cashew butter, fresh apple juice
S- Cinnamon & ginger pancake
L- Butternut squash soup, seeded roll, fruit salad
S- Plum yogurt (asking for yogurt again after 2 years off them!) 
D- Baked cod with spinach & tomato sauce (never ate the spuds)roasted veg, some chocolate brownie 
Small banana and glass milk at bedtime - his appetite is back yay!


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Kai had:

B - Weetabix with banana, milk
S - Strawberry fruit wriggles, bread sticks
L - Egg mayo sandwich, apple, raspberries, diluted OJ
D - Chicken in pitta with rice, custard

Milk before bed


----------



## dan-o

B- toast (two bites, hid the rest) small bowl of cheerios, orange juice with mulitvits added
L- Didn't want anything but finally picked at a buttered crumpet, mini packet raisins, handful of wotsits, couple slices apple
D- Mac n cheese, cherry tomatoes, asparagus (tried to use this as a fork rather than eat it lol) and a small pear


----------



## emsiee

Ready Brek
half a crumpet
a cheese and onion roll
h/m lasagne and chips
a yoghurt


----------



## eddjanuary10

b- rice crispies and half a banana
strawberries
l- cheese & tomato pasta with chips, yogurt & raisins
d- prawn & veg stir fry


----------



## MrsEngland

B- toast and weetabix with milk (nursery)
S- biscuits (nursery)
L- cheesy veg bake and jelly after (nursery)
S- cheese curls and a pear
D- cream cheese and ham sandwich,cubes of roast pumpkin , cheese straw and another pear.

Cup of milk before bed.


----------



## rosie272

Today Charlie had:

B- Mini Pan au raisin, an apple
S- Melon slices and toast 
L- Tomato & basil soup, fruit salad, 1/2 bag Quavers
S- 2 oatcakes with jam, tangerine
D- H/m mini burger, steamed veggies, carrot cake, grapes


----------



## staycutee

B: porridge and blueberries
S: small piece of hm banana cake
L: leftover chickpea korma in a wholemeal pitta
D: Thai prawn curry and small piece of naan bread

And for pudding my homemade version of 'oaty bars' ;) with some grapes


----------



## MrsVenn

Today Molly had:

B - weetabix and raspberries
L - a grilled chicken breast and garlic bread
D - sniffed at the risotto and had half a croissant
Plus a bowl of cauliflower 

4oz milk


----------



## staycutee

B: porridge with blueberries and some pureed raspberries stirred through 
S: homemade flapjack
L: we were out so some chicken from the sainsburys deli counter 
S: vanilla soya yogurt with blueberries and chopped kiwi and banana
D: homemade pizza with yellow peppers, spinach and red onion with about 7 cherry tomatoes


----------



## bluehorse

Grace and Rowan today:

Breakfast: Porridge (Rowan) and Mini Shredded Wheats (Grace) with a drizzle of honey and chopped banana
Snack: Mini chocolate cupcake (tiny piece broken off for Rowan!)
Lunch: Tuna mayonnaise roll (Grace had cheese in hers too) and a little bit of colslaw; yogurt and pear
Dinner: Fish pie made with sweet potato mash, broccoli and cauliflower; fruit pot


----------



## rosie272

Today Charlie had:

B- Poached eggs and ham on toast
L- Tomato & Basil soup, roll, pear and 2 jaffa cakes
S- Fruit salad 
D- Pizza, wedges and salad, loads of blackberries and plain yogurt
Small banana before bed


----------



## louandivy

breakfast: She was at my mum's, apparently she had porridge and 2 pancakes, lucky kid!
lunch: a ham sandwich and melon, pineapple and mango sticks at pret
snack: mini cheddars and a few animal biscuits
dinner: a COOK chicken and vegetable pie, chopped plum with natural yoghurt and sunflower seeds for dessert
milk and 1 small organix biscuit before bed


----------



## fairypop

Struggling at the moment, he has got so opinionated and stroppy about eating and it has come from nowhere! He just wants toast and marmite and fusses over everything else.

B: Ella's hoops and orange with dried apricots and milk to drink
L: At Cafe Rouge, cheesy pancake, some fries and some tomatoes, then strawberries for dessert
D: Soya sausage, broccoli, carrots and half a small potato(!), raspberries and yoghurt and more milk to drink 

B: banana porridge and raspberries, followed by marmite on toast
L: more toast(!), cheese, tomatoes and a banana, raspberries and dried apricots for dessert oh and an innocent smoothie
D: 2 eggs scrambled, one mouthful of spaghetti shapes and another piece of toast and then grapes and yoghurt


----------



## bluehorse

My two today....

Breakfast: Pancake filled with grated apple and sultanas; pear, kiwi and grapes (Grace kept demanding more fruit and Rowan was happy to share it with her!)
Snack: Ella's Kitchen banana biscuits (Grace only)
Lunch: Jacket potato with baked beans
Snacks: Sultanas, 1/2 humzinger each and a breadstick
Dinner: Stuffed marrow with a little naan bread; pear with fruit jelly


----------



## pinklizzy

Breakfast- crumpet with peanut butter and some grapes
Snack- a banana
Lunch-Vegetable soup with toast. Half a fruit scone for pudding.
Dinner- Cottage pie with sweet potato topping, brocolli and peas. Yoghurt for pudding.
She had water with each meal and a small cup of milk before bed.


----------



## Fraggles

B weetabix half a banana each
S birthday cake
L corned beef sandwiches
S Mini chedders
D Steak and mushroom pie with mash, yorkshire puddings, carrots and peas
S Grapes

Lacking in fruit today must go shopping tomorrow!


----------



## caz_hills

He ate SO much today!

Breakfast - 1 weetabix and a banana
Snack - half slice of toast with philli, satsuma
Lunch - small portion of chilli and rice with yogurt, then with us he ate some of our lunch -roast chicken, swede then another banana and a yogurt (was spoilt!)
Tea - smaller tea! Left overs from lunch then a small tub of raisins and a satsuma

Phew! He eats loads some days! x


----------



## fairypop

B: Porridge and grapes, toast and a babybel with milk 
L: cheese sandwich, tomatoes, about 5 Pom bear crisps, more grapes and apple juice
D: 1 crispy bean triangle, mixed vegetables, piece of bread and butter followed by a yoghurt and strawberries
Lots of milk


----------



## staycutee

Yesterday

B porridge with blueberries and ellas kitchen pouch
S flapjack
L chicken pie with carrots, fruit salad
D pasta with cream cheese and herbs, peas and spinach, yoghurt and honey


----------



## staycutee

B half a multigrain bagel with cheese, some grapes
S banana
L wholemeal pitta with falafel pitta and cherry tomatoes, yogurt with berries
D Thai beef stirfry, small piece of chocolate orange marble cake


----------



## charlotte-xo

B- crumpet with apricot jam.
S- 2 yoghurts and some raisins.
D- jacket potato with cheese, fruit pot and some kiwi.
S- malted milk biscuit.
T- gnocchi, another fruit pot.
Supper will probably he a slice of toast or crumpet and milk.

Xx


----------



## bluehorse

My 2 today...

Breakfast: Blueberry Wheats and pear
Snack (Grace): Banana
Lunch (Grace at Nursery): Vegetable and tomato bake, garlic bread, mixed vegetables and broccoli; Blueberry and apple crumble with custard
(Rowan): Baked beans and scrambled egg with toast; grapes and fruit jelly
Snack: Breadstick
Dinner: Lentil and vegetable curry with wholegrain rice and peshwari naan (Grace ate a couple of mouthfuls, Rowan ate loads!); satsuma (Rowan) and kiwi (both of them!)


----------



## Kayley

My LO has been poorly today so been trying to get anything in to her

B - rice crispies
snack - Rich tea biscuit and a nice biscuit
Lunch - Pate sandwich a few crisps and a fruit bar (didn't eat it all)
Dinner - Sausages and beans with thick bread (ate hardly any of it)
Pudding - Yogart (which she did eat)


----------



## MrsEngland

B- toast and weetabix (nursery)
S- crackers with cheese spread (nursery)
L- lasagne with salad, jam roly poly
S- digestive biscuit and 3 satsumas (yes 3!)
D- half a sausage, chips and peas and a veinesse whirl
S- mullerice and a cup of milk


----------



## purapura

as he woke up: 4 strawberries
break: small bowl of cheerios with milk
s- banan and yogurt
Lunch: 2 meatballs with tomato and a tiny bit of chocolate-banana cake I made... 
s - Apple
Dinner: 1 scrambled egg, a slice of avocado and a small bowl of soup and some fruit tea


----------



## Loozle

Breakfast: Cheerios & a banana
Snack: breadstick
Lunch: beans & cheese on toast. Handful of wotsits. Mini muffin.
Dinner: (currently eating!) cod in cheese sauce, roast potatoes, carrots, broccoli & cabbage
After will have a plum & a yoghurt


----------



## bluehorse

My two ...:munch:

Breakfast: Cinnamon malties and strawberries
Snack (Grace): Raisins
Lunch (Grace at nursery): Herby potatoes and green beans (didn't fancy the main!); yogurt
(Rowan): Tuna mayonnaise wholemeal wrap, cucumber wedges; fresh pineapple and soya yogurt
Dinner: Quorn and veg stirfry with noodles and a h/m sweet and sour sauce; 1/2 a banana each and a fruit pot (Grace) and fruit jelly (Rowan)


----------



## eddjanuary10

Today was-

b- alpen and half a banana
s- strawberry yo yo bear fruit roll & a 1 of the mini muffins that we baked
l- cheese sandwich & a fromage frais
d- vegetable spaghetti, a hm fruit smoothie


----------



## MrsEngland

B- toast with cream cheese and some of my yoghurt
S- digestive biscuit
L- fruit salad and yoghurt (at her request!)
S- whatever she had a nursery
D- tuna pasta and dessert (nursery)
S- cupcake and cup of milk


----------



## iwanababybump

Haven't been on here for ages but really need some new ideas so am stalking again lol

Yesterday LO had
B: fruit toast, grapes and melon
L: party food from play group
T: fish cake waffles and ratatouille

Today he is having
B: weetabix with banana chunks and raisins and a drink of milk
S: biscuit
L: lasagna and salad 
Yoghurt
S: not sure yet
T: homemade vegetable soup with crusty bread
Satsuma


----------



## Fraggles

Youngest yesterday has

B - weetabix and banana (left banana)
S - refused
L - refused so gave a paedisure
S- refused
D - chicken and butternut squash pie with greens in cheese sauce


----------



## dan-o

Yesterday, not a good day, not sure what's wrong with my boy;

B- porridge, toast (hid it instead of eating it lol)
L- cheese sandwich (ate two bites then left the rest) few raisins, yoghurt
D- lasagne, pear (threw pretty much everything on the floor instead of eating it)
Milk at nap time/bed time


----------



## eddjanuary10

Yesterday-

b- weetabix
l- fish fingers & cheesy mash, a few choccy buttons
d- roast chicken, rice with veggies & a few potato wedges
strawberries & raisins


----------



## MrsEngland

B- half a pain au chocolat, a banana and a satsuma 
S- half a fruit bun
L- chicken strips and chips and strawberry milk
S- satsuma and a mini fudge bar

D- will probably be HM pumpkin soup with bread and fruit salad then a yoghurt before bed.

She's also had water with vitamin D in it through the day and will have a cup of milk before bed :)


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

B - shreddies and diluted orange juice
S - apple, satsuma
L - cracker, croutons, cheese, strawberries, diluted rhubarb and apple juice
S - kiddylicious fruit strawberry wriggles, more croutons, cherry innocent smoothie, another apple
D - jacket potato with cheese and beans, chocolate custard

Milk before bed


----------



## Loozle

Breakfast : toast & banana
Snack: pear & satsuma
Lunch: peanut butter sandwich, leftover veggies from yesterday's dinner - carrots & green beans. Handful of wotsits.
Snack: sesame seeded breadsticks
Snack number 3!: satsuma
Dinner: cod, pasta in a garlic & cheese sauce, peas. Animal biscuits


----------



## XJessicaX

Breakfast-Half a large banana mashed with porridge and a quarter of a cinnamon bagel 
Snack-A pack of raisins
Lunch- A Holland and Barratt mango and fig bar and 5 chips and some melon pieces (we were out)
Dinner- Lasagne, mango chunks, coconut yoghurt


----------



## iwanababybump

Morning all
Today we will be having :

B: weetabix with fruit salad (apple, pear, oranges and melon) and a drink of milk
S: crackers and cheese
L: jacket potato with cheesey ratatouille 
Apple rice pudding 
S: raisins 
T: tuna pasta bake 
Yoghurt


----------



## MrsVenn

Molly had today (excuse any junk, we were driving from Herts to Chester All morning):

B-pain au chocolat
S-2 Ella's kitchen nibble bars, 1/2 hula hoops
L-chicken and chips
S-ww bakewell tart
D-soup and bread roll with grilled chicken

6oz milk


----------



## Nats21

Today Callums had - 

B - Cheerios
Snack at library - quavers and some bat and ghost biscuits!
L - Vegetable soup with a couple of crackers / orange
T - Spag bolognaise with some cheese on top and sweetcorn and peas / apple pie and custard

xx


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

B - weetabix with banana, half a slice of toast, diluted orange juice
S - apple, apple wriggles
L - cracker, fairy cake, satsuma, refused cheese spread on bread
S - blackberry innocent smoothie
D - homemade mini toad in the holes with veg

Milk before bed


----------



## Ice Cold Cube

Bottle of milk
B - Banana porridge, toast and no added sugar jam, blueberries, a no added sugar yogurt
L - Baked potato with butter and cheese, strawberries and blueberries, another no added sugar yogurt
Snack - some apple biscotti
D - Spaghetti bolognese with carrots, a slice of bread and butter, some chocolate buttons
Supper - small bowl of porridge


----------



## Loozle

Breakfast: shreddies & raisins 
Snack: toast with Philadelphia
Lunch: spaghetti hoops on toast, plum
Snack: satsuma
Dinner: chicken pie, garlic & herb mashed potatoes, peas. Animal biscuits


----------



## iwanababybump

B: weetabix with banana chunks
L: ham sandwich raspberry yoghurt and half a milky bar
T: tuna pasta bake with garlic toast
Fruit crumble and custard


----------



## Mummy2B21

B: Weetabix & a Banana.
L: Cheese sandwhich with olives & yogurt
D: Minted lamb stew


----------



## iwanababybump

B: two lemon and raisin pancakes and a drink of milk
S: crackers
L: chicken, mash potatoes, Yorkshire pudding, peas, green beans, sweetcorn and carrots 
Yoghurt
T: ham sandwich and flap jack 


Unsure on the rest of the day as we're off out but will update as the day goes on :)


----------



## Fraggles

B - Weetabix/sugar puffs (both wanted different) and a fruit smoothie
S - Yoghurt
L - Corned beef, roasted potatoes,carrots, parsnips, onions and broccoli cheese
S - Neither wanted anything so square of chocolate
D - Chicken curry with rice, yoghurt, cake
B - Milk


----------



## ShanandBoc

Breakfast - Porridge with mashed banana and milk
Snack: - 2 wholegrain biscuits, few spoonfuls of baked beans, greek yogurt with stewed apple
Lunch - Homemade mini quiches, mango, apple and some wholegrain chia and oat crackers
Dinner - Spaghetti bolognese

will prob add to this tho, shes a piggy lol

ETA 2 x pieces of wholegrain toast and 1 x slice of raisin toast.....oink oink!


----------



## iwanababybump

Breakfast: cornflakes, apples and raisins 
Snack:crackers
Lunch: corned beef stew and bread
Quavers
Tea: fish cake, waffles and mixed veg and fruit salad


----------



## iwanababybump

Today we will have:
Breakfast: weetabix and banana chunks with a drink of milk
Snack: tangerine and raisins
Lunch: sausage, mash and mixed vegetables 
Rice pudding


----------



## eddjanuary10

b- rice crispies & banana
l- fish fingers & cheesy mash
d- veggie nuggets & french fries (air fried)
a petits filous & half an apple. few strawberries


----------



## emsiee

coco pops and jam and toast
cheese and cherry tomatoes on a toasted bagel
mini chocolate roll
a yoghurt
mushroom, onion, pepper and cheese omelette
2 malted milk biscuits


----------



## emsiee

Ready brek
McDonald's happy meal
H\m fish pie with sweet corn and green beans
Yoghurt


----------



## xprincessx

B - Toast with butter
L - Cheese sandwich + a couple cheese puffs
T - Offered cottage pie but he didnt eat it

He is poorly today so not wanting to eat anything...he had to force down what he did eat!


----------



## emsiee

Bran flakes
Pizza for lunch but didn't eat it so had a roast chicken mayo sand which instead
2 Jaffa cakes
A few satsuma segments
Tuna,sweet potato, parsnip and cheese bake
A yoghurt


----------



## louandivy

B: 2 slices of toast with honey, half a banana 
Snack: food order arrived so ivy had half a corn thin with organic choc spread and 2 Ella's kitchen biscuits, and a bowl of Greek yoghurt and sunflower seeds!! 
Lunch: couscous with tomato and cucumber and half a wholemeal pitta with tzatziki and blueberries
Snack: a corn thin with tzatziki, a vegan raw berry bar
Dinner: salmon and cod fish pie, mango for dessert and 1 small chocolate from trick or treating!

Ivy barely ate at all when she was ill last week but is reaaalllly making up for it now :haha:


----------



## MaskedKitteh

Luke
B: coco pops with milk
S: banana, few grapes
L: 1/2 a jam sandwich, some tortilla chips, 3 slices cheese, a few more grapes
S: a salt and vinegar snack-a-jack
D: 3 nuggets, a little sausage abd 1 waffle and like 3 peas!!

Tom
B: porridge and banana
S: few grapes
L: 1/2 a jam sandwich, salt and vinega snack-a-jack, some cheese and a few more grapes
D: 3 nuggets, 2 waffles and LOADS of peas
Bottles for nap and bed


----------



## TennisGal

Both girls:

Brek: hm Bircher muesli

Snack: bf for ally, with a humzinger...nakd bar for Lizzie

Lunch: tomato and lentil soup, chicken and cucumber spelt roll...grated apple and banana, plum fromage frais

Snack: piece of hm blueberry and lemon loaf, cup of oat milk for Lizzie...bf for ally

Dinner: chicken kebab, rice, aubergine side dish, flat bread, yoghurt dip and houmous...both not too keen on the Torshi tonight. Pudding was cinnamon and raisin rice pudding for the girls, after asking non stop. Both had a splodge of st dalfour jam (or red yum as ally calls it) to turn it all pink


----------



## ashly

Mashed carrots, i think he enjoyed it.


----------



## emsiee

Weetabix
Boiled egg 
Cucumber sticks and humous 
Roast chicken dinner
Yoghurt
Cheese and crackers
Packet of quavers


----------



## Jazzy-NICU

Breakfast: Porridge and Marmite on toast, beaker of milk
Lunch: Cheese sandwich, some sausage roll and pom bears, 2 x yogurts
Dinner: Roast chicken dinner with veg and yorkshire pudding, homemade chocolate cupcake and a milkybar pudding
Beaker of milk


----------



## MrsVenn

B - Slice toast, buttered.
L - Cheese sandwich, oat bar, raisins
D - Cheesey pasta bake

9oz milk


----------



## mistyscott

Woohoo - today is an eating day so I thought I'd post on this thread for the first time! :)

(14 months...must change my ticker thing)

B - whole plum, some milk 
L - mini roast pork dinner with veg and Yorkshire pud
D - toast and cream cheese, half a plum
Snacks - EK biscuits....he loves them, and fruit pouches. My food saviour. 

And yes, this is a LOT for James :lol:


----------



## rosie272

Today Charlie has had 2 bananas, crackers, 2 yoghurts and loads of water - he has chickenpox and I'm happy he has eaten anything at all! Can't wait till it's gone!!


----------



## eddjanuary10

Yesterday Ihsan had

b- rice crispies & banana his usual atm!
l- cheese sandwich, raisins, anabel karmel banana crisps & a bit of my scone
d- rice with chic peas, roast chicken & carrots. A yogurt pouch & a fairy cup cake.

Rosie272- that's not bad for him being ill, get well soon Charlie!


----------



## iwanababybump

So far Jamie has had 
Breakfast: cornflakes with milk
Snack: raisins
Lunch: beans on toast fruit and custard


----------



## MrsEngland

B- toast and cereal with a cup of milk (nursery)
S- not sure what it was today
L- toad in the hole, veg and potatos, icecream (nursery)
S-banana (before nap)
S- small bag milky buttons (from nana) 2 satsumas (after nap)
D- sweet and sour chicken and rice with prawn crackers

She'll have a yoghurt and probably a slice of toast before bed with some more milk.


----------



## emsiee

corn flakes
toast
yoghurt
h/m pizza
some milky way chocolate stars
grapes
salmon, carrots, cheesy leeks and mash


----------



## MrsEngland

B- banana, dry fruit and a digestive biscuit
S- bag of quavers at softplay
L- fish, chips and peas at the pub the softplay is at
S- satsuma and a small cookie
D- HM lasagne, peach yoghurt
S- another banana

Milk at bed time.


----------



## Loozle

Breakfast: mini weetabix, raisins
Snack: 2 humzingers
Lunch: pitta bread pizza 
Dinner: cod fishcake, sweet potato wedges, carrots & sweetcorn. Then pomegranate, pear and half a banana.


----------



## rosie272

Today Charlie had:

B- Rice Krispies, banana
S- 3 Marmite rice cakes, grapes
L- Sausage casserole (with loads of veg in it), yoghurt
S- 2 clementines
D- Lentil & bacon soup, seeded roll, jaffa cake and grapes 
Toast before bed!! Not bad for an ill kid :wacko:


----------



## emsiee

Weetabix
Toast and jam
Organix crisps
Half a chocolate croissant 
Natural yoghurt and strawberries
Half a tuna sandwich
H/m sweet and sour chicken and rice
2 Jaffa cakes


----------



## Jazzy-NICU

Breakfast: Porridge, marmite on toast and a beaker of milk
Snack:Grapes and clementine
Lunch: Cheese sandwich, wotsits, a bit of sausage roll and custard for after
Snack: Ginger biscotti
Dinner: Spagetti bolognaise with veg and yogurt
Milk before bed


----------



## emsiee

Weetabix
A crumpet
KFC
Yoghurt and fruit
Cod in tomato sauce, green beans and mini baked spuds 
Cheese and crackers


----------



## Meredith2010

2 x Weetabix
Raisins and 2 x biscuits
Lasagne and garlic bread
Pack of carrot stix crips things
Cottage pie
Fruit smoothie
2 x biscotti thingies


----------



## bump#1

B - ready brek with blueberries
L - carrot sticks, cucumber, bread sticks, cheese and some strawberry biscuits
D - Chicken, roast potatoes, sweetcorn, stuffing & Rice pudding with a bit of jam and a banana


----------



## pinklizzy

Breakfast- Poached egg on toast and a banana.

Lunch-Jacket potato, baked beans and cheese and roasted veg.

Dinner-Roast chicken, potatoes, parsnips and green veg. Grapes for pudding.


----------



## MrsEngland

B- Slice toast with peanut butter, banana and milk
S- Digestive biscuit
L- Sausage, chips and peas at the harvester plus a bowl of salad (coleslaw, pasta, cucumber, sweetcorn etc), toffee cheesecake
D- Chicken and sweetcorn pastry tart with tortilla chips
S- bowl of cinnamon crunch as she didn't eat much tea


----------



## MrsVenn

B - Slice toast with butter, a punnet of strawberries!
L - Roast lamb, yorkie, roast potatoes, yellow beans and baby corn. Pud was h/m jelly.
D - Scrambled egg on toast, a chocolate lolly.

4 oz milk


----------



## MaskedKitteh

Yesterday

Luke;
coco pops 
snack-a-jack and cheese
a bit of lots of stuff including, chicken and mushroom slice, quiche, pizza, garlic bread, sausage, pineapple, grapes
leftovers from Lunch, cheese and crackers, pizza

(had people over for his brothers birthday)

Tom (very ill) 
1/4 slice jam on toast
4 cheese balls (the crisps), slice of cheese, little bite of garlic bread
a couple of spoons of mummy made chicken soup.


----------



## c.m.c

hi everyone. its been ages since i posted on here

I want to re-start this thread as i think its great for new ideas and i know i certainly got some lovely recipes here- im going on the hunt through this thread to find a banana pancake recipe i saw a while ago

today Ava has had:

Rice krispies and milk

we went for a swim and she had a biscuit after the pool

snack - grapes and yogurt at 11.30am

lunch will be boiled egg and toast and banana for after

dinner --- not sure yet maybe spag bol for us all with cheese 

supper is usually cereal or toast


----------



## dan-o

Good to see this thread pop up!

Yesterday:

B- Fruit juice, Cheerios
Snack- crumpet
L- homemade mac cheese, apple
D- chips, beans, yoghurt 
Milk 

Today Sid had:

B- Fruit juice, Cheerios, apple, few bites toast, milk at nap time.
L- sandwich but didn't really want anything
D- pasta with homemade tomato/pepper sauce and cheese, ice lolly (sore gums!)
Milk at bedtime


----------



## lau86

Joseph had 
2 weetabix and banana for breakfast
Carrot and Philadelphia sandwich for lunch and hm scone with butter
Organix ginger biscuits
Spag Bol for tea, picked out all the pasta and threw it on the floor... 
He hates Pasta for some reason! 
Yoghurt and fruit purée
Lots of water


----------



## Scoobys mummy

B- ready brek and fruit pot, brioche roll
L- beans and scrambled eggs, toast then a yogurt
Snack- cheese puffs
D- Irish stew and fruit pot
Another brioche before bed,he's addicted to them

Cup of milk at breakfast and dinner.


----------



## Jadey-x

Breakfast - half a bowl of coco pops

Lunch - tomato soup

Dinner - chicken with cheese, mayo & breadcrumbs, sweet potato mash, carrots & sweetcorn

Snacks - banana & sweets (daddy picked her up from nursery today, lol)


----------



## MrsVenn

Molly's diet has gone to pot! But anyway, here is what she had today:

B - handful of Cheerios
L - 1 1/2 crumpets, 1 chicken goujon. Threw the cucumber and carrots in the bin!
D - Spaghetti in Walnut oil and cheese. Picked out the brocolli! 

So basically she's on a diet of crap carbs.


----------



## Buttercup84

B beaker of milk, bowl of readybrek with fruit puree and some stolen branflakes lol!
Snack (organix biscuit)
L chicken soup with tiger bread and little yeos yoghurt
Snack (mini croissant)
D granny's beef bourgignon pie with veg, a few spoons of trifle and some strawberries.
8oz bottle before bed


----------



## ShanandBoc

Brekkie - 2 x pieces of wholegrain toast with mashed banana and a cup of milk

Snack - 2 x wholegrain organic biscuits, a yoghurt, rice cake with sugar free jam

Lunch - Smoothie with tomato, cucumber, carrot, zucchini, baby spinach, watermelon, banana, strawberries, honey and yoghurt. Sounds gross but she loves them and found atm its the best way to get vegies into her!

Dinner - Offered the roast dinner i made but she wasnt interested :(


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

ruby had nothing as she's ill so I'll do Scarlett.

Breakfast: a scotch pancake with fruit spread
Lunch - cheese and ham omelette, and cous cous with roasted vegetables.
Dinner - lamb casserole, mashed potatoes and braised red cabbage, and some pear chunks.


----------



## Jchihuahua

This shows the difference in what my two will eat:
Breakfast: both had cheerios and a croissant
Snack: Daisy some 'smoothie melts' (they are one of her 5 a day apparently) and Tommy had a bowl of grapes and strawberries.
Lunch: Both had a home made mini pizza and Tommy had cucumber and tomato with his. Daisy refused that. Both had a yoghurt for pudding and Daisy had a bit of her christmas chocolate.
Dinner: Tommy: home made fish pie, broccoli, carrots and cauliflower, followed by a banana and an organix gingerbread man. Daisy refused all of that and had baked beans on a waffle and a fruit pot.


----------



## TennisGal

Girls both had...

Brek: scrambled eggs on muffin. Ally had raspberries and banana, Lizzie just banana
Snack: few milky bar buttons
Lunch: Xmas ham and Xmas turkey soft rolls, organix carrot puffs, yoghurt, A had lebkuchen...L had a white choc tiffin
Snack: pepper strips with houmous
Dinner: risotto with more leftover meat (last of it!) and lots of peas and spinach. L told me the spinach tasted 'a bit of yuck'...but ploughed through to get to her ultimate goal of jelly and cream


----------



## mayb_baby

He is only eating his breakfast and yogurts at the moment and refusing all his dinners :(


----------



## c.m.c

Ava didnt eat much today.. she seems to graze at the minute and not sit down to proper meals

breakfast- malted weeties and milk 

raisins

lunch- egg sandwich

grazed on raisins dried apricots and an tesco goodness lolly

dinner- about 3 bites of dinner which was mince pie, broccoli potatoes carrots and sweetcorn

she then ate an aplen bar before bed and a cup of milk..... 

im planning on keeping snacks away tomorrow in an attempt to get her to eat meals


----------



## Jchihuahua

Breakfast: Cheerios, croissant
Snack: Daisy had a packet of smoothie melts and Tommy had a handful of grapes.
Lunch: Tommy had spinach, feta and roasted red pepper quiche and salad. Daisy refused and had pasta shapes. Both had a yoghurt.
Dinner: Both had meatballs and rice. Daisy had a fruit pot and Tommy had a tangerine. Daisy had some Christmas chocolate and Tommy had an organix gingerbread man.


----------



## mayb_baby

Breakfast: 2 weetabix and some strawberries
Snack: some celebrations](*,) from MIL
Lunch: Cheese and tomato toastie
Dinner: Roasted gammon, veg and potatoes


----------



## BABY76

Stalked this thread for a while so thought it was about time I posted - 

Today my 17 months old has eaten - 
Breakfast: wheatabixs & banana
Snack: grapes
Lunch: Cheese on toast
Snack: some Christmas chocolate
Tea: Mackerel salad & crackerbread


----------



## c.m.c

oday Ava had:

coco pops and milk. some of her daddys egg and toast too

my dad visited and gave her some sweets- my child never eats her meals when she gets sweeties grrrr!!!!

lunch was out in town and she had fish fingers chips and peas

snack was raisins

dinner was home made chicken and vege curry with rice 

a cup of milk before bed


----------



## brownlieB

Today Kaiya had...

Breakfast weetabix with warmed milk and blueberries and a slice of peanut butter on toast with a cup of milk
Snack, crackers and Ham and cheese finger snacks
Lunch, sandwiches (she eats the filling throws the bread ) grapes, skips, yoghurt
Dinner spaghetti bolognaise (homemade sauce) with onions mushrooms and peppers mixed in cheese on top and jelly for pud!


----------



## brownlieB

And plenty of water and the occasional fruit squash drink


----------



## c.m.c

today (sunday) Ava had

brown bread toasted with dairylea cheese, 2 x fresh pears and a cup of milk


lunch was gammon carrots brussel sprouts and potatoes but she just ate the carrots!!!!!!! she had ambrosia custard for dessert and a piece of her grandas aero chocolate.

snacks were an orange and an apple.

dinner was cheesy pizza and some wedges


----------



## MrsEngland

B- bowl of dry cereal 
S- plain pretzels
L- half a sausage roll and juice
S- half digestive, raw carrot sticks
D- homemade toad in the hole with steamed carrots and a little gravy, peach yoghurt for dessert

Cup of milk at bedtime, diluted blackcurrant through the day.


----------



## mayb_baby

teeth are sore so a banana and smoothies :(


----------



## liz1985

B- toast and apple
L- cheesy pasta and birthday cake
D- chicken & rice in sauce, yogurt

Snacks, breadsticks & banana


----------



## bluehorse

Breakfast: 1/2 a banana and some blueberries each, then Grace had Weetabix and Rowan had Apricot Wheats
Snack: Grace had a mini iced cupcake and Rowan had a Nakd bar
Lunch: Tuna and cheese melt baguette with salad (Grace ignored the salad completely, Rowan ate some beetroot and tomato then threw the rest!); strawberries and raspberries
Snack: 1 dried apricot each
Dinner: Fish pie with carrots and brussel sprouts (both refused the brussels!); yogurt


----------



## BABY76

Today (Sunday) Charlie ate - 

S: Drink of milk
B: 1 and a half weetabixs & a yoghurt
S: 2 grapes and 2 cheddars (after swimming)
L: Roast Chicken lunch (refused the whole lot!!) so had 2 x cheese and crackers
T: Mackerel in tomato sauce on toast
S: Drink of milk before bed

Loads of water, he doesn't drink squash or juice.

Charlie has been really fussy about food today so anything has been a bonus.


----------



## MrsVenn

B-porridge with honey
L-sausage roll, grapes and tempura prawns
D-cheese and crackers


----------



## fairypop

Struggling to get him to eat consistently at the moment :( 

Yesterday:B: two babybel and milk 
L: out at Cafe Rouge, ordered him French toast, he ate all the strawberries and blueberries off it, then wouldn't eat the toast, so had half of daddy's omelette instead, innocent smoothie carton, orange for pudding
D: soya mince bolognaise on a jacket potato followed by a yoghurt 


B: Porridge, blueberries and dried apricots
L: bread and butter, babybel, cherry tomatoes, boiled egg but refused it!
D: Spinach and ricotta ravioli, some carrots, blueberries for pudding

Milk throughout the day and water


----------



## sequeena

Thomas has had a banana, a few pom bears, party food and a bowl of swede/carrot, roast potatoes and chicken.


----------



## BABY76

I've had a right nightmare getting Charlie to eat today. Any tips greatly appreciated - 

B: weetabixs & milk (1 spoonful then refused) so made jam on toast (had 2 bites then refused) gave a few grapes (ate one then refused!!)
S: Had several bites of an egg and bacon bagel (my breakfast)
L: Prawns and home made duck spring rolls
T: beef salad and bread roll
S: yoghurt
Milk before bed

When he has eaten it's been minimal, do your little ones go through stages like this?


----------



## rosie272

my Charlie used to go through stages of this and I found putting out small grazing bowls of fruit and healthy snacks worked well until his normal appetite returned - it was mostly around your Lo' s age too :)


----------



## BABY76

rosie272 said:


> my Charlie used to go through stages of this and I found putting out small grazing bowls of fruit and healthy snacks worked well until his normal appetite returned - it was mostly around your Lo' s age too :)

He will go though a stage of about 10 - 14 days of eating us out of house and home then throwing everything on the floor!!!

Thanks will give the bowl of healthy snacks ago, I fear they will end up on the floor though x


----------



## MrsEngland

B- dry cereal
S- digestive, orange
L- hm cheese sauce and pasta and steamed carrots to dip, cupcake, orange juice
S- 2 crackers, small bag of jelly babies
D- boiled egg and soldiers, bowl fruit salad

Milk before bed, dilute squash through the day


----------



## rosie272

BABY76 said:


> rosie272 said:
> 
> 
> my Charlie used to go through stages of this and I found putting out small grazing bowls of fruit and healthy snacks worked well until his normal appetite returned - it was mostly around your Lo' s age too :)
> 
> He will go though a stage of about 10 - 14 days of eating us out of house and home then throwing everything on the floor!!!
> 
> Thanks will give the bowl of healthy snacks ago, I fear they will end up on the floor though xClick to expand...



I probably let Charlie eat stuff off the floor :haha:


----------



## BABY76

rosie272 said:


> BABY76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rosie272 said:
> 
> 
> my Charlie used to go through stages of this and I found putting out small grazing bowls of fruit and healthy snacks worked well until his normal appetite returned - it was mostly around your Lo' s age too :)
> 
> He will go though a stage of about 10 - 14 days of eating us out of house and home then throwing everything on the floor!!!
> 
> Thanks will give the bowl of healthy snacks ago, I fear they will end up on the floor though xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I probably let Charlie eat stuff off the floor :haha:Click to expand...

I'll make sure I hoover first then :haha: x x


----------



## ValentinesGal

breakfast: just milk and handful of cheerios since he decided he didn't want to eat this morning
snack: cheese stick
lunch: milk, hot dog, mixed veggies, whole banana
snack: whole grain crackers
dinner: milk, chicken and cheese quesadillas, sugar free pudding for dessert


----------



## sequeena

Thomas is having a bad day. He's had some milk, a few mouthfuls of ravioli and 1 small piece of bread with cheese spread.


----------



## mammy2oaklen

breakfast was a glass of orange juice and bowl if ready break
snack was a orange and my grandmother gave him a packet of crisps
lunch was cocktail sausages and a dairylea dunker he wasnt hungry
snack was a apple
dinner was tuna and sweetcorn pasta. followed by half a tin of pear halves and treat size packed of party rings for eating all his tea


----------



## BABY76

Had a much better day with Charlie and eatting today - 

6AM - 7oz Milk
B - Weetabix (warm) and a few grapes
L - Lamb, Peas, Carrots, Broccoli & Mash Potato (refused all of the carrots)
S - Milkyway mini chocolate
T - Pasta Cheese Bake
6.30PM - 7oz Milk

Drink - Water


----------



## MrsVenn

Molly had:

B-porridge
L-veggie sausage roll, pretzels and couscous. Smacked on almonds.
D-gnocchi, chicken and baby corn. 

9oz milk


----------



## MrsEngland

B- slice of toast with cream cheese, an orange
L- pasta with hm cheese sauce, yoghurt and some milky buttons
S- cup of milk
D- sausage chips and peas, brownie and ice cream (out with family)

Milk before bed and squash through the day oh and also a fair amount of mud after falling in a puddle at the park :haha:


----------



## ValentinesGal

B: 1/2 banana, cereal, milk
S: crackers
L: Leftover chicken and cheese quesadillas, milk
S: Cranberry/Apple bread
D: corned beef, cabbage, black eyed peas, red potatoes, cornbread


----------



## BABY76

ValentinesGal said:


> B: 1/2 banana, cereal, milk
> S: crackers
> L: Leftover chicken and cheese quesadillas, milk
> S: Cranberry/Apple bread
> D: corned beef, cabbage, black eyed peas, red potatoes, cornbread

Did you make the cranberry and apple bread? x


----------



## caz_hills

Yesterday our son had:

B - weetabix (although he didn't eat much) and a cup of milk
S -


----------



## caz_hills

Whoops, posted too early!

B - weetabix and a cup of milk and raisans
L - fish fingers, waffle and peas (as a treat to get him to eat as he currently has chicken pox :( )
S - biscuit
T - homemade butternut squash soup and sandwiches (he didn't eat any so we gave him a little bit of porridge which he ate) and then yogurt

He isn't well with the pox at the moment so his eating is rubbish - it's horribel to see


----------



## TennisGal

Yesterday both girls had...

Brek: scrambled eggs on buttered muffins
Snack: nakd bar, apple, milky bar buttons (we had a very long walk)
Lunch: cold ham, sausage rolls, pigs in blankets, breads, dips, cheeses, lots of different salads, couscous etc. not sure how much was consumed...both seemed to hoover the ham, couscous, avocado salad...although they both managed to consume a sizeable portion of pavlova
Dinner: gnocchi with a tomato and vegetable sauce, grated cheese...fruit and Greek yoghurt
Snack: goodies bar and milk

Bottomless pits yesterday!

Caz, hope your little one gets well ASAP xx


----------



## BABY76

6am - 7oz Milk
B - Rice Crispies
S - Toast
L - Sausage, Potatoe, Cabbage & Gravy followed by Apricot's (refused)
S - Apple
T - Ploughmans Salad Roll
S - Homemade Fruit Malted Loaf
7pm - 7oz Milk


----------



## mammy2oaklen

b- ready break 
s- yoghurt coated raisens
L- hot dog sausages not great but they r the hidden veg ones followed by a orange
s- apple
d- half a jacket potato and fish followed by half a tin of pear halves


----------



## firsttimer80

this thread is great for ideas :) i struggle with ideas for snacks and just notuced Crumpets!!! Great idea :)
My Lo yesterday had -
About 6oz of whole milk when he wakes.
Brek - 1 Weetabix with Cheerios. About half a round of toast and water.
Lunch - Ham and Cheese Sandwich of which most was lobbed on the floor, Fromage Frais, some Organix crisps and a biscotti
Dinner - 1 Sausage, mash and brocolli with onion gravy (his favourite, he ate the lot) plus some of my brocolli too!! :)
Scacks - ORganix Rice cakes or crisps. Biscotti.

Today -
6oz milk when wakes 
Brek - Weetabix and lots of cheerios.
Lunch - Refused some apricot chicken and rice so had toast and some ham and a yoghurt.
Dinner - The refused apricot chicken from lunch!! Ate all of it plus half a banana and a couple of rice cakes.
Snacks, organix crisps and a biscotti.

Most my day is spent fretting about him eating and what he is eating!!


----------



## c.m.c

today Ava had...


mini shreddies with whole milk and a fresh pear,

banana sandwich (she picked the banana out and ate that-no bread!!)+ ambrosia custard and grapes.

few raisins and an innocent smoothie drink

dinner was pasta and homemade tomato and vege sauce (she ate about 3 bites) yogurt and grapes for dessert.

milk before bed.



yesterday Ava had

cheerios and milk

sausage and some potato bread

apple and orange

homemade leek and potato soup. yogurt and biscuit

milk and toast before bed


----------



## c.m.c

firsttimer80 said:


> this thread is great for ideas :) i struggle with ideas for snacks and just notuced Crumpets!!! Great idea :)
> My Lo yesterday had -
> About 6oz of whole milk when he wakes.
> Brek - 1 Weetabix with Cheerios. About half a round of toast and water.
> Lunch - Ham and Cheese Sandwich of which most was lobbed on the floor, Fromage Frais, some Organix crisps and a biscotti
> Dinner - 1 Sausage, mash and brocolli with onion gravy (his favourite, he ate the lot) plus some of my brocolli too!! :)
> Scacks - ORganix Rice cakes or crisps. Biscotti.
> 
> Today -
> 6oz milk when wakes
> Brek - Weetabix and lots of cheerios.
> Lunch - Refused some apricot chicken and rice so had toast and some ham and a yoghurt.
> Dinner - The refused apricot chicken from lunch!! Ate all of it plus half a banana and a couple of rice cakes.
> Snacks, organix crisps and a biscotti.
> 
> Most my day is spent fretting about him eating and what he is eating!!

how do you make your apricot chicken? sounds lovely:thumbup:


----------



## ValentinesGal

BABY76 said:


> ValentinesGal said:
> 
> 
> B: 1/2 banana, cereal, milk
> S: crackers
> L: Leftover chicken and cheese quesadillas, milk
> S: Cranberry/Apple bread
> D: corned beef, cabbage, black eyed peas, red potatoes, cornbread
> 
> Did you make the cranberry and apple bread? xClick to expand...

I wish I could say I made it, but its from the store :blush: It's good though lol


----------



## MrsVenn

B-porridge
L-grapes, gnocchi and some shoe string fries at GBK
D-nothing

9 Oz milk


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

Ruby had
B - 2 mini pain au chocolat (treat!)
L - 3 slices of dry bread (her choice!!?) yoghurt, pear
D - meatballs, spaghetti, pear, frozen yoghurt, pack of mini crackers and a pack of dried fruit cracker things!


----------



## ValentinesGal

B: cereal, milk
L: mixed veggies, whole banana, chicken nuggets, milk
D: macaroni cheese, crackers, milk


----------



## qpaulina42

B - millet with hazelnut milk
snack - oatmeal with raisins
L - Red lentil soup with potatoes and carrots and brown rice with wheat berries
snack - hard boiled egg, cucumber salad
D - sauerkraut soup (&#1097;&#1080;), plain yoghurt for desert


----------



## qpaulina42

oops, double post - deleted


----------



## MrsEngland

B- english muffin and fruit salad
S- digestive
L- garlic and herb cream cheese sandwich, half bag monster munch, yoghurt covered raisins
S- nana bought her some dolly mixtures
D- 2 fish fingers, potato waffle, carrots, peas and sweetcorn and a yoghurt after

Milk before bed, diluted juice through the day


----------



## liz1985

B- weetabix
L- cheese sandwhich, banana & yogurt
D- spaghetti carbonara & a biscuit

6oz of cows milk.


----------



## BABY76

6am - 7oz Milk
B - Shreddies
S - Toast
L - Pasta with Tomato & Tuna Sauce with Brocolli & Artic Roll
S - Plum
T - Sandwich with cream cheese, ham and pineapple & Homemade Tropical Fruit Smoothie
S - 2 x Cracker Bread, half a pack of cholcolate buttons
7pm - 8oz Milk


----------



## bumpy_j

B- choco hoops

L - a bit of pecorino and pine nut raviolli (like a bite)

D - Pad Thai chicken with noodles

he's also had a cupful of grapes and a tangerine


----------



## Jazzy-NICU

B-2 weetabix and milk, beaker of milk
Snack- Fruit salad and half a slice of roast with marmite
L-Cheese sandwich, mini cheddars, grapes and a mini bag of chocci buttons
Snack-Biscotti
D-Pasta, sausage and peas with a cheese sauce, strawberry custard for pudding
Milk before bed


----------



## XcupcakeX

B. Cheerios 
L. Fish pie followed by yogurt (nursery)
S. fruit (nursery)
T. Soup and seeded bread. Grapes.


----------



## mammy2oaklen

b - orange and ready break
s - some jelly beans and packet crisps (not health was with my mum)
l - cocktail sausages, tomatoes, crackers 
s - apple and 2 malted milk biscuits 
d - chicken fingers, cheese and potato pie and mac cheese


----------



## TennisGal

Brek: porridge with banana and agave, smoothie tube
Snack: they shared a hm piece of Victoria sponge and an apple juice
Lunch: toasted muffin faces, organix tomato wheels, Greek yoghurt with berries
Snack: shared some milky bar buttons, pepper strips
Dinner: chicken kebab, rice, salad, flatbread and dips. Pear tart with creme fraiche
Supper: slice of buttered toast and half a hobnob each

Both drank lots of water today, and ate lots. Joint spurt?!


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

breakfast
Ruby - bread and jam
Scarlett - porridge
Lunch - Scarlett had toasted brioche with cream cheese and a kiwi fruit. Ruby had bread and houmous, and a yoghurt
Ruby was at my mums for dinner and had fish fingers, potato wedges, broccoli, a fruit bar, an apple and a biscuit! 
Scarlett had pork and sweet potato casserole with brown rice, then some nectarine and a yoghurt.


----------



## ValentinesGal

B: cereal, milk
L: cheese stick, yogurt, banana, mixed veggies, milk
D: meatloaf, potatoes, green beans, milk


----------



## robinator

B - milk, mango & waffle with peanut butter
L - scrambled egg, grapes, sweet potato fries
D - chicken, stuffing, mashed potatoes


----------



## MrsVenn

Breakfast-two potato cakes and a banana
Lunch-jacket potato, grapes
Dinner-chicken, rice and a samosa


----------



## MrsEngland

B- peach, strawberry yoghurt 
S- crackers and some raisins
L-cheese sandwich and some hula hoops
S- digestive
D- pizza and garlic bread (nursery)
S- yoghurt raisins and milk

Dilute through the day.


----------



## BABY76

5am - 8oz milk
B - 2 x Weetabixs
S - Cheese Stick
L - Baked Sweet Potato & Bacon
S - Banana
T - Cheese and Cucumber Roll & yoghurt
7.30pm- 8oz Milk


----------



## rosie272

Charlie had:

B- porridge with blueberries
S- toast and banana (nursery)
L- Jacket potato, fruit salad (nursery)
S- Scone, grapes (nursery)
D- Chickpea Dahl, wholemeal Pitta
2 Jaffa cakes
lots of water


----------



## c.m.c

today Ava had:

Cheerios and milk

goodies bar- carrot and tomato

homemade vege soup and roll

(went to visit a friend and she ate some heroes sweets and half a sausage)

dinner- ate about 3 spoonfuls of homemade chicken and broccoli bake

supper- some cheerios and a cup of milk


----------



## Buttercup84

B Beaker of milk, bowl of cheerios and a croissant
L Pea and ham soup with bread and some grapes
Another croissant for a snack
D Fish with potatoes and broccoli and a clementine
8oz bottle before bed


----------



## Jazzy-NICU

B-Bowl of porridge and a beaker of milk
Snack-Banana
L-Sausage roll, wotsits and some blueberries
Snack-Gingerbread man
D-Spagetti in a tomato sauce with meatballs, custard for pudding
Milk before bed


----------



## MrsVenn

B-porridge with honey
L-potato cake, cod and banana
D-macaroni cheese

Snack - raspberry tart

Water and 9oz milk


----------



## BABY76

6am - 8oz Milk
B - 2 x Weetabixs & Yoghurt
S - Toast
L - Lamb, Brocolli, Carrots & Mash (Hardly ate)
S - Biscuit & cheese and cracker
T - Pesto Pasta and sweetcorn
7pm - 8oz Milk


----------



## MrsEngland

B- toast
S- yoghurt covered raisins
L- sausage roll, cupcake 
S- cup of milk
D- garlic and herb macaroni cheese, peach after

Dilute juice through the day and more milk at bed time.


----------



## Jazzy-NICU

B-Weetabix, yogurt, grapes and a beaker of milk
Snack-Chocolate Buttons
L- Cheese sandwich, bit of scrambled egg and some crisps
Snack- 2x biscuits
D-Cod with rice and veg, custard, a banana
Milk before bed and water/juice throughout the day


----------



## xnewxmummyx

B - 2 x Weetabix
S - lump of cheese :-S 
L- Sunday roast
Shared chocolate fudge cake for pudding
D - 3 crackers with soft cheese
7oz milk before bed


----------



## pinkpolkadot

B: marmite on toast, water
Milk
S: babybel, water
L: eggybread, fruit yo yo, fromage frais, water
S: organix fruity oaty bar, water
D: cheese, garlic, herb and ham pasta, fromage frais with fresh fruit, water
Milk


----------



## rosie272

Today Charlie had:

porridge with blueberries
croissant with ham
2 small bananas
roast chicken, broccoli, carrots & sweet potato
2 choc chip cookies
water all day


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

Today they had
B - Scarlett had ready brek with apple, ruby had crunchy bran
L - beef and root veg stew with jacket potato. Ruby only ate the potato. Scarlett had strawberries and blueberries for pudding.
D - toasted English muffin with cream cheese, yoghurt, organix fruit bar thing


----------



## liz1985

B- scrambled egg and beans
L- pasta with sweet corn and ham, yogurt
D- chicken stew and mash


----------



## MrsVenn

Today Mols had:

B - porridge and nabbed a bit of Daddy's pop tart!
L - Cheese sandwich, banana, Pom Bears and a potato cake! Followed by some sweets at my Mum's.
D - Breadsticks and rice. She was being a tad picky over her jacket potato and cheese. 

9oz milk


----------



## Nats21

B - Weetabix
D - Buffet type dinner - boiled egg, bread and butter, beetroot, raisons and apricots, banana, crisps
T - Pasta bolognaise / Yoghurt

xx


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

B - ready break
S - apple
L - ham sandwich 
D - chicken with peas, sweetcorn, carrots, Yorkshire pudding, boiled pots, gravy. Pancake for dessert


----------



## MrsEngland

B- toasted english muffin, yoghurt covered raisins
S- 3 chocolate coins
D- roast chicken, roast potatos, carrots, broccoli, cauliflower and gravy
S- some mini animal biscuits
D- popcorn chicken and a few fries, milkshake

Dilute juice through the day, milk before nap and bed


----------



## mommyB

He had a weird day today...

B- some beans and a piece of bacon and a few bites of banana
S- small cereal bar
L- PB&J sandwich on whole wheat
S- small amount of Greek yogurt
D- linguine pasta, chicken parm and a slice of fresh bread


----------



## robinator

B: Baked apple, cheerios
L: Grapes, cottage cheese, peas, toast
D: chicken fajita, pears, gallons of milk


----------



## TennisGal

Yesterday girls had...

Brek: banana cinammon pancakes and a smoothie
Snack: shared a piece of hm cake and shared watered down apple juice 
Lunch: ham, Philly and salad sandwiches with organix tomato puffs, stolen skips, sliced up berries, yoghurt
Snack: nakd bar and a meltdown that dinner wasn't ready
Dinner: crispy Parmesan lamb chops, oregano roast potatoes, stuffed tomato, salad...poires belle helene. Only Lizzie didn't want the chocolate sauce, so she had extra ice cream
Supper: piece of toast and biscuit


----------



## Poppy7

TennisGal said:


> Yesterday girls had...
> 
> Brek: banana cinammon pancakes and a smoothie
> Snack: shared a piece of hm cake and shared watered down apple juice
> Lunch: ham, Philly and salad sandwiches with organix tomato puffs, stolen skips, sliced up berries, yoghurt
> Snack: nakd bar and a meltdown that dinner wasn't ready
> Dinner: crispy Parmesan lamb chops, oregano roast potatoes, stuffed tomato, salad...poires belle helene. Only Lizzie didn't want the chocolate sauce, so she had extra ice cream
> Supper: piece of toast and biscuit

Your little ladies must eat you out of house and home :haha:

Their appetites are bigger than that of most horses I've owned lol! What good girls they are.


----------



## TennisGal

^^ it so comes and goes!

And when it goes, you wouldn't believe how much I hear 'not nice' from ally and 'tastes of yuck' from Lizzie :haha:


----------



## eddjanuary10

Porridge with raisins and a bit of toast a kiwi cheese sandwich Arabic rice and cucumber grilled chicken excuse the long sentence using dh phone on the beach and don't understand it!


----------



## Poppy7

TennisGal said:


> ^^ it so comes and goes!
> 
> And when it goes, you wouldn't believe how much I hear 'not nice' from ally and 'tastes of yuck' from Lizzie :haha:

:rofl: priceless!xx


----------



## Jazzy-NICU

B-Porridge and a yogurt with beaker of milk
Snack-2 heroes chocolates
L-Cheese and crackers, some tangerine, blueberries and a biscuit
Snack- Grapes and a bit of my apple
D- Will be tuna pasta with peas and sweetcorn
Milk before bed


----------



## pinkpolkadot

B weetabix with milk and berries, water
Milk
S babybel, organix crisps, water
L hummus on toast, fruit yoyo, organix oaty bar, water
S cheddars, water
S fruit yoyo
D HM chicken fried rice, fromage frais with fruit
S organix ginger bread man
Milk

(She was hungry today!)


----------



## Poppy7

Pre School day for Elliott so the children had slightly different menus...

Elliott...

B - Porridge
S - Provided by pre school
L - Packed Lunch (Jam sandwich, a small pot of hula hoops, grapes and blueberries and a fromage frais). It was Elliott's first day back so I let him help me choose everything for his lunch box.
D - h/m cottage pie inc carrots and peas with beans. Dessert was a drinkable yoghurt at his request

Lizzie...

B - Porridge
S - Banana
L - Toast, fromage frais (was really tired so went for an early nap hence small lunch)
S - Grapes and biscotti
D - h/m cottage pie inc carrots and peas with beans. Fromage frais


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

B - ruby had crunchy bran, Scarlett had Weetabix 
L - we went out. Scarlett and I shared fish pie and peas, ruby had garlic bread only *rolls eyes*
D - spaghetti with cheese and broccoli, stewed apple


----------



## MrsEngland

B- slice toast, half a peach 
S- dried fruit mix
L- veggy soup, half slice bread, milk at nap time
S- pot of peanuts, an orange
D- spaghetti bolognese, a packet of fruit juice star things

Milk before bed and dilute juice through the day


----------



## firsttimer80

my LO went back to nursery yesterday :(
so apparently he had rice crispies for breakfast and curry and rice for lunch!!
Cheese Straws for a snack in AM
Back home he had snack of Organix cheese and herb puffs
Dinner - Cheesy mash with broccoli and carrots and some left over spaghetti hoops for moisture!! Fromage Frais, a biscotti and some rice cakes.
Hungry boy today :)


----------



## mammy2oaklen

not a good day today. 
b - 1/2 a bowl of porridge
s - couple of crisps and a biscuit in preschool
l - bite out of a ham sandwich, packet of crisps and a carton of apple juice
s - naughty daddy gave him some sweets when they were out
d - cottage pie only ate half and 2small bits of brocolli followed by half a fromage fraise 
hopefully he'll have bottle of milk before bed to make up forlack of food today


----------



## mummy2be...

fairly good day for rella

breakfast- porridge with mixed in fruit cup, a tangerine

snack - handful dry cheerios

lunch- malt bread, some skips, half a banana and a yoghurt

snack - cheese cubes (didnt eat)

tea - white fish risotto, orange jelly..


----------



## MrsEngland

B- half a mushroom omelette, slice of toast and a satsuma
L- slices of pepper, carrot, cucumber and breadsticks with a garlic and herb dip and a cheese stick
S- fruit juice stars
D- wedges beans and cheese (nursery)
S- yoghurt and milk before bed


----------



## TennisGal

Brek: weetabix with chopped banana and hot oat milk
Snack: nakd bar for both
Lunch: tortilla with ham, peas and cheese added...salad of cucumber, cherry tomatoes and pepper...fromage frais with chopped up berries
Snack: half a scone each with butter and st dalfour
Dinner: Persian lamb stew with rice, flat bread and yoghurt dip. Piece of clementine cake with creme fraiche.
Supper: slice of toast and peanut butter


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

B - ruby had rice Krispies, Scarlett had porridge with stewed apple.
Snack - ruby had some shortbread, Scarlett had banana bread (we were at a coffee morning.)
L - sandwiches, Scarlett had peanut butter and cream cheese, ruby had cheddar. They both had organix carrot sticks, and some stewed apple.
D - homemade pizza, Scarlett had a tangerine, ruby had a banana.


----------



## charlotte-xo

B- Redy brek with banana, cup of milk.
s- hm banana muffin and half a cup of cheese (he pinched it out of the fridge :haha: )
L- hm toad in the hole with cabbage, peas, broccoli and a few roast potatoes.
s-a few grapes and a kit kat finger.
T- cornflake coated chicken nuggets, tomato, cucumber, beetroot and wedges.
supper was toast with apricot jam, bowl of redy brek and his cup of milk. Drank juice and a smoothie throughout.

today was a GOOD day ;)


xx


----------



## pinkpolkadot

B marmite on toast, water
Milk
S babybel, water
S few organix cheesey biscuits
L hummus on oatcakes, a few organix crisps, fruit yoyo, organix oaty bar, water
S 2 cheddars, fruit yoyo, water
D spicy mince and rice pitta and salsa dip, fromage frais with fruit puree, water
S organix ginger bread man (think I am single handedly keeping these people in business :haha:)
Milk


----------



## WanaBaba

Brek - Shreddies. Handful of blueberries. Cup of milk.
Lunch - beans on toast with cheese. Half a banana, clementine, grapes and blueberries with plain yogurt.
Snack - organix oaty bar
Dinner - low fat sausage with mashed potato and veg. Clementine, grapes and plain yogurt.
Supper - 2 Weetabix.


----------



## MrsVenn

Molly had:

B-porridge with honey
L-ham sandwich, banana, 4 cheese twists and some fruit cake
D-lamb filled pitta and some jacket potato

18oz milk!!


----------



## mommyB

B- a couple mini pancakes and strawberries
S- a couple pizzele cookies (Italian cookies, homemade with very little sugar)
L- grilled cheese sandwich on whole wheat and a drinkable yogurt
D- a piece of homemade lasagna, small bowl of strawberry Greek yogurt and a small slice of lemon pound cake


----------



## mammy2oaklen

breakfast - bowl if ready brek
snack - he was in preschool so bowl of fruit
lunch - up my mums she madr him fish fingers and wedges
snack - banana
dinner - chicken casserole.with mash potato and a yogurt for dessert. then had a small snack size pack of party rings
bottle of milk before bed


----------



## BABY76

4am - 8oz bottle
B - shreddies & milk
S - pear
L - bean & barley hotpot, cous cous & yorkshire pudding
T - jacket potato & vegetable sticks followed by fruit salad 
S - crackerbread and cheese
7pm 8oz bottle


----------



## Scoobys mummy

B- 1 weetabix, a tiny bit of bagel,cup of milk
S- fruit pot and raisins at home then some cheese and pancake at toddler group
L- beans and mini sausages,cheese stick
D- Irish stew,some bread and a yogurt. One whole bite of banana.


----------



## Poppy7

Breakfast - Cheerios, Weetabix and cranberry wheats for Els. Cheerios for Lizzie
Snack - Shared carrot cake and had a banana each
Lunch - Both had peanut butter on toast, apple and a yoghurt each
Snack - Elliott shared hula hoops with me. Lizzie had an orange and a biscotti
Dinner - Chicken and tomato pasta bake which they both completely scoffed!! They had a festive caramel treat each for dessert and shared an orange and some grapes


----------



## Buttercup84

B Beaker of milk, some melon and 1 weetabix then toast at Frankie and Benny's!
L C&G chicken pasta meal and half a jar of rice pudding
Organix biscuit for a snack
D Maggi chicken balti with rice
8oz bottle before bed


----------



## sequeena

B - banana, 2 yoghurts, small piece of cheese on toast
L - some chips, sausage, beans, roasted veg, peas, yorkshire pudding, profiteroles (we ate out so he had a mixture of what we had)
D - home made fish and chips and mushy peas

Snacks - raisins, small bag of crisps, cheese


----------



## eddjanuary10

B- toast & plain yogurt with honey & raisins
s- oat bar
L- baked potato with bolognese sauce
s- a frube, blueberries
D- dhal & plain rice.


----------



## MrsEngland

B- a banana, a satsuma and a smoothie made with berries, banana, spinach and milk.
L- mushroom, onion, pepper and spinach omelette, 2 crackers with cream cheese.
S- fruit juice stars
D- half a jacket potato with cheese and beans and sausages, peach yoghurt

Milk before bed and dilute juice through the day.


----------



## rosie272

Mrs England that's fab your Lo will have spinach in a smoothie! I tried that once and you would've thought I'd given him some poison to drink :haha: 

today Charlie had:

B: rice krispies, blueberries
s: toast and an apple
l: sausage casserole, fruit salad
s: 1/2 scone, grapes
d: small portion h/m lasagne, broccoli & carrots, 2 cookies
lots water


----------



## dan-o

Very fussy day today:

B- refused (cereal, toast)
L- refused (sausage roll, homemade apricot flapjack) wanted only fruit juice and had a tantrum to prove the point lol
Snack- two bites crumpet
D- chicken breast, beans, new potatoes (launched the potatoes tho) custard with fresh blueberries and banana 
Milk at nap and bedtime.

Hope tomorrows better, will try to tempt him with a smoothie, think his teeth are hurting again (cutting 8 at once!)


----------



## Poppy7

Both had exactly the same to eat today....

B - Cheerios
S - Pear, carrot, breadstick and tomato
L - Jacket potato with cheese and beans. Banana. Yoghurt covered strawberry pieces
S - 1/2 slice toast with jam. Grapes
D - Spaghetti Bolognese. Raspberry luxury yoghurt. Shared a Mars Icecream
S - Shared an apple


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

B - ruby had crunchy bran, Scarlett had ready brek with apple
L - cheesey wholemeal scones with butter. Ruby had a fromage frais. Scarlett had pineapple and grapes.
D - veggie sausage with roasted butternut squash and onion gravy. Ruby had an apple and a digestive. Scarlett had homemade rice pudding with stewed apricots, and some more grapes


----------



## MrsVenn

B-porridge and honey
L-beans on toast followed by cornbread and yoghurt
D-corn on the cob, breaded chicken. yoghurt and some marshmallows.

9oz milk


----------



## highhopes19

breakfast: porridge and a banana
snack: cucumber sticks
lunch: pasta with ham and tomato and basil sauce with grated cheese
9oz bottle before nap
dinner: cheese and potato pie, yogurt
9oz bottle


----------



## Hotbump

Sooo happy :dance: Jovanni has always been underweigh and only weighed 26.9 lbs at almost 4 years old...Then he was struck with a virus and then with the swine flu making his weight go down to 25.3 lbs :( But lately he has been eating soo well!

8oz of pediasure
B: Donut with orange juice (bad mommy :haha:)
S: bowl of strawberries
L: 3 fish sticks and french fries with ketchup, and 4 oz of apple juice
S: Bowl of cereal
D: Grilled chicken with avocado and 4 oz of whole milk
T: thomas the train gummies
S: (He saw me eating ramen noodles) A bit of ramen noodles with a guayaba and orange juice
And now he just asked for some grapes :happydance:


----------



## BABY76

7am - 8oz Milk
B - weetabixs
S - cheedars
L - chicken, cheese, bread & custard
T - sausage roll & salad


----------



## rosie272

b- boiled egg and toast fingers, innocent smoothie
s- grapes and a small apple
l- quorn spaghetti bolognese, garlic ciabatta, blueberries
s- breadsticks & humous, 5 jelly babies
d- plain chicken breast, cherry tomatoes, ciabatta bread
banana


----------



## Emzywemzy

Breakfast- frosties and milk
Snack- cheese cubes, grapes, strawberries, melon 
Lunch- cheese sandwich, fromage frais, few hoola hoops and a pear
Dinner- Chunky vegetable soup and bread


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

B - ruby had rice krispies multi grain shapes, Scarlett had Weetabix.
L - toasted English muffin with cream cheese, apple
Snack - a bit of a fruit scone
D - homemade leek and ham quiche, a few oven chips and broccoli. Ruby had a banana, Scarlett had rice pudding and a few tangerine segments


----------



## MeAndMyShadow

B-Scrambled eggs with onion and cheese, buttered toast
S-Goldfish crackers and oatmeal cookie
L-Spaghetti Bol with cheese, biscotti, cheddar cheese cubes
S-lollipop and 2 gummies
D-4 piece nugget and small fries from McDonald's
Wasn't the healthiest choices today lol


----------



## MaskedKitteh

Yesterday
B: Toast with peanut butter and 1/2 an apple each
S: Blueberrys
L: Scrambled eggs and sausage
D: Pasta with tomato and veg sauce.


----------



## MrsEngland

B- boiled egg, mushrooms, cherry tomatoes and a peach yoghurt, dilute juice
L- half a jacket with cheese, fruit salad and some mochi (from yo sushi), apple juice
S- banana, more dilute
D- HM chicken soup, slice bread and a bag of juice stars

Milk before bed


----------



## bluehorse

My two little ones today...

Breakfast: Shreddies with milk; 1/2 a banana each
Snacks: Grace had apple and raisins; Rowan had mini ricecakes
Lunch: Grace had bean and veg casserole with new potatoes and carrots followed by a chocolate mousse (at nursery) Rowan had tomato soup and fresh bread followed by a hm peanut butter and banana muffin (with his Daddy)
Snacks: A dried apricot each
Dinner: hm cheese and onion quiche with salad (Grace ignored the salad!); tinned peaches with fromage frais


----------



## emsiee

Shreddies
Toast
Tuna mayo and onion sandwich
Quavers
2 chocolate biscuits
Beef stew and vegetables 
A yoghurt


----------



## sequeena

B - scrambled eggs and whole wheat toast
L - ham sandwich, 2 yoghurts
D - 'healthy egg and chips' (cubed potatoes, mushrooms, shallots and oregano baked then eggs baked in at the end

Snacks - quavers, organix gingerbread men, banana


----------



## Buttercup84

Sippy cup of milk
B Bowl of cheerios, half a banana
L Baked beans, a muffin, Little Yeos yoghurt
Snack: Other half of the banana, clementine, 2 apple ricecakes
D Scouse and half a crusty cob
8oz bottle of milk


----------



## sequeena

Scrambled eggs, banana, cheese sandwich, raisins.

Not much really.


----------



## ellismum

B: 2 Weetabix with sliced banana
S: At pre school and they have veg sticks and fruit out the while session.
L: 2 Crumpets, 2 poached eggs, Frube
S: Grapes and 
D: Sausages, Cheesy Mash and Beans with peas mixed in. Refused to touch it despite liking everything on the plate.


----------



## MrsVenn

B-refused porridge, toast and so had a potato cake and a fruit pouch.
L-lentil and vegetable soup with dough balls. 
D-sausage, beef and noodles with broccoli tempura. 

S-Peppa pig fairy cake
18oz milk


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

B - Scarlett had porridge with stewed apple, ruby had corn flakes 
L - ruby had a toasted English muffin and scrambled egg, then some Greek yoghurt with honey. Scarlett had a cream cheese and peanut butter sandwich and some mango
D - Scarlett had fish pie with peas and broccoli, then a tangerine, some apple and mango. Ruby had fish fingers, mash, broccoli, 2 yoghurts, half an apple, pack of mini crackers and pack of fruit wriggles!.haha. Nursery said she had 2 helpings of tea as well!


----------



## Scoobys mummy

B- Cheerios
S- cheese stick and some quavers
L- scrambled egg and we shared my baguette pizza, yogurt
S- raisins and more cheese (she can ask for cheese now lol,think its a novelty)
D- savoury mince and bb potatoes,fruit pot


----------



## emsiee

Shredded wheat
Toast and jam
Breadsticks and a tangerine at playgroup
A cheese and ham sandwich 
A yoghurt
Chilli and rice
Garlic and cheese bread
Yoghurt and fruit


----------



## Katteh

Breakfast: shreddies and half a fruit and fibre bagel
Lunch: wheat wrap with homemade pumpkin falafel, houmous, grated carrot, raw baby spinach and a bit of chilli sauce, a babybel, followedby an orange, half a banana and some apple
Dinner: fish fingers, peas and sweetcorn and couscous with roasted veggies


----------



## mammy2oaklen

b - bowl of ready brek
s - biscuit from the bakery we went to order his pasties and sausage rolls for his bday party and he walked all the way so had a treat
l - chicken fingers and packet if cheese puffs
s - apple
d - fish with cucumber and tomatoes. followed by yogurt and a orange
bottle of milk before bed


----------



## rosie272

Charlie had:

b: poached egg on toast, blueberries
s: 2 oatcakes
l: h/m tomato soup, Apple
s: small banana
d: baked salmon, broccoli, sugar snap peas, root mash, 2 jaffa cakes


----------



## Scoobys mummy

B- Cheerios (refused) toast (refused) yogurt (ate)
S- asked for cheese and took two bites and gave it to the dog
L- beans and toast (ate 3 spoons of beans) fruit pot (refused) 
S- quavers (refused) and a few raisins
D- literally nothing

:cry: awful day,think its her teeth (she only has [email protected] months)


----------



## sequeena

Toast, quavers, banana, omelette, sweet and sour chicken, organix gingerbread


----------



## Buttercup84

B Bowl of cheerios, half a muffin, half a banana, beaker of milk
L Fish pie and banana yoghurt
Snack: Blueberries, half a banana and 2 apple ricecakes
D HM vegetable soup, toast and some grapes
Bottle of milk at bedtime


----------



## pa2k84

Breakfast: Mini pancake (think was a lemon and raisin one), big bowl porridge with raisins and bag of fruity stars
Lunch: Hot cross bun, mini cheddars, grapes then a few smarties (probs around 7 or 8 he kept feeding them to me :haha: )
Snack: helped his dad to make pizzas so ate lots peppers, mushrooms and sweetcorn whilst 'helping' to chop 
Tea: homemade pizza and potato wedges followed by a kiwi and yoghurt


----------



## TennisGal

Today both girls had....

Brek: banana and cinnamon pancakes with agave and Greek yoghurt
Snack: shared an apple juice and a cupcake 
Lunch: cheese, tomato and ham hot baguette with lentil and veggie soup...smoothie...few pombears
Snack: crumpet with philly for Lizzie, with almond butter for ally
Dinner: jambalaya, salad, crusty bread...white choc and raspberry blondie with ice cream for Lizzie...Boston Brownie with ice cream for ally


----------



## MrsVenn

B - Porridge
L - 1 1/2 rounds of a ham sandwich, Pom bears, fruit pouch, fairy cake.
D - Baked brocolli, grilled chicken and sweet potato wedges (but left those..) Mango and raisins.


----------



## caz_hills

B - weetabix and some grapes
Snack - raisins and a few grapes
L - spag Bol from last nights dinner and peas then satsuma
Snack - Ella's kitchen cookie things
Tea - omelette with ham an peas then grapes and apple


----------



## Sarah lo

B-porridge
Snack- quavers
L- butternut squash soup, bread sticks, angel delight
Snack - carrot sticks and (still frozen!) frozen peas
D- steak pie, potatoes and veg, raspberry jelly


----------



## fairypop

B: weetabix, grapes and a piece of toast
L: jacket potato with cottage cheese and carrots followed by yoghurt and dried fruit
T: marmite sandwich, babybel, a few wot sits and grapes


----------



## ShanandBoc

B - Weetbix with banana, slice of wholemeal toast with promite
L - Grapes, watermelon, crackers, cheese, cucumber
D - Take away pizza :/

Snacks - 2 wholegrain biscuits, handful of sultanas, 3 x mini wholemeal muffins, handful of raisins


----------



## MrsVenn

B - Porridge and honey
L - Ham sandwich, roasted new potatoes. Ice cream, strawberries and raspberries.
D - Ham sandwich again, a hot cross bun, fruit pouch, raisins and 1/2 fairy cake.

9ozz milk


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

B - Scarlett had Weetabix with stewed apple, ruby had crunchy bran.
L - both had roast lamb, roast potatoes, parsnips, broccoli and carrots, followed by homemade sticky toffee pudding :) then Scarlett had an orange as well!
D - both had crumpets with fruit spread, ruby had an apple and a yoghurt, Scarlett had mango chunks


----------



## TennisGal

Girls today...

Brek: scrambled eggs on toasted muffin, hm smoothie
Snack: cupcake and handful of sliced berries
Lunch: chicken quesadillas with salsa, pepper strips with guacamole, veggie crisps, Plum from frais
Snack: organix carrot puffs
Dinner: braised lamb shanks with chorizo, mashed potatoes and veggies chucked in with lamb shanks...pudding was leftover warmed brownies / blondies with ice cream


----------



## sequeena

Peanut butter on toast (half), banana (half), ham sandwich, quavers, sundried tomato and mozzarella crisp bakes, a few chips


----------



## MrsEngland

B- toast
S- fruit stars
L- cheese spread sandwich, wotsits, cheese stick and yoghurt and she stole some of my chips n daddys fish (we were out)
S- bag of mini cookies
D- fish fingers, herb new potatoes, carrots and broccoli, rice pudding with HM cinnemon apple sauce

Milk before bed


----------



## MrsVenn

B - Porridge and a bite of Daddy's pop tart..
L - Grilled chicken, French baguette, spat out the cherry tomatoes she attempted to eat. Fruit pouch and copious amounts of grapes.
D - Ham sandwich, some Pom Bears, a From Frais and nectarine jelly with fruit in. 

Blackcurrant juice and water.
9oz milk


----------



## stephx

B: Cheerios 

L: Tuna wraps with tomato and cucumber 

T: Chicken with peas

S: Satsuma, banana, pancake,


----------



## liz1985

LO has eaten loads today. It wasn't a normal day though, he wouldn't normally eat this much lol.

B- full English (all grilled, poached etc, not fried) sausage, bacon, egg, tomatoes, beans and toast. 

L- carvery- Yorkshire pudding, turkey, carrots, green beans, mash, stuffing & cauliflower

D- tuna pasta bake & yogurt

No snacks

The meal out for lunch was unexpected or we wouldn't have had such a big breakfast. He ate it all though, haha.


----------



## bluehorse

Both my two...

(Grace's birthday party today so lunch was lots of little party bits!)

Breakfast: Shreddies with blueberries and milk
Snack: Rowan had a breadstick and Grace had a drumstick lolly from the pass-the-parcel layer.
Lunch: Sandwiches (cheese, marmite, jam), carrot and cucumber sticks, cherry tomato, mini Organix ricecakes, crisps, grapes, strawberries, raspberries, dried prunes and apricots, mini gingerbread man and a few chocolate buttons (They both ate LOADS!)
Dinner: Quorn sausage with mashed potato and baked beans; slice of birthday cake


----------



## caz_hills

Breakie - strawberry flavour kids porridge

Snack - raisins

Lunch - homemade fish pie with peas and carrots then half an Ella's kitchen vanilla cookie thing and raisins

Snack - little kids flapjack bar as we were on the go

Tea - he ate LOADS! He had some roasted chicken breast, pasta tubes and broccoli then yogurt with mashed banana in it :)

Plus milk in the am and pm x


----------



## MumOfPlenty

Ok... My toddler is 2 and 2 months.

For brekkie she had 2 slices of toast, a bowl of cornflakes and a bottle (9oz) of tea.

For lunch she had 2 weetabix with milk (no sugar) because I was being lazy and the other kids had already had noodles and stuff - and another 9oz bottle of tea. 

For tea she had homemade toad in the hole (a 2 normal sized sausage portion) with beans and a 9oz bottle of vimto no extra sugar juice. 

For snacks she will usually have fruit, banana or half an apple or grapes. I hate the mess oranges make and she's allergic to fresh strawberries and cherry tomatoes! Drinkswise its usually either tea, (made without sugar but with a minimum of 5oz of milk) or sugar free/no added sugar juice or milkshake. 

This is a pretty typical daily deal for us - all of our five children have been brought up with a diet solid in weetabix or porridge (at least once or twice a day) along with fresh fruit - I don't feel guilty about giving it to them as it contains much of what they need - and they all seem pretty happy and healthy!

This is a great thread. I'm gonna keep checking in - not only does it give ideas but itll help me to keep an eye on what baby girlie is eating :thumbup:


----------



## MrsVenn

B-Porridge with honey
L - Jacket potato and cheese but refused so ended up having plain bread and grated cheese. Grapes.
D - Couscous, a Cumberland sausage and fish. (very random). Pudding was a few mini marshmallows.

7oz milk and fizzy water all day.


----------



## rosie272

Charlie had:

B: sausage, grilled tomato, scrambled eggs
D: Chicken breast, loads green veggies, small baked potato
S: red apple, blackberries, breadsticks
Loads water and a cup of tea with 2 digestive biscuits


----------



## mummy2be...

yesterday rel had

b- cheerios and blueberries

s- humzinger

l- cheese and tomato flst bread, cheery tomatoes, cucumber, skips and a yoghurt

s- apple ricecakes

d- roast chicken, sproats, broc, roast carrots, roast parsnips, yorkshire pudding and gravy
followed by bannoffee pie 

good day for rel


----------



## MrsVenn

B-some porridge
L-3 bread sticks and 2 small bits of grilled chicken.
D-grilled chicken, noodles and cauliflower. 

Lots of sparkling water. She's not very well :(


----------



## MeAndMyShadow

chicken, bacon, ranch pasta...nom nom nom


----------



## MeAndMyShadow

B-Cheese and Egg Muffin
L-pizza and chips


----------



## mayb_baby

B- Weetabix x2, and a small fruit salad
L- Cottage pie
D- Chicken friend rice
S-Toast, hot milk, peppa crisps


----------



## CaptainMummy

Breakfast - Krave cereal and handful of blueberries

Snack - mini doughnut whilst shopping in Tesco!

LUnch - Slice of toast and spaghetti hoops.

She will probably have a banana and some pombear crisps when she wakes, and im making beef stew with potatoes and carrots for dinner. Oh, and some sort of supper too =)


----------



## TennisGal

So far / will be:

Brek: both had porridge with chopped dates and a smoothie
Snack: oat milk and half a mini donut each
Lunch: cheese and ham toasted sandwich...chopped cucumber, tomatoes and pepper with houmous...organix tomato wheels...fromage frais
Snack: leftover fereni
Dinner: lamb dhansak (or anthrax as Lizzie is calling it :rofl:), rice, chapati, bhindi bhaji, raita...pear Anjou cake and creme fraiche.


----------



## MrsVenn

B-porridge
L-grilled chicken, corn on the cob and jacket potato
D-will be tomato soup, roll and strawberries.


----------



## eddjanuary10

b- 2 weetabix 
s- slice of fruit toast, tangerine
l- tuna sandwich
d- fish fingers, mash & carrots
will probably have some rice pudding later


----------



## mayb_baby

Brek: strawberrys chopped with banana ontop of his weetabix
Lunch: tomato and cottage cheese toastie with some skips on the side
Snack: frube, oranges and a kiwi
Dinner: sausages, peas and homemade oven chips


----------



## brunette&bubs

B- homemade banana strawberry smoothie
L- tacos
D- chicken nuggets, goldfish, and oreos

I made a delicious pasta but he wanted none of that

Does anyone have suggestions on how to make him eat veggies.

I sometimes blend spinach, broccoli, avocado etc in a smoothie with fruit in it for him and he has no idea.

But he would never eat peas, carrot sticks, etc.

I'm literally going to have him go through the "snacks" we have (goldfish, crackers, cookies, etc.) then im not buying anymore.


----------



## Scoobys mummy

b- one weetabix, 1/2 banana and a mini pancake
s- toast at toddler group
l-mac and cheese
s-a cheese stick (cheese mad my dd) and milk
d- beef sausages,new potatoes and brocolli, yogurt tube thing


----------



## eddjanuary10

b- rice crispies then 2 melon slices
l- cheese sandwich, a yogurt, annabel karmel apple crisps, a banana & raisins
d- fish pie with extra broccoli on the side, half a gingerbread man


----------



## MrsVenn

B-porridge
L-a sausage roll and packet of Organix puffs. Strawberries.
D-toad in the hole, licked a bit of pepper And then had ice cream. 

10oz milk


----------



## emsiee

Jess has been poorly since wednesday so not ate much at all, anything is a bonus at the moment. 

Today has been:
Bran flakes
Half a piece if toast
2 ice lollies
Half a crumpet 

Not good but really struggling at the moment


----------



## dani_tinks

B - half a bowl of porridge with nutmeg and cinnemon
L - cherrie tomatoes, cucumber, crusty bread, few hulla hoops and a few cocktail sausages.
two pieces of victoria sponge cake
D - Will be cheese and tomato pizza with garlic bread and cherry tomatoes
P - Will be a yoghurt tube and some fruit - banana and strawbs probably.


----------



## mayb_baby

B -A bowl of porridge 
L - Leek and potato soup with bread
D - Pizza and garlic bread
s- fruit salad and a milky bar


----------



## rosie272

Charlie tried new food today! So pleased as it's been hard getting him just to actually taste something different..

B: boiled egg, toast, Apple juice
L: banana, Apple slices, jaffa cake
D: rack of lamb with anchovie crust - and wanted more! Spring cabbage, leeks,fondant potatoes, lemon drizzle cake
Lots of water


----------



## Katteh

Breakfast: bowl of cereal and half a banana
Lunch: roast beef, brocolli, mashed swede, carrots, a Yorkshire pudding and a roast potato, followed by a yoghurt
Dinner: hm brocolli and Stilton soup with baguette, followed by kiwi fruit, strawberries, grapes and blueberries


----------



## dani_tinks

B - nothing, refused.
L - cherry tomatoes, bread & butter, cucumber, carrot sticks
S - chocolate buttons and hulla hoops
D - salmon fillet, new potatoes and green beans
P - fruit and yoghurt


----------



## liz1985

Noah's been at nursery today, he had

Toast and fruit
Chicken and tomato pasta bake with garlic bread
Fruit for snacks

I'm making his tea
Mash fish fingers and beans


----------



## eddjanuary10

Rosie272- Charlie's dinner looks so good no wonder he wanted more! That's good he tried new things and so many veggies too can you tell him to have a word with Ihsan please, lol

Today

b- 2weetabix, 1 frube
l- hm veggie soup (used 5 veg) all must be blended otherwise Mr no vegs won't eat it!
s- oat bar, an apple, hm banana milkshake
d-chicken with toast & hummus! (he wouldn't eat the wraps we had hence the toast)


----------



## sequeena

B - smrambled eggs and toast
L - pitta, roast chicken, plum tomatoes
D - roast chicken, sweet corn, peas, cauliflower cheese
P - strawberries, blueberries, grapes, yoghurt
S - small piece dark chocolate


----------



## xnewxmummyx

B - offered weetabix but refused

S - fruit and pomp bear crisps at playgroup

L - tuna sandwich and fromage frais

T - Offered fish, mash, parsley sauce, peas and carrots but refused 

S - yoghurt

Milk for bed

X


----------



## mayb_baby

A lot of fluids 
Just a yogurt and some of my stew as he is poorly :(


----------



## 080509

Porridge
3 tangerines
sausages and beans, half a banana
herby chicken and savoury rice 
half a kitkat off daddy lol
toast


----------



## MrsEngland

B- home made banana bread and dilute juice
L- hm bean chili with rice and cheese, peach yoghurt and cup of coconut milk 
S- fruit (nursery)
D- crumpets (nursery)
S- 2 apricot fromage frais, sachet of mango puree (meant to be stored for when we start weaning DD2 but she's taken a liking to them!!)

Milk before bed.


----------



## Foxy89

so far 

B- banana and fromage frais, some cornflakes from me and OH
L- Cheese toastie, kiwi and fromage frais
D- might be a roast not decided yet


----------



## dani_tinks

B - Didn't want anything so had a milk
L - Cocktail sausages, cheese and onion sandwich and some crisps
S - two bananas
D - home made chicken nuggets, new potatoes, carrots & green beans
P - yoghurt tube and milk


----------



## Loozle

B- cup of milk, 1 weetabix, grapes.
S- digestive biscuit.
L- cheese sandwich on wholemeal bread, baby plum tomatoes, 2 slices of ham. Yoghurt.
Milk at naptime.
S- banana.
D- jacket potato with beans & cheese and small slice of ham & mushroom pizza. Kiwi fruit.
Will be going to bed in 5 minutes with another cup of milk.


----------



## Foxy89

Foxy89 said:


> so far
> 
> B- banana and fromage frais, some cornflakes from me and OH
> L- Cheese toastie, kiwi and fromage frais
> D- might be a roast not decided yet

ended up being chicken dippers, smiley faces and beans
p- peach slices and icecream


now in bed with milk


----------



## sequeena

Not a great day, he's been teething.

Toast with garlic and herb cheese (none), 1 banana (ate almost all of), quavers (none), organix gingerbread (all of), 1 small plum tomato, a few grapes, a few bluberries, half bowl homemade leek and potato soup and 1/4 pitta bread.


----------



## louandivy

geez ivy didnt stop eating today

B: a bowl of fruit and fibre and a scotch pancake with a cup of milk
S: a few cheese cubes, some raisins, apricots and goji berries and another scotch pancake
L: half a pitta bread, and upon her insistence ANOTHER half a bloody scotch pancake
S: 2 fig rolls, and a big bowl of banana, grapes and strawberries
D: bacon and pea risotto plus half of my salad, blueberries with yoghurt and a bit of honey for dessert

Not the best eating day!


----------



## MrsEngland

She didn't eat very much today she's getting her back teeth and they are really hurting her poor baby :hugs:

B- crumpet with lemon curd
S- raisins
L- refused
S- milk, yoghurt and bite of a banana
D- half a sausage, bit of yorkshire pudding, some carrots

Milk before bed.


----------



## MrsVenn

Interesting day here:

B - Toast with peanut butter
S - Organix oaty bar
L - Fish fingers, toast and refused the cauliflower.
S - A punnet of strawberries!!
D - Pilau rice, grilled chicken. Pud was raspberries with a bit of grated chocolate on but she changed her mind.


----------



## Butterfly2

B. Rice Krispies and bottle of milk
L. Toast
D. Salmon fingers, carrots, cauliflower and potato mash
Yoghurt for pudding
S. A biscuit and bottle of milk


----------



## kazzzzy

I'm new here, was looking for inspiration for my Little girl's menu !!

Here's what she had today -
B - Bowl of ready brek & half a banana
S - apple flavoured rice cake & a peach
L - Beans & toast & yogurt 
S - Fairy cake 
D - Pasta with small bit of pesto & roast chicken


----------



## Scoobys mummy

B- fruit pot and toast,cup of milk
S- small chocolate lolly while I was in Iceland
L- scrambled egg and beans
S- nothing today,offered cheese and grapes but wasn't bothered
D- sausage,baby potatoes and her body wight in broccoli, fruit pouch


----------



## CaptainMummy

Today was a pigout for Paige... We were over at a friends house and she just ate EVERYTHING!

Breakfast - bowl of cocoops, some strawberries and blueberries
Snack/lunch - Here goes... small milkybar, handful of skips, mini roll and ham, half a babybell, a few grapes, white choc chip cookie. (I hope thats all!)
After nap - some more blueberries
Dinner - chicken dippers and potato letters, yoghurt and a few smarties.

Not every day is as terrible as this! Usually just Fridays as thats when we have playdates and healthy eating goes to pot :D SHe does love her veggies and eats very well most other days!


----------



## butterfly_x

Everyones tots eat quite a lot eh! 

Ava ate;
B - Wbix, banana & a fruit shoot
S - Apple
L - Toast, grapes, Big yog & goodies crisps
D - Chicken in a bag mix (peppers, onions, potatoes) + a yog


----------



## princesspie

Wow!! Everyone eats so well! :/ 
Well my lg doesn't eat nowhere near as much as this

Breakfast she is funny with, she has to be up at least an hour before she will eat and by this point I'm normally rushing. Managed about half a weetabix and 6oz of cow & gate growing up milk

Snack- 2 custard cream biscuits and water

Lunch, half a chicken and stuffing sandwich (ready made kind from tesco) half a bag of ready salted French fry crisps. Tesco flavoured water. 

Afternoon snack- she picked at one of those pots with biscuits and chocolate that you dip.
Water.

I'm just making dinner, she is having mashed potato, chicken, carrots, broccoli and 2 sprouts and a yogurt for after. She probably won't eat much of this and will be pinching my nann bread of my plate later :) 

7oz of cow and gate growing up milk at bed time, and maybe another at about 3am.
Ok, now I've wrote it down it does seem she didn't do too bad! Lol


----------



## MrsVenn

B - Porridge, bowl of strawberries
S - Munched her way through several breadsticks but number unknown as it was stealth like.
L - Ham sandwich, banana, fruit pouch, Pom Bears
D - Chicken, roast potatoes. Ice cream.

9oz milk


----------



## Blu10

Yesterday Oliver ate:

Brekki: Rice Krispies, toast, blueberries and a beaker of milk
Snack: raisins
Lunch: Hot Dog and a yoghurt
Snack: half an apple
Dinner: snacky dinner of babybel cheese, ham, salad, half a pork pie, few crisps, raspberries, blueberries and then half an egg custard afterwards.
Before bed: beaker of milk


----------



## bluehorse

My two today.... 
B - Blueberry wheats with milk, half a banana each
S - Rowan had prunes, Grace had a choc-chip biscuit
L - Tuna mayo baguette, cherry tomato; Grace had an apple for pud and Rowan had an orange
D - Cheese and tomato pizza with new potatoes, salad leaves, tomatoes and colslaw (Grace refused the salad and Rowan refused the potatoes!); fromage frais


----------



## pa2k84

B: porridge with raisins followed by blueberries and yoghurt
L: Crackers, cheese, apple slices, grapes and cucumber followed by little bar of choc from his Christmas tin!
T: spaghetti with chunky veg (onion, courgette, peas and sweetcorn) with bread and hm apple and blackberry crumble with custard


----------



## MrsVenn

Molly had:
B-porridge and strawberries
L-grilled chicken, ham sandwich, fruit pouch and a chicolate coin.
D-sausages, scrambled egg and toast. Homemade blueberry muffin for Pud.


----------



## TennisGal

Girls have munched...

Brek: both had scrambled egg on toasted, buttered muffin...both had a hm smoothie
Snack: they 'shared' a bag of tomato organix puffs (lots of screeching and bag pulling) and had half a nakd bar each
Lunch: Chicken and cheese quesadillas...with guacamole (Lizzie didn't have much, concerned it is giants snot) and salsa (again, Lizzie not interested) Lizzie had a banana, Ally hAd chopped up grapes. Both had a yoghurt
Snack: half a plain scone, buttered, with squished banana on it (odd request)
Dinner: beef bourgignon, mashed pots, cabbage and broccoli. Sticky toffee pudding and ice crea 
Supper: round of toast with Philly.


----------



## ellie27

My 15 month old had.....

-weetabix with banana for breakfast
-scrambled egg and baked beans for lunch then yogurt
-lentil, carrot and chicken soup followed by yogurt

snacks of blueberries/grapes/raisins :flower:


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

Breakfast - Scarlett had porridge with stewed apple. Ruby was at her dad's.
Lunch - Scarlett had a bit of a toasted teacake and some peach. Ruby had a ham sandwich.
Dinner - beef casserole and mash, broccoli, sticky toffee pudding, and Scarlett also had an orange


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

Haha tennisgal, almost the same dinner...


----------



## sequeena

So far he's had scrambled eggs, grapes and blueberries, mash sweet corn peas and pork.


----------



## MrsVenn

B- Porridge
L - Ham sandwich, fruit pouch, oaty bar, a banana and some raisins.
D - 2 potato cakes, some of my prawns, licked a bit of lettuce and a pancake.

9oz milk, plenty of water


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

B - ruby had all bran, Scarlett had porridge with apple
L - ruby had a bagel with fruit spread, 2 yoghurts. Scarlett had cream cheese on toast and a tangerine
D - pancakes, Scarlett had a savoury one with cheese and leeks and a sweet one with stewed apple and vanilla ice cream (a tiny bit haha.) then she had blueberries, raisins and some peach! Ruby had a ham and cheese pancake and a chocolate Philadelphia pancake :)


----------



## mammy2oaklen

Yesterday was
B- ready brek 
s- i was shopping so to keep him quiet it was packet of fireman sam crisps and snack size pack of jammie dodgers
L- cheese and ham pizza he picked when we went shopping
s- pancake with raspberries and blueberries. Went out with his daddy and had a little bowl of sweets too.
D- hot dog sausages and potato croquettes. Followed by a yogurt and a apple 
milk before bed too


----------



## MrsEngland

B- english muffin with jam
S- digestive
L- pizza pasta bake, banana and apple fruit pouch
S- pancakes (nursery)
D- homemade mini pizzas (nursery)
S- bowl of yoghurt and berries, half an english muffin

She had a mega hungry day!


----------



## mammy2oaklen

B- bowl of blueberries and raspberries, followed by ready brek.
S - snack pack of jammie dodgers.
L - tomatoes, ham, crisps and raisins. Followed by a plum
D- chicken, chips and tomato ketchup followed by a yogurt
bottle of milk before bed


----------



## CaptainMummy

B - small bowl of cookie crisp cereal, followed by some grapes and blueberries

S - toddlers she had 2 organix gingerbread men, a few raisins, couple of corn puff crisps, half a mini teacake.

L - 2 thin skinless sausages and spahgetti hoops

S - handful of pom bear crisps and a few raisins

D - pasta bolognaise and garlic bread. Followed by grapes and blueberries.

Did give her an ice lolly thing in the bath but she didnt touch it!


----------



## Blu10

today Oliver had:

B: cheerios & toast
S: fruit
L: hoi sin chicken with rice then rice pudding 
S: biscuit he made at nursery
D: chicken & broccoli crispbake with baked beans and a few actifry chips
milk am & pm


----------



## Jazzy-NICU

Breakfast: 2 weetabix with milk, a nibble of Nutella on toast, half a banana
S-Breadsticks
Lunch-Cheese and marmite sandwich with whole meal bread, wotsits and grapes
S-Clementine
Dinner-Chicken, chips and peas, custard for pudding
Milk AM & PM


----------



## MrsEngland

Yesterday-
B- toast and a banana
S- digestive and cup of milk
L- tuna melt toastie, few chips, doughnut (cafe)
D- 2 boiled eggs, half slice toast, bowl of yoghurt and berries
S- banana and a cup of milk before bed


----------



## emsiee

Cheerios and toast
A ham salad sandwich
Yoghurt
Pom bear crisps
Salmon, green beans and sweet potato wedges
Cheese and crackers
2 cups of milk


----------



## MrsVenn

B - Porridge with a bit of sugar
L - Not quite sure as my Dad and Stepmum had her but think it was Pom Bears, fruit pouch, a biscuit, a yoghurt and refused her sandwich.
D - Vegetable soup and 1/2 crusty baguette

9oz milk


----------



## rosie272

Today Charlie had:

B: Banana, Apple slices with cashew butter
S: Marmite rice cakes, pear
L: Minestrone soup, blueberries, jaffa cake
D: Chicken drumsticks, coleslaw, corn on the cob, sweet potato wedges
Rice krispies before bed
(Bottomless pit today!)


----------



## CaptainMummy

Yesterday Paige had...

B - cookie crisp cereal and half a box of raisins
S - large munch bunch yoghurt
L - beef in red wine ravioli with mascarpone cheese sauce (only ate a few pieces)
S - 3/4 pack of quavers, celebration size milky way
D - Pork chop, chips and peas with some tomato sauce. Followed by a small yoghurt


----------



## liz1985

Yesterday Noah had

B- toast and a banana
S- dry Cheerios
L- cheesy pasta & a yogurt
S- a breadstick
D- shepherds pie


----------



## TennisGal

Yesterday the girls had...

Brek: pancakes with chopped fruit, Greek yoghurt and agave (Ally) and ham with cheese (Lizzie) Both had a smoothie

Snack: bag of smoothie melts (ally) and NAkd bar (Lizzie)

Lunch: both had ham salad sandwiches, shared Pom bears and shared apple juice. Both shared a piece of fruits of the forest cake (we were out)

Dinner: Mr TG and I were out, so girls got to choose...wanted lasagne. Ally had hers with courgettes and broccoli. Lizzie had hers with a tiny bit of broccoli. They both chose a mini milk for pudding, and ally had hers with chopped fruit. Lizzie had a smoothie tube with hers.

As you can see, Lizzie is having funny things with fruit and veggies at the mo!


----------



## caz_hills

Yesterday was:

Breakie: 1 weetaix with milk and chopped banana (plus beaker of milk)
Lunch: pasta carbonara with me and OH with brocolli and peas, then two large strawberries and a whole kiki
Snack: raisins and dried blueberries
Tea: jcket potatoe with philiadephia cheese (he ate hardly any) then some grapes.


----------



## Lilmiss1

B shreddies, half a croissant, milk
S 3/4 organix apple oat bar
L spainish omelette, half banana
S Greek yoghurt and half banana
D pasta with courgette and tomato sauce, 1/4 organix oat bar


----------



## Lilmiss1

B shreddies, half a croissant, milk
S 3/4 organix apple oat bar
L spainish omelette, half banana
S Greek yoghurt and half banana
D pasta with courgette and tomato sauce, 1/4 organix oat bar


----------



## sequeena

Thomas has so far refused scrambled eggs, eaten a tiny amount of yoghurt, refused grapes and drank a lot of milk. He's snotty but I can't figure out if its his teeth or a cold. 

I'm doing sausages, mash, veg, Yorkshire pudding and gravy for lunch so I hope he eats some of that.


----------



## CaptainMummy

Today Paige has eaten...

B - 1/2 bowl of cocopops, slice of toast and a yoghurt
S - tangerine
L - scrambled egg with cheese and beans
S - a few pom bear crisps, some dry cookie crisp cereal and a few raisins
D - chicken tikka masala with boiled rice and onions (made with tesco finest sauce)

Possible have a biscuit soon as she ate all of her dinner =)


----------



## pinklizzy

Today Erin has eaten;
B: poached egg on toast, orange juice
S: organix snack crisp thingys
L: Jacket potato with tuna, peas and strawberry milk (we had lunch out after swimming)
S: grapes and apple
D: homemade chicken kiev, potato, brocolli, carrots and peas. Side of cottage cheese (a weird new favourite!) and freshly baked banana bread for pudding.


----------



## emsiee

Cheerios
Chocolate croissant
Tomato\cheesy spaghetti
Grapes and tangerine
Quavers
Roast chicken dinner
Yoghurt 
Cheese and crackers


----------



## rosie272

B: Brown bagel with scrambled eggs
S: Blueberries, apple
L: Baked sweet potato, plain yoghurt
S: Oatcakes with cashew butter
D: Baked ham, carrots, broccoli, kale, roast potatoes, ice cream with raspberries
Toast at bedtime


----------



## MrsEngland

Toast with butter
Sausage roll and a few of my chips
Banana and a celebration chocolate
Pasta with cheese

Milk at bed time


----------



## emsie_123

Ceral and milk
Banana
Scrambled Eggs
Joghurt
Sunday roast (roasted potatos, carrots, brocoli, chicken, yorkshire pod)
Fruit snackbag
Cranberry cheese
Evening bottle of milk


----------



## MrsVenn

B - porridge followed by a biscuit
L - ham sandwich, 1/2 orange cup cake, Pom Bears, Babybel, Fruit pouch and a YoYo strawberry wheel
D - Couscous and baked cod. Followed by a chocolate hobnob.

9oz milk


----------



## caz_hills

Milk then weetabix
Omelette with ham and cheese then fruit salad
Snack - bread stick and raisins
Then home made burger and sweet potatoe wedges with mixed veg
10 oz milk before bed


----------



## MumOfPlenty

Yesterday she had..

An egg toastie which she ate half of.. then an extra one piece of toast and a 9oz bottle of tea - made with mostly milk.

Another 9oz bottle of tea (mostly milk!) and a thomas cake pop (it was my little boys bday last week)

2 weetabix and a bottle of orange squash

Banana

Massive big portion of spanish omelette - she ate hers then half her sisters! with spaghetti loops and a bottle of squash

Bottle of 9oz tea made with milk for bed.


----------



## Jazzy-NICU

Breakfastorridge and Marmite on toast, beaker of milk
Snack: Dairylea Dunkers thing
Lunch: Haddock, chips and peas and some garlic bread
Snack: Grapes
Dinner: Pasta in a tomato and red pepper sauce with cheese. Toffee yogurt
Beaker of milk before bed


----------



## Blu10

brekki: ready brek

lunch: roast chicken and veg and a yoghurt

snack: few mini cheddars and apple

dinner: cheese spread sarnie with cucumber, grapes, blackberries and an orange jelly

he also has a beaker of milk morning and night


----------



## emsiee

Shreddies
A crumpet
Ham sandwich
Yoghurt
Small packet of chocolate mini fingers
Fish pie with veg
Yoghurt
2 crackers with cheese on


----------



## MumOfPlenty

Today my lil madam had:

Bowl of cereal, (no milk) and bottle of tea/milk
A banana
A hot cross bun, another bottle of tea/milk
2 weetabix with milk with another bottle of tea/milk
half a hot cross bun
about a quarter of a lion icecream bar
a bottle of orange squash
a big fishcake, oven chips and spaghetti loops
a bottle of mik/tea

Wow she's had a lot today - must of been a hungry day! :)


----------



## bluehorse

My two today... 

B... Blueberry wheats with milk, pear
S... shared a cookie three ways with daddy in cafe Nero!
L... Scrambled egg and baked beans with toast, tinned peaches with hm custard
S... a dried fig each
D... Veggie toad in the hole, new potatoes and cauliflower cheese, strawberry yogurt and half a pear each


----------



## shorman

My 3 kids have pretty much the same thing.
Breakfast honey puffed oats with plain natural yogurt and blueberries Archie had a bottle of formula aswell,
Bethany then went to school and only stays till 12 and I put in a snack of watermelon.
Caitlin and Archie snack was some brown toast.
Lunch they all had pita bread filled with ham and grated cheese and a yogurt.
Dinner was home made spag boll with garlic bread and grapes for pudding.


----------



## CaptainMummy

B - Cereal (not sure what as OH gave her it) and a slice of toast
S - Mini pack of cadbury chocolate animal biscuits
L - boiled egg, 2 slices of ham and a small yoghurt.
S - The smallest banana ever and a freddo.
D - baked potato with cheese


----------



## Scoobys mummy

B- Rice Krispie multigrain shape cereal,tiger bread toast
S- some grapes
L- a brioche,a banana and a yog tube (on the go lunch today)
S-some choc buttons,more grapes
D- chicken dippers, veg and baby potatoes

Milk before bed


----------



## dani_tinks

B - Toast and a banana
L - Cocktail sausages, cherry tomatoes and an apple 
S - chocolate buttons
D - Chilli and rice 
P - yoghurt and strawbs


----------



## MrsVenn

B - Porridge
L - Pringles, cheese sandwich, grapes, sneaked some of Mummy's grapefruit and mint juice. 
S - Popcorn
D - Couscous, grilled chicken, jacket potato and now rice!


----------



## august_babe

B - weetabix, blueberries and grapes
S - a banana and some toast
L - hm chilli with rice, marmite ricecakes dipped in hummus and a smoothie tube
S - a clementine and a biscuit
D - turkey meatballs in a tomato/ veg sauce with spaghetti and salad followed by jelly
S - a small bowl of cheerios

Wow just realised how much she ate today!


----------



## eddjanuary10

The last few days have been pretty much this

b- few spoons of rice crispies or weetabix
l- a hm fruit smoothie (small glass)
d- few spoons of soup or porridge

drinks- water, warm water & honey, milk, juice and a few short bf's. I hope he gets better soon not used to seeing him with absolutely no appetite :(


----------



## rosie272

Get well soon ihsan :flow: least he's eaten something :hugs:

Charlie had:

B: Porridge & blueberries
S: Apple slices with peanut butter
L: Sausage roll & a fruit salad at swimming
S: Oatcakes 
D: Haddock goujons, broccoli, corn on the cob, 2 jaffa cakes
Rice krispies at bedtime


----------



## wishuwerehere

B: toast with marmite. Apple juice.
S: toast, banana and milk (nursery)
L: chicken roast (nursery)
S: mini cheddars, satsuma
D: baked potato, cheese. Yoghurt.


----------



## bluehorse

My two.... 
B... Cheerios with milk, tinned peaches
S... Organix oaty bar
L... Ricecakes with cream cheese, cherry tomatoes
D... Smoked mackeral pasta bake with peas


----------



## Scoobys mummy

B- Rice Krispie multigrain shape cereal,1/2 slice toast,banana
S- goodies bar
L- ham and dairylea sandwich and some grapes
S- 4 mini Dutch pancakes
D- pasta with Campbell's chicken soup and peas( sounds vile but is sooo tasty)
Milk before bed


----------



## babyfromgod

B- weetabix and milk
S- banana and a plain biscuit
L- crispbread with avocado and tomato + a yoghurt
S- apple + a choc chip cookie
T- will probably be a kids sub from subway on wheat bread with ham, peppers, tomato, carrot and lettuce, cheese and honey mustard


----------



## kimberleyrobx

It is 08:44AM here just now and so far emily has had her bowl of redy brek and a bottle of milk, i'll be giving her a chopped up banana in about half an hour xx


----------



## Katteh

Yesterday:

Breakfast: muesli with dried dates and raisins, cup of milk
Lunch: minestrone soup with some baguette and chicken, followed by a yoghurt
Snack: a cheese oatcake
Dinner: Salmon with a bit of chive philidelphia, roasted sweet potatoes and carrots, and brocolli, followed by a kiwi, some blueberries and half a banana with a spoonful of custard


Today:

Breakfast: bowl of Cheerios, handful of grapes and blueberries and a cup of milk
Lunch: Spanish chicken and chorizo bake with peppers, tomatoes and potatoes, followed by a yoghurt
Dinner: a tortilla wrap with humous, grated carrot, baby spinach and a bit of chilli sauce, followed by some fruit


----------



## Fabby

What could I cook my lo using broccoli and cauliflower cheese? Need a meal idea to put that with... Any ideas?


----------



## kimberleyrobx

Fabby said:


> What could I cook my lo using broccoli and cauliflower cheese? Need a meal idea to put that with... Any ideas?

Fish :) 

My mum used to make us cauliflower with cheese sauce with some battered fish, it was lovely :) xx


----------



## MrsEngland

B- toast with butter
S- raisins and dried apricot
L- cheesy pasta,broccoli,peas and half slice garlic bread, an apple
S- fruit drop things
D- roast chicken, herbed potatoes, broccoli and honey roast carrots, a small tub of raspberry ripple ice cream

Milk at nap and bed time.


----------



## caz_hills

B - porridge with grated apple and a little bit of yogurt (he loves it!) plus a cup of milk
L - pasta in homemade tomato sauce with sausages then a biscuit
Snack - apple
D - shepherds pie with peas and then fruit (melon, graps)
Before bed - two cups of milk

x


----------



## ellie27

My 15 month old had.......

breakfast-weetabix with chopped banana and a 8oz cup of milk
snacks-raisins/grapes/cheerios
lunch- spaghetti bolognese and a yogurt
dinner- lentil and veg soup and yogurt and some banana


My 3 year old had
breakfast- a mix of rice-crispies/cocopops/shreddies
snacks-raisins/grapes/cheerios
lunch-pizza and a strawberry ice-cream sundae (we were all in di maggio's for lunch!)
dinner-cheese on toast and yogurt


----------



## Blu10

Today Oliver has had:

Breakfast: beaker of milk, bowl of Cheerios, raisins and blackberries 

Snack: fromage frais and a slice on malt loaf

Lunch: pasta bolognese followed by apple & blackberry strudel and custard 

Dinner (will be) : ham sandwich with salad and fruit

+ milk before bed


----------



## eddjanuary10

Yesterday

b- weetabix & a slice of fruit toast
l- hm veggie soup 
d-pilou rice with chic peas then strawberries, apple & kiwi. a kinder egg

He's feeling much better now :)


----------



## MrsVenn

B - Porridge, big bowl of strawberries.
L - Chicken nuggets and Fries as she was at a McDonald's birthday party, so retro, loved it!
D - Gnocchi, king prawns and cauliflower

9oz milk


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

breakfast - ruby had a bagel with fruit spread, Scarlett had apricot wheats and some grapes.
Lunch - roast pork, roast potatoes, carrots, parsnips, broccoli. Ruby had a h/m lemon mousse for pud and Scarlett had stewed apple and plum

tea - cheese on toast and a fromage frais each, Scarlett had a tangerine


----------



## caz_hills

B - porridge and apple with milk
L - omelette with ham and cheese with toast. Then banana
Snack - tiny bit of biscuit
D - chilli, rice and yogurt followed by a small amount of banana and custard

Then 12 oz milk before bed.

He has had a temperature today and been mega grizzly so his eating has been really bad poor thing x


----------



## MrsEngland

Yesterday-

B- peanut butter on toast
S- half an ice cream whilst on a walk (yes in the freezing cold! :haha:)
L- cheesy ham and leek pasta
S- bag of monster munch her dad gave her
D- chicken and sweetcorn crispy pancake with pepper, carrot sticks and raw mushroom quarters

Milk before bed


----------



## dani_tinks

B - Two dippy eggs & soliders and a couple of mouthfuls of porridge
L - Dairylea sandwich, tomatoes and hulla hoops
D - mini sausages, beans and mash
P - Yoghurt and fruit


----------



## TennisGal

Today...

Brek: both girls had porridge with chopped dates and agave
Snack: toast with st dalfour and sliced banana
Lunch: crumpet pizzas (crumpets with tomato purée, chopped tomato, ham and cheese...ally also had courgette and onion on hers) and a fromage frais, Lizzie had a berry nakd bar and ally had sliced strawberries
Snack: ally randomly had sliced, raw courgette...Lizzie had some organix tomato wheels
Dinner will be: beef bourgignon with mashed potato and broccoli. Made Lizzie choose the vegetable she deemed appropriate ;) Pudding will be poached, spiced pears with ice cream


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

Breakfast - Scarlett had Weetabix and raisins, ruby had a bagel with jam.
Lunch - cheese and ham toasted sandwiches. Scarlett also had grapes and pineapple.
Dinner - veggie sausages, mash, broccoli, braised red cabbage, babycorn. (ruby didn't have the last two items!) ruby had a banana and a fromage frais, Scarlett ate so much main she was full!


----------



## rosie272

Today Charlie had:

B: Porridge & blueberries
S: Toast and banana (nursery)
L: Sausage casserole, broccoli, yoghurt (nursery)
S: Fruit salad and breadsticks (nursery)
D: Chicken & Mushroom omelette, peas, raspberries & a shortbread biscuit 
Small banana at bedtime


----------



## kazzzzy

Emily ate:
B Porridge & slice of toast
S Banana
L Sweet Potato, carrot, peas & chicken
S Yogurt & biscuit
D Pasta & Bolognaise 
S Fruit pot

She's got a good appetite like her Maw & Paw :winkwink:


----------



## MrsEngland

Yesterday-
B- peanut butter on toast
S- broiche roll, fruit drops
L- pasta salad with feta, peppers, tomato andd pesto, half bag hula hoops and half a appke and seed roll
S- a few flying saucer sweets
D- sausage roll and beans, banana and custard

Milk before bed


----------



## rosie272

Today the bottomless pit child had:

B: porridge with blueberries, an apple
S: bagel with marmite (we shared) another apple
L: baked cod in tomato sauce, large fruit salad
S: 2 boxes raisins, banana bread
D: h/m burger, sweet potato wedges, carrots & broccoli, 2 cookies
Bowl rice krispies before bed :wacko:


----------



## MrsVenn

^^ haha ,that's amazing Rosie! I wish Molly would eat anywhere like that!

B - 1/2 bowl of porridge
S - 2 bowls of strawberries!
L - 2 Cauldron sausages, slice toast. Raspberries.
D - Potato hash, green beans and some of my en croute. Pud was a mini iced bun.

9 oz milk


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

b - ruby had half a banana and rice krispies. Scarlett had half a Weetabix and apricot wheats.

L - egg mayo sandwiches. Scarlett had grapes, ruby had a yoghurt and organix biscuits.

D - homemade pizza, Scarlett had cherry tomatoes and baby corn as well. She had some grapes, pear and organix oat bar for pud. Ruby had pear and custard.


----------



## louandivy

B: porridge with a bit of cinnamon and brown sugar and a plum
S: some apple juice, a chocolate biscuit and a breadstick at music class
L: half a bowl of pesto pasta, those yoyo 100% fruit roll ups, and 2 raspberry petit filous!
S: a slice of tiger bread and half a red pepper while I was making dinner 
D: 1 sausage with couscous, broccoli and peas and some tinned pears for dessert 

Her appetite is finally back after 2 weeks of illness, hope it lasts!


----------



## kazzzzy

B Crumpet & 1 weetabix
S Liga
L Pasta & Pesto & Chicken
S Yogurt & banana
D Mash potato, swede & boiled bacon & some fruit smootie for dessert


----------



## bluehorse

My two today...

Breakfast: Crumpet with marmite, 1/2 a banana each and a couple of prunes
Snack: Grace had banana and apple slices with a cup of milk at nursery
Lunch: Grace had a vegetable and rice slice, roast potatoes and carrots, followed by a chocolate mousse at nursery.
Rowan had a cheese roll and a humzinger 
Dinner: Quorn bolognaise with mixed vegetables and oven chips; sharon fruit and kiwi


----------



## Scoobys mummy

B- 1 weetabix, 1/2 banana. A fruit pot before we left for toddler group.
S- some cheese,a cracker and 1/4 pancake at toddler group
L- a sausage and 2 petit filous
S- raisins
D- chicken pasta,strawberries and a few bits of orange


----------



## caz_hills

Ajay is still getting over an ear infection so his eating isn't that great :(

B-was really good one weetabix cup of milk and some raisins
S-bread stick
L-sausage, home made chips and broccoli - didn't eat much of it but then polished off 3/4 of my homemade pear crumble for him!
S-raisins and apple
D-he ate barely anything - cheese tart and mixed vegetables followed by a biscuit and some more apple
Then 10 ozmilk before bed x


----------



## lau86

Sooooo much food! 
Breakfast 2 weetabix and milk
Snack banana
Lunch vegetable soup, baby crisps and pear
Snack flapjack
Tea sandwich, banana and cereal bar!!!


----------



## louandivy

B: porridge with cinnamon and a plum
S: a Stick of mild cheddar and half a bag of fruit flakes
L: half a bagel, a bowl of spinach and a few of my soya and corn thins
S: homemade banana and apricot flapjack which she kiiiiind of helped me make :haha: and a very milky hot chocolate 
D: Pasta with broccoli and pesto and tinned pear for dessert


----------



## CaptainMummy

B - Cookie crisp cereal and an apple
L - slice of toast and a boiled egg. 
S - mini doughnut from Tesco
D - chicken thigh with pork, sage and onion stuffing. Peas and chips, followed by a white choc chip cookie. She ate all of her dinner (minus some chips) plus loads of my chicken too!


----------



## MrsEngland

B- bowl of sugar puffs and then stole some of my granola 
S- belvita breakfast biscuit
L- HM chicken soup with slice and half of bread, bowl of grapes
S- 2 oreo cookies 
D- 2 boiled eggs and soldiers, 2 fromage frais 

Milk at bed and nap time


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

B - ruby had all bran, oat crisp and raisins, Scarlett had Weetabix.
L - ruby had toast with fruit spread, a yoghurt, a fruit bar and some tinned mandarins. Scarlett had some homemade cheesy garlic bread, some mandarins and a fruit bar. They then shared organix alphabet biscuits.
D - meatball spaghetti, Scarlett also had some sweet potato mash. They each had some banana and mandarins.


----------



## bluehorse

My two...

Breakfast: Weetabix with sultanas and milk
Snack: Grace had grapes and banana with a cup of milk at nursery
Rowan had an Organix oaty carrot bar
Lunch: Grace had bean, vegeatable and tomato bake with french bread followed by jelly at nursery.
Rowan had cheesy scrambled egg, baked beans and toast followed by grapefruit segments and natural yogurt
Dinner: Cod fillet with potato and carrot mash, leeks and cauliflower (neither ate much cauliflower!) followed by half an apple each


----------



## gingajewel

Breakfast - cheerios at nursery
Snack - watermelon at nursery
Dinner - roast chicken, peas, sweetcorn, mash and gravy and then chocolate cake and mint custard at nursery
Tea - tuna, rice and peas and four big milky buttons


----------



## kazzzzy

B Bowl of ready brek & half a slice of toast
S Banana
L Cheese toastie & yogurt
S Fuit pot & biscuit
D Chicken casserole & 4 choc buttons for pud


----------



## rosie272

Charlie had:

B: 3 oatcakes & cashew butter, an apple, blueberries
S: 2 pancakes, pear, another apple
L: Pesto penne with pine nuts, focaccia bread, melon slices
S: Huge bowl mixed fruit salad, pom bears
D:Sausage, broccoli, carrots, baby boiled potatoes, 2 jaffa cakes 
Toast at bedtime

I think a growth spurt is due :wacko:


----------



## MrsVenn

Rosie, that sounds like how Molly was a few weeks ago and then boom, 1 1/2cm! 

Today Mols has had:
B - Porridge, slice of toast.
S - A massive bowl of strawberries
L - King prawns and chilli sauce. Slice of tiger bread and butter.
S - Raspberries and ice cream
D - Will be vegetable soup


----------



## TennisGal

Brek: both girls had scrambled eggs on buttered muffin with bowl of raspberries and apple.
Snack: Lizzie had milk, banana and a biscuit at preschool...Ally had smoothie melts 
Lunch: Both girls had a bowl of minestrone soup with a small cheese roll, yoghurt, organix tomato puffs and mini donut 
Snack: small cup of vanilla milkshake
Dinner: quesadillas with chicken, chorizo, peppers, onion, coriander and cheese...sides of salsa, guacamole and sour cream. Platter of mango, pineapple with mango sorbet and vanilla ice cream for pud

Now both asked for cereal!


----------



## Beaney192

Michael had
B:weetabix and 2 fruit pots
S: a cookie and some grapes
L: cod in a creamy sauce with carrots and peas. Bowl of grapes
S: packet of carrot stixs 
D: chicken and ham pasta bake.


----------



## gingajewel

Megan had:

Breakfast - toast and cornflakes at nursery
Snack - pineapple and melon at nursery
Dinner - macaroni cheese, beans and salad and then jam tart and custard at nursery
Snack - yoghurt
Tea - chicken dippers, jacket potato and sweetcorn


----------



## CaptainMummy

B - coco pops coco rocks.
S - small yoghurt
L - chips and a fritter from the chip shop =D
S - a chocolate egg and an apple
D - baked potato with tuna mayo and onion.
She had a small bowl of cereal beforw bed too


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

b - ruby had a bagel with jam. Scarlett had Weetabix.
Lunch - Scarlett had a peanut butter sandwich and raisins. Ruby was at my mums, not sure what she had.
D - couldn't be bothered so went to chip shop. We all shared cod (no batter for the girls) chips and Scarlett had some peas too. Then they had some mandarin segments and dried apricots.


----------



## kazzzzy

B 2 Weetabix & small banana
S Yogurt
L Veg soup & breadroll 
S Fairy cake 
D Roast chicken, carrot, mash potato


----------



## Zou

Thought I'd start posting here too for ideas of what to give Olwyn and I'd love an idea if the things he eats are along the same lines as everyone else's toddlers. So hello!

Today he had:
Breakfast: porridge with strawberry purée mixed in followed by milk
Lunch: scrambled eggs and toast, strawberries for pudding
Dinner: Moroccan lamb with spaghetti (didn't eat much though) and a banana 

Snacks: dried apricots and two animal biscuits


----------



## MrsVenn

B-porridge and a slice of toast
L-ham sandwich, strawberries and a banana
D-tuna pasta bake

10oz milk


----------



## Seity

Breakfast: 1 pediasure shake
A few Ritz crackers
Lunch: One spoonful of yogurt
Dinner: 4 bites of fish sticks, one bite of yogurt, two bites of buttered white bread toast 4 oz milk

He hates all food and still refuses to eat pretty much everything. Every bite is a battle and it takes at least an hour at each meal time to get him to eat that little bit.


----------



## robinator

B: pancakes, oranges
S: graham crackers
L: oranges, zucchini, string cheese and toast
S: cupcake from a bday party
D: beef barley soup & bread


----------



## lightweight

B: milk, dry cheerios, oatbix
S: toast
L; spag bol, raisins, yoghurt
S: banana, carrot cake bar
D: ravioli, rice pudding


----------



## rosie272

Charlie had:

B: Porridge with blueberries
S: Carrot & courgette muffin
L: Vegetable soup, roll, fruit salad, 2 choc chip cookies
S: Humzinger
D: Fish, chips & peas, apple pie (pub)
banana at bedtime


----------



## bambino156

rosie272 said:


> Charlie had:
> 
> B: Porridge with blueberries
> S: Carrot & courgette muffin
> L: Vegetable soup, roll, fruit salad, 2 choc chip cookies
> S: Humzinger
> D: Fish, chips & peas, apple pie (pub)
> banana at bedtime

The carrot and courgette muffin sounds yummy! Was it homemade? If so, would you mind sharing your recipe please? Thanks :flower:


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

B - ruby had cornflakes Scarlett had oat crisp.

L - tuna mayo sandwiches. Scarlett had fruit salad and an organix oat bar.

D - chicken casserole and mash, broccoli and carrots. They each had a fruit bar and shared an apple.


----------



## mayb_baby

B- porridge with bananas 
L- mc Donald's -_- (MIL)
D- homemade pizza on pitta with salad :) and dip
S- milky bar, quavers, red pepper


----------



## lightweight

B: dry cheerios & oatbix
S: banana & munchy biccies
L: onion soup & bread, rice pudding
S: organic carrot cake bar & satsuma
D: chicken korma & rice plus naan bread & yoghurt

Didn't eat much lunch or dinner though


----------



## Sarah lo

Mine's been a bit of a piggy-wig today!

B- Slice of toast with philly and some of DH's wheetabix
Snack- 2 slices of malt loaf with butter, then 5 minutes later had a pot of frozen peas and sweetcorn (weird, I know) 
Lunch- tuna salad sandwich, fromage frais and a bowl of blueberries, raspberries and grapes
Snack- chocolate buttons (sneaked to LO by FIL) 
D- lasange and a tortilla wrap


----------



## robinator

B: waffle w/ peanut butter; mangos
S: graham cracker
L: grapes, scrambled egg, toast and pumpkin cookie
S: banana bread
D: chicken alfredo & peas


----------



## Bingo

Porridge oats with pear cooked into it for breakfast
Pieces of pear, apple and blueberries for snacks
Ham, cheese and tomato omelette and salad for lunch
More pieces of apple

It's almost 2pm here so that is what she has had to eat so far today.


----------



## Seity

B - 1 vanilla PediaSure shake. Refused to eat homemade carrot muffins.
L - Asked for oatmeal. Refused to eat it.
D - ? we'll see if he eats.

Day 4 of his food strike. No ice cream cake for this birthday boy.


----------



## onetwothreebp

i just left DH a heated voice mail!! i had a bowl of kraft dinner in the fridge for lo's lunch and DH ate it late last night!!! ughhhh i am going to SLAUGHTER him!


----------



## louandivy

B: a bowl of fruit and fibre and a plum
L: went to a nice cafe, she had a very fancy ham and cheese sandwich with a few Vegetable crisps and shared a slice of Tunisian orange cake with me and my mum
S: some raisins and breadstick at pre school, a scotch pancake with grapes when she got home
D: pesto pasta with broccoli, just wanted to treat her with a meal she loves! And grapes after.


----------



## Loozle

He's poorly so hasn't eaten much today! 
B - refused Weetabix, ate an orange. Offered some of my bagel, refused.
L - jacket potato with cream cheese & coleslaw, corn on the cob. Refused yoghurt.
D - chilli & rice - ate less than half of what he usually would. Refused anything else. 
Has had 3 beakers of milk and a little bit of water.


----------



## sequeena

B - Peanut butter on toast
S - Organix crisps
L - Ham sandwich, 1 fromage frais
S - Banana
D - chicken curry (mild) and brown rice


----------



## gingajewel

Breakfast - toast and cheerios at nursery
Snack - watermelon,grapes and pineapple at nursery
Dinner - tuna pasta bake, garlic bread, strawberry flan and ice cream at nursery
Snack - smarties
Tea - egg on toast and some monster munch


----------



## mayb_baby

Nursery
B-Weetabix and toast
D-Pizza, boiled potatoes with veg and gravy
S-Beans on toast, oranges, sausages

At home all he wanted was a ham and cheese toastie


----------



## kazzzzy

B Ready brek & toast
S Banana
L Chicken & cheese sandwich & yogurt
S Grapes & few organix crisps
D Roast pork, mash potato, carrots & brocolli & some choc buttons for pud


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

B - ruby demanded boiled egg and soldiers after it was mentioned on tv. Haha. Scarlett had Weetabix.

L - hot cross buns. Scarlett also had fruit salad.

D - sausages, potato wedges, parsnips, broccoli. Pears and Scarlett also had an organix oat bar.


----------



## lightweight

B: dry cheerios, ride krispies with milk
L: at nursery breaded fish with something - 2 portions, raspberry & apple pusding
T: pizza, banana chips at nursery
D: jam on brioche, 2 satsumas, yoghurt
T


----------



## MrsEngland

She's been a food strike past few days so she's made up for it today!

B- half slice toast with peanut butter, banana
S- orange and an apple and 2 belvita biscuits
L- 2 crackers with cheese, half bag of organix noughts and crosses, hm banana and honey muffin
D- 3 fish fingers with butternut squash and carrot mash, yoghurt

Milk at bed and nap time.


----------



## rosie272

bambino156 said:


> rosie272 said:
> 
> 
> Charlie had:
> 
> B: Porridge with blueberries
> S: Carrot & courgette muffin
> L: Vegetable soup, roll, fruit salad, 2 choc chip cookies
> S: Humzinger
> D: Fish, chips & peas, apple pie (pub)
> banana at bedtime
> 
> The carrot and courgette muffin sounds yummy! Was it homemade? If so, would you mind sharing your recipe please? Thanks :flower:Click to expand...


Hi Bambino sorry just came back on this thread and noticed this! My sister makes the muffins and she uses the River Cottage recipe (with less edam as Charlie isn't a fan of cheese) I can't link it using this Kindle, but it's on the website :flower:


----------



## rosie272

Today Charlie had:

B: Fresh pineapple 
S: Toast with Marmite, small apple
L: Jacket potato with butter, salad (lettuce, tomato, peppers - mostly untouched - at nursery) small slice friend's birthday cake 
S: Banana bread (nursery)
D: Lemon sole, cauliflower, broccoli, root mash, raspberries w/ vanilla ice cream
another apple at bedtime


----------



## kazzzzy

B Weetabix & slice of banana bread
S Grapes
L Scrambled egg & slice of toast
S Yogurt & liga 
D Cottage Pie & small piece of apple crumble for pud


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

Rubys on a food strike and ate today: a banana, a slice of cold pizza, pack of organix puffs, 2 crackers and some custard. Oh well.

Scarlett had:
B - ready brek with stewed apple.
L - toast with cream cheese, blueberries, an oaty bar and a yoghurt.
D - beef and star anise stew with mash and broccoli. Blueberries, stewed apple with raisins, another oaty bar


----------



## MrsVenn

Molly's ill :( But at nursery she had:

B - Porridge with fruit. Yoghurt. (Brought it all back from coughing :()
L - Cheese sandwich that the cook made her as she wouldn't touch her S&S chicken.
D - Nothing. Refused quiche. So the cook gave her ice cream, had some.

At home she's had some ice cold grilled chicken.

Hopefully tomorrow her throat will be better and she'll be ravenous.


----------



## louandivy

B: 2 bowls of rice krispies :shock: a scotch pancake later in the morning and lots of grapes
L: a mild cheddar stick, a bowl of strawberries and half of a bagel
S: I think she had a biscuit at pre-school, then loads of cornflakes and a few sneaky mini eggs while we were making easter nests when we got home, not very helpful :haha:
D: LOADS of green beans with some spaghetti and pesto, a bowl of grapes and a chocolate easter nest


----------



## louandivy

Aww MrsVenn Ivy was like that for almost 2 weeks last month it was so stressful, but her appetite has come back with a vengeance now and I am praying it lasts! Hope Molly feels better soon!


----------



## Jchihuahua

Tommy had: 
b: raisin wheats and a crumpet
Snack: mango fingers
L: houmous, bread sticks, pepper, cucumber, tomato. A yoghurt for pudding.
Snack at toddler group: apple and pear slices and ate Daisy's too.
D: salmon, new potatoes, green beans, broccoli and peas, followed by blueberries and 2 pineapple fingers.

Daisy (*sigh*):
B: Cheerios and a crumpet.
Snack: at nursery they offer fruit but I doubt she ate it. She had a cheestring and a strawberry smoothie when she got home.
L: cheese roll followed by a yoghurt. 
Snack: raisins
D: turned down the meal and had pasta shapes. Followed by blueberries.


----------



## sequeena

Not much of anything :shrug: milk and a small amount of sweet and sour chicken with noodles. Hoping dinner goes better.


----------



## dani_tinks

Jacobs got a cold so barely eating :/

B - couple of bites of toast
S - banana
L - hulla hoops, tiny bit of cucumber and a bite of a sandwich !
D - sausages, new potatoes and mushrooms
P - rice pudding


----------



## kerrie24

Today owen has eaten ,get ready for this-bowl of cereal,cake bar,scrambeled egg,beans and toast,banana,box of raisins,mini choc muffin,2 fromage frais,2 hot dog sausages,one jammy dodger,one chicken dipper and 4 small rostis!


----------



## emsiee

Weetabix
Grapes
Quavers
Turkey sandwich
Cream finger biscuit
A cracker with philly
BBQ chicken, mash and peas
Ice cream


----------



## gingajewel

Meg had,

Breakfast: a cereal bar and cornflakes at nursery
Snack: chocolate brioche at nursery
Dinner: fish fingers, mash, beans and salad and lemon drizzle cake and custard at nursery
Snack: 3!! Yoghurts
Tea: spaghetti bolognese and another yoghurt


----------



## MrsVenn

Mol had:

B-porridge and a potato cake.
L-cod, cauliflower and mash
D-couscous, chicken and baked banana. 

9oz milk


----------



## chubbin

Take heart mummys of poor eaters. Jj could survive on practically fresh air til 6 months ago. This is what he had today, which is average now
B-rice cakes, satsuma, salami
S-1 slice toast and marmite
L-spaghetti with pesto
S-4 breadsticks, 1 apple and some of daddys hula hoops
D-roast chicken, broccoli, sweetcorn and boiled potato with gravy.

He just decided he liked food one day and now i have to actually think if hes had too much, its lovely xx


----------



## Scoobys mummy

B- 1 weetabix,fruit pot
S-small ice cream at soft play
L- refused everything
S- refused everything
D- half a tin of ravioli(always a favourite) refused the toast

Awful teething :cry:


----------



## sequeena

B - Peanut butter on toast
L - Tuna pasta and vegetables
D - Apple crusted pork loin, new potatoes, veg, Yorkshire pudding and small amount of gravy
S - 2 mini babybels


----------



## Katteh

Breakfast: raisin wheats and half a slice of toast
Lunch: hm tuna pasta bake (didn't eat much of it, she isn't actually keen on tuna), peas and brocolli, followed by a yoghurt
Dinner: small bowl of hm leek, celery and potato soup with a cheese and coleslaw wrap, followed by blueberries, strawberries and grapes, then a really small piece of hm carrot cake


----------



## caz_hills

B - porridge with banana and raisins, milk
L - omlette with ham and cheese with toast followed by orange segments and pineapple
D - pasta with home made cheese sauce, mixed vegetables followed by two kiwi's

He didn't have any snacks as he ate so much at breakie and lunch!


----------



## bluehorse

My two today...

Breakfast: 1/2 banana each and a few sips of orange juice; Grace had some coco pops and Rowan had Shreddies
Snack: Grace had 1/2 packet of Pom Bears and Rowan had 100% Fruit Bar but they ended up sharing both with each other... so sweet!
Lunch: 1/2 tuna mayonnaise sandwich on wholemeal bread, Grace also ate some cubes of feta cheese; small piece of h/m chocolate banana cake
Dinner: Fish pie with broccoli and carrots; fruit pot


----------



## sequeena

So far a tiny amount of cheesy garlic bread, a handful of grapes and 2 squares of galaxy chocolate. He has a cold. Don't think I'll get anything else in him today.


----------



## bluehorse

My two little ones today...

Breakfast: Toast with sugar-free strawberry jam, 1/2 a pear each
Lunch: Jacket potato with baked beans and cheese; rice pudding
Snack: 1/4 chocolate cupcake each (bought at local fete and shared 4 ways!); mini carrot and tomato ricecakes and a couple of prunes
Dinner: Tuna and tomato pasta; kiwi and sharon fruit


----------



## caz_hills

B - porridge with half a banana mashed into it, milk
Snack - some of daddy's porridge and some raisins (Daddy got up late!)
Lunch - chicken tikka (home made without salt) and rice, then apple slices
Snack - digestive biscuit
Tea - home made kidney beans (Indian style - we made lots of Indian food today!) with rice and then grapes
Milk before bed. x


----------



## rosie272

Charlie had:

B: Pancakes with blueberries
S: weetabix minis, apple
L: Poached eggs, granary toast, fruit salad
S: Sweets, some crisps, juice, pineapple stick (at a show)
D: Roast chicken, sweet potato, Yorkshire pud & veggies, raspberries & ice cream
Banana at bedtime


----------



## MrsEngland

B- apple and strawberry fruit pouch, bag of apple slices and a banana rusk
L- ham sandwich, baby carrots with humus, grapes and a pear
D- ham and cheese toasties (nurssery)
S- shared some blackforest gateau with my huby

Milk before bed


----------



## sequeena

B - 9oz milk (refused toast)
S - banana
L - a few squares of mild cheddar, 1/3 ham sandwich (1 slice of bread folded over)
S - grapes and strawberries (half eaten)
D - Chicken, veg, potatoes, gravy and small amount of bread
Afters - slice homemade chocolate brownie

He's also had 1 beaker squash and another 12-14oz milk


----------



## caz_hills

B - porridge with banana in it
S - grapes and strawberries
L - spaghetti carbonara followed by strawberries
S - bread stick and two sweets (naughty daddy!)
D - omelette with cheese and broccoli (which he hardly touched) then a few grapes


----------



## MrsEngland

B- strawberry granola
S- strawberry biscotti (annabel karmel ones)
L- refused any just had milk at nap time
S- plum
D- roast chicken, roast potato, leeks and bacon, carrots and yorkshire pud. 2 fromage frais, some mango and an apple.

Milk at bedtime.


----------



## bluehorse

My two today...

Breakfast: Weetabix with milk; 1/2 a banana each
Snack: Prunes
Lunch: Fried egg on a potato waffle
Snacks: 1/2 a cupcake and 1/2 an apple each
Dinner: Quorn bolognaise with pasta spirals; blackberries with a dollop of vanilla icecream


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

b - ruby had cheerios, Scarlett had Weetabix and apricot wheats, and blueberries.
L - roast beef, yorkshires, roast pots, broccoli. Treacle tart and ice cream (well, Scarlett only had a tiny bit and naughty grandma fed her ice cream!)s also had a tangerine.
Tea - cheese on toast and a fruit bar each. Scarlett also had raisins and a yoghurt.


----------



## kazzzzy

B Bowl of ready brek & slice of toast & cup of milk
S Banana
L Scrambled egg, beans & sausage
S Few choc buttons & yogurt
D Cottage pie & scoop of ice cream 
Milk before bed


----------



## sequeena

Bit of a fish theme today.

B - 8oz milk, half a crumpet with butter
L - Fishcake, potato croquettes, beans and cheese
D - Fish fillet, home made chips, minted mushy peas
S - half a home made whoopie pie thing, raisins, grapes and strawberries, half a bag organix crisps, shared 2 yoghurts with me (greek honey, rhubard and custard)

Also had diluted squash throughout the day and another 8oz milk before bed


----------



## mayb_baby

probably a load of crap for St. Paddy's day as MIL had him


----------



## mammy2oaklen

B - grapes, 1/2 apple 1/2 a hot cross bun and handful raisins. And a probiitic yogurt drink
L - refused a toastie so had a mix of rice cakes, large bananas and 1/2 blueberry muffin.
S - naughty daddy shared his sweets with him
D - meatballs in gravy with 2 smilie faces followed by a yogurt and a handful of mini marshmallows as a treat fpr eating all his dinner.
Will have a 5once bottle of milk before bed.


----------



## Sunrise

Brekkie- Potato waffle, blackberries, yeo valley baby yoghurt and cup of heinz pear juice
Lunch- Mashed potato, mixed veg and a biscotti biscuit with beaker of water
Tea- Chilli with rice, orange, kiwi, and beaker of water

No snacks today. She had one bottle of milk first thing and will have another before bedtime. She is 15 months old.


----------



## c.m.c

today Ava has had:

Breakfast: cereal and toast.
snack (at my mums) a bowl of beetroot (she loves it:haha:)
lunch- french toast, custard, strawberries, grapes.
snack- a graze box- which was raisins and chocolate drops and she also had some black pepper popcorn from a graze box too.

dinner will be.......i have made my own bacon and lentil soup and also a pasta sauce so she will prob have soup and also pasta and the sauce with a little cheese too.... dessert will be natural yogurt and honey.


----------



## pinkribbon

Breakfast : Cheerios and a munch bunch yoghurt with a cup of milk
Lunch: scrambled egg on toast
Dinner: haven't decided yet possibly pasta bake

His snack was a babybel and a banana and he's had squash/water as his drinks.


----------



## mayb_baby

Today Michael has had:
Breakfast: Cereal, toast, sausage, waffles.
Lunch- Chicken bites 
Snack- Milky bar, yougurt and toasted cheese and ham
Dinner- Having a Chinese, I am sick and he has chicken pox


----------



## lau86

I have an eating machine!! 
2 weetabix for breakfast
Banana and few alphabet biscuits an hour later
Pasta bake and sandwich for lunch (didn't like the pasta bake so sandwich was the back up!) and tangerine after
Ginger biscuit as a snack
Vegetable lentil soupy stuff for tea and fruity yoghurt


----------



## MrsVenn

B - Lucky Charms, fruit pouch.
S - Oaty bar.
L - Spaghetti bolognaise, banana and a Mickey cookie.
D - Cheese and tomato quesadillas, 2 chocolate fingers.

9oz milk


----------



## eddjanuary10

b- just right cereal, half a banana
l- small pizza from m&s cafe, tangerine, cucumber sticks, glass of milk
d- chicken fillet, mashed potato & carrot. yogurt, half a fruit scone. few strawberries


----------



## MrsEngland

B- strawberry granola
L- jacket potato with hm bean chili and cheese, chocolate brownie
D- peanut butter and jelly roll with a pear and handful of grapes, 2 fromage frais

Cup of milk at nap and bed


----------



## bluehorse

My two today...

Breakfast: Grace had Coco Pops and Rowan had Shreddies with milk; handful of sultanas each
Snack: Grace had a hot chocolate
Lunch: Veggie sausage sandwich; leftover hm rice pudding with apple puree
Dinner: Quorn and vegetable curry with naan bread (Grace only ate the carrots and parsnips, Rowan cleared the lot!); hm banana muffin


----------



## kazzzzy

B Wholemeal bagel & banana
S 2 Apple Ricecakes & few grapes
L Scrambled egg & toast & yogurt
S Small piece of carrot cake 
D Chicken, rice & Peas & jelly & small bit of ice cream for pud 
Beaker of milk before bed


----------



## MrsEngland

Yesterday-

b- hot cross bun, banana
s- bowl of mango and strawberries
l- chicken strips, breadsticks and cheese dip and a few malteasers
d- sausage roll, chips and beans, chocolate crispie bun she made and a bunny lolly (nursery)

2 cups of milk before bed.


----------



## mammy2oaklen

Yesterday 
b - plate of grapes, apples, raisins and a yogurt drink
s - crisps and biscuits in toddler group then a packet of chocolate buttons as they gave them a easter egg at toddler group.
L- had a late lunch at a pub at 3pm sausages and chips 
s - sweets daddy was off work and had a huge pick a mix so oaklen shared.
D - rice cakes, mini breadsticks, large bananas followed by a yogurt

5 onces milk before bed.

Today so far

b - plate of raisins, apple, grapes and yogurt drink
s - large banana 
l - rice cakes, mini bread stick; slice of bread with cheese spread on it and mini packet of crisps with glass of orange juice.

The rest of the day will be
s - biscuit
d - chicken, potatoes followed by rice pudding


----------



## Sussy

J had porrige and blueberries for breakfast.

Biscotti and water at snack time.

Chicken sandwich, banana, raisins, yogurt and some malt loaf at lunchtime.

Apple and water at snack time.

Homemade chicken, leek, carrot and mushroom pie and rice pud for evening meal. 

He also had a beaker of milk before breakfast and will have more milk before bed.


----------



## Sunrise

Brekkie- Readybrek and a banana
Dinner- Bit of a mish mash...baked beans, potato, beef, kiwi, blueberries, banana,fruit pouch, raisins
Snack- Ella's kitchen biscuit
Tea- Chicken Curry with rice followed by a rachel's organic first yoghurt

Plenty of water throughout the day. She will have a bottle of milk at bedtime and a dreamfeed later. LO is 15 months.


----------



## Blu10

Breakfast - Cheerios and toast
Snack - fruit
Lunch - hoi sin chicken, sweet corn and rice (at nursery)
Snack - Rice Krispie Easter cake made at nursery
Dinner - cheese spread sandwich and salad sticks, babybel
Bedtime - Beaker of milk


----------



## rosie272

Charlie had:

B: Porridge with cinnamon, banana
S: Box raisins,apple
L: Roast beef and Dijon sandwich, raw peppers & carrots
S: Easter lemon cupcake
D: Cullen skink, chunky bread, melon & grapes
Small bowl dry Cheerios before bed,loads water


----------



## c.m.c

today Ava had:

DH said she refused brekkie but ate an apple and some raisins.

snack was a plain biscuit at toddler class

lunch- eggs mashed up in a cup and a bowl of fresh grapes and strawberries.

dinner was fish, broccolli, turnip and potatoes

supper will be a pancake and milk


----------



## Buttercup84

B Beaker of milk and ready brek with 1/3 of a fruit pot
L Leftover roast potatoes, lamb, carrots and parsnips with gravy (barely touched) and a Little Yeos yoghurt
D Chilli in a wrap bowl (loved it!)

Snacks: A few dates, a heinz biscotti and a banana


----------



## kazzzzy

B Bowl of porridge & beaker of milk & half slice of toast
S Banana
L Ham & Mushroom omelette 
S Fruit pot & liga
D Spag. Bol 
Beaker of milk before bed


----------



## caz_hills

Wow Kazzzy, our day was so similar to yours!

B - beaker of milk, porridge with mashed banana in it and a bite of my toast
S - biscuit
L - cheese and ham omlette, mixed veg
S - 2 satsumas
D - kidney bean curry and rice with yogurt mixed in, then fresh apple slices

And then two beakers of milk before bed :) x


----------



## bluehorse

My two today...

Breakfast: Weetabix and banana
Snack: Grace had orange, pear and raisins at nursery
Lunch: Grace had cowboy bake with swede, carrots and peas followed by strawberry icecream at nursery. Rowan had cheesy scrambled egg, baked beans and toast, followed by tinned peaches
Dinner: Hm pizzza with potato salad and peas; fromage frais


----------



## Katteh

Yesterday:

Breakfast: cornflakes, an innocent smoothie pouch and half a toasted blueberry bagel
Lunch: chicken, cheese, coleslaw and salad wrap with cucumber sticks followed by fruit and a yoghurt
Dinner: spaghetti bolognese with lots of veggies followed by fruit and a tiny Easter egg chocolate

Today:
Breakfast: Jordan's country crisp and half a blueberry bagel
Lunch: chicken, cheese and coleslaw wrap (we have been using up leftover roast chicken, hence the same lunch for two days!) with salad, followed by fruit salad and a small pot of jelly
Dinner: roasted veg couscous with tiger prawns followed by more fruit


----------



## lisanicole

Yesterday my son had

Breakfast - Scrambled eggs, roll, fruit salad 
Lunch - Chicken cutlets, meatballs, green beans and oranges
Snack - melon, yogurt
Dinner - Fish sticks, carrots, broccolli and mixed fruit 

He has a cup of milk with breakfast and lunch.


----------



## bluehorse

My two today...

Breakfast: Weetabix with milk; 1/2 a banana each
Snack; Dried figs
Lunch: Tuna and cheese wholemeal toastie; mini choc-chip muffin
Dinner: Grace felt poorly and refused everything but 1/2 a cup of pineapple juice. Rowan had Vegetable and Lentil curry with naan bread; a satsuma and a raspberry fromage frais pot


----------



## MrsEngland

Breakfast- Peach yoghurt, handful grapes and a slice of wholewheat toast with peanut butter.
Lunch- Sausage sandwich, a bread stick and some apple slices
Snack- some of an easter egg
Dinner- HM leek and potato soup with a bread roll

Milk before bed


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

Ruby is unwell and not eating, Scarlett had:

Porridge with stewed apple
toast with peanut butter, raisins and an organix oat bar
jacket potato with cheese and tuna, raspberries, a yoghurt


----------



## kazzzzy

caz_hills said:


> Wow Kazzzy, our day was so similar to yours!
> 
> B - beaker of milk, porridge with mashed banana in it and a bite of my toast
> S - biscuit
> L - cheese and ham omlette, mixed veg
> S - 2 satsumas
> D - kidney bean curry and rice with yogurt mixed in, then fresh apple slices
> 
> And then two beakers of milk before bed :) x

Yes our two must have similiar tastes!! 

Today Emily had:

B 2 Weetabix, few grapes & beaker of milk
S Yogurt
L Cheese toastie, banana & an apple flavoured biscotti 
S Fruit pot & small bit of easter egg (wish they were gone now!!)
D Roast chicken, mash spuds, carrots & sweetcorn
Beaker of milk before bed


----------



## sequeena

B - 1/4 slice of toast
L - refused
D - roast chicken and chips
S - rich tea biscuit, yoghurt, organix crisps, dried fruit


----------



## eddjanuary10

b- rice crispies & banana
l- baked potato & cheese at nursery
s- ellas kitchen banana & raisin nibbly bar, a tangerine
d- pizza, cucumber, radishes


----------



## LittleBoSheep

B - was going to have pear rice cereal but smacked it out of my hand all over the floor so didn't get it.
L - Medium sized saucer full of squash, mashed potatoes, broccoli, and pinto beans.
D - haven't gotten to it yet but thinking about giving him peas, and carrots, and asparagus.


----------



## lightweight

Yesterday was:

B: milk, dry cheerios, rice krispies
L: pasta with pesto & chicken, slice of pizza, yoghurt. Cake
S: organic bar
D: beans on toast, 2 satsumas, asked for grapes too but left them, raspberry sponge
Beaker of milk before bed


----------



## kazzzzy

B Wholemeal bagel - ate half of it & most of a banana & beaker of milk
S Grapes & satsuma
L Scrambled egg & toast
S Yogurt & a biscotti 
D Pasta Bolognaise & 2 choc buttons after 
Beaker of milk before bed


----------



## ExpectingK

Think J is starting the teething process again -

B - Sml bowl Cornflakes & milk, beaker of milk
S - Sultanas & third of hm oat & sultana cookie + 2 beakers of milk
L - Half slice cheese on toast
D - Hm spag bol with brocolli (refused brocolli)
Beaker of milk before bed

Milk obsession = teething! Though I'm addicted to milk as well.


----------



## sequeena

B - banana, bread and peanut butter
L - refused again
D - quorn chicken korma, basmati rice, naan bread, poppadoms
S - naked cherry and orange infused raisins, pickled onion space raiders


----------



## Sarah lo

B porridge with blueberries
L cheese and crackers and cherry tomatoes
Snack grapes and strawberries
D chicken in a pesto sauce with green beans, mushrooms and tomatoes followed by apple crumble-pie with ice cream


----------



## kazzzzy

B 2 weetabix & beaker of milk
S Banana & few grapes
L Pizza 
S Yogurt
D Roast pork, mash spud & carrots & few choc buttons after
Will have beaker of milk before bed


----------



## iwanababybump

Breakfast: Cheerios, grapes and a beaker of milk 
Lunch: beans on toast and a yoghurt
Tea: spaghetti and meatballs 
Malt loaf slice


----------



## mammy2oaklen

Breakfast; bowl pf grapes and strawberries, belvita breakfast fruit biscuit and a yogurt drink
snack; small snack packet of cookies
lunch; pastie and packet of crisps followed by a banana
Dinner; chicken and boiled potatoes followed by a formage fraise
5onces milk before bed
drank diluted apple juice through the day


----------



## eddjanuary10

B- cornflakes with banana and raisins

L- cheese sandwich, yogurt & grapes

D- chicken, mash and peas. Ice cream


----------



## louandivy

B: porridge with cinnamon and chopped fresh banana and strawberries 
S: buttered toast, raisins and a bowl of tinned peaches
L: 1 oat and seed pitta with olive spread, a stick of mild cheddar and half an apple 
S: hot chocolate and the other half of the apple
D: potato, chickpea and spinach curry with basmati rice and peas, plain yoghurt with strawberries for dessert


----------



## kazzzzy

B Porridge, banana & strawberries & beaker of milk
S Satsuma & rice cake
L Scrambled egg & toast
S Yogurt
D Roast chicken, sweet potato, carrots & peas
Beaker of milk before bed


----------



## rosie272

Today Charlie had:

B- An apple on the way to nursery
S- Cornflakes, milk and toast (nursery)
L- H/m cottage pie, brocolli & carrots, jelly and fruit (nursery)
S- Banana bread (nursery)
D- Tomato & basil soup, sesame breadsticks, raw peppers, raspeberries 
Water all day


----------



## louandivy

B: THREE bowls of cornflakes, a scotch pancake and strawberries :shock:
S: raisins 
L: buttered pitta bread, apple slices
S: a biscuit at preschool, then she was starving when I picked her up so she had a banana, a fab ice lolly and some French bread!
D: I'm making her veggie sausage with couscous and green beans but I'm not sure she will be very hungry!


----------



## rosie272

Charlie gets those hungry breakfast times sometimes Lou, he can out-eat me!!

Today he has had:

B: Rice Krispies
S: Marmite rice cake and an apple
L: Tomato pasta and garlic bread and a huge cookie (after swimming)
S- 2 boxes of rasins, fruit roll
D- Sweet potato wedges, brocolli & cauliflower (refused the chicken :rolleyes:), raspberries and another apple


----------



## Natasha2605

B - Cheerios followed by a banana and half an apple
S - Other half of apple, chocolate lollipop
L - We ate out so they had chicken nuggets, chips, beans and loads of my salad.
D - Italian Pasta with cucumber and some cocktail sausages, yogurt and a kiwi.


----------



## louandivy

rosie272 said:


> Charlie gets those hungry breakfast times sometimes Lou, he can out-eat me!!
> 
> Today he has had:
> 
> B: Rice Krispies
> S: Marmite rice cake and an apple
> L: Tomato pasta and garlic bread and a huge cookie (after swimming)
> S- 2 boxes of rasins, fruit roll
> D- Sweet potato wedges, brocolli & cauliflower (refused the chicken :rolleyes:), raspberries and another apple

Haha it gets expensive doesn't it?! 

We had run out of couscous so I found a pack of bulgur wheat in the cupboard and make her that instead telling her it was couscous and she gobbled down the whole bowl...great discovery as bulgur wheat is sooooo much healthier!


----------



## TennisGal

Girls have both had...

Brek: hm Bircher muesli with a tonne of various fresh and dried fruits
Snack: mr whippy!
Lunch: falafel, feta, yoghurt and houmous flatbreads, pepper strips, tomatoes, shared some Pom bears...Greek yog with berries
Snack: small piece hm coconut and lime cake
Dinner: Persian chicken and green bean stew, rice, salad. Pud was just mulberries and yog.

Lizzie rediscovered her fruit and veg love...


----------



## emsiee

Crunchy nut cornflakes and a crumpet
Wotsits
Cheerios
Vegetable soup and a granary roll
Melon slices
A yoghurt
3 cheese biscuits
Homemade pizza with mushrooms, pineapple,tomato and cheese
Ice cream


----------



## kazzzzy

B 2 Weetabix & banana
S Satsuma & organix gingerbread man biscuit
L Cheese toastie & yogurt
S Few grapes & dry cheerios
D Spag Bol & small bit of vanilla ice-cream after


----------



## Blu10

B- beaker of milk, Rice Krispies, grapes and blueberries
S- rich tea biscuit
L- chicken sandwich on milk roll with cucumber sticks and a Greek yoghurt
D- roast turkey, salad and actifry chips then a mini milk for pudding
Beaker of milk before bed


----------



## bluehorse

My two today....

Breakfast: Rowan had Mini Shredded Wheats and Grace had Cheerios; mandarin segements
Snack: Grace had banana, raisins and milk at nursery; Rowan had an Organix gingerbread man
Lunch: Grace had jacket potato with tuna mayonnaise, followed by a fruit platter at nursery; Rowan had scrambled egg with wholegrain toast followed by a banana
Dinner: Quorn cottage pie with carrots and garlic bread; banana yogurt


----------



## iwanababybump

Breakfast: Cheerios
Snack: biscuit 1/2 banana 
Lunch: ham and pease pudding sandwich, raisins
Snack: grapes
Tea: shephards pie, peas, sweetcorn and butter beans


----------



## LittleBoSheep

Breakfast: Bowl of banana strawberry oatmeal & 8oz milk
Lunch: Medium sized Saucer plate full of green beans and black eyed peas and small amount of porkchop
Dinner: BBQ meatballs, chicken, steak, carrots, Broccoli, dinner roll, cheese, 9oz bottle milk (ate this for an hour and a half straight no lie this baby chowed down!)

LO IS 12 MONTHS OLD :]


----------



## RedRose

Yesterday Lily had-

B- readybreak and a pear
(At pre school snack- milk and fruit, and lunch- chicken curry)
A custard tart that my brother bought round
Vegetable soup with cheesey pitta breads, carrot sticks, yoghurt


----------



## MadameJ

Yesterday :

Leo...
B: toasted muffin,Cheerios and cup of milk
L: 2 sausage rolls,Pom bears,a couple cocktail sausages,a yog and cup of milk
Snack @ nursery : breadsticks and humous and a cup of juice
T: veggie fishy things,chicken in bread crumbs,French fries,choc chip cookie and a cup of milk.

Lexie...
B:toasted muffin with peanut butter,Cheerios and a cup of milk
L: 2 sausage rolls,grapes,blueberries,pineapple,a yog and a cup of milk
S: some Pom bears
T: veggie fishy things,French fries,choc chip cookie,more grapes and a cup if milk.


----------



## louandivy

B: a slice of toast with honey and a banana on the way to my dr appointment!
S: raisins, half a slice of toast with honey and then 2 biscuits and a breadstick at music class!
L: leftover bulgur wheat with green beans and peas, a cheese stick and some tinned peaches 
S: 1 and a half homemade carrot and orange muffins 
D: hm tomato and veg sauce with penne pasta and grated cheese, a few more tinned peaches


----------



## RedRose

B- multigrain hoops, 1/2 apple
S- cheese, fruit bar thingy
L- pita with cheese and ham, pepper and carrot sticks, jelly
D- chicken and ham pie, carrots and green veg, small wedge of potato, sticky toffee pudding


----------



## lauram_92

Breakfast - weetabix, a banana and some toast
Snack - an apple
Lunch - another banana, some cheese and crackers
Snack - mini packet of buttons at his friends
Dinner - pizza, chips, corn on the cob and peas


----------



## MadameJ

Leo...
B: cereal bar,rice crispies and a cup of milk
L: cheese sandwich,cheese cheddars and cocktail sausages followed by iced gems and a cup of milk
S: a biscuit
T: chicken.nuggets,chips,peas, some leftover Easter egg and a cup of juice

Lex...
B: cheerios,grapes and a cup of.milk
L: cheese sandwich,half I'd my tuna crunch sandwich,blueberries and a cup of juice
No snack
T: chicken nuggets,chips,peas,left over Easter egg, some more grapes and a cup of milk.


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

B - scarlett had apricot wheats, ruby had oat crisp
L - rubys friend came over and they chose peppa pig spaghetti on toast. Scarlett had a ham sandwich.
Homemade carrot cake
D - homemade chicken nuggets, potato wedges and broccoli. Apple and pear and a yoghurt each, and a hipp organic biscuit.


----------



## bluehorse

My two...

Breakfast: Cheerios and milk; 1/2 a banana each
Snack: Grace had apple and pear at nursery. Rowan had a gingerbread biscuit
Lunch: Grace had Quorn sausage puff, new potatoes and carrots followed by a small piece of sponge cake and a handful of raspberries and blueberries at nursery. Rowan had jacket potato with baked beans and cheese, followed by a pear.
Snack: Both had a couple of dried apricots
Dinner: H/m pizza with salad and peas (Grace ignored the salad, Rowan tried most bits but focused mainly on the colslaw!) For pudding Grace had the 'Summer beach' jelly she made at nursery and Rowan had a cherry yogurt


----------



## kazzzzy

B Wholemeal bagel & banana
S Raisins & apple pieces
L Scrambled egg & toast
S Yogurt
D Cod, mash potato, broccoli & sweetcorn & fruit pot after


----------



## topsy

b-readybreak and a fruit pot

l toast with beans and cheese, rasoins, bread sticks, offered strawberries but he wouldn't eat them.

T salmon pasta bake, yog and 3 choc buttons


----------



## iwanababybump

We have had a very hungry day today 
Breakfast: honey loops x2 bowls
Snack: raisins
Lunch: lasagne then toffee ice cream
Tea: qourn sausage, mash, peas and turnip with a Yorkshire pudding then apple rice pudding


----------



## kazzzzy

B Bowl of cheerios & half slice of toast 
S Banana & raisins 
L Pizza 
S Yogurt & grapes
D Chicken, rice, peas & broccoli & some vanilla ice-cream after


----------



## louandivy

B: porridge with cinnamon and chopped banana and strawberry
S: a hm carrot muffin 
L: picnic in the park - cheese sandwich and an apple
S: a biscuit at preschool, then a twister ice lolly after (took 45 minutes to walk home when it should take 5 as she was concentrating so hard on holding the ice cream :haha:) and a few chunks of melon while waiting for dinner
D: jambalaya was too spicy so she had cheese and leek sausages with bulgur wheat and peas and melon, grapes and plain yoghurt for dessert


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

B - ruby had oat crisp, Scarlett had apricot wheats. They both had some Apple.
L - Scarlett and I shared a toasted cheese sandwich and she also had a tangerines. Ruby was at my mum's, not sure what she had.
D - salmon fillet, potato bake thing that went wrong, broccoli, carrot cake. Scarlett only at the broccoli :(


----------



## RedRose

B- soft boiled egg, pitta, 1/2 apple
(At preschool-
S- fruit
L- roast beef dinner, yoghurt)
S- a pink iced doughnut from Greggs
D- chicken and peppers with rice, pitta bread with lemon curd


----------



## louandivy

B: 2 scotch pancakes and some strawberries
S: half a slice of toast with sugar free peanut butter
L: 3/4 cheese sandwich, strawberries and raisins 
S: 4 biscuits at toddler group!
D: veggie burger, mashed potato, green beans and peas. Plain yoghurt and banana for dessert.


----------



## kazzzzy

B 2 Weetabix & half a banana
S Liga & grapes
L Vegetable soup, slice of brown bread & yogurt
S Satsuma, grapes & few of my crisps
D Roast pork, mash potato, carrots & sweetcorn


----------



## karlilay

Haven't done this for aggggeeesss.

B : Croissant with apple, half a banana and some berries.
S : Z had some blueberries and a cracker, M had a cracker and big cheddars, she was at Pre School.
L : Hotdogs, grapes, yogurt.
S : Fairy cakes we made....
D : Carbonara


----------



## MadameJ

Leo...
B: pancakes ,yoggie and a cup of milk
L: cheese bagel,crackers , mini cookies and a cup of milk
S:(at nursery) raisins and fruits which he licked but didn't eat:dohh:
T: brinner- scrambled eggs,sausages,hash browns,toast, more pancakes and a cup of juice.

Lexie...
B: pancakes,blueberries,yoggie and a cup of milk
L: cheese n ham bagel,crackers,banana and a cup of milk
No snack
T: brinner- scrambled eggs,sausages,hash browns,toast,beans, pineapple chunks,grapes and a cup of juice.


----------



## iwanababybump

Breakfast: honey loops
Snack: raisins and a biscuit
Lunch: tortellini 
Snack: banana
Dinner: fish and vegetable shapes, waffles and beans
Chocolate muffin and a yoghurt


----------



## iwanababybump

Breakfast: honey loops and grapes
Snack: yoghurt covered raisins 
Lunch: ravioli and toast mini roll cake
Snack: banana
Tea: was a treat of pizza, waffles and beans, rice pudding with maple syrup and more grapes


----------



## ExpectingK

Breakfast - Cornflakes with milk
Snack - yoghurt covered fruit flake thingies
Lunch - Cheese on toast (ate less than half)
Snack - Fudge chocolate bar at her great nan's
Tea - Cornflakes with milk

Yep, Cornflakes twice. Crappy food day today. She's cutting her last 2nd year molar (hooray) and it's really taking the toll on her eating habits. She's also drunk a river full of cows milk, absolutely obsessed with it, as I was as a child!!


----------



## bluehorse

Breakfast: Mini Shredded Wheats with milk; dates and dried apricots
Snack: hm flapjack (shared between them)
Lunch: We were at a 'buffet' style restaurant....
Rowan had lots of noodles with stir fried vegetables and chicken, veg frittata, veg samosas and a prawn cracker 
Grace had veg frittata, chips, onion rings and prawn crackers
Both had fresh pineapple, melon and banana with a scoop of icecream for pudding.
Dinner: Sardines and cheese on toast, 1/2 an apple each and a strawberry fromage frais


----------



## lau86

He's been a bit off with his food recently.... 
What I served was-
Breakfast weetabix and grapes
Lunch/ brunch sausage with scrambled egg and potato cakes (hardly ate any) 
Snack dairy lea sandwiches and clementine
Bit of cookie
Dinner- roast pork Yorkshire pudding carrots and potato- again hardly ate any.


----------



## caz_hills

B - porridge and raisins and two cups of milk
No snack as we were at the park!
L - jacket potato, beans and cheese followed by yogurt with jam in it
Snack - custard cream biscuit
D - chicken marinated in lemon and herbs, home made with pasta, tomato and carrots followed by Indian pudding prashard home made by my FIL
Then two cups of milk before bed :)


----------



## kazzzzy

B Pancakes & banana
L Shephards Pie 
S Fruit pot & yogurt
T Cheese toastie, grapes & biscotti biscuit


----------



## Tanikins

B - banana and 5oz milk (keeps refusing any brekkie)
S - raspberry cheesecake cookie
L - mac n cheese and some of mummies choc cake 
S - a whole 2 chips (he normally hates chips and throws them at me, we were in ingoldmells and I wanted chippy chips and he asked for 2 :happydance:, not that I want him to demand chips all the time but its nice to have something other than mash)
T - 2 crumpets and half an apple

5oz milk before bed


----------



## iwanababybump

Had a non hungry day today and hardly ate anything 

Breakfast: coco pops and grapes
Snack: flap jack
Lunch: pasta
Tea shephards pie


----------



## kazzzzy

B 2 Weetabix & banana
S Biscotti biscuit & satsuma
L Scrambled egg & toast 
S Yogurt
D Spag bol & scoop of vanilla ice-cream after


----------



## eddjanuary10

b- toast & fruit 
l- veggie soup & chicken/sweetcorn wrap
s- apple, oat bar
d- chicken casserole, carrots, potatoes
still hungry so 2 scotch pancakes, half banana & raisins!


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

B - both had cereal
L - cheese on toast, scarlett had some blueberries, ruby had 2 yoghurts
D - hm chicken nuggets, wedges, carrots and they ate one pea each haha! They had pear slices and ruby also had a banana and scarlett had an orange.


----------



## capegirl7

Breakfast: Banana pancakes and melon
Snack: Strawberry granola bar
Lunch: Grilled cheese and oranges
Snack: Greek yogurt and apple
Dinner: Chicken tenders and pasta mixed with sauce and veggies


----------



## onetwothreebp

breakfast: oatmeal and then a banana
mid-morning snack: goldfish crackers
lunch: ramen noodles and chicken nuggets
mid-afternoon snack: veggies 
supper: bit of pork roast, mashed potatoes, and steamed carrots
bed-time snack: an apple


----------



## bluehorse

My two...

Breakfast: Rowan had mini Shredded Wheats and Grace had Crunchy Nut Cornflakes; both had a kiwi and a couple of strawberries
Snack: Grace had banana and a cup of milk at nursery, Rowan had a fig
Lunch: Grace had cheese and potato pie with parsnips, followed by rice pudding at nursery; Rowan had a cottage cheese and pineapple toastie followed by another kiwi
Dinner: Pasta bows with tomato sauce and grated cheese, garlic ciabatta and an apple each


----------



## rosie272

Today Charlie had:

B: scrambled egg, toast, an apple
L: Minestrone soup, fresh pineapples
S: Raspberry cupcake, grapes
D: Chicken, rice, peas & sweetcorn, more grapes
Toast at bedtime 
Loads of water


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

B - cereal
L - ruby had a ham sandwich, some pombear crisps and 2 yoghurts. Scarlett had peanut butter on toast and blueberries and orange segments.
D- veggie sausage, broccoli and Scarlett had red cabbage as well. Neither of them wanted the potatoes I offered! They also had pineapple and ruby had a dried fruit bar.


----------



## caz_hills

B - porridge and banana
S - digestive biscuit
L - pasta with sausage cheese and veg then grapes and a satsuma
S - raisins
D - scrambled egg on toast then satsuma


----------



## bluehorse

Breakfast: Toasted muffin with jam and strawberries 
Lunch: Grace had vegetable kiev, new potatoes and carrots followed by jelly at nursery. Rowan had cheese and onion omlette, followed by a fig roll.
Dinner: Haddock fishcakes, sweet potato mash, carrots, broccoli, peas and colslaw; natural fromage frais with a strawberry and a few sultanas (made into a smiley face- the strawberry was the nose!)


----------



## kazzzzy

B Scrambled egg & toast
S Banana
L Veg. soup & a cracker & yogurt
S fairy cake with choc icing 
D Lasagne & fruit pot after


----------



## rosie272

Charlie just got over croup so appetite is back with a vengeance!!

B: Branflakes with banana, grapes
S: Toast with cashew butter
L: Chicken, wedges & salad, 2 plums
S: Pancake with fruit spread
D: Sausages, mixed veggies, rosti, pineapples
Bowl whole grain hoops and a small apple before bed!!


----------



## c.m.c

B- nestle nutrigrain cereal

snack- peppa pig crisps, dried apple and raisins

lunch- homemade chicken, broccoli, pasta bake, strawberries and grapes

dinner- potatoes, sausage and beans. dessert was custard and a homemade carrot cake cupcake.

supper will be a pancake and milk


----------



## kazzzzy

B 2 Weetabix & banana
S Apple & biscotti biscuit
L Beans on toast
S Yogurt & grapes
D Cod, homemade wedges, peas & sweetcorn & some vanilla ice-cream after


----------



## pinklizzy

B- toast with laughing cow cheese triangle spread on it, handful of grapes.
S-apple
L- we were out so she had a fishfinger, new potatoes and carrots and flapjack for pudding
S-raisins
D-grilled chicken, rice, sweetcorn and peas and yoghurt for pudding.


----------



## rosie272

Charlie had:

B: Poached eggs and toast
S: Raspeberries and a few crackers
L: Tortilla wrap (dry :/) banana, smoothie pouch
S: Half a bag of hula hoops, apple, biscuits, another banana (picnic at farm)
D: Minestrone soup, lemon drizzle cake


----------



## hawalkden

Thanks some great ideas here.. I'm sick of the same stuff for Isaac at the moment it's hard for me to get him to try new foods...

his menu today was

B - multigrain ricekrispies with cold milk (only just started the cold milk thing!) then a banana.
MMS - yoghurt covered fruit pieces
D - 2 sausage rolls due to being out and about followed by half a flatjack and fruit juice.
T - homemade cheese burgers with wedges. Didn;t have that due to parents being round and he was playing up so went to bed with a hot chocolate.


----------



## 24/7

Breakfast - Porridge and a fruit pot 
Lunch - Ham sandwich and a couple of crackers 
Dinner - Vegetable nuggets, chips and sweet corn with a yogurt

Bedtime snack will be an organix oaty bar. x


----------



## MillieJoan

B: Steel-cut oatmeal with whole milk and apples
S: Sesame seed toast with raw honey
L: Mommy and Daddy's leftovers from last night's dinner :haha: : Roasted chicken, mashed potatoes with gravy, and green beans
D: An orange and an omelet with cheese and spinach.


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

B - cereal
L - cheese sandwiches, scarlett had some pineapple
D - tuna and pasta with grated cheese on top. Broccoli. Ruby had 2 yoghurts and scarlett had an orange and some more pineapple.


----------



## Scoobys mummy

B- multigrain shapes,1/2 pancake,a few grapes then begged a cheese stick!
S- another cheese stick and a fruit pouch round asda
L- pizza and half an apple
S- a fruit and custard pot,some baby biscotti
D- chicken,baby potatoes,carrot and turnip

A brioche and milk before bed.
Plus 2 icepops whilst out in the garden in the sun...my child never stops eating!:shrug:


----------



## capegirl7

breakfast: waffles and bananas
Lunch: chicken salad sandwich and canteloupe
Snack: a little ice cream and crackers
Dinner: Spinach and tomatoe pizza with feta cheese and pumpkin and spinach puree pouch she feeds herself :)


----------



## Sunrise

Brekkie - Some of daddy's cereal then some of mummy's toast with beaker of water
Dinner - 2 fish fingers, sweetcorn and salad (random but the salad needed using up) followed by a bowl of chopped peach and a beaker of water
Tea - Will be chicken wraps with peppers and either rice or homemade chips. May make some angel delight as a treat :)

She has one bottle three bottles of cows milk as well (17 months).


----------



## snb1978

Breakfast: Egg on toast & apple

2 malted milk biscuits mid morning snack

Lunch: a quarter of ham and pineapple pizza


----------



## kazzzzy

B Porridge & banana
S Few dry cheerios & rich tea biscuit
L Pasta, tuna & cheese
S Yogurt
D Roast chicken, rice & peas & fruit pot after


----------



## louandivy

B: two slices of toast with honey and a bowl of strawberries
S: mini cinnamon swirl 
L: half a bagel, mango and strawberries 
S: a big plate of red pepper, cucumber and cherry tomatoes 
D: a big bowl of quinoa and peas with cucumber chunks, a bowl of blueberries and a little kinder rice cake and chocolate thing - never again for dessert as she took almost an hour and a half to go to sleep!


----------



## bluehorse

Breakfast: Cheerios and milk, half a banana each
Snack: Grace had apple and raisins with a cup of milk at nursery. Rowan had a strawberry, mini breadstick and a shortbread biscuit at Toddler group.
Lunch: Grace had quorn fillet, new potatoes, cauliflower and carrots, followed by chocolate krispie cake at nursery; Rowan had a tuna mayonnaise sandwich, handful of Organix carrot sticks and 1/2 a banana
Dinner: Quorn and vegetable curry with wholegrain rice and peas, onion naan bread; pineapple


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

B - cereals
L - cheese on toast, scarlett also had some pineapple
Snack - dried fruit bar
D - spaghetti and meatballs with tomato sauce, broccoli and babycorn. Ruby had a yoghurt, scarlett had raspberries, both had a plum spelt finger.


----------



## sequeena

B - slice of toast with butter
L - ham sandwich
D - sweet and sour quorn chicken with boiled rice and 1 tortilla
S - 2 bananas, handful of chocolate, small bag quavers


----------



## dan-o

B- Cheerios, grapes, toast (only picked)
S- yoghurt
L- sandwich (launched this on floor) apple, homemade cookie (also thrown on floor lol)
S- sausage roll (ate few bites then gave to dog) cheese
D- quorn cottage pie (homemade) and veg (didnt eat veg) homemade cookie (ate it this time lol)
Juice
Milk at bedtime.


----------



## CertainTurton

Hoping to get some ideas on here 
Breakfast- weetabix with her dad, then later with me some Cheerios 
Snack- Ella kitchen flapjack
Lunch- refused the quiche and cucumber :-( cheese cubes, cous cous, ham, small piece of gingerbread 
Tea- pork casserole and mashed potato, petite filous - but didn't eat much, teething I think!


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

B - cereals
L - tuna and cheese panini out. Scarlett had half a large tub of fruit salad. 
Snack - Ruby had a chocolate frozen yoghurt and 2 mini sausage rolls. 
D - salmon, potato gratin (neither liked this) loads of roasted butternut squash and broccoli. S also had baby corn. Ruby then got down because she was 'too busy'! Scarlett had the rest of her fruit salad and a spelt finger, and a few dates.


----------



## bluehorse

Yesterday:

Breakfast: Shreddies with milk; kiwi
Snack: Shared a flapjack four ways at a cafe
Lunch: Cheese and pickle toastie on french bread, cherry tomatoes. Rowan also had some colslaw. Rice pudding
Snack: 3 of us shared a grape, nettle and mint superfood drink; Rowan also had some satsuma segments
Dinner: Smoked salmon and broccoli quiche, potato, carrot and swede mash, purple cabbage cooked with apple, peas; custard fruit pots for pudding


----------



## sophie22

He hasn't stopped eating this morning! A big bowl of Cheerios, a bowl of strawberries and I had a fruit salad and he's stealing that. He's just run in the kitchen shouting biscuits lol


----------



## sequeena

So far he's had

B - toast and butter
L - bolognese and pasta

Dinner will be sausages, boiled potatoes, veg, yorkshire pudding and gravy.

He's started having supper too.


----------



## iwanababybump

Breakfast: cornflakes and a handful of grapes
Lunch: lamb, mash, peas, sweetcorn, turnip and cabbage
Cupcake
Snack: raisins
Tea: cheese on toast
2 jelly babies


----------



## pa2k84

Not done this for ages...
Breakfast:1 and half weetabix with some tinned peaches, slice of toast with marmite and a glass of apple juice
Snack: Don't really give a snack but he did have a biscuit he 'found' in the biscuit tub!
Lunch:2 poached eggs on toast followed by a fizzy snake sweet
Snack: Apple and a cheddar cracker
Tea: Chicken burger, jacket potato and sweetcorn followed by a piece of cake


----------



## BABY76

B - Bran flakes, yoghurt & toast 
S - Mini chocolate roll
L - Sausage, Egg & Bread Roll
T - Crackers, Cheese & Salad
S - 2 x Malted millkbiscuits


----------



## louandivy

B: a big bowl of grapes and dried mango, 2 plums and 2 pancakes with maple syrup - what she requested, I feel bad for her after being cooped up for an entire week with chicken pox!
S: more dried mango
L: a bagel with olive spread
S: more grapes and a chocolate lollipop
D: 2 veggie sausages, baked sweet potato, green beans and peas.


----------



## eddjanuary10

B- cornflakes with banana
L- mash, mixed veg, fish fingers
S-grapes, a cracker, cheese cubes
D- chicken, pitta bread. Cucumber


----------



## capegirl7

Breakfast: French toast and banana
Lunch: Spinach pie with pear
Snack: yogurt
Dinner: Meatballs and eggplant fries


----------



## louandivy

Ohhh do you have a recipe for the eggplant fries capegirl? They sounds yummy!


----------



## CertainTurton

Breakfast - weetabix, few cheerios (keep her quiet while i got mine!)
Snack- ella kitchen fruit bar
Lunch- cheese, ham, chicken. offered cucumber and cheese muffin but she refused :(, petite filous
snack - breadstick
Tea (at nursery) - spaghetti in tomato sauce on crumpet, cake


----------



## CertainTurton

louandivy said:


> Ohhh do you have a recipe for the eggplant fries capegirl? They sounds yummy!

And I was wondering about the spinach pie... :) :haha:


----------



## louandivy

:haha:

B: porridge with cinnamon and brown sugar, a plum 
S: some dried mango and pitta bread with olive spread
L: a bagel with olive spread, a few cherry tomatoes 
S: a carton of coconut water, a fruit and oat bar and a slice of toast with blueberry jam
D: pasta with peas, pancetta and Creme Fraiche. Had a few slices of peach after then said she was too full!


----------



## lauram_92

Breakfast - a yogurt and some strawberries (running really late)
Snack at toddler group - cheddars, apple, banana and a yogurt
Lunch - chili rice cake, banana and a little cake my auntie made
Dinner - chicken curry with rice and naan bread, and corn on the cob


----------



## bluehorse

Yesterday...

Breakfast: Porridge with blackstrap molasses and chopped banana
Snack: Few satsuma segments and 1/2 a banana each
Lunch: A picnic as Daddy was at a 10k run... Tuna mayonnaise sandwiches, cheese straws, milky way dessert pots. Rowan had another satsuma and Grace had a handful of cheese and onion crisps.
Dinner: hm pizza, baked beans, sweetcorn and peas; apple

Today:

Breakfast: Shreddies with milk, dates
Snack: Grace had pear, raisins and a cup of milk at nursery; Rowan had a fig roll
Lunch: Grace had vegetarian chilli-con-carne with rice and tortilla chips, followed by a bakewell slice at nursery; Rowan had honey sandwiches, sweetcorn and tomato salad, kiwi and satsuma
Snack: Grace had a natural yogurt and 1/2 a chocolate cookie (shared with Granddad)
Dinner: Spiced bean burger, mashed potato, sweetcorn and leeks; peach slices


----------



## kazzzzy

B Bowl of porridge with blueberries & half slice of toast
S Satsuma & few raisins
L Vegetable soup, slice of brown bread & yogurt
S Banana & yogurt covered rice cake 
D Lasagne & few h/made chips


----------



## xprincessx

Callum is a very very fussy eater as he has sensory issues so his eating isn't particularly healthy at the moment but he is healthy in himself!!

B - Coco pops with milk
L - Wholemeal roll with dairylea triangle
T - Irish stew
P - Strawberries
S - Raspberry & cranberry yogurt, freddo, ice lolly, apple and a mini muffin


----------



## BABY76

Yesterday:

B - Bran flakes & Yoghurt
S - Toast & banana
L - slept from 12 ~ 3 so had an early tea 
T - Tuna sandwich, carrot sticks & crisps
S - chocolate buttons


----------



## MrsEngland

B- toast, cereal and milk (nursery)
S- fruit (nursery)
L- lamb korma, pear crumble (nursery)
S- bun (nursery they'd been baking!)
D- pasta bake (nursery)

S- banana and stole some of daddy's onion ring crisps


----------



## BABY76

B - corn flakes, toast & banana
S - mango
L - Turkey, new potatoes and sweetcorn
S - half a dozen chip shop chips (off grandma)
T - Toast & spread
S - Yogurt & Pear


----------



## mummy2be...

B- weetabix
S- blueberries And a carrot flapjack
L - malt loaf, cherry tomatoes, BBQ lamas, yoghurt 
S- satsuma and a small piece of toast
D - mozzarella spaghetti, jelly and ice cream


----------



## louandivy

weird day...

B: THREE slices of toast with blueberry jam, a plum and a packet of raisins
S: went to the cinema, she shared some popcorn and vegan gummy bears with a friend, had an oat and blueberry bar and a carton of chocolate rice milk!
L: a few bites of a ham and salad sandwich but it was gross so she didn't finish it, and a gingerbread man
S: blueberries
D: Not sure as she is at my mum's for the night but definitely had blueberries with yoghurt for dessert!


Trying to slowly make the move towards veganism...luckily she is v. impressed by rice milk and coconut milk!


----------



## Tanikins

B - 5ox 1-2yr formula, banana and 1 nutrigrain brekkie biscuit (wont eat cereals :shrug:)
S - breadsticks
L - self assemble sheaperds pie ie mash, mince and veg
S - fruit
T - sandwich and crisps

Before bed 5oz semi skimmed (has 1 bottle formula as blue milk doesnt sit well with him but semi is fine :shrug:)


----------



## sequeena

B - toast and butter
S - banana
L - ham, lettuce, mayo and pickle sandwich, handful of crisps
D - minted turkey, potatoes and veg


----------



## CertainTurton

Yesterday:
6oz milk
Breakfast - weetabix, few cheerios (saw daddy eating them!), raisens
Lunch - jacket potato with ham, cheese, zucchini and onion topping, kiddilicious fruit smoothie bites
Snack - ella kitchen apple biscuit and 5oz milk
Tea - pasta bolognaise topped with cheese, petite filous
6oz milk before bed


----------



## MrsEngland

Yesterday

B- apple broiche, banana
L- homemade chicken noodle soup with veggys in (even got her to eat spinach!), custard with fresh raspberries
S- fruit (nursery)
D- ricotta soup and bread rolls (nursery)
S- yoghurt, banana and a bun she baked


----------



## Amy2701

Breakfast: 9oz bottle of cows milk, Rice Krispies and an oatcake.

Lunch: baked beans (her fave) and a yoghurt.

Snack: skips (crisps)

We're not at dinner time yet but my mum and dad are taking her to the circus tonight so I'm guessing dinner will be eating out for a treat with Nana and Papa.


----------



## BABY76

B - Rice Krispies & Toast
S - Banana
L - Chicken, Mushroom & Broccoli Pie. Blancmange
S - Pear
T - Cheese & Ham Salad Tacos. Fruit and Ice Cream
S - Mini ceddars


----------



## eddjanuary10

Yesterday

b- rice crispies, mango slice
l- chickpea tagine, semolina & raspberries
d- vegetable pasta (broccoli,mushroom,peppers & tomato)

Today

b- redibrek
l- spaghetti bolognese, plain yogurt & strawberries 
s- grapes, a milk pop ice lolly
d- chicken tikka, plain rice, cucumber


----------



## lace&pearls

b - weetabix + a banana
s - some pom bears
l - ham sandwich on granary bread + some more pom bears (same packet!), she was tired from toddler group though and didn't want anything else (unusual)
no snack due to long nap
d - fruity chicken curry + rice, 1 satsuma + (treat for eating well) a jam tart lol 

plus milk in the morning + bed time


----------



## caz_hills

B - porridge, milk, banana mashed up and then raisins
S - biscuit and a little bit of cake at toddler group
L - scrambled egg, toast with philadelpia, carrots followed by apple slices
S - 5 mini chedders, raisins
T - Sausage, mashed potato and beans followed by half a banana and custard


----------



## sequeena

B - toast and butter
S - banana
L - chicken sandwich
S - cheese pretzel, small pasty
D - brown sugar BBQ pork loin, boiled potatoes, sweet corn and gravy


----------



## dan-o

Two 'eating' days in a row! 

Yesterday:

B- scotch pancakes, fruit juice
L- pasty (not homemade) pombear crisps, cheese cubes, blueberries (ignored the pasty)
D- roast dinner, banoffee pie

Today:

B- porridge
S- biscuit, juice and grapes at toddler group
L- cheese sandwich, blueberries 
S- handful 'oddities' biscuits (really enjoyed these!)
D- quorn sausage, beans, mash. Last bit of the banoffee pie we made yesterday.


----------



## mummy2be...

B- Cheerios and banana
S- grapes
L- humous sandwich, skips, mango, yoghurt 

We are going to have honey and mustard chicken for dinner with mash and broccoli


----------



## CeeDee

Yesterday
B-Cheerios
L-Bean and Cheese quesdilla
S-Cheese crackers
D-Turkey burger, corn and kale


----------



## BABY76

B - bran flakes
S - toast
L - summer vegetable pasta followed by chocolate mousse
S - banana & apple
T - jacket potatoe, beans & carrot sticks followed by yoghurt
S - toast & pineapple


----------



## MrsEngland

B- HM blueberry pancakes with a little honey
S- vanilla yoghurt with raisins, small vanilla biscuit
L- fish fingers, a few chips, peas then a chocolate brownie and ice cream (out at a pub with my mum)
D- ham and cheese wrap, a handful of cheese puffs, some of her sisters yoghurt with banana and raspberry puree :dohh:

She'll have a cup of milk before bed aswell


----------



## louandivy

B: 2 slices of toast with blueberry jam, then she went to my mum's while i had an early morning hospital appt and had 2 more slices of toast and a bowl of blueberries!
S: half a granola bar
L: pitta, a few cubes of cheese, lots of cucumber and plum
S: a biscuit at preschool, a juice and half a blueberry muffin afterwards in a cafe
D: 3 falafels with humous and pitta...she wouldnt even touch the tabbouleh, not a herb fan i guess!

Eeeeeek not the best day food-wise!


----------



## Aphrodite

I like this thread as its giving me ideas! Yesterday:
B-Rice krispies, toast with butter and a banana
S-satsuma and biscuit
L-salmon and leek risotto
D-Fish fingers peas and potatoes


----------



## ShanandBoc

B - Toast with vegemite and apricot jam and cup of milk
L- Left over pumpkin lasagne and sml pkt of pizza shapes biscuits
D - Chicken schnitzel, chips, peas, beans and gravy (hardly touched it and half a chocolate crackle

Before bed a smoothie with - Banana, baby spinach, cauliflower, raspberries, bok choy, vanilla yogurt, carrot, honey and milk ( sounds gross but tastes alright and DD loves it) - only way to really get veg into her atm :/ )


----------



## lace&pearls

*dan-o* - I am "well jel" (as the kids say these days lol) of your child's diet! banoffee pie! and a pasty! yum! :) 

*louandivy* - I have never seen blueberry jam??? sounds awesome!!!! 

looking at all this is just making me hungry! lol x


----------



## louandivy

I buy it From a whole a whole foods shop, it's stupidly expensive but soooo worth it :haha:


----------



## MrsEngland

B- slice and half of toast with butter, pot of raisins
L- bowl of HM chicken and veggy noodle soup
S- fruit bowl (nursery)
D- ravioli (nursery)
S- stole some toast, cubes of cheese and pepper sticks off her sister and then had a banana and some more raisins

She always seems hungry when she gets back from nursery!

She also had a cup of milk at bedtime


----------



## bluehorse

Breakfast: Marmite on toast, tinned peaches
Snack: Grace had apple, banana and a cup of milk (nursery), Rowan had a cheese biscuit and some grapes at toddler group
Lunch: Grace had Med veg flan, roast potatoes and parsnips, followed by apple and blackberry pie and cream (nursery). Rowan had cheese and pickle on toast
Dinner: Chickpea and vegetable stew with rice; strawberry fromage frais


----------



## kazzzzy

B Bowl of readybrek, few raspberries & half slice of toast
S More raspberries, grapes & raisins
L Potato waffle, beans & scrambled egg
S Yogurt & biscotti biscuit
D Ella's kitchen spag bol because we had a chineese takeaway, she devoured it, wish she'd eat my cooked meals as well at times!


----------



## BABY76

B - bran flakes & yoghurt
S - pom bear crisps, grapes & gingerbread man
L - cheese on toast
T - spaghetti bolognese & pasta
S - 2 x malted milk biscuits


----------



## louandivy

B: a huge bowl of fruit and fibre 'I love that cereal mummy' :haha:
S: 3 dark chocolate digestives at toddler gym! We shared a pack of raspberries on the way home 
L: a bagel with olive spread, ham, cheese and cucumber. A big bowl of blueberries 
S: a packet of raisins and 2 cream crackers
D: bacon, leek and pea pasta, blueberries with natural yoghurt for dessert


----------



## louandivy

B: fruit and fibre
S: blueberries
L: a bagel with olive spread
S: raisins at preschool then raisins, grapes and half a choc brioche after
D: HM potato, chickpea, lentil and green pea curry with rice and a bit of naan bread, another half of her choc brioche for dessert!


----------



## BABY76

B - Rice Krispy & Toast
S - Orange & Banana
L - Beef Stew
T - Hummus, Veg Sticks & Crusty Bread
S - Cheese, crackerbread, grapes & blueberries


----------



## embojet

Today Ethan had:
Weetabix with berries, grapes and a petit filous for brekkie.
Some Ella's kitchen puffit things, and a breastick.
A dairylea sandwich, crackers, a yoghurt, and a chocolate he stole form his sister.
Half an apricot.
A huge bowl of spag bowl, and some cheese.

That boy can eat!


----------



## MrsEngland

Yesterday-

B- half an apple danish, a banana
S- another banana (she has a thing for them at the minute!)
L- ham sandwich, pepper sticks, a few dolly mixtures
S- fruit (nursery)
D- homemade pizza (nursery)

Cup of milk before bed


----------



## eddjanuary10

Today was

b- cornflakes
s- oat bar, yogurt
l- small pizza, cucumber & carrot sticks, strawberries, kiwi & melon.
d- chicken curry with white rice. Rice pudding with raisins


----------



## BABY76

B - Cornflakes & Toast
S - Kiwi
L - Moussaka, Green beans & 
Yogurt
S - Cucumber
T - Egg Mayo, Crackers & Tuna Salad & Ice Cream
S - Cheese on toast & grapes


----------



## louandivy

Very weird/unhealthy food day today!

B: 1 and a half choc chip brioche, a bowl of fruit and fibre
S: some raisins, 2 chocolate bourbons and a breadstick at music class
L: half a bagel with olive spread , a bowl of blueberries 
S: a bowl of grapes
D: pesto pasta with peas and a veggie sausage, apple cinnamon yoghurt for dessert


----------



## Scoobys mummy

REFUSED: cereal,toast,yogurt,banana-had a fruit pouch
REFUSED: snack at toddler group
REFUSED: spaghetti letters for lunch-wanted an icepop
Snack: another ice pop and a frozen yogurt tube
Dinner: tuna pasta
REFUSED: bedtime milk

I officially hate molars. :cry:


----------



## ChickenMommy

my 2 year old is literally a mix between a garbage can and a bottomless pit. 

Breakfast:
1 scrambled egg 
1/2 of a homemade whole wheat waffle
3 strawberries
cup of milk

Mid Morning Snack:
Small handful of raisins

Lunch:
3 (quarter-half dollar sized) homemade baked chicken nuggets (breading is whole wheat panko)
fresh green beans (pulled them from the garden after breakfast) steamed
1/2 sliced apple with some greek yogurt for dipping

Afternoon Snack:
Homemade smoothie pop, it was stupid hot outside! It was a smoothie mix made with spinach, kale, greek yogurt, strawberries, peach and banana

Dinner:
Veggie fajita (red and green bell pepper, onion, mushrooms) on a homemade whole wheat tortilla, homemade refried beans from the crockpot, avocado slices, and some cheese and sour cream. 
Cup of milk. 


Oh and she was bugging for raisins before bed. kid would eat all day long if i let her!


----------



## MrsEngland

louandivy said:


> Very weird/unhealthy food day today!
> 
> B: 1 and a half choc chip brioche, a bowl of fruit and fibre
> S: some raisins, 2 chocolate bourbons and a breadstick at music class
> L: half a bagel with olive spread , a bowl of blueberries
> S: a bowl of grapes
> D: pesto pasta with peas and a veggie sausage, apple cinnamon yoghurt for dessert

Apple cinnamon yoghurt?! Yum!


Today-
B- bowl of sugar puffs, a banana and half a slice of toasst with butter
S- another banana
L- 3 bean veggy lasagne (homemade) apricot yoghurt and a pear

Now my mum comes and totally ruins a reasonably good day!
S- bag of quavers
D- fish fingers, chips and a strawberry milkshake then a doughnut :dohh:

Milk before bed


----------



## BABY76

B - bran flakes & toast
S - Pear
L - Fish fingers, new potatoes, carrots & peas
S - cucumber
T - pilchards with cream cheese on toast 
S - Yoghurt x 2 & malted milk biscuits


----------



## louandivy

Mrsengland I think it's called twekkelon, they sell it in tesco and it is bloody amazing! 

Another bad day here
B: fruit and fibre
S: loads of blueberries and 2 cream crackers 
L: half a bagel, half a pack of mini cheddars and grapes 
S: a 'circle biscuit' at preschool, the rest of her mini cheddars after, some fruit flakes and a hot choc!
D: 2 fish fingers, loads of green beans and peas and a ludicrous amount of ketchup


----------



## MrsEngland

Will have a look for it next time I'm there. I love anything apple and cinnamon!


----------



## louandivy

Me too it's my favourite flavour of everything - so much so that I am literally about to sit down and make some apple cinnamon bread :haha:


----------



## kazzzzy

B Bowl of porridge & banana
S Satsuma & raisins
L Spagetti hoops on toast
S Yogurt & biscotti biscuit 
D Sweet potato, roast chicken, carrots & peas & half a slice of lemon drizzle cake after, milk before bed


----------



## MrsEngland

louandivy said:


> Me too it's my favourite flavour of everything - so much so that I am literally about to sit down and make some apple cinnamon bread :haha:

That sounds amazing!


----------



## missy1

Breakfast: rice crispies with banana, half slice brown toast with butter, orange & mango smoothie

Snack: apple and melon slices

Lunch: cheese & ham toastie, cucumber slices and cherry tomatoes 

Snack: custard cream biscuit 

Dinner: fish fingers and homemade tomato pasta 

Snack: melon and grapes


----------



## bluehorse

Breakfast: Grace had 'Lion' cereal and Rowan had Shreddies with milk; 1/2 an apple each
Snacks: Grace had banana and raisins with a cup of milk (nursery), Rowan had strawberries, banana and a breadstick at Toddler group.
Lunch: Grace had shepherd's pie, cauliflower and peas followed by rice pudding (nursery). Rowan had fried egg with savoury pancakes
Dinner: Cod fillet with cheesy cauliflower and carrots; vanilla icecream


----------



## lace&pearls

b - ready brek + 1 satsuma
snack - pink panther biccie
l - ham sandwich, some small cubes of cheese + banana
snack - ella's kitchen cereal bar (strawberry & apple)
d - cheese and broccoli pasta, a yoghurt

plus milk in the morning, nap time and evening (probably about 12 oz overall)


----------



## BABY76

B - bran flakes & yoghurt
L - sausage sandwich
S - small bag of chocolate buttons
T - cheese, crackers, cucumber & tomato
S - pear & banana


----------



## Loozle

Breakfast: weetabix
Snack: raisins and a banana
Lunch: hm chicken nuggets and sweet potato wedges
Dinner: fish fingers, mash & beans. Yoghurt.
2 cups of milk - naptime and bedtime.


----------



## louandivy

another crappy food day because i am ill

B: fruit and fibre, blueberries
S: raisins and a bag of fruit flakes
L: 2 hm apple muffins. I felt too crap to go to the shop :blush:
S: some melon chunks
D: fish fingers, loads of green beans and a portion of bulgur wheat
more melon


----------



## kazzzzy

B Bowl of Weetabix & toast
S Banana 
L Cheese toastie & yogurt & satsuma
S Small ice-cream cone & few of her Dad's crisps
D Shephard's pie 
Milk before bed


----------



## Scoobys mummy

B- 1 weetabix,fruit pouch,box of raisins,cheese stick.
S-a cereal bar
L- were out so she had sausage,scrambled egg and beans then a scoop of ice cream
D- Chinese pork chops,mash,peas/sweet corn/baby carrots. Cheese stick and a very small chocolate bar.

She had a tummy bug so this is her first day eating in ages...


----------



## eddjanuary10

Today-

b- special k, a toasted pancake & some plain yogurt with blueberries
l- cheese roll, lettuce & cucumber, an apple, a fig biscuit. some noodles at his cousins house & a few crisps
d- fish, potatoes, peas & sweetcorn. small handful of popcorn


----------



## Scoobys mummy

eddjanuary10 said:


> Today-
> 
> b- special k, a toasted pancake & some plain yogurt with blueberries
> l- cheese roll, lettuce & cucumber, an apple, a fig biscuit. some noodles at his cousins house & a few crisps
> d- fish, potatoes, peas & sweetcorn. small handful of popcorn

Congrats!!!


----------



## MrsEngland

Yesterday-
B- slice toast with lemon curd, half an apple and a banana

L- ravioli in a tomato sauce, half slice bread and butter, 2 small fromage frais

S- crackers and cheese (nursery)

D- chilli, rice and tortilla chips (nursery)

S- biscuit she made at nursery and slice of toast

Milk before bed


----------



## Katteh

Breakfast: granola with milk and half a blueberry bagel
Lunch: half of a sausage in a roll followed by fruit salad
Snacks: small ice cream cone and lots of random little bits of biscuits and cakes (we were at our local county show)
Dinner: hm shepherds pie with peas and sweetcorn followed by a banana and a piece of apple


----------



## kazzzzy

B Bowl of rice krispies & toast
S Strawberries 
L pizza
S Yogurt & half a donut
D Pasta Bolognaise & fromage frais after
Milk before bed


----------



## BABY76

B - toast & yoghurt
S - pear
L - cracker, tomato & cucumber
S - kinder bar
T - cheese and cucumber sandwich & quavers

He's had a very fussy day hardly touched any of his food but has been happy.


----------



## ttcnewbie123

Love this thread it's great for ideas! Thought I'd put yesterday's on as its still early! 
B- big bowl of Cheerios with milk, beaker of milk
Snack- blueberries
L- peanut butter sandwich, pork pie, more blueberries and some apple
D - Pasta carbonara followed by ice cream

Beaker of milk before bed
My LO is 18 months x


----------



## ttcnewbie123

And today-
B - toast and jam, beaker of milk
S - yoghurt coated fruit things
L - cheese and crackers, blueberries, few crisps
D - fish fingers waffles and peas (normally a once a week thing!)
Beaker of milk before bed


----------



## kazzzzy

B Bowl of ready brek & fruit pot
S Banana
D We went out for a chineese meal, Emily had plain chicken, Boiled rice & carrots, 
S Small ice-cream cone & grapes
T Crackers, cheese, ham, grapes & yogurt 
Beaker of milk before bed


----------



## caz_hills

B - half banana, porridge and cup of milk
S - grapes
L - kidney beans, chipati, melon
S - raisins, cereal bites
T - pasta in homemade cheese sauce, peas, chicken followed by yogurt
Two cups of milk before bed


----------



## louandivy

B: 2 slices of toast with blueberry jam, a bowl of blueberries
S: another slice of toast and a juice on the beach
L: ham sandwich,cucumber and a plum
S: raisins, 2 oreo cookies
D: BBQ at my mums - sausage, couscous, grilled asparagus and way too many tortilla chips with salsa! A chocolate ice cream cone along the beach on the way home :)


----------



## BABY76

Charlie had been with Grandparent to a Farm today - 

B - Wheatabixs & toast
S - Bag Quavers 
L - Cheese sandwich & Sausage Roll & Strawberry mini milk
S -Banana
T - Tomato Pasta


----------



## bluehorse

Yesterday...

Breakfast: Porridge with blackstrap molasses and chopped banana
Snack: Prunes
Lunch: Fresh bread with humous, grapes, Organix carrot sticks and a Babybel cheese. Grace had a chocolate mousse for pudding and Rowan had an apricot fromage frais
Snack: Shared a cupcake at a cafe
Dinner: Portobello mushroom spaghetti carbonara (made with veggie bacon!). Grace had an apple for pudding and Rowan had a satsuma, then they both shared some grapes.

Today:

Breakfast: Croissants with plum jam; blueberries and grapes
Lunch: 1/4 marmite sandwich, 1/4 cream cheese sandwich, grapes, banana and a little pot of jelly each
Snack: Cupcakes which Grace decorated at a fete
Dinner: Quorn and vegetable korma with rice and peas; blackberries with vanilla icecream


----------



## onetwothreebp

B: Cheerios and a toasted english muffin with peanut butter and jam on it
MS: Cheese stick and apple slices
L: Pasta with alfredo sauce
AS: Raspberries


----------



## ttcnewbie123

B- Crumpet with jam, beaker of milk
L - Nutrigrain bar, half a banana, yoghurt, blueberries (lots of little bits!)
S - 2 cheesy crackers 
D- Beef casserole with bread, a yoghurt and a satsuma 
Beaker of milk before bed


----------



## BABY76

B - Banana, Bran Flakes & Kiwi
L - Refused
T - Pork, Mashed Potato, Peas, Carrots & Broccoli followed by Mint Cornetto


----------



## kazzzzy

B Bowl of porridge & mashed pear 
S Ricecake & few grapes
L Cheese toastie, yogurt & satsuma
S Few organix crisps & biscotti biscuit
D Sweet potato chips, carrots, sweetcorn & roast chicken
Milk before bed


----------



## Loozle

Breakfast: coco pops
Snack: grapes and cheese
Lunch: ham sandwich and raisins
Snack: banana
Dinner: we went to pizza express and he had garlic dough balls, salad, chicken pizza and mini chocolate fudge cake and strawberries


----------



## onetwothreebp

BABY76 said:


> B - Banana, Bran Flakes & Kiwi
> *L - Refused*
> T - Pork, Mashed Potato, Peas, Carrots & Broccoli followed by Mint Cornetto

LOL! We've all been there


----------



## Seity

B - Carnation instant breakfast, 2 slices bread with butter
L - Apple Jacks cereal
D - Apple Jacks cereal


----------



## BABY76

onetwothreebp said:


> BABY76 said:
> 
> 
> B - Banana, Bran Flakes & Kiwi
> *L - Refused*
> T - Pork, Mashed Potato, Peas, Carrots & Broccoli followed by Mint Cornetto
> 
> LOL! We've all been thereClick to expand...

Thanks he'll probably eat me out of house and home today!! Lol


----------



## MrsEngland

B- weetabix and a banana
S- a pear
L- picnic she ate half a ham roll, 2 mini sausages, a mini pork pie, lots of strawberries and a jam mini roll
D- 3 fish fingers and a few fries, a scoop of ice cream (out)

Milk before bed


----------



## BABY76

S - Bran flakes and yogurt
B - Shreddies & Toast
S - Pepper
L - Haddock with mixed pepper sauce with cous cous and califlour. Apple Cake & Custard
S - Banana
T - Beans & Cheese on toast. Yoghurt
S - Mini Chocolate muffin & Grapes

Today's eating make's up for yesterday x x


----------



## eddjanuary10

b- weetabix & a crumpet
s- toast, banana
l- mince & potato with carrots & sweetcorn. Plain yogurt, some blueberries
d- fish fingers & potato croquettes with peas & yellow peppers (a lazy dinner because I can't face the smells of cooking!) an apple & a small chocolate lollipop


----------



## c.m.c

going through hell right now with her eating...

breakfast- egg and some coco pops

slice of ham

lunch- refused then my mum gave her peppa pig crisps:dohh:

dinner- made her spag bol- she ate none- she then ate a bit of a picnic- some cheese, ham beetroot and some custard.


apple and milk before bed
she has the cold at the min.... not sure why her eating is sooooooo fussy:nope:


----------



## ttcnewbie123

Fussy day today-
B - refused crumpet or toast so just had some blueberries
L - half a jam sandwich, pork pie, banana, yoghurt
D - picked at some lamb, veg and mash 
Half an apple pie for afters
Snacks - few rich tea biscuits, Nutrigrain bar 
Hardly any milk before bed! No day is the same!


----------



## bluehorse

Breakfast: Grace had crunchy 
nut cornflakes, Rowan had croissants with plum jam, 1/2 a banana each
Lunch: Cheese and pickle toastie, grapes. Rowan also had watercress dipped in houmous! Coconut yogurt for pudding
Snack: Grace had blueberries. Rowan didn't want any.
Dinner: Salmon and broccoli rissotto, fruit pot for pudding
Snack: milk and grapes


----------



## MaybBaby

Dom today had

Cereal: Shreddies in whole milk

Lunch: Chicken Sandwich (with a smidge of mayonnaise) cubes of cheddar cheese and slices of cucumber (all cucumber was thrown on the floor of course) followed by a fruit pot

Dinner: 1/4 of homemade burger in sesame bun with wedges, followed by fromage frais (he barely ate tea due to chucking all food on the floor in his new phase)

Before bed he had a whole banana as a snack (can't get enough of bananas!)


The main issue i have is veggies, dom hates purees now, and if I dare 'hide' veg with say a fish finger or in mash hes a little sod and works it out around the food and picks it out of his mouth...followed by throwing it across the room! :coffee: lol


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

B - ruby had cheerios, scarlett had shreddies (supermarket pretend versions! )
L - cheese and ham toasties, scarlett had a tangerine, ruby had a yoghurt. 
S - ruby had a croissant
D - chicken curry, rice and naan. Scarlett had raspberries, blackberries and strawberries, ruby had a homemade meringue, some vanilla yoghurt and sliced banana.


----------



## ttcnewbie123

Today: 
B- 2 chocolate brioche
S - organix gingerbread man
L- turned his nose up at egg mayo sandwich, ate some banana, blueberries and a pork pie!
S- 2 pink wafer biscuits 
D- Pasta and sweet corn in sauce 
Few ounces of milk in a beaker before bed


----------



## c.m.c

breakfast- a couple of spoons of multigrain cereal then she had a yogurt, grapes and strawberries.

lunch- egg sandwich and an innocent fruit smoothie

snack- an ice lolly, grapes and a banana

dinner- a bit of a picnic- sausages, ham, beetroot, more fruit, bread and butter and egg..... she didnt eat very much though...

before bed she had a cup of milk and a pancake


----------



## holliepop

slice of seeded toast, handful of blueberries

babybel, boiled egg, chicken and a banana

hm red pepper pizza and sweet potato chips

snacks - strawbs and a few of those oddities biscuits


----------



## kazzzzy

B Bowl of porridge & banana
S Satsuma
L Potato waffle & beans
S Yogurt & Biscotti biscuit
D Pasta bolognaise & grapes after
Milk before bed


----------



## minkymoo

B - half a nectarine and cheerios (with me spoonfeeding the milk as per demand ??!!)
S - carrot bar and white buttons (for being good at soft play)
L - tiger bread with primula, cherry toms and cucumber (only the tomatoes eaten :dohh:)
D - cottage pie, carrots and brocolli, 2 x yoghurt


----------



## louandivy

B: Cheerios and blueberries 
S: toast with blueberry jam 
L: scrambled egg on toast 
S: apple slices, a bowl of red pepper strips 
D: mushroom Bolognese with spaghetti and cheese


----------



## BABY76

S - Grapes
B - Shreddies
S - Pepper
L - Turkey pasta bake, peas & sweetcorn followed by artic roll 
S - Pear 
T - Creamy cheese sandwich followed malt loaf
S - Cheddars, mini chocolate muffin followed by grapes, kiwi & pineapple


----------



## sequeena

B - banana and toast
L - cheese sandwich
D - honey glazed gammon, mustard mash and veg
S - 2 yoghurts, raisins, packet of skips, milkybar ice lolly


----------



## BABY76

B - Shreddies & Toast
S - Red pepper
L - Chicken, roast potatoes with green beans & gravy followed by jelly & ice cream
S - Grapes
T - Ploughman's salad with fish followed by fromase frais
S - Pasta


----------



## MrsEngland

B- rice krispies, half a banana and some of my toast (about half a slice)
S- homemade cupcake
L- 2 fish fingers, a few chips, half a donut (my mum bought lunch across)
S- strawberry milk
D- homemade veggie shepards pie (made with green lentils), carrots and 2 strawberry fromage frais

She will have milk before bed and probably a banana or apple. 

Bad day for food :dohh:


----------



## ttcnewbie123

B- big bowl of Rice Krispies with milk
L- jam sandwich, pork pie, grapes
S- raisins
D- Sausage and pasta, apple pie for pud
Milk in a beaker before bed


----------



## august_babe

B - a slice of toast, a small bowl of rice crispies, a small bowl of cheerios and a bowl of grapes and strawberries. 
S - an organix oaty bar
L - cod in a tomato, veg and spinach sauce with pasta twirls. Yoghurt
S - mini breadsticks with houmous
D - homemade fish fingers with new potatoes, sweetcorn and peas. Small bit of banana butterscotch pudding we made this afternoon. 

Hungry day!


----------



## eddjanuary10

Today Ihsan had

b- shreddies
s- a pear & bread sticks at nursery
l- chicken and sweetcorn chinese style curry with rice. A plum & a freshly baked flap jack.
d- baked potato with tuna, grated cheese & cucumber. A mini milk ice lolly


----------



## candyem

B - Ready-brek with a fruit pot mixed in and some dried cranberries
L - bread and butter, grated cheese, cucumber, apple and banana skies and a few quavers
S - a biscotti biscuit
D - cottage pie

Milk at bedtime


----------



## rosie272

Charlie had:

B: Blueberry pancake, fresh pineapple
S: Cashew butter on toast
L: Pasta bolognese, fruit salad (nursery)
S: Apple, crackers (nursery)
D: Baked salmon, peas, asparagus, 2 mini cookies
Banana at bedtime


----------



## tokyo_c

Pre-breakfast treat with daddy(!): a wee bit of vanilla ice cream
Breakfast: bowl of porridge with a little honey and blueberries
Lunch: A slice of grain bread with tuna mayo, two pieces of cheese for toddlers, some cucumber sticks and a mini kitkat for after
Snack: a couple of cubes of soft cheese
Dinner: pasta with tomato sauce, avocado, olives and yellow pepper, half an apple


----------



## BABY76

I am pregnant with my second and my waters broke today so food has been abit weird for Charlie today - 

B - Bran Flakes & Crumpet with spread cheese
L - Cod & Chips followed by kinder stick 
T - Pasta & Grapes

He's now at his Grandma's & Grandad's so I hate to think what he's eating now!! lol x x


----------



## kazzzzy

B Bowl of porridge with mashed pear
S Banana & biscotti biscuit
L Crackers, cheese, ham, cucumber, tomatoes & yogurt
S Bread stick & satsuma
D HM Chicken nuggets, chips & beans & vanilla ice-cream cone after
Milk before bed


----------



## ttcnewbie123

A load of rubbish today unfortunately, it's just been one of those days. 
B- toast and banana
L- left over pizza from yesterday, blueberries, wotsits 
D- chicken goujons, waffles and sweet corn 
Loads of snacks, raisins, biscuits, cake, crisps!


----------



## Loozle

B- toast with jam
S- banana
L- pasta with sweetcorn, tomato & cheese
S- breadsticks
D- sausage, baked sliced potatoes and beans. Yoghurt.


----------



## bluehorse

Breakfast: Grace had Shreddies, Rowan had Blueberry Wheats. Grace had blueberries (Rowan refused these)
Snack: Prunes
Lunch (at a lovely restaurant- Granddad's treat!): Oven baked haddock (with caviar!), spiced chunky chips and minted peas, shared some honey and hazelnut icecream for pudding
Tea: Marmite sandwich, Organix carrot sticks, grapes. Grace had an apple and Rowan had a banana


----------



## Seity

B - Instant breakfast shake
L - 1/2 bagel with butter
D - 2 pizza crusts


----------



## onetwothreebp

B: oatmeal and a banana afterwards
MS: bowl of raspberries and strawberries
L: peanut butter and jelly sandwich, sliced up cucumber
AS: grapes with slices of cheddar cheese
D: hot dog, chips and beans!
BTS: more cheese lol


----------



## bluehorse

Breakfast: Grace had Crunchy Nut Cornflakes with blueberries, Rowan had Shreddies and a satsuma
Lunch: We were at a Big Lunch event and tbh the children were more interested in the bouncy castle, parachute, face painting etc. Think they had a couple of bites of egg sandwich, a few crisps and a bit of broccoli quiche.
Snack: Tea at the Big Lunch - scones with cream and jam!
Dinner: Oven roasted sweet potato with cream cheese, beetroot salad; pear


----------



## sequeena

B - porridge
D - chicken, cauliflower, broccoli, carrots, mash, yorkshire pudding and gravy
L - dairylea sandwiches
S - jaffa cakes, grapes, milkybar


----------



## Ceejay123

Breakfast - cereal, pineapple and banana.

Lunch - spaghetti bolognese, pineapple and a biscuit.

Dinner - lasagne, a spoon of shepherds pie (daddy's), and a piece of mums chocolate.


Snacks - a spoon of peanut butter - his biscuit, bag of grapes. X


----------



## mayb_baby

What I have planned
Breakfast - cereal, toast and sausages 

Lunch - Cheese and ham toastie, banana, quavers 

Dinner - chicken stirfry


Snacks - a spoon of peanut butter - his biscuit, bag of grapes. X


----------



## CertainTurton

Breakfast - weetabix and some raisens. 180ml milk
Lunch- cheese cubes, small amount of cheese muffin, offered cucmber (refused :( ), some bread stick and a petite filous
snack - 2 rice cakes (nursery)
Tea - bagel with cream cheese, refused veg sticks, lemon cake (nursery)
snack - kiddilicious fruit smoothie bites (only way to get some fruit in her), half a rusk. 
210ml milk before bed.


----------



## louandivy

B: 2 bowls of sultana bran and blueberries 
S: a slice of toast with raspberry jam 
L: garden feast with my sisters: falafel, bagel with red pepper humous, some cheese, cherry tomatoes, cucumber and tzatziki 
S: strawberries and half a hm red velvet cupcake, a few mini carrots and some dried berries 
D: half a mini pizza, dried berries and plain yoghurt with a bit of brown sugar for dessert


----------



## kazzzzy

B 2 Weetabix & banana
S Slice of toast with strawberry jam & grapes
L Potato waffle, beans & yogurt
S Biscotti biscuit, satsuma & raisins
D Roast chicken, sweet potato, carrots & peas & petit filous after
Milk before bed


----------



## Twinks

B: cereal followed by water melon
Morning snack: yogurt
Lunch: chicken, rice and veggies
Mid afternoon: milk 
Tea: dairylea sandwiches and handful of raisins


----------



## louandivy

B: a few bites of cinnamon Graham's as a treat but then decided she didnt like them, so a bowl of fruit and fibre 
S: dried super berry mix
L: little kid box in the park cafe: cheese sandwich, a few ready salted crisps, a frube, apple juice and half a slice of apple cake
S: cracker at nursery, a bag of animal biscuits, some dried berries and half a red pepper after, a cup of almond milk
D: fish fingers, quinoa and green beans and peas. Strawberries with plain yoghurt for dessert


----------



## ttcnewbie123

B- pancakes and blueberries
L - jam sandwich, yoghurt, banana, Nutrigrain bar
D- spag Bol then ice cream
S- few biscuits, more blueberries


----------



## eddjanuary10

b- weetabix. small bowl of strawberries
l- tomato soup and brown bread to dip
d- didn't want any (not very well today) 
s- rice crispies and a slice of watermelon


----------



## bluehorse

Breakfast: Porridge with blackstrap molasses and chopped banana
Snack: Grace had apple, grapes and milk (nursery), Rowan shared a slice of carrot cake with me at M and S cafe!
Lunch: Grace had vegetable and lentil pie with broccoli and sweetcorn, followed by chocolate crunch (nursery), Rowan had hm carrot and lentil soup with garlic croutons and a shaving of cheese, piece of ciabatta roll with butter; slices of fresh mango, melon and pineapple for pudding
Snack: Grace had the mini chocolate and banana sandwich she made at nursery this morning, Rowan had a handful of croutons left over from lunch!
Dinner: Spaghetti with a tuna and tomato sauce; strawberries with natural yogurt


----------



## rocknrolla

B- porridge with fruit 
L- spag bol (we still blend meals) mixed with some dairylea so she would eat it (cheese fiend!) then yogurt
Snack- biscuit, 1 crisp (!), plain cracker
D- toasted fruit teacake and another yogurt with fruit


----------



## c.m.c

Shreddies, strawberries.

An ice lolly out in the garden and a yogurt

For lunch she wanted more shreddies, a banana and a pancake with Nutella.

Some organix crisps

For dinner I made stir fry and noodles but she ate none of it, instead she ate some fruit loaf, ham, grapes and blueberries.


She will have a cup of milk before bed.


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

B - oatibix, scarlett also had some kiwi.
L - cheese sandwiches, ruby had a yoghurt and scarlett ha
d a pear.
D - bit of a disaster, made veggie pancakes and they didn't like them for some reason. So they just had sweet potato and carrot wedges. They jad a yoghurt each and shared an apple.


----------



## louandivy

B: a bagel and strawberries with plain yoghurt 
S: a Banana, ribena and half a flapjack at the park 
L: toast, scrambled egg, a few cucumber slices, some mini cheddars and sliced plum. She ate most of it then took a few bites of the egg, gagged and threw it all up. Guess she doesn't like egg anymore! 
S: a slice of toast, a plum, blueberries and half a cinnamon bun
D: half a kids pizza and apple juice at a restaurant, grapes for dessert


----------



## BABY76

B - rice pos & toast
S - kiwi
L - beef enchalitas
S - carrots & cucumber sticks
T - spaghetti on toast
S - crisps


----------



## lightweight

B: ready break with banana "ready nana" as she calls it!
S: chocolate chip biscuit at friends house
L: jam sandwich, couple of spoonfuls of yoghurt, chocolate mini milk lolly
S: organic carrot cake bar
D: fish fingers, potato wedges and beans. Rice pudding


----------



## rocknrolla

Is malt loaf (sorreen i think is the make) ok for a 1 yr old? Atm she is only having hot cross buns or the like for tea, it gets boring!


----------



## tokyo_c

B: 1 banana, 1 slice French toast with a little golden syrup
L: rice with avocado, cheese and natto (Japanese staple made of soy beans)
Snack: small pack of biscuits
I can't wait for dinner, mummy: 2 cubes of cheese, carton of fruit and veg juice
Dinner: veggie lasagne, cucumber, tomato and a banana for after


----------



## louandivy

B: 1 and a half choc croissants, a few pieces of melon and a bowl of black grapes 
S: half an apricot natural yoghurt bar
L: 2 falafels, some red pepper, a piece of pitta, tzatziki, some mango and 1 small choc 
S: toast with jam at preschool, a peach, the second half of her yoghurt bar and some dried berries after 
D: baked chicken, Spanish potatoes, some cucumber and lettuce, another peach for dessert


----------



## kazzzzy

B Cheerios & toast
S Banana & raisins 
L Toasted ham & Cheese sandwich, grapes & yogurt
S Small ice-cream cone & satsuma
D Lasagne
Milk before bed


----------



## louandivy

B: 1 choc croissant and a bowl of grapes
S: a banana
L: cafe park lunch - cheese sandwich, pom bears, a frube, 1/4 of an apple cake, half an apple, juice 
S: a bag of mini cookies, a bowl of blueberries
D: 2 fish fingers and a big portion of rice with peas, blueberries and natural yoghurt for dessert!


----------



## ttcnewbie123

B- jam on toast, strawberries
L- jam sandwich, Nutrigrain bar, blueberries, yoghurt 
S- raisins 
D- home made pizza


----------



## CertainTurton

breafast- weetabix and few cheerios
snack- ella kitchen biscuit
lunch - mushroom, zuchinni and cheese quiche (didnt eat much :( ) cheese cubes, few organix crisps
milk
snack - rice cake
tea- beef burger and bun (BBQ), offered cucumber (refused) petit filous
milk


----------



## BABY76

B - bran flakes & yoghurt
S - toast
L - fish fingers & spaghetti hoops followed by chocolate chip muffin
S - Banana
T - cheese, cracker bread, cherry tomatoes, cucumber & grape


----------



## MrsEngland

Yesterday

B- vanilla yoghurt, a crazy amount of grapes
S- a peach
L- chicken pesto pasta, a melted cheese tortilla and a handful of cherry tomato's
S- cheese and crackers (nursery)
D- fish cakes and mushy peas (nursery)

Milk before bed


----------



## Katteh

Breakfast: half a croissant with marmalade, small bowl of fruit and fibre cereal
Lunch: 2 small sausages, mash and peas followed by ice cream (we were out)
Dinner: smoked salmon and cream cheese sandwich with peppers and cucumber, followed by half a nectarine, a few strawberries and an apricot


----------



## Loozle

B: crumpet with butter and some raisins. Milk.
L: ham & cheese sandwich with cucumber. Yoghurt. 
S: some more ham & cheese!
D: hm tomato & mixed pepper pizza, jacket potato & salad. Peach & a tangerine.


----------



## MrsEngland

Today-

B- rice krispies, banana
S- grapes and apple slices
L- chicken nuggets, peas, chips (she didn't eat the chips) and a freddo
S- bag of crisps
D- chicken pesto pasta, carrot sticks and cherry tomatos, yoghurt and a peach

Milk before bed


----------



## ttcnewbie123

B- Cheerios with milk
L - Crackers, Nutrigrain bar, 2 apples!
D- Fishfingers, waffles and peas
P- blueberries and half a banana
A - Raisins


----------



## CertainTurton

breakfast - weetabix, fruit pot
lunch - cheese and ham on toast, petite filous, apple crisps
milk
refused snack
Tea - loads of maccaroni cheese, fruit pot, few apple wriggles
milk before bed


----------



## eddjanuary10

b- mix of cornflakes, rice crispies & bran flakes
s- grapes & half a banana
l- chicken pasta, a yogurt & a ginger biscuit
d- chicken strips, noodles, sweetcorn & green beans. ice cream
s- melon


----------



## rosie272

Charlie had:

B- Potato scones, banana
S- Raspberries and an apple
L- Ham sandwich & smoothie, cupcake (lunch out)
S- Pineapples and another apple
D- Pasta with tomato sauce, garlic bread, brocolli, raisins & a cookie


----------



## louandivy

B: 2 slices of toast with honey and blueberries
S: a banana
L: OH took her out for the day while I revised - a ham and cheese sandwich and 2 gingerbread men :wacko:
S: 4 red pepper strips
D: 3 falafels, sundried tomato humous and pitta. Raspberries and a few bites of flapjack for dessert.


----------



## kerrie24

Owen had cookie crisp cereal for breakfast,pizza for lunch and sandwiches,grapes,frube and biscuits (picnic) for dinner.


----------



## BABY76

B - bran flakes & yoghurt
L - vegetable stir fry & noodles
S - quavers
S - pear
T - curry & rice followed by yogurt & grapes
S - pepper pig ice lolly


----------



## mandarhino

B - milk, porridge, apple
L - grilled cheese on toast, few pieces of cucumber and olives, water
S - candy floss 
D - crackers, lentil & vegetable soup, cherry tomatoes, avocado slices, apple juice

I'm surprised she ate dinner after all the candy floss she consumed at the local fair in the park. It was her first time trying it and she ate loads.


----------



## MrsVenn

B - large bowl of porridge, petit filous
L - chicken satay, sun bites, fruit yoyo 
D - Ham panini, cauliflower and some Kettle chips. Pud was ice lolly.

5oz milk


----------



## lightweight

B: dry Cheerios, rice krispies with milk, about third of my branflakes
S: some grapes
L: picnic of jam sandwich, yoghurt tube, Juice, pom bears
S: leftover pom bears and carrot cake bar
D: loads of macaroni cheese, yoghurt, half a rice pudding


----------



## sequeena

B - Toast
L - dairylea and salami sandwich
D - salad (rocket, lettuce, spinach, peppers, tomatoes, cucumber, chicken, cheese)
S - few pieces of chocolate, raisins, raspberries


----------



## ttcnewbie123

B- toast and banana
S- yoghurt drops, half an apple
L - Jam baguette, few crisps, Nutrigrain bar
D - chicken pie, veg and gravy (was surprised he ate it all!)
Pudding was 2 yoghurts, a biscuit and some blueberries
Will have milk in a beaker before bed


----------



## mandarhino

B - granola, milk, apple
S - toast I think possibly crackers
L - grilled cheese on toast, avocado, cherry tomatoes, orange juice
S - apple, strawberry and black currant juice
D - sweet potato, baked beans, orange and banana, milk


----------



## MaybBaby

B: annabel karmel style sunny scrambled eggs and soldiers
S: SF rusk (which ended up on the floor)
L: tuna mayo sarnie and happy snax followed by organix raisins
D: tikka sauce mixed into basmati rice (he seems to hate chicken :/) followed by fromage frais and 1 biscotti


----------



## CertainTurton

breakfast - half weetabix, few dry cheerios, half banana (yey!)
lunch - roast chicken, green beans, bit of carrot, bit of potato. chocolate cake!
milk
snack - fruit wiggles, raisens
Tea - beef stew with cous cous, biscotti, rice puffs
milk before bed.


----------



## lace&pearls

b - toast + butter
mms - banana
l - cauliflower cheese w ham + beans (random!)
as - animal biscuits
d - chicken & pea risotto, ice cream :) 

plus milk. she ate well today!


----------



## eddjanuary10

B- cornflakes and half croissant
S- yogurt
L- cheese Sandwich with salad. Ice cream with banana
D- vegetable soup then rice with chicken tikka. Some
Orange and apple slices


----------



## BABY76

B - bran flakes
S - toast
L - cottage pie & piece of bread followed by grapes
S - bourbon biscuit
T - pasta salad followed by a few chocolate buttons


----------



## ihearttc

Haven't joined in for ages so thought Id add what my little bottomless pit ate yesterday:-

Mini Chocolate chip weetabix with milk followed by slice of toast and some blueberries

Snack-Bread sticks and a babybel

Lunch-scrambled eggs and beans on toast,chunk of cheese, small fromage frais and some strawberries

Snack-Satsuma and a bag of mini animal biscuits

Dinner-Minced beef hotpot, mashed potato, peas and brocolli followed by a banana and some of my profiteroles!

Milk before bed and water all day!

He eats so much but never gets any bigger!


----------



## iwanababybump

Today so far we have had 
Breakfast: pancakes with half a teaspoon of syrup mandarin segments and grapes
Snack: 1/4 bar of white chocolate 
Lunch: cottage pie, butter beans and green beans 
Custard
Dinner: not sure yet


----------



## snowy-willow

today:
breakfast: 1 weetabix with blueberries, strawberries and a bit of banana and a chocolate brioche. 
lunch: mac 'n' cheese (slimming world recipe) and was served with salad but she only has a little of the lettuce.
pudding: raisin cake with a tiny bit of ice cream
snack: not sure as OH will be doing it shortly
tea: two little mickey mouse sandwiches, some apple, some cucumber and a yogurt


----------



## HappyAnjeL

B- Yogurt and blueberries
S- about 5 crunchies, and an Ella's purple one pouch
L- sweet potato and apple
S- Grandma snuck her a tiny bit of fried dough with strawberries at the carnival :dohh: , a little bit of yogurt with one arrowroot cookie
D- Chicken with Rice and mixed veggies and a few stolen bites of daddy's cheese twice baked potato


----------



## MrsEngland

B- bowl of rice krispies, half a banana and a bowl of grapes
S- bowl of raisins, 4 mini strawberry organix rice cakes
L- jam sandwich, some chipsticks and a satsuma
S- chocolate hob nob, 2 bread sticks, cup of milk
D- tomato and cheese risotto, ice lolly

Milk before bed


----------



## ttcnewbie123

B- Cheerios with milk, toast
L- marmite sandwich, pork pie, blueberries, cake slice
D - sausage and chips (naughty dinner tonight!)
Snacks - yoghurt, biscuit, banana 
Milk before bed


----------



## mandarhino

She was at nursery today so not sure about the snacks. 

B - puffed oats with milk, apple, milk
S - ? at nursery
L - spaghetti quorn bolognese, cake & custard
S - ? guess would be fruit or vegetable soup
D - lentil and vegetable soup, bread, milk


----------



## caz_hills

B - one weetabix with milk
S - watermelon 
L - sandwich
S - bag of kids crisps and a jelly snake!
D - pasta carbonara then a fruit pot
Milk before bed x


----------



## mayb_baby

((N)Nursery)

(N)B-Weetabix and Toast
(N)L-Sausage and veg hotpot
(N)S-Spaghetti, toast and grapes 
D-Fish fingers, waffles and peas


----------



## mandarhino

At nursery for snacks & lunch

B - porridge, milk, apple
L - quorn shepherd's pie, fruit & custard
S - vegetable soup
D - fish soup, bread & butter, milk


----------



## ttcnewbie123

B- Toast and banana
L- Jam sandwich, pork pie, 2 yoghurts, banana and blueberries
D - Chilli con carne and rice
P- half a banana
S- Too many biscuits!! 
Milk before bed


----------



## louandivy

B: 2 slices of toast with honey and half a pear 
S: a bowl of sultana bran 
L: buttered toast, cucumber and pear 
S: 1 biscuit at preschool, a babycino and gingerbread man in Nero after, and 4 crackers 
D: red pepper slices, pea and pancetta pasta and loads of blueberries for dessert


----------



## MrsEngland

B- bowl of muesli, half a banana and a satsuma
S- half a large fruit teacake with butter, grapes
L- 4 wholegrain crackers with cheese, more grapes
S- ? Nursery so not sure
D- tomato and basil pasta (nursery)
S- satsuma

Milk before bed


----------



## babyhopes2010

B- grapes cheese,yougart and toast
L- mcdonalds :haha: ok so shoot me :rofl: (it was her first one she ever had)
S- cereal bar
D- Chicken casserole and strawberries and jelly


----------



## embojet

B- rice crispies, then some cheerios as still hungry
S- a yoghurt
L- spaghetti hoops and a slice of toast, grapes
S- 2 custard cream biscuits
D- lamb hotpot with brocolli and peas, custard
milk before bed


----------



## LoraLoo

William doesnt stop eating :shrug: Today he has had

B- 2 slices of toast, bowl of rice crispies, 2 bananas, 2 satsumas, an apple :wacko:
S- 2 biscuits, some monster munch
L- Sausage roll, Sliced Ham and yogurt
S- Apple, dried cranberries+Raisins, Cornetto (at my Mums)
D- Chicken strips, new potatoes, peas, rice pudding
S- 4oz Milk, Biscuit, Banana and almost a full pack of blueberries :shrug:

Amy had

B- 1 slice of toast 
S- Had snack at Nursery not sure what it was today
L- Sausage Roll, Ham, Satsuma and yogurt
S- Raisins and Cornetto
D- Chicken Strips, new potatoes, peas


----------



## dan-o

Yesterday:

B- porridge, fruit juice
S- buttered toast, apple
-skipped lunch as refused sandwich and then had a long nap-
S- babybel cheese, licked out cake mix bowl, couple of white buttons
D - homemade pie (steak style quorn, onion mushroom) mash, carrots, mushy peas and gravy. Homemade raspberry and white chocolate roulade. 

5oz expressed milk at bedtime


----------



## louandivy

Dan-o I read that last sentence as expresso and was slightly judging you, not gonna lie :haha:

B: sultana bran, a bowl of blueberries and plum 
S: some cheese crackers, a pear
L: a few more crackers and a hm carrot muffin, a few bites from a natural yoghurt pot with blueberries until she dropped it on the floor 
S: a banana at soft play, a babycino and half a slice of lemon drizzle cake in a coffee shop and more cheese crackers and some raw red pepper when we got home! 
D: hm Indian vegetable rice with peas, pepper, carrots,chickpea and potato. Blueberries and plum for dessert


----------



## little_cookie

Had 4oz of milk at 7am

9am- Marmite toast (one slice cut into two) and two mouthfuls of banana 
12pm- Cheese spread sandwiches. Yogurt 
1pm: Another half slice of marmite toast (he stole some of mine :haha:) 
3pm: Banana and handful of grapes
5.30pm: Mac and cheese. Yogurt. 

Will probably have a bottle before bed (8pm)


----------



## mandarhino

At nursery for snacks & lunch 

B - granola, milk, probably an apple
S - ?
L - cous-cous with vegetable stir fry
S - vegetable soup & bread
D - fish fingers, peas and corn - left most of the peas and corn as she wasn't hungry


----------



## ttcnewbie123

B- Cheerios with milk and toast
S- biscuit and yoghurt drops
L- Cheddars, goodness fruit slurper, yoghurt and banana
D- Pasta with tomato sauce and cheese
Iced finger for pudding
Milk in a beaker before bed


----------



## kazzzzy

B Weetabix, toast & milk
S Banana & raisins
L Ham & sweetcorn in pitta bread, yogurt, satsuma
S Small bowl of ice-cream, biscotti biscuit
D Chicken, rice, peas & fairy cake after
Milk before bed


----------



## cammy

So far.

Breaky - peach yogurt, half a banana, half tomato and cheese croissant
morning tea - watermelon, manderine.
lunch - peanut butter sandwich, apple and carrot slices


----------



## eddjanuary10

B- mix of bran flakes and muesli
S- crackers and apple at nursery
L- chicken, mash & sweet corn with gravy at nursery
D- prawn curry. Gingerbread cookie for later


----------



## ttcnewbie123

B- weetabix
L- crusty bread, pork pie, banana, yoghurt
D- sausage mash and peas
S- too many biscuits!! 
Will have milk before bed


----------



## mandarhino

Half day at nursery

B - strawberries & apple slices
S - banana and water
L - macaroni & cheese, bananas & custard
S - biscuits
D - grilled cheese on toast. carrot sticks, cherry tomatoes, beetroot, Fab ice lolly


----------



## pinklizzy

Breakfast-Weetabix, banana and milk
Snack-1/2 slice of carrot cake and a 'babyccino'
Lunch-Chilli and rice with peas and sweetcorn. Apple and a satsuma for pudding.
Snack-gingerbread biscuit
Dinner-Spinach and ricotta pasta pockets, carrot, green beans and peas. Yoghurt
Will have a cup of milk before bed.


----------



## c.m.c

Breakfast .... Scrambled eggs and an apple

Homemade fairy cupcake

Lunch.... Ham grapes, beet root and a yogurt and banana

Milky bar and a goodies organic oat and apple bar

Dinner...cheese and tomato pizza, innocent smoothie and custard


For supper I will offer her pancakes and she will always have a cup of warm milk


----------



## louandivy

B: porridge with fresh chopped banana, cinnamon and brown sugar 
S: Carrot sticks at preschool 
L: hm carrot muffin, some cheese, some breadsticks, plum
S: babycino and half a choc muffin at a cafe, apple and cinnamon yoghurt and a breadstick 
D: pancetta and rainbow chard risotto, red pepper slices and a bowl of blueberries for dessert


----------



## RedRose

Ah I love this thread. Things are getting a bit samey in our house at the mo, will read a few pages of this :)

B- hm muesli with banana 
Then at pre school
S- satsuma
L- roast pork, potatoes and veg and a chocolate rice crispy cake
Back home
S- apple, breadsticks, hummus
D- pizza, pasta, garlic bread and cherry tomatoes and a cookie with jelly beans in it!


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

B - oat crisp cereal
L - cheese sandwich and scarlett had a tangerine
D - veggie sausages, jacket potatoes with cheese, broccoli. 

BORING! I'm always trying new dinners but ruby never bloody likes them. ..


----------



## Seity

B - Instant breakfast shake
L - 1 piece bread and butter
D - TBD (Probably bread and butter again as usual) Edit: Handful of french fries.


----------



## kazzzzy

B Porridge & honey & slice of toast & milk
S Banana
L Cheese toastie, yogurt & satsuma
S Tuc cracker, slice of chedder cheese & grapes
D Chicken & spagetti carbonara & vanilla ice-cream after
Milk before bed


----------



## beanzz

Toast for breakfast some grapes for lunch and then a bit of chicken, bacon and mash with gravy for tea. Isn't eating much atm cos he's a bit poorly :( usually has a huge appetite


----------



## CertainTurton

Yesterday:
180ml milk
Breakfast - 1 weetabix, few apple wiggles
Snack - ella kitchen fruit bar
Lunch - pasta bolognaise, cheese cubes, half petite filous
snack - 2 rice cakes (nursery), beaker of milk
Tea - soup and bread (nursery, apparently didn't eat much soup - it appears to all be on her top!), fruit but refused
Supper - leftover pasta, biscuit
240ml milk


----------



## TennisGal

Girls today:

Brek: porridge made with oat milk and banana
Snack: lots of strawberries
Lunch: whole wheat pasta salad...the pasta with chicken, roasted vegetables, chunks of manchego, olive oil and lemon dressing...plum fromage frais...hm banana shortbread biscuits 
Snack: few chocolate buttons
Dinner: will be lamb rogan josh, cauliflower and chickpea curry, yog dips, chapati, rice...more strawberries and ice cream


----------



## ttcnewbie123

Today:
B- toast and banana
S- raisins, banana and apple
L- crackers and lots of cheese! More apple and a Nutrigrain bar
D- Lasagna 
Milk in a beaker before bed


----------



## mandarhino

B - bowl of strawberries and kiwi, piece of toast with raspberry jam, milk
S - boiled egg, poppy seed crackers, cheese
L - chips in a restaurant, apple juice
S - vanilla ice cream
D - cheese & spinach quiche, cherry tomatoes, carrot sticks


----------



## louandivy

Tennisgal that pasta salad sounds soooo good!

B: 2 slices of toast with honey, a plum and a pear
L: bad mum - virtually nothing in the kitchen! Some cheese, cucumber, breadsticks, blueberries and peach
S: 3/4 cinnamon swirl, apple juice, half an apple, a plum, red pepper and a slice of toast with humous
D: fish finger, some pasta with green beans and peas. A peach, some blueberries and a handful of Tyrells popcorn for dessert


----------



## c.m.c

Breakfast.....coco pops, yogurt covered black currants

Snack....banana and a goodies raspberry oat bar

Lunch.....pancakes and Nutella, yogurt


Snack....milky bar, apple


Dinner.....homemade Irish stew....then my dad gave her sweeties


Supper....yogurt again as she asked me for one and a cup of milk


----------



## RedRose

Oh my, banana shortbread sounds lovely.

B- buttery toast with fruit and yoghurt
Pre school 
S- apple and banana
L- ham, egg, chips and an ice cream
S- watermelon
D- flatbreads, sliced meat, olives and crisps at the pub :blush: and strawberries when we got home


----------



## kazzzzy

B Wholemeal bagel & half banana
S Biscotti biscuit, raisins & satsuma
L Pasta, cheese & tuna
S Yogurt & grapes
D Roast chicken, sweet potatoes, carrots & peas & vanilla ice-cream after
Milk before bed


----------



## staycutee

B: Cheerios, a plum and a satsuma
S: Gingerbread man
L: Ham sandwich, some cucumber slices and cherry tomatoes

Dinner will be grilled salmon, new potatoes and roasted veggies and homemade apple crumble for pudding


----------



## ttcnewbie123

B- Cheerios with milk
S - Fox's moo biscuits 
L- Crusty bread with butter, strawberrys, yoghurt
D- Chicken nuggets, waffle and peas (lazy Saturday dinner!) 
Few choc peanuts for afters
Milk in a beaker before bed


----------



## CertainTurton

Milk when wake
Breakfast - whole weetabix, tiny bit of banana (doesnt like today apparently), some toast, bit of my sausage and tried a tiny bit of egg (she isnt a fan :( )
Snack - ella kitchen flapjack
Lunch - ham sandwich but left most of the bread, few organix crisps, some chicken and cheese cubes. 
Snack - half a crumpet with honey
Tea - maccaroni cheese, some apple wiggles
Milk before bed


----------



## AngelUK

First thing: Bottle 
Breakfast: Porridge with fruit puree
Lunch: Spag bol, fruit pot, some biccies 
3pm: Bottle
Dinner: Fish Pie and a yoghurt
Before bed: Bottle
Also juice and water throughout the day


----------



## mandarhino

B - apple, porridge & chopped up strawberries, milk
S - poppy seed crackers
L - spinach and cheese quiche, poppy seed crackers, cherry tomatoes, orange juice
S - birthday party - cake, popcorn, biscuits, piece of cheese pizza, etc
D - not hungry so bowl of cherries, coconut yoghurt, milk


----------



## c.m.c

Have been out almost all day...... Lunch was in a restaurant...

Breakfast....coco pops

Snack (at my parents) .....2 pears, apple and a nutrigrain bar

Lunch...sausages, chips and peas


Snack (in ikea)...... A fruit smoothie, raisins and some of grandmas chocolate dessert


Dinner.... Mashed boiled eggs.

Supper...nutrigrain bar, milk and a yogurt


Cannot actually believe she ate this much all day......


----------



## kazzzzy

B Cheerios & half a crumpet
S Banana 
L Slice of pizza with ham & sweetcorn on it, yogurt & grapes
S Satsuma, custard cream biscuit & small ice-cream cone 
D Fish fingers, beans & potato waffle (we got indian take-away so quick dinner for LO):winkwink:


----------



## mayb_baby

B Wheetos
S Apple and banana 
L 2 sausages, bacon, beans, potato bread, egg and waffles 
S milkybar
D pancakes


----------



## Lynzeigh

B-Breast milk & A whole Banana.
S-Cheese cubes & Raisins
L-Pasta and Meatballs.
S-A whole Kiwi fruit.
D-Slice of toast & baked beans.
Breast milk before bed!


----------



## caz_hills

Yesterday was:

B - weetabix with milk, raisins and half a banana
S - slice of bread
L - ckicken, rice and peas then melon
S - raisins
T - bread, cheeses, ham followed by fruit

Then milk before bed.

Today:

B - same as yesterday
S - banana and some dry cereal
L - home made leek and cheese risotto


----------



## ttcnewbie123

B- toast and banana
S- pack of foxs moo biscuits
L- peanut butter sandwich, pork pie, banana, blueberries
D- veg soup and toast, 2 yoghurts for afters
Milk before bed


----------



## CertainTurton

Bad food day :( Bit under the weather
Breakfast - tiny bit of weetabix
snack - half organix gingerbread man, few raisens
Lunch - quarter of cheese and salad sandwich, some raisens, some organix crisps
snack - few organix crisps
Tea- fish finger, few peas, some roast chicken


----------



## emsiee

weetabix
hash brown and a breakfast muffin
cheese and pickle sandwich
packet of pom bear crisps
small milkybar
roast chicken dinner with veg 
ice cream


----------



## bluehorse

Yesterday...

Breakfast: Rowan had Blueberry Wheats, Grace had Chocolate Crunch cereal, 1/2 an apple each
Snack: Carrot and ground nut muffin
Lunch: Cheese and onion chutney baguette. Rowan also had a cherry tomato, some coleslaw and an orange.
Snack: A tiny piece of cookie each and a couple of prunes
Dinner: Pan fried salmon with noodles, stir fried vegetables and plum sauce; sugar free rice pudding (sweetened with apple and blueberry puree)


Breakfast: Porridge with blackstrap molasses and chopped banana
Snack: 1/2 an apple each
Lunch: Fish goujons. Rowan had his with salad (cucumber, beetroot, sweetcorn, coleslaw, pineapple and garlic croutons!) Grace had hers with chips and peas.
Snack: Rowan had a handful of sultanas and a dried apple ring. Grace refused.
Tea: Quorn sausage sandwich; strawberry fromage frais


----------



## mandarhino

Started out ok today and then it went downhill

B - apple, porridge & banana, milk
S - homemade cornmeal blueberry mini muffins
L - boiled egg, cherry tomatoes, green beans, cucumber, baby potatoes, cornmeal blueberry mini muffins, cherries, strawberries
D (of sorts) - poppy seed crackers, cornmeal blueberry mini muffins, apple


----------



## louandivy

b: a bowl of sultana bran, a plum
s: pancakes, a piece of bacon, strawberries and maple syrup
l: half a bagel, cheese crackers, strawberries
s: a handful of malteasers
d: hm vegetable lasagne, a plum for dessert


----------



## kazzzzy

B Weetabix & banana
S Satsuma & raisins
L Scrambled egg on toast & yogurt
S 2 Ricecakes & grapes
D Chicken, mushroom, leak & peas pie with some mash potato & small ice-cream cone after
Milk before bed


----------



## MrsEngland

Yesterday-

B- slice of toast, hash brown and a sausage
S- a banana and yoghurt
L- homemade lasagne and herb potatoes, choc cake, cream and strawberries
S- tube of smarties
D- tomato and cheese bruschetta, a few crisps and a haribo ice cream, more strawberries

We were at my mums all afternoon/evening so she was constantly snacking and wasn't eating the best kinda food but its not very often she gets to eat like this so she loved it! And we did a 2 mile walk so she wore off some energy :haha:


----------



## capegirl7

Breakfast: Apple cinnamon pancakes and banana
Snack: nutrigrain bar
Lunch: Chicken and cheese sandwich and watermelon
Snack: yogurt
Dinner: Cheeseburger, sweet potato, and potato salad


----------



## ttcnewbie123

Today:
B- crumpet with jam and some nectarine
L- pork pie, sausage, blueberries, mini cup cake
S- pack of fox's moo biscuits
D- jacket potato, spaghetti and cheese
Another mini cup cake for pudding
Milk in a beaker before bed


----------



## iwanababybump

We had
A beaker of milk when woke up

Breakfast: rice crispies grapes and raisins
Snack: banana
Lunch: mince and dumplings with hidden veg( mushrooms and tomatoes) mash and peas
Rice pudding
Dinner: spaghetti and sausages on toast
Grapes
Very weak juice throughout the day

Beaker of milk before bed


----------



## MrsEngland

B- banana and half a slice of toast with lemon curd (she refused the other half)
S- 2 satsumas whilst walking round aldi, cup of milk
L- mushroom and cheese omelette and a multigrain cracker, a few choc buttons
S- mini cheddars at soft play
D- fish, peas (didn't eat the chips) and some ice cream for after at a pub

Milk before bed


----------



## emsiee

Crunchy nut corn flakes
Toast and jam
Carrot sticks, cucumber sticks, dips and humous
Chicken fingers, chips and spaghetti 
Cheese spread and breadsticks
2 yoghurt drinks 
Vegetable omelette


----------



## kazzzzy

B Porridge & honey & half slice of toast
S Apple & biscotti biscuit
L Pasta, grated cheese & pesto & grapes after
S Yogurt & shared bag of skips with her cousin 
D Left over chicken, mushroom, leak & peas pie with a few oven chips
Milk before bed


----------



## BABY76

My brilliant eater will no longer sit and eat a meal!!

B - bran flakes
S - apple
L - pasta
S - birthday cake
T - cheese and onion slice


----------



## louandivy

b: sultana bran and 2 plums
s: 'a slice of cake with pink icing' at preschool, according to ivy!
l: some quavers, a falafel, a few bites of pitta and red pepper with humous
s: half a buttered pitta, strawberries and an apple juice and half a flapjack on the beach
d: 3 fish fingers and a huge pile of green beans and peas, and some more red pepper. Other half of the flapjack for dessert.


----------



## ttcnewbie123

Today:
B- crumpet and jam again!
L- jam sandwich, pork pie, blueberries, mini cup cake AGAIN!
S- biscuits
D- fishcakes and veg
Milk before bed


----------



## kazzzzy

B Bagel & blueberry jam 
S Banana, raisins & grapes
L Pitta bread with ham, sweetcorn & cheese & yogurt 
S Fairy cake & grapes
D Cod, mash potato, green beans & carrots & vanilla ice-cream after
Milk before bed


----------



## bluehorse

Breakfast: Weetabix with milk; prunes
Snack: Grace had grapes and a cup of milk (nursery); Rowan had a malted milk biscuit (Toddler group)
Lunch: Grace had cheese and vegetable crumble, new potatoes, broccoli and peas followed by strawberry cheesecake (nursery) Rowan had hm muffin based pizza with baked beans and a banana
Dinner: Fish and tomato pasta bake; apricot fromage frais


----------



## MrsEngland

Yesterday-

B- toast teacake, grapes and stole some of her sisters porridge with strawberry compote
S- pink wafer biscuit and a satsuma
L- 3x wholegrain crackers with soft cheese and roast chicken, raw mushroom slices, grapes and a kiwi
S- nursery not sure what it was
D- broccoli and ricotta soup with bread (nursery)

Milk before bed


----------



## Loozle

B- milk, weetabix & banana
S- slice of toast with marmite 
L- chicken nuggets, potato wedges & beans. Pineapple juice. Fruit salad (out for lunch!)
S- fruit string & milk 
D- garlic chicken, jacket potato and sweetcorn. Will have yoghurt & a satsuma afterwards. Then milk before bed.


----------



## ttcnewbie123

B- crumpet and jam, milk
S- pack of yoghurt drops
L- cheese sandwich, few crackers, blueberries, banana
D- pasta bake and garlic bread
Milk in a beaker before bed


----------



## eddjanuary10

B- cornflakes 
S- toast and jam
L- grilled cheese sandwich , an apple & a yogurt 
D- chicken , mushrooms , noodles. Bowl of grapes


----------



## CertainTurton

Still off her food but:
Breakfast - half weetabix
snack - rice cake
lunch - small amount of fish, few organix crisps, few peas :(
Snack - half a rusk and apple wiggles
Tea - fair bit of ham and cheese quiche, tiny amount of yogurt.


----------



## louandivy

B: rice krispies, a banana 
S: toast with honey, a pack of melon and grapes and a breadstick on the beach 
L: 3/4 of a kids pizza, breadsticks with humous, red pepper slices and grapes with a carton of apple juice 
S: a nectarine and a bowl of weetabix with honey
D: got home at 7.30! A big thick slice of toast with honey and some plum


----------



## kazzzzy

B 2 Weetabix & banana
S Slice of toast & strawberry jam & grapes
L Potato waffle & beans
S Yogurt & apple & custard cream biscuit
D Roast chicken, mash potato, carrots & brocolli & small ice-cream cone after
Milk before bed


----------



## c.m.c

I'm gonna scroll through here again so I can steal all you ladies ideas


Breakfast...shreddies 

Snack...2 goodies organic gingerbread men and an apple....then he asked for a pancake with Nutella

Lunch ...she picked at it.... Homemade bacon and lentil soup. Yogurt...any wonder she ate little lunch as she seemed starved at snack time!

Snack... Innocent fruit smoothie, ambrosia rice.

Dinner.... Pasta bolognese with bread and butter

Supper....cup of milk and half an goodies organic raspberry oat bar


----------



## ttcnewbie123

Today: 
B - refused Rice Krispies which he normally loves, had half a slice of toast and milk
S - 2 biscuits
L- Cheese, crackers and raisins
D- spaghetti bolagnese and 2 yoghurts for pud
Will have milk in a beaker before bed


----------



## louandivy

B: porridge with plum and cinnamon
S: a biscuit at preschool 
L: toast,mini cheddars, red pepper strips
S: a banana , dried raisins and cranberries, more mini cheddars 
D: pasta with peas and no sauce as she had a huge tantrum about not wanting the sauce and plain yoghurt with chopped strawberries for dessert


----------



## iwanababybump

Beaker of milk when woke

Breakfast: rice crispies
Snack: toast 
Lunch: fish, chips and peas 
Cake ( treat day at nanas as its her 60th)
Snack: grapes
Tea: spaghetti and meatballs
Yoghurt

Milk before bed


----------



## sequeena

B - banana and raisins
L - sausage, mash and beans
D - roast chicken, boiled potatoes, roast potatoes, veg, yorkshire pudding and gravy
S - chocolate


----------



## MrsEngland

At grandmas all day so bit of a weird one!

B- half a bacon sarnie, bowl of strawberries
L- sausage roll
S- jellytots, more strawberries and blueberries
D- spaghetti in a tomato and garlic sauce with chicken, peas and sweetcorn and cheese, mango yoghurt

She then went on to steal some of her grandad's cheese on toast and her aunties poppadoms, rice and chicken haha!


----------



## dan-o

My fussy eater this week:

Yesterday: 
B- Cheerios, fruit juice
S- dairylea sandwich
L- crumpets, cheese, crisps, apple
D- sausage (veggie) with butternut squash and potato mash, carrots, broccoli and onion gravy. (Rejected the broccoli and carrots lol) Banana and custard.

EBM at nap and bedtime


Today: 
B- cinnamon cereal, fruit juice
S- apple, banana
cookie mixture while baking 
L- cheese sandwich, bite of crumpet, couple of crisps, one of the oat cookies we baked earlier
D- homemade lasagne (quorn) and eaton mess for pudding

Bottle of EBM at bedtime


----------



## gingajewel

Breakfast - at nursery - rice crispies and toast
Snack - at nursery - chocolate brioche
Dinner - at nursery - lasagne (she didnt like it) salad, sweetcorn and wedges, cherry bakewell and custard
Tea - Chicken, jacket potato and sweetcorn


----------



## Srrme

So far they've both eaten breakfast. A hand full of cheerios each, milk, and a serving of maltomeal.


----------



## MrsEngland

B- scrambled egg and mushrooms with herb cream cheese and half slice toast and a banana
S- bowl of grapes, blueberries and strawberries
L- HM lasagne, satsuma
S- not sure (nursery)
D- 2 bowls of ravioli and toast (nursery) ice lolly when she got home

Milk at bed time


----------



## Loozle

B- shreddies. Refused banana
S- chocolate biscuit
L- cheese on toast with cherry tomatoes. Milk. Refused anything else.
D- shepherds pie & beans
Will have milk at bedtime


----------



## ttcnewbie123

Today: 
B- crumpet and jam, milk
S- apple, raisins 
L- cheese sandwich, strawberries, cake
S- half a banana
D- chicken and leek pie and veg
Pud- 2 yoghurts, strawberries, few choc buttons and a biscuit!
Milk in a beaker before bed


----------



## emsie_123

B toast with banana spread
S Baby bell, orange and yoghurt
L Left over (cod, pees and pasta)
D Chicken nugges, chips
S A bit of a flower and some soil (possibly a worm in there too....)

Milk in bottle before bedtime


----------



## sequeena

I had a lot of sausages to use up today.

B - sausage, toast and scrambled eggs
L - Tuna, mayo and sweetcorn sandwich
D - sausage and tomato pasta bake with cheese
S - raisins, apple


----------



## kazzzzy

B Porridge & raspberries
S Banana & raisins
L Refused cheese toastie (she's teething back teeth:growlmad:) had cold apple puree pouch & half a yogurt
S 2 biscuits at my friends house & small bit of satsuma
D v small portion of lasagne & yogurt after 
bowl of cheerios & beaker of milk before bed


----------



## mandarhino

B- porridge, milk
S - apple
L - grilled cheese on toast, cherry tomatoes, peach, milk
S - olive crackers, lemonade
D - wholewheat pasta with pesto, animal crackers


----------



## BABY76

B - Bran Flakes
S- Kiwi, Raisins & Banana
L - Cheese, Crackers, Ham followed by Brioche
T - Cheese Salad


----------



## sandilion

On rising - almond milk mixed with goat milk with vitamin drops added/fish oil

Breakfast: Salada crackers with nuttalex (non dairy butter) and Vegemite 

Snack: Fruit bar 

Lunch: Toast with melted cheddar cheese and tomato sauce

Snack: 1 BBQ shape biscuit

Dinner: Cottage pie 

2 x bottles of almond milk at bed time.


----------



## mandarhino

B - biscuits and cherries (DH in charge!)
S - puffed oats cereal, apple
L - grilled cheese on toast, cherry tomatoes
S - ice cream from Ikea, mini box of Smarties of which most got spilled on the floor
D - spinach & cheese cannelloni with tomato sauce, cherries


----------



## louandivy

B: porridge and blueberries 
S: a croissant and a plum 
L: half a bagel with hummus 
S: some cake at a treasure hunt and book reading, fruit flakes, apple juice and cheese crackers at the street party on our road 
D: quorn chicken style goujons, peas and cherry tomatoes. A nectarine, strawberry and grape fruit salad for dessert.


----------



## sandilion

On rise: Bottle of almond milk with vitamins/fish oil added

Breakfast: I piece of toast with dairy free butter and Vegemite.

Snack: Fruit bar

Lunch: Left over cottage pie on toast

Snack: Bottle of almond milk, and 1/2 banana

Dinner: Spinach and ricotta pasta with home made bologna sauce

2nd Dinner: more left over cottage pie. 

He's hungry tonight! About time.

He'll soon be put to bed with a bottle of almond milk after his bath.


----------



## MeAndMyShadow

B-Pop Tart and Juice
S-Small bag of Doritos
L-Turkey Frank, Peas, Grapes, Cheez-Its, Cheese cubes
S-Handful of small cookies
D-Pizza and fries


----------



## mandarhino

B- porridge, milk
S- animal crackers, apple
L- pappadoms, dosa pancake, rice, water
S - animal crackers, olive cracker, mango juice
D - fish fingers, peas, corn, strawberries, blackberries and raspberries


----------



## kazzzzy

B 2 Weetabix & slice of toast
S Banana
D Cod gougons, mash potato, carrots & peas, stawberries after
S Satsuma
T Chedder cheese, ham, tuc crackers & grapes
Milk before bed


----------



## Mummy2B21

Breakfast: 1 and half weetabix
Lunch: Home made beef stew
Tea: Ham sandwhich 
Dessert: half banana with few spoons of custard.
Snacks: couple choc animal biscuits, yogurt and cut slice cheese.


----------



## louandivy

B: chocolate croissant at a cafe with OH
S: a banana and juice
L: half a buttered bagel, mini carrots, red pepper strips, a bag of cheese flavoured oat crisps and strawberries 
S: more strawberries, a chocolate covered rice cake
D: 2 garlic and herb quorn goujons, pasta, peas and red pepper. Mango and another choc rice cake for dessert


----------



## CertainTurton

Breakfast - porridge with fruit puree, raisens
lunch - (out with daddy) - cheese cubes, bread and butter, some of DH pizza, organix crisps
Snack - ella kitchen fruit bar
Tea - grilled chicken, green beans, carrots (didnt eat :( ), new potatos, raisins and half a rusk


----------



## ttcnewbie123

Our 19m old has eaten so much today! 
B- 2 slices of toast with marmite
S- pack of yoghurt drops
L - cheese and crackers, pork pie, strawberries, yoghurt
D- fish fingers, mash and peas
Pudding- 2 yoghurts, a cake, strawberries and a biscuit
2 beakers of milk before bed!


----------



## rosie272

Today Charlie had:

B- Porridge with blueberries, cinnamon toast
S- Box raisins
L- Spinach & salmon lasagne (Ikea cafe) loganberry juice, ice cream
S- Banana
D- Scrambled eggs, granary toast, fruit salad 
Small bowl cornflakes before bed


----------



## sequeena

B - scrambled eggs on toast
L - sausage, veg, colcanon mash, Yorkshire pudding and gravy
T - refused cheese sandwich
D - chocolate cake and custard


----------



## capegirl7

Breakfast: Banana pancakes and watermelon
Snack: Toast and butter
Lunch: Peanut butter and jelly sandwich, more watermelon, and goldfish
Snack: Ice cream 
Dinner: Chicken, sweet potatoe fries, green beans, and noddles


----------



## sandilion

B: peanut butter on toast
S: Apple fruit bar
L: Hawaiian pizza scroll
S: chocolate/banana flavored custard
D: Chicken pasta bake - he ate everything but the chicken :(
D: ice cream


----------



## dan-o

B- Dry breakfast cereal, yogurt, juice
L- cream cheese sandwich, raisins, white choc buttons 
S- apple, few frozen peas
D- quorn savoury mince, butternut/potato mash, peas carrots, yoghurt, juice
6oz EBM at bedtime


----------



## rocknrolla

6oz bottle as she woke stupidly early, then slept again after
B- 1 and half weetabix with fruit 
L- spag bol and a yogurt
S- biscuit, cracker and a few baby crisps
D- bread, cheese, malt/fruit loaf, yogurt and strawberries. 
Will have 7or 8oz bottle before bed too


----------



## ttcnewbie123

Today:
B- Big bowl of Cheerios with milk
S- 2 biscuits
L- Jam sandwich, pork pie, yoghurt, strawberries, sponge cake
S- croissant
D- Lasagna and a mini cup cake for pud 
Milk in a beaker before bed


----------



## beanzz

Pasta and veg with a cheese sauce and a choc finger for after


----------



## MrsEngland

B- jam on toast and a satsuma
S- pink wafer biscuit aand bowl of grapes
L- HM macaroni cheese with peas and broccoli, another satsuma
D- turkey and cheese wrap, cheese and herb organix puffs, bowl of grapes and a banana
S- jam and cream biscuit


----------



## mandarhino

At nursery today for snacks & lunch

B - bowl of strawberries, blackberries and raspberries, chocolate spread on toast
S - ?
L - she can't remember
S - vegetable soup
D - baked potato with tuna, small piece of chocolate, apple


----------



## CertainTurton

Bottle of milk
Breakfast - porridge with fruit puree
snack - biscotti biscuit and rice cake (after swimming so STARVING)
Lunch - pasta with bolognaise sauce, few organix crisps, refused melon and mango :(
snack (nursery)- rice cakes and beaker of milk
Tea (nursery) - bagel with cucumber and cream cheese, ginger and courgette cake
snack (tea is so early) - fruit wiggles and few more organix crisps
Bottle of milk before bed


----------



## bluehorse

Yesterday:

Breakfast: Porridge with blackstrap molasses and grated apple
Snack: Sultanas
Lunch: Jacket potato with baked beans and cheese
Snack: Lots of strawberries! Grace also had a ricecake with cheese. Rowan had some prunes
Dinner: Baked haddock, oven chips and peas; fruit juice jelly

Today:

Breakfast: Weetabix with milk, tinned apricots
Snack: Grace had grapes and apple at nursery. Rowan had a wholemeal rusk.
Lunch: Grace had vegetable paella followed by baked banana loaf and toffee sauce (nursery). Rowan had bean bites with scrambled egg and wholegrain toast followed by an apple and blueberry fruit pot
Dinner: Beetroot, carrot and goats cheese burger, sweet potato mash and broccoli; strawberry fromage frais


----------



## kazzzzy

B Porridge & blueberries
S Slice of banana bread 
L Potato waffle & beans & yogurt
S Banana & raisins
D Roast chicken, sweet potato, cauliflower & sweetcorn & few choc buttons after, beaker of milk before bed


----------



## Mummy2B21

Weve been out all day so bit of a naughty one today.

Breakfast: slice of toast with peanut butter & 2 yogurts
Snack: Banana
Late lunch: nugget happymeal 
Light dinner: sweetcorn & Brocolli with small cod fillet in parsley sauce.


----------



## ttcnewbie123

Today:
B- Toast with marmite, milk
S- rice cakes and banana
L- jam sandwich, pork pie, sponge cake
S- strawberries
D- chilli con carne and rice
Pud- not 1 but 3 yoghurts! And a biscuit
Milk in a beaker before bed


----------



## kazzzzy

B Cheerios & toast
S Plum & tuc cracker
L Pitta bread with chicken, tomato & some hard boiled egg & Banana
S Yogurt & biscotti biscuit
D Pasta bolognaise & strawberries after 
Beaker of milk before bed


----------



## louandivy

b: toast with honey and an apple
s: a banana, a small pack of raisins and a few breadsticks
l: Cafe lunch - half a cheese sandwich, a bag of oat bakes, a plate of cucumber with humous, ribena and a chocolate bourbon
s: a few more breadsticks, raisins, a chocolate mini milk and some dried berries
d: 2 fish fingers and green beans. Strawberries for dessert


----------



## Aphrodite

B-weetabix with banana
S-breadsticks, dairylea and apple at playgroup. French fancy on the way home.
L-pasta bolognese with cheese. Satsuma and pear for dessert.
D-roast chicken dinner. Mini milk for dessert
Milk before bed.


----------



## RedRose

B- porridge with yoghurt and berries

L- she was at pre school but I don't actually know! 

S- babychino and marshmallows

S- some of my cheese sandwich

D- baked potato with butter and cheese, sweetcorn, tomatoes, cucumber and then custard and strawberries


----------



## MrsEngland

B- slice of toast with cream cheese, grapes
S- popcorn and some cucumber and bread sticks dipped in herb cream cheese
L- sausage and veggie friend rice, banana and a satsuma
S&D- not sure hubby forgot to ask nursery :dohh:


----------



## caz_hills

B - cornflakes and milk
S - biscuit with a cup of juice at toddler group
L - pasta with homemade cheese sauce, salmon and peas, then a yogurt for pudding

Then tonight he will have:

S - banana and apple slices
T - beans on toast and then maybe some more fruit


----------



## Mummy2B21

Breakfast: slice of toast with 1 piece grilled bacon and 2 tbl spns of baked beans.

Snack: couple mini chedders. Peppa pig ice cream lolly.

Lunch: fish goujons, sweetcorn, parsnips and chips.

Snack will be handful blueberries and banana.

Dinner: haven't thought about that yet but possibly sausage in French stick or pizza & garlic bread.


----------



## kazzzzy

B Wholemeal bagel & banana
S 2 ricecakes & few grapes
L Chicken soup, brown bread, slice of ham & mini cheddar & more grapes
S Apple & few skip crisps at Grandmas!
D 2 Slices of hm pizza, garlic bread, most of her Dad's muller corner yogurt, half of my iceberger ice-cream & grapes - feeding frenzy today!!


----------



## bluehorse

Breakfast: Shreddies with milk; tinned pear
Snack: Grace had apple and raisins at nursery. Rowan had some toast and butter at Toddler's group
Lunch: Grace had quorn sausage puff, new potatoes, carrots and cauliflower followed by sponge and custard (nursery). Rowan had veggie bites with potato waffle and baked beans
Snack: Grace had the 'caterpillar' which she made at nursery (basically a load of grapes threaded onto a skewer!), Rowan had tomato and carrot ricecakes
Dinner: Tuna and tomato pasta with grated cheese; raspberry fromage frais


----------



## CertainTurton

Breakfast - weetabix and small amount of pancake (didnt like :( )
snack - rice cake
lunch - cheese and ham toastie, half a yoghurt
snack - mango smoothie melts and some crisps
Tea - HM chicken goujons and peas, box of raisins


----------



## Loozle

B- 2 mouthfuls of shreddies then refused the rest. Cup of milk.
S- grapes.
L- insisted on shreddies! Actually ate the whole bowl this time! Refused anything else.
D- chilli, rice, garlic bread. Yoghurt. Slice of daddy's chocolate birthday cake!


----------



## iwanababybump

Today will be: 

Breakfast: dry cornflakes (is getting over a sickness bug) and apple slices 
Snack: banana
Lunch: tomato pasta bake with sweetcorn
Jelly with mixed berries
Snack: nectarines
Dinner: chicken strips, fries and salad
Grapes and strawberries


----------



## Aphrodite

B-Beans on toast. Tommy had a banana with his.
S-raisins, biscuit and cracker at playgroupb
L-Corned beef hash 
Fish in pesto and youghurt with salad and bread


----------



## ttcnewbie123

Today:
B- Half a slice of jam on toast, milk
L- peanut butter sandwich, crackers, strawberries
S- more strawberries
D- fish fingers, mash and beans
Pud- piece of choc cake!
Milk before bed


----------



## Loozle

B- Rice Krispies 
S- grapes then half a packet of quavers at my mums
L- at harvester - salad bowl then pasta with tomato sauce.
D- hot dog, noodles and baby carrots (quick dinner as we got back late from ds1 gymnastics class!) didn't want anything else afterwards


----------



## kazzzzy

B Bowl of Corn Flakes & slice of toast & orange juice
S Banana & raisins
L Cheese toastie & yogurt
S Satsuma & slice of lemon drizzle cake in a cafe
D Salmon, salad potatoes, cherry tomatoes, coleslaw & small vanilla ice-cream cone after


----------



## louandivy

b: rice krispies, a peach and half a croissant on the way to preschool
s: biscuit at preschool, second half of croissant after
l: a banana, half a bagel, some cheese oat bakes, a few apple cubes and some dried berries
s: a mini muffin at playgroup, more berries and a peach
d: pasta with peas and red pepper strips, apple cinnamon yoghurt for dessert. And 3 mints :wacko:


----------



## beanzz

B. Peanut butter on toast

L. Quavers, whole banana and an apple bake

D. Mexican chicken with pasta and a tiny scoop of milky bar ice cream for dessert


----------



## eddjanuary10

B- rice crispies
S- apple, milk. Crackers 
L- BBQ chicken, potato wedges, carrots. Sliced peaches 
D- rice with veggies. A Strawberry tart


----------



## sequeena

B - 2 slices buttered toast
L - 2 homemade chicken nuggets, handful homemade chips
D - refused spaghetti carbonara
S - 1 veggie oat bar (goodies), 2 yoghurts, handful raisins


----------



## Mummy2B21

Breakfast: slice of toast and cup of fresh orange
Lunch: pizza & half jacket potatoe.
Dinner: will be fresh chicken home made korma and rice.

Snacks: 1 breadstick, Banana, freddo bar, few blueberries.


----------



## Mrs_Random

So far:

2 weetabix
Half a 2 egg omelette with cheese
1 cup of milk
1 banana
2 chocolates
Grapes
Some of my all bran
Some of my yogurt
1 petit filous
1 apple

Tea will prob be pasta n sauce followed by yogurt.

He will have milk & a biscuit before bed too.


----------



## kazzzzy

B Pancakes & banana
S Ricecake & few grapes
L Pasta, tuna & cheese & yogurt
S Grapes & malted milk biscuit
D 3 fishfingers, mash potato & beans, petit filous after & milk before bed


----------



## beanzz

B. peanut butter on toast

S. apple and raisin slice thing

L. Bacon quiche & cherry tomatoes with chocolate yogurt for afters

S. grapes, a banana, a Jaffa cake

D. Chicken and bacon pasta bake with grapes and vanilla yogurt for dessert


----------



## iwanababybump

Today

Breakfast: coco pops and apple slices
Snack: banana and orange
Lunch: lasagne
A few jelly sweets
Dinner: fish pie with sweetcorn and peas
Grapes


----------



## mayb_baby

*NURSERY*
*Breakfast: cornflakes and toast
Snack: pizza and banana
Lunch: potatoes, spaghtti and fishcake*
Dinner: 2 eggs, waffles, sausages, beans and bacon


----------



## MrsEngland

b- slice toast with peanut butter, pineapple and some grapes
S- 2 wholewheat crackers with cream cheese and a satsuma
L- 2 fish fingers, cucumber sticks, bread roll and some grated cheese (she insisted?) Then a yoghurt and a banana
S- nursery so not sure
D- chilli con carne at nursery
S- 2 fruit shortbreads and milk before bed


----------



## louandivy

b: toast with honey, a peach and an apple
L: more toast, half a packet of cheese oat bakes and red pepper slices
s: a slice of smarties chocolate cake at her friend's bday party, other half of the cheese bakes
d: half a bagel, a scoop of wild rice, roasted butternut squash and red pepper. Plain yoghurt with raspberries and a few choc buttons for dessert!


----------



## Loozle

B- cup of milk, Rice Krispies 
S- malted milk biscuit at play group. Water. 
L- cous cous and chilli with extra beans & red lentils. Sweetcorn. Water.
S- grapes and a cup of milk.
D- pasta bake, slice of pizza and some peas. 
Cup of milk at bedtime.


----------



## KayBea

B - strawberries & cheerios & a cup of milk
L - cheese, crackers, tomatos & cucumber & a cup of water.
she will prob have an apple & half a pack of crisps after.


----------



## emsiee

Bran flakes
Toasted muffin and cheese
Corned beef,onion and cucumber sandwich
Crisps
A few chocolate buttons
H/m pizza and chips
Yoghurt


----------



## kazzzzy

B Corn Flakes & half a crumpet with strawberry jam
S Apple & raisins
L HM chicken gougons & wedges & beans
S Yogurt
D Spag bol & strawberries & vanilla ice-cream after, milk before bed


----------



## bluehorse

B- Weetabix with milk, kiwi
S - shared a 100% fruit bar and a packet of pom bears
L - Scrambled egg with smoked salmon on a toasted bagel; banana
S - prunes
D - quorn and vegetable curry with wholegrain rice; fromage frais


----------



## sandilion

B - 2 slices of toast with peanut butter
L - pumpkin soup with sour bread
S - chocolate flavored custard 
D - satay chicken and brown rice
D - ice cream with strawberry topping


----------



## Mummy2B21

Yesterday he had,

Breakfast: weetabix
Lunch: homemade chicken nuggets and a waffle, sweetcorn.
Dinner: home made fish pie with veg.

Snacks/treats: banana, 4 mini chedders, smarties ice cream, breadstick and a lollipop.

So far today.

Breakfast: slice of toast baked beans and grilled bacon.
Snack: banana
Lunch: will be a roast at my mum and dads roast pots, Yorkshire pud, stuffing, beef, veg, parsnips 

He will then probably have a large snack/sandwhich around 3pm and fall asleep on the way home till morning.


----------



## c.m.c

Cheerios

Some milky buttons

Roast beef (though she ate no meat), carrots potatoes and gravy.(she ate all the rest)

Strawberries and grapes

Baked fish goujons, waffles and peas. Chocolate custard

For supper i will prob give her pancake with Nutella and a cup of milk


----------



## kazzzzy

B Scrambled egg & toast
S Banana
D Roast pork, mash potato, carrots, broccoli & peas & small ice-cream cone after witih sprinkles
T Cheese on toast & yogurt & few grapes
Milk before bed


----------



## bluehorse

B- Grace had granola, Rowan had shreddies, 1/2 apple each
S - Rusk
L - Happy Meal (fishfingers and a fruit bag). Grace had a fruit shoot and Rowan had milk
D - mushroom and garlic quorn escalope, mashed sweet potato, broccoli and sweetcorn; hm gooseberry crumble with custard


----------



## bluehorse

B- 1/2 bagel each with honey
S- Grace had banana and grapes at nursery. Rowan had a humzinger and 1/4 cup of chocolate oat milk
L - Grace had spaghetti bolognaise followed by apple crumble and custard at nursery. Rowan had daahl with cucumber and carrot sticks and strips of pitta, followed by a yogurt
S - tiny gingerbread man each
D - lemon and tarragon quorn with cous cous, carrots and green beans ; strawberries and cream


----------



## topsy

weetabix and banana

home made oat and honey biscuit and rasions (Nursery)

Bean casserole ( at Nursery) he didn't want it! plus a yoghurt

strawberries, pear and grapes

veggie burgers with cheese and peas (hardly ate any!) toast with marmite, yog and goodies gingerbread man

Plus about 14 0z milk!


----------



## Aphrodite

I love this thread! Its given me so many ideas for meals for the boys.
B-weetabix, jam sandwich and a banana
S-mini cheddars and grapes
L-pasta, chicken and cherry tomatoes. Apple, strawberry and yoghurt
S-Sponge bear
D-spaghetgi bolognese with cheese. Yoghurt


----------



## Mummy2B21

Yesterday. 
Breakfast: weetabix with banana & blueberries.
Lunch: pizza & sweet potatoe gatlic & herb wedges.
Dinner: home made spaghetti bolagnaise.
Dessert: ice cream & jam sponge.

Snacks: handful raisens, handful grapes, 2 yogurts.


----------



## august_babe

Yesterday:

B - rice crispies and toast
S - an organix oaty bar
L - leftover hm pizza with salad and grapes
S - apple fruit wriggles
D - hm chicken nuggets, potato wedges and beans followed by jelly and a banana she asked for
S - a couple of strawberries from the garden


----------



## iwanababybump

Today We had

Breakfast coco pops and banana chunks
Snack: grapes, strawberries and yoghurt
Lunch: tuna salad bun
A biscuit
Snack: cucumber sticks and garlic dip
Dinner/ sausage casserole, mash, cauliflower, broccoli, peas and sweetcorn
Yoghurt and a cake


----------



## kazzzzy

B 2 Weetabix & banana
S Crumpet & strawberry jam
L Sausage, beans & potato waffle
S Yogurt & satsuma
D Roast chicken, sweet potato, carrots, peas & sweetcorn & ice-cream & jelly after, milk before bed


----------



## cissyhope

Gosh all your toddlers eat more than mine! 

Breakfast- porridge with blueberries,banana and strawberries.My boy eat some but not all,my girl eat all 

Snacks- grapes,raisins,oranges and apples

Lunch- hummus,cucumber,salad sandwich.Both didnt eat much

Dinner- Salmon fish fingers,potato,asparagus,beans and carrots.They both eat well

strawberries to finish.


----------



## bluehorse

Breakfast: Shreddies with milk, 1/2 an apple each
Snack: Grace had raisins at nursery. Rowan had a malted milk biscuit at Toddler group
Lunch: Grace had sweet and sour vegetables with rice followed by chocolate crunch at nursery. Rowan had pitta bread filled with scrambled egg, orange and banana pieces
Snack: Organix gingerbread men
Dinner: Portobello mushroom spaghetti carbonara with salad leaves (which Grace rejected!); banana and custard


----------



## c.m.c

Cheerios and milk


Apple and strawberries


Pasta, tomato based sauce bread and butter.

Pear and biscuit 

Beans and mashed potatoes.

Pancake with Nutella and cup of milk before bed


----------



## eddjanuary10

B- Greek yogurt with walnuts and banana
S- grapes 
L- rice, Dahl. Jelly with raspberries 
D- fish, mash, broccoli. Couple squares of Choc


----------



## ttcnewbie123

B- weetabix with milk
S- breadsticks, raisins, biscuit
L- peanut butter sandwich and strawberries
D- pasta bake 
Milk before bed


----------



## bluehorse

Breakfast: Shreddies with milk, strawberries
Snack: Grace had grapes and apple (nursery), Rowan had banana, pineapple, grapes and apple at Toddler group
Lunch: Grace had cheese and potato pie with carrots and parsnips, followed by chocolate mousse at nursery. Rowan had tuna and cucumber sandwiches followed by mango and melon.
Snack: Grace had a mini Battenberg cake and a slice of mango, Rowan had a choc-chip biscuit
Dinner: Smoked mackerel pasta with broccoli and green beans, fruit juice jellies


----------



## louandivy

b: brioche and a banana
s: 2 slices of toast with jam
l: pitta bread, cucumber sticks and a huge bowl of mango yoghurt with frozen raspberries
s: a few ryvita flatbread crackers
d: no vegetables in my mums house! Fish fingers and a mix of quinoa and bulgur wheat. Watermelon, strawberries and 1 oreo cookie for dessert.


----------



## kazzzzy

B Cornflakes & toast
S Banana & raisins
L 2 Fishfingers, beans & mash potato
S Satsuma & biscotti biscuit
D Pork, rice, cauliflower & peas & jelly after, milk before bed


----------



## kerrie24

Owen had toast for breakfast,an orange.strawberry milkshake,eggy bread for lunch.Banana.chicken dippers,chips and sweetcorn for tea,ice cream,grapes,cereal,more toast for supper.


----------



## rosie272

Today Charlie had:

B- Scrambled egg + granary toast, grape juice
S- An apple with cashew butter
L- Minestrone soup, smoothie pouch
S- Hovis crackers, strawberries + grapes
D- Chicken breast, mixed veg (peas, cauliflower, carrots + brocolli) 
Small banana and biscuit before bed


----------



## TennisGal

Brek: both girls had peanut butter on wholemeal toast, raspberries and yogurt
Snack: A had an apple, L had rice cakes
Lunch: both girls had goats cheese and vegetable frittata, crudités, a load of strawberries, shared a donut
Snack: they both had a lovely hm ice cream at local farm shop
Dinner: Persian chicken kebabs, rice, aubergine side dish, yoghurt dip and hormones...pud was mushed up strawberries in yoghurt, and a few milky bar buttons
Supper: L stole the best part of a donut! A wanted some cheese...


----------



## Loozle

B- cup of milk, weetabix. Refused banana.
S- toast with marmite.
L- ham roll, cherry tomatoes & cucumber.
S- chocolate cake bar at MILs.
D- spaghetti bolognese with peppers, garlic bread. 3 yoghurts!! Biscuit.
Milk at bedtime.


----------



## MrsEngland

B- peanut butter on toast, grapes and strawberries
L- cheese and ham sandwich, a few monster munch and a satsuma
S- banana and a jammy dodger
D- homemade macoroni cheese with peas, corn and ham mixed in, a small bag of animal biscuits 

Milk before bed


----------



## louandivy

b: apple cinnamon crisp cereal, some blueberries
s: a biscuit at preschool, a vegan strawberry bar
l: 1 bite of a tuna sandwich, carrot sticks with humous, a bag of popped crisps, raisins
s: 2 oreo cookies, a nectarine, a bowl of natural yoguhrt with frozen raspberries, blueberries and honey
d: pea and pancetta pasta mixed with creme fraiche


----------



## lau86

B: weetabix and milk, banana
L: lentils and sweet potato, grapes 
S: a bit of cookie and a tangerine
D: pork, noodles and peppers (threw the peppers on the floor), yoghurt and fruit puree


----------



## kazzzzy

B Wholemeal bagel & banana
S Ricecake, strawberries & raisins
L Scrambled egg & toast & yogurt
S Few organiix crisps (shared with her cousin) & satsuma
D Pasta bolognaise & fruit pot after, milk before bed


----------



## CertainTurton

Breakfast - weetabix and raisins
lunch- ham, cheese, breadsticks, hummus
snack (nursery)- rice cakes
tea (nursery)- tomato soup, bread and fruit but apparently she didnt eat much :(
snack/supper - ella kitchen fruit bar and weetabix


----------



## CertainTurton

Breakfast - porridge with fruit puree, box of raisins
snack - 2 rice cakes and some fruit melts
lunch - ham, cream cheese, cous cous, breadsticks, hummous - offered salad and cucumber but refused :(
snack - half scotch pancake, bit of my fab ice lolly, couple of choc buttons
Tea - maccaroni cheese with broccoli and carrots (sneakily hidden in the sauce :haha:), whole fruit puree pouch (first time ive tried giving it to her to suck and it worked!!!)


----------



## kazzzzy

B Cheerios & toast 
S Banana & raisins
L Cheese & ham toastie, yogurt & apple slices
S Ice cream cone & biscotti biscuit
D Chicken, hm wedges & beans & strawberries & ice-cream after
Milk before bed


----------



## mummy2be2012

My evelyn had:

Breakfast: Porridge and a slice of toast
Snack: Ice cream from Ice cream man
Lunch: Tuna sandwich, banana and yoghurt
Dinner: Scrambled egg and chips and beans


----------



## ellie27

Today Angus had....

-weetabix with banana for breakfast

-we were in a lovely Italan restaurant by the beach for lunch so he had spaghetti bolognese and it was lovely, much tastier than the one I make him!! 

-he had a pack of quavers, a banana and some grapes at the beach

-scrambled egg and baked beans, then a yoghurt for dinner


----------



## bluehorse

B - chopped banana and activia yogurt
S - shared a packet of pom bears
L - cheese omlette, baked beans and wholegrain toast
T - At a birthday party.... cheese and marmite swirls 
fruit sandwiches, corn crisps, cheese stars, carrot sticks with humous, raisins. Ice cream with a range of toppings (Rowan had strawberries, kiwi, blueberries and pineapple. Grace had sweets etc as well!)


----------



## CertainTurton

Yesterday: 
Breakfast - weetabix and raisins
snack - whole pouch of fruit puree, rice cake
lunch - maccaroni cheese with hidden veg, didnt want pudding
snack - rice cake, biscotti biscuit
tea - HM salmon nuggets (new recipe which i love!), peas, more fruit puree pouch.


----------



## MrsEngland

Yesterday 
b- buttered toast, grapes and strawberries
s- half a sausage sandwich at soft play
l- ham sandwich, a few quavers, half a lemon doughnut
s- nursery so not sure
d- ham and mushroom pasta (nursery)
S- melon, mango and a bowl of muesli 

definitely had a hungry day yesterday!


----------



## sandilion

Breakky: Toast with Vegemite and grilled cheese

Snack: 1/2 Banana

Lunch: Tuna on toast

Snack: chocolate custard

Dinner: Butter chicken with Greek yogurt and brown rice.


----------



## Loozle

B- Rice Krispies 
S- Jaffa cake 
L- sausage roll, cherry tomatoes, cucumber. Banana. Milk.
S- another banana!
D- pizza (refused) spaghetti with red pesto, carrots. Strawberries. Mint choc chip ice cream.
Will have milk before bed.

ETA- also asked for another banana then a bowl of Ready Brek before bed!


----------



## MrsEngland

B- buttered toast and a bowl of melon and peach
S- half a sausage sandwich and some quavers at soft play
L- hotdog and chips and peas of which she ate very little
S- apple slices and animal crackers
D- pasta and veggies in a creamy garlic sauce

milk before bed


----------



## bluehorse

Breakfast: Grace had Cheerios with pink milk, Rowan had Weetabix with regular milk!
Snack: Grace had some raspberries and cherries. Rowan slept through snack time!
Lunch: Baked beans on toast, salad (both had lots of beetroot but very little other salad items); yogurts for pudding
Snack: Grace had an Ella Kitchen's yellow smoothie pouch, Rowan had some apple
Dinner: Spaghetti Bolognaise (made with quorn mince), slice of garlic bread; raspberries and vanilla icecream


----------



## sequeena

Not much of anything, he only really snacked.

B - Banana
L - small ham sandwich which he didn't finish
D - chicken, salad, coleslaw
S - cheese pretzel, 2 yoghurts


----------



## louandivy

b: apple cinnamon crisp cereal
s: a slice of toast with honey, a fruit salad of banana,apple and nectarine
l: pancetta and peas with pasta - her request?! A little plate of cheese and raisins.
s: raisins and a flapjack in the playground
d: cheese bagel sandwich, lots of raw red pepper and cucumber. A scoop of vanilla ice cream with raspberries for dessert.


----------



## kazzzzy

B Bowl of cheerios & toast
S Banana
L Sausage, beans & scrambled egg 
S Half packet of pombear crisps & satsuma
D Chicken, hm chips & peas, vanilla ice-cream after & milk before bed


----------



## iwanababybump

Today we have planned:

Breakfast: cornflakes and apple slices
Snack: yoghurt with strawberries and blueberries
Lunch: tomato and aubergine pasta bake with garlic bread
Ice cream
Snack: yoghurt with raspberries and grapes
Dinner: jacket potatoes with cheese, beans and salad
Jelly


----------



## CertainTurton

Breakfast - yoghurt, half banana - offered porridge but refused!
Lunch- cheese on toast
Snack - rice cake and some ice cream
Tea- HM meatballs in tomato sauce with rice, fruit smoothie melts


----------



## Jazzy-NICU

My toddlers appetite is completely all over the place at the moment but today has been a good day!
B: 3!! Weetabix and a beaker of milk
S: Slice of Marmite on toast and a bit of cheese
L: Cheese and onion roll and some quavers, then a flapjack
S: Small milkybar
D: Spagetti bolognaise with veg and a yogurt for pudding
has just asked for and polished off a bowl of grapes and blueberries!


----------



## Boothh

Breakfast - 
Jesse - cocopops, red grapes, milk
Teddy - milk, mango, clementine, red grapes, yoghurt

Lunch - 
Jesse - chicken warburtons thin, babybel, yoghurt, orange juice
Teddy - chicken warburtons sandwich thin, cucumber slices, grated cheese, 2 custard creams, orange juice

Snack - 
Jesse - orange, icelolly, milk
Teddy - tomatoes (from my sandwich!), icelolly, juice

Dinner - 
Jesse - 3 slices of pizza, 1/2 apple, red grapes
Teddy - 2 slices of pizza, 1/2 apple, red grapes 

Bedtime - milk for both


----------



## eddjanuary10

Today 

B- Special K and rice crispies mixed together with banana his choice!
S- tangerine And crackers after swimming
L- baked potato with tuna and cheese. An ice cream cone
S- melon. Grapes
D- rice with veggies. Greek yogurt


----------



## HappyAnjeL

B- Cheerios and blueberry waffles for breakfast

Snack- Smoothie I made with Blueberries, strawberries, raspberries and banana (been having trouble getting her to eat enough fruit lately!)

lunch- Ravioli with tomato sauce and mixed veggies

Snack- had a handful of alphabet cookies that she mostly fed to the dog and milk

Dinner- Veggie and beef stew with a side of mix veggies and a piece of banana

milk


----------



## CertainTurton

Yesterday:
Milk
Breakfast - Porridge with fruit puree
Lunch- offered savoury rice and pork but only ate a dairylea triangle :(
snack - small bit of cherry scone
Tea - fish fingers, peas and yoghurt
Milk before bed

Today:
Breakfast - shreddies and raisins (apparently didnt eat much - DH doing brekkie) and milk
Snack - 2 mini rice cakes
Lunch - offered quiche, salad, new potato, pork etc. But only ate 1 and half new pot :(
Snack - ella kitchen fruit flapjack
Tea - Maccaroni cheese with peas and shredded grilled chicken - ate the pasta and sauce but not much chicken :(
Milk before bed.

She has been a bit under the weather so eating a bit off.


----------



## MrsEngland

B- buttered toast, banana and cup of milk
L- orzo pasta with homemade cheese sauce, carrots, peas and broccoli and a fromage frais
S- nut mix with peanuts, raisins and choc buttons and some apple slices
D- cheese and tomato rice with chicken and carrots

more milk before bed


----------



## kazzzzy

B 2 Weetabix & slice of toast
S Banana & raisins
L Cheese toastie, yogurt & satsuma
S Ice-cream 
D Mash potato, carrots, peas & baked ham
Milk before bed


----------



## beanzz

B. peanut butter on toast

S. fruit bar

L. Half a tuna and cheese panini with a few chips

D. Meatballs and toast with 2 chocolate yogurts and 2 bourbons for dessert. 

Desperately need to do a food shop as we're out of fruit :(


----------



## CertainTurton

Yesterday:
Breakfast: 1/3 waffle, some raisins. offered peach, refused :(
snack - cheese biscuit, some more raisins
Lunch - cheese on toast, cucumber, yoghurt
snack (nursery) organix crisps
Tea (nursery) - mixed sandwitches _(cream cheese etc). refused the fruit
2nd tea (refused to sleep so sat with us while we had ours) - BBQ chicken, peas, some organix crisps


----------



## MrsEngland

B- small croissant, banana and a satsuma
S- buttered toast
L- cheese roll, pepper sticks and a few pom bears
D- bubble and squeak (nursery)
S- banana and caramel rice cake 

milk at bedtime


----------



## kazzzzy

B Cheerios & toast
S Apple & raisins
L Pitta bread with chicken, cheese & sweetcorn & satsuma
S Yogurt & malted milk biscuit 
D Lasagne & fruit smoothie after


----------



## babycrazy1706

Breakfast. Shreddies and a banana.
Lunch. Homemade potato salad and cucumber sticks. Tinned peaches for desert.
Dinner will be. Salmon, tomato and veg pasta and a yoghurt. Xx


----------



## MrsEngland

B- buttered toast, strawberries and watermelon
S- peanut, raisin and choc buttons trail mix
L- ham sandwich, cherry tomatoes and a few cheese and onion pom bears
S- homemade honey almond wheat bread eith homemade blackcurrant jam, more watermelon
D- homemade macaroni cheese made with orzo rice pssta, broccoli, carrots, cauliflower and peas and a fromage frais

Milk at bedtime with a malted milk biscuit


----------



## CertainTurton

Breakfast - weetabix with fruit puree, raisins, milk
snack - ella kitchen flapjack
lunch - jacket potato with tuna and sweetcorn, a bit of my cake
snack (nursery) rice cakes and milk
Tea (nursery) soup and bread - refused
2nd tea when home - pasta with tomato, spinach and cheese (ate loads!), half yog
milk before bed.


----------



## MrsEngland

B- crunchy nut cereal, half slice toast and a banana
S- cup of milk and a biscuit
L- homemade blackcurrant jam sandwiches, cucumber,pepper and cheese sticks with homemade humus
D- nursery she has sausage and beans
S- peanuts, raisins and a few choc buttons


----------



## CertainTurton

yesterday:
Breakfast - weetabix (tried putting fresh peach on and she spat it out :( ), fruit wriggles
snack - ella kitchen biscuit
lunch - cous cous, cheese, cold sausage, bread stick, cucumber. ambrosia custard pot (1/3rd of)
snack - raisins and breadstick
Tea - pasta with spinach, tomato and cheese. some more custard pot. Then later with us (because she refused to sleep!), some HM chips, some peas.


----------



## sandilion

Breakfast - soft boiled egg with buttered toast cut into soldiers.

Snack - Banana

Lunch - left over beef casserole with a slice of buttered bread

snack - 1.5 crackers with butter and Vegemite

Dinner- Roasted potato, steamed cauliflower, carrots and broccoli and home made chicken schnitzel. He ate a couple potatoes, and pretty much all of the schnitzel. I dont think he ate many veggies.

Hmm he has had a lot of bread and butter today.

Off to bed with a bottle of milk.


----------



## lindseymw

So far:

Breakfast: Cheerios
Snack: Banana
Lunch: Cheese sandwich followed by some strawberries freshly picked out of the garden
Tea: Not sure yet


----------



## CertainTurton

Breakfast - cheerios, fruit wiggles
Snack - 2 rice cakes
Lunch - new potatoes, some steak, some sausage, tried coleslaw (at BBQ), couple mouthfuls of my choc moose 
Snack - organix tomato crisps
Tea - new potatoes, cheese, pasta, spinach, yoghurt and almost a whole fruit pouch!! :)


----------



## BABY76

B - Brioche, grapes & bran flakes
S - smarties
L - Burger & pasta Salad
S - mini milk
T - chicken & mushroom pasta followed by yoghurt

My LO still isn't a big eater


----------



## Blu10

Yesterday:

B - ready brek and apple with beaker of milk
L- bacon on a warby thin
S- Rice Krispie bar
D- fish, chips and pea (pub grub) and a twister lolly
Then a rich tea biscuit and glass of milk before bed


Today were having:
B - porridge and banana
S- honey dew melon
L- lasagne and salad followed by yoghurt
D- undecided......


----------



## dan-o

Our newly dairy free diet:

Friday:
B- cereal and oat milk
S- marmite on toast, glass of coconut milk
L- honey sandwich, slice of cold quorn roast, apple, mini ritz crackers
D- cottage pie (hidden carrots and onion) and greens (refused the green veg) banana and grapes, homemade cake
S- had another slice of cake after our walk
Bottle of expressed breast milk at bedtime

Yesterday-

B- porridge made with coconut milk
S- homemade dairy free cookie
L- baked bean toastie, a few crisps, grapes
D- sausage and mash, Swedish glacé 
Bottle of expressed breast milk at bedtime.


----------



## sandilion

Breakfast - peanut buttered toast (1 slice)

snack - fruit bar

Lunch - left over chicken schnitzel and baked means on toast

snack - 1/2 nana (banana)

snack - 1/2 ham and cheese herb muffin (homemade)

Snack - ice cream cake slice

Dinner - (little bit of beef stir fry with brown rice, and then some cottage pie on toast.


----------



## CertainTurton

Breakfast - toast - refused, so a few cheerios. Milk
Snack - biscotti biscuit
Lunch - roast chicken, peas, bit of cauliflower cheese, bit of stuffing. Ice cream
snack - raisins
Tea - fish fingers, peas (only green she will eat...). tiny bit of yoghurt.
Milk before bed.


----------



## BABY76

B - Brioche, bran flakes & grapes
S - Raisins
L - Italian Chicken & Tagliatelle (threw the whole bowl on the floor in anger!!)
S - toast
T - sausage roll, quiche, cucumber, pepper & cherry tomatoes


----------



## pa2k84

Breakfast: Scrambled egg and mushrooms on toast
Snack: apple
Lunch: Jacket potato with cheese and beans followed by cake he picked up on the shopping!
Snack: biscuit then later bag fruit stars
Tea: (at his request i might add!) bowl porridge with prob 1/2 punnet blueberries then peanut butter on toast


----------



## kazzzzy

B 2 Weetabix & half slice of toast & beaker of milk
S Banana 
L Pitta bread with chicken & sweetcorn & yogurt
D Her birthday party bar-b-q - she had hm chicken gougons, half a burger & some pasta salad & big slice of birthday cake after:cake:


----------



## rosie272

Today Charlie had:

B- French toast 
S- Apple, grapes & blueberries
L- Minestrone soup & a roll, more blueberries
S- Half bag of Hula Hoops, pineapple slices
D- Chicken, brocolli, carrots, kale and 2 mini yorkshire puddings with gravy (never ate mash), lemon & poppy seed cake 
Banana at bedtime


----------



## mayb_baby

Michael Had

B- Weetabix
S- milky way and quavers
L- pork roast 
S- apple and custard 
D- Waffles and spaghetti hoops


----------



## sequeena

B - Toast 2 slices
L - fish fingers, peas and chips
S - handful grapes

Dinner will be cheese and tomato pasta with garlic bread. Both of which he loves so should go down easy :thumbup:


----------



## BABY76

B - Bran flakes (refused), toast (refused)
S - half an apple & 4 crackers
L - cottage pie (refused)
S - crisps
T - pasta, carrots & cheese
S - Brioche


----------



## kazzzzy

B Cheerios & banana
S Apple slices & raisins
L Pasta, cheese & tuna
S Yogurt & malted milk biscuit
D Roast chicken, mash potato, carrots & peas & ice-cream cone after
Milk before bed


----------



## eddjanuary10

Today Ihsan had

b- bran flakes & rice crispies mixed together with raisins & banana
s- a nectarine, a yogurt & a few almonds
l- hm lentil soup with wholemeal bread. a freddo choccy bar
s- half a fruit scone
d- rice with veggies, tandoori chicken. banana & dates.


----------



## Blu10

Today's menu 

B - mini max wheats and toast

S - cherries and melon

L- turkey sandwich with salad sticks and yoghurt

D - chicken paella


If he needs a snack in between lunch and dinner he can have a biscuit


----------



## CertainTurton

Breakfast - shreddies and raisins. small amount of fruit puree
Snack - apple crisps
Lunch - cheese, zucchini and onion quiche, fruit wiggles
Snack - ella kitchen flapjack
Tea - cottage pie and yoghurt


----------



## MrsEngland

B- homemade blackcurrant jam on toast, a banana
S- caramel snack a jack, nectarine
L- plain penne pasta with a little butter and grated cheese
S- whatever it was at nursery
D-:corned beef hash and yorkshire pudding at nursery
S- cup of milk, biscuit and some cheddars


----------



## kazzzzy

B Scrambled egg & toast
S Satsuma
L Crackers, cheese, ham, yogurt & few grapes
S Pombear crisps & half a banana
D Meatballs & spagetti, milk before bed


----------



## sequeena

B - toast (1 slice)
L - chicken bites and wedges
D - tomato and cheese pasta in tomato and basil sauce with garlic bread
S - small milkyway bar


----------



## BABY76

B - rice krispie & toast
L - vegetable crumble followed by yoghurt
T - cheese wrap and veg sticks followed by ice cream cone
S - mini milk


----------



## rosie272

Today was a bottomless pit day!! Charlie had:

B- Rice Krispies (x2 bowls) banana
S- Fruit salad (loads!) 3 oatcakes
L- Salmon & spinach pastry, bowl strawberries, smoothie pouch, few sweets
S- 2 plain scones with fruit spread, grapes
D- Chicken curry with boiled rice, brocolli and cauliflower on the side (his request :wacko: ) lemon & poppy seed cake
Another banana at bedtime! I feel a growth spurt coming on.. he'll be the size of an average 10 yr old soon if this eating keeps up :/


----------



## CertainTurton

Breakfast - milk. raisins and a few mouthfulls of weetabix. small about of fruit puree
Snack - goodies oat bar
Lunch - jacket potato with tuna and sweetcorn, some fruit wiggles
Snack - breadstick
Tea - pasta maccaroni, fruit wiggles and some fruit puree
milk before bed


----------



## mayb_baby

B- Shreddies and bananas
S- oranges and peaches
L- chicken tortillas with lettuce and tomatoes
D- shepherds pie
s- Jelly tots and pineapple and watermelon


----------



## sequeena

B - toast (2 slices)
L - cheese sandwich
D - quorn roast, veg, mash, yorkshire pudding & gravy
S - 2 yoghurts, chocolate, cheese squares


----------



## rosie272

Charlie had:

B- Porridge& blueberries
S- Pineapple slices, bowl dry Cheerios
L- Small baked potato & beans, fruit salad tub (mostly watermelon)
S- Lemon cupcake, bowl blueberries
D- Sausages, brocolli, carrots, green beans, grapes and 2 hobnob biscuits
Banana at bedtime


----------



## babycrazy1706

B. 3 breakfast biscotti and half a banana

L. potato salad. half a banana. little stars fromage frais

T. spaghetti bolognaise. fruit pot. a few organix animal biscuits.

snacks. organix crisps and ella fruit pouch. Xx


----------



## dan-o

(Cmpi diet) 

B- cereal and coconut milk, fruit juice
S- refused cinnamon bagel so had crumpet with non dairy spread and marmite
L- cold mini quorn sausages, a few crisps, banana, apple, party ring biscuit 
S- licked the cake mix bowl
D- penne with homemade hidden veg tomato sauce, homemade dairy free coconut and rasperry sponge. 

Bottle of expressed breast milk at bedtime.(mummy also on cmpi diet lol)


----------



## CertainTurton

Breakfast - weetabix, fruit smoothie
snack - 2 rice cakes
Lunch - nadnos chicken, few chips (she was tired so only really ate the chicken). small amount of frozen yog
Snack - half flapjack bar
Tea - fish fingers, jacket potato (not much), peas. bit of yoghurt and some raisins


----------



## kazzzzy

B 2 weetabix
S banana & raisins
L scrambled egg & toast
S yogurt, satsuma , few choc buttons
D chicken, mushroom, leak & peas pie & mash potato, small ice-cream cone after. Beaker of milk before bed


----------



## CertainTurton

Breakfast - shreddies w milk, lots of raisins
Snack - breadstick and few organix crisps
Lunch - pasta with tomato and mushroom, mini milk ice cream
Snack - few more crisps, ella kitchen flapjack
Tea - chicken casserole and rice. fruit pot. 
Then a bit later asked for more food - goodies date bar
Milk before bed.

Had a foodie day today!


----------



## kazzzzy

B Cheerios & slice of toast & orange juice
S Banana & rice cake
L Cheese toastie & yogurt
S Apple slices, grapes & malted milk biscuit
D Mash potato, carrots, cauliflower & roast chicken
Milk before bed


----------



## hulahoop09

My lg had 

Breakfast: strawberry milkshake and a bowl of cheerios
Snack: raisins
Lunch: jam sandwich, some pom bears and a banana
Snack: some more pom bears, breadstick and a malted milk biscuit (not all at same time)
Dinner: sausage, potato letters, baked beans, an egg (didnt eat as she doesnt like)
Dessert: a banana, a kiwi and a satsuma. She also had a few mouthfuls of my ice cream lol
Strawberry milkshake before bed

I didnt think she ate much but listing it isnt too bad

Xx


----------



## sequeena

B - toast (2 slices)
L - pasta with tomatoes and parmesan cheese
D - chips, salsa, coleslaw
S - birthday cake


----------



## BABY76

Dreadful day today - 
B - bran flakes (refused), apricot (refused) toast (ate)
S - brioche
L - carrot stick & broccoli floret
S - mini milk
T - pork roast lunch (threw across the room)
S - toast


----------



## eddjanuary10

Today was

B- muesli 
S- plum, few raspberries, yogurt tube
L- cheese sandwich, cucumber sticks, bit of short bread
D- vegetable pasta, some Greek yogurt. Slice of orange


----------



## mayb_baby

B - Weetabix and toast
L - cottage pie
D - chicken and pasta bake
S - milky bar, strawberries and banana


----------



## Blu10

Today DS is having:

B- cup of warm milk and porridge oats

S -small dish of cherries and a biscuit

L- cheese warby thin with tomatoes and cucumber and a yoghurt

D- cottage pie with green beans and peas and a homemade cupcake

Cup of warm milk before bed


----------



## rocknrolla

B- 1.5 weetabix with fruit puree

L- hot cross bun toasted and buttered, cheese, yogurt. 

S- some mini crackers, few crisps or breadstick etc. Raisins if im lucky! 

D- rice jumblaya with chicken, hot dog, tomato, pepper, kidney beans etc. 
Either another yogurt or half fruit scone for pudding. 

7-9oz milk before bed. 

We're going through a phase where she won't eat any fresh fruit or veg and would live off bread/ crackers if she had it her way! Plus i still blend her dinners, she's fine with texture but for some reason won't eat any dinner with her fingers! So i still spoon feed. Arh!


----------



## kazzzzy

B Porridge & honey
S Satsuma & raisins
L Scrambled egg & toast
S Yogurt & few pombear crisps 
D Pasta bolognaise with grated cheese & milk before bed


----------



## mayb_baby

B - weetabix, 2 toast, bacon and sausages
L - Beef stew
S - banana, oranges and milky way
D- BBQ chicken, corn on the cob and salad


----------



## sequeena

Not a great day.

B - refused
L - small handful chips, 1/4 veggie burger
D - tomato and parmesan pasta (ate almost all this thankfully)
S - cookie


----------



## CertainTurton

Breakfast - shreddies
snack - goodies oat bar
Lunch - jacket potato with tuna mayo and cucumber
snack - fruit wiggles
Tea - bacon and cheese quiche, fruit pot.


----------



## Mummy2B21

Yesterday!

Breakfast- small bowl of porridge only ate half, 1 dairylee triangle, half an apple.

Lunch- 1 slice toast w melted cheese & 1 tbl spoon baked beans. Half a banana.

Dinner- about 2 tbl spoons chopped steak, 4-5 sweet potatoe chips, corn cob.

Dessert- handful apricots 1 tbl spoon custard.


----------



## MrsEngland

Delilah-
B- homemade lemon curd on toast, blackberries and raspberries
s- breadstick and a fruit nut mix then some carrot sticks at the park
L- fish fingers, a few chips, garlic mushrooms and onion ring at a pub with a brownie after
S- satsuma and a pear
D- haddock, mash and corn followed by a fromage frais
milk before bed


Matilda ( not quite a toddler but oh well)
B- plain yoghurt with mango puree
S- breadstick and some of my banana, 6oz bottle
L- dairylea sandwich, potato wedge and mashed banana
S- 6oz bottle
D- haddock, mash and beans with a fromage frais after
6oz bottle at bedtime

she eats well for an 8 month old!


----------



## kazzzzy

B 2 Weetabix & half a banana
S Dry cheerios & satsuma
L Chicken sandwich & yogurt 
S Apple slices & choc biscuit
D Cod, mash potato, carrots, peas & vanilla ice-cream after
milk before bed


----------



## sequeena

A lot of birthday cake :blush:


----------



## kazzzzy

Happy Birthday Thomas :cake: hope he enjoyed his cake


----------



## sequeena

kazzzzy said:


> Happy Birthday Thomas :cake: hope he enjoyed his cake

He did thank you :hugs:


----------



## caz_hills

Happy birthday to Thomas!

Today Ajay had:

B - unsure as mil have it to him!
S - custard cream biscuit
L - ate badly - about 1/8th of a ham sandwich but ate one banana
S - bread stick
T - pasta with homemade tomato sauce and broccoli followed by pineapple and an ice lolly

Plus milk morning and night x


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

B: Ruby had oat crisp, Scarlett had weetabix
L - Ruby had a cheese roll and a satsuma. Scarlett was asleep for lunch and we were a bit busy with something so she ended up just having a slice of homemade pumpkin bread and some satsuma.
Snack - Scarlett had a peach, a breadstick and some cheese, Ruby was at nursery and had a sandwich.
D - Roast chicken and roast veg, homemade oat cookie, plain greek yoghurt, Scarlett also had some strawberries.


----------



## MeAndMyShadow

B-Pop Tart with juice
S-Pickles
L-Smokie Links, cheese cubes, and sweet corn
S-small bowl of ice cream, grapes, and corn puffs
D-Pasta with cheddar and parmesan cheese, apple slices


----------



## hulahoop09

Yesterday my lo had

A banana, bowl of cheerios and a strawberry milkshake
Bag of pom bears
Salmon paste sandwich grapes and choc buttons
Chicken burgers potato letters cucumber and tomato
Snacked on more grapes, banana, breadsticks and had watered down squash throughout the day along with more milkshake and a biscuit before bed.

As much veg or salad that I offer she wont eat unless hidden. Ladies who put veg etc down do you get your lo to eat it or is it literally what they are given/offered?

Xx


----------



## CertainTurton

Yesterday:

Breakfast - half croissant, raisins
Snack - rusk
Lunch - chicken goujons, cucumber, fruit smoothie melts
Snack - goodies oat and fruit bar
Tea - cheese on toast, ham, cucumber and sweetcorn. fruit puree pot

Today so far:
Breakfast - half croissant, raisins, smoothie melts (tried one of DH raisin wheats)
Snack - mini rusk after swimming
Lunch - ham and cheese quiche, ham, cucumber. ambrosia custard (yummy!)


----------



## kazzzzy

B 2 slices of toast & strawberry jam
S Banana & rice cake
L Pasta, tuna, sweetcorn & cheese
S Yogurt & grapes
D Hm chicken gougons, wedges & beans & few choc buttons after
Milk before bed


----------



## sequeena

B - 2 slices of toast
L - chicken breast bites and wedges
D - BBQ chicken pasta and garlic bread
S - banana


----------



## beanzz

B. toast

No lunch, his appetite has gone funny :/

S. milano's and a bit of a peanut butter pop tart

D. Home made chips with turkey and veg. He didn't eat much of the turkey and veg so I gave him a bowl of beans which he scoffed.


----------



## babycrazy1706

b. 3 breakfast biscotti and apple juice

L. pasta salad. 2 yoghurts. half a banana

D. pasta salad....again. half a banana and some chocolate

not the healthiest of days cos we were out and about in town. xx


----------



## beanzz

B. brown toast

L. Jam sandwich

S. banana chunks covered in yogurt, smoothie and a chocolate finger

D. Chicken and melted cheese wrap, skips, malt loaf and yogurt.


----------



## CertainTurton

Breakfast - offered weetabix refused so porridge with fruit puree
Snack - fresh HM bread and butter
Lunch - HM bread, ham, cheese, cucumber. half digestive biscuit
Snack - goodies oat bar
Tea - pasta with tomato and cheese, fruit wiggles. didnt eat much as we were out and about.


----------



## sequeena

B - 1 slice toast, half a banana
L - half a salami sandwich, small piece of cheddar, munched on some cucumber and tomato
D - Homemade cottage pie with minted sweetcorn and peas
S - chocolate biscuit, another banana


----------



## Lindsey123

Breakfast: Toast and milk
Snack: Fromage frais
Lunch: Lentil, carrot and potato soup, milk
Snack: Banana
Tea: Vegetable ravioli in tomato sauce, little mouthful of sponge, milk
Bedtime: Milk


----------



## kazzzzy

B Scrambled egg & slice of toast 
S Malted milk biscuit
L Crackers, cheese, ham & yogurt
S Breadstick, banana & few grapes
D 2 fish fingers, mash potato & beans (quick dinner for her as we got a takeaway when she was asleep:thumbup:)


----------



## c.m.c

Shreddies and milk....ate very little

Pancake and Nutella

Boiled egg, grapes, banana and some cheese

Goodies organic date bar

Fish goujons, peas and waffles. Yogurt 

Supper will be toast


----------



## august_babe

B - weetabix with fruit pot and some of dh's toast
S - shared my graze box of orange raisins and sponge pieces
L - chicken pieces, chips and beans at soft play
S - an apple, a cookie later and then a few blueberries 
D - hm cottage pie with veg and a yoghurt


----------



## sequeena

B - 1 slice toast, 1 banana
L - 2 slices salami, cheddar cheese chunks, cucumber, tomato, beetroot and pickled onions (he left all the salad)
D - chicken korma with mixed peppers, boiled rice and naan bread (ate barely 1/3)
S - yoghurt and raspberries (left the raspberries), 1 small chocolate bar, handful crisps


----------



## hakunamatata

Can I join this thread? Ariana is 14 months. I feel like she's in between baby and toddler age so I hope she belongs here. 

Last night we were at a salad bar, and she all sorts of stuff like cottage cheese, macaroni salad, beets, peas, bread, crunchy noodles, applesauce, mashed potatoes etc.

Today for breakfast she had cheerios and banana. Lunch was just cheese because she wasn't interested in scrambled eggs.

Dinner wasn't much of anything. We went out to dinner and she ate a little bit of bread and pickles and I ordered cottage cheese but she refused.


----------



## eddjanuary10

Hi Hakunamatata! 

Today Ihsan didn't eat much he has a cold but still ok considering

B- weetabix and banana
L- half a baked potato with cheese. Grapes
S- half an orange 
D- a small chicken wrap. Raisins 

Was fast asleep at 6.45pm! 2 hours before usual bedtime :/


----------



## hakunamatata

Hey hon!


----------



## caz_hills

Hi there!

I get loads of great ideas from this thread!

Today, Ajay ate:

B - corn flakes and half slice of toast
S - biscuit
L - pasta, sausage and brocolli, pinapple to follow
S - custard cream (ooopp's two biscuits in one day!)
D - jacket potato with beans and cheese, half a banana


----------



## kazzzzy

B Boiled egg & slice of toast
L 2 slices of pizza 
S Banana & yogurt 
D Sweet potato, carrots, peas & small bit of pork, ice-cream after & milk before bed


----------



## babycrazy1706

Today Elijah has had
B. Baby ginger oaty biscuit, shreddies, a bit of yoghurt.
Then he's got
L. Homemade fish pie and fruit pot.
D. Pasta with salmon and mixed vegetables and a fromage frais.

No doubt snacks will be banana and organix puffs :)


----------



## Blu10

today's menu:

B- shreddies and a pear
L- slept through so had a banana when he woke up
D- roast chicken, peas, carrots, green beans, gravy & Yorky pudding (he refuses potato) followed by yoghurt


----------



## FarleyFamily

B - Toast with Jam
S - 2 Biscuits
L - Ham Sandwich, Cheese Cubes, Baby Tomatoes and Cucumber with a Yoghurt
S - Cereal Bar
D - Salmon, New Potatoes and Green Beans with Strawberries and Ice Cream


----------



## d_b

I'll do yesterday for my 20 month old:
B-1/2 banana (refused peanut butter toast), milk.
S-1 cup fruit and yogurt smoothie and a few Cheerios
L-a tiny bit of ham and a few bites of peanut butter on a bagel, milk. Refused quiche, cheese, even a blueberry scone! 
S-crackers, raisins, more smoothie
D-a few bites of cucumber and tomato with hummus, 2 eggs scrambled with 2 slices of bacon, 3/4 slice of toast with cheese melted on top, milk
S-cheese stick

He barely seems to eat lately except for eggs, bacon, and cheese.. It's getting stressful! He used to be a great eater. So far today (B,S,L) he's eaten 3/4 banana, 1/2 fruit smoothie, hummus with a few bites of cucumber, and a few pieces of cheese.. He screamed when I tried to give him lasagna and potato for lunch and then i tried blueberry bagel with cream cheese which normally he loves but he screamed at that too.


----------



## hakunamatata

B - handful of Cinnamon Toast Crunch
L - a few bites of chicken & 3/4 peach yogurt
S - arrowroot cookie
D - crackers, cheese, fresh plum, part of a pepperoni slice, few bites of yogurt

Didn't eat much today. A lot of food scattering on the floor.


----------



## caz_hills

B - museli with apples, strawberries and raspberries
S - raisins and cereal
L - Omlette with peas, leeks and brocolli followed by strawberries and banana and raspberries
S - custard cream biscuit
D - HM chicken curry with rice and sweet potato followed by raisins

One of his best eating days ever!


----------



## sequeena

B - 1 slice toast
L - sausage, mash, veg and gravy
D - scrambled eggs and toast
S - 2 yoghurts, 2 malted milks


----------



## mayb_baby

I'm not to sure what he's had as he is in nursery but when he comes home he will be having cottage pie


----------



## hakunamatata

Still not eating much. A lot of tossing food onto the floor.

B - a couple bites of apple, a couple Cheerios, a few bites of 12 grain bread
L - a couple blueberries, 1 hot dog
D - several blueberries & cottage cheese


----------



## sequeena

B - 2 belvita breakfast biscuits
L - cheese spread and honey ham sandwich, cheese chunks and grapes
D - HM spag bol and garlic bread
S - handful grapes


----------



## kazzzzy

B Cornflakes & half slice of toast & beaker of milk
S Banana
L Cheese toastie & yogurt 
S Fruit pot & raisins
D Roast chicken, carrots, brocolli (v. small bit) mash potato & gravy 
Milk before bed


----------



## Twinks

B: Ella's kitchen round ones I think they're called (like Cheerios without the sugar)
S: Handful of grapes and a yoghurt
L: steamed broccoli and cauliflower with melted cheese on top
S: Avocado 
D: oven cooked chicken with Philadelphia in the middle wrapped with a little ham. Served with salad. 
Then his normal 8oz bottle before bed. 
Love reading the suggestions on this thread- always need new ideas as we get stuck in a food rut sometimes lol!


----------



## snb1978

B - half boiled egg 3/4 slice of toast, 3/4 yogurt 
Slept all through lunch 

D - home made spat Bol, smartie cake, grapes
Snack - cheese oddities


----------



## randomrach

11 month old today -

B: 1 weetabix and whole milk. 
S: Sultanas, multigrain shapes and 3 rice cakes (small ones)
L: 1 Turkey dinosaur, a yoghurt, blueberries and half a satsuma. 

Dinner will be steak strips, cheesy mash and veggies. She's given around 20oz of milk a day aswell but doesn't drink all of it usually.


----------



## Blu10

B - shreddies
S - Banana
L- bacon and egg bap
S- rich tea biscuit
D- m&s corned beef crispbake, beans and homemade wedges


----------



## hakunamatata

Fumfer's Food Log

B - organic sweet potato & apple puree and some peach yogurt
L - some blueberries, 12 grain bread, organic sweet potato & apple puree, & peach yogurt
D -mac & cheese, finished puree & yogurt from earlier


----------



## mayb_baby

Breakfast: fruit salad and a yoghurt
Lunch: Chicken Milanese (oven baked breaded chicken breast with roasted new potatoes, green beans and tomato and basil dripping sauce) From Bellaitalia 
Dinner: Sausages, mash potato, peas and onion gravy (ready at 6)
Snack: small pick n mix, Bread sticks with dip and an orange so far


----------



## sequeena

B - 1 slice toast, banana
L - cheese spread and mustard ham sandwich
D - chicken with onions in a garlic and herb cheese sauce, mixed peppers and spaghetti
S - red grapes


----------



## kazzzzy

B Wholemeal toasted bagel with raspberry jam & few sips of fruit smootie 
S Banana & rich tea biscuit
L Chicken & cheese sandwich, apple slices
S yogurt 
D Pasta bolognaise & small ice-cream cone after, milk before bed


----------



## caz_hills

B - porridge with banana
S - toast with peanut butter
L - cheese omelette with coleslaw, peppers and humus 
S - custard cream and fresh strawberries
D - rice bacon and Philadelphia followed by stewed apples and raisins and mango


----------



## Mummy2B21

Yesterday.

B- cornflakes & stalk of grapes.
L- cheese on toast w beans.
D- steak, chips, corn on cob, onion ring.
Snacks- 1 yogurt, half banana, couple starburst. Slice of ham.


----------



## kazzzzy

B 2 weetabix & apple & pear fruit pot
S Satsuma
L Crackers, cheese, ham, cherry tomatoes & yogurt
S Malted milk biscuit & grapes
D Pork, mash potato, carrots & sweetcorn 
Milk before bed


----------



## sequeena

B - 1 slice toast with cheese spread, half a banana
L - 1 cheese sandwich, grapes
D - bacon and onion pie
S - chocolate wafer, raisins, grapes


----------



## dan-o

(Dairy free)

B- coconut milk porridge and an apple
L- homemeade broccoli and onion quiche, baked beans, black grapes, drank the juice from 1 orange (still wont actually 'eat' an orange though!)
S- small slice homemade cherry sponge 
D- toad in the hole (quorn sausage & homemade soy milk yorkie) sweet/potato mash, gravy, green beans, carrots, sautéed kale (pretty much ignored the veg as usual) small bowl Swedish glacé ice cream and a couple of mini meringues

Approx 7-8 oz of EBM at bedtime


----------



## sequeena

Yesterday;

B - belvita biscuit, 1 slice toast
L - leftover bacon and onion pie with beans
D - sausage casserole and sweet potato mash
S - grapes, banana


----------



## Twinks

B: porridge with banana
S: grapes
L: mushroom filled with philedelphia, little bit of grated cheese, chopped garlic and breadcrumbs baked in oven (he loved it!) served with steamed broccoli
S: yoghurt
T: melted cheese on toast with pieces of melon for pud


----------



## sequeena

Today

B - 2 belvita breakfast biscuits
L - cheese spread sandwich and stole my cake
D - sausage, sweet potato mash, peas and gravy
S - bowl of grapes, banana


----------



## caz_hills

B - muesli with fruit and yogurt
S - raisins and cereal
L - little bit of burger in a bun then pasta then fresh fruit
S - custard cream
D - roast chicken, lentils with broccoli followed by fresh melon with yogurt


----------



## kazzzzy

Brek - Rice krispies & half a banana
Snack - Satsuma
Dinner - Cottage pie & scoop of mash potato (carvery) & some of her Dad's apple pie & custard after
Tea - Crackers, chedder, chicken, cherry tomatoes & yogurt
Milk before bed


----------



## CertainTurton

Yesterday - Breakfast - porridge with fruit puree, raisins
snacks (in car travelling) - rice cakes, some of my cereal bar 
Lunch - cheese croissant 
snack (at party so buffet)- some sausage, a crisp, some tuna sandwitch 
Tea - pasta and cheese, some choc custard


----------



## mayb_baby

B- Weetabix, banana, water and grapes
L-Ham/lettuce and tomato bap with oranges and apple at the side
S- quavers and a rich tea
D- vegi fingers mash and peas with gravy


----------



## kazzzzy

B 2 weetabix & few grapes
S Banana & raisins
L Cheese & chicken toastie & yogurt
S Custard cream biscuit & few grapes
D Roast ham, mash potato, cauliflower & carrots 
Milk before bed


----------



## Blu10

Yesterday:

B: beaker of milk & porridge
S: raisins
L: crackers, cheese, Hamas salad followed by ice cream & strawberries
S: grapes and a fruit shortie biscuit
D: spaghetti bolognese and yoghurt


Today were planning 

B: porridge
S: some sort of fruit
L: cheese and onion omelette and yoghurt
S: fruit
D: chicken and vegetable curry with steamed rice and ice cream


----------



## CertainTurton

Yesterday - 
Breakfast: toast with butter, fruit smoothie melts
Snack - goodies oat bar
Lunch - broccoli, tomato and cheese quiche, cucumber. refused yoghurt
Snack - breadstick
Tea - salmon chowder (few spoonfuls)
Supper (because of small tea) - weetabix and milk

Today so far - 
Breakfast - raisin wheats, half slice toast with fruit spread
Snack - mini gingerbread man, few puffits 
Lunch - chicken Goujons, cucumber, couple chips. fruit wiggles


----------



## Amy2701

So far..

Breakfast - a bottle of milk and some toast with banana on it.

Lunch - some ham, some cheese and a small bowl of chicken soup with bread to dip in.

Snack - half a packet of cheese and onion crisps and some strawberry pieces.

Not sure what dinner is going to be yet.. Possibly Spaghetti Bolognese.


----------



## Srrme

So far they have both had potatoes and eggs.


----------



## ChimChims

Breakfast - regular oatmeal, bites of fresh peach and banana

Lunch - tuna (in water) on potato bread, bites of cheese and grapes, milk (nurse before, cows milk during), smashed sweet potato. :)


----------



## Bumblebee117

A bottle of milk 

Breakfast : jam on seeded toast for Ella, muesli for Finn 
Snack: orange and raisins
Lunch: rice with tomatoe sauce and herbs and a soya dessert for pudding
Snack: cereal bar 
Dinner: left over rice and a few bits of sausage, biscuits for pudding and a multivitamin gummy bear

Bottle before bed. :)


----------



## kazzzzy

yesterday - 
B 2 Weetabix & half a fruit pot
S Rest of fuit pot & few apple slices
L Pasta, tuna & cheese
S Yogurt & grapes
D Lasagne & scoop of vanilla ice-cream after & milk before bed


----------



## mayb_baby

Breakfast : Weetabix and toast
Snack: haribo
Lunch: veggy pizza
Snack: banana
Dinner: pasta bake


----------



## kazzzzy

B Scrambled egg & toast
S Satsuma
L Pasta, tuna & cheese
S Yogurt & grapes
D Chicken gougons (hm), sweet potato wedges, peas & sweetcorn
Milk before bed


----------



## sequeena

Thomas has been mostly picking today, his only real meal was dinner.

He's had some breakfast biscuits, grapes, shared my cheese salad sandwich, a freddo, some crisps.

Dinner was bacon and onion pie with curried sweet potato mash and cheese on top. He also had a slice of homemade banoffee pie.


----------



## babycrazy1706

B. 3 breakfast biscotti

L. spag bol and banana & mango desert 

snack. 2 cadbury chocolate fingers (demolished!!)

T. fish pie and more banana and mango


----------



## CertainTurton

Breakfast- raisin wheats and a whole smoothie pouch
Snack- goodies oat bar
Lunch- (picnic) pasta salad, cheese, ham, cucumber, hummus
Snack - organix crisps
Tea- fish fingers, green beans, jacket potato. Half puree pouch


----------



## CertainTurton

Breakfast- raisin wheats and a whole smoothie pouch
Snack- goodies oat bar
Lunch- (picnic) pasta salad, cheese, ham, cucumber, hummus
Snack - organix crisps
Tea- fish fingers, green beans, jacket potato. Half puree pouch


----------



## ttcnewbie123

Today my 21m old had-
B- weetabix
L- jam sandwich and strawberries
D- chicken goujons and veg
S- peanut cereal bar, 3 crackers an a handful of raisins
Beaker of milk before bed


----------



## sequeena

B - weetabix apple and cinnamon breakfast biscuits
L - dairylea sandwich and grapes
D - leftover bolognese and toast
S - 2 small bowls of strawberries, 1 small bag of crisps


----------



## kazzzzy

B 2 weetabix & half banana
S Grapes & rice cake
L Fish finger sandwich & more grapes 
S Yogurt 
D Roast chicken, sweet potato, carrots & v. small bit of brocolli, choc. biscuit after
Milk before bed


----------



## Sunrise

Today my LO 20 months has had:

Brekkie- 1 Wheetabix, Slice of toast w/ butter and grapes
Dinner- Organix toddler soup (completely refused, no idea why, I thought it was lovely! :shrug:), Slice of bread and butter, Rachel's first yoghurt and one biscotti biscuit
Snack- Beaker of juice and bowl of blackberries
Tea- (Will be) BBQ chicken pizza, curly fries, salad and cake for pudding

She drinks water throughout as well but wont drink milk no matter what I try. If she won't eat her tea she'll have ready brek for supper. 

Ha just realised how unhealthy her tea looks, in my defence I'm pregnant with number two and we are trying to fatten the toddler up.


----------



## AngelUK

Breakfast:
Bottle of milk
Berry Porridge

Snack:
1 each Organix Goddies mini gingerbread man

Lunch: 
Eggy Toast 
Peas
Mango
4 Organix Carrot sticks each
Sippy with water and each a spritz of apple & pear juice by Annabel Karmel

3pm:
1 bottle of Milk each
1 Mini Gingerbread man each

Dinner will be:
Chicken goujons
Sweetcorn
1 First Yeo Yoghurt each

Bedtime Bottle of milk

Water throughout the day.


----------



## bluehorse

My two today...

Breakfast: Bran flakes and blueberries. Rowan also had a Satsuma.
Snack: Dried apricots. 
Lunch: Tuna mayonnaise sandwich on white bread, handful of Quavers
Dinner: Lentils with fried onion and watercress, mix of wholemeal and white Basmati rice, little piece of Peshwari naan.
Natural yogurt with chopped banana and a drizzle of honey


----------



## caz_hills

Milk when he woke up
B - porridge with banana
S - some toast with raspberry jam
L - pizza with ham and pinapple with coleslaw. apple crumbe for pudding although he didn't want it
S - raspberries and banana slices
D - Fish fingers, mash potato, roasted veg and some baked beans


----------



## mayb_baby

Michael had an awful day today

Breakfast: 2 pancakes and bacon

Snack: Some sweets

Lunch: nothing! 

Dinner: some chips


----------



## MrsEngland

Yesterday Delilah-
B- bowl of froot loops with milk
S- cheese crackers and a tonne of grapes
L- roasted veg cous cous with sausage then a satsuma
D- broccoli and cauliflower soup with bread amd a rice krispie bun (nursery)
S- banana and raisins, milk before bed

yesterday Matilda-
B- porridge with blackberries
S- cheesy cracker and some grapes
L- cheesy tomato pasta then homemade spiced apple aaice and custard 
D- homemade shepards pie with carrot mash and a yoghurt

18oz formula through day


----------



## bluehorse

My two...

Breakfast: Grace had Maple and Pecan crunch with blueberries; Rowan had Weetabix and grapes
Lunch: Peanut butter sandwiches, banana, grapes and a mini fromage frais pot
Snack: Figs
Dinner: Tuna and tomato pasta; Homemade banana and sultana loaf with a dollop of vanilla icecream


----------



## eddjanuary10

B- cornflakes and banana
S- melon
L- baked potato & tuna with cucumber
S- cheese cubes, grapes
D- creamy mushroom pasta then a yogurt


----------



## MrsEngland

B- D had froot loops and toast, Tilly had weetabix and toast
S- both had grapes, Tilly had a 6oz bottle
L- both had boiled egg and soldiers then tilly had pineapple and yoghurt, D had a few jellytots
S- D was at nursery, Tilly had 2 cheese crackers and a 6oz bottle
D- D had tomato and basil pasta at nursery, Tilly had cheesy beans and a potato waffle. D had a fairy cake and tilly had custard with homemade spiced apples
S- D had a satsuma and cup of milk, Tilly had a 6oz bottle


----------



## onetwothreebp

Breakfast: peach yogurt and cheerios
Snack: apple slices and cheese
Lunch: Rice, green peas, and grilled chicken
Snack: Sugar snap peas and carrot slices
Supper: Rice, green peas and pork chops

When in doubt, offer my son rice and peas and he will eat!


----------



## CertainTurton

Yesterday:

Breakfast: bran flakes with yoghurt
Snack: fruit puree pouch, oat bar
Lunch: sausage and spaghetti hoops
Snack: fruit wiggles, few crisps
Tea: HM spiced chicken burger, cous cous and peas


----------



## babycrazy1706

breakfast. milk

lunch. cheese sandwich. banana. cheese sticks

tea. plain pasta. some baked beans. cucumber and tinned mandarins.


----------



## sequeena

B - 1 slice toast and butter
L - 1 dairylea and ham sandwich
D - pasta and bolognese with extra veg
S - 1/4 large cookie, 1 bowl grapes, 1 small sponge cake, 1 banana


----------



## missvikki

B - 8oz of milk then n hour later a bowl of rice crispies and a packet of raisins.
S - Kiwi 
L - Scrambled egg on toast (most of this went of the floor) 
S - BAD MUMMY ALERT!!!! a sausage roll from the bakery - just shoot me now ;) 
D - humous on pitta bread with a cheese stick and banana (strange combo I know!)


----------



## caz_hills

B - cornflakes with milk, strawberries and raspberries
L - rice, lasagne and veg
S - banana and raspberries
D - chicken in parmasan, pasta, carrots then fresh fruit


----------



## mayb_baby

B - Weetabix, Waffles and strawberries 
L - Mc Donalds Nuggets and Fries 
S - 2 bananas, oranges and a small haribo
D - Lasagne


----------



## pinklizzy

Yesterday she had; 
Breakfast- weetabix
Snack- almost 1/2 of a small melon and an apple
Lunch- cheese sandwich and fruit smoothie
Snack-party food as we were at her friend's birthday party
Dinner- cheese and ham omlette, broccoli and peas. Yoghurt for pudding


----------



## skc22

B - porridge, blueberries and a banana
S - homemade mini veggie burger (15 kinds of veg)
L - BBQ of grilled chicken breast and chilli marinated kangaroo with Greek salad
S - strawberries
D - another mini veggie burger and leftovers from BBQ, plus more strawberries


----------



## mayb_baby

B- Waffles, Beans, Sausages, Bacon, Egg, Tomato and black pudding
L- Banana, strawberries, pancakes and cream 
D- Roast Gammon, carrots, peas, broccoli, roast potatoes with gravy


----------



## Twinks

B- creamy porridge with banana
L- ham and cheese roll with pieces of melon and satsuma
S- yoghurt
D- chicken, carrot and sweet corn (mashed)


----------



## darkangel1981

Breakfast- Apple. 1/2 slice of toast
Snack- Tea biscuit, dried fruit.
Lunch- Couple of bites of cheese and ham toastie. Couple of pombears and a fairycake. A strawberry. 
Tea- Fish Bites and Carrot and Potato waffles. Strawberries
Supper- Milk.


----------



## CertainTurton

MIlk when woke
Breakfast (w DH) - toast with honey
2nd breakfast (with me when I woke) - whole bannana 
Snack - fruit smoothie melts
Lunch - HM lasagne
Snack - HM biscuit
Tea - fish fingers, HM chips and peas. Few organix crisps
Milk before bed


----------



## caz_hills

B - hm muesli with fruit
S - half a banana
L - chicken salad then orange
S - biscuit
D - chicken pasta coleslaw and peas then strawberries raspberries and orange


----------



## kazzzzy

B Rice krispies & some of my Special K & slice of toast
S Banana
L Cheese toastie & yogurt 
S Apple slices & grapes 
D Roast turkey, mash potato, carrots & brocolli, ice-cream & jelly after
Milk before bed


----------



## MrsEngland

B- both had toast and a banana, D had jam on her toast
S- tilly had an 8oz bottle, D had a small sausage roll
L- both had cheese and ham quiche with pepper sticks, d had an apple and a banana and tilly had banana and custard
S- both had apple slices and D had a biscuit too
D- both had hm ratouille d had sausage too, both had grapes

Tilly had another 2 6oz bottles and D had a cup of milk befre bed


----------



## CertainTurton

Yesterday (1st full day of nursery!)
Breakfast: porridge with fruit compote. tiny amount of granola. half banana
Snack (nursery): cracker with butter
Lunch: sausage tagliatelli with veg, some orange segments (1st time she ever ate orange!!)
Snack: rice cakes
Tea: mixed sandwiches (marmite and tuna). refused her yog
Supper (back home): goodies oat bar and milk


----------



## Srrme

So far Banana Nut Cheerios and milk and a cup of yogurt.


----------



## lhancock90

Evelyn:

Toast.
Ham sandwich.
Chocolate bar.
Juice.
Milk.

Ivy.
Toast.
Ham sandwich.
Dairylea dunker.
Milk.
Juice.


----------



## louandivy

B: porridge and blueberries 
L: half a bagel, some cheese, red pepper strips, strawberries and blueberries
S: apple juice, chocolate chip shortbread, 5 baby carrots and some cheese crackers
D: pesto pasta with tons of green beans


----------



## kazzzzy

B Porridge 
S Banana & raisins
L Chicken sandwich & yogurt 
S Custard cream biscuit & grapes
D Pasta bolognaise & jelly after
milk before bed


----------



## mayb_baby

B Weetabix and toast 
S Banana, strawberries, banana and grapes
L cottage pie
S toast, spaghetti hoops, an orange and a party ring
D Roast Gammon dinner


----------



## elizah1980

breakfast: blueberry pancake and applesauce
Lunch: tried Annie's organic spaghetti o's, refused. had a yogurt instead
snack: Beech Nut fruities pouch
Dinner: will be hot dog, string cheese and a veg.

she's been so picky!


----------



## lhancock90

So far:

Toast
Banana
Milk
Biscuit 

for both.


----------



## CertainTurton

Breakfast: bran flakes with greek yog (she wont eat yog on its own but will on flakes!). whole pouch of fruit puree
Snack: organix crisps
Lunch: tuna pasta with tomatos and sweetcorn. Fruit wiggles. 
Snack: breadstick and mini milk
Tea: bolognaise sauce (filled with veg), cous cous. 
supper: half weetabix


----------



## emsiee

Coco pops
Crumpet
Small milky bar
H/m pizza baguette with veg and cheese
Crisps
Yoghurt
H/m veg quiche
Yoghurt


----------



## kazzzzy

B Weetabix & half a banana 
S Grapes & biscotti biscuit
L Ham & cheese toastie & yogurt
S Fruit pot 
D Cod, mash potato, carrots & peas 
Milk before bed


----------



## AngelUK

Bottle on waking
B banana and apple muesli, a few raisins
L scrambled eggs with cheese and ham, broccoli and cauliflower, watermelon pieces for dessert (Sebastian only picked at it so had half a Ella's kitchen pouch of Spag Bol)
S bottle and half a raspberry oaty bar from Organix Goodies each
D HM fish coujons, peas and yoghurt for dessert
Bed time bottle


----------



## wifey29

Straw cup of milk on waking
B - Fruity porridge, a large handful of blueberries and an orange
S - A gingerbread man
L - Pasta with cream cheese, ham and peas
S - Straw cup of milk and some grapes
D - HM chicken curry in a puff pastry parcel (like a pasty) with a little rice, followed by a yoghurt and some more blueberries.
Bottle before bed


----------



## caz_hills

Two cups of milk on waking
Terrible Breakie - about ten spoonfuls of porridge
S - satsuma and raisins
L - tortellini with HM cheese sauce and green beans then melon and blueberries
S - half banana
T - ate so well jacket potato with beans and cheese and coleslaw with mixed veg followed by half banana
Milk before bed


----------



## Indigo77

B banana, peanut butter, toast
L cantaloupe, cheese, grapes
~ bottle & nap

S apricots
D cucumber, tomato, pita bread
~ bottle & bed


----------



## skc22

B - few mouthfuls of cereal with blueberries
S - mandarin and 1/4 peanut butter sandwich
L - salad and ham, grapes
S - her first icecream cone with strawberry gelato. Birthday treat!
T - it will be roast veggie salad, green salad and grilled salmon


----------



## CertainTurton

Really bad food day, got a bit of a temp and i think its the canine teeth :(

when woke
Breakfast: muslei but didnt really want any. fruit puree
Snack: organix crisps before swim
Lunch: cheese on toast - refused so offered left over pasta but also refused :(
Snack: biscotti biscuit
Tea: offered salmon and corn chowder but refused :( later had some fruit puree.
Milk before bed


----------



## sequeena

B - banana and beaker of milk
L - ham and dairylea sandwich
D - chilli and rice
S - grapes, mini basil baguettes, garlic croutons, oregano rice crackers, bbq pistachios


----------



## MrsEngland

B- delilah had some cheerios, half a slice toast and half a banana. Tilly had half a mashed banana with natural yoghurt and half a slice of toast.
S- Delilah had a bowl of grapes and 3 cheese crackers. Tilly had a pear and 6oz bottle.
L- Delilah had a dairylea sandwich, hula hoops and a jam tart and half a pear. Tilly had a dairylea sandwich and a fromage frais.
S- both had apple slices and Tilly had a 6oz bottle
D- both had sausage, hm ratouille and roast veg couscous. Tilly had a bowl of spiced apple and custard. 

Both had milk before bed.


----------



## AngelUK

Bottle upon waking
B Berry Porridge
L Egg on toast, Avocado, Mango for dessert
S Bottle and half an Organix Goodies Raspberry Oaty bar, later apple slices
D Refused Raviolis and mini cobs and got Cheesy Pie pouch by Ella's Kitchen instead. Fromage frais for dessert
Bed time bottle


----------



## emsiee

Frosties
Toast
Cheese biscuits and Philadelphia spread
Ham salad sandwich
Crisps
Small box of Raisins
2 yoghurts
Slices of chicken
Fish fingers, chips and peas
A few Cucumber sticks and humous


----------



## Indigo77

B banana & oatmeal
L cucumber & humus & pita bread
~ bottle & nap

S watermelon & cheese 
D Mexican lasagne 
~ bottle & bed


----------



## mayb_baby

B-Weetabix and Toast
S-Grapes, banana and quavers
L-Cottage Pie 
D-He refused to eat anything :nope:


----------



## emsiee

Shreddies
Crumpet
Yoghurt
A couple of Milky Way sweets
1 weetabix (she's cereal mad)
Cheese and spinach roll
Crisps
H/m lasagne and bruschetta
Cheese and crackers


----------



## bumblebeexo

B - slice of toast, blueberries and yoghurt
L - pasta in a hm veggie sauce
D - spag bol and yoghurt

She's also had some cheese, and an Ella's Kitchen pouch of apples, apples, apples! Oh and two bottles of milk!


----------



## sequeena

B - dried pineapple, cranberries and blueberries, 1 banana, small bowl of grapes
L - dairylea and ham sandwich (only ate the ham)
D - sausage mash and beans (only ate a big)
S - sausage roll


----------



## kazzzzy

B Bowl of cheerios & slice of toast
S Banana
L Pasta, tuna & cheese
S Yogurt & malted milk biscuit
D Roast chicken, mash potato, carrots & peas & jelly after
Milk before bed


----------



## Twinks

B: creamy porridge with banana and some Ella's kitchen round ones as I ran out of porridge and he was still hungry!
S: slices of apple
L: cheese on toast
T: a potato and onion tortilla with a small amount of grated cheese. Lo loved this!! It was just cooked slices of potatoes, eggs, onion and grated cheese cooked like an omelette. Terrible really but I've never even made one of these before!


----------



## mayb_baby

*Nursery* 
*Breakfast-* Toast and Juice
*Lunch-* Fish, potatoes, beans and gravy
*Desert-* Angel Delight
*Snack-* Scones, raisins and fruit 

*Home*
*Dinner-* Chicken curry and rice


----------



## Miss_Bump

Breakfast
Rice crispies with blueberries, banana and strawberries

Snack
Yoghurt

Lunch
Tuna cucumber sandwhich, twiglets, grapes 

Snack
Gingerbread man

Dinner
Ham and cheese pasta with peppers, celery and mushrooms. Tinned pear after and some breadsticks


----------



## emsiee

Bran flakes
Baked ham and egg
Yoghurt
Cheese and onion sandwich
Mini cheddars
Small packet of milky bar buttons
Meditterean chicken with veg and rice
Yoghurt


----------



## kazzzzy

B Boiled egg & toast
L Cheese toastie & yogurt
S Satsuma & malted milk biscuit
D Roast pork, mash potato, carrots & cauliflower with cheese sauce 
Milk before bed


----------



## emsiee

Weetabix
Hash brown, boiled egg and toast
Yoghurt
Couple of cheese and crackers
Roast chicken dinner
Lemon cheesecake


----------



## mayb_baby

B-Scrambled egg & toast
L-Honey Glazed Roast Gammon with all the trimmings 
S-raisins & oranges and an Oreo with milk
S- Toast and Weetabix


----------



## sequeena

B - grapes and banana
L - half a small cheese and onion quiche and leftover spaghetti hoops
D - refused
S - grapes, raisins, small bar chocolate, some popcorn, other half of quiche


----------



## Indigo77

B yogurt & banana
L nectarine & cheese & toast
S watermelon
D baked ziti


----------



## bumblebeexo

Yesterday.. 

B - porridge, grapes
L - some yorkshire pudding, a little bit of brocolli cheese (she wasn't interested in lunch it seemed!)
D - pasta with egg and cheese, fruit pot

She also had a Ella's Kitchen pouch, think it was the butternut squash one and a Freddo.


----------



## skc22

B - 1/2 piece of buttered toast
S - grapes
L - ham salad
S - 2 rice crackers with cheese
T - broccoli, peas with homemade roast veg ravioli and pesto


----------



## Ju_bubbs

B Porridge and fruit flakes
S Nutri grain bar
L cheese and cucumber sticks with toast and a yoghurt
S sultanas, yoghurt cereal bar thing
D sausage, roast potato, carrots, swede, peas and sweetcorn and a mini kinder chocolate bar


----------



## CertainTurton

Yesterday:
Breakfast: offered muslei - refused
Lunch: cold roast chicken, cheese, few cocktail sausages, tiny bit of cucumber, some breadstick, few organix crisps (a picnic).
Snack: goodies oat bar
Tea: pasta with cheese sauce with spinach and mushrooms blended in.


----------



## wishuwerehere

B: choc chip brioche
S: toast, banana, milk (at nursery)
L: salmon, veg, noodles. Mixed fruit. (at nursery)
S: 2 satsumas, piece of shortbread
D: beef stew, bread and butter. yoghurt.


----------



## mayb_baby

B- Weetos and toast
L- Cottage pie and peas 
S-Spaghetti hoops and toast
D- Waffles, and a slice of pizza
S- Banana, strawberries and grapes


----------



## eddjanuary10

B- Special K. Half a peach 
S- toast and milk 
L- baked potato with tuna and cheese
S- melon, bit of pitta bread, carrot sticks
D- fish fingers, potatoes, broccoli. A tea cake & a few grapes.


----------



## sequeena

B - grapes
L - beans and half a chicken nugget :(
D - 2 mini meatballs, some tomato pasta and cheese
S - punk wafer biscuit, grapes, barny cake


----------



## emsiee

Shreddies
Crumpet
Raisins
Sausage roll
Yoghurt
Small packet of haribo sweets
Cheese triangles, multi grain crackers and chutney
Chips, roast chicken and peas
A slice of whole meal toast and jam


----------



## Indigo77

B 1/2 banana :(
L 1/2 tomato, cucumber, toast, cheese :)
S watermelon, cheese :)
D leftover baked ziti :)


----------



## lhancock90

So far, they've both had toast, banana and a biscuit.


----------



## CertainTurton

Breakfast: bran flakes with yoghurt. Tiny piece of toast with marmite.
Snack: half goodies oat bar
Lunch: pasta with veg sauce, slice bread with dairylea
Snack: few organix crisps
Tea: HM salmon nuggets, mashed potato, peas, but only ate the salmon. Ambrosia custard.


----------



## sequeena

B - slice of toast with jam
L - jacket potato with cheese and beans
D - quorn chicken in a garlic and herb cheese sauce with onions, mixed peppers and spaghetti
S - bowl of grapes, barny bear, small bag onion ring crisps


----------



## AngelUK

Bottle on waking
B Porridge with banana, a few raisins
L Eggy toast fingers and cheese and ham toast fingers. (Mostly refused the cheese and ham). Mango for dessert and a few Organix Carrot Sticks
S Bottle and half a Organix Goodies Oaty bar each, one mini gingerbread man each
D will be: HM meatloaf and broccoli & cauliflower with melted cheese, fromage frais for dessert
Bottle before bed


----------



## caz_hills

We are on holiday:

B - porridge with apple and banana and yogurt
S - orange slices
L - ham an cheese toastie
S - half banana
T - salmon with rice and roasted veg followed by a fruit yogurt


----------



## mayb_baby

B-Weetabix, toast and Juice
L-Mince stew
S-cheese& Ham sandwich and some fruit
D-Roast chicken Dinner 
S-Toast and warm milk


----------



## skc22

B - porridge
L - 1/2 peanut butter sandwich, banana
S - homemade fruit juice icypole
T - vegetable spag bol with homemade wholewheat spaghetti, 2 mandarins


----------



## Angelbaby_01

B - Mango and Peach Pronutro cereal and cup of tea

S - Messaris cheese and chives bubbles and juice

L - strawberries, banana and grapes and juice.

S - yogurt and juice

D - hard boiled egg and toast with cup of tea.


----------



## blondebabe

Everyone else's Los eat loads compared to mine! At one point mine lived on fresh air or liquid diet ! Xx


----------



## caz_hills

My son sometimes doesn't eat muh at all so please don't worry! He is over two and I still feed him sometimes (most of the time) and I worry about it too x

Today he had

B - bowl of porridge with apple
S - banana
L - eggy bread with cucumber followed by yogurt


----------



## ellie27

My LO doesnt each month. We were on holiday a few weeks ago.

In the whole week he had - about 20 yoghurts and about 5 litres of milk - yes, in the whole week!!! We were all inclusive in a lovely hotel, food was so good, and he wouldnt touch it - so used to mums homecooking!! Wouldnt touch anything!!

Yesterday he had, 2 spoonfuls of weetabix and a drink of milk for breakfast, 1 slice of toast, yoghurt and grapes for lunch, a yoghurt for dinner

He did eat well up until a month or so ago, so hoping its just a phase!.
:flower:


----------



## kazzzzy

B Bowl of porridge & half a banana
S Rest of banana & breadstick
L Pasta in a tomato sauce & grated cheese
S Yogurt & rich tea biscuit
D Cod, hm chips & peas & ice-cream & jelly after
Milk before bed


----------



## wishuwerehere

B: 3 scotch pancakes. Apple
S: toast, banana, milk (at nursery)
L: Roast turkey, roast potatoes, cabbage and carrots. Fruit salad. (at nursery)
S: Savoury scone with marmite.
D: Spaghetti hoops on toast. 3 squares galaxy choc.


----------



## sequeena

B - slice of toast with jam
L - 2 fish fingers, chips and marrowfat peas
D - steak pie, sweet potato mash, mixed veg and yorkshire pudding
S - 2 bowls of grapes, half a banana and a freddo


----------



## emsiee

Cheerios
pom bear crisps
half a cheese and tomato panini in a cafe
a box of raisans
mcdonalds happy meal


----------



## Indigo77

B banana & peanut butter on toast
L apple & cheese & oyster crackers
S watermelon
D spanakorizo


----------



## MrsEngland

Yesterday

B - D had fruit and yoghurt, M had toast and banana porridge
S- both had grapes. M had a 7 oz bottle
L- both had baked chicken and potato and carrot waffles with apples for pudding. D had a mini milky bar.
S- M had a 7oz bottle, D was at nursery
D- D had cheese baguettes at nursery, M had tomato spaghetti then a mashed banana
S- D had a few smarties and cup of milk, M had a 7oz bottle


----------



## Angelbaby_01

B - cereal and tea
L- strawberries, grapes, half a banana and half a pear and juice
S- chomp bar and a biscuit
D- half a banana and yogurt
(It's Saturday so not worried about what she wants to eat)


----------



## lhancock90

Yesterday.

Toast & bananas.
Apple
Cheese, crackers and ham
Milkybar
Pork chops with ham and cheese, roast potatoes, carrots, yorkies and gravy.
Mini muffin.

For both :)


----------



## MrsEngland

B - both had cinnamon french toast with banana and some yoghurt
S- M had 7oz bottle
L- both had cheese on toast. M had fromage frais, D had french fries crisps and grapes
S- both had a biscuit M had 7oz bottle
D- both had fish pie with peas and corn M had banana and custard
S- M had 7oz bottle D had froot loops with milk


----------



## CertainTurton

Breakfast: few bran flakes with yog, quarter slice toast
Snack: Started saying her tummy hurt so refused
Lunch: tiny amount of ham - said tummy hurt
Snack: breadstick
Did 2 massive nappies....said hungry
Tea: pasta bolognaise with cheese in top, a few fruit drop things (pureed dried fruit)

Bit of a poorly girl with cold :-(


----------



## lhancock90

Today; 

Toast
Banana 
More toast
Chicken korma, rice, onion bahjis, naan bread (not takeaway)
Icecream

Not much today for either, both off food today.


----------



## Indigo77

B grapes & toast w cream cheese
L cucumber, tomato, hummus & pita bread
S honeydew melon
D garlic lemon potatoes, cabbage salad & corn on the cob


----------



## wishuwerehere

Yesterday was
B: bowl of dry nesquik. Yoghurt 
S: more dry nesquik, apple
L: tuna sweetcorn toastie. Few squares choc.
D: sausage, beans, potato waffle

Not a very healthy day :/


----------



## skc22

B - cereal
S - banana
L - 1/2 ham salad sandwich with extra lettuce on the side
S - a few sweets as a huge treat (aka bribe :blush:)
T - we had a BBQ so little bit of steak and chicken breast with lots of salad, 1/2 mandarin


----------



## AngelUK

Golly how I wish my boys ate pasta and potatoes. Both get chucked on the floor immediately :( So limiting what I can actually feed them and what is healthy! But this thread is so inspiring! :)


----------



## randomrach

12 month old today -

7oz milk 
B- 1/2 weetabix with milk, 1/2 a banana. 
6oz milk 
L- light lunch of breadsticks, babybel and grapes. She woke late from her nap. 
D- will be jacket potato with broccoli and cheese I think. She might have a yoghurt after aswell. 
7oz milk before bed.


----------



## lhancock90

Toast
Bananas
Bacon with cheesy scrambled egg
Biscuits
Pasta bake with bacon and cheese
Yoghurt

For both :)


----------



## mayb_baby

B- Weetabix 
L- Turkey, Ham, roasted carrots, roast potatoes, mash, roasted parsnips, cabbage,
peas, stuffing, cocktail sausages and gravy
S- Ice cream Sunday
S- Toast and warm milk


----------



## MrsEngland

B - D had toast, banana and grapes. M had toast and banana.
S - D had a snack sausage roll. M had a 7oz bottle.
L - D had fish bites and chips then a yoghurt at soft play. M had jam sandwich, cocktail sausage and banana and apple cow and gate jar at soft play.
S - D had half a flapjack and strawberries. M had half flapjack and 7oz bottle
S - M had another 7oz bottle
D - both had cheese and ham quiche with beans then apple slices.
S - another bottle for M and cup of milk for D

Miss Matilda has been a proper milk guzzler today which isn't like her at all.


----------



## capegirl7

Haven't been on here in a while!
Breakfast: Oatmeal with apples and blueberries
Lunch: Avacado slices, Avacado and cream cheese sandwich, cucumbers, and strawberries
Snack: Graham crackers and yogurt
Dinner: Brocolli and spinach quiche with rice


----------



## kazzzzy

B Porridge & half slice of banana bread
S Apple slices & rice cake
L Cheese toastie & yogurt 
S Grapes & malted milk biscuit
D Meatballs in a tomato sauce & pasta & fromage frais after
milk before bed


----------



## mayb_baby

Breakfast: Weetos
Lunch: Banana, strawberries, grapes, yoghurt and a ham sandwich 
Snack: Skips
Dinner: Home made beef stew


----------



## jodilee6

B - weetabix with yoghurt
L- cheese sandwich, banana, apple & grapes and another yoghurt (bad planning, had lunch out and it was a lunchbox type meal)
D - bubble & squeak made with yesterday's roast leftovers, raspberry pie & custard, also leftovers!


----------



## lhancock90

Really bad day today. 

Toast
Banana
Chips
Tomatoes
Cucumber 
Small kids cheese and Tom pizza, sweet potato letters.
Milky stars 

For both.


----------



## AngelUK

Bottle on waking 
B Yoghurt and cereal, a few raisins
L left over HM Chicken Korma, sweetcorn and peas, Dominic had a few pieces of ham, Sebastian refused, c. half an Ella's kitchen Spag Bol pouch each (as most of the other stuff landed on the floor :cry:) half a banana each.
S Bottle, 3 mini gingerbread men each
D HM fish coujons and peas c. half a Ella's Kitchen Fishy Pie pouch each (as both fish and peas landed on the floor :cry:), yoghurt for dessert.
Bottle before bedtime


----------



## Indigo77

B grapes & toast w cream cheese
L nectarine, asiago cheese, oyster crackers
S Greek salad
D. Beef stew


----------



## HappyAnjeL

B- Raspberries, slice of banana and earths best mini waffles (that the dog ate most of) Milk
L- One bite of turkey and potatoes then refused to eat anything more
S- Raspberry and Peach oatmeal pouch
D- Peanut butter on toast (after refusing pasta, chowder and banana oatmeal)


----------



## wishuwerehere

B: choc chip brioche, yoghurt, blueberries.
S: toast, banana, milk (at nursery)
L: Macaroni cheese. Fruit salad (at nursery)
S: pom bear crisps, apple
D: chicken nuggets, potato waffle, baked beans


----------



## MrsEngland

B- D had toast and grapes, M had weetabix with milk
S- D had mini cheddars and raisins, M had 7oz bottle.
L- We went to pizza hut buffet D had cheesy broccoli pasta, sweetcorn and a small piece chicken pizza. M had some pasta, couscous, cucumber, sweetcorn and raisins.
S- M had 7oz bottle then a few mini cheddars. D was at nursery and had fruit.
D- M had homemade broccoli cheese then banana yoghurt. D had cheese sandwiches and crisps at nursery.
S- M had 7oz bottle. D had an apple and milk


----------



## lhancock90

Toast
Banana
Turkey, cucumber, cheese sandwich
Crisps
Apple slices
Chicken korma with rice and tiger bread
Fairy cake

For both.


----------



## bekkie

So far...

a bowl of honey nut cheerios w/ soy milk
an apple
a bowl of blueberries
2 peanut butter and jam sandwiches on whole wheat bread (cut in to the shape of dinosaurs) 
couple bites of my tuna sandwich w/ cheese and mayo

almost snack time so he'll have a yoghurt or 2
dinner will be chicken fingers and french fries... because mommy really wants a burger.


----------



## capegirl7

Breakfast: waffles and banana 
Lunch: ham and cheese sandwich, cucumbers, strawberries
Snack: yogurt
Dinner: meatloaf and peas 
(wouldn't eat potatoes)
Dessert: cookie


----------



## Indigo77

B. banana
L. Croissant & berries & cheese
S. grapes, crackers
D. pizza :blush:


----------



## sherylb

22 months old -
Breakfast - 2 small Gerber cereal bars
Snack - Pretzel rods and goldfish
Lunch - Yogurt (I think 3x4oz total today. She usually has 2x4oz yogurt and a cherry mixed fruit cup)
Dinner - Chicken and cheese quesadilla w/milk
Snack - Graham crackers


----------



## Angelbaby_01

It's somer here so DD doesn't want much cooked food.

B - pronutro cereal
L - grapes, strawberries and crepes filled with applesauce and custard
S- chomp bar
L - toast with cheese and yogurt.


----------



## Clucky as

my lo is almost at toddler almost 12 months not sure when I move here? 
Today he had : 
Breakfast weetbix with banana mixed in 
Massive nap in the morning so wakes up for lunch
Lunch was a sausage casserole hm. All sorts of veg thrown in. Had to finely chop sausage 
arvo tea was a daycare which is generally toast with spread and fruit or cheese or very occasionally a bit of cake. 
Tea was chicken and veg creamy dish on rice which he loves.


----------



## gingajewel

Megan had:

Breakfast - at home Cornflakes
Breakfast - Nursery gave her some cereal as well! She had coco pops and toast
Snack - Pineapple and carton of milk (nursery)
Dinner - (Nursery) Beef, mash, carrots, peas, sweetcorn and Gravy
Snack - (home) 2 babybels, grapes and a lolly
Tea - (home) Jacket potato with cheese


----------



## Clucky as

Plus some of my tuna sandwhich which he was eyeing off and a bit of my banana as well. He is a pro at giving puppy dog eyes already


----------



## lhancock90

Toast
Banana
Apple Slices
Cheese and cucumber sandwich
Small chocolate lollypop
Pizza with chips
Yoghurt

For both.


----------



## sequeena

B - grapes and blueberries
L - dairylea sandwich
D - herb and garlic potato bake, sweetcorn, peas, red pepper and runner beans
S - grapes, 1/2 large chocolate cookie


----------



## kazzzzy

B Porridge & raspberries
S Slice of toast 
L Pasta, tuna & cheese & yogurt
S Banana & choc. digestive
D Lasagne & fromage frais after
Milk before bed


----------



## capegirl7

Breakfast: banana pancakes and an orange
Lunch: avacado and cream cheese sandwich, pears, and avocado slices
Snack: cereal bar
Dinner: macaroni and cheese


----------



## AngelUK

Bottle on waking
B Cereal with strawberry yoghurt, a few raisins
L avocado, ham (which Sebastian refused), eggy toast, mango for dessert (my best bet combo!)
S Bottle, half a raspberry oaty bar each and 2 mini gingerbread men each
D Pasta with tomato and cheese sauce (they ate one or two pieces, the rest landed on the floor), sweetcorn and peas, an Ella's Kitchen pouch, fromage frais for dessert
Bottle before bedtime


----------



## Scoobys mummy

Breakfast: shared weetabix,yogurt and banana with me,then had a slice of toast
Snack: pk of wotsits on a walk
Lunch: boiled egg,chicken slices, cheese triangle and some apple
Snack: a small cake as we were watching the bake off :rofl:
Dinner: chicken breast wrapped in bacon, peas carrots and sweet corn and roast potatoes
Some crackers and milk before bed


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Breakfast - cereal
Snack - chomp bar and yogurt
Lunch - pasta with cheese and tomato sauce, custard
Snack - strawberries and grapes
Dinner - banana with custard and homemade strawberry syrup.


----------



## MrsEngland

B- D had strawberry crunch cereal and a waffle, M had weetabix with strawberries and half a waffle.
S- both had cheesey bread sticks and M had a 7oz bottle
L- D had sausage roll, pom bears and strawberries. M had cheese and ham quiche, cucumber, grapes and a yoghurt.
S- D had an apple and a chocolate lolly her nana gave her. M had an apple biscotti
D- Both had jacket potato beans and cheese D refused hers. M had a banana and custard pot for pudding and a few more grapes.
S- M had a 7oz bottle at bed, D will have a cup of milk.


----------



## Indigo77

B. 1/3 banana, grapes & yogurt
L. Honeydew, cheese, toast
S. grapes & crackers
D. Chicken fajitas


----------



## CertainTurton

Breakfast: toast with fruit spread, few of my clusters
snack: few organix crisps and a quarter dairylea sandwitch after swimming
Lunch: pasta bolognaise with cheese
Snack: raisins
Tea: chicken with cous cous, tomatos and green beans. Whole fruit puree pouch.


----------



## sequeena

Really bad day here.

B - grapes
L - dairylea sandwich
D - happy meal
S - raisins


----------



## mayb_baby

Breakfast: Fruit Salad 
Lunch: Chicken sandwich, crisps and water
Snack: Soup and bread
Dinner: Lasagne with garlic bread


----------



## Indigo77

B. peach & strawberries & yogurt
L. cheese quesadilla & pico de gallo
S. grapes & cucumber & hummus & pita bread
D. Tomato & basil bruschetta


----------



## capegirl7

Breakfast: oatmeal with apples and blueberries
Snack: crackers
Lunch: avocado sandwich and watermelon
Snack: yogurt
Dinner: pasta with tomato sauce and meatballs


----------



## skc22

So far today
B - plain porridge
S - crackers and cheese
L - ham, lettuce and strawberries
S - few bites of daddies homemade potato, egg and pea salad
T - will be basil pesto crusted salmon, steamed broccoli, peas and carrots. More strawberries


----------



## MrsEngland

B- D had a waffle and strawberries, M had a weetabix and half a waffle
S- both had apple slices and banana, M had 7oz bottle
L- both had fish fingers, potato and carrot waffles and carrots. D had a fromage frais and a few jellytots, M had mashed banana and yoghurt.
S- D was at nursery, M had grapes and a 7oz bottle.
D- D had broccoli cheese soup at nursery, M had cheesy potato bake (hm) and a heinz fruity pudding pot.
S- D had half a peanut butter sandwich and milk, M had 7oz bottle.


----------



## lhancock90

Toast
Bananas
Teacake with butter
Bean toastie
Crisps
Pasta bake with cheese and bacon
Fromage frai

For both.


----------



## AngelUK

Bottle on waking
B Banana and apple muesli, a few raisins
L Humous and Egg toast soldiers, half a banana each
S Bottle and half an oaty bar each, later a few slices of apples and a few grapes
D Chicken Tikka, both had a few bites and both refused runner beans, yoghurt for dessert
Bottle before bed time


----------



## capegirl7

Not the best day for this little girl
Breakfast: blueberry muffin and banana
Lunch: carrots, refused sandwich, zuchinni, banana, pretzels
Snack: yogurt
Dinner: refused dinner. Finally ate spinach, pears, cereal, and ice cream


----------



## Indigo77

B. berry yogurt smoothie & toast
L. Roasted chicken & red pepper & hummus sandwich & grapes
S. crackers, cheese, cherry tomatoes & cucumber
D. Roasted potatoes & veggies w tsatsiki


----------



## CertainTurton

Breakfast: croissant and fruit smoothie pouch
Snack - organix crisps
Lunch: offered, ham, cheese, cucumber, cracker, bread and butter. But only ate small amount of cheese and ham :(
Snack: yoghurt
Tea: Macaroni cheese with mushrooms hidden in the sauce :) 

She has ulcers in her mouth at the mo so is only eating small amounts occasionally, but better today than yesterday :)


----------



## MrsEngland

B- D had toast, M had yoghurt and toast
S- both had a waffle, M had 7oz formula
L- D had sausage roll, pom bears, doughnut and water melon. M had cheesy potato bake and watermelon.
S- M had 7oz formula.
D- Both had spaghetti and chicken meatballs. M had a apple puree pot, D had a yoghurt.
S- D had an orange and milk at bed, M had 7oz formula.


----------



## lhancock90

Toast
Banana
Bacon and cheese pasta bake
Quavers
Pizza and chips
Yoghurt
1 small chocolate chip biscuit.

For both.


----------



## kazzzzy

B Cheerios 
S Banana
L Sausage, beans, scrambled egg & toast
S Yogurt
D Ella's pouch spag bol as we got a chineese, she had jelly after 
Milk before bed


----------



## MrsEngland

B- D had strawberry crunch cereal, M had weetabix with strawberries
S- D had a jam doughnut, M had 7oz bottle
L- both had dairylea sandwich and cucumber sticks, M had a banana and D had watermelon
D- D had a chicken nugget happymeal, M had fish fingers
S- M had a banana yoghurt and 7oz bottle at bed, D had an orange and some raspberry milk


----------



## lhancock90

Marmalade on toast
Banana
Cheese and ham sandwich
Tomatoes
Grapes
Mini chocolate bar
Crisps
Calypso
Pork, mash and yorkies with gravy.

Fr both.


----------



## capegirl7

Breakfast: Eggs, cheerios, banana
Lunch: Avacado sandwich, strawberries, carrots
Snack: nutrigrain bar
Dinner: Pasta with tomato sauce, meatballs, green beans
Dessert: oreo cupcake


----------



## MrsEngland

B- D had choc spread on toast and apple slices, M had buttered toast and an apple slice.
S- both had an orange and M had 7oz bottle
L- both had macaroni cheese and fromage frais
S- both had some mini cheddars, M had 7oz bottle
D- D had cheese burger, chips and sweetcorn, M had fish finger and sweetcorn at soft play. 
S- M had banana and custard then a bit of her bottle at bed, D had raspberry milk and a banana


----------



## lhancock90

Toast
Bananas
Biscuit
Tuna sandwiches and chips
Crisps
Fisherman pie, carrots, cauliflower and broccoli 
Fromage frai


----------



## kazzzzy

B Ready brek & half slice of toast
S Grapes & breadstick
L Cheese & ham toastie & yogurt
S Banana & custard cream biscuit
D Sweet & sour chicken & rice & fromage frais after 
Milk before bed


----------



## AngelUK

Bottle on waking
B Porridge with berries
L both refused HM mini cheese and ham pizzas (tortilla base) cry:) had a Ella's kitchen pouch each instead, carrots, peas and sweetcorn mix, watermelon for dessert.
S bottle, apple slices and half an oaty bar each, later more apple slices and a few grapes when out in the park.
D half a sausage each (had a few nibbles at least) HM chicken coujons and half an avocado each, fromage frais for after.
Bottle before bed.


----------



## Indigo77

B egg & toast & grapes
L Cheese & crackers & nectarine
S cucumber & tomato & mozzarella salad
D zucchini & cheese quesadilla


----------



## MrsEngland

B- D had waffles and M had a bit of weetabix and toast
S- both had cheese crackers and M had 7oz formula
L- both had ham and cheese tortellini and yoghurt
S- M had an orange and 7oz formula, D was at nursery
D- M had chicken meatballs and spaghetti, D refused potato and leek soup at nursery
S- M had 7oz formula and D had two mini pancakes and a banana

D will also have milk at bedtime.


----------



## StarlitHome

I think Molly's in a growth spurt. Yesterday..
B: multigrain waffle with butter (she didn't want syrup), apple slices
S: more apple, buttered popcorn
L: yogurt and blueberries, 3 chicken nuggets, and about half my chicken sandwich
S: granola cookie, yogurt
D: red beans and rice, a chicken strip, mashed potatoes with gravy, and a biscuit
And then she still nursed before going to sleep!!


----------



## louandivy

b: 2 slices of toast with sf jam and blueberries
s: more blueberries
l: chunky tomato soup with a slice of toast and 3 plums
s: flapjack and ribena at the playground, 2 packets of yo-yo fruits and almost an entire pack of cherry tomatoes on the bus journey home :wacko:
d: fish pie, a petit filous for dessert


----------



## Fergie

B- Weetabix & banana
S- Apple & peach
L- Cheese & tomato sandwich, yoghurt
S- Rice cakes & carrot sticks (she fed the carrots to the dog :dohh:)
D- Stovies, rice pudding & raspberries
S- Weetabix & banana

She's been off her food for a couple of weeks with an ear infection, but happily she's back to normal now :happydance:


----------



## mayb_baby

B-Toast and Juice
L-Potatoes, veg, mince and gravy, water
S-Ham and cheese wraps, fruit and milk
D-Chicken and couscous, water


----------



## capegirl7

Breakfast: oatmeal with apples and blueberries
Lunch: grilled cheese, pretzels, strawberries
Snack: raisins
Dinner: chicken, broccoli, brown rice


----------



## rocknrolla

B- porridge with fruit puree 
S- couple of mini weetabix 
L- crumpet, cheese, handful of fish crackers and banana slices
S- raisins, malted milk biscuit 
D- jumblaya made with chicken, hot dog, kidney beans, tomato, pepper and rice. A yogurt. 
S- 8/9 oz milk


----------



## capegirl7

Breakfast: banana pancakes and banana
Lunch: Avacado and cream cheese sandwich, strawberries, pretzels
Snack: Sweet potatoe and apple yogurt
Dinner: Macaroni and cheese and bread


----------



## StarlitHome

Yesterday.
B: scrambled eggs and brown rice (at 7:30am)
S: cheese pizza that she just ate the cheese off of (10am)
L: rice, broccoli, chicken, half a crispy gau gee, egg fu yong (out for Chinese)
S: 2 crispy gau gee
D: rice and egg fu yong


----------



## lilmissdanni

We've had an unhealthyish day today 

B crumpets
S biscuit at toddler group
L cream cheese on Pitta bread half a bag of aldi quavers and a yoghurt 
(no afternoon snack as slept 12:30-3:35) 
T the last 8 homemade chicken nuggets and potato letters. Chocolate brioche for pudding 
S weetabix (unless he decides 6:30 is bedtime then he won't have any)


----------



## kazzzzy

B Porridge & banana
S grapes
L 2 slices of ham & pineapple pizza 
S Yogurt & organix crisps
D Chicken, mash potato, peas & sweetcorn, petit filous after
Milk before bed


----------



## CertainTurton

Breakfast: porridge with fruit puree
Snack: small HM cookie, 2 rice cakes
Lunch: jacket with tuna mayo, cucumber, some raisins
Snack: breadsticks
Tea: couc cous with chicken, tomatoes, green beans. Ella kitchen flapjack, fruit pureee pouch


----------



## lhancock90

Toast with marmalade
Banana and apple slices
biscuit
homemade tomato and cheese pizza
quavers
tomatos
chicken, chips and salad and garlic bread
fromage frai


----------



## capegirl7

Breakfast: Oatmeal with blueberries and apples
Lunch: Tuna salad, banana slices, puffs
Snack: Oatmeal cookie
Dinner: Refused pot roast, ate carrots, macaroni and cheese


----------



## MrsEngland

B- D had frosties and toast, M had yoghurt n banana n some toast.
S- both had a biscuit. D had some skips. M had a few oz milk.
L- both had cheese, crackers and cucumber. M had rice pudding.
S- D had some shortbread at starbucks, M had some milk.
D- D had tomato pasta with some pancetta. M had cheesy pasta. Both had a yoghurt. D had a fruit salad and M had the orange from it.
S- M had milk, D had a biscuit and milk.


----------



## capegirl7

Breakfast: French toast on whole wheat bread and banana
Lunch: chicken, brown rice, and broccoli, and grapes
Snack: mango and carrot greek yogurt
Dinner: spinach pie and apple sauce


----------



## lhancock90

Toast
Sausage roll.
Cheese spread sandwich
Dried cranberries, apricots, raisins
Spaghetti Bolagnaise.
Biscuit


----------



## kazzzzy

B Cheerios & toast
S Banana & raisins
L Refused a chicken sandwich & ate a yogurt 
S Lemon cupcake & apple slices
D Fishfingers, mash potato, kale & carrots & 2 petit filous after
Milk before bed


----------



## sequeena

Thomas' eating has been awful lately, he's refusing almost everything. Bit worried as he's not gained in a month but thankfully he's not lost weight!

B - 1 bite dairylea on toast
L - refused 
D - small piece leek and bacon quiche, grapes, didn't eat his babybel

:(


----------



## emsiee

Shreddies
Yoghurt
Cheese mushroom and tomato pizza
Milk and breadsticks at nursery
Chilli rice and garlic bread
2 biscuits
Yoghurt


----------



## CertainTurton

B- porridge with fruit puree. Fruit smoothie melts
S - ella kitchen fruit flapjack
L - mini toast pizzas with cheese and ham (she only really ate the stuff on top!). yoghurt
S - ricecake and mini rusk
T - HM beef burger, potato smiles (refused), few green beans. few apple crisps


----------



## mayb_baby

B - Porridge and crumpets
S - Banana, apples and grapes
L - Pasta, tuna and sweetcorn 
S - Oranges, carrots, celery, red peppers and cracker bed with cheese spread 
D - Orange chicken, peas, broccoli, cauliflower, carrots and mash


----------



## sequeena

B - 2 bowls of maple pecan crisp :happydance:
L - refused sausage, mash, veg, yorkshire pudding and gravy
D - refused his L again (I reheated it)
S - grapes

He just won't eat, I thought he would have a good eating day this morning :(


----------



## kazzzzy

B Cheerios & rice krispies mixed, her choice!
S Banana
L Ham & cheese toastie & yogurt
S Packet of Snax crisps 
D Roast chicken, mash potato, carrots & turnip & ice-cream & jelly after
Milk before bed


----------



## MrsVenn

Gosh I haven't been here for an age. Ok so madam had:

B - Porridge, strawberries
L - Ham sandwich, 4 McCoys, Mini sausage rolls. a pear.
D - Corn on the cob, fish cakes and baked gnocchi. Mini mini cupcake.

7oz milk


----------



## capegirl7

Breakfast: multigrain pancakes with banana 
Lunch: avocado and cheese sandwich, cucumber, and pears
Snack: pumpkin and banana smoothie
Dinner: chicken and spinach lasagna


----------



## Sunrise

Yesterday my 21 month old had:

B- Ready Brek and Strawberries
L- HM tomato and lentil soup and a rusk
Snack- Another rusk
T- Pasta bolognaise, garlic bread, yoghurt and fruit pot

Today:

B- Ready Brek and blueberries
L- Left over bolognaise with chick peas and veg, pitta bread, grapes and strawberries
T- Will be shepherds pie with veg and poss a yoghurt...no doubt she wont eat the shepherds pie and we will give her a supper at bedtime, we'll see...


----------



## MrsEngland

B- D had strawberry crunch cereal, M had mashed banana and natural yoghurt
S- both had grapes and crackers, D also had cake mix when baking haha!
L- D had pesto pasta with smoked sausage and cheese then some banana bread we baked, M had jacket potato with cheese mashed down and a apple fruit pot.
S- M had 5oz formula.
D- Both had ravioli at nursery M had mango puree too
S- M had yoghurt and some banana bread, M had some banana bread, PB on toast and slices of ham (shes having a hungry day).

Both had milk/formula at bedtime.


----------



## MrsVenn

B - Porridge, satsuma
L - Ham sandwich, an apple and another satsuma
S - 1/2 homemade brownie
D - Brocolli, jacket potato and pork and apple sausages. Other half of brownie.


----------



## capegirl7

Breakfast: Banana pancakes and cantaloupe
Lunch: Tuna salad, watermelon, cinnamon raisin whole wheat toast
Snack: Sweet potato and apple yogurt
Dinner: Eggplant Parmesan and spaghetti with tomato sauce


----------



## Embo78

Breakfast - weetabix and a banana. Half a glass of milk. 
Snack - half an orange. 
Lunch - ham and cheese wrap with cucumber, red pepper and radish
Small yoghurt
Dinner - ribs and chicken with egg fried rice, coleslaw and a selection of salad vegs
Strawberries and Ice cream. 
Supper - haven't decided yet but probably eggy bread or porridge. 
Drinks - water and milk


----------



## MrsEngland

B- D had cheerios. M had weetabix.
S- both had mini cheddars and toast at playgroup.
L- D had ham sandwich, thomas crisps, and cheese sticks. M had crackers with cheese, apple slices and natural yoghurt with fruit puree.
S- both had bread sticks. D had a mini muffin, M had some hm banana bread.
D- both had fresh pesto ravioli. D had jelly and peaches. M had mashed banana and fruit puree.
S- M had bottle at bed. D stole some of daddy's prawn crackers and had milk at bed time.


----------



## capegirl7

Breakfast: multigrain banana pancakes and orange
Lunch: Chicken salad, cinnamon raisin bread, and watermelon
Snack: Melon and carrot Greek yogurt
Dinner: hot dog she refused and cauliflower mac and cheese


----------



## Embo78

Not so healthy today :(
Breakfast - weetabix and half a banana. 
Snack - few yoghurt coated raisins
Lunch - mushroom soup with a brown bap
Snack - sugared ring doughnut :( (he demolished it!!!)
Dinner - mac and cheese with asparagus and broccoli
Small yoghurt 
Supper - milk


----------



## MrsEngland

Yesterday

B- both had hm banana and cinnamon porride. D had raisins too.
S- both had toast. M had formula.
L- both had cheesy wholewheat pitta. D had thomas crisps and grapes. M had carrot sticks and apple slices. Both had a bowl of fruit salad.
S- both had cheese crackers and apple slices. M had formula.
D- both had sausage mash and beans. D had a doughnut. M had fruit puree.
S- D had crackers and milk. M had formula.


----------



## iwanababybump

Yesterday we had
Breakfast: toast and apple slices
Snack: orange segments and grapes
Lunch: beans on toast with a slice if ham, pear slices 
Snack: quavers 
Dinner: chicken pie with broccoli, cauliflower, carrots abs sweetcorn
Yoghurt

Today:
Breakfast: cookie crunch cereal and grapes
Snack : chocolate
Lunch: homemade pasta bolognese with grated cheese
Apple slices
Snack: banana and milk
Dinner: ham and tomato pizza muffins with sweet potato wedges
Chocolate cookie ( we have baked today) and orange segments


----------



## rocknrolla

B- 1.5 weetabix with fruit purree 
L- toasted teacake, cheese, a few crisps, apple
S- couple of mini crackers, half a rich tea finger 
D- tomato pasta and meatballs, raisins or banana, yogurt 

Though she hasn't been interested in dinner lately and wakes up middle of the night wanting milk. Yawn!


----------



## Natasha2605

B - Both girls had weetos, followed by a banana and a yogurt
L - Both had Ham on a Roll, Beetroot and a cheestring. Followed by an orange.
S - Not sure what Summer had at nursery, Maci had some crisps
D - Roast Chicken (yum), mashed potato, Carrots, Peas, Broccoli and Yorkie. Kids LOVE their dinner time veggies! Probably followed by some grapes.


----------



## capegirl7

Breakfast: Oatmeal and blueberries
Lunch: Tuna salad, English muffin and jelly, and grapes
Snack: grain bar
Dinner: Broccoli and spinach quiche with a cookie


----------



## kazzzzy

B Porridge & banana
S Grapes & ricecake
L Ham & mushroom omelette
S Yogurt & Digestive biscuit
D Pasta Bolognaise & jelly after


----------



## Sunrise

Yesterday

B- Pancake with strawberry jam, yoghurt and blackberries
L- Chicken and lentil curry, grapes, raisins and a yoghurt
S- Cheese stick thing, two bread sticks, organix oat bar
T- Chicken spaghetti, rice pudding (refused), blueberries and yet another yoghurt


----------



## capegirl7

Breakfast: Pancakes and fruit
Lunch: Tuna salad, grain bar, strawberries
Snack: Ham and cheese roll-up
Dinner: Broccoli and spinach quiche, corn, green beans
Dessert: Ice cream


----------



## Bunnikins

Bad day!! Foul mood due to teeth!

Breakfast: museli
Snack: tiny bit of crumpet
Lunch: some of my tomato pasta... Hardly any! Pot of apple puree
Snack: bit of cheese sandwich, half a custard cream, couple of raisins
Dinner: nothing (refused!)
3oz cows milk 

Someone's gonna be hungry!


----------



## mayb_baby

Nothing worth talking about as he's sick :(


----------



## CertainTurton

Yesterday:
breakfast: savoury pancakes with lemon and tiny bit of sugar (offered one with fruit puree but refused it!). raisins
Snack: goodies oat bar
Lunch: cheese cubes, bit of cheese toastie, some salami, cucumber
Snack: ice cream
Tea: pasta bolognaise (lots of veg in!).

Today:
Breakfast: porridge with fruit puree
Snack: half malted milk. raisins
Lunch: Tuna and sweetcorn jacket potato, cucumber. few organix crisps
Asked for milk after nap.
Snack: half brown bread roll (walking around shop and she insisted!).
Tea: HM chicken goujons, cous cous, peas. Yoghurt. raisins.
Milk before bed.

Ate loads today :)


----------



## kazzzzy

B Porridge & half fruit pot
S Breadstick 
L Cheese toastie & yogurt
S Banana & fairy cake
D Chicken in a philadelphia sauce & rice & 2 fromage frais after


----------



## Jazzy-NICU

B- 2x weetabix and a beaker of milk
S- half a slice of jam on toast
L- Cheese and onion pastry roll, grapes, fruit jelly and a few crisps.
D- HM meatball pasta bake with HM cake for pudding


----------



## holliepop

yesterday...

crumpet, grapes and kiwi

boiled egg, quorn sausages some little dry crackers

lemon and tarragon chicken, potatoes and brocolli and jelly for dessert!


----------



## Aoifesmum12

Breakfast: melon, yogurt, toasted fruit loaf (not much fruit loaf) and a fruit smoothie pouch

Lunch: shepherds pie with pombear crisps & a fruit pot

Tea: 2 fish fingers, hash browns & vegetables, custard & half a small milky bar

Snacks: a ginger biscuit at grandmas, a scotch pancake and a goodies fruit bar & some dry shreddies pinched put of the cupboard!


----------



## sandilion

So far:

Breakky - Omelette with cheese and ham.

Snack - 1 whole banana

Lunch - baked beans on toast

He's sleeping right now but having a good eating day so im looking forward to updating later lol!


----------



## Iveneverseen

My 16 month old son had,

A warm bottle of cows milk when he woke up.
his dad gave him cereal for breakfast.

For lunch he had an annabell Karmel toddler meal of meatballs & spaghetti, a yoghurt, a tangerine & some rasions.

he will have another bottle of warm milk in a bit.

Dinner might be something simple like sandwiches, fruit and another yoghurt.

he has his main meal at lunchtime and his lunch type menu at dinner time. as come dinnertime hes too tired for a big meal.


----------



## sequeena

B - multigrain hoops & milk
L - 2 fish fingers & chips
D - cottage pie
S - pistachio nuts, chocolate


----------



## kazzzzy

B Cheerios & slice of toast
S Banana
L Sausage, egg & beans
S Yogurt & crisps
D Ella's kitchen spag bol pouch as we're getting a chineese, fromage frais after


----------



## CertainTurton

B- small bit of crumpet, few cheerios (not hungry!)
S- fruit wiggles
L- breadstick, pasta bolognese, raisins, ice cream (at restaurant)
S- only wanted milk 
T- fish fingers, green beans, tiny bit of yog


----------



## lilmissdanni

Omg what hasn't he eaten today! 

B 2 rounds of toast....then nicked half a round off my plate (we sit together on the sofa for breakfast) 
S(1) a box of raisins 
S(2) a digestive biscuit (thanks to the cafe ppl who gave it straight to him without asking me!) 
L ham sandwich (doesn't eat the bread) 5 cocktail sausages 1/2 packet of aldi own Quakers
Milk before afternoon nap 
S a smoothie pouch
T lasagne...(Id got oh a portion out of the freezer for his tea of the one I made on Monday...OH didn't want it coz he's not well so the plan was me and lo would share...I had about 3 teaspoon full!) we then sat under the blanket on the sofa watching Mickey devouring our ill gotten gains from the artisan Market today! (well, mainly me!)


----------



## CertainTurton

B- toast, fruit smoothie melts
S- breadsticks
L- jacket potato, bit of burger (didnt want much!)
S- organix crisps
T- cous cous, tomatoes, sweetcorn, carrot and ham (all mixed together). Yogurt


----------



## mayb_baby

B- toast, Weetabix 
L- Roast Beef, potatoes, parsnips, carrots, stuffing, cocktail sausages, Yorkshire puddings
S- ice cream
D- Eggs and toast


----------



## EverythingXd

B - Rice Krispies 
S - apple
L - 1 slice jam on toast, bag of Quavers, a banana
S - jelly
S - Fruitz orange 'sweets'
D - macaroni cheese, yoghurt


----------



## sequeena

Not much of anything. He's cutting his last 3 teeth.

He's had a few bites of cereal, a cheese and onion roll, a cheddar babybel and that's about it!


----------



## AngelUK

Bottle on waking
B Muesli with apple and banana, a few raisins
L Egg on toast, a bit of ham, a bit of cheese, sweetcorn and peas, for dessert a few slices of banana and orange melon. Of all that Dominic ate heartily, while Sebastian refused everything and only had banana and melon :(
S Bottle (Sebastian had only a third) a few mini gingerbread men
D Rotisserie chicken breast, steamed broccoli and baby carrots, a bit of cheese and a yoghurt for dessert. Dominic ate everything, Sebastian cried and refused everything except the yoghurt.
Bottle before bed. 

Sigh.


----------



## Sunrise

Yesterday:
B- 1.5 Wheetabix, homemade banana/choc/pumpkin mini muffin, blueberries and strawberries
L- Spaghetti bolognaise and a yoghurt
S- 4 mini breadsticks
T- Shepherd's pie, peas, carrots, yoghurt, blackberries and two mini muffins

Today:
B- Ready brek and a yoghurt
S-Biscuit
L- Pasta with 5 hidden veg sauce, 3 toddler sized slices of mummy's pizza and blueberries
S- Will be strawberries 
T- Will be something quick and easy possibly cheese on toast or homemade fish pie with baked beans followed by yoghurt or fruit pot (or both)

LO is almost 22 months and seems to be constantly eating (yipee!), think she might be having a growth spurt.


----------



## Jazzy-NICU

B- 2 weetabix, slice of marmite on toast then had half my porridge!
L- cheese sandwich, mini sausage, wotsits and chocolate mousse
Snack- loads of grapes and orange
D- homemade chicken and veg curry with rice and naan with a yogurt after


----------



## bluehorse

B- cheerios with milk, Grace's homemade bread with blueberry st dalfour jam
S- banana on toast
L - Pizza bread
S - strawberries and a slice of lemon cake
D - huge bowl of quorn and vegetable curry with rice; mini cupcake, tinned apricots, strawberries and a satsuma (bottomless pit this evening)


----------



## kazzzzy

B 2 Weetabix & slice of toast 
S Banana & raisins
L Pasta, tuna & cheese & yogurt 
S Orange & Malted milk biscuit
D Chicken, mash potato, carrots & peas & fromage frais after


----------



## sequeena

B - bowl of grapes and a babybel cheddar
L - dairylea and ham wrap, half a bag of onion rings
D - mash and veg from a roast chicken dinner
S - babybel cheddar, 2 yoghurt pouches, 1 pot of yoghurt, gingerbread man, another bowl of grapes


----------



## CertainTurton

Yesterday:
B - hot cross bun
S - raisins, few organix crisps
L- ham sandwitch (but left all the bread). cucumber. bit of yoghurt
S - organix oat bar
T- chicken and mushroom casserole, rice. custard

Today:
B- few cheerios. shredded wheat
S- breadstick and a rice cake
L- cheese cubes, cucumber, cracker. yogurt
S - few organix crisps
T - tuna, tomato, sweetcorn pasta with cheese. small amount of custard.


----------



## MrsEngland

B- both had toast and grapes
L- both had sausages and ravioli with cheese, M had an apple and pear puree pot
S- M had milk and an orange, D had an apple and slice of homemade honey wheat bread
D- both had mashed potato with cheese and ham, D had a yoghurt, M had a fruit pot
S- M had milk at bedtime, D will probably have some milk too.


----------



## cjb

14months old. 
7am milk
8am weetabix
10.30 grapes
12 . pork Bolognese. Bananna
2.45 yoghurt
5pm chicken casserole. Apple
6.30. Milk at bedtime


----------



## sequeena

B - grapes
L - dairylea and ham wrap
D - chicken in garlic and herb sauce with onions, mixed peppers and pasta
S - cheddar babybel, barny cake, grapes


----------



## mayb_baby

B - Weetos 
L - Chicken sandwich with garlic potato cubes
S - 10p bag of haribo, banana, mixed berry fruit cup from M&S 
D - Pizza


----------



## CoffeePuffin

9oz whole milk 
Breakfast: Weetabix with whole milk, blueberries, yoghurt 
Snack: Cheerios
Lunch: Cheese spread and ham sandwich, sticks of cucumber, pieces of pear and organix carrot stick snacks
Snack: Some more carrot stick snacks
Dinner: Homebaked sausage roll, carrots and brussel sprouts 
Snack: Organix tomato, cheese and herb puffs 
9oz whole milk


----------



## CertainTurton

Milk
B- toast with fruit puree
S - half piece of flapjack
L- maccaroni cheese with ham (not much)
S - breadstick and half HM cookie. Fruit smoothie melts
T- ham and cheese quiche, green beans (a few)

Not a huge food day as feeling a bit under the weather with a cough :(


----------



## kazzzzy

B Weetabix & banana
L Ham & cheese toastie & yogurt
S Fruit pot & rice cake
D Roast pork, mash potato, broccoli & carrots & few choc buttons after (in Granny's, I blame her for the sweets :laugh2:)


----------



## mayb_baby

B- Weetos
L- Roast chicken dinner, roast potatoes, roasted veg and gravy
S- Banana, grapes, Freddo and a smoothie
D- Eggs, waffles, beans and bacon


----------



## cjb

6.30 milk 
7.30 weetabix
10.30 2 apple slices and half a breadstick
12. Spag bol and banana
3pm yoghurt and 3 grapes
5pm cauliflower and broccoli cheese. Pear 
6.20 milk


----------



## sandilion

breakky - a nibble of toast and fried egg.
Snack - 250ml of Milk with added fish oil and vitamins
Snack- 1 whole banana
Lunch- 4 x fish fingers with tomato sauce
Snack - flavored crackers and some yogurt
Treat - Bite size milky way.
Dinner - Spaghetti Bologna (he's currently eating it and doing well with it.)
Milk at bed time.

He doesn't seem too interested in his breakfasts lately :growlmad:


----------



## CoffeePuffin

Yesterday
9oz whole milk
Breakfast: Cheerios and blueberries
Snack: Organic biscuit 
Lunch: Salmon spread sandwich, cubes of cheese, sticks of cucumber, grapes
Snack: Cheesy PomBears
Dinner: Fish fingers, broccoli, roasted tomatoes, potatoes
Snack: Yoghurt 
9oz whole milk


----------



## MrsEngland

Yesterday

B- M had weetabix and D had cheerios
S- M had formula and D had a banana
L- both had fish fingers, potato croquettes and carrots. M had custard and D had jelly.
S- M had cheese crackers and formula, D had quavers. 
D- both had spaghetti bolognese and garlic bread then some strawberry ice cream.
S- Both had milk at bed time


----------



## sequeena

Thomas had an operation today so was nil by mouth from 2am until 1pm. He's had 1 slice of toast and jam, a handful of crisps and some chips.


----------



## mayb_baby

breakfast- Weetabix
Lunch- Stew 
Snack- Cheese, breadsticks, grapes and banana
Dinner- Lasagne and garlic bread


----------



## sequeena

B - multigrain hoops and milk
L - homemade chicken, leek and potato soup (he only dipped some bread in it)
D - half a corned beef pasty and chips
S - grapes, disco crisps, bread stick, peach fruit flakes


----------



## kazzzzy

B Weetabix & half banana
S Orange 
L Pasta with tuna & cheese
S Small slice of lemon madeira cake
D Baked ham, mash potato, kale & brocolli, fromage frais after


----------



## KatieB

Bugger all, as usual.


----------



## MrsEngland

Yesterday-

B- M had banana porridge, D had frosties and a banana
S- both had a pink wafer, M had formula
L- M had sweet potato and pumpkin, raisins and a yoghurt. D had cheese sandwich, cheese stick, mini sausages and an orange.
S- D had a chocolate apple, M had formula, both had apple slices and satsuma later on
D- both had sausage bolognese with spaghetti and cheese. M had apple oaty pudding and D had a wagon wheel.
S- both had milk before bed


----------



## CoffeePuffin

Yesterday
8oz whole milk 
Breakfast: Organic biscuits and a yoghurt
Lunch: Sausage roll, pom bears and grapes
Snack: Banana
Dinner: Pork and vegetable stir fry (pork, rice, garlic, soy, broccoli, carrots, mushrooms and tomatoes)
Snack: Organic biscuit 
9oz whole milk


----------



## iwanababybump

Today
Jamie will have 

Breakfast: Cheerios and marmalade on toast
Snack: banana chunks
Lunch: chicken breast, mash potatoes, broccoli, cauliflower, carrots, peas and corn 
Yoghurt and raisins
Snack: red grapes
Tea: sweetcorn pancakes and ratatouille


----------



## Bunnikins

Today was a very very bad day and she was in a very bad mood! Bad mood = nightmare feeding times!

Breakfast - Porridge with a little drizzle of honey. Half my english muffin taken whilst i wasnt looking.
Snack - Raisins
Lunch - about 5 prawn crackers, half a piece of garlic bread (we were at an all u can eat buffet and she refused anything remotely healthy!.. it all ended up on the floor.. apologies to the staff!)
Snack - A couple of annabel karmel cracker crisp things
Dinner - Half a jar of chicken and rice baby food..left over from the stash we had to buy a couple of weeks ago when she refused all non-jar baby foods.. managed to get into her mouth between crying fits! Yoghurt
Bedtime - Milk (7oz)


----------



## sequeena

Had a reallylong day, appointments and such.

B - jam on toast
L - he snacked on the go - fruit flakes, bread sticks, vegetable sushi, some crisps, an onion bhaji and some milkybar buttons
D - my OH didn't cook and I was too tired so we had a chippy tea. Thomas had a small sausage and chips then a bread stick.


----------



## Natasha2605

For both girls :

B - rice crispies, yogurt, mixture of apple, raspberries and grapes.
S - two madams stole a practically full packet of raspberries and demolished them.
L - chicken nugget happy meals. 
S - some sweeties after we'd got summer from nursery
D - chicken, tomato and veggie pasta with garlic bread. 
S - plum and orange each.


----------



## MrsEngland

B- M had banana and yoghurt, half a belgian waffle. D had cheerios, banana and half a waffle.
S- D had an orange, M had formula
L- both had boiled egg, toast and sausages. M had custard pot, D had a choc mousse.
S- M had formula and breadsticks, D had breadsticks.
D- both had carrot soup and bread, raisins at nursery
S- M had formula, D had a banana and strawberry milk


----------



## kazzzzy

yesterday:
B Porridge & apple chopped into it
S Slice of toast & strawberry jam 
L Chicken soup & bread roll 
S Yogurt & half choc biscuit
D Lasagne & fromage frais after

Today:
B Weetabix & banana
S Slice of fruit loaf with butter
L Pasta in tomato sauce with grated cheese
D Salmon, small spoon of noodles & stir fried veg, yogurt after


----------



## MrsEngland

Just had M yesterday as D was at her grans.

B- toast and a peach yoghurt
S- bread sticks, formula
L- homemade chicken butterbean casserole, cheese stick, mashed banana
S- formula, satsuma
D- macaroni cheese, breadsticks and a banana and oat pudding pot
S- formula


----------



## CoffeePuffin

Yesterday was shameful. We were at the seaside so I let nutrition slide for a day. 

8oz whole milk 
Breakfast: Boiled egg and an organic biscuit 
Snack: Bit of sausage and toast (we stopped off at a cafe on way to the coast)
Lunch: Cubes of cheese and a bag of quavers
Snack: White chocolate buttons (I almost never give her sugary things, but it was a treat since we were away) 
Dinner: Fish and chips 
Snack: More mini cheddars
8oz whole milk 

Today
7oz whole milk 
Breakfast: Beans and toast
Lunch: Chicken, carrots, sweetcorn and sprouts 
Snack: Mini cheddars
Dinner: Pasta, tomatoes, broccoli and cheese cubes 
Snack: Hasn't had it yet. Will probably have some cheerios. 
8-9oz whole milk 

I'm actually really ashamed at how poorly she ate yesterday. It was a spare of the moment trip and we didn't have anything in to take healthy food with us. She also usually has fruit everyday but haven't had any in for a couple days but it's shopping day tomorrow. 

I feel like a bad mama. She usually eats so well.


----------



## CertainTurton

CoffeePuffin - honestly its not that bad and a few off days will do no harm :) My DD out right refuses fruit of all kinds and for the last 2 weeks was refusing fruit puree too (until today :happydance:) so dont worry too much. :)

yesterday:
6 oz milk
B - not really interested, few cheerios
S - ella kitchen flapjack bar
L - not really interested again. ham, small amount of cheese, small amount of quiche
S - breadsticks
T - pasta bolognaise with cheese (ate quite a lot).
milk

Today:
6oz milk
B - mini shredded wheat (ate loads of them!). Raisins
S - breadstick
L - tuna mayo jacket potato, cucumber. few organix crisps
S - organix crisps. Ella kitchen fruit smoothie pouch
T - fish fingers (3!), peas and noodles. Half a yoghurt 
7oz milk before bed

She seems to have a couple of days where she eats loads then a few with very little...I just try to go with it!


----------



## Bunnikins

I agree coffee puffin thats not bad at all!

Today was a BAD day for us!

Breakfast - 8oz milk
Refused porridge so had a couple of mouthfuls of mums cheerios and a bite of toast
Snack - babybel cheese
Lunch - refused baked potato, refused veg puree...big tantrum...
2 x heinz biscotti biscuits, pear yogurt
Dinner - Half a jar of baby food & a handful of rice (refused what we were having for dinner...again another tantrum)
Carton of chocolate milk
Bed - 7oz milk.

Nutritional value of today = probably NIL!


----------



## SarahBear

As far as I'm aware, she had the following in addition to nursing:
Orange, tuna, pear, egg, cod.

I cooked the egg and was there when she had the cod, but my husband fed her breakfast, lunch, and a snack while I was working. I work from home so she nursed during my breaks.


----------



## MrsEngland

Yesterday- 

B- both had a toasted waffle, D had cheerios and M had weetabix
S- both had a few quavers, M had milk
L- D had ham sandwich, apple and grapes and a choc coin, M had bean and lentil bake, some of my jacket potato with tuna, apple and raspberry yoghurt
S- M had milk, D had a cheese stick
D- both had cheese pancake, potato croquettes, carrots, peas and broccoli. D had a mini twix, M had choc mousse 
S- both had milk


----------



## CoffeePuffin

8oz whole milk 
Breakfast: Toast with butter 
Snack: Organic carrot puffs
Lunch: Cheese spread sandwich, more carrot puffs, slices of cucumber and a few strawberries 
Snack: Blueberries 
Dinner: Chicken goujons, mashed potato, peas and broccoli 
Snack: She hasn't had it yet, will probably be a yoghurt 
8oz whole milk


----------



## MrsVenn

B - Slice of toast and butter
L - Salami sandwich, a few crisps and a pear.
D - Sausage, gnocchi and baby corn and brocolli. Pud is home made picamix of sweets and buttons.


----------



## Seity

B - Instant breakfast shake and Hot fudge sundae flavor pop tart
L - Plain pasta with sprinkled Parmesan cheese, water to drink
D - Three blueberry flavor cereal bars
More water

This was a really good eating day for him.


----------



## Aoifesmum12

Today Aoife has eaten the following:

Breakfast: 1/2 piece fruit loaf, weetabix, milkshake & a fruit pot

Snack: biscuit (doesn't usually have them as snacks but I was having one!) 

Dinner: 2 x chopped eggs with butter, a piece of salami, 4 olives, some wotsits, a yogurt & a mini roll (mini roll left from trick or treaters!)

Tea: spaghetti hoops with dairylea on toast, melon (huge serving of melon- she loves it!)

Late night snack: (we don't usually have this but my brother came round for tea and we were all eating and Aoife had stayed up late to see him)

Another biscuit :dohh:
Couple of bites of my pizza 
Organix fruit bar

Bedtime: 7 oz of milk


----------



## Larkspur

Breakfast: Prune porridge with yoghurt and chopped strawberries.
Second breakfast (haha, he always wants some of ours too): 1 scrambled egg
Snack: Carried an apple around chewing on it for about half an hour
Lunch: Tomato and cream cheese Vogels bread sandwiches, one mandarin
Snack: Half a banana
Dinner: Pasta with pureed peas, mint and spinach, grated cheese
Dessert: Other half of the banana, a couple more strawberries


----------



## MrsEngland

Yesterday

B- M had weetabix n a waffle, D had frosties and a waffle
S- both had a pear and a satsuma. M had milk
L- D had scrambled eggs on toast, a banana and strawberry yoghurt. M had a little mac and cheese, a finger of toast and a peach yoghurt.
S- M had milk 
D- both had sausage mash n veg at nursery and choc cake
S- both had milk at bedtime


----------



## Aoifesmum12

Today Aoife's not eaten that well. She's had the following:

Breakfast: yogurt, milkshake & half a banana, refused weetabix. (She was tired from waking too early and being up in the night) 

Mid morning snack: pancake, fruit bar, raisins, small goodies orange & apple bar. 

Lunch: ham, 4 olives, spaghetti hoops (refused cheese spread sandwich), melon and then chocolate custard dessert. 

Tea: offered fishfingers and a waffle but didn't want any, had 2 fruit pots instead.

Bedtime 7 oz of milk. 

Actually- looking through that she's not done too badly after all!!!!


----------



## sequeena

B - malt wheats and milk
L - snacky lunch of grapes, cheese and garlic crackers
D - steak and pasta in a mint, pea and cheese sauce
S - malt wheats, crisps, smarties


----------



## randomrach

I just finished writing a shopping list for next week so I'll write the weeks 'menu' although I'm not sure it'll go to plan (fussy eater.)

Mon-
B- porridge with jam. A banana. 
L- cheese sandwich (red leicester)
D- spaghetti bolognese and garlic bread. 
S- melon, grapes, yoghurt. 

Tues
B- toast with butter. 
L- lentil soup. 
D- steak pie, mash, green beans. 
S- red leicester + cheddar cheese cubes, strawberries, raisins. 

Weds
B- yogurt and honey. 
L- scrambled eggs, olives, babybel cheese. 
D- lemon sole, chips, salad. 
S - melon, Apple. 

Thurs
B- toast with jam. 
L- tuna sandwich
D- mild curry, rice, naan bread. 
S- yoghurt. Kiwi

Fri
B- porridge with honey. Banana. 
L- breadsticks with soft cheese. 
D- baked sweet potato, tuna and salad. 
S - blueberry muffin. Grapes. 

Sat
B- boiled egg and toast. 
L- lentil soup. 
D- roast beef, parsnips, veg. 
S- cheese cubes, melon, raisins. 

Sun
B- cheerios
L- cheese sandwich. 
D- fish fingers, green beans, carrots. 
S- yogurt. Olives. Apple.


----------



## rebeccasmurf

Breakfast- half a weetabix, half a banana, handful of blueberries and a munch bunch yogurt 
Lunch- leftover quorn chilli, brown rice. Grapes and half a apple
Snack- Quarter of a blueberry muffin. Handful of Organix cheese puffs. 
Dinner- Mac and cheese. Blueberries, raspberries, strawberries and natural yogurt.


----------



## bananaz

*Breakfast*
Oatmeal with banana 

*Snack*
Mozzarella cheese stick

*Lunch*
Peanut butter sandwich, blueberries, strawberries, raspberries

*Snack*
Apple slices, graham crackers

*Dinner*
Turkey meatballs, baked sweet potato, steamed broccoli

*Dessert*
More berries


----------



## sandilion

He's come down with the same virus that I have so not eating too well. But so far:

B - 1/2 toast with butter and Vegemite
S- Nothing - refused banana
L - Spaghetti bologna - though he didn't eat a great deal.

Hopefully when he wakes up he'll have more of a appetite. Might have to cook his favorite "butter chicken" with Greek yogurt tonight.


----------



## rainbowskin

Oatmeal with cinnamon and apples

Cherry tomatoes and Cheddar rice cakes

Half a peanut butter and jelly sandwich

half a banana

Beef stew and greenbeans


----------



## CoffeePuffin

Yesterday
8oz whole milk 
Breakfast: Blueberries and cheerios 
Lunch: Cheese spread sandwich, packet of melts (aldi skips)
Snack: Strawberries and mini cheddars
Dinner: Homemade cottage pie with carrots and peas 
Snack: Yoghurt 
8oz whole milk


----------



## gingajewel

Breakfast - Chocolate Croissant and a bowl of cheerios

Dinner - Crackers, Cheese, Ham, Pack of haribo sweets, banana

Tea - Chicken with bacon wrapped around, potatoes, green beans, broccoli and then a small portion of trifle.


----------



## Aoifesmum12

Today aoifes had:

Breakfast: 3/4 of a sausage 1 scrambled egg & half a hash brown and a yogurt & milkshake

Snack: goodies fruit stick

Lunch: cod,veg & rice & a fruit pot

Snack: milky bar (she's been with her auntie all day so been spoilt!) 

Tea: spaghetti bol & custard 

Snack (trying to keep her awake on the way. Home) goodies carrot cake bar

Bedtime: 12 oz milk


----------



## pinkpolkadot

B: malted wheats with berries, milk
S: babybel, crackers, raisins
L: cheese and ham on toast, few organix crisps, fruit yoyo, oaty bar
S: fruit strips, fruit yoyo
D: omelette, fruit pot mixed with fromage frais
Milk


----------



## MrsEngland

Not a good day for food yesterday was all a bit mish mashed :dohh:

B- both had yoghurt and toast
S- m had some milk
L- both had hm bread with soya spread a few quavers and D had half my chicken sandwich.
S- some crisps and dip at my mums for D.
D- both had roast chicken, potato, carrot and parsnip and stuffing. Followed by hm lemon tart and cream.
S- M had weetabix, D had a pear. Both had milk.


----------



## CoffeePuffin

Yesterday
8oz whole milk 
Breakfast: Biscuit and a banana
Lunch: Leftover homemade cottage pie with carrots and peas
Snack: Blueberries
Dinner: Peanut butter sandwich, cubes of cheese, sticks of cucumber and organic tomato and cheese puffs 
Snack: Yoghurt 
8oz whole milk


----------



## bananaz

Yesterday...

*Breakfast* - Whole wheat waffle with yogurt

*Snack* - Canteloupe, watermelon

*Lunch* - Grilled chicken, baked beans, carrots

*Snack* - Graham crackers, apple slices

*Dinner* - Macaroni and cheese, broccoli


----------



## Jazzy-NICU

Yesterday
B: 2 weetabix and a crumpet with marmite.
S: banana
L: Cheese sandwich, few crisps and a bite of cake.
S: clementine and bowl of grapes
D: Sausages in onion gravy with mash, green beans and leeks.
Raspberry cheesecake for pudding


----------



## CoffeePuffin

Yesterday
7oz whole milk 
Breakfast: Cheerios with whole milk 
Snack: Blueberries
Lunch: Cheese spread and ham sandwich, packet of skips 
Snack: Banana
Dinner: Chicken, potato and broccoli 
Snack: Organic biscuit 
8oz whole milk


----------



## Pixie19

Wow, your toddlers all eat so well! 

Yesterday was a good day for Logan and he had

*Breakfast*
5oz formula, Go Ahead strawberry yoghurt bar which he nibbled at all morning

*Lunch*
2 slices of apple (extremely rare!) 1½ crackers with chocolate spread on 

*Dinner*
2 slices of pizza with lots of peppers on, ½ slice of garlic bread

4oz formula before bed


----------



## bananaz

Yesterday:

*Breakfast* - Oatmeal with blueberries

*Snack* - Apple slices, baby carrots, crackers

*Lunch* - Sausage, rice, zucchini

*Snack* - Cheese slices, oatmeal raisin cookie

*Dinner* - Pasta with tomato sauce and ground turkey, Trader Joe's spinach & kale bites (soooo delicious!)


----------



## randomrach

My normally fussy 14 month old did great today. 

B- 7oz milk. Greek yoghurt with honey. Strawberries. 
S- 5oz milk. 
L- Breadsticks. Grapes. Satsuma. Raisins. 
D- A whole fillet of lemon sole. Vegetables. Half of mums slice lemon cheesecake (I know, naughty!) 
Will have another 8oz milk before bed. 

Seriously impressed today!


----------



## Aoifesmum12

Today Aoife's had:

Breakfast- weetabix & a banana

Snack: banana & milk

Dinner: hotpot & cake with custard

Tea: alphabites, beans, fish fingers & half a cheese string with a yogurt after.

Bedtime: 5oz of milk


----------



## Pixie19

Today Logan had:

*Breakfast*
5oz formula, ½ cracker with chocolate spread

*Lunch*
½ a greggs sausage roll, 3 grapes, 1½ slices of apple

*Snack*
2 slices of apple

*Dinner*
1½ slices of pizza with loads of peppers on 

6oz formula before bed


----------



## kanga

Oats and more cereal and milk
1/8 slice toast
Drink of milk

Pear stick humzinger
Digestive biscuit

Quarter jacket potato with cheese and beans
Orange squash 
Some of my veg curry

Chicken cobbler and loads of brocolli
Banana custard
Cucumber. (Random, he went to fridge and insisted on cucumber!)


----------



## cjb

8oz milk. Muesli
Hm chicken pie. Pear,melon,cucumber
Snack - yoghurt
Hm cottage pie. Banana 
6oz milk


----------



## CoffeePuffin

Yesterday
6oz whole milk 
Breakfast: Pieces of pear and a biscuit 
Lunch: Cheese spread sandwich, strawberries and organic tomato&cheese puffs
Snack: Banana
Dinner: Chicken goujons, broccoli and peas
8oz whole milk


----------



## Boothh

Yesterday was -

B - milk, 1 slice of toast with butter and philli and some grapes 

L - loads of strawberries, some bread with butter and abit of my grilled cheese mustard and rocket sandwich 

S - juice and a frube

D - cheese and tomato pasta bake, 

Milk before bed

Today has been/will be

B - milk, apple slices a cheese string and a malted milk biscuit (late for school run!)

S - quavers

L - turkey sandwich thin, cucumber slices, watermelon and kiwi

D - chicken dippers and waffles, strawberries and a petit filous rice pudding

Milk before bed


----------



## CertainTurton

B- mini shredded wheat, fruit smoothie
S- bit of croissant, fruit wiggles
L- pasta with tomatoes and cheese
S- bit of my carrot cake
T- sausage, left over tomatoe pasta, peas. Yogurt


----------



## Jazzy-NICU

B: 2 Weetabix and half a slice of marmite on toast
S: banana
L: Ham sandwich and some kettle chips
S: Fruit smoothie
D: Fish fingers, waffles and peas
Chocolate mousse and milkshake


----------



## Embo78

Max's food today. 

Breakfast - Weetabix and a tangerine
Lunch - naughty today and had Burger King - chicken nuggets, few chips. Grapes and banana in the car on the way home. 
Snack - Jaffa cake and glass of cows milk
Dinner - Mac and cheese, banana yoghurt. 
Supper - tangerine (he's actually obsessed with these!)
Breastfeed before bed.


----------



## bookreader

9oz milk
B- porridge and raisins
S- toast and cheese, grapes
L-salmon fishcake, duck and mashed potato, bit of crepe (had lunch out, would never normally be having duck for lunch)
D-Filled pasta and garlic bread, pear
9oz bottle before bed


----------



## cjb

8oz milk 
1 weetabix
Hm cottage pie.Pear.melon. 
Snack - half a crumpet and yoghurt
Cauliflower and broccoli cheese with chicken and leeks. Apple
4oz milk for bed ( usually has more but didn't want anymore)


----------



## lightweight

B: dry Cheerios, weetabix, raisins. Asked for yoghurt but didn't eat it
L: burger bun plus ketchup - she refused the home made veggie burger! Raspberry sponge pudding
D: home made pizza ( she chose pineapple and sweet corn as toppings), chips and lkots more pineapple!


----------



## KatieB

Refused breakfast.
Had some fish pie at nursery for lunch. 
Fruit scone & fruit sachet. 
Cheesy pasta with sausages for dinner and a mango yoghurt. 
This is amazing for Louis, the fish pie at nursery had me gobsmacked. If I'd presented him with it he would've run for the hills :rofl:


----------



## Butterfly2

B. Cheerios and toast
L. Marmite sandwich, mini sausages, yoghurt and raisins
D. Beans toast and half homemade burger
Bed. Milk


----------



## lola_90

B- Blueberry porridge and toast with butter
S - Rice cake, and two plums
L - Jacket potato with a beef sausage and beans and cheese
S- 7oz bottle, 2 breadsticks and houmous
D- Macaroni cheese, yoghurt and fruit
Then one marmite sandwich, two breadsticks a small bowl of rice and turkey stew and a 8oz bottle! Think someone is having a growth spurt!


----------



## Aoifesmum12

Today lo's eaten:

Breakfast: 3/4 of a piece of toast & a yogurt

Snack: a banana

Lunch: 1 quorn sausage, part of a potato cake, mixed veg, raisins & a fruit pot.

Snack: rice cakes & a small organic bar

Tea: spaghetti Bol & melon & a yogurt

Bedtime: 5oz of milk


----------



## cjb

9oz cows milk
Weetabix
Lunch -Spag bol. Apple.
Snack- yoghurt and melon
Supper - chicken with cauliflower and broccoli. Strawberries and grapes for pudding 
7oz cows milk at bedtime


----------



## sequeena

B -refused (very early start he had 4 hours of sleep)
L - snack lunch of a banana, grapes, fridge raiders and toast
D - home made cottage pie and extra veg
S - frube, cheese and onion crisps


----------



## Embo78

Breakfast - weetabix and a tangerine. 
Lunch - sausage (only ate half) mashed potato (3 spoonfuls max) and beans. One of grandmas chips!
Dinner - macaroni cheese and a yoghurt for dessert. 
Snacks - grapes, another tangerine, Barney bear cake, some of mummy's stir fry.

Breastfeed before breakfast and just before bed. 
Lots of water through our the day.


----------



## SarahBear

Breakfast: banana and egg
Lunch: Spaghetti sauce with cheese
Snack: Cheese
Dinner: Fish (black cod)
Snack: cracker and avocado

She also breastfeeds.


----------



## randomrach

14 month old today:

B- 8oz milk. Small amount porridge. Yoghurt. Satsuma. Raisins. Ate all of it. 
S- 4oz milk. 
L- Cheese sandwich (1 slice bread) and half pack of wotsits. Ate all of that too :thumbup: 
D- Going to be mild chicken curry and rice. She likes strange things so should enjoy. :)
8oz milk before bed.


----------



## CoffeePuffin

8oz whole milk 
Breakfast: Two small yoghurts and grapes 
Snack: Organix ginger biscuit 
Lunch: Cheese spread sandwich and organix cheese and herb puffs
Snack: Strawberries 
Dinner: Pasta with tomatoes and courgettes, and cubes of cheese 
Snack: Hasn't had it yet, will probably be dry cheerios 
8oz whole milk


----------



## Embo78

Breakfast - weetabix and half a banana. 
Lunch - warburtons thin with ham and salad veggies
Dinner - pasta with hm sauce with tomatoes, bacon, onion, garlic, red pepper and aubergine. Fromage frais. 
Snacks - yoghurt coated raisins and 2 tangerines. 

Breastfeeds before breakfast and will before bed. Also one at nap time! So much for self weaning! I don't mind though :thumbup:


----------



## Princess86

Brk; omelette & toast

Lunch; Roasted chicken with salad

Snack; cucumber sticks n grapes

Dinner; Rice n veg curry

Bedtime; warm milk


----------



## sequeena

B - scrambled eggs and toast, grapes
L - turkey sandwich (only ate the turkey), cheese, frube
D - homemade cottage pie
S - caramel wafer, grapes, chocolate coated raisins


----------



## wannabemomy37

The 19-month-old girl I nanny for ate:

8 oz Almond milk w/ some bread
Breakfast - scrambled eggs & piece of cheese
Snack - Yogurt, some apple
Lunch - Salmon, mac & cheese, peas&corn (all mixed together = a good cups worth)
8oz Almond milk before nap
Snack - melon & pineapple (about 1/2 cup mixed) and 1/2 apple

I left before dinner, but I know they always eat about a cups worth of whatever the parents are eating. They are very healthy people :)


----------



## SarahBear

Breakfast: Banana

Lunch: Fish and avocado

Snack: Cheese

Dinner: Chicken, yams, and potatoes

I was only there for the dinner part, but this is what was reported to me by my husband! She also nursed. I work from home and take breaks to nurse her throughout the day and nurses a good bit at the end of the day... heck she's actually latched right now as she falls asleep.


----------



## Embo78

I'm in work today but hopefully my DH will go off what I've written down on the whiteboard!!

Breakfast - scrambled egg and baked beans.
Snack - red grapes
Lunch - left over pasta and veggie sauce, yoghurt or fruit.
Dinner - sausage casserole with mushrooms and red pepper and rice
Supper - weetabix.


----------



## NoodleSnack

Dead leaf for lunch (had a picnic today), tissue paper for afternoon snack and orange peel for after dinner desert. 

What he refused to eat: French toast, strawberry, mini pan cakes, yorgurt. He did have some egg for breakfast and rice and beef for dinner so that's a win.


----------



## kazzzzy

Yesterday:
B Weetabix & banana
S Half Slice of fruit loaf & strawberry jam
L Pasta, tuna & cheese
S Yogurt & raisins
D Roast chicken, mash potato, carrots & peas & fruit pot after
Milk before bed


----------



## lola_90

B- crumpets with butter and jam, two plums 
S- Breadsticks and houmous
L - Brown bread sandwich with marmite, chunks of cheese, red grapes, innocent fruit thing
S - birthday cake
D- will be salmon with potatoes and broccoli with a white sauce

He also has 3 7oz bottles


----------



## KatieB

Since starting at his new nursery this week, Louis' become a different child with his eating. Can't quite believe it after months and months of barely eating. 
Breakfast: Crunchy Nut Cornflakes, then cold toast while doing shopping and fruit sachet.
Lunch: Cottage Pie and yoghurt.
Snack: tried some satsuma and 2 chocolate biscuits.
Dinner: Homemade bolognese sauce with coquillettes pasta and cheddar cheese, mango fromage frais and then went to fridge to get a banana fromage frais. 
Long may it continue!


----------



## Aoifesmum12

We've had a rubbish eating day today. 

Breakfast: coco pops (1st time she's had them) wasn't majorly impressed so didn't have a lot of them, goodies fruit pouch, yogurt, a bite of a chocolate crepe, milkshake

Snacks: 2 rice cakes, a goodies fruit bar, banana and a couple of shreddies

Dinner: potato, cheese & beans, melon

Afternoon: cake (we'd been baking peppa cakes!) 

Tea: chicken dippers, veg & alphabites. A yogurt & fruit bar. But didn't eat much of her main tea. 

Bedtime 6oz milk


----------



## kazzzzy

B Saturday cooked brekkie - Sausage, egg, beans & toast 
L Crackers, cheese, ham & tomato 
S Yogurt & apple slices
D Hm meatballs, pasta & cheese, she loved it:happydance:
Milk before bed


----------



## sequeena

B - 1 slice of toast with butter and jam, grapes
L - didn't want his sandwuch, cheese and frube. He fell over, grazed his face and broke his glasses so it took a while to calm him down
D - chicken, mash, 1 roast potato, some veg, half a Yorkshire pudding and gravy
S - some lamb slices


----------



## Indigo77

B scrambled egg w feta cheese, toast, grapes, tomato
L lemony spinach & brown rice soup w crumbled feta, apple slices
S blueberry Greek yogurt & cashews
D Pastitsio (baked pasta dish w ground meat and béchamel sauce) & salad


----------



## sequeena

sequeena said:


> B - 1 slice of toast with butter and jam, grapes
> L - didn't want his sandwuch, cheese and frube. He fell over, grazed his face and broke his glasses so it took a while to calm him down
> D - chicken, mash, 1 roast potato, some veg, half a Yorkshire pudding and gravy
> S - some lamb slices

Since posting this he's had cheese, a frube and chicken slices!


----------



## VikkiD

Not a very healthy day today

Breakfast - waffle and banana 

Lunch - cheese crackers & oat bar

Dinner - cheese burger happy meal he ate the burger an a couple of fries


----------



## SarahBear

Breakfast: Egg and cheese
Snack: Apple
Lunch: tuna and orange
Dinner: Chicken and cheese

She also nurses, but didn't nurse a lot today.


----------



## Embo78

Breakfast - scrambled egg and toast
Lunch - skinless sausage and baked beans
Dinner - sesame chicken with baby spinach and noodles
Snacks - yoghurt, pear and some red grapes

Lots of water and bf before bed. Cows milk before nap time.


----------



## MrsEngland

B- both had yoghurt, grapes and a satsuma
S- M had milk, D had half bag crisps
L- both had cheese sandwich and banana rice cakes
S- M had milk, D had a few sweets
D- both had cheesy pasta, M had fruit puree, D had small piece choc cake and cream

They prob both have cereal for supper and milk before bed.


----------



## kazzzzy

B Ready brek & banana
S Slice of toast with strawberry jam
D Roast ham & chicken, mash potato, carrots, brocolli & gravy 
S Jelly pot
T Cheese toastie & yogurt
Milk before bed


----------



## SarahBear

Breakfast: Ate a couple bites of cheese from my leftover pizza. Refused the egg I cooked for her. 
Lunch: Cracker, refused tuna, some peanut butter, small amount of apple.
Snack: Refused various items.
Dinner: Enthusiastically ate brisket and broccoli
Snack: gnawed on an apple.


----------



## VikkiD

Breakfast - waffle banana and Cheerios
Lunch - pitta bread spaghetti an sausages and stick or cheese
Dinner - macaroni cheese
Snacks - fruit bread and 2 custard cream
2 x 8ozmilk


----------



## Embo78

Breakfast - Weetabix
Lunch - scrambled egg and baked beans. Yoghurt
Dinner - HM Irish Stew with a bit extra mash. Strawberries.
Snacks - Barny cake. Tangerine. Banana.

Bf before breakfast, before bed.
Cows milk before nap time. Lots of water.


----------



## Angelbaby_01

B - Future life cereal mixed with berry yogurt
S - cheese niknaks
L - apple and banana slices with crackers
D - macaroni with cheese sauce (her favourite)


----------



## wishuwerehere

B: weetos with milk and 2 plums
S: toast, banana, cup of milk (at nursery)
L: Roast pork, potatoes, stuffing, carrots cabbage and gravy. Fruit salad. (at nursery)
S: 2 rich tea biscuits
D: ham and cucumber sandwich, cherry tomatoes. Yoghurt.


----------



## kazzzzy

B Ready brek & half slice of toast
S Banana & raisins
L Pasta with tuna & cheese & yogurt
S Malted milk biscuit & breadstick
D Cod, mash, carrots & sweetcorn & 2 choc buttons after 
Milk before bed


----------



## cjb

7am.9oz milk 
8am.weetabix
10.15. Few slices of pear
12. Chicken pie . Bananna
2.30 .yoghurt
5pm. Pork Bolognese . Melon and grapes 
6.30 9oz milk at bedtime


----------



## Indigo77

B cantaloupe & Greek yogurt
L orange & cucumber & cashews
S apple
D pasta, cheese, tomato


----------



## SarahBear

Breakfast: Egg
Lunch: Banana and (high quality, grass fed beef) hotdog
Snack: Banana and peanut butter
Dinner: beef stroganoff and fried potatoes

Nursed in the morning and evening. Tried to nurse throughout the day, but she wasn't interested.

I was only there for the snack and the dinner. I THINK what I listed is what she had for breakfast and lunch. I wouldn't have chosen to give her the hotdog, but in my husband's defense, those are the best quality hotdogs I've ever had. They're from locally farmed cows which are 100% grass fed (no grains at all) and actually have quality ingredients.


----------



## Indigo77

B banana, peanut butter, toast
L tomato & cucumber salad, asiago, walnuts
S passion fruit Greek yogurt
D black beans, rice, manchego, pico de gallo


----------



## Blu10

B: porridge
S: rich tea biscuit and box of raisins
L: ham sandwich, cheese and strawberries
S: kinder egg
T: Homemade beef and veg casserole with dumplings and yoghurt


----------



## kazzzzy

B Boiled egg & toast
S Banana
L Chicken sandwich & yogurt
S Apple slices & raisins
D Lasagne & few hm chips & spoon of ice-cream after
Milk before bed


----------



## Jazzy-NICU

B: 2 weetabix and slice of marmite on toast
S: Strawberries
L: Sausage and chips from the chippy whilst shopping
S: Cookies
D: Spaghetti bolognaise and garlic ciabatta
Chocolate trifle for pudding


----------



## Mummy2Be__x

Breakfast : Bottle of Milk at 8am, Scrambled Egg on Toast and a Yoghurt at 9am 
Lunch : Vegetable Fingers & Chips with a Yoghurt afterwards at 1pm
Snack : Grapes, Banana & Orange at 2.30pm
Dinner : Fish Cake, Waffles & Beans at 5pm
Snack : Wotsits & Biscuit at 6.30pm
Supper : Weetabix & Yoghurt at 8.30pm followed by a bottle & Bed at 9pm​


----------



## cjb

9oz cows milk 
Weetabix
Cottage pie. Bananna and melon
Snack. Yoghurt 
Chilli . Pear.
8oz cows milk.at bed


----------



## LaraB

B - Porridge
L - Melba toast and ham
S - Raisins and cheese cubes
D - Eggy bread and spaghetti. An apple.
9oz cows milk at bedtime


----------



## Indigo77

B scrambled egg w cheese, toast, tomato
L chicken orzo soup, grapes
S tangerine, cheese
D Greek salad, green bean casserole


----------



## kazzzzy

B Porridge & fruit pot
S Apple slices 
L Scrambled egg on toast & 2 bites of my cheese toastie
S Banana, raisins & rich tea biscuit
D Salmon, pasta & veg in a creamy sauce 
Milk before bed


----------



## cjb

8oz cows milk
Muesli. Some of daddy's toast
Chilli. Bananna and melon
Snack. Biscotti
Cauliflower and broccoli cheese. Yoghurt and pear
8oz cows milk at bed 6.30pm


----------



## capegirl7

Breakfast: Whole grain waffles and strawberries
Snack: Strawberry and banana smoothie
Lunch: Macaroni and cheese, cucumber, and grapes
Snack: Pretzels
Dinner: Spinach pie and apple sauce
Dessert: ice cream


----------



## MrsKyliePaton

Breakfast: porridge (big bowl)
Snack: a large banana
Lunch: macaroni cheese and a couple of my chips
Snack: a strawberry chocolate thing lol
Dinner: hm chicken fried rice, a few prawn crackers, some curry sauce and a yoghurt
Bedtime bottle


----------



## Indigo77

B. Orange, cheese, toast
L. Navy bean soup, banana
S. Apple, cheese, cracker
D. Black beans & brown rice w cheese, salad


----------



## MrsEngland

Yesterday- 

B- both had toast, M had natural yoghurt and prunes, D had strawberry yoghurt.
S- both had cheese crackers, M had milk
L- both had homemade macaroni cheese, half a pear and banana custard
S- M had milk, D had some french frie crisps
D- both had boiled egg and soldiers, M had grapes and a satsuma
S- both had milk before bed


----------



## iwanababybump

Jamie:
Cup of milk
Breakfast: Cheerios
Snack: banana chunks and apple slices
Lunch: sausage, jacket potato green beans and carrots
Chocolate Angel delight with pear slices
Snack: grapes and orange segments
Tea: fish fingers, potato waffles and peas
Fruit pot
Bedtime: cup of milk

Luke
Waking: bottke of milk
Breakfast: apricot porridge
Snack: bottle of milk
Lunch: sausage, jacket potato, green beans and carrots
Pear slices
Snack: bottle of milk
Tea: spaghetti bolognese with garlic bread 
Fruit pot
Bedtime: bottle of milk


----------



## kazzzzy

B Weetabix
S Small slice of homemade bread bread with strawberry jam
L Cheese, ham & tomato sandwich & yogurt
S Grapes & choc finger biscuit
D Roast chicken, sweet potato chips, mash potato, brocolli & peas
Milk before bed


----------



## MrsVenn

B - toast
L - fish fingers, corn, bread and butter, red fruit pouch
D - noodles, homemade pork balls and left the s&s sauce.


----------



## capegirl7

Breakfast: oatmeal with blueberries
Snack: smoothie
Lunch: refused a lot.. Ate toast, Graham crackers, watermelon, some spinach pie
Snack: banana
Dinner: pasta mixed with spinach, mushrooms, and tomatoe, turkey meatball, and garlic bread


----------



## Indigo77

B. Orange, cream cheese on toast
L. Sandwich
S. Apple & cheese
D. Red curry chicken & veggies over rice


----------



## MrsEngland

Yesterday

B both had toast, grapes and a pear
S M had milk
L both had butternut squash curry then pear and custard at nursery 
S M had milk, both had crackers at nursery
D both had bubble and squeak followed by banana at nursery
S both had milk before bed


----------



## sandilion

He's had gastro this weekend so not a real lot.

Rising - bottle of oat milk with added fish oil and multi vites.

Breakfast - nibble of a pancake. 

Snack - yogurt - he begged for it and since it was 24 hrs later, i thought it would be ok ...... BIG MISTAKE.

Lunch - nothing

He had a big poo then:

Snack - 1/2 banana

Dinner - 1/2 devilled felafel with spiral pasta

- Bottle of oat milk at bed time.


----------



## MrsEngland

Yesterday-
B- both had boiled egg, toast, half a pear and grapes.
L- both had ham sandwich, half bag pom bears, M had apple and grapes, D had orange jelly. M had bottle milk.
S- both had cheese crackers
D- both had chicken, potato and veggies in a cheesy sauce, both had a mini choc cupcake
S- both had milk


today (bit of an odd one as we had DD2 birthday tea earlier than tea normally.

B- both had fruit, yoghurt and toast.
S- M had milk. Both had mini cheddars.
L- both had cheese omelette and toast. D stole some prawn crackers off daddy. M had a pear and a yoghurt. 
Birthday tea- M had lemon curd(hm) on bread, cucumber, dairylea cheese triangle and a few crisps. D had dairylea cheese sandwich, crisps, cucumber and sausage roll. Both had birthday cake.
S- M had weetabix, D had cheerios and a few wotsits. Both had milk at bedtime.


----------



## capegirl7

Breakfast: banana pancakes
Lunch: spinach pie, grapes, cucumber, yogurt
Snack: apple
Dinner: turkey sausage and meat casserole with noodles and corn
Dessert: cookie


----------



## iwanababybump

18.11.13
Jamie
Milk on waking in a cup
Breakfast: Cheerios
Snack: grapes and rice cakes
Lunch: ham, chicken and cheese wraps
Raspberry and apple gums
Snack: mini chedders and raisins 
Tea: fish cake, waffles, green beans and carrots
Yoghurt
Milk at bedtime in cup

Luke
Bottle of milk on waking 
Breakfast: apricot porridge
Snack: milk
Lunch: chicken and cheese wraps
Fruit pot
Snack: milk
Tea: fish, waffle and green beans and carrots - refused to eat as too tired
Supper: bowl of porridge with a bottle of milk


----------



## iwanababybump

19.11.13

Jamie
Milk on waking
Breakfast: Cheerios
Snack: orange segments
Lunch: beans on toast
Yogurt and raisins
Snack: grapes
Tea: chicken casserole, mash, swede and peas
Cake and custard
Milk at bedtime

Luke
Milk in a bottle 
Breakfast: porridge
Snack: milk 
Lunch: beans on toast
Yogurt
Snack: milk
Tea: chicken casserole, mash, swede and peas
Cake and custard
Milk at bedtime


----------



## kazzzzy

B Cheerios & toast
S Banana
L Cheese & tomato sandwich & yogurt & grapes
S Small brioche roll & grapes
D Spag bol & fruit pot after
Milk before bed


----------



## wishuwerehere

B: toast and ham, half a tinof peaches.
S: toast, banana, cup of milk (at nursery)
L: pasta, tuna, cheese sauce, green beans. Fruit salad. (at nursery)
S: iced biscuit
D: fish fingers, cucumber sticks, cherry tomatoes.


----------



## cjb

8oz cows milk in cup
Muesli
Snack . Melon
Cottage pie. Pear. Grapes
Snack. Yogurt
Chicken and leek pie. Banana. 
8oz cows milk at bed


----------



## capegirl7

Breakfast: Oatmeal and blueberries
Snack: sweet potato and apple yogurt
Lunch: Macaroni and cheese and apple
Dinner: Chicken, potato strings, apple sauce- refused corn and avacado
Dessert: chocolate cake


----------



## kazzzzy

B Porridge & grapes
S Apple slices & rice cake
L Crackers, cheese, chicken, tomato & yogurt 
S Grapes & rich tea biscuit
D Spag bol, she loved it! Jelly pot after
Milk before bed


----------



## CoffeePuffin

6 oz whole milk

Breakfast: Banana and organic ginger biscuit. Also tried her with a clementine but she just poked at it and threw it around. 

Lunch: Homemade chicken casserole with carrots and a bread roll. 

Snack: Strawberries, organix fruit and oat bar. 

Dinner: Ham, cheese, cucumber, grapes & packet of organic puffs. 

8oz whole milk


----------



## cjb

8oz cows milk
Weetabix
Snack . Biscuit
Dinner. Chicken pie left over from yesterday.pear
Snack. Yogurt
Tea. Chilli . Melon and bananna
Cows milk at bed 8oz


----------



## capegirl7

Milk
Breakfast: 2 scrambled eggs, watermelon, toast
Snack: Stawberry and banana smoothie
Lunch: Grilled cheese, watermelon, cheese crackers
Snack: graham crackers
Dinner: Tacos with black beans, cheese, sour cream, lettuce
Milk


----------



## darkangel1981

Breakfast- Apple, blueberries and cherrios
Snack- 1/2 slice toast
Lunch- Cheese toastie, few crisps, banana
Tea- 2 sausages, few chips and peas.
Supper- 2 yogurts.


----------



## iwanababybump

The boys today had
Breakfast: fruit loaf
Snack: Luke had milk Jamie had banana
Lunch: ham and cheese salad sandwich 
Ella kitchen biscuit
Snack: Luke had milk Jamie had apple slices
Tea: chicken casserole with swede broccoli, cauliflower and carrots with a Yorkshire pudding
Yoghurt

Although both ate under the weather so haven't eaten much all day


----------



## Natasha2605

Breakfast - Rice Krispies, a yogurt and Banana each
S - Summer had a pear, Maci had an orange. Both had some crisps.
L - Sausages, cucumber, tomato and Beetroot. 
S - No idea what Summer had at nursery, Maci had a yogurt
D - Baked Potato, Cheese and Beans and some chicken Breast. Both kids were so tired not a morsel passed their mouths and they instead asked to go to bed at 5.45 pm! Typical!


----------



## kazzzzy

B Porride & banana
S Slice of brown soda bread & jam
L Pasta, tuna & cheese
S Yogurt & apple slices & few of my crisps 
D Salmon, penne pasta in a creamy sauce & fromage frais after
Milk before bed


----------



## Scottish mum

My lo had

6oz milk
Breakfast:
Porridge 

Lunch:
Spaghetti and toast
Sultanas
Yoghurt 
Mini cheese flavoured crackers
Orange squash


Tea
Chicken and rice ( hipp b)
Yoghurt

6oz milk before bed


----------



## MrsVenn

B - Porridge and satsuma
L - Quorn sausage sandwich, a banana and an oaty bar
D - Cheese quesadillas and brocolli.


----------



## capegirl7

Breakfast: oatmeal and blueberries
Snack: yogurt
Lunch: tuna sandwich, avocado, watermelon
Snack: granola bar
Dinner: meat casserole and green beans


----------



## iwanababybump

Today was

Milk on waking
Breakfast: toast and jam
Snack: banana for Jamie milk for Luke
Lunch: spaghetti and toast 
Biscuit and grapes
Snack: Jamie had apple slices Luke had milk
Tea: burger, potato coquettes, salad
Yoghurt
Milk at bedtime


----------



## firstbaby1985

Today my little 17 month old had...

5oz milk
porridge and blueberries

grapes and some banana
Water

cheese and choritzo toastie
1/2 an apple
Water

Rich tea and a few little crackers
Water

Roast dinner
Water

5oz Milk


----------



## bananaz

*Breakfast* - Whole wheat waffle with peanut butter, strawberry/banana yogurt smoothie

*Snack* - Cheerios, blueberry yogurt

*Lunch* - Roast chicken, steamed peas and carrots

*Snack* - Mozzarella cheesestick, apple slices

*Dinner* - Salmon burger, more steamed peas and carrots

*Dessert* - Gingersnap cookie


----------



## cjb

15 1/2 months old.
8oz cows milk
Weetabix and toast
Fish pie. Melon. Pear
Snack. Yogurt
Spag bol. Fruit pot. Half a bananna 
8oz cows milk at bed


----------



## Kristin52

Hi! 

Ryland had:

Breakfast. 
6oz of organic whole fat milk
A blueberry muffin and a blueberry yogurt

Lunch.
Mandarin Orange, pear and spinach salad (big hit in our household) and a granola mix with dried fruit. 
-6oz of acai grape flavored water.

Dinner.
2 chicken fingers, green beans and another cup of yogurt (peach) 
-6oz organic milk

Bedtime snack (before tubby).
Cereal bar with 6oz of organic milk with strawberry mix in it.


----------



## Embo78

B - brioche with a banana and a small handful of grapes
L - Warburtons thin with philadelphia, babybel and a yoghurt
D - HM lasagne and salad
S - yoghurt coated raisins and a pear

Bfeed before breakfast and before bed. Self weaning is well and truly happening :cry:


----------



## MeAndMyShadow

So far both have had cereal and apple for brekkie, oldest had some go mies, youngest some milk and crackers...lunch will be an easy one today, hot dogs, Chinese cubes, and whole wheat bread with peanut butter, dinner probably pasta with tomato sauce and cheese and garlic bread


----------



## kazzzzy

B Rice krispies, half slice of toast & 2 bites of her Dad's sausage
S Apple slices
L Toasted cheese sandwich, grapes & yogurt
S Malted milk biscuit & raisins
D Lasagne, hm chips & fromage frais after
Milk before bed


----------



## cjb

Milk and muesli
Snack. Breadsticks
Lunch. Spag bol. Banana custard
Snack. Yogurt
Dinner. Cauliflower and broccoli cheese. Sausage. Pear. Melon
Milk at bed.


----------



## Tammyz25

breakfast - cheerios with banana and some juice.

lunch - peanut butter and jelly sandwich with some grapes and a yogurt.

dinner - we'll decide in a bit!


----------



## Kristin52

Breakfast. 
Apple oatmeal w/
6oz organic milk 

Lunch.
Peach/mandarin orange salad with grilled steak pieces (left overs)

Dinner.
Baked tilapia with a touch of basil
Strawberry yogurt w/ granola. 


*milk and flavored water throughout the day.


----------



## lace&pearls

breakfast - 4-5 oz of warm milk first thing
1 x weetabix & milk with a little honey, a banana which she mostly just threw everywhere :dohh:

snack - biscuit 

lunch - dairylea sandwich (granary bread), pom bears & an apple

dinner - sweet potato & pineapple curry & brown rice, yoghurt

6 oz of warm milk at bed time

she's been constipated so trying to give her things to keep her going!


----------



## Embo78

Breakfast - brioche, grapes
Lunch - broccoli and cauliflower cheese and a yoghurt
Dinner - HM lasagne and salad veg, piece of garlic bread
Snacks - various fruits


----------



## randomrach

8oz milk
B- yoghurt, ellas kitchen puffits, satsuma. 
L- raspberries, 1 cheese twist, babybel cheese. 
6oz milk. 
D- home made beef casserole, ate quite alot. 

Still early so she'll have some snacks and 8oz milk before bed. Not a bad day.


----------



## wishuwerehere

B: 2 toaster waffles with jam
S: toast, banana, milk (at nursery)
L: roast turkey, roast potatoes, cabbage, carrots, gravy. Fruit salad (at nursery)
T: marmite on toast, a kiwi, a rich tea biscuit. 

We're going late night shopping in a bit (with oh after he finishes work) so will prob have something else to eat at the mall.


----------



## MrsVenn

Did pretty well today with venturing out with her taste buds!

B - Porridge
L - Ham roll, oaty bar, strawberries 
D - H/M beef burger (first one ever!), lattice fries and corn on the cob.


----------



## Kristin52

Breakfast. 
Blueberry bagel w/ organic cream cheese
8oz organic milk

Lunch.
Cheese raviolis w/ side salad. 
6oz of pomegranate juice.

Dinner.
Egg salad on toast, 
Slice of pumpkin pie and a granola bar. 


*milk and water throughout the day.


----------



## capegirl7

Not the best day... we were out all day!
Breakfast: banana pancakes and pear
Snack: strawberry and banana yogurt
Lunch: Chicken bites and french fries
Dinner: 2 slices of cheese pizza and cucumbers


----------



## M3OW J3N1

Breakfast - ham and cheese omelette and whole wheat toast and 1/2 a clementine. 
Snack - apple, zucchini, strawberry pouch and 6 oz toddler milk.


----------



## lola_90

B- 7oz milk, Porridge with honey, toast
S- Pear and a rice cake
L - Marmite sandwich, cheese, natural yoghurt, blueberries, grapes
S- leftover spaghetti and meatballs
D- Sausage casserole with mashed potatoes, plum
7oz milk


----------



## kazzzzy

B 2 Weetabix & grapes
S Banana
L Pitta bread with roast chicken, cheese, lettuce & tomato & yogurt
S Satsuma & custard cream biscuit
D Baked ham, mash potato, cauliflower & carrots & gravy
Milk before bed


----------



## sequeena

B - bowl of shreddies (no milk), banana
L - homemade wrap pizza. Was a very big wrap he had about 5 slices, grapes
D - 1 sweet chilli sausage and coleslaw (he also had homemade garlic and herb wedges but he ignored them), banana
S - bag of disco crisps

He's still up. He had a 10 minute sleep and is now wide awake. Such is my life :( no doubt he'll eat more as the evening progresses.


----------



## Jazzy-NICU

B: 2 weetabix and a slice of toast
S: Mini jaffa cakes and raisins
L: Cheese sandwich, pinched half of my pasty, quavers and yogurt
D: Homemade chicken curry with rice and naan with chocolate pudding after
X


----------



## wishuwerehere

B: weetos with milk, little box of raisins and dried apricots
S: toast, banana, milk (at nursery)
L: Brocolli, little bit of tomato pasta (had salmon fillet but didn't eat it). Fruit salad. (at nursery)
S: jam on toast
D: Ham and cream cheese sandwich, pom bears, grapes

lot of bread/toast today!


----------



## iwanababybump

Today the boys are having:

Breakfast:
Jamie had honey numbers and grapes
Luke had weetabix with fruit pot stirred in

Snack:
Jamie - orange segments 
Luke - milk

Lunch 
Both had jacket potato fish pieces and spaghetti
Jamie - banana chunks some mini chedders 
Luke - banana chunks

Snack
Jamie - apple slices
Luke - milk

Tea
Both will have tomato chickeb pasta with carrots and butter beans
Yoghurt and raisins


----------



## kazzzzy

B Cheerios & slice of toast
S Grapes & breadstick
L Beans & scrambled egg & slice of brown bread
S Yogurt & peppa pig crisps 
D Chicken & brocolli pasta bake 
Milk before bed


----------



## cjb

8oz milk 
Muesli and toast
Spag bol. Fruit pot. Melon
Snack. Yoghurt
Cauliflower and broccoli cheese. Bananna and pear slices 
Milk at bed 8oz


----------



## Zinky

7oz milk
B: 2 weetabix, half banana
S: 2 cheese strings, blueberries
L: half cheese sandwich
D: bowl of tomato pesto pasta
7oz milk


----------



## lola_90

B - 1 Weetabix, toast with butter, plum and 1/2 a banana
L Marmite sandwich, cheese, grapes, blueberries
S Rich tea biscuit, breadstick and houmous
D - Pasta with red chilli pesto and cheese
Milk


----------



## Iveneverseen

It's breakfast time here, so far.

DS (18months) had... warm milk when he woke up.
then fruit & yoghurt. (mango & grapes)

The older 2 had greek yoghurt, granola and fresh fruit


----------



## iwanababybump

We have had a naughty day today as our elf on the shelf golf (yes that really is his name lol) arrived with a very naughty North Pole breakfast :/ (was lovely though and it's only once a year)

Breakfast
Belgium star shaped waffles with chocolate sauce marshmallows and crushed candy canes with a side order of banana and strawberries

Then snowman soup 

Lunch 
Ham sandwiches
Yoghurt

Tea
Mince and dumplings with carrots, peas and sweetcorn 
Shortbread biscuit


----------



## capegirl7

Breakfast: Oatmeal and blueberries
Snack: Yogurt
Lunch: Spinach pie, stuffing, grapes
Snack: Banana
Dinner: Pasta with tomatoe sauce and turkey meatball


----------



## sequeena

B - 1 slice toast and butter
L - salami, grapes, cheese and crackers (only ate salami and cheese)
D - bolognese, pasta and grated cheese. Ate most of this
S - advent calendar chocolate


----------



## CoffeePuffin

6oz whole milk
Breakfast: Peanut butter on toast 
Lunch: Organic Apple and Orange fruity oat bar, grapes and blueberries 
Dinner: Meatballs, tomatoes, pasta and carrots 
Snacks: Advent calender chocolate, cheese
8oz whole milk


----------



## Pixie19

Logan hasn't eaten anything at specific meal times. Because he's a bad eater i have to make him breakfast and then leave it out for him to pick at throughout the day, same as lunch....

Today he has eaten
½ Yoghurt breakfast bar (offered at breakfast)
3 chocolate cheerios (offered at breakfast)
¼ of a slice of chocolate spread on toast (offered at snacktime)
1 small bite of a cheese sandwich (offered at lunch time) 
¼ of a digestive biscuit (offered at snacktime) 
½ a party cocktail sausage roll (offered at dinnertime) 

He's also had 
3oz formula at breakfast
5oz formula at naptime
7oz formula at bedtime 

I wish he would eat more :nope:


----------



## Jchihuahua

Mine had:
Breakfast: cornflakes and a croissant and Tommy also had a banana.

Snack: grapes

Lunch: cheese roll, cucumber, tomato, a few pom bear crisps
A yoghurt

Snack: Tommy had a tangerine, Daisy had a mango finger

Dinner: chicken casserole and rice followed by strawberries and blueberries and mango.

Both had an advent calendar chocolate.

Both had milk at bedtime and water throughout the day.


----------



## kazzzzy

B 2 Weetabix & few dry cheerios
S Fromage frais & grapes
L Cheese & ham toastie & yogurt
S Fairy cake, satsuma & rich tea biscuit
D Chicken stew, mash potato, carrots, onion &,leak
Milk before bed


----------



## iwanababybump

Today the boys are enjoying

Breakfast: 
toast

Snack: 
J had orange segment and grapes 
L had milk

Lunch:
cheese and ham toasted with baked beans 
Yoghurt and peach slices

Snack :
J will have apple slices and banana chunks
L will have milk 

Tea: 
Will be beef strips, new potatoes peas and butterbeans
Jelly


----------



## Lady_Bee

Breakfast:
5 oz milk and a slice of whole wheat toast with strawberry jam

Snack: 
Pear and half a Nutri-grain bar

Lunch: Chicken breast with a couscous and asiago crust, spinach pasta with pesto, carrots and grapes

Dinner:
Bread roll with peanut butter. Corn and crab chowder was refused (predictably!)


----------



## cjb

Milk weetabix
Lunch. Cottage pie. Melon
Snack. Yogurt
Dinner. Tuna pasta bake. Few chicken bites. Bannna custard
8oz milk at bed.


----------



## sequeena

B - toast and a banana
L - half a leek and bacon quiche, grapes and some chicken slices
D - roast chicken, mash, mixed veg, roast potatoes and gravy
S - advent calendar chocolate, banana


----------



## Amber4

7oz milk
B - 2 x weetabix and a fruit pot
D - Toast with butter and a yoghurt
T - Plain cheeseburger from McDonalds (We were Christmas shopping and she was hungry so yep! tut tut) and she had a fruit bag. When we got back she ate 2 plums
4oz milk before bed


----------



## Indigo77

B banana, toast w peanut butter
L leek & potato soup
S blueberry greek yogurt
D pasta w tomato sauce & cheese & a tomato & cucumber salad


----------



## capegirl7

Breakfast: Oatmeal and blueberries
Lunch: broccoli and spinach quiche and apple sauce
Snack: strawberry banana yogurt
Dinner: Pasta bake with turkey sausage and turkey meat 
Dessert: Cantaloupe


----------



## sequeena

B - toast and a banana
L - salami, cheese and bubble and squeak
D - will be chicken tikka masasla, rice and naan bread
S - advent chocolate, he'll probably have a bowl of grapes too


----------



## wishuwerehere

B: H/m cinnamon swirl pastry
S: Toast, banana, cup of milk (at nursery)
L: Beef lasagne, salad, garlic bread. fruit salad. (at nursery)
S: mince pie
D: Cheese sandwich, cucumber chunks, pom bears. advent calendar choc


----------



## kazzzzy

B Porridge & banana
S Grapes 
L Pasta, tuna & cheese
S Yogurt & breadstick
D Fruity chicken curry & basmati rice, petit filous after
Milk before bed


----------



## cjb

She's seemed to be very hungry today.
7am 9oz milk
7.30am weetabix
10am . Lots of melon. Breadsticks
11am. Raisins 
11.30. Chilli. Apple. Yoghurt
3pm. Fruity Custard. Cucumber slices
5pm. Cauliflower and broccoli cheese. 1 slice of bread and butter. Bannna
7oz milk at bed.


----------



## sequeena

sequeena said:


> B - toast and a banana
> L - salami, cheese and bubble and squeak
> D - will be chicken tikka masasla, rice and naan bread
> S - advent chocolate, he'll probably have a bowl of grapes too

To add to this he's also had raisins and cheese and crackers!!


----------



## bumblebeexo

Yesterday..

B - scrambled egg, blueberries
S - grapes, cheese
L - homemade quiche, beans
D - smoked haddock, mashed potato and peas


----------



## Indigo77

B. Blueberries & banana
L. Lemony spinach & chickpea soup
S. Grapes & cheese
D. Halibut & Greek salad


----------



## emsie_123

B: cereal
L: ham, cheese, red pepper sandwich
S: fromage fraishe, cheese, apple
D: bacon, cheese, omelette, desert: mixed fruit salad with cream


----------



## randomrach

B- 8oz milk. Yogurt. 
L- 1 Boiled egg. Cheese cubes. Cucumber. 4oz milk. 
D- Lemon sole (she ate 1 whole fillet) and mixed veg. 
S- Half pack wotsits. 
8oz milk before bed.


----------



## StarlitHome

B: dry frosted shredded wheat cereal, cup of 2% milk.
S: about 10 pretzels, piece of cheddar cheese
L: homemade veggie soup (one big bowl), cup of water
S: 10 dark chocolate chips, cup of 2% milk 
D: homemade "hamburger helper" made with ground turkey and veggie pasta, a few vegetables (carrots and peas), cup of water
May end up having a snack before bed as well, we shall see!


----------



## cjb

8oz Cows Milk
Muesli
Snack. Melon
Cottage pie. Apple. Cucumber sticks
Snack. Yogurt
Cauliflower and broccoli cheese. Carrot sticks. Fruity custard. 
7oz milk


----------



## Laurakiaora

B - fromage frais, banana cereal flakes, toasty fingers.

L- vegetable stew with chicken (she wouldn't touch it).

D - fish pie with peas and corn, baked beans, a fromage frais and half a pouch of fruit puree.


----------



## StarlitHome

B: shredded wheat cereal (dry, she won't touch it otherwise), milk
L: mashed potatoes with gravy, some cheddar cheese, carrot stix, orange juice
S: 10 chocolate chips, milk
D: not sure yet as we'll be going out to a Christmas event...


----------



## cjb

Milk. Weetabix
Snack. Few banana slices
Lunch. Cauliflower and broccoli chesse.Carrot sticks. Custard. Melon
Snack. Yogurt
Dinner. Sheperds pie. Apple. 
Milk before ver.


----------



## iwanababybump

Today the boys are having

Breakfast 
J: honey numbers and half a slice if toast
L: weetabix with half a fruit pot, half a slice of toast

Snack:
J: apple slices and orange segments
L: 7oz bottle of milk

Lunch:
Both: Hidden veggie pasta bake with sweetcorn 
banana chunks and custard

Snack
J: cheese chunks and half a slice of toast
L: 7oz bottle 

Tea:
Not sure yet


----------



## CoffeePuffin

Yesterday
6oz whole milk
Breakfast: Organix Orange and Apple fruity oat bar 
Snack: Cheese biscuits 
Lunch: Cubes of cheddar cheese, cheese biscuits, peas and sweetcorn, grapes and blueberries 
Snack: Organix gingerbread biscuit 
Dinner: Homemade cottage pie with carrots 
Snack: Yoghurt 
8oz whole milk


----------



## kazzzzy

B Bowl of ready brek & half slice of toast 
S Banana & grapes
L Pasta, tuna & cheese
S Yogurt & fairy cake 
D Beans, waffle, egg & half a sausage (quick dinner as we were xmas shopping most of the day)


----------



## wishuwerehere

B: bowl of mini weetabix, apple
S: toast, banana, milk (nursery)
L: lamb, chickpea and tomato casserole with rice and peas. Fruit salad. (Nursery)
S: breadsticks, cheese, raisins.
D: with probably be sandwiches of some kind.


----------



## Pixie19

Since i cut out formula Logans eating has gotten SO much better!!! I tried it once before but his eating got worse. This time he must have been ready :shrug:

Today he had:

Breakfast: Refused

Snack: Couple of handfuls of raisins

Lunch: Half a cheese sandwich, half a bag of quavers

Snack: Biscuit

Dinner: 4 party sausage rolls, 8 bits of pasta then 2 squares of dairy milk for after 

Im so happy he's eating!! :happydance:


----------



## Laurakiaora

Yesterday 

B - toast fingers (with Nana), fromage frais, small amount of porridge. 

L - cereal, an Organix fruit pot and snacks at nursery. 

D - vegetable rice, turkey, carrot, peas, broccoli and corn stirfried. Fromage frais and two mini jaffa cakes. 


Today 

B - toasted muffin with paté, cream cheese and hummus (not interested), berry flake cereal and a fromage frais. 

L - at nursery. 

D - fish fingers and pitta bread with salad (not interested), fish and vegetable shapes, mixed beans and mashed potato mixed with broccoli. Chocolate custard and one mini jaffa cake.


----------



## sequeena

B - grapes (all he would eat)
L - cheese quesadilla (1 piece)
D - paprika pork, homemade garlic and herb chips, coleslaw (barely anything)
S - shortbread fingers x2

He's really not in the mood today :(


----------



## bumblebeexo

Yesterday..

B - Scrambled egg and a banana
L - Cheese and ham puffs (I made them but she wasn't just too keen), coleslaw and blueberries
D - Haddock fillet with cheese and crushed crisps on top with homemade potato wedges, then natural youghurt with strawberries chopped and mixed in


----------



## kaylacrouch93

Today has been 
B- Banana & Cheerios
L- Cheese burger and fries 
S- Mashed potatoes & hamburger meat


----------



## FAB mama

It was a struggle today to get LO into his high chair at all, but he was given:

B: banana and Cheerios (He didn't want the banana so I ate it, he had a few Cheerios)
L: turkey, peas, blueberries, a little piece of toast
D: turkey, sweet potato chunks, a few Cheerios, apple chunks

Also a few puffs snacks and various nursing sessions throughout the day.


----------



## kazzzzy

B Boiled egg & slice of toast
S Apple slices & grapes
L Chicken, tomato, cucumber, grapes, cheese, crackers & yogurt
S Half a lemon cupcake & banana
D Lasagne & hm chips & 2 choc buttons after
Milk before bed


----------



## capegirl7

Milk
Breakfast: whole grain waffles and banana
Lunch: grilled cheese, avocado, grapes
Snack: half oatmeal raisin cookie
Dinner: Macaroni and cheese and carrots
Milk before bed


----------



## kazzzzy

Thought I'd bump this thread as I find it great for ideas to feed Emily!!
B Bowl of porridge & raspberries
L Cheese & ham sandwich & grapes
S Yogurt & custard cream biscuit
D Roast beef, mash potato, roast potato, carrots, broccoli & gravy
Milk before bed


----------



## iwanababybump

Will update as day goes on as we are winging it with food as we're using up bits and bobs before shopping day on Monday lol

Breakfast
Both had Cheerios 
And a beaker/bottle of milk 

Snack
J: 2 satsuma and a butterscotch cookie
L: a bottle of milk

Lunch
Both will have hidden veggie pasta with white fish fillet and peas 
Fruit cocktail and yoghurt

Snack
J: custard cream biscuit
L: bottle of milk

Tea
Both had fish cake, waffles, sweetcorn and green beans
Yoghurt and a little choc 

Supper
Both had milk


----------



## iwanababybump

Breakfast
J: honey numbers and a cup of milk
L: 3/4 of a weetabix and a bottle of milk

Snack
J: grapes
L: bottle of milk 

Lunch
Both had tomato pasta with meatballs with sweetcorn
A biscuit 

Snack
J: 2 satsuma
L: bottle if milk


----------



## Loozle

Jacob's eating is getting bad lately. 
B:
Offered- toast with peanut butter, weetabix & raisins. Milk.
Ate- 1 quarter of a slice of toast. Milk. 
L: offered- cheese & beans on toast, yoghurt.
Ate- handful of beans. 1 spoon of yoghurt.
S- banana and cup of milk. Finished both.
D- offered- lamb & veg casserole with rice and garlic bread. Yoghurt.
Ate- 1 tiny piece of carrot and the garlic bread. Tiny bit of yoghurt.

He will have another cup of milk at bedtime.


----------



## sequeena

B - 2 slices of toast with butter
L - snacky lunch of a sausage roll, cheese triangles
D - homemade chicken fried rice with extra veg (peas, mixed peppers and onions).

I cannot get fruit down him at all down the moment. All he wants is cheese :(


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: slice of toast and peanut butter, cup of milk and a mini pear

S: lunchbox sized banana

L: cheese and crackers, grapes, yoghurt, tiny taste of my pizza and refused lettuce.

S: blueberries, raspberries and yoghurt, plus stole two of daddy's crisps and a bite of his auntie's danish pastry and a bit of playdough! :haha:

D: Omelette with sweetcorn and peas and some tinned mackerel. 

S: cup of milk.


----------



## leahtaba

B- slice of toast and 6oz milk
L- Cheese sandwhich with grapes
S- oaty bar
D- beef stew and veg (which she point blank refused) slice of bread and a yogurt


----------



## staceylou

Cup of cows milk on waking

breakfast - 1 weetabix with loads of cows milk (she prefers it runny!), offered toast but she refused any more than a few bites

snack - she had a chocolate coin and a fudge from the christmas tin of roses mid morning (naughty mummy lol)

lunch - big bowl of homemade carrot, parsnip and leek soup, a few slices of cucumber and i made her half a marmite sandwich, which she ate some of. Yogurt for afters.

Snack - a satsuma and offered her half a slice of fruit toast but she didnt want it

dinner - chicken, mushroom, mash, green beans and carrots followed by a yogurt

another cup of milk before bed

And a big straw cup of very weak apple juice throughout the day


----------



## iwanababybump

Today will be

Breakfast: 
Both had milk and marmalade on toast

Lunch
Roast beef lunch with Yorkshire pudding and lots of veg
Yoghurt

Tea:
Cheese on toast 
Orange and grapes


----------



## capegirl7

Breakfast: scrambled eggs, toast, banana
Snack: smoothie
Lunch: peanut butter on toast, string cheese, strawberries
Snack: oaty bar
Dinner: multigrain pasta with tomatoe sauce, turkey meatballs, and garlic bread

Milk upon waking and before bed.


----------



## Loozle

A little better so far today..

B: Cheerios then a satsuma and cup of milk.
S: raisins and apple juice
L: scrambled egg x 2 and 1 slice of toast (ate half the egg and 1/4 slice of toast. Yoghurt. 
S: asked for a banana then didn't eat it! 
D: will be roast chicken, stuffing, roast potatoes, carrots, parsnips, sweetcorn and Yorkshire pudding. I would guess that he will eat the potatoes, carrots, sweetcorn and Yorkshire pudding and ignore the meat, stuffing and the parsnips.

He'll then have milk at bedtime.


----------



## highhopes19

Breakfast: cornflakes, pure orange juice, a banana..... And a chocolate Santa (what happens when daddy is left in charge when I'm ill in bed!!!!)

Snacks: cheese cubes an apple and beaker of milk

Lunch: half a cheese sandwhich, few cheese puffs, water, 2x cocktail sausages, a strawberry yogurt and some raspberries

Dinner: shepherds pie, bananas and custard


----------



## kazzzzy

B Ready Brek & banana
D Cod gougons, mash potato, carrots, green beans, sweetcorn & gravy
S Malted milk biscuit & yogurt
T Slice of pizza & crackers & cheese
Milk before bed


----------



## sequeena

B - 2 slices of toast with butter (ate all but 1 crust)
L - Salami sandwich, banana, cheese triangle (left most of the banana and the crusts)
D - cowboy hash with a yorkshire pudding and a buttered mini baguette. Ate almost everything.
S - yoghurt, some chocolate


----------



## Loui1001

B- Cheerios, toast 
L- chicken, wedges
D- boiled rice with sweetcorn, cauliflower & carrots, lamb
S- grapes, apple, cookie


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: 1/3 tin of reduced sugar and salt baked beans and a slice of toast and a mini pear. 

S: cup of cow's milk. 

L: quorn, peppers, onion and sweet potato seasoned with paprika and cumin, and some tortilla wrap. Another mini pear!

D: I'm at work but think daddy made tomato pasta.

Will have had more cow's milk before bed.


----------



## capegirl7

Breakfast: oatmeal with blueberries
Lunch: out so had chicken tenders with French fries and oat bar
Snack: smoothie
Dinner: pasta with tomato sauce, green beans, and avocado 

Milk upon waking and before bed


----------



## highhopes19

Breakfast: toast, strawberries, raspberries and some juice
Lunch: cream cheese and ham wrap, a few quavers, cucumber sticks
Dinner: chicken pieces, cauliflower cheese and mash

Snacks inbetween: raisins and an Oreo biscuit with some milk so far


----------



## AngelofTroy

I swear my son is a bottomless pit!! 

So far today he's eaten:

Breakfast:1.5 Weetabix with milk, a small banana, some Greek yogurt, a quarter of daddy's toast with peanut butter!

Lunch: couscous and a homemade Moroccan tomato, chickpea and veg stew thing which he polished off a plateful of!

Snacks: A satsuma, goodies oat bar and a slice of homemade banana bread. And it's only 3.30pm!

Edit: He went on to have lentil and sweet potato curry, rice and yoghurt with pear for pudding and a cup of milk before bed. Also had TWO 2.5hour naps! It must be a growth spurt, right?!


----------



## Loozle

B: 1.5 weetabix with milk then a banana. Cup of milk.
L: homemade veggie soup with a slice of bread and butter. Yoghurt. Water.
S: pack of raisins and some fresh tropical juice.
D: 2 cod fish fingers, leftover roast potatoes (from yesterday's dinner!) and baked beans. Water. He will have strawberries afterwards then milk at bedtime. 

He's actually ate well (for him!) again today.


----------



## wishuwerehere

B: bowl coco pops, yoghurt, cup apple juice
S: toast, banana, cup milk (at nursery)
L: salmon, brocolli, sweetcorn, peas and noodles. Fruit salad (at nursery)
S: cherry tomatoes, 2 choc coins, cup milk
D: almond butter sandwiches, raw carrot batons. Bourbon biscuit.


----------



## iwanababybump

Breakfast
J: a cup of milk, coco pops orange and grapes 
L: a 6oz bottle, weetabix, orange and grapes

Snack
J: apple slices 
L: bottle of milk

Lunch
Both will have scrambled egg and beans on toast 
Yoghurt and biscuit

Snack
J: banana chunks
L: bottle of milk

Dinner: 
Mince and onion, mash, carrots and peas
Cake and custard 

Both will have a cup/bottle of milk before bed


----------



## capegirl7

Milk
Breakfast: Apple cinnamon pancakes and strawberries
Lunch: grilled cheese, apple and sweet potatoe yogurt, cheddar crackers
Snack: carrots
Dinner: cauliflower pasta Mac n cheese and apple sauce
Milk before bed


----------



## Loozle

B: cup of milk, refused his ready Brek and refused a satsuma 
S: banana, packet of raisins and cup of water
L: homemade veggie soup and a slice of toast
S: mil gave him a piece of flapjack then fil gave him a Jaffa cake then he got super hyper..
D: absolutely demolished a plate of chilli con carne and rice with some Doritos. Watered down juice. 

He will have milk at bedtime


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: peanut butter porridge with grapes and a bit of my crumpet with honey

S: satsuma

L: 3 homemade mini quiches with pepper and sweetcorn, slice of homemade banana bread.

S: banana slices, 1 more mini quiche and half a satsuma.

D: sweet potato wedges, hummus, tortilla wrap and half a veggie burger with broccoli. Plain yoghurt for dessert. 

Bedtime cup of milk.


----------



## staceylou

Cup of milk on waking. I leave this with her for a couple hours if she doesn't drink it when she wakes up, and today she only drank half the cup.

breakfast - 1 weetabix in a lot of cows milk, ate most of it. Few bites of cream cheese on toast and 8 grapes.

Snack - mini milky way. Seem to be giving her too much of this sort of thing at the moment :nope:

lunch - half a cream cheese sandwich - refused. 1 scrambled egg, peas, sweetcorn, a couple of mini cheddars. Fromage frais.

Snack - satsuma

Dinner - pasta with homemade tomato and onion sauce, carrots, butternut squash. another fromage frais.

Cup of milk before bed - drank most of this one

Watered down apple juice during the day


----------



## bumblebeexo

Yesterday..

B - cheerios and a peach
S - a rice cake
L - baked beans on toast with cheese, blueberries and raspberries 
D - beef stew with carrots and peas, milky bar yoghurt


----------



## capegirl7

Milk
Breakfast: apple cinnamon oatmeal and blueberries
Lunch: cauliflower Mac n cheese and avocado
Snack: banana and handful of m&ms
Dinner: chicken tomato and cheese pizza
Milk


----------



## kazzzzy

B Porridge & raspberries
S Banana
L Homemade veg soup, bread roll & yogurt
S Grapes & raisins
D Roast chicken, mash potato, carrots, brocolli & gravy
Milk before bed


----------



## Amber4

B - 7oz milk, blueberry porridge and 2 yogurts
D - A few bites of a ham sandwich then she robbed my snack a jacks
S - Banana
T - Home made cheese pizza with a little salad (lettuce, cherry tomatoes and cucumber) and then she had a plum after


----------



## bluehorse

Breakfast- G - chocolate crunch with blueberries, 1/2 a pear, cup of water
R - shreddies, 1/2 a pear, cup of milk
Snack- G - apple, grapes, cup of milk
R - toast with butter, cup of water
Lunch- G - tuna pasta bake, green beans and carrots. Choclate cake and custard. Water
R - cheese and chutney on toast, banana. Water
Snack - Both had biscuit, few pieces of apple and a cup of squash
Dinner- Both had quorn fillet, new potatoes, cauliflower and carrots. Satsuma, raspberries and blueberries for pud. Water.


----------



## biglebowski

B - 1 1/2 slices of toast & philadelphia, some grapes, some natural yoghurt. 5oz milk
L - cheese & avocado pitta toastie, satsuma, some grapes.
Snack - we shared a banana, some raisins. 4 oz milk
D - carrot, butternut squash & lentil soup, 1 slice of bread, 1/2 a babybel with grapes, some natural yoghurt.
Bedtime milk still to come.
Drank water throughout day


----------



## capegirl7

Breakfast: whole grain waffles and strawberries
Snack: graham crackers
Lunch: Tuna and cheese sandwich, avacado, and grapes
Dinner: turkey meat and sausage casserole with noodles
Milk upon waking and before bed


----------



## CertainTurton

I haven't done this for ages!

B - 2x slice brown toast with butter. half fruit squeeze pouch
S - packet of organix crisps, custard cream
L - offered stew but refused (then napped), when woke had ham, cheese and bread
S - bread stick and 2x rice cakes
T - HM chicken goujons, HM chips and peas. rest of squeeze pouch then asked for a biscuit.


----------



## bluehorse

B... Grace had chocolate crunch with blueberries and raspberries and a cup of water. Rowan had cheerios with raspberries and a cup of milk.
S... Grace had banana and milk. Rowan had grapes, mini breadsticks and a cup of squash.
L... Grace had vegetable taco with herby potatoes and mixed vegetables; strawberry jelly and a cup of water.
Rowan had a cheese and colslaw sandwich and a mini fromage frais pot. Water to drink.
S... Both had ricecakes and a cup of strawberry milkshake.
D... Both had pasta with tomato and pepper sauce, grated cheese and garlic bread. Vanilla yogurt for pudding and water to drink. Rowan also had a satsuma.


----------



## Iveneverseen

Ds (19mths( Had...warm milk when he woke up.

For breakfast Cheerio's, a banana and a smoothie


----------



## kazzzzy

B Corn flakes & slice of toast with strawberry jam
S Apple 
L Tuna & cheese sandwich 
S Yogurt & 2 Ritz crackers
D Lasagne & garlic bread
Milk before bed


----------



## biglebowski

B - dippy egg & toast soldiers, some grapes. 3oz milk
S - cheddar stick
L - butternut squash & carrot soup, rice cake, some Greek yoghurt, half a banana
S - ellas kitchen smoothie, some raisins, 2oz milk
D - Filled pasta, peas, sweetcorn & cannelini beans. Some Greek yoghurt, orange wedges
4oz milk


----------



## sequeena

It's not even worth writing what Thomas had today. I am so fed up of this fussiness it's only been since he was unwell.


----------



## AnneD

Sequeens - hugs. It's so worrying and so annoying, isn't it? 

Mine isn't unwell, just fussy or something. For the last god knows how long, she's been refusing all veg and fruit in any shape or form. It's just pasta, bread, bloody rice cakes and ham. And most of that ends up in crumbs or on the floor. She's refusing milk, too.


----------



## LeoTheLion

Leo had :-
Breakfast - honey hoops & banana & Milky Tea
Snack - Milky Bar On Our Walk & Hot Choc When Got Home
Lunch - Pasta With Tuna, Cheese & Apple.
Dinner - We Are Going My Mums :))


----------



## tuppance

Breakfast : bowl of muesli, fruit salad and 2 dairy-free croissants.

Snack: dates, blueberries and rice cakes.

Lunch: bangers & mash with runner beans and carrots.

Dinner: homemade sushi with tofu pieces and salad.


----------



## capegirl7

Milk
Breakfast: banana pancakes and orange
Lunch: grilled cheese, cucumber, and apple slices 
Snack: homemade choc chip banana oatmeal cupcakes 
Dinner: chicken, pasta, apple sauce
Milk


----------



## sequeena

This is getting ridiculous, does anyone have any ideas of how I can get my son to eat again? He always goes through a period of fussiness after being unwell but this is the longest he's been fussy and it's so stressful as he lost a lot of weight and he's a very skinny child anyway.

This was today

B - toast
L - offered veggie fried rice and bbq turkey (his dinner from yesterday). Refused. Offered fruit, crackers, cheese. Refused.
D - offered pork and apple sausage, mash, mixed veg, stuffing, yorkies and gravy. Ate a few small mouthfuls. Refused the rest.
S - toast

He has gone off everything. I've even stopped chocolate (few small pieces per day) in the hopes it would kick start him back into eating. I leave out a monkey platter of food and still nothing. I have to get him weighed on Tuesday and I'm really dreading it!! :cry:


----------



## bluehorse

Wish I could offer some advice.... when my two are poorly I just do as you do... keep offering different things throughout the day. Sometimes all they will eat is fruit, other times only dairy products. After a recent illness my son would only eat chocolate. I try to go with the flow but it's hard...

To day

breakfast... Cheerios and a cup of milk each. Grace also had a banana
snack... Apple, grapes and another cup of milk each
lunch... Grace had quorn meatballs, rice, peas and sweetcorn, followed by jam tart. Rowan had hummus sandwiches and half a pear. Water to drink.
dinner... tuna pasta bake, strawberry yogurt. Water to drink


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: Wheatabix 
S: banana
L: mushroom omelette and a quarter of a slice of bread
S: mini gingerbread man 
D: vegetarian chili, rice and yoghurt. Refused homemade guacamole. A few sips of milk.


----------



## sequeena

Well we finally had a breakthrough today I'm so pleased :)

B - toast
L - some burger king fries
D - creamy tomato pasta bake and meatballs


----------



## greenbeans12

My children have eaten this today:

-Banana and bagel with cream cheese (Breakfast)

-Yogurt and goldfish (Snack)

-Fish sticks/Angel hair pasta (Lunch)

-Applesauce and saltine crackers (Snack)

-Grilled cheese, baked potato, and yellow rice (Dinner)


----------



## capegirl7

Milk
Breakfast: oatmeal and blueberries
Lunch: peanut butter and jelly sandwich and orange
Snack: smoothie
Dinner: broccoli and cheese ravioli with tomato sauce
Milk


----------



## AngelofTroy

sequeena said:


> Well we finally had a breakthrough today I'm so pleased :)
> 
> B - toast
> L - some burger king fries
> D - creamy tomato pasta bake and meatballs

So pleased for you!


----------



## kazzzzy

B Porridge 
S Apple & raisins
L Scrambled egg & toast
S Yogurt & rice cake with peanut butter 
D Spag bol 
Milk before bed


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: mini pear, cup of milk and dippy egg and wholemeal bread soldiers

S: raisins and almond slices

L: homemade carrot, cheese and oat muffins, banana and date bread, banana slices and a a bit of cheese scone.

D: Quorn pieces, kale, carrot, pepper and garlic stir fry with rice noodles. Cup of milk and half a small apple.


----------



## Iveneverseen

So far... ds (19mths) had

Warm milk when he got up.

Breakfast was bowl of cheerio's, a plum and a small box of raisons.

Lunch was...Ham & cheese in mini pitta breads (toasted)
half a blueberry muffin, a small yoghurt and water to drink.

Not sure what he's having for dinner yet.


----------



## Lemonflower

Yesterday

B - half a slice of marmite on toast and a bowl of porridge
S - 2 cheddar biscuits
L - half a marmite sandwich, handful of wotsits, 3 mini yoghurts
D - chilli con carne and rice - Refused (called it dirty and spat it out.)
- retried chilli carne with pasta and he ate half a bowl
fruit pot for dessert. 
Bedtime - large bottle of milk, blueberries refused.

He's at nursery today and eats so much better for them....


----------



## capegirl7

Milk
Breakfast: two eggs scrambled, toast, and orange
Snack : Apple
Lunch: grilled cheese and cucumbers 
Snack: graham crackers
Dinner: refused tacos... Had chicken with avacado slices
Milk


----------



## staceylou

cup of cows milk, didn't drink much of it

breakfast - 1 weetabix in 5oz cows milk, offered 1 slice of peanut butter on toast which she nibbled a small bit of while we were out walking

snack - satsuma, refused.

lunch - half a peanut butter sandwich, cucumber slices, broccoli, baby corn, couple mouthfuls cottage cheese, a cracker with cream cheese which she refused, and some chunks of cheese, also refused (trying to get her to eat some cheese lol! but she doesn't like it much) Followed by a fromage frais.

snacks - small apple, half a slice of toast, small piece of chocolate, cracker (hungry!)

tea - loads of plain wholewheat pasta with a little grated cheese , baby corn, butternut squash, cucumber, and green beans (refused half of the beans) Followed by another fromage frais

another cup of milk which she didnt drink much of

watered down apple juice throughout the day


----------



## Lemonflower

B - Fruity porridge
S - Raisins
L - Most of his sandwiches, wotsits and fruitpot
S - cheddar biscuits
D - MACDONALDs - first one.
Had all the burger pate, a little bit of the bun and a few chips - kept saying "nice, nice!!" - what have I started :haha:

9oz of milk before bed


----------



## babybelle84

Breakfast - porridge with raisins & a satsuma
Snack - banana
lunch - homemade veg soup (made yesterday) & a yoghurt
Snack - currently chomping on some carrot sticks
Dinner - we're making homemade pizzas shortly! :D


----------



## sequeena

So far, I am so pleased with how his appetite has changed!!

B - bowl of bran flakes (plain, he doesn't like milk on cereal) and 3 yoghurts
L - 1/2 salami sandwich, 1 banana
S - 3 cookies


----------



## capegirl7

Milk
Breakfast: oatmeal and blueberries
Snack: pear and spinach smoothie
Lunch: tuna and cheese sandwich. Banana, refused avacado
Snack: goldfish crackers 
Dinner: macaroni and cheese with brocolli and apple sauce
Milk


----------



## sequeena

sequeena said:


> So far, I am so pleased with how his appetite has changed!!
> 
> B - bowl of bran flakes (plain, he doesn't like milk on cereal) and 3 yoghurts
> L - 1/2 salami sandwich, 1 banana
> S - 3 cookies

He also had some boston bean hot pot for dinner :)


----------



## iwanababybump

Today we are having:

Bottle/cup of Milk on waking

Breakfast:
Crumpet with orange segments and apple slices 

Snack
J: grapes
L: bottle of milk

Lunch
Spaghetti on toast
Jam tart

Snack
J: rice cakes
L: bottle of milk

Dinner:
Chicken with wedges carrots and corn 
Banana and custard 

Cup/bottle of milk before bed


----------



## bumblebeexo

Yesterday..

B - boiled egg and toast
L - chicken tikka sandwich, yoghurt, pineapple
S - grapes
D - pasta bake

Before bed she had ready brek with banana.


----------



## MiniKiwi

Breakfast - porridge with cinnamon and a small cup of milk

Snack - peanut butter on wholewheat crackers, banana and pear bits

Lunch - cheese and jam sandwich (sounds weird but it's soo good), yoghurt

Dinner - brocolli & spinach pasta bake


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: refused yoghurt, summer berries and oats, had a slice of toast with peanut butter half an hour later. 

S: 1.5 kiwis!! And some banana and apple

L: carrot, oat and cheese muffin, goodies crisps, mini gingerbread man. 

S: slice of homemade banana and walnut loaf and raisins. More 'crisps':dohh:

D: will be potato and sweet potato wedges, quorn burger in wholemeal pitta, corn on the cob and broccoli. Maybe a yoghurt.


----------



## AngelofTroy

sequeena said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> So far, I am so pleased with how his appetite has changed!!
> 
> B - bowl of bran flakes (plain, he doesn't like milk on cereal) and 3 yoghurts
> L - 1/2 salami sandwich, 1 banana
> S - 3 cookies
> 
> He also had some boston bean hot pot for dinner :)Click to expand...

Really pleased for you sequeena!


----------



## sequeena

Thanks, it's good to have him back :)

B - bran flakes, shared a yeo yoghurt with me
L - vegetable sushi, bread sticks, bbq snack a jack
D - fry up, he ate scrambled eggs, some pork and apple sausage, beans, chopped tomatoes and toast


----------



## capegirl7

Breakfast: banana pancakes and blueberries
Lunch: we were out so had chicken and French fries
Snack: berry smoothie
Dinner: chicken and spinach lasagna 

Milk in morning and before bed


----------



## bluehorse

Breakfast- porridge with blackstrap molasses, chopped banana and pear. Rowan also had a cup of milk.
Snack ~ shared a flapjack
Lunch- baked cod, chunky chips and peas. A Fruitshoot each.
Snack- 1/2 an apple each. Cup of milk.
Dinner- pasta with a tomato sauce and grated cheese, garlic bread. Slice of Daddy's birthday cake. Cup of water each.


----------



## Lemonflower

Yesterday (he has a bit of a bug so not as much)

Breakfast - bowl of porridge and a few bites of buttered toast.

Snack - refused raisins

Lunch - refused tuna sandwich, refused rice cakes, refused tomato.
Grazed on a bag of Wotsits until tea time and had 3 little fromage fraise. 

Dinner - big bowl of pasta, cheese and beans :)
Fruit pot and a fromage fraise for dessert.

2 sneaky pieces of chocolate and 9oz milk before bed.


----------



## babycrazy1706

Re-stalking for new ideas. Xx


----------



## sandilion

Scrambled eggs on toast for breakky - he ate 1/2 

snack - 1/2 banana 

Lunch - ham and pinappke pizza but he barely ate any

Snack- fresh juice, and a fruit bar.

Dinner - marinated pork steak with veggie mash and broccoli. He ate most of his pork.

Snack - ice cream


----------



## biglebowski

B - rice crispies, grapes and more than half of my banana. 6oz milk 
Snack - cheese cubes
L - roasted butternut squash soup, bread dippers, a few bites of my cauliflower cheese. 6oz milk
Snack - raisins
Dinner - cheese & cherry tomato pitta toastie, peas, grapes, dried apricots and natural yoghurt. 6oz milk


----------



## bluehorse

Breakfast.... Granola with milk, half a pear each. Rowan had a cup of milk and Grace, a cup of water.
Snack... Shared a packet of pombears. Water.
Lunch... Cheese omlette, baked beans and a couple of whokemeal toast triangles. Water.
Snack... shared a mini packet of chocolate buttons.
Dinner... Baked salmon, roasted sweet potato, cauliflower and peas. Fresh pineapple for pudding and squash to drink.


----------



## iwanababybump

Today will be:

Bottle/cup Milk on waking

Breakfast: 
J: chocolate cereal, half a slice of toast and 3/4 of a banana
L: weetabix, half a slice of toast and 1/4 of a banana

Snack
J: apple slices
L: 6oz bottle of milk

Lunch:
Both had corned beef stew, broccoli and carrots
Yoghurt and digestive biscuit

Snack: 
J: orange segments and raisins 
L: 6oz bottle

Tea:
Both will have fish cakes, waffles, peas and sweet corn

Milk before bed


----------



## kazzzzy

B Porridge 
S Banana & raisins
L Chicken sandwich & yogurt
S Grapes & breadstick
D Lasagne & garlic bread & fromage frais after 
Milk before bed


----------



## sequeena

B - branflakes
L - sausage roll, some salad and bread, half a banana
D - tomato pasta bake with 97% pork sausages, garlic bread
S - mini pack fridge raders chicken, ginger bread man


----------



## biglebowski

B - toasted pitta with philadelphia, grapes, raisins
S - fruit smoothie
L - sweet potato & carrot soup, slice of toast dippers, 3/4 banana
S - cheese & some raisins
D - vegetable rissotto, orange wedges, natural yoghurt.
Lots of milk and water throughout the day


----------



## Lemonflower

Breakfast - porridge

Snack - cheddar biscuit

Lunch - refused sandwiches again (will give these a miss for a bit.)
- ate Wotsits and 3 fromage fraise

Tea - spaghetti, chicken, peas with tomato & herb sauce and a fruit pot.

Before bed - he asked for a yoghurt and had 9oz of milk


----------



## AngelofTroy

Yesterday

B: cup of milk and 1.5 slices of toast with peanut butter, refused the half slice with a fruit puree. 1 satsuma. 

S: goodies cereal bar and more satsuma, half an oat cake. 

L: refused veg soup, had a couple of fingers of bread and some olives. 

S: mini gingerbread man, cheese cubes and raisins

D: Haddock in breadcrumbs, mashed potato, peas and sweetcorn. 

Cup of milk before bed.


----------



## wishuwerehere

B: bowl of nesquik and milk, an apple.
S: toast, banana, cup of milk (nursery)
L: chicken and mushroom pie with mash and peas. Fruit salad (at nursery)
S: blueberry layer yoghurt
D: bacon, a bagel, sweetcorn (this is what she asked for...strange but whatever!) Will be prob some sultanas and some marshmallows for pud.


----------



## Lemonflower

One of those days....... :shrug:

Breakfast - half a bowl of porridge - not much really
(refused rice-krispies - called them dirty and refused toast)

Snack - (refused raisins, refused blueberries, refused cheddar biscuits)

Lunch - Ate about 4 quavers and a fruit pot
(refused jacket potato and beans)

Snack - Ate about 3 raisins

Tea - Ate a MASSIVE bowl of pasta (I think so too after the days refusals) - mixed with burrito mix and cheese and a Buttons chocolate pot for dessert.

Milk before bed and water to drink during the day.


----------



## Lemonflower

According to LO most food is dirty now-a-days!!!!!:shrug:
I think it's his way of saying he doesn't want something.....

Don't know where he's got it from the only thing I call dirty is when he tries to touch the toilet in the bathroom.:dohh:


----------



## capegirl7

Milk
Breakfast: banana pancakes and orange
Lunch: egg and cheese omelet, cucumber slices, cottage cheese mixed with strawberries
Snack: apple slices
Dinner: pork, broccoli and cheddar rice, and green beans
Milk


----------



## embojet

B- cheerios
S- grapes
L-scrambled egg and toast, frube
D- lasagne and peas
strawberry milkshake and squash


----------



## KayBea

B - toast with butter & a cup of milk
S- Banana
L- cheese and crackers
S- orange
D- chicken & veg


shes ill so not eating much :( x


----------



## AngelofTroy

Yesterday:

B: 1.5 Wheatabix and 150ml milk, a small banana. 
S: More banana as his little friend had one, raisins, carrot cubes and beans. 
L: pasta with cauliflower, spinach, chickpeas and grated cheddar. 
S: a lunchbox sized pear
D: sweet potato wedges (although he only at 1.5) 3 pieces of Linda McCartney 'scampi', carrots, peas and refused more cauliflower. Yoghurt, cherries and pineapple for pudding. 

2 cups of milk and lots of water throughout the day.


----------



## babycrazy1706

So far

Honey on brown toast.

Lunch will be oat pasta mixed with Philadelphia with sweet corn thrown in and a yogurt. Xx


----------



## wifey29

So far,

B - shreddies with some grapes and half an orange
L - left over spaghetti bolognaise and a banana
S - will be some cheese and fruit
D - will be fish with roasted potatoes and vegetables.


----------



## bumpy_j

B- Rice crispies
L- Cheese, onion and spinach pitta with cherry tomatoes on the side
D- Will be chicken korma with brown rice. Will probably make some sort of spinach or chickpea side dish too. 

S- (so far) apple, banana.


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: Scrambled eggs and 1 slice of toast, with a mini pear
S: raisins 
L: prawn and mushroom risotto 
S: banana, apple and satsuma slices and 3 mini gingerbread men
D: will be cream cheese pasta with quorn ham, spinach, cherry tomatoes and basil


----------



## biglebowski

B - rice crispies, grapes
S - cheese cubes & ellas kitchen smoothie
L - dippy egg & toast soldiers, sweet clementine, half a banana
S - raisins
D - cheese & chive stuffed mushrooms, peas, sweetcorn and a slice of quorn "chicken", half a slice of banana, cinnamon & raisin loaf, some Greek yoghurt


----------



## kazzzzy

B Porridge & pear
S Raisins
L 2 slices of HM pizza with ham, cherry tomatoes & mushrooms & small bread roll
S Yogurt & apple
D Salmon in a creamy sauce with spagetti & petit filous after 
Milk before bed


----------



## LoveMyBaby786

B. Weetabix with milk
Milk bottle
L. Lentil curry sandich
S. Banana
D. Some chips with curry


----------



## wishuwerehere

B: coco pops
S: toast, banana, cup milk (at nursery)
L: sausage, pasta, veg, gravy. Fruit salad (at nursery)
S: small cake
D: cheese pitta bread, cucumber sticks. Grapes.


----------



## capegirl7

Milk
Breakfast: oatmeal and blueberries
Snack: cheddar crackers
Lunch: grilled cheese, pear, cucumber slices
Snack : berry smoothies
Dinner: broccoli and cheese ravioli
Milk


----------



## CoffeePuffin

Breakfast: Cheese spread on toast and some milk 
Snack: Kiwi 
Lunch: Ham (didn't eat any of it), cheese (didn't eat any of it), tomatoes and a rice pudding. And then a handful of cheerios. 
Snack: Raisins, two small yoghurts 
Dinner: Chicken pie, roast potatoes, brussel sprouts and peas 
Some more milk before bed


----------



## staceylou

cup of milk

b: weetabix with milk, satsuma, half a pancake

s: pack of fruit flakes 

l: handful wotsits, cucumber slices, wholewheat pasta with a bit of cheese, peas followed by fromage frais

s: cracker with dairylea, satsuma

d: 1 sausage (ate only a couple bites), sweetcorn, 2 babycorn and noodles followed by a chocolate mousse and half a small pot of peach and pear in juice

cup of milk

watered down apple juice through the day


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: fried egg on toast and a mini pear, cup of milk
S: dried pear and yoghurt covered seeds
L: homemade tomato and lentil soup, half a slice of wholemeal bread, a homemade carrot and oat muffin, a lunchbox sized banana aaand a forkful of daddy's pot noodle :dohh: (I don't know why I bother sometimes!)
S: apple slices and 2 cashew nuts 
D: will be homemade crinkle cut chips (baked) a fish finger and some reduced salt and sugar baked beans. Maybe a natural yoghurt if he wants it. 

Milk before bed


----------



## Lemonflower

Breakfast - porridge and 1/4 slice of marmite on toast.

Snack - 8 mini blueberry rice cakes 

Lunch - slice of toast with cream cheese, 4 cheddar biscuits, raisins and a fruit pot

Snack - chocolate mini roll

Tea - chicken, roast potatoes, peas and 3 mini from-age fraise 

Snack - half a digestive biscuit

Bottle of milk before bed


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: Cup of milk, 1 Wheatabix and a mini pear, a few pumpkin seeds and dates. 

S: a bowl of raspberries

L: bits of my chicken sandwich and my mum's salmon and cucumber sandwich, a few goodies crisps, and a small banana

S: raisins and natural yoghurt 

D: Omelette with peppers, cheese, peas and mushroom.

Cup of milk


----------



## capegirl7

Milk
Breakfast: banana pancakes and strawberries
Lunch: tuna and cheese sandwich , cucumbers. Orange
Snack : apple slices and smoothie
Dinner: spinach pie and apple sauce 
Milk


----------



## kazzzzy

B Ready Brek & banana
S Raisins & apple
L Scrambled egg & slice of toast 
S yogurt & half a choc digestive biscuit 
D Cottage pie


----------



## sequeena

B - toast, scrambled eggs, bowl of bran flakes
L - organix carrot stix, banana, grapes, organix apple and strawberry oat bar
D - Toad in the hole with mixed veg
S - prawn cocktail crisps


----------



## iwanababybump

So far today the boys have had 

A cup/bottle of milk on waking

Breakfast:
J: Peanut butter and banana on toast and 2 satsuma a
L: had the same but only half a satsuma

Snack
J: a bowl of grapes
L: a bottle of milk 

Lunch: 
both: tuna salad and egg salad sandwiches
Jam tart


----------



## sequeena

Another 'snacking' day. At least he ate I suppose.

B - toast and a banana
L - corned beef pasty, organix apple and strawberry oat bar, organix tomato and cheese herb puffs
D - turkey bolognese (refused)
S - bowl of branflakes and a banana


----------



## AngelofTroy

B - Wheatabix
S = lots of snacks as I knew he'd be having a late lunch, small banana, mini oat cakes, 2 plums.
L - baked sweet potato with cottage cheese and pineapple and a handful of goodies crisps, then one slice of homemade banana bread. 
D - homemade biryani with yoghurt
Cup of milk before bed


----------



## StarlitHome

B: scrambled eggs with cheese
L: vegetable soup, some leftover steak, carrot cake
S: milk, some Kix cereal
D: chicken nuggets, a few fries


----------



## FAB mama

Not the most nutritious day for us, but LO had:

B: part of a banana, a little bit of rice chex cereal, yogurt melts, tried strawberry/banana yogurt but he's still refusing to accept food on a spoon or anything liquid-like
L: Raising Canes (shared my fast food, terrible I know&#8230;), a little of the chicken and fries, mostly just blueberries
D: cold pasta with olive oil, steamed peas, beef & cheese meatballs

Breastfed as needed through the day and night


----------



## sequeena

B - toast
L - 2 small sausage rolls, organic cheese and tomato herb puffs 
D - turkey cottage pie and veg
S - organic cereal bar, cheese string


----------



## Lemonflower

Breakfast - Rice Krispies (refused), porridge and 3/4 slice of Marmite on toast

Snack - 2 cheddar biscuits and a Milky way

Lunch - Cheese spread sandwiches (refused), bag of Wotsits, raisins and a fruit pot

Dinner - Large jacket potato with Coronation Chicken and a large yoghurt

Bottle of milk before bed.


----------



## Iveneverseen

Warm milk when he got up.

Breakfast pain au chocolate, blueberries and raspberries. cup of water.

Lunch Chicken sandwich, a plum, yoghurt. cup of water

Dinner will be either pizza or macaroni cheese and garlic bread depends on what his sisters want. and water.


----------



## AngelofTroy

Yesterday was:

B: half a bagel with peanut butter, grapes and some sliced banana, cup of milk
S: raisins
L: Homemade sweetcorn and red pepper muffin, a quarter of my egg mayo sandwich, a mini pear and some cherry tomatoes. Oh and half a mini soya burger that his little friend fed him. 
D: couscous and vegetables with lots of hummus and some natural yoghurt

Cup of milk before bed 

Then today:

B: 1.5 slices of wholemeal toast and peanut butter, a handful of grapes and half a plum, and a cup of milk 
S: a few dry rice crispies which were meant to be for sensory play!:dohh:
L: wholemeal pasta twirls, steamed red onion, peas and asparagus. 
S: mini pear and a mini gingerbread man 
D: I'm at work tonight but I think OH is going to make him a cheese and sweetcorn omelette, maybe a yoghurt and milk before bed


----------



## biglebowski

AngelofTroy said:


> Yesterday was:
> 
> B: half a bagel with peanut butter, grapes and some sliced banana, cup of milk
> S: raisins
> L: Homemade sweetcorn and red pepper muffin, a quarter of my egg mayo sandwich, a mini pear and some cherry tomatoes. Oh and half a mini soya burger that his little friend fed him.
> D: couscous and vegetables with lots of hummus and some natural yoghurt
> 
> Cup of milk before bed
> 
> Then today:
> 
> B: 1.5 slices of wholemeal toast and peanut butter, a handful of grapes and half a plum, and a cup of milk
> S: a few dry rice crispies which were meant to be for sensory play!:dohh:
> L: wholemeal pasta twirls, steamed red onion, peas and asparagus.
> S: mini pear and a mini gingerbread man
> D: I'm at work tonight but I think OH is going to make him a cheese and sweetcorn omelette, maybe a yoghurt and milk before bed

How do you make your home made muffins if you dont mind me asking? They always sound yummy!!


----------



## AngelofTroy

biglebowski said:


> AngelofTroy said:
> 
> 
> Yesterday was:
> 
> B: half a bagel with peanut butter, grapes and some sliced banana, cup of milk
> S: raisins
> L: Homemade sweetcorn and red pepper muffin, a quarter of my egg mayo sandwich, a mini pear and some cherry tomatoes. Oh and half a mini soya burger that his little friend fed him.
> D: couscous and vegetables with lots of hummus and some natural yoghurt
> 
> Cup of milk before bed
> 
> Then today:
> 
> B: 1.5 slices of wholemeal toast and peanut butter, a handful of grapes and half a plum, and a cup of milk
> S: a few dry rice crispies which were meant to be for sensory play!:dohh:
> L: wholemeal pasta twirls, steamed red onion, peas and asparagus.
> S: mini pear and a mini gingerbread man
> D: I'm at work tonight but I think OH is going to make him a cheese and sweetcorn omelette, maybe a yoghurt and milk before bed
> 
> How do you make your home made muffins if you dont mind me asking? They always sound yummy!!Click to expand...

They're SO easy! And tasty  you make the whole thing in a food processor so it's very little cleanup. 

I use this recipe: 
www.taste.com.au/kitchen/recipes/cheese+n+sweetcorn+muffin,352

But tweak it to include whatever I have in. Sometimes I don't use cheese or a lot less. Sometimes I grate in carrot, or use leeks or spring onions or blend in oats along with the flour. Yesterday's ones I blended some red pepper in with the sweetcorn which makes them a lovely orange colour.  

They freeze great so if we're out for the day I just pop a frozen one in the lunch bag in the morning and it's defrosted ready to eat by lunch time.


----------



## kazzzzy

Those muffins sound fab, must try them out! 

B Porridge & pear & apple pouch
S Raisins & rice cake with peanut butter
L Cheese toastie & yogurt
S Banana & malted milk biscuit
D Meatballs in a tomato sauce, pasta & cheese
Milk before bed


----------



## staceylou

cup of milk

b: cheerios with milk, fromage frais

s: handful of cheese savouries

l: scrambled egg, cucumber, handful wotsits, sweetcorn (sweetcorn mostly refused) plus a few bits of filled pasta to see if she'd like it for dinner (nope!) followed by 2 massive strawberries

s: few more wotsits, more cucumber, strawberry (refused) and half a fudge bar

d: plain wholewheat pasta with a bit of cheese, broccoli, peas, followed by a fromage frais

cup of milk

2 big cups of weak juice throughout the day 

not a great day - food shopping tomorrow!!


----------



## LoveMyBaby786

B: 1 and a half weetabix with milk
L: Beans on toast. Nicked some noodles from my cousin
D: Chicken curry
Snacks: Banana, 1 piece of chocolate, grapes, hula hoops


----------



## VikkiD

my lo is poorly at the min all he wants to eat is crumpets bananas and breakfast waffles in the space of three weeks hes had tonsillitis, chicken pox and now he has a cold and cough :(


----------



## staceylou

Cup of milk

b: 1 weetabix with milk, few bites of toast

s: couple of big strawberries

l: ryvita crackerbread with dairylea, cucumber, babycorn, handful quavers, fromage frais

s: peach slices, bit of cookie

d: chicken thigh cooked in peach juice (just adds a little sweetness) carrots, noodles, pot of custard, bit more cookie

cup of milk

weak juice all day


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: TWO slices of wholemeal toast with reduced sugar and salt baked beans, grapes AND yoghurt (think Micah did well out of daddy doing breakfast this morning!)
L: 2 fish fingers, sweetcorn and red pepper muffin, cucumber and 2 cherry tomatoes 
S: half a mini pear and a cup of warm milk after getting very cold at the park
D: veggie hotdog and half a bun, broccoli and a couple of sweet potato wedges with paprika and garlic, oh and a spoonful of hummus.

Cup of milk before bed


----------



## biglebowski

B - rice crispies, grapes & a fee raisins
S - half an apple
L - home made pizza topped with tomato, onion & quorn ham. Half a slice of orange loaf, half a banana
S - a babybel
D - half a bowl of sweet potato, carrot & lentil soup, toast fingers to dip, some Greek yoghurt


----------



## sequeena

B - toast
L - refused chicken chunks and chips (at soft play). I was prepared though and took some snacks. He had an organic cereal bar, some hula hoops and half a banana
D - half a jacket potato, beans and cheese
S - 2 yoghurts, pork sausage roll


----------



## StarlitHome

Yesterday (realized in the evening that she was catching a cold, so not very into food):
B: Kix cereal, milk
L: scrambled egg, a few tortilla chips
S: peanut butter, milk
D: salsa chicken with beans (she refused), simple nachos with cheese (she ate a few, mostly picked the cheese off)


----------



## kazzzzy

B Boiled egg & toast
S Pear
L Crackers, cheese, cherry tomatoes, cucumber, grapes & yogurt
S small rice cake with peanut butter & raisins 
D Cod, mash potato, carrots & green beans 
Milk before bed


----------



## Lemonflower

Really naughty food day for my LO - my heartbroken friend came over and we had to cheer her up!

Breakfast - Rice Krispies (refused), slice of toast with marmite and a yoghurt 

Snack - a little slice of chocolate cake and he nicked a few bites of hers too

Lunch - whole bag of Wotsits, raisins and a fruit pot

Snack - raisins again and a slice of cheese spread on toast

Tea - Chinese takeaway / 2 chicken balls, chow-mein and chips

Bedtime - milk

Me and OH are going to a wedding today that no kids are allowed so LO will be with nanny from the afternoon.
We've left her instructions to feed him healthier than today but you know what nannies are like.... CHOCOLATE!


----------



## StarlitHome

B: Kix cereal, water (she refused milk??)
L: scrambled eggs, brown rice, some sausage, and some vanilla ice cream (we went out)
D: pretzels, broccoli, fish (she ate a little of the fish I think!!) 
No snack because it was SUCH a big lunch!


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: bowl of porridge with grated apple and cinnamon 
S: handful of organix puffs
L: shared beans on toast and toddler sized tomato pasta with his little friend at soft play, plus a mini pear and they shared half a slice of banana bread and a mini sweetcorn muffin 
S: banana
D: homemade spaghetti bolognaise , a few spoonfuls of natural yoghurt and milk before bed.


----------



## iwanababybump

Today is
Both had a drink of milk on waking

Breakfast:
J: honey numbers, 1 and a half satsumas and a handful of grapes
L: 1 weetabix, half a satsuma and 3 grapes 

Snack:
J: apple slices and a drink of chocolate milk
L: 6oz bottle (only drank 3oz)

Lunch:
Both: BBQ beans and sausage on toast
A vanilla dessert

Snack
J: rice cakes and raisins
L: 6oz bottle

Dinner:
Family meal of
Quoin steak strips, mash and veg 
Banana angel delight

Milk before bed :)

Can I ask what can you give a child as an alternative to potatoes he will not eat them other than waffles and I think he is beginning to realise they are actually potato we have tried mash, roast, boiled slices and jacket potatoes and he will not entertain them?!?! Any suggestions would be great :)


----------



## sequeena

Does he like pasta? Try gnocchi. It's a potato pasta and my son loves it :)


----------



## AngelofTroy

Sweet potatoes are great. Gnocchi goes down a treat here too. Rice, pasta, mash with cheese or mashed swede and or carrot, mashed butter beans?


----------



## sequeena

B - bran flakes, cereal bar
L - salami sandwich, banana
D - leek, bacon, philly & garlic pasta (ate a tiny amount)
S - grapes, milkybar, 2 yoghurts, cereal bar, cheddar stick x2, bran flakes


----------



## sequeena

Oh, try cous cous too :)


----------



## biglebowski

iwanababybump said:


> Today is
> Both had a drink of milk on waking
> 
> Breakfast:
> J: honey numbers, 1 and a half satsumas and a handful of grapes
> L: 1 weetabix, half a satsuma and 3 grapes
> 
> Snack:
> J: apple slices and a drink of chocolate milk
> L: 6oz bottle (only drank 3oz)
> 
> Lunch:
> Both: BBQ beans and sausage on toast
> A vanilla dessert
> 
> Snack
> J: rice cakes and raisins
> L: 6oz bottle
> 
> Dinner:
> Family meal of
> Quoin steak strips, mash and veg
> Banana angel delight
> 
> Milk before bed :)
> 
> Can I ask what can you give a child as an alternative to potatoes he will not eat them other than waffles and I think he is beginning to realise they are actually potato we have tried mash, roast, boiled slices and jacket potatoes and he will not entertain them?!?! Any suggestions would be great :)

Have you tried roasting wedges, either normal or sweet potatoes. You could put some herbs on them to make them a bit tastier.

Today lo had:
B - rice crispies, half a satsuma, a few grapes. 
Early lunch - dippy egg & toast soldiers, dried apricot pieces, a small banana
S - ellas kitche smoothie, small rice cakes & half a babybel
D - cheese & chive stuffed chicken breast (cut from mine), roast potatoes, sweetcorn, some grapes, half slice of homemade orange loaf. Oh and he had a few mouthfuls of daddys haggis!!
Milk & water throughout day


----------



## kazzzzy

B Cheerios & slice of toast
S Banana & raisins
L Pasta, tuna & cheese
S Yogurt & grapes
D 2 fish fingers, mash potato & beans (quick dinner for her as we're getting a chineese take-away:happydance:)


----------



## AngelUK

B Milk upon waking, porridge with banana slices, half an organix oaty bar each
L Dominic had 3 mini rice cakes, a 4th of a buttered toast, cucumber, a bit of cheese and chicken. Sebastian had 3 mini rice cakes, half a buttered toast and one stage 2 Ellas Kitchen pouch (sigh). Both boys had water melon for desert.
S Milk, half an organix oaty bar each and two slices of apple each
D Dominic and Sebastian both had 3 rice cakes each, Dominic had cauliflower, broccoli, carrots and peas with a slice of ham and some more chicken, Sebastian another pouch. Both boys had a fromage frais for desert.


----------



## StarlitHome

B: kix cereal, milk (have I mentioned, she eats the cereal dry and drinks the milk separate?)
S: peanut butter (by itself... about a tablespoon), water
L: chicken nuggets, some of Daddy's salad, a few fries
D: egg-drop soup with LOTS of veggies (homemade), ate about 3 bowls! and some milk.


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: 1 Wheatabix with milk, most of a plum and some water. 
L: Lots of bread and some cheese, a slice of ham, red pepper slices.
S: whole banana
D: we went out for Italian food for his cousin's birthday, so Micah had lots of different bits, some organix cheese puffs while we ordered, a mini garlic bread, a slice of mushroom pizza, a slice of roast vegetable pizza with lots of veg on, some spaghetti carbonara and then a mini gingerbread man and a pear while we ate birthday cake. We did offer him a tiny taste of cake but he pushed it away!
Milk before bed.


----------



## leahtaba

Milk upon waking
B: Crumpet
S: Half a banana and a chocolate biscotti biscuit
L: turkey breast sandwhich and grapes
S: oaty bar
D: philly chicken and bacon pasta with brocolli and an ellas kitchen fruit pouch for desert


----------



## biglebowski

B - rice crispies, grapes
S - rice cakes & a babybel
L - some of my carrot & sweet potato soup, some of dads toastie, raisins
D - chicken stroganoff, rice & 2 potatoes, a satsuma, a slice of orange loaf


----------



## kazzzzy

B 2 Weetabix
S Banana & grapes
L Chicken, tomato, cucumber & cheese sandwich & yogurt
S More grapes & rice cake with peanut butter
D Baked ham, mash potato, cabbage & swede & fromage frais after
Milk before bed


----------



## Bevziibubble

Today Holly has eaten:

Breakfast - around 3/4 of a boiled egg.

Lunch - pasta.

Dinner - 1 fish finger, half a banana, small bowl of mushrooms, broccoli, cauliflower and carrots.


----------



## sequeena

Bad day for Thomas

B - bran flakes, banana (refused)
L - sausage roll, 2 cereal bars, biscuit
D - spaghetti, meatball, pasta sauce, cheese (tiny amount)
S - frozen yoghurt, grapes, cocktail sausages


----------



## babycrazy1706

Shreddies and milk

Philly on brown bread, goodies crisps, raisins

Vegetable ravioli and fruit pot


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: a whole bagel with peanut butter, offered half and he demolished it and demanded more! Half an apple and a small cup of milk. 
S: A few pieces of dried pear and cranberries, sprinkled with yoghurt coated sunflower seeds
L: I made some veggie-packed omelette bites, basically an egg beaten with sweetcorn, red pepper and chopped spinach and herbs, spooned into a mini muffin tray and baked. Micah ate 4 (1 egg made 6) and 2 plums. 
S: mini pear
D: homemade veggie twist on shepherd's pie, quorn mince, lentils and tinned toms with curry powder, garlic and ginger, topped with mashed parsnips and potato. Micah ate a full toddler plateful with peas and a small banana for pudding. 
Milk before bed, he only drank half his cup.


----------



## StarlitHome

yesterday:
B: Kix cereal and milk as usual.
L: scrambled egg, brown rice, chili, ice cream for a treat
D: brown rice, chicken wing, corn, orange juice


----------



## Lemonflower

Breakfast - porridge (as usual)

Snack - Raisins

Lunch - A teddy sponge cake filled with chocolate, cheese spread on toast and a fruit pot

Snack - a chocolate frog (he was really good whilst we were out shopping)

Dinner - Bleeugh....

Refused - creamy chicken and only ate a little mashed potato. Had 3 mini formage fraise for dessert.

Before bed - Tried to offer some potato waffles as I did not want him going to bed with an empty tummy but refused though he had his usual milk.


----------



## StarlitHome

(Yesterday)
B: Kix, milk
L: vegetable soup and apple juice
S: french fries and a few bites of an ice-cream cone
D: chicken nuggets, steamed broccoli, orange juice


----------



## wishuwerehere

B: 2 brioche rolls
S: toast banana, cup milk (nursery)
L: salmon, beans, mash. Fruit salad (nursery)
S: satsuma, biscuit 
D: ham and mayo sandwich, cherry tomatoes. Grapes, small slice cake.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Today Holly has eaten:

Breakfast - 3 bites of scrambled egg, 2 bites of boiled egg, a few bites of toast, mushrooms.

Lunch - cannellini beans, 1/3 a pot of Heinz rice pudding, a few bites of each: mushrooms, broccoli, cauliflower and carrots.

Snack - a few bites of Terry's toast, grated cheese.

Dinner - 1 fish finger, mashed sweet potato, a plate of mushrooms, broccoli, cauliflower & carrots, half a banana.


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: 1 slice of wholemeal toast with reduced sugar and salt baked beans, 3/4 pear, small cup of milk (150ml? )
S: slice of homemade banana bread before swimming, a plain rice cake after. 
L: late lunch of 2 homemade mini muffins, one spinach, cheese and sweetcorn, and one sweetcorn and red pepper. 2 cherry tomatoes. Bite of my bagel with cheese spread. 
S: banana
D: couscous and vegetables, natural yoghurt.
Milk before bed.


----------



## kazzzzy

B 2 Weetabix 
S Banana & raisins
L Omelette with mushrooms, peppers & cheese 
S Yogurt & grapes
D Sweet & sour chicken with basmati rice & petit filous after
Milk before bed


----------



## Bevziibubble

Today Holly has eaten:

Breakfast - a few bites of boiled egg, 3/4 a slice of toast, a few bites of mushroom.

Lunch - a few spoons of soup, a few chickpeas, broccoli. 

Dinner - wholewheat pasta, peas, a few bites of banana.


----------



## MrsEngland

B- both had a waffle and half of my porridge with whole milk
S- D had half a bag of quavers
L- D had chicken, mash and carrots. M had chicken, chips and carrots.
S- M had milk.
D- Both had tomato and bacon pasta and yoghurt at nursery.
S- both had a choc heart D made at nursery. D had a slice of banana bread and M had milk.


----------



## sequeena

B - grapes, raisins, 2 fromage frais, cereal bar
L - salami sandwich, handful grapes, cathedral city mini mature cheddar
D - half a baked potato, tuna, mayo and cucumber
S - fruit stars, cereal bar, banana, 2 fromage frais


----------



## StarlitHome

(yesterday)
B: Kix, milk
L: chicken nuggets, leftover egg/veggie soup
D: mozza sticks with homemade veggie marinara sauce
S (before bed): popcorn


----------



## biglebowski

B - rice crispies, a banana, some grapes
L - cheese & avocado pitta toastie
S - small rice cakes & philadelphia, ellas kitchen smoothie, raisins
D - macaroni cheese & toast fingers, orange wedges, natural yoghurt
Milk & water throughout day


----------



## Loui1001

B- Rice Krispies, half slice of toast
L- spaghetti, grated cheese, yoghurt
D- potatoes, broccoli, cauliflower, lamb & gravy, bowl of custard
S- grapes, rice cakes


----------



## babycrazy1706

Cheerios & cheese

Scrambled egg, sweet corn and fruit pot

Heinz Madagascar pasta, a tangerine and a biscuit


----------



## StarlitHome

B: cereal, half a Pop-Tart, milk
L: mozza sticks and homemade veggie marinara sauce
S: half a Pop-Tart, milk
D: meat from my Subway sandwich, nori, and cereal


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: scrambled egg and 1 slice of wholemeal toast, a rice cake. 
No snack as had an early lunch. 
L: refused jacket potato but ate the sardines, cucumber and cherry tomatoes alongside it. Whole pear.
S: Oh so many snacks to keep him calm in A&E and distract him from pulling at his glued forehead afterwards! Thank god I'd packed a bag full! A whole bag of organix cheese puffs, half a banana, another rice cake, some organix sweetcorn rings, 3 mini organix gingerbread men and an Ella's kitchen elephant biscuit!!!
D: He ate a large helping of Quorn fillet in a tomato, pesto and crème fraîche sauce with wholewheat pasta. I served green beans but he barely touched them. 
Natural yoghurt for desert and some milk before bed.


----------



## kazzzzy

^^^ Sorry to hear about Micah, hope he's ok again, did he have a fall? 

Today Emily ate:
B Boiled egg & slice of toast
S Banana & rice cake 
L Pasta with tuna & cheese & yogurt
S Grapes & malted milk biscuit 
D Hm chicken gougons, mash potato, sweetcorn & peas
Milk before bed


----------



## sequeena

B - cereal bar, bowl of bran flakes
L - salami sandwich, cathedral city mini cheddar block, raisins
D -homemade beef casserole
S - bowl of grapes, banana, cheese and onion crisps, cashew nuts, some chocolate, another bowl of grapes

Ouch poor Micah, I've had a wound glued it's such an odd feeling. Hope he's ok?


----------



## Bevziibubble

Today Holly has eaten:

Breakfast - a few mushrooms, 1 bite of grapefruit.

Lunch - a few pieces of wholewheat pasta.

Snack - grated cheese.

Dinner - 1.5 fishfingers, a few chickpeas. 


She didn't have a very good appetite at all today.


----------



## HappyAnjeL

Breakfast- Cheerios & Berries (Refused scrambled eggs and peanut butter toast)

snack- a couple mini cookies she got for valentines day

lunch- 1/4 peanut butter and Jelly sandwich (refused veggie & beef stew)

Snack- cooked carrot slices

Dinner- will be Pizza and whatever I have for veggies in my freezer


----------



## MrsButterfly

B - one weetabix with milk along with a cup of milk. Few sultanas

L - babybel cheese, few bites of chicken goujons with some potato, humzinger fruit stick, organix gingerbread man.

D - mackerel pate on brown pitta, banana, plum.

Milk before bed.


----------



## StarlitHome

B: cereal, milk
L: Mexican rice and refried beans, tortilla chips
D: deli meat, SunChips, orange juice
S (before bed): handful of m&ms, some popcorn


----------



## AngelofTroy

Thanks yes Micah's fine now. He tripped at the zoo and hit his head on a rock :-(

Yesterday he ate:

B: 2 little homemade scotch pancakes and a Wheatabix with milk. 
L: carrot and oat muffin and homemade lentil and tomato soup 
S: half a pear
D: couscous and vegetables, a bit of grated cheese, refused raw carrot batons. Natural yoghurt for dessert. 
Milk before bed.


----------



## sequeena

B - bowl of bran flakes, cereal bar (ate bar and half of bran flakes)
L - salami sandwich, cathedral city mini cheddar block, raisins (ate salami and raisins)
D - steak and ale pie, cheesy mash, veg and gravy (only ate a tiny biy)
S - cheese and onion crisps, vanilla smoothie bar, 3 fromage frais, bowl of grapes, cereal bar, banana, cashew nuts

He's likely to snack some more before bed.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Today Holly has eaten:

Breakfast - 8 mushrooms.

Lunch - wholewheat pasta, 2/3 of a banana.

Dinner - chips, peas.

Again she's not had much of an appetite :(


----------



## AngelofTroy

Micah is a machine at the moment! I'm really struggling with when/if to limit his food intake as he asks for more of everything all day long :-\ 

Today he ate:

B: 2 Wheatabix with milk (I tried giving just one but he cried "more! Beebix please! over and over) half a pear. 
S: 1 rice cake, half a banana, small bowl of raspberries. 
L: 1 egg omelette with peas, red pepper and cheese (again he wanted more but this time we said it was finished and offered a rice cake instead) another rice cake. 
S: whole kiwi fruit, half a pear
D: carrot and swede mash, 1 quorn fillet with herbs and crème fraîche, kale, 1 roast potato, carrots and a tiny bit of gravy, banana bread for dessert and about 3oz milk .


----------



## kerrie24

Owen has had
B-coco pops
Snack of cookie
L-toast with jam,strawberries
D-chicken nuggets,chips,corn cob
snack of a large orange
Supper-muller crunch corner yog.


----------



## MrsEngland

B- both had porridge with raisins made with whole milkand half a belgian waffle.
L- both had homemade pizza with mozarella, mushrooms, ham, tomatos and corn on.
S- both had half a lemon and poppy seed muffin and a drink
D- both had homemade pasta bolognese, a rice krispie cake they made and an orange.
S- both had milk before bed


----------



## xprincessx

Breakfast - Ready brek
Lunch - Toast with nutella 
Tea - Pizza

Callum doesn't eat much (he has severe sensory issues so his diet is very limited) however today was totally NOT a healthy day!


----------



## sequeena

Yesterday

B - bowl of bran flakes, cereal bar (ate bar and half of bran flakes)
L - salami sandwich, cathedral city mini cheddar block, raisins (ate salami and raisins)
D - steak and ale pie, cheesy mash, veg and gravy (only ate a tiny biy)
S - cheese and onion crisps, vanilla smoothie bar, 3 fromage frais, bowl of grapes, cereal bar, banana, cashew nuts


----------



## wishuwerehere

B: frosties and a satsuma
S: missed morning snack as we were out and had lunch early instead
L: homemade bread roll with pate, an apple and a slice of cake
S: raisins and some chunks of cheese
D: will be pasta with spinach and tomatoes


----------



## kazzzzy

B 2 Weetabix 
S Banana & raisins
Dinner Cod gougons, mash potato, carrots, brocolli & small bit of gravy
S Fun size pack of buttons & custard cream biscuit while visiting my Mam & Dad (her Nanny spoils her!) 
Tea Potato waffle with cheese & yogurt
Milk before bed


----------



## Bevziibubble

Today Holly has eaten:

Breakfast - refused 

Snack - a chocolate biscuit at my nana's house.

Lunch - chips and peas in the restaurant. 

Dinner - whole wheat pasta, a few mushrooms.


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: half a slice of French toast, 1 Wheatabix biscuit with milk and a bite of pear. 
No morning snack as early lunch
L: 1 fish finger in half a hotdog roll,1 homemade spinach and sweetcorn mini muffin with peas and sweetcorn 
S: half a banana
D: egg fried rice, sweet and sour quorn with peppers and pineapple chunks. A couple of slices of pear and about 3oz milk.


----------



## MrsEngland

B- both had a belgian waffle and an orange
L- both had ham, cheese and sweetcorn quesadillas with salsa and guamole and a few tortilla chips.
S- both had a white choc button with sprinkles (like a jazzy)
D- both had roast chicken, mash, broccoli and carrots followed by apple treacle tart and vanilla custard
S- both had a cup of milk


----------



## AngelUK

Milk on waking
B Porridge with banana, half an oaty bar each
L D had cucumber, cheese and ham, S had a stage 2 pouch, both boys had 3 rice cakes and a few organix naught and cross puffs, both had watermelon for dessert.
S Milk and half an oaty bar each
D D had chicken breast, cauliflower, broccoli, peas and carrots and some more cheese. S had a stage 2 pouch, both had some more rice cakes and puffs and both had a fromage frais for dessert.


----------



## KatieB

Wish Louis would eat like some of the other toddlers on here. He is barely eating again at the moment, so incredibly fussy :nope: Some nice ideas for meals though, might have to try some to tempt him.


----------



## kerrie24

Owen had coco pops for breakfast,banana for a snack,a white choc magnum lolly.
Pizza for lunch with ham on,strawberries.
Dinner is going to be gammon,carrots,broccolli and sweetcorn.
Supper will be tea and biscuits or a yoghurt probably.


----------



## kazzzzy

B Porridge & banana
S Rice cake with peanut butter
L Omelette with mushrooms, ham & cheese
S Yogurt & Apple
D hm meatballs with spagetti in a tomato sauce & grapes after 
Milk before bed


----------



## Bevziibubble

Today Holly has eaten:

Breakfast - a few bites of toast.

Lunch - around 50 pieces of wholewheat fusilli pasta. 

Dinner - a few chips, a few peas.


She still hasn't got much appetite :(


----------



## Boo44

B - bowl of grapes and blueberries, bowl of weetabix with whole milk, fresh orange juice

S - organix carrot cake, full banana, 4 apple rice cakes

L - ham sandwich on brown bread, cheese portion, blueberries, yoghurt, cup of water

S - think grandma gave him a chocolate lollipop, cup of water

D - paprika beef casserole done in the slow cooker with baby corn and carrots. Ate an absolute ton of it then asked for slice of brown bread. Small petit filous. Cup of dilute juice

Whole milk 6oz before bed (would have more but aiming to cut down!)


----------



## Boo44

AngelUK said:


> Milk on waking
> B Porridge with banana, half an oaty bar each
> L D had cucumber, cheese and ham, S had a stage 2 pouch, both boys had 3 rice cakes and a few organix naught and cross puffs, both had watermelon for dessert.
> S Milk and half an oaty bar each
> D D had chicken breast, cauliflower, broccoli, peas and carrots and some more cheese. S had a stage 2 pouch, both had some more rice cakes and puffs and both had a fromage frais for dessert.

Angel how come D and S eat so differently? Have they always been like that? Must make meals twice as long to prepare for you!


----------



## AngelUK

Boo it is cause Sebastian refuses to eat pretty much everything except rice cakes, organix puffy things, porridge/yoghurt/fromage frais and fruit. We have to trick him into eating the stage 2 pouch by distracting him with toys that he only gets at meal time. But that only works to a certain extent, as stage 3 food or anything lumpy being fed to him would be spat out immediately. Sigh.
Edit: Oh yes and anything sweet will go down a treat too of course :(


----------



## biglebowski

B - rice crispies, grapes & natural yoghurt
S - cheese & dried apricot pieces
L - carrot, sweet potato & lentil soup, toast & philadelphia, orange wedges, more yoghurt
S - hm banana, cinnamon & raisin mini muffin
D - pork & leek risotto, grapes, half a banana
Milk & water throughout the day


----------



## Boo44

AngelUK said:


> Boo it is cause Sebastian refuses to eat pretty much everything except rice cakes, organix puffy things, porridge/yoghurt/fromage frais and fruit. We have to trick him into eating the stage 2 pouch by distracting him with toys that he only gets at meal time. But that only works to a certain extent, as stage 3 food or anything lumpy being fed to him would be spat out immediately. Sigh.
> Edit: Oh yes and anything sweet will go down a treat too of course :(

Wow that sounds really frustrating!!


----------



## AngelUK

Boo it is! Especially when it is home cooked stuff he refuses. I hope he will get over it one day but he has been like this always and getting worse :(
(Btw I adore your new avvie! SO cute!)


----------



## AngelofTroy

That sounds tough Angel, at least it is proof to anyone that is blaming themselves for their fussy eater that it is really is down to the child! My friend's LO Is very picky whereas Micah eats anything and everything, despite us weaning them in almost exactly the same way! Hopefully he'll grow out of it soon. :hugs:

Today Micah had:

B: 25g porridge, 150ml milk with raisins and a spoonful of peanut butter. Edit: and a kiwi! 

S: 2/3 of a banana, a rice cake 

L: Shared an egg mayo sandwich with me and had most of a red pepper and sweetcorn mini muffin. A few raspberries. 

S: banana muffin 

D: sesame noodles with kale, pepper and quorn mince. A few slices of apple for dessert. 

About 4oz milk before bed.


----------



## MrsEngland

B- both had porridge made with whole milk and raisins, M had half a banana
S- both had half a waffle and some strawberry yoghurt pieces
L- both had boiled eggs with wholegrain toast, D had a cherry yoghurt, M had a banana yoghurt
D- both had pasta with tomato sauce at nursery 
S- M had half a bowl porridge, D had a banana and some nakd cherry raisins she also stole some carrots and celery whilst i was making soup!

both had milk before bed


----------



## sequeena

Yesterday

B - cereal bar, bran flakes
L - cheese and onion roll, cereal bar
D - half a jacket potato with cheese and half a bbq chicken breast (left chicken and potato skin)
S - half a peanut butter kit kat chunky, crisps, grapes, banana, cheese, pork rib (pinched some of OHs dinner)

Not a great day really


----------



## Bevziibubble

Today Holly has eaten:[/b]

Breakfast - a few raisins, 1/2 a walnut.

Lunch - wholewheat pasta, some grated cheese. 

Dinner - 2 bites of fish finger, a few carrots.

I don't understand how she can eat so little and not even act hungry! After her dinner I offered her two chocolate buttons as a test and she ate them straight away :dohh: So I guess she is going through a fussy stage and doesn't want healthy foods :dohh:


----------



## MrsEngland

B- both had choc phile on a crumpet, M had an ellas kitchen fromage frais and grapes and D had apple slices and strawberries
L- both had homemade chicken and veggy soup with carrots, celery and leeks in, granary bread and D had a custard pot and M had a rice pudding pot
D- both had soup (again) and bread at nursery
S- both had a buttered crumpet and an ellas kitchen yoghurt

both had milk before bed


----------



## MrsButterfly

B - weetabix and some raisins. Cup of milk
L - cheese sandwich, couple of quaver crisps and a bite of gingerbread man (we were out for lunch)
D - cubed roasted potatoes and a poached egg. About a million grapes (he kept pinching them off the side when I wasn't watching!) and a banana. 

Cup of milk before bed.


----------



## sequeena

B - bowl of bran flakes, cereal bar
L - 2 scrambled eggs with tomato sauce, 2 cream crackers with butter, raisins
D - gnocchi, tomato and cheese pasta bake, small piece of steak, 1 slice garlic bread
S - banana, grapes


----------



## kazzzzy

B Porridge & banana
S Pear & rice cake
L Chicken & veg soup & brown bread 
S Yogurt & few organix crisps (shared with her cousin)
D Chicken carbonara & spagetti & fromage frais after
Milk before bed


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: grated apple and mixed spice in 25g porridge made with with 150ml milk
No snack as had a late nap
L: Mediterranean bread, 2 olives, some radish slices, refused tomatoes, refused beetroot hummus (I think it was the bright purple colour!) a kiwifruit for dessert. 
S: raspberries 
D: wholewheat pasta with tomatoes, quorn mince and broccoli 
4oz milk before bed.


----------



## StarlitHome

B: crackers and cheese, strawberries
L: chicken nuggets, some melon, some lychee
D: brown rice, scrambled egg with spinach, vanilla ice cream


----------



## kerrie24

Owen had choc squares cereal for breakfast.Slice of jam and bread for snack
banana
chocolate after swimming
lunch was toast and spaghetti
Dinner was sausages,carrots,potatoes and sweetcorn
biscuit


----------



## LuluSS

AngelUK said:


> Boo it is! Especially when it is home cooked stuff he refuses. I hope he will get over it one day but he has been like this always and getting worse :(
> (Btw I adore your new avvie! SO cute!)

I know exactly how you feel, my Dominik is also a super picky eater and pretty much refuses anything except for Gerber snacks, fruit, and mac n cheese. 

Last night he even refused a PB&J! But I left him in his high chair while I cleaned up, and when no one was there sitting with him, he ate! So I am going to try just letting him be for now on and see if that helps.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Today Holly has eaten:

Breakfast - a few mushrooms, half a box of raisins. 

Lunch - pasta, chickpeas.

Snack - Half a slice of toast, one taste of soup.

Dinner - one piece of pasta, half a mushroom :dohh:


She's getting more and more fussy and won't even attempt most of the things I give her.


----------



## staceylou

Imogen was up half the night for no apparant reason so thought she would be fussy with food today but wasnt !

cup of milk which she didnt drink as shes off her milk at the mo

breakfast - 1 weetabix with milk, peach slices, handful of dry cheerios

snack - fromage frais

lunch - 1 scrambled egg, few bites off toast, cucumber slices, blueberries, ellas smoothie pouch

snack - half bag of ellas puffits, half an oaty bar, bites of grandads ginger cake

dinner - wholewheat pasta with homemade tomato sauce, broccoli and a couple green beans, peach slices and a small sliver of ginger cake. Few chocolate buttons

second cup of milk also mostly refused bar an ounce or 2.

very dilute juice throughout the day


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: tinned spaghetti on wholemeal toast, a small apple. 
We had swimming at lunchtime so I tried to give 2 bigger snacks either side in place of lunch. It didn't really work! He ate some omelette bites and spring onion but refused a banana muffin and tomatoes. Then after swimming he ate a banana.

S: 2 mini gingerbread men and half a small apple 

D: Goats cheese, red onion and asparagus puff pastry tart . Natural yoghurt. Only drank about an oz of his milk.


----------



## MrsEngland

B- D had strawberries, grapes and apples. M had fruit toast with butter and some grapes.
L- both had pasta with homemade bacon and mushroom sauce followed by custard pot
S- both had a homemade bacon cheddar muffin and half a choc cookie hm too
D- both had sausage, potato and carrots. M had yoghurt and apple puree.

both had milk before bed


----------



## KatieB

Yesterday much better for us:-
Breakfast: Brioche and yoghurt
Snack: rice cakes when out walking
Lunch: Scrambled eggs on toast and fromage frais, then stole some of his Daddy's baguette. Innocent mango/pineapple smoothie drink.
Dinner: Pasta and bolognese sauce, asked for garlic bread (has it all the time at nursery) but had a second helping of pasta instead! Fruit pot. 
Supper: marmite on toast.


----------



## StarlitHome

B: buttered popcorn
L: chicken nuggets, whole-grain pasta with homemade veggie marinara sauce and cheddar
D: mozza sticks, steamed broccoli, homemade spicy marinara sauce, and a fudge-sicle for dessert


----------



## kazzzzy

B Porridge & banana
L Scrambled egg & slice of toast & grapes
S Yogurt & apple slices
D HM beef burger in a bun with cheese, sweet potato wedges, cherry tomatoes & sweetcorn & jelly pot after


----------



## Bevziibubble

Today Holly has eaten:

Breakfast - a few cornflakes.

Lunch - 6 pieces of pasta,1 mushroom. 

Snack - a whole banana, 1.5 cream crackers.

Dinner - one chip :(


----------



## MrsEngland

B- both had porridge with mashed banana and honey and half an orange each
S- both had a hm bacon cheddar muffin and a few quavers
L- both had fish chips and peas
S- both had fruit at nrsery
D- both had fishcake and beans at nursery
S- D had a banana

both had milk before bed


----------



## staceylou

breakfast: 1 weetabix with milk, peach slices, half a slice of toast (ate some of)

s: some blueberries

lunch: wholewheat pasta with dairylea, cucumber slices, baby corn, mini scotch egg (refused) a few hula hoops, fromage frais

s: ryvita crackerbread with scraping of chocolate spread, handful of grapes

dinner: fish finger, noodles, carrots and peas, custard pot, 1 jaffa cake

very dilute juice through the day and a little bit of milk but wont drink much of that at the moment :shrug:


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: 3/4 slice of wholemeal toast, 1 scrambled egg with a few smoked salmon trimmings. Cup of milk. 
S: half an apple
L: Shared a mixed salad plate with me, including a barley salad which he loved, sun dried tomato and herb chick peas and beans which he gobbled up, and a leafy salad which he played with but wouldn't eat. A few pieces of pear and a rice cake. Refused raw sugar snap peas. 
S: 1 organix mini animal biscuit and half a pack of kidz sweet potato crisps. 
D: lemon and mint couscous, Moroccan spiced apricot and lamb mince with peas. 
1 kiwifruit.
Milk before bed.


----------



## StarlitHome

B: leftover mozza sticks, water
S: half a fudgesicle
L: fruit and yogurt parfait, some fries
S: half a fudgesicle
D: chicken nuggets, whole grain pasta with cheddar and homemade veggie marinara
Evening snack will also be something FROZEN because holy hell it is hot. 81 degrees (Celsius) today.


----------



## Lemonflower

Super fussy 23 month old....
Took him to the doctors as he's loosing weight though nothing is wrong...

Breakfast - porridge and 3/4 of a slice of toast

Snack - refused CHOCOLATE stars

Lunch - one square of a Marmite sandwich and a custard pot.
Refused raisins 

Snack - refused rest of sandwich 

Tea - refused all - fish fingers, mash potato and beans
Ate two slices of buttered toast though :shrugs: 2 mini yoghurts for afters

Milk before bed..


----------



## 2ndprincess

Bf: Yogurt smoothie (with hidden puréed spinach + her liquid vitamin with iron)
Tiny serve mini wheats 

L: 1/2 grilled cheese sandwich, cottage cheese, tiny slice tomato + cucumber + apple

D: baked chicken leg, 1/2 small potato, 2 tbs corn, 1/2 biscuit

Snacks: potato chips, cup of chocolate milk, string cheese


----------



## sequeena

Yesterday

B - grazebox tomato and basil pizza (breadsticks, cheese cashews etc), grazebox scrumtipus blueberry swirl (blueberry yoghurt raisins, raspberry cranberries and blackcurrants), 1 slice wholemeal toast with nutella
L - cheese and garlic crackers
D - veg, quorn steak, sweet mashed potato and gravy - refused so had a cereal bar, grapes and 2 cream crackers with butter
S - cheesestring, 2 fromage frais, banana


----------



## mammy2oaklen

Today 
B 1/2 piece of toast with black current jam and bowl of Cheerios
S 1/4 slice of toast, 1/2 small biscuits and 2/3 grapes in playgroup then a small box of raisins 
L carrot sticks crisps, a sausage roll, 4 small cocktail sausages and a handful of grapes 
S A Bourbon biscuit more than likely
D will be chicken nuggets, chips and veg I'm feeling tired and not well so easy dinner,rob followed by a banana


----------



## AngelofTroy

sequeena said:


> Yesterday
> 
> B - grazebox tomato and basil pizza (breadsticks, cheese cashews etc), * grazebox scrumtipus blueberry swirl (blueberry yoghurt raisins, raspberry cranberries and blackcurrants)*, 1 slice wholemeal toast with nutella

Micah had this with breakfast today!
Well, I ate quite a bit too, so yummy :blush:

B: 1.5 Wheatabix, half graze snack pot "blueberry swirl" cup of milk. 
L: Half a small tuna, cream cheese and sweetcorn sandwich, some extra sweetcorn and a few spoonfuls of my broccoli and Stilton soup
S: a few raspberries 
D: will be roasted sea bream, baby potatoes and Mediterranean vegetables, and will probably a bit of sponge pudding as we're at my parents and my mum is making her famous pud! I'll serve his with some fruit. Milk before bed.


----------



## MrsEngland

B- D had strawberries, apple and a crumpet. M had a waffle and an ellas kitchen yoghurt.
S- both had an orange and shared a dairylea dunker
L- both had spaghetti on toast with cheese then a rice pudding pot
S- D had half a hm cookie, M had milk
D- both had potato wedge melt at nursery
S- D had a white choc mouse as a treat and some toast, M had a white choc mouse

both had milk before bed


----------



## ttcnewbie123

Today my 2 yr old had;
B- Cheerios with milk and marmalade on toast
L- Corned beef sandwich, apple and a yoghurt
S- Malt loaf
D- Sausage, mash and veg
Yoghurt for pud


----------



## Boo44

Today my 20 month old had

B - scrambled eggs on toast, cup of Apple juice
S - organix sweet corn rings, organix apple and oat bar (we were out!), cup of water
L - sausage and beans with dippy soldiers, two small petit filous, cup of water
S - rice cake
D - sausage, potato wedges, baby corn, tried a bit of rice, small cake that we made this afternoon when baking
S - 6oz cows milk before bed


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: Porridge with a spoonful of peanut butter, 3/4 lunchbox sized banana, a couple of bites of pear. 
S: most of another lunchbox sized banana (my mum didn't know he'd had 1!) handful of grapes. 
L: homemade spinach and sweetcorn muffin. 1 sundried tomato cracker, a few slices of cucumber and refused a cherry tomato. 1 rice cake. 
S: 2 oat cakes and some peas. 2 cups of milk!
D: homemade sweet potato and bean burger with peas and spring onion. Half a wholemeal pitta bread. Spoonful of hummus. Refused lettuce and all but 1 bite of potato wedges. 

No milk as had lots earlier.


----------



## KatieB

Yesterday:-
B: Weetabix (nursery, refuses it here). Tangerine (ditto).
L: Pork wrap, pear and custard.
S: crackers and cheddar.
D: Beef casserole, banana custard pot.

Today: 
B: few bites of pain au chocolat, fruit sachet. Stole his Grandma's toast too, scamp.
L: couple of sausage rolls whilst out in town. 
S: stole half of his poor Grandma's sandwich and few segments of orange.
D: pasta with garlic bread, fromage frais, pear and apple pot.
Supper: raisin brioche.


----------



## MrsEngland

Yesterday, M didnt eat as she has a virus and is very sicky so shes just been drinking. Thankfully D is fine.

B- D had slice wholewheat seeded toast and butter, bowl of grapes and strawberries.
S- D had an orange.
L- D had half a cheeseburger and a few chips.
S- a few doritos and peanuts my mum bough over.
D- D had bbq pulled pork, wholewheat roll and some coleslaw. Followed by apple toffee pudding with cream.
S- D had milk before bed.

M just had dioralyte and juice poor bubba :(


----------



## Iveneverseen

DS (20mths) had warm milk when he got up.

Breakfast was rice krispies, fruit, (blueberries, raspberries & grapes) and a small yoghurt.

Lunch dairylea dunkers, a clementine and a small apple (and water)

Dinner meatballs, pasta and tomato sauce.


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: 1 Wheatabix with milk and one potato cake with peanut butter. Some pear but it was a bit under ripe so mostly just nibbled it. 
L: homemade mini pizza that he topped himself! He chose mozzarella, sweetcorn, quorn 'chicken' pieces, pineapple, green pepper slices and green olives (ate half the raw veggies and cheese in the process :haha:)
https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/IMG_20140223_121912_zpsb63dc674.jpg
https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/20140223_130833_zpsa9732dbd.jpg
https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/20140223_132146_zps3b39dcea.jpg he ate half and we've frozen the rest for next time we get takeaway pizza!
S: apple slices and a mini gingerbread man. OH offered him a lick of ice-cream and he looked horrified! 
D: 2 egg omelette with peas and spring onion and cherry tomatoes 
Milk before bed.


----------



## wishuwerehere

B: pancakes with maple syrup, bowl of grapes, a quarter of my slice of peanut butter on toast
S: toast, apple, cup of milk (nursery)
L: salmon, pasta, tomato sauce, brocolli. Fruit salad. (Nursery)
S: a kit kat
D: chicken and veg casserole with rice. Lemon jelly.

Today was a hungry day!


----------



## MrsEngland

M still isnt herself but she eat a cracker and an ellas kitchen fruit pouch today.

B- D had a waffle with steawberries, grapes and blueberries and a cup of orange juice
S- D had a orange
L- D had a prawn wrap and boiled eggs and a small bag of sweets
S- Nursery
D- D had vegetable bake at nursery
S- D had a cracker, an ellas kitchen fruit pouch and milk before bed.


----------



## MrsEngland

B- D had a nutri grain and apple slices and grapes with a cup of orange juice. M had a ellas kitchen sachet which she then vomitted back up.
L- D had a jam sandwich, quavers, a babybel, a satsuma and half a doughnut. M had a few quavers.
D- both had broccoli and cauliflower soup and bread. M sicked it back up.
S- D had a raisin broiche and a satsuma with milk.

Poor M still isnt right :*(


----------



## AngelofTroy

Yesterday:

B: 2 Wheatabix and milk, apple slices 
S: half a rice cake 
L: homemade curried veg 'cake' (he called it a cake as it was in a silicon cake case! Basically flour, egg, a little butter and loads of carrot, sweetcorn, spinach and curry powder) hummus and red pepper strips, refused sugar snap peas. 
S: mini pear
D: cauliflower and broccoli cheese, mashed potato, carrots and a small piece of Linda McCartney sausage. 
Kiwifruit and a cup of milk. 

Today:

B: 1.5 Wheatabix with milk and summer berries. 1 lunchbox sized banana. 
S: 1 oat cake
L: 3/4 slice of wholemeal toast with cream cheese, handful of peas and sweetcorn, 2 cucumber slices, a few bites of hummus and roasted veg toastie.
D: Stir fried quorn pieces, mange tout, baby corn, red pepper strips and sugar snap peas with lemon and garlic. Egg fried rice with spring onions and 1 mini spring roll. 
Cup of milk.


----------



## FAB mama

LO doesn't really eat a whole anything, so this is mostly bits and pieces:

B: banana, rice chex cereal
S: strawberries, blueberries, cereal bites, yogurt melts
L: beef/pork/cheese meatballs, carrot slices, melon, maybe a little toast
S: Ella's milk & vanilla cookies
D: baked chicken, corn, carrots, melon (maybe?), veggie straw snack sticks

This was a good day! He's just getting over being sick. He also breastfed many times&#8230; he's obsessed with it since he got sick.


----------



## minties

Today Sophie had:

B: cup of milk, 1/4 slice of toast (wasn't hungry)
S: half an apple, a cube of cheese
L: porridge
S: cup of milk, few slices of avocado, few slices of tomato
D: 1/4 of a chicken breast coated in egg yolk and then coated in whole meal flour and fried, a small home made hashbrown, 2 inches of cucumber, 1/4 of a capsicum, 2 broccoli florets, a handful of green beans, a dice sized cube of cheese, then stole some of my fried egg

She was obviously hungry by dinner time!


----------



## CoffeePuffin

B: Milk, toast
S: Apple 
L: Sausages and beans 
S: Organic biscuit 
D: Burger, potatoes, broccoli, sprouts 
S: Milk


----------



## AngelofTroy

So much food!!!

B: slice of homemade bread with peanut butter, half a lunchbox sized banana, half a natural Greek yoghurt and a cup of milk 
S: mini gingerbread man
L: 1 egg omelette with peas, broccoli and basil in, 3 oat cakes and cheddar cheese slices, nibbled a bit of raw carrot. 
S: homemade sweetcorn and red pepper muffin, half a large plum, 3 blueberries and 2 grapes. 
D: heated up some roast veg but the sweet potato and roast potatoes went mushy and he refused them, so he had a weird combo of roast veggies and pasta cooked with baby friendly stock and a small amount of pesto, a rice cake and a small banana. And milk before bed. 

.


----------



## iwanababybump

Yesterday;

Breakfast: weetabix for L
Cheerios for J
Snack: apple slices
Lunch: tortellini served with salad and garlic bread
Snack: orange segments
Dinner; veggie pizza

Today
Breakfast:
J had nesquick cereal and fruit salad
L had rice crispies and fruit salad

Snack: raisins and a yoghurt 

Lunch:


----------



## MrsEngland

Yesterday-
B- D had toast, M had porridge
S- fruit platter at nursery
L- both had fish pie and veggies followed by jelly
S- veggy platter at nursery
D- both had sausage roll, chips and beans at nursery with yoghurt after
S- both shared a bowl of crisps with me and had milk before bed


They were at nursery all day


----------



## ttcnewbie123

Today:
B: Cheerios and toast
L: phildelphia sandwich, mini sausage rolls and a banana
D- chicken mash and peas
2 yoghurts for pud


----------



## FAB mama

Yesterday LO had&#8230;

B: banana portion and part of a fried egg
L/D: toast, peas, peanut butter crackers, strawberries, chicken nuggets and some more peas! (He had a very very long nap and ate afterwards)

Then we went to a night parade and he had some toddler fruit bar snacks&#8230;not sure what you call them. Ella's snack things...


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: porridge and a lunchbox sized banana, half a straw cup of milk and a couple of bites me daddy's hot cross bun. 
S: grapes and a couple of raspberries 
L: big plate of pasta with tomatoes, mushrooms, broccoli, white beans and grated carrot. Bowl of pineapple. 
S: 3/4 small apple
D: 1.5 slices of homemade goats cheese and onion bread, cottage cheese with pineapple, small piece of daddy's cheddar, refused cherry tomatoes. Few sips of milk.


----------



## Loui1001

B - Rice Krispies, toast, cup of milk
S- rice cake, raisins
L - cheese and ham sandwich (half)
D - beef stew with vegetables, custard and apple


----------



## kazzzzy

B Cheerios & half slice toast
S Banana & raisins
L Scrambled egg & slice of hm brown bread & yogurt
S Malted milk biscuit & apple slices
D Cottage pie & fromage frais after


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: 2 slices of wholemeal toast with peanut butter, bowl of pineapple. Refused raspberries. Cup of milk. 
L: 1 Mediterranean veggie sausage, peas and carrots, refused cheesey mashed potato. 
D: 2 egg omelette with red pepper. Cannellini beans on the side. Yoghurt. 

Just realised he had no snacks today! Guess the big breakfast kept him full.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Today Holly has eaten:

Breakfast - 3/4 of a boiled egg.

Lunch - 3 bites of potato cake, 3 mushrooms, broccoli, 1 bite of carrot.

Snack - bites of lemon (I can't believe she actually likes to eat it like an apple or orange!)

Dinner - 1 potato waffle, 3 small bites of lasagne, 2 bites of bread.


----------



## liz1985

Yesterday noah had

B-weetabix and a banana
D- lasagne ( that I hid loads of veg in lol) and garlic bread, yogurt

No lunch as had late breakfast and early dinner, had 1/2 blueberry muffin and 1/2 an apple inbetween.

Today so far

B- rice crispies

L- cheese sandwhich, pear and yogurt

Dinner will be, pork, new potatoes, carrots and sweetcorn


----------



## leahtaba

B- slice of toast
L- cheese sandwhich with cucumber and grapes
S-banana
D- beef stew packed with veg, two peices of garlic bread, yogurt

milk before bed x


----------



## Meg26

Breakfast: baked apple cookie, milk and a slice of whole wheat toast with butter
Lunch: leftover spaghetti and an apple with a cup of milk
Dinner is going to be: baked chicken with fresh herbs, mashed yams and roasted butternut squash with rosemary and garlic. with a cup of milk

Snack between lunch and dinner will be 1/4cup cheerios (his favorite) and a couple peach slices.


----------



## AngelUK

Milk on waking
B Muesli with banana, half and oaty bar each, half a goodies gingerbread man biscuit each
L For Dominic 3 rice cakes and half a portion of left over beef ragu and peperonata. 
L For Sebastian 3 rice cakes, a few tomato noughts and crosses, 1 stage 2 Ella's Pouch. Both had mango chunks for dessert
1. S Milk, 1 ginger bread man each
2. S after gymboree, half an oaty bar each and one biscotti each
D For Dominic cheese ravioli with more left over peperonata, half a slice of fresh sour dough bread
D For Sebastian a few nibbles of fresh sour dough bread, 1 stage 2 Ella's Kitchen pouch and a few noughts and crosses again.
Both had a Yeo Baby Yoghurt for dessert.


----------



## cat lover

Dd1:
B: Alpen with strawberries and grapes on it
L: Jacket potato with cheese
D: Fish pie & sweetcorn
Snacks: A banana, 2 custard creams

Dd2.
B: Porridge
L: Jacket potato with cheese
D: Chicken, potato & veg stew, a yogurt
Snacks: Strawberries, grapes, a banana, a biscuit

Dd1 has had about 10oz milk and dd2 about 8oz plus water and juice


----------



## MrsEngland

B- both had seeded toast with butter and a bowl of grapes
L- both had chicken bites with potato stars and stole some of my chow mein
S- veggy platter at nursery
D- potato and brocoli soup with bread and yoghurt after
S- both had an apple barny bear thing and some ritz. D also had a yoghurt.

Both had milk before bed.


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: slice of wholemeal toast with peanut butter and a small banana , cup of milk. 
L: half an egg mayo sandwich and a spinach and cheese muffin, small pot of peas and sweetcorn 
S: satsuma
D: couscous with peppers, peas, lemon, raz el hanout and fresh mint, with Moroccan spiced lamb mince and dried apricots. Then a bit of pancake with an ENORMOUS amount of pineapple! And blueberries and blackberries :O a few sips of milk. 

I'd never seen a fruit induced sugar high before tonight but rest assured he will never be getting that amount of fruit before bed again! Like having a bouncy puppy with springs in it's legs on speed!!! :haha: (OH was giving him the fruit to keep him busy while I made the pancakes, and every time he finished what he had he said "more pie apple pease daddy" and melted OH's heart! ) :dohh:


----------



## AngelUK

Angel I can imagine hehe! We only ever give fruit at lunch and yoghurt or fromage frais for dessert in the evening for fear of just that. 

Milk on waking
B Porridge with mushed berries, half an oaty bar each
L Bolognese pasta bake for both boys (mushed down for Sebastian who refused more than half), a couple of rice cakes each, watermelon for dessert
S Milk, 1 goodies gingerbread man each and a small oaty bite each on demand
D More pasta bake, (Ella's Kitchen pouch for Sebastian) rice cakes and a yoghurt each


----------



## Loui1001

B - bowl of Cheerios then another massive bowl of porridge and raspberries. 
L- pasta and fruit
D- cod goujons, rice, carrots cauliflower and broccoli
S- toast, mandarin orange, rice cakes


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: Bowl of porridge with a spoonful of peanut butter mixed in, small handful of blueberries, half a cup of milk left over from the night before. 
L: A few spoonfuls of Covent Garden tomato and basil soup, homemade wholewheat mini 'pizza' bread roll (wholewheat flour, sweetcorn, red pepper, mozzarella, tomato puree, basil leaves and an egg blended up and baked in muffin cases) cucumber sticks and a couple of slices of raw mushroom
S: lunchbox sized banana 
D: tomato pasta with peppers, mushrooms, broccoli and cannellini beans. 
Milk before bed.


----------



## MrsEngland

B- both had waffles and strawberries
S- both had half a pack of quavers in the car
L- both had fish and chips and peas then a jam and custard cake
D- both had cheese omelette, sweetcorn and D had some cooked chicken pieces. Both had an organic yoghurt and a satsuma.

Both had milk before bed and D had an apple barny bar as a treat from her reward chart.

Not a good day as we were at the in laws for lunch and in the car for 4 hours!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

b- buttered toast 2 slices 
l- Crackers and cheese, organix crisps, raisins 
d- spaghetti bolognaise with added veg and strawberry natural yoghurt for pudding 
s- a few breadsticks and a yoghurt


----------



## MrsButterfly

B - weetabix and cup of milk
S - babybel cheese
L - veggie and lentil curry, yogurt and carrot cake bar
S - banana
D - cheese omelette and grapes and blueberries
Milk before bed


----------



## kazzzzy

B Porridge with blueberries
S Banana
L Omelette with mushrooms, onions & sweetcorn & 2 crackers with cheese
S Pear & rice cake
D Chicken & brocolli pasta bake 
Milk before bed


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: slice of wholemeal toast with peanut butter, pineapple slices and a quarter of an apple. Half a cup of milk. 
L: tomato and vegetable pasta and 2 quorn mini kievs
S: unsalted sweet potato crisps, a small banana. 
D: 2 ASDA potato stars and creamy quorn, broccoli, sweetcorn and mushroom casserole, blueberries and 1 Wheatabix with milk on request! No milk before bed as I put it on the Wheatabix.


----------



## FAB mama

Lots of breastfeeds and&#8230;

B: About 1/8th of a banana, little bit of hashbrowns
S #1: watermelon cubes
S #2: slice of roast beef 
L: apple cubes, pasta with olive oil
S #3: 2 banana biscuits
D: veggie straw potato snacks, meatballs (was offered, but I don't think he ate: apple, peas, bread, rice/yogurt bar and a berry fiddlestick snack)


----------



## mwah_xx

AngelofTroy said:


> B: Bowl of porridge with a spoonful of peanut butter mixed in, small handful of blueberries, half a cup of milk left over from the night before.
> L: A few spoonfuls of Covent Garden tomato and basil soup, homemade wholewheat mini 'pizza' bread roll (wholewheat flour, sweetcorn, red pepper, mozzarella, tomato puree, basil leaves and an egg blended up and baked in muffin cases) cucumber sticks and a couple of slices of raw mushroom
> S: lunchbox sized banana
> D: tomato pasta with peppers, mushrooms, broccoli and cannellini beans.
> Milk before bed.

Can you tell me the recipe for pizza bread or pm?! I always look at what you feed Micah and think mmmmm!


----------



## iwanababybump

Today
Breakfast: (both) Cheerios, toast with jam and lemon curd on, fruit salad

Snack (Both) organix carrot sticks

Lunch: (both) Mediterranean cod with roasted vegetable couscous and carrots
Banana, oat custard pot

Snack: (both) blueberry rice cakes 

Tea: (both) turkey numbers, smiley faces and night garden spaghetti
Yoghurt


----------



## CandyJ

breakfast - scrambled eggs, yogurt, ore milk porridge
lunch - broth, bread, vegetables


----------



## AngelofTroy

mwah_xx said:


> AngelofTroy said:
> 
> 
> B: Bowl of porridge with a spoonful of peanut butter mixed in, small handful of blueberries, half a cup of milk left over from the night before.
> L: A few spoonfuls of Covent Garden tomato and basil soup, homemade wholewheat mini 'pizza' bread roll (wholewheat flour, sweetcorn, red pepper, mozzarella, tomato puree, basil leaves and an egg blended up and baked in muffin cases) cucumber sticks and a couple of slices of raw mushroom
> S: lunchbox sized banana
> D: tomato pasta with peppers, mushrooms, broccoli and cannellini beans.
> Milk before bed.
> 
> Can you tell me the recipe for pizza bread or pm?! I always look at what you feed Micah and think mmmmm!Click to expand...

Awww thank you! I kinda made it up as I went along but it was basically:

Half a mug of sweetcorn and chopped red pepper chucked in the food processor, then added in 1 beaten egg, a tablespoon of olive oil, 140g wholewheat flour, a handful of grated mozzarella, some basil leaves and a good squirt of tomato puree. Turned the food processor back on until it was all mixed in and spooned into a muffin tray. It made 6 small muffins. 

I usually use the basic 1 egg, 140g flour and 75g butter as a base but we were out of butter!


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: English muffin with peanut butter, half an orange and a few sips of milk 
S: a big unsalted rice cake 
L: shared with a friend so a bit of a mix, bits of a wholemeal 'pizza' muffin, a small banana, some grapes, some mini oatcakes, a quarter of a quorn fillet, handful of peas and sweetcorn a few bites of malt loaf. 
S: half a banana
D: slice of bean burger with grated cheese, a couple of baked potato wedges, cucumber, spring onion and tomato salad and hummus. 
Milk before bed


----------



## mwah_xx

AngelofTroy said:


> mwah_xx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AngelofTroy said:
> 
> 
> B: Bowl of porridge with a spoonful of peanut butter mixed in, small handful of blueberries, half a cup of milk left over from the night before.
> L: A few spoonfuls of Covent Garden tomato and basil soup, homemade wholewheat mini 'pizza' bread roll (wholewheat flour, sweetcorn, red pepper, mozzarella, tomato puree, basil leaves and an egg blended up and baked in muffin cases) cucumber sticks and a couple of slices of raw mushroom
> S: lunchbox sized banana
> D: tomato pasta with peppers, mushrooms, broccoli and cannellini beans.
> Milk before bed.
> 
> Can you tell me the recipe for pizza bread or pm?! I always look at what you feed Micah and think mmmmm!Click to expand...
> 
> Awww thank you! I kinda made it up as I went along but it was basically:
> 
> Half a mug of sweetcorn and chopped red pepper chucked in the food processor, then added in 1 beaten egg, a tablespoon of olive oil, 140g wholewheat flour, a handful of grated mozzarella, some basil leaves and a good squirt of tomato puree. Turned the food processor back on until it was all mixed in and spooned into a muffin tray. It made 6 small muffins.
> 
> I usually use the basic 1 egg, 140g flour and 75g butter as a base but we were out of butter!Click to expand...


Totally making this today!


----------



## Indigo77

B---tangerine & cheese
L---tomato, cucumber, green pepper, apple salad w balsamic vinegrette 
S---apricots & cashews
D---stir fried veggies (broccoli, peppers, spring onions, corn, peas) over basmati rice


----------



## mwah_xx

Yesterday:

B - homemade fruit bread, strawberries, blueberries
S - plum and shared mummy and daddy's late breakfast, toast, egg, sausage, beans!
L - cucumber, carrot, cheese cubes, hummus and half a piece of pitta
Yogurt
S - banana, half a bag of quavers and shared mummy's lemon tart
D - chicken drumstick, potato wedges, cauliflower pea and carrot mash 
Grapes and more blueberries


Starting to struggle to get more veg into him. Resorting to hiding it in mashed potato, in pasta sauces. I made angela pizza bread with loads of extra veggies.

Any other tips?? I also have a dh who is veggie shy!


----------



## AngelofTroy

mwah_xx said:


> Yesterday:
> 
> B - homemade fruit bread, strawberries, blueberries
> S - plum and shared mummy and daddy's late breakfast, toast, egg, sausage, beans!
> L - cucumber, carrot, cheese cubes, hummus and half a piece of pitta
> Yogurt
> S - banana, half a bag of quavers and shared mummy's lemon tart
> D - chicken drumstick, potato wedges, cauliflower pea and carrot mash
> Grapes and more blueberries
> 
> 
> Starting to struggle to get more veg into him. Resorting to hiding it in mashed potato, in pasta sauces. I made angela pizza bread with loads of extra veggies.
> 
> Any other tips?? I also have a dh who is veggie shy!

I put veggies in everything, more to save money by bulking things out than anything! You can grate carrot, courgette, cauliflower etc into most saucy things, add tinned lentils in with any mince dish, chuck those frozen spinach cubes into risotto/pasta sauce.

Also have you tried different shapes? Making faces etc?


----------



## mwah_xx

AngelofTroy said:


> mwah_xx said:
> 
> 
> Yesterday:
> 
> B - homemade fruit bread, strawberries, blueberries
> S - plum and shared mummy and daddy's late breakfast, toast, egg, sausage, beans!
> L - cucumber, carrot, cheese cubes, hummus and half a piece of pitta
> Yogurt
> S - banana, half a bag of quavers and shared mummy's lemon tart
> D - chicken drumstick, potato wedges, cauliflower pea and carrot mash
> Grapes and more blueberries
> 
> 
> Starting to struggle to get more veg into him. Resorting to hiding it in mashed potato, in pasta sauces. I made angela pizza bread with loads of extra veggies.
> 
> Any other tips?? I also have a dh who is veggie shy!
> 
> I put veggies in everything, more to save money by bulking things out than anything! You can grate carrot, courgette, cauliflower etc into most saucy things, add tinned lentils in with any mince dish, chuck those frozen spinach cubes into risotto/pasta sauce.
> 
> Also have you tried different shapes? Making faces etc?Click to expand...

Maybe I should start doing more things in sauce!!! Pizza bread....not a success!


----------



## AngelofTroy

mwah_xx said:


> AngelofTroy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mwah_xx said:
> 
> 
> Yesterday:
> 
> B - homemade fruit bread, strawberries, blueberries
> S - plum and shared mummy and daddy's late breakfast, toast, egg, sausage, beans!
> L - cucumber, carrot, cheese cubes, hummus and half a piece of pitta
> Yogurt
> S - banana, half a bag of quavers and shared mummy's lemon tart
> D - chicken drumstick, potato wedges, cauliflower pea and carrot mash
> Grapes and more blueberries
> 
> 
> Starting to struggle to get more veg into him. Resorting to hiding it in mashed potato, in pasta sauces. I made angela pizza bread with loads of extra veggies.
> 
> Any other tips?? I also have a dh who is veggie shy!
> 
> I put veggies in everything, more to save money by bulking things out than anything! You can grate carrot, courgette, cauliflower etc into most saucy things, add tinned lentils in with any mince dish, chuck those frozen spinach cubes into risotto/pasta sauce.
> 
> Also have you tried different shapes? Making faces etc?Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe I should start doing more things in sauce!!! Pizza bread....not a success!Click to expand...

Oh no! Have you tried the muffin recipe I linked a few pages back? They're a bit lighter and more cake-like and easy to hide things in!


----------



## iwanababybump

Today

Breakfast: (both) Cheerios and toast with jam and lemon curd

Snack: (both) a biscuit at nanas

Lunch: (Jamie) tuna sandwiches with organix nought and crosses and a yoghurt
(Luke) mushroom soup with bread organix nought and crosses and a yoghurt

Snack: (both) orange segments and banana chunks 

Dinner: (both) fish flippers, smiley faces and ratatouille 
Jam and coconut sponge with pink custard


----------



## MrsEngland

Yesterday-
B- both had a waffle and apple slices with an ellas kitchen yoghurt
S- both had a few pringles and some yoghurt raisins
L- both had chicken and avocado quesadillas with spicy red pepper rice and an orange after
S- both had cucumber sticks and sweetcorn
D- both had chilli and rice followed by a muller corner
S- D had some fruit flakes both had milk

Today- 
B- both had porridge with raisins in and a little honey. D haf strawberries.
S- both had apple slices and shared some quavers
L- D had pasta salad, M refused anything
S- both stole some of daddies chilli beef and rice and prawn crackers
D- homemade veggy pizza with peppers, tomatoes and sweetcorn
S- both had milk before bed


----------



## sequeena

B - 1 crumpet with nutella
L - oak smoked ham and leerdammer wholemeal sandwich
D - spaghetti bolognese and grated cheese
S - peanuts, raisins, babybel, small milkybar, 3 fromage frais, cereal bar


----------



## Indigo77

B---Apple & peanut butter
L---Caprese Salad
S---Grapes & cheese
D---Lemon-Spinach-Chickpea dish w feta cheese & French baguette


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: Porridge with grated apple, cinnamon and raisins
S: Blueberries
L: Couscous, peas, spring onions, tomatoes and hummus
S: Most of daddy's icecream!!! :blush: and a rice cake
D: Peanut butter sandwich, a small banana, a handful of organix noughts and crosses crisps and a plum
Milk before bed.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Today Holly has eaten:

Breakfast - whole slice of toast, 2 bites of boiled egg.

Lunch - a few pieces of wholewheat pasta, peas. 

Dinner - a few spoons of mince, a few bites of potato waffle, raisins.


----------



## MrsButterfly

B - weetabix and cup of milk
L - cheese sandwich, apple, couple of cheddars
S - grapes, biscuit
D - vegetable and potato cake thing, cheese.
Milk before bed.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

B- 2 slices butter on toast 
S- 1 packet raisins 
L- Cheese on 2 oat crackers 
S- organix goodies tomato puffs 
D- beef veg and lentil curry 
S- organic bio-live strawberry yoghurt 

drinks water and milk before bed


----------



## tinkerbelle93

today Oliver has had: 

Breakfast: one slice of buttered toast, small bowl of natural strawberry yoghurt 
Snack: heinz biscotti biscuit 
Lunch: 2 oat crackers with cheese. 
Snack: a whole tangerine. 
Dinner: Fish Fingers


----------



## Indigo77

B----buttered toast
L----frozen grapes, cheese
S----apricots & Os
D----chicken pita, hummus, tabbouleh


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: half an English muffin with peanut butter and 2 plums
L: couscous with lots of veg, a quorn fillet and dried apricots and hummus. 
D: half a tortilla wrap, quorn pieces, peppers, onion and sweet potato with smoked paprika. A Wheatabix biscuit with milk.


----------



## sequeena

B - 2 fromage frais, small amount banana
L - leerdammer and ham sandwich, 2 bowls of grapes
D - small portion cottage pie and extra veg followed by 2 fromage frais
S - crunch white chocolate bar ('treat' for managing to walk to the shop without his ankles giving out), peanuts


----------



## kerrie24

Owen has a toast with jam on for breakfast and then ham,cheese and grapes for lunch.
Later I am making sweet and sour chicken with potato wedges and corn.


----------



## kazzzzy

B Porridge & raspberries
S Banana
L Wrap with chicken, lettuce & sweetcorn 
S Yogurt & grapes 
D Lasagne & small piece of garlic bread
She will have milk before bed


----------



## Indigo77

B---kefir
L--- toast, cheese, cherry tomatoes 
S---watermelon
D--- pork chops, broccoli, Shepard salad


----------



## iwanababybump

Breakfast 
(J) Cheerios and a fruit pot
(L) weetabix with 1/2 a fruit pot mixed in

Snack
(Both) Apple slices

Lunch
(Both) tuna pasta bake, green beans and carrots
Ella's kitchen fromage frais with apricots

Snack
(Both) orange segments

Dinner
(Both) meatballs in tomato sauce, smiley face waffles, peas and carrots
Banana chunks


----------



## MrsButterfly

B - weetabix and cup of milk
L - homemade fish fingers and potato wedges. Yogurt.
S - cheese, banana
D - 1/2 hot cross bun, grapes, fruit pot
Milk before bed


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Today: 

Breakfast: Refused anything. 
Lunch: Crackers and cheese, organix spicy stars crisps. 
Dinner: Half a bowlful of spaghetti bolognaise 
Snacks: Raisins, a bowl of grapes, a few pieces of nectarine, another bag of organix crisps


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: porridge with a plum and a small orange 
S: rice cake and a small banana 
L: hummus sandwich and 2 fish fingers, 3 cherry tomatoes and a spring onion
D: spinach, leek, pea and goat's cheese risotto, a small pear and some milk before bed


----------



## MrsEngland

B- both had a waffle and orange
S- both had a few smarties
L- both had spinach and mushroom fratarta, sweet potato baked n mashed and cabbage and leeks followed by lemon drizzle cake
S-both had fruit plate at nursery
D- both had cheese omelette and beans at nursery and a yoghurt
S- both had a slice of monteray jack cheese ( D requested) and D had a few of my pringles.
both had milk at bed time.


----------



## Indigo77

Today, Mister decided he would only eat 1 item per meal....

B---Tangerines
L---Cucumber
S---Apricots
D---Cheese risotto

:wacko:


----------



## MrsEngland

Bit of an odd day as we hardly had any food til i did the shopping! 

B- quakers oat and milk breakfast biscuits and satsumas
S- bag of quavers for M and squares for D, D also had a plain cracker
L- both had cheesy leek omelette, m had a strawberry yoghurt and D had a banana custard pot
S- veggy plate at nursery
D- tuna pasta bake at nursery
S- D had a choc coin as a reward from her chart and both had milk before bed


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: slice of white toast with peanut butter and some apple slices, cup of milk 
L: 2 egg omelette with red pepper, peas and leeks 
S: most of a large banana, half a small pear and a bite of a friend's malt loaf, then a rice cake as he was hungry while I sorted the dinner 
D: homemade goats cheese and onion bread, 3 olives, some aubergines in tomato sauce (tinned) cucumber, cherry tomatoes and radish salad. Refused rocket and dolmades. Milk before bed


----------



## AngelofTroy

Lol me again I'm a bit obsessed with this thread as it makes me think about what he's eating and I can look back at a week or so and see if he's had sausages 3 times that week or whatever.

B: 1/3 of a tin of reduced sugar and salt baked beans and a slice of toast, a plum and a cup of milk 
S: small banana and 2 oat cakes 
L: slice of homemade goats cheese and onion bread, cucumber and cherry tomatoes. Refused rocket and dolmades. 
S: mini pear
D: tomato and vegetable pasta (peppers, onion, peas and mushroom), 2 pineapple rings and a cup of milk.


----------



## Indigo77

B---cereal & banana in milk
L---grapes, cheese & veggie quesadilla
S---altoids & gum :-0
D---cheese risotto & cherry tomatoes


----------



## biglebowski

B - rice crispies, half a slice of toast, grapes & raisins
S - 2 home made cheese straws
L - veg & barley broth, some of my roll to dip, apple slices
S - ellas kitchen smoothie
D - turkey meatballs & pasta, natural yoghurt, most of a small banana


----------



## MrsEngland

B- both had oat and milk breakfast biscuits, coconut greek yoghurt and a punnet of raspberries between them
S- D had a pear
L- D had a cheeseburger, fries and a milkshake. M had nuggets and fries.
S- fruit plate at nursery
D- both had spaghetti bolognese at nursery
S- both had a cracker and milk, D also had half my ham cheese sandwich ( shes always hungry after nursery!).


----------



## Iveneverseen

He had warm milk when he got up.

Breakfast he had a bowl of rice krispie's, (with full fat milk) a small greek yoghurt with fruit puree and a small bowl of fruit (strawberries, blueberries, raspberries and raisons)


----------



## kazzzzy

B Porridge & banana
S Raisins & grapes
L Cheese toastie & yogurt
S Rice cake & grapes
D Pork, mash potato, carrots & sweetcorn
Milk before bed


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: scrambled eggs and a slice of toast, 2 slices of tinned pineapple 
S: small banana and an oatcake 
L: vegetable curry 'cake', cucumber and a quorn fillet, refused radish and cherry tomatoes. 
S: another oatcake and 2 mini gingerbread men 
D: a small amount of toad in the hole (but he was a bit suspicious!) lots of carrots and broccoli, refused potato. Had grapes, kiwi and blueberries on request! And a small cup of milk.


----------



## sequeena

B - 1 crumpet with nutella
L - leerdammer and ham sandwich (didn't eat wholemeal bread), bowl of grapes
D - sausage casserole and mash (ate sausage, left mash and veg)
S - 2 fromage frais, babybel, cashew nuts, grapes, half a bag organix carrot crisps, 2 fromage frais


----------



## bumblebeexo

B - scrambled egg and a slice of toast
S - chocolate covered raisins
L - cheese sandwich, tomato soup and natural yoghurt
D - haddock and homemade (healthy!) chips, beetroot, sweetcorn


----------



## bumblebeexo

Yesterday..

B - porridge, pear 
S - grapes, dried dates, rice cake
L - ham and cheese wrap, yoghurt
D - lasagne, garlic bread


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Today 

b: Butter on toast, one strawberry 
s: Organix oat and raisin bar 
L: grated cheese, breadsticks and raisins 
s: organix crisp puffs 
D: cottage pie and veg 
s: apple


----------



## FAB mama

Today wasn't a great day for eating I think another molar is coming in.

Basically to sum up the entire day, he had 1/4 banana, 1/2 an Ella's cookie, 1/2 an Ella's oat bar, 1/2 a small meatball (with carrots snuck in), a small chunk of cantaloupe, a small piece of bread, some crunchy veggie potato snack things, a few blueberry cereal "bites". I probably forgot something, but it wasn't much. :( 

:shrug: I wish he would eat more!


----------



## mwah_xx

I've now figured he can eat with a spoon so we've been playing with what he eats. 

Yesterday:

B - 1.5 weetabix and blueberries with whole milk
S - banana
L - he split his lip open yesterday so had a thrown together lunch after it happened, ham and cheese roll, raisins, carrot puffs, quavers
S - plum and slice of watermelon
D - salmon with Philly and breadcrumbs. And sneaky veg mash potato (potato cauliflower brocolli and peas)
Homemade rice pudding and strawberries


----------



## MrsEngland

Yesterday-
B- both had peanut butter on toast, organic yoghurt and strawberries
S- both had an oat and milk biscuit D had a pear too
L- both had a whole grain tortilla with passata and cheese and ham melted, sticks of cucumber and pepper, a few mini cheddars. A satsuma and apple and banana puree pouch each
S- both had malt loaf at nursery
D- both had cottage pie at nursery
S- D had a pear and half a ham and cheese sandwich. Milk for both before bed

Today-
B- D had ham on toast and a satsuma. M had leek omelette and toast.
S- D had a pear. Both had mini cheddars.
L- both had chicken breast in a passata, pepper and onion sauce with rice and garden peas. A satsuma and small piece of panettone.
S- wafer biscuits at nursery
D- creamy spinach soup and bread at nursery.
S- D had a pear and a banana. M had an oat biscuit. Both had milk.


----------



## AngelUK

Milk on waking

B almost 1 1/2 slices of buttered toast each, two mini oaty bites and a organix gingerbread man each (biggest breakfast I have ever known Sebastian to eat)

L Dominic had 6 organix noughts and crosses, cucumber, 1 stick of Mini Moo cheese, some cold chicken breast and a slice of fresh crusty bread with a bit of butter; Sebastian had 6 organix noughts and crosses and one Plum stage 2 pouch (refused a second and also a slice of fresh crusty bread with a bit of butter); Both had watermelon chunks for dessert

S Milk and a gingerbread-man each, later, after gymbo each had 2 mini oaty bites

D Dominic had pasta bolognese; Sebastian had 1 1/2 Plum stage 2 pouches, each had a yeo baby yoghurt for dessert


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: 2 tiny slices of wholemeal toast (half size loaf) with peanut butter. Some raisins and 3 dried apricots. A cup of milk. 
L: spinach, pepper and tomato pasta, 2 spoonfuls of my lentil soup. 
S: 2 slices of tinned pineapple, some pieces of my herb bread stick and a tiny bit of beef jerky! 
D: egg fried rice with peas and spring onion, some quorn and noodles in a garlic sauce and a small amount of reduced sugar sweet and sour sauce on vegetables. 
Half a natural yoghurt and a couple of slices of banana. 
Cup of milk before bed.


----------



## Indigo77

B---banana-blackberry-raspberry-milk smoothie
L---He ate at my ILs & I forgot to ask :dohh:
S---banana-blackberry-raspberry-milk popsicle 
D---chicken pita w cucumber-yogurt sauce & salad


----------



## twobecome3

bits of cheese! everything else - onto the floor :)


----------



## kazzzzy

B Cheerios & slice of toast 
L 1 Sausage, scrambled egg, half slice of toast & beans
S Yogurt & grapes
D HM Chicken gougons, potato wedges & sweetcorn
Milk before bed


----------



## tinkerbelle93

B- Half a banana, organix oat and raisin bar 
S- Raisins 
L- Cheese slices, breadsticks, half a banana 
D- Chicken nuggets and spaghetti hoops 
S- Natural peach yoghurt, bowl of grapes


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: 1/3 tin of reduced sugar and salt baked beans and a small piece of wholemeal toast, 2 slices of pineapple 
L: homemade 'pizza man' (dough in a gingerbread man shape with pizza toppings)
D: 2 egg omelette with cherry tomatoes, leeks, peppers and cheese.


----------



## Indigo77

B---fruit & yogurt smoothie
L---a corn muffin w a pea-onion-tomato-olive oil-dill dish
S---raisins & Os
D---a corn muffin w a great northern bean-onion-green pepper-tomato-corn-pea dish


----------



## AngelofTroy

Indigo77 said:


> B---fruit & yogurt smoothie
> L---a corn muffin w a pea-onion-tomato-olive oil-dill dish
> S---raisins & Os
> D---a corn muffin w a great northern bean-onion-green pepper-tomato-corn-pea dish

I hope you don't mind me asking, but what are Os?


----------



## Indigo77

They're like organic Cheerios


----------



## AngelofTroy

Indigo77 said:


> They're like organic Cheerios

Ahh thank you! :dohh:


----------



## bumblebeexo

B - 2 weetabix
S - banana and mango
L - roast beef, mashed potato, peas, carrots and brocolli (with gravy) and icecream for pudding
D - scrambled egg, beans and cheese


----------



## kazzzzy

B 2 Weetabix & small banana
S Plum 
D Cottage pie & roast potato
S half choc cupcake & grapes
T Wrap with chicken & cheese & yogurt
Milk before bed


----------



## tinkerbelle93

B: Small banana 
S: Organix raisin and oat bar, organix cheese puffs 
L: Cheese and crackers, a bowl of grapes, small chocolate muffin and a few pringles (were out on a picnic) 
D: chicken, sweetcorn, pea and pepper curry with rice 
S: A few banana chunks, cherry natural yoghurt


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: 1.5 slices of homemade wholemeal seeded bread with peanut butter. Refused to try honey. 1.5 satsumas and a small cup of milk. 
L: offered veggie haggis, swede and carrot mash, runner beans, carrots, leeks and boiled potatoes with a small drizzle of gravy he ate the carrots picked at anything the gravy touched and chucked everything else on the floor! 
S: banana
D: pasta with tomatoes and vegetables. Milk before bed.


----------



## Indigo77

B---grapes, tangerine & Os
L---cucumber, cherry tomatoes, cheese & pita
S---berry smoothie
D---broiled chicken breast, asparagus, red potatoes


----------



## bumblebeexo

B - weetabix
L - hot dog, pineapple, yoghurt
S - raisins, organix puffs
D - salmon, quinoa, broccoli


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: slice of toast with peanut butter, 1.5 satsumas and a bite of my cinnamon and raisin bagel. Milk
S: 1 oatcake, 1 unsalted rice cake and half a small banana 
L: half a homemade spiced vegetable muffin thingy, refused cherry tomatoes and salad leaves 
S: a few bites of apple and a bite or 2 of carrot cake. Cranberries.
D: homemade lentil and vegetable biriani, natural yoghurt and milk before bed.


----------



## Indigo77

B---frozen berries
L---fruit smoothie popcicles
D---cold watermelon

(Teething)


----------



## Chris77

PJ has just "graduated" from Feeding Therapy (was diagnosed with Failure To Thrive) so we're still working on quantities of food. 

B - half a granola bar, piece of bacon, milk with carnation 
L - 1 chicken nuggets, milk with carnation
S - peanuts and pretzels, milk with carnation
D - 1 tbsp Pastina
S - milk with carnation


This is all a huge improvement considering 5 months ago he wasn't chewing and swallowing food at all. He drinks milk with


----------



## MrsEngland

Yesterday-
B- both had granola and coconut greek yoghurt.
S- both had pear and a few mini eggs
L- both had pasta with pesto, sweetcorn and sausage. Both had a fromage frais and an orange
S- fruit plate at nursery
D- both had cheesy beans and mash at nursery 
S- both had a banana and milk

Today-
B- D had 2 waffles and M had a weetabix with whole milk. Both shared a punnet of raspberries
S- both had a few skips
L- both had homemade chicken, potato and leek soup with malt bloomer bread. Both had stewed rhubarb and greek yoghurt and D had a pear and M had an orange.
S- malt loaf at nursery.
D- both had corned beef hash at nursery
S- D had an orange and both had milk


----------



## tinkerbelle93

b: tiny bit of banana 
s: bag of organix crisps 
l: tiny bit of toast 
d: few bits of fish finger and potato smilies 
s: half a bowl of grapes 

hardly any appetite today!


----------



## Indigo77

I guess the teething is over already...

B---watermelon & 2 bananas
S---cereal & diced apricots in milk
L---huge bowl of potato soup
S---more watermelon
D---grilled cheese sandwich & salad


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: porridge, a kiwi and 1.5 satsumas
L: curried parsnip topped veggie cottage pie 
S: mini apple 
D: tomatoey pasta with cannellini beans, mushrooms, peppers and peas. 
A small banana and a few sips of milk


----------



## mwah_xx

Yesterday:

Milk
B - piece homemade fruit bread and butter, handful blueberries (in the car on the way to nursery)
S - honey and crackers (nursery)
L - tomato soup, strawberry cake (nursery)
S - banana
S - watermelon
D - chicken leg, mashed potato brocolli peas and sweetcorn
2 petit filous.....new word learnt "more"


----------



## AngelofTroy

mwah_xx said:


> Yesterday:
> 
> Milk
> B - piece homemade fruit bread and butter, handful blueberries (in the car on the way to nursery)
> S - honey and crackers (nursery)
> L - tomato soup, strawberry cake (nursery)
> S - banana
> S - watermelon
> D - chicken leg, mashed potato brocolli peas and sweetcorn
> 2 petit filous.....new word learnt "more"

I just noticed our LOs are only one day apart!


----------



## bumblebeexo

B - weetabix
S - banana
L - pasta with bolognese, yoghurt and mixed fruit - pear and peach
D - steak, mashed potato, gravy, carrots, peas and green beans


----------



## leahtaba

B- milk and a banana after refusing toast
L- three fish fingers and some grapes
S- Half a cookie 
D- cauliflower grills, chips and carrot battons
milk before bed


----------



## leahtaba

AngelofTroy said:


> B: porridge, a kiwi and 1.5 satsumas
> L: curried parsnip topped veggie cottage pie
> S: mini apple
> D: tomatoey pasta with cannellini beans, mushrooms, peppers and peas.
> A small banana and a few sips of milk


I love your sons varied diet and love reading your updates on this thread! I have terrible food envy as my LO is sooooo fussy :haha:


----------



## kazzzzy

B Porridge & small banana
S Grapes
L Cheese toastie & yogurt
S Rice cake with peanut butter & satsuma
D Lasagne & garlic bread
Milk before bed


----------



## tinkerbelle93

B- Some raisins, refused everything else. 
S- 1 oat cracker, some organix crisps 
L- A few tiny bits of chicken breast and a roast potato, refused the rest of them and his vegetables and yorkshires. 
S- A few raisins 
D- Refused anything 

Still no appetite today bless him :( Waiting for him to come down with a cold or something he's sounding a little chesty


----------



## AngelofTroy

leahtaba said:


> AngelofTroy said:
> 
> 
> B: porridge, a kiwi and 1.5 satsumas
> L: curried parsnip topped veggie cottage pie
> S: mini apple
> D: tomatoey pasta with cannellini beans, mushrooms, peppers and peas.
> A small banana and a few sips of milk
> 
> 
> I love your sons varied diet and love reading your updates on this thread! I have terrible food envy as my LO is sooooo fussy :haha:Click to expand...

Aww thank you  I am lucky, he can be fussy sometimes but generally he's a bit of a human dustbin!

B: toast with peanut butter, 1 kiwifruit and a satsuma. 
L: jacket potato with tuna mayo
S: some organix cheese puffs and a small banana 
D: I don't know, I'm at work so OH has fed him tonight, maybe omelette?


----------



## mwah_xx

AngelofTroy said:


> mwah_xx said:
> 
> 
> Yesterday:
> 
> Milk
> B - piece homemade fruit bread and butter, handful blueberries (in the car on the way to nursery)
> S - honey and crackers (nursery)
> L - tomato soup, strawberry cake (nursery)
> S - banana
> S - watermelon
> D - chicken leg, mashed potato brocolli peas and sweetcorn
> 2 petit filous.....new word learnt "more"
> 
> I just noticed our LOs are only one day apart!Click to expand...


Ooh they are! Isn't this just a lovely age? Frustrating at times but rewarding!


----------



## AngelofTroy

mwah_xx said:


> AngelofTroy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mwah_xx said:
> 
> 
> Yesterday:
> 
> Milk
> B - piece homemade fruit bread and butter, handful blueberries (in the car on the way to nursery)
> S - honey and crackers (nursery)
> L - tomato soup, strawberry cake (nursery)
> S - banana
> S - watermelon
> D - chicken leg, mashed potato brocolli peas and sweetcorn
> 2 petit filous.....new word learnt "more"
> 
> I just noticed our LOs are only one day apart!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ooh they are! Isn't this just a lovely age? Frustrating at times but rewarding!Click to expand...

Yes it is, so much fun!


----------



## katestar53

B - Morning milk, Weetabix & banana 
S - Raison pancakes, pineapple
L - Crackers, cheese, ham, cucumber, quavers, pineapple
S - Yougurt covered rice cake, satsuma
D - Tomato & cheese pasta, garlic bread
Bedtime milk


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: 1/3 tin of spaghetti in tomato sauce on toast, satsuma and half a pot of natural yoghurt. 
S: 2 oat cakes 
L: half a cinnamon bagel with peanut butter a small bowl of peas and sweetcorn and a kiwifruit. Small cup of milk. 
S: half a small banana, plate of cucumber cubes and a raw spring onion! 
D: tomato and basil pasta dish with cannellini beans and mushrooms. Milk in a straw cup.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Today Holly has eaten:

Breakfast - 1/2 a bowl of oatmeal, 1/2 a boiled egg, 1.5 mushrooms, a few cornflakes.

Lunch - rice, peas, 1 bite of garlic bread, 1/2 a banana.

Snack - 3 bites of tuna, 1 bite of apple pie.

Dinner - cod and chips.


----------



## bumblebeexo

B - weetabix (she seems to have this every day just now, but she loves it!)
S - banana
L - boiled egg, toast fingers, strawberry yoghurt
D - mince, mashed tatties, carrots and peas


----------



## kazzzzy

B Porridge & raspberries
S Banana
L Pasta with tuna & cheese
S Yogurt & grapes
D half chicken breast, mash potato, carrots & small piece of broccoli
Milk before bed


----------



## MrsEngland

B- both had weetabix with whole milk and banana and apple puree to sweeten
S- D had a pear and they both had a banana
L- both had homemade veggy lasagne and garlic bread followed by homemade coconut rice pudding and a satsuma each
S- wafer biscuit at nursery
D- both had veggy bake at nursery
S- both had a cracker and a fromage frais then milk before bed


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Cheerios
Toast
Milk
Jam sarnie,4 pom bears, 2 strawberrys
5 slices banana


----------



## baileybubs

B - weetabix and kiwi
S - some of MILs toast whilst I was working 
L - unsure MIL gave her lunch and I forgot to ask!
D - spaghetti and sausages on toast, rice pudding, banana and pineapple
Bedtime milk


----------



## biglebowski

B - rice crispies, grapes & raisins
S - a banana
L - sweet potato & butternut squash soup, bread dippers & some of my cheese toastie. An ellas kitchen smoothie
D - gnocchi with some grated cheese on top & a small corn on the cob, some orange wedges & a bowl of natural yoghurt


----------



## iwanababybump

Today the boys have had 

Breakfast (L) weetabix, toast with jam and lemon curd
(J) Cheerios and toast with jam and lemon curd

Snack (both) rich tea biscuit

Lunch (both) fish in a cheesey ratatouille sauce served with sweet potato mash, peas and sweetcorn
Grapes and strawberries with fromage frais

Snack (both) organix cheese puffs

Dinner (both) sausage, waffles and baked beans
Banana and mandarin segments with custard


----------



## kazzzzy

B Toasted bagel & small banana
S Grapes & raisins
L 2 fish fingers & beans & half slice toast
S Rice cake with peanut butter & grapes
D Cod in breadcrumbs, mash potato, peas & sweetcorn & fromage frais after
Milk before bed


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: scrambled eggs on wholemeal toast, half a small apple and some milk 
L: Ikea organic moose pasta in a veggie tomato sauce
S: half a banana
D: breaded plaice, mashed potato, peas and broccoli, nearly 2 pears! As stole his Grandad's! Milk before bed.


----------



## MrsEngland

B- D had oat and milk breakfast biscuits and a satsuma and an organic blueberry and banana fruit pouch, M had weetabix with whole milk and an organic raspberry and pear fruit pouch.
S- both had an orange and a few skips.
L- both had a small jacket potato with tuna and sweetcorn, D also had some grated cheddar. Both had coconut greek yoghurt and a few malteasers my mum gave them.
S- not sure what it was at nursery
D- both had fish fingers, carrots, peas and corn at nursery
S- D had a crumpet and both had milk


----------



## FAB mama

B: 1/2 a fried egg

L: ham pieces, a few french fries, some melon

D: turkey meatballs, piece of banana

He was offered quite a few other things, but only took a bite or two if anything.


----------



## MrsEngland

B- both had weetabix with whole milk, M had a buttered crumpet and D had blueberries and banana
S- both had oat and milk biscuit
L- both had fish fingers, sweet potato waffles, baby corn and baby carrots. D had raspberry and custard, M had banana and custard and both had some chocolate from an easter daddy was eating.
D- both had pasta with butter and grated cheddar followed by coconut greek yoghurt.
S- both had milk before bed


----------



## baileybubs

B - wholemeal toast with peanut butter and banana
S - slice of malt loaf
L - mini jacket potato, sardines in tomato and grated cheese, followed by pear and apple
S - breadsticks with houmous, grapes, cheese puffs
D - chicken breast, roast pototoes, peas and gravy, strawberries and grapes with yoghurt
S - cheese puffs then milk at bedtime 

It's strange when you start writing down that you realise how much these little people eat lol!!


----------



## baileybubs

MrsEngland said:


> B- both had weetabix with whole milk, M had a buttered crumpet and D had blueberries and banana
> S- both had oat and milk biscuit
> L- both had fish fingers, sweet potato waffles, baby corn and baby carrots. D had raspberry and custard, M had banana and custard and both had some chocolate from an easter daddy was eating.
> D- both had pasta with butter and grated cheddar followed by coconut greek yoghurt.
> S- both had milk before bed

Can I just ask do you make your own sweet potato waffles? Dd loves sweet potato but I always end up giving it to her mashed!


----------



## dan-o

Low dairy diet x2:

B- weetabix (koko milk) DS2 still hungry so had some blueberries and a handful of cheerios as well

L- sandwiches, grapes, bite of strawberry, crisps, babybel cheese (DS2 tolerating some cheese now)

S- apple, cake mix, rest of the crisps

D- homemade broccoli quiche (made using soya cream) baked beans, homemade lemon cake. DS2 had a few more blueberries (He's an addict lol)

As always the smaller one ate the most :dohh: :haha:


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Breakfast: An orange, raisins
Lunch: A few chips (had pub lunch), refused everything else 
Tea: Beef, potato and veggies 
No snacks!


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: Slice of toast with peanut butter, a bit of daddy's Linda McCartney sausage sandwich! Most of a pear. 
L: egg noodles, peppers, sweetcorn, spring onions and quorn mince with lemon juice and garlic oil. Half a natural yoghurt. 
S: half a bag of organix cheese puffs, a small banana 
D: tomatoey pasta with broccoli, mushrooms and butter beans
Cup of milk before bed


----------



## MrsEngland

dan-o said:


> Low dairy diet x2:
> 
> B- weetabix (koko milk) DS2 still hungry so had some blueberries and a handful of cheerios as well
> 
> L- sandwiches, grapes, bite of strawberry, crisps, babybel cheese (DS2 tolerating some cheese now)
> 
> S- apple, cake mix, rest of the crisps
> 
> D- homemade broccoli quiche (made using soya cream) baked beans, homemade lemon cake. DS2 had a few more blueberries (He's an addict lol)
> 
> As always the smaller one ate the most :dohh: :haha:

My girls are the same my 16 month old eats more than my 3 year old.


----------



## MrsEngland

I cheat and buy them :dohh:


----------



## kazzzzy

B Scrambled egg & slice of toast
D Cottage pie 
S Malted milk biscuit & grapes
T Crackers, cheese, ham, cherry tomato, yogurt & grapes
Milk before bed


----------



## MrsEngland

B- both had weetabix with whole milk and raspberries
S- both had breakfast biscuit
L- margerita pizza, doughballs and red pepper sticks for both
S- a choc lolly my friend gave them
D- both had roast chicken, homemade potato gratin, baby carrots and corn. Lemon curd drizzle cake after.
S- both had milk before bed


----------



## mwah_xx

Today was a nursery day so we had:

Milk
B - banana bread in the car on the way to nursery
S - banana (nursery)
L - veggie pasta followed by custard (nursery)
S - 1/2 sesame crisp bread with peanut butter and a handful of grapes
D - Chicken casserole and sweet potato and pea mash
Strawberries and more grapes!


----------



## staceylou

cup of milk on waking - pretty much refused.

B: small bowl of cheerios with milk, fromage frais

s: some grapes, most of a breadstick

L: cucumber slices, a few chips, a cheddar biscuit, a cake bar thingy. Refused her sandwich. We were out so random picky lunch and didn't eat much - too busy playing peekaboo with a lady at the next table!

s: some more grapes and a small pack of chocolate buttons

D: 2 thin skinless sausages in homemade tomato sauce, carrots, bit of broccoli, quite alot of one of my yorkshire puds. refused mash.

half a sippy of milk

bit of juice during the day but not drinking much atm


----------



## MrsEngland

B- D had a toasted ham sandwich on wholewheat bread and some raisins. M had weetabix with whole milk and a little honey.
L- D had a jam sandwich, M had a dairylea sandwich. Both had apple slices, grapes, fromage frais and a few choc buttons. D also had an innocent smoothie.
S- toast and cream cheese ( nursery)
D- both had tomato pasta ( nursery)
S- D had homemade lemon curd drizzle cake, both had milk.


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: bowl of porridge with grated apple and some apple slices on the side, a kiwi and then a slice of wholemeal toast with peanut butter as he was still hungry apparently!! 

L: scrambled eggs on toast, cucumber slices (refused avocado) small banana 

S: half a rice cake and a small apple 

D: 1/4 cheese and onion quiche, a slice of garlic bread, cauliflower, carrot and peas. 
Milk before bed.


----------



## baileybubs

B - crumpet and banana
L - turkey sandwich, cucumber, part of a pork pie, grapes and strawberries
S - Pom bears
D - cheese and tomato quiche, sweet potato mash, peas and sweet corn then rice pudding


----------



## kazzzzy

B Porridge & banana
S Grapes & raisins
L Veg soup & bread roll 
S Yogurt & grapes
D Lasagne & small bit of garlic bread
Milk before bed


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: 1.5 Wheatabix with milk, a small handful of sultanas, dried cranberries, chopped pecans and sliced almonds. A whole kiwifruit.

L: A small cheese, tomato and basil sandwich (picked out all the basil and tomato and left it :dohh:) on wholemeal bread and a spicy vegetable muffin (spinach, carrot, sweetcorn, wholemeal flour, egg, butter and spices) and some bits of apple.

S: A rice cake. 

D: Spaghetti bolognaise and a banana for desert.
Milk before bed.


----------



## biglebowski

B - rice crispies, grapes & raisins
S - cheese
L - carrot & coriander soup with 1/2 slice of bread to dip, 2 oatcakes & soft cheese, half a banana
S - ellas kitchen fruit smoothie, a few mini breadsticks
D - fish with peas & sweetcorn, a bowl of natural yoghurt. Refused orange wedges


----------



## MrsEngland

B- both had a buttered crumpet, satsuma and shared my bowl of granola
S- both had yoghurt covered raisins
L- M refused to eat anything. D had turkey pieces, oven chips and beans followed by custard with strawberries and apple.
S- cucumber and pepper sticks at nursery
D- both cheese sandwiches at nursery
S- D had lemon drizzle cake and both had milk


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: 2 Wheatabix with milk, a kiwifruit and natural yoghurt 
L: homemade cheese and onion muffin with sweetcorn and spinach in. (light lunch as swimming)
S: an apple after swimming, half a bag of organix noughts and crosses, some oat cake. 
D: pitta bread, hummus, cucumber and spring onion. 
Milk before bed.


----------



## biglebowski

B - dippy egg with toasted pitta soldiers, a few bites of daddys toast
S - a babybel & 2 mini breadsticks
L - 2 bowls of carrot / sweet potato & lentil soup (asked for another after 1st), bread dippers, half a banana
D - small amount of chicken stroganoff & pasta. Started crying as mouth sore due to teething. Had a cold ellas kitchen smoothie & some natural yoghurt as still hungry.


----------



## kazzzzy

B 2 Weetabix & few grapes
S Banana 
L Cheese & ham toastie & yogurt
S Grapes & rice cake with peanut butter
D Chicken, brocolli & pasta bake - she loved it! 
Milk before bed


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - half a bowl of plain oatmeal.

Lunch - around 130g of kidney beans, a few pieces of pasta. 

Dinner - chicken, loads of rice, a few bites of raw onion.


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: a bagel with whole nut peanut butter, 2 slices of pineapple and a couple of bits of apple.
L: shared a kids serving of IKEA organic moose shaped pasta in a tomato and cheese sauce with a friend, 1 sweetcorn, spinach, cheese and onion muffin, and a few spoonfuls of my sweet potato soup. Some sweetcorn kernels, 2 blueberries, half a banana and a few organix puffs.
S: 4 baby apple rice cakes 
D: minced lamb with moroccan spices, dried apricots, onions, peas and rice, a MOUNTAIN of hummus! :haha: Greek yoghurt for dessert, and a few sips of milk.


----------



## sevenofnine

Breakfast: Cantaloupe, strawberries, and banana cut up in a bowl, and some scrambled egg.

Snack: 1/2 cheese stick

Lunch: Grilled cheese sandwich with spinach and mushrooms, side of avocado, peach slices.

Snack: Cheddar crackers

Dinner: Chicken sautéed in coconut oil over pasta with onion, green beans, and topped with cheese. Pineapple slices for dessert!

:flower:


----------



## Mazzy17

So far, 2 weetabix a banana, toasted teacake


----------



## kazzzzy

B 2 pancakes & banana
S Apple
L Boiled egg & toast 
S Yogurt & grapes
D Chicken stew & mash potato & petit filous after 
Milk before bed


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: a plain bagel with peanut butter and a satsuma. A cup of milk. 
L: veggie lasagna (pasta, quorn mince, courgette, tomatoes, onion, garlic, white sauce), 1 piece of garlic bread, 2 olives, half a cherry tomato. Refused salad leaves. A big bowl of fresh pineapple.
S: 2 oat cakes and a quarter of a ginger biscuit 
D: rice,tomatoes, butternut squash, peas, sweetcorn and some dried mixed herbs. 
Grapes. Milk before bed.


----------



## AnneD

AngelofTroy said:


> B: a plain bagel with peanut butter and a satsuma. A cup of milk.
> L: veggie lasagna (pasta, quorn mince, courgette, tomatoes, onion, garlic, white sauce), 1 piece of garlic bread, 2 olives, half a cherry tomato. Refused salad leaves. A big bowl of fresh pineapple.
> S: 2 oat cakes and a quarter of a ginger biscuit
> D: rice,tomatoes, butternut squash, peas, sweetcorn and some dried mixed herbs.
> Grapes. Milk before bed.

I love reading about Micah's meals. I'd enjoy watching you cook, too, you've got great recipes.


----------



## kazzzzy

B Corn flakes & half slice of toast
S Apple slices & grapes
D We went out for lunch for Mothers day & she had turkey, small bit of ham, mash potato, roast potato, carrots, turnips, peas & gravy & ice-cream & jelly after, it was lovely not having to cook!! 
T Crackers, cheese, cherry tomato, cucumber & yogurt & grapes
Milk before bed


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: porridge and blueberries 
S: banana
L: leftover veggie lasagna 
S: a satsuma
D: not sure, I'm at work tonight but OH was thinking beans on toast as he had more at lunchtime.


----------



## MrsEngland

B- D had a bowl of grapes, a yoghurt and a peach. M had a satsuma and a yoghurt.
S- D had a few prawn crackers and a satsuma. M had quavers.
L- both had a slice of broiche from my starter. D had roast turkey, parsnips, roast and mash potato, carrots and a yorkshire pud. M shared bits of everybody elses meals. Both had vanilla ice cream. (Mothers day meal)
D- D shared some prawn toast with me. M refused anything (we ate late for lunch so neither were that hungry)

Both had milk before bed.


----------



## MrsEngland

Yesterday- both had fruit and yoghurt for breakfast
S- satsuma each
L- D had a ham, cheese and cucumber sub on wheat. M had a cheese toastie on wheat. Both had a oatmeal and raisin cookie.
S- both had pear slices at nursery
D- both had ravioli at nursery
S- both had a yoghurt rice cake and raisins. D also had some dried apricots.

both had milk at bed.


----------



## AngelofTroy

AnneD said:


> I love reading about Micah's meals. I'd enjoy watching you cook, too, you've got great recipes.

Ha! I'm glad you weren't watching last night when I got annoyed at the gravy.. :haha:

Yesterday:

B: 1 slice of toast with peanut butter and a few baked beans from daddy's plate.

S: Satsuma

L: Sweetcorn and spinach muffin, 2 fish fingers, cucumber and 1 cherry tomatoes

S: 1 plum, about 5 mini apple rice cakes

D: Roast potatoes and parsnips, carrots, peas and cauliflower, some of my vegetable pie and a dribble of gravy. Half a banana and some milk.


----------



## MrsEngland

B- both had waffles 
S- yoghurt rice cake each
L- both had a picnic lunch of wholewheat pitta and cheese, mini cheddars, red pepper sticks, satsuma and grapes
S- nursery
D- veggy bake ( nursery)
S- multigrain crackers for both

milk at bedtime


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: porridge with sliced pear and half a slice of toast with peanut butter 
L: couscous, courgette, raisins, pine nuts and cherry tomatoes 
S: half a plum, half a banana and 2 oat cakes. 2 mini cheddars from a friend
D: homemade garlic and herb bread, melted Camembert cheese, cucumber, cherry tomatoes and spring onions. Fresh pineapple for dessert. Milk before bed.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Toast and butter
2 grapes
1 pack raisins
yoghurt
carrot stick
beef burger
mash
beans
spinach
2 quavers


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: 1 slice of toast with peanut butter, fresh pineapple and half a banana 
S: the other half of the banana, a rice cake with marmite and a bit of pear
L: a 2 egg spinach and mozzarella omelette, a few pieces of my pasta with pesto and peas and a bite of my dad's pasty!
D: tomatoey pasta with cannellini beans, broccoli, mushrooms, onion and basil. 
Milk before bed.


----------



## Incubus

B: shreddies and a banana 
S: 1/2 bag of cheese tomato and herb puffs, 3 pieces of my mandarin
L: boiled egg, slice of Gouda cheese, munch bunch yoghurt 
S: raisins, seeded ryvita thin 
D: cottage pie and munch bunch yoghurt
S: crisp bread


----------



## MrsEngland

B- D had 2 egg waffles a satsuma and half a banana. M had the other half of the banana and 2 apple and sultana bakes.
S- both had cheesy crackers.
L- both had baked sweet potato, sweetcorn and a sausage followed by a malt milk biscuit.
S- both had a few quavers.
D- both had eggy toast.
S- both had milk before bed


----------



## StarlitHome

B: scrambled egg, a few nori snacks (seasoned seaweed)
S: clementine
L: corn chips, cheese, was offered steamed broccoli as well but refused
S (special, we were out): tiny scoop of chocolate chip ice cream
D: brown rice, a tiny bit of chicken cooked with salsa, cheese


----------



## AngelUK

Yesterday
Milk on waking
B 1 Buttered toast each (crusts cut off) and porridge with mushed bananas
L Dominic had chicken tikka, cauliflower and broccoli, a few small bites of cheese, two small organix tomato and carrot rice cakes, a few noughts and crosses. Sebastian had his usual stage 2 pouch as well as the rice cakes and noughts and crosses. Both had mango chunks for dessert
S milk and one organix oaty bar each as well as 3 organix animal biscuits
D Dominic had homemade spaghetti meatballs and Sebastian a stage 2 pouch (SIGH!!) Both had a Plum fromage frais for dessert.


----------



## StarlitHome

B: corn chips, cheese, nori
L: scrambled egg with spinach, bacon, brown rice
S: oreo cookie, nori
D: chili, brown rice with cheese


----------



## MrsEngland

Yesterday- 

B- both had a hot cross bun and a banana
S- shared a punnet of raspberries
L- both had chicken and mushroom risotto with sweetcorn and garlic bread. Followed by greek yoghurt and fruit compote.
S- not sure (nursery)
D- tuna pasta bake (nursery)
S- both had a yoghurt rice cake and milk


----------



## Clucky as

2 weetbix and milk plus a bite of my toast for breakie.
morning tea was apple pieces and kiwi fruit 
lunch was bubble and squeak patties with toast and fruit. 
Afternoon tea was spread out over time to keep him happy some mini corn crackers a yogurt and half a baby cereal bar ( banana flavor)
Dinner was scrambled eggs with cherry tomatoes in quarters with spinach and cheese mixed in and more toast. Normally would be more veg but we got back late from docs


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: 2 Wheatabix and milk, half a banana
L: stir fried soya mince, grated carrot, spring onions, onion, garlic, ginger and lemon with rice noodles and a tiny bit of soy sauce. A plum. 
S: a satsuma and half a pear
D: pasta bake ( quorn chicken strips in a tomato, basil, garlic, quark and spinach sauce) 1 slice of garlic bread and some quark for dessert. Didn't want milk.


----------



## cat lover

B cereal (dd1 alpen, dd2 weetabix)
S strawberries, grapes, oat biscuit
L scrambled egg, yogurt
S banana, handful of quavers
D pasta carbonara, yogurt


----------



## kazzzzy

B Boiled egg & toast
S Banana
L Cheese & ham toastie & yogurt
S Organix crisps & grapes
D Lasagne & garlic bread
Milk before bed


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: bagel with peanut butter and a satsuma, 2 slices of pear and some milk. 
S: 3 dried apricots, a few carrot sticks and 2 oat cakes.
L: cheese and spinach muffin and cucumber slices 
S: half a slice of cheese on toast and grapes
D: salmon, mashed potato, carrots and peas. A tiny bit of my bakewell tart! And a cup of milk.


----------



## MrsEngland

Yesterday-

B- D had a hot cross bun and some raisins and dried apricots. M had peanut butter on toast and a banana.
S- D had a banana and both had a yoghurt rice cake.
L- both had boiled egg and toast then a satsuma and a fromage frais.
S- not sure what it was (nursery)
D- both had fishcakes and beans (nursery)
S- both had milk. D also stole some of her nanas chinese (fried rice and prawn toast).


----------



## StarlitHome

B: blueberry Greek yogurt, cereal
L: clam chowder, scrambled egg, brown rice
S: peach Greek yogurt
D: We had omelettes but all she ate were the Maui Onion flavor potato chips I had for a side... :dohh:


----------



## kazzzzy

B 1 Weetabix & slice of toast with peanut butter & grapes & milk
S More grapes & 2 cheesy crackers
L Sausage, scrambled egg & half crumpet 
S Natural yogurt with raspberries in it
D Shepherds pie with plenty hidden veg! She'll have milk before bed


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Jam on toast
Grapes
Cheese sarnie with cucumber and 5 skips
Digestive
Half a pancake
Fishcake and mexican rice


----------



## MrsEngland

B- D had greek yoghurt and strawberries, M had weetabix and banana.
S- both had a satsuma
L- D had pasta salad with sweetcorn and lettuce, a chicken wing and half a slice of veggy pizza. M had couscous salad with tomatos, red pepper, pumpkin seeds, onion and lettuce and some chicken. Both had apple and grapes.
S- both had organic blueberry rice cakes
D- both had boiled eggs and wholewheat toast. Followed by a fromage frais.

both had milk at bedtime.


----------



## StarlitHome

Yesterday...
B: greek yogurt (blueberry), potato chips
L: chicken nuggets, fries
S (at grandma's): two apple-bananas (very small sweet local bananas)
D (at grandma's): chicken nugget Happy Meal


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: 1 slice of wholemeal toast with peanut butter, half a plum, some yoghurt and a handful of my graze box (pumpkin seeds, dates and walnuts)
L: A buffet at my parents' house, half a tuna mayo sandwich, some ham, tomatoes, hummus and organix crisps. 
S: grapes, blueberries and raw carrot, half an oat cake.
D: roast lamb dinner, ate loads of lamb and all his veg! Pineapple, a spoonful of trifle and some more grapes and blueberries. Milk before bed.


----------



## kazzzzy

B 2 Weetabix & raspberries
S Apple 
L Cod gougons, mash potato, carrots & green beans & scoop of vanilla ice-cream after
S Half a gingerbread man & grapes
T She was v. tired so didn't each much - she refused soup & had most of a slice of toast, yogurt & half banana
Milk before bed


----------



## FAB mama

B: Blueberry mini muffin, crunchy veggie/potato sticks (I think? I forgot)
L: Banana (requested by whining) and refused fish sticks and melon
D: Lemon pepper chicken and 2 prunes (refused toast, crackers and vegetables) The prunes are a new food, I'm glad he tasted AND ATE them!

I'd offer snacks, but he took a very long nap. I wish he would eat more! He hasn't eaten much since his MMR plus I think he's teething&#8230; as he always is.


----------



## kerrie24

B-cup of tea and 4 custard cream biscuits
Banana milkshake
L-bbq chicken breast,slice of bread,strawberries.Tea will be bbq spare ribs with corn cob and later he will have a yoghurt or ice cream.


----------



## sequeena

B - refused
L - quarter cheese and onion sandwich
D - some egg noodles, 2 yoghurts, bowl of grapes, 1 organix gingerbread man

Thomas's eating has gone downhill again :(


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - half a bowl of oatmeal, 2 bites of boiled egg, half a mushroom. 

Lunch - a few pieces of pasta. 

Dinner - one potato waffle, some chicken, lots of brown pasta, one bite of roasted parsnip disguised as chips but she wasn't fooled! :dohh:


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: a dippy egg and a slice of toast, a small satsuma. 
S: a cup of milk and 3 dried apricots 
L: 2 small spinach, sweetcorn and cheese muffins, a slice of spinach and ricotta pasty and half a raw carrot. 
S: a handful of sultanas and another small satsuma 
D: 3 cheddar and tomato crisp bake bites, 2 oven chips, lots of broccoli, carrots and a few peas. Milk before bed.


----------



## Bumpontherun

Breakfast
H: porridge
S: Muesli (dry!)

Snack
H: yellow pepper, baby toms, cucumber, baby bel
S: not sure she was at soft play with daddy!

Lunch
H: Brie sandwich, pepperoni slice, cucumber
S: Toast with Philadelphia, pepperoni, few spaghetti hoops

Snack
H: Grapes, nectarine, the rest of Sally's nectarine
S: Grapes, half a nectarine, apple

Dinner: 
H: Omlette, peas, raspberries, petis filous
S: Omlette, potatoes, broccoli, raspberries

Milk for Sally before bed.


----------



## MrsEngland

B- both had waffles and banana. D also had a satsuma.
S- both has organic raspberry rice cakes and wholegrain crackers with cheese spread.
L- both had roast duck chow mein, special fried rice and raw sugar snap peas. Both had a toffee yoghurt and grapes.
S- cucumber sticks and cream cheese.
D- both had beef and veggy hotpot at nursery
S- D had a slice of seeded toast and peanut butter. Both had milk


----------



## mwah_xx

So far today:

B weetabix with milk and strawberries
S handful of fish cracker things, 3 slices watermelon and some stolen popcorn!
L homemade baked falafel, Arabic bread, lots of hummus, cucumber and raw carrot. 
A couple of grapes then threw the rest on the floor!

The rest of the day:
S - will chop up a kiwi for him but he's going out for the afternoon so bound to find and steal food!
D - pasta with tomato sauce and tuna and probably a yogurt!


----------



## kazzzzy

B Porridge & half fruit pot
S Remainder of fruit pot 
L Omelette with mushrooms, onions, sweetcorn & tomato & yogurt
S Apple & few mini ritz crackers 
D Pasta, brocolli & chicken bake, few grapes after & milk before bed


----------



## MrsEngland

B- both had a waffle. D had grapes and a satsuma, M had a banana. Both shared my mixed herb and mozarella scrambled egg.
S- both had a biscuit.
L- D had sausage and mash. M had fish fingers and chips at the play centre.
S- both had oranges at nursery
D- both had tomato and ham pitta pizza at nursery. D also had a cupcake from a friends birthday.
S- D had a pear, M had a banana. Both had milk.


----------



## MrsEngland

B- both girls had a waffle and a hm raspberry and banana smoothie. D had grapes and M had a banana.
S- both had organic banana ricecakes with peanut butter

D then went out with my mum so not spoke to her about what D ate.

L- M had homemade carrot soup, a small slice of grain bread. Then a yoghurt and 2 satsumas.
S- a few pom bears and half a slice of bread with jam
D- pasta with a mushroom sauce, carrots, sweetcorn and ham. Greek yoghurt with apricots.

Milk at bedtime.


----------



## FAB mama

B: a little of banana and blueberry muffin
Brunch/Snack: (while visiting grandparents) small piece of bacon, Gerber chicken nuggets, alphabet cereal, potato sticks
L: blueberries, hamburger with cheese mixed in
D: baked lemon pepper chicken, veggie potato snacks (refused/ignored crackers, prune, mushroom and peaches)

It was a good day for him. Maybe not the healthiest, but he was hungry and he ate!


----------



## rainbowskin

B: bowl of life cereal and banana
S: toast with butter and jelly
L: chicken nuggets, corn, fruit smoothie
D: tuna sweet potato croquettes, cauliflower in tomato veg sauce topped with cheddar cheese, pear


----------



## kazzzzy

B 2 weetabix & most of banana
S Plum & raisins
L Hm pizza with mushrooms, sweetcorn, pineapple & cheese & grapes after
S strawberry Muller corner yogurt 
D Chicken, rice, peas & v. small piece of brocolli
Milk before bed


----------



## sequeena

B - 1/s slice wholemeal toast, bowl of grapes
L - half a tin of tuna and some salad cream, refused the salad
D - turkey bolognese
S - easter egg gingerbread


----------



## FAB mama

B: blueberry muffin 
Egg 

L: Baked potato
Ham
Watermelon

D: Blueberries
Chicken
Peanut butter cracker
Maybe a little corn


----------



## MrsEngland

B- both had a waffle and grapes
S- both had organic banana rice cakes and a satsuma
L- both had homemade veggy bolognese made with chick peas, sweetcorn and tomatoes with spaghetti. A strawberry yoghurt and a pear each.
S- nursery
D- cheese sandwiches at nursery
S- M had a banana and milk. D had a satsuma and a pear and milk.


----------



## MrsEngland

Yesterday-

B- both had weetabix. D had grapes, M had a banana.
S- both had multigrain crackers and cheese spread.
L- both had cheese quesadillas with couscous salad made with couscous, chick peas, tomatoes, peppers, onion and sunflower seeds. Strawberry yoghurt and a satsuma each.
S- cucumber and sweetcorn.
D- chilli and chips at nursery.
S- D had a pear and a small bag of haribo and bbq bubble chips while watching a film with me. M had milk.


----------



## sequeena

B - crumpet and bowl of grapes
L - 2 crackers with butter, cheese cubes, raisins
D - small portion tuna pasta with cucumber
S - 2 organix gingerbread biscuits, milkyway crisp


----------



## MrsButterfly

B - weetabix and cup of milk. Bits of our toast.
L - Babybel cheese. Sausage, mash and beans. Raisins.
D - Pancake and a banana.
Cup of milk


----------



## kazzzzy

B Wholemeal bagel with butter & strawberry jam 
S Banana & grapes
L Scrambled egg, mushrooms,half sausage & slice of toast 
S Yogurt & malted milk biscuit
D 2 fishfingers, mash potato & beans & 2 choc buttons after
Milk before bed


----------



## MrsEngland

Yesterday- 

B- both had weetabix and some wholegrain toast.
S- both had banana rice cakes.
L- both had popcorn chicken and a few chips.
D- both had jam sandwich, satsuma, raisins and blueberry rice cakes.
S- both had a banana and milk before bed.

Awful day for food today!


----------



## ttcnewbie123

Today my toddler had:
B: Bowl of Cheerios with milk
L: Jam sandwich, grapes, strawberries, yoghurt and small piece of choc cake
D: home made pizza
S: couple of breadsticks and a biscuit
Not a particularly healthy day!


----------



## Katy Bug

My kid is less hungry some days and hungrier others. Today he had a cereal bar, cup of mandarin oranges, half a cup of yogurt, spaghetti, peas, two graham crackers, and a few grapes. He's more of a snacker but he eats dinner fairly well, sometimes..


----------



## MrsEngland

Yesterday

B- D had a bowl of granola and an orange
S- M woke up late and had peanut butter on seeded bread and D had some too
L- both had homemade carrot soup. Strawberry yoghurt and an orange.
D- lamb moussaka at nursery
S- organic blueberry rice cakes and milk for both


----------



## MrsEngland

B - crepes and a homemade smoothie made with bananas, milk and a berry mix.
S- half a hot cross bun each and shared my sugar puffs
L- cheese sandwich made with wholewheat bloomer bread, shared a pack of pom bears, vanilla yoghurt with fresh raspberries and a satsuma each.
S- melon slices
D- tuna pasta bake and a easter cornflake cake
S- milk before bed


----------



## kazzzzy

B Porridge & banana
S Apple slices 
L Omelette with mushrooms, onion, sweetcorn & cheese 
S Yogurt & grapes
D Pasta bolognaise 
Milk before bed


----------



## AngelofTroy

He's poorly, was sick all last night, so for breakfast he had nothing, for lunch he had 2 mini gingerbread men and some toast, and for dinner he refused mashed potatoes and ended up having more toast and more gingerbread men! :-( 

No milk today just water and some cooled ginger tea with a little honey.

I just hope he doesn't think this is an everyday menu option!!


----------



## ttcnewbie123

Today he had:
B: Rice Krispies and Jam on toast
L: Cheese on toast, grapes, yoghurt, fruit bar 
D: Sausage, roast pots, peas and carrots
S: Banana, raisins, breadsticks


----------



## rainbowskin

B- pancakes, cottage cheese, blueberries
S-mandarin orange
L- chicken, zucchini, steak fries, hummus
D- veg spaghetti and piece of a quesadilla


----------



## emma4g63

B: coco pops 
L: grilled chicken strips 
S: skips 
D: half a sausage 
S: Milky Way egg from her aunty for easter


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Yesterday oliver had: 

breakfast: buttered toast, cup of milk 
snack: 1 bag of pom bears, raisins 
lunch: cheese on crackers, cherry tomatoes, sliced apple, grapes 
snack: 3 oat biscuits 
dinner: small bowl of chicken korma and rice with a pot of custard for pudding


----------



## Zinky

B - weetabix and banana, cup of milk
S - brioche, blueberries
L - homemade fishcake, 2 potato waffles, peas
S - organix cheese crackers, cup of milk
D - tomato pesto pasta, half a banana.


----------



## bumblebeexo

B - a few spoons of porridge and a couple of bites of banana
S - mango
L - three bites of bacon and mushroo quiche
D - beef stew, carrots, peas and mashed potato, custard for pudding

She's being so picky with food just now, hope she eats better tomorrow.


----------



## Leliana

Today was a bit of a treat day for LO as it's Good Friday!

B - Big bowl of Cheerios. Sippy cup of milk.
S - Half a hot cross bun with butter.
L - Multigrain sandwich with peanut butter. Banana.
D - Fish and chips! Handful of strawberries. Milk.


----------



## Bunnikins

Ok another one to make mums of picky eaters feel a little better!

Breakfast - Half a slice of toast (refused porridge)
Lunch - 1 tiny pot of fromage frais (refused sandwich and banana loaf)
Dinner - Nothing (refused to eat her fish pie and threw it all over because i wouldnt give her dessert)
Snacks - None, despite constantly asking for chocolate, crisps, biscuits. Battle of wills won by ME today! ... now just to deal with the guilt that she must be absolutely starving :( 
Milk - 1 x bottle at bedtime. 1 x bottle this morning refused and spilt all over frshly cleaned carpet. 

One day im sure ill look back and laugh


----------



## Leliana

B - Big bowl of Cheerios. Cup of Milk.
S - Red Grapes.
L - Multigrain Sandwich with Cheese Spread. Fromage Frais.
D - Breaded Chicken with Sweetcorn and Cucumber. Custard Pot.
Cup of Milk.


----------



## ttcnewbie123

Not a bad day today
B: toast, apple and grapes
L: spaghetti on toast 
S: yoghurt
D: pasta bake


----------



## ronnie1234

When you say what lo ate do you mean they ate it all or that what offered?
My lo had:
B: Cheerios, egg on toast
S: fruit
L: picnic-bit of sandwich, sausage. Fruit, cheese stick, yoghurt, ice cream
S: banana & 2 clementine
D: fish finger, potato, spag hoops
Supper: toast & milk - hardly touchéd today


----------



## Leliana

Easter Sunday - not the healthiest of days but not too bad!

B - Big bowl of Cheerios. Several bites of my bagel with peanut butter. Cup of milk.
S - Small box of sultanas. Small hollow chocolate egg. Very small Kinder chocolate bar.
L - Three bites of sausage and a small piece of bacon. Spat out the rest (egg, mushroom, bread and butter). Cup of milk.
D - Roast turkey, vegetables (potatoes, brussel sprouts, carrots, peas/sweetcorn, parsnip, cauliflower), stuffing and half a yorkshire pudding. Cup of milk.
Cup of milk before bed.

Lots of milk today which is unusual. The refusal to eat lunch is almost certainly linked to too much chocolate, I have definitely learned my lesson on that account!


----------



## kazzzzy

B 2 Weetabix & half slice of toast
S Grapes & raisins
L Chicken & veg soup & small bread roll
S Yogurt & small piece of easter egg (I might just have to help her eat them to get rid!!) 
D Lasagne & small piece of garlic bread
Milk before bed


----------



## Leliana

B - Cheerios. Cup of milk.
S - Banana.
L - 1 slice of peanut butter on toast. Handful of red grapes. Piece of cheddar cheese.
D - Tagliatelle with salmon, leeks and peas.
Cup of milk before bed.


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: a small raisin pancake and a quarter of a slice of toast with peanut butter. Half a kiwi and a cup of milk.
S: half a banana and a few bites of apple
L: tomato and herb pasta bake, half a slice of bread.
S: an organix mini gingerbread man and half an oat cake
D: a homemade cheese and leek muffin, 2 slices of Quorn chicken, peas and a spoonful of hummus. A cup of milk.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Yday: 

Breakfast: banana 
Snack: raisins and crackers
Lunch: cheese sandwich, Pom bears, red grapes 
Dinner: popcorn chicken, chips and baked beans with a fruit puree pot for pudding


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

1 slice of toast and marmite
3 peices mango
Curry and rice portion
Raisins


----------



## KatieB

B: L refused apart from yoghurt. A had milk and marmite on toast and yoghurt.
L: L had tartiflette from last night, pear and apple compote. A had more milk at 11 and was so tired he slept until 2 so no lunch today.
S: Babybel, crackers and rice cakes for A. L had pom bear crisps. 
D: Potato paprika wedges, sausages. Fruit and fromage frais for pudding.
Supper: L will likely have a crumpet and A will have milk.


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: picked all the raisins out of his Weetabix then refused the rest. Demanded an orange then squished it up and threw it. 
Breakfast take 2 an hour later was more successful!: 2 potato cakes with cheese spread and an orange with a cup of milk.
L: refused egg and spinach on toast
S: most of an oat cake 
D: 1 slice of roasted veg pizza, 2 pieces of garlic bread, 3 olives. Refused salad and cherry tomatoes. He ate a lot of grapes but refused granny's birthday cake! Milk.


----------



## kazzzzy

B 2 Weetabix 
S Banana
L Cheese & ham toastie & yogurt
S Grapes & oat cake
D Chicken, brocolli & pasta bake & fromage frais after
Milk before bed


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - half a banana, one mushroom. 

Lunch - half a potato waffle, half a banana.

Dinner - chick peas, a few chips.


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: a potato cake with cheese spread and a satsuma, with a cup of milk
S: half an oat cake and half an apple
L: Quorn chicken sandwich and a small bowl of vegetarian ravioli, some grapes and a few raisins 
D: pasta, leeks, peas, sweetcorn and cheese, with a veggie hot dog and a cup of milk


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - half a slice of toast, 1/4 of a banana. 

Lunch - a few pieces of wholewheat pasta, a few bites of mushroom. 

Snack - 3/4 of a slice of toast, a few bites of bread. 

Dinner - around 1/3 of a potato waffle, 1 chick pea!


----------



## Leliana

1 chick pea ;) Love it! So funny when they have a token 'try' of something!

Pud's food for today:

B - Apple and Blueberry Porridge. Cup of Milk.
S - Apple slices and Grapes
L - Cheese and crackers, lemon pancake, small kinder chocolate bar
D - Tagliatelle with Salmon and Leeks. Large portion of milk jelly.
Cup of Milk.


----------



## topsy

b weetabix with sultans

s banana

l hot cross bun

t sausages snd chips

xxx


----------



## MrsEngland

Yesterday- 
B- D had mini pancakes and strawberries, M had weetabix with raspberries and blueberries
S- D had apple slices, M refused
L- picnic lunch of ham sandwiches on wholewheat, a few crisps and a cupcake.
S- D had an ice lolly, M refused.
D- both had fish pie with swede and carrot mash, peas and sweetcorn.

both had milk at bed.

Today
B- D had cereal with fresh strawberries, M had porridge with banana and strawberries
L- both had fish fingers, mash and peas
S- cheese and crackers
D- both had homemade tomato soup with bread
S- both had a yoghurt rice cake and D had apple slices

both had milk


----------



## Zinky

Yesterday
B - weetabix and banana
S- cup of milk, a little bit of his Easter egg
L- cheese on toast
S - packet of crisps, satsuma
D - roast chicken, roast potatoes, refused to eat his veg
Cup of milk before bed (after a big tantrum because I wouldn't let him have his Easter egg)


----------



## topsy

^^ W have had tantrums over no more chocolate eggs too!

B weetabix, banana

L toast with jam ( he woudnt eat the cream cheese one i did!)

T not sure yet

Milk before bed

Has water or diluted orange or apple juice during the day. xxxx


----------



## Leliana

B - 2 lemon pancakes, strawberries and grapes
S - Small kinder chocolate bar
L - Roast chicken, carrot and swede mash, brussel sprouts, roast potato. Yogurt.
D - Piece of garlic bread and potato wedges. Raisins (we were out).


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - half a slice of toast, a few bites of potato cake.

Snack - a bit of daddy's ice cream at the park. 

Lunch - half a potato waffle, chickpeas

Dinner - lots of wholewheat pasta, 1/3 of a banana.


----------



## FAB mama

It may not look like it, but LO ate a LOT today!!!:happydance: I'm thrilled, he's been eating so little most days.

It went something like this:
Breastfeed
B: Part of an egg and maybe a little apple
(Maybe a breastfeed in between??)
L: Chicken and watermelon and maybe some soybeans and 9-grain bread (not sure if he touched those)
Breastfeed to sleep for nap, woke up too soon and fed again and fell back to sleep
D#1: Lots of watermelon and some turkey at in-laws (unexpected visit)
D#2: (Immediately after visit to in-laws) Ham, strawberries, crunchy veggie potato sticks and carrots 

That was a HUGE dinner for him. Yay! I kept giving him more and he kept eating. :D


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - half a slice of toast.

Lunch - wholewheat pasta, a few bites of bread.

Dinner - a few bites of potato waffle, some of the bread she made at the dad's group today with butter on.


----------



## Leliana

B - Big bowl of porridge. Lemon pancake. A few bites of toast. Cup of milk.
L - A few different spoonfuls of veggies from Toby Carvery. Half a yorkshire pudding. Pot of strawberries and grapes. Raisins.
D - Cheese and tomato ravioli.
Cup of milk.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - one bite of mushroom.

Lunch - wholewheat pasta, some mini cheese biscuits.

Dinner - spaghetti bolognese.


----------



## Leliana

B - Bowl of porridge. Few bites of toast. Cup of milk.
L - Half a portion of cheesy pasta. Apple slices.
D - Small portion of Sunday roast (chicken, carrot and swede mash, cabbage, carrots, roast potatoes, cauliflower cheese, stuffing, yorkshire pudding). Few bites of ice cream. 2 big cups of milk.
Cup of milk.


----------



## dan-o

Normal day for us, ds2 eating everything he's given, and enjoying it, ds1 refusing to eat anything he's given :haha:

B- blueberry pancakes & maple syrup (ds1 ate his after a 10 minute tantrum about having to eat it at the table) 
Ds2 also had a fruit pouch

L- ds1 dairylea and marmite sandwich (his choice, doesn't like soup) twirly crisps, baby bel cheese
Ds2 butternut squash soup, toast chunks, baby bel cheese (fine with some cheese now!) Jaffa cakes

S- ds1 stole the rest of the pack of jelly snakes, but to be fair, shared them with his brother. 
Ds1 also had an apple

D- Quorn roast, spuds, cabbage, carrots, pumpkin, leek gravy. 
Ds2 ate everything. Ds1 only ate plain Quorn roast. 
Apple crumble and alpro custard (not tolerating dairy custard yet) ds2 ate loads, ds1 ate one bite and gagged!


----------



## Zinky

B- brioche, weetabix and half a banana, cup of milk
S - half a slice of toast, couple of slices of cheese, rest of banana
L - mini pork pie, tomato and cucumber
S - blueberries, chocolate, cup of milk
D - will be homemade lamb and mixed veg biryani


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: slice on wholemeal toast with cheese spread, a plum and a cup of milk.
S: requested banana.. ate 2 bites then refused :dohh:
L: red pepper hummous sandwiches, cucumber, a homemade mini raspberry cupcake with lemon curd and some strawberries
S: 2 small bowls of peas and sweetcorn!
D: sweet potato, spinach and chickpea biriani with yoghurt, a whole banana and milk.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - half a slice of toast, 2 mushrooms. 

Lunch - some chips in Southport.

Dinner - spaghetti bolognese but with wholewheat pasta instead of the spaghetti.


----------



## kazzzzy

B Porridge & slice of toast
S Grapes
L Wrap with chicken, cheese & tomato & yogurt
S Banana 
D Sweet & sour chicken & rice 
Milk before bed


----------



## wishuwerehere

B: frosties with plain soy yoghurt and a pear
S: toast, apple, milk (at nursery)
L: roast chicken, roast potatoes, veg. Fruit salad. (At nursery)
S: custard cream, grapes.
D: beans on toast. Little bit of easter chocolate.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - 3/4 of a slice of toast, a few bites of mushrooms.

Lunch - some sweet chilli chicken baguette, a few bites of pizza, some peas. 

Dinner - brown rice with chicken in white sauce.


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: 1 slice of wholemeal toast with peanut butter and a handful of strawberries and some milk
L: sweetcorn and red pepper muffin, some cottage cheese, peas, sweetcorn and a few spoonfuls of scrambled egg
S: 1 plum, 3 dried apricots
D: tuna and mushroom pasta with sweetcorn, 1 whole banana and some milk


----------



## kazzzzy

B Boiled egg & slice of toast
S Grapes
L 2 fish fingers in small bread roll
S Yogurt
D Shepherds pie 
Milk before bed


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

weetabix
grapes
soft boiled egg and 3 soilders
digestive
kiwi


----------



## Natasha2605

B- Handful of strawberries, half a banana and a handful of grapes each
S- Apricot Yogurt
L- Chicken Breast, cucumber and sliced pepper wraps
S - Ice Lolly and Crisps at my mums
D - Homemade Pasta Bolognase (3 veg) with Garlic bread

Summer also had a biscuit, milk and toast for snack at nursery.


----------



## capegirl7

Breakfast: apple oatmeal with blueberries
Lunch: peanut butter and jelly on oat bread and orange
Snack: smoothie
Dinner: casserole with turkey meat sausage and cheese


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - 3/4 of a slice of toast.

Lunch - a few bites of potato waffle, a few bites of banana. 

Dinner - wholewheat pasta, a few mini cheese biscuits.


----------



## kazzzzy

B Cheerios & slice of toast
S Banana
L Small m&s kiddies cheese pizza with extra mushrooms & sweetcorn
S Grapes & few choc buttons
D Cod, mash potatoes, carrots & green beans
Milk before bed


----------



## MrsEngland

B- D had blueberry pancakes and a smoothie made with berries, banana and spinach and almond milk.
B- M had cheerios with blueberries and almond milk.
S- both had organic apple rice cakes
L- both had homemade butternut squash soup and multigrain bread then a fromage frais
S- both had some popcorn
D- both had homemade chicken salsa tacos and sweetcorn followed by cookie cheesecake
S- both had milk, D had an apple


----------



## MrsEngland

B- D had a bowl of fruit and a banana and strawberry smoothie with almond milk. M had weetabix, scrambled egg whites and a banana.
S- both had blueberries
L- both had a sausage roll and quavers
D- both roast chicken, stuffing, roast potato, butternut squash and carrots. Followed by homemade lemon tart.
S- both had wholegrain wheaties with blueberries and almond milk. D also had an apple.

Hungry girls today!


----------



## Leliana

It is currently hard to keep track of what DD is eating, as I have completely given up spoon feeding her myself. She is quite resistant to this so food is either the few measly mouthfuls she'll feed herself or anything she can eat with her hands!

B - Two slices of peanut butter on toast. Cup of milk.
S - Cracker
L - A few mini sausages, a few bites of cheese, half a punnet of blueberries(!) Cup of milk.
S - Few more mini sausages and the other half of the punnet of blueberries (!!)
D - 3rd of a bowl of Cottage Pie and a few bites of banana. Cup of milk.


----------



## Incubus

Leliana said:


> It is currently hard to keep track of what DD is eating, as I have completely given up spoon feeding her myself. She is quite resistant to this so food is either the few measly mouthfuls she'll feed herself or anything she can eat with her hands!
> 
> B - Two slices of peanut butter on toast. Cup of milk.
> S - Cracker
> L - A few mini sausages, a few bites of cheese, half a punnet of blueberries(!) Cup of milk.
> S - Few more mini sausages and the other half of the punnet of blueberries (!!)
> D - 3rd of a bowl of Cottage Pie and a few bites of banana. Cup of milk.

Gunna be fun for you when all those blueberries come back out :rofl:

Keelan had

B: an adults portion of porridge!!
S: a banana
L: some of my pepperoni and ragu pizza and a mini garlic baton at bella italia, a pack of yoghurt coated strawberry flakes 
S: a seeded cracker 
D: beans and tiger bread, a fromage frais 
S: another banana and seeded cracker


----------



## Leliana

Hahaha!! I know!! Not unheard of for her to eat that many though. It was worse when she ate a massive box of raisins - I so wasn't prepared for how much they rehydrate!!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Toast, cereal

cheese and tomato panini
cucumber

grapes


----------



## kazzzzy

Leliana said:


> Hahaha!! I know!! Not unheard of for her to eat that many though. It was worse when she ate a massive box of raisins - I so wasn't prepared for how much they rehydrate!!

:haha: I'd say that was interesting!!!

Today Emily had:
B Porridge & raspberries
S Mini rice cake & more raspberries
L hm veg soup & small bread roll 
S Yogurt & grapes
D Chicken, brocolli & pasta bake


----------



## Natasha2605

B - Pancakes, strawberries and grapes, yogurt
S - Crisps
L - Cheese Sandwich, cucumber sticks and quatered tomaro,
No idea what Summer had for snack at nursery
D - Stripped Chicken Wraps with lettuce and carrot salad, beetroot and pepper sticks on the side.

Followed by some lemon and lime jelly and then an apple.


----------



## Leliana

The result of the blueberries this morning was what I can only describe as utter carnage!! My Dad is going to be in serious trouble when I see him next as it was him that gave them to her! :haha:

DD's food for today:

B - Banana. Yogurt. Cup of milk.
S - Cheese straw.
L - Olive Bread. Handful of homemade chips. Raisins.
D - Cottage Pie. Small kinder chocolate bar.
Cup of milk.

Not the best day but could be worse. She used her spoon well today with much less fuss so I will plod on!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - 3/4 of a slice of toast, 2 mushrooms, a few bites of boiled egg.

Lunch - one bite of mince, pasta. 

Dinner - lots of chickpeas, a few pieces of pasta in a tomato & herb sauce.


----------



## Incubus

Breakfast: porridge
Snack: mixed bits of fruit at stay and play
Lunch: a sausage roll and some organix cheese puffs
Dinner: corn on the cob, sweet potato wedges, refused his chicken, a yoghurt
Snack: a banana


----------



## sequeena

B - multigrain letters
L - some chips and nuggets from burger king
D - homemade leek and potato soup, cheese and tomato focacia bread and he had some of my turkey satay stir fry


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - half a slice of wholemeal seeded toast, 2 mushrooms.

Lunch - pasta and chickpeas. 

Snack - a few bites of cereal bar (the first time she's ever tried cereal bar), half a banana.

Dinner - chicken, rice.


----------



## kazzzzy

B 2 Weetabix
S Apple & mini rice cake
L Pasta with tuna & cheese
S Petit filous & banana
D Most of chicken breast stuffed with cottage cheese & herbs, mash potato, small piece of broccoli & peas


----------



## ttcnewbie123

B- two slices marmite on toast
L: cheese sandwich, couple of cocktail sausages, grapes
D: Lasagna and a yoghurt for pud
S: couple of squares of choc!


----------



## Leliana

B - Porridge. Half a cup of milk.
S - Handful of Blueberries. Handful of Krave cereal (pinched from me!)
L - Big bowl of beef stew. Small Kinder Bar.
S - Raisins and Apricots.
D - Cheese spread sandwich.
Half a cup of milk.


----------



## MrsEngland

Yesterday- 

B- both had shreddies with almond milk and a banana each
L- both had mac and cheese with broccoli and a fromage frais
S- both had cheese and crackers at nursery
D- both had bubble and squeak at nursery
S- both had a banana and an apple and milk before bed


----------



## Incubus

Yesterday

Breakfast: Cheerios and a banana
Snack: a breadstick
Lunch: scrambled eggs
Dinner: beef stew and broccoli (didn't touch the stew at all!), a bowl of mixed fruit
Snack : organix gingerbread man


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Yesterday -

B - half a Weetabix half a banana and half a box of raisins
S - half organic gingerbread man 
L - Spinach and Ricotta stuffed pasta. A few grapes
S - a few bites of Organix cereal bar
D - chicken, chips and beans. Didn't really eat chicken though. Yoghurt and a few segments of satsuma


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - 2 slices of toast, 1 mushroom. 

Lunch - around 1/4 of a chicken sub on wheat bread.

Dinner - spaghetti bolognese.


----------



## Leliana

B - Cheese spread on toast. Handful of blueberries. Cup and a half of milk.
S - Two breadsticks.
L - Cottage Pie. Small piece of Easter Egg. Half a cup of milk.
S - Banana.
D - Ham and Cheese Toastie. Handful of cheese triangle snacks. Few strawberries.
Half a cup of milk.

She's eaten loads today!! You'd never believe she could pack so much away looking at her!!


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Today

B - 1/2 croissant and a banana
S - Raisins
L - Spinach and Ricotta pasta, cucumber & cheese slices, couple of grapes & yoghurt
S - no snack as had a late nap and woke up in time for dinner
D - 1/4 of a Morrocan lentil burger, sweet potato wedges, slices of pear


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - 1/4 of a slice of toast.

Lunch - one bite of steak pie, some chips. 

Dinner - spaghetti bolognese.


----------



## Leliana

B - Cheese Spread on toast. Fromage Frais. Two cups of milk.
L - Big bowl of beef stew. Banana.
D - Cheese spread sandwich. Biscuit.
Cup of milk.

Hmm. Lot of cheese spread today. You can tell DH has been on food duties!


----------



## Amarna

B- Sausage and blackberries, orange juice
S- Graham crackers
L- Cheese sandwich, veggie chips, milk
S- Popcorn
D- Mandarin orange chicken, white rice with veggies mixed in, milk

And a very small piece of ice cream cake leftover from DD1's bday party for dessert.


----------



## kazzzzy

Emily has a cold & is really out of sorts so she didn't each much yesterday which is unusual for her, hope she's better soon!

B 1 Weetabix & refused toast
S Half Banana
L 2 bites of sausage, spoon of beans & one bite of toast
S Yogurt & custard cream biscuit
D Refused pasta & chicken in a tomato sauce, ended up giving her bowl of cheerios & petit filous


----------



## tinkerbelle93

B: buttered toast, cup of milk
L: Cheese sandwich, 2 segments from satsuma 
S: Fruit face made of banana, satsuma, red and green grapes 
D: Fish, potato wedges and beans


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - some potato cake.

Lunch - a few bites of chicken, some chips. 

Dinner - cod, pasta, a few spoons of soup.


----------



## MrsButterfly

B - weetabix, cup of milk, slice fruit toast
L - sausage pasta bake, yogurt
S - few choc buttons, grapes
D - tiny bit of sandwich, small pot of rice pudding
Milk before bed


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - 1/4 of a slice of toast, some bacon.

Lunch - a few bites of spaghetti bolognese, 1/2 a slice of bread . 

Dinner - pasta.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Cereal
apple

custard cream

cucumber and cheese wrap with a lil bit of mayo
banana

pasta and butternut squash sauce


----------



## kazzzzy

B Cheerios & half slice of toast
S Banana
L 2 hm chicken gougons & small bread roll
S Grapes 
D Cottage pie 
Milk before bed


----------



## sequeena

There has been a lot of bread today, it seems to be all he wants right now

B - toast and grapes
L - bread sticks with soft cheese, banana and oatcakes at nursery
D - swedish meatballs, babybel, banana, grapes
S - milkybar (treat for doing well at nursery), slice of bread with dairylea


----------



## MrsEngland

B- D had sugar puffs with almond milk and an apple. M had cheerios with almond milk. Both shared my scrambled egg.
S- both had some cool doritos.
L- bbq chicken, golden rice and carrots, peas and sweetcorn for both followed by lemon cheesecake
S- fruit salad at nursery
D- both corned beef hash and yorkshire pud at nursery
S- M had mini gingerbread man and milk. D had a yoghurt and banana.


----------



## veganmama

Bevziibubble

I see your LO only eats 3 meals a day, is that really all she eats? i've been worrying that my LO doesnt eat enough but seeing how much your LO eats makes it feel more normal and makes me feel better lol


----------



## ronnie1234

Do you find some days toddler eats loads & other days hardly anything?


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - plain oatmeal, 1/3 of a boiled egg, 2 chestnut mushrooms. 

Lunch - pasta, a few bites of bacon

Snack - 3/4 of a banana.

Dinner - chicken, rice.


----------



## Leliana

B - Porridge. Handful of blueberries. Half a cup of milk.
S - Breadstick
L - Big portion of pasta with tuna and sweetcorn. Raisins. Half a cup of milk.
S - Clementine
D - Cheese Spread sandwich. Banana.
Half a cup of milk.


----------



## MrsEngland

B- D had sugar puffs with almond milk and a banana. M slept late so had her brekkie at snack time
S- both had scrambled egg D had mushrooms, M had cheese and a banana after.
L- both had veggy nuggets, cheesy potato bites, runner beans and baby corn. Followed by fromage with jelly and some grapes.
S- orange and banana at nursery
D- homemade pizza at nursery.
S- both stole a few of daddys fries and had milk.


----------



## MrsEngland

ronnie1234 said:


> Do you find some days toddler eats loads & other days hardly anything?

Yup i just go with it :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - 1 slice of toast, a few bites of mushroom.

Lunch - wholewheat pasta. 

Dinner - some chicken, a few bites of cheese toastie.


----------



## MrsEngland

Yesterday

B- D had sugar puffs with almond milk and a banana. M had shredded wheat with almond milk and grapes.
S- both had a bag of mini gingerbread men.
L- both had a ham sandwich on seeded bread, shared some crisps and had a organic yoghurt after.
S- D had some jelly babies and a dairylea dunker. M had a dairylea dunker.
D- both had a chicken and rice crockpot dish. Both had jelly.
S-both had milk


----------



## randomrach

veganmama said:


> Bevziibubble
> 
> I see your LO only eats 3 meals a day, is that really all she eats? i've been worrying that my LO doesnt eat enough but seeing how much your LO eats makes it feel more normal and makes me feel better lol

Mine isn't a big eater either but she's in the 50th centile for her age so obviously it's not a problem. Generally she only eats 3 meals and if she has snacks she never finishes them. Alot of these toddlers eat a big amount compared to my 20 month old, not much you can do if they're just not that interested.


----------



## kazzzzy

B 2 Weetabix & half slice of toast 
S Banana
L Omelette with mushrooms, peppers, sweetcorn & cheese
S Yogurt & grapes
D Chicken, rice & peas


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - 1/3 of a boiled egg, some potato cake, a mushroom.

Lunch - a few bites of tuna, wholewheat pasta, lots of peas.

Snack - a few Brazil nuts (she said 'nut' for the first time when asking for them! :D )

Dinner - rice, some grated cheese.


----------



## AnneD

Bevziibubble said:


> Breakfast - 1/3 of a boiled egg, some potato cake, a mushroom.
> 
> Lunch - a few bites of tuna, wholewheat pasta, lots of peas.
> 
> Snack - a few Brazil nuts (she said 'nut' for the first time when asking for them! :D )
> 
> Dinner - rice, some grated cheese.

Holly is becoming a really good eater now, isn't she? I remember how used to refuse breakfast!


----------



## Bevziibubble

randomrach said:


> veganmama said:
> 
> 
> Bevziibubble
> 
> I see your LO only eats 3 meals a day, is that really all she eats? i've been worrying that my LO doesnt eat enough but seeing how much your LO eats makes it feel more normal and makes me feel better lol
> 
> Mine isn't a big eater either but she's in the 50th centile for her age so obviously it's not a problem. Generally she only eats 3 meals and if she has snacks she never finishes them. Alot of these toddlers eat a big amount compared to my 20 month old, not much you can do if they're just not that interested.Click to expand...

So sorry Veganmamma I've only just seen this! Yes, Holly only eats three meals a day. I worried about it for so long but now I try to be more laid back and accept she will eat when she's ready. I see the amount of energy she has and know she must be getting enough calories! It's so frustrating though when there are so many nice foods I want her to eat. She's getting so much better than she used to be though!


----------



## Bevziibubble

AnneD said:


> Bevziibubble said:
> 
> 
> Breakfast - 1/3 of a boiled egg, some potato cake, a mushroom.
> 
> Lunch - a few bites of tuna, wholewheat pasta, lots of peas.
> 
> Snack - a few Brazil nuts (she said 'nut' for the first time when asking for them! :D )
> 
> Dinner - rice, some grated cheese.
> 
> 
> Holly is becoming a really good eater now, isn't she? I remember how used to refuse breakfast!Click to expand...

It's such a relief that she has started eating breakfast now, as she was refusing it almost daily at one point!


----------



## Leliana

B - Pain au Chocolat. Blueberries. Cup of milk.
S - Breadsticks. Banana.
L - Cheese spread sandwich.
D - Vegetable stew. Strawberries. Rusk.
Cup of milk.


----------



## Amarna

Breakfast: Blueberry muffin, half a banana and cup of milk

Lunch: Peanut butter and jelly sandwich and apple juice

Dinner: Pizza and a cup of milk

Snacks throughout the day: goldfish crackers, strawberry yogurt and a tangerine popsicle


----------



## FAB mama

Breakfast: cereal and half an egg
Snack: an oatmeal animal cookie
Lunch: watermelon, chicken and wild rice sticks
Dinner: chicken and baked potato

Plus lots of water and breastmilk throughout the day/night


----------



## MrsEngland

Yesterday

B- both girls had cereal with almond milk and an orange.
S- half a slice of seeded toast and grapes each.
L- cheese, ham and mushroom wholemeal quesadilla with veggy rice. Organic yoghurt for both.
S- orange and banana
D- carrot soup and bread
S- D had a pear and a satsuma. M had a yoghurt. Both had milk.


----------



## sequeena

B - toast
L - mini bread sticks with philly and a banana
D - BBQ (burger with cheese)
S: 4 yoghurts

He doesn't eat a lot in hot weather.


----------



## Natasha2605

B - Weetabix minis, followed by melon and a yogurt
S - Apple and some crisps
L - Grilled Sausages, grilled tomato and buttered bread
S - Mixture of blueberries, strawberries, Kiwi and yogurt dip
D - Tomato Pasta, Sliced Pepper sticks and sliced cucumber.


----------



## kazzzzy

B Wholemeal bagel with peanut butter
S Banana
L Cheese toastie & yogurt
S Apple slices & mini rice cake
D Lasagne & small piece of garlic bread
Milk before bed


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - 1/4 of a potato cake.

Lunch - a few bites of sardines, a few bites of garlic bread.

Dinner - wholewheat pasta.


----------



## Leliana

DD spent most of the day out with my sister and Mum so her eating was a bit off schedule. It's out of character for her to eat so little but I think the hot weather put her off a bit too.

B - Slice of toast. Strawberries. Cup and a half of milk.
L - Few bites of sausage and mash. Jelly and fruit. Huge beaker of milk.
D - Banana. Apple. Few grapes.
Cup of milk.


----------



## MrsEngland

B- both had shreddies with almond milk, a banana and buttered toast.
S- shared some crisps.
L- homemade veggy minestrone soup (made with carrots, courgette, green beans, celery, onion, tomato and kidney beans and wholewheat pasta) with tiger bread for both. M had a yoghurt.
S- both had a veg selection at nursery
D- both had chilli and rice at nursery
S- D had a pear both had milk


----------



## sequeena

B: Toast
L: philly and bread sticks
D: grapes, cheese, bread sticks, some chips (went out for a meal I took him snacks as he never eats out)
S: grapes, banana, cheese


----------



## leahtaba

B- yogurt and a banana
S- milky bar off grandad and two mouthfuls of icecream at the park
D- cheese sandwhich and a clemintine
S- half a rice cake
D-chicken breast, brocolli, carrot batons, two potatos and half a yorkshire pud


----------



## Leliana

Another bad day foodwise -

B - 3/4 of a bowl of porridge. Cup of milk.
L - Fruit selection. Banana.
D - Small portion of Sunday Roast (had to really convince her). Few bites of ice cream.
Half a cup of milk.


----------



## kazzzzy

B Cheerios & slice of toast
S Grapes
L Wrap with chicken, sweetcorn, v. small bit of lettuce & cheese & more grapes
S Yogurt
D Roast beef, mash potato, carrots, broccoli & small bit of gravy


----------



## Zinky

B - half a croissant, 1 weetabix and banana, cup of milk
S - packet of crisps, blueberries, half a brioche
L - lamb biryani, small slice of cheesecake
D - refused dinner, ate a banana 
Cup of milk before bed


----------



## Leliana

B - Half a slice of peanut butter on toast. Handful of grapes. Cup of milk.
S - Clementine. Breadstick.
L - Fishfingers and beans. Fromage Frais. Cup of milk.
S - Banana.
D - Half a cheese sandwich. Few bites of sausage.
Half a cup of milk.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - half a slice of toast.

Lunch - chicken in white sauce and rice.

Snack - a few almonds.

Dinner - wholewheat pasta and peas.


----------



## lola_90

B- 1 and a half slices of buttered toast, two weetabix
S- raisins and rice cakes
L- two helping if fish pie, natural yoghurt for pudding
S- cheese roll and veg sticks
D- cottage pie, blueberry muffin, two plums, small yoghurt

6oz milk morning and at night


----------



## Loui1001

B - Rice Krispies, pancake
L - potato and leek soup, slice of toast, satsuma and apple slices
D- mashes potatoes, turnip, Cajun chicken fillet, custard 
S- rice cakes, apple, blueberries, gingerbread man biscuit, few crackers


----------



## impatient1

B- bowl of oatmeal, cup of milk
S-yogurt
L-1/3 bowl of spaghetti 
S- grapes, and apple sauce 
D- 1/2 corn on the cob, 2 hot dogs
S- banana muffin
Water the rest of the day


----------



## MrsEngland

B- both had cheerios with almond milk n strawberries
S- bag of quavers each
L- pasta salad with tomatos, red and green peppers and sweetcorn. Crackers and cheese. Followed by an ice lolly each.
D- tuna pasta bake at nursery
S- D had an apple, M had an orange. Both had milk


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: slice of wholemeal toast with peanut butter, a spoonful of my scrambled eggs and a small satsuma 
S: dried cranberries and raisins 
L: fish pie with spinach, carrots and peas
S: a small apple, a homemade mango and berry ice lolly, 2 grapes, some cucumber and a mini gingerbread man later on as dinner was a bit late. 
D: homemade potato wedges with paprika and garlic, half a soya burger, half a wholemeal pitta, hummus, tomatoes, lettuce and cucumber again. 
Tipped his milk after one sip :dohh:


----------



## kazzzzy

B 2 Weetabix & small banana
S Oat cake & grapes
L Boiled egg & slice of toast & grapes
S Yogurt
D Our electric was gone after a thunder storm so we were bold & had fish & chips, Emily loved them!
She'll have milk before bed


----------



## Leliana

B - Porridge. Grapes. Cup of milk.
S - Raisins and Sultanas.
L - Half a bowl of Corned Beef Hash and Peas. More grapes.
D - Sausages. Cheese. Breadsticks. Clementine.
Cup of milk.


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: 1.5 Wheatabix with milk, a few raisins and half an apple.
L: Wholewheat couscous, leeks, peas and garlic, with peri peri hummus and half a satsuma.
S: 2 slices of apple, 2 slices of banana and a headless mini gingerbread man!
D: 1/3 bbq chicken and red pepper pizza!! (I gave him one slice but he stole another! oops!) a piece of garlic bread, several cucumber sticks and lots of spring onion. Refused tomatoes and lettuce. 

No milk today except in the cereal.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - around 3/4 of a boiled egg.

Lunch - pasta, peas. 

Snack - a few almonds. 

Dinner - chicken and rice.


----------



## sequeena

B - grapes, cheese
L - salami sandwich, banana
D - turkey goujons, mash, beans
S - ice cream and grapes

Just about to try and get a slice of wholemeal toast in him in the hopes he'll sleep longer.


----------



## MrsEngland

B- both had peanut butter on toast and shared a punnet (!) Of strawberries between them.
S- quavers each
L- both had a happy meal as a treat
S- small bowl ice cream
D- M had wholegrain pitta and cheese D has a tummy bug so didnt eat


----------



## Lynzeigh

Breakfast: Rice Krispies.
Lunch: Ham and Cheese Hamwich with sweetcorn and Mini potato waffles.
Supper: Will have Pasta bake then spaghetti bolognese before bed.

Snacks: Oranges, raisins and crackers with dairylea cheese.


----------



## kazzzzy

B 2 Weetabix & small banana
S Apple flavoured rice cake & satsuma
L Omelette with mushrooms, onions, sweetcorn & cheese & yogurt 
S Grapes & malted milk biscuit
D Spag bol & small ice-cream cone after
Milk before bed


----------



## Leliana

B - Peanut Butter on toast. Cup and a half of milk.
S - Banana.
L - Seeded wrap with chicken and salad. Raisins. Half a cup of milk.
S - Clementine.
D - Sausage with carrot and swede mash. Fromage frais.
Cup of milk.


----------



## Amarna

Breakfast: Bowl of cereal and milk
Snack: Fruit gummies
Lunch: Mac and cheese and grapes, apple juice
Snack: Cherry yogurt and a couple pretzels
Dinner: Veggie "Chicken" patty, boiled potatoes, and I tried to get her to eat green beans but it was a fail, cup of milk


----------



## impatient1

Cheerios and a cup of milk
Grapes and a banana
Banana muffin 
Turkey soup
Banana 
Pasta salad 
Apple sauce


----------



## Loui1001

B - weetabix and banana
S- yogurt
L - tuna and philadelphia sandwich, grapes, cheese
S- rice cakes
D - mashed potato, cod, cauliflower cheese, orange


----------



## Leliana

DD has had quite the appetite today!

B - Crumpet with butter and jam. Cup and a half of milk.
S - Babybel. Breadsticks.
L - Big portion of pasta with tuna and sweetcorn. Clementine. Cup of milk.
S - Banana.
D - Cheese and onion quiche. Lots of chips stolen from DH and I.
Cup of milk.


----------



## Loui1001

Similar to yesterday.
B- 2 weetabix, banana, pancake
L- whole meal bread cheese sandwich, apple, yogurt
D- potatoes, cauliflower, chicken goujons. Satsuma
S- crackers and dairylea, cheese cubes, rice cakes and milkshake


----------



## MrsEngland

B- both had a bowl of cheerios with almond milk and a satsuma
S- both had a plain rice cake
L- both had scrambled eggs on wholewheat toast. Followed by organic yoghurt with banana and a punnet of blueberries between them.
S- malt loaf at nursery
D- cheese sandwiches and crisps at nursery
S- both had a rice cake with peanut butter and milk


----------



## impatient1

Bowl of cereal, and half a bagel
Grapes, apple slices, dry cheerios
Two hotdogs
Few timbits
Mashed potatoes, cauliflower, and brussel sprouts
Apple sauce


----------



## kazzzzy

B 2 Weetabix & small banana
S Apple slices
L we were at my friend's LO's birthday - chicken gougons, chips, crisps, jellies & birthday cake
D Not much as she wasn't hungry after the party - slice of toast & yogurt
Milk before bed


----------



## HKateH

Yesterday:

Before Breakfast: 8oz cows milk, toasted bagel with butter and honey (about a quarter) 
Breakfast: honey nut shredded wheat, one weetabix
Lunch: (We ate out) some of my mum's cheese and tomato toastie, two dippy eggs (yolk only) and soldiers, blueberries, a tangerine, toddler cereal bar
Snack: three whole strawberries and a rice cake
Dinner: salami, hummus and tomato wrap, a whole banana

Today so far:

Before Breakfast: milk, toasted bagel with honey (1/4 approx)
Breakfast: strawberries, blueberries, Greek yoghurt, almond granola
Lunch: omelette with cheese, spring onion, asparagus and mushroom; garlic bread


----------



## MrsEngland

B- both had a buttered english muffin 
S- both a few gummy bears
L- both fish and chips
S- both had raisins and dried apricots
D- both had cheesy pasta and a pear
S- both had milk

neither have been very hungry today, eldest has chicken pox and younger is coming down with them


----------



## FAB mama

B: Muffin
Blueberries
Piece of banana

L: Chicken
Broccoli with cheese 
Apple

S: Half Ella's bar, BBQ chip, bread sample (at grocery store)

D: Apricot, ham (refused carrots)


----------



## KatieB

B: Alex had milk followed later by toast and marmite, mango slices and raspberry fromage frais (lovely new Little Yeo ones). Louis had brioche and nutella.
S: rice cakes in park
L: Both had fish pie, Louis had a yoghurt, Alex had a mini pot of custard. 
Milk for A after his nap. Louis pom bear crisps.
D: Baked pasta with ham and tomato sauce, mango sorbet and an organix biscuit.
Supper: A had milk, L had a crumpet.


----------



## sbl

Breakfast 
Porridge

Lunch 
Yogurt
Crackers
Cheese

Dinner
Meatballs 
Potato's
Cheese

Snacks
Grapes 
Chocolate biscuit
Organix goodies raspberry oat bar


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - half a banana.

Lunch - bowl of chips in the restaurant (it's the only thing she'll eat when we eat out).

Dinner - brown rice with chicken in white sauce.


----------



## caz_hills

B: fruit and fibre cereal (cup of milk when he woke up)
Snack: breadsticks
L: pizza and salad, broccolli
Tea: pasta, brocolli, cheese followed by home made (yummy!) nutella and banana cake with custard as a treat (Mummy baked today as it's bank holiday!)
Milk before bed


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: Slice of toast with cheese spread and half an apple
L: 1 slice of pizza with sweetcorn, pineapple and quorn pieces, a slice of garlic bread and lots of cucumber. A cup of cooled apple and ginger tea (which he dipped pizza in! Yeuch)
S: one oat cake and a bite of daddy's veggie sausage roll
D: spinach, pea and sweetcorn omelette, 3/4 of a banana and some milk.


----------



## FAB mama

AngelofTroy said:


> A cup of cooled apple and ginger tea (which he dipped pizza in! Yeuch)

:shrug: Ew!! :haha:


----------



## AngelofTroy

FAB mama said:


> AngelofTroy said:
> 
> 
> A cup of cooled apple and ginger tea (which he dipped pizza in! Yeuch)
> 
> :shrug: Ew!! :haha:Click to expand...

I know!!! I thought he'd do it once and realise it was yucky, but he kept dipping the same piece of pizza and then sucking the tea out of it. :sick: saying "dip it in a cup... mmmm soggy.. taste like apple teeeEEA PIZZA!" :dohh:


----------



## kazzzzy

Yesterday:
B Bowl of cheerios & slice of toast
S small banana
L Pasta, cheese & tuna
S Yogurt & apple
D Roast chicken, mash, carrots & peas & small scoop of ice-cream after
Milk before bed

Not sure what she'll have today as we're off to Spain, yipeeee!!! :happydance:


----------



## MrsEngland

B- both had scrambled eggs with an orange and blueberries after.
S- both had a small pot of raisins
L- both had pasta with pesto and cheddar followed by homemade banana rice pudding
S- D had a small kitkat, M had malt loaf at nursery
D- D had sweet potato mash and sausages then a fruit ice lolly, M had corned beef hash at nursery
S- both had a fromage frais and milk 

D has chicken pox so is off nursery at the minute


----------



## sbl

Breakfast: milk and porridge
Lunch: yogurt, banana.
Dinner: chicken Parmesan, potato's, cheese and spinach.
Snacks: grapes, raspberries, packet of crisps, slice of barrel loaf, some milky way stars. 
Lots of rubbishy snacks as we visited granny and then my sister and her boys.


----------



## Blah11

Wow this must be my most successful thread ever lol!


Roman 2.5

Bowl of cheerios
Rice Krispy cereal bar
Toast at nursery
Chicken and veg curry and rice then banana and yogurt at nursery
2 little sultana madeleines
Strawberry milkshake
Kitkat
Grapes
Fish fingers beans and mini potato waffles which he barely touched
Strawberries and cream


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: 1.5 wheatabix with milk, goji berries and pecan nuts, and a satsuma. 
S: a small banana
L: slice of seeded bread, 2 fish fingers and some slices of a large tomato 
S: a bite of my 'healthy' brownie, a plum and a couple of blueberries. 
D: pasta, pepper strips, red onion, cauliflower, quorn pieces and a smearing of red pesto. A cup of milk and a couple of slices of banana.


----------



## sbl

Breakfast
Milk 
Porridge 
Some of my cereal

Lunch
Yogurt
Crackers with dairylea
Pineapple chunks.

Dinner
Homemade chicken goujans 
Potato waffles
Cauliflower
Cheese

Snacks
Barrel loaf
2 slices of luncheon roll
tuc crackers
Grapes
Banana
Milky way stars

Milk at bedtime


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - half a boiled egg, one slice of toast.

Lunch - a few bites of sardines, kidney beans.

Dinner - one bite of chicken, a bit of wholewheat pasta.


----------



## Blah11

Bowl of cheerios
Slice of toast and banana

Tomato and cheese pasta
Cake and custard

half a bagel
Apple

Homemade veg and lentil soup with 3 oatcakes
Yogurt


----------



## caz_hills

Breakie - two cups of milk and then a bowl if fruit and fibre
Lunch - beans on toast and coleslaw (his choice of combination!) then grapes and apple
Snack - cup of juice
Tea - lamb meatballs, pasta and carrots followed by fresh strawberries and yogurt
Two cups of milk before bed


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: natural yoghurt with porridge oats, mixed berries and a drizzle of honey. 
S: 2 oat cakes
L: bread and hummus, a small slice of cheese, cucumber sticks and tomatoes, homemade coleslaw and half a banana. 
S: small satsuma, and a handful of blueberries and grapes
D: cheesy couscous with peas and spring onion. More blueberries! Milk


----------



## caz_hills

AngelofTroy said:


> B: natural yoghurt with porridge oats, mixed berries and a drizzle of honey.
> S: 2 oat cakes
> L: bread and hummus, a small slice of cheese, cucumber sticks and tomatoes, homemade coleslaw and half a banana.
> S: small satsuma, and a handful of blueberries and grapes
> D: cheesy couscous with peas and spring onion. More blueberries! Milk

My son loves blueberries and one weekend he went through practically a whole pallet of them - and had green poo :dohh:


----------



## AngelofTroy

caz_hills said:


> AngelofTroy said:
> 
> 
> B: natural yoghurt with porridge oats, mixed berries and a drizzle of honey.
> S: 2 oat cakes
> L: bread and hummus, a small slice of cheese, cucumber sticks and tomatoes, homemade coleslaw and half a banana.
> S: small satsuma, and a handful of blueberries and grapes
> D: cheesy couscous with peas and spring onion. More blueberries! Milk
> 
> My son loves blueberries and one weekend he went through practically a whole pallet of them - and had green poo :dohh:Click to expand...

:haha: Micah has had green poo in the past from them!!!


----------



## caz_hills

It freaked me out at first but a quick google put my mind at rest :)


----------



## MrsEngland

B- D had blueberries and cheerios with almond milk. M had wholegrain toast.
S- both had a satsuma
L- both had chicken nuggets and chips
S- D had a pot of raisins, both had strawberries
D- both had fish, rice and carrots, peas and sweetcorn followed by greek yoghurt with raspberries.
S- rice cake with peanut butter and milk


----------



## sbl

Breakfast:
Milk 
Porridge
Lunch:
Yogurt
Frankfurter
Bread roll
Dinner:
Sausage
Rasher 
Potato waffle 
White pudding
Snacks
Grapes
2 Ligas 
Banana
Bag of buttons
Couple of jaffa cakes
Ella's kitchen oat bar 
Slice of luncheon roll

Milk at bedtime


----------



## Blah11

Rice krispies
Yogurt covered dried strawberries
Porridge
Mince and potatos and peas
A sausage he stole off me
Little bit of easter egg
Half a slice toast and some beans
Strawberries and cream


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: reduced sugar and salt baked beans on a slice of toast, a satsuma. 
L: an egg mayonnaise sandwich, cucumber and tomato, another satsuma...
S: strawberries, a few mini oat cakes, a small cup of milk and... another satsuma! (all 3 were given by different people, OH, my mum and me, only realised he'd had 3 when we compared notes lol)
D: spaghetti bolognaise, followed by yoghurt and blueberries


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - half a slice of toast, a few bites of egg.

Lunch - brown rice, peas.

Snack - a few almonds.

Dinner - wholewheat pasta, a few bites of chicken.


Drinks - breastmilk and water throughout the day (and night!)


----------



## MrsEngland

B- D had cheerios with almond milk, both had wholegrain toast and blueberries
S- plain rice cake each
L- meatballs and pasta in a tomato sauce with cheese, a satsuma and yoghurt for both
S- D had some quavers and smarties at nanas, M had fruit platter at nursery
D- D had boiled eggs, wholegrain toast and sweetcorn. M had medittarean couscous at nursery.
S- both had a milky way as a treat after shopping and milk


----------



## dan-o

My 1 year old:

Yesterday-

B-shreddies and koko milk, tartex on toast
L- hm broccoli soup and toast, crisps, blueberries, nicked a bit of my boiled egg
D- hm wedges, beans, Quorn sausage, ice lolly, Jaffa cake

Today-

B-Cheerios and koko milk, blueberries, licked the marmite off some toast
L- eggy bread and tomato ketchup dip, crisps, dried apricot, some grapes, tasted a dried fig
D- macaroni 'cheese' (alpro white sauce) broccoli carrots, hm lemon cupcakes


----------



## keese22

B- 1.5 weetabix & 1 cup of
Milk.
S-raisins
L-cream cheese on cracker bread, ham, cherry tomatos and a satsuma.
S-1/4 banana
D- quesadilla with sweet potato chips

He'll have anoter cup of milk before bed


----------



## Blah11

Sick bug!!

1 bite cereal bar
3 bites pizza
2 blueberries

:( lol


----------



## Loui1001

B - Rice Krispies, pancake
L - cheese sandwich, strawberries, 1/2 banana
D- beef casserole, yogurt, orange
S- kinder bar, toast, raisins


----------



## sbl

Breakfast 
Porridge
Milk
Lunch
Yogurt
Sandwich
Banana 
Dinner
Spag bol
Cheese
Apple pie 
Custard
Snacks
Liga
Slice of ham
Grapes
Ella's kitchen bar 
2 chocolate mallows 
Half a pancake
Slice of fruit cake 

Milk at bedtime


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

B - Weetabix
S - Organix cheese puffs
L - Dairylea spread in a white roll, bits of ham and a bit of beef (from my sandwich) 
S - Raisins, small bit of rich tea biscuit 
D- Chilli Con Carne, brown rice, sour cream, yoghurt, Organix biscuit

Lack of fruit today as it doesn't seem to agree with him while he's teething.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - half a slice of wholewheat toast.

Lunch - wholewheat pasta.

Dinner - rice, some spaghetti hoops (first time she's tried them).


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Breakfast- butter on toast 
Lunch- oat crackers and cheese 
Snacks- 2 packs raisins, yoghurt coated black currant flakes 
Dinner- refused his pasta and veg bolagnaise 
Lots of milk


----------



## AngelUK

Milk on waking
B 1 slice of buttered toast each (but Sebastian left half), banana yoghurt
L Both boys had 2 mini rice cakes each and some noughts and crosses. Dominic had chicken tikka, mixed vegetables and a bit of cheese. Sebastian had a stage 2 pouch. Both had watermelon chunks as dessert.
S Milk, 2 biscotti each and some (cut) grapes.
D Dominic had cottage pie and Sebastian half a stage 2 pouch, each had a rice cake and 2 Plum fromage frais as dessert.


----------



## wookie130

B- Whole grain waffle w/maple syrup, milk
L- Rice cake with homemade bean dip; grapes, strawberries, milk
S- Peas and a toddler whole fat yogurt; cup of water
D- 1/2 banana, avocado slices, green beans, and brown rice crackers with peanut butter; some diluted juice


----------



## FAB mama

B: Cheerios (at least a few) and most of an apricot

L: Chicken, watermelon and maybe a seaweed rice cracker (trying something new!), refused carrots and avocado

D: Blueberries, refused rest of dinner (broccoli, pork and bread) because grandparents were visiting/distracting&#8230; later ate chicken and pork and watermelon

I think all he would eat is watermelon if I let him!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Breakfast- banana 
Lunch- oat crackers, grated cheese, blueberries, cut grapes and raisins 
Snack- yoghurt coated black currant flakes 
Dinner- beef pasta and veg, fruit puree pot and two banana yoghurts


----------



## biglebowski

B - rice crispies, grapes, sultanas then some of my toast
L - ham & cheese roll
S - half a small pancake
D - omelette with a little cheese on top, peas, sweetcorn. Orange wedges, a few grapes and a bowl of natural yoghurt.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - a few bites of potato cake.

Snack - some toast at a dad's toddler group she went to.

Lunch - chips when we went out for lunch.

Dinner - wholewheat pasta, a few bites of steak, some peas.


----------



## caz_hills

B - small amount of fruit and fibre with a huge cup of milk
No snack as he had such a bad breakfast
L - pulled pork burger with pasta, peas and red pepper followed by strawberries and grapes and a biscuit
S - raisins
T - roast chicken, roast potatoes, peas and carrots followed by strawberries and a few chocolate coins as a treat

Quite a good day for once!


----------



## wookie130

B- Some Kix cereal and fresh blueberries; small cup of milk
S- Mozz string cheese, some halved red grapes
L- Cup of milk, a pudding I made from sweet potato and banana
D- Pizza, green beans, raisins, water.


----------



## sbl

Breakfast
Milk
Cereal 
Lunch
Mash potato
Turkey
Carrots
Dinner
Some of my chicken from Nandos 
Garlic bread. 
Snacks
Yogurt
Ella's kitchen bar 
Icecream 
Crisps
Milky way stars
Liga

Lots of drinks throughout the day as we were out all day and it was super hot!


----------



## Weenie19

Breakfast - cheerios and milk
Lunch - boiled egg, ham, cheese, cold sausage, bite of a sausage roll (we had a picnic at the park). Very small muffin
Drinks - water


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - a few bites of potato cakes.

Lunch - wholewheat pasta, peas, 3 slices of cheese.

Snack - a few bites of bread.

Dinner - brown rice with chicken in white sauce.


----------



## MrsEngland

B- both had scrambled, toast and an orange. M also stole some bites of sausage.
S- both had a strawberry ice cream at the park
L- both had roast chicken, stuffing, roast potato, sweet potato, mange tout and carrots. Followed by strawberries and homemade brownie.
S- a few dolly mixtures.
D- crusty bread with butter, left over chicken and a few crisps. More strawberries.
S- milk before bed


----------



## sbl

Breakfast
Milk
Porridge
Lunch
Yogurt
Crackers with dairylea
Dinner
Fish
Potato's
Spaghetti hoops
Snacks
Liga
2 jaffa cakes
Banana
Cheese
Slice of luncheon roll
Goodies organix apple oat bar 
Some milky way stars

Milk at bedtime.


----------



## MrsPMP

Haven't done one of these in a while!
Today:

Breccie: Dry cheerios and Grapes to snack on whilst we were getting ready for church! With water to drink.

Snacks at church, shared with his best friend and probably a couple others!: a bag of pom bears, yoghurt covered strawberry flakes, raisins, more grapes!, 1 peppa pig vitamin, a cracker, a biscuit, a rice cake!!!!!!! I know! Water to drink.

Snack from Nanna after shopping: a quarter of a sausage roll!

Lunch: Roast chicken, roast potatoes, mashed swede and carrot, cabbage, runner beans and gravy. Strawberries. Watermelon juice.

Dinner: Egg and milk Omelette, cherry tomatoes, some of my french frie crisps! A doughnut! Water to drink.

Some milk before bed.

Not exactly a normal day! I might try again tomorrow


----------



## caz_hills

B - some of my weetabix with choc chips, raisins and a large cup of milk
S - whole apple
L - roll with roast chicken, sweetcorn and mayo with some red peppers. Followed by strawberries (and a few of dadda's crisps)
T - pulled pork burger, pasta and carrots followed by grapes and three chocolate coins
Milk before bed


----------



## cat lover

B: Cheerios and milk
S: A bread roll, a biscuit
L: Sandwiches, some egg some philadelphia followed by a yogurt
S: Cereal bar, raspberries
D: Vegetable rice & chicken followed by some rhubarb and a rich tea biscuit
S: Milk before bed


----------



## tinkerbelle93

B- banana and milk 
S- raisins
L- 3 oat crackers, grapes, a nectarines 
D- tomatoes and veg bolagnaise pasta with a fruit puree, nectarine and strawberry yoghurt for pudding


----------



## sbl

Breakfast
Milk 
Cereal
Lunch
Yogurt
Sausage roll
Cheese
Dinner
Pancakes
Snacks
Brown soda bread
Banana
Luncheon roll
Liga
2 tuc crackers
Grapes
Goodies organix apple oat bar 
2 Bourbon creams

Milk at bedtime


----------



## Leliana

B - Porridge. Cup of milk.
S - Blueberries and Apple Slices.
L - Cheese Sandwich. Fromage Frais. Nectarine Slices.
S - Banana.
D - Pasta Bolognaise. Raspberries. Mini doughnut.
Cup of Milk.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - 1.5 slices of toast.

Lunch - brown rice and chicken.

Snack - a bite of my sandwich (she didn't like it and told me to give it to the dog! :rofl:)

Dinner - wholewheat pasta, one slice of garlic bread, garden peas.


----------



## KatieB

Breakfast: A had milk, few bites of raisin and cinnamon bagel, watermelon and a fromage frais. L picked at a few pieces of frosted shreddies at home then two bowls of weetabix at nursery (gobsmacked and so were nursery lol).
Snack: A had organix cocoa and raisin bar.
Lunch: A had small chicken sandwich and yoghurt, L had beans on toast.
Snack: A had milk and picked at some rice cakes, L had a yoghurt and rice cakes.
Dinner: Both had roasted sausages and wedges, broccoli (L refused the "trees", sigh). Mango sorbet and a bit of vanilla ice cream for Louis, homemade victoria sponge for Alex which didn't touch the sides :haha:
Supper: A had milk, L had a crumpet with marmite.


----------



## MrsEngland

B- both had cheerios and dried berry mix
S- both had a satsuma
L- both had sweet potato mash, spaghetti hoops and sausages. Both had strawberries and blueberries with yoghurt.
S- malt loaf at nursery
D- both had leek and potato soup at nursery with bread
S- a mini milky way each and milk


----------



## tinkerbelle93

B- banana 
L- cheese sandwich, grapes, few bits of nectarine 
S- raisins and oat crackers, half a banana 
D- beans on toast with scrambled eggs


----------



## Leliana

B - Peanut Butter on toast. Strawberries. Cup of milk.
S - Mini doughnut. More strawberries.
L - Huge portion of pasta with tuna and sweetcorn.
D - Scone. Piece of cheese. Handful of vegetable crisps. Juice.
Cup of milk.

Bit of an eclectic day!


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

B - Weetabix
S - 3 or 4 Organix apple rice cakes
L - Philadelphia and ham toasted sandwich and cucumber slices and a sliced pear
S - a banana
D - sweet chilli sausage, roast potatoes, roasted sweet potato, broccoli, cauliflower and carrots. A yoghurt and couple of small biscotti Organix biscuits.

He's got hollow legs at the moment!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - 1/2 a boiled egg, 1/2 a slice of toast.

Lunch - spaghetti bolognese (she mostly ate the spaghetti and only a few bites of the mince), 1 slice of garlic bread.

Dinner - wholewheat pasta, a few peas, 3/4 of a banana.


----------



## sbl

Breakfast
Porridge
Milk
Lunch
2 yogurts
Half a pancake
Dinner
Homemade pizza
A few chips
Snacks
Banana
Cheese
Crackers
Luncheon roll
Liga
2 mini muffins
Goodies organix oat bar 
2 biscuits

Milk before bed


----------



## MrsEngland

B- D had scrambled eggs and a bowl of strawberries and blueberries. M had a bowl of cheerios and a banana.
S- both had a mini milky way and a pear.
L- both had a cheese sandwich, avocado slices and cherry tomatoes. Both had a yoghurt and M had a satsuma.
S- Oatcakes at nursery
D- tomato and basil pasta at nursery
S- both had a banana and milk. D also had another pear.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - 1 slice of toast without the crusts.

Lunch - around 1/4 of a chicken sandwich and 1/4 of a peanut butter sandwich, a few spoons of chicken soup. 

Dinner - wholewheat pasta, 1/2 a banana.


----------



## kazzzzy

B 2 Weetabix & cup of milk
S Half a crumpet with butter
L Small wrap with chicken, lettuce, tomato & sweetcorn & grapes after
S Yogurt & bread stick
D Spag Bol & petit filous after 
Milk before bed


----------



## Leliana

DD was at nursery today but she ate:

B - One Weetabix. Blueberries. Cup of milk (at home).
S - Cheese and Crackers (at nursery).
L - Sausage Risotto. Ice Cream (at nursery).
D - Fishfingers and homemade chips. Yogurt (at nursery).
Cup of milk (at home).


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

B - most of a Weetabix and a few grapes (peeled and halved)
S - Apple rice cake, a few yogurt covered raspberries 
L - Philly sandwich, slices of cucumber, sliced avocado (not that keen) pear 
S - stole bits of my pastrami and cheese sandwich and strawberries and Greek yoghurt, a 3/4 of a banana
D - breaded cod, homemade oven baked chips, mixed veg (frozen - peas, runner beans, sweetcorn, carrots), remainder of banana, yogurt, Organix biscotti biscuit


----------



## MindUtopia

Breakfast - 2 weetabix with warm milk, an apricot
Lunch - at nursery
Dinner - cheese and broccoli jacket potato, pickled beetroot

And a cut of milk before bedtime.


----------



## sbl

Breakfast 
Milk
Porridge
Lunch
Ham sandwich
Yogurt
Banana
Slice of choc chip Madeira cake 
Dinner
Spag bol
Garlic bread
Snacks
Grapes
Tuc crackers
Liga
Cheese

Milk at bedtime


----------



## caz_hills

Milk when he woke up
B - toast with butter and jam followed by a large banana
S - raisins and a few jelly tots
L - 'Cook' kids meal - pasta, chicken and tomato sauce - he didn't rally like it
S - Apple
T - sausage, waffle and peas and sweet corn
Milk before bed


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

So far

6oz formula
1 slice Jam on toast
1 pear


----------



## sequeena

B - weetabix
L - half an omelette, some salad
D - sausage pasta bake
S - handful of crisps, chocolate cake


----------



## tinkerbelle93

B- few pieces banana, toast, a yoghurt 
L- raisins, peach, cheese and crackers 
D- chicken, mash, peas, with banana and yoghurt for pudding


----------



## Leliana

Terrible eating day for DD, all she has wanted to do is sleep!

B - 1 Weetabix. 3 raspberries. Half a cup of milk.
S - One apple slice.
L - Totally missed due to a huge nap!
D - 2/3 of a portion of Chicken and Butternut Squash Risotto. Few bites of Sag Aloo. Half a banana.
Few sips of milk.


----------



## sbl

B- milk porridge 
L - dairylea on toast, yogurt, luncheon roll
D- spag bol garlic bread and cheese
Snacks banana, dried apricot, Liga, goodies organix bar, 1 mini muffin, chocolate biscuit, a few chips. 
Flavoured water through out the day. 
Milk before bed


----------



## kazzzzy

B 2 slices of toast with peanut butter
S Strawberries
L 2 slices of hm pizza with peppers, sweetcorn, mushrooms & pineapple
S Yogurt & apple slices
D Chicken, brocolli & pasta bake & small scoop of ice-cream after
Milk before bed


----------



## Leliana

DD teething like mad and not eating much :(

B - Peanut butter on toast. Handful of blueberries. 2 cups of milk.
L - Two bites of a banana (refused rest). Small packet of Animal Biscuits.
S - Small piece of Easter Egg.
D - Two bites of porridge (refused rest).
Cup of milk.

Not the healthiest but just keen for her to eat anything at the moment :(


----------



## sbl

B - milk cereal
L- yogurt, brown soda bread, white pudding.
D- Caribbean chicken.
Snacks
Grapes
Luncheon roll
Liga
goodies bar 
Half bag of crisps 
2 mini muffins
Garlic bread
2 crackers

Flavored water throughout the day
Milk at bedtime


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - bowl of plain oatmeal.

Lunch - a few spoons of brown rice and chicken in white sauce.

Snack - 3/4 of a banana.

Dinner - chicken, wholewheat pasta with tomato and herb sauce.


----------



## sequeena

B - 2 weetabix
L - cheese, ham, grapes
D - few bites spaghetti bolognese
S - raisins, 2 yoghurts, milkybar


----------



## FAB mama

I'm jealous of all the good eaters, and even some of the picky ones! I can hardly get Lo to eat anything besides watermelon and french fries for the last 3 days. :(

He's got an endless runny nose at the moment plus sneezing so hopefully that's why.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

yesterday: 
B: 2 slices buttered toast, one peach yoghurt 
S: raisins, a piece of banana 
L: A few bites of cheese sandwich 
D: Spaghetti bolognaise with added chopped veg 
S: Pot of custard, a couple of crisps


----------



## Zinky

Yesterday
B - weetabix and banana, cup of milk
S - chocolate biscuit
L - pork burger and homemade chips
S - ice lolly, raisins
D - mince and veg with plain boiled rice, small slice of cheesecake,


----------



## sbl

B- milk porridge
L -pancakes, yoghurt.
D-chicken tagliatelle + garlic bread. 
Snacks
Liga
Grapes
A few chocolate buttons
Goodies organix oat bar 
Half a chocolate mousse. 
Jaffa cake bar 
Strawberries
Cheese

Flavoured water through out the day.

Milk at bedtime


----------



## Leliana

My toddler ate 2 Cadbury's Chocolate Fingers today :( She is poorly :(


----------



## sequeena

B - 3 weetabix
L - full from breakfast so snacked
D - scrambled eggs, cheese and ham
S - grapes, 2 yoghurts, 1/4 chelsea bun


----------



## JASMAK

B
Milk and cherrios
S choco cookie (we were out and about)
L
Brown rice crackers, mozzarella cheese, orange juice (she was offered more, but thats all she ate)
S mangoes
D will be bacon, eggs, and cornbread, but she wont eat the cornbread. She hates carbs.

She also has a few fruits and veggies with all her meals...and throughout. I dont limit or everr say no to these...well, unless she wants like 3 bananas in a row...lol


----------



## Cariad_x

Don't know of he's technically a toddler yet but he's not a baby either haha. 

B: weetabix with warmed up milk. 
S: strawberries
L: half a tuna sandwich, a small yoghurt
S: a few organix crisps, half a small tub of ice cream (he was at the transport museum with his daddy and uncle)
D: potato waffle and beans

Not the healthiest day but we've only got left over party food from yesterday atm!


----------



## lau86

B- branflakes and milk
L- cheese on toast, banana, few maltesers 
D- roast chicken, roast potatoes, stuffing, Yorkshire pudding, carrots, broccolli, 
Pears for pudding
His eating has been brilliant lately I hope he keeps it up! He ate a raw carrot before!!


----------



## Leliana

Dr told us to feed DD whatever she fancies to try and get her to eat, so today she has had as follows:

3 pouches of fromage frais
1 pouch of fruit cocktail
Half a mini milk
2 yorkshire puddings
1 stuffing ball
Few spoonfuls of chocolate ice cream

Very random! But I am very relieved as her eating has been so poor over the last few days.


----------



## kazzzzy

B 1 Weetabix & slice of toast 
S Banana 
L Cheese toastie & yogurt
S Malted milk biscuit & pear
D Roast beef, yorkshire pudding, mash potatoes, carrots, brocolli & small bit of onion gravy & small ice-cream cone after
Milk before bed


----------



## sbl

B- milk, porridge
L- 2 yogurts crackers. 
D- spag bol
Snacks
Tuc crackers
Strawberries 
Chocolate biscuit
Goodies organix oat bar 
Liga
1/4 of rice pudding pot
Banana 

Flavoured water through out the day
Milk at bedtime


----------



## caz_hills

Milk when he woke up
B - rice crispies and some weetabix minis
S - satsuma
L - pizza, coleslaw, cucumber followed by fresh melon
S - mini cookies
T - BBQ - burger, sausage, more cucumber, carrot sticks, peppers followed by blueberries, raspberries, banana and ice cream
Milk before bed


----------



## mandy_grovie1

B-puréed strawberries and pears, scrambled egg
Morning snack - Banana flavored puffs 
L- puréed potato and kale, sliced turkey 
Afternoon snack- cheese and Cheerios
D- pasta, cooked peas and carrots, chopped meatballs


----------



## Amarna

Breakfast: Cereal, milk and a few bites of my pomegranate Greek yogurt
Snack: Goldfish crackers and fruit gummies
Lunch: Barbeque chicken, pasta salad, a few grapes, a few chips and a cookie (annual church picnic today :) ), seltzer to drink
Dinner: Beef roast with carrots, potatoes and onions and a cup of juice.


----------



## sequeena

B - 2 weetabix
L - chips
D - refused cottage pie and garlic bread
S - grapes, 2 yoghurts


----------



## Leliana

My DD is on the mend :)

B - Slice of peanut butter on toast.
S - Banana.
L - Fromage Frais pouch. Raisins.
D - Tomato and mozzarella pasta. Fruit pouch.
Lots of milk through out the day - at least large 3 beakers.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - some omelette, a banana.

Lunch - a few bites of sausage roll, some pasta. 

Dinner - a few bites of spaghetti bolognese, sweet potato chips.


----------



## JASMAK

B milk and cheerios
S strawberries
L two slices sandwich meat, mozzarella cheese, brown rice crackers, fruit cup, milk


...thats it so far...


----------



## beanzz

Today he ate an apple without me having to peel or cut it up! He didn't really know what to do with a whole apple before :haha: 

Also had a bit of cheese. Not a big eater :(


----------



## Cariad_x

B: 1/2 a portion of Ready Brek

L: Mashed up egg in a cup, a small yoghurt

S: Some wotsits, a few bites of strawberries

D: Beans and sausage


----------



## sbl

B- milk, cereal.
L- yogurt, potato cake, luncheon roll. 
D- chilli con carne with a dollop of sour cream. 
Snacks
Liga
2 Bourbon creams
Cheese
Grapes. 
Slice of chicken. 
Goodies organix oat bar 
Strawberries 
A mini muffin
Half a jaffa cake bar 

Flavoured water through out the day. 
Milk at bedtime.


----------



## Baby Bell

B- milk
Rice crispies (he gets once a weekas a treat:thumbup:)
Banana

L- cheese and cucumber roll

T- pasta bolognaise 
Strawberries and a bit of Easter egg

S- raisins
Grapes
Cheese biscuits 

Drinks only water throughout day, milk first thing and bed time

:thumbup:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - 1.5 slices of toast.

Lunch - wholewheat pasta, peas.

Dinner - homemade cottage pie with sweet potato mash.


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: porridge and a kiwifruit, a handful of dry cheerios 
L: 2 oatcakes with peanut butter, a homemade sweetcorn and red pepper mini muffin, 3 cherry tomatoes and a few bites of raw carrot. A bite of daddy's banana biscuit and some fresh pineapple. 
S: a large banana and 2 rice cakes
D: Moroccan style lamb mince with dried apricot, onion and peas, couscous and hummus. Followed by a small cup of milk (which he tipped half of) and a bowl of blueberries and raspberries.


----------



## kazzzzy

B Porridge & raspberries
S Strawberries & mini rice cake
L Omelette with peppers, mushrooms, sweetcorn & cheese
S Yogurt & banana
D Stir fried pork with frozen mixed veg & basmati rice
Milk before bed


----------



## Leliana

It's my birthday today so DD had a bit of a treat day!

B - Fromage Frais. Fruit Pouch. Pancakes with maple syrup. 
L - Tomato Pasta.
D - Cottage pie with peas and sweetcorn. Chocolate. Piece of birthday cake.
Loads and loads of milk throughout.


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

B - Toast
S - Organix biscotti biscuits
L - ham sandwich, a couple of Pom bears, cucumber, half a banana 
S - raisin, yoghurt covered raspberries, half a cereal bar
D - vegetable pizza, garlic bread, waffles with ice cream and banana


----------



## bumblebeexo

Yesterday..

B - boiled egg, toast and grapes 
L - chicken and sweet corn sandwich, yoghurt and apple 
S - Pom bear crisps 
D - sausages, homemade chips, peas and beans
Then she had a banana before bed!


----------



## mwah_xx

Today he had:

B - 1 piece toast and peanut butter

S - peach and an oaty bar

L - poached egg with Philadelphia on toast

S - slice watermelon and a dry cracker

D - noodles, boiled pork, peas and sweetcorn
Natural yogurt whizzed up with raspberries
Few animal chocolate biscuit things!!


----------



## sbl

B- milk, cereal
L- yogurt, ham sandwich.
D- chicken Parmesan and garlic bread
Snacks
Liga
Grapes
Goodies bar 
2 chocolate biscuits
Strawberries 
Half packet of crisps
Jaffa cake bar 

Flavoured water through out the day
Milk at bedtime


----------



## bumblebeexo

B - ready brek and an apple
S - grapes and cheese
L - homemade veg and lentil with half an egg sandwich 
D - pasta bake


----------



## sequeena

B - refused breakfast at home but had some pancake and apple at a nursery taster session
L - picked at a red onion and cheese sandwich
D - 2 bites sweet and sour chicken and boiled rice (with extra yellow pepper)
S - grapes, blueberries, 2 dairylea cheese sticks, 2 yoghurts, handful wotsits


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Bad day today for food! 

B: toast and a bit of banana 
L: went for a pub lunch- chips, cheesey garlic bread and refused anything else. 
D: my dad took him out and didn't realise he'd had a bad lunch and got him a chicken nugget happy meal! 
S: organix oat bar, a strawberry and milk


----------



## Cariad_x

Yesterday

B: refused as he was up at 5 am and too tired. 

L: scrambled egg with cheese, 2 small yoghurt S

D: meatballs and spaghetti, a handful of chocolate buttons

He also drank 1 full and a further half of a large supply cup of water throughout the day.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - 1/4 of a slice of wholewheat toast.

Lunch - brown rice and chicken in white sauce.


Dinner - pasta and chickpeas.


----------



## Leliana

B - Peanut Butter on toast. Cup of milk.
S - Babybel.
L - Potato Waffles and Beans. Fromage frais.
D - Pasta Bake. Pot of jelly.
Cup of milk.


----------



## sbl

B- we were up at 4.30 so breakfast was not great 
Toast and Liga
L - crackers, cheese & slices of roast chicken.
D- Caribbean chicken and garlic bread
Snacks
Grapes
Goodies organix oat bar 
Brown soda bread
White pudding
Strawberries
Luncheon roll
Half bag of buttons

Flavoured water through out the day
Milk at bedtime.


----------



## sequeena

B - 2 weetabix
L - some chips (was at the beach)
D - refused pasta. 
S - cereal bar, bubblegum ice cream cone


----------



## Cariad_x

B: refused 
L: about 5 spoons of pasta and sauce. 1 small yoghurt
D: half a bowl of spaghetti, I bite of sausage and 2 buttons :( 

He also had a bout half a packet of wotsit when out with my mum this evening. Fortunately he's accepted 7 oZ cows milk after each refused meal. 

He had his 12-13 month jags yesterday and has been off color ever since wee lamb :(


----------



## bumblebeexo

B - ready brek and half an apple
L - hm vegetable and lentil soup, tuna sandwich 
D - chilli con carne, rice and a small slice of pizza 
S - grapes, blackberries, yoghurt, cracker


----------



## AngelofTroy

Yesterday:

B: porridge and blueberries 
S: satsuma
L: Some cheese and onion roll, a ham sandwich triangle, some carrot sticks and Peri Peri hummus, strawberries and blackberries. Some berry tea topped up with water throughout the day!
S: rice cake
D: pasta with leeks, peas, cream cheese and smoked salmon. A cup of milk.


----------



## steph.

B: toast w/cream cheese, strawberry, and a bite of banana
L: Tuna/brocolli pasta
D: Chicken/rice/veggie soup and strawberries and yoghurt for desert.

Snacks: Biscuits and cream cheese, boiled egg, pear, chocolate ice cream


----------



## Cariad_x

B: half a bowl of Ready Brek
S: a handful of chopped strawberries. 
L: veggie sausages and beans
S: some raisins 
D: wholewheat pasta in a tomato sauce


----------



## Leliana

B - Weetabix. Cup of milk.
S - Breadstick.
L - Cocktail sausages. Laughing Cow cheese dipper. Apple slices and grapes.
D - A quarter of a cheeseburger. Fromage frais.
Cup of milk.


----------



## sbl

B- milk, ready brek and toast. 
L- slices of roast chicken and cracker and a banana
D-spag bol
Snacks
Grapes
Goodies organix bar 
Orange and Mango smoothie
Cheese
Some Cheetos
Handful of buttons


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: 1.5 wheatabix and a kiwifruit 
L: half a mini homemade pizza with green peppers, sweetcorn and mozzarella. 
S: a rice cake
D: we went out with friends for dinner, he shared a child sized macaroni and broccoli cheese with his friend, then had a few bites of my tapas (meatballs, calamari and cannellini beans) some salad (celery, raw carrot) and blackberries and strawberries. 
A cup of milk before bed.


----------



## kazzzzy

B Scrambled egg & slice of toast
S Banana & raisins
L 1 Sausage & small bread roll & apple pouch
S small ice cream cone 
D Spag bol. & fromage frais after
Milk before bed


----------



## felix555

I love this thread, I often check it when I do my shopping list for ideas. 

Today my LO had:

b: yogurt and a croissant with a scraping of nutella 
l: ham and cheese omelette, garlic bread, cheese, grapes 
d: meatballs, (air fried) chips, tomato, strawberries


----------



## sbl

B- ready brek and milk
L- cream crackers and butter slices of ham and a yogurt
D - spag bol
Snacks
Grapes
Liga
Goodies bar 
A bread roll
Apple and banana smoothie 
A mini milkyway 
A bag of buttons


----------



## Gym knickers

Just read through loads of this thread. I think I need to start posing to keep track of what dd eats. She's 91st centile and not fat but well covered! I'm really careful with what she waste but she's got a big appetite! 

Today she had:

B: fruity porridge and a small piece of whole meal toast, apricot 
L: whole meal ham sandwich (2 triangles) , baby bel, raisins, biscotti
D: a few bites of pasta, sweet corn, 2 breadsticks with phili
2 x 6oz milk, 1 x 4oz milk ( she will only drink semi skimmed)


----------



## Leliana

Gym Knickers - that looks like a great menu :) My DD is 9th percentile and eats a very similar amount (she has been poorly recently but in general she can seriously pack it away). I think they just eat whatever they need at this stage and it sounds like she is having a really varied diet. Good job :thumbup:


----------



## kazzzzy

B 2 Weetabix
S Banana
L 2 fish fingers & beans
S Oat cake & grapes
D Roast chicken, mash potato, carrots & brocolli
Milk before bed


----------



## Gym knickers

Thanks Hun! I try so hard to make sure she eats well as she's soooo greedy!! I love that she's got a healthy appetite but want to make sure she's eating the right stuff at doesn't tip over from a 'healthy' size. 
Glad your little one is feeling better! So awful when they are poorly! xxx


----------



## Gym knickers

Today she had:
B: one of those new banana weetabix, pineapple, raisins, a few bites of whole meal toast
L: some new potatoes, a small piece of pork, roasted aubergine dip, Hipp organic fruit pot
D: mixed bean salad, 2 breadsticks, apple (refused) petit filous (ate 1/2)
Extra: semi skimmed milk 3 x 6 oz , half a banana


----------



## Leliana

B - Weetabix with whole milk. Handful of Special K flakes. Cup of milk.
S - Almost a whole tin of pears, apricots and peaches!
L - Beef Lasagne. Breadsticks.
D - Half a bagel with cream cheese. Big handful of blueberries. Clementine.
Cup of milk before bed.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - one slice of toast.

Lunch - chips in a cafe we went to.

Dinner - pasta, peas, a few spoons of soup.


----------



## sequeena

B - 1 weetabix
L - small snack at nursery and 1 small piece of a ham cheese and pickle sandwich
D - half a cheese burger (BBQ)
S - mini wagon wheel


----------



## Gym knickers

B: 2 banana weetabix
L: a few bites of a Philadelphia and sweetcorn sandwich on seedy bread (ate approx 1 triangle) Yoghurt 
D: pasta with veggies and pesto, Hipp organic fruit pot
S: handful raisins, 3 breadsticks, 3 x 5 oz semi skimmed


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

B - porridge mixed with half fruit pot
S - yoghurt covered raspberries
L - spaghetti hoops on toast, grapes. Refused yoghurt
S - Organix cereal bar
D - Spag Bol with cheese and garlic bread, refused yoghurt again, couple of bites of banana


----------



## Leliana

B - Apple and blueberry porridge. Cup of milk.
S - Crackers
L - Slice of peanut butter on toast. Half a babybel. Clementine. Cup of milk.
D - Corned Beef Hash with peas. Big handful of blueberries.
Cup of milk before bed.


----------



## sequeena

B - 2 weetabix
L - snacked on corned beef pasty and a mini wagon wheel
D - venison meatballs (left pasta with homemade sauce)

Wouldn't touch anything else today.


----------



## Aoifesmum12

Today Aoife had 

B: sugar puffs & a fruit pot
S: toast
L: veg pasta & strawberry mousse
S: fruit
D: 2 boiled eggs mashed with butter, some cheese, a few Pringles (she found the can!) some cocktail sausages & veg (didn't eat her veg) a petit filous & a few chocolate buttons

Bed time: 9oz bottle milk


----------



## bumblebeexo

B - rice crispies
L - hm veg and lentil soup, yoghurt and some squid! (She loved the squid!)
D - lasagne with garlic bread

Snacks - crisps, kiwi and grapes


----------



## MrsEngland

B- both had wholegrain toast with peanut butter and a satsuma
S- both had a small box of raisins
L- D had a ham sandwich, quavers and a few animal biscuits. M had quarter of a jacket potato with beans and cheese and some quavers.
S- both had veggy platter at nursery.
D- both had corned beef hash and yorkshire pudding at nursery
S- both had a few smarties and milk


----------



## FAB mama

B: refused
S: refused
L: Apple pieces, chicken, potato sticks 
S: small piece of dh's chicken
D: ham, half an apricot, fries (refused corn)
S: blueberries, bread

He's teething a lot this week :(


----------



## AngelUK

Need some tips, my boys have totally gone off their porridge in the morning and muesli also seems on the bleh side for them. 
Those of you who give Weetabix, do you mush it up in milk so it is like porridge consistency or do you have it quite runny? And do you give it on its own or sometimes maybe with a fruit sauce maybe? (I always thought it super bland so have no experience) Thanks for nay tips! xx


----------



## AngelofTroy

AngelUK said:


> Need some tips, my boys have totally gone off their porridge in the morning and muesli also seems on the bleh side for them.
> Those of you who give Weetabix, do you mush it up in milk so it is like porridge consistency or do you have it quite runny? And do you give it on its own or sometimes maybe with a fruit sauce maybe? (I always thought it super bland so have no experience) Thanks for nay tips! xx

Micah loves wheatabix! I put the biscuits in the bowl with milk just as I serve it, so he dips it in the milk at first and they slowly soak up more milk until they're mushy. I often put berries or sliced banana on top, sometimes raisins or just plain. 

Micah hates puree but if he ate it I might squirt a fruit puree my on top for added flavour. Xx


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: A slice of French toast and a cup of milk. 
S: 3 cherry tomatoes, some celery slices, 2 mini carrot batons and some peas. 
L: a few bits of sword fish steak, half a boiled egg, olives, pepper slices and a new potato. 
S: grapes and later half a pear 
D: 2 herb oatcakes with cheddar cheese, cucumber sticks, more cherry tomatoes and grapes, strawberries and a banana. Most of a mini twister ice lolly for desert as we were at my auntie's house!


----------



## Natasha2605

B - Maci had honey loops cereal, Summer had Pancakes with raspberry Jam. Followed by half a punnet of blueberries which they shared.

Snack - In softplay they had some strawberries and an apple each.

L - Bakers Sausage Roll followed by a cupcake for Summer. Maci ate another punnet of blueberries to herself.

S - Not sure what Summer will have at nursery, Maci will probably want Melon
D - Sausages , Mash and Peas at my mums.


----------



## Leliana

Blimey, for such a tiny little thing my LO can sure pack it away sometimes!! Today's intake:

B - Big bowl of porridge. Cup of milk (at home).
S - Biscuit (at nursery).
L - Vegetable Pasta Bake. Yogurt (at nursery).
D - Crumpets. Pears and raisins (at nursery).
S(Second dinner?) - Loads of pasta bake stolen from DH and I!! (at home)
Cup of milk before bed.


----------



## kazzzzy

B Wholemeal bagel
S Apple slices 
L Omelette with mushrooms, peppers & cheese 
S Yogurt & grapes 
D Lasagne & garlic bread 
Milk before bed


----------



## Cariad_x

Ollie was a gannet today!

B: weetabix
L: a MASSIVE bowl of tuna and tomato pasta followed by a decent sized portion of mixed berries with yoghurt 
S: bread sticks and salsa and some cheese biscuits
D: homemade cauliflower and cheese and a small yoghurt


----------



## emyandpotato

B- Banana and almond milk smoothie, Weetabix and full fat cow's milk
L- Had a late breakfast so snacked on a lot of cheese, apple, banana and home made frozen yoghurt with apricots
D- Veggie ravioli, more frozen yoghurt, yet more cheese


----------



## emyandpotato

AngelUK said:


> Need some tips, my boys have totally gone off their porridge in the morning and muesli also seems on the bleh side for them.
> Those of you who give Weetabix, do you mush it up in milk so it is like porridge consistency or do you have it quite runny? And do you give it on its own or sometimes maybe with a fruit sauce maybe? (I always thought it super bland so have no experience) Thanks for nay tips! xx

He mashes it with milk so it's like thick porridge. I try and put banana slices or strawberries in but he doesn't always eat them.

One idea, if they won't eat, is to blend bananas, strawberries (or any berry), milk and Weetabix in a blender. It makes what tastes like milkshake but is totally healthy and they don't think they're eating.


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: Slice of wholemeal toast with peanut butter and 2 strawberries, a cup of milk.
S: a rice cake, a banana and 4 grapes 
L: a homemade spinach, carrot and sweetcorn muffin, celery, cucumber and tomatoes and 3 dried apricots.
S: a kiwifruit 
D: omelette with cheese, peas and sweetcorn, a cup of milk.


----------



## FAB mama

B: half an egg, blueberries (refused muffin)
S: too many veggie potato sticks
L: just watermelon
S: plum
D: watermelon and 1.5 spinach/pork meatballs (refused carrots and pasta)

He's a fruitaholic.


----------



## HappyAnjeL

Breakfast- Blackberries and watermelon(refused scrambled eggs and pancakes) Milk
snack- 2 bites of peanut butter toast, blueberries/blackberries
Lunch- Small piece of cheese (refused cucumbers, turkey, and roll)
snack- 3-4 potato puffs she stole from OH and Ellas Sweet potato and apple pouch
Dinner- refused (was Alfredo with mixed vegetables though)

Milk before bed.



Abby refuses to even try anything lately.. she used to love her veggies, now I can't even find foods she will eat to hide them in! suggestions ladies?


----------



## sma1588

well we are having issues with my daughter not eating ( she has to have meds to make her hungry) 
so today she had pop corn and nachos at the movies mac n cheese and a few meat balls


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

so far today

8oz stage 1 formula
1 packet of raisins
1 slice marmite toast
1 scotch pancake on school run


----------



## nicksi27

Charlie has had:

Breakfast: Banana porridge then 9oz milk

Lunch: Fish fingers with a little bit of mash and beans
juice and a fruit pot 

Dinner: Is going to be .... grilled chicken, carrot waffles and veggies
Soya yoghurt and strawberries 

He loves his food and is >100th centile for height and >100th centile for weight!! :wacko:


----------



## Leliana

B - Half a slice of peanut butter on toast. Half a banana. A cup and a half of milk.
S - Other half of the banana. 1 small apple.
L - Cheese and bacon pasta bake. Fromage frais. Few blueberries.
D - Half a bagel and cream cheese. Clementine. Raisins.


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: about half a wheatabix (left loads) and milk, half a pear
S: rice cake with cream cheese and a slice of quorn ham
L: refused cheese and tomato pasta, had some peas, grapes, blueberries and apple slices
S: a banana
D: a few slices of sweet potato and quinoa kiev, half a tomato and some herby rice


----------



## sbl

B - wheatabix
L - bruschetta, chicken slices, yoghurt 
D- spaghetti Bolognaise cheesy garlic bread
Snacks
Strawberries 
Oat bar 
Half kit kat
Pear and apple smoothie
Luncheon roll
Ham
Mini muffin
Cheese

Water


----------



## Cariad_x

B: weetabix
L: a few mouthfuls of tuna pasta, some raisins
S: half a choc ice off of his gran
D: spaghetti carbonara with peas. Ate about half. A yoghurt. 

Lots and lots of water!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - 1/4 of a slice of toast.

Snack - strawberries.

Lunch - rice and chicken

Dinner - pasta and peas, a strawberry.


----------



## sbl

B- weetabix, banana, croissant. 
L- cheesy garlic bread, luncheon roll and a yoghurt
D- spaghetti Bolognaise 
Snacks
Cheese
Apple and pear smoothie
2× organix bars
Luncheon roll
Ham
Strawberries 
Jaffa cake 
Half bag of crisps.


----------



## Cariad_x

B: a small amount of ready brek, a slice of toast
L: a huge bowl of soup and bread, some cake (at nursery)
S: yoghurt and mixed berries (nursery)
D: half a plate of cauliflower and cheese. 3 spoonfuls of strawberris and yoghurt.


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Yesterday 

B - porridge with fruit pot
S - cereal bar and some satsuma segments
L - beans on toast (too tired for pudding)
S - banana
D - Spag Bol with cheese, mango and banana smoothie pouch


----------



## MrsEngland

Yesterday- 

B- D had shreddies and strawberries, M had jam on toast and strawberries
S- both had a few pringles
L- both had a cheese sandwich with orange slices and a fromage frais
S- both had a few sweets
D- both had sausage, chips and beans (M just ate the beans) and a mini doughnut


bit of a junky day :dohh:


----------



## Leliana

Yesterday Pud had:

B - Quarter of a bagel with cream cheese. Banana. Cup of milk.
L - Piece of cheese and ham omelette. Slice of toast.
D - Massive bowl of roast dinner including chicken, stuffing, roast potato, roast parsnip, boiled potato, swede mash, cauliflower cheese, carrots, green beans and a Yorkshire pudding!! Raspberry yogurt.
Big cup of milk before bed.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Today:

Breakfast - 3/4 of a banana.

Lunch - brown rice with chicken and white sauce.

Dinner - pasta, peas, orange pepper.


----------



## Leliana

Today Pud has eaten:

B - Half a weetabix with milk and strawberry fromage frais. Cup of milk.
S - Apple slices and grapes.
L - Cheese on toast. Few cheese puffs. Handful of blueberries.
S - More apple slices.
D - Potato waffle and baked beans. Grapes.
Cup of milk.


----------



## sbl

B- weetabix, banana + half a slice of brioche 
L- luncheon roll, crackers and cheese
D- cheese and bacon pasta bake + garlic bread
Snacks
Fruit breakfast biscuit
Cheese
Slices of chicken
Yogurt 
Berry smoothie
Packet of crisps.


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

B - a bite of mini shreddies. Refused the rest (had woken early and had milk and extra milk from Daddy when he woke up for the day!)

L - cheese on toast, cucumber slices, yoghurt
S - carrot cake cereal bar, half banana
D - cheese, tomato and broccoli quiche, potato salad, grated carrot, celery, cucumber, half fruit pot and rest of banana


----------



## kazzzzy

B 2 Weetabix & strawberries
S Apple 
L Wrap with chicken, sweetcorn & cheese & grapes after
S Oatcake & more grapes
D Cod gougon, mash potato, carrots & brocolli & yogurt after
Milk before bed


----------



## MrsEngland

Yesterday- 

B- D had shreddies with whole milk and a banana. M would only eat a greek yoghurt.
S- both had a few pringles
L- both had boiled egg and multigrain toast, fromage frais after
S- both had orange and banana at nursery
D- both had tomato pasta bake at nursery
S- both had a ginger cookie and milk


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: 1 slice of wholemeal bread with peanut butter, grapes and a few homegrown strawberries 
S: a rice cake and 3 dried apricots
L: egg, cheese and broccoli bites, tomatoes and a slice of banana bread. 
S: 2 oatcakes and 2 more dried apricots 
D: a couple of forkfulls of sweet potato, cottage cheese with pineapple, half a corn on the cob, refused most of his mixed veg. A cup of milk.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Today:

Breakfast - a few bites of omelette.

Lunch - pasta in a tomato and herb sauce (finally something other than plain pasta!) and a few bites of chicken.

Dinner - some chicken soup, some chips.


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: 1 wheatabix, a small handful of cheerios, 2 dried apricots and some grapes. 1 homegrown strawberry. 
S: a handful of raisins. 
L: cheese sandwich, refused cherry tomatoes. 3 grapes. 
S: small pot of peas and an oatcake. 
D: tomato and vegetable pasta


----------



## Leliana

B - Porridge. Cup of milk.
S - Biscuit.
L - Cheese on wholemeal toast.
D - Fish fingers. Spanish omelette. Blueberries.
Cup of milk before bed.


----------



## sbl

B - weetabix and grapes
L- ham, tuc and cheese.
D- sausage, mash and beans
Snacks
Banana
cheese
Apple and pear smoothie
Jaffa cake 
Strawberries 
A few crisps 
A mini milkyway


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

B - porridge with fruit pot
S - Organix mini gingerbread men a bite of my cracker with philly
L - chicken and mayo sandwich, cucumber, celery a couple of Pom bears, yoghurt
S - breadstick
D - spinach and ricotta pasta, cheese slices, half fruit pot and grapes


----------



## MrsEngland

B- gave both a milk broiche, blueberries and a soy yoghurt (M refused the broiche)
S- A clementine each
L- both had chicken and sweetcorn pizza and a few chips
S- both had malt loaf at nursery
D- both had spinach and ricotta soup at nursery
S- both had a cupcake as a treat and milk


----------



## Bevziibubble

Today:

Breakfast - 3/4 of a slice of toast without the crusts, 1 banana.

Snack - 1 skittle from daddy as she said 'pretty please' for it for the first time!

Lunch - pasta in tomato and herb sauce with peas.

Snack - 1/2 a banana. 

Dinner - chicken, rice, red bell pepper strips.


----------



## kazzzzy

B Boiled egg & slice of toast
S Banana
L Cheese toastie & yogurt
S Grapes & oat cake
D Chicken, brocolli & pasta bake 
Milk before bed


----------



## sbl

B- weetabix, apple slices and grapes
L- ham, chicken, sour cream and chive tuc and cheese. 
D- chicken stuffed with mozzarella and chorizo, a few chips. 
Snacks
Yogurt bar. 
Strawberries 
Mini muffin
Jaffa cake


----------



## Leliana

B - Slice of peanut butter on toast. Clementine. Cup and a half of milk (at home).
S - Banana and breadsticks (at nursery).
L - Lasagne. Fruit sorbet (at nursery).
D - Sandwiches. Yogurt (at nursery).
Cup of milk before bed (at home).


----------



## AngelofTroy

SO MUCH FOOD!!!

B: 1 wheatabix and milk, 3 dried apricots, quite a bit of my bagel with quorn bacon, a handful of grapes, some yellow pepper strips left from yesterday's dinner...
S: slice of banana and date bread and a fresh apricot before swimming, a banana after swimming 
L: sweetcorn, carrot and spinach muffin, 2 oatcakes with peanut butter and quorn ham, several forkfulls of my couscous and peas. 
S: blueberries 
D: mushroom omelette. 

He kept pleading for more food and moaning about how hungry he was... A minute after demolishing the last snack!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Today:

Breakfast - 3/4 of a slice of toast without the crusts.

Lunch - pasta, a few bites of avacado, a few walnuts.

Dinner - 1/2 of a potato waffle, one grape.


----------



## minties

It's only 7am, so yesterday Sophie had:

Breakfast: 2 slices of toast, crusts discarded on the floor, milk
Snack: fruit salad (kiwi fruit, apple, orange and mango), an oat cookie
Lunch: spaghetti and meatballs type thing with bits of veg in it, milk
Snack: crackers, cheese, a carrot, a couple slices of cold roast beef
Dinner: nachos with lashings of sour cream


----------



## Leliana

B - One weetabix with milk. Apricot fromage frais. Half a banana. Cup of milk.
L - Peanut butter on toast. Crackers. Grapes. Blueberries.
S - Half a banana.
D - Tomato, cheese and bacon pasta bake (BIG portion!) Raisins.
Cup of milk before bed.


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: half a banana yoghurt, beans on toast, an apricot 
S: blueberries 
L: A quarter of a tomato and broccoli quiche, a spoonful of cottage cheese with pineapple, 2 cherry tomatoes and 2 cucumber slices, another apricot
S: a lunchbox sized banana, an oatcake 
D: 3 cheese and tomato bites, a sweetcorn, spinach and carrot muffin, 1 raw mushroom and peas. 
S: a piece of oat and honey biscuit and a mini gingerbread man.


----------



## sbl

B- weetabix, grapes and apple
L- brown soda bread, tomato, pork and onion roll and a yogurt. 
D- spaghetti and meatballs with carrots and parsnip on the side. 
Snacks
Oat bar 
Chocolate milk
Orange and Mango smoothie
Mini muffin
Strawberries 
Banana
Bag of buttons


----------



## Bevziibubble

Today:

Breakfast - half a potato cake.

Lunch - chicken in white sauce with brown rice. 

Dinner - chick peas, pasta, some banana, a grape.


----------



## Leliana

B - Weetabix with milk. Raspberry Fromage Frais. Half a cup of milk.
S - Half a slice of toast. Box of raisins.
L - Chips at the seaside.
D - Half a chicken and sweetcorn sandwich. Handful of cheese triangles.
Cup of milk.


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: half a blueberry bagel and some cherries 
S: blueberries, grapes and a small banana
L: a quarter of a tomato and broccoli quiche, 2 raw chestnut mushrooms, 4 cherry tomatoes and 3 strips of pepper, some dried rhubarb, pear and cranberries. A beaker of milk. 
S: a fresh apricot, half a boiled egg and a carrot stick. 
D: a quorn fillet, some couscous salad (couscous, mint, tomatoes, spring onion, artichokes, sun dried tomatoes and lemon) and half a wholemeal pitta. Another apricot and half a beaker of milk.


----------



## Cariad_x

B: Weetabix with chopped banana
S: a handful of wotsits
L: A big bowl of Tuna, tomato, pepper and sweetcorn pasta, strawberries
S: A cheese wrap, raisins
D: Mild chicken curry with wholemeal rice, 2 small yoghurts


----------



## missvikki

B: A Weetabix and a small fromage frais 
S: A cracker bread with cream cheese spread.
L: Tuna and sweetcorn pasta followed by strawberries 
S: Fruit ice lolly
D: A bite of a cod finger and half a smiley face (not amused by the creation on my dining room floor!)


----------



## Cariad_x

B: weetabix
L: toast and beans, quavers and 3 (!!!) Small pots of yoghurt when Nana was watching him
S: 2 jaffa cakes, some banana 
D: fish, potatoes, broccoli and carrots


----------



## Leliana

B - Banana. Few bites of sausage and few bites of hash browns. Slice of toast with jam. Half a cup of milk.
L - Fish pie. Grapes.
D - Cheese sandwich. Strawberries.
Cup of milk before bed.


----------



## veganmama

breakfast: 2 bananas

lunch: black bean curry w/ brown rice, avocado, tomato & green onion

dinner: potato curry w/ brown rice, avocado & bruschetta 

snack: baked salmon


----------



## Bevziibubble

Today:

Breakfast - 1 slice of toast, 3 button mushrooms, 1 banana.

Lunch - chips in the restaurant we went to, a few pieces of tangerine.

Dinner - brown rice.


----------



## Leliana

Pud was all about the milk yesterday - 

B - Porridge with honey. Cup of milk.
L - Cheese and ham omelette. Half a slice of toast.
D - Half a serving of roast dinner (refused rest) - roast pork, roast potato, boiled potato, carrots, green beans, cauliflower cheese, stuffing, yorkshire pudding. Orange jelly. Two cups of milk!
Cup of milk before bed.


----------



## Cariad_x

B: weetabix
L: beans and toast, a potato scone that he stole off of my plate! And a small yoghurt
S: wotsits and a most of my ice lolly
D: home made sausage casserole and onion gravy with mashed potatoes, broccoli, peas, green beans and carrots. Another yoghurt.


----------



## Leliana

Today:

B - Weetabix with whole milk. Apricot fromage frais. Cup of milk.
S - 4 crackers.
L - Crumpet with peanut butter. Handful of strawberries. Yogurt.
D - Cottage Pie. Strawberries. Raisins and sultanas. Piece of watermelon.
Cup of milk before bed.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - 1/4 of a slice of toast, a bit of omelette, one bite of mushroom.

Lunch - a few bites of sardines, pasta, peas. 

Snack - Quavers, 1 banana, a few bites of cottage cheese.

Dinner - lots of steak, some brown rice.


She has eaten a lot today for her! :)


----------



## Leliana

That is brilliant Bev! :)


----------



## liz1985

B- weetabix
L-chicken bites, chips and peas
D- sweet potato wedges, brocoli and fishcake
Snacks- banana and blueberries


----------



## Bevziibubble

Today:

Breakfast - 3 button mushrooms.

Lunch - omelette, some avocado. 

Snack - some of the pastry from a pork pie daddy was eating. 

Dinner - one bite of chicken, some brown rice, a few bites of potato waffle, a few spoons of gravy from casserole.


----------



## Leliana

I have one hungry little girl today!

B - Apple and blueberry porridge. Grapes. Half a cup of milk.
S - Banana.
L - Tuna and sweetcorn pasta salad. Clementine.
S - Cracker.
D - Beef and vegetable stew. Custard Pot.
Large cup of milk before bed.


----------



## bumblebeexo

B - weetabix 
L - ham sandwich and grapes 
D - lasagne and garlic bread


----------



## Natasha2605

B - Summer had pancakes and raspberry jam, a yogurt and some grapes. Maci had a yogurt, grapes, strawberries and half a banana.
L - We had a picnic at the park so a mix of ham sandwiches, sausage rolls, cocktail sausages and blueberries.
S - Ice Lolly. Shared 2 punnets of strawberries with my 2 sisters
D - Both had roast chicken, coleslaw, beetroot, lettuce and a few chips.

Followed by some ice cream :)


----------



## kazzzzy

B 2 Weetabix
S Banana & mini rice cake
L Omelette with mushrooms, onions & sweetcorn & grapes after
S Yogurt 
D Pasta, tuna & apple salad, she didn't really like it (had mayo on it which she's hit & miss with!) so I did her 2 fish fingers as well 
Milk before bed


----------



## minties

It's only 8am but already Sophie has had:

3 eggs, scrambled
2.5 pieces of toast
A few mouthfuls of Thomas's cereal (he was feeding her when I wasn't looking)
Stole a mouthful of daddies porridge
A few bites of apple
250ml milk

Guess she is hungry today, yikes.


----------



## AngelofTroy

Yesterday:
B: a slice of bread with chilli cheese spread, an apricot 
S: a small banana 
L: a spinach, sweetcorn and carrot muffin, a salad of peas, chickpeas and mushrooms 
S: left over salad from lunch with some grated cheese 
D: Moroccan inspired bean stew with dates, carrots and sweet potato, couscous and spring onion. A cup of milk. 

Today:
B: slice of bread with chilli cheese spread and a small banana. A cup of milk. 
S: 2 oatcakes, half another small banana and a small apple. 
L: mackerel, sweetcorn, lettuce, courgette and bean salad, a few raisins. 
S: some green pepper slices, 3 cherry tomatoes 
D: salmon and new potatoes, broccoli, green beans and carrots. Pineapple slices.


----------



## kazzzzy

B Slice of toast with honey & banana
S Grapes & oat cake
L Pasta, tuna & cheese
S Yogurt & grapes & small scoop of ice-cream
D Mild chicken curry with pineapple, onions & sweetcorn & basmati rice
Milk before bed


----------



## bumblebeexo

B - toast, boiled egg and a kiwi
L - pasta with leftover bolognese and carrot from last nights dinner and yoghurt 
D - hm mushroom and ham quiche, salad
S - apple, raisins


----------



## Cariad_x

B: ready Brek and a slice of toast
L: a big portion of tomato and pepper pasta, half a bowl of jelly
S: a hug fruit pot
D: a huge bowl of vegetable ravioli and a strawberry yoghurt. 

He also had 9 oz of milk when he got up and 9 oz milk before bed - same as every day. I don't know where he puts it!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - 1/4 of a slice of toast, 4 button mushrooms.

Lunch - some omelette, pasta, yellow peppers and peas. 

Dinner - she refused dinner, so I made her some chips as a last resort, since it's been ages since she's refused a meal. She had a few of them and half a banana.


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: 1 wheatabix with milk and a handful of dry cheerios. A few grapes.
L: 4 mini 'crustless quiches' (beaten egg with broccoli and spring onion, baked in the oven in little silicon cases) half a plain tortilla wrap. Refused salad leaves but stole the peas out of my noodles a bit later on. (I fed Micah separately as he had swimming and needed to eat early)
S: a small banana, an oat cake. 
D: tomato and vegetable pasta, more grapes. Refused most of his milk.


----------



## Leliana

Yesterday:

B - Half a slice of toast and peanut butter. Grapes.
S - Bakewell slice (treat!)
L - Cheese and tomato pasta bake with sweetcorn. Clementine segments. Grapes.
S - Cup of strawberry milk.
D - Bagel with red pepper philadelphia. Handful of cheese puffs. Clementine segments. Raisins.

Bit of a treat day in some respects. She didn't eat everything and left quite a lot. She drank a LOT of water though!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yesterday:

Breakfast - plain oatmeal.

Lunch - pasta and peas.

Dinner - chicken in white sauce and brown rice.


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: chilli cheese spread on toast, some grapes and milk 
S: grated cheese from our cooking session! Some kiwifruit.  
L: (picnic) the cheese and onion scones we made, some pineapple, a few pretzels, a banana and a carrot stick
S: an oatcake, some peas and green pepper slices. 
D: veggie pasta bake with a sauce full of blended up veg to thicken it. Milk.


----------



## kazzzzy

B Rice krispies & slice of toast & cup of milk 
S Banana
L Cheese toastie & yogurt
S Grapes & malted milk biscuit
D 3 slices of hm pizza with pineapple, sweetcorn, ham & mushrooms & few bites of pear after 
Milk before bed


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - a few bites of toast.

Lunch - a few bites of cheese omelette, red onion. She tried broad beans but spat them out. 

Dinner - brown rice, half a banana.


----------



## Leliana

DD not really interested in eating today.

B - Refused slice of toast. Ate most of a banana and a raspberry fromage frais. Cup of milk.
S - Raisins.
L - Half a babybel (refused rest). Offered crackers which she smashed up into tiny pieces - ate most and dumped the rest on the floor. Peach slices. 
D - Beef stew (refused at first but ate it eventually). Orange jelly. Grapes.
Cup of milk before bed.


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: 1.5 wheatabix and a cup of milk 
L: cheese and onion scone and an apple 
S: 1.5 fun size oranges, some raisins, 1 mushroom, some peas. 
D: homemade potato wedges, half a corn on the cob, some bread roll, soya burger with goats cheese and red onion, cucumber and 3 cherry tomatoes. Blueberries and grapes. Milk.


----------



## Cariad_x

B: 1 weetabix
L: half a bowl of curry and wholemeal rice, bowe of berries and plain yoghurt
S: cheese sandwich and raisins 
D: scrambled egg and beans with toast. 2 fromage frais as he tool a tantrum when the first was finished!


----------



## AngelofTroy

Yesterday was carnival day! 

B: Porridge with a spoonful of peanut butter stirred in, a kiwifruit and a cup of milk. 
L: a two slices of bread cheese sandwich, cherry tomatoes and blueberries. 
S: barbequed corn on the cob, fried plantain, some spicy Caribbean vegetable pattie. Half an oatcake and some raspberries. 
D: homemade pasta bake with quorn pieces and blended vegetable and tomato sauce. Refused milk and apple as he was overtired.


----------



## Leliana

Yesterday:

B - Refused breakfast. Drank a cup and a half of milk.
L- Half a bagel with philadelphia and red peppers. Grapes.
S - Another cup and a half of milk.
D - Cottage Pie.
Cup of milk before bed.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Yesterday-

Milk 5oz
Banana 5 slices
Toast and marmite

Snack oatcake and spring onion phili

Lunch (was asleep)

Late lunch had left over savoury rice 

Dinner- beans, broccoli and chicken

Today- 
Milk
Cherries
Weetabix

Snack- custard cream


----------



## KatieB

Breakfast: both had brioche with strawberry jam. Alex had a yoghurt.
Snack: shared a breakfast bar when out on walk.
Lunch: both had grilled muffins with tuna, creme fraiche, spring onions and grated cheese. Alex had mango for pudding and Louis had a chocolate bar.
Dinner will be chicken and mushrooms with creme fraiche sauce and sauteed potatoes.


----------



## Cariad_x

B: weetabix (as usual!)
S: a jammy dodger round at Nana
L: mashed up egg in a cup, 1 slice of wholemeal toast, a yoghurt
S: some wotsits and some quavers at his Gran's
D: tomato and vegetable pasta, another yoghurt. 

Not the healthiest day!


----------



## MrsButterfly

B - weetabix and milk
S - half a banana
L - scrambled egg and beans, rest of banana and a small bit of birthday cake
S - cheese
D - fish fingers, couple of cocktail sausages
Milk before bed


----------



## Leliana

B - Half a crumpet with cheese. Banana. Cup of milk.
L - Salmon and leek tagliatelle. Grapes. Yogurt.
S - Cup of milk.
D - Fishfingers and beans. Yogurt.
Cup of milk before bed.


----------



## kazzzzy

B 2 Weetabix & cup of milk
S Grapes 
L Poached egg & slice of toast
S Yogurt & grapes 
D Cod gougons, mash potato, carrots & peas, small ice-cream cone after & cup of milk


----------



## AngelofTroy

Wow I think this is the longest this thread has gone without a post!:haha:

Yesterday Micah had:

B: 1 wheatabix with a handful of cheerios and raisins on top, a small strawberry doughnut (OH gave it to him, I was at work!!!) 
S: raisins and a small orange 
L: a sweetcorn, spinach and carrot muffin, a few bites of vegetable pasty and peas and sweetcorn 
S: an apple and some strawberries 
D: mixed vegetable risotto (butternut squash, red and white onion, courgette broccoli, carrot, roasted garlic and green pepper, cream cheese, stock, herbs and Parmesan) stuffed in a butternut squash slice. A slice of banana bread for dessert, refused milk.


----------



## lola_90

My little pig ate

B- two slices if brown seeded toast with peanut butter and jam and bowl of blueberry porridge

S- breadsticks, carrot sticks and humous 

L - fish pie and peas, had second helping. Natural yoghurt and fruit after

S- hm lemon and poppy seed muffin

D - chicken noodle soup

Requested another bowl of porridge before bed!


----------



## kazzzzy

B Cheerios & slice of toast
L We had a picnic at the zoo she had a wrap with ham & cheese, half a brioche roll with choc chips, strawberries & grapes & few of her Dad's crisps
S Small ice-cream cone at the zoo & more grapes
D We stopped in a restaurant on the way home & she had chicken gougons & chips & we shared a choc brownie & vanilla ice-cream after
Not a very healthy day food wise but she loved her 1st zoo trip!!


----------



## bumblebeexo

B - banana and peanut butter on toast, blueberries, yoghurt 
S - a plum 
L - cheese sandwich and lentil soup 
D - prawns in tempura batter and mushroom rice


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Yesterday 

B: toast and yoghurt 
L: cheese and salad cream sandwich, grapes, raisins 
D: fish fingers cheesy mash and broccoli


----------



## AngelofTroy

Yesterday 

B: 1 wheatabix with cheerios on top 
S: cheese and spring onion scone and some grapes 
L: chopped boiled egg with cream cheese on oat cakes, sweetcorn and cherry tomatoes 
S: more grapes, some peas 
D: 2 cheese and tomato crispbakes, half a sesame roll, salad of cucumber, tomato and red pepper. 2 jalepeno slices!!! Some grated cheese and sour cream. 

Refused milk all day. 

Today

B: 2 cups of milk!! (guess he was making up for yesterday) and half a slice of toast with peanut butter 
S: grapes
L: homemade 'special fried rice' (rice, peas, pepper slices, garlic, ginger, spring onion and quorn mince fried with egg) some baby sweetcorn and mange tout flavoured with lemon and pepper
S: ASDA toddler strawberry oat bar, 2 organix gingerbread men and some grapes 
D: refused Ikea pasta dish in the cafe, ate a few of OH's chips. Ate some peas when we got home and had more milk.


----------



## FAB mama

B: blueberries, bacon (not much if any) and part of blueberry mini muffin
S: dry cereal and chips while shopping
BF after nap
L: lots of watermelon, a meatball
D: chicken, plum, potato sticks (refused ravioli)

Not great but at least he ate!


----------



## kazzzzy

B Wholemeal bagel toasted with peanut butter & cup of milk
S Banana
L Wrap with left-over roast chicken, tomato & cheese & grapes after
S Small ice-cream cone 
D Cod gougons, mash potato, carrots & peas & yogurt after 
Milk & oat cake before bed


----------



## liz1985

B- bananas, blueberries a smoothie and a yogurt

L- a cheese spread sandwhich, a babybel and a chocolate bun.

D- Sunday dinner but he only are his carrots, one roast potato and some chicken.

S- cherries, and an ice lolly


----------



## Mummy2Be__x

Breakfast: Porridge & a slice of brown bread toast

Lunch: Ham & Cheese sandwich, 3 scotch eggs, 3 cocktail sausages and a packet of crisps.

Tea: Chicken & Mushroom pie, new potatoes, sweetcorn & gravy.

She'll have 1 yoghurt after breakfast and lunch then some other kind of dessert after tea if she's not to full up. She also has snacks throughout the day, fruit, crisps, chocolate, cake or raisins.


----------



## Leliana

Yesterday:
B - Porridge. Raisins. Cup of milk.
S - Banana.
L - Half a teacake. Philadelphia snack.
D - Roast chicken, roast potato, roast parsnip, carrot mash, cauliflower cheese, green beans, Yorkshire pudding, stuffing. Muller Rice pot.
Cup of milk before bed.


----------



## Darlingbump2

B Cheerios and bottle of milk

L Veg soup with toast and bottle of milk

D will be lasagne with grated carrot on the side


----------



## Bevziibubble

Holly has been unwell recently and has barely eaten for about a week. She has her appetite back now, which I'm so pleased about! She's eaten a bit today for her :)


Breakfast - one piece of bread (she didn't want it toasted for some reason), half a slice of bacon.

Lunch - chicken in white sauce with brown rice. 

Snack - some turkey breast slices.

Dinner - potato wedges, a few peas, 1 banana.


----------



## Leliana

B - Porridge. Handful of cherries. Cup of milk.
S - Two 'Nice' biscuits.
L - Quarter of a bagel with philadelphia and red pepper. Natural yogurt with mango.
D - Cottage Pie. Blueberries.
Cup of milk before bed.


----------



## bumblebeexo

B - fruit scone
S - 1 weetabix and some blueberries 
L - didn't eat much, picked at boiled egg and cheese and a plum 
S - grapes 
D - sausage casserole, peppers, peas, mushrooms and cheesy mash


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: scrambled eggs and toast, lots of milk 
S: raisins and a small satsuma 
L: sardines, mixed bean salad. Banana bread after as still hungry. 
S: 3 mini organix gingerbread men, a pot of sweetcorn and a banana 
D: shared a chickpea,lentil, feta and lamb salad with me as we ate out. He demolished the lamb, at some chickpeas and lentils but spat out feta. 2 more mini gingerbread men! (oops! Watching my friend in a performance and needed to keep him focused!)
S: It was late when we got back and Micah said he was hungry so he had 2 oat cakes before bed.


----------



## Cariad_x

My mum babysat Ollie today. You can tell by what he's had to eat. 

B: weetabix and banana 
S: a jammy dodger. 
L: half a bowl of scrambled ego. 3 1/2 fromage frais pots :dohh:
S: wotsits. Some tomato 
D: sweet and sour chicken with noodles. Berries.


----------



## kazzzzy

B Cheerios, grapes & cup of milk 
S Apple & yogurt covered rice cake
L Omelette with mushrooms, sweetcorn & cheese 
S Yogurt & grapes
D Chicken, brocolli & pasta bake & fromage frais after
Milk before bed


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - a few bites of omelette, banana.

Lunch - chicken in white sauce with brown rice. 

Dinner - sweet potato, chickpeas, chicken, some bread.


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: slice of toast with alphabet spaghetti 
S: a small banana 
L: wholewheat pasta with cream, mushroom, courgette, garlic and chive sauce. 
S: ASDA little angels strawberry oat bar 
D: quorn and mixed bean chilli with brown rice, grapes and banana slices, a cup of milk


----------



## Equreuil

B - a banana, multi-grain cheerios and a scrambled egg
L - 1/2 a grilled cheese ham and sweet potato sammy, some mandarin oranges and a pair of baby mum mums
S - a tube of go-gurt
D - ham, roasted veggies and stuffing, and a handful of blackberries

He gets a cup of milk with each meal, of course.


----------



## liz1985

B- banana
L- spagetti on toast with philidelphia, raisins. 
D- baked sweet potato with tuna, sweetcorn and cheese. A yogurt.
S- pear and a biscuit


----------



## minties

Yesterday Sophie had:

B - toasted sandwich with cheese and tomato, milk
S - a peach, some ham and some leftover broccoli from night before
L - bowl of butter chicken with beans, carrots, capsicum and rice
S - erm, we walked to the shop and bought a chocolate bar each, I'm PMS'ing!
S - scone with jam
D - bowl of rice bubbles, a boiled egg


----------



## Cariad_x

B: half a bowl of Ready Brek, 2 slices of toast
L: sausage and mash with beans, a yoghurt
S: a chicken roll, strawberries and raisins
D: a HUGE portion of haddock, mashed potatoes, spinach and carrots


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - one slice of toast.

Snack - some turkey breast slices

Lunch - 2 scrambled eggs, some spaghetti, chickpeas.

Snack - quavers.

Dinner - potato wedges, peas.

She has also discovered a love of camomile and honey tea today!


----------



## kazzzzy

B Boiled egg & slice of toast 
S Strawberries & raspberries
L Pasta in a tomato sauce with cheese & fromage frais
S Banana 
D Salmon, mash potato, carrots & peas & scoop of ice-cream after
Milk & oat cake before bed


----------



## lola_90

B - porridge with a handful of blueberries and a slice of seeded bread with butter and jam
S - rice cakes and carrot sticks
L - cheese sandwich, slice of roast beef, strawberries, natural yoghurt
S- organix crisps
D- chicken Katsu curry


----------



## leoniebabey

B: cereal 
D: fish shapes and alphabet letters to spell there name LOL!
T: chicken in spanish style sauce with baby potatoes

they had biscuits, ice cream bars and bananas for snacks


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - two bites of scrambled egg, one slice of toast.

Lunch - chicken in white sauce with brown rice.

Dinner - a few bites of chicken casserole, some bread.


----------



## kazzzzy

B 2 slices of toast with peanut butter & banana
S Apple 
L Cheese toastie & yogurt
S Grapes & malted milk biscuit
D Lasagne with mushrooms & carrots hidden in it!
Milk before bed


----------



## Aoifesmum12

Breakfast: sugar puffs, chocolate milkshake & a banana
Snack: baby bel
Dinner: sausages, cheese & tomato pasta & some wotsits & a yogurt
Snack: flapjack
Tea: 2 boiled eggs, ham, new potatoes & cheese (there were cherry tomatoes & pasta with it but she wouldn't touch it) 
Dessert: chocolate ice cream but refused it as it was too cold(!) so had an apple instead

9oz milk at bed time


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yesterday:

Breakfast - slice of toast.

Lunch - big bowl of chicken, rice and cauliflower.

Snack - half a homemade fairy cake.

Dinner - potato wedges and sweetcorn.


----------



## Zinky

B - weetabix and banana, cup of milk
S - popcorn, crackers and cheese
L - refused tuna mayo sandwich, had blueberries and organix oat bar instead
S - breadstick, apple
D - homemade fish pie with veggies hidden in it
Cup of milk before bed


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Banana
Weetabix

Gingerbread man
Beans and egg (scrambled) on toast

Cherries

Dinner is carribean chicken


----------



## kazzzzy

B Cheerios 
S Strawberries & raspberries
L Scrambled egg, half a sausage, slice of toast & beans
S Yogurt 
D Will be hm pizza with chicken, mushrooms, peppers & sweetcorn


----------



## liz1985

B-toast and bluberries
L- spag bol, cherries and raspberries
D- chicken, new potatoes and salad. Ice cream.

S- a biscuit


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: crumpet with cheese spread, half a scotch pancake. Some apricot and nectarine slices. A cup of milk. 
L: roast pork, boiled potatoes, broccoli, green beans, courgettes, Yorkshire pudding and gravy. 
S: the last third of my ice cream cone! 
D: bread, cheese, ham, hummus, cucumber and cherry tomatoes, cottage cheese. Strawberries and natural yoghurt for dessert. Turned down trifle! Some milk.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yesterday

Breakfast - some bread.

Lunch - pasta in tomato and herb sauce with sweetcorn.

Dinner - potato wedges and peas, banana.


----------



## lola_90

Struggling with his ear infection but still eating!

B- 3 blueberry scotch pancakes, fruit pitch
L - 1 slice of toast with bakes beans, cheese and an egg, two fruit pots
D will be cottage pie


----------



## MrsEngland

B- both had rice krispies with whole milk and a banana
S- shared a pack of pom bears
L- both had pasta with home made tomato and veggy sauce with a little cheese on top, both had a organic mango yoghurt
S- both had a few white choc buttons
D- both had chicken meatballs, olive oil mash and onion gravy followed by vanilla ice cream.

both had milk at bed time.


----------



## Zinky

B - 2 pancakes, a banana
S - cherries, satsuma, brioche
L - homemade lamb curry with rice and peas. 
S - choc biscuit
D - refused dinner as he ate so much at lunchtime! 
Cup of milk before bed


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yesterday:

Breakfast - toast, one bite of potato cake.

Snack - 1.5 biscuits at her Nan's house.

Lunch - omelette.

Snack - her first ice cream from the ice cream van.

Dinner - spaghetti bolognese, one bite of a nectarine but didn't seem to like it.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Today:

Breakfast - one slice of toast.

Lunch - wholewheat pasta, half a slice of bacon, some Red Leicester cheese.

Dinner - rice, a few pieces of sweetcorn.


----------



## Leliana

DD is not loving the hot weather and has a tummy bug :(

B - Half a slice of peanut butter on toast. Piece of sausage. Cup of milk.
L - Bowl of porridge.
D - Two yogurts.
Cup of milk before bed.

She is drinking lots of water though so hopefully it will pass through soon.


----------



## kazzzzy

B 2 Weetabix & cup of milk
S Banana
L Pasta in a tomato sauce & grated cheese & grapes after
S Yogurt
D Half a chicken breast, mash potato, broccoli, sweetcorn & gravy 
Fromage frais after & milk before bed


----------



## MrsEngland

Yesterday

B- D had rice krispies and a banana. M had toast and an orange
S- both had a few mini cheddars and apple organix rice cakes
L- both had cheesy beans and toast followed by apple cinnamon strudel with cream
S- cucumber and carrot sticks at nursery
D- tuna pasta bake at nursery
S- D had an orange both had milk


----------



## AngelofTroy

Yesterday

B: a tiny bit of porridge with berries in, he mostly picked out the berries 
S: 2 seeded crackers 
L: 3 mini quiche bites, made with 1 egg, some milk, spring onion and sweetcorn, baked in mini muffin tray. Some grapes. A forkful of pot noodle :dohh: (I swear it's OH's mission to get him hooked on junk! )
S: a few bites of banana, cucumber sticks. Then a biscuit and glass of milk at my parents house. 
D: went to a Moroccan restaurant and he had bits of everyone's food so little bits of spiced fish, lamb and white beans, 2 ginger and orange mussels (his favourite!), couscous, lots of hummus and pitta bread, and some vanilla ice cream for desert. He refused to try aubergine dip :shrug:


----------



## caz_hills

Still love this thread!

B - banana apple and sausage (hotel breakie!)

Lunch - cheese on toast, salad bits and a lolly

Snack of raisins and breadsticks

Tea chicken salad with bread and fresh fruit salad

Milk am and evening


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - half a slice of toast, a few bites of boiled egg,1 banana. 

Lunch - lots of turkey, wholewheat pasta, peas. 

Dinner - chicken with brown rice.


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: a few spoonfuls of wheatabix with milk and some cheerios, refused cherries. 
S: a potato cake and half a lunchbox sized apple
L: pea and Parmesan risotto, 3 cubes of cheese, a few pieces of chicken and pasta from my lunch. 
S: a small fairy cake 
D: vegetable stir fry (baby corn, tender stem broccoli, mange tout, pepper, garlic, ginger and chilli with soy sauce and parsley) 
A banana and cup of milk before bed.


----------



## Cariad_x

B: 3/4 bowl of weetabix
L: Half a portion of mashed egg and butter, half a slice of toast, a potato scone and some beans
S: Some buttons. An ice pole
D: Salmon, potatoes, cauliflower and spinach which he devoured!

He's also drank a LOT of water today which is fan because it's roasting.


----------



## liz1985

B-cheerios
L- cheese spread sandwhich, kiwi and strawberries
D- jacket poatoe and cheese with quich and salad, strawberries and a yogurt
S-packet of crisps


----------



## Leliana

Slightly better day :)

B - Porridge. Grapes. Cup of milk.
L - Refused.
D - Potato Waffle. Box of raisins. Grapes. Fromage frais.
Cup of milk before bed.


----------



## leoniebabey

B-Chocolate cereal
D-Beans & sausages on toast
T-Sweet & Sour chicken, Rice and wedges

they had oranges,Raisins & Ice lollies for snacks along with lots of juice with it being so hot


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - half an omelette

Lunch - wholewheat pasta, peas. 

Dinner - brown rice and chicken.


----------



## caz_hills

Milk when he woke
B - sugar puffs and an apple
L - burger, potatoe salad, peppers and cucumber followed by a nectarine
Snack a hobnob biscuit (naughty!)
D - beef pasty with pasta and sweet corn followed by grapes

Milk before bed


----------



## kazzzzy

B 2 Weetabix & grapes
S Banana & apple flavoured rice cake
L Omelette with mushrooms, peppers, sweetcorn & cheese
S Yogurt & strawberries
D HM chicken gougons, sweet potato wedges & beans
Fromage frais & milk before bed


----------



## sequeena

B - toast and fruit at nursery
L - chips and rissole
D - sweet potato vegetarian sausage and veg
S - cheese, yogurt, grapes


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: bowl of bite size shredded wheat with raisins and goji berries. 1 potato cake. 
S: 2 pea and mint quiche bites and some grapes. 
L: a wholewheat sweetcorn and leek muffin, a banana 
D: cheesy couscous with courgette and broad beans 
Milk


----------



## minties

Bad day here, I have severe PMS, tired and we don't have much food. So they both had..

B porridge
S apples and cheese
L weetbix (like weetabix I expect?)
S chocolate, milk, ice cream (I know I know!)

Haven't had dinner yet but will likely be toast. Ugh.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - a few bites of omelette, 3/4 of a banana.

Lunch - wholewheat pasta, peas. 

Dinner - sweet potato, grapes.


----------



## Leliana

B - Jam on toast. Half a banana. Cup of milk.
S - Half a banana. Box of raisins. Cup of milk.
L - Cottage pie. Apple Slices.
D - Crumpet with peanut butter. Piece of sausage. Grapes.
Cup of milk before bed.


----------



## AngelUK

Milk on waking

B 1 slice of buttered toast each (Sebastian had one or two bites only), 1 pot of Rachel's first yoghurt each

L was a bit of a picnic: Dominic had cheese, 1 1/2 hard boiled eggs, mixed veggies, 1 rice cake, 1/4 of a slice of buttered toast. Sebastian had 1 rice cake, a few bites of buttered toast, one bite of cheese and 1/4 of Stage 2 pouch, both boys had water melon as a dessert.

S milk, 3 organix animal biscuits and a Ella's kitchen smoothie pouch each.

D HM spag bol which Dominic wolfed down and Sebastian refused, a rice cake and a bit of toast. Both boys had yoghurt as a dessert.


----------



## caz_hills

Milk

B - normal cereal flakes. Strawberries
Snack banana
L - toast egg beans cucumber sticks 
Snack a nectarine and apple freshly sliced
D - bolanese meat with pasta and broccoli followed by more strawberries and a few sweeties

Milk before bed


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: beans on toast 
S: 1.5 oatcakes. Refused grapes. 
L: sweetcorn and leek muffin and a banana 
S: half a boiled egg 
D: pasta with lamb bolognaise carrots, peas, onions. Didn't want any milk.


----------



## leoniebabey

B- chocolate spread on toast
D- ham toasie, apple, yougurt, 
T- Pasta salad then Strawberries, blueberries and banana for after

They had a kinder bar and a pack of mini party rings for snacks and lots of juice with it being hot!


----------



## Cariad_x

Ollie is ill just now (we were at the hospital yesterday and he has bronchiolitis). Getting him to eat has been neat enough impossible! 

B: refused. Vomited after morning bottle. 
S: a few bites of melon and a strawberry 
L: 3/4 of a small petit filous, 2 chips from daddy, one small crisp, a slice if cucumber 
S: 1/4 of a kit kat. A few bites of a tuna sandwich, a few bites of plain bread. 
D: potatoes and sea bass. He ate most of it!

He's drank a lot of water.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Yesterday.

Cheerios/milk
Strawberries

Beans on toast
Blueberries and yoghurt

Twister lolly

Sweet n sour chicken
Banana


----------



## Bevziibubble

Today:

Breakfast - plain oatmeal.

Lunch - pasta and peas.

Dinner - sweet potato, some banana.


----------



## sandilion

B - rice bubbles/milk
S - 'Shapes' biscuits BBQ flavor/ chocolate milk
L - Tinned spaghetti on toast 
S - refused his banana - no snack.
D- chicken and cashew curry with rice (made from scratch) with Greek yogurt. He ate the whole lot!
Dessert: 8 Maltesers as a reward for eating up all his dinner.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - oatmeal, 3/4 of a slice of toast.

Lunch - chicken, wholewheat pasta, peas.

Dinner - a tiny bit of rice, some green and red grapes.


----------



## kirstybumx3

Today rio had:

Breakfast: 2 weetabix
Snack: quavers (naughty mum
Lunch: cheese sandwich, sausage roll and a fruit pot
Dinner: cheese and broccoli pasta lovingly made by his nanna
Supper: blueberries and half malted milk biscuit


----------



## sequeena

B - toast
L - ham sandwich, cheese string, grapes
D - jacket potato, cheese, coleslaw, beetroot, sweet chilli chicken
S - raisins, mackie's dairy ice cream


----------



## tinkerbelle93

B- peanut butter on toast, grapes 
Snack- nectarine 
Lunch- cheese, oat cakes, raisins 
Dinner- jacket potato with cheese 
Milk


----------



## kazzzzy

Yesterday was her birthday party so a very unhealthy day but hey its only once a year (just as well, I'm sick of cake etc!!)
B 2 Weetabix & banana
L Party food - 2 Chicken gougons, 3 cocktail sausages, 1 mini sausage roll, couple of chips, half packet crisps, jellies & birthday cake.
D Boiled egg & half slice of toast & few more bites of her cake (so glad its gone!!) 
Milk before bed

Today
B Porridge & grapes
S Banana
L Wrap with chicken, sweetcorn & tomato & yogurt after
S Grapes & oat cake
D Meatballs in a tomato sauce with spaghetti & small bit of grated cheese & she'll have milk & half a crumpet before bed


----------



## MrsEngland

B- both had cinnamon cereal and half a slice of toast with butter
L- both had chicken, sweetcorn and mushroom pizza and a few chips
S- both had a fruit platter at nursery
D- both had ham and mushroom pasta at nursery
S- both had a rich tea biscuit and banana then milk


----------



## lola_90

Blueberry porridge for breakfast, 2 scotch pancakes with cheese
S- organix crisps and a banana at toddler group
L - half of my prawn sandwich and a quarter if his cream cheese one, box of raisins, grapes a slice of rainbow cake
S- natural yoghurt, apple slices with peanut butter
D - jerk chicken with rice


----------



## Natasha2605

B - Pancakes with butter, a banana and a yogurt.
S - Some raspberries and blueberries
L - Sausage sandwich, raisins and some breadsticks
S - Strawberries and a mini cake 
D - Ham Salad (Ham, cucumber, pepper sticks, beetroom and sliced tomato), a yogurt, jelly and ice cream, skips.

They never eat so much for dinner/after but they say they are starving!


----------



## randomrach

B- Rice crispies with milk. Strawberries. 
L- Honey sandwich, crisps and raisins.
S- Blueberries and plum. 
D- Lamb chops, jacket potato and salad. Icepole. 7oz milk before bed.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Today:

Breakfast - one spoon of oatmeal, half a banana.

Lunch - pasta.

Dinner - a few bites of bread dipped in casserole.


She isn't eating much again over the last few days. I think she's feeling a bit under the weather with her bad cough :|


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: a croissant with butter and a cup of milk. 
S: 2 ginger oatcakes and some dried apricots 
D: a roll with herby cream cheese and cucumber 
S: apple slices and bread sticks 
D: soya 'chicken style' strips, stir fried veg (beansprouts, carrot, cabbage, garlic and peppers) and egg noodles with lemon, soy sauce, black pepper and basil. Milk


----------



## MindUtopia

Yesterday was...
B: porridge, bit of banana
S: rest of the banana
L: 1/2 cheese sandwich, cucumber sticks and grapes
S: about half of my spinach pasty
D: cucumber sticks, a few whole beetroot, some grapes (really she ate too much for snack and wasn't hungry, she was also offered a veggie burger with cheese on a roll but wasn't interested)

Today is...
B: scrambled eggs with cheese, a small peach
Snacks/lunch at nursery
D: pasta with kale, chard, white bean and tomatoes and grated cheese, cucumber sticks, grapes


----------



## Bevziibubble

Today:

Breakfast - half a slice of toast.

Lunch - some pasta, a few peas.

Dinner - one spoon of rice, a few bites of baguette, some chickpeas.


Still got no appetite :(


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: slice of seeded toast with whole nut peanut butter. 3 dried apricots. Cup of milk. 
L: wholemeal sweetcorn and leek muffin, half a pack of unsalted beetroot crisps, a few raw carrot sticks. 
S: nectarine and a ginger oat cake 
D: omelette with cheese, peas and sweetcorn. Cup of milk.


----------



## lola_90

Yesterday..

B - blueberry porridge, 1 slice of eggy bread
S - carrot and sliced pepper with humous 
L - chunks of chicken, cucumber, tomatoes and cheese. Followed by natural yoghurt and a handful of strawberries
S - organix crisps
D - spicy tomato rice with goat


----------



## Bevziibubble

Today:

Breakfast - a few bites of omelette, a few bites of banana.

Lunch - wholewheat pasta, turkey.

Dinner - brown rice, chicken in white sauce.


----------



## felix555

I am keeping a food diary at the moment and conducting an experiment with my fussy eater so I will post his daily meals here ... 

b - Cheerios (didn't eat it at all), seeded bread with cashew nut butter (ate 2/3), yogurt (ate all), dried apricots (didn't touch it) 

l - Soy meatballs (didn't touch it), oat cake with butter (ate 2/3) banana (had one taste and spat it out), salad of cheese, olives and tomatoes (only ate the cheese and olives) 

d- Cheese omelette (had a few bites but spat it out), tomato rice cakes (ate all), peaches (didn't touch them), carrots (didn't touch them) 

water - 7oz
 



Attached Files:







Day1.jpg.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## kazzzzy

B Boiled egg & slice of toast
S Apple
L Cheese & ham sandwich & banana
S Yogurt
D Cod gougons, mash potato, carrots & peas & petit filous after
Milk & oat cake before bed


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yesterday:

Breakfast - banana, one spoon of yoghurt. 

Lunch - pasta, peas.

Dinner - refused.


She's still got no appetite :(


----------



## felix555

Today was pretty shocking! 

b - Pancake (didn't touch it), Banana (one bite and spat it out), oaty bar (didn't touch it), yogurt (finished it) 

l - Quiche (had one bite and spat it out), cheese (finished it) rice cakes (had 2) apricots (didn't touch it) 

d - Jacket potato with cheese (didn't touch it), peas (tried one and spat it out) blueberries (finished them) oat cake with cashew nut butter (had 1/3) 

all in all he had today ... a yogurt, small bit of cheese and about 8 blueberries
 



Attached Files:







befunky_artwork.jpg.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## caz_hills

Milk when he woke up
B - he has taken a liking to my Special K with berries with chocolate mini weta is on top!
L - jacket potatoe with cheese, beans and bacon followed by yogurt and a small chocolate
S - whole apple and another small chocolate (bad mummy)
D - chicken, carrots, sweet potato and sweet corn
Milk before bed


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: Beans on toast, a cup of milk.
L: Half a bread roll, a veggie sausage and some onions.
S: Grapes, 2 mini cheese and chive scones.
D: Pizza hut! Salad of cucumber, sweetcorn, cherry tomatoes and tomato pasta salad, and quite a lot of spicy vegetable pizza! A taste of ice cream... 

today wasn't the healthiest day!


----------



## lola_90

B - porridge with raisins, banana and a drizzle of honey
L - Macaroni cheese, crisps, yoghurt 
S - natural yoghurt
D - refused bean burger and wedges, ate lots of baked beans though


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - toast.

Lunch - wholewheat pasta.

Dinner - chicken in white sauce and brown rice.


----------



## kazzzzy

B Toasted seeded bagel with peanut butter & cup of milk
S Strawberries & raspberries
L Scrambled egg, small bit of bacon & slice of toast 
S Small ice-cream cone 
D Roast pork, mash potato, brocolli & carrots & petit filous after
Milk before bed


----------



## felix555

Today was a good food day for my fussy eater! :thumbup:

B - Pastry (ate all), oaty bar (ate all), apple crisps (didn't try them), yogurt (ate all)

L - Quiche (ate half), banana (ate half), raisins & cranberries (didn't touch them), chocolate biscotti (ate all) 

D - Sausage (took one bite and spat it out), cauliflower cheese (didn't try it), cheese and olives (ate all), apple slices spread with cashew nut butter (chewed it but spat it out)
 



Attached Files:







Day3.jpg.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Bevziibubble

Today:

Breakfast - half a boiled egg, three mushrooms.

Lunch - pasta, half a banana, half a grape.

Snack - ice cream from the ice cream van.

Dinner - sweet potato, a few peas.


----------



## felix555

Today ... 

b - cheerios (ate half), yogurt (ate all), apricots (didn't touch them) cranberries and raisins (didn't try them) 

l - sweetcorn and onion muffin (are a few small bites), olives (ate most), carrot sticks (didn't try them), apples (didn't try them) 

d - beans on seeded toast (didn't touch it), hard boiled egg (didn't try it) strawberries (tried one but spat it out)
 



Attached Files:







Day4.jpg.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## pinkribbon

Considering it's only 7.43am I'll do what he ate yesterday.

Breakfast - few mouthfuls of weetos cereal and a yoghurt
Snack - grapes
Lunch - fish, potato wedges and beans
Tea - sausage, mash and sweetcorn


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - a few bites of peanut butter on toast, a few bites of boiled egg, half a banana.

Lunch - pasta, cauliflower and carrots.

Snack - ice cream nana bought her from the ice cream van.

Dinner - chicken and rice.


----------



## felix555

b - cheerios (ate most), yogurt (ate all), banana (ate half) 

l - sweetcorn muffin (didn't have it), olives (ate all), baked beans (ate half). strawberries (ate all)

s - yogurt smoothie (had all) oatcake with cashew nut butter (ate all), cheese (ate all) 

d - Roast chicken w. roast potatoes and brocolli (didn't have any), banana (didn't touch it), rice pudding (had all)
 



Attached Files:







Day5.jpg.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 4


----------



## sequeena

B- 1 weetabix with milk
L - pasta pomodoro
D - toast and cheese squares


----------



## KatieB

Breakfast: A had toasted fruit loaf and yoghurt.
L had two small squares of toast.
Lunch: Beef casserole with thinly sliced potatoes on top. Alex ate all of his, Louis ate the potatoes and discarded the rest. Both had a yoghurt and organix gingerbread man.
Dinner: Tomato and courgette stuffed with sausagemeat, parsley, garlic and shallots, macaroni with grated cheddar. Alex scoffed, Louis ate pasta and nothing else. Both had custard with apple and pear puree. 
Supper: Alex had milk, Louis had his crumpet with marmite and a fromage frais.


----------



## AngelofTroy

No snacks today really but big meals. 

B - 2/3 bagel with whole nut peanut butter, a cup of milk and a mini pear 
L: spaghetti with spinach, leeks, garlic, olive oil and goats cheese. Most of an adult sized natural Greek yoghurt pot and a plum 
S? Handful of blackberries we picked on our walk home
D: most of a plain tortilla wrap filled with sliced peppers, fried onion, sweet potato chunks, grated cheddar and chicken style strips. More blackberries. No milk tonight.


----------



## lola_90

B - porridge and a satsuma 
S- organix crisps 
L - chicken tikka massage with lots of spinach and rice
S- bowl of strawberries
D- big slice of broccoli quiche, cubes of cheese, chunks of chicken, humous and sticks of carrot and cucumber. Natural yoghurt with half a banana and a handful of blueberries


----------



## felix555

b - lemon and raisin pancake (ate 2/3), apricots (didn't touch them), yogurt (ate all) 

l - beef brisket (ate all), potato wedges (ate half), yellow pepper (didn't touch it), strawberries (ate all), oaty bar (ate all) 

s - smoothie (had most), oatcake with nutella (ate all), cheese (ate half) 

d - pasta with yellow peppers and beans (ate a few spoonfuls), seeded bread (didn't touch it), apple crisps (didn't touch them), olives (had all)
 



Attached Files:







Day6.jpg.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Cariad_x

B: weetabix with raisins
S: a jammy dodger he'd hidden 
L: omelette fingers and some cherry tomatoes chopped
S: wotsits and some grapes
D: sea bass baked in the oven with home made herb butter, mashed potatoes and spinach


----------



## caramelly

I extremly have trouble to feed my daughter.. she's very picky but in a weird way..

2 bites of banana
3 handful of mandarins
half of a toast
milk

lunch, she had sip of miso soup
rice and udon noodle
and a pinch of massago eggs she snapped from my nigiri sushi

tea time, some fresh noodle with broccoli and carrots bits in a terriyaki sauce for all of us.. and she only ate the noodle.. 

She doesn't eat eggs in different ways I tried.. scramble..fried, boiled egg.. and omelette.. so not sure how i can make her eat some.. or more veggies.. if anyone wanna help, let me know


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: scrambled eggs on toast, half a plum and a cup of milk. 
S: 2 ginger oatcakes 
L: 2 mini cheese and chive scones, a mini pear.
S: carrot sticks and a slice of sugar free banana bread 
D: homemade herby potato wedges, 3 Tesco 'funky veg bites' half a corn on the cob and peas.another small cup of milk.


----------



## bumblebeexo

B - scrambled egg, peach slices, natural yoghurt
S - rice cake
L - baked potato with cheese and beans 
D - venision sausages, sliced potato in cheese sauce, sweet corn, broccoli


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yesterday:

Breakfast - half an egg, mushrooms.

Lunch - pasta, cauliflower and carrots.

Dinner - turkey breast, brown rice.


----------



## kazzzzy

B 2 Weetabix & grapes & half cup of milk
S Banana
L 2 crackers, cheese, left over roast chicken, cherry tomatoes, grapes & yogurt 
S Half a crumpet with butter & strawberry jam & apple slices
D Spag bol with slice of garlic bread & fromage frais after
Milk before bed


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - half an egg, two mushrooms.

Lunch - pasta, loads of broccoli, cauliflower and carrots.

Snack - a slice of bread.

Dinner - chicken, potato wedges, peas, banana.

Holly has started eating lots of vegetables in the last few days. Totally out of the blue. I am so happy about it!!


----------



## KatieB

Breakfast: Alex had toast with pear and watermelon slices. Louis refused breakfast but then scoffed two homemade blueberry muffins when they were warm, just glad to see him eating. 
Lunch: A had wholemeal chicken sandwich and yoghurt. Louis had a couple of bites of his then had some of my cheese sandwich with a mango fruit pouch.
Dinner: Both had lasagne and some garlic bread. Yoghurt for pudding. 
Supper: Alex refused milk, Louis had his crumpet and fromage frais.


----------



## Cariad_x

B: weetabix with banana 
S: wotsits 
L: fish fingers, beans and home made chips
S: carrots sticks
D: spaghetti and meatballs


----------



## liz1985

B- pancakes with natural yogurt, strawberries, raspberries and blueberries
S- organix biscuits and cheese cubes
L- ham sandwhich, raisins and mini cheddars
D- cheese omlette and beans, banana


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - a few bites of boiled egg, 1/4 of a slice of bread, 3 mushrooms.

Lunch - chicken in white sauce with brown rice, cauliflower. 

Snack - I did us a picnic in the garden and she ate strawberries, grapes, 1 raspberry and a few bites of a fairy cake we made.

Dinner - chips with cauliflower, carrots and sweetcorn.


----------



## Cariad_x

B: toast fingers with butter followed by mashed avocado I was eating 
S: cherry tomatoes and cucumber sticks
L: refused egg mashed and sandwiches. Ended up eating weetabix. 
S: a couple of squares of milky bar, bread sticks and salsa
D: mashed potatoes and broccoli with salmon followed by Greek yoghurt and raspberry puree.


----------



## KatieB

B: Both had brioche.
Snack: A had babybel and a cracker.
L: Both had Tuna muffin with creme fraiche and spring onion, grated cheese. Pear slices and a biscuit.
D: Roast potatoes, sausages, broccoli with gravy. L refused broccoli, surprisingly(!) but demanded more roasties. Stewed apple and custard for pudding. 
Supper: Alex refused milk again and didn't want anything else. Louis had his crumpet and fromage frais (my lovely little creature of habit, bless!).


----------



## Leliana

B - Cup of milk. Bacon, half a large sausage, fried egg, few pieces of hash brown and a slice of toast with jam (!)
L - Croissant.
D - Roast chicken, sweetcorn, coleslaw and loads of cherry tomatoes (a massive surprise and a first for us as she usually spits them out!)

Just got back from holiday so food still a bit on the slack side ;)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Wholemeal toast and marmite
4 strawberries

Yoghurt

Pasta
Chicken
Sweetcorn

Squash soup and breadsticks


----------



## AngelofTroy

Yesterday:
B: shredded wheat with a few cheerios. Half a nectarine. 
S: carrot sticks
L: pasta with tomato and veg sauce and a few bites of cheesy beans on jacket potato. (at soft play we ordered 2 little meals between Micah and his friend to share) 
S: plum 
D: 3/4 pork sausage, mashed potatoes and peas. Sliced apple and grapes and a small banana and blackberry cake. 

B: toast with whole nut peanut butter and a nectarine, a cup of milk 
L: a friend's party, he had 2 small ham sandwiches cut in star shapes, some crackers, raisins, cucumber and carrot sticks. 
S: mini sweetcorn and leek muffin and a cup of milk 
D: a HUGE portion of pasta and pesto with peppers, red onion and peas.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Today:

Breakfast - a few bites of egg, a few bites of bread, mushrooms.

Snack - some chips in a cafe we went to.

Lunch - pasta, cauliflower and carrots.

Snack - strawberry.

Dinner - chicken in white sauce with brown rice and cauliflower.


----------



## Cariad_x

B: weetabix 
S: strawberries 
L: lentil soup with bread and butter
S: quavers 
D: mashed potatoes with salmon in a lemon and dill sauce followed by strawberry jelly and peaches


----------



## HappyAnjeL

All quick meals today as we were busy building her a play set...

Breakfast : Yogurt, Blackberries, Strawberry toaster waffle (ate most of everything)
Snack: Donut & blueberries (Licked the chocolate off the top of the donut and ate all the blueberries)
lunch: Pizza and Pea carrot corn mix (didnt touch the veggies)
Snack- yogurt with puree Zucchini and 1/2 banana (ate all)
Dinner- Chicken mash and broccoli and cheese (refused everything) Berry-Banana-spinach smoothie (had 3-4 sips)

Milk during meals, and she always has water.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Today: 

Breakfast - half a slice of toast, three mushrooms.

Lunch - pasta, cauliflower, carrots.

Dinner - brown rice with chicken and sweetcorn.


----------



## Leliana

B (brunch as she woke up late) - Two halves of an English muffin spread with peanut butter. Two big beakers of milk.
S - Strawberries, blueberries, blackberries and grapes. Small piece of Flake.
D - Roast chicken, roast potato, roast parsnip, Yorkshire pudding, stuffing, carrots, courgette, cauliflower. Strawberry trifle. Cup of milk.
S - More blueberries.
Cup of milk before bed.


----------



## kazzzzy

B Toasted crumpet with butter & strawberry jam, cup of milk & grapes
S Apple
L Omelette with mushrooms, sweetcorn & cheese & yogurt after
S Grapes & small ice-cream cone
D Roast beef, half a yorkshire pudding, mash potato, carrots, brocolli & gravy 
Milk before bed


----------



## caz_hills

Milk when he woke up
B - rice krispies and some chocolate weetabix minis
Snack - some fresh orange juice
L - pasta with tomato sauce, peas, sweetcorn, cheese followed by melon and jelly
S - some more fresh orange juice!
D - roast lamb, roast potatos, carrots, peas, gravy and parsnips followed by raspberry roulade and lods of strawberries
More milk before bed


----------



## kirsteen

Olly has had coco pops for breakfast
we then went out and got pancakes and icecream!
Then he had a cheese and onion pastry and some strawberries
Then more cocopops 
and then he crashed before dinner :( lol x


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: porridge
S: a mini pear
L: stir fried veg and noodles with ginger and lemon, a small banana and blackberry cake and a plum
D: shortcrust pastry pie with quorn mince, gravy, carrots, onions and courgettes. Another plum and some milk.


----------



## Cariad_x

B: greek yoghurt and peach puree
S: skips and milky buttons after swimming
L: salmon and potatoes (left over from previous night)
D: steak pie, broccoli, potatoes, carrots and cauliflower followed by strawberries


----------



## sbl

B- coco pops, banana, nutrigrain bar.
L- cheese, crackers, sliced chicken and sliced ham. 
D- tomato pasta
Snacks
A bowl of cubed BBQ chicken with garlic mayo. 
Oat bar 
2 jaffa cakes
Packet of rancheroos 
Strawberry smoothie.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - half a slice of toast, mushrooms.

Lunch - chicken, pasta, sweetcorn and cauliflower. 

Dinner - brown rice with broccoli. Some banana.


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: shredded wheat, half a plum and some grapes and some milk
L: a few strips of beef from my steak sandwich, a few chips, 3 homemade mini cheese scones and some raw carrot sticks 
S: a pear and a glass of milk
D: omelette with peas and sweetcorn and more grapes.


----------



## Cariad_x

B: Weetabix and bananas
S: Organic biscuit things
L: Scrambled egg and beans
S: Skips, a couple of my chips from my lunch
D: Beef casserole with potatoes, broccoli, cauliflower and carrots followed by greek yoghurt and strawberries


----------



## Leliana

B - Muesli. Banana. Cup of milk.
S - Box of raisins.
L - Scrambled eggs on toast. Blueberries. Fromage frais.
S - 4 cheese crackers. Cup of milk.
D - Half a bowl of spaghetti carbonara. Fromage frais.
Cup of milk before bed.


----------



## sequeena

B - 1 weetabix with milk
L - at feeding clinic he'd only eat some fridge raiders and 3 grapes
D - half a mini cheese and ham pizza
S - cheesestring, kinder egg (he was so good in therapy so deserved a treat)


----------



## tinkerbelle93

B: beans on toast, bowl of cut grapes, raisins, 2 fruit puree pots 
S: fromage frai
L: 3 oatcakes, lots of hummus, half a banana, chocolate mini roll 
S: wotsits 
D: sausages, chips, peas


----------



## Leliana

B - Muesli. Peanut butter on toast. Cup of milk.
S - Packet of wafers. Innocent juice carton.
L - Potato waffles and beans. Blueberries.
S - Box of raisins.
D - Roast beef, mashed potato, stuffing, peas, carrots.
Cup of milk before bed.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - oatmeal.

Lunch - pasta, chickpeas,cauliflower.

Snack - banana

Dinner - sweet potato mash.


----------



## staceylou

breakfast - 1 weetabix with milk. fromage frais

lunch - half a bag of hula hoops, half a tin of spaghetti shapes, half a slice of toast. big broccoli floret and sweetcorn. Fruit pouch.

snack - few slices of cucumber

dinner - small bowl of spaghetti carbonara, peas, fromage frais.

barely any milk to drink as she's off it. water and juice throughout the day.


----------



## MindUtopia

Yesterday was..

B: scrambled eggs and toast with butter, blueberries
S: raisin and spelt biscuits with a small cup of milk
L: pesto pasta salad, mango slices
S: a banana
D: butternut squash and pearl barley risotto, grapes

Today is...

B: porridge, 5 strawberries
Snacks/lunch at nursery
D: cheese tart with leftover squash and pearl barley risotto from yesterday


----------



## FAB mama

Egg
Half oat bar

Rice chex

Watermelon
Cheese
Maybe a few bites of chicken
Refused cantaloupe and zucchini sticks

Carrots
Peach
Fries 
Meatballs


----------



## ishvisahaani

Breakfast: Milk & idly
Lunch: Rice with Egg
Snacks: apple, dates


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - half a slice of toast, plain oatmeal.

Lunch - chicken in white sauce with brown rice, cauliflower. 

Snack - a few bites of gingerbread man, a few bites of croissant. 

Dinner - a few bites of chicken, some chips.


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: toast with cheese spread and a few bites of daddy's onion bagel. A few grapes. Cup of milk. 
S: 2 mini cheese scones before swimming, an oatcake and a plum after swimming
L: egg noodles with tomatoes, spring onions, courgettes and pepper strips. Small cup of milk
D: party tea - egg sandwiches, melon, Pom bears, raspberries and a small slice of sponge cake.


----------



## Leliana

B - Porridge. Blueberries. Cup of milk (at home).
S - Cheese and crackers (at nursery).
L - Vegetable pasta. Yogurt. (at nursery)
D - Homemade burger and chips. Fruit. (at nursery).
Cup of milk before bed (at home)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - oatmeal, a few bites of croissant.

Lunch - pasta, peas, half a banana.

Snack - ice cream nanny bought her from the ice cream van.

Dinner - we went to a cafe and she had chips.


----------



## kazzzzy

B Rice krispies & slice of toast
S Banana
L 2 slices of hm pizza with ham, sweetcorn & onion & grapes after
S Yogurt & grapes
D Chicken, mushrooms & frozen mixed veg in a creamy sauce with rice
Milk before bed


----------



## Leliana

B - Crumpet with peanut butter. Cup of milk.
S - Banana. Box of raisins.
L - Tuna and sweetcorn pasta salad.
S - Two crackers.
D - Few mouthfuls of gammon, mashed potato and peas (refused the rest).
Cup of milk before bed and then half a banana and blueberries.


----------



## Natasha2605

B - Pancakes with butter, blueberries and apple slices
Not sure what Summer had for snack at nursery & Maci had toast at toddlers
L - Italian pasta salad, cucumber , pepper sticks and tomato slices.
S - Crisps
D - Chicken Breasts, Potato Waffle and Spagetti Hoops followed by jelly and ice cream.


----------



## Cariad_x

B: ready Brek and toast fingers
S: strawberries
L: mashed egg in a cup, a small yoghurt
S: a barny bear cake and some transform a snack crisps 
D: sea bass, potatoes and broccoli followed by Greek yoghurt and strawberries


----------



## felix555

b - cheerios (ate all), yogurt (ate all), pears (didn't touch them)

7 oz neocate

l - salmon & chive pasta, blueberries, carrot sticks, bread sticks (didn't touch ANY of it!)

s - block of cheese (had half) smoothie made with natural yogurt, fruit puree and milk (had all), banana rice cakes (had 3) 

d - fish fingers with baked sweet potato fries, avo, banana (again didn't touch any of it) 

7 oz neocate
 



Attached Files:







Day7.jpg.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Leliana

B - Porridge. Bite of toast. Cup of milk.
S - Sultanas.
L - Crumpet with butter and jam. Few bites of a ham wrap. Fromage frais.
S - Crackers. Huge handful of blueberries.
D - Fish Pie. More blueberries.
Cup of milk before bed.


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: 1.5 potato cakes with cheese spread and a bite of my onion bagel, 1.5 cups of milk 
S: loads as he was ravenous after gymnastics.. A whole banana, a 'go ahead' raisin biscuit thingy, mixed dried fruit. 
L: really late as had a mammoth nap... Sweetcorn and leek muffin with carrot sticks, cherry tomatoes and celery. He only nibbled the celery. 
D: quarter of a broccoli and tomato quiche, half a corn on the cob, 2 cherry tomatoes. Some fresh pineapple and an actimel yoghurt drink.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - oatmeal. 

Lunch - omelette with cauliflower. 

Snack - some ice cream, turkey breast slices. 

Dinner - chicken in white sauce with brown rice.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Today:

Breakfast - oatmeal, mushrooms. 

Snack - banana. 

Lunch - brown rice with chicken in white sauce, cauliflower. 

Dinner - potato wedges, peas, a few grapes.


----------



## Leliana

B - Jam on toast. Cup of milk.
S - Dried fruit.
L - Sesame seed bagel with butter.
D - Gammon, cherry tomatoes and potato salad. Blueberries.
Cup of milk before bed.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

B- Buttered toast, a breakfast biscuit, a pear (ate all except pear) 
S- Raisins 
L- hummus sandwich, cut red grapes, chocolate biscuit 
D- chicken roast dinner


----------



## sbl

B- coco pops, toast, strawberry smoothie.
S- oat bar, packet of crisps.
L- slices of cheese, ham, chicken, crackers and a parsnip, apple and carrot smoothie.
S - milky buttons from her aunty. 
D- roast beef, mash, carrots, cauliflower and broccoli with gravy. 
S-chocolate milk.


----------



## kazzzzy

B Scrambled egg & slice of toast
S Satsuma
L 2 crackers, cheese, ham, cherry tomatoes, grapes & yogurt
S Oat cake & grapes
D Roast turkey, mash potato, turnip, peas & gravy & scoop of icre-cream after, milk before bed


----------



## bumblebeexo

B - ready brek, banana 
L - chicken, potatoes, sweet corn, carrots and then ice cream for pudding 
D - cheese and ham omelette, apple, yoghurt


----------



## MrsEngland

B- both had cornflakes and milk and a banana
S- both had some tiger bread
L- we had a picnic so they had lots of bits and pieces including sandwiches, scotch egg, sausage roll, mini muffins, cheese straws etc.
S- both had a few more cheese straws
D- Both had meaty pizza, chicken wings, salad and apple slices (we went to pizza hut).

Both had milk at bed time.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - half a slice of bacon, some cornflakes, two mushrooms. 

Lunch - pasta with mushrooms and cauliflower, and she tried a green bean too. 

Snack - banana. 

Dinner - rice, a few bites of baguette, about 1/4 of a peach.


----------



## Leliana

Bev - well done Holly on trying the green bean! I always feel like it's a small victory when my DD tries some kind of vegetable she usually avoids!

Food for Pud today:
B - Bowl of cereal. Cup of milk.
S - Couple of shortcake biscuits at music class.
L - Spicy cheese spread on toast. Fromage frais.
D - Carvery dinner - turkey, mashed potato, yorkshire pudding, peas, sweetcorn, stuffing (not a big portion at all, just a few bites of each thing apart from the yorkshire). Ice cream.
Cup of milk before bed.


----------



## sbl

B- cheerios, grape and Clementine pieces, a nutrigrain bar.
S- a Belgian waffle.
L - ham, cheese, crackers and grapes. 
S- jaffa cakes at granny's and a 1/4 of a coco pops bar.
D- roast beef, mash, broccoli, cauliflower, carrots, a Yorkshire pud and gravy. 
A few milky buttons. 
S- chocolate milk


----------



## Natasha2605

B - Pancakes, strawberries, grapes and a yogurt
S -Maci had toast at toddlers and unsure what Summer had at nursery for snack.
L - Cheese and Tomato Pizza, beetroot and cucumber
S - Crisps
D - Tomato and Onion Pasta with ham, pepper sticks and Tomato quarters, followed by Jelly and Ice cream.


----------



## cjb

B. Weetabix and milk
L. Hm Pasta Bolognese. Pear and yoghurt
S. Few grapes and cracker
D. Hm fish pie. Banana.

Few blackberries whilst blackberry picking! 
Milk at bed.


----------



## minties

Yesterday Sophie had:

Milk, banana, kiwifruit, slice of toast

Raisins, crumpet

Bowl of mixed veg (beans, peas, carrots, broccoli, corn, capsicum, cauliflower) and a fried egg

Milk

Crumbed fish fillet, mashed potato, mushrooms, cheese, spinach


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Yesterday:

B - Rice Krispies multigrain
S - banana
L - ham sandwich, cucumber, fruit smoothie pouch
S - 2 rich tea biscuits at my Nan's!
D - chilli con carne with sour cream, brown rice and a mouthful of Greek yoghurt


----------



## Leliana

B - Jam on toast. 2 cups of milk.
L - Bagel with pesto philadelphia.
S - Banana. Satsuma. Custard cream biscuit.
D - Sausage 'fry up' (sausages, potatoes, cabbage, onion and mixed veg fried together). Strawberries. Greek yogurt.
Cup of milk.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Toast (1 slice) 
2 wedges of melon

1 malted milk biccy

Cheese roll, cucumber sticks and homous.

Mini milk ice cream at beach

Just cooking pasta bake with sweetcorn and salad x

Min


----------



## Bevziibubble

Today:

Breakfast - oatmeal, mushrooms, half a banana. 

Lunch - pasta, cauliflower and mushrooms. 

Snack - half a banana. 

Dinner - chicken, chips and peas.


----------



## kazzzzy

B Cheerios & raspberries & cup of milk
S Banana
L Pasta in a tomato sauce with onion & mushrooms hidden 
S Yogurt 
D Cod gougons, sweet potato chips, sweetcorn & peas & fromage frais after & cup of milk


----------



## ferens06

B- weetabix with blueberries
L- tuna sandwiches, cheese and blueberries (she really likes them at the moment...)
D- small amount of chips and couscous 

Not much :(


----------



## sbl

B- cereal, grapes and orange slices. 
S- Belgian waffle
L- yogurt, chicken, cheese, cream crackers.
S- chocolate at her aunts, 
Strawberry smoothie.
D- veggie pasta.
S- half pack of crisps. 
S- chocolate milk


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - slice of toast, mushrooms, half a banana. 

Snack - slice of bread.

Lunch - pasta, broccoli. 

Snack - grapes, 1 banana, almonds. 

Dinner - rice, a few bites of baguette, half a peach.


----------



## kazzzzy

B Boiled egg & slice of toast
S Oat cake
L 2 slices of pizza in a restaurant & few chips 
S Raspberries
D Half chicken breast stuffed with philadelphia & wrapped in bacon, mash potato & small piece of brocolli 
Milk before bed


----------



## sbl

B- cheerios and grapes
S- 3 organic biscuits
L- cheese, chicken, grapes
S- chocolate buttons from my friend 
D-chicken,broccoli and emmental bake with baby potato in garlic butter.
S- chocolate milk


----------



## bumblebeexo

B - toast
S - breadsticks and soft cheese dip
L - quiche, banana
D - lentil soup, bread, fruit pouch


----------



## AngelofTroy

We've been camping so he's eaten out a fair bit this weekend, had ice-cream at the beach, tried his first fry up with gorgeous local bacon and duck eggs from the farm, eaten way too much lovely white crusty bread and Welsh butter... Omnomnomnom! 

Today was back to normality :(

B: toast, baked beans, cup of milk and 4 grapes 
S: small banana and an oatcake 
L: about a third of a Cornish pasty, 2 cherry tomatoes 
S: small apple 
D: omelette with cheese, peas and sweetcorn, actimel yoghurt drink.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - slice of toast. 

Lunch - pasta, chicken breast slices, one spoon of sweet potato mash, broccoli. 

Snack - a few bites of banana, grapes. 

Dinner - chicken in white sauce with brown rice.


----------



## Cariad_x

Yesterday.

B: weetabix 
S: a handful of slips
L: mashed egg in a cup with butter, toast 
S: blueberries
D: homemade cauliflower and cheese followed by a large yoghurt


----------



## kazzzzy

Yesterday:
B slice of toast with peanut butter, grapes & strawberries & fromage frais & cup of milk 
S Half a crumpet with butter & more grapes
L 3 crackers, cheese, tuna, cherry tomatoes, strawberries & yogurt
S Banana 
D Salmon, mash potato, carrots, peas & scoop of ice-cream after & milk before bed 
She has some appetite lately!!


----------



## AngelofTroy

Yesterday:

B: cheerios, milk and banana slices 
S: a satsuma, more banana slices
L: 2 potato cakes with cheese spread 
S: ginger oatcakes and strawberries 
D: couscous with leeks, peppers, peas and grated cheese, another satsuma and another ginger oat cake. A cup of milk.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - oatmeal, banana. 

Lunch - pasta and cauliflower. Some grapes. 

Dinner - one bite of chicken, some rice, chickpeas.


----------



## sequeena

B - 2 weetabix
L - 2 slices salami, cheese, half a sausage roll
D - will have spaghetti bolognese with mixed peppers peas and onions
S - cheese puffs, raisins


----------



## Leliana

DD's meals have been all over the place today, she has mostly grazed but roughly speaking:

B - Shared some of Daddy's cereal. A banana. Cup of milk.
L - Sausages and crackers. Piece of croissant. Strawberries. 1/3 of a crumpet.
S - Few Milky Way Magic Stars. Piece of frittata.
D - Piece of Margherita pizza and garlic bread. 
Cup of milk before bed.


----------



## AngelofTroy

Today: 
B: most of a cinnamon and raisin bagel, a bite of daddy's potato cake, a satsuma 
S: lots as he'd been to gymnastics, banana bread, half a carrot and coconut muffin, an oatcake and a mini apple!
L: cheese sandwich and strawberries, roasted seeds 
S: raw carrot and red pepper sticks
D: omelette with spring onions, peppers and tomatoes, milk and grapes


----------



## ferens06

We've been out today to Eureka so it's been a very snacky, not very healthy day! 

B- muesli with natural yoghurt and honey. Fresh orange juice.
L- Grapes, strawberries, rice cakes, yoghurt, wafer
D- weetabix (wouldn't eat anything else!) and a yoghurt

Snacks- plain fairy cake, apple, cashew nuts, crisps, ice lolly.


----------



## Leliana

B - Slice of toast with jam. Cup of milk.
L - Macaroni and cheese pasta bake. Strawberries.
S - Banana. Raisins.
D - Jacket potato with cheese and beans. Greek yogurt.
Cup of milk.


----------



## kazzzzy

B Scrambled egg with slice of toast & big cup of milk 
S Raspberries
L Toasted ham & cheese sandwich & few of my crisps & grapes after
S Yogurt & more grapes
D Lasagne & sweet potato chips & milk


----------



## Bevziibubble

Today:

Breakfast - oatmeal. 

Lunch - omelette and cottage cheese with cauliflower. 

Dinner - chips and half a banana.


----------



## caz_hills

B - milk, the. Ride krispies and chocolate weta is

Snack - raisins

L - sausage roll, cucumber and crisps (terrible lunch)

Snack - satsuma

D - roast chicken with roast potatoes, broccoli and sweet corn with stuffing and roast parsnips. Followed by homemade flapjack and custard - yummy!


----------



## sequeena

B - half a weetabix
L - at a party so a ham sandwich lots.of sweets, cake
D - some chips and cheese
S - grapes


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: peanut butter on toast and some grapes 
S: half a small apple 
L: pub lunch of puff pastry goats cheese tart, cheesy chips and salad
S: 2 mini organix gingerbread men and a satsuma 
D: beans on toast with cheese and a cup of milk


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - oatmeal, a few bites of omelette and some red onion. 

Lunch - we went to McDonalds and she had some chips and then half a banana later. 

Dinner - brown rice with chicken in white sauce.


----------



## Leliana

B - Porridge. Cup of milk.
S - 2 Clementines. Few Magic Stars. Bite of crumpet.
L - Peanut butter on toast. Watermelon.
D - Small portion of Roast Dinner (chicken, stuffing, yorkshire pudding, cauliflower cheese, swede mash, boiled potato). Lemon meringue pie.
Cup of milk before bed.


----------



## sequeena

B - slice of toast with butter
L - grapes, cheese cubes and 2 slices of salami
D - he had a burger, homemade oven chips, cheese and tomato. He only ate half a burger and the cheese. He went on to eat a banana and 3 yogurts.


----------



## kazzzzy

B 1 weetabix & banana & raspberries & cup of milk 
S Half a crumpet with peanut butter 
L Roast Chicken sandwich, yogurt & raspberries
S Malted milk biscut & apple slices 
D Salmon, mash potato, carrots & green beans (she didn't like them but ate everything else) & cup of milk


----------



## Leliana

B - Porridge. Clementine. Cup of milk.
S - Malted milk biscuit.
L - Crumpet with strawberry jam. Pom Bears.
S - Grapes and blackberries.
D - Fishfingers and savoury rice (offered her Mediterranean veg but she refused it). Greek yogurt.
Cup of milk before bed.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Today:

Breakfast - oatmeal and a banana. 

Lunch - brown rice and chicken in white sauce. 

Dinner - only ate a few pieces of pasta and half a peach.


----------



## HKateH

B - shreddies, fruit loaf with butter, banana
L - pasta in a tomato sauce with cheese, cucumber, beetroot; pudding was banana and blueberries with yoghurt
S - Pom bears (I shared), grapes, a gingerbread man
D - toast with taramasalata, grapes, kiwi fruit
Supper - fish pie with carrots, onion and green beans, chocolate pudding, blackberries

Plus all kinds of food he stole all day long - his Grandad's porridge, some maple and pecan pastry of mine, chocolate, bacon bagel (mine), biscuit (mine)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - oatmeal and banana. 

Lunch - chicken with pasta in a tomato and herb sauce and broccoli. 


Dinner - sweet potato with cauliflower and chickpeas.


----------



## Leliana

A bit of a snacky day to be honest!

B - Cereal. Banana. Cup of milk.
S - Raisins.
L - Slice of toast with houmous. Pom Bears.
S - Clementine.
D - Chicken and sweetcorn sandwich. Strawberry yogurt.
Cup of milk.


----------



## kazzzzy

B Half a seeded bagel with peanut butter & small banana
S Grapes & oatcake
L Pasta in a hm tomato sauce with small piece of salmon
S Yogurt & grapes 
D hm v mild chicken curry with onions, pineapple, peppers & peas with boiled rice & fromage frais after & cup of milk


----------



## MrsEngland

B- both girls had a waffle and grapes and satsuma segments
S- both girls had a banana and a few quavers
L- both had homemade chinese chicken and veggy fried rice followed by rice pudding
S- nursery
D- tuna and sweetcorn pasta at nursery
S- both had a blueberry nutrigrain bar and milk


----------



## sbl

B-ready brek, yogurt, fruit breakfast bar.
S- fruit slices and yogurt bar.
L- ham, cheese and crusty bread. 
S- choc digestive, strawberry smoothie. 
D- chicken Parmesan and chips. 
S- choc digestive.


----------



## Cariad_x

B: Weetabix with banana
S: Breadsticks and salsa
L: Home made lentil soup with bread and butter followed by a petit filous
S: Skips, some of Daddy's Transformer snacks, some cherry tomatoes
D: Fish, cheesy potatoes, peas, carrots and green beans. Strawberries and yoghurt.


----------



## AngelofTroy

Yesterday:

B: Toast with peanut butter, grapes and milk 
L: veggie carbonara and a satsuma
S: 2 oat cakes 
D: very late in so just made rice cakes with veggie paté and sliced cucumber and tomato. I made the mistake of sprinkling dried herbs on top and as a result Micah picked all the salad off and declared it 'dirty' :dohh: I gave him a piece of banana bread, a cup of milk and more grapes to fill him up before bed! 

Today:

B: 1 wheatabix and milk with a few raisins, a satsuma and a cup of milk 
S: a few grapes 
L: 2 toddler bowls full of wholewheat pasta with pesto, yellow pepper strips, onion and broad beans! Said he was STILL hungry and ate most of an apple!!
S: 2 oat cakes and a few bites of banana 
D: quite a large smoked haddock and mozzarella fish cake, mashed potatoes and broccoli. Another cup of milk. 

I think he must be heading for a growth spurt!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - oatmeal and a banana. 

Lunch - one bite of sardines, one piece of pasta. Not very hungry at all!

Dinner - brown rice with chicken in white sauce. 

Snacks - some grapes.


----------



## kazzzzy

B Corn flakes & slice of toast & cup of milk 
S Apple slices & grapes 
L Toasted bagel with peanut butter & yogurt
S Malted milk biscuit & grapes
D Lasagne, sweet potato chips & half slice of garlic bread & few choc buttons after (DH sneaked them into the shopping for him & Emily!!)
Milk before bed


----------



## Leliana

B - Porridge. Cup of milk.
S - Banana. Innocent juice carton. Piece of cherry tart (trip to Costa with Daddy evidently!)
L - (Missed as had an epic nap!)
S - Big bowl of blackberries and grapes.
D - Fried eggs and potato waffles. Greek yogurt.
Cup of milk before bed.


----------



## kirstybumx3

Breakfast - 2 weetabix add a yogurt
Snack - half a banana
Lunch - chicken nuggets, potato wedges and peas
Snack - yogurt and a few quavers
Dinner - beef stew with a bread roll, strawberries after

He may have a small cup of milk and a biscuit before he gets ready for bed too..


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: boiled egg with toast soldiers, a satsuma and an actimel yoghurt drink 
S: banana bread and lots of raw cheese scone mix :dohh:
L: 3 mini cheese and chive scones and a small apple 
S: grapes
D: tricoloré pasta with tomato, mushroom, green beans, peppers and chicken. Raspberries and blueberries and milk.


----------



## Iveneverseen

Breakfast blueberry cereal & some fresh orange juice.
Lunch fish pie and small piece of cake and water.

he will probs snack of fruit later if he wants it.

Dinner baked potato.


----------



## Leliana

B - Peanut butter on toast. Clementine. Cup of milk.
S - Banana. Bag of Sainsbury's Potato Snacks.
L - Meatballs and mashed potato (Ikea!)
D - Quiche and cherry tomatoes.
Cup of milk.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - oatmeal, half a slice of toast, a few bites of banana. 

Lunch - spaghetti bolognese.

Dinner - one potato wedge :dohh:


----------



## sbl

B- coco pops and grapes
S-oat bar, choc chip bun, strawberry smoothie. 
L- left over stew from yday dinner.
S- breadsticks and dip.
D- tomato pasta
S- a few milky buttons


----------



## kirstybumx3

Breakfast - weetabix as usual
Snack - banana 
Lunch - completely refused. I tried vegetable pasta first then a sandwich but he wanted nothing. 
Snack - also refused!
Dinner - chicken korma, rice and naan bread (he only ate the naan)
Snack - 2 malted milk biscuits (he ate one)

Fussy boy today!


----------



## Cariad_x

B: weetabix. He then went into the kitchen cupboard and pointed to his breadsticks so had one of those too.
S: slept through it
L: homemade lentil soup with bread and butter
S: apples slices (refused) some of daddy's chips from his lunch
D: fish cakes, cheesy mash, green beans, peas, carrots and sweet corn


----------



## kazzzzy

B 1 Weetabix & banana & cup of milk 
S Strawberries & raspberries
L Toasted ham & cheese sandwich & yogurt
S Fairy cake she helped to make with her minder & strawberries
D Cod gougons, mash potato, carrots & sweetcorn & fromage frais after & cup of milk before bed


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: porridge with peanut butter stirred in and grapes and milk after
L: slice of toast with scrambled eggs, blueberries and raspberries 
S: half a large pear and a few bites of daddy's falafel and hummus wrap 
D: 2 garlic dough balls and after a major tantrum and lots of my pretending to eat his food.. Some tomato, pepper and spring onion risotto. Some milk but took it off him as he was deliberately spilling it and laughing. *sigh*


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - oatmeal, half a slice of toast. 

Lunch - chicken, pasta in tomato and herb sauce, half a banana. 

Dinner - rice, cauliflower. Didn't seem to have much of an appetite.


----------



## Leliana

B - Peanut butter on toast. Cup of milk.
S - Banana.
L - Bagel with onion houmous. Pom Bears.
S - Cherry tomatoes. Wafer biscuit.
D - Cottage Pie. Greek yogurt.
Cup of milk.


----------



## sbl

B- a huge bowl of ready brek, banana apple smoothie. 
S- oat bar, choc chip bun.
L- loads of cheeses and meats and Italian almond cake for a treat. 
S- a few onion rings, a jaffa able. 
D- roast chicken,mash, roasted peppers, carrots and parsnip, stuffing and gravy. 
Jaffa cake for after. 
S- hot chocolate. Its getting chilly!!


----------



## AngelofTroy

Yeste
B: porridge
S: baby tomatoes, blueberries and raspberries 
L: 3 mini cheese and chive scones, an oatcake, grapes 
S: half a potato cake and a cup slice of cheddar cheese, later on a pear 
D: half a seeded roll, a veggie sausage, homemade potato wedges with paprika and garlic, broad beans and sweetcorn. Milk.


----------



## HappyAnjeL

B: few sips of Smoothie with strawberries, a banana, peach, & spinach and a little milk blueberry donut (she likes to lick them but doesn't really ever eat more than a bite :wacko:) 
S: strawberries and blueberries and toast with butter
L: 1/2 slice of pizza (she picked the vegetables off) 
S: few (5ish) French fries. :blush:
D: few bites of Quesadilla w/ vegetables and cheese

toast and milk before bedtime

Poor girl just cut two of her two year molars yesterday so she hasn't been much of an eater


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - oatmeal, half a slice of toast, mushrooms 

Lunch - pasta with cauliflower and broccoli 

Snack - some chips in the cafe after we went swimming, and some grapes. 

Dinner - brown rice with chicken in white sauce.


----------



## JessyG

First time posting in here!

Today B had:

B - peach and apricot museli and stewed prunes (she is a bit constipated :-( )
S: 6oz cows milk half a wholegrain breadstick and 1/4 organix oaty bar
L: lemon sole poached in milk mashed and cubed sweet potato and baby corn (refused)
S: cows milk and baby bel
D: chicken potato and sweetcorn mash, raspberry fromage frais 

9oz bottle of milk before bed.


----------



## Leliana

B - Porridge. Handful of blackberries. Cup of milk.
S - Clementine. Few more blackberries.
L - Two crumpets with peanut butter. 1/3 of a raspberry cupcake.
D - Cheese, leek and ham pasta bake. Greek yogurt.
Cup of milk before bed.


----------



## kazzzzy

B 2 Weetabix & small banana & cup of milk 
S Grapes 
L Scrambled egg & slice of toast 
S Half choc chip muffin we shared in a cafe 
D 2 slices of hm pizza with mushrooms, onion, sweetcorn & pineapple & fromage frais after & milk before bed


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: a slice of French toast, a satsuma and some milk 
L: shared some of my Moroccan mixed pulses and couscous, and OH's hallumi and grilled veg wrap, a stuffed vine leaf and a whole (very hot even for me) chili from inside a chili stuffed olive!! He wanted to try and we thought he'd just nibble it and he shoved the whole thing in his mouth! Bless him he ate it without a murmur but his eyes were watering and then he said "mummy!!! Kiss my tongue better!" :blush: I felt so bad!
S: half an apple, a bite of doughnut and some bits of chocolate cake. 

I don't know what he's had for dinner tonight as I'm at work.


----------



## kirstybumx3

Breakfast - 2 weetabix
Lunch - half a yogurt
Dinner - refused

:( poorly boy!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - oatmeal 

Lunch - chicken, chips and peas when we went out for lunch. Mainly she ate chips!

Snack - a few raspberries 

Dinner - rice.


----------



## kazzzzy

B 2 pancakes & small banana & cup of milk 
S Grapes
L Small wrap with ham, cheese & tomato & yogurt
S Custard cream biscuit & apple 
D Roast chicken, mash potato, roast potato, carrots, brocolli (v small bit) & gravy & few choc buttons after & cup of milk


----------



## AngelofTroy

So much bread! :dohh: We've been out all day to a safari park, had a picnic lunch but stayed longer than planned so dinner has been leftovers from our picnic lunch in the car on the way home. 

B: a bowl of wheatabix and cheerios, and a half piece of olive bread
S: half an apple 
L: cheese and tomato sandwiches, mini cheddars, melon, blueberries and strawberries. 
S: an oatcake, half a satsuma, some milk and a small amount of daddy's hot chocolate topped up with milk! A mini organix gingerbread man. 
D: cheese and cucumber sandwich, mini malt loaf, more melon, strawberries and blueberries.


----------



## sbl

B- 2 bowls of ready brek and grapes. 
S- some cheerios, a strawberry jam bun.
L- chicken, cheese and pitta.
S- apple and strawberries 
D-roast beef, mash, carrots and gravy. Banana.
S- sliver of chocolate cake.


----------



## pinkribbon

Breakfast - cookie cereal
Snack - grapes and apple
Lunch - ham sandwich, half a banana, grapes
Dinner- cheese and tomato pizza and a chocolate mousse


----------



## JessyG

B: ready brek with prunes
S: milk and grated apple
L: cheese and veg bake and then mango yoghurt 
S: milk, fruit pieces (like fruity flakes) and a few ellas kitchen puffits.
D: pasta in a tomato and veg sauce, left over mango yoghurt and kiwi fruit for afters (she ate one bit threw one on the floor ate one threw another ugh.)

9oz bottle before bed.


----------



## HKateH

B: weetabix with milk and raspberries
S: buttered toast, grapes 
L: wholemeal pasta with turkey mince in a tomato, spinach and red pepper sauce. There were rogue green beans I'd hidden in there which he located and spat out. The spinach was rejected too. 
S: Organix cheese crackers, blueberries, milk
D: veg soup (sweet potato, squash, onion, peppers, green beans and tomatoes) with buttered bread, a strawberry yoghurt, cracker with Camembert cheese, a tangerine, milk

8oz bottle before bed


----------



## Leliana

B - Jam on toast. Piece of crumpet. Cup of milk.
S - Malted milk biscuit.
L - 1 cheese spread sandwich triangle, 1 jam sandwich triangle, 1 marmite sandwich triangle. Wotsits. Box of raisins. Clementine. Strawberry yogurt. (This was all in a lunchbox at her friend's birthday party. I was amazed to watch her eat it all!!)
D - Few spoonfuls of roast dinner (rejected most of it). Half a pot of fruit and custard.
Cup of milk before bed.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - oatmeal, half a banana. 

Lunch - mackerel and pasta. 

Snack - a few grapes. 

Dinner - chicken in white sauce with brown rice.


----------



## JessyG

Today was not a great day food wise:

B - Rasberry and apple museli
S - bread stick (ended up on the floor) Kiwi (floor!) Apple (floor!). I gave up and gave her a yoghurt and a cup of milk
L - Scrambled egg on toast (ate the egg) half an organix frui pot and some blueberries
S - More blueberries and cheese cubes, milk 
D - chicken and rice with veg, berry greek yoghurt

9oz milk before bed. She has water with main meal and throughout the day


----------



## kazzzzy

B 2 Weetabix & grapes & cup of milk 
S Banana
L Cheese toastie & yogurt 
S Grapes & oat cake
D Left over roast chicken & pasta & brocolli bake in a tomato sauce & strawberries after & cup of milk


----------



## Cariad_x

B: weetabix as usual
S: breadsticks and salsa
L: homemade lentil soup with bread and butter, jelly and yoghurt
S: Quavers, strawberries and an animal bar ( my mum had him whilst attended hospital and he always begs for food!)
D: meatballs and pasta


----------



## kirstybumx3

Yesterday's menu. 

Breakfast - porridge with banana, 1 yogurt
Snack - half a piece of fruit toast (my breakfast!!)
Lunch - cheesy beans and 1/2 jacket potato, handful of grapes
Snack - 1 malted milk biscuit
Another snack! - a handful of grapes and half a packet of pombears
Dinner - chicken Kiev, mash and peas with parsley sauce, 1 yogurt


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - cornflakes. 

Lunch - a few pieces of pasta. 

Dinner - omelette.


----------



## ferens06

B- cornflakes
S- blueberries
L- cream cheese sandwiches, cheddar, apple, raisins, cupcake. 
S- 2 yoghurts
D- spaghetti & meatballs. Milk.


----------



## JessyG

well my lo was with her dad today so she had:

B - Weetabix
S - Babybel and cup of milk
L - Chicken and rice
S - fruit (my guess is banana and kiwi) and cup of milk
D - beef Stew with potatoes, strawberry yoghurt

6/7oz of milk before bed


----------



## CloverMama

Breakfast: Blueberry/Banana Smoothie (made with tofu) (all organic). Mom's Best Blue Pom Wheatfuls Cereal.

Lunch: Peanut Butter and Jelly Sandwich on Wheat Bread. Honest Kids Juice, watered down. Apple.

Not sure what I'm making for supper yet.


----------



## kirstybumx3

Today. 

Breakfast - 2 weetabix, 1 yogurt. 
Snack - 1 digestive biscuit
Lunch - ham sandwich, sausage roll, cucumber sticks and half a banana 
Snack - pombears
Dinner - cottage pie with carrots and broccoli, a few milkybar buttons 
Snack - 1 piece of jam on toast (usually a biscuit and a bit of milk but he insisted he wanted 'pop' tonight so must be hungry. Pop is his word for food for some reason lol)


----------



## Leliana

DD off her food at the moment :(

B - 3/4 of a banana, left the rest. Cup of milk.
S - Cheddar cheese and 3 cream crackers (actually ate this, over the course of 2 hours!)
L - Mini bagel with houmous, which she rejected (she licked the houmous off and then built a tower from the remaining pieces of bagel). Ate a greek yogurt pot and some blueberries.
D - Refused main meal. Ate a clementine, more blueberries, a cracker and a yogurt.
Cup of milk before bed.


----------



## KatieB

B: Alex had fruit loaf toast and some fruit compote. Louis refused all offers of food.
S: A had rice cakes. Louis refused again.
L: both had wholemeal chicken sandwich. A had yoghurt and L had organix carrot puffs and innocent smoothie.
S: A had raspberries and a few mini cheddars but most got mashed into the lawn playing in the garden. L not bothered.
D: Roasted salmon flaked into macaroni, covered wih cheese sauce and grated cheddar, oven baked. Both scoffed it. Garlic bread slice each. A had yoghurt and a biscuit for pudding.
Supper: A had 4oz milk. L had all of his crumpet and fromage frais (must be the orange yeo valley ones or all hell breaks loose..)!


----------



## Meg26

Breakfast: oatmeal, 2 strawberries and a cup of milk
Snack: dry cheerios and a granola bar
Lunch: didnt want anything but didnt refuse yogurt and milk
Dinner: curry chicken on basmati rice, avocado, peas and cottage cheese followed by yogurt with a cup of milk
Bedtime snack: crackers and cheese or cheerios ..his choice
Water through the day and diluted apple juice once a day usually after nap


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - peanut butter on wholemeal seeded toast. 

Lunch - chips in a cafe we went to. 

Snack - grapes and strawberries. 

Dinner - pasta, cauliflower.


----------



## biglebowski

B - rice crispies and a few bites of my toast. Some grapes.
S - toast at nursery
L - sweet potato, carrot & lentil soup, wholemeal bread dippers. A banana.
D - macaroni cheese, peas & sweetcorn. An orange, a bowl of Greek yoghurt.


----------



## kazzzzy

B Toasted wholemeal bagel with peanut butter & cup of milk 
S Apple slices & grapes
L Omelette with mushrooms, sweetcorn & cheese 
S Yogurt & grapes
D Mild chicken curry with pineapple & onion & basmati rice & strawberries after & cup of milk


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: 2 slices of baguette with peanut butter and a kiwifruit, grapes and a cup of milk
L: 2 oatcakes, a babybel cheese and a few bits of raw mushroom and a pear
S: a square of dark chocolate with stem ginger, a ginger oat cake with cooled ginger tea! (wasn't deliberately ginger themed!!) another pear! 
D: baked sweet potato, 3 Tesco veggie bites and some raw yellow pepper strips. Some banana and more milk.


----------



## sequeena

B - 2 weetabix
L - refused
D - jar of cow and gate pork casserole half a mini doughnut and quavers

The baby food is a new thing. He hasn't eaten meals for months and has reverted to very plain food. The baby meals give him texture taste and much needed nutrition. It's only temporary but I'm happy for him to have them for a while even if he is 3 year old.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - peanut butter on wholemeal seeded toast. 

Lunch - chips in a cafe we went to again!

Snack - grapes and strawberries. 

Dinner - turkey breast, some brown rice and mushrooms.


----------



## Cariad_x

B: weetabix with a banana 
S: wotsits 
L: beans, a potato scone and some toast. And some of my egg (at grans)
S: a milky bar (at grans) and some grapes
D: homemade sausage casserole with carrots, peas, sweetcorn and cheesy mash followed by 2 fromage frais yoghurts


----------



## JessyG

B: museli
S: toast and banana, milk
L: Pasta in a tom sauce
S: yoghurt
D: Lamb veg and roast potatoes, fruit jelly for desert

9oz of milk before bed


----------



## Leliana

B - Jam on toast. Banana. Cup of milk.
S - Dried apricots and raisins.
L - Cheddar cheese spread on cream crackers. Handful of blueberries. Half a biscuit.
S - Two clementines. 2 cheese biscuits.
D - Scampi and a few chips. A few spoonfuls of ice cream. Another clementine!
Cup of milk before bed.

My goodness that is a lot of food!


----------



## cjb

Breakfast .Weetabix
Snack. Half a buttered bagel 
Lunch. Cauliflower and broccoli cheese with a sausage.
Pear and mini milk for pudding.
Snack. Yoghurt
Dinner. Roast chicken. Sweet potato mash and mixed veg. 
Avocado and raspberries for pudding.


----------



## kazzzzy

B Toasted bagel with peanut butter & cup of milk 
S Strawberries & raspberries
L Scrambled egg & slice of toast & grapes 
S Yogurt 
D Lasagne & sweet potato chips & malted milk biscuit after & cup of milk


----------



## Leliana

Well if anyone is curious as to the effect three clementines has on a toddler's nappy, let me assure you, it ain't pretty!

Today's food:
B - Bowl of Just Right cereal. Banana. Cup of milk.
L - Sliced egg sandwich. Few quavers. Blueberries.
S - Yogurt covered raisins. A custard cream biscuit.
D - Fishfingers (refused tomatoes and sweetcorn).
Cup of milk.


----------



## JessyG

B - ready brek
S - babybel and milk
L - chicken and noodles in tom sauce
S - bread stick apple milk
D - Sausage roast potatoes and spaghetti hoops


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: Peanut butter on toast and an actimel yoghurt drink. 
S: refused banana, ate grapes and some wholemeal pitta with cheese. 
L: 1.5 babybel cheeses, peas, carrots, refused cheese scones. 
S: an oat cake, a pear and later on a kiwi fruit. 
D: veggie bites, hummus, raw carrot sticks, refused sweet potato wedges. A fresh apricot and some milk.


----------



## kirstybumx3

Yesterday for Rio. 

Breakfast - weetabix with peanut butter mixed in (thanks to whoever posted that on one thread recently, stole the idea and he loves it!)

Snack - 1 custard cream and 1 malted milk biscuit 

Lunch - stir fried noodles with peppers mushrooms and onions, followed by a yogurt 

Snack - pear pieces and grapes

Dinner - lasagne and garlic bread, a yogurt afterwards

Snack - half a banana and a cup of warm milk


----------



## CloverMama

(Yesterday)
Breakfast: Homemade pancakes with blueberries on the side, and bananas. Apple juice.
Snack: Frosted Mini Wheats
Lunch: Scrambled Eggs with Spinach and cheese, on toast. Water.
Supper: Homemade pizza on whole wheat crust with homemade tomato sauce. Water.
6 oz of warm milk before bed.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - one banana. 

Lunch - a few bites of bread, some Quavers, half a banana, a few bites of apple. 

Dinner - chicken, carrots, a few bites of new potatoes. 

Snack - a few bites of cheesecake, a few spoons of chocolate moose, a few crisps 

Can you tell we've been at nanny's?! :rofl:


----------



## Cariad_x

B: ready Brek
S: breadsticks and salsa
L: mashed egg in a cup followed by a yoghurt
S: quavers and some cheese cubes
D: pasta and meatballs followed by strawberries and cream


----------



## kazzzzy

B 2 pancakes with raspberries & cup of milk 
S Oat cake
L Had a picnic in the park, making the most of the sunshine - Ham & cheese sandwich, grapes & raisins 
S Small ice cream cone on the way home
D HM chicken gougons, mash potato, peas & sweetcorn & yogurt after & cup of milk


----------



## JessyG

Yesterday

B - Weetabix
S - plum (ended up on the floor) milk and an apple bake bar
L - homemade courgette sweet potatoe carrot and onion soup with bread fingers. Half a mango yoghurt
S - fruity pieces, milk
D - chicken sweetcorn and potato mash, hipp fruit pot.

9oz milk before bed and lots of water during the day.


----------



## w8ing4bean

B weetabix and banana
S blueberries, grapes, babybel, breadsticks and pom bears (i was eating all this too, we both picked lol)
L mix of veggies in a cheese sauce and mash
S biscuit
D lentils and veg, yoghurt, grapes and raisins

water with meals, bf morning, nap and bedtime


----------



## cjb

Weetabix 
Lunch. Pasta Bolognese .banana
Dinner. Crumpet and 2 grapes.

Not very well today so didn't want much


----------



## JessyG

B - ready brek
S - chedds cheese cubes, wheaty bread stick and milk
L - left over soup from yesterday, strawberry and lear yoghurt
S - berry rice cake and milk
D - Spag bol, she was pretty tired so didnt eat much. Most of a fruit pot and some fruity flakes.

6oz milk before bed and water with meals.


----------



## Leliana

B - Peanut Butter on toast. Cup of milk.
S - Cherry tomatoes.
L - Crackers with pesto cream cheese. A few spoonfuls of celery, fruit and nut salad. A clementine.
S - Yogurt covered raisins.
D - Macaroni and cheese pasta bake. Fromage frais. A plum.
Cup of milk before bed.


----------



## kazzzzy

B 2 Weetabix 
S Banana
L Omelette with mushrooms, sweetcorn & cheese
S Yogurt & apple slices
D Chicken, brocolli & pasta bake & oat cake & cup of milk before bed


----------



## kirstybumx3

Bad day here. Left the milk out of the fridge overnight (duh!) so didn't get my morning coffee and Rio couldn't have weetabix!

So he had toast and biscuits for breakfast! Followed by a yogurt. 

Lunch was a tuna wrap with halved tomatoes and cucumber sticks

Dinner sausages mash peas and gravy followed by chocolate custard. 

Snacks were quavers, grapes and a white chocolate cookie while we were out


----------



## Sarah125

Breakfast: Popovers (basically sweet Yorkshire puddings) and oranges. 

Dinner: chicken and leek pie with potato then frozen banana chunks covered in peanut butter and coconut.

Snack: blueberries 

Tea: Fajitas with homemade salsa and sour cream and chive .


----------



## cjb

Still not very well so not the usual amount of food.
Wetabix
No snack
1/2 of her fish pie. 1 bite of banana
No snack
Half a cheese sandwich. Half a pear.
Milk before bed


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - toast and a few spoons of yoghurt. 

Lunch - refused :(

Dinner - chicken in white sauce with brown rice, half a banana.


----------



## sequeena

B - 1 weetabix
L - refused
D - 1 small frankfurter refused cheesy pasta
S - 1 bag quavers

That's it and it's been like this for a long time.


----------



## kazzzzy

B Cheerios & slice of toast & cup of milk 
S Satsuma
L Cheese toastie & yogurt
S Grapes & yogurt covered rice cake 
D Cod gougons, sweet potato mash, carrots & peas & cup of milk


----------



## AngelofTroy

So much food!

B: a wheatabix and some cheerios with milk and dried berries, a kiwifruit, tipped cup of milk everywhere :dohh:
S: a whole banana, and and oat cake with peanut butter on. 
L: baked egg with tomatoes, peppers, onion, garlic and paprika. 3 slices of toasted baguette with olive oil drizzled on. 
S: mini cheese and chive scone and a ginger oat cake with a cup of milk. 
D: pasta with garlic and herb cheese, chickpeas, mushrooms, spinach and spring onions. A slice of homemade banana bread.


----------



## JessyG

yesterday

B - museli and toast though wasnt fussed for either.
S - yoghurt and cup of milk
L - scrambled egg, half banana and a few raisins
S - a kiwi fruit and a little bit if pear
D - pasta in a veg sauce

5oz mik before bed

today

B - weetabix
S - babybel and half organix flapjack thing
L - cheese and veg bake, berry greek yoghurt
S - cheese and a rice cake
D - beef stew with roast pots, blackcurrent jelly for desert plus another bread stick (baby size)

5 oz milk before bed


----------



## Cariad_x

B: yoghurt and fruit (refused cereal)
S: breadsticks and humus 
L: tuna sandwiches
S: half a packet of space raiders, a wee kinder chocolate and a strawberry (at nana's - can you tell?!) 
D: fish, potatoes and broccoli followed by 2 small yoghurts and more strawberries


----------



## kirstybumx3

Breakfast - weetabix and a yogurt
Lunch - cheese sandwich and pombears, chopped melon and grapes
Snack - milkybar buttons, more grapes
Dinner - fish cakes and chips - hardly ate anything

Very nasty nappy tonight and sick twice, don't think he's eaten anything different so must be feeling a little unwell :(


----------



## veganmama

*Bevziibubble & sequeena*

your kids both eat so little! makes me feel better about my LO not eating as much as the other kids!

*AngelOfTroy*

is your LO a vegetarian?? just curious xD


----------



## kirstybumx3

Breakfast - porridge with strawberry jam, 1 yogurt
Snack - strawberries
Lunch - cheese spread and cucumber bagel, cocktail sausages, grapes
Snack - strawberry custard pot
Dinner - chicken korma and rice, 1 yogurt
Snack - more strawberries


----------



## sequeena

B - refused
L - ham, bag of beef space raiders (at soft play)
D - 1 frankfurter
S - banana (after occupational therapy)


----------



## AngelofTroy

veganmama: Micah and I eat meat and fish sometimes but as OH is veggie we find it easier to eat veggie with him most of the time. 

Today, 

B: Shredded wheat with a few cheerios on top, raisins and milk. 
S: ginger oat cake 
L: 3 mini cheese and chive scones with a handful of grapes.
S: frozen carrot sticks (teething) and some rice cakes dipped in lemon and coriander hummus. 
D: omelette with mushrooms and peas. Milk and probably some fruit with OH but not certain as I'm at work tonight.


----------



## KatieB

B: Both had toast. A had a banana, L had a pear and apple pouch.
S: Gingerbread men.
L: A had chicken sandwich, L picked at a cheese baguette. Both had slices of plum and a yoghurt. 
S: L had crisps, A had ricecakes.
D: Macaroni cheese and broccoli (L refused the "trees", unsurprisingly). Both had fromage frais. 
Supper: A had 7oz milk, L had crumpet and another fromage frais.


----------



## veganmama

Yesterday he had: 

B - 1 clementine, cantaloupe chunks, 1 apple
L - 1/2 whole wheat pita with vegetable hummus
D - bowl of avacado, potato curry, brown rice, lentils and he also had 6 broccoli pieces
S - banana, 1 whole chocolate peanut butter ice cream cone


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yesterday:


Breakfast - toast.

Lunch - fish and chips in the cafe at our aquarium visit. 

Dinner - pasta in a tomato and herb sauce. Half a banana.


----------



## ferens06

B- porridge with raisins
L- sausage roll, grapes, two yoghurts
S- mini cheddars and banana milkshake 
D- haddock with new potatoes


----------



## Lauraxamy

They both had..
Breakfast - Porridge 
Lunch - Pancakes with grapes followed by a yoghurt
Dinner - Fish fingers, potatoes with butter on and peas

Snacks they had raisins and a smoothie


----------



## sequeena

B - banana
L - a few cheese cubes
D - a few swedish meatballs, cheese and plain pasta
S - half an egg mayo and cress sandwich

He has done sooooo well today.


----------



## Cariad_x

B: refused porridge, fruit and breadsticks. 
S: 1 bite of strawberry 
L: refused tuna and tomato pasta

Ended up giving him calpol and putting him down for a nap early as he was upset and chewing the TV unit. When he woke he had: 

S: potato scone, some beans and half an éclairs
D: tomato pasta, 2 fromage frais and a pile of strawberries. 

I suspect that his mouth has been bothering him - he's cutting his molars :(


----------



## Leliana

B - Crumpet with peanut butter. Half a muffin. A banana. Cup of milk.
L - Mature cheddar and cream crackers. Clementine. Fromage frais.
S - Yoghurt covered raisins.
D - Potato waffles and baked beans. Big handful of raspberries. Wafer biscuit.
Cup of milk before bed.


----------



## kazzzzy

B Boiled egg & slice of toast & cup of milk
S Banana
L 3 crackers, slice of ham, cheese, cherry tomatoes, grapes & yogurt
S Apple slices & malted milk biscuit
D HM chicken gougons, sweet potato chips, sweetcorn & peas 
Oat cake & cup of milk before bed


----------



## kirstybumx3

Breakfast - 2 weetabix 
Snack - strawberry custard pot
Lunch - salmon and vegetables, some of my ice cream for dessert
Snack - half a banana 
Dinner - creamy mushroom pasta (refused), he had a scotch egg and some mini cheddars instead!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yesterday:

Breakfast - a few bites of potato cake. 

Lunch - chickpeas, pasta, banana. 

Dinner - chips, cauliflower, a cherry tomato.


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: wheatabix with cheerios and raisins, a cup of milk 
Early lunch/snack: 1 oatcake, 1 rice cake, a mini malt loaf, an organix gingerbread man. 
Late after nap snack/lunch: bit of my chicken and chorizo sandwich.
S: ginger oat cake and half an apple 
D: Indian takeaway for grandad's birthday... Mostly refused. Ate a lot of garlic and cheese naan! Sometimes dipped in various curries and dahls (including vindaloo!). Some poppadom and raita. A few bites of date and walnut cake for dessert and a cup of milk.


----------



## Zephram

Breakfast - porridge made with milk with a swirl of berry yoghurt, pinch of nutmeg and cinnamon, few raisins mixed in and half a banana chopped on top
Snack - small bit of fresh bread and honey
Lunch - marmite and cheese toasted sandwich, chopped kiwifruit
Snack - homemade banana pikelets, one or two grapes
Dinner - sausage, kumara, pumpkin, brocolli (didn't eat much, ate too many pikelets :lol:)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Today -

Breakfast - half a boiled egg. 

Lunch - chickpeas with cauliflower and brown rice. 

Dinner - a few bites of chicken and chips and a few bites of bread at the Harvester.


----------



## Cariad_x

B: refused weetabix but ate some fruit and yoghurt
S: Jacobs Oddities 
L: cheese cubes, raisins, crackers and cherry tomatoes 
S: a handful of his cousins crisps 
D: a HUGE portion of haddock, broccoli and potatoes followed by two munch bunch yoghurts and a chocolate I was intending on eating.


----------



## JessyG

lo was with grandma today:

B - weetabix (ate 3/4)
S - ellas kitchen puffits, milk
L - boiled egg mashed with butter, breadstick and fromage frais.
S - cheese cubes, banana and milk
D - chicken in a mango and veg sauce (loved it!) another breadstick, small portion vanilla ice cream.

9oz milk before bed.


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: shredded wheat, cheerios and kiwi
S: 3 cheese scones and an actimel yoghurt drink 
L: half a slice of toast with butter, some rice salad (rice, sweetcorn, broccoli and onion) half an apple. 
S: 2 mini organix gingerbread men and some dried apple and raisins 
D: homemade oven baked crinkle chips with paprika and garlic, a few slices of quorn steak, peas, half a corn on the cob and some lemon and coriander hummus. A small cup of milk.


----------



## kirstybumx3

Breakfast - weetabix
Lunch - chicken nuggets, smiley faces and peas at soft play
Snack - milkybar buttons 
Dinner - cheese roll, scotch egg, cucumber sticks, pepper sticks and cheddars


----------



## Leliana

B - Big bowl of porridge. Clementine. Few bites of toast. Cup of milk.
S - Strawberry ice cream at the seaside.
L - Few chicken nuggets and chips (fell asleep whilst eating!)
S - Clementine.
D - Peanut butter on toast. Banana.
Half a cup of milk.


----------



## KatieB

B: A had toast and yoghurt. L eventually ate porridge with apple and pear compote.
L: A had pasta with bolognese sauce and cheddar cheese. L refused and had a cheese sandwich instead. Both had plum and apple slices.
S: L had quavers and A had a few ricecakes.
D: Both had roasted chicken goujons, roast potatoes and broccoli and gravy. L just ate the potatoes... For pudding A had some custard and L had mango sorbet with vanilla ice cream.
Supper: A had 5oz milk and L had half a crumpet and yeo valley mango and vanilla fromage frais.


----------



## Cariad_x

B: porridge 
S: wotsits and a handful of crackers 
L: mashed egg with butter in a cup with toast 
S: about 3/4 of a punnet of small strawberries and half a hit dog roll going round the outdoor shops
D: Chipotle and honey salmon flaked through Mediterranean risotto with creme fraiche.


----------



## kazzzzy

B 2 pancakes with maple syrup & strawberries & cup of milk 
S More strawberries
L Shared a ham, sweetcorn & pineapple pizza & few chips with me in a restaurant 
D Pasta in a tomato sauce with grated cheese & yogurt after & cup of milk


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yesterday:


Breakfast - oatmeal. 

Lunch - pasta with cauliflower. 

Dinner - fish and chips. 

Snacks - banana and grapes.


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: boiled egg with toast 'soldiers' (left most of the white of the egg) a small cup of milk 
L: a slice of homemade banana bread, some raw (still partially frozen but he asks for them that way!) carrot sticks, most of an apple.
S: some banana milk. 
D: cheese and tomato pizza, some salad (red onion and tomato), a couple of daddy's chips and a small banana. Some milk before bed.


----------



## kirstybumx3

Yesterday. 

Breakfast - weetabix with a teaspoon of Nutella mixed in
Lunch - jacket potato with cheese and baked beans 
Snack - bowl of sliced banana and grapes
Dinner - homemade pitta pizza with chicken peppers and sweetcorn, followed by a yogurt


----------



## Bevziibubble

Today:

Breakfast - oatmeal. 

Lunch - pasta with button mushrooms. 

Dinner - potato waffle with cauliflower. Half a banana.


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: a few spoonfuls of wheatabix, some mini shredded wheats, raisins and cheerios. Banana milk. 
L: paprika and lime couscous with quorn pieces, olives and salad leaves 
S: half an apple, some yoghurt coated peanuts, a few bites of a free doughnut outside crispy cream!
D: spaghetti hoops on toast with carrot batons. Banana slice. Milk.


----------



## Lauraxamy

This is Friday's because they're with their Dad today and yesterday..

Breakfast - Porridge 
Lunch - Jam sandwich, grapes, smoothie, fruit tube, mini cookies, yoghurt
Dinner - Curry with rice


----------



## jademack

Breakfast - cereal & some fruit
Lunch - chicken supreme (so good) 
Snack - some fruit & yogurt & then a chocolate bar as a treat on the park
Dinner - Sunday roast tonight!! :)


----------



## Cariad_x

B: weetabix 
S: wotsits 
L: tomato soup with breach and butter
S: a Barny bear, 2 cherry tomatoes and half a brioche roll I was eating
D: salmon (leftover from last night) with potato and broccoli. Then some more bloody strawberries coz he spotted them and kept pointing and whining.


----------



## JessyG

Yesterday.

B - Ready brek
S - organix carrot sticks milk
L - courgette potato carrot and onion soup with a breadstick, yoghurt
S - oaty bar milk
D - mac and cheese (only ate a few spoonfuls) orange jelly and an apple bar

6oz milk before bed

Today

B - Weetabix
S - Pancake and milk
L - left over soup from yesterday
S - cheese and another apple bar milk
D - chicken roast dinner, kiwi fruit

9oz milk before bed


----------



## Bevziibubble

Today:

Breakfast - oatmeal. 

Lunch - turkey, sweet potato, some pasta, cauliflower. 

Dinner - brown rice, green beans and peas. 

Snack - half a banana.


----------



## Leliana

B - Crumpet with peanut butter. Yoghurt covered raisins. Cup of milk.
S - Crackers.
L - Cheese spread sandwich. Strawberries, blueberries, blackberries and grapes.
D - Beef stew (including potatoes, parsnip, Swede, onions, leek, carrot). Banana. Fromage frais.
Cup of milk.


----------



## Cariad_x

B: weetabix 
S: wotsits
L: tomato soup with bread and butter
S: a good portion of my vegetable risotto followed by some more raw veg
D: chicken and vegetable curry with wholemeal rice


----------



## JessyG

B - ready brek and a breadstick 
S - cheese biscuits and a strawberry and lear yoghurt and milk
L - lemon sole poached in milk, fruit pot.
S - baby bel and milk
D - chicken and noodles kiwi fruit and yet another breadstick! 

9oz milk before bed


----------



## bumblebeexo

B - ready brek, grapes
S - an orange
L - pasta and sweetcorn in a garlic philadelphia sauce, a nectarine 
D - prawn curry, noodles, banana


----------



## Sarah125

B- Shredded wheat and grapefruit. 

S- Porridge finger and some brambles she picked whilst we were out for a walk!

L- Broccoli and tomato savoury muffin with cheese dip then more brambles!

S- 2 satsumas. 

T- Liver and mince burger on a homemade sesame seed roll with cheese,red onion and lettuce with homemade chips and carrot.


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: spaghetti hoops on toast, a kiwifruit and a cup of milk 
S: more kiwi and satsuma and a few bites of corn bread 
L: refused sweet potato and black bean patties and roast beetroot couscous :( ate some rice cakes, an oat cake, a babybel and a small banana 
S: some raw orange pepper slices and 2 mini courgette, onion and cheese scones. 
D: half a quorn sausage, suede and carrot mash, peas and gravy. Another satsuma and a cup of milk.


----------



## Lauraxamy

Breakfast - Porridge and a oat cereal bar (they were both really hungry this morning!)
Lunch - Jam sandwich, smoothie, fruit tube, handful of quavers, yoghurt
Snack - Cup of milk, mini roll and an orange
Dinner - Fish fingers, wedges, peas


----------



## leoniebabey

B- rice crispies
D- sausage sandwich
T- pasta bake and 2 yougurts
snacks- banana and an orange


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - oatmeal and toast. 

Lunch - pasta in tomato and herb sauce with cauliflower and green beans. 

Dinner - chicken, brown rice and peas. 

Snack - a few small Freddo faces chocolates, a few bites of banana, half a grape!


----------



## Cariad_x

B: weetabix 
S: breadsticks with hummus 
L: lentil soup with bread and butree
S: strawberries 
D: whiting, mashed potatoes and broccoli followed by strawberries, raspberries and blueberries


----------



## JessyG

B - weetabix and toast
S - kiwi, breadsticks and milk
L - lemon sole again (had to use it up!) yoghurt
S - cheesy biscuits and fruit (oh wasnt very descriptive but i assume strawberry and melon) with cup of milk
D - lamb stew with rice and veg, another yoghurt

7oz milk before bed


----------



## kazzzzy

B Cheerios & slice of toast & cup of milk 
S Apple
L Omelette with ham & cheese & yogurt
S Grapes & custard cream biscuit
D Salmon, mash potato, brocolli & peas & oat cake & cup of milk before bed


----------



## felix555

B - small bowl of rice crispies
S - half a banana, yogurt drink and a pack of tomato rice cakes that he stole out my bag shortly after finishing his snack!
L - Turkey breast and rice, grapes, small cup of oat milk 
S - crumpet with a small bit of chocolate Philadelphia 
D - beef stew, block of cheese, raisins (hardly touched it)

Bedtime - 7oz neocate


----------



## biglebowski

B - wholemeal toast and a small bowl of cereal
S - a few breadsticks
L - roll & chicken & cheese. Small pancake, some grapes
D - Orzo salad with chicken & veg, a banana, HUGE bowl of Greek yoghurt


----------



## impatient1

B- cereal
S- cheerios
L- scrambled eggs with mushrooms, onions and spinach as well as pb toast


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - oatmeal. 

Lunch - just wanted rice. 

Snack - a banana, a few walnuts. 

Dinner - pasta in a tomato and herb sauce, green beans.


----------



## AngelofTroy

Yesterday:

B: mini shredded wheats and cheerios in milk, an orange. 
S: some cinnamon and raisin bagel 
L: 3 seeded courgette, onion and cheese scones, some chunks of chicken 
S: a small banana 
D: wholewheat pasta with chicken, peas, orange pepper strips, onion, sweetcorn and courgette. Half a fig (which he said he didn't like but then ate 3 more pieces!) a cup of milk. 

Today:

S! Demanded frozen carrot sticks at 7am :wacko:
B: toast with peanut butter, cup of milk and half a fig. 
S: 3 mini seeded courgette, cheese and onion scones before nap, and 1.5 oatcakes after nap as we were swimming before lunch
L: half an apple. mackerel, sweetcorn and green pepper salad, some more milk as he asked for some. 
D: will probably be some form of omelette as I'm at work and OH won't have long.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Today:

Breakfast - a few spoons on cornflakes and milk. 

Snack - a banana. 

Lunch - chicken in white sauce with brown rice. 

Dinner - a few pieces of steak with sweet potato.


----------



## Leliana

B - Bowl of muesli. Large banana. Cup of milk.
S - Yogurt covered raspberry pieces.
L - Tuna and sweetcorn pasta salad. Clementine.
D - Fishfingers and tinned spaghetti. Fromage frais.
Half a cup of milk before bed.


----------



## kazzzzy

B Rice krispies & slice of toast with strawberry jam & cup of milk
S Banana
L Cheese & ham toastie & yogurt
S Grapes & digestive biscuit
D Cod gougons, sweet potato chips, sweetcorn & peas 
Fromage frais & cup of milk before bed


----------



## AngelofTroy

Yesterday: tons of bread and then pizza for tea! Oops. Healthy day today I hope!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Today:

Breakfast - a few bites of potato cake. 

Lunch - steak, sweet potato and broccoli. 

Snack -half a slice of toast, a square of chocolate. 

Dinner - Turkey, brown rice and a few bites of broccoli.


----------



## Mum21boy1girl

My DD never has much of an appetite and she still has her milk in a bottle for naps, in the next few mths i will try wean her off it.

Breakfast; Handful of dry cherios

Snack; Bottle and nap time

Lunch; beans on toast, and yogurt for after, cup water

Snack; she will probably have an apple or banana, cup water

Dinner; Meatloaf, mash pots, broccoli and gravy, cup water

Desert; either a spoon full of vanilla ice cream or apple sauce with cinnamon.

bed with Bottle of milk.


----------



## Leliana

B - Peanut butter on toast. Blueberries. Cup of milk.
L - Mini sausages. Clementines. Raisins. Piece of gingerbread.
S - Yogurt covered raisins.
D - Pasta bake.
Half a cup of milk before bed.


----------



## leoniebabey

B- frosties
D- smiley faces and chicken nuggets
T- pasta in tomato and mushroom sauce with cheese sprinkled on

snacks- apple and an orange


----------



## HappyAnjeL

Breakfast-Toast with Cinnamon and butter- blackberries and watermelon- Milk
Lunch- vegetable fried rice 
snack- Crunchies and a couple licks of ice cream
Dinner- Corn on the cob (refused chicken, potatoes and stuffing)


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: Shredded wheat with berries and cheerios on top, some apple. 
S: an oat cake 
L: refused vegetable quiche, had a tiny bit of my mushroom toasties, lots of mango and pineapple. An organix banana biscuit and small cup of milk. 
S: another oat cake, raisins and lots of raw carrot sticks.
D: pasta, onion, peas, peppers and carrots with pesto. A fig and some milk.


----------



## JessyG

Yesterday:

B - Weetabix and toast
S - cheese cubes milk
L - stewed sausage caserole, fromage frais
S - corn crisps, kiwi and breadsticks
D - roast dinner with lamb potatoes and veg, fruit pot for afters

7oz before bed

Today: 

B - ready brek 
S - 1/4 croissant and soem cheese crackers milk
L - butternut squash soup, bread, half a pear.
S - will be yoghurt and puffits milk
D - think we are having cottage pie

She will have about 7oz or so of milk before bed.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Today:

Breakfast - a few bites of toast, a few mushrooms. 

Lunch - pasta and green beans. 

Dinner - in a restaurant she had two bites of a fish finger, one bite of beef, some chips and a bit of an ice cream. 

Snack - a banana, one of daddy's gummy sweets.


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: a slice of toast with peanut butter, a couple of forkfuls of baked beans. A cup of milk. 
S: actimel yoghurt drink. 
L: vegetable couscous with roasted tomato hummus, raw carrot sticks and olives.
S: small piece of cherry and almond tart, a pear. Some more milk. 
D: roast chicken, potatoes, parsnips, green beans, carrots and a bit of gravy.


----------



## Blu10

B: bran flakes
S: yoghurt covered raisins and banana
L: turkey meatballs in tomato sauce with spaghetti
S: biscuit and warm milk
D: warby thin with cheesespread, cucumber and blueberries


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - toast. 

Lunch - pasta with green beans and Savoy cabbage. 

Dinner - chicken in White sauce with brown rice.


----------



## w8ing4bean

B banana weetabix and fruit pouch
L pasta and veg in cheese sauce, yoghurt
D sweet potato mash, fishfingers and beans! Yoghurt, blueberries and grapes
S breadsticks

water with meals and bf morning and bedtime


----------



## Leliana

B - Bread and ham. Fromage frais. Banana. Cup of milk.
S - Blueberries.
L - Feta, spinach and red pepper quiche.
D - Chicken, beef, roast potato, roast parsnip, boiled potato, stuffing, Yorkshire pudding, carrot, baby corn, cauliflower cheese. Homemade pear and apple crumble with cream.
Cup of milk before bed.


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: Porridge with peanut butter stirred in. An orange. 
S: half a pear, a few raw carrot sticks and some milk
L: quorn pieces, sliced potatoes and onion in a creamy sauce with broccoli and green beans. A small piece of French bread to wipe up the sauce. 
S: more milk (he's asking for it all the time, not sure whether to limit it more) and some raisins. 
D: 3 mini courgette, cheese and onion scones, cherry tomatoes, raw carrot sticks and roast tomato hummus and cheese cubes. A fig.


----------



## caz_hills

Milk when he woke up

B - rice crispies and some of my Wetabix
Snack - raisins
L - pasta chorizo and carrots followed by a bit of jelly
S - banana and a bit of chocolate
D - sweet potatoe wedges chicken and carrots peas and sweet corn and a few crispa


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - one spoonful of oatmeal, half a slice of toast, half a banana. 

Lunch - pasta with chickpeas and cauliflower. 

Dinner - chips and bacon in a cafe.


----------



## Leliana

B - Half a crumpet with peanut butter. A banana. Cup of milk.
S - Yogurt covered raisins.
L - Feta, spinach and red pepper quiche. Quavers. 2 clementines. (She was hungry after her walk!)
D - Tinned spaghetti and potato waffles. Fromage frais. Blueberries.
Cup of milk before bed.


----------



## JessyG

B - Ready brek
S - yoghurt, 1/4 banana, 2 small breadsticks and milk
L - lemon sole poached in milk a whole kiwi fruit and gingerbread biscuit
S - half a bag of ellas kitchen puffits and 3 strawberries
D - chicken noodle stirfry

9oz milk before bed


----------



## kazzzzy

B Boiled egg & slice of toast & cup of milk
S Satsuma
L 2 crackers, left over roast chicken, cherry tomatoes, cheese & grapes 
S Yogurt & oat cake
D Salmon, spaghetti & brocolli in a philadelphia sauce & cup of milk


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - oatmeal. 

Lunch - two bites of sardines, some omelette, cauliflower. 

Dinner - fish and chips.


----------



## ferens06

Breakfast- cocopops and fresh orange juice
Snack- mini cheddars & apple
Lunch- crackers with cheese, ham 
Dinner- pasta and chopped up hotdogs
Snack- grapes

A processed food day :wacko:


----------



## Amarna

Breakfast: Cereal, cup of milk

Snack: Pretzels

Lunch: Tacos (ground turkey, corn tortilla, beans, cheese, peppers, onions, tomatoes), cup of milk

Snack: Chocolate chip cookie

Dinner: Scrambled eggs, ham, cup of orange juice

Snack: Watermelon


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: mini shredded wheats with cheerios on top, refused fig. Half an actimel yoghurt drink. 
S: small pear 
L: baked egg bites with broccoli, tomatoes and green pepper, tomato hummus with frozen carrot stick dippers. A few spoonfuls of my minestrone soup. 
S: bread sticks dipped in peanut butter 
D: corn on the cob, green beans and pepper strips, egg and potato. Milk.


----------



## kazzzzy

B Porridge & banana & cup of milk
S Apple slices
L 2 slices of hm pizza with mushrooms, sweetcorn & pineapple
S Yogurt & grapes
D Stir fried pork & noodles with green beans, onion, pepper & peas 
Oat cake & cup of milk before bed


----------



## Amarna

Breakfast: Cereal, cup of milk

Snack: Yogurt

Lunch: Mac and Cheese, half a hot dog, water

Snack: Veggie chips, cup of apple juice

Dinner: (will be) Roast chicken, mashed potatoes, broccoli


----------



## bumblebeexo

B - Cheerios, nectarine 
S - Breadsticks and cheese dip
L - Oatcake, cubes of cheese, cucumber, blueberries and a yoghurt 
S - strawberries 
D - Lasagne, fried leeks, garlic bread


----------



## Lauraxamy

Yesterday

Breakfast - Porridge with a cup of milk
Lunch - Sandwich, grapes, raisins, yoghurt 
Snack - For some reason they wanted cheerios :lol: and an oat cereal bar
Dinner - Pork, roast potatoes, yorkshire pud, broccoli


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - oatmeal, a few bites of boiled egg, muahrooms. 

Lunch - pasta with cauliflower and muahrooms. 

Dinner - sweet potato.


----------



## Leliana

We really need to go shopping and have no money so poor DD's food is sort of 'make do' at the moment. Thankfully she still has piles of her beloved fruit ;)

B - Peanut butter on toast. Banana. 2 cups of milk.
S - Quavers.
L - Half a cream cheese bagel. Blueberries.
S - Yogurt covered raspberries and dried fruit.
D - Fishfingers and tinned spaghetti. Fromage frais.


----------



## kirstybumx3

Breakfast - cheese on toast, 2 biscuits and a yogurt. 
Snack - banana and grapes 
Lunch - sausage, mash and peas with gravy 
Snack - yogurt coated dried strawberries 
Dinner - red wine beef casserole and sautéed potatoes 
(I googled for about 20 minutes and decided I would go ahead and give it him, it had been in the slow cooker for 6 hours so I'm guessing the alcohol was gone, he isn't drunk lol)


----------



## leoniebabey

B- rice crispies, didnt eat much of them
D- a sausage, scrambled egg and beans
T- cottage pie with broccoli and cauliflower followed by birthday cake


----------



## bumblebeexo

B - cheerios, slice of toast, banana
S - strawberries
L - hot dogs, cheese cubes, raspberries 
D - homemade scampi (made it with monkfish), homemade chips, sweetcorn and green beans


----------



## bumblebeexo

B - weetabix 
L - egg muffins with peas and mushrooms, breadsticks, strawberries, crisps
S - a piece of tiffin we made earlier 
D - lasagne, baked beans


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - oatmeal.

Lunch - pasta with mushrooms and broccoli. 

Snack - some ice cream from the ice cream van. 

Dinner - a few bites of cheese omelette. She doesn't seem keen on dinner lately.


----------



## Cariad_x

B: weetabix 
S: fromage frais
L: corn beef hash and beans followed by half a yoghurt 
S: wotsits 
D: spaghetti bolognaise with broccoli. He then stole half my biscuit, nicked a pink wafer out of the cupboard and had a couple of bites of cupcake off of his uncle!


----------



## kirstybumx3

Breakfast - shreddies and a yogurt 
Lunch - fish fingers, smiley faces and peas at soft play 
Snack - chocolate coated raisins 
Dinner - ham and cheese panini, cucumber and pepper sticks, 2 breadsticks and a yogurt 
Snack - half a banana and a cup of strawberry and banana smoothie


----------



## Leliana

Nanny came over so today was a bit of a treat day :)

B - Half a bagel with peanut butter. Banana. Cup of milk.
S - Quavers. Clementine.
L - Cheese spread on toast. HUGE amount of grapes. Chocolate buttons.
S - Clementine.
D - Chicken, mashed potato and beans. Strawberries.


----------



## leoniebabey

b- rice crispies didnt barely touched them!
d- leftover cottage pie from yesterday and a yougurt
t- no idea as he went to fob's


----------



## Mum21boy1girl

B; cheerios
nap time with bottle of milk
L; buttered toast, cut up banana and strawberries, cup juice
S; a few jelly beans(her first taste lol)
D; chicken, mash, mixed vegies, cup water
S; popcorn for movie night, cup water
Bottle of milk for bed.


----------



## Cariad_x

B: toast and jam with cherry tomatoes 
S: strawberries 
L: potato scone, beans and brown sauce
S: milky buttons
D: cheesy tomato pasta bake and a fromage frais


----------



## caz_hills

Great eating day today :) 
Mille when he woke up then chocolate Wetabix (ran out of normal stuff)
No snack but huge lunch - fish, sweet potatoe and broccoli followed by raspberries and banana.
Early tea pasta with homemade cheese sauce and peas followed by more fruit.
Popcorn for a snack at six on then two cups of milk before bed


----------



## Mum21boy1girl

B; bacon, pancake, fruit, cup water
S; 4 m and m's
bottle milk nap
L; dry cheerios, water
S; strawberries
D; pasta, cup juice
Bottle milk then bed


----------



## Bevziibubble

Today:

Breakfast - oatmeal.

Snack - a banana. 

Lunch - chicken in white sauce with brown rice. 

Snack - a few chocolate buttons. 

Dinner - pasta with mushrooms and cauliflower.


----------



## minties

Yesterday Sophie had:

B - cup of milk, 3 x toast with nutella
S - cheese, banana
L - sausage, mashed potato, brocolli and a handful of sweetcorn, cup of milk
S - an orange and a few rice crackers
D - weetbix (ate 1) and a cold boiled egg


----------



## Cariad_x

B: weetabix 
S: slept through it
L: cheese omelette 
S: some of Daddy's chips with sweet chilli sauce, raw carrot and a pink wafer
D: roast chicken, peas, potatoes, green beans, carrots, cauliflower and gravy


----------



## Dime Cuando

B: Dry cheerios. Little bit of toast with tomato, and a triangle of soft cheese.
S: An enciemada (a small pastry). Banana.
L: Homemade paella
D: An omlette with peas and a sausage on the side
Milk after lunch for her nap and then before bed.


----------



## Zinky

B - slice of toast, some grapes, half a crumpet, half a banana
S - dry weetos, cup of milk
L - homemade lamb curry with methi (fenugreek), boiled rice, half a chapati, small slice of cheesecake
S - raisins 
D - refused dinner, just wanted milk


----------



## Leliana

Yesterday:
B - Peanut butter on toast. Banana. Cup of milk.
S - Dried fruit.
L - Cheese sandwich. Grapes and apple slices. Fromage frais. Animal biscuits.
D - Tomato pasta bake. Fromage frais.
Cup of milk before bed.

Today:
B - Peanut butter on toast. Cup of milk.
S - Banana. Raisins and dried apple.
L - Scrambled eggs and tinned spaghetti. Fromage frais.
D - Roast chicken, stuffing, yorkshire pudding, roast potato, roast parsnip, boiled potato, cauliflower cheese. Lemon meringue pie.
Big cup of milk before bed.


----------



## sue_88

B: sippy of milk, Shreddies with milk, 1/2 toast slice
L: ham sandwich, sausages, skips, carrot cake
S: tomato & fennel crackers, grapes
D: chilli pasta, box of raisins


----------



## Mum21boy1girl

B; Hashbrown, summer sausage, cheese, strawberries, bananas, apple
S; dried yogurt bites
L; she didn't want anything due to late breakfast.
nap with bottle milk
D; hot dog cut into bite sized pieces (minus bun) homemade french fries, couple spoons of chilli
Desert; one scoop of vanilla ice cream
bottle milk for bed


----------



## JessyG

Yesterday not much....fussy atm

B - half a bowl of ready brek and a pancake
S - cheese shapes and a rich tea finger and milk
L - homemade veg soup (half a bowl) breadstick half a tiny fromage frais
S - a kiwi and milk
D - refused everything except a fruit pot and fruit gummies!

6 oz milk before bed.


----------



## Zinky

B - weetabix and banana, cup of milk
S - cheese and crackers
L - refused lunch, cup of milk instead
S - raisins, kinder egg, organix oat bar
D - homemade fish cakes, potato waffle, peas
Cup of milk


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - oatmeal, two bites of boiled egg, two mushrooms. 

Lunch - sweet potato mash, mushrooms, broccoli. 

Snack - half a banana. 

Dinner - one mini potato waffle, one slice of baguette, broccoli.


----------



## JessyG

B - Toast and a strawberry and pear yoghurt, milk to drink
S - cheese (it's all she seems to want atm) and a plum 
L - boiled egg, kiwi and an alphabet biscuit
S - apple bar and puffits
D - chicken noodle stir fry and jelly

9oz milk before bed


----------



## sue_88

B: sippy of milk, shredded wheat
S: crumpet @ soft play
L: spaghetti hoops, parsnip crackers
S: grapes and raisins
D: sausage, tumbled spuds, peas, homemade yorkshires & gravy. Scotch pancake with chocolate sauce.

Very small sippy of milk for bedtime, she's eaten SO well today, makes me so pleased after a bad week of teething


----------



## Leliana

B - Porridge. Banana. Clementine. Cup of milk.
S - Yogurt covered raisins.
L - Cheese spread on toast. Blueberries. Half a pot of rice pudding.
D - Tomato pasta bake. Fromage frais.
Half a cup of milk before bed.


----------



## leoniebabey

b- rice crispies
d- ham sandwich, pom bears, dairylea dunker, 2 yogurts
t- fish shapes, potato alphabets and thomas spagetti followed by 2 yogurts

(it's approaching shopping day hence the crappy food) (and the yogurts had to be eaten by today lol!)


----------



## sue_88

B: sippy of milk, a mixture of shredded wheat & shreddies with milk
S: banana, crackers
L: tinned spaghetti hoops, biscuit
D: broccoli & pesto pasta, banana

Sippy of milk before bed.


----------



## JessyG

B - weetabix 
S - cheese and crackers (seriously need to stop the cheese snacks!) Mill
L - flaked lemon sole fruit pot
S - kiwi and apple with milk 
D - spag bol yoghurt and a lick of my ice cream

9 oz mill before bed


----------



## Mum21boy1girl

B; butter on toast she only ate a little and gave the rest to the dog lol
S; yogurt bites, water
Nap with bottle of milk
L; grilled cheese sandwich, half an orange, apple slices, cheese cubes and Juice
D; pasta bake, pork chop, Juice
Desert; mini cupcake
Bottle milk and bed


----------



## kazzzzy

B porridge & raspberries
L half a wrap with chicken, cheese & sweetcorn & grapes after
S yogurt covered rice cake
D mild chicken curry with onion, peppers & pineapple & basmati rice 
Cup of milk & oat cake before bed


----------



## sue_88

B: shreddies & milk (bottle of milk at 7am)
S: banana
L: tinned spaghetti, cheese crisps and crackers (crap lunch at nursery!), yogurt
S: breadsticks
D: sausage, tumbled spuds, peas. Grapes

8oz bottle at bedtime


----------



## Cariad_x

B : weetabix 
S: wotsits 
L: grated cheese sandwiches and cherry tomatoes 
S: animals crackers and some blueberries 
D: spaghetti and meatballs


----------



## KatieB

B: both had a pain au chocolat
S: L had pear at nursery and A swiped my toast.
L: both had wholemeal chicken sandwich and refused anything else.
S: A had clementine, satsuma and banana slices, L refused.
D: Bolognese pasta and garlic bread, A had custard for pudding, L had mango sorbet mixed with vanilla ice cream and a cup of tea.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yesterday she had:

Breakfast - oatmeal, half a slice of bacon, a bite of egg. 

Lunch - pasta, chickpeas and mushrooms. 

Dinner - rice, banana.


----------



## lily28

B: porridge
S: banana and some juice
L: grilled cheese with ham
S: peach, rosted veggies, rice wafer
D: green beans, carrots, burger w/ mushrooms


----------



## Lauraxamy

Yesterday..

Breakfast - Cheerios 
Lunch - Cheese, crackers, grapes, apple, handful of quavers and a yoghurt
Dinner - Pasta in a tomato and wild mushroom sauce with pork medallions but neither of them ate much of the meat


----------



## kazzzzy

B Boiled egg & slice of toast & cup of milk
S Banana
L Toasted cheese & ham sandwich & grapes after 
S Choc. chip cookie
D Pasta Bolognaise & fromage frais after
Cup of milk & oat cake before bed


----------



## kirstybumx3

Ooh forgot about this thread, been busy stalking the grotto lol!

Breakfast - porridge and and strawberry jam 
Lunch - spaghetti bolognese and garlic bread 
Snack - animal biscuits and half a banana 
Dinner - 2 slices of my pepperoni pizza and a bag of wotsits!? He refused his own meal (jacket potato with beans and cheese)


----------



## Cariad_x

B: weetabix with banana 
S: slept through it 
L: tuna sandwiches, cherry tomatoes (he LOVE them!)
S: wotsits and some animal crackers
D: home made cauliflower and cheese and a fromage frais


----------



## Lauraxamy

Yesterday..
Breakfast - Cheerios and an apple
Lunch - Sandwich, raisins, grapes, pot of jelly, smoothie, animal biscuits 
Dinner - Fish fingers, sweetcorn, wedges

My two have snacks at nursery but they never tell me what they have or say they've forgot :lol:


----------



## kazzzzy

B 2 Pancakes with strawberries & drizzle of maple syrup & cup of milk 
L 2 crackers, cheese, cherry tomatoes, grapes & natural yogurt
S Banana
D 2 fish fingers, hm oven chips & beans - quick dinner for her as we are having indian take-away later :thumbup:
She'll have an oat cake & cup of milk before bed


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - a few bites of toast 

Snack - a few bites of oatcake with peanut butter, half a banana. 

Lunch - pasta and peas. 

Dinner - a few spoons of chicken in White sauce with brown rice. 


She doesn't seem to have much of an appetite lately :(.


----------



## Zinky

B - boiled egg, slice of toast, cherry tomatoes
S - dry Cheerios, raisins
L - cheese on toast, fromage frais
S - organix oat bar, handful of quavers
D - McDonald's fish finger happy meal :blush: I know I know


----------



## caz_hills

B - Cheerios with milk
L - beans and scrambled egg on toast with banana and custard
Snack - little lolly
Dinner - pasta with home made tomato sauce, pancetta and peas followed by an apple


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: beans on wholemeal toast and a cup of milk. 
S: small banana
L: mini 'omelette bites' (1 beaten egg with broccoli and sweetcorn, poured into little muffin trays baked in the oven) with frozen carrot sticks! 
S: plum and half a paprika rice cake 
D: (at a tapas restaurant) 2 calamari rings, 2 spiced chicken wings, 2 small strips of herby flatbread with hummus, a couple of bites of vegetable tortilla, half a slice of cheese and lots of olives. Turned his nose up at sundried tomatoes! 
A glass of milk.


----------



## kazzzzy

B Porridge & small bit of honey & cup of milk
S Banana
L Grilled cheese sandwich, natural yogurt with raspberries 
S Custard cream biscuit & grapes 
D Half stuffed chicken breast wrapped in bacon, mash potato, carrots, brocolli & small bit of gravy & cup of milk


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: porridge with peanut butter, a satsuma. Very dilute pineapple juice. 
L: some melon slices, a quorn scotch egg, a quorn cocktail sausage, 2 'cheese and pineapple' sticks, a bite of a chicken sandwich, some grapes, a plum, small piece of cake and some milk
S: small banana and a paprika rice cake. A sip of apple juice. 
D: pasta with red pepper pesto, peppers, garlic, onion and peas, another plum. No milk as he deliberately spilt it after a warning.


----------



## Vampire Mom

B - almond cheesy grits and some applesauce. Glass of chocolate date almond milk because someone made puppy eyes at Daddy.

S - spicy almond cheese and apple slices. 

L - Grilled almond cheese and bacon sandwich with tomato soup. Glass of basil ginger blueberry water.

S - Peanut butter on celery.

D - Veggie pasta with olive oil and pesto and mixed veggies. Glass of almond milk.

S - Little bit of vanilla almond yogurt with frozen berries.


----------



## KatieB

B: almond croissant and raspberries. More like brunch for Louis as he slept until 10am! No appetite for him again but think he may be coming down with the same bug as me (I've not eaten since Friday). 
L: cheese on toast (L refused). A had yoghurt and small banana (L refused)
S: rice cakes 
D: both had Moroccan lamb with rice. L picked the lamb out and ate that, nothing else. A had a tangerine and fromage frais, L didn't want anything.
Supper: A had 5oz milk, L had a toasted muffin with marmite.


----------



## Leliana

B - Cheese spread on toast. Cup of milk.
S - Raisins.
L - Fishfingers and potato waffles. Strawberries and grapes.
S - Banana. Few bites of an apple.
D - Cottage pie and mixed veg. Clementine.
Cup of milk.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - around half a slice of toast, a few spoons of oatmeal, one bite of boiled egg. 

Lunch - a few spoons of mashed sweet potato, a few spoons of baked beans, two pieces of pasta, a few green beans, one bite of cottage cheese. (Sounds a lot but she only had a small amount of each one!) 

Dinner - one spoon of brown rice, two bites of banana.


----------



## liz1985

Breakfast- toast and banana

Lunch- mini carrot and sweed waffles, cheese cubes, cucumber sticks, kiwi and mango

Dinner- the chicken and peppers etc from fajitas but with pasta as he wont eat it in a wrap. Yogurt.

Snacks- rice cake and a custard cream.


----------



## leoniebabey

b- chocolate hoops
d- sausage roll and a yogurt
t- sausage and mash followed by grapes and a yougurt


----------



## Mum21boy1girl

breakfast- smll bowl of rice bubbles
nap and bottle
Lunch- couple chicken nuggets, grapes and carrots(she gave the dog the nuggets!) and cup of water
snack- strawberry yogurt 
Dinner- soft chicken taco, refried beans, salad, Cup of juice
Desert- left over ice cream oreo birthday cake, from my sons bday last night.


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: half a slice of toast with peanut butter (too excited by presents!) a plum
S: 2 cheese and pineapple sticks, half a satsuma and a cherry tomato 
L: 1 falafel, some flatbread, raw veg salad and olives, some of my butter bean salad.
S: small banana 
D: birthday tea at Pizza Hut! Most of 2 small slices of vegetable pizza with cheesy stuffed crust, tons of sweetcorn, peppers, pasta salad and apple slices, half a slice of garlic bread, a huge bread stick. Strawberry ice cream for dessert (we put the 2 candle in it as he'd had his cake at his party the day before!) he also ate a cup full of ice! :wacko:


----------



## leoniebabey

b- bowl of chocolate hoops
d- a sausage, scrambled egg, beans and toast with a strawberry milkshake
t- chicken kiev, sweetcorn, home made chips and coleslaw with a yougurt after
snacks- a few cheese savories, a pack of iced gems and a cookie

he's done well today, after having quite a few picky days he demolished all of his dinner and tea!


----------



## kazzzzy

Happy Birthday Micah!

B Boiled egg & slice of toast & cup of milk 
S Apple 
L Grilled cheese & tuna & sweetcorn on a small bread roll 
S Grapes & rice cake 
D Salmon, mash potato, brocolli & peas & cup of milk
Oat cake & more milk before bed


----------



## sue_88

B: sippy of milk, shreddies/shredded wheat with milk, toast
L: cheese & tomato tortellini, tomato crackers
S: 2 biscotti
D: sausage, tumbled spuds, carrots, broccoli & gravy. Carrot cake granola bar. Then some mouthfuls of pasta cheese sauce that I was making for nursery tomorrow.

7oz milk at bedtime.


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: porridge with peanut butter, refused a banana. Cup of milk. 
L: 1 quorn scotch egg, a bite of Indian potato snack, lots of frozen carrot sticks and strips of yellow pepper. Half a slice of birthday cake. 
S: some blackberries and half a pack of pom bears. Later on some raisins. 
D: beef spaghetti bolognaise with carrots and peas. 3 garlic dough balls!


----------



## KatieB

B: both had toast and marmite.
L: both had a muffin topped with tuna, creme fraiche, spring onions and cheddar and then grilled. A had yoghurt and L had some slices of apple and pear.
S: A had a clementine and some rice cakes. L refused.
D: both had chicken lasagne with a cherry tomato and spinach sauce and a slice of garlic bread. A had a banana after and a mango fromage frais (hungry today!).
Supper: A had 5oz milk, L had a small bit of toast but not fussed so A swiped the rest from his plate!


----------



## FAB mama

Little bits... Still having problem of wanting lots of breastmilk all day.

Part of banana
2 bites of chicken sausage

Cheddar bunnies crackers

Meatball
Few fries maybe
3 strawberries 

Cheese and chip and bread samples at store

Watermelon

Baked chicken nuggets
More leftover fries
Blueberries
A couple sun chips

Refused various other things all day.


----------



## Vampire Mom

B - a cheese stick and some dry apple jack cereal. Cup of milk.
S - sport bottle of juice and animal crackers as a bribe to get dressed and in the van.
L - Hard boiled eggs, some ham, good bit of salad. More juice because someone is good at batting lashes at Papa Mike who was watching her then while I was testifying for court.
D - Spare ribs, roasted squash, beans and rice. Finally got water in her.

Fell asleep on the way home so no night snack.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Today:

Breakfast - slice of toast. 

Snack - half a banana. 

Lunch - made her a plate with assorted things on but she just wanted to eat lots of kidney beans!

Dinner - a few pieces of pasta, a few bites of potato waffle, a green bean, half a banana.


----------



## kazzzzy

B Porridge & banana & cup of milk 
S Apple
L Omelette with mushrooms, onion & cheese
S Natural yogurt with raspberries
D Chicken & pasta bake in a tomato sauce with peas & sweetcorn 
Cup of milk & oat cake before bed


----------



## leoniebabey

b- 2 scotch pancakes, a banana and a few grapes
snack- a cookie
d- bowl of leftover home made soup from last night and a slice of bread to dip. (he barely touched any of it)
t- sausage stew with mash, followed by a yougurt, a jungle friends biscuit and a banana


----------



## Sarah125

B: Bowl of porridge and banana, grapes and strawberries.

D: Cheese and spring onion omelette then a plum.

S: 2 satsumas.

T: Spicy beef with peppers, cheese and tomatoes on wraps.


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: blueberries mini shredded wheats with cheerios on top, then asked for a slice of toast with peanut butter and ate half. Milk. 
S: a kiwifruit and a mouthful of my scrambled eggs. Ginger tea. 
L: fish finger sandwich with rocket but he picked out all the rocket! Yellow pepper strips and a plum. 
S: small banana and a chive and onion pastry twist 
D: butternut squash stuffed with squash and leek risotto with peas, onions, smoked garlic, ricotta cheese and grated Parmesan on top. Micah ate the risotto and the cubed squash that was mixed in but left most of the roasted squash it was stuffed in. Some grapes and another small cup of milk.


----------



## KatieB

B: crumpets.
S: A had rice cakes and some satsuma. L had apple and carrot (wouldn't eat bloody carrot at home!) at nursery.
L: Both had sausage rolls and A had banana and mango slices, L had nothing else.
D: fish pie with green beans (L didn't eat the beans) followed by a yoghurt each and some sultanas and dried apple pieces.
Supper: Both had a small slice of brown bread and marmite.


----------



## kazzzzy

B 2 small pancakes & Banana & small bit of maple syrup & cup of milk
S Yogurt covered rice cake
L Pasta, tuna & cheese 
S Apple slices & malted milk biscuit - she keeps asking for "bikets" lately :growlmad:
D Beef stew with carrots, parsnips (she didn't like these) & mash potato & cup of milk 
More milk & oat cake before bed


----------



## leoniebabey

b- toast
s- banana
d- leftover sausage stew and a yogurt
t- fishcakes, potato croquettes, cauliflower, sweetcorn, a yogurt and a biscuit


----------



## KatieB

B: A had toasted fruit loaf, L had brioche and jam.
S: L had an ice cream at a farm and A had a gingerbread pig.
L: wholemeal ham sandwich, babybel. A had a yoghurt.
D: roasted chicken breasts, roast potatoes, yorkshire pudding, sausagemeat stuffing, carrots and broccoli.
Supper: A had 6oz milk, L had small bite of toast.


----------



## JessyG

B - ready brek and half a slice of toast
S - a babybel and few bits of a plum
L - courgette carrot and onion soup slice of bread and fromage frais
S - 2 rich tea finger biscuits part of my banana of toast
T - stewed sausages potato carrot and cauliflower - (mostly refused veg) stewed fruit puree.

8/9 oz milk before bed


----------



## sequeena

oops posted in the wrong thread!

But while I'm here :)

B - refused porridge and toast
L - bread sticks, cheese, raisins, a banana
D - sausages (refused pasta and veg)


----------



## caz_hills

On holiday :)

B - Bircher muesli 
S - banana
L - cucumber, peppers and a bit of pizza toast
S - a few crisps and a satsuma
D - really went for it! Two bread rolls, chicken, chips, pineapple, mango and ice cream :)


----------



## kazzzzy

B Scrambled egg & slice of toast & cup of milk 
S Banana
L Toasted cheese sandwich & natural yogurt & strawberries
S Yogurt covered rice cake
D Roast chicken, Mash potato, carrots & swede & small bit of gravy & cup of milk & custard cream biscuit after


----------



## AngelofTroy

I'm a bit ashamed to write yesterday's!! It was my best friend's wedding and so lots of treats, his first taste of sweets like flying saucers and love hearts!!! (I was OK with a taste but people kept giving him things before I could say anything!) Odd eating times so lots of snacking around the meals too.. 

B: peanut butter and jam sandwich 
S/L: 2 mini malt loaves, refused grapes, 2 jelly beans! Orange juice! 2 haribo sweets! :blush: 
L/D (wedding breakfast that started at 4 and lasted til nearly 6! Micah ate bits of most things and ran around in between) A bread roll with butter, refused soup, had some haggis with mashed potato and suede, lots of lamb, some onions in gravy, 3 profiteroles! More love hearts, 2 sherbet flying saucers!! :dohh: refused satsuma and strawberries 

He was so hyper! A lovely day had by all though :)


----------



## sequeena

B - dry cornflakes
L - bread sticks and banana
D - mince, onion, swede, parsnip, carrot and mash with gravy. I had to feed him but he ate (after tantruming for 40 minutes)


----------



## leoniebabey

youngest, nothing he's been sick all day :(
my oldest had crap as i've been preoccupied with the youngest was soo looking forwards to a nice sunday dinner aswell! he had
b- chocolate hoops
d- beans on toast
t- chicken fingers and potato croquettes


----------



## caz_hills

Still on holiday:

B - Bircher muesli and a satsuma
L - baguette with ham and cheese with cucumber followed by some yummy French cakes!
Snack - popcorn and two ice pops (bad mumma)
D - pizza, bread roll and pasta (some of our tea) then ice cream


----------



## KatieB

B: both had small bowl of choc chip weetabix and fruit pots.
S: cheese oatcakes.
L: roasted peppers and chicken with avocado in a wrap, more successful than anticipated. Yoghurt for A and biscuit for L.
Snack: organix sweetcorn rings.
D: pasta with ham, egg and creme fraiche in a tomato sauce, cooked in oven and salad (well they sucked on some rocket and then discarded). A had custard and a clementine. 
Supper : L had a toasted muffin with marmite and some cheddar as he didn't eat much dinner. A had 5oz milk.


----------



## Mum21boy1girl

B- cinnamon bun (a rare treat) bacon eggs and fruit and cup of milk
S- yogurt
L- beef stick,crackers,cheese 
late nap with bottle of milk
D- homemade chili, hot bread roll, juice


----------



## kazzzzy

B Porridge & peanut butter & cup of milk 
S Banana
L Small bread roll with left over chicken, cheese & sweetcorn & satsuma after
S Natural yogurt with raspberries
D Lasagne & slice of garlic bread & cup of milk 
Oat cake & milk before bed


----------



## JessyG

Been a bit off her food last couple of days. Was sick before bed last night so maybe bit of a bug
anyway today she had:

B - small bowl of ready brek
S - refused 
L - mashed lemon sole and fruit pot
S - fruity flakes a rich tea finger and two squares of toast
D - cheesy mash with veg and yoghurt after

8oz milk before bed.


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: scrambled eggs on toast with grapes and some very milky hot chocolate 
L: an oat cake, a piece of bacon, frozen carrot sticks. Refused avocado slices. 
S: mango pieces and lime, a 'babycino' (frothy warm milk) half a plum later on. 
D: half a jacket potato and baked beans, 3/4 of a pork sausage. Some natural yoghurt and a few sips of milk.


----------



## sue_88

Early morning: 8oz milk
B: Shreddies & milk
L: chicken & barley broth, 1/4 English muffin.
S: sweetcorn & sweet chilli fritter
D: ham & red onion omelette, new potato chippies & sliced tomato. Petit filous dessert.

9oz milk @ bed


----------



## sequeena

B - 2 weetabix with milk
L - bread sticks, raisins and chicken tikka chunks
D - small portion bolognese (refused the wedges)

Good day :)


----------



## Mum21boy1girl

B- waffles and banana, cup of milk
S- cheese, carrots a few Doritos and juice
L- left over chilli
bottle milk nap
D- lasagna, mashed spuds, veg,cup water
small piece of choc for desert
Bottle milk, bed


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: porridge with peanut butter, some grapes, milk
S: frozen carrot sticks 
L: sardines on toast, cucumber and sweetcorn, refused cherry tomatoes. Some natural yoghurt. 
S: half a babybel cheese and some blueberries 
D: pasta with pesto, tomatoes, peppers and borlotti beans.


----------



## kazzzzy

B Boiled egg & slice of toast & cup of milk
S Apple slices
L Toasted ham & cheese sandwich & strawberry yogurt
S Banana & raisins 
D Salmon, mash potato, carrots & peas 
Cup of milk & oat cake before bed


----------



## AngelofTroy

I'm worried we're getting a bit lacks with treats after birthday season so I'm going to make an effort to write in this thread again. I find it makes me more aware of what he's eating. 

B: a small apple, cup of milk, a crumpet with peanut butter and a few bites of walnut bread. 
L: homemade pumpkin quiche, 4 frozen carrot sticks, 3 cherry tomatoes and 3 sticks of cucumber. 
S: half a banana, 3 mini bread sticks and a mini cheese and courgette scones
D: Tray bake of parsnips, carrots, potatoes, pumpkin, apple and veggie sausages with herbs and olive oil. Some milk.


----------



## sue_88

Yesterday was:

7oz milk

B: Shreddies with milk, then toast with Jam & spread.
S: banana slices
L: tuna sandwiches & beet root crisps. Biscuit.
S: carrot cake granola bar
D: chicken supreme with rice, then a yogurt.

7oz milk


----------



## kazzzzy

B 2 Weetabix & cup of milk
S Banana 
L Omelette with mushroom & cheese & satsuma after
S Natural yogurt & raspberries
D Spag Bol & cup of milk & 2 smarties after


----------



## sue_88

7oz milk

B: shreddies/shredded wheat mix & milk
S: box of raisins
L: tuna sandwiches & crisps, yogurt
S: breadsticks
D: chicken supreme & rice, chocolate mousse
Supper: Weetabix & milk, warmed.

7oz milk


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: homemade scotch pancakes :blush: a small apple, small cup of milk and a sip of actimel yoghurt drink 
S: 2 plain oatcakes and a banana after swi
L: a few bites of cheese and onion panini, a bite of veggie sausage roll, 3 cherry tomatoes. 
S: 2 ginger oatcakes 
D: 3 mini carrot and potato waffles, peas, sweetcorn and smoked paprika hummus. Another small cup of milk.


----------



## kazzzzy

B Porridge & honey & cup of milk
S Satsuma & raisins
L 2 slices of pizza with ham, sweetcorn & pineapple & grapes after
S Yogurt covered rice cake
D Chicken stew with mash potato 
Cup of milk & oat cake before bed


----------



## AngelofTroy

Weird day!

B: half a bagel with peanut butter, half a slice of toast with jam and an apple. Cup of milk. 
S: an actimel yoghurt drink and a pear 
L: a slice of seeded bread with hummus, egg bites made with 1 egg, thin courgette strips and a spring onion
S: a ginger oatcake
Party tea: paprika crisps, cheddar crackers, too many pink wafer biscuits :dohh: and some icing off of cake :haha: half a samosa. :wacko:
Supper (trying to get some health into him!): carrot sticks, cherry tomatoes and hummus. Cup of milk.


----------



## bumblebeexo

B - cheese on toast 
S - yoghurt and blueberries 
L - pasta and sweet corn in cream cheese sauce, apple
D - lemon chicken and rice


----------



## FAB mama

B: grapes (refused the rest)
S: one bite of Nibbly Bar
L: 3 peanut butter cracker sandwiches (refused the rest)
S: strawberries
D: chicken and strawberries (refused bread and vegetables and blueberries - which he asked for!)

Not a great day :(


----------



## sue_88

Yesterday:

Shreddies & shredded wheat with milk
Small Cupcake
Tuna sandwiches & carrot crisps, yogurt
Breadstick
Chicken dinner (carrots & cabbage as veg), yogurt
Weetabix supper


----------



## w8ing4bean

Early bf
B ready brek (well, morrisons version) and blueberries
L veg and chicken risotto, babybel, teeny bit of chocolate
S breadsticks, blueberries and yoghurt
D chicken, mash, veg and grapes
will have bf at bedtime


----------



## Scout

B: pancakes, rice crispies cereal, part of my egg biscuit
L: chicken, mash potatoes, corn, mango chunks
S: yogurt
D: hot dog, mash potatoes, corn (left overs from lunch), broccoli with cheese, apple


----------



## Zephram

Yesterday:

B - scrambled eggs, slice of toast, half a banana
S - 2 poppy seed crackers
L - bowl of grapes, a few bites of a homemade scone with jam (don't blame him for not eating them, scones are my nemesis! They never turn out. :lol:)
S - few raisins, another half banana and one cracker
D - Greek salad, chicken and spinach ravioli with a tomato sauce


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: shredded wheat with a few cheerios, 2 slices of seeded baguette.
S: a couple of bites of banana that he begged for then discarded! Small cup of milk . 
L: rice and chickpea curry, small piece of naan bread. Apple chunks and orange wedges. 
S: 3! Ginger oat cakes. 
D: spicy tomato pasta, he left most of the courgette and peppers. A couple of sips of milk but refused the rest.


----------



## HappyAnjeL

B- apple Cinnamon oatmeal
S- blackberries & chocolate milk
L- chicken mashed potatoes with gravy and steamed carrots (only took a few bites)
S- a couple Chicken nuggets
D- pizza & peas

Ate toast with Cinnamon before bedtime with milk


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

So far:

1 cup strawberries and 1 cracker
1 cup milk
1 digestive

1 bowl sweet chili chicken noodles


----------



## JessyG

Yesterday

B - ready brek and small piece of toast
S - box of raisins
L - cheese sandwich, fromage frais and 3/4 digestive biscuit
S - fruity flakes and half a banana
T - lamb stew with rice 
9oz milk before bed


----------



## Sarah125

Breakfast: shredded wheat with grapes, kiwi and satsuma.

Lunch: lentil and veggie soup with cheese and tomato wraps.

Snack: yoghurt.

Tea: not had yet but will be baked cauliflower cheese!


----------



## kazzzzy

Yesterday: 
Half slice of toast & 2 cups of dead 7-up as she had a vomiting bug

Today:
Emily is not 100% but much better than yesterday thankfully!
B Rice krispies & cup of milk 
S Grapes
L Scrambled egg & slice of toast
S Malted milk biscuit & half a banana
D 2 fish fingers, few hm chips & beans & cup of milk
She'll have more milk & an oat cake before bed


----------



## w8ing4bean

Morning bf
B ready brek and grapes, bit of my toast, bit of daddy's cereal
L pumpkin soup and bread, babybel, yoghurt
S some mini crackers, babybel and chocolate buttons (naughty great grandma!)
D veg risotto and fishfingers, yoghurt.
Bedtime bf


----------



## sue_88

Sippy of milk
B: Shreddies & milk, some toast
S: snack a jacks
L: cheese, ham, tomatoes & cucumber platter. Gingerbread biscuit & Water.
D: fish goujons, potatoes & peas. Gingerbread & water.

6oz milk


----------



## Natasha2605

Breakfast- toast , strawberries and yogurt
S - Apple and some crisps
L - gregge sausage roll, 1/2 cupcake and some cucumber sticks
D- Italian pasta, beetroot, salad tomatoes and garlic bread. 

Followed by jelly and ice cream.

Both kids had the same.


----------



## Natasha2605

B - toast with butter, yogurt and a pear each. 
S - some chocolate smarties
L - grilled sausages,chopped tomatoes and a buttered roll
S - pepper and carrot sticks
D - garlic chicken,chips and boiled baby carrots

Followed me as much melon as they fancy since I've just chopped one up :)


----------



## sue_88

Sippy of milk
B: Shreddies & frostiness mix, with a cup of OJ
S: Strawberry and Apple flapjack bar
L/D: prawn cocktail, Roasted pork dinner, with all the trimmings, DOUBLE portion of chocolate pudding & custard!

7oz milk


----------



## Sarah125

B: porridge with Apple and cinnamon.

S: bacon and egg roll! 

L: bowl of lentil soup.

S: 2 satsumas.

T: mince, neeps and tatties!


----------



## kazzzzy

B Porridge & small banana & cup of milk 
S Bread stick
L Grilled cheese sandwich & strawberry yogurt
S Apple slices & grapes
D Cod gougons, mash potato, carrots, swede & gravy & cup of milk & few choc buttons after


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: shredded wheat with cheerios on top
S: half an apple and some milk 
L: a small slice of vegetable pizza, peas, carrots, bite of daddy's hallumi and a spoonful of mashed potatoes.
D: half a duck breast - sliced, 3/4 of a potato rosti, salad of yellow pepper strips, spring onions, cherry tomatoes and lettuce. Water.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - oatmeal, a few spoons of cornflakes and milk. 

Lunch - Turkey breast, chickpeas, raw red bell pepper. 

Snack - two slices of peanut butter on toast (without crusts) and she was then too full for dinner!


----------



## Gem1302

Breakfast - toast
Snack - apple & pear slices
Lunch - cucumber sandwiches (massive favourite!) and dairylea dunkers
Snack - 2 mini sausage rolls (he saw me eating a couple!)
Dinner - battered cod with potato & carrot waffles


----------



## w8ing4bean

Morning bf
B weetabix with grapes and blueberries, some of my frosties
S crackers, grapes and blueberries
L lentils and veggies, yoghurt, offered kiwi but refused. 
S organix corn snacks
D more lentils lol (i did a big batch and she loooves them) kiwi and yoghurt
bedtime bf


----------



## firstbaby1985

B - Weetabix and a sprinkle of sugar puffs, half cup of milk
S - 2 biscuits
L - Toastie and a smoothie
S - Biscuit
D - Chicken and Rice with mushrooms and mini sweetcorn, yoghurt
Half cup of milk before bed.


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: scrambled eggs and half a slice of toast, a small pear 
L: a few small slices of duck breast left over from last night, cherry tomatoes, hummus and a few spoonfuls of couscous with spring onions and spices but left the majority of the couscous. 
S: small piece of sugar free pumpkin loaf and a whole banana
D: whole piece of breaded fish (he eats so much at my parents' house!) mashed potatoes and peas. Some milk


----------



## sue_88

7oz milk @ 5am
B: Shreddies, banana & OJ
S: carrot cake granola
L: cheese & ham sarnies, crisps
S: a few choccy buttons
D: homemade carbonara & pasta, choc pud & custard.

Will have small milk at bedtime.


----------



## w8ing4bean

Morning bf
B ready brek with grapes, most of a banana
S some of daddy's sausage subway, fruit pouch
L veg risotto, baby bel and yogurt
S mini breadsticks
D chicken in mixed herb sauce, mash and veg, yogurt
bedtime bf


----------



## Sarah125

B: Crumpets with grapes and satsumas. 

L: Pumpkin Soup with homemade cheese, tomato and pepper pizzas. 

S: Strawberries.

T: Tomato pasta with sweetcorn.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - oatmeal, a few spoons of cornflakes and milk. 

Lunch - chicken, around 20 pieces of pasta, some baked beans and broccoli. 

Snack - half a banana. 

Dinner - half a potato waffle, chickpeas.


----------



## Sarah125

Breakfast: Spicy baked beans and potato cakes.

Snack: Banana oat bar and yoghurt.

Snack: 2 satsumas. 

Dinner: Cheese and pesto pizza.

Snack: Apple. 

Snack: Chocolate brownie and a pear.

Tea: Roast chicken, roast potatoes, carrots and brussell sprouts.


----------



## AngelUK

Milk on waking

B half a buttered toast each, half a yoghurt each and one small banana each

L Dominic had left over HM chicken Jambalaya 2 small rice cakes, 2 organix carrot sticks and a few slices of my cucumber.
Sebastian had a few bites of cheese and 4 small rice cakes and 4 organix carrot sticks. Refused the the Jambalaya, as I knew he would.
Both had mango chunks for dessert

S milk, an organix oaty bar each and later half a satsuma each and 1/4 of a pear each.

D Dominic had HM fish pie, a few nibbles of my cottage cheese and cucumber, 2 mini rice cakes and 2 organix alligator puffs. 1 yeo baby fromage frais as a dessert.
Sebastian refused the fish pie of course but had a few nibbles of cheese, 4 mini rice cakes and 2 organix alligator puffs.
2 yeo baby fromage frais as a dessert


----------



## JessyG

B - Weetabix
S - half a banana and some corn snacks milk
L - carrot onion and sweet potato soup half a slice of bread, fromage frais
S - box of raisins milk
T - spag bol and a bowl of stewed fruit

9oz milk before bed


----------



## w8ing4bean

Yesterday...
Morning bf
B ready brek with a fruit pouch
S baby bel
L pumpkin soup and couple ogmf bread soldiers, blueberries
S blueberries, 2 squares of choc and couple of mini cheddars
D veg risotto, yogurt, bite of a shortbread biscuit then threw on floor
bedtime bf


----------



## AngelofTroy

AngelUK said:


> Milk on waking
> 
> B half a buttered toast each, half a yoghurt each and one small banana each
> 
> L Dominic had left over HM chicken Jambalaya 2 small rice cakes, 2 organix carrot sticks and a few slices of my cucumber.
> Sebastian had a few bites of cheese and 4 small rice cakes and 4 organix carrot sticks. Refused the the Jambalaya, as I knew he would.
> Both had mango chunks for dessert
> 
> S milk, an organix oaty bar each and later half a satsuma each and 1/4 of a pear each.
> 
> D Dominic had HM fish pie, a few nibbles of my cottage cheese and cucumber, 2 mini rice cakes and 2 organix alligator puffs. 1 yeo baby fromage frais as a dessert.
> Sebastian refused the fish pie of course but had a few nibbles of cheese, 4 mini rice cakes and 2 organix alligator puffs.
> 2 yeo baby fromage frais as a dessert

It sounds like Sebastian is eating a bit more non pureed food? 

Also I've never made jambalaya but had it recently out and I loved it! Is it easy to make?


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: more than half a banana, dry (he insisted!) mini shredded wheats and a few cheerios. A cup of milk. 
L: leftover squash and leek risotto with sweetcorn and a small pear
S: half a pack of beetroot crisps, a satsuma and a little bit of milk as he saw me put some in my tea and begged! :dohh:
D: veggie toad in the hole, carrots, green beans and gravy. A lunchbox sized apple baked in the oven with raisins and dried cranberries. A spoonful of strawberry ice cream and another small cup of milk.


----------



## AngelUK

Angel he doesn't get any pureed food any more as he had moved to stage 1 pouches and insisted on sucking it directly out of the pouch. I felt that this was such a regression and so easy for him that he would never even _try_ normal food. He doesn't eat anything new. No veggies, no meat, only certain fruits and in all still only about 10 foods. He nibbled on some pizza the other night but considering that that is mainly bread and cheese, which he eats anyway, it is not a huge breakthrough.
I am no cook so my OH made the Jambalaya for me but yeah it seemed easy, with just a bit of chopping. Depends on the recipe I'd say. This one was one from Slimming World :)


----------



## w8ing4bean

B ready brek with blueberries and grapes, some of my fruit & fibre
S babybel and crackers
L leftover veg risotto and yogurt
S mini breadsticks
D will be mince and mash


----------



## minties

I'm going to have to Google satsuma. I keep seeing that on here.

Yesterday the kids had:

B french toast

S banana

L deconstructed sushi (salmon + avocado + rice + chopped up seaweed wrap all mixed up)

S ham and cheese

D watermelon, cherry tomatoes, carrot sticks with hummus, capsicum, few crackers


----------



## FAB mama

A satsuma is like a clementine or mandarin orange - a small often seedless easy to peel orange-like fruit. They are great and grow very well in my area (Southern US). 

LO is congested, but today so far he's had:

B: blueberries (refused turkey sausage and banana)
S: peanut butter cracker sandwiches
L: grapes, yogurt melts and a few potato snack sticks (refused baked chicken and cheese cubes)

It's not dinner-time yet. He'll probably refuse that too though!


----------



## AngelofTroy

AngelUK said:


> Angel he doesn't get any pureed food any more as he had moved to stage 1 pouches and insisted on sucking it directly out of the pouch. I felt that this was such a regression and so easy for him that he would never even _try_ normal food. He doesn't eat anything new. No veggies, no meat, only certain fruits and in all still only about 10 foods. He nibbled on some pizza the other night but considering that that is mainly bread and cheese, which he eats anyway, it is not a huge breakthrough.
> I am no cook so my OH made the Jambalaya for me but yeah it seemed easy, with just a bit of chopping. Depends on the recipe I'd say. This one was one from Slimming World :)

Thanks, that sounds so difficult, did you manage to get a dietitian referral in the end?


----------



## AngelofTroy

Today Micah ate:

B: a third of an omelette, beans on toast, a cup of milk 
S: grapes 
L: vegetable gratin, garlic bread and a few chips 
S: two thirds of a banana and a packet of beetroot crisps 
D: tomato and pepper pasta and a cup of milk.


----------



## sue_88

Milk @ 5am
Shreddies with milk, toast
Tea cake in a cafe
Winter vegetable soup, 5 chocolate buttons
Chocolate skeleton lollypop
HM fish goujons, potatoes, peas & sweetcorn. Yogurt.

Milk @ bedtime. 

Wayyyyyy too much Halloween chocolate today.....grandparents!! :dohh: lol


----------



## w8ing4bean

Morning bf
B ready brek and banana
S couple of ginger biscuits
L marmite sandwich, bite of cheese, yogurt with grapes and kiwi
S babybel and blueberries
D lentils and veggies (from weaning book, i just leave it chunky and not blended) a yogurt
bedtime bf


----------



## JessyG

Yesterday

B - ready brek 1/4 of my toast with jam
S - apple cubes and kiwi, milk
L - 2 fish fingers mushy peas (refused) and a petit filous (sp)
S - sweet corn crisp things (we were on the go lol) milk
T - macaroni cheese, stewed fruit for pudding

9oz milk before bed


----------



## JessyG

Today

B - Weetabix, small piece of banana on toast
S - cheese cubes and some cubes of pear milk
L - scrambled egg, yoghurt
S - fruit wriggles and milk
T - chicken noodles and veg, pureed fruit 

9oz milk before bed


----------



## sue_88

No milk this morning as she slept through till 8am...... !! Say WHAAAA! :D

B: shreddies and milk, toast. Then Mummy's toast!
S: biscotti
L: sweetcorn & fish goujons, small vanilla cupcake
D: pork & tomato sausage from a local farm, with carrots, broccoli & mash potato. Large yogurt

7oz milk


----------



## Sarah125

B: Shredded wheat and a plum.

S: 2 satsumas.

L: Broccoli and mushroom soup with cheese and tomato sandwiches. 

S: Apple.

T: Chicken and leek pie.


----------



## Loui1001

B- Cheerios, pancake
S-grapes
L- plain noodles & apple
S-grated cheese & raisins
D-roast chicken, mashed potatoes & turnip
S-orange


----------



## Mum21boy1girl

B- sausage, bacon, eggs and hasbrowns with cup of milk
S- funsize kitkat, from halloween stash
L- dried cereal, banana, cup watered down juice
D- pasta bake, salad and a mandarin cup watered down juice

Bottle of milk for bed


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: about 3/4 of a bowl of porridge with a spoonful of peanut butter 
L: stir fry of yellow pepper, baby corn, mange tout, onion and egg noodles with lemon, ginger and black pepper 
D: tiny pasta pieces in a tomato and vegetable sauce with mushrooms and peas. Some beetroot salad on the side. Small cup of milk.


----------



## Zephram

B - porridge made with milk, raisins scattered in, pinch of nutmeg and pinch of cinnamon, spoonful of yoghurt and chopped banana on top
S - a bit of my date scone at a cafe
L - smoked salmon and cheese sandwich, few spoonfuls of avocado, few pieces of kiwifruit
S - two crackers, chopped apple
D - ravioli in a tomato sauce, small bits of pumpkin, brocolli, courgette and more smoked salmon, refused to eat any asparagus


----------



## bumblebeexo

Yesterday

B - scrambled egg, an orange, strawberries and a few bites of toast
L - gammon, mashed potato, carrots, turnip, brussell sprouts, cauliflower 
S - smarties 
D - beans and cheese on toast


----------



## kazzzzy

Yesterday:
B 2 Pancakes & blueberries & cup of milk
S Banana
L 3 crackers, cheese, left over roast chicken, cherry tomatoes, grapes & natural yogurt with raspberries in it.
S Malted milk biscuit & grapes
D Roast pork, mash, brocolli (v small bit!) peas & sweetcorn & gravy & jelly after - her new obsession! 
Milk before bed

Today:
B Porridge & raspberries & cup of milk
S Apple slices & oat cake
L Toasted cheese sandwich & satsuma after
S Strawberry yogurt drink
D Lasagne & slice of garlic bread & cup of milk


----------



## Cariad_x

B: weetabix with warm milk and a cup of water
S: crackers and cheese followed by a few strawberries 
L: homemade vegetable soup with a wholemeal roll
S: wotsits and a milky bar from his Halloween stash
D: chicken, potatoes, carrots, sprouts and peas with gravy followed by a petit filo us

Water throughout the day and his usual bottle of milk at bedtime. He's had hollow legs today!


----------



## w8ing4bean

Bf
B ready brek and a fruit pouch, quarter of my toast and peanut butter
S most of a banana
L pumpkin soup and bread, yogurt
S babybel and grapes
D mince and pasta, yogurt, biscuit
bf


----------



## JessyG

B - ready brek
S - most of a plum, sweet corn rings and a mini bread stick and milk
L - flaked lemon sole, yoghurt
S - yoghurt covered fruit flakes while out and about
S - ellas kitchen puffits milk
T - sausages and mash

9oz milk before bed


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: mini shredded wheats with a few cheerios on top, milk and a satsuma 
S: a few bites of pear 
L: two tablespoons of lentil and spinach curry, 1 egg, carrot sticks, pepper slices, baby corn 
S: babybel cheese 
D: pasta and pesto with peppers, courgette, garlic and onion. Milk and a fun sized apple.


----------



## sue_88

B: shreddies & milk, some toast
S: milk
L: bread and more milk
S: a few M&Ms
D: pasta & meatballs in a rich tomato sauce with lots of vegetables.

She's got a cold so wasn't feeling much during the day but she did eat a good dinner, and had 7oz milk @ bedtime.


----------



## bumblebeexo

B - cheerios, an orange, grapes
L - cheese, crackers, banana, mango, crisps 
S - crumpet with jam
D - beef grillsteak, homemade wedges, sweetcorn


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

20mths old

1 slice of honey on toast
1/2 banana

7oz milk
1 oreo
Cereal bar

Small bowl home made tomato soup with grated cheese
1/2 wholemeal pitta bread

Munchbunch yoghurt with jelly.

Dinner is chinese chicken.


----------



## Sarah125

Yesterday-

B: porridge and a banana.

S: cheese.

D: Broccoli and mushroom soup with cheese and tomato sandwiches.

S: 2 satsumas and a gingerbread man.

T: Sausage and cider casserole.


Today- 

B: Apple and cinnamon pancake muffins and a banana.

S: plum 

L: broccoli and mushroom soup (the last of it!) and buttered sandwich thins

S: probably some fruit and biscuits at granny's! 

T: will be cauliflower and macaroni cheese.


----------



## AngelofTroy

Sarah125 said:


> Yesterday-
> 
> B: porridge and a banana.
> 
> S: cheese.
> 
> D: Broccoli and mushroom soup with cheese and tomato sandwiches.
> 
> S: 2 satsumas and a gingerbread man.
> 
> T: Sausage and cider casserole.
> 
> 
> Today-
> 
> B: Apple and cinnamon pancake muffins and a banana.
> 
> S: plum
> 
> L: broccoli and mushroom soup (the last of it!) and buttered sandwich thins
> 
> S: probably some fruit and biscuits at granny's!
> 
> T: will be cauliflower and macaroni cheese.

I'd love a recipe for u pancake muffins if you have one please!


----------



## Sarah125

AngelofTroy said:


> Sarah125 said:
> 
> 
> Yesterday-
> 
> B: porridge and a banana.
> 
> S: cheese.
> 
> D: Broccoli and mushroom soup with cheese and tomato sandwiches.
> 
> S: 2 satsumas and a gingerbread man.
> 
> T: Sausage and cider casserole.
> 
> 
> Today-
> 
> B: Apple and cinnamon pancake muffins and a banana.
> 
> S: plum
> 
> L: broccoli and mushroom soup (the last of it!) and buttered sandwich thins
> 
> S: probably some fruit and biscuits at granny's!
> 
> T: will be cauliflower and macaroni cheese.
> 
> I'd love a recipe for u pancake muffins if you have one please!Click to expand...

Just make up pancake batter so I do 1 cup self raising flour, 1 cup milk and 1 egg. Then just pour it into muffin cases then add some toppings and bake for about 15 minutes. Our favourite toppings are apple and cinnamon, bacon and maple syrup and chocolate (of course :haha:). You can freeze them as well which is always good :D


----------



## AngelofTroy

Sarah125 said:


> AngelofTroy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah125 said:
> 
> 
> Yesterday-
> 
> B: porridge and a banana.
> 
> S: cheese.
> 
> D: Broccoli and mushroom soup with cheese and tomato sandwiches.
> 
> S: 2 satsumas and a gingerbread man.
> 
> T: Sausage and cider casserole.
> 
> 
> Today-
> 
> B: Apple and cinnamon pancake muffins and a banana.
> 
> S: plum
> 
> L: broccoli and mushroom soup (the last of it!) and buttered sandwich thins
> 
> S: probably some fruit and biscuits at granny's!
> 
> T: will be cauliflower and macaroni cheese.
> 
> I'd love a recipe for u pancake muffins if you have one please!Click to expand...
> 
> Just make up pancake batter so I do 1 cup self raising flour, 1 cup milk and 1 egg. Then just pour it into muffin cases then add some toppings and bake for about 15 minutes. Our favourite toppings are apple and cinnamon, bacon and maple syrup and chocolate (of course :haha:). You can freeze them as well which is always good :DClick to expand...

What a great idea! Thank you, i think I'll try that over the weekend :)


----------



## w8ing4bean

Today has been crazy for various reasons! And bee napped through lunch

morning bf
B ready brek and blueberries
S (early lunch) scrambled egg and marmite on toast
L (at 2pm) small portion of beef stew and mash, babybel, yogurt blueberries
D barely anything, all went on the floor! Had some ham and grapes
bedtime bf


----------



## sue_88

B: shreddies & milk, toast.
S: Biscotti
L: winter vegetable soup & cheese cubes.
D: Rick Steins Succotash with chicken mini breast fillet. Yogurt.

8oz milk at bedtime tonight.


----------



## Cariad_x

B: weetabix with warm milk and some banana 
S: cheese and crackers (he pulled the crackers out of th cupboard and say "ta" haha)
L: home made tomato soup with a wholemeal roll 
S: a milky way 
D: Whiting with potatoes, cauliflower and broccoli in a cheese sauce.


----------



## sue_88

Looks like lots of our toddlers are enjoying soup recently :)


----------



## Sarah125

sue_88 said:


> Looks like lots of our toddlers are enjoying soup recently :)

I love autumn and winter so I can make the most of my soup pot :D . Tonight I'm going to make some sweet potato soup I think!


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: boiled egg with half a piece of toast cut into soldiers ,an apple and some milk 
S/L: ginger oat cake on the way to toddler group, toast fingers, raisins and cheese cubes as 'snack' at group but it was substantial and he fell asleep on the way home so I counted it as lunch. 
S: cherry tomatoes and nanny's homemade pumpkin loaf. A few frozen carrot sticks. 
D: baked sweet potato wedges, 2 fish fingers and salad of cucumber, lettuce and spring onion. 
Satsuma and milk.


----------



## kazzzzy

B 2 Weetabix with heated milk (cold this morning!) & most of a banana
S Satsuma & raisins
L Half a wrap with cheese, tuna & sweetcorn & grapes after
S Strawberry yogurt drink & more grapes
D Chicken stew with carrots, swede & mash & two spoons of jelly after
Milk & oat cake before bed


----------



## kazzzzy

Hope Emily isn't the only hungry toddler here, ha ha!

B 2 pancakes with blueberries & cup of milk 
S Satsuma
L Pasta, sausage & cheese, yuk but she loved it!
S Oat cake & half a banana
D Fish pie covered with mash & hidden veggies & malted milk biscuit after
Milk before bed


----------



## AngelofTroy

kazzzzy said:


> Hope Emily isn't the only hungry toddler here, ha ha!
> 
> B 2 pancakes with blueberries & cup of milk
> S Satsuma
> L Pasta, sausage & cheese, yuk but she loved it!
> S Oat cake & half a banana
> D Fish pie covered with mash & hidden veggies & malted milk biscuit after
> Milk before bed

She's certainly not the only one, I think Micah has hollow legs!

B: dry mini shredded wheats with a few cheerios and a cup of milk. A handful of raisins. 
S: half a slice of toast with peanut butter and half a satsuma 
S 2: half a rice cake 
L: half a small tortilla wrap, cheese and cucumber, a few bites of my BLT and a small apple. 
S: 'babycino' (frothy warm milk in an espresso cup with cocoa sprinkles)
D: potato and carrot waffles, baked beans and corn on the cob.


----------



## kazzzzy

She's certainly not the only one, I think Micah has hollow legs!

Ha ha, Emily is like that too lately, she has some appetite! Today -
B 2 Weetabix & banana & cup of milk
S Blueberries 
L Omelette with mushrooms, sweetcorn & cheese & satsuma after
S Malted milk biscuit & apple slices & half of my satsuma!
D Chicken, brocolli & pasta bake & cup of milk & two spoons of jelly after
Milk before bed


----------



## kirstybumx3

Haven't posted on here in a while. I've been busy stalking the grotto lol!

Today Rio has had

Breakfast: crumpets with soft cheese, 2 custard creams, grapes

Lunch - cheese sandwich, wotsits, scotch egg, peach yogurt

Snack - melon pieces 

Dinner - pasta bake and garlic bread, strawberry yogurt, 4 giant milky bar buttons 

Snack - cucumber batons (straight after his yogurt from dinner lol)

Before bed he will have 4oz of warm milk with a biscuit


----------



## KatieB

B: Toast and marmite, yoghurt for A.
L: Tuna and creme fraiche muffins grilled with spring onions and cheddar. Clementine and biscuit for pudding. 
D: Chicken casserole with new potatoes, carrots and dumplings. Yoghurt and fruit compote for pudding.
L had some crackers for supper - he has to have 3 crackers and then he goes upstairs lol.


----------



## sue_88

B: toast, then Weetabix, with 150ml sippy milk
S: fruit & water at nursery
L: ploughmans style...ham, cheese cubes, tomato & chutney. Cracker crisps. Yogurt
S: fruit & water at nursery
D: pasta with puttanesca sauce, loaded with olives! Chocolate mousse as a treat!
Supper: Weetabix (long day at nursery!)

7oz milk


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: 1 slice of toast with baked beans, then a quarter of a slice with cheese spread with some milk 
L: half a small baked potato with tuna mayonnaise and sweetcorn, cucumber and lettuce salad alongside. 
S: an apple and a ginger oat cake 
D: 2 fish fingers and tomato, spinach and broccoli pasta. Some milk


----------



## kazzzzy

B Porridge & raisins & cup of milk
S Satsuma
L Tuna & cheese sandwich & strawberry yogurt drink
S Apple slices & custard cream biscuit 
D Homemade chicken gougons & sweet potato chips & beans & scoop of ice-cream after - I fancied some so she had to have it too! 
Milk before bed


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: small croissant and milk
S: apple, banana and orange pieces at a toddler group. A malted milk biscuit. More milk as they offered it at the group. 
L: cream cheese sandwich, 3 cherry tomatoes, a few olives and a handful of chips. A bit of my hot chocolate. 
S: carrot sticks and red pepper strips 
D: lentil and spinach dahl with wholegrain rice, some pumpkin loaf for desert. Water as had lots of milk earlier.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Holly is finally better from her stomach bug and is eating again! Yesterday she had:

Breakfast - toast. 

Lunch - chicken in white sauce and brown rice. 

Dinner - pasta. 

Snack - some ice cream at the fireworks display.


----------



## steele

Breakfast he had porridge, raisins and a cup of milk. For lunch he's just having a 'carpet picnic' with his dad of crisps, cheese cubes, cucumber, apple slices, ham sandwiches and some cupcakes. Tonight I'll make us homemade chunky chilli and chips and we'll probably have some treats at the fireworks display :)


----------



## Loozle

Breakfast: a bowl of blueberry wheats, slice of toast, apple juice.
Lunch: scrambled egg and toast. Half an apple. Water.
Snack: grapes.
Dinner: will be chilli and rice. He will have a yoghurt afterwards then milk at bedtime.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Today:

Breakfast - oatmeal.

Lunch - a few bites of steak and onion pie, a few bites of banana. 

Dinner - chicken in white sauce with brown rice.


----------



## catty

Lucas had

Breakfast - Banana, plum and kiwi. 
Lunch - Didnt want his main meal so had a plum, yoghurt and krispie cake 
Dinner - pasta in a tomato sauce
Snacks - had a krispie cake as id been making them, some watermelon


----------



## kazzzzy

B 2 Pancakes with raspberries & cup of milk
S banana
L Pitta pocket with ham, cheese, & cherry tomatoes & strawberry yogurt drink 
S Custard cream biscuit & half an apple
D 2 slices of homemade Pizza with chicken, pineapple, sweetcorn & mushrooms & few oven chips 
Milk before bed


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: bowl of porridge with peanut butter and a tiny apple
S: insisted on a slice of toast with cheese spread.. I tried for a long time to distract him but he seemed genuinely hungry.. Then he stole a French fancy cake from the kitchen!
L: yellow pepper stuffed with couscous with leeks and courgette. Another small apple. 
D: toad in the hole, peas and gravy. 
S at fireworks as up late: 3 mini organix gingerbread men, half a pack of cheese snackajacks and some milk


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: 1 slice of homemade wholemeal bread with cream cheese and another half slice with peanut butter 
S: a satsuma and a slice of pumpkin loaf with a small cup of milk 
L: we went out for a roast with the in laws and he had bits of everybody's food so small slice of beef, a few mouthfuls of lamb, and slice of sweet potato and goats cheese wellington,a parsnip, a roast potato, 2 green beans, some carrots and gravy. Refused red cabbage. 
D: cheese and crackers, a small slice of leftover homemade pizza, pepper strips, cherry tomatoes and half a small apple. A cup of milk.


----------



## steele

Naughty day today as it is my last weekend off for 6 weeks *sob*

Breakfast: a McDonalds hashbrown and a McDonalds pancake with a milk :blush:

Lunch: 1 slice of wholemeal toast with cream cheese, cucumber and carrot sticks and a banana 

Dinner: Cheese burger and chips :blush:

Snacks: Mini chedders and an apple


----------



## cjb

Cup of milk
Weetabix
Melon for snack
Lunch. Cheese sandwich. Few crisps. Bananna
Pear for snack
Dinner. Pork spag bol. Yoghurt and apple. 

Milk at bed


----------



## sequeena

B - 2 slices toast
L - banana, 2 biscuits, cheese sandwich
D - pork and bean cassoulet
S - banana

Milk before bed.


----------



## kazzzzy

B Scrambled egg & slice of toast & cup of milk
S Apple 
L 3 crackers, cheese, ham, cherry tomatoes, & natural yogurt with grapes 
S Oat cake & more grapes
D Half a Chicken fillet, mash potato, carrots, brocolli & gravy & scoop of vanilla ice-cream after 
Cup of milk & bread stick before bed


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - fruit and fibre cereal. 

Snack - half a banana, a few pringles. 

Lunch - half a slice of bacon, some rice, broccoli. 

Dinner - pasta, a few bites of egg.


----------



## sue_88

150ml milk
B: Weetabix, toast
S: Apple & carrot pouch that was in the cupboard. Need to get rid lol
L: broccoli & mixed pepper quiche in Druckers. Took my baby out for lunch :)
D: chicken supreme & rice, chocolate mousse
7oz milk


----------



## MrsEngland

Yesterday- 
B- both had hot croissants and marmalade, satsuma
S- both had popcorn while watching a film in my mum and dads new cinema room
L- both had roast chicken, half a baked potato, carrots and cabbage with bacon. Followed by syrup sponge and custard.
S- both had a white choc cookie
D- both had mac and cheese with peas.

Milk before bed.


----------



## nicksi27

This is what charlie ate yesterday. Hes been poorly for the last 2 weeks and had no appetite. Glad to say its back :) 

Breakfast: Bowl of cheerios 
2 slices of toast with marmalade 

Snack: 6oz bottle 

Lunch: Banana, Grapes, 2 fromage frais yoghurts, few bits of sandwich 

Dinner: Chicken casserole, yorkshire pudding, 
Jelly and a cake bar for dessert 

6oz bottle at bedtime


----------



## kazzzzy

B 2 Weetabix & cup of milk
S Banana
L Chicken sandwich & few cherry tomatoes & strawberry yogurt drink
S Bread stick & satsuma
D Beef stew & mash potato & carrots & parsnips & fromage frais after
She'll have milk & maybe an oat cake before bed


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - 1/4 of a slice of toast, 1 banana, a few raisins. 

Lunch - 2 fish fingers, some pasta. 

Dinner - half a potato waffle.


----------



## sequeena

B - biscuits :dohh: OH got up with him
L - he was out with OH. He ate a sausage roll
D - corned beef hash (potatoes, corned beef, beans, cheese) and 2 slices of toast

Milk before bed.


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: slice of toast with peanut butter, 2 dried figs and a few dry mini shredded wheats and a cup of milk 
S: slice of pumpkin loaf and a banana
L: half a falafel and a bit of apple.. Too tired after gymnastics class 
S: a mini cheese scone and half a sweetcorn muffin 
D: picked at paella but not that fussed as had a big snack. Ate 2 pickled chilies! Some sliced banana and natural yoghurt, more milk


----------



## sue_88

7oz milk 
B: 1.5 Weetabix & milk. Bite of my toast
S: carrot cake granola bar
L: scrambled eggs with peas & ham
D: Mac & cheese with broccoli & ham. Yogurt
7oz milk


----------



## JessyG

B - ready brek and some of my toast (actually most of mu toast and most of my cup of milk too!)
S - yoghurt covered fruit milk
L - flaked lemon sole, yoghurt
S - cheese cubes mill
T - chicken and noddle stirfry with veg, a kiwi for after

5oz milk before bed.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Today:


Breakfast - oatmeal. 

Lunch - pasta and lots of broccoli 

Dinner - a few bites of omelette, chickpeas.


----------



## kazzzzy

B slice of toast with peanut butter & banana & cup of milk
S Satsuma
L Scrambled egg & slice of brown soda bread 
S Natural yogurt with grapes chopped into it
D Pasta bolognaise & grated cheese & custard cream biscuit after
Milk before bed


----------



## Zephram

Yesterday... Trying to remember! LO has been sick so I went a bit easy on him to make sure he'd eat.

B - Scrambled eggs, slice of bread, some chopped grapes
S - Few small crackers, then later some date scone
L - Ate barely anything due to having the scone, few bites of a feta sandwich and few bits of orange
S - Couple more crackers
D - Pasta and brocolli, went back for seconds as think he was starting to feel better
S - Yoghurt at 830pm. He doesn't usually have an after dinner snack, he's usually asleep at 7! Absolute nightmare of a night, he didn't go to sleep until 10pm. Prob a combination of a late nap and being a bit off colour.


----------



## Sarah125

B : porridge and a persimmon.

S: Apple.

L: cheese on flatbreads and tomatoes. A banana.

S: we were baking mars bar Krispy cakes so various sugary things she grabbed like Mars bar, syrup, butter (which she is convinced is cheese!). 2 satsumas.

T: Turkey, chorizo and chickpea filled wraps.


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: porridge with peanut butter, banana slices and some satsuma 
S: mini cheese scone and raisins 
L: broccoli and Stilton soup, a sweetcorn and leek muffin with pepper strips 
S: half an apple and a Ritz cracker
D: some Turkish garlic and coriander flatbread, butter beans in tomato sauce, hummus, olives. Refused falafel, Dolma and aubergines. Milk.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Today:

Breakfast - oatmeal, boiled egg.

Lunch - a few bites of omelette, some broccoli. 

Snack - banana. 

Dinner - wholewheat pasta, cauliflower.


----------



## FAB mama

Bevziibubble said:


> Today:
> 
> Breakfast - oatmeal, boiled egg.
> 
> Lunch - a few bites of omelette, some broccoli.
> 
> Snack - banana.
> 
> Dinner - wholewheat pasta, cauliflower.

Thank you for posting what Holly eats! It's helpful to see the diet of another breastfed toddler. Her diet seems very similar in a way to my son's and he doesn't eat much most days.


----------



## MrsEngland

B- both had a slice of toast with nutella and a big bowl of grapes and blueberries
S- snack a jack rice cake
L- homemade shepards pie and carrots, broccoli and corn. Yoghurt for after.
S- small bag of mini cheddars each
D- both had cheesy pasta with broccoli and peas. Small slice of choc cake and grapes.

Milk before bed


----------



## kazzzzy

Emily is sick with an ear infection & a bad cough & cold so she didn't eat much today:
B Cheerios & cup of milk
S Small banana
L Half a grilled cheese sandwich & few grapes after
S Custard cream biscuit
D She only took a few bites of pasta & chicken in a creamy philadelphia sauce but she had bowl of ice-cream after - no problem eating that!
Milk before bed


----------



## sue_88

150ml milk
B: shreddies & milk
S: something at nursery
L: mushroom soup with bread. Yogurt
S: something at nursery
D: sausage (pork and tomato), broccoli, carrots & potatoes. Yogurt

8oz milk


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: most of a boiled egg and all his toast soldiers, a few raisins 
S: half a satsuma and a ginger oat cake and then a banana after swimming
L: half a Cornish pasty and some cherry tomatoes 
D: sweetcorn and leek muffin, hummus and pepper strips, cucumber and a few butter beans in a tomato sauce. Milk.


----------



## Sarah125

Yesterday:

B- Bagel with banana and grapes.

L: Various pieces of food off me and OH's plate as out for lunch so chicken, bacon and pineapple burger with reggae reggae sauce, chips, coleslaw, fish, peas and salad! 

S: 2 satsumas.

T: Cheese on crackers with tomato then Fruit salad and yoghurt.


----------



## kazzzzy

Emily is still quite sick so didn't eat much again:
B Few spoons of weetabix & half cup of milk
S Half a banana
L Small bit of scrambled egg & half slice of toast 
S Satsuma
D Lasagne - she only ate a few spoons & small pot of jelly after 
Milk before bed


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Brioche
Banana

Milk

After nap she had stir fry and sweet chili sauce (home made)

Satsuma
Pear

Spag bol (home made)


----------



## kirstybumx3

Breakfast - weetabix, strawberry yogurt, 1 custard cream
Snack - grapes and melon
Lunch - ham sandwich, cucumber sticks and a dairylea dunker
Snacks (these happened at my mums house! Typical nanna snacks lol) - a couple of mouthfuls of my mums birthday chocolate cake, quavers, malted milk biscuit, cup of milk, cracker with cheese
Dinner - chunky slow cooked vegetable soup with warm bread roll, strawberry yogurt


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: slice of seeded toast with peanut butter 
S: cup of milk 
L: a boiled egg, 2 mini cheese scones, cucumber, pepper strips and 2 cherry tomatoes 
D: 3 mini carrot and potato waffles, a fish finger, a corn on the cob, peas and carrots. A lunchbox sized banana and some natural yoghurt.


----------



## Sarah125

B: pancakes, bananas and grapes.

L: scotch broth soup with bread.

S: 3 satsumas. 

T: roast chicken, roast potatoes, cauliflower, carrots and peas


----------



## FAB mama

If I can remember&#8230;

B: a little bit of egg and a little bit of cereal (refused clementine)
Breakfast #2 at grandparents' house: sausage and pancakes
L: a few cheese cubes&#8230; he mostly refused lunch
S: grapes and cheddar crackers, 2 M&M's
D: baked chicken, blueberries and a few more cheddar crackers (refused corn and bread)


----------



## Sarah125

B- cereal and a banana.

S- raisins, quavers and biscuit at toddler group.

L: scotch broth soup with bread and then an apple.

S: peas, tomatoes and 2 satsumas.

T: 2 portions of homemade sweet and sour chicken with rice!


----------



## kazzzzy

B Most of a boiled egg & few bites of toast & cup of milk
S Breadstick
L V. small portion of pasta in a tomato sauce 
S Satsuma & custard cream biscuit
D Few bites of pork chop in an apple sauce & mash potato & brocolli 
Milk & oat cake before bed


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: mini shredded wheats with milk and apple slices 
S: mini cheese and onion scone
L: sweetcorn and leek muffin and a small banana 
S: an apple, half a pack of pom bears and a fruit yoyo 
D: half a baked potato with melted cheese and onion on top, a boiled egg and peas and carrots. 2 dried figs and a cup of milk


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yesterday:

Breakfast - bowl of oatmeal, boiled egg. 

Lunch - chips in a cafe we went to. 

Snack - banana. 

Dinner - a few bites of steak, some pasta, one bite of a Brussels sprout.


----------



## kazzzzy

B Pancake & blueberries & cup of milk 
S More blueberries
L Toasted cheese & chicken sandwich 
S Natural yogurt with grapes
D Homemade pizza with ham, sweetcorn & pineapple & & few choc buttons after 
Milk before bed


----------



## JessyG

B - Weetabix and toast
S - 2 rich tea fingers, cup of milk
L - split pea, carrot and onion soup with bread yoghurt for after
S - half an raspberry and apple oaty bar, a few corn crisps and another rich tea finger (actually that one was mine!)
T - lamb roast with pots and carrots, stewed apple for desert. A few bites of a garlic and herb chicken my mum made.

9oz mill before bed


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - oatmeal, some of a boiled egg. 

Lunch - chicken in white sauce with brown rice. 

Dinner - 1.5 fish fingers and some broccoli.


----------



## Sarah125

B: Boiled egg and toast with fruit (not sure what kind of fruit as I was having a lie in! :haha:)

L: Scotch broth soup with bread.

T: Steak with garlic butter, homemade chips and sweet potato chips and tomato.


----------



## caz_hills

Milk when he woke up
Breakie - toast with marmalade
Lunch - fish with mash and broccoli followed by an apple
Snack - satsuma and biscuit
Dinner - pasta, cheese and carrots followed by a biscuit
Milk before bed


----------



## AngelofTroy

Yesterday 

B: baked beans with sausages on toast 
S: apple 
L: 2 mini cheese and onion scones and 3 cherry tomatoes, he was still hungry so had a rice cake with cheese spread 
S: a little milky bar and some popcorn while watching a film 
D: broccoli, peas and sweetcorn which he devoured with Peri Peri sauce.. Then a mildly spiced bean burger which he insisted was 'too spicy' and refused! A banana and some milk. 

Today

B: slice of seeded toast, a mouthful of scrambled eggs and then he threw his fork after a warning so I took the rest away... 
S: apple
L: cheese, leek and sweetcorn muffin 
S: carrot sticks 
D: boiled potatoes, a veggie sausage and vegetables (I don't know what veg, I'm at work) milk.


----------



## w8ing4bean

B weetabix and banana
L cheese,.tomato and sweetcorn wrap pizza. Babybel, grapes, blueberries and yogurt
S fruit pouch and mini cheddars
D tomato and basil pasta and roast turkey, yogurt


----------



## Sarah125

B: pancakes with grapes and strawberries.

S: banana.

L: beetroot pesto pasta then yoghurt with 2 satsumas. 

S: pear.

T: homemade fish and chips with peas.


----------



## sequeena

B - banana
L - chest cubes and ham
D - spaghetti
S - bag of crisps

He has a tummy bug and this is the most he's ate for a few days.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - oatmeal, boiled egg. 

Lunch - a few bites of steak, pasta, cauliflower. 

Dinner - one fish finger, half a banana.


----------



## JessyG

Yesterday

B - ready brek and half a croissant
L - 2 fish fingers spaghetti hoops and tomato, yoghurt
S - 2 rich tea fingers packet of fruit wiggles and milk
T - spaghetti Bolognese, stewed pear

9oz mill before bed

Today

B - ready break and slice of toast
S - cheese cubes, 1 rich tea finger and a few yoghurt covered raisins and milk
L - mashed boiled egg with butter, yoghurt
S - kiwi fruit and some corn crisps
T - chicken casserole with veg and rice, fruit pot

9oz milk before bed


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: onion bagel with butter and a satsuma. A cup of milk. 
L: 4 omelette bites (made 6 from 2 eggs, half a courgette and half a small leek) 3 cherry tomatoes and half a rice cake with a slice of Camembert cheese. 
S: an apple 
D: curried lentils, onions, carrots and peas topped with butternut squash and cheese. Milk.


----------



## kazzzzy

Yesterday:
B 2 Weetabix & cup of milk
S Banana
L Scrambled egg & slice of toast & satsuma after
S Apple slices & breadstick
D I'm sick so didn't feel like cooking & DH was working late & he picked up Dominos pizza on the way home - Emily had two slices of hawaii pizza
Milk before bed


----------



## Bevziibubble

Today:

Breakfast - peanut butter on toast. 

Lunch - a few bites of chicken, half a banana

Dinner - wholewheat pasta, cauliflower, a slice of bread.


----------



## Cariad_x

B: weetabix
S: strawberries 
L: fresh vegetable ravioli and a yoghurt
S: a milky bar and some of my monster munch
D: fresh fish, potatoes, broccoli and cauliflower with a homemade cheese sause. Another yoghurt. 

9 oz milk before bed.


----------



## wildflower79

B: 1 slice of jam on toast, milk
S: box of raisins, biscuit, half an apple
L: pasta with veg and tomato sauce and cheese
S: satsuma
D: chicken and veg stir fry noodles, milk


----------



## caz_hills

He ate loads today!

Milk when he woke
B - slice and a half of toast
Snack - apple
L - ommlette, pasta, peas and cucumber followed by raspberries
Snack - two custard creams
D - sheperheds pie, a waffle, peas and sweetcorn followed by a lolly and a satsuma
Milk before bed


----------



## Sarah125

B : chilli, onion and garlic baked beans on toast then grapes, strawberries and a banana! 

S: Cheerios.

L: cheesy pasta with broccoli and peas then yoghurt and mango.

S: chocolate and beetroot cupcake, 2 satsumas, a pear and cheese.

T: burgers with salad with sweet potato and normal potato wedges.

Seems like a lot written down with all her breastfeeds as well :wacko:


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: a banana and half a sesame bagel with cheese spread
S: fingers of toast, cheese cubes and raisins at toddler group
L: two mini cheese and onion scones, cherry tomatoes and carrot sticks 
S: apple and a cup of milk
D: pumpkin, potato and Cheshire cheese pie with peas and onions. Satsuma and milk.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - oatmeal. 

Lunch - a few bites of peppered steak, two chips, broccoli. 

Dinner - wholewheat pasta, one bite of sardines, cauliflower. 

Snack - a few bites of banana.


----------



## Loozle

Breakfast: bowl of blueberry wheats, cup of milk.
Lunch: sausage roll, mini cheddars, Apple juice.
Snack: blueberries.
Dinner: hot dog & vegetable rice with peppers. Yoghurt.
Milk at bedtime.


----------



## kazzzzy

B Porridge & blueberries & cup of milk
S Banana
L Cheese toastie & strawberry yogurt drink
S Grapes & malted milk biscuit
D Spag bol & slice of garlic bread 
Milk before bed


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - oatmeal, boiled egg, a few grapes. 

Lunch - one fish finger, some peas. 

Snack - half a banana. 

Dinner - a few bites of steak, rice, one bite of carrot.


----------



## kazzzzy

B Scrambled egg & slice of toast & cup of milk
S Blueberries
L 2 tuc crackers, cheese, ham, cherry tomatoes, grapes & strawberry yogurt drink
S Apple slices & raisins
D Half a pork chop, mash potato, carrots & sweetcorn
Cup of milk before bed


----------



## wildflower79

We've been out for the day today and lo's eaten far too many chips!

B: toast with jam, milk
S: half a teacake
L: chips from the chippy
S: banana, raisins and biscuit
D: fish and chips and peas, bit of salad at restaurant
milk before bed


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: a slice of toast with peanut butter and an orange 
S: cup of milk, a few dry shredded wheats and 2 dates. 
L: 2 mini cheese and onion scones, pepper strips and carrot sticks
S: a pear
D: A small baked sweet potato with hummus, peas, sweetcorn and carrots. Another cup of milk and 2 dried figs


----------



## leoniebabey

B- toast
snack- apple, kiwi and a couple of digestives
D- beans and sausages on toast and a peppa pig yogurt
T- chicken kievs, pasta & sauce and sweetcorn, followed by some trifle


----------



## sue_88

B: Shreddies & milk, cup of milk
S: banana biscuit
L: cheese & tomato open puff pastry tart. Yogurt.
D: sausage & pasta salad


----------



## Loozle

Cup of milk when he woke up.
Breakfast: cornflakes.
Snack: at preschool - he says he had raisins, a biscuit and some milk.
Lunch: jam sandwich made with fresh tiger bread. Grapes. Water.
Dinner: spaghetti, meatballs & garlic bread. Apple juice. Mini cheddars. Satsuma.
He will also have a cup of milk at bedtime.


----------



## kazzzzy

B Toasted Wholemeal bagel with peanut butter & cup of milk
S Banana
L Pasta, tuna & cheese
S Natural yogurt with a satsuma
D Salmon, mash potato, green beans & peas & scoop of vanilla ice-cream after 
Milk before bed


----------



## bounceyboo

breakfast: Weetabix,apple juice to drink, few bits of buttered toast,

snack: 2 peppa pig yogurts,

lunch: potatoes, gravy,roast chicken breast, oven roasted sweet potato,carrot and parsnip,

snack: raisins, mini custard pot, liga toddler biscuit,

dinner: potoato, left over chicken, left over roasted veg, 

pringles as a treat. 

water and milk to drink through the day


----------



## Leliana

B - Banana. Pancakes. Half a cup of milk.
S - Raisins.
L - Ham and cheese wholemeal sandwich. Clementine. Grapes.
D - Cheese and ham tortellini in tomato sauce. Few more raisins.
S - Innocent juice and a piece of gingerbread man in Costa.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yesterday:

Breakfast - a few spoons of oatmeal. 

Lunch - wholewheat pasta with cauliflower. 

Dinner - one fishfinger, broccoli and carrots. 

Snack - a few raisins, half a banana.


----------



## JessyG

B - Weetabix and toast (need to be more imaginative with brekkie!)
S - fruit wiggles and 3 small rice cakes milk
L - eggy bread, 2 cut up tomatos and half a pear
S - 2 rich tea fingers milk
T - lamb roast with potatoes carrots and onion

Will have bottle of milke before bed usually 9oz


----------



## Bevziibubble

Today:

Breakfast - bowl of oatmeal. 

Lunch - a few bites of chicken, a few pieces of wholewheat pasta, some cauliflower and broccoli. 

Dinner - three slices of pizza (probably the most she's ever eaten in her life!)


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: oats and mini shredded wheats, a spoonful of muesli, some mango and blueberries 
L: slice of bread and a boiled egg 
S: a satsuma 
D: half a breaded quorn burger, some homemade crinkle cut chips (oven baked), some cucumber slices, 3 cherry tomatoes, some gherkin slices, peas and sweetcorn. A cup of milk.


----------



## sue_88

2 cups of milk
shreddies & milk
biscuit
omelette with sweetcorn & peas, with a toasted muffin. yogurt.
cup of weak tea with some M&Ms (our after nap treat)
Chicken supreme, rice & cabbage.


----------



## Natasha2605

Both kids have has the same today :

B - strawberries, raspberries,blueberries, orange slices and yogurt.
S - handful of raisins 
L- Han sandwiches with cucumber and tomato quarters on the side
S - some "pick n mix" sweeties 
D - will be homemade pasta bolognase( with peppers,onion and mushrooms)with garlic bread.

Possibly followed by jelly and ice cream.


----------



## kirstybumx3

Breakfast - crumpets with cheese spread, grapes
Lunch - lamb, roast potatoes, roast parsnips, carrots, cabbage, sprouts, peas l, cauliflower and gravy followed by profiteroles
Snack - wotsits and more grapes 
Dinner - Chicken pie, mashed potato and peas (if he eats it, it isn't done yet)


----------



## JessyG

B - ready brek and toast
S - malted mill biscuit, half a pear with milk
L - pasta Bolognese, fromage frais
S - 2 rich tea fingers (was all about the biscuits today)
T - pork casserole with rice, stewed fruit

8oz milk before bed


----------



## kazzzzy

B Boiled egg & slice of toast & cup of milk 
S Satsuma
L 2 crackers, ham, cheese, cherry tomatoes, grapes & strawberry yogurt drink
S Fun size pack of buttons in Nanny's (what's with Nanny's & chocolate??) 
D Roast chicken, mash potatoes, carrots, brocolli & gravy & jelly & ice-cream after
Milk before bed


----------



## caz_hills

B - milk two cups, one and a half slice of toast with a whole banana
Snack - raisins and a lolly
Lunch - chicken, sweet potato, broccoli
Snack - raisins
Dinner - kids party so chips, crisps, cucumber and cake (yuk)
Milk before bed


----------



## wildflower79

B: toast and jam, some apple, milk
L: scrambled egg and toast
S: crackers and dairylee, bite of cake, strawberries
D: a turkey carvery and chocolate ice cream
milk before bed


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: peanut butter on bread... OH and I had French toast, we tried to convince Micah to have some but he vehemently insisted on the peanut butter. Then cried for half an hour because he decided he DID want it, after already eating his breakfast and we said no. 
S: cheese and chive mini crackers selection while watching a film and a cup of milk 
L: bit of vegetable and cheese pie, red cabbage with apple, peas and boiled potatoes with gravy 
D: mini pizza, 2 mini carrot and potato waffles and hummus 
Milk before bed


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

So far. ..

6oz formula
Toast (1/2)
Banana

Mango
Greek yogurt
Rice cake


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - bowl of oatmeal. 

Lunch - two fish fingers, Brussels sprouts and a few peas. 

Dinner - one bite of omelette, half a slice of bacon, some broccoli, cauliflower and carrots. 

Snack - a banana.


----------



## leoniebabey

b- coco pops
2nd breakfast (yes really haha)- toast, half a sausage, half a hash brown, half a fried egg and some beans
d- 2 cheese and onion rolls and a yougurt
t- cottage pie with broccoli, cauliflower and green beans (barely touched it)


----------



## Loozle

He's been a bottomless pit today! 

Breakfast: shreddies and a cup of milk.
Snack: 2 slices of toast and hot chocolate.
Lunch: 2 scrambled eggs, 1.5 thin sausages. Tropical juice. Satsuma.
Snack: (at MILs!) digestive biscuit, packet of wotsits and a cereal bar!
Dinner: breaded cod, tomato rice, carrots and peas - only ate half and didn't want anymore.

He will also have a cup of milk at bedtime. 

I've never known him to eat so much!


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: slice of toast with peanut butter 
S: half a pear and a cup of milk 
L: 2 egg omelette with mushrooms, courgette and peppers 
S: 1.5 satsumas and an organix gingerbread man 
D: tortilla and hummus wrap with cucumber and cherry tomatoes. Cup of milk.


----------



## kazzzzy

B Porridge & blueberries & cup of milk
S Apple
L Omelette with mushrooms, ham & cheese & yogurt after
S Banana & malted milk biscuit
L Mild chicken curry with peas & pineapple & basmati rice 
Milk before bed


----------



## wildflower79

B: toast and dairylea, milk
S: apple
L: scrambled egg and beans on toast, cherry toms, raisins
S: hot choc, bit of toasted teacake, satsuma
D: salmon and veg pasta bake, yogurt
milk before bed


----------



## Zephram

Yesterday:

B - porridge made with milk with some raisins, nutmeg, cinnamon and banana
L - tuna, cheese and spring onion toasted sandwich, kiwifruit
S - apricot yoghurt and about 2 bites of a blueberry muffin
D - chicken sausage, brocolli, roast tomatoes and potatoes (not gonna lie, he mostly just ate the sausage)


----------



## Larkspur

Breakfast: scrambled eggs and a half-cup of milk
Snack: homemade cookie and apple slices
Lunch: peanut butter and banana on toasted Vogels bread, chopped strawberries
Dinner: chicken, barley and rice casserole with kale, carrots and celery
Dessert: cherries, chopped pear and a prune mixed with plain yogurt.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - bowl of oatmeal, one slice of bacon. 

Lunch - 1.5 slices of bread, one bite of chicken, some broccoli and cauliflower. 

Dinner - a fishfinger, a few green beans.


----------



## minties

So far this odd breakfast of chicken tomato and avocado. Sophie only ate the chicken.

https://i1345.photobucket.com/albums/p666/teddynorman/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-11/20141126_074614_zpswwgcbvfv.jpg


----------



## kazzzzy

Cute pic minties!

B 2 Weetabix & small banana & cup of milk
S Satsuma
L Toasted cheese & ham sandwich, natural yogurt & grapes
S Breadstick & more grapes
D Half a pork chop, mash potato, green beans & sweetcorn
Milk before bed


----------



## wildflower79

B: porridge, satsuma, milk
S: sausage roll in town
L: fish and chips, cake
S: raisins, apple
D: cheese & onion pie, mash, beans and broccoli 
milk before bed


----------



## caz_hills

Big food day today!

Milk when he woke then breakfast was a mixture of cornflakes, rice crispies, raisins and jordens museli
Snack - some sweets (was with granddad)
Lunch - homemade lamb burger with loads of veggies (sweetcorn, peas, brocolli, carrots and cucumber) followed by strawberries
Snacks - two and a half biscuits, two small packets of raisins and two celebrations 
Dinner - at a friedns house and she made fish fingers x 2 chips and peas/sweetcorn.
Milk before bed - phew!


----------



## AngelofTroy

Oo I like the idea of doing photos minties! Good for judging portions too, I think Micah's are often too large. That breakfast looks nommy! 

Yesterday Micah had... 

B: a wheatabix with 5 blueberry wheats on the top, and milk poured so that the wheatabix was wet but the wheats were dry... :haha: I think I shouldn't have indulged him but his request was so polite and specific I couldn't refuse! :dohh: Then a satsuma. 
S: a small cheese, sweetcorn and leek muffin and 3 cherry tomatoes 
L: a slice of French bread with tinned mackerel and some frozen carrot batons 
S: blueberries and a cup of milk 
D: pasta, peas, onions, yellow pepper and courgette with pesto followed by a small apple.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - bowl of oatmeal. 

Lunch - 2 fish fingers, a few bites of chicken, some pasta. Some grapes. 

Dinner - a few bites of pizza, half a banana.


----------



## kazzzzy

B Porridge & splash of honey & cup of milk 
S Banana
L Scrambled egg & slice of toast 
S Grapes & breadstick
D Pasta bolognaise & grated cheese 
Milk before bed


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - half a bowl of oatmeal, half a slice of toast. 

Snack - half a banana

Lunch - chicken with brown rice in white sauce. 

Snack - most of a hollow chocolate santa her grandparents gave her. 

Dinner - a few pieces of pasta, some broccoli and cauliflower.


----------



## wildflower79

B: porridge, milk
S: a couple of banana slices, sultanas and 2 bread sticks
L: sausage roll, cherry toms, cucumber, yogurt
S: bit of choc, banana
D: 3 fish fingers, hm chips, peas and carrots
milk before bed


----------



## kazzzzy

B 2 Weetabix & blueberries & cup of milk
S Apple 
L Pasta, tuna & cheese
S Strawberry yogurt drink & breadstick
D Half a chicken breast stuffed with philly & mash potato, carrots & sweetcorn 
Cup of milk


----------



## kazzzzy

Is Emily the only hungry toddler here ? :haha:

B Boiled egg & slice of toast & cup of milk 
S Grapes 
L Toasted ham & cheese sandwich & strawberry yogurt
S Choc chip cookie that she helped me make & apple slices
D Salmon & spagetti in a creamy sauce & half a cookie after
Milk before bed


----------



## AngelofTroy

kazzzzy said:


> Is Emily the only hungry toddler here ? :haha:

Nope!!

B: slice of toast with baked beans 
S: small apple, 2 mini gingerbread men, an oat cake with peanut butter and some blueberries 
Late L: mild beef chili with rice 
D: pasta, carrots, sweetcorn and cheese with a boiled egg. Cup of milk.


----------



## sue_88

Today Millie had:

B: shreddies & milk, toast a little later.
L: Chip shop chips, naughty!! with salmon & broccoli quiche. Banana
D: Sausages, Carrots, Peas, Mash & Gravy. Banana, Grapes and Raisins.

8oz milk


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

7oz milk
Honey on toast

Small bag buttons
Apple slices

3oz milk

Carrots, pitta, houmous

Dinner was chip shop chips and sausage plus blueberry and yoghurt x


----------



## wildflower79

B: porridge, milk
early L: beans on toast, cherry toms
S: snowman biscuit from the bakers. bread sticks, apple and banana slices
D: pasta bolognese


----------



## Indigo77

B: oatmeal in milk with cranberries & apricots, 2 clementines
L: roasted turkey, corn, mashed potatoes 
S: cucumber slices, baby carrots & grape tomatoes with balsamic vinegar
D: toast with cream cheese & an apple


----------



## MrsEngland

B- they all had peanut and seed butter on toast, grapes
S- all had some organic carrot rice cakes
L- all had skins on mash and homemade beef stew with carrots and swede
S- at nursery
D- macaroni cheese at nursery, littlest was at home and had cheese, ham and crackers
S- all had a homemade cinnamon biscuit 

All had milk before bed


----------



## Bevziibubble

Today:

Breakfast - bowl of oatmeal, 3/4 of a slice of toast. 

Lunch - pasta, broccoli and cauliflower. 

Snack - a banana. 

Dinner - a slice of pizza, some grapes.


----------



## wildflower79

B: porridge, milk
S: apple
L: pizza, coleslaw, toms and cucumber, yogurt
S: hot choc, another apple, another slice of pizza
D: chicken fajitas
milk before bed


----------



## Leliana

B - Banana. Slice of toast with peanut butter. Cup of milk.
L - Sausage sandwich. Grapes.
S - Quavers. Fruit smoothie.
D - Sweet potato cottage pie and peas. Clementine.
Cup of milk before bed.


----------



## sue_88

Breakfast: shreddies & milk.
Lunch: roast chicken, bakery bread & crisps.
D: cottage pie, tumbled spuds & peas. Mini cupcake & 2 small biscuits.

6oz milk


----------



## JessyG

B - Weetabix slice of toast with butter
S - babybel rich tea finger and milk
L - homemade veg soup few bits of bread and a fromage frais
S - kiwi fruit and yoghurt covered raspberries milk
T - lamb roast with potatoes and veg

9oz milk at bedtime


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - oatmeal and a slice of toast. 

Snack - half a banana

Lunch - chicken with rice and white sauce. 

Snack - half a slice of bread. 

Dinner - pasta with cauliflower and broccoli.


----------



## kazzzzy

B 2 Pancakes & banana & cup of milk
S Apple
L Scrambled egg & slice of toast
S Strawberry yogurt drink & custard cream biscuit
D Roast beef, half a yorkshire pud, mash potatoes, carrots, brocolli & gravy - she ate loads, must be the cold weather, she's a bottomless pit lately!!
Milk before bed


----------



## JessyG

B - massive bowl of porridge
S - cheese cubes and blueberries milk
L - French toast 2 fromage frais
S - 2 rich tea fingers milk
T - veggie lasagn (didn't eat much) kiwi fruit (hardly touched)

5oz milk before bed


----------



## wildflower79

B: porridge with apple slices, milk
S: choc buttons
L: soup, crusty bread, cheese cubes, ham, toms and cucumber slices
D: roast beef, york puds, veggies. slice of chocolate cake
milk


----------



## AngelUK

Milk on waking
B one buttered toast a small banana and a yoghurt each
L Dominic had smoked salmon, cottage cheese, cucumber and two small rice cakes. Sebastian had 4 rice cakes, organix carrot sticks and noughts and crosses and a tiny bit of cheddar cheese. He refused everything else. They both had watermelon chunks for dessert. 
S Milk and an organix oaty bar each
D Dominic had HM fish pie with swede mash, carrots, peas and sweetcorn. Sebastian had the usual rice cakes and organix puffy things, as well as half a buttered toast.
Both had fromage frais for dessert.


----------



## KatieB

B: A had wholemeal toast with strawberry jam, L refused all offers of breakfast apart from a couple of bites of toast.
S: L had a cereal bar on our walk, A had rice cakes.
L: tuna muffin melt with spring onions and creme fraiche. L had half of it and wouldn't eat anything else. A had a yoghurt and some pear.
D: pasta with cheese and roasted tomatoes and courgettes stuffed with sausagemeat, shallots, garlic and parsley. L had a few bites of pasta :( A had another yoghurt for pudding. Managed to get Louis to eat some baguette.
Hope Louis eats some more tomorrow, we have had a few days of this now and thought he had turned a bit of a corner recently with his food :(


----------



## kazzzzy

B 2 weetabix & blueberries & cup of milk
S Banana
L Pasta, cheese & tuna 
S Strawberry yogurt drink & grapes
D Chicken korma & egg friend rice (hm) 
She'll have milk before bed


----------



## Bevziibubble

Today:

Breakfast - half a bowl of oatmeal, half a slice of toast, advent calendar chocolate. 

Lunch - pasta, cauliflower, broccoli. Half a slice of bread. 

Dinner - half a fish finger, some rice, half a banana .


----------



## leoniebabey

b- toast
d- fish cakes, wedges and peppa spagetti
t- gammon, mash, roasties, yorkshire puds, carrots, broccoli and roast parsnips
he didnt eat much of any of it he's not been well today 

snacks- a satsuma


----------



## HappyAnjeL

B- yogurt, toast with peanut butter, milk (refused berries and french toast)

S- handful crunchies and an ellas peach banana pouch

L- few small bites of noodles with mushroom and broccoli (refused chicken)

S- Ellas apple strawberry pouch

D- Mac and cheese with broccoli, and loads of peas and carrots Small glass milk

Then she ate 2 of daddies chicken nuggets

A bit later was still hungry so ate another plate of mac and cheese with veggies. and an oreo.

Small glass milk


----------



## kazzzzy

B Toasted wholemeal bagel with butter & jam & cup of milk
S Banana & grapes 
L Omelette with mushrooms, ham & cheese & rich tea biscuit after 
S Natural yogurt with grapes & oat cake
D Lasagne & slice of garlic bread
She'll have milk before bed


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - two slices of toast. 

Snack - advent calendar chocolate. 

Lunch - chicken, pasta and cauliflower. 

Dinner - chicken in white sauce with brown rice


----------



## twobecome3

half a banana, half a ham sandwich, 2 yogurt cups and a few noodles :D


----------



## caz_hills

Milk when he woke up
Breakfast - slice of toast with marmalade
Snack - apple and a small chocolate
Lunch - pasta, peas and cheese (he didn't wat the meat sauce) followed by a satsuma
Snack - biscuit and bread sticks
Tea - jacket potato with beans, cheese, sweetcorn followed by his advent calemdar chocolate
Milk before bed


----------



## Bevziibubble

Today:

Breakfast - half a bowl of oatmeal. 

Lunch - refused. 

Dinner - some pasta, stole her dad's chips. 


She's not eaten well today at all :nope:


----------



## kazzzzy

B Porridge & splash of honey,blueberries & cup of milk
S Apple & half slice of toast 
L Small bread roll with ham & cheese & grapes after
S Strawberry yogurt & malted milk biscuit 
D Chicken, brocolli & pasta bake & 3 choc buttons after 
She'll have milk before bed


----------



## Indigo77

B a banana, a clementine & an egg with harvati cheese
L quinoa & black beans, cucumber slices
S pistachios & figs & an apple
D kelbasa & rice pilaf & salad


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - slice of toast. 

Lunch - two fish fingers, pasta and cauliflower. 

Snack - advent calendar chocolate. 

Dinner - chicken in white sauce with brown rice.


----------



## kazzzzy

B Boiled egg & slice of toast & cup of milk
S Satsuma
L 3 crackers, ham, cheese, cherry tomatoes & grapes 
S Raspberry yogurt & malted milk biscuit
D Baked ham, mash potato, turnip & peas 
She'll have milk before bed


----------



## leoniebabey

b toast and banana
d we had a naughty dinner of mcdonalds as we popped to town
snack- biscuit from greggs
t spag bol and garlic bread


----------



## bumblebeexo

B - cheerios, an orange
L - sausage roll, yoghurt, cucumber
S - crisps
D - homemade fish cakes, brocolli, sweetcorn, parsley sauce


----------



## JessyG

B - porridge and toast
S - corn crisp snacks and banana
L - grandmas homemade soup, fromage frais
S - 2 mini rice cakes milk
T - sausages spaghetti hoops and a couple of mummy's chips, fruit pot

Will have somewhere between 6-9oz mill before bed


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - toast and half a banana. 

Lunch - chicken with pasta in a tomato and herb sauce. 

Dinner - slice of pizza.


----------



## kazzzzy

B 2 weetabix, small banana & cup of milk
S Apple
L Toasted cheese & ham sandwich & grapes
S Strawberry yogurt drink & oat cake
D Breaded cod, mash potato, carrots & peas & malted milk biscuit after
She'll have milk before bed


----------



## Indigo77

B oatmeal with a diced apple & cinnamon & a banana
L tomatoes, olives, cucumber, feta, pepperoccini & pita bread
S hummus & baby carrots & a tangerine
D Greek salad & spinach feta pizza


----------



## minties

Thomas and Sophie didn't stop eating today!

B weetbix and peaches
S ham and hummis sandwich each

Then we went to MIL's and they ate non stop for about 5 hours. Biscuits, banana cake, a banana each, crackers and more sandwiches.

Dinner was a small bit of curry each.


----------



## AngelofTroy

We got back late last night from a week in Marrakech, and it's been an great food week for Micah (and us!).

Loads of tajines of meat, vegetables and dried fruit, couscous, olives, flat breads, herby omelettes, spiced lentils, beans, sweet pastries, mint tea and freshly squeezed orange juice! 

He's been in his element!


----------



## kazzzzy

B Porridge & blueberries & cup of milk
S Banana
L Small bread roll & 2 fish fingers & yogurt 
S grapes & custard cream biscuit 
D Roast Chicken, mash potato, roast potato, carrots, peas & gravy
Milk before bed


----------



## MrsEngland

B- all had cinnamon porridge made with hazlenut milk and a bowl of grapes
S- E had some cheese crackers D&M had a few choc mice
L- all had cheese sandwich, shared some ellas kitchen crisp things and a satsuma each.
S- shared some wotsits
D- all had homemade beef stew with carrot and swede and mash, then a fromage fras

All had milk before bed and their advent chocolate


----------



## kazzzzy

B 2 Weetabix & cup of milk
S Banana & oat cake 
L Pasta, tuna & cheese
S Strawberry yogurt drink & satsuma
D Mild chicken curry with basmati rice & fromage frais after 
Milk before bed


----------



## MrsEngland

B- all had porridge with hazlenut milk and pumpkin puree,.and a bowl of grapes and blueberries.
S- all had cheese crackers and an orange
L- all had wholewheat pitta with cheese, mini sausage, apple and yoghurt.
S- E had pineapple and some of my roll with butter. D&M were at nursery.
D- E had toast, carrot puffs, banana and a yoghurt. D&M were at nursery and they had tomato pasta.

All had milk at bedtime.


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: toast with peanut butter 
L: curried lentils with peas and carrots and grated cheese 
S: small apple and later a toddler cereal bar as late back from town
D: leek and sweetcorn muffin, cold sliced chicken and a cherry tomato. (he barely ate any as excited about salt dough!) a satsuma before bed but tipped his milk.


----------



## kazzzzy

B Toasted wholemeal bagel with peanut butter & cup of milk
S Satsuma
L 3 crackers, cheese, ham, cherry tomatoes & grapes
S Natural yogurt & grapes & malted milk biscuit
D Beef meatballs in a tomato sauce & penne pasta
Milk before bed


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: mini shredded wheats with milk and blueberries 
S: 'lunch box sized' banana
L: 'toddler platter' at a play cafe, it was very cute, tiny little flower shaped peanut butter sandwiches, a star shape cut out of a cheese slice, fruit and veg slices.. But it was a very small portion! Micah was still hungry. 
S: blackberry and pear smoothie, satsuma, and later in an attempt to fill him up more with protein, some cold roast chicken and carrot sticks. 
D: after his late chicken snack he didn't eat a huge amount but had some egg noodles with stir fried tomatoes, peppers, carrot, spring onion and coriander. Small cup of milk.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - oatmeal

Lunch - chicken in white sauce with brown rice. 

Dinner - half a potato waffle, half a banana


----------



## Indigo77

B - a ton of cantelope
L - cucumber, grape tomatoes, baby carrots, hummus, pita bread
S - apple slices with peanut butter
D - pasta with cheese & broccoli


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: Christmas tree shaped crumpet with peanut butter
S: toast with more peanut butter and banana, small cup of milk 
L: small apple, chicken and blueberries 
S: ginger oat cake 
D: 3 mini cheese and onion scones, a boiled egg, carrot sticks and cherry tomatoes. Milk.


----------



## kazzzzy

B Porridge & blueberries & cup of milk
S Banana
L Cheese & ham toastie & grapes
S Oat cake & apple
D Lasagne & slice of garlic bread
Milk before bed


----------



## MrsEngland

Yesterday-
B- broiche roll with strawberries and blueberries
S- satsuma
L- mac and cheese with broccoli and peas, another satsuma
S- fruit platter at nursery
D- spaghetti hoops on toast at nursery
S- banana and milk
(All three had the same)


----------



## kazzzzy

B Porridge & banana & cup of milk
S Grapes
L Scrambled egg & slice of toast
S Mixed berry yogurt & malted milk biscuit
D Roast chicken, mash, carrots, peas & gravy
She'll have milk before bed & maybe an oat cake if she wants one


----------



## MrsEngland

B- buttered toast and orange slices
L- party food at xmas party (jam sandwiches, carrot and cucumber sticks, pretzels, pizza, mini rolls and gingerbread.)
S- apple
D- macaroni cheese, carrots and garlicbread, fromage frais.
S- cinnamon porridge with hazlenut milk


----------



## Rato

My 16m old:

B1: breastmilk 
B2: bowl of porridge + milk
L: fried egg, beans, quarter toast + half a banana + milk
+ breastmilk 
S: milk + bit of chocolate
D: lasagna + milk + half a banana + a bit of yogurt 
S: breastmilk 


Plus she still feeds at night... Today was a weaker day though as she has a cold... I think I might be raising a giant llol all her friends eat close to nothing. I'm keeping my fingers crossed xx


----------



## kazzzzy

B 2 Weetabix & cup of milk
S Apple
L Left over roast chicken sandwich & raspberry yogurt
S Blueberries & oat cake
D Half a pork chop in apple sauce, mash potato, brocolli & peas
Milk before bed


----------



## Natasha2605

B - pancake with butter, raspberries and blueberries with a yogurt. 
S - not sure what Summer had at nursery but Maci had toast at toddlers 
L- cheese sandwich, raisins, strawberries, yogurt. Followed by a banana and a wee chocolate penguin. 
S - some crisps
D - sausage roll with broccoli, sweet corn, peas and gravy. 

Followed by some jelly.


----------



## mommyB

My boys had..

B- Puffed whole grain rice cereal with milk and raspberries
L- grilled cheese sandwich, carrots and celery with ranch dip, pomegranate and grapes
Snack- goldfish crackers
D-homemade Shepard's Pie with a small piece of garlic cheese bread
And they had a little Christmas chocolate when DH got home.


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: slice of toast with peanut butter and mango slices 
S: a satsuma and half an apple, then an organix snack bar as it got late. 
L: little omelette bites, (1 beaten egg, splash of milk, broccoli and sweetcorn and coriander split into muffin trays and baked)
D: Christmas party at his friend's house - homemade veg and ham pizza, some spring roll type party food things, homemade mince pie and mini cheddars!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - two slices of toast. 

Snack - a tangerine, some raisins. 

Lunch - a fish finger, some pasta and cauliflower. 

Dinner - a few chips, broccoli.


----------



## Zephram

Yesterday

B - poached eggs on toast
S - slice of bread and honey
L - ham, cheese and tomato sandwich, handful of blueberries (didn't eat much, big morning snack put a spanner in the works)
S - ice cream at the beach
D - BBQ chicken, potatoes, kumara, salad with all the works, even dipped his kumara in the salad dressing! (Didn't eat lettuce or red pepper, but ate all the rest including olives)


----------



## kazzzzy

Emily has a bad chest infection so she hasn't much of an appetite, although she ate little bits often today:

B Slice of toast with peanut butter & cup of milk
S Small banana, grapes & two bites of oat cake
L V small portion of pasta in a tomato sauce with grated cheese
S Strawberry yogurt & 3 grapes
D Beef stew with mash potato, she only ate few bites & fromage frais after
Milk before bed & malted milk biscuit


----------



## KatieB

Alex had toast for breakfast and a fruit pouch.
Muffin with cheese for lunch and a yoghurt. 
Snacked on mango and watermelon slices and crisps.
Pasta with sausage in tomato sauce for dinner, percy pig biscuit.
Louis has barely eaten again today, but he has been diagnosed with a chest infection today :( so hopefully will pick up his appetite soon.


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: mini shredded wheats with milk and a few of daddy''s sugary cereal on top :haha:
S: about half a pear
L: slice of toast with poached egg and a slice of quorn ham, one cherry tomato and several frozen carrot sticks 
S: small apple, half of a melted snowman biscuit and some ginger tea
D: tuna, sweetcorn and mushroom pasta, a satsuma and some milk.


----------



## kazzzzy

Emily is still quite poorly although she ate fairly well today thankfully!!
B Pancake with banana & maple syrup & cup of milk 
S Apple slices
L Toasted cheese & ham sandwich & grapes & custard cream biscuit
S Oat cake with peanut butter & more grapes
D Cottage pie & small scoop of ice-cream after - she asked for this about 30 times today!!! :growlmad:
She'll have milk before bed


----------



## leoniebabey

b- toast
d- sausage roll
t- sausage, mash, carrots, broccli and peas with gravy followed by a yogurt


----------



## sue_88

B: crumpet, banana & 200ml milk
S: mini cheddars & biscuit
L: pasta with tomato pesto & bacon & veg
D: salmon, new potatoes & broccoli


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - oatmeal

Snack - two slices of toast

Lunch - only wanted a few bites of chicken in white sauce with brown rice after her snack mid morning 

Dinner - pasta, lots of cauliflower


----------



## kazzzzy

B Porridge & blueberries & cup of milk
S Banana
L Omelette with ham, mushrooms, sweetcorn & onion
S Mixed berry yogurt & grapes
D Roast beef, mash, carrots, brocolli & gravy & scoop of ice-cream after
Milk before bed


----------



## sue_88

B: 2 crumpets & 150ml cows milk
S: banana & 2 babybels
L: potato skins with tomato pasta
D: chicken roast, mini cupcake for pud

5oz goodnight milk & 3oz cows milk mixed at bedtime.


----------



## MrsEngland

Yesterday-
B- E had cinnamon porridge, other two had rice krispies.
S- all had a satsuma and grapes
L- all had chicken and veg pie, chips, carrots and gravy. D had a raspberry yoghurt. Other two had milk before nap.
D- all had sausage, beans and homemade wedges. All had apple pie yoghurt and choc cake from my BIL birthday.

All had milk before bed.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

So far.
Up at 7.30 and 4oz milk
Satsuma
1 sausage
2 cubes cheese
Apple


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - toast

Lunch - pasta and lots of cauliflower. 

Dinner - bacon and chips in a cafe.


----------



## kazzzzy

B 2 Weetabix & cup of milk
S Satsuma 
L Pasta, tuna & cheese & grapes & apple slices after
S Mixed berry yogurt & 2 advent calender chocs (we forgot it yesterday)
D Salmon, noodles & mixed frozen veg 
Milk before bed


----------



## bumblebeexo

B - jam on toast, half a pear
S - mango, babybel cheese
L - tuna and sweetcorn pasta, tomato, cucumber, strawberries, blueberries and a yoghurt! 
D - chilli con carne with rice, a kiwi


----------



## Leliana

B - A banana.
S - Pom bears. Babybel. Satsuma.
L - Two slices of cheese on toast. Red grapes.
S - Raisins. Satsuma. Piece of cookie.
D - Chicken and butternut squash. Fromage frais.


----------



## MrsEngland

B- both girls had apple and cinnamon cheerios with whole milk, a bowl of strawberries
S- both had a few jelly babies 
L- both had chicken burger, chips, carrots and peas followed by jam sponge and custard
S- banana
D- bubble and squeak
S- ham sandwich and milk


----------



## kazzzzy

B 2 Weetabix, blueberries & cup of milk
S Apple & raisins 
L Pasta, tuna & cheese & 3 choc buttons after 
S Natural yogurt & chopped up grapes in it
D Breaded cod, mash potato, peas & sweetcorn
Milk before bed


----------



## Leliana

Yesterday:
B - Peanut butter on toast. Banana.
S - Satsuma. Babybel. Raisins.
L - Piece of pizza. Skips. Blueberries.
D - Spaghetti and meatballs.


----------



## Leliana

Today:
B - Peanut butter on toast. Banana.
S - Apple. Grapes. Babybel.
L - Spaghetti and potato waffles. Strawberry fromage frais.
S - Raisins.
D - Sweet potato cottage pie and peas.


----------



## Amarna

Yesterday was: 

Breakfast: Flaxseed waffle, almond milk, orange

Snack: Bowl of cheerios

Lunch: salad, slice of cheese, crackers

dinner: more salad, wild mushroom rice pilaf with spinach and lentils mixed in, almond milk

Snack: popcorn


Today:


Breakfast: Almond milk, vegan homemade waffles, veggie sausage, fresh pineapple.

Lunch: Flatbread pepperoni pizza (2 slices) from Subway, lemonade

Snack: Clementine, wheat thins

Dinner we haven't had yet but I will be making: Mushroom soup and garlic bread, maybe a side salad if we are hungry enough.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - oatmeal

Lunch - cod

Snack - 1.5 slices of bread. 

Dinner - refused.


----------



## kazzzzy

B Porridge & blueberries & cup of milk
S Banana
L 2 Slices of homemade pizza with ham, mushrooms, sweetcorn & onion
S Satsuma & custard cream biscuit
D Meatballs in a tomato sauce with penne pasta 
Milk before bed


----------



## Leliana

B - Peanut butter on toast. Banana. 
S - Satsuma.
L - Ham and cheese croissant. Juice.
D - Roast dinner (chicken, pork, stuffing, yorkshire pudding, cauliflower, roast potato and parsnip). Lemon cheesecake AND pecan roulade (!) Two cups of milkshake.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - bowl of oatmeal

Lunch - a few bites of Danish ham, some pasta and broccoli. 

Snack - one chocolate shortcake biscuit. 

Dinner - some rice, 2 slices of bread.


----------



## LDC

Breakfast - weetabix
snack - some sausage!
Lunch - cheese sandwich some quavers and a yoghurt
dinner - roast chicken dinner and jelly
milk before bed


----------



## w8ing4bean

Morning bf
B ready brek and blueberries
L fish fingers, broccoli and sweet potato
S chocolate lolly at grandmas!!!
D cauliflower and apple soup, yogurt
bedtime bf


----------



## MrsEngland

B- all had apple and cinnamon cheerios and yoghurt
S- all had a satsuma and ritz
L- littles had macaroni cheese with peas, then a yoghurt. D had party food at a friends bday.
S- all had some birthday cake
D- all had fish fingers, alphabet potato shapes, carrots, peas and green beans. D and M had jelly and fruit and E had choc mousse.
S- all had ritz cracker and milk


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

B weetabix, half banana, milk
S half slice of brioche with choc chips
L honey on toast
S goodies biscuits, grapes
D toad in the hole with naked beans, half banana 
Milk before bed


----------



## bumblebeexo

Yesterday - 

B - Fried egg sandwich, strawberries, blueberries
L - Prawn pasta salad (cucumber, grated carrot, sweetcorn)
D - Breaded chicken, cheesy mash, peas and carrots


----------



## MindUtopia

Yesterday -

Breakfast - cereal (tesco malted wheat squares) in milk, grapes
Snack - more grapes, some blueberries
Lunch - jacket potato with a cheese, grated carrot, mayo slaw on top, some gherkins, pickled beetroot
Snack - peanut butter on oatcakes, mostly just licked peanut butter off the spoon
Dinner - pearl barley risotto with butternut squash and leeks (adapted from the River Cottage speltotto recipe in River Cottage Baby and Toddler Cookbook - we make this a lot and it never fails!) topped with cheese, a few slices of nectarine

Today -

Breakfast - porridge with cashew butter and honey
Lunch and Snacks were at nursery
Dinner - vegetable stew and more of the pearl barley risotto from yesterday


----------



## Leliana

God my daughter can pack it away at the moment!!

B - Crumpets with peanut butter. A banana.
S - Pom bears.
L - Sausages, crackers, cheese and grapes.
S - Raisins.
D - Fish pie. Fromage frais. Apple slices. Two cups of strawberry milk.


----------



## kazzzzy

B Toasted seeded bagel with peanut butter & cup of milk
S Banana
L Scrambled egg & slice of toast 
S Strawberry yogurt & satsuma
D Half chicken breast, mash sweet potato, carrots & peas
Milk before bed


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - bowl of oatmeal

Lunch - chicken, pasta, half a banana, 1.5 slices of bread, 2 slices of toast :shock:

Dinner - a few spoons of rice.


----------



## sue_88

B: banana & toast
S: blueberry, blackberry, raspberry, strawberry, grape & banana smoothie!
L: minestrone soup, with a cracker. Biscuit.
D: salmon, potato slices, peas, Sweetcorn & broccoli. Chocolate custard as a treat!

8oz milk


----------



## JessyG

Haven't been on here for ages.

Yesterday

B - porridge and slice of toast
S - bread stick nectarine pear cubes and milk
L - mashed boiled egg with butter then yoghurt
S - Satsuma (new fav!) milk
T - spag bol and bread

Today

B - weetabix
S - breadstick and Satsuma
L - puff pastry tart with tomato red onion spring onion and cheese. More cheese and a fromage frais
S - cup of milk
T - baked cod with garlic butter and lemon, peas and stewed fruit for after

9oz milk before bed.


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: mini shredded wheats with a few sugar puffs on the top. Milk. Refused a plum because it had a stone in.. Never bothered him before!
L: Shakshuka, (a Tunisian dish of eggs poached in a tomato sauce, with onions, garlic and paprika.) I added kale as I needed to use some up. Micah didn't eat a lot but then kept picking at it for a while. I'll definitely try it again. A tiny bit of Christmas cake. 
S: a small pear and 2 pieces of satsuma. A whole raw carrot that he took while I was preparing dinner! Some raw celery. 
D: homemade quorn cottage pie (filling me quorn mince, peas, carrots, celery, onion and gravy) with leek and cheese mash, served with kale and carrot slices. 
A cup of milk and another small pear.


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Yesterday 

B Weetabix half a banana, cup of milk
S half banana 
L Dairylea sandwich (was lunch on the go) grapes
S fruit pouch, goodies gingerbread men (most of a pack of mini ones) more grapes
D steak pie, roast potatoes, steamed carrots and broccoli, yoghurt for pudding

1/2 cup of milk for bed


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Yesterday

6oz formula milk to drink then cheerios with almond milk

1/2banana
kiwi

Hardboiled egg sandwich
yoghurt
pear

2 choc fingers
1/2 apple

Plate of spaghetti bolognaise
Doritos


----------



## kazzzzy

B Porridge & blueberries & cup of milk
S Satsuma 
L Small bread roll with chicken, cheese & sweetcorn & strawberry yogurt drink
S Apple slices & oat cake
D Lasagne & slice of garlic bread 
She'll have milk before bed


----------



## sue_88

B: choc chip brioche and half a banana
S: 4 tiny Scottie dog shortbreads and a smoothie
L: cheese sandwich and carrot sticks 
D: chicken supreme with rice, 2 cherry toms & a biscuit.

8oz milk @ bedtime


----------



## Leliana

B - Bowl of porridge. Banana. Cup of strawberry milk.
S - Raisins.
L - Cottage pie with peas and sweetcorn. Rice pudding.
S - Blackcurrant flakes.
D - Chicken sandwich with a few Skips. Strawberry yogurt. Couple of pieces of satsuma.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - oatmeal. 

Lunch - a few bites of turkey, some pasta. 

Snack - 1 banana, 1.5 slices of bread without crusts. 

Dinner - one bite of mince, some rice.


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: small bowl mini shredded wheats with raisins and milk, 2 small slices of fig and hazelnut loaf and most of a satsuma. 
S: 1 ginger oat cake 
L: egg fried rice with kale, garlic, peas, sweetcorn, lime and coconut milk
S: banana 'ice cream' (frozen banana coins blitzed in blender) and half a plum. 2 of his Christmas jelly beans. An apple later on as dinner was late
D: tomato pasta bake with courgettes, red pepper, onion and cheese


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - oatmeal. 

Lunch - 2 fish fingers, some rice. 

Snacks - raisins, a few bites of banana, most of a slice of toast.

Dinner - 2 bites of steak, 2 mini potato waffles, a tiny piece of cauliflower.


----------



## sue_88

B: brioche bun, banana
S: at nursery
L: pasta & sausages, yogurt
S: at nursery
D: chilli pasta & grapes


----------



## kazzzzy

B scrambled egg & slice of toast & cup of milk 
S Banana
L ham sandwich & strawberry yogurt drink 
S satsuma & oat cake 
D salmon stir fry with noodles 
Milk before bed


----------



## JessyG

B - toast with jam small bowl of ready brek
S - Satsuma, breadsticks and milk
L - Lemon Sole veg and a yoghurt
S - fruity flakes milk
T - mac and cheese cauliflower broccoli (hardly touched) and stewed fruit for after.

9oz milk before bed.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - bowl of oatmeal, small bowl of malted wheaties cereal, 1 bite of boiled egg, half a box of raisins. 

Lunch - a few bites of chicken, pasta, 1 banana. 

Dinner - lots of spaghetti and cauliflower. 

Snack - some chicken and rice in white sauce from daddy's dinner. 


I think she's going through a growth spurt, she's never eaten this much before!


----------



## Sarah125

B: Porridge with banana and 2 satsumas.

S: Melon with yoghurt.

L: Homemade leftover vegetable soup with bread.

S: Some cornflakes and chocolate as we were baking!

T: Chicken, ginger and spinach curry with naan and rice.


----------



## sue_88

Milk & banana
Carrot sticks
Pasta & sausages, yogurt
Bread sticks
Chicken supreme with rice, another yogurt

Milk


----------



## AngelofTroy

Yesterday:

B: fig and walnut bread with peanut butter, half a satsuma
S: dried banana coins and some malt loaf 
L: broccoli and cheese egg bites, half a pumpkin scone.
D: Thai rice salad, refused cherry tomatoes. 

Today:

B: peanut butter on toast and a small plum 
S: more peanut butter on toast! A ginger oat cake. 
L: 3 crackers with cheese spread, cucumber, organix carrot cake bar and a cup of milk 
S: homemade smoothie (pear, banana and apple)
D: 3 mini carrot and potato waffles, 1 lamb and mint sausage, hummus, broccoli and kale. Refused tomatoes again.


----------



## Leliana

Yesterday -

B - Crumpets and peanut butter. Banana.
S - Strawberries and blueberries. Pom bears.
L - Sausages, cheese, crackers and grapes.
S - Raisins.
D - Spaghetti and meatballs.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - oatmeal, bowl of malted shreddies cereal, one bite of egg. 

Lunch - a few bites of chicken, some spaghetti. 

Snack - half a crumpet. 

Dinner - a few bites of pizza.


----------



## kazzzzy

B Porridge & banana & cup of milk
S Satsuma
L Scrambled egg & slice of toast 
S Natural yogurt & grapes
D Chicken & brocolli bake & some birthday cake after (My Mam's birthday)
Milk before bed


----------



## sue_88

Milk with brioche bun & 1/2 banana (she's obsessed atm!!)
Garlic cream mushrooms on ciabatta toast
Biscuit
Lasagne, yogurt

Milk @ bedtime


----------



## Leliana

B - Crumpet and peanut butter. Banana.
S - Cheese. Raisins.
L - Sausages. Crackers. Grapes. More raisins.
D - Breaded chicken in a bun. Chips. Few bites of cheesecake. Strawberry milk.


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: peanut butter on toast, a satsuma and a small bowl of porridge as he was still hungry 
S: raisins 
L: couscous salad with homemade kale and lemon pesto mixed through it, chopped up lamb sausages, olives and cherry tomatoes (he picked out every tomato, grr! ) and caramelised onion hummus. 
S: 2 homemade smoothie ice lollies (banana, pear and apple). Later a chocolate digestive biscuit, some milk and a small apple at a friend's house. 
D: fish and potato wedges, peas, broccoli. Blueberries and milk.


----------



## kazzzzy

B Boiled egg & slice of toast & cup of milk
S Banana
L Toasted ham & cheese sandwich & strawberry yogurt drink
S Grapes & half packet pom bear crisps 
D Mild chicken curry & basmati rice 
Milk before bed


----------



## Leliana

B - Crumpets and peanut butter. Banana. Few spoonfuls of muesli.
L - Ham and cheese croissant. Mini muffin.
D - Sweet potato cottage pie and peas. Fromage frais.
Cup of milk before bed.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - Oatmeal, bowl of cereal, one slice of toast. 

Lunch - one bite of chicken, pasta. 

Snack - raisins

Dinner - cod, spaghetti and cauliflower.


----------



## sue_88

Scrambled egg, bacon, mushrooms & toast. 150ml milk
1/2 banana
Fish goujons & salad
Some shortbread
Sausage & cannelini bean casserole with yorkshires & broc. Yogurt.
200ml milk


----------



## lau86

B- weetabix (standard, 2 each plus loads of whole milk) 
L- carrot and bean soup and bread
Bananas, or some kind of fruit,can't remember as hubby got it for them
D- vegetable risotto and yoghurt for afters.
Lots of water to drink. You can tell this has been a good day as I'm posting it here!!


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: slice of toast with marge, oats and milk with dried apple 
L: egg mayo sandwich, a satsuma, refused tomatoes. 
D: pasta, pesto, courgette, onion, garlic and red pepper. Milk.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

7oz formula

Cheerios
Roast beef monster munch

Philidelphia sandwich
banana
grapes
cucumber
apple

^ all cut up like a platter

Waffles, beans, fish fingers and sweetcorn


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - oatmeal, bowl of cereal, slice of toast. 

Lunch - chicken and pasta, a few raisins. 

Dinner - we had rice bolognese but she just ate the mince.


----------



## sequeena

B - 1 slice toast, half pot of heinz 5 beans (refused the scrambled egg I also made)
L - ham, cheese string
D - fresh beef raviolI, veg and garlic bread - refused all

Not great :dohh:


----------



## kazzzzy

B 2 Weetabix, blueberries & cup of milk
S Satsuma
L 2 crackers, cheese, ham, cherry tomatoes, grapes & yogurt drink
S Banana & 2 custard cream biscuits (in Nanny's!!)
D Roast chicken, mash potato, carrots, sweetcorn & gravy 
Milk before bed


----------



## sue_88

B: banana & slice of toast
L: chicken & vegetable soup
S: biscuit
D: fish pie (salmon, smoked haddock & cod), with carrots. Honemade eclair for dessert


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: A banana and raisins, and a cup of milk early, then scrambled eggs on toast
S: grapes and a satsuma 
L: roasted parsnip, carrots and skin on potatoes, kale and sour cream 
S: homemade smoothie lolly
D: tomato and vegetable pasta, garlic bread and coleslaw


----------



## MrsEngland

Yesterday-
B- homemade chocolate pancakes and blueberries
S- croissant
L- fish fingers, peas and oven chips 
D- pasta with a cream cheese and herb sauce.
S- milk at bed time


----------



## Leliana

Weird food day yesterday!

B - Crumpet and peanut butter. Banana. Strawberry milk.
S - Clementine. Strawberries.
L - Fish fingers (offered potato waffle but refused). Fromage frais.
D - Carrot, Cauliflower cheese (offered chicken roast dinner but this was all she ate). Had profiteroles and plum pie afterwards though!!
S - Another banana.

Basically a day of fruit!


----------



## KatieB

Yesterday:-
B: toast for Alex, mini weetabix choc chip for Louis.
snacks of cheese oatcakes and fruit pouches
L: sausage rolls and yoghurt.
D: lasagne and garlic bread, L had apple slices for pudding and A had another yoghurt and slice of coconut sponge with raspberry jam.
Supper: both had a cup of milk and some crackers.


----------



## kazzzzy

B Boiled egg & slice of toast & cup of milk
S Apple & grapes 
L Pasta, left over roast chicken & sweetcorn 
S Strawberry yogurt & malted milk biscuit 
D Salmon, sweet potato chips & peas
Milk before bed


----------



## Leliana

Today -
B - Porridge. Banana.
S -Apple Slices and blueberries.
L - Spaghetti on toast. Few white chocolate buttons.
S - Cheese and crackers.
D - Half a bowl of sweet potato cottage pie and peas (refused rest). Clementine.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - bowl of oatmeal. 

Lunch - a few spoons of rice. 

Snack - 3 chocolate coins, half a banana. 

Dinner - spaghetti bolognese


----------



## bella92

Breakfast: Cocopops
Snack: Toasted teacake
Lunch: Chips & Apple at soft play
Dinner: Pasta with pesto sauce and chicken (then a small chocolate bar as he ate the whole bowl!)


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: peanut butter on toast, refused a satsuma
S: dried fruits and almond slices 
L: mini omelette bites with broccoli, sweetcorn and tomatoes, frozen carrot sticks. 
S: grapes and a homemade smoothie lolly made from banana, pear, kale and apple juice 
D: cottage pie made with quorn mince, carrots, onion, peas, mashed potatoes and cheese. A cup of milk with hazelnuts, orange raisins and 2 dark chocolate buttons


----------



## kirstybumx3

Oooh I haven't seen this thread up top for a while and I always get sidetracked half way down the first page of new threads and miss it lol. 

Rio had today:

Breakfast - coco pops and a slice of toast
Snack - grapes
Lunch - roast beef, potatoes, carrots, green beans, sprouts and Yorkshire pudding
Snack - cheesy nibbles and more grapes
Dinner - sausage chips and peas followed by a yogurt


----------



## MrsEngland

B- cheerios, grapes
S- malted milk biscuit and skips
L- cheese omelette with bread and butter, fromage frais and satsuma
S- nursery
D- spag bol at nursery
S- milk and a banana


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - oatmeal. 

Lunch - Chicken and pasta. 

Snack - banana. 

Dinner - one bite of turkey mince, spaghetti.


----------



## candyem

Evie had...

B - porridge with fruit puree
S - banana
L - blueberries, grapes, strawberries and apple chunks, pitta bread pizza with ham, cheese and peppers and some pasta
S - small yoghurt
D - chicken pie with bacon, leeks and cheese sauce, sweetcorn, carrots and broccoli 
Milk before bed

My son who is almost 3 was offered exactly the same but probably ate about a fifth of what his little sister did. The are like chalk and cheese when it comes to food!


----------



## Leliana

B - Porridge. Banana.
S - Raisins. Pom bears.
L - Fish fingers and beans. Blackberries and blueberries.
S - Satsuma.
D - Pork Goulash soup and BBQ flavour bread. Strawberry and honey yogurt.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - oatmeal

Lunch - 1.5 fish fingers, pasta, a banana. 

Snack - some Pom Bear crisps at toddler group snack time. 

Dinner - a few bites of mince, some rice 

Snack - some cereal before bed.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

cereal for brekkie
apple slices and kiwi slices

monster munch

phili and cucumber sandwich
cucumber cubes (current fave)

pesto and chicken for dinner

toast


----------



## JessyG

B - Weetabix and bit of my jam toast
S - cheese cubes, few bites of banana/satsuma/kiwi and some yoghurt fruity flakes and cup of milk
L - homemade veg soup (leek onion carrot courgette and parsnip) slice of bread and fromage frais
S - milk was at soft play so didn't want to stop to eat
T - 3 stewed sausages, potato carrot and peas with a yoghurt after

9 oz milk before bed.


----------



## sue_88

B: banana on toast, refused milk
S: breadstick
L: beans with oatcake, muller double yogurt thing
S: Apple
D: bolognaise, small fromage frais

Milk


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: English muffin with peanut butter, milk and tonnes of melon!
L: 2 cheese sandwiches, carrot sticks, raw mushrooms and grapes
S: 2 cheese crackers and a ginger oatcake
D: pasta with veg and lemon pesto. More melon. Milk.

Edit: oh and some dried fruit and nuts


----------



## MrsEngland

Yesterday-
B- chocolate chip brioche, cheerios
S- satsuma 
L- homemade cottage pie with carrots and peas followed by homemade jam sponge and custard.
S- banana
D- boiled egg and soldiers and another banana
S- milk before bed


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - oatmeal, half a slice of toast. 

Lunch - slice of bacon, chips and a banana in a cafe we went to. 

Dinner - a few bites of chicken, wholewheat pasta.


----------



## Leliana

B - Crumpet with peanut butter. Banana. Handful of blueberries.
S - Raisins. Another crumpet (this time with jam).
L - Cheese and pitta bread. Few cheese puffs. Grapes.
S - Babybel cheese.
D - Sausage and tomato pasta bake.


----------



## MrsEngland

B- D and M had crunchy nut cornflakes and toast. E had a banana and yoghurt.
S- all had a banana
L- all had fish, chips and sweetcorn at play centre. D and M then had brownie and ice cream.
S- E had a few skips and milk at nap time.
D- D and M had cheesy pasta at nursery. E had ham sandwiches with pepper sticks and a bowl of custard after.
S- D and M are currently eating crumpet with marmalade and they will all have milk at bedtime.


----------



## sue_88

B: 150ml milk, half banana, handful of shredded wheat, slice of toast with butter
S: biscuit
L: ham, carrot sticks, granola bar
D: roast chicken, roast potatoes, carrots and brocolli with gravy. Chocolate custard.

6oz milk ready for bedtime.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - oatmeal

Lunch - chicken, wholewheat pasta and carrots. 

Snack - some of a banana smoothie I made. 

Dinner - rice and carrots.


----------



## JessyG

B - Weetabix
S - struggled to get her to eat but she was offered melon/blueberries/kiwi and Satsuma. Breadsticks (which I knew she would eat) and half a malted milk milk to drink
L - mashed egg and butter with toast and warm stewed fruit.
S - yoghurt flakes milk
D - chicken and pasta in a creamy sauce (only ate a few bites) porridge as she refused everything else.

Will have milk before bed. 

She seems to have only wanted milky stuff today although no cheese or yoghurt. 

Hope for a better day tomorrow.


----------



## KatieB

B: L had cup of milk at 5.30am (I don't know what's going on with him and sleep :( ) then a chocolate brioche roll and some mini weetabix later on. A had fruit toast and milk.
L: A had cottage pie at nursery and L had homemade chicken and broccoli pie topped with mash, he didn't eat the veg... Yoghurt for pudding.
Snack: they shared a cheese scone and apple, A also had milk.
D: sautéed potatoes and turkey in a creme fraiche sauce, gingerbread biscotti and fruit for pudding. Surprised Louis managed to eat anything as he's sooooo tired.
Supper will be milk and toast or crackers.


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: porridge and a lot of melon!
S: satsuma 
L: 3 mini cheese scones, lemon and coriander hummus, frozen carrot sticks. Refused tomato and lettuce. 
S: dried apple, blueberries and cranberries and ginger tea
D: sweet potato wedges with spicy dip, veggie burger in a seeded wholemeal roll, broccoli and a smoothie ice lolly. Milk.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - half a slice of toast. 

Lunch - a few bites of chicken, a few bites of pasta. 

Snack - bowl of oatmeal (we ran out of oatmeal so bought some more and she had to have a bowl as soon as we got home as she loves it and missed it at breakfast!)

Dinner - one bite of mince, a few pieces of spaghetti, a few bites of banana.


----------



## sue_88

B: 150ml milk, 1/2 banana, shredded wheat & toast
S: 1/2 banana, carrot sticks
L: ham salad
S: mini cupcake we baked in the morning
D: chicken and ham tangle pie, peas with a gingerbread biscuit for pud.

7oz milk


----------



## Leliana

B - Banana. Peanut butter on toast. Strawberry milk.
S - Raisins.
L - Penne pasta bolognaise. Garlic bread with cheese. Few spoonfuls of strawberry ice cream (lunch at Prezzo for a treat).
S - Satsuma.
D - Porridge (strange choice but she didn't want anything heavy).


----------



## KatieB

B: both had weetabix.
L: fish and chips at the seaside.
D: spaghetti bolognese.
Both had milk for supper and L had his ritual of two crackers :)


----------



## HappyAnjeL

b- strawberry waffle & milk
s-blackberries
l- rice with peas & carrots and Yakisoba noodles
s-ice cream and more blackberries
d- cheese pizza and peas


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - small bowl of cereal, oatmeal

Lunch - 2 fish fingers, one bite of chicken, one bite of cauliflower. 

Snack - a few bites of daddy's egg custard. 

Dinner - a few bites of cod, some wholewheat pasta, a few peas.


----------



## Leliana

B - Porridge. Satsuma.
L - Cheese sandwich. Blueberries. Banana (at her Uncle's house).
D - Roast dinner (refused most, ate yorkshire pudding, turkey and stuffing. Tiny bit of a brussel sprout). Angel delight, tinned peaches, jelly.
Strawberry milk before bed.


----------



## veganmama

b: waffle w/ maple syrup 
l: rotini w/ pasta sauce
d: rice + beans


----------



## kazzzzy

B porridge & blueberries & cup of milk 
S satsuma
L toasted cheese & ham sandwich & mixed berry yogurt 
S grapes & rich tea biscuit 
D roast pork, mash potato, carrots, swede & gravy 
Milk before bed


----------



## sue_88

B: banana & toast, milk
S: mini jammie dodger
L: chicken strip & chips, gingerbread
S: mini cupcake
D: creamy chicken and ham pasta, fromage frais

Bit of a sweet day but we've had guests and it's Sunday


----------



## w8ing4bean

Yesterday..

B weetabix with grapes and blueberries, and some banana
B part 2... Hubby and i had bacon sandwiches and hash browns so offered her some, she nibbled a bit of bacon and shoved in a load of bread 
S goodies crisps, bribery to stay in the trolley
L prawn and rice with veggies in sweet chilli sauce (annabelle karmel) 
S babybel
D sweet potato mash, broccoli, fish fingers and beans. Yogurt


----------



## MrsEngland

Yesterday- 

Shocking day for food yesterday as was my little girls 4th birthday party!

B- marmalade on toast and grapes
S- a banana
L- party food: sausage rolls, mini pasties, scotch eggs, wotsits, doritos, cakes and sweets :wacko: 
S- nibbling all afternoon on party food
D- boiled eggs and soldiers

Back into a normal routine today!


----------



## Cariad_x

Olls has been a right wee gannet recently!

Yesterday

B: Weetabix followed by 2 slices of wholemeal toast. Then he ate half of my weetabix!

S: a tangerine and a mini packet of buttons

L: scrambled egg and a yoghurt

S: another tangerine, a packet of Skips and then he stole my Toblerone out if my bag...

D: beans, sausages and waffles with bread and butter. ANOTHER yoghurt 

Today

B: mini banana weetabix and 2 slices of wholemeal toast

S: mini packet of buttons and a tangerine 

L: Mini sausage rolls followed by a tangerine and some strawberries (we were out) 

S: breadsticks and salsa. Then we made Angel Delight which he ate some out of the bowl 

D: Fish, potatoes and peas. 2 petit filous


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - bowl of oatmeal and then lots of my oatmeal, one bite of banana. 

Lunch - 1.5 fish fingers, a few bites of chicken, slice of bread. 

Dinner - spaghetti bolognese.


----------



## Leliana

B - Crumpets with peanut butter. Satsuma. Grapes.
S - Quavers.
L - Cheese on toast.
S - Crackers. Blueberries. Few white choc buttons.
D - Chicken and tarragon soup. Jalapeno and cheese bread.

About 4/5 cups of strawberry milk today. She's a bit poorly so think it's for comfort.


----------



## sue_88

B: Banana, toast & milk
S: steamed carrot batons 
L: ham, tomatoes, pickle and oatcakes. Refused gruerye. Carrot & Oat granola
S: small piece of gingerbread.
D: homemade pizza (including dough and sauce!) she chose ham, Sweetcorn and mushrooms from a choice of toppings and decorated her own pizza.

7oz milk


----------



## JessyG

Struggling to get B to eat anything other than cheese yoghurt egg and breadsticks

B - Weetabix and a few pieces of daddies banana
S - 2 goodies animal biscuits a breadstick and some milk
L - macaroni and cheese and a yoghurt
T - sausages carrot and potato smilies (refused pots, she will not each anything potato based!!) stewed fruit for after

9oz milk before bed


----------



## kazzzzy

B Toasted crumpet with peanut butter & banana & cup of milk
S Satsuma & raisins
L Omelette with ham, onion, sweetcorn & cheese
S Mixed berry yogurt & breadstick
D Mild chicken & mushroom curry & basmati rice 
Milk before bed


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: porridge with peanut butter stirred in, half a satsuma and some raisins 
S: ginger oat cake 
L: egg mayo sandwich on seeded bread, cucumber sticks, refused cherry tomatoes.
S: apple slices 
D: broccoli and tomato quiche, lettuce, raw carrot, cucumber, Florida salad and tomatoey couscous.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - oatmeal

Lunch - some wholewheat pasta, 1.5 slices of bread, raisins. 

Dinner - refused.


----------



## Leliana

B - Peanut butter on toast. A banana.
S - Raisins.
L - Spaghetti and meatballs. Satsuma. Few pieces of chocolate (this was with her Grandad so realistically I have no idea how much!!)
D - Warburtons Thins with cheese spread. Pom Bears. Blackberries and grapes.


----------



## kazzzzy

B 2 Weetabix & banana & cup of milk
S Apple
L 2 crackers, ham, cheese, cherry tomatoes, grapes & strawberry yogurt
S Oat cake with peanut butter
D Beef meatballs in a tomato sauce & spagetti 
Milk before bed


----------



## sue_88

B: toast & milk
S: 2 gingerbread biscottis
L: Tuna mayo sandwich, rasp yogurt, satsuma & choc wafer
S: bite of crumpet
D: enchilada with chicken and red pepper. Strawberry custard.

7oz milk


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: cherry wheats with milk and some satsuma 
S: grapes and cucumber sticks 
L: pasta, red pepper strips, onion slices and basil pesto
S: (spread out over the afternoon as he kept insisting he was hungry!) 2 satsumas! A ridiculous amount of grapes, most of a raw yellow pepper cut into strips, dry cherry wheats cereal, more cucumber. 
D: 1.5 tortilla wraps with salsa, a small amount of quorn, onions, butternut squash and peppers as he said the seasoning was too spicy.. It was hot but he's usually fine with that. Some milk and more grapes. 

This morning it's 8am and he's already eaten 2 crumpets with peanut butter, a croissant and quite a bit of mango, so I think it must be growth spurt time again!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - bowl of oatmeal, slice of toast. 

Lunch - a bite of chicken, spaghetti, raisins. 

Snack - breadsticks at toddler group.

Dinner - a few bites of mince, wholewheat pasta.


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: a croissant, 2 crumpets with peanut butter and mango slices!
S: grapes 
L: vegetable pasta
S: raspberries 
D: couscous, hummus and peas, more raspberries and blueberries


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - one bite of omelette, bowl of oatmeal. 

Lunch - slice of bacon and chips in a cafe. 

Snack - breadsticks 

Dinner - a few bites of mince, peanut butter on toast.


----------



## JessyG

B - Weetabix and bit of daddy's toast
S - Satsuma, tomato corn crisps and milk
L - cheese toasty, tomato and fromage frais
T - butternut squash risotto stewed fruit for after

9oz milk before bed


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: Linda McCartney sausage sandwich
S: grapes, satsuma and half a potato scone 
S mark 2!: small banana 
L: slice of toast, half another sausage (needed to go shopping!) cucumber and pepper strips 
S: crumpet with peanut butter 
S mark 2 again (I'm betting he grows a few inches by this weekend!): a whole pear and a snack pot of assorted melon chunks 
D: a tiny slice of red onion and goats cheese tart, baby potatoes with leeks and mayonnaise. 

Also ate loads of ice today, he kept asking for ice!


----------



## sue_88

B: banana & crumpet
S: carrot and cucumber
L: beans on toast, muller dessert
S: biscuit
D: sausage, pasta & sweetcorn, yogurt

7oz milk


----------



## Leliana

She's full of cold at the moment so not finishing much.

Yesterday:
B - Cinnamon porridge. Half a banana.
S - Crackers, cheese and raisins (ate half).
L - Warburtons thin with cheese spread (ate half). Few pom bears. Few grapes.
D - Spaghetti Bolognese (ate a few mouthfuls).


----------



## kazzzzy

B Porridge & blueberries & cup of milk
S Satsuma
L Scrambled egg & slice of toast
S Apple slices & rich tea biscuit
D Pork stir fry with baby sweetcorn, onion, mushrooms & noodles
She'll have milk & maybe an oat cake before bed


----------



## sue_88

B: shredded wheat, 1/2 banana, toast and fresh orange juice.
L: chicken and carrots.
S: Apple granola bar after swimming, then bites of gingerbread man in Morrisons cafe.
D: mince beef & onion pie, wi roast potato and broccoli. With gravy. 

Will have 7oz milk


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - oatmeal, peanut butter on toast. 

Lunch - spaghetti

Snack - a few bites of banana, breadsticks. 

Dinner - Turkey mince, wholewheat pasta and cauliflower.


----------



## MrsEngland

B- all had fruit toast with butter and an orange
S- banana and some skips
L- campfire stew and toast then a yoghurt
S- mini cheddars
D- chili with potato wedges
S- another banana and milk


----------



## liz1985

B- shreddies
L- cheese sandwich, grapes, blueberries, cucumber and cherry tomatoes. Chocolate buttons.
D- spaghetti and meatballs


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Lazy day today

B- Toast, yoghurt, satsuma 
L- Cheese on crackers, grapes, another satsuma 
S- Breadsticks and yoghurts at nursery 
D- Fish-fingers, mash and spaghetti hoops. Custard for dessert.


----------



## JessyG

B - Weetabix and a few pieces of toasted bagel. 
S - tomato rice cakes and milk
L - vegetable soup and slice of bread. Fromage fraud
T - tuna fish cake, peas, roast sweet potato and sweet potato wedges 

9oz milk before bed


----------



## Leliana

Bit of a treat day today!

B - A banana.
S - Raisins.
L - Warburton's thin with jam. Handful of Pom Bears. Satsuma.
S - Mini muffins.
D - Her first ever Chinese meal. She ate a bowl of chicken chow mein, a pancake, a prawn cracker and a little bit of duck. She loved it!


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: scrambled eggs on toast 
S: a small banana and then a bit later an apple
L: rice bolognaise 
S: dry strawberry and yoghurt granola
D: 'car picnic' as travelling, peanut butter sandwich, small banana, raisins, olives, mini oat cakes with onion marmalade, half a mini garlic naan bread


----------



## JessyG

B - ready brek with prunes
S - oat yoghurt and raspberry muffin (didn't eat) Annabel Karmel apple bake bar milk
L - veg soup bread and yoghurt
T - spag bol and fruit for after

Will have 9oz milk before bed.


----------



## sue_88

B: Shredded wheat, 1/2 banana & fresh orange
L: Chicken, Lettuce and Tomatoes with a few breadsticks
S: Apple and Cheese
D: Fish Pie & Brocolli. Yogurt

will only offer 5oz milk at bedtime as dinner was huge.


----------



## Leliana

Something miraculous happened today. My child voluntarily ate a green vegetable!! Amazing!!

B - Porridge. A banana.
L - Mini sausages. Few quavers. Apple slices and grapes.
S - Satsuma.
D - Fish fingers, waffles and PEAS!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - oatmeal, half a slice of peanut butter on toast. 

Snack - toast and apple at the dad's group. 

Lunch - refused (she didn't have much of an appetite as we were at the hospital with her as she's got a UTI)

Snack - breadsticks 

Dinner - slice of pizza.


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: 1 crumpet and 1 potato scone
S: dry cherry wheats cereal and satsuma. An apple later on
L: lentil soup and cheese roll 
S: 2 mini pancakes 
D: veggie bean chili


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - oatmeal, half a slice of peanut butter on toast. 

Lunch - chicken, chickpeas, one bite of carrot 

Snack - a piece of chocolate 

Dinner - pasta bolognese.


----------



## kazzzzy

B 2 Weetabix & banana & cup of milk
S Satsuma
L Omelette with ham, sweetcorn & cheese
S Half packet of pom bear crisps (shared with me ) & grapes
D Roast chicken, mash potato, roast potato, carrots & swede & gravy
Milk before bed


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: Peanut butter on wholemeal toast 
S: a small banana 
L: 2 small slices of 'giraffe bread', a large slice of Spanish omelette, one quorn cocktail sausage and one quorn mini scotch egg, lots of salad leaves with shredded beetroot, refused mozzarella balls and cherry tomatoes. 
S: grapes and blueberries 
D: jacket potato with pepper strips, tuna mayonnaise and sweetcorn, apple crumble


----------



## sue_88

B: slice on toast, milk. Refused all fruit offered.
L: cheese, breadsticks, apple slices, mini cupcake, granola bar (making up for breakfast!)
D: chicken, carrots, brocolli, roast potato and gravy. Tried rice pudding but hates it just like her Mum lol, so had a biscuit.

7oz milk


----------



## Leliana

B - Porridge. Grapes. Milk.
S - Fairy cake she baked yesterday.
L - Warburtons Thin with cheese spread. Strawberries.
D - Roast pork, stuffing, yorkshire pudding, roast potato, carrots (yay another veggie!!!) Followed by a chocolate eclair.


----------



## MrsEngland

Yesterday
B- crunchy nut cornflakes and a banana
S- some crackers
L- nuggets and fries for M and cheese burger and fries for D, E refused anything
S- milk
D- E had roast lamb, potatoes and carrots. D had fish and chips and peas. M had fish fingers and sweetcorn. We were out for dinner.
S- all had a satsuma and milk at bed time.

Not a good day!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - oatmeal, half a slice of peanut butter on toast. 

Snack - breadsticks and raisins. 

Lunch - 1 fishfinger, 1.5 mini potato waffles, a few bites of chicken. 

Dinner - mince, a few pieces of wholewheat pasta.


----------



## Leliana

B - Two crumpets with jam.
S - Raisins. Quavers.
L - Spaghetti on toast. Fromage frais.
S - Cheese and crackers. Bowl of strawberries with a few white chocolate buttons.
D - Sri Lankan chicken soup and sourdough bread with butter. Blueberries.


----------



## sue_88

B: banana & toast
S: Pom bears
L: chicken sandwich
S: Apple
D: salmon, pasta & sweetcorn. Scone.

8oz milk


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: oats, milk and blueberries 
S: no added sugar apricot mat slice and then a bit of my egg sandwich 
L: baby potatoes, quorn mini scotch egg, hummus, salad, beetroot and mustard (apparently too spicy but he ate loads!) 
S: half an apple, a cracker and an organix gingerbread man 
D: brown rice, 3 fish fingers, broccoli and sweetcorn, mini cherry yoghurt


----------



## veganmama

B: cereal bar + juice
L: arroz con gris
D: ww rotini w/ tomato sauce + ww garlic bread


----------



## Foxybabyhg3

We went out for breakfast on Saturday, she loves a cooked breakfast! She was a wee grubber this time, think maybe a growth spurt

B: 1 sausage, 2 fried eggs, 5 medium sized mushrooms, beans and a slice of toast with some fresh oj.
L: half egg mayo sandwich on brown, half of my sausage roll
D: 3 fish fingers & peas

Snacked on a handful of blueberries, an apple and a pear.


----------



## HappyAnjeL

b- strawberry waffles and half a banana
s- blackberries
L- two bites chicken hidden in mashed potatoes w/ gravy
s- licked the inside of a peanut butter & Jelly sandwich she stole from OH
d- loads of corn 1.5 chicken nuggets and 4 potato puffs.
had a toaster waffle before bed with milk


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - small bowl of cereal, bowl of oatmeal, a few bites of omelette 

Snack - packet of Pom Bears, box of raisins, 2 breadsticks. 

Lunch - Turkey mince, wholewheat pasta, carrots, broccoli and cauliflower

Snack - small chocolate shape. 

Dinner - chicken, wholewheat pasta.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

B- buttered toast x 2 slices, bowl of grapes, 1/4 banana 
L- 1/2 cheese sandwich, oatcakes, more grapes 
S- organic raisin and oat bar , box of raisins, bag ready salted crisps 
D- fish shapes, sweet corn and baked beans 
S- kinder egg from grandparents


----------



## Leliana

B - Two slices of cheese spread on toast. Satsuma.
S - Few quavers.
L - Kingsmill Sandwich Thins with ham. Blueberries.
S - Small fairy cake she made.
D - Sausage and tomato pasta. Strawberry fromage frais.


----------



## kazzzzy

B 2 Weetabix & cup of milk
S Banana
L Cheese & ham toastie & strawberry yogurt
S Apple slices & oat cake
D Lasagne & slice of garlic bread
Milk before bed


----------



## JessyG

B - ready brek. Piece of mu toast and a breadstick
S - few slices of apple and a few mini tomato rice cakes
L - French toast, a kiwi and a fromage frais
S - some sort multigrain biscuit my friend gave her and her own little girl. She loved it (my suspicion is it may have had choc chips in!)
D - macaroni and cheese selection of fruit pieces.

9oz milk before bed.


----------



## bumblebeexo

Yesterday

B - Weetabix
S - Banana
L - Tomato soup, grapes
D - Shepherds pie, yoghurt


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - half a bowl of oatmeal, a few bites of toast

Lunch - 1 fish finger, wholeweat pasta, carrots

Snacks - a few bites of banana, breadsticks, box of raisins, a small chocolate shape. 

Dinner - turkey mince and wholeweat pasta.


----------



## bumblebeexo

B - small bowl of cereal, a scrambled egg, strawberries
S - a banana, a fairy cake
L - breadsticks, cheese dip, cucumber, tomato, orange segments 
S - cheese string
D - chicken batter balls, mushroom rice and sweet chilli sauce (I made a 'fakeaway' tonight!)


----------



## MrsEngland

B- homemade french toast with blueberries
S- broiche roll and a few quavers
L- chicken dippers, smiles and sweetcorn then a yoghurt
S- cheddars
D- mac and cheese with peas
S- milk before bed


----------



## HappyAnjeL

B- refused everything (berries toast and cereal)
S-half banana (refused waffle)
L- 2 chicken nuggets (refused potatoes & carrots)
S- handful Cheerios (refused berries)
D- refused all (chicken mashed and carrots)

Not a good day at all.


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: 2 sultana scones
S: small banana 
L: half a jacket potato, hummus, sugar snap peas. Refused tomatoes 
S: smoothie ice lolly (banana, pear and kale) small pancake and a satsuma 
D: cheese, sweetcorn and leek muffin, more hummus, broccoli and more sugar snap peas. Milk


----------



## kazzzzy

B Toasted crumpet with peanut butter, banana & cup of milk
S Blueberries
L Omelette with ham, mushrooms & cheese
S Natural yogurt with grapes
D Beef meatballs in a tomato sauce with spaghetti
Milk before bed


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

B - Weetabix
S - slices of banana and a digestive biscuit
L - crumpet, slices of cheese, cucumber and ham
S - grapes
D - sausage, mashed potato, broccoli, braised red cabbage, pot of rice pudding

Milk before bed.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

B- 2 slices buttered toast , 2 belvita breakfast biscuits, bowl of grapes 
S- 2 fromaige frais 
L- crackers, 2 baby bel cheeses, more grapes
S- raisins, more fromaige frais 
D- cream of tomato soup, bread and butter, a malt milk biscuit after


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: peanut butter on toast 
S: banana, raisins and grapes and milk
L: veggie cottage pie and leeks
S: frozen carrot sticks and more grapes
D: mini potato and carrot waffles, roast turkey slices, peas, sweetcorn, pepper strips. Even more grapes! Milk


----------



## penelopejones

B: French toast with blueberries, banana; whole milk
L: fried rice with peas and carrots (ate very little); raspberries; whole milk
S: string cheese, cracker
D: fried rice (offered again but ate very little); orange (less than half); yogurt; apple juice cut with water 

DD is sick so she's had less appetite today.


----------



## penelopejones

Reading the posts from those of you in the UK is interesting. What is a quaver? And what is a fairy cake?


----------



## Leliana

Quavers are light potato snacks - like cheese puffs, sort of. Hard to describe! A fairy cake is like a cupcake but often doesn't have frosting, just a little icing. Sometimes they're plain. Hope that helps a bit!


----------



## minties

Thomas had:

B: peanut butter sandwich, salad with chicken in it
S: crackers
S: biscuit
S: raisins
L: spaghetti, boiled egg, toast
S: weetbix
S: banana
S: another banana! 
S: a large capsicum (pepper)
D: tuna and more salad, glass of milk

He is a bottomless pit.


----------



## kazzzzy

B 2 Weetabix, blueberries & cup of milk
S Satsuma
L Small bread roll with ham & cheese, grapes
S Natural yogurt with grapes
D Half chicken breast stuffed with philly & wrapped with bacon, mash potato, carrots & peas 
Milk & oat cake before bed


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

B - Weetabix cup of milk
S - half banana and some grapes
L - toast ham, cheese and cucumber
S - goodies animal biscuits and 2 slices of honeydew melon
D - homemade vegetable puff pastry pizza, pot of rice pudding

Cup of milk


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - half a bowl of oatmeal

Snack - a few slices of apple

Lunch - wholewheat pasta, a bite of cauliflower. 

Snack - a fairy cake she made at toddler group 

Dinner - chicken in white sauce with brown rice.


----------



## AngelofTroy

minties said:


> Thomas had:
> 
> B: peanut butter sandwich, salad with chicken in it
> S: crackers
> S: biscuit
> S: raisins
> L: spaghetti, boiled egg, toast
> S: weetbix
> S: banana
> S: another banana!
> S: a large capsicum (pepper)
> D: tuna and more salad, glass of milk
> 
> He is a bottomless pit.

Micah eats this sort of amount and he is only 2! :dohh: It is so reassuring to me to read another toddler/child with his sort of appetite especially as Thomas always looks fit and healthy! 

Micah's food today.... 

B: big bowl of porridge with a spoonful of wholenut peanut butter, then demanded a crumpet AND a scotch pancake. An apple. Milk. 
S: several bites of my potato scone (he wanted it all but I was hungry!), grapes, frozen carrot sticks, 3 crisps
L: half a big cheese topped scone with hummus, 2 slices of bread and olive spread. (no veg unfortunately as on the go and unprepared)
S: 2 small pieces of chocolate my dad gave him!! 
D: big portion of sweet potato mash, 2 quorn sausages, 3 'trees' of broccoli and an entire corn on the cob.....


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - bowl of oatmeal, half a banana 

Snack - half a pack of Quavers at my Nan's house 

Lunch - a few bites of chicken, wholewheat pasta, cauliflower 

Dinner - mince, a few chips, carrots


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Cheerios

Apple

Crackers with soft cheese and avocado

Spag bol


----------



## AngelUK

Milk on waking
B 1 slice of wholemeal toast with butter each, 1 banana each, 2 yoghurt each 

L Pasta with tomato sauce and cheese, 2 rice cakes, half a bread stick, 2 Organix noughts & crosses, 2 Organix carrot sticks. Watermelon chunks for dessert (Sebastian didn't touch the pasta)

S Milk on waking from nap, 1 Organix oaty bar, 1 Organix gingerbread man each

D Dominic had HM chicken curry with peas (mild), Sebastian had half a wholemeal toast with butter and both had 2 rice cakes, half a bread stick, 1 Organix noughts & crosses, 2 Organix carrot sticks each. Both had fromage frais for dessert.


----------



## kazzzzy

B 2 Pancakes with small bit of maple syrup & cup of milk
S Satsuma 
L Tuna & sweetcorn sandwich & strawberry yogurt
S Grapes & custard cream biscuit 
D Cottage pie & ice-cream & jelly after 
Milk before bed


----------



## MrsEngland

B- toast with butter and a banana
S- flapjack and a satsume
L- roast chicken, herbed potatoes with broccoli, cauliflower and carrots. Followed by trifle.
S- popcorn and crackers
D- cheese and ham omelette with toast then a fromage frais
S- mill before bed


----------



## Leliana

Yesterday:
B - Peanut butter on toast. Banana.
S - Raisins.
L - Crumpets with cheese spread. Satsuma (ate few pieces). Small handful white choc buttons.
D - Roast turkey, gammon, stuffing, yorkshire pudding, roast potato, carrot, cauliflower cheese (refused courgette, roast parsnip and rest of carrots). Lemon meringue pie.
Cup of milk before bed.


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: a bowl of peanut butter porridge, a bowl of rice puffs and a Linda McCartney sausage! 
S: grapes 
L: hummus, wholemeal bread roll, olives, tiny bit of mushroom and feta tart 
S: pepper strips 
D: pasta with roasted pepper pesto, peas and butter beans. Cup of milk.


----------



## Leliana

B - Porridge with dried fruit. A banana.
L - Cheese spread sandwich. Few quavers. Half a punnet of blueberries.
S - Raisins.
D - Pasta with tomato and veggie sauce. Loads of black olives. Clementine.


----------



## JessyG

B - huge bowl of ready brek
S - a kiwi and a breadstick, milk
L - poached lemon sole, toast and and a babybel
S - a few yoghurt flakes milk
T - sausage tomato and veg pasta (was yummy even if I do say so myself, so we shared her MASSIVE portion!) 

9oz milk before bed


----------



## kazzzzy

B Toasted seeded bagel with peanut butter, blueberries & cup of milk 
S Apple slices & raisins
L Pasta, tuna & cheese
S Satsuma & strawberry yogurt
D Cod gougons, mash potato, peas & sweetcorn 
Milk before bed


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - oatmeal

Lunch - chicken stir fry but she only ate the chicken

Snack - a few raisins

Dinner - spaghetti, half a boiled egg.


----------



## mummytobe_93

Breakfast: mixture of blueberries, grapes, banana and raisins. Offered toast but wouldn't eat it and water. 
Lunch: ham, cheese and onion omelette. Afterwards had some fruit
Snack: biscotti bisvuit, blueberries and grapes.
Tea: tomato and garlic pasta. Yoghurt and bisvuit afterwards 
Before bed: bottle of milk!


----------



## sue_88

B: 250ml milk, cheese on toast
S: gingerbread biscuit
L: tuna sandwich, Pom bears and cucumber.
D: sausages, pasta, peas and sweetcorn.

Milk at bedtime.


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: 2 wheatabix and milk, grapes 
S: ginger biscuit 
L: peanut butter sandwich and a banana on the way back from gymnastics 
S: plate of frozen carrot sticks, butter beans and grapes. A couple of daddy's crisps.
D: roasted butternut squash with pearl barley leek risotto and crispy onions. A ton of mango!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - oatmeal, half a banana. 

Snack - raisins, piece of chocolate 

Lunch - Turkey mince, rice

Dinner - Chicken, wholewheat pasta


----------



## Leliana

B - Toasted bagel with peanut butter. A banana.
S - Cheese and crackers.
L - Ham and cheese spread in a Warburtons Thin. Skips. A clementine and red grapes.
D - Spaghetti carbonara. Black olives. Fromage frais.


----------



## Cariad_x

B: mini banana Weetabix followed by a tangerine
L: meatballs and pasta then some more fruit 
S: a milky way 
D: carrot and pea waffles with fish fingers and veg


----------



## sue_88

B: toast & OJ
L: tuna pitta, apple
S: Pom bears, gingerbread man
D: baked potato, beans and cheese

7oz milk


----------



## kazzzzy

B Porridge & blueberries & cup of milk
S Satsuma
L Toasted ham & cheese sandwich & mixed berry yogurt 
S Banana & custard cream biscuit
D Beef stew with mash potato
Milk before bed


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: Peanut butter porridge 
S: frozen carrot sticks, grapes
L: scrambled egg with spring onions, 1 potato scone and half a raw capsicum pepper 
S: 2 ginger oatcakes and a banana 
D: onion, cheese, sweetcorn and pea omelette


----------



## sequeena

B - toast
S - cheese string, banana
L - tikka chicken slices, mini chocolate chip cake bar, tiny piece of cheese and ham quiche
S - yoghurt coated banana pieces
D - we are about to have gnocchi bolognese with added veg. Let's hope he eats it!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - some cheese omelette, oatmeal. 

Snack - Apple slices

Lunch - chicken, pasta shells

Snack at toddler group - 1 cracker with cream cheese, half a banana, half a satsuma 

Dinner- spaghetti bolognese


----------



## m2010

my sons not really a toddler anymore but anyhow:

breakfast: coco pops & orange juice
lunch: (his school packed lunch) chicken salad wrap, home made muffin, apple, small chocolate bar & a smoothie
snack: grapes & apple slices
dinner: shepherds pie with veg


----------



## kazzzzy

B Cheerios & banana & cup of milk
S Satsuma & oat cake
L Scrambled egg & slice of toast
S Yogurt pouch & grapes
D Penne bolognaise & custard cream biscuit after 
Milk before bed


----------



## JessyG

B - shreddies
S - apple bake bar milk
L - Toasted crumpet with cheese
S - half a banana and yoghurt flakes
T - mushroom and red pepper risotto, yoghurt

6 oz milk before bed


----------



## xxxLeoxxx

Breakfast - beaker of milk, cornflakes, half a banana 
Lunch - not sure, he was at his Grandmas
Snack - 2 nectarines 
Dinner - half a chicken Kiev, oven chips, beans, petit filous, half a banana


----------



## Leliana

B - Porridge with honey. Banana. Strawberry milk.
S - Skips. Lots of cups of milk. She also tried a vegetable samosa. She wasn't keen but I'm proud of her for trying it.
L - Warburtons thin with cheese spread. Grapes.
S - Raisins.
D - Beans on toast. Two clementines. 

Quite a lot of fruit today and not much else!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - oatmeal, a few bites of omelette

Lunch - 1 fish finger, Brussels sprouts. 

Snack - breadsticks, piece of chocolate. 

Dinner - mince, wholewheat pasta, Brussels sprouts. 


She discovered she loves Brussels sprouts!


----------



## m2010

B: Weetabix & banana
L: (Packed lunch) Tuna Salad sandwich, fruit salad, cheese sticks & a kit kat
S: Carrot sticks & Caesar dip
D: Spaghetti Bolognese & Strawberry cheesecake for dessert


----------



## kazzzzy

B Boiled egg & slice of toast & cup of milk
S Apple slices & raisins
L Pasta, tuna & cheese 
S yogurt pouch & satsuma
D Cod in breadcrumbs, mash potato, carrots & peas & malted milk biscuit after
Milk before bed


----------



## bumblebeexo

B - weetabix, raspberries
S - cheese, plum, banana 
L - coronation chicken toastie, mango, cucumber, yoghurt
D - pulled pork, corn on the cob


----------



## wildflower79

B - porridge with banana
S - cheese straw
L - cheese sandwich, cherry toms, cucumber sticks and crisps
S - ginger cake, apple
D - hm chips, sausage, beans and pepper strips. yoghurt


----------



## xxxLeoxxx

Breakfast: cup of milk, alphabites cereal (didn't eat hardly any), half a banana
Lunch: chicken and mushroom soup, a slice of wholemeal bread, petit filous 
Dinner: philly and mustard pork meatballs with spaghetti (only ate 2 bits of sausage and no spaghetti so also had a bit of toast), a couple of segments of nectarine


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: 2 slices of wholemeal toast with peanut butter, a satsuma and a cup of milk 
S: a pear
L: pitta bread and hummus, pepper strips, cucumber, bread sticks, cheese cubes
S: ginger oatcake 
D: Beef meatballs in a homemade tomato sauce with mushrooms, garlic and onions mixed into pasta.


----------



## HappyAnjeL

B- 2 yogurts 1/2 banana licked the butter off toast
Snack- 2crackers and berries
L-cheese pizza and refused avocado
S- few sips of a smoothie ( :happydance: she actually tried it!) 
D- refused chicken but ate a few bites peas and corn
Had 3oz ice cream cup with my dad (he always gives her huge bowls so I bought little cups to stop that!)


----------



## kazzzzy

B 2 Weetabix, blueberries & cup of milk
S Apple slices 
L Small bread roll with ham, cheese & tomato & yogurt pouch 
S Grapes & oat cake
D Mild chicken curry with pineapple, onion & mushrooms & basmati rice 
Milk before bed


----------



## Leliana

B - Two slices of peanut butter on toast. Banana.
S - Skips.
L - Ham slices, cheese cubes, crackers, green grapes.
S - Raisins. Mini blueberry muffins.
D - Fish pie. Strawberry fromage frais.


----------



## LoveMyBaby786

B: 1 egg omelette with bits of tomato and yesterdays leftver chicken
L: mushroom soup
D: homepasta tomato sauce with bits of chicken over pasta spirals

Snacks: 3 (!!) Oreos, 1 organix banana oaty bar, half a banana, couple of grapes, piece of toast which my mum gave


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: mini cherry wheats cereal with milk
S: 3 dates and 5 pecan out halves
L: vegetable fried rice (mushrooms, peppers, leeks, peas, sweetcorn and garlic) and tinned mackerel more milk
S: grapes, more cherry wheats (dry this time) and seed mix
D: sweet potato and carrot mash,2 fish fingers, refused asparagus after 1 bite.


----------



## m2010

B: Weetbix & Raspberries
L: (packed lunch) Ham salad wrap, melon slices, yogurt & a small bag of haribo sweets
S: Toasted teacake
D: Chicken in lemon sauce with rice
S: rice crispy treat


----------



## kazzzzy

B 2 small pancakes with maple syrup & banana & cup of milk
S Satsuma
L 2 crackers, ham, cheese, cherry tomatoes, grapes & strawberry yogurt 
S Oat cake with peanut butter & grapes
D Quick dinner for Emily as I'll cook steaks etc for DH & I later for a valentines dinner :hugs:- 2 fish fingers, mash potato & beans 
Milk before bed


----------



## Leliana

B - A banana (refused anything else).
L - Ham sandwich. Crisps. Grapes. Yogurt. Fruit smoothie. Small gingerbread man.
D - Spaghetti and meatballs. Strawberry fromage frais.


----------



## sue_88

B: shredded wheat, slice of toast, OJ
S: Pom bears round Morrisons
L: Chicken sandwich, chips, apple, yogurt, mini animal digestive things in Morrisons cafe
S: heart shaped chocolate lollipop!
D: sausage, carrots, broccoli, potatoes and gravy. Stewed fruit.

Will have small milk before bed.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - oatmeal

Lunch - chicken, sweet potato, broccoli and half a Brussels sprout. 

Snack - a few almonds

Dinner - chicken in white sauce with brown rice.


----------



## m2010

Pigged out a bit today ;)
B: Pancakes with fruit
S: A few chocolates & popcorn at the cinema
L: McDonalds 
S: Pitta Bread & Hummus
D: Mac & Cheese


----------



## Aoifesmum12

Yesterday Aoife had:

Sugar puffs and a fruit pot for breakfast
Bowl of grapes for a snack
A kinder egg when we went shopping

Dinner: 2 babybels, a big bowl of pasta bolognaise and a piece of cheese-tiger bread followed by a chocolate mousse

Then as she'd eaten such a big dinner quite later on I made her a picnic dinner of ham, cheese, olives, grapes, bread and hula hoops. She ate most of this then had 2 Frubes and a load of my valentines chocolates!


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: slice of toast with scrambled eggs and spring onions, bowl of cornflakes and milk 
S: 3 oat cakes, a small banana 
L: vegetable pasty 
D: rice, Kurdish vegetable stew, spiced chicken. Rice milk, chocolate and pecan cake and strawberries


----------



## m2010

B: Scrambled eggs & toast
S: Grapes & 2 custard creams
L: Jam sandwich, apple, ham slices, cheese cubes & chocolate mousse 
S: Celery Sticks
D: Chips, Fish fingers & peas


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - half a bowl of oatmeal

Lunch - a few pieces of pasta. 

Snack - a few bites of banana, 1 raspberry

Dinner - a few bites of mince. 

She's had no appetite today at all :(


----------



## wildflower79

B: not sure, hubby was feeding her while I was out cleaning the car. probably toast
S: apple
L: veg soup and bread roll
S: ice cream at the beach, banana
D: hm turkey burger, hm chips, beans, cherry toms, yogurt


----------



## JessyG

B - porridge, some of my banana toast and some of grandmas cornflakes
S - a few pieces of pear, plum and some cheese cubes. Half a pancake, milk
L - chicken sandwich, fromage frais squeezy tube
T - sausage casserole with pasta.

9oz milk before bed.


----------



## xxxLeoxxx

Breakfast: apricot wheats (shredded wheat with apricot jam inside), actimel drink 
Lunch: hard boiled egg, half a slice of wholemeal bread
Dinner: lamb hotpot, nectarine


----------



## caz_hills

Terrible eating day for Ajay today....

B - cereal and raisins with milk
Snack - apple chopped up
L - barely touched bacon, egg and toast
No snack (he didn't eat lunch)
D - lasagne, salad and garlic bread followed by pudding (he didn't eat that much)
Milk before bed


----------



## kazzzzy

B Scrambled egg & slice of toast & cup of milk
S Satsuma 
L Toasted ham & cheese sandwich & strawberry yogurt & grapes
S Oat cake with peanut butter & custard cream biscuit 
D Roast chicken, mash potato, carrots, brocolli & gravy 
Milk before bed


----------



## Aoifesmum12

Today LO had:

Breakfast: huge bowl of grapes and half a crumpet ( offered toast but refused) Ella's banana and mango fruit pouch

Lunch: fish finger happy meal and a kinder egg (we were on a girly shopping date) 

Snacks: sweet corn (from grandad while he was making Sunday dinner) 

Tea: roast beef dinner (2 x Yorkshire's,Carrots, peas, beef, a roast potato and gravy,)followed by ice cream

9oz of milk


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - half a bowl of oatmeal, a few bites of omelette. 

Snack - at the children's centre Chinese New Year celebration she had two prawn crackers, a few bites of fortune cookie, a few bites of pineapple and some mango juice. 

Lunch - chicken and pasta, one bite of cauliflower. 

Dinner - beef tortilla (beef and tortilla wrap separate of course! Nothing can be mixed! :haha:)


----------



## Leliana

B - Peanut butter on seeded toast. Two clementines.
S - Quavers.
L - Ham and cheese warburtons thin. 
S - Kinder bar.
D - Fish fingers and waffles. Strawberry fruit roll. Banana.


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: 2 bowls of oats and milk 
S: half a pear and some grapes 
L: Cheese and onion toasted sandwich, a few crisps and a chocolate finger biscuit. Some milk. 
S: mixed seeds and dried cherries, a cracker
D: lentil, pea and tomato curry, basmati rice


----------



## kazzzzy

B Porridge & raspberries & cup of milk
S Apple slices & mini choc. covered rice cake 
L Small breadroll with tuna, cheese & sweetcorn 
S Peach yogurt & rich tea biscuit
D Lasagne & slice of garlic bread 
Milk before bed


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - half a bowl of oatmeal

Snack - 2 bananas :wacko:

Lunch - ham slices, a few bites of tortilla wrap

Dinner - she refused as she wasn't feeling well


----------



## Leliana

I daren't admit what my little girl has eaten today - let's just say it involved a lot of flapjack and pancakes and not a lot else!!


----------



## xxxLeoxxx

Breakfast: apricot wheats, aptimel, grapes, melon
Lunch: beans on wholemeal bread, yoghurt
Tea: chicken dippers, smilies, beans (again!), petit filous, refused a banana


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: 1 wheatabix and milk, dried fruit (fig, cranberries and apple)
L: cheese and onion toasted sandwich, red pepper strips, carrot sticks 
S: pineapple chunks, 2 chocolate finger biscuits. Cup of milk. 
D: couscous, butter beans, hummus, peas, onion and green peppers, 2 pancakes with banana and syrup


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast- oatmeal 

Snack - raisins 

Lunch - chicken, wholewheat pasta. 

Snack - half a satsuma and a breadstick at toddler group. 

Dinner - mince, cauliflower and carrots.


----------



## mummytobe_93

Breakfast- toast with butter, cut up grapes, blueberries and banana

Lunch- bit of a mixture today- bread and butter, strawberries, some salad and crisps

Snack- bottle of milk

Tea- sausage, mash and mushy peas 
Biscotti biscuit afterwards

Before bed- milk


----------



## kazzzzy

B Scrambled egg & slice of toast & cup of milk
S Apple slices & raisins
L Vegetable soup & small bread roll 
S Strawberry yogurt & satsuma
D Salmon stir fry with noodles 
Milk before bed


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - oatmeal, a few bites of toast

Lunch - Chicken, wholewheat pasta

Snack - raisins, breadsticks 

Dinner - pasta shells in carbonara sauce, Brussels sprouts


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: oats and milk, cherries and blueberries 
L: Chilean style hotdog with guacamole and salsa, except he left all the guacamole and salsa!:dohh: salad and a few crisps. Mango 
S: ginger tea and a cracker 
D: potato, cheddar and onion frittata, carrots and peas. 3 olives.


----------



## m2010

Didn't eat much today, think he's coming down with something

B: Toast & OJ
S: 2 crackers
L: 1 slice of cheese on toast
D: Ravioli, only ate a few mouthfuls though


----------



## kazzzzy

B Toasted wholemeal bagel with peanut butter & cup of milk
S Banana 
L Pasta, tuna & cheese & strawberry yogurt
S Grapes & rich tea biscuit 
D Sweet & sour chicken with onion, carrots & pineapple & basmati rice 
Milk before bed


----------



## Aoifesmum12

Breakfast: toast, a fruit pot and a yogurt
Snack: grapes
Lunch: fish, chips and peas (we were out)
Dinner: pasta bake & garlic bread followed by 2 frubes


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - oatmeal

Snack - broccoli, a big raw carrot, half a rice cake and some almonds. 

Lunch - kidney beans, cucumber. 

Dinner - one bite of Quorn mince but she hated it! :(


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: peanut butter on toast, b satsuma and cup of milk 
S: carrot sticks, banana slices and grapes 
L: leftover vegetable frittata and baked beans
D: 1.5 potato waffles, quorn chicken style pieces, peas and sweetcorn.


----------



## Aoifesmum12

Today lo's had:
Breakfast: sugar puffs and a yogurt
Lunch: 2 boiled eggs and soldiers
Snack: hula hoops
Dinner: fish finger, peas & a few chips, a fruit pot and some ice cream


----------



## tinkerbelle93

B: A yoghurt 
S- Raisins 
L- Cream cheese sandwich, lots of grapes, bag of quavers 
S- Malted milk biscuit 
D- Cod fish cakes, waffles and baked beans


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - oatmeal, plate of broccoli, a whole raw carrot. 

Snack - raisins, Pom Bears. 

Lunch - wholewheat pasta, broccoli. 

Dinner - loads of chickpeas, a few bites of homemade banana ice cream.


----------



## kazzzzy

B Pancake with bit of maple syrup & banana
S Satsuma & raisins
L Toasted ham & cheese sandwich & mixed berry yogurt
S Apple slices & packet of pom bears 
D Hm pizza with chicken, mushrooms, sweetcorn & onion 
Milk before bed


----------



## m2010

B: Toast & Jam 
S: Skittles in the A&E waiting room 
L: Chicken Nuggets, chips, peas then ice cream (pub lunch!)
D: Small ham & pineapple pizza 
S: Carrot sticks


----------



## JessyG

B - ready brek, few of my shreddies and bite of daddies jam toast!
S -goodies apple and orange mini oaty bar, a couple of raspberry biscotti and milk
L - left of spaghetti Bolognese from last night.
T - chicken casserole, yoghurt squeeze 'em.

9oz milk before bed.


----------



## JessyG

^and 1/4 banana


----------



## Aoifesmum12

Today Lo had:
Breakfast: toast and a fruit pot
Snack: a full pear (including the core much to my horror!) 
Dinner: chicken nuggets and beans and then jelly
Snack: love hearts
Tea: sausages and something else (not too sure yet as she's sleeping at grandmas )


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: beans on toast 
S: milk 
L: quorn hot dog in a roll, some of daddy's strawberry milkshake
S: grapes 
D: vegetable stir fry, egg noodles, 2 mini spring rolls and egg fried rice.


----------



## Leliana

DD has pretty nasty nappy rash at the moment so I'm limiting fruit. It's not going down well as LO loves the stuff!

B - Apple and cinnamon hot cross bun with butter. A banana.
L - Cheese spread sandwich. A few grapes (limited though).
S - Another banana. Few raw carrots.
D - Sausage, carrots, swede mash, courgette (she tried it) and roast potato. Strawberry fromage frais.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - oatmeal

Snack - raw carrot

Lunch - a few bites of baked potato, some broccoli, cauliflower and carrots

Dinner - brown rice, kidney beans, mushrooms, piece of chocolate


----------



## kazzzzy

B Cheerios & slice of toast & blueberries & cup of milk
S Satsuma
L Omelette with ham, mushrooms & sweetcorn
S Strawberry yogurt & grapes 
D Sweet & sour chicken & egg fried rice


----------



## JessyG

Yesterday

B -Weetabix (refused) toast and butter, blueberries
S - baby bel, mini flapjack and milk
L - hard boiled egg mashed with butter, kiwi and 3/4 banana
T - pork casserole with rice, yoghurt

9 oz milk before bed


----------



## JessyG

Today 

B - ready brek, blueberries (loads of them!!)
S - mini flapjack, carrot sticks
L - homemade courgette onion and carrot soup, kiwi
T -sausage pasta and tomato sauce, yoghurt

9oz milk before bed.


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: 3 slices of French stick with peanut butter, satsuma and a few mixed seeds 
L: 2 cheesy oat cakes, cold roast chicken and carrot sticks 
S: a few bits of fruit as we were making smoothie lollies 
D: parsnip, carrot and pea barley risotto, with extra roasted parsnips and crispy onions, a smoothie lolly (banana, blackberries, cherries, raspberries and spinach)


----------



## Leliana

B - Apple and cinnamon hot cross bun. A banana.
S - Strawberry fruit roll.
L - Peanut butter sandwich. An Oreo.
D - Homemade cheese, broccoli and leek pasta bake. Few green olives. Two fish sticks. Strawberry fromage frais. Blackcurrant fruit stick.


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: Kiwifruit, blueberries and a slice of toast with peanut butter 
S: carrot sticks with cold roast chicken 
L: prawns, spinach, yellow pepper and rice with ginger and lemongrass 
S: half a packet of 'nic naks' crisps and some milk 
D: baked sweet potato with pineapple cottage cheese, Florida salad and corn on the cob


----------



## kazzzzy

B Porridge with honey & banana & cup of milk
S Grapes
L Toasted ham & cheese sandwich & satsuma
S Strawberry yogurt & malted milk biscuit
D Beef stew with mash potato 
Milk before bed


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - half a bowl of oatmeal, half a slice of toast. 

Snack - raw carrot

Lunch - half a slice of bacon, 2 mushrooms, chickpeas. 

Snack - a cookie nanny bought her

Dinner - a few pieces of pasta, a few bites of ciabatta roll.


----------



## mummytobe_93

Breakfast- tangerine, blueberries, raspberries, grapes and some toast 

Lunch- baked beans and a bit of jacket potato. Picked at a sausage roll 
After lunch- fruit grapes and raisins 

Tea- picked at a chicken casserole, broccoli and carrots. 
Some jam and bread and banana. afterwards had chocolate buttons as a treat as we were at grandparents house. 

Bed time- bottle of milk


----------



## AngelofTroy

It always makes me giggle that whenever anyone posts unhealthy food on here it's followed up with "at nanny's house/that OH gave him/because it was a special treat" :haha: I do it too so certainly not having a dig at anyone I just find it hilarious that we feel the need to justify giving our children a chocolate button or two! :rofl:


----------



## Leliana

Haha it's so true! Pud had an eating day last week that I couldn't even bring myself to post because I couldn't justify it! I think all of our toddlers eat really healthy and varied diets so I have no idea why we worry so much ;)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - oatmeal

Lunch - wholewheat pasta, half a slice of bacon, carrots

Snack - slice of apple, some satsuma, breadstick. 

Dinner - had a roast dinner and she ate some chicken, 2 roast potatoes, carrots, cauliflower


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: peanut butter on toast, and then more on 2 oatcakes because we were out of bread! Blueberries. 
S: a satsuma and a banana 
L: spinach and feta quiche and some olives. Refused goats cheese. 
S: half a ginger snap biscuit 
D: mini carrot and potato waffles, tomato and cheese crispbake, broccoli and corn on the cob. Milk.


----------



## MommyJogger

A single damn cracker. The other cracker had chicken broth on it, so was obviously completely unacceptable. And he was insulted at the offering of chicken-brothed cracker, so then refused the offer of more unadulterated crackers.


----------



## penelopejones

Breakfast: Cheerios and milk, oatmeal, and a banana, plus almond milk 

Lunch: (at preschool) I think they had chicken tettrazini and milk. A snack too but I'm not sure what. 

Snack: crackers

Supper: Chicken, rice, water chestnut and green bean casserole (wolfed it down). Two oranges.


----------



## wookie130

Mommyjogger, I see we have like-minded children. LOL!


----------



## Leliana

B - Apple and cinnamon hot cross bun. A banana.
S - Yogurt covered strawberries.
L - Peanut butter sandwich. Pom Bears.
S - Blackcurrant fruit stick. A clementine. Mini bag of Milky Way magic stars. Cup of milk.
D - Fish pie. Strawberry fromage frais.


----------



## mummytobe_93

Breakfast- banana, grapes and toast
Lunch- quiche, tomatoes and a bag of crisps 
Snack- raisins
Tea- tuna pasta bake 
Before bed- milk


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - oatmeal

Snack - breadsticks 

Lunch - went out for her birthday lunch and she had 2 fish fingers, chips, a bit of steak and 2 breaded mushrooms. 

Dinner - cheese and tomato pizza


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: wheatabix with cheerios on top, apple slices 
S: kiwifruit and sunflower seeds 
L: pasta, pesto, spinach and chickpeas 
S: raw pepper and carrot sticks, an apple 
D: puff pastry tart with roasted butternut squash, peppers, onion and grated cheese. A handful of tortilla chips and salsa.


----------



## MommyJogger

So far nothing. Again. If he skips dinner tonight and this happens again tomorrow, I think I might break and be like "Who wants a chocolate milkshake!?". If he says no to that, directly to the ER, lol. Think I can do it without feeling guilty if I blend it at home and hide a negligible amount of greens in it? ;)

Hell, maybe I'll put some breast milk in it and give it a nifty mommyblog name like "super shake".


----------



## JessyG

B - ready break and blueberries and toast! (no milk during the night = starving in the morning!!)
S - not sure as was with grandma, assume rice cakes or cheese!
L - tuna croissant, fromage frais
T - lamb stew and mashed potatoes. Banana after

9oz milk before bed


----------



## caz & bob

My dd had breakfast she has around or wholemeal toast yogurt and a cup of tea dinner she had few beans with scrambled egg then after she has chocolate bar for her tea she had beef hotpot she had Four spoonfull and didn't want it she wanted sandwichs so she had mixed cheese on them after that she had mandarins for supper she will have tea and toast xxx


----------



## CaptainMummy

Dd2...

B. Bowl of cereal, half a brioche
S. (At toddlers) mini muffin, a few skips, cracker with butter (she never ate the kiwi or blueberries that she was given)
L. cheese, ham and a handful of pom bears, followwd by a yoghurt
D. 2 fish fingers and chips, followed by a small bowl if ice cream


----------



## kazzzzy

B Boiled egg & slice of toast & cup of milk
S Banana
L Small bread roll with ham & cheese & strawberry yogurt
S Satsuma & custard cream biscuit
D Beef meatballs in a tomato sauce with pasta 
Milk before bed


----------



## HappyAnjeL

B- waffle with butter & blueberries
S- yogurt
L- chicken nuggets, fries and milk
S- lots of Blackberries Strawberries and blueberries
D- Mac and cheese with broccoli
Then ate another yogurt. 1/2 fun size pack m&ms 

No excuses for all the crap..and I bribed her with m&ms to be good at the store and chicken nuggets to not cry over having to leave my brothers :blush:


----------



## caz & bob

Dd has had today breakfast: Wholemeal toast with cup of tea and a yogurt dinner: Tuna sandwiches only ate 2 after kinder Chocolate bar &#55356;&#57195; then a banana &#55356;&#57164; come home she had a pack of skips then had spaghetti &#55356;&#57181; hoops with toast didn't eat it all for tea: She's haveing chicken and sweet corn paster after she will have mandarins and then supper she will have toast cup of tea and a yoghurt xxx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - half a bowl of oatmeal, half a croissant, one taste of nanny's yoghurt but didn't like it. 

Lunch - we went to the chip shop and she had some battered cod. 

Dinner - a few bites of pizza, some raisins. 


She hasn't been very hungry at all today as she is in pain with constipation


----------



## marielou11

A bit boring today:

DS1
B: Coco pops
S: half a chocolate bar while at the hospital 
L: Pasta with grated cheese
S: Grapes & orange
D: Spaghetti Bolognese

DS2:
B: Porridge 
S: Yogurt (at childminders)
L: Fish Pie (at childminders)
S: Apple & grapes
D: Spaghetti Bolognese


----------



## Leliana

B - Two slices of cheese spread on toast. A banana.
L - Egg and cress sandwich. Pieces of brie and bacon from my sandwich. Yogurt covered strawberries. Strawberry milk.
S - Two clementines. Raspberry fruit stick.
D - Chicken tikka masala. Few chips. Piece of poppadum. Raisins.


----------



## kazzzzy

B Boiled egg & slice of toast & cup of milk
S Satsuma
L Pasta, tuna & cheese
S Apple slices & strawberry yogurt
D Breaded cod, mash potato & beans 
Milk before bed


----------



## Aoifesmum12

Today Lo has had:
Breakfast: 1/4 of a piece of toast and a fruit pot
(Not like her she usually eats all her breakfast)

Snack: grapes and a kinder egg

Lunch: shepherds pie 

Snack: some Pringles and a piece of tiger bread

Tea: pasta bake and garlic bread


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: Malted bread and peanut butter, kiwi slices 
L: sardines, rice, spinach, leek, peas and sweetcorn
D: chip shop fish and chips, mushy peas


----------



## Leliana

B - Crumpets with peanut butter. A banana.
L - Fish fingers and waffles. Strawberry fromage frais.
S - A clementine. A few mini eggs.
D - Sweet potato cottage pie and peas. Handful of blueberries.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - half a bowl of oatmeal, a few bites of croissant. 

Lunch - pasta, cauliflower 

Snack - breadstick, piece of chocolate. 

Dinner - brown rice with chicken in white sauce.


----------



## Aoifesmum12

Today lo has had:

Breakfast- 1 piece of toast & 
A banana

Lunch- hotdog sausages, peas and pombears
And a pear and a couple of grapes

Snack- a large piece of cheese

Tea- fish pie and beans with jelly for dessert


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - 1 croissant, a few spoons of oatmeal

Snack - a raw carrot, some raisins, a chocolate coin. 

Lunch - pasta, carrots, cauliflower

Dinner - one bite of Quorn sausage but she didn't like it, brown rice.


----------



## Leliana

B - Two slices of peanut butter on toast. A banana.
L - Breaded chicken and a buttered roll. Two clementines. Blueberries.
D - Roast dinner (roast chicken, roast beef, yorkshire pudding, stuffing, carrots, cauliflower cheese). Jam tart and custard.
S - Another banana.


----------



## kazzzzy

B 2 Weetabix, blueberries & cup of milk
S Satsuma & grapes
L Scrambled egg & slice of toast 
S Apple slices & oatcake with peanut butter
D Cod gougons, mash potato, carrots & peas
Milk before bed


----------



## JessyG

B - cheerios and blueberries.
S - two mini oaty bars and two raspberry biscotti, milk
L - carrrot courgette and onion soup, slice of bread and a yoghurt
T - chicken veg and rice, banana

9oz mill before bed.


----------



## Leliana

B - Two slices of peanut butter on toast. A banana.
S - Cherry fruit stick.
L - Warburton's thin with ham (picked out ham, licked butter and left the rest!!) Few seafood sticks. Raisins.
S - Yogurt covered strawberries. Mini flapjack.
D - Chicken and butternut squash bake. Another mini flapjack.


----------



## Aoifesmum12

Breakfast; shreddies and a fruit pot

Lunch- beans on toast with grated cheese on top
Half a banana

Snack: 1/2 cornflake cake as we made them this afternoon

Tea: chicken nuggets, potato croquets and peas and a fruit pouch


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: Bread with peanut butter and 2 mandarin oranges 
S: an oat cake and an apple 
L: half a hot cross bun, some grapes and a carton of aptimil toddler milk 
S: cheese cubes, cucumber, raw pepper strips, apple slices and half a banana 
D: pasta, peppers, boiled egg, olives and feta cheese. Another oat cake before bed.


----------



## Indigo77

B - watermelon-cantaloupe-honey dew salad, kefir 
L - whole grain crackers, chicken salad, carrot & celery sticks
S - apple & asiago & cashews
D - rice pilaf, tomato & cucumber salad


----------



## sue_88

Yesterday was:

B: milk, banana, & crumpet
S: grapes and strawberries
L: tuna sandwich, cherry toms and cucumber. Strawberry yogurt
S: small piece of chocolate 
D: hm chicken burgers (with carrot and apple), sweet potato chips, cabbage & baby sweetcorn.

Milk @ bedtime


----------



## Leliana

B - Two crumpets with peanut butter. A banana. Cup of milk.
S - An apple.
L - Warburtons Thin with cheese spread (ate half). Handful of Pom Bears. A clementine. Raisins. Several cups of strawberry milk.
D - Fish fingers and potato waffles. Raspberry fruit stick.


----------



## kazzzzy

B slice & half of toast with peanut butter, banana & cup of milk 
S Grapes & mini choc covered rice cake
L 2 crackers, ham, cheese, sweetcorn, cherry tomatoes & grapes 
S Apple slices & 2 rich tea biscuits 
D HM chicken gougons, sweet potato chips & beans 
Milk before bed


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: Slice of fruit toast and 2 mandarin oranges 
L: 2 slices of bread sandwich with tuna mayonnaise and sweetcorn filling, yellow pepper strips, grapes 
S: mini packet of chocolate animal biscuits and milk
D: squash, pepper, spinach and leek frittata with grated cheese on top.


----------



## caz_hills

B - Milk then a slice of toast with jam
Snack - banana and a few small chocolate eggs
Lunch - roast chicken, potatoes, green beans and brocolli followed by raisins
Snack - carrot (raw carrot sticks)
Tea - fish fingers, waffles, peas and sweetcorn followed by a lolly (bad tea!).


----------



## kazzzzy

B Porridge with drizzle of honey & blueberries & cup of milk
S Apple slices
L Toasted ham & cheese sandwich & strawberry yogurt & grapes
S Banana & oat cake
D Beef meatballs in a tomato sauce with penne pasta 
Milk before bed


----------



## Leliana

B - One slice of peanut butter on toast. A banana.
S - Yogurt (nursery).
L - Roast dinner. Birthday cake (nursery).
D - Pitta pockets. Birthday sweeties (nursery). She also pinched some bubble and squeak when she got home!


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: plain oats and milk, a slice of toast with peanut butter and then a bit of my fruit toast. 
S: grapes 
L: couscous with peas, sweetcorn, lemon, mint and cream cheese
S: a bit of the barley and squash risotto I had for lunch, half a small ginger cake with orange buttercream icing. 
S2! Pepper strips and cucumber. 
D: not sure as I'm at work and OH gave him tea.


----------



## JessyG

B - shreddies and blueberries
S - babybel and milk
L - poached lemon sole fillet, yoghurt (refused)
T - mushroom and pepper risotto, banana before bed.


----------



## sequeena

B - alphabites and a banana
L - offered ham, cheese, cucumber and tomato and pepper hummus he only ate the ham and cheese. Oh and kiwi but he didn't eat that either
S - grapes and yogurts
D - offered roast chicken, peas and sweetcorn, cauliflower cheese and mash. Refused all

Sigh!!! I am really trying to get him to eat new things but it's so hard because it's spd related :(


----------



## Aoifesmum12

Lo's been at nursery today so she's eaten:

Shreddies for breakfast
Toast as a snack
Veg soup & garlic bread (think it was ice cream for dessert)
Fruit as a snack (don't know what kind)
Shepherds pie and a baby bel and 2 frubes for tea


----------



## mrswhitetobe

B - Cheerios
S - Banana/strawberries
L - Homemade broth
S - Fromage frais
D - Salmon, broccoli and new potatoes


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

B - Weetabix and a few dry shreddies
S - banana
L - cheese and ham sandwich, cucumber and yoghurt
S - scavenged some of his cousins left over lunch (more cheese sandwich!) grapes and a slice of Soreen 
D - cheese, ham and mushroom omelette and homemade oven chips. Yoghurt for pudding.

Milk before bed.


----------



## kazzzzy

B 2 Weetabix & cup of milk
S Banana & mini choc covered oat cake
L Chicken & veg soup & small bread roll 
S Satsuma & packet of pom bears
D 2 slices of hm pizza with ham, mushrooms, sweetcorn & cheese
Milk before bed


----------



## Leliana

B - Banana and dried fruit.
S - Skips. Apple.
L - Cheese spread sandwich.
S - Yogurt covered strawberries. Mini muffins.
D - Pasta bolognese. Fromage frais.

Plus lots of cups of milk.


----------



## Aoifesmum12

Today lo's eaten:

Weetabix and bread (she grabbed the bread off the side and was adamant she wanted it!) 

A kinder egg and a few bites of a pear

A huge bowl of pasta bolognaise, a few of my pombear crisps and some chocolate custard

More pombears this afternoon

Cheese on toast, followed by a banana, a fruit pot and 2 frubes 

Milk before bed


----------



## sue_88

B: banana, shreddies & milk. Some OJ.
S: granola bar
L: beans on toast
S: strawberries & grapes
D: cottage pie, some chocolate for pud.

Will have milk at bedtime.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - oatmeal

Snack - lettuce 

Lunch - brown rice, cauliflower, 3 mushrooms. 

Snack - 2 pumpkin seeds :haha:
2 chocolate coins. 

Dinner - wholewheat pasta, lots of broccoli


----------



## Aoifesmum12

Today Los had:

Breakfast: corn flakes, chocolate milk and a fruit pot

Snack: fruit pouch and 4 mini cocktail sausages

Dinner: sausage and chips (from the chippy) & 2 of grandpa's chocolates

Snack: a babybel 

Tea: fish pie and carrots and a bowl of grapes

Milk at bed time


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

B - shreddies
S - banana and slice of banana Soreen
S no.2 Kinder Egg (my friend bought it for him. His first one. He obvs loved it :/)
L - honey on toast and some grapes
S - ginger biscuit at nannys
D - fish, home made oven chips and peas

Milk before bed

Bit of sweet tooth day today :/


----------



## adrie

B Milk, cheerios, banana; she often shares my cereal or oatmeal too
S crackers, cheese, deli meat
L Milk, dinner leftovers: chicken skillet recipe: chicken, stuffing, peppers, onions, and mushrooms
S fruit and veggie pouch
D Milk, beef and broccoli stir fry with rice
she also has a custard for dessert


----------



## HappyAnjeL

B- blueberries, blackberries and waffle with butter (she licked the butter off took one bite and said 'put it in the garbage")
S- orange chocolate beet cookies, bite of yogurt
L- chicken, carrots & mashed potatoes ( 1 bite of it)
S- Chinese noodles and two crackers
D- Mac and cheese with broccoli then more berries


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - oatmeal 

Snack - lettuce, a few bites of cucumber. 

Lunch - wholewheat pasta, lots of broccoli, 3 mushrooms. 

Snack - half a pack of Pom Bears

Dinner - a few bites of brown rice, a few bites of banana.


----------



## kazzzzy

B Boiled egg & slice of toast & cup of milk
S Apple slices
L We were at her friend's 4th birthday party so lots of lovely party food was had - slice of ham & mushroom pizza, 2 chicken gougons, few chips, mini packet of jelly sweets, half a choc rice krispie bun, few pom bears & half slice of birthday cake, she probably would have ate more but she was too busy on the bouncy castle!! she had a ball :happydance:
D small portion of pasta, tuna & cheese


----------



## MrsEngland

B- wholewheat toast with butter, peaches and an apple fruit pouch (all three of them)
S- small cube of oreo chocolate and some quavers
L- ham sandwiches, salad, a few crisps and a slice of nanas birthday cake
S- D had an ice cream whilst feeding the ducks with nana and the other two had raisins
D- fish and chips from chippy
Milk before bed


----------



## Indigo77

B- toast, almond butter, strawberries & grapes
L- honeydew & cheese quesadilla
S- cucumber, carrots & hummus
D- romaine salad & pork loin & red potatoes


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: a croissant and a small portion of porridge with cherries 
S: apple and cup of milk
L: pasta in a tomato, red pepper and onion sauce, 2 slices of garlic bread and 2 mini quorn kiev balls 
S: another apple!
D: toad in the hole with quorn sausages, red onion, peas, sweetcorn, mashed potato and gravy.


----------



## MrsEngland

B- cinnamon and raisin oatmeal and fruit salad
S- half a cookie each
L- ham and cheese sandwiches with a few skips and strawberries
S- shared some of mine and nanas subs
D- wholewheat pasta, pesto and cheese then a fromage frais
Milk before bed


----------



## kazzzzy

B 2 Pancakes with maple syrup & cup of milk
S Banana 
L Tuna & cheese sandwich & strawberry yogurt
S Grapes & rich tea biscuit 
D Roast chicken, mash potato, carrots, swede & gravy & scoop of vanilla ice-cream after 
Milk before bed


----------



## Aoifesmum12

Yesterday (I'm gonna miss today in fear of judgement due to the unhealthy food we've both eaten:blush:)

Breakfast: cornflakes and a fruit pot
Snack: 2 pieces of bread when feeding the ducks (it was a new loaf!) 
Lunch: veg soup & a chocolate mousse
Snack: babybel 
Dinner: huge serving of lasagne and 2 slices of garlic bread then a fruit pouch 

Milk before bed


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: boiled egg and a slice of toast, orange juice and then milk
S: grapes 
L: quorn pork pie! Cheese cubes, pepper strips, apple 
D: chips... and garlic bread! Shared a pub meal with daddy and daddy's friend! A satsuma.


----------



## JessyG

Yesterday

B - 2 pancakes blueberries and grapes
S baby bel and 2 rich tea fingers
L - mashed boiled egg yoghurt
T - sausage pasta with tomato and veggie sauce.

9oz milk before bed


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - oatmeal, 1 bite of banana. 

Lunch - pasta, 1 kidney bean!

Snack - raisins 

Dinner - two spoons of rice and then refused the rest of the meal but had some peanut butter on toast a bit later.


----------



## Leliana

B - Hot cross bun with butter. A banana.
L - Cheese and bacon quiche. Handful of Skips.
S - Strawberry fruit stick.
D - Fishfingers and baked beans. Strawberry fromage frais.


----------



## kazzzzy

B Porridge & raspberries & cup of milk
S Satsuma & grapes
L 2 crackers, cheese, ham, cherry tomatoes, grapes & strawberry yogurt
S Banana & oat cake with peanut butter
D Chicken & leek pie with puff pastry & mash potato & frozen mixed veg 
Milk before bed


----------



## sue_88

B: poached egg (white only) with toast, crumpet & milk
L: tuna sandwich, Pom bears & some smoked mackerel pate on chilli crackers
S: grapes
D: Italian sausage & tomato rice. Chocolate pudding yogurt.

Milk


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: a crumpet with peanut butter and a malted milk biscuit, a cup of milk 
S: grapes and a whole red capsicum pepper that he stole from the fridge and ate round like an apple! 
L: cream cheese, bacon, leek and sweetcorn pasta 
S: an apple on the walk to the shop and a pot of melon, pineapple and grapes as a treat for walking nicely there and back.
D: tomato rice, roasted peppers, onions, garlic and chunks of quorn sausage


----------



## Leliana

B - Hot cross bun with butter. A banana.
L - Beans on toast. Big bowl of grapes.
S - Pom Bears. Fruit smoothie pouch.
D - Mediterranean chicken pasta bake with onions, peppers and courgette. Half a strawberry fromage frais. Cup of milk.


----------



## kazzzzy

B Toasted wholemeal bagel with peanut butter & blueberries & cup of milk
S Banana
L 2 Fishfingers & small bread roll & grapes after
S Mixed berry yogurt & custard cream biscuit
D Half pork chop, mash potato & cauliflower in a cheese sauce
Milk before bed


----------



## Aoifesmum12

Today: 

Breakfast: half a piece of toast, half a piece of dry bread, a fruit pot and a babybel
Snack (at nursery) toast
Lunch: cheese and potato pie and beans (not too sure what pudding was)
Snack: fruit (not sure what exactly as it was at nursery)
Tea: shepards pie and carrots and a banana

Milk at bed time


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: shreddies with milk, a satsuma
S: a large sultana scone and milk 
L: barely ate any but was offered noodles with leek, peas and celery. Ate some boiled egg and pepper strips. 
S: a pear 
D: 2 fish fingers, some mini carrot and potato waffles, roasted red onion and tomato. Mixed berries and a sliced banana. Milk.


----------



## Natasha2605

B - Summer had cheerio type and Maci had coco pops, followed by a plate of orange, apple, strawberries and raspberries which they shared and a yogurt each.
S - Not sure what Summer had at nursery, Maci had some skittles from the shop
L- Italian tomato pasta, cucumber slices and some sliced ham. 2 Oreos each
S- Bizarrely they asked for cereal again so they both had cereal and milk
D- Homemade Fish Fingers, sweetcorn/peas and Veggie Waffles.

They don't really leave anything on their plates thankfully!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - oatmeal

Lunch - wholewheat pasta, broccoli 

Snack - a few bites of cracker with cream cheese and breadstick at toddler group

Dinner - one bite of garlic bread, one pumpkin seed :dohh:


----------



## Leliana

B - Hot cross bun and butter. A banana. A clementine. Huge bowl of raisins!
S - Rich tea biscuit.
L - Bacon and cheese quiche. Half a bag of Pom Bears. Bowl of black grapes.
S - Small piece of birthday cake from her friend. Fruit smoothie pouch.
D - Chilli con carne made with baked beans, kidney beans, butter beans and turkey mince. Strawberry fromage frais.


----------



## kazzzzy

B Porridge & raspberries & cup of milk
S Apple slices & rice cake
L Scrambled egg & slice of toast 
S Mixed berry yogurt & malted milk biscuit 
D Lasagne & slice of garlic bread
Milk before bed


----------



## Aoifesmum12

Today:

Breakfast: toast, a fruit pot and 2 frubes and some milk

Lunch: a cheese sandwich and 2 biscuits at the play centre

Snack: grapes, a babybel and cheese and onion crisps

Tea: chicken pieces, oven fries and peas followed by some custard

Milk at bed time


----------



## AllyTiel

Aoifesmum12 said:


> Today:
> 
> Breakfast: toast, a fruit pot and 2 frubes and some milk
> 
> Lunch: a cheese sandwich and 2 biscuits at the play centre
> 
> Snack: grapes, a babybel and cheese and onion crisps
> 
> Tea: chicken pieces, oven fries and peas followed by some custard
> 
> Milk at bed time

Can i ask what a fruit pot and a frube is? Lol


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yesterday was:

Breakfast - oatmeal, banana

Lunch - wholewheat pasta, mushrooms, broccoli

Snack - Apple slices

Dinner - 2 pieces of pasta. She is struggling with eating dinner lately.


----------



## sue_88

B: banana, toast and milk
S: breadstick
Tuna sandwich, traps and yogurt
S: biscuit
D: cottage pie & mash, chocolate pud. Rice Krispie cake at nursery event.

Milk at bedtime


----------



## w8ing4bean

B 2 scrambled eggs and spagetti hoops, large bowl of blueberries and grapes
L sweet potato mash, fish fingers, broccoli and sweetcorn followed by a yogurt
S babybel, then we shared banana and crisps, custard cream a bit later (been out for a walk so she was quite peckish)
D lentils and carrot, sweet potato, onion, red pepper and tomato. Banana and custard.


----------



## Leliana

DD = bottomless pit.

B - Hot cross bun with butter. A banana.
S - Rich tea biscuit.
L - Cheese spread sandwich. Pom bears. Bowl of grapes.
S - Another banana. Bite of my toastie. Two mini muffins. Fruit smoothie pouch.
D - Roast chicken, savoury rice and potato salad. Strawberry fromage frais.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - oatmeal, apple slices 

Lunch - wholewheat pasta, chickpeas

Dinner - two mini potato waffles, peas, one bite of Brussels sprout.


----------



## Aoifesmum12

AllyTiel said:


> Aoifesmum12 said:
> 
> 
> Today:
> 
> Breakfast: toast, a fruit pot and 2 frubes and some milk
> 
> Lunch: a cheese sandwich and 2 biscuits at the play centre
> 
> Snack: grapes, a babybel and cheese and onion crisps
> 
> Tea: chicken pieces, oven fries and peas followed by some custard
> 
> Milk at bed time
> 
> Can i ask what a fruit pot and a frube is? LolClick to expand...

Haha...of course!

A fruit pot is just fruit puree in a yogurt style pot....my daughters 3 in June so probably far too old for them but she still enjoys them so I still give them to her and a frube is fromage frais in a squeezy tube....hence frube! :haha: xxx


----------



## Aoifesmum12

Today lo's had:
Breakfast: toast and a couple of grapes (think they were a bit sour so she didn't want the rest)

Snack: small chocolate lolly and goodies spicy tomato stars when shopping

Lunch: a piece of bread, half an egg sandwich and a babybel

Tea: lasagne and garlic bread and a dough ball 2 princess cupcakes that we'd made today

Not much in the way of fruit or veg today.... Bad mummy!


----------



## AllyTiel

Aoifesmum12 said:


> AllyTiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aoifesmum12 said:
> 
> 
> Today:
> 
> Breakfast: toast, a fruit pot and 2 frubes and some milk
> 
> Lunch: a cheese sandwich and 2 biscuits at the play centre
> 
> Snack: grapes, a babybel and cheese and onion crisps
> 
> Tea: chicken pieces, oven fries and peas followed by some custard
> 
> Milk at bed time
> 
> Can i ask what a fruit pot and a frube is? LolClick to expand...
> 
> Haha...of course!
> 
> A fruit pot is just fruit puree in a yogurt style pot....my daughters 3 in June so probably far too old for them but she still enjoys them so I still give them to her and a frube is fromage frais in a squeezy tube....hence frube! :haha: xxxClick to expand...

So just yogurt with fruit in it. Got that. However, we have nothing called fromage frais here in the US Haha!


----------



## kazzzzy

B 2 pancakes with raspberries & cup of milk
S Satsuma
L Omelette with ham, mushrooms, sweetcorn & cheese & grapes after
S Strawberry yogurt 
D I was v. tired after spring cleaning all day & didn't fancy cooking so DH went to the chippy & Emily had chips & cod gougons, she demolised them!
Milk before bed


----------



## Aoifesmum12

AllyTiel said:


> Aoifesmum12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AllyTiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aoifesmum12 said:
> 
> 
> Today:
> 
> Breakfast: toast, a fruit pot and 2 frubes and some milk
> 
> Lunch: a cheese sandwich and 2 biscuits at the play centre
> 
> Snack: grapes, a babybel and cheese and onion crisps
> 
> Tea: chicken pieces, oven fries and peas followed by some custard
> 
> Milk at bed time
> 
> Can i ask what a fruit pot and a frube is? LolClick to expand...
> 
> Haha...of course!
> 
> A fruit pot is just fruit puree in a yogurt style pot....my daughters 3 in June so probably far too old for them but she still enjoys them so I still give them to her and a frube is fromage frais in a squeezy tube....hence frube! :haha: xxxClick to expand...
> 
> So just yogurt with fruit in it. Got that. However, we have nothing called fromage frais here in the US Haha!Click to expand...

Oh really?! Sorry...that probably didn't help you much then! :haha: The fruit pot literally is just puréed fruit...no yogurt in that one....fromage frais is very much like yogurt.... I've just had to google to find out the difference as I didn't know....

Yogurt is a milk product that has been fermented and allowed to coagulate. In various cultures, yogurt may be made from the milk of cows, sheep, goats, camels, water buffaloes, and yaks. The plain yogurt found in the UK and USA is mostly made from cows milk and is fairly bland. 

'Fromage frais' is a French term for 'fresh cheese', and at its most generic, can refer to any of hundreds of varieties of cheese that have not been ripened, but are meant to be eaten shortly after theyre made. These include American cottage cheese, German quark, Italian ricotta and mozzarella, the French fromage blanc, Spanish queso fresco, and on and on. In practice, when a recipe calls for formage frais, it probably means fromage blanc, which is a creamy soft cheese made with whole or skimmed milk and cream. It has the consistency of cream cheese, but with fewer calories and less cholesterol.


----------



## Indi84

My little one (2yrs 5 months) had

B 2 Apples and bowl of cheerios and milk. He also ate a few slices of smoked salmon, hungry this morning!
S Banana
L cucumber, cheese triangle and meatballs, picnic style in the park 
S grapes
D chips, fish fingers, broccoli and a small yoghurt. 

He is a fruit fiend!


----------



## Natasha2605

Yesterday my two had :

B - Maci had cocopops, yogurt and raspberries and a pancake, Summer had cheerios.
S - Maci had carrot sticks and a wee box of raisins, not sure what Summer had at nursery
L- Summer was out with lunch with OH, Maci had a ham sandwich with tomato sauce (ew) and a little pot of jelly.
S - Both had some crisps
D- Homemade Chicken Nuggets, onion rings and garden peas.

Drinks were just Robinsons Blackcurrent Diluted Juice.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - two spoons of oatmeal, two bites of banana, small piece of toast. 

Lunch - wholewheat pasta, mushrooms

Snack - piece of chocolate

Dinner - 2 mini potato waffles, a few bites of carrot. 

She isn't eating much at the moment.


----------



## Aoifesmum12

We've been up since 4:30am due to Lo being sick so she's not eaten brilliantly today...

Breakfast a few pieces of Apple, some shreddies and a fruit pot

Lunch: 2 slices of ham, about 4/5 slices of salami and a couple of bites of pizza (we were making the pizzas and she couldn't wait until we'd finished!) a yogurt

Snack: a babybel

Tea: I gave her toad in the hole, with mash and carrots but she only ate some carrots and a few bites of sausage. Think she was overtired after our majorly early wake up call.

Milk before bed


----------



## kazzzzy

B Scrambled egg & slice of toast & cup of milk
S Banana
Dinner - We went out for a pub lunch - Roast beef, mash potato, carrots, swede, half yorkshire pudding & gravy & ice-cream & jelly for dessert
Tea - 2 oatcakes with peanut butter, satsuma & strawberry yogurt
Milk before bed


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - oatmeal, small bowl of malted wheaties cereal

Lunch - half a slice of bacon, some kidney beans

Dinner - wholewheat pasta, peas.


----------



## Leliana

DD has essentially had two meals today, both massive.

B - Banana. Sausage. Two slices of bacon. Huge HUGE portion of sauteed potatoes. Piece of fudge.
D - Roast beef, yorkshire pudding, stuffing, roast potato, roast parsnip, cauliflower cheese, carrot. Followed by tinned peaches and pears plus vanilla ice cream.

Her breakfast was so big it pretty much set her up for the whole day!!


----------



## HappyAnjeL

B- Strawberry banana fruit pouch- licked the butter off a strawberry waffle
s- one blackberry 3 big bites of mashed with gravy chicken and carrots mixed together..
l- ate the sauce and cheese off a slice of pizza- milk
s-ate the frosting off small slice of cake at a birthday party
d- One small bite of a broccoli carrot bite then used it to eat the ketchup- 2 bites of a chicken nugget- threw peas and carrots on the floor.


----------



## Indigo77

B- watermelon & oatmeal
L- chicken, rice, fruit salad
S- jello stars
D -turkey, corn, mashed potatoes, veggie salad


----------



## tinkerbelle93

B- 2 small slices of buttered toast, a yoghurt 
L- 1/2 jam sandwich, refused hummus and grapes 
S- milk at nursery, refused Apple slices 
D- half a salmon and broccoli fish cake, spaghetti hoops 
S- oat cakes


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - oatmeal

Lunch - brown rice, one kidney bean, a few grapes. 

Snack - half an apple, breadstick. 

Dinner - wholewheat pasta, a few bites of broccoli, a few segments of tangerine.


----------



## Leliana

B - Two slices of toast with peanut butter. An apple. A flapjack.
S - Strawberry cupcake (she gave me two for Mothers Day so I shared them with her).
L - Half a bagel with cream cheese. Black grapes.
S - Fruit smoothie.
D -Spaghetti and meatballs. Strawberry fromage frais. Cup of milk.


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: an apple while I made breakfast, porridge with blueberries and cherries, then a slice of toast with cheese spread as he was still hungry! 
L: 1 egg omelette with cheese and baked beans - refused avocado 
S: small maple syrup cupcake
D: chana dahl with wholegrain pilau rice


----------



## tinkerbelle93

B- 1 small slice of toast, 1 fromage frai 
S- refused grapes, raisins and Apple slices 
L- 2 oatcakes and a piece of cheese, refused hummus and satsuma 
S- milk at playgroup, refused banana 
D- half a salmon and broccoli fish cake and all his spaghetti hoops, yoghurt and organix oaty bar afterwards


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - one crumpet, half a banana. 

Lunch - steak, rice

Dinner - slice of garlic bread, some pumpkin seeds.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

B-Sausages
snack-skips and ginger nut
l- cucumber,tomato,pasta,Tuna
snack- grapes
D- chicken,peppa,jacket spud


----------



## Leliana

B - Banana. Strawberry fruit stick.
S - Mini muffin. Half a bag of Pom bears.
L - Half a bagel with cream cheese. Two slices of ham. Grapes.
D - Fish fingers (threw waffles and peas on floor). Refused a yogurt. Finally ate another banana before bed.


----------



## kazzzzy

B Porridge & peanut butter & blueberries & cup of milk
S Satsuma
L Toasted ham & cheese sandwich & strawberry yogurt
S Packet of pom bears while waiting on the St. Patrick's Day parade
D Baked ham, mash potatoes, carrots & peas 
Milk before bed


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - a few spoons of oatmeal

Snack - grapes, apple slices

Lunch - steak, a few chips

Dinner - brown rice, slice of garlic bread


----------



## MrsEngland

B- wholewheat bagel with almond butter and strawberries
S- raisins
L- wholewheat pasta, passata, tuna, mixed veg and cheese, then a fromage frais.
S- plain popcorn and some more raisins
D- sausage, oven chips and carrots followed by another fromage frais

Milk before bed


----------



## Zephram

Breakfast - scrambled eggs and toast
Snack - fluffy milk and part of an apple muffin at a cafe
Lunch - marmite and cheese sandwich, bowl of grapes
Snack - little bit of yoghurt and chopped apple
Dinner - spaghetti with lamb and vege sauce, more chopped tomatoes on the side, and then ate some of my toast and apricot jam before bed (pregnancy snack!)

He ate heaps today, he had his swimming lesson.


----------



## kazzzzy

B Scrambled egg & slice of toast & cup of milk
S Grapes
L 3 crackers, cheese, ham, cherry tomatoes, grapes & mixed fruit yogurt
S Banana & oat cake with peanut butter
D Pasta bolognaise 
Milk before bed


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: potato scone with wholenut peanut butter, a plum and then some natural Greek yoghurt with cherries and oats sprinkled on top. 
S: leek and parsley omelette strips, frozen carrot sticks and another plum
L: small cheese sandwich and half a hot cross bun 
D: mixed vegetable and pesto pasta


----------



## HappyAnjeL

yesterday...
B- blackberries, blueberries & licked the frosting off a strawberry doughnut
S- cantaloupe, grapes, blackberries, 2 crackers
L- 2 chicken nuggets-refused peas
s- 1/2 strawberry yogurt
d- 1 bite chicken mashed potato gravy carrots (mashed together)

bowl of cheerios before bed

today shes had a bowl of cheerios and 2 grapes- refused cantaloupe, pineapple and honeydew


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - half a slice of bacon, some grapes

Lunch - wholewheat pasta, one Brussels sprout. 

Dinner - rice, cauliflower, raw carrot


----------



## Aoifesmum12

Today.......

Breakfast bowl of shredies, glass of milk and 1.5 fruit pots

Snack: 2 baby bels and a banana, the crusts off my toast & a Miller yogurt drink

Dinner: most of a sausage roll and a breakaway 

Tea: hardly anything..... 2 chips and a few peas :nope: (we were out) so had some toast and milk when we got home 

Milk before bed


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: toast and peanut butter, a plum 
S: a small pear, frozen carrot sticks and some spring greens 
L: barley, haricot beans and wheatberries with sardines and SEVEN cherry tomatoes! (Micah has refused to even try a cherry tomato for the past six months!)
S: an apple and a pack of mini cheddars 
D: udon noodles and stir fried peppers, red onions, sweetcorn, cabbage and ginger in a spicy tomato sauce. Milk.


----------



## MrsEngland

Yesterday-
B- honey cheerios with milk and blueberries
S- bowl of strawberries
L- wholewheat almond butter sandwich, a few quavers and a fromage frais
S- a banana and a mini gingerbread man
D- fish and chips
S- milk before bed


----------



## kazzzzy

B 2 Weetabix, blueberries & cup of milk
S Banana
L Small wrap with chicken, cheese & sweetcorn & grapes after
S Blackberry yogurt & satsuma
D Half Pork chop, mash potato, carrots & peas
Milk before bed


----------



## Aoifesmum12

Breakfast: shredies, a piece of dry bread :dohh: and a glass of milk

Snack: another piece of bread on the way home from food shopping 

Lunch: pasta bolognaise with loads of cheese on top and another glass of milk a chocolate yogurt

Snack: a bowl of honey loops and milk

Tea: pasta shapes with toast but hardly ate any so had a yogurt and a fruit pot

A cake that we made today

Milk before bed


----------



## MrsEngland

B- honey cheerios with milk and blueberries
S- mini gingerbread men and a few quavers
L- wholewheat cheese and cucumber sandwich, apple slices with almond butter to dip and some yoghurt raisins.
S- nursery
D- bubble and squeak
S- banana and milk


----------



## Aoifesmum12

Yesterday:
Honey loops and a fruit pot and milk

A mini hot chocolate in Costa and a kinder egg

Dinner: Cheese on toast and a banana

Snack: piece of bread, a cheese string and some salami and some honey loops

Tea: home made pizza, a yogurt and some chocolate fingers.


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: a hot cross bun and a plum 
S: frozen carrot sticks and milk
L: sweet chili flavour cream cheese sandwich, 2 cherry tomatoes, raw carrot, almonds and raisins 
S: a small apple and 2 'go ahead' biscuits after swimming 
D: baked sea bream, roasted leeks, peppers, garlic, lemon and courgette with green lentils


----------



## kazzzzy

B 2 pancakes with maple syrup & cup of milk
S Banana
L Small bread roll with ham & cheese & strawberry yogurt
S Satsuma & small ice cream cone (to celebrate the lovely sunny day:happydance:)
D Roast chicken, mash potato, small roast potato, carrots, brocolli & gravy & custard cream biscuit after 
Milk before bed


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - half a bowl of oatmeal, 1 almond

Lunch - a few bites of steak, some spaghetti, one bite of broccoli. 

Snack - big raw carrot, 1 Ryvita. 

Dinner - brown rice, cauliflower, 1 segment of a tangerine.


----------



## Cariad_x

B: banana Weetabix and a pancake 
s: pear and a biscuit 
L: pasta and chicken bake, 2x yoghurt tubes and an orange 
S: grapes and half a crumpet 
D: salmon and haddock fish pie with peas and sweetcorn


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: a plum, 2 scrambled eggs and a slice of wholemeal toast, some melon slices 
S: carrot sticks and hummus 
L: tortilla wrap with chicken, lettuce and Greek yoghurt, cucumber slices and cherry tomatoes 
S: 3 peanut butter oat balls and berry tea
D: quorn and bean spaghetti bolognaise with lots of veg in. Greek yoghurt and kiwifruit


----------



## kazzzzy

B Porridge with peanut butter & cup of milk
S 2 mini choc rice cakes & grapes 
L Omelette with mushrooms, onion, sweetcorn & cheese & grapes after
S Strawberry yogurt & satsuma
D Beef meatballs in a tomato sauce & penne pasta 
Milk before bed


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - half a Ryvita. Wouldnt eat anything else 

Lunch - steak, pasta 

Snack - breadstick at toddler group, a few bites of gingerbread man her grandparents brought her

Dinner - brown rice


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: kiwifruit, plum and yoghurt with oats sprinkled over 
S: mini apple rice cakes and a mini milky bar 
L: cheese and onion toasted sandwich, tomatoes, carrot sticks and a plum 
S: blueberries and a cup of milk 
D: couscous with peas and carrots and hummus


----------



## MrsEngland

B- mushroom omelette with baked beans
S- carrot sticks and homemade humus, pack of mini cheddars
L- pasta carbonara followed by a yoghurt
S- apple slices and a banana each
D- ham and cheese sandwiches 
S- milk before bed


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - bowl of oatmeal, toast

Snack - bite of banana

Lunch - pasta

Snack - breadsticks 

Dinner - brown rice, raw carrot


----------



## Leliana

B - Hot cross bun and butter. A banana. Cup of milk.
S - Bowl of blueberries and raisins.
L - Wholemeal bread and cheese spread sandwich. Handful of Pom bears.
S - Half another hot cross bun. Cup of milk.
D - Spaghetti bolognaise. Fromage frais. Half an apple.


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: peanut butter on toast, a bite of a hobnob biscuit a plum and half a pear
S: half a flapjack and some quavers, half a slice of toast and jam 
L: half a wholemeal pitta with cheese spread, crumpet with butter, cheese cubes, quorn pieces and an apple 
S: a raw carrot and some milk
D: frittata of butternut squash, peas and onions, chunks of cold roast chicken


----------



## kazzzzy

B Boiled egg & slice of toast & cup of milk
S Banana 
L Toasted ham & cheese sandwich & peach yogurt & grapes 
S Apple slices & malted milk biscuit
D Sweet & sour chicken & egg fried rice 
Milk before bed


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - oatmeal, some crumpet, apple slices 

Lunch - a few bites of chicken, pasta

Snack - small cake she made at toddler group

Dinner - breaded chicken, brown rice


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: Porridge with peanut butter, a plum 
S: an apple 
L: leftover frittata, tomatoes and bread sticks 
S: pepper strips 
D: potato and sweet potato wedges, half a wholemeal pitta, 3 mini cheese and tomato crisp bakes, hummus and salad and pineapple


----------



## Leliana

B - Bowl of muesli. Half a banana. Cup of strawberry milk.
L - Bagel with cheese spread. Two cups of milk.
S - Two crispy bites in Costa and a fruit smoothie pouch.
D - Chicken, spinach pasta, sweetcorn, bean salad and one cherry tomato (!)


----------



## ellaford

she's not a toddler anymore but:

Breakfast: Coco pops 
Snack: Sweets & popcorn while watching movies
Lunch: Chicken salad wrap, apple & grapes, yogurt & some doritos
Dinner: Chicken fried rice from the chinese with a few chips


----------



## sue_88

My lo was a bit 'off' today:

B: milk, two bits of English muffin, sips of OJ.
S: 2 biscuits
L: beans
S: a few spoonfuls of my curry & rice at 2ish
D: bolognese sauce, couple of gummy bears

8oz night formula


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: 2 mini croissants and a pear. ginger tea
L: roast potatoes, half a creamy vegetable pie, cauliflower, carrots, spring greens, Yorkshire pudding and gravy. Milk
S: small chocolate penguin from Christmas stocking! Thought we'd better get the Christmas chocolate eaten before Easter haha 
D: frittata with butternut squash and peas


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - one spoon of oatmeal 

Lunch - pasta, almonds, half a banana

Snack - a chocolate ladybird shape at toddler group 

Dinner - slice of garlic and cheese pizza


----------



## sue_88

B: milk, banana, toast then some OJ.
L: cheese sandwich, mini cheddars
D: HM chicken, carrot and apple burgers, broccoli.
S: crumpet

Will have 7oz nighttime formula at bedtime


----------



## bm11

So far she's had:

Breakfast: French Toast & Strawberries
Snack: Fruit at preschool
Lunch: Chorizo & Red Onion pizza
Dinner: Not had it yet but she's having Mac N Cheese.


----------



## Leliana

B - Toasted hot cross bun with butter.
L - Warburtons Thin with cheese spread. Handful of cherry tomatoes.
S - Piece of ploughman's cob.
D - Breaded chicken, macaroni cheese, more cherry tomatoes. Followed by blueberries.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - half a bowl of oatmeal, a few bites of peanut butter on toast

Lunch - pasta, cauliflower and broccoli

Snack - small chocolate egg at toddler group, some almonds, half a banana

Dinner - half a potato waffle, a slice of bacon, grapes.


----------



## Leliana

B - Hot cross bun with butter. Half an apple.
L - Chicken sandwich. Two fromage frais pouches. Apple slices and grapes. Animal biscuits.
D - Fishfingers and potato waffles.


----------



## kazzzzy

B 2 Weetabix, blueberries & cup of milk
S Banana 
L Small bread roll with ham & cheese & strawberry yogurt
S Apple slices & mini choc covered rice cake 
D Beef meatballs in a tomato sauce & pasta 
Milk before bed


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: porridge with peanut butter, half a pear
S: a banana 
L: sweet potato, butter bean and squash soup, a slice of bread and pepper strips 
S: handful of wheat crunchies and blueberries
D: spinach, lentil and cauliflower curry with brown rice, apple slices


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - half a bowl of oatmeal, 1/3 of a banana. 

Lunch - pasta, cauliflower, broccoli 

Snack - rice crispie cake she made at toddler group, some almonds, half a banana. 


Dinner - one bite of fish, a few bites of bread.


----------



## kazzzzy

B Toasted wholemeal bagel with peanut butter & cup of milk
S Satsuma & rich tea biscuit 
L Omelette with mushrooms, onion, sweetcorn & peas & grapes after
S Blackberry yogurt & mini choc rice cake
D Salmon, mash potato, carrots & peas 
Milk before bed


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - a few spoons of oatmeal, half a banana, handful of almonds. 

Snack - most of an apple. 

Lunch - a few bites of tortilla wrap, half a slice of bacon, some broccoli 

Snack - half a rice cake, a few bites of cheese

Dinner - refused. She was really tired and has a bit of a cold so I don't think she was feeling well.


----------



## Leliana

B - Crumpet with peanut butter. Half a sausage. Half a hash brown. Few bites of bacon. Few spoons of beans.
L - Ham sandwich. Half a banana. Fromage frais.
S - Two squares of chocolate.
D - Spaghetti bolognaise.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - a few bites of toast 

Lunch - one cracker, some breadsticks, cheese. 

Dinner - pasta 

She hasn't had much of an appetite today


----------



## Bevziibubble

Today:

Breakfast - one spoon of oatmeal 

Snack - raw carrot, a few bites of a cake while visiting family

Lunch - brown rice with chicken in white sauce, half a banana

Dinner - refused :(


----------



## Leliana

B - Crumpet with peanut butter. Banana.
L - Quavers. Grapes. Few pieces of melon (refused 'proper' lunch).
S - Another banana.
D - Fish pie.


----------



## Emma23

DS:
Breakfast - Eggs with Ham, cheese & chives with a smoothie.
Lunch - BBQ Chicken sandwich, a few bites of my OH's sushi, some fruit & a cookie
Snack - Orange Cranberry muffin.
Dinner - Not eaten yet but we're having Spaghetti & Meatballs

DD:
Breakfast - Eggs & Toast
Snack - A few grapes & half a breadstick
Lunch - Chicken Sandwich, raisins, apple & a cookie
Snack - Orange Cranberry muffin
Dinner - Will be Spaghetti & meatballs


----------



## kazzzzy

B 2 Pancakes with small bit of maple syrup & cup of milk
S Satsuma
L we were at a birthday party so lots of lovely party food - sausage roll, 2 chicken gougons, half slice of ham & pineapple pizza & some jelly sweets, crisps & bite of birthday cake from my plate
D Small portion of pasta in a tomato sauce, she was too tired after the party to eat 
Milk before bed


----------



## Zephram

Yesterday - carb central: :haha:

B - scrambled eggs on toast
L - ham and cheese toasted sandwich, banana
S - yoghurt, naughty little bowl of chips, which he never has but no harm in the odd treat
D - Pasta with brocolli, cup of milk a bit later


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - half a slice of peanut butter on toast 

Snack - 1 biscuit, 3 mini eggs at grandparents house 

Lunch - half a fish finger and one bite of chip when we went out for lunch

Dinner - refused


She has no appetite at all recently :(


----------



## Bevziibubble

Today:

Breakfast - bowl of oatmeal, two grapes

Lunch - pasta, half a banana

Snack - piece of chocolate

Dinner - a few spoons of brown rice, half a raw carrot.


----------



## kazzzzy

B Corn flakes & blueberries & cup of milk
S Apple slices & grapes
L Potato waffle with scrambled egg
S Grapes & few pieces of chocolate from her easter eggs (the sooner they are gone the better, I might have to help her eat them!)
D We had leftover lamb in a curry but Emily didn't like it so she had a small pizza with ham, mushrooms & sweetcorn 
Milk before bed


----------



## Emma23

DS:
Breakfast - Banana Pancakes
Lunch - P&J Sandwich, handful of pretzels, apple slices & grapes
Snack - Chocolate bar for being a star at his appointment!
Dinner - Will be having Pasta with roasted broccoli.

DD:
Breakfast - Just toast, she didn't want much
Snack - A plum
Dinner - P&J Sandwich, a few apple slices
Snack - Cucumber & ranch dip
Dinner - will be pasta with roasted broccoli


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - oatmeal, bowl of grapes, a few bites of banana. 

Lunch - pasta, one bite of broccoli 

Dinner - brown rice, one bite of Quorn sausage


----------



## Emma23

DS (didn't want to eat much today :( )
Breakfast - Half a glass of Avocado smoothie
Lunch - 1/4 of a ham sandwhich, handful full of potato chips
Snack - Half an apple
Dinner - Few mouthfuls of pizza

DD
Breakfast - Scrambled eggs with cheese & tomato 
Snack - half an apple
Lunch - Ham sandwhich, grapes, potato chips & a yogurt
Dinner - Pizza & some salad


----------



## Indigo77

B - maple banana oatmeal
L - chicken & cucumber & carrots
S - tangerine & banana & asiago
D - Greek salad & lemon roasted potatoes


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - a few spoons of oatmeal, some red grapes, a few slices of apple. 

Lunch - pasta, small banana

Snack - a few bites of cracker and cream cheese, some slices of banana at toddler group

Dinner - a few bites of chicken, brown rice.


----------



## kazzzzy

B Boiled egg & slice of toast & cup of milk
S Satsuma
L Pasta, tuna & cheese 
S Strawberry yogurt & rich tea biscuit 
D Mild chicken curry with pineapple, onion & mushrooms & basmati rice
Milk before bed


----------



## Emma23

DS:
Breakfast - Scrambled eggs & Cheese
Lunch - Chicken salad with apples & cranberries
Snack - We made some Peanut butter chocolate chip cookies
Dinner - Bean and cheese quesadilla

DD:
Breakfast - Cereal & Fruit
Snack - Banana with almond butter
Lunch - Chicken salad with apples & cranberries
Dinner - Half of a Bean and cheese quesadilla then a cookie afterwards


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - a few spoons of oatmeal, 1 banana. 


Snack - red grapes

Lunch - toasted muffin with peanut butter 

Snack - an ice cream

Dinner - pasta


----------



## Leliana

B - Bowl of raisin and almond granola. Banana. Milk.
S - Fruit stick. Apple.
L - Small ham sandwich. Few hula hoops. Peach fromage frais. Small biscuit.
D - Potato waffles and beans (ate very small amount).


----------



## Emma23

DS:
Breakfast - Cereal
Lunch - Half a ham salad sandwich, a plum & some potato chips
Snack - Ants on a log
Dinner - Mac and Cheese

DD:
Breakfast - Scrambled eggs & cheese
Snack - Some banana walnut loaf
Lunch - Ham salad sandwich, a plum, yogurt & potato chips
Snack - Ants on a log
Dinner - Mac & cheese and a slice of OH's pizza


----------



## kazzzzy

B Scrambled egg & slice of toast & cup of milk
S Banana
L 3 crackers, ham, cheese, cherry tomatoes, grapes & stawberry yogurt
S Apple slices & grapes
D Half chicken breast, mash potato, carrots, sweetcorn & gravy 
Milk before bed


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - oatmeal, banana, grapes 

Lunch - pasta, broccoli, cauliflower, grapes

Snack - piece of chocolate 

Dinner - slice of pizza, more grapes!!


----------



## AnneD

Emma23 said:


> DS:
> Breakfast - Cereal
> Lunch - Half a ham salad sandwich, a plum & some potato chips
> Snack - Ants on a log
> Dinner - Mac and Cheese
> 
> DD:
> Breakfast - Scrambled eggs & cheese
> Snack - Some banana walnut loaf
> Lunch - Ham salad sandwich, a plum, yogurt & potato chips
> Snack - Ants on a log
> Dinner - Mac & cheese and a slice of OH's pizza

Am I the only one who had to google ants on a log? :haha:


----------



## Leliana

B - Hot cross bun and butter. Banana.
S - Bag of Quavers after swimming.
L - Missed as too tired.
S - Cucumber sticks (yes!!! 1st time she's ever actually eaten them!!) Raspberry fruit stick.
D - Spinach and ricotta tortellini with tomato sauce. Yogurt covered strawberries.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - half a crumpet, a few spoons of oatmeal, some grapes

Lunch - pasta and broccoli

Snack - Ice cream, grapes

Dinner - brown rice, cauliflower, banana


----------



## sue_88

Yesterday:
B: Ham, Poached Eggs on Toast. OJ.
S: small milky bar
L: Cheese sandwich, some tomato crisps. Yogurt
D: chicken salad, choc pudding.

6oz goodnight milk.

Today:
B: banana and toast.
L: ham sandwich, mini cheddars. Cadburys egg thing (bloody Easter)
D: chicken and mushroom risotto. Yogurt.

5oz cows milk


----------



## liz1985

B- banana, strawberries and yogurt

L- bread and butter, cheese cubes, grapes, pear and cucumber

D- chicken, brocoli, cauliflower, carrots, sweet potato mash, new potatoes, roast potatoes, stuffing and yorkshire pudding. Noah hardly touched tea, esme ate it all!


----------



## JessyG

B - two pancakes with butter, orange segments grapes and blueberries.
S - babybel, googies mini oaty bite cup of milk
L - mashed boiled egg, kiwi fruit
D - lamb ragu with macaroni pasta. Half a banana.

8oz milk before bed.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

B- toast 
S- raisins 
L- fish and vegetable bites, mash 
S- grapes 
D- chicken, chips, beans at pub 
S- ice cream


----------



## kazzzzy

B 2 pancakes with strawberries & cup of milk
S Satsuma
L Toasted cheese sandwich & strawberry yogurt
S packet of pom bears & grapes
D Lasagne & slice of garlic bread & fromage frais after


----------



## Indigo77

B - watermelon, toast, asiago 
L - apple, toast, smoked Gouda 
S - cucumber, carrots, grape tomatoes, hummus
D - wild rice, lemon spinach & chickpeas, lemon chicken


----------



## sue_88

B: banana & grapes, OJ.
S: hot chocolate after a walk
L: cheese, tomatoes, crackers. Banana.
S: Bourbon biscuit
D: chicken, carrots, roast parsnips and mash with gravy.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - two slices of toast, some grapes

Lunch - half a slice of bacon, broccoli

Snack - piece of chocolate, raw carrot

Dinner - Chicken, pasta and cauliflower


----------



## Leliana

B - Hot cross bun with butter. Banana.
S - Bag of Pom Bears. Fruit smoothie pouch. Another banana.
L - Missed as had an early nap.
D - Piece of pork. Roast potato. Carrot and swede mash. Yorkshire pudding. Tried a piece of broccoli. Strawberry trifle for dessert.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - bowl of oatmeal, half a crumpet

Lunch - pasta, broccoli, grapes

Snack - frozen banana

Dinner - a few bites of omelette, slice of bacon, grapes.


----------



## Leliana

B - Hot cross bun and butter. Banana.
S - Quavers.
L - Sundried tomato bread with ham and cucumber (she left lots of bread and only nibbled the cucumber).
S - Yogurt covered strawberries. Two crackers. Fruit smoothie pouch.
D - Fish pie. Apple. Half a banana.


----------



## JessyG

B - shreddies and a few pieces of grapes
S - a Satsuma and a mini oat bar
L - lentil soup slice of bread and a yoghurt
T - sausage pasta in tomato and veg sauce
Small banana

6oz milk before bed.


----------



## sue_88

B: wheetabix, toast. OJ.
L: Pasta Bianca at Pizza Express, then we shared a brownie
D: tomato & beef soup. Yogurt.

8oz milk


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - oatmeal, grapes 

Lunch - brown rice, baby carrots 

Snack - frozen banana

Dinner - pasta, a few peas, some almonds


----------



## kazzzzy

B Corn flakes, a banana & cup of milk
S Satsuma
L Pasta, tuna & cheese
S Strawberry yogurt & apple slices
D Salmon stirfry with noodles & mixed veg 
Milk before bed


----------



## MelliPaige

leo ate 1 scrambled egg and like 2 bites of toast before he ripped it up and threw it in the floor..then he gnawed on a teething biscuit and threw it down too lol
lunch he ate a peanut butter smeared on a cracker and a handful of grapes cut in half...then a few bites of tomato off my sandwich


----------



## MelliPaige

Bevziibubble said:


> Breakfast - oatmeal, grapes
> 
> Lunch - brown rice, baby carrots
> 
> Snack - frozen banana
> 
> Dinner - pasta, a few peas, some almonds

whats the texture of the frozen banana? my son would love that if it wasnt too hard


----------



## tinkerbelle93

B- A few bites of buttered toast 
L- Cheese spread sandwich, babybel, organix oat bar 
S- Tomatoes at nursery 
D- Three spoonfuls of cottage pie 
S- Raisins, piece of plain french bread


----------



## sue_88

B: toast, oj.
S: shortbread biscuit
L: tuna sandwich, few crisps, cherry tomatoes. Couple of white choc buttons
D: beef stew with carrots, suede & mash. Strawberry & grape fruit salad.

7oz


----------



## Bevziibubble

MelliPaige said:


> Bevziibubble said:
> 
> 
> Breakfast - oatmeal, grapes
> 
> Lunch - brown rice, baby carrots
> 
> Snack - frozen banana
> 
> Dinner - pasta, a few peas, some almonds
> 
> whats the texture of the frozen banana? my son would love that if it wasnt too hardClick to expand...

It was quite hard, but she just nibbles away at it! You can leave it out of the freezer for a while so it will be softer, or you can blend it and it goes the same texture as ice cream. So yummy and healthy! :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Today:

Breakfast- oatmeal, slice of toast 

Snack - frozen banana

Lunch - chicken in white sauce with brown rice

Dinner - pasta, broccoli, cauliflower, grapes.


----------



## kazzzzy

B 2 Weetabix, blueberries & cup of milk
S Grapes & mini choc covered rice cake
L Omelette with ham, mushrooms, sweetcorn & cheese
S Natural yogurt with raspberries 
D Breaded cod, mash potato & beans & fromage frais after 
Milk before bed


----------



## sue_88

B: shreddies & milk, OJ
S: at nursery
L: tuna sandwich, crisps, yogurt, fruit salad
S: at nursery
D: chilli and rice, chocolate pudding yogurt.

8oz milk


----------



## JessyG

B - shreddies
S - baby bel and satsuma cup of milk
L - omelette and yoghurt for after
T - steak and mushroom stroganoff (didn't eat much even though it was yummy!)
Apple fruit bar and a banana

9oz milk before bed.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - bowl of oatmeal

Snack - banana

Lunch - chicken in white sauce with brown rice 

Snack - almonds, grapes, a few raisins 

Dinner - 1 bite of Quorn sausage, pasta, cauliflower


----------



## kazzzzy

B 2 slices of toast with peanut butter, raspberries & cup of milk
S Banana
L Toasted cheese sandwich, mixed berry yogurt & satsuma
S Raspberries & custard cream biscuit
D Lasagne & slice of garlic bread 
Milk before bed


----------



## Leliana

B - Teacake and butter. A banana.
S - Quavers.
L - Sesame seed bagel with cream cheese and ham. Grapes.
S - An apple.
D - Cod and chips. More grapes.


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: peanut butter on crumpet and half a pancake 
S: mango 
L: tuna and mushroom pasta with sweetcorn, carrot sticks and grapes after 
S: an apple
D: potato and carrot waffles, cauliflower pea and carrot in a cheese sauce. Natural yoghurt


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - boiled egg, bowl of oatmeal. 

Lunch - we went to Mcdonalds while we were out. She just had a few fries as she wasn't very hungry 

Snack - two breadsticks 

Dinner - pasta, peas


----------



## Leliana

B - Peanut butter on toast. A banana.
S - Quavers.
L - Sesame seed bagel with houmous. Slices of ham. Handful of grapes.
S - Half an apple. Few mini muffins. Fruit puree pouch.
D - Spaghetti and meatballs.


----------



## AngelofTroy

SO MUCH FOOD! 

B: Shreddies with milk and grapes, then a slice of toast with beans as daddy had some and Micah insisted!
S: organix oat bar, a potato scone and carrot sticks 
L: Pasta with pesto, spinach, onion and sundried tomato 
S: a whole capsicum pepper, a pear, a slice of wedding cake 
D: sausage, apple, potato, onion and parsnip traybake, a cup of milk


----------



## minties

Sophie:

-2 boiled eggs and a piece of buttered toast
-Chicken breast with a basic sauce made from cream cheese and thai green curry paste
-Half an apple, half a capsicum, some salami
-Salmon, boiled new potatoes, baby carrots, roast broccoli and cauliflower with butter and garlic

Thomas had the same but bigger portions, plus a chocolate biscuit, an orange and some cheese at preschool.


----------



## JessyG

B - cheerios and half a croissant 
S - Satsuma grapes rich tea finger and cup of milk
L - chicken salad (didn't eat much) so switched to spaghetti hoops on toast 
T - lamb ragu with macaroni pasta
Half a banana 

12oz milk before bed!!!


----------



## Aoifesmum12

Breakfast: 1.5 weetabix with milk, a pear and a cup of juice

Snack: a piece of bread

Lunch: 2 pieces of ham and a ham & cheese pizza made from a wholemeal warburtons thin ( so tasty!), a bowl of grapes and half a kinder egg.

Snack: a few wotsits at soft play

Dinner: a baby bel, a chunk of extra mature cheese, a cheese slice (she was hungry whilst I was making tea after running around the soft play centre for 2 hours) 2 fish fingers, a turkey drummer, peas and a couple of chips (didn't eat it all as she bit her tongue) chocolate ice cream

9oz milk at bed time


----------



## Leliana

B - Two slices of cheese spread on toast. An apple.
s - Pom bears.
L - Cheese sandwich. Fruit yo-yo. Cookie.
S - Strawberry, apple and carrot smoothie.
D - Homemade spiced pork mince and onion meatballs, strips of pitta bread, cucumber sticks and natural yogurt.


----------



## liz1985

Yesterday.

B- 1/2 bagel with nutella, 1/2 banana and raspberries.

L- cheese sandwhich, cucumber slices, a bit of chocolate egg

D- spagetti and meatballs, yogurt

S- appple slices and kiwi


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - oatmeal, half a crumpet

Lunch - pasta and cauliflower 

Snack - grapes, almonds 

Dinner - chicken in white sauce with brown rice


----------



## liz1985

Not had a very healthy day. Gave them a bit of a crappy lunch thinking we were having a healthy dinner then OH wanted to go out for dinner.

B- shreddies and banana

L- sausage roll, quavers, strawberries and kiwi

D- noah- pizza and chips, ice cream, and about 5 mini puddings from the all you can eat deserts
esme- pasta carbanara, chips, corn on the cob, veg samosa, onion bagji, prawn cracker, mini swiss roll and a few bites of apple crumble.


----------



## sue_88

B: tiger bread toast, milk, then some OJ later
L: poached salmon, prawns, cucumber & tomato
D: meatloaf, new potatoes and salad. Plum spong pudding.

Milk at bedtime x


----------



## JessyG

B - cheerios, half a slice of French toast
S - apple bar, Satsuma and a mini milk!!!
L - melted cheese on toast, tomato 
T - homemade breaded cod bits, carrots brocoli and sweet corn, potato shapes

Milk before bed


----------



## Natasha2605

Yesterday my two had :

B - summer had cereal and maci had toast. Followed by a yogurt and some melon. 
S- both kids had some Pom bears crisps at softplay. Maci had an orange and summer had an apple also. 
L- chicken noodles with cucumber slices and red pepper sticks. 
D- both were very tired and lunch wasn't until 2pm today so quick dinner of sausage rolls and baked beans. Followed by some jelly. 
S- both kids had a slice of toast before bed.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Toast
iced shortbread

Mango
Pitta
cucumbet

Spaghetti pasta
pesto


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - 3.5 slices of toast!

Lunch - bacon pasta and cauliflower 

Snack - banana, 2 pieces of chocolate

Dinner - chicken in white sauce with brown rice - she loves this!


----------



## Leliana

B - 3 slices of cheese spread on toast. A banana. Cup of milk.
S - Cup of milk.
L - Sausage, grated cheese, crackers, cherry tomatoes, sweetcorn.
S - Yogurt covered strawberries.
D - Beef lasagne and more sweetcorn. Grapes. Strawberry, apple and carrot smoothie. Small malteaser bunny.

In short. A LOT. She is tiny, I have no idea where it goes!


----------



## biglebowski

B - rice crispies, an orange and a cup of milk
S - a choc brownie (daddy's work had a charity bake sale)
L - Open sandwich with cheese & ham, banana and a yoghurt
D - Beef tagine & pasta, an ellas kitchen smoothie


----------



## sue_88

Wow Holly on all that toast! :haha: bless.


B: tiger bread toast, yogurt
S: mini cheddars
L: cucumber, tomato, hard boiled egg. Mini cookie.
S: yogurt
D: sausage, chips and beans. Chocolate pud.


----------



## kazzzzy

B Toasted crumpet with peanut butter, grapes & cup of milk
S Banana
L Scrambled egg & slice of toast
S Apple & rich tea biscuit
D Mild chicken curry with mushrooms & pineapple and basmati rice & fromage frais after 
Milk before bed


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - oatmeal, a few bites of toast, grapes

Snack - a few Quavers at friends house 

Lunch - pasta, broccoli and cauliflower 

Snack - a raw carrot

Dinner - one bite of Hotpot, some spaghetti, cauliflower


----------



## Leliana

B - Two bowls of shreddies. A banana.
S - Strawberry flakes.
L - Cheese spread sandwich. Apple slices and grapes. Fromage frais. Animal biscuits.
S - Two bowls of raspberries.
D - BBQ chicken bake and pasta.


----------



## sue_88

B: banana, toast, OJ
S: brownie in a cafe
L: cheese sandwich out in the garden  
S: gingerbread men mini biscuits
D: tomato cream pasta, large yogurt

8oz milk


----------



## Natasha2605

B - cereal and some toast for both girls
S- grapes, biscuit and banana at nursery 
L- ham and cheese lunchables, melon slices and yogurt
S- ice lolly in the garden and some Oreos
D- chicken and tomato pasta with veggies and garlic bread.


----------



## kazzzzy

B Toasted bagel with peanut butter & cup of milk
S Grapes & apple slices
L Tuna & cheese sandwich & peach yogurt & grapes
S Small ice cream cone 
D Home-made hamburger in a bun, sweet potato fries & peas & sweetcorn ate in the garden, we're loving this sunny weather :thumbup:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - a few spoons of oatmeal, some grapes 

Snack - banana

Lunch - cream cheese sandwiches, a few Quavers and a few bites of Peppa Pig cake at friends birthday party 

Dinner - rice and cauliflower, grapes.


----------



## KatieB

B: brioche and pear
L: wholemeal chicken sandwich and strawberries 
Ice lollies and quavers as snacks
D: roasted salmon flaked into macaroni with hm cheese sauce and baked, slice of garlic bread. Ice cream.
Supper: small slice of toast.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - 2 slices of toast, half a banana. 

Lunch - Chicken in white sauce with brown rice and cauliflower 

Snack - an apple 

Dinner - omelette


----------



## Leliana

B - Bowl of shreddies. Banana.
S - Pom bears.
L - Bagel with cheese spread. Yogurt covered strawberries. Few mini chocolate bunnies.
D - Spaghetti bolognese. Apple slices and grapes.


----------



## kassxox

For yesterday:

Breakfast: 
- 1 weetbix warmed with milk
- banana
- cup of whole milk

Lunch:
- Cheese & vegemite sandwich
- Peaches in coconut water (fruit cup)

Snack:
- Banana bread

Dinner:
- 3 mini quiche (cheese & spinach)
- veggie pasta
- chopped up plum

Bottle of formula before bed


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - toast

Lunch - one bite of Quorn sausage, some tortilla wrap, carrots 

Snack - banana

Dinner - chicken in white sauce with brown rice, cauliflower and broccoli.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Today:

Breakfast - a crumpet 

Lunch - chickpeas, carrots and cauliflower 

Snack - banana, half an apple 

Dinner - two fish fingers, broccoli


----------



## Leliana

B - Bowl of shreddies. An apple.
L - Yorkshire pudding, cabbage and leek, stuffing, roast potato and small piece of gammon. 
S - Yogurt covered strawberries.
D - Beans on toast. Fromage frais.


----------



## sue_88

B: wheetabix & OJ
S: walkers sun bites
L: salad
D: sausage casserole. Small choc yogurt.

8oz milk


----------



## AnneD

Weetabix, raspberries, grapes, some egg.

Half a sandwich, more raspberries.

Iced bun, bite of apple, mango. 

One whole sandwich, radishes, slice of cherry tomato (by mistake), grapes.

Ice cream, a few sips of my hot chocolate, more raspberries, more sandwich.

Steak, pasta, broccoli, carrot (left most of the veg), yogurt, grapes, some orange. 

Kept refusing salad and veg all day. We were out hiking, so there were a lot of sandwiches and way more treats than I'd normally give. She'd never normally get an iced bun, ice cream and hot choc all on the same day.


----------



## JessyG

Yesterday 

B - 1.5 pancakes with butter (mummy had mapled syrup :haha:) Satsuma, blueberries and grapes
S - baby bel and half a oaty bar, milk to drink
L - mashed boiled egg, bread sticks and yoghurt 
T - lamb ragu with pasta 
Banana

9oz milk before bed


----------



## JessyG

Today so far

B - cheerios
S - Satsuma and bag of yoghurt covered fruity flakes
L - will be lemon sole poached in milk with peas and potato waffle
T - will be slow cooked pork casserole with rice
Probably have a banana and 9oz milk before bed


----------



## AngelUK

Yesterday:

Milk on waking
B: Dry Bear alpha-bites cereal (cocoa flavoured), half a toast (Sebastian did not touch his), 2 yoghurt each.

L: Cucumber, tomato, ham and cheese salad (Sebastian did not touch his), 2 rice cakes each, 2 noughts and crosses each, 2 carrot stick puffs, Watermelon for dessert.

S: Milk after nap and 1 1/2 red berry burst rice cakes each.

D: Dominic had: pasta with tomato sauce and cheese, 2 rices cakes, 2 noughts and crosses, 2 carrot stick puffs. 1 small fromage frais for dessert. 
Sebastian had: one slice of buttered toast (had none) cheese cubes (had none),
2 rices cakes, 2 noughts and crosses, 2 carrot stick puffs. 2 small fromage frais for dessert.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - crumpet and slice of toast

Lunch - chickpeas, carrots and cauliflower 

Snack - banana, one bite of apple, almonds 

Dinner - slice of bacon, carrots and cauliflower


----------



## Leliana

B - Two bowls of shreddies. A banana.
S - Pom bears. Another banana.
L - well we took her to McDonalds as a very rare treat but she wouldn't eat anything! Puts me to shame, she is clearly above that kind of thing!
S - Half an apple.
D - Spicy sausage, potato salad, cucumber sticks and cherry tomatoes. She left the veg :/ followed by blueberries and fromage frais.


----------



## sue_88

B: toasted muffin, OJ.
S: mini cheddars
L: cucumber, tomato, hard boiled egg, some fresh cut rocket from the garden
D: poached salmon, cous cous. Raspberry yogurt.


----------



## Sarah125

B: bowl of shredded wheat with grapes and blueberries. 

S: melon, ham and cheese.

L: Lorne sausage on a roll (which she didn't eat) and 2 satsumas.

S: peas and sweetcorn.

T: wagyu burger with homemade chips, tomato and salad!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - oatmeal, slice of toast, grapes 

Snack - Two raw carrots on way home from nursery

Lunch - rice and broccoli. 

Snack - 2 slices of toast 

Dinner - chicken with brown rice


----------



## Leliana

Blimey Bev - Holly has a big appetite today! :)

Today Pud has eaten:

B - Two bowls of shreddies. An apple.
S - Blackcurrant flakes.
L - Bagel with cheese spread. Blueberries and a banana.
S - Half of one of the baby's rusks lol
D - Spaghetti Bolognese.


----------



## kazzzzy

B 2 Weetabix, blueberries & cup of milk
S Banana
L Small bread roll with ham, cheese & tomato & mixed berry yogurt
S Strawberries & yogurt covered rice cake 
D Left over chicken in a mild curry with mushroom, onion & pineapple & brown rice 
Milk before bed


----------



## LoveMyBaby786

Breakfast: weetabix with milk

Lunch: pasta with spicy tomato sauce

Dinner: lentils with boiled rice

Snacks: couple of carrot stix crisps, half a cheesestring, some chocolate


----------



## JessyG

Yesterday 

B - shreddies, a breadstick
S - Annabel karmel apple bar, a satsuma and milk to drink
L - homemade lentil soup with slice of bread and yoghurt
T - tomato and veg pasta with stewed sausages.
Banana 

5oz milk before bed.


----------



## Blu10

Breakfast: weetabix minis and cup of milk

Snack: fruit at nursery

Lunch: roast beef dinner at nursery

Snack: blueberries

Dinner: pasta bolognese and cucumber sticks 

Bedtime: horlicks


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - oatmeal, grapes

Snack - banana

Lunch - 4 fish fingers, a few bites of boiled egg, peas

Snack - some Milky Way stars her grandparents brought 

Dinner - pasta, carrots


----------



## JessyG

B - cheerios and toast 
S - no idea she was with my OH
L - omelette and tomato
S - fruity flakes milk
T - mushroom and red pepper risotto 

9oz milk before bed


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: peanut butter porridge and half a capsicum pepper (my strange child refused banana, raisins and apple but requested pepper!)
S: apple slices 
L: homemade leek, potato and bean soup
S: the other half of his breakfast pepper and some milk 
D: stir-fry of quorn steak style strips, chard, red pepper, onion, garlic, lemongrass, lime and ginger, egg fried rice with coriander and spring onion and 2 mini vegetable spring rolls


----------



## Bevziibubble

1st breakfast - slice of peanut butter on toast 

2nd breakfast (at nursery) - cornflakes with milk, grapes, lemon

Lunch - buttered crumpet 

Snack - a few bites of banana

Dinner - pasta, cauliflower and broccoli


----------



## kazzzzy

B 2 slices of wholemeal toast with peanut butter, banana & cup of milk
S Satsuma
L Omelette with ham, mushrooms & cheese & grapes after
S Mixed berry yogurt & grapes
D Beef meatballs in a tomato sauce with pasta 
Milk before bed


----------



## Bunnikins

2yo
b: coco pops, milk
s: apple, breadsticks, raisins, biscuit
l: beans on toast, yohurt
s: grapes, small bit of easter egg 
d: nothing (didnt like what id made), fruit pot
bb: milk

1yo
b: rice krispies, toast
s: breadsticks, custard cream biscuit
l: beans on toast, yoghurt
s: milk, 1/2 a banana, chunks of pear
d: rice & chicken, chipati, fruit pot
bb: milk


----------



## Leliana

B - 4 (!!) slices of toast with peanut butter. Small slices but still!!
S - Pom bears.
L - Sausage and egg crepe. Few bites of a sweet waffle and strawberries.
D - Pea and ham soup with fresh bread.


----------



## Zinky

19 month old DD

B - cup of milk, half a weetabix, tiny bite of banana
S - 1 quaver, couple of raisins 
L - sausage roll, tomato, cucumber, cheese sticks - refused to eat anything
S - a couple of bites of chopped apple, tiny bite of banana
D - pasta with pesto, garlic bread, tomato and cucumber - ate all the tomato and a few bites of pasta.
9oz milk before bed.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - oatmeal, two slices of peanut butter on toast, some grapes, half a banana. 

Lunch - a few bites of fish finger, spoon of peas

Dinner - pasta, cauliflower


----------



## AngelUK

Milk on waking

B Alpha bites (dry), half a buttered toast each (Sebastian didn't touch his), 2 yoghurts each

L Ham, cucumber and mayo sandwiches on brown bread(Sebastian did not touch his), 2 rice cakes, 2 carrot stick puffs, 2 noughts & crosses each, melon and grapes for dessert

S milk and 1 1/2 raspberry burst big rice cakes

S half an Innocent smoothie each, each half a chocolate coin at Starbucks

D Moussaka which Dominic was not wild about, and Sebastian didn't touch, of course. Sebastian also did not touch his buttered toast or his cheese. Both also had 2 rice cakes, 2 carrot stick puffs and 2 noughts & crosses each.
2 small fromage frais each for dessert.


----------



## Zephram

B - porridge with banana, raisins, mixed spice and milk
S - cheese and crackers after swimming
L - honey on toasted crumpets, refused his fruit
S - kiwi fruit and a little yoghurt
D - homemade pizza, half an avocado


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - oatmeal, toast 

Snack - half a banana, a few slices of apple

Lunch - half a fishfinger, some peas

Dinner - rice and cauliflower


----------



## biglebowski

B - rice crispies, Greek yoghurt and orange wedges. Small cup of milk.
L - 2 soft boiled eggs & toast soldiers, strawberries and more yoghurt.
D - Chicken, chorizo & pepper risotto, a banana and a few more strawberries.


----------



## kazzzzy

B Cheerios & slice of toast with peanut butter & cup of milk
S Satsuma & grapes
L Cheese on toast & strawberry yogurt & more grapes
S fun size twix bar at my friends house & apple slices 
D Salmon stir fry with mixed veg & egg noodles
Milk before bed


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: quorn sausage sandwich 
S: dried mango, pineapple and coconut, a couple of almonds 
L: quorn fajita wrap with tomatoes, peppers, coriander, grated cheese and refried beans. And 7 jalepeno slices!
S: a small apple 
D: pasta with pesto, carrots, peas and onions


----------



## sequeena

B - Didn't want to eat
L - cheese, 1 slice ham and pineapple pizza, licked cucumber and tomato (big deal)
D - 1 slice ham and pineapple pizza, 1/4 spinach and ricotta slice
S - cheese, banana, yogurt coated raisins, yogurt, tiny piece of apple


----------



## Sarah125

B - Pancakes with strawberries, kiwi and grapes.

L - Potato and leek soup with a roll. 

S - some almonds. 

T- Sweet potato and pea curry with rice followed by a coconut water ice lolly filled with different fruits.

S - bowl of porridge before bed!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - omelette, 2 spoons of oatmeal 

Snack - half a banana, grapes

Lunch - pasta, broccoli

Snack - piece of chocolate 

Dinner - chicken in white sauce with brown rice


----------



## kazzzzy

B 2 pancakes with maple syrup & raspberries & cup of milk
S Grapes 
L 3 crackers with cheese, ham, cherry tomatoes, grapes & mixed berry yogurt
S custard cream biscuit & raspberries
D Leftover roast chicken with brocolli in a cheesy pasta bake
She'll have milk & maybe an oat cake before bed


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - a few bites of omelette, half a bowl of oatmeal, 1.5 crumpets, some grapes - big breakfast! 

Snack - an ice cream and some crisps on a day out to the beach

Lunch - chicken and chips

Dinner - one bite of turkey mince, some rice


----------



## Blu10

Breakfast : cup of milk, cornflakes and half a slice of toast

Snack: fruit and veg sticks at nursery

Lunch: sweet and sour chicken with rice at nursery

Snack: jam on toast and a cheese strip

Dinner: beef meatballs in tomato ragu with spaghetti then yoghurt

Snack after swimming: warm milk and banana


----------



## Zinky

B - 1 weetabix and banana, 2 cups of milk
S - half an apple, a couple of quavers, milk
L - half a chicken sandwich, grapes, fromage frais, a few sips of juice
S - chocolate biscotti
D - a few bites of steak, roast potato, asparagus (chewed it then spat it out), cucumber, cherry tomatoes, blueberries
Will have about 9 oz milk before bed


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - oatmeal

Lunch - pasta, carrots 

Snack - grapes 

Dinner - rice, broccoli


----------



## kazzzzy

B 1 Weetabix, slice of toast & raspberries & cup of milk
S Banana
L Half a wrap with tuna, cheese & sweetcorn & small bit of mayo & mixed berry yogurt & grapes
S Rich tea biscuit & raspberries
D Lasagne & slice of garlic bread 
Milk before bed


----------



## Leliana

B - Two slices of peanut butter on toast. Half a pear.
S - Yogurt covered raisins.
L - Cottage pie. Strawberry yogurt.
S - Apple slices.
D - Warburton's thin with cheese spread. Raspberry fromage frais.


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: peanut butter on wholemeal toast, mango and strawberries 
S: organix carrot cake bar and a raw carrot, cheese cubes 
L: frittata with asparagus, onion, potato and sees, smoked salmon slices and a cup of milk 
S: homemade smoothie lolly of mango, banana, strawberry and ginger 
D: macaroni and cheese with prawns, leeks and peas. Grapes and milk.


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

B - Weetabix 
S- banana
L - spaghetti on toast, grapes
S - packet of quavers, pear
D - salmon, pasta and broccoli in cheesy sauce

Milk at bedtime


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - some oatmeal, half a slice of toast 

2nd breakfast (At nursery) - some cornflakes 

Lunch - pasta, red grapes 

Dinner - brown rice, carrots and cauliflower, a few almonds.


----------



## kazzzzy

B Boiled egg & slice of toast & cup of milk
S apple slices
L 3 crackers, cheese, ham & grapes & strawberry yogurt
S Banana & oat cake with peanut butter (she kept saying "I'm hungry"!!!)
D Half chicken breast stuffed with philadelphia cheese & wrapped in bacon, mash potatoes, carrots & peas
Milk before bed


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - half a slice of toast and some grapes 

2nd breakfast (at nursery) - cornflakes 

Lunch - had lunch at nursery but she wouldn't tell me what it was. She just said it involved vegetables and cake and she ate it with her hands :haha:


Snack - raw carrot, 2 pieces of chocolate, some grapes. 

Dinner - rice bolognese


----------



## Blu10

Breakfast: weetabix and slice of toast

Snack: raisins

Dinner: chicken, pasta and sweetcorn

Snack: strawberries and biscuit

Skipped tea as he has developed a cold and wasnt hungry but has horlicks and a slice malt loaf before bed


----------



## Leliana

B - Two slices of peanut butter on toast. An apple.
S - Baby biscotti (because DS had one!)
L - Cheese spread sandwich. Skips. Rice cakes. Grapes.
S - Slice of toast with butter. Yogurt covered raisins. Fruit smoothie pouch.
D - Chicken, leek and Philadelphia tagliatelle. Strawberries. Cup of milk.


----------



## adrie

Breakfast: milk 7oz
1/4 cup cheerios & puffed wheat w cinnamon; 1 banana, & few bites of my apple cinnamon oatmeal

snack: string cheese

Lunch: 7 oz milk, quiche cup (egg, spinach, onion, & cheese) with a blueberry muffin

snack: fruit/veggie pouch

Dinner: 3 or 4oz milk, few sips V8 veggie juice; fried chicken, noodles & veggies (carrots, yellow & red peppers)

dessert: 4 oz custard (pudding)


----------



## w8ing4bean

She has an awful cold at the mo :( 
B: not sure, (I was at work) probs toast
S: yogurt and babybel
L: sweetcorn and banana, fell asleep eating
D: little bit of veg soup and toast, fruit pouch


----------



## Blu10

Todays menu &#128522;

Breakfast: weetabix minis and cup of warm milk

Snack: fruit at nursery

Lunch: spag bol at nursey

Snack: homemade banana loaf

Dinner: sausage, mash, peas, carrots and gravy followed by yoghurt


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - oatmeal, a few bites of omelette, a few bites of bacon, some grapes 

Lunch - pasta, broccoli 

Dinner - chicken, chips, veg


----------



## kazzzzy

B Toasted crumpet with peanut butter & raspberries & cup of milk
S Satsuma
L Pasta, cheese & sweetcorn & strawberry suckie yogurt pouch after
S Banana & custard cream biscuit
D Salmon stir fry with noodles & mixed veg & fromage frais after 
Milk before bed


----------



## Leliana

B - Two slices of Marmite on toast. A banana.
L - Bagel with houmous. Raisins. A pear (mostly refused the pear). She also tried some of her brother's purees - first real veggies she's eaten in ages!
S - Rice cakes.
D - Tomato pasta and garlic bread (left most).


----------



## HappyAnjeL

b- 1 slice french toast, half piece bacon & milk
s- blackberries & blueberries- blueberry doughnut hole
L- onion rings & chicken nuggets
s- yogurt & 3 dry frosted mini wheats
d- Going to try rice and beans- Not sure if she will even try it!


So jealous of how well some kids on here eat.. I can only get veggies in Abby if I hide them in mac and cheese! Onion rings, Bacon, French toast are all new things she actually tried today and realized she likes them! Hopefully she is going to continue to expand our options!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - 2 bowls of oatmeal, half a slice of toast

Lunch - a few bites of omelette, some pasta, carrots and cauliflower. 

Snack - grapes, 2 pieces of chocolate

Dinner - chicken in white sauce with rice, carrots and broccoli


----------



## Blu10

Not the healthiest of days here as mummy was at work and left daddy in charge:

Breakfast: weetabix minis and cup of milk

Lunch: mcdonalds

Dinner: sausage and egg sandwich

Snacks: i dread to think!!!


----------



## Blu10

Breakfast: porridge

Lunch: fish fingers, smiley faces, peas and sweetcorn

Snack: blueberries and malted milk biscuit

Dinner: chicken and veg noodle stirfry with pak choi and a mini milk


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - two bowls of oatmeal 

Lunch - pasta, carrots, cauliflower 

Snack - ice cream, grapes, half a raw carrot 

Dinner - chicken in white sauce with rice


----------



## mummy2_1

New to this and need new ideas. My lb is quite a fussy eater.

B-left half cheerios

S- banana 

Just before dinner daddy gave.him an apple 
D- sausage, bacon, scrambled egg, beans and a totomato, ate all and my beans and half.of daddy's beans. 

S- apple sliced, grapes, 1/4 of a cookie

T- refused all of tea, was a Sunday dinner (daddy and lb secretly scoffed 6mini banana muffins together)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - two bowls of oatmeal 

Lunch - pasta, carrots, cauliflower 

Snack - ice cream, grapes, half a raw carrot 

Dinner - chicken in white sauce with rice


----------



## kazzzzy

B 2 pancakes, banana & orange juice
S Satsuma
L 2 crackers, ham, cheese, grapes & strawberry yogurt
S small ice cream cone & custard cream biscuit in Nanny & Grandad's 
D Roast chicken, mash potato, carrots, peas, yorkshire pud & gravy
Milk before bed


----------



## Leliana

Yesterday:

B - Two slices of peanut butter on toast. A banana.
S - Two baby biscottis. Fromage frais.
L - Egg sandwich.
D - Chicken, stuffing, yorkshire pudding, cauliflower cheese, swede and carrot mash. Cheesecake.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Toast and darilea
3 strawberries

Snack at ballet- rice cake

Lunch- cucumber, sweet peas,yellow pepper and cheese

Wotsits

Dinner

Chicken
roast pots
broccoli
Butternut squash
gravy

2 peppy yoghurts


----------



## Bevziibubble

First breakfast - oatmeal, 1 crumpet

Second breakfast (at nursery) - cornflakes, grapes 

Lunch (at nursery) - she said she just wanted toast 

Snack - 3 mini eggs, half a raw carrot 

Dinner - rice bolognese


----------



## Leliana

B - Two slices of fruit toast with butter. Half a banana.
S - Raisins.
L - Jacket potato with cheese and coleslaw. 4 mini choc bunnies.
S - Strawberry, apple and carrot smoothie.
D - Chicken tikka masala with rice. Blueberries.


----------



## mummy2_1

B-yoghurt and fruit salad

S-mini muffin (homemade banana)

D-chicken and veg w/gravy

S-raisin, mini sausage roll

T-chicken nuggets, fishfinger, waffles and beans, slice of bread


----------



## Blu10

Breakfast: raisin shredded wheats and glass of milk

Snack: fruit at nursery

Lunch: spag bol and garlic bread at nursery

Snack: cheese strip

Dinner: chicken and veg curry with rice


----------



## mummy2_1

B- toast
S- raisins, 
D- beans and bread dip, yoghurt, apple, mini muffins
S- cake bar
T- turkey, new potatoes, sweetcorn and pasta


----------



## kazzzzy

B 2 weetabix, raspberries & cup of milk
S Satsuma
L Small bread roll with tuna, sweetcorn & mayo & mixed berry yogurt
S Yogurt covered rice cake & raspberries
D Beef meatballs in a tomato sauce with penne pasta & grated cheese


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - oatmeal, half a slice of toast

Snack - raw carrot, red grapes 

Lunch - boiled egg, mushrooms, a banana 

Dinner - rice bolognese, mushrooms, some grapes


----------



## Leliana

B - Toast and jam. A banana.
S - Raisins. Another banana.
L - Sausage and mash (refused all but two bites of sausage).
D - Bagel with cheese spread. Few blueberries.

Not really interested in food right now. It's quite normal for Pud after a growth spurt.


----------



## caz_hills

B - Cheerios and raisins with milk
Snack - apple
L - sausages, jacket potato, broccoli and sweet corn followed by yogurt
Snack - bread sticks and raisins
T - breaded fish, waffles, peas and sweet corn
Milk before bed


----------



## firstbaby1985

B -weetabix and cup of milk
S- biscuit and raisins 
L - 2 jam sandwiches (one bit of bread) one toastie (half bread) slices of cucumber and smoked sausage 
S- Apple 
D- chicken nuggets, potato waffle and broccoli, custard
S- small cup of milk for bed


----------



## Blu10

Todays menu.

B: cornflakes and a glass of milk
S: veg crudites at nursery
L: sweet and sour chicken followed by banana cake and custard at nursery
S: dairylea breadstick dippers, yoghurt and grapes
D: beef and veggie enchiladas with grated cheese and a mini milk
Horlicks before bed


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - oatmeal 

2nd breakfast (at nursery) - cornflakes, grapes, orange 

Lunch (at nursery) - meat and broccoli 


Dinner - chicken, chips, raw carrot


----------



## kazzzzy

B Toasted bagel with peanut butter & cup of milk
S Banana
L Ham & cheese toastie & strawberry yogurt
S Satsuma & rich tea biscuit
D Breaded cod, sweet potato fries & peas
Milk before bed


----------



## mummy2_1

B- 1/2 slice of toast, 1/2 banana few grapes
S- lolly (opps) other half of banana
D- cheese sandwich, yoghurt, cake bar
S- refused snack, 
T- 1/2 hot dog in bun, 1/2burger in bun, few chips, massive slice of bday cake (mainly ate topping)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - oatmeal 

2nd breakfast (at nursery) - cornflakes, rice crispies and orange 

Lunch (at nursery) - cottage pie but she only ate the cauliflower and carrots 

Snack - raw carrot, a few slices of orange, piece of chocolate, a few breadsticks 

Dinner - mince, mushrooms


----------



## kirstybumx3

Stalking the thread for a while for ideas. Rio has got so fussy lateky!


----------



## Leliana

B - Two slices of fruit toast. A banana. Two clementines.
L - Cheese and cherry tomato sandwich. Rice cakes. Nectarine slices and a handful of blueberries.
S - Raisins.
D - Spaghetti bolognese. A banana.

Basically a LOT of fruit!!


----------



## mummy2_1

B- fruit and yoghurt
S- 
D- suede and carrot, potato, peas and chicken w/gravy
S- 
T- pizza with cake& custard


----------



## JessyG

Yesterday

B - toast and blueberries (hardly ate) had daddies cheerios instead
S - babybel and satsuma
L - tuna on a croissant, fromage frais
T - cheese tomato and mushroom pizza (made using a wrap)
Banana 

9oz milk before bed.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - cornflakes, oatmeal 

Lunch - 2 fish fingers, a few bites of boiled egg, some cauliflower and carrots 

Snack - half a raw carrot, a few bites of sausage roll, 2 pieces of chocolate, some grapes 

Dinner - Turkey mince, mushrooms


----------



## tinkerbelle93

B- Toast 
S- Raisins
L- Oat crackers, babybel, grapes, organix oat bar 
S- Carrot sticks at nursery, although I'm skeptical as to whether he really ate them or not! 
D- Cod fish cakes and potato letters 
S- more raisins


----------



## Blu10

B: boiled egg and toast
L: pizza, sanwiches, sausage rolls, crisps, sweets and picky bits at a party
S: blueberries, strawberries and grapes
D: chicken pasta bake


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - oatmeal, cornflakes 

Snack - a few bites of a donut 

Lunch - 2 fish fingers, broccoli, cauliflower, carrots 

Dinner - mince, a few spoons of rice.


----------



## KatieB

B: both had toast, A had some apple and blueberries too. 
L: chicken sandwich, yoghurt. A had strawberries too. 
D: HM mince and dumplings with some baby roasted potatoes and mixed veg. A scoffed the lot, L ate the dumplings and potatoes :roll: HM fairy cakes for pudding.
Supper: A had toast, L didn't want any.


----------



## Zinky

B - 1 weetabix and banana, cup of milk
S - a couple of quavers, apple slices, raisins
L - roast chicken sandwich, fruit salad
S - half a brioche, cup of milk
D - cheese and tomato pizza, salad
9 oz milk before bed


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - omelette, cornflakes, half a banana

Lunch - Chicken in white sauce with brown rice, broccoli and carrots. 

Snack - a few bites of chocolate sponge roll

Dinner - a few bites of gammon, 2 fish fingers, rice, raw carrot.


----------



## kazzzzy

B 2 Pancakes & banana & cup of milk
S Satsuma
L 3 Crackers, ham, cheese, cherry tomatoes, grapes & strawberry yogurt
S Small ice cream cone
D Roast pork, mash potato, carrots, peas & gravy 
Milk before bed


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - oatmeal 

2nd breakfast (at nursery) - cornflakes 

Lunch (at nursery) - she would only eat sweetcorn from the main meal, and tried a bit of jam and cream from the dessert. I made her pasta and mixed veg when she got home. 

Snack - raw carrot 

Dinner - a few bites of pizza, some cauliflower


----------



## Leliana

Yesterday:

B - Two pieces of toast with strawberry jam. One and a half bananas.
L - Spaghetti on toast. Grapes.
S - Strawberry, carrot and banana smoothie.
D - Mild chicken tikka masala and rice. Two scoops of vanilla ice cream.


----------



## kazzzzy

B Boiled egg & slice of toast & cup of milk
S Banana & few dry cheerios 
L Pasta, cheese & sweetcorn & grapes after
S Strawberry yogurt pouch & custard cream biscuit
D Salmon stir fry & egg noodles 
Milk before bed


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - oatmeal, grapes

2nd breakfast (at nursery) - cornflakes, apple 

Lunch (at nursery) - Chicken, roast potato, peas 

Snack - raw carrot 

Dinner - Turkey mince, rice, broccoli


----------



## august_babe

Dd 3yrs9mths

B - a large bowl of porridge with mashed banana and 2 small slices of toast
S - a small biscuit at toddler group
L - a tuna/mayo sandwich, cucumber, cherry tomatoes and a few crisps
S -(visited the grandparents) a small piece of carrot cake and haribo sweets
D - hm chicken, bacon and veg pie, mashed potato and mixed veg. Baked apple filled with raisins and custard. A lot of raspberries


----------



## kazzzzy

B Cheerios, blueberries & cup of milk
S Satsuma & mini choc rice cake
L Toasted ham & cheese bagel & grapes after
S Mixed berry yogurt & rich tea biscuit
D Beef meatballs in a tomato sauce & pasta
Milk before bed


----------



## Leliana

B - Bowl of granola. Strawberries.
S - Pom bears. A banana.
L - Beans and toast 'soldiers' spread with cheese spread. Grapes.
S - Apple.
D - Roast chicken, savoury rice, coleslaw and sweetcorn.


----------



## Blu10

B- cup of milk and museli

S- banana and raisins

L- cheese sandwich, grapes and yoghurt

S- haribo ice cream

D: chicken, cheese, crusty baguette and butter, tomato, lettuce, cucumber and peppers

S: warm milk and jammy dodger after swimming


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - oatmeal, omelette. 

Snack - banana and grapes 

Lunch - 2 fish fingers, carrots, broccoli and cauliflower 

Dinner - Turkey mince, rice, peas. Ice cream for dessert.


----------



## kazzzzy

B 2 Weetabix, Grapes & cup of milk
S Banana
L Pasta, tuna & cheese & satsuma after
S Strawberry yogurt pouch in the park & grapes
D Breaded cod, sweet potato fries & peas & rich tea biscuit after 
Milk before bed


----------



## Zinky

B - half a weetabix, banana, blueberries
S - rich tea biscuit, milk
L - chicken, tomato and basil pasta, half a chicken and stuffing sandwich, a few crisps, petit filous
S - 2 licks of my ice cream :haha:
D - homemade beef and onion pie with veg - had a few mouthfuls, yoghurt after.
9 oz milk before bed


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

B - 2 Weetabix and cup of milk
S - bit of banana and small cup of milk
L - spinach & ricotta pasta, half a toasted wholemeal bagel, cucumber, cheese, slice of ham. Melon for pudding.
S - banana and half a bag later on of cheese Pom bears (man do they stink!)
D - Cornish pasty and sweet potato wedges.
(Hardly ate any)

Small cup of milk before bed.


----------



## Leliana

Yesterday:
B - Two slices of peanut butter on toast. Bowl of chopped banana, strawberries and blueberries.
S - Chocolate flake at seaside (refused ice cream).
L - Sausage, chips and beans.
D - Broccoli and tomato quiche.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - cornflakes, boiled egg 

Lunch - 2 fish fingers, chips, peas and lettuce in a cafe at the farm we went to 

Dinner - chicken in white sauce with rice and peas


----------



## JessyG

B - toast and jam milk to drink
S - 2 satsumas, cheese and a breadstick
L - ham sandwich yoghurt
T - pasta Bolognese

9oz milk before bed


----------



## kazzzzy

B 2 pancakes with maple syrup & strawberries & cup of milk 
S Satsuma
L 2 crackers, cheese, ham, cherry tomatoes, grapes & mixed berry yogurt
S Small ice cream cone & rich tea biscuit
D 2 big slices of homemade pizza with chicken, cheese, sweetcorn, pineapple & onion
Milk before bed


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - cornflakes, 1.5 slices of toast, some omelette

Snack - grapes and a banana 

Lunch - 2 fish fingers, carrots, cauliflower and broccoli 

Snack - raw carrot

Dinner - chicken, rice and peas.


----------



## kazzzzy

B Scrambled egg & slice of toast & cup of milk
S Grapes
L Half a wrap with ham, cheese & sweetcorn & strawberries after
S Mini box of smarties & breadstick at the park 
D We went out for my Dad's birthday to the chinesse - Emily had chicken & sweetcorn soup, some boiled rice, prawn crackers & some of her dad's sweet & sour chicken & chips, she loved it


----------



## adrie

B- milk and oatmeal
S-cheese and fruit/veg pouch
L-milk & fried rice w corn and a veggie spring roll
S-almonds and a few dates and crackers
D-milk, more fried rice, green beans and a cheddar cheese sausage
Dessert-custard


----------



## Zephram

B - porridge made with milk, raisins and mixed spice tossed in, chopped banana and swirl of yoghurt on top
S - mandarin, few crackers
L - small taste of my felafel kebab, small amount of yoghurt, marmite and cheese sandwich
S - two more mandarins and spice cake and more yoghurt at Gran's
D - oxtail stew, roast kumara, broccoli - only really ate the kumara


----------



## kazzzzy

B Cheerios & raspberries & cup of milk
S Apple slices & grapes
L Toasted bagel with tuna, cheese & sweetcorn & peach after
S Mini choc rice cake & custard cream biscuit
D Spag bol & 2 peppa pig fromage frais after - she insisted on throwing them into the shopping trolley on Saturday!:dohh:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - oatmeal, cornflakes 

Snack - grapes

Lunch - 1 fish finger, carrots and cauliflower 

Dinner - chicken casserole with carrots, peas, broccoli and cauliflower (didn't eat much of the chicken)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

1 brioche
1 apple

Jam sarnie (ate half)
3 cherry tomatoes
baby bell

Kitkat (small)
Satsuma

Dinner is pasta, fish finger, sweetcorn and beans


----------



## kazzzzy

B Scrambled egg & slice of toast & cup of milk
S Satsuma
L 3 crackers, cheese, ham, tomato, grapes, yogurt covered rice cake & strawberry yogurt 
S Banana & bag of pom bear crisps 
D Lasagne & slice of garlic bread & she robbed my tomatoes from my salad!
Milk before bed


----------



## adrie

Breakfast: milk, whole wheat toast with peanut butter and a few chunks of pear; 6 or so puffed wheat soaked in almond milk

Snack: fruit/veg pouch

Lunch: milk, left over dinner (sausage with cheese and green beans), piece of cheddar cheese

Snack: crackers and half of a banana 

Dinner: milk, baked chicken, carrots and peas, whole wheat toast with butter

Dessert: apple cinnamon crumble


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - oatmeal, some Weetabix 

Lunch - a few bites of baked potato, a few bites of boiled egg, some broccoli and cauliflower 

Snack - raw carrot 

Dinner - a few bites of basa fish steak, rice, peas.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

B- 2 slices buttered wholemeal toast, a handful of grapes 
S- raisins 
L- A few mouthfuls of tuna and marscapone sauce spaghetti 
S- Mixed satsuma pieces and grapes, a baby bell 
D- homemade chicken korma and rice


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - oatmeal, cornflakes 

Lunch - a few bites of baked potato, Turkey mince, carrots. 

Snack - fairy cake we made 

Dinner - a few bites of chicken casserole, then she had a slice of toast later on.


----------



## Blah11

Wow actually can't believe this thread is still going lol!

My toddler is now 6 :'(


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Its crazy isn't it. Ruby was 3 when I joined. Now she is 9 next Saturday!


----------



## kazzzzy

B Slice of wholemeal toast with peanut butter, banana & grapes
S Yogurt covered rice cake & grapes
L Pasta in a tomato sauce with grated cheese & satsuma after
S Small scoop of ice cream & half a large choc chip cookie in a cafe
D HM pizza with ham, mushrooms, sweetcorn & onion & slice of garlic bread 
Milk before bed


----------



## sequeena

B - 2 banana weetabix with milk and an extra banana
L - honey roast ham and a yoghurt
D - roast chicken and 1/4 of a roast potato. Refused spring greens, green beans, carrots, broccoli and cauliflower cheese
S - slice of bread, skips and a cheese string


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - oatmeal, boiled egg white, cornflakes. 

Lunch - 1.5 fish fingers, pasta, carrots, broccoli 

Snack - home made fairy cake, some almonds, a few bites of an orange 

Dinner - rice bolognese with peas


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - oatmeal, boiled egg, half a banana

Lunch - 1 fish finger, some pasta, carrots 

Snack - raw carrot 

Dinner - Turkey mince, rice and carrots


----------



## sequeena

B - 2 banana weetabix with milk
L - potato, tuna and mayo, cheese - all refused
D - toast beans and cheese. Only ate the toast


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Yesterday

Toast+Jam

Packet of hula hoops

1banana
mini milk
Few chips

Pasta
cucumber
tomato
fish finger

Digestive x


----------



## kazzzzy

B 2 pancakes with maple syrup & strawberries & cup of milk
S Grapes
L 2 crackers, cheese, ham, cherry tomatoes, grapes & strawberry yogurt 
S Small ice cream cone & apple slices
D Cottage pie & few bites of apple tart after


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - oatmeal, some omelette, half a banana. 

Lunch - some rice, one bite of sweet potato 

Snack - breadstick and dairylea cheese at toddler group, half a banana

Dinner - mince, rice, carrots.


----------



## Zephram

B - porridge made with milk, raisins and swirl of berry yoghurt and 2 bananas
S - bite of cheese and a cracker, about one mandarin segment, some date scone and a fluffy (cup of fluffy milk) at a cafe with a marshmallow (making up for only really eating the bananas at breakfast)
L - baked beans and cheese toasted sandwich
S - 4 green olives, couple of cucumber sticks
D - chicken and mushroom risotto, cauliflower (not sure if any cauliflower actually went in)


----------



## kazzzzy

B 2 Weetabix, blueberries & cup of milk
S Banana
L Omelette with mushrooms, ham & cheese & grapes after
S Strawberry yogurt & mini choc rice cake
D Lasagne & slice of garlic bread 
Milk before bed


----------



## Zinky

B - half a weetabix, a bite of banana
L - chicken mayo sandwich, cucumber sticks, yoghurt
S - half a brioche
D - we had a barbecue, all she ate was a couple of cherry tomatoes and a few chips.
9oz milk before bed


----------



## lace&pearls

B - 2 x toast ( 1 peanut butter 1 jam) 
L - chicken sandwich (left most of the chicken!) tomatoes, cucumber, some cheese and a couple of fig rolls, 
S - some apple 
D - pasta and meatballs in tomato sauce with lots of grated cheese on top (but she left most of the pasta!) 
Pud - a couple of bourbons (daddy's idea!)


----------



## ttcnewbie123

Haven't written in her for a while so here goes!

B- Rice krispies
L- peanut butter sandwich, pork pie, Apple
S- biscuit
D- home made veggie pizza!


----------



## adrie

Breakfast: milk, handful plain cheerios, and a couple tbsp cream of wheat with raisins, chopped apple, cinnamon, almond milk & honey

Snack: 2 toddler banana cookies

Lunch: milk, nibbled on my chicken salad and dressing, fruit and veg pouch, half a dozen crackers. She also shared my fudgesicle with me. 

Dinner: few oz milk, spicy chicken with sweet and spicy thai noodles & veggies; custard for dessert


----------



## kazzzzy

After being in Spain for a week up to yesterday eating a lot of ice-cream, chips etc we're on a healthy food kick this week (hope it lasts !!)

B 2 weetabix, blueberries & cup of milk
S banana
L Small wrap with ham, cheese & sweetcorn & strawberry yogurt
S Peach, grapes & mini choc. rice cake
D Salmon, stir fry veg & noodles


----------



## kazzzzy

Any other hungry toddlers ? I love this thread for ideas of toddler meals etc :thumbup:

B 2 pancakes with strawberries & cup of milk
S Satsuma
Dinner - We went out for a pub lunch, Emily had cottage pie & extra mash potato & swede & small bit of gravy, she had 1 scoop of vanilla ice-cream after
Tea - Slice of toast, banana, mixed berry yogurt & oat cake before bed


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - cornflakes, oatmeal 

Snack - breadsticks and cheese at nursery 

Lunch - chicken in white sauce with rice 

Snack - piece of chocolate 

Dinner - mince, rice, cauliflower


----------



## Leliana

I have a hungry toddler (and baby!) ;)

B - Big bowl of porridge.
S - Bag of rice cakes.
L - Two pieces of peanut butter on toast. Handful of grapes.
S - Small cheese spread sandwich. More grapes. Apple, strawberry and carrot smoothie.
D - Salmon, spring onion and lemon tagliatelle in Philadelphia sauce. Fromage frais.


----------



## kazzzzy

B Toasted crumpet with peanut butter, strawberries & cup of milk
S Banana
L Omelette with mushrooms, ham & onion & grapes after
S Small ice cream cone & satsuma
D Half chicken breast stuffed with philly, sweet potato fries, carrots & peas
Oat cake & milk before bed


----------



## Zinky

B - slice of toast, banana, blueberries
S - a few quavers
L - cheese sandwich, coleslaw, yoghurt
S - a few weetos, biscotti
D - pasta with tomato pesto and grated cheese, slice of garlic bread


----------



## AngelofTroy

Hungry toddler here! :wave:

B: peanut butter on toast, quarter of a veggie bacon sandwich, cherries, apple and melon chunks 
S: frozen sweetcorn 
L: kids cheese and tomato pizza and a couple of my chips at a cafe 
S: 2 apricots, a small banana
D: a boiled egg, pepper strips, carrot sticker, cannellini beans and a blackcurrant yoghurt with pecan nuts 
Milk


----------



## kazzzzy

B 2 Weetabix, blueberries & cup of milk
S Half an orange & more blueberries
L Pasta, tuna & cheese & a peach yogurt pouch
S Apple slices & rice cake
D Breaded cod, mash potato & beans
Milk before bed


----------



## Zinky

B - handful of dry Cheerios, cup of milk, 2 weetabix and banana
L - chicken wrap
S - 2 biscotti
D - cheese omelette, slice of toast, fromage frais


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: beans on toast and strawberries 
S: yoghurt coated rice cake 
L: sardines and herby vegetable rice 
S: an apricot and a small bag of mini cheddars 
D: bread roll and one spoonful of vegetable soup 
S: a small banana


----------



## SucreK

Last night I mixed finely-chopped hard boiled egg with hummus and rolled it up in a tortilla. My girls loved it! I've heard you can substitute hummus with guacamole, too. They aren't HUGE fans of scrambled eggs, so I'm glad I found a way to get such great protein into them. 

P.S. I love guessing what some of the UK/Aussie snacks are--sometimes I have to look them up! :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - cornflakes, toast, oatmeal (she is having huge breakfasts at the moment!)

Snack - banana 

Lunch - potato waffle, carrots, broccoli & cauliflower 

Snack - fairy cake 

Dinner - spaghetti bolognese with sweet corn


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: porridge with peanut butter and melon chunks on the side 
S: a small apple and a small banana, one white chocolate button 
L: 3 mini muffin sized 'omelette bites' made from 1 egg, 1 small onion, cheese and herbs, sweetcorn and ham 
S: strawberries and some grated cheese
D: pasta bake with peppers, peas, onion and quorn lardons


----------



## kazzzzy

B Scrambled egg & slice of toast 
S Apple slices & grapes
L 3 crackers, cheese, chicken, cherry tomatoes, grapes & peach yogurt pouch
S Satsuma & rich tea biscuit
D Homemade beef burger (no bun) sweet potato chips & sweetcorn


----------



## CaptainMummy

Ella had...

Bowl of honey nut cornflakes, Some strawberries and a bit of pain au chocolat.

Snack at toddlers was banana, strawberries, pom bear crisps and a thin slice of swiss roll.

Lunch was potato scone and beans, then a milkybar desert pot.

Dinner was macaroni cheese with ham, then a jammy dodger.

Half a banana befor bed


----------



## AngelUK

Milk on waking

B Alphabites cereal (dry), yoghurt.

L Smoked salmon, broccoli, small potatoes, cottage cheese. Sebastian didn't touch any of that and had 2 small rice cakes and some organix puffs
Both had watermelon for dessert.

S Milk, 1 1/2 big rice cakes each, small chocolates in the park

D HM fish coujons, frites, peas. Sebastian had half a small frite and his usual rice cakes and puffs. Both boys had 2 small fromage frais for dessert.


----------



## kazzzzy

B 2 pancakes, strawberries & cup of milk
S Satsuma
L Cottage pie & few of her Dad's chips in a pub/restaurant & scoop of vanilla ice-cream after
S Banana
T Chicken & sweetcorn sandwich & mixed berry yogurt


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

B: cornflakes and a Fromage frais

S: strawberry melts and a peach

L: tuna in sundries tomato dressing with peas, sweet corn and a rice cake

S: gingerbread cookie and some cherry tomatoes

D: scrambled egg on toast

S: cheesestring and a couple of strawberries


----------



## ClaireMommaB

yesterday: 
DD: 
Breakfast: Bacon & Egg Panini
Snack: Strawberries & grapes
Lunch: Bean & Cheese Quesadilla, half an apple
Dinner: Spaghetti Carbonara

DS:
Breakfast: Cereal
Lunch: Bean & Cheese Quesadilla
Snack: Strawberries, half a banana
Dinner: Spaghetti Carbonara


----------



## Leliana

B - Two bowls of granola. A bowl of raspberries, cherries, blueberries and grapes.
S - A banana. Pot of raisins.
L - Spaghetti on toast.
S - Two small slices of cheese spread on toast. Strawberry, banana and carrot smoothie.
D - Fish and chips (treat!)


----------



## Charlee

Breakfast: Sausage sandwich and a small portion of beans.
Lunch: Chicken pasta salad.
Nursery Snack: Veg sticks and houmous 
Nursery Tea: 2 x Scrambled egg and a slice of toast
Snack: Hanful of crisps, raisins and a banana

He often will only eat one meal a day so I love a day when he has plenty, he is built like a long beansprout so could do with some extra meat on his bones.


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: 1 slice of peanut butter on toast and a plum
S: cup of milk
L: 2 oat cakes with cashew nut butter, carrot sticks, hummus and strawberries 
S: frozen sweetcorn and a frozen yoghurt mini lolly 
D: Pea and mint risotto, garlic bread, cucumber and cherry tomatoes


----------



## kazzzzy

B toasted crumpet with peanut butter, blueberries & cup of milk
S Banana & few dry cheerios 
L Chicken sandwich with sweetcorn on the side! Strawberry yogurt & grapes
S More grapes & rich tea biscuit
D Egg fried rice & gammon & mixed veg
Milk before bed


----------



## kazzzzy

I just wanted to thank Angel of Troy for the idea of the egg muffins, I made them a few days ago with ham, sweetcorn, mushrooms & peas for Emily & she loved them, going to try breakfast ones tomorrow - sausages & bacon, yum!!


----------



## caz_hills

B - mixture of cereals and two cups of milk
Snack - banana
L - French bread, cucumber, peppers
Snack - two Jaffa cakes
T - pasta home made cheese sauce with veg sticks and ham followed by an apple and a few crisps
Milk before bed


----------



## kazzzzy

B 2 pancakes with strawberries & cup of milk
S Grapes & apple slices
L 2 cod gougons, mash potato, carrots & sweetcorn 
S small ice cream cone
T slice of ham & mushroom pizza, cherry tomatoes & spoon of potato salad


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: a croissant and some apple slices 
S: a slice of bread with peanut butter, handful of chocolate buttons 
L: wholewheat pasta, mushrooms, onions, peas and pesto 
S: dry cheerios, cup of milk, raspberries 
D: went out to a South Indian restaurant - shared bits of everyone's food so: some poppadom, pieces of spiced fish, bits of onion bhaji, spiced peanuts and puffed rice, some garlic naan bread, a spoonful of vegetable jalfrezi, yoghurty chickpea dip, lots and lots of curried prawns! (refused okra in batter) And a mango lassi yoghurty drink. Small bite of lemon drizzle cake (my brother's birthday cake).


----------



## Zinky

We were out all day yesterday

B - slice of toast, bite of banana
S - biscotti, brioche 
L - chicken goujons, chips, peas, banana milkshake
S - mango & passion fruit smoothie, a few bites of chocolate chip cookie, a few spoons of vanilla ice cream
D - pasta and pesto


----------



## caz_hills

We are on holiday hence the naughty foods!

B - milk, Apple and shred dies
Snack - two satsumas
Lunch - cous cous, ham, carrots then. Lolly
Snack - half banana
T - fish and chips!


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: 2 slices of toasted fruit loaf, a small apple and a handful of dry cheerios
S: a granary cracker with cashew nut butter and 5 strawberries - actimel yoghurt drink
L: a boiled egg, raw carrot and pepper strips with a creme freche dip, sunflower and pumpkin seeds 
S: not sure, with my mum 
D: sweet potato, jalepeno pasta salad, olives - small cup of milk


----------



## kazzzzy

B Boiled egg & slice of wholemeal toast & cup of milk
S Banana & custard cream biscuit 
L Small wrap with chicken, sweetcorn & cheese & grapes after
S Strawberry yogurt & apple
D Beef meatballs in a tomato sauce & penne pasta 
Milk before bed


----------



## Blu10

B: shredded wheat with a glass of warm milk and a frube yoghurt
S: nursery
L: party at nursery - bread sticks, salad, cheese cubes, cheese sandwich, sausage roll, grapes and angel cake
D: chicken escalope, 2 smiley faces and beans. Followed by watermelon and a calippo lolly


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: cheerios and milk, an apricot 
S: chopped banana, nuts and raisins, another apricot 
L: fruit toast with cashew nut butter and strawberries 
S: raw pepper, some of my mum's banana, 3 crisps and an apple 
D: steamed baby potatoes, quorn fillet, pineapple, broccoli and half a corn on the cob.


----------



## kazzzzy

B 2 pancakes & strawberries & cup of milk
S Grapes
L Toasted ham & cheese sandwich & satsuma
S Strawberry yogurt & rich tea biscuit
D We were bold & went to the chipper, Emily had half a chicken breast & chips & a cod gougon


----------



## caz_hills

Two cups of milk
B - Toast with jam a bit of cereal
Snack - half an apple
L - pasta meatballs and cucumber/carrots
Snack- lolly and a smoothie (and a bit of a brunch bar I had)
T - fish finger, home made roasted potato chips and peas
Milk before bed


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: porridge with cashew nut butter stirred in, an apricot and some milk
S: small banana and raisins 
L: crumpet with butter, raw carrots and peppers, pumpkin seeds 
S: half an apple and 4 oat cakes 
D: quorn fillet, Parmesan and rosemary roast potatoes, cucumber and cherry tomatoes


----------



## ferens06

This thread depresses me, my daughter won't eat half the stuff your children will eat :-(


----------



## zorak

B . milk, peanut butter on toast.
S full banana and some raisins
L home made pizza made from a pitta bread as the base
D pasta with home made tomato, broccoli and chicken sauce and some Greek yogurt.


----------



## AngelofTroy

Yesterday

B: peanut butter on fruit toast 
S: an apple 
L: a banana, 2 oat cakes, more toast! Just butter on it this time. Some almond cake and a whole capsicum pepper 
S: a pear 
D: 2 little sausage rolls, peas, cucumber and cherry tomatoes, coconut based milk


----------



## kazzzzy

B Scrambled egg & slice of toast & cup of milk
S Banana
L She had her birthday party (a week early) in a local soft play centre & she ate chicken gougons & chips & slice of her birthday cake & some jelly sweets
D She was so tired after the party she wouldn't eat much, she eventually picked at some strawberries, apple slices & a strawberry yogurt 
Milk & oat cake before bed


----------



## Zinky

B - weetabix with banana
S - crumpet with grated cheese on top 
L - chicken sandwich, cucumber, cherry tomatoes
S - popcorn 
D - a few bites of pizza


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: toast with peanut butter and a couple of spoonfuls of baked beans 
S: a few banana slices, 3 oat cakes with cashew nut butter and raisins, cup of coconut milk type thing (it's like milk, rather than thick like the coconut milk you use in curry)
L: fajita with quorn, peppers, onions, cheese and jalepenos, ate a scary amount of jalepenos!! Half a slice of wholemeal bread and tomatoes with grated courgette salad 
S: apple 
D: 2 slices of veg and ham pizza, half a slice of garlic bread, cup of milk


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - cornflakes, toast, banana 

Lunch - fish finger, some baked potato, butter beans 

Snack - a crumpet

Dinner - wholewheat pasta, cauliflower


----------



## Zinky

B - 2 slices of toast with butter
S - popcorn, biscotti
L - refused, said he wasn't hungry
Cup of milk
D - Jamaican lamb curry patty, potato waffle, baked beans


----------



## Blu10

B: porridge with raisins and a yoghurt and glass of warm milk
L: cheese, ham, cucumber, tomatoes and cherries
S: chocolate twizzle stick from costa
D: steak pie, chips and peas and an ice cream
Horlicks before bed


----------



## kazzzzy

B 2 pancakes & strawberries
S Apple 
L Pasta, tuna & cheese 
S Strawberry yogurt & custard cream biscuit
D Quick dinner for Emily as we got a chineese take away, she had 2 potato waffles & spaghetti hoops 
Milk before bed


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - oatmeal, cornflakes 

Lunch - 1 fish finger, wholewheat pasta, carrots 

Snack - grapes, piece of chocolate 

Dinner - rice, cauliflower and broccoli


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: shreddies and cheerios with milk 
S: 3 oat cakes with cashew nut butter and mixed dried fruit
L: small cheese spread sandwich on seeded bread, homemade apricot oat bar
S: handful of mini cheddars, small seedy flapjack 
D: couscous with caramelised onions, prunes and chickpeas with hummus and a cup of milk


----------



## kazzzzy

B Cheerios, strawberries & slice of toast & half cup orange juice 
S Grapes & strawberries
L Toasted bagel with peanut butter & apple slices
S Grapes & oat cake with butter & strawberry jam
D Beef meatballs and penne pasta in a tomato sauce with some grated cheddar cheese
I had a v hungry girl today!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - oatmeal, cornflakes 

Snack - grapes 

Lunch - chicken in white sauce with brown rice 

Dinner - Turkey mince, wholewheat pasta, carrots & cauliflower 

Snack - slice of toast, a banana.


----------



## adrie

B: milk (7-8 oz), multi-grain cheerios, plum
S: fruit, veggie and yogurt pouch & toddler banana rice crisp "cookies"
L: milk, shaved ham, croissant, mixed fruit, sipped water
D: milk, fries and cheese, tomato and bacon
Dessert: custard


----------



## kazzzzy

B Scrambled egg & slice of toast & cup of milk
S Banana
L 3 crackers, cheese, chicken, sweetcorn, tomato & grapes
S Mixed berry yogurt & custard cream biscuit
D Stir fry salmon & mixed veg & noodles in a teriyaki sauce (she loved this, 1st time trying that sauce for her)
Milk before bed


----------



## ttcnewbie123

B- cornflakes
L- cheese and cucumber sandwich, crisps and an apple
D- Fishcakes and beans
Snacks - blueberries, few biscuits


----------



## Blu10

B: multigrain shapes with a cup of warm milk
S: satsuma and apple
L: fish fingers, smiley faces and baked beans
S: laughing cow mini cheese
D: chicken breast in white sauce with pasta, brocolli, cauliflower and carrots followed by a pot of jelly


----------



## cjb

B. 2 weetabix and milk
S. Cake and grapes
L. Cheese sandwich
D. Pasta bolognese. Apple and banana and few grapes
Water throughout day. Milk before bed


----------



## kazzzzy

B Toasted crumpet with peanut butter & grapes & blueberries & orange juice
S Banana & oat cake
L Ham & cheese sandwich on home made brown bread & strawberry yogurt pouch
S Rich tea biscuit & raspberries 
D Mild chicken curry with pineapple, onion & sweetcorn mixed in & basmati rice


----------



## cjb

B. 2 weetabix and glasd of milk
S. Apple and breadsticks
L. Chilli and ruce. Pear.small cake
S. None
D. 2 dippy eggs and toast. Yoghurt.
Milk 
Water throughout day


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: slice of toast with scrambled eggs and an apricot with blueberries 
S: cinnamon dough cooked over a camp fire and hot chocolate, a banana
L: cheese and spring onion quesedilla with cherry tomatoes 
S: Frozen sweetcorn 
D: mushroom and garlic pizza with blueberries, cherries, mango and watermelon for dessert.


----------



## kazzzzy

B Boiled egg & slice of toast 
S Apple slices & grapes
L small wrap with tuna, cheese & sweetcorn & peach after
S small ice cream cone & grapes
D 2 slices of hm pizza with chicken, pineapple, onion, cherry tomatoes & sweetcorn & few sweet potato chips
Milk before bed


----------



## minties

Yesterday:

B: Pulled pork, boiled egg, steamed spinach
S: Roast broccoli with cheese on top
L: Mini pizzas made with english muffins
S: Apple and banana slices, stole some of my bacon
D: Butter chicken curry, no rice, a yoghurt


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - cornflakes 

Lunch - some of a baked potato, kidney beans, slice of baguette 

Dinner - Turkey mince, spaghetti, cauliflower


----------



## kazzzzy

Yesterday:
 
B 2 Pancakes, strawberries & blueberries & cup of milk
S Grapes
L Pasta, tuna & cheese & grapes after
S Custard cream biscuit, apple slices & even more grapes!
D Breaded cod, mash potato, carrots & sweetcorn


----------



## sequeena

Today

B - a tin of spaghetti hoops. He wanted it :haha:
S - yogurt and cheesestring
L - this is for lunch. He's eaten the cheesestring and is eating the chicken. He won't touch the tomato

https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy267/sequeena1/Mobile%20Uploads/20150802_131002.jpg


----------



## candyem

B - porridge with fruit purée, milk
S - sliced banana
L - dairylea dunker, tomato and cheese pasta, grapes and strawberries, yoghurt
D - chicken paella


----------



## kazzzzy

B 2 weetabix, blueberries & grapes
S Oat cake & peanut butter
L 3 crackers, chicken, ham, cherry tomatoes, grapes & strawberry yogurt
S Shared a bag of hula hoop crisps with me & apple slices
D Half a pork chop, mash potato, cauliflower with a cheese sauce & peas


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - cornflakes, a banana 

Lunch - wholewheat pasta, butter beans, cauliflower and carrots 

Snack - Quavers 

Dinner - mince, spaghetti


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: an apple and baked beans on a slice of wholemeal toast and a cup of milk 
S: a small banana, handful of shreddies and goji berries 
L: small granary roll with tuna mayonnaise, carrot sticks and a whole capsicum pepper 
S: blueberries, cherries and 2 rice cakes 
D: tray bake of home grown new potatoes, courgettes, peppers, tomatoes, basil, garlic and veggie sausages


----------



## LilMiss_91

Love this post :D

B: Bovril and spready cheese sandwich with seedy wholemeal bread, 1/4 apple, a few grapes and a cup of milk
L: 1 slice of herby french toast (aka eggy bread) again made with seedy wholemeal, 2 small sausages and ketchup, scoop of ice cream and a big cup of water.

That's as far as we've got today!


----------



## kazzzzy

B Cheerios, strawberries & cup of milk
S Banana
L Bread roll with 2 fish fingers, mixed berry yogurt & grapes
S Yogurt covered rice cake & strawberries
D Beef meatballs in a tomato sauce with spaghetti & half slice of garlic bread


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - cornflakes, half a banana 

Snack - piece of chocolate 

Lunch - 1 fish finger, some baked potato, cauliflower & broccoli 

Snack - 1 bite of a kiwi fruit but she hated it! 

Dinner - wholewheat pasta, butter beans, carrots & cauliflower


----------



## Bevziibubble

Today:


Breakfast - cornflakes, a crumpet 

Lunch - chicken in white sauce with brown rice 

Snack - crisps 

Dinner - she wasn't hungry so just had a slice of toast and a big block of cucumber! She tried a bite of celery but didn't like it.


----------



## Scout

B: a piece of ham (she won't eat typical breakfast foods)
L: 2 bites of bbq pork and 2 chicken bites
D: pork chop, cream potatoes, broccoli, peaches


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast- 2 slices of toast 

Lunch - wholewheat pasta, carrots and cauliflower 

Snack - a few spoons of yoghurt 

Dinner - chicken in white sauce with brown rice, and broccoli.


----------



## caz & bob

b tea with 2 toast and a yogurt / l sunday roast cornetto / tea cheese onion paste with ham sandwitche s choclate bar normally has tea and toast before bed but she fell a sleep xx


----------



## kazzzzy

B Boiled egg & slice of toast
S Banana
L 2 potato waffles with beans 
S Apple slices & grapes & rich tea biscuit
D Mild chicken curry with onion, pineapple & sweetcorn & brown rice


----------



## adrie

B: Milk, whole banana, cheerios & wheat cereal
S: fruit and veg pouch
L: Milk, 1/2 hard boiled egg, 1 piece whole wheat bread with peanut butter and jam
S: plain, full fat greek yogurt
D: Milk, green beans, steak and mac n cheese
Dessert: custard


----------



## Leliana

I haven't posted in ages. DD's eating has been really crap! Today has been good though, so it's worth recording!

B - Two slices of jam on toast. A banana.
S - Cherry tomatoes and cucumber sticks. Two satsumas.
L - Tortilla wrap with ham. Grapes and blueberries.
S - Apple and banana smoothie pouch.
D - Pasta bolognaise (ate every scrap, even the onions). A raspberry fromage frais.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - cornflakes, 1 crumpet 

Lunch - fish finger, butter beans, carrots & cauliflower 

Snack - raw carrot, chocolate mousse 

Dinner - half a slice of toast, didn't want anything else.


----------



## kazzzzy

B Toasted bagel with peanut butter & banana & cup of milk
S Strawberries & grapes
L 3 crackers, cheese, chicken, cherry tomatoes, grapes & strawberry yogurt pouch
S Custard cream biscuit & apple slices
D We had a bar b q, Emily had a hamburger, half a sausage & some salad


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yesterday:

Breakfast - oatmeal 

Snack - half a banana, some grapes 

Lunch - wholewheat pasta, broccoli 

Dinner - chicken and chips


----------



## lace&pearls

B - peanut butter on toast x2 
L - ham sandwich, banana, apricot, handful of organix crisps, 
D - macaroni cheese with cherry toms, 
Pud - choc biscuit & an apple


----------



## kazzzzy

B 2 Weetabix, blueberries & orange juice
S Banana
L Toasted cheese & ham sandwich & peach yogurt
S 2 custard cream biscuits & grapes 
D Turkey meatballs & penne pasta in a tomato sauce


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - 2 bowls of oatmeal 

Lunch - a few bites of baguette, some ham 

Snack - banana

Dinner - picnic


----------



## lace&pearls

B - porridge 
Snack - small box of raisins 
L - ham sandwich, some crisps & grapes, 
S - home made brownie 
D - fish fingers, chips and peas (didn't really eat the chips) 
Pud - more home made brownie!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - oatmeal, grapes 

Lunch - ham, strawberries, half a yoghurt 

Dinner - fish finger, new potatoes, broccoli and cauliflower.


----------



## kazzzzy

B Scrambled egg & toast
S Banana
L Pasta, cheese & tuna
S Grapes & oat cake with peanut butter
D Stir fried salmon with mixed veg & noodles in a sweet & sour sauce


----------



## Zinky

B - 1 weetabix and banana, handful of dry Cheerios, cup of milk
L - salmon & cucumber sandwich, vegetable couscous, a few crisps
S - cheese and crackers, ice lolly
D - steak, chips, peas


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - a crumpet

Snack - Ice cream from the ice cream van

Lunch - one bite of a mini sausage roll, some strawberries 

Dinner - a few bites of potato, a few slices of cucumber


----------



## LoveMyBaby786

B: 1 weetabix with milk then half a toast
L: Chicken curry
D: Spicy vegetable pasta with cheese


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - oatmeal, raisins and grapes 

Lunch - chicken in white sauce with brown rice 

Snack - a cookie 

Dinner - pasta, green beans and carrots


----------



## caz_hills

Yesterday....
B - wetabix crunchies
L - lamb burger home made, pitta, peppers and cucumber 
Snack - yogurt
Dinner - out at a restaurant, suasages, chips, peas and gravy followed by chocolate brownie and ice cream


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - weetabix 

Lunch - scrambled egg on toast 

Dinner - we had a roast dinner but she only ate the cauliflower and carrots.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Today:

Breakfast - Weetabix, banana

Lunch - ham baguette, plain crisps 

Dinner - chicken in white sauce with brown rice, peas.


----------



## caz & bob

breakfast : wholemeal toast 2 rounds with tea and a yogurt dinner : whit tune mayo bap tea : chicken tikka masala with couple of chip and rice didn't eat it all and it was half of mine then crisp and mandarins supper: 2 wholemeal toast with tea xx


----------



## kazzzzy

B Cheerios, strawberries & cup of milk
S Banana
L Toasted ham & cheese sandwich & strawberry yogurt
S Apple slices & small ice cream cone
D Breaded cod, mash potato, green beans & sweetcorn


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - oatmeal, grapes 

Lunch - we had sausage sandwiches but she just ate the bread and tried one bite of sausage 

Snack - banana 

Dinner - pasta, mushrooms & broccoli.


----------



## sequeena

B - yoghurt. At school he ate toast
L - banana, salami sandwich, babybel
D - I'm making salmon, new potatoes and veg. He probably won't eat any so I'm not sure yet.


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: tortilla wrap with peanut butter and mashed banana and oat milk
S: dry shredded wheat minis 
L: cheese cubes, orange malt loaf, a small apple and an actimel yoghurt drink
S: cottage cheese with pineapple 
D: a sort of spiced rice bolognaise with beef mince, lots of courgette , tomato and onion


----------



## Amalee

Breakfast - a couple strawberries and some toast with cream cheese
Snack - half a banana and sippy cup of milk
Lunch - Pasta w/ meat sauce that was mostly thrown around the room while he was at day care (sorry guys!) and the rest of his toast and cream cheese
Snack - Yogurt and strawberries, sippy cup of milk
Dinner - About half a waffle with peanut butter, carrots, and cheese

Plus nursing before and after work


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - weetabix, grapes 

Snack - apple and orange slices at nursery 

Lunch - chicken in white and brown rice 

Dinner - cheese and tomato pizza slices, chips and carrots.


----------



## sequeena

B - chicken and a yoghurt (I'm not going to argue. Thomas doesn't eat in the morning usually)
S - toast and milk at school
L - tortilla wrap, grapes, strawberries, cheese, a rissole
S - bourbon biscuit from teqco
D - a yoghurt.... he doesn't do dinner :dohh:


----------



## loveylove

Breakfast- bowl of dry shreddies and yoghurt

Lunch- pasta with tomato sauce, banana and yoghurt

Snack- ice lolly 

Dinner- ham and rice 

Dessert was ice cream


----------



## kazzzzy

B Toasted bagel with peanut butter & cup of milk
S Banana
L 3 crackers, ham, cheese, tomato & grapes & strawberry yogurt
S Apple slices & custard cream biscuit
D Beef meatballs with penne pasta & slice of garlic bread


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - 2 bowls of oatmeal, a bowl of coco pops and a crumpet. Wow!

Snack - fruit at nursery 

Lunch - scrambled eggs, slice of baguette

Snack - banana 

Dinner - pasta, broccoli


----------



## Cariad_x

B: mini banana weetabix, toast 
S: 2x raisin boxes and a note of a milk cake 
L: beans and sausage with bread (ate half)
S: an apple
D: Salmon, sweet potato and roasted butternut squash. Plus some of my pasta.


----------



## sequeena

B - cheese
L - packed lunch at school - salami sandwich, small fruit loaf, cheese, yoghurt - left chicken and grapes
D - chicken


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: slice of wholemeal toast with peanut butter, plus 1 egg scrambled, an actimel yoghurt drink
S: grapes and walnuts, small bag of baked unsalted beetroot crisps 
L: a fillet of peppered smoked mackerel, a small slice of pumpkin seed and cranberry loaf, 2 slices of cheddar cheese, 3 cherry tomatoes, half a small mango 
D: 1.5 pork sausages and a bite of veggie sausage, chunky roast parsnips, carrots, onion and apple slices served with diced carrot, swede and barley.


----------



## kazzzzy

B Scrambled egg & slice of wholemeal toast & cup of milk
S Apple & grapes
L Small wrap with ham & cheese & sweetcorn & strawberry yogurt
S Breadstick & banana
D Salmon & noodles & stir fry veg in a sweet & sour sauce


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: peanut butter on wholemeal toast, small slice of cranberry loaf, warm milk with a sprinkle of cocoa powder
S: half a small apple, a mini brioche roll
L: 6 king prawns, a handful of button mushrooms, but mostly left the rice and spring onion
S: 2 plums and some baked sweet potato slices (from tesco,he calls them crisps and they're crispy but only ingredient is sweet potato!)
D: salmon, boiled potatoes, cabbage and runner beans


----------



## Cariad_x

B: buttered toast that he proceeded to dunk in my tea. Most of my porridge and banana
S: Nesquick milk cake that he spotted in the fridge. 
L: wholewheat spaghetti with sausages. He said no to the tomato sauce I made for it. 
S: a HUGE bowl of grapes. An oatcake. 
D: veggie chilli in a baked potato with some cheese and a spoonful of creme fraiche. 2x fromage frais


----------



## kazzzzy

B 2 Weetabix, half a banana & cup of milk
S Grapes
L Pasta, tuna & sweetcorn
S Plum & rich tea biscuit 
D Half chicken breast stuffed with philly & wrapped in bacon, mash potato, carrots & peas


----------



## sequeena

B - pancakes. Toast and milk at school
L - at school - beef burger in homemade bun, wedges (didn't eat), a choice of veg or salad (what He ate I don't know). Fruit and ice cream sundae
D - banana, wholegrain chicken nuggets, yoghurt


----------



## Zinky

B - shreddies, cup of milk
S - breadstick, 
L - chicken nuggets, chips, peas
S - small pork pie
D - pasta with mixed veg and tomato sauce


----------



## kazzzzy

B Porridge & blueberries
S Apple slices & yogurt covered rice cake
L Tuna & sweetcorn sandwich & peach yogurt
S Grapes & oat cake with peanut butter
D 2 slices of home made pizza with chicken, sweetcorn, onion, cherry tomatoes & mozeralla cheese & a few sweet potato chips


----------



## Amalee

B - 1/2 waffle and starfruit
S - 1/2 waffle, egg
L - salmon, squash, potatoes
S - triscuits and cheese slices
S - apple 
D - A little bit of everything: gazpacho, steak, salmon, bread, veggie medley, and some more apple


----------



## TTCBean

All your LOs eat so well... my DS is so picky and doesn't eat much.
Breakfast: 2 small sausages
Snack: whole milk and a few zucchini mollasses bite things (very small in size)
Lunch: bite of macaroni/cheese
Snack: pureed peaches, a whole apple
Supper: 1 bite of sweet potatoes, spit out the meat/veg, after dinner got him to eat 1/2 a pot of yogurt


----------



## Foxybabyhg3

Well her lunch bag from the childminder came back empty, so:

B-rice krispies, small yogurt
L-lasagne, satsuma, slices of watermelon
S-baked crisps, banana
D-brinner-we usually go out to breakfast at the weekend but didn't last week so I made a breakfast for dinner :haha: sausage, mushrooms, fried egg & beans
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37 KB
Views: 2


----------



## kazzzzy

B Half a toasted wholemeal bagel with cashew nut butter & grapes
S Banana
L Toasted cheese sandwich, peach yogurt & apple slices
S Grapes & few pom bear crisps 
D Gammon, mash potato, carrots, peas & gravy 
Milk before bed


----------



## kazzzzy

B Pancake, strawberries & cup of milk
S Apple
L Spaghetti hoops & potato waffle
S Grapes & rich tea biscuit
D Beef meatballs in a tomato sauce, spaghetti & some mozeralla cheese


----------



## AngelUK

B Alpha Bites cocoa cereal (dry), slice of toast with butter (Sebastian only had a bite or two of the toast), a cup of milk

L Green beans, potatoes with cheese and ham, water melon for after (Sebastian only had 2 small rice cakes and half the water melon)

S cup of milk and two bread sticks

D HM bacon, butternut squash, sweet potato and swede stew (Sebastian did not touch his), fromage frais after


----------



## babyv13

B - banana porridge fingers, raspberries, greek yoghurt 
S - raisins, a piece of my potato scone, a fruit pouch 
L - cherry tomato, yellow pepper, boiled egg, humous, cheese, apple, raspberries
D - quorn bolognese and a few bites of my pizza


----------



## Zinky

B - weetabix and banana
S - handful of Cheerios, banana
L - beef and potato curry, pilau rice and peas, small slice of cheesecake
S - organix oat bar
D - refused


----------



## kazzzzy

B Scrambled egg & slice of toast 
S Banana
L Pasta, tuna & cheese
S Grapes & breadstick
D Salmon stirfry with noodles & mixed veg


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - cornflakes, grapes 

Snack - fruit at nursery 

Lunch - chicken in white sauce with brown rice, carrots 

Snack - minion fairy cake 

Dinner - potato letters, corn on the cob, broccoli


----------



## kazzzzy

B 2 Pancakes & raspberries 
L 3 crackers, cheese, ham, cherry tomatoes, grapes & strawberry yogurt drink 
S Banana & rich tea biscuit 
D Cottage pie & roast potato


----------



## Zinky

B - Cheerios, cup of milk
S - toast, cheese sticks at nursery
L - ham and cucumber wrap, organix cheese crackers, organix oat bar
D - tomato pesto and pasta


----------



## kazzzzy

B Ready brek & raspberries 
S Clementine 
L Small wrap with tuna, sweetcorn & cheese & strawberry yogurt pouch
S Oat cake with peanut butter & grapes
D Lasagne & slice of garlic bread


----------



## Amalee

B- Egg and cheese on a wrap
S- Strawberries
L- Waffle and banana
S- Cheese and crackers
D- Toast topped with avocado and turkey, with some apple slices


----------



## Zinky

B - eggy bread, blueberries, cherry tomatoes
L - chicken nuggets, potato waffles, mixed veg
S - raisins, brioche
D - pesto pasta, banana,


----------



## Amalee

B- Waffle
S- Spinach and eggs with some grapes
L- Turkey and avocado sandwich and apple slices
S- Smoothie and the rest of his grapes
S- A slice of deli cheese and chicken while we went to the supermarket
D- Beef bouruignon, potatoes, and green beans. Though the green beans were methodically picked up and thrown on the ground the second that they touched his high chair tray.


----------



## kazzzzy

B Scrambled egg & slice of toast
S Banana
L Toasted ham & cheese sandwich & strawberry yogurt 
S Apple slices & rich tea biscuit
D Cottage pie


----------



## Zinky

B - egg and cheese wrap
S - raisins, breadstick, brioche 
L - smoked salmon and cream cheese bagel, packet of quavers, apple slices
D - chicken nuggets, mash, pasta shapes


----------



## Zephram

B - scrambled eggs on toast
S - banana, yoghurt
L - sardines, mayo, cheese, tomato and cucumber on wholemeal bread, another banana
S - pikelets we made together
D - chicken and mushroom risotto, broccoli


----------



## kazzzzy

B Porridge & banana 
S yogurt covered rice cake & apple
L 2 crackers, ham, cheese, tomato & strawberry yogurt
S Satsuma & malted milk biscuit
D Pork stirfry with mixed veg & noodles


----------



## Nerdy

Yesterday:

B - A few bites of daddy's cereal and a pancake with syrup
S1 - Apple slices
L - PB&J
S2 - Colby Jack cheese squares (cut from a block we have)
D - Roast pork, broccoli, mashed potatoes
S3 - 1 KitKat piece (they come in a pack of two connected bars, he gets one)

Today:

B - Strawberrys and Cream Oatmeal


----------



## AngelUK

B Alpha bites (dry), toast with butter, small fromage frais and a small glass of milk

L Broccoli and chicken with coucous, 2 small rice cakes and 2 organix carrot puffs, watermelon 

S Small glass of milk, rice cakes

D Fish fingers, chips and peas, small fromage frais


----------



## kazzzzy

B Porridge, raspberries & blueberries
S Yogurt covered rice cake 
L Bread roll with chicken, cheese & sweetcorn & mixed berry yogurt
S Small slice of sponge cake for my Mam's birthday 
D Roast pork, mash potato, carrots, sweetcorn & gravy


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Fried egg (half)
Beans ( whole small tin)

Jam sarnie on milk roll
Banana
Rasins

1 pack crisps
2 cubes cheese

Lasagne 
Cucumber
1 square dairy milk

Milk


----------



## AngelUK

B Alphabites (dry), slice of wholemeal toast with butter, small banana, small glass of milk

L Chicken, salad and cheese wrap, small rice cakes, mixed melons and grapes

S Small glass of milk, bread stick, babybel and later a Kinder surprise egg

D Roast chicken, carrots, potatoes and gravy, small fromage frais


----------



## Nerdy

B - Hardboiled egg, cereal
S - Cheese
L - Mozzerella Sticks
S - a piece of pecan and raisin ring
D - Lentil and beef chili over noodles
S - more pecan and raisin ring


----------



## MindUtopia

Yesterday was...

B: fried egg sandwich on seeded bread, satsuma
S: tomatoes, a few pumpkin seeds
L: mini steak pie, mash and peas
S: pumpkin seeds, cashews, raisins
D: tomato, red pepper and rice soup (it's like a mexican tomato soup) with some cheesy tortillas for dipping, a few prunes

Today is...

B: shredded wheat in milk (but she was in a mood and didn't really eat much)
Snacks and lunch at nursery
D: baked salmon goujons, brown rice, stir fry veg, pumpkin spice chia pudding (she loves this stuff!)


----------



## kazzzzy

B Scrambled egg & slice of toast 
S Banana
L 2 crackers, cheese, ham, grapes & strawberry yogurt
S Apple slices & oat cake 
D Spag bol


----------



## kbwebb

yesterday was 
Breakfast..two slices of toast, dry cheerios
Dinner.. pasta peas cheese and cod
snack.. apple, banana and a minion cupcake
Tea.. cottage pie peas and carrots (although she didnt eat much)


----------



## MindUtopia

B: porridge with honey, small cup of milk
(Snacks and lunch at nursery)
D: aubergine parmigiana, whole wheat pasta, some prunes


----------



## twobecome3

a handful of Goldfish

2 slices of plain bread, crusts stuffed in between the couch cushions

3 carrot sticks, 2 of which chewed and spit onto the carpet

2 slices of 'naked pizza' (all toppings scraped off including the cheese)


----------



## kazzzzy

B 2 Weetabix with warm milk & banana
S Apple
L Pasta, tuna & cheese
S Forest fruits yogurt & rice cake 
D Baked salmon, mash potato, carrots & peas


----------



## cocosianelle

twobecome3 said:


> a handful of Goldfish
> 
> 2 slices of plain bread, crusts stuffed in between the couch cushions
> 
> 3 carrot sticks, 2 of which chewed and spit onto the carpet
> 
> 2 slices of 'naked pizza' (all toppings scraped off including the cheese)

I had to read this twice, the second time to see if I'd written it and because it made giggle a lot!


----------



## Nerdy

B - Kix cereal, 1/2 a banana
S - 1/2 banana (upon request)
L - Mac n Cheese (Organic!)
S - PB & J 1/2
D - Noodles with egg, carrots, corn, lima beans, peas, and green beans
S - Chocolate chip cookie


----------



## kazzzzy

B 2 pancakes & blueberries 
S Banana
L 2 crackers, cheese, ham, strawberry yogurt & apple slices
S bag of organix crisps
D Sweet & sour chicken & rice


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - half a bowl of oatmeal, some coco pops

Snack - fruit at nursery 

Lunch - chicken in white sauce and rice 

Snack - grapes 

Dinner - fish finger, pasta, broccoli, cauliflower & carrots. Mini chocolate chip muffin for dessert.


----------



## Mrsb3

Today my toddler number 1 had

Some chocolate for breakfast (naughty daddy)!!!
Pack of quavers for morning snack
Chips and toast for lunch (at the cafe)
Hot choclaate and a coconut macaroon for afternoon snack
Noodles and water melon for tea

Toddler number 2 had

Breastmilk for breakfast
Quavers for morning snack
Apple, pear, and some orange for lunch with a breadstick (from my bag) threw cafe food on floor lol
Breastmilk afternoon snack
Homemade chicken corma with peas and rice and some melon.

My kids eat what they want but family food and fruit is offered at every meal time.

Normally my toddler number 1 will just eat humous for lunch and peanut butter sandwiches for tea with a slice of apple- but today I ran out of those things so noodles it was... Turned his nose right up at the korma!


----------



## kbwebb

Breakfast was two slices of jam on toast
Snack one Apple
Dinner pasta with cream sauce
Snack two more slices of toast!!!
Tea with be chips fish fingers and peas seriously need do a good shop


----------



## kazzzzy

B Toasted bagel & strawberries cup of milk
S Apple
L Chicken sandwich & mixed berry yogurt
S Oat cake with peanut butter & mini rice cake 
D Salmon, noodles & sweetcorn in a sweet & sour sauce


----------



## Zinky

B - slice of toast, dry Cheerios, cup of milk
S - kinder egg
L - cheese and crackers, cucumber, tomatoes, slice of melon
S - packet of organix crisps
D - pasta with tomato and veg sauce, small slice of birthday cake


----------



## kazzzzy

B Porridge & banana
S Apple
L Toasted ham & cheese sandwich & strawberry yogurt drink
S Oat cake with peanut butter & grapes
D Pasta carbonara with bacon & slice of garlic bread


----------



## kazzzzy

Thought I'd bump this as we're back trying to eat healthy after the indulgence of Christmas & I like to keep track of Emily's meals etc here:

B Porridge & banana
S Grapes & oat cake with peanut butter
L Tuna & sweetcorn sandwich & strawberry yogurt
S Apple & rich tea biscuit
D Beef meatballs in a tomato sauce with penne pasta


----------



## AngelofTroy

Bumping as I love this thread and get lots of ideas, and it keeps me accountable for Micah's diet and makes me think more about what and how much he's eating. 

Yesterday:
B: oats and milk with raisins and a handful of cheerios, second helping of oats and milk.
S: half a large mango (he'd eat it all if I let him!) 2 small cupcakes that he made the day before then later a satsuma 
L: cheese sandwich (1 slice of bread) because he couldn't wait for me to make cheese on toast, then a quarter of my slice of cheese on toast another slice of toast, 4 cherry tomatoes.
S: 4 oat cakes with seeds in. Small mug of hot chocolate. 
D: half a large salmon fishcake, mashed potato, carrots and broccoli.

I feel the need to point out that he also had a very active day! :dohh: Scooting to gymnastics class, gymnastics and swimming!


----------



## kbwebb

yesterday DD had..
Breakfast: two slices of jam on toast
Snack: one apple
a yogurt
two cartons of pure orange juice
Dinner: cheese sandwich
Tea: Jacket potato cheese and spaghetti hoops


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Today: 
breakfast..jam on granary toast..1 banana

Cheesestring
Grapes (5)

Lunch...Beans and waffles.


----------



## Snufflepop

B- porridge with Nutella 
S- pack organix crisps
L- beans on toast, yoghurt
S- Apple
D- chicken risotto, cucumber sticks, grapes, melon


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: Porridge with peanut butter, chunk of olive bread 
S: banana and raisins at nursery
L: tomato, red pepper and mackerel pasta and apple crumble wth custard at nursery 
D: quorn yellow Thai curry with stir fry mixed veg and rice noodles. Fromage frais and small cupcake.


----------



## Zinky

B - dry Cheerios, cup of milk
S - breadstick, orange juice
L - hotdog, a few chips, a bite of cupcake ( out at soft play)
D - sundried tomato pesto pasta, cucumber sticks, cherry tomato, bite of garlic bread


----------



## AngelUK

B Aphabear cereal, slice of buttered toast, small cup of milk

L Carrot batons, cucumber slices and half a slice of toast with hummus and guacamole, small banana (Sebastian only ate the toast and the banana)

S half a small cupcake and half an oreo at softplay

D 5% fat McCain oven chips, peas, 1 fish finger and 2 small chicken nuggets. 1 small fromage frais


----------



## Snufflepop

B- Porridge with Nutella and 3/4 slice of toast with butter
S- Apple
L- crackers with cheese, ham and cucumber 
S- 2 small fairy cakes
D- fish pie, fruit pot, melon and grapes


----------



## AngelofTroy

Yesterday I came in from work at 9am and Micah informed me that he had already eaten 3 breakfasts! He then proceeded to demand some of my scrambled eggs... :dohh:

SO!...

B: Oars and milk with cheerios, half a muffin, a small banana, half a slice of toast with scrambled egg. 

L: not much unsurprisingly! Some pepper strips, 3 cherry tomatoes, little slice of mini pizza with sweetcorn. 
S: 2 seedy oat cakes, a Cracker and some twiglets
D: mince beef stew with swede, carrot, peas, onions and gravy with 2 dumplings on top.


----------



## Snufflepop

B- porridge, small fairy cake (from daddy!)
S- grapes and crackers
L- 1 1/2 slice of toast with peanut butter, yoghurt, few sticks of pepper and cucumber, few strips of my flatbread with hummus
S- 1/2 Apple
D- fish pie, grapes, satsuma, yoghurt


----------



## LoveMyBaby786

Ds had:
B: Weetabix
S: Fruit and milk in nursery
L: Pizza!
S: Fairy cake
D: Chicken and cheese pasta

DD had:
B: Egg and 1 toast
L: Chicken and spinach type of curry with bread
D: Chicken and cheese pasta
Snacks throughout the day: raisins, 1 orange, bite of fairy cake, milk


----------



## AngelofTroy

Before breakfast daddy gave Micah a Kinder chocolate bar! I was still in bed and apparently he didn't have time to find anything else?!

B: cheese spread on bread, a few oats and cheerios and milk
L: oat cakes and cheese, red pepper strips, baby spinach, mixed nuts 
S: satsuma and a small gingerbread man. Half a toddler cup of hot chocolate at granny's. 
D: toad in the hole, broccoli and carrots in gravy.


----------



## Dio23

Broccoli and carrot mash and oats :)


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: scrambled egg on toast, cheerios with milk. Oats. 
L: cheese and crackers, olives, cherry tomatoes, twiglets
S: mini eggs, raisins and nuts, glass of milk
D: broccoli, baked beans, 1 potato wedge, mushrooms, refused tomatoes.


----------



## kazzzzy

B 2 Weetabix & a banana
S Grapes
L Boiled egg slice of toast 
S Strawberry yogurt
D We got a chineese take away, Emily had some of my sweet & sour chicken & plain rice & few of DH's chips


----------



## Snufflepop

B- porridge
S- 1/2 apple
L- peanut butter on toast, fruit pot
S- digestive biscuit 
D- sausage, (refused mash and carrots), grapes, Apple and yoghurt


----------



## Larkspur

B: Eggy roll ups (egg in a spinach wrap with melted cheese), milk
S: Apple and a cookie
L: Sliders with beef patty and tomato, a plum
D: Fish, potato and leek cakes, kumara chips, sweet corn. Homemade banana berry ice cream.


----------



## Snufflepop

B- porridge
L- slice toast, beans, sausage, hash brown
S - fruit pot, crackers
D- chicken and rice with vegetables, grapes, strawberries, raspberries and blueberries


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: Slice of toast with peanut butter 
S: Mixed nuts, dried cranberries and raisins 
L: rice and veg stuffed peppers with quorn pieces 
S: Half a mango 
D: tomato and pepper pasta with cheese.. Which he refused, and tantrummed until we agreed to make him a plain slice of toast before bed.. While the toast was cooking he ate the pasta... :dohh: and then the toast!


----------



## AnneD

AngelofTroy said:


> B: Slice of toast with peanut butter
> S: Mixed nuts, dried cranberries and raisins
> L: rice and veg stuffed peppers with quorn pieces
> S: Half a mango
> D: tomato and pepper pasta with cheese.. Which he refused, and tantrummed until we agreed to make him a plain slice of toast before bed.. While the toast was cooking he ate the pasta... :dohh: and then the toast!

Toast is the answer to everything that life throws at you. In our house, it's morphed into ham sandwich suddenly.


----------



## AngelUK

Yesterday they had:

B Alphabear cereal, small slice of buttered toast, small cup of milk
L Couscous with 5 beans and ham, watermelon for after
S Kinderegg (Sunday treat)
D Sausages with carrot and swede mash, small fromage frais for after


----------



## wildflower79

B 2 frubes and a few bites of a teacake
L sausage, mash and beans; watermelon and custard at nursery
S smoothie
D ham sandwich, crisps, carrot sticks, grated cheese and apple slices


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: 2 slices of homemade bread and butter
S: milk
L: hummus, tomatoes, raw carrot, sweet potato scones and some boiled egg 
D: homemade takeaway style chinese dishes: egg fried rice, sweet and sour quorn with pineapple, chow mein noodles with broccoli, spring roll and pad thai noodles.


----------



## Zinky

B - half a brioche, 1 crumpet with butter, cup of milk
S - home made popcorn
L - pesto pasta, petit filous
D - roast chicken, roast potatoes, broccoli, peas, slice of steamed lemon pudding with custard


----------



## Snufflepop

B- porridge and half slice of toast
S- Apple
L- cheese on toast, fruit pot
S- fairy cake
D- fish fingers, beans, potato waffle, strawberries, blue berries, raspberries and grapes


----------



## Snufflepop

B- porridge, 3/4 pancake with maple syrup 
S- Apple
L- peanut butter on toast
S- fruit pot, fairy cake 
D- cottage pie, pepper, cucumber, Apple, grapes, berries


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: handful of dry cheerios and shredded wheat bitesize, porridge with peanut butter and blueberries
S: pancakes at nursery 
L: cheese, spinach and baked beans pie with carrots and a strawberry yoghurt all at nursery
S: half a mango
D: pancake with quorn bacon, cheese and sweetcorn, then a pancake with blueberries and chocolate sauce!


----------



## Snufflepop

B- porridge
S- 1/2 Apple, pack organix crackers
L- toast, banana, yoghurt
S- fruit pot, raisins, satsuma
D- fish pie, grapes, yoghurt


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: handful of dry mini shredded wheat and a Warburtons thin with a veggie sausage.
L: 3 Melon slices, half a slice of wholemeal bread, cucumber, pepper strips, quorn 'turkey'. 
S: a kiwifruit and a hot cross bun.
D: vegetable topped pizza, chips, slice of nutella pizza and vanilla icecream. (Grandad's birthday meal out)


----------



## Snufflepop

B- porridge
L- toast and few bites of sausage 
S- 1/2 Apple, raisins
D- chicken risotto, banana, grapes


----------



## maria43

It's only 3 pm here but so far:

M:
Breakfast: waffles and half a banana
Lunch: Ham calzone, carrot sticks
Snack: strawberries

C:
Breakfast: half a waffle, then bowl of fruit loops
Lunch: Ham calzone, a few bites of celery sticks
Snack: small cupcake and half an apple

Dinner will be pizza I think.


----------



## kazzzzy

B 2 Weetabix & banana
S Apple
L 2 crackers, cheese, tomato, grapes & strawberry yogurt 
S Satsuma & rich tea biscuit
D Roast chicken, mash potato, carrots, sweetcorn & gravy


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: scrambled eggs and Warburtons thin bread thingy, melon 
S: kinder chocolate bar 
L: Rice, broccoli, 2 fish fingers
D: cheese and onion bake, potato wedges and corn on the cob


----------



## Snufflepop

B- porridge
S- raisins, 1/3 Banana, fairy cake
L- toast, yoghurt
S- Apple
D- fish fingers, waffle, beans, yoghurt


----------



## ferens06

B- shredded wheat & a satsuma
L- peanut butter sandwiches, blueberries and flapjack
D- chicken stir fry 
S- crinkly mini cheddars. Fruit flavoured oat bar


----------



## JessyG

Haven't done this is ages!!

B - rice crispies and a banana
S - fruit stars
L - cheese wrap, Satsuma
T - homemade sweet and sour chicken with noodles (only hd half) yoghurt 

Mill before bed


----------



## AngelofTroy

Yesterday

B: Peanut butter on toast
S: Malt loaf, blueberries and pumpkin cake
L: cheese sandwich with mango chutney, cherry tomatoes and mill. Refused rocket.
S: Ginger biscuit after swimming, cup of milk
D: shepherd's pie (lamb mince, onion, grated carrot, gravy and mashed potatoes) with green beans and peas.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Dippy egg and soliders
Banana

2 rich teas

Tiger bread, grapes, cheese and tomato
Pringles

Dinner is quorn lasange


----------



## AngelUK

Yesterday:

B Aphabear cereal, small slice of buttered wholemeal toast, small cup of milk

L Small part of a wrap with smoked salmon and cream cheese, small part of a wrap with cheese and ham, banana after (Sebastian had only the banana)

S half a small cupcake each at softplay with daddy, copious amounts of fruit shoots :wacko:

D small home made pizza, jelly after


----------



## AngelofTroy

Today

B: Mini shredded wheat with milk, toast with peanut butter and honey, blueberries
S: dried fruit and nuts on the way to nursery, kiwifruit, orange and apple at nursery 
L: penne bolognaise with carrot cake for pudding at nursery
S: Dried figs and a biscuit 
D: pilau rice with quorn mince, onion, grated carrot and raisins, lentil and tomato curry. Milk.


----------



## Snufflepop

B- porridge
S- 1/2 Apple, raisins
L- tomato soup with French bread, fairy cake
S- fruit pot
D- cottage pie, grapes, strawberry, yoghurt


----------



## kazzzzy

B Porridge & raspberries
S Banana
L Pasta, tuna & cheese 
S Strawberry yogurt & grapes
D Half a pork chop, sweet potato mash, peas & brocolli


----------



## HappyAnjeL

B: half waffle, apple & milk
S: banana
L: cheese sticks & apple juice
S: apple & an oreo
D: few bites of chicken, 2 pepper sticks w/ ranch, grapes (refused Rice and broccoli).

Then she ate another apple and had a small ice cream


----------



## kazzzzy

B Scrambled egg & slice of toast 
S Raspberries & blueberries
L Ham sandwich & strawberry yogurt
S Banana & custard cream biscuit
D Pasta bolognese


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: started weetabix with warm milk but decided it was "too mushy", slice of toast with baked beans
S: Apple malt loaf and milk
L: Mini cheese scone, omelette bites with cheese, broccoli, cauliflower, carrot and peas, cherry tomatoes
D: whole-wheat pasta, butternut squash, red pepper, broad beans, butter beans and grated cheese. Milk.


----------



## c1403

Not sure I want to be honest about today lol as we had a family day out so DDs got treated.
B-Cereal, Toast, Fruit
S-Cucumber and Carrot sticks, raisins 
L-Fish fingers, Chips and Peas and a ice lolly/handful of sweeties
D-Pasta with cheese
S-Cereal bar


----------



## AngelofTroy

Yesterday 

B: mix of shredded wheat and strawberry crisp cereal with milk x 2 bowls 
S: banana 
L: tuna mayo, sweetcorn and cheese in a seeded wrap, carrot sticks, mango 
S: small 'hot chocolate' with just a smidge of powder in warm milk 
D: breaded haddock, mashed potatoes, broccoli and carrots


----------



## kbwebb

Breakfast, two slices of jam on toast, a banana
snack, small bowl of purple grapes
dinner, cheese sandwich, muller corner yogurt
snack, bag of crisps
tea, chicken carrots peas and baby potatos with gravy.


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: Oats and milk, sprinkling of strawberry crunch cereal, half an apple
S: homemade cheese straws on the way to nursery, then plum, orange and apple at nursery.
L: roast pork, mashed potatoes, carrots, peas and gravy, with chocolate sponge and banana at nursery 
S: another apple, a few dates, walnuts, raisins and handfuls of flour... :shrug: while making banana bread.
D: seeded wrap with quorn mince, tomatoes, kidney beans, onions, peppers, cheese and avocado.
Banana bread for pudding.


----------



## Amalee

B- watermelon, cheese, and some cheerios
S- crackers
L- some waffle with sunbutter, roasted veggies topped with turkey bacon, wheat thins with hummus, and yogurt 
S- strawberry, another waffle quarter
D- we haven't eaten yet!


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: 1 slice wholemeal toast with honey and peanut butter
S: a plum and a boiled egg
L: tuna sandwich, pepper strips, cherry tomatoes and a ginger oatcake.
S: small banana 
D: toad in the hole (1 pork sausage in Yorkshire pudding batter) sliced carrots, tiny bit of potato, gravy, refused kale. Cup of milk.


----------



## AngelUK

B small buttered slice of a seeded wholemeal batch (Sebastian refused it), Alphabear cereal and a small cup of milk

L cucumber, carrot and babycorn with low fat hummus to dip, with a ryvita cracker and some ham and a small banana after (Sebastian only had a nibble of the ryvita and ate the banana)

S half a small cupcake at softplay with daddy

D 1 1/12 Heck chipolatas with carrot, swede and potato mash, small fromage frais after. Sebastian ate nothing.

:wacko:


----------



## Zinky

B - weetabix and banana, cup of milk
L - roast chicken wrap, cucumber sticks, organix cheese crackers
S - homemade popcorn, vitamin lollipop
D - 2 egg cheese omelette, chips, sweetcorn


----------



## AngelofTroy

AngelUK said:


> B small buttered slice of a seeded wholemeal batch (Sebastian refused it), Alphabear cereal and a small cup of milk
> 
> L cucumber, carrot and babycorn with low fat hummus to dip, with a ryvita cracker and some ham and a small banana after (Sebastian only had a nibble of the ryvita and ate the banana)
> 
> S half a small cupcake at softplay with daddy
> 
> D 1 1/12 Heck chipolatas with carrot, swede and potato mash, small fromage frais after. Sebastian ate nothing.
> 
> :wacko:

I don't know how you manage with their two such different appetites.


----------



## AngelUK

AngelofTroy said:


> I don't know how you manage with their two such different appetites.

Lol not very well. Sebastian is losing weight and Dominic is gaining :(


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: strawberry and yoghurt crunch cereal, bran flakes and milk. 
S: one date, orange, apple and banana slices
L: Baked bean, spinach and potato pie and strawberry yoghurt at nursery 
S: chocolate coin after his immunisations, mini ice lolly and hot chocolate (i felt mean after the jabs so he got away with lots of unhealthy snacks!!)
D: roast potato, slice of vegetarian pie, peas and broccoli. Half a small mango.


----------



## AngelofTroy

AngelUK said:


> AngelofTroy said:
> 
> 
> I don't know how you manage with their two such different appetites.
> 
> Lol not very well. Sebastian is losing weight and Dominic is gaining :(Click to expand...

:hugs:


----------



## kazzzzy

B Porridge & banana
S Blueberries 
L Cheese toastie & strawberry yogurt drink
S Apple slices & malted milk biscuit
D Beef meatballs in a tomato sauce with penne pasta & small bit of grated cheese


----------



## Mrsb3

AngelofTroy said:


> AngelUK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AngelofTroy said:
> 
> 
> I don't know how you manage with their two such different appetites.
> 
> Lol not very well. Sebastian is losing weight and Dominic is gaining :(Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...


Try the full fat humous??

I only ever serve my 2 full fat humous, same goes for cheese, milk etc..


----------



## Mrsb3

Breakfast- cup of milk with cocoa and some white bread toast.

Snack- full Easter agg and a few small Cadbury cream eggs. Sophia fell asleep so missed out on that goodie!

Lunch - Maccy d's chips and 1 half of the burger bun
Sophia had 2 nuggets and a hand full of chips 

Snack- more chocolate eggs and bunny eggs

Tea- mash, mushy peas and chicken kiev

Super- mini chedders and juice 

Gotta love Easter !


----------



## AngelUK

Mrsb 3 I am trying to limit the calorie intake for Dominic who is very overweight. Sebastian will not touch houmous, no matter which variety.


----------



## Mrsb3

Oh I see, I can understand this- my little girl was getting quite big LOVES her food (and everyone else's) if the truth be known! But instead of putting her on a calorie controlled diet, which I tried for a few days but she kept waking up through night hungry! So I upped her activity levels big time! Got her walking EVERYWHERE even if it meant me not able to get ready properly in a morning and had to leave my house early and a right mess sometimes... We looked mental out at the park in the rain and caked in mud at 10am but it got her moving loads and distracted her from wanting to snack all the time. 

It's really hard having 2 little ones and feeding them differently, so maybe this could be another option you might want to explore in the future... Plus side the weather is cheering up so makes it that bit easier. My little girl is starting to slim out now but still eats like a hourse lol 

Hope this helps (hugs)


----------



## AngelofTroy

Waaaaayyu too much chocolate. :dohh:


----------



## pinkribbon

AngelofTroy said:


> Waaaaayyu too much chocolate. :dohh:

Us too!


----------



## Fizzyfefe

Bumping this thread for some new ideas!

Yesterday, Hunter had...

Breakfast: Oatmeal with cinnamon and prunes

Lunch: Chicken sandwich with veggie cream cheese, cucumber, and tomato

Dinner: Baked potato with cheese and vegetable chili


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Anything in sight!

Breakfast at home - melon chunks and a yoghurt
Breakfast at nursery - weetabix
Snack at nursery - Apple and pear
Lunch at nursery - cowboy pie (beans, sausage and mash)
Snack at nursery - breadsticks
Dinner at nursery - chicken & veg
Snack at home - bag of these https://www.sainsburys.co.uk/webapp...groceries/bear-jungle-paws-fruit-shapes-5x20g
Dinner at home - enchiladas

Pretty sure she's in the middle of a growth spurt as she is suddenly a bottomless pit.


----------



## Zephram

Yesterday DS1 had:

B - Weetbix with milk, kiwifruit, banana and raisins
S - Fruit at kindy (couldn't tell you what kind as they chop up all the kids fruit and offer slices on a platter)
L - Packed lunch of marmite and cheese sandwich on brown bread and a mini cupcake that we made the day before
S - couple of scotch biscuits and an apple
D - Chicken pasta with tomato and basil sauce, broccoli


----------



## AngelofTroy

Yesterday:

B: slice of toast with honey, half an English muffin with peanut butter and a crumpet with just butter. Cup of milk. 
S: half a banana 
L: a few forkfuls of peppered smoked mackerel, 1 baby new potato, a handful of cherry tomatoes and sliced cucumber. Left his coleslaw and salad leaves. 
S: horrible looking "spaghetti cheese string" that he chose after swimming. An ice lolly and then frozen carrot sticks.
D: pizza with ham, pineapple, mushrooms, olives and red onion.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

So far


Toast with butter
Bowl of grapes

Onion rings
Apple


----------



## sequeena

Thomas has had;

B - banana


At school:

Snacks - milk, toast and fruit (not sure which fruit today)

Lunch - menu says breaded salmon bake with chipped potatoes or pasta or jacket potatoes and baked beans or peas or seasonal salad. Chocolate cornflake crisp for dessert. Not sure what he chose.

Since getting home he's had a wrap, cheese and ham and hopefully I can get him to eat some bognese.


----------



## Fizzyfefe

Breakfast: French toast, banana, scrambled egg

Lunch: Applesauce mixed with yogurt. Had a huge breakfast so be didn't want a big lunch.

Snack: Navel grange

Dinner: Chicken fundido, applesauce


----------



## Zephram

Bump


----------



## AngelUK

Mine were at school today (not toddlers anymore :() so I only know that they had:
B: Cheerios with milk, toast with butter
D: Spaghetti bolognese and a yoghurt after. Sebastian refused both


----------



## .Mrs.B.

Well it's 9am and my 23lb 2 year old has eaten wholegrain buttered toast, 2 weetabix and a small bowl of museli. I don't know how she eats so much!


----------



## .Mrs.B.

Yesterday for dinner we made orzo bolognaise for the first time, the kids ate their entire dinner and both had seconds! It even had onion in which neither of mine are usually keen on.


----------



## AngelofTroy

Yesterday

B: rice crispies with milk and a slice of toast with honey, yoghurt drink and a plum
S: at nursery but is always fruit and milk
L: onion bagel with quorn 'ham', carrot sticks, 2 cherry tomatoes, mini flapjack
S: pastrami and a quarter of a sandwich thin, a few cheese and chive baked crisps. Then later after swimming a small lolly and an oatcake. 
D: baked butternut squash and spinach risotto. Cup of milk.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I've missed this thread!


----------



## Boozlebub

My super picky eater had today:
B - bowl of porridge with fruit purée mixed in and a slice of buttered toast. 4 weetabix minis (no milk)

S - 2 Karelian pies (small rice filled savoury things with rye base) with Philadelphia on

L - 5 mouthfuls of pasta with mincemeat and a fruit/veg pouch for afters.

S - 1 more Karelian pie plus a small yoghurt

D - cheese sandwich and fruit pot

Before bed he will have another bowl of porridge with fruit purée in.


----------



## JumpingIn

4oz formula
Breakfast: 1 banana, 1 pancake with spread and
5 blackberries
Snack: 5 cheese style nachos, 3 grapes
Lunch: 1 minted lamb burger, broccoli (didn't touch the potatoes)
Snack: 1 chocolate mousse pot, 4 blackberries, 1 nacho
Tea: 1 scrambled egg, handful peas (didn't touch the potato again)
4oz formula


----------



## JumpingIn

One kidney bean! Toddlers!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - toast

Snack - pear and a cracker at school 

Lunch - some plain mince and a huge raw carrot, small chocolate slice 

Dinner - refused so far 


She has SUCH a limited appetite and food choices recently :(


----------



## _Meep_

Breakfast: Banana, potato cake with honey (!) - gross, but that's what she wanted!

Snack: Fruit smoothie.

Lunch: Tuna wholemeal wrap, apple slices, Babybel cheese.

Snack: Vegetable crisps and raisins, breastfeed.

Dinner: Baked marrow stuffed with bolognese-style sauce (Quorn mince, onions, mushrooms, peppers, peas, tomatoes) and cheesy mashed potato. 

Pudding: Chocolate protein brick made by Daddy, yoghurt.


----------



## kirstybumx3

Oh I always try to join in on here then forget :haha:

Breakfast: 2 scrambled eggs and toast 
Snack (at nursery): Apple and crumpet
Lunch (at nursery): pasta bake, garlic bread and a fromage frais 
Dinner: cheesy chicken and bacon in pastry, oven chips and peas
Treat: rowntrees randoms
Snack before bed: raisins and a handful of dry cereals

(I'm shocked writing it down he never eats this much lol)


----------



## lau86

Ds2 breakfast 2 shredded wheat
Lunch chicken sandwich (2 slices), tomatoes, cucumber, small chocolate 
Snack- 3 oatcakes and cheese
Tea- spag Bol, banana and yoghurt


----------



## LoveMyBaby786

Ds didnt have breakfast as he said he wasnt hungry (thats a first!)

Banana in school as a snack
Egg mayo sandwich, cheesestring, breads ticks and small yogurt for lunch in school
Chicken curry at home
Chocolates! (He had a bump to his head a couple days ago so a friend popped over with choccies for him!)


----------



## AngelUK

B Honey cheerios with milk and buttered toast (Sebastian refused the toast)
L at school
S mini gingerbread men, milk and later an apple
D Sausage and mash, rhubarb crumble with custard (Sebastian refused most of the mash and all of the dessert after trying a mouthful)


----------



## Eleanor ace

DD1 had:
B- Porridge with golden syrup
S- Banana
L- Egg and soldiers (wholemeal). Dairylea dunker after she rejected the egg :dohh:
D- Lasagne and salad (cucumber, tomatoes and celery)
Supper- 1 slice of wholemeal toast with honey


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: Toast with peanut butter and honey, a cup of milk
L: half a bagel with quorn ham, an oatcake, cucumber sticks and a plum.
S: apple slices with peanut butter, gingerbread man biscuit, grapes and a fruitella sweet. Cup of milk.
D: potato and sweet potato wedges, 1 quorn sausage and salad


----------



## _Meep_

Breakfast: Banana, toast with honey.

Snack: Fruit smoothie, croissant.

Lunch: Mini breadsticks, slice of ham, cheese cubes, tomatoes, raw yellow peppers, apple slices, small gingerbread man.

Snack: Yoghurt, breastfeed.

Dinner: Breaded cod goujons, potatoes, carrots, broccoli, sweetcorn, parsley sauce. 

Pudding: Ice lolly.


----------



## Boozlebub

B - bowl of porridge with fruit purée and 5 weetabix minis

S - slice of buttered toast and yoghurt

L - 2 slices of buttered toast 

S - banana

D - refused lasagne and ate nothing

Porridge with fruit purée before bed


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - 1 crumpet with butter 

Lunch - 3 slices of a small garlic & cheese pizza 

Snack - raw carrot 

Dinner - plain spaghetti, an apple


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: toast with poached egg
S: 2 plums
L: veg soup, white bread roll and salad (lettuce, cucumber, avocado and tomatoes) 
S: Apple slices with peanut butter, ginger tea. 
D: pasta, pesto, peppers, onion and garlic. Garlic bread.


----------



## .Mrs.B.

B: Weetabix
S: Blueberries, monkey nuts, apple slices
S: Yoghurt coated peanuts (softplay)
L: Cheese on brown toast with tomato and cucumber
S: Chocolate ice gems
D: Tricolour fusili with butter, plain rice, pepper, cucumber, tomato, meatballs
P: Childrenmade sponge cake with ready custard

My daughter had a 3 hour nap though and completely missed lunch, she woke at almost 4 so we made an early dinner instead.


----------



## kirstybumx3

Breakfast: omelette at grandparents house (no idea what was in it!) 
Lunch: cheese and baked bean toasties and an ice lolly 
Snack: few cashew nuts and yogurt coated raisins 
Dinner: pizza express spicy beef, pepper and mozzarella pizza (3 slices) and a chocolate chip cake bar


----------



## AngelUK

B: Honey Cheerios and Alpha Bear cereal with milk and a slice of buttered wholemeal toast for Dominic
L: Fries and chicken nuggets, mini milks
S: Part of daddy's brownie, Innocent smoothies
D: Wholemeal bread with baked beans, yoghurt after.


----------



## JumpingIn

4oz formula
B: 1 banana, 1 small pancake with spread
S: 3 blackberries, 2 strawberries, handful blueberries, biscuit
L: Handful peas. He left his chicken nuggets and chips
S: Another banana, another biscuit. A few chips from my friend
S2: 4oz formula. Desperate to get him to nap. It didn't work! 
D: 3 sweet potato falafels, huge amounts of rice with sweetcorn and peas. Left the lamb
Supper: 4oz formula, few bits of toast

He has a cold and refused to nap all day so no doubt his eating is off because of that


----------



## AngelofTroy

B: 2 slices of wholemeal toast with peanut butter. Small banana.
S: Rice Crispies and milk. 
L: Cheese scone, pepper strips, cherry tomatoes
S: ice lolly, packet of sunbites 
D: tuna and mushroom pasta with sweetcorn and peppers. Milk


----------



## DebbieF

Breakfast - cereal and mandarin oranges
Lunch - rice, carrots and some chips
Dinner - Nothing yet, too early


----------



## Boozlebub

Yesterday DS had:
B - natural yoghurt with blueberry purée and a few weetabix minis
L - 4 crackers and a fruit pot
S- yoghurt
D - sausage and sweet potato chips
Before bed a bowl of porridge


----------



## _Meep_

Yesterday, LO ate:

Breakfast: Banana, toast with honey (nearly always the same choice!).

Snack: Strawberries, raspberries, blueberries.

Lunch: Cauliflower cheese breaded burger with potatoes, carrots, one green bean and ketchup. 40 minute tantrum to get her to sit at the table rather than on the sofa, so she ate it cold - too bad. :coffee:

Snack: Half a doughnut, some crisps of mine, a packet of Fruit Wriggles.

Dinner: Cheese on toast with beans.

Pudding: Protein brick.

She opted for several breastfeeds throughout the day - she was quite upset yesterday for whatever reason. 

Today she has had:

Breakfast: Banana, cornflakes with milk and berries.

She's gone to work with Daddy (dog training) so he's taken some shop-bought snacks for her.

Lunch will be toad in the hole with roast potatoes, parsnips and veg/gravy. I'm hungry today!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Coco pops 1 bowl
1 banana
1 french fancy

Cheese and brocolii pasta


----------



## Boozlebub

B - bowl of porridge and a few weetabix minis
S - slice of buttered toast and a yoghurt
L - 3 small Karelian pies with Philadelphia and a fruit pot
S - some chocolate 
D - slice of bread and butter and refused veg soup

Bowl of porridge before bed


----------



## JumpingIn

4oz formula at 5.30am! Grr!
B-1 banana, half a slice of toast with jam
B2 (nursery) slice of toast with spread
S (nursery) Cranberries and rice cakes
L (nursery) 1 bowl of casserole
S- Another banana, few blackberries, 1 rice cake, 3 pineapple chunks
Bonus- Too much edible play doh!
D- About 7 handfuls of carbonara with veg, morsel of chicken, half a soy yoghurt
Bonus2- Cake mix from making cakes, half a baked cupcake


----------



## lau86

Ds2- b- big bowl of cornflakes, full fat milk
L- pasta topped with cheese, apple slices
D- sausage, mash, carrot and gravy (didn't eat many carrots), was supposed to have a slice of ds1 birthday cake but didn't get that as he kept throwing food


----------



## Blu10

Forgot how much I used to enjoy this thread! DS1 is now 5 and DS2 only 8 months but I'm going to hijack anyway &#128541;

Breakfast:
DS1 - cornflakes and a yoghurt
DS2 - Organix museli and 4oz milk

Snack:
DS1 - mini cheddars
DS2 - banana rice wafer

Lunch:
DS1: chicken, onion and red pepper wrap with ketchup, strawberries, cheese string and Bourbon biscuit.

DS2 - cheesy brocolli and mash, rice pudding.

Snack:
DS1- jelly tots
DS2- biscotti

Dinner:

DS1- sausage, pasta, peas. Yoghurt
DS2 - chicken, pasta, peas. Yoghurt

Bedtime
DS1 - warm milk 
DS2 - 5oz milk


----------



## Boozlebub

B - porridge with fruit purée and a few weetabix minis
L - 2 slices of bread and chocolate (at grandparents house)
S - yoghurt 
D - one bite of homemade bacon, onion and green pepper pizza and 3 small Karelian pies with Philadelphia 

Bowl of porridge before bed


----------



## .Mrs.B.

B-Weetabix
S-Strawberries, blueberries, grapes, rapberries
L-Beef burgers in white buns with cheddar cheese, tomatoes, spinach, cucumber, pepper
S-Shortcake bites, custard tarts, fruit (playdate)
D-Meatballs, orzo and brocolli in pasta bake sauce
P-Natural greek yoghurt
S-Pitta & cucumber


----------



## Zinky

B. - slice of wholemeal toast with jam and butter, strawberries, milk
S - cucumber and bread sticks dipped in humous
L - chicken salad roll, packet of organix cheese crackers, 
S - grapes, breadstick, homemade ice lolly
D - Pasta in a homemade tomato sauce with peas and sweetcorn

Lots of water and milk as it's been boiling hot today.


----------



## JumpingIn

4oz formula
B-tiny piece of toast. Refused the rest
S-Banana, 5 blueberries, 1 rice cake
Edible play doh again
L- Around 8 handfuls of carbonara with veg. Refused chicken
S-Half a banana. Some chips some kids at soft play fed him! About 8 of them actually! 
D-A massive plate of vegetable rice. Refused sausage
S-Piece of cake, blackberries we picked in the woods


----------



## AngelUK

B Honey Cheerios with milk and buttered toast

L Lunch at School (still haven't got the menu)

S Banana, slices of pear, a bit of a chocolate chip cookie

D Macaroni cheese, peppa pig jelly after (Sebastian refused both)


----------



## lau86

B- cornflakes and milk 
L- baked potato, cheese and spaghetti hoops, banana 
D- veggie oven pizza, cucumber and tomatoes, yoghurt, raspberries and strawberries


----------



## gingajewel

AngelUK said:


> B Honey Cheerios with milk and buttered toast
> 
> L Lunch at School (still haven't got the menu)
> 
> S Banana, slices of pear, a bit of a chocolate chip cookie
> 
> D Macaroni cheese, peppa pig jelly after (Sebastian refused both)

Angel if you go on your local council website and type in primary school menu they should be on there, that's how I got my dd's.


----------



## AngelUK

Thanks I had a look but nothing. I also asked in the office and they said they haven't got one yet either. :shrug: I now have to rely on the very vague description my boys give me, such as "sandwiches without any naughty bits" lol


----------



## _Meep_

Breakfast: Banana, toast with honey.

Snack: Smoothie and a strawberry-vanilla yoghurt.

Lunch: Turkey slice, potatoes, mixed salad.

Snack: Protein balls, apple slices.

Dinner: Carrot, coconut, kidney bean and mushroom stew with buttered crusty bread (we had rice, which she hates). She was so sweetly appreciative and ate so much of it that we rewarded her with a chocolate Barny Bear cake for pudding lol.


----------



## lau86

I'll do dd today as she's the only one that's been with me all day
B- one weetabix
L- half a baked potato and some left over oven pizza, plum
D- spaghetti bolognese, banana


----------



## Boozlebub

Yesterday DS had:
B - porridge
L - a bowl of Philadelphia pasta, some fruit and a slice of choc cake
D - rye bread sandwich and a packet of quavers
A bowl of porridge before bed


----------



## .Mrs.B.

Yesterday;
B-weetabix/shredded wheat
S-Fruit
L-cheese & cucumber sandwidges on brown seeded bread
S-Mini twister ice lolly for Leon, Kitty napped
D-Chicken and brocolli in korma sauce with rice and boiled potatoes
S-Biscuits & fruit
S-Weetabix


----------



## adrie

Breakfast- milk, cereal, apple sauce
snack- water, almonds and raisins
Lunch-milk, some bites of sandwich, couple nibbles chocolate chip cookie
snack-pudding and 1/4 apple
Dinner-milk, fried steak, strawberries, popsicle


----------



## Boozlebub

Yesterday DS had:
B - bowl of porridge and a slice of toast 
S - fruit pot
L - 3 small Karelian pies, a few bites of banana and a yoghurt
S - pack of quavers
D - 2 Philadelphia wraps, refused chicken, cucumber and lettuce. Another fruit pot
Bowl of porridge before bed


----------



## kirstybumx3

Yesterday: 
Breakfast: muffin, strawberries and apple slices 
Snack: Milky Way 
Lunch: leftovet chilli con carne and rice from Friday dinner 
Dinner: homemade cheeseburgers 

Breakfast: coco pops with whole milk, 1/4 piece of toast 
Lunch: ham sandwich, strawberries 
Dinner: vegetable curry and pasta 
Snacks: snack box of raisins, packet of crisps


----------



## AngelUK

B toast with a tiny bit of Nutella, Alphabear cereal with milk
L Houmous with cucumber, carrot sticks and cherry tomatoes. Sebastian also got a slice of ham and a slice of buttered toast. He ate one cucumber stick, half the toast and half the ham and nothing else. :S
S Ice cream and later part of an oat and raisin cookie each
D Sausage and mash (Sebastian will probably only eat the sausage), yoghurt for dessert


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - a crumpet 

Lunch - plain spaghetti, broccoli 

Snack - a chocolate mousse 


Dinner - we had casserole but she just ate the bread that I served with it


----------



## _Meep_

Breakfast: Sausage, fried mushrooms and onions, followed by pancakes! (She was camping in the forest last night with her dad.)

Snack: An apple.

Lunch: Macaroni cheese with garlic bread and salad, huge ice cream sundae (we went out for lunch).

Snack: A few Organix cheese puffs.

Dinner: Ratatouille (aubergine, peppers, mushrooms, courgette, onions, etc.) with Quorn pieces and crusty bread.


----------



## SarahBear

I don't remember today, but yesterday, Leo ate some apple, a banana, and beans.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - slice of toast 

Snack at school - fruit and a cracker 

Lunch at school - she didn't like it so she only ate peas and Sweetcorn 


Dinner - mince, pasta and a raw carrot.


----------



## kirstybumx3

Breakfast - a fromage frais and some raisins 
Snack at nursery - orange 
Lunch at nursery - cottage pie and vegetables 
Snack - crackers with soft cheese, a few midget gems 
Dinner - creamy pea and ham pasta and garlic bread then apple pie and custard (pudding refused, had an apple instead)


----------



## Boozlebub

B - porridge
L - slice of rye bread and butter and 2 cheese crackers and a slice of bun at playgroup 
S - choc brownie and yoghurt
D - 2 sausages, homemade sweet potato chips and beans
Bowl of porridge before bed


----------



## .Mrs.B.

B-Shredded wheat
L-Corned beef sandwidge with tomato and cucumber
S-Popcorn chicken and sweet cones
D-Chicken and brocolli in curry sauce with rice and naan bread (DD ate the chicken and naan, DS ate the rice and naan).
S-Dried fruit


----------



## barbikins

My kid is 21 months old. And he basically saves up his weekend appetite for Daycare on Monday. Apparently, he eats a LOT in Daycare. Anyone else????

Owen has the odd moments where his appetite is big but most of the time he's with us, he eats a few bites, picks off the veggies - basically lives off carbs and fruit. He's SO picky.


----------



## _Meep_

Breakfast: Banana, one Weetabix with milk, blueberries and raspberries.

Snack: Smoothie and a cake, yoghurt.

Lunch: Slice of nut loaf with potatoes, carrots, courgettes and Brussels sprouts.

Snack: Cheese and crackers.

Dinner: Cod goujons, chips and beans.


----------



## AngelUK

B: Honey cheerios with milk, buttered toast

L: at school, which was either Lasagne with Garlic Bread or Cheese and Onion Pasty with 
Mash (they were unwilling to tell me which they had :haha:) and a Ice Cream Bar after 

D: Cottage Pie (Sebastian actually had about 4 forkfuls!) and a yoghurt after.


----------



## _Meep_

Yay Sebastian for trying his cottage pie!


----------



## kirstybumx3

Aww brilliant well done Sebastian!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Well done, Sebastian! :D


----------



## _Meep_

Breakfast: Banana, an apple, raisins.

Snack: A few plain crackers.

Lunch: Scrambled egg, hash brown, beans.

Snack: Babybel cheese, bag of breadsticks.

Dinner: Quorn nuggets, sweet potato mash, corn on the cob, green beans.

Pudding: Apple crumble (we have a lot of apples at the moment lol).


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - 1.5 slices of toast 

Snack at school - Apple slices, banana, crackers

Lunch at school - she only ate the carrots 


Dinner - mince, plain pasta, broccoli 

Snack - chocolate


----------



## ricschick

Boozlebub said:


> B - porridge
> L - slice of rye bread and butter and 2 cheese crackers and a slice of bun at playgroup
> S - choc brownie and yoghurt
> D - 2 sausages, homemade sweet potato chips and beans
> Bowl of porridge before bed

hi can I ask why you give porridge before bed? does he wake in the night?:kiss:


----------



## Boozlebub

It's something that everyone seems to do here. If it's not porridge it's something like weetabix or natural yogurt. 

It does help him sleep better and he is a really poor eater anyway so it's something in his tummy


----------



## Mrsb3

Breakfast: mini chedders and a banana and strawberry smoothie 

Lunch: home made pizza with about 10 hidden Vegies in the sauce (score) we out mushrooms and green peppers on but they just took them off when cooked lol

Small snack 2pm: hand full of grapes and a kit Kat to share 

Tea: fish fingers and spagetti hoops 

Super: advocado smoothie and probably fish fingers from tea (they don't usually eat their tea when they have an afternoon snack!??!


----------



## _Meep_

Breakfast: Weetabix with milk and berries.

Snack: Apple, raisins, Babybel cheese.

Lunch: Pasta with carrots, peas and grated cheese, Barny Bear cake.

Dinner will be a homemade vegetarian shepherd's pie with broccoli and probably sprouts.


----------



## ricschick

breakfast: readybrek (porridge) 

snack: strawberrys

slept through lunch 

snack chocolate brioche

dinner tuna sweetcorn pasta and a yogurt for dessert.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - slice of toast 

Snack at school - apple slices, cracker 

Lunch at school - only ate broccoli 

Dinner - Chicken, chips, broccoli 

Snack - scoop of ice cream.


----------



## _Meep_

^ She sure loves her broccoli. :haha: Mine mostly hates it!


----------



## JumpingIn

5oz formula
Breakfast- half a pancake, half a banana
Snack- Few crisps, few grapes, handful of raisins
Lunch- quite a few handfuls of bolognese made with loads of veg and lentil and pea pasta
Snack- Raisins, grapes, crackers, popcorn
Dinner- Bolognese again!
6oz formula

Not a lot and not very exciting. He has a cold and a tooth coming


----------



## kirstybumx3

Not a great food day for Rio. 

Breakfast: refused so he had 2 crackers with butter and a bit of ham
Lunch: 2 chicken nuggets and about 3 chips! 
Snack: one quarter of a slice of toast, one bite of an apple
Dinner: refused and is currently eating a packet of Rice Krispie biscuit things :(

Edit: managed to get him to eat at least something. He chose a cheese sandwich and a microwave tub of pasta shapes in tomato sauce to dip his sandwich into. He's eaten most of it. Better than nothing I suppose!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - slice of toast, banana 

Snack at school - fruit and a cracker 

Lunch at school - a bacon wrap

Dinner - just wanted plain pasta 

Snack - slice of toast.


----------



## .Mrs.B.

B-Hot Cross Bun & Banana / Weetabix and Banana
S-Fruit/carrot at school
L-Brown pasta, cheese, cherry tomatoes
S-About 100 Breadsticks
D-Mince with a tin of tomatoes, fresh spinach & onion on mashed sweet and white potato plus boiled brocolli
P-Childrenmade jam tarts


----------



## kirstybumx3

Breakfast: toast and raisins 
Snack at nursery: Apple 
Lunch at nursery: pizza, chips and beans
Snack as soon as he walked in from nursery: ham sandwich and m&ms
Dinner: just ate a bowl of rice


----------



## .Mrs.B.

B-Weetabix
S-Fruit
L-Cous cous with tuna and mixed beans
S-toast and biscuits
D-Cheese on tortilla crisps, mince, mashed avocado, tomato/cucumber/pepper salad (DD ate mince and crisps, DS ate just the salad)


----------



## Bevziibubble

YESTERDAY:

Breakfast - toast

Snack at school - raisins 

Lunch at school - chips, peas & sweetcorn, chocolate cake for dessert 

Dinner - mince, raw carrot 

Snack - banana


----------



## _Meep_

Yesterday, she had:

Breakfast: Banana, cornflakes with milk and fruit.

Snack: Apple.

Lunch: Chicken, potatoes, beans and peas.

Snack: Two yoghurts.

Dinner: Wholemeal pasta with tuna, tomatoes and cheese.

Pudding: Cake, about a billion breastfeeds (we have a cold).


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - 2 slices of toast

Lunch - mince and broccoli 

Snack - banana 

Dinner - fish finger, chips, green beans 

Snack - chocolate stars


----------



## _Meep_

Breakfast: Banana, toast with honey.

Snack: Smoothie.

Lunch: Pasta with turkey, cheese, carrots and peas.

Snack: Yoghurt.

Dinner: Cheese on toast with beans.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Bowl of cheerios

1 big banana

1ham roll, pom bear and a whole apple

Ice lolly

Pasta, sweetcorn and cucumber


----------



## .Mrs.B.

B-Porridge/Weetabix
S-Wholemeal toast with butter
L-About 100 biscuits, 20 cakes and a mountain of crisps (at a party and the food was kiddy level, lol)
D-Pasta, brocolli, battered cod


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - toast, banana 

Lunch - 2 slices of pizza

Dinner - mince, an apple 

Snack - chocolate buttons, raw carrot.


----------



## AngelUK

B toast with butter and a bit of honey, honey cheerios with milk

L Nuggets and fries, ice cream

S Nesquik for Dominic, Pedialight for Sebastian, both had mini gingerbread men

D Dominic will have chicken and mushroom quiche, Sebastian will have a cheese and ham croissant. 1/3 of a brownie after for each


----------



## .Mrs.B.

B-Weetabix
S-Wholemeal toast, pear
L-Pizza, popcorn chicken, tomato, pepper, carrot, cucumber, avocado, hummus (DS wont eat avocado or hummus)
S-Apple, satsuma, raisins, ice lolly
D-Chicken curry, rice, tomato & cucumber (DS ate no chicken but had seconds of rice and cucumber)


----------



## _Meep_

Breakfast: Banana, toast and Marmite.

Snack: Organix sweetcorn crisps.

Lunch: Cheese roll, small piece of jam doughnut.

Snack: Yoghurt.

Dinner: Sunday dinner - toad in the hole, roast potatoes, onions, carrots and parsnips, Brussels sprouts, gravy.


----------



## Zinky

B - Cheerios, half a banana
S - grapes, a few cashew nuts
L - chicken salad roll, packet of pombear crisps
D - lamb and potato curry with chickpea rice, fromage frais


----------



## kirstybumx3

Breakfast: 2 biscuits :( 
Snack at nursery: banana and yogurt 
Lunch at nursery: Irish stew and bread 
Snack: space raiders
Dinner: chicken in creamy white wine sauce and pasta then a chocolate chip cake bar and a sliced up Apple


----------



## loeylo

Breakfast - cheerios
Snack - raisins, some dried cheerios and two dairy free chocolate buttons
Lunch - tuna, dairy free cheese and onion toastie (she ate about half)
Dinner - peas, cod and a few chips.

She's going through a fussy stage!


----------



## Bevziibubble

YESTERDAY:

Breakfast - toast 

Lunch at school - I don't know. She said that she didn't want to talk about it! :haha:

Dinner - chicken, broccoli, apple.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Yesterday ..

1 slice bread for toast + jam
1 banana

Penguin bar
Apple

Ham and beans
Yoghurt+ 4 grapes

Mash and peas


----------



## Zinky

B - small bowl of cornflakes, half slice of toast
L - sausage roll, chips, beans (didn't touch sausage roll)
S - cucumber sticks and houmous
D - chicken pasta bake, sweetcorn, peas and carrots


----------



## _Meep_

Breakfast: Banana, croissant, cheese scone.

Snack: Rice cakes, Fruit Yo-Yo.

Lunch: Pasta with veg and tomato.

Snack: Pear and grapes.

Dinner will be sausage casserole with dumplings and broccoli.

Pudding no doubt a slice of the Thornton's cake we have hidden in the kitchen!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - toast

Snack at school - fruit, crackers

Lunch at school - sausages, peas & sweetcorn - I'm impressed she ate sausages as she's always refused them before. 

Dinner - 3 small slices of garlic pizza, raw carrot.


----------



## kbwebb

yesterday..
breakfast.. half an apple, bowl of co co pops and a yogurt.

snack..( at nursery) usually some fruit but she wouldnt say what it was.. 

dinner.. (at nursery) a ham sandwich banana and a yogurt

snack.. left over pasta and broccoli

tea.. chips sausages and beans


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - crumpet

Snack at school - banana

Lunch at school - pizza, chips and mushy peas 

Dinner - mince, pasta, raw carrots 

Snack - milky bar


----------



## HappyAnjeL

Breakfast- slice French toast, blackberries grapes and orange juice

Snack- apple, Graham crackers

Lunch- chicken nuggets and fries with chocolate milk

Snack- crunchies

Dinner- refused salad and chicken.. ate a few slices of cucumber with ranch


----------



## _Meep_

Breakfast: Banana, rice cake with butter.

Snack: Babybel, raisins.

Lunch: Tuna, tomato and cheese pasta bake. Fresh fruit salad (grapes, strawberries, blueberries, kiwi).

Snack: Organix crisps.

Dinner: Breaded cod, wedges, carrots.

Pudding: Two yoghurts.

Many breastfeeds throughout the day.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - slice of toast 

Snack at school - crackers and fruit

Lunch at school - roast dinner, she ate chicken, broccoli, carrots and ate mashed potatoes for the first time :)
Dessert: grapes and melon

Dinner - mince, broccoli

Snack - chocolate slice.


----------



## JumpingIn

5oz formula
B-Half a large pancake, whole punnet of raspberries!?
S-handful of blueberries, a few Pom Bear crisps
L-Loads of rice with peas and carrots. Few bits of chicken. 1 soy yoghurt
S-More raspberries, half a chocolate mousse 
D-A couple of spoonfuls of bolognese. Left his cucumber and vegan cheese
2oz formula


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - Weetabix

Snack at school - apple 

Lunch at school - chips, lettuce 

Dinner - mince, raw carrots, chocolate slice.


----------



## _Meep_

Breakfast: Crumpet and butter.

Snack: Grapes and a cracker.

Lunch: Jacket potato with tuna, sweetcorn and cheese.

Snack: Two smoothies. 

Dinner: Quorn sausage, mash and carrots with gravy.

Pudding: Barny Bear cake.


----------



## .Mrs.B.

B - Weetabix
S- Fruit
L- Pizza and chips
S-Blueberries, apple, carrot sticks, biscuit (DD also had weetabix)
D-Homemade shepherds pie (mince, onion, carrot, brocolli, potato, cheese) DD ate the entire thing even after her weetabix
P-Greek yoghurt and strawberries


----------



## Zinky

B - crumpet with butter and cheese
S - breadstick, grapes, satsuma
L - McDonald's chicken wrap happy meal :blush: ate half the wrap and didn't touch the fries
D - sausage, mash, gravy, carrots, small slice of homemade banana bread


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breaffast - grapes

Snack at school - apple.

Lunch at school - chips, lettuce and tomato 

Dinner - pasta, broccoli 

Snack - scoop of ice cream


----------



## Bevziibubble

Today:

Breakfast: toast 

Lunch - 2 fish fingers, chips and green beans 

Snacks - apple 

Dinner - potato letters, broccoli. 

Snack - chocolate muffin, grapes.


----------



## AngelUK

B: Cheerios with milk, toast with butter and bit of honey

L: Chips and chicken nuggets at the cafe. 

S: Half a chocolate cookie each and small apple for Dominic

D: Sausage & Mash, yoghurt after


----------



## Zinky

B - quarter of a crumpet with butter and cheese, half a weetabix
L - quiche
D - quorn nuggets, roast potatoes, carrots


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - coco pops 

Snack - apple 

Lunch - fish fingers, chips and broccoli. 

Dinner - sausage, broccoli. 

Snack - row of chocolate


----------



## kirstybumx3

Breakfast - sausage sandwich 
Lunch - roast dinner, ate a potato and about 3 peas :haha:
Snack - crackers with butter, a maoam sweet
Dinner - breaded chicken strips and fries


----------



## AngelUK

B: Honey cheerios with milk and a toast with butter

L: Salmon cream cheese wrap for Dominic, ham sandwich for Sebastian, mini milk for dessert

S: Ice cream and half a small slice of apple cake (Sebastian did not like his :wacko: :shock:) at the local Apple Day Festival

D: Will be Roast Chicken et al, yoghurt for after


----------



## _Meep_

Breakfast: Banana, cornflakes with milk and fruit.

Lunch: Croissant, cheese and onion roll.

Snack: Small pink pig cake.

Dinner: Roast potatoes, Yorkshire pudding, carrots, peas, gravy ... lol ... cannot face cooking anything remotely meaty in my current condition!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - coco pops 

Lunch at school - bacon, lettuce and tomatoes 

Dinner - mince, pasta, broccoli and carrots. Mini chocolate muffin.


----------



## AnneD

Daddy cooked today, so:

B - bacon sandwich, satsuma
S - apple, raisins
L - sausage sandwich, carrot batons, cabbage (a bit random)
S - flapjack, milk
D - soup (looked brown and he said it had 'everything' in it), ham sandwich (notice a pattern here)


----------



## _Meep_

^ Heheh, ah men - they're so freakish with their food choices! Mine gets stuff like pasta with boiled parsnips, mint leaves and cheese when her dad cooks ...


----------



## kirstybumx3

Breakfast - cereals (crave or craze whatever they are called)
Snack at nursery - not sure what, Rio says it was pizza :haha:
Lunch at nursery - roast chicken dinner and jelly
Snack - mini chocolate Santa, Apple
Dinner - steak strips, sweet potato fries and peas and a piece of freshly baked sun dried tomato bread


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - 2 slices of toast 

Snack at school - fruit 

Lunch at school - fishcake, tomatoes. 

Dinner - mince, chips, cauliflower.


----------



## _Meep_

Breakfast: Banana, rice cake with butter.

Lunch: Pitta bread with Marmite, tomatoes, celery, cheese, grapes.

Snack: Smoothie, gingerbread man. 

Dinner: Beans on toast with bacon.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Bowl of cheerios

Banana

Choc buttons

Pizza / beans / cucumber

Apple
5 doritos

Chicken strips
Ham
Cheese
Pasta


----------



## kirstybumx3

Breakfast - bowl of cookie crisp cereal and a piece of toast
Snack - another bowl of cereal
Lunch - 2 slices pepperoni pizza and a ham sandwich
Snack - packet of walkers crisps 
Dinner - chicken strips and potato footballs


----------



## adrie

Breakfast: multi grain cheerios, 2 eggs, 1/2 an apple, milk
Snack: fruit and veggie cup, water
Lunch: 1 piece 7 grain bread w peanut butter and jam, raw carrots and celery, milk
Snack: chopped nuts and raisins, mandarin orange, water
Dinner: shredded slow cooker chicken thigh with salsa, salt and pepper, vegetable broth and rice and mixed veggies, milk
Dessert: custard


----------



## kbwebb

Yesterday,
breakfast was, one slice of jam on toast with a cup of milk
snack.. i dont know as shes at nursery usually fruit.
dinner was half a cheese sandwich, a banana, and a yogurt.
Snack was another yogurt, another cup of milk.
Tea was one or two spoonfuls of mash, one or two pieces of chicken and a spoonful of veg.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - toast 

Snack at school - watermelon 

Lunch at school - roast dinner 

Dinner - mince, chips and carrots.


----------



## kazzzzy

Breakfast - Porridge & half a banana
Snack (in pre-school) Small packet of mini breadsticks
Lunch (in pre-school) 2 crackers with butter, left over roast chicken slices, strawberry yogurt & grapes
Snack - Apple & rich tea biscuit
Dinner - Pasta Bolognaise


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - toast 

Snack at school - banana 

Lunch at school - bacon wrap, watermelon 

Dinner - mince, bread, raw carrots, grapes.


----------



## Scout

Breakfast: 2 bites of pancake and a cheese stick, milk
Snack at preschool: cupcake (was a child's birthday), water
Lunch: roast beef sandwich, turnip greens, milk
Dinner: lasagna, salad, fruit cup, water


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - 3 bowls of Oatmeal :wacko:

Snack at school - fruit 

Lunch at school - just ate the chips

Dinner - fish fingers and broccoli


----------



## _Meep_

Breakfast: Banana, cornflakes.

Snack: Several Quality Street chocolates!

Lunch: Penne pasta with a little pesto, a Babybel and an apple.

Snack: Gingerbread man biscuits.

Dinner: Higgidy cheese and onion quiche, warm potato salad, cucumber, red pepper, tomato, celery, raw carrot.

Pudding: Yoghurt.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - Oatmeal 

Lunch - mince, pasta and broccoli 

Snack - mini muffin 

Dinner - wholewheat toast, 2 bananas.


----------



## kirstybumx3

Breakfast - toast and Oreo biscuits
Snack - banana
Lunch - stew and bread, refused. Offered a sandwich, refused that too :( 
Dinner - tried stew again, refused :(


----------



## _Meep_

Breakfast: Banana, honey toast, plain crackers (morning sickness food she pinched off me!).

Lunch: Quorn escalope, potatoes, carrots. Two fruity bake things - Nutri-Grains for toddlers!

Snack: Berries, cheese puffs.

Dinner: Roast chicken, roast potato, roasted carrot, carrot and swede mash, peas, Yorkshire pudding, gravy. 

Pudding: Melon, pear, pineapple, a clementine.

She's done really brilliantly today. :cloud9:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - Oatmeal, Omelette 

Lunch at school - Chicken, peas and sweetcorn 

Dinner - fish fingers, chips and broccoli


----------



## kirstybumx3

Breakfast - cereal 
Snack at nursery - crackers and raisins
Lunch at nursery - chicken breast, potato wedges and spaghetti hoops
Snack - banana, love hearts 
Dinner - chilli con carne and rice


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - Oatmeal 

Lunch at school - chicken, Yorkshire pudding and vegetables 

Snack - pear 

Dinner - mince, pasta and broccoli, half a banana.


----------



## kirstybumx3

Breakfast - Cheerios
Snack - banana
Lunch - omelette and toast
Snacks - crispy m&ms, space raider crisps
Dinner - potato footballs, mini breaded fish cakes, beans and a yogurt
Supper - mini Nutella crepe and cup of warm milk


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - Oatmeal 

Lunch at school - roast dinner 

Dinner - chicken and chips


----------



## kazzzzy

B Porridge with blueberries
S in school Banana & yogurt covered rice cake
L in school Small wrap with ham & cheese, strawberry yogurt & grapes
S Satsuma
D Lasagne & slice of garlic bread


----------



## JumpingIn

5oz formula
B - 1 banana, 1 soy yoghurt, a few raisins
S- Handful of blueberries, a few Pom Bear crisps, bit more soy yoghurt
L - A decent amount of bolognese. Chocolate mousse for pudding
S - Another banana! Small slice of fruit cake
D - Lots and lots of peas. A small piece of duck meat. A couple of chips
5oz formula


----------



## JumpingIn

6oz formula
B- 1 banana, half a savoury pancake with ham
S- 1 soy yoghurt, few blackberries, rice cakes
L- Mushrooms with brown rice, duck and peas
S-1 chocolate mousse pot, small piece fruit cake
D-Half a ham sandwich on wholemeal. More yoghurt! Refused cucumber and houmous
3oz formula


----------



## kirstybumx3

Breakfast - cookie crisp cereal
Lunch - ham sandwich and mini cheddars 
Snack - 99 from the ice cream van! 
Dinner - chilli and rice 
Another dinner 2 hours later :haha: - chicken nugget happy meal, chips and strawberry milkshake


----------



## gingmg

B- scrambled eggs with cheese, half of an English muffin with butter, 2 clementines
S- pear
L- English muffin pizza
Breastfed 
S- smoothie 
D- carrots, sweet potatoes, and baked haddock 
S- plain greek yogurt with cereal and a little honey
Breastfed


----------



## JumpingIn

kirstybumx3 said:


> Breakfast - cookie crisp cereal
> Lunch - ham sandwich and mini cheddars
> Snack - 99 from the ice cream van!
> Dinner - chilli and rice
> Another dinner 2 hours later :haha: - chicken nugget happy meal, chips and strawberry milkshake

Loving this keep it real post...cheat day :haha:


----------



## xprincessx

Breakfast - Toast with butter and a go ahead apple bake bar

Snack - 1 cream cracker with butter on, a tiny bit of toaster waffle and a couple of white chocolate buttons :blush:

Lunch - Piece of cinnamon bread with peanut butter, cucumber, cheese cubes, mini cheese crackers and a petits filous yogurt

Dinner - Not sure what i'm cooking yet!

She will probably have some melon or strawberries after dinner and maybe another yogurt


----------



## _Meep_

Breakfast: Banana, crumpet with butter.

Snack: Crackers and Philadelphia.

Lunch: Pasta salad, a yoghurt.

Snack: Fruit, Graze flapjack.

Dinner: Baked beans on toast with mini Quorn sausages and cheese.

Pudding: Ben and Jerry's peanut butter cup ice cream!


----------



## kazzzzy

B Honey nut cornflakes & slice of toast
S in school Banana 
L in school Slice of banana bread with butter, strawberry yogurt, grapes & rice cake
S 2 custard cream biscuits & grapes
D Breaded cod, mash potato & mini corn on the cob


----------



## _Meep_

Breakfast: Banana, some crackers.

Snack: Cheese puffs.

Lunch: Crumpet, cheese, cucumber, yellow peppers, tomatoes, mini Quorn sausage.

Snack: Coconut milk smoothie and some lentil crisps.

Dinner: Quorn in white sauce with rice, broccoli, carrots and sweetcorn.


----------



## kazzzzy

B Boiled egg & slice of toast
S Apple slices & grapes
L Ham sandwich, strawberry yogurt drink, banana & mini rice cake (in school)
S Oat cake with peanut butter & grapes
D Beef meatballs, penne pasta & grated cheese


----------



## JumpingIn

5oz formula
B-Half a soy yoghurt
B2-Two bits of toast (nursery)
S-Raisins and corn puffs (nursery)
L- Tomato pasta bake (apparently a whole bowl-nursery)
S-Rice cakes with jam, sweetcorn and kiwi (nursery)
D- A few small handfuls of bolognese. Other half of the yoghurt
6oz formula


----------



## AngelUK

B Cheerios with milk, buttered slice of toast

L Ham and cheese sandwiches, a mini pear after

S half a small Halloween cupcake each and a few chocolate buttons

D Pasta in cheesy tomato sauce, another mini pear after (as per request)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - wholewheat toast 

Lunch - fish fingers, pasta, broccoli 

Snack- row of chocolate 

Dinner - pizza, broccoli


----------



## Zinky

B - weetabix and banana
L - cheese sandwich
S - slice of birthday cake 
D - quorn nuggets, mashed potato, Yorkshire pudding, gravy, carrots


----------



## juliawat

most important fruits and veggies ... though veggies are not always easy...


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - wholewheat toast 

Lunch at school - rice, peas and sweetcorn. Jelly and ice cream for dessert. 

Dinner - fish finger, pasta and broccoli


----------



## kirstybumx3

Breakfast - cereal and an apple
Lunch - homemade sausage rolls
Snack - cream crackers and ham 
Dinner -lime and coriander chicken breast and sweet potato wedges 
Snack - maltesers


----------



## _Meep_

Breakfast: Banana, warm croissant and butter.

Snack: Cracker.

Lunch: Quorn and vegetable stew with grated cheese and mashed potato, piece of birthday cake.

Snack: Smoothie, two packs of fruit shapes, another banana.

Dinner: Fish, chips and peas.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - wholewheat toast 

Snack at school - someone's birthday cake 

Lunch - roast dinner

Dinner- mince, pasta and broccoli 

Snack - grapes and melon.


----------



## kazzzzy

B Porridge & blueberries
S Yogurt covered rice cake
L Pasta, tuna & sweetcorn & grapes after
S Strawberry yogurt & custard cream biscuit
D Half a chicken breast, mash potato, carrots, peas & gravy


----------



## kirstybumx3

Breakfast - toast
Snack at nursery - fruit and milk 
Lunch at nursery - Irish stew and bread
Snack - chocolate mallow at Starbucks 
Dinner - chicken nugget happy meal 
Snack/second dinner :haha: - pepperoni pizza at my mums


----------



## Zinky

B - slice of toast with butter and jam, half a banana 
S - small bowl of Cheerios
L - tuna mayo sandwich, spinach and pine nut pasta, grapes, yoghurt, mini milk ice lolly
S - cheese crackers, 
D - toad in the hole, peas, gravy


----------



## Scout

B: chicken
S: she said they made pizza at preschool but who knows 
L: grilled steak, baked potato, corn, salad, strawberries 
S: grapes, chocolate bar (halloween candy left overs)
D: meat ravioli


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - wholewheat toast 

Lunch at school - pasta and peas 

Dinner - spaghetti bolognaise without the sauce 

Snack- banana


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Cookie crisp cereal
Banana

Space raider crisps
Turkey and avacado wrap
Cherry tomatos

Jam on toast

Beans
Pasta
Chicken breast
Sweetcorn

Digestive


----------



## _Meep_

Breakfast: Two bananas, half a croissant.

Lunch: Huge amount of pesto noodles with tomatoes and sliced sausage.

Snack: Fruit shapes, cheese puffs.

Dinner: Beans on toast with grated Wensleydale.

Pudding: Bowl of fruit, a piece of marzipan and a chocolate bauble!


----------



## kazzzzy

B Boiled egg & slice of toast & glass of orange juice
S Banana
L Toasted cheese sandwich & grapes
S Oat cake & peanut butter & satsuma 
D Quick dinner as we're heading off to a wedding tomorrow overnight so busy getting organised - chicken gougons, oven chips and beans


----------



## JumpingIn

5oz formula
B- 1 soy yoghurt, handful raspberries, handful blueberries, half a banana
S- Scrambled egg
L- Fish and chips from the chippy! He had about 5 chips and lots of cod
S- Fruit cake, another yoghurt, more berries 
D-tiny bit of chicken, tiny bit of pilau rice, a few peas
6oz formula


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - coco pops 

Snack at school - yogurt 

Lunch at school - fish finger and chips 

Dinner- spaghetti


----------



## JumpingIn

4oz formula at 5am :wacko:
B- 2 bananas!?
S- Fruit cake
L-Corned beef sandwich
S- Refused raspberries and yoghurt. Ended up with more cake! 
D- Chicken, new potatoes and a veggie burger. Ate most of this
2oz formula


----------



## Rainbow82

Yesterday 

Breakfast refused cereal ended up with one small gf cracker and 5 grapes
S 2 strawberries
L one spoon of butternut squash korma, two segments of orange
S 7 grapes
D. Peas, sweet corn, broccoli and carrots with some chicken breast and mash. Ate three spoons of mash, bit of veg and one bite of chicken. 

Today
B couple spoons of gf porridge, glass milk and a strawberry
L 1/4 of ham sandwich without the crust, one Apple wedge, handful of grapes, couple spoons natural yoghurt
S natural yoghurt small cube of cheese
D not had it yet but will be cheesy pasta with pulled chicken in and carrots broccoli and sweet corn, he loves this but will either eat loads or none!


----------



## JumpingIn

Daddy had him and in all the pictures he sent me he's eating either cake or corn puffs :haha:


----------



## AngelUK

Hehe figures! ;)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - a banana 

Snack- Quavers 

Lunch- roast dinner. She ate the roast potatoes and carrots.

Dinner - she was still full from lunch so just wanted a big raw carrot!


----------



## kazzzzy

B Porridge & banana
S Grapes
L Roast chicken, mash potato, carrots, peas & gravy
S Scoop of vanilla ice cream & kinder egg (in Nanny's!) :dohh:
T 2 crackers, cheese, strawberry yogurt & grapes


----------



## Zinky

B - toast with butter and jam
S - handful of cashew nuts
L - ham and cheese panini, coleslaw, a few chips
S - 2 chocolate fingers, half a brioche
D - homemade beef stew, with mash and crusty bread

ETA she didn't actually eat much of her lunch and dinner - a few mouthfuls


----------



## Bevziibubble

YESTERDAY:

Breakfast- Oatmeal 

Snack at school - fruit 

Lunch at school - they had a Guy Fawkes lunch but she said it was yucky and she only ate bread!

Dinner- pasta, mince and broccoli 

Snack- plain crisps


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

So far today:

Banana
Cup of milk

Jam on toast

Tube smarties

1/2 chicke garlic kiev
Creamy potatos
Beans


----------



## Cariad_x

B: weetabix followed by a slice of toast and honey 
S: a lollipop from his Halloween sweets 
L: crackers with ham and cheese chunks. Apple slices. 
S: a satsuma 
D: hot dogs and a roll. Mashed sweet potato. He also had a packet of buttons after dinner.


----------



## _Meep_

Breakfast: Banana, buttered toast.

Lunch: Scrambled egg, Quorn burger, hash brown and beans. Two Lindt Lindor chocolates lol.

Snack: Half a Nutri-Grain, Belvita biscuit, yoghurt.

Dinner: Possibly the nicest spaghetti bolognese I've ever made.

Pudding: Assorted berries.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - wholewheat toast

Snack at school - fruit 

Lunch at school - cheese in a tortilla wrap

Dinner - chips and broccoli


----------



## kazzzzy

B Scrambled egg & slice of toast
S Banana
L in school Small ham & cheese wrap (ate only half of it), forest fruits yogurt & grapes
S Oat cake with peanut butter & few smarties after school
D Sausage, mash potato & beans


----------



## JumpingIn

6oz formula
B- 2 bananas, half a pancake with chocolate yoghurt
S- 1 scrambled egg
L- Half a ham sandwich. Refused bolognese
S- Half a tonne of grapes and another half banana
S2- Half a cake, 3 carrot sticks, half a biscuit and more ham sandwich
D- A few handfuls of pasta fish bake with salmon, haddock and plaice


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - wholewheat toast

Snack at school - cake 

Lunch at school - roast dinner 

Dinner - mince and broccoli


----------



## kazzzzy

B 2 Weetabix & banana
S Satsuma & mini rice cake
L in school - pasta, sweetcorn & chicken, yogurt frube & grapes
S 2 rich tea biscuits
D Half pork chop, sweet potato mash, carrots & peas


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - wholewheat toast

Snack at school - fruit 

Lunch at school - fish and chips 

Dinner - mince, pasta and broccoli.


----------



## kazzzzy

B 2 Pancakes & blueberries
S Banana
L Sausage, beans & half fried egg
S We shared a blueberry muffin in costa
D 2 chicken gougons, few oven chips & sweetcorn (quick dinner for her as we're getting an indian take-away once she's in bed :happydance:)


----------



## JumpingIn

5oz formula at 4.30am
2oz at 8.30
B- Half a banana, 1 pancake with jam, scrambled egg, 1 slice of toast
S- More banana and pancake
L- Pasta with veg and salmon
S- Grapes, banana
D- Rice, peas and a fish finger
4oz formula


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - 2 slices of wholewheat toast.

Snack at school - fruit

Lunch at school - roast dinner

Dinner - chicken and brown rice.


----------



## sequeena

B - babybel cheese (not a big eater first thing)
L - homemade chicken curry with garlic bread, rice or jacket potato, cabbage and a home made chocolate cornflake crisp (school)
S - toast and fruit (school)
S - cheese, 2 yoghurt, chicken, banana, corned beef pasty (home - well we were out so he snacked at the supermarket)
D - tinned spaghetti because that's all he wanted


----------



## _Meep_

Breakfast: Banana, cornflakes with milk, grapes and raspberries.

Snack: Half a chocolate chip cookie. :blush:

Lunch: Cauliflower cheese quiche with potatoes, raw red peppers and celery.

Snack: Three bags of fruit shapes (!) and a yoghurt.

Dinner: Cod and chips.

Pudding: One of those marzipan fruit things!


----------



## JumpingIn

5oz formula
B-Pancakes with cashew butter and a banana
S- Fruit cake
L- Bolognese which was mostly rejected
S-Half a ham sandwich, more banana
D- Potato waffle, scrambled egg and peas
5oz formula


----------



## kazzzzy

B Crunchy nut corn flakes & slice of toast
S Banana
L at school - they went to a local cafe - Sausage & chips
S Satsuma
D Pasta bolognaise


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - wholewheat toast

Lunch - various foods at her school friend's party 

Dinner - stir fry made of mince, noodles and green beans. This is such an achievement as she will never eat mixed foods :happydance:


----------



## AngelUK

B: Shreddies with milk, wholemeal toast with honey

L: Fish with potato wedges for Dominic, ham sandwiches for Sebastian, small fromage frais each

S: half a fairy cake and a bag of organix carrot sticks each at softplay

D: roast chicken with potatoes, carrots and gravy, Milkybar dessert each


----------



## Loozle

Milk
Cheerios
Banana

Orange

Pasta with cheese and sweetcorn

Raisins
Milk

A plum and a mini sausage roll

Roast chicken, roast potatoes, parsnip, broccoli, sweetcorn, peas, Yorkshire pudding, gravy.

She will have milk before bed and has had water throughout the day.


----------



## _Meep_

Breakfast: Banana, cornflakes with milk, grapes and strawberries.

Lunch: Slice of ham, buttered potatoes and Alphabetti. :haha: 

Snack: Yoghurt, spinach breadstick, packet of Noughts and Crosses tomato crisps.

Dinner: Half a baked potato with butter, aubergine, mushroom and pepper ratatouille with Quorn pieces and grated cheese.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - wholewheat toast

Lunch at school - mashed potato, peas and sweetcorn

Dinner - mince, noodles and green beans.


----------



## kazzzzy

B Porridge & blueberries
S Apple slices & rich tea biscuit
L in school ham sandwich, strawberry yogurt & grapes
S Packet of mini bread sticks
D Chicken, mushroom & veg pie & mash potato


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - wholewheat toast

Lunch at school - spaghetti, broccoli and carrots 

Dinner - fish fingers, pasta and broccoli


----------



## _Meep_

Breakfast: Banana, half a toasted bagel with butter.

Lunch at MIL's: Cheese and ham toasted sandwich, curly fries, watercress, a fairy cake she made with MIL, grapes and raspberries.

Snack: Spinach breadsticks, fruit shapes.

Dinner: Pasta and last night's left over ratatouille with cheese.

Pudding: TWO more fairy cakes!


----------



## kirstybumx3

Breakfast - toast and jam
Lunch - Lincolnshire sausages and potato shapes
Dinner - crispy chicken katsu curry and rice 
Snacks throughout the day - double lolly, single finger twix, grapes, Cheetos, satsuma.


----------



## Cariad_x

Yesterday...

B: toast with butter and honey 
L: sausages, chips and peas
D: home made spaghetti and meatballs with a slice of garlic bread 
Snacks: an apple, a chocolate mini bear, a mini roll, grapes and a lollipop


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - shreddies

Lunch at school - pasta

Dinner - roast dinner

Snack - chocolate


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

1 pear

Ham sandwich and a few mouthfuls of jacket spud
2 cherry tomatoes

Swizzle lolly

Chippy chips

Pineapple


----------



## JumpingIn

B- Pineapple slices, grapes, mango slices, half a banana and a hot cross bun with jam
S- Corn puffs. Other half of the banana
L- 2 quarters of toast, scrambled egg, half a soy yoghurt, more grapes
S- Corn puffs and cake. Bit more hot cross bun
D- Potato waffle, peas, broccoli and a tiny bit of chicken
6oz formula


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - shreddies

Lunch - roast dinner

Dinner - fish fingers and broccoli

Snack - chocolate stars.


----------



## AngelUK

B toast with jam and shreddies with milk

L fish fingers for Dominic and chicken nuggets for Sebastian, both had chips. 

S Organix gingerbread men andlater a Kinder surprise egg

D Roast chicken, potatoes and carrots


----------



## kazzzzy

B Porridge & blueberries
S Banana
L Scrambled egg & slice of toast
S Strawberry yogurt & custard cream biscuit
D Beef meatballs & penne pasta in a tomato sauce


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - shreddies

Snack at school - cake 

Lunch at school - mashed potatoes and broccoli

Dinner - mince, pasta and broccoli.


----------



## kazzzzy

B Boiled egg & slice of toast 
S Banana
L in school Pasta, tuna & cheese, grapes 
S Mixed fruit yogurt & rich tea biscuit
D Baked ham, mash potato & carrots


----------



## kirstybumx3

Breakfast - cereal and 2 chocolate hobnobs 
Lunch at nursery - sausage, mashed potato, peas and gravy and rice pudding after 
Snack - cream crackers and cheese 
Dinner - chilli con carne, rice and garlic bread
Snack - maltesers reindeer


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - shreddies 

Lunch at school - fish fingers and chips 

Dinner - mince, broccoli 

Snack - melon, advent calendar chocolates.


----------



## JumpingIn

B- 1 crumpet with jam
Advent chocolate
S- Rice cakes, raisins, grapes
L- Salmon, haddock and cod with potatoes, mushrooms and peas 
S- Grapes, 1 coconut macaroon, chocolate brownie, soy yoghurt
D- Chicken nuggets and veggie falafels
3oz formula


----------



## kazzzzy

B 2 pancakes & blueberries
S Satsuma
L 2 crackers, ham, cheese, grapes & strawberry yogurt
S custard cream biscuit & blueberries
D Home made pizza with chicken, sweetcorn, onion & cheese


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - coco pops 

Lunch - roast dinner 

Dinner - fish fingers, pasta and broccoli. 

Snack - chocolate


----------



## AngelUK

B Cheerios with milk, a slice of toast with jam for Dominic, a slice of toast with honey for Sebastian

L chicken goujons and chips for Sebastian, fish fingers and chips for Dominic, half a chocolate chip cookie for each as a dessert

S mini cupcake each

D Roast chicken et al, yoghurt after


----------



## lau86

B- 2 shredded wheat and milk
L- roast chicken, carrots, roast potato and Yorkshire pudding, orange
D- chicken in breadcrumb, beans and slice of bread, yoghurt and advent calendar


----------



## sequeena

Breakfast - cornflakes and an advent chocolate
Lunch - roast beef, broccoli, mash and gravy
Dinner - cheese spread on toast
Snacks - small slice Victoria sponge, grapes, peperami


----------



## kbwebb

Breakfast - shreddies and milk
Dinner - cheese sandwich, banana, yogurt.
snack - crisps and a muller yogurt
tea - chicken chips beans and cheese


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

1 slice toast with peanut butter
Handful raisins

Kinder egg
Ham and egg on a plate as requested
Apple

Dinner is chicken and chips with peas x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - Shreddies 

Snack - fruit 

Lunch at school - chicken sandwich 

Dinner- steak, potato letters and broccoli.


----------



## kazzzzy

B Porridge & blueberries
S Banana
L in school Ham & cheese sandwich, strawberry yogurt & grapes
S Rich tea biscuit & satsuma
D Lasagne & slice of garlic bread


----------



## kirstybumx3

Breakfast - crumpets and butter
Lunch - fish fingers, chips, peas and two slices of pizza!
Snack - cheese and onion crisps and a slush puppie at soft play 
Snack again - cocktail sausages 
Dinner - beans on toast then a bowl of plain rice because he didn't like our chilli chicken


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast- Shreddies 

Lunch at school - mince, peas and sweetcorn 

Dinner - fish fingers, pasta and broccoli 

Snack- pears


----------



## MelH

My son is a terrible eater, he eats egg on toast every morning for breakfast without fail and the rest of the time is quite happy to live off peanut butter sandwiches and spaghetti bolognese. It frustrates me but he is set in his ways.


----------



## Bevziibubble

My daughter is very limited in what she will eat too. She has got a little better since starting school, but still not great.


----------



## CaptainMummy

Ella (3) had
Rice crispies with milk and box of raisins poured in. 

2 toasted waffles and jam for lunch

Small piece of naan bread for dinner (she was given rice and curry sauce but didn't touch it) 

whole banana before bed

... 

Hannah (2)
Special K cereal, box of raisins

Small Lindt teddy bear (in Tesco) 
Choc chip Brioche

6 cocktail sausages(!!) and 1/2 roll and cheese for lunch. 

2 slices of pepperoni pizza for dinner

1/2 banana before bed.


----------



## CaptainMummy

MelH said:


> My son is a terrible eater, he eats egg on toast every morning for breakfast without fail and the rest of the time is quite happy to live off peanut butter sandwiches and spaghetti bolognese. It frustrates me but he is set in his ways.

My 3yo will only eat macaroni, potato scones with beans or bagels with cream cheese. She doesnt eat any meat whatsoever. She doesn't eat bread/toast. She wont touch a vegetable. 
If I give her something sweet, chances are she will eat it, but it's becoming ridiculous. I am really puting my foot down and not giving in to her now. If she doesn't eat dinner (she never does) she gets given a piece of fruit before bed and that's that. 
I really hope she improves before starting school because at this moment, she would go hungry every single day because theres nothing I could put in a packed lunch that she would eat, and theres certainly nothing on the school menu that she would go near.


----------



## kirstybumx3

Rio was soooo fussy with food for what felt like forever too. He still is mainly but will at least try things now with persuasion. 

Breakfast - Cookies and milk (bad parent lol)
Lunch - Lincolnshire sausage sandwich and a cupcake
Snack - cheese and onion crisps, Apple
Dinner - lasagne, chips, garlic bread
Snack - kinder surprise egg


----------



## Cariad_x

B: cheerios with milk, 1x slice of toast and butter 
S: grapes and a handful of chewits
L: gammon sandwiches and a custard pot 
S: a star wars lightsaber lolly
D: chicken nuggets and home made chips

He also asked for a slice of toast for supper. Gannet today!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast- shreddies 

Snack - melon

Lunch at school - roast dinner 

Dinner- mince, chips and broccoli.


----------



## kirstybumx3

Breakfast - toast
Lunch at nursery - cottage pie, veg and gravy then cake for pudding 
Snack after nursery - half a ham roll and a mini scotch egg
Dinner - fish fingers, chips and beans then a small packet of gummy sweets afterwards

Feels like a huge achievement that Rio's now eating beans. He has such a problem with 'saucy' things so seeing him scoop mouthfuls of beans into his mouth was so lovely!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Holly will not eat saucy things either! She always refuses baked beans even at school! Well done Rio! :D


----------



## Natasha2605

Summer eats anything in sight. Maci is a nightmare. Today she's had 

B- some yogurt, some grapes, some apple and an orange segment 
S- packet of skips in school which I presume she ate
L- I don't actually know as her packed lunch was still pretty full. 
S- some raisins and a yogurt 
D- plain boiled pasta, some chocolate cake and cream and then a dairylea dunker.

She's getting fussier the older she gets!


----------



## Rican47

bump


----------



## kbwebb

breakfast - honey hoop cereal wtih milk
dinner - banana, yogurt cheese sandwich
snack - raisins
tea - peas broccoli smiley stars and chicken
snack - chocolate biscuit


----------



## Zinky

B - 1 weetabix with mashed banana, small bowl of shreddies, a few grapes
L - cheese sandwich, cucumber sticks, a few mini crackers, raisins
S - homemade popcorn
D - roast chicken, roast potatoes, carrots, small slice of cheesecake


----------



## sequeena

Breakfast - banana milkshake. It's all he would have
Lunch - Christmas dinner day at school
Dinner - I'm planning to do sausage, mash and veg
Snacks - he has fruit and toast at school. He will probably have cheese, yoghurt and a few other bits when he gets home


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast- Shreddies 

Snack - fruit. 

Lunch at school - mashed potato, peas and sweetcorn. 

Dinner - steak, Chips and broccoli


----------



## Left wonderin

Breakfast : 1.5 weekabix with milk , toast with butter and a water 
Snack: a sliced apple with peanut butter dip 
Lunch : spagatti hoops, brown bread , and a fruit pouch 
Dinner : fish cakes ,waffles peas and corn 

Treat :) ring donought complete with sugar challange ( not allowed lick your lips :) )


----------



## kbwebb

Breakfast: honey hoops asked for no milk on them yesterday
Snack: some sort of fruit at nursery 
Dinner: cheese sandwich banana and frube yogurt.
Snack: Muller yogurt at home and half a candy cane from nursery
Tea: mash (two servings!), peas, broccoli, a sausage, gravy and Yorkshire pudding.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

So far today:

Toast and marmite, 1 slice
1 clementine 
1 banana
1/2 pack doritos
Vegge lasange (had a fair size portion!)


----------



## sequeena

B - nothing he rarely eats on a school day
L - fish finger, chips, beans, apple and blackberry crumble with custard (school)
D - freezer night so thunderbird turkey space ship and potato waffle
S - toast and fruit at school. Cheese, yoghurt, grapes, banana at home


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast- Shreddies 

Snack at school - fruit

Lunch at school - pizza

Dinner - fish fingers and broccoli 

Snacks - big raw carrot, a clementine, chocolate buttons.


----------



## kazzzzy

B 2 Weetabix & blueberries
S Banana
L in school pasta, tuna & sweetcorn & grapes after
S Oat cake with peanut butter & blueberries
D Half chicken breast stuffed with philly, mash potato, carrots & peas


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - shreddies

Lunch - at a party she had ham sandwich, mini sausage roll and a mini muffin 

Dinner - mince, broccoli, raw carrot.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Brekkie- toast and banana (1 slice and 1 whole banana)

Oreo, apple and dried creal.

Lunch is tomato soup


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast- Shreddies 

Snack at school - fruit 

Lunch at school - mashed potato, cauliflower and carrots 

Dinner - chips, cauliflower and broccoli 

Snack- chocolate buttons, a few bites of coconut.


----------



## kirstybumx3

Breakfast: crumpets and butter
Snack at church: 2 rich tea fingers and milk 
Lunch: cheese sandwiches and wotsits
Snack: maoam sweets, a banana 
Dinner: fish fingers, potato alphabet and peas then a strawberry yogurt


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - Weetabix 

Snack- yoghurt and fruit 

Lunch at school- fish fingers and chips 

Dinner - mince and broccoli.


----------



## kbwebb

breakfast, two slices of jam on toast
dinner, crackers cheese ham, biscuits and crisps
snack, a few celebration chocolates
tea, beans on toast and cheese
we went a friends all yesterday hence the amount of crap she ate :blush:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

So far today:

1 small bowl cheerios with soya milk
Banana
1 custard cream


----------



## kazzzzy

B Scrambled egg & slice of toast
S Banana
L in school - small wrap with chicken, cheese & sweetcorn & mixed berry yogurt
S Grapes & rich tea biscuit
D Chicken stir fry with snap peas, baby sweetcorn, onion & peppers & noodles


----------



## kbwebb

Breakfast: two bowls of cheerios
snack: banana, yogurt
dinner: beans on toast with cheese (her favourite apparently :haha:)
tea: handful of pasta a few strips of chicken slice of garlic bread and some cucmber.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - Shreddies 

Snack- two bowls of grapes 

Lunch - fish fingers, chips, cauliflower 

Snack - Fairy cake that we made 

Dinner - Mince and broccoli.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Today:

Breakfast - grapes 

Lunch- fish fingers and chips in a cafe 

Snack- raw carrot 

Dinner - chicken pasta and broccoli


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - Shreddies 

Lunch - Christmas dinner. She mainly just ate the roast potatoes and a few carrots. 

Snack- chocolate coin 

Dinner - she said she didn't want anything :|


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - Shreddies 

Lunch/dinner - turkey, ham, roast potatoes, carrots and peas.
Ice cream for dessert.


----------



## kazzzzy

B 2 pancakes & banana
D Very small portion of turkey, mash, carrots, green beans & gravy - she was too busy playing with her toys, the same yesterday!!
S small bag of popcorn & 2 malteser celebration sweets
T Half turkey sandwich, strawberry yogurt & grapes


----------



## kbwebb

yesterday,
Breakfast two bowls of shreddies with milk
dinner, chicken sandwich, crackers, a few pringles, packet of fuit oat bites.
tea, chicken mash gravy veg.
snack, half a chocolate freddo bar, frube yogurt.


----------



## kazzzzy

Yesterday
B Porridge & banana
S Satsuma
L Toasted ham & cheese sandwich & strawberry yogurt drink
S Grapes & mini bag of buttons
D Spag bol


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast- Shreddies 

Lunch- fish fingers, pasta and broccoli 

Dinner - buffet food


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - Shreddies 

Lunch- mince and pasta 

Dinner - fish fingers, pasta and broccoli


----------



## AngelUK

B 1/4 of a small baguette with butter and honey, cheerios, small cup of milk

L Egg and cress sandwiches (both only ate 1/4), small Mr Kipling chocolate cake slice

S Apple & grapes, organix noughts & crosses, fun sized bag gummy shapes

D Potato wedges and sausages, peppa pig jelly for Sebastian and a small banana for Dominic


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - boiled eggs 

Lunch - roast dinner 

Dinner- fish fingers, chips and broccoli


----------



## AngelUK

B Cheerios with milk, small slice of toast with butter and honey

L Ham and cheese sandwich for Dominic, ham sandwich for Sebastian, fresh melon chunks for after

S Organix gingerbread men, small chocolate

D Pizza and 2 small doughballs (Sebastian ate 4 bites of the pizza), yoghurt after


----------



## sequeena

B - honey nut cornflakes and a cheese string
L - ham sandwich, cheese string, grapes, yoghurt, chocolate pot
D - corned beef mash with cheese and beans


----------



## _Meep_

Breakfast: Banana, cornflakes with milk, grapes and raspberries.

Lunch: Tea room finger sandwiches (ham, cheese, egg) and chips. Iced biscuit and a little millionaire's shortbread.

Snack: Apple.

Dinner: Pasta with tuna and sweetcorn.

Pudding: A tiny pink pig cake and a chocolate!

No breastfeeds at all for a few days ... no attempts even. :( I think she is weaning. :( We are both devastated really, but being 19 weeks pregnant, there's nothing there any more. :cry:


----------



## kazzzzy

B Two slices of toast with strawberry jam & grapes
S Banana
L 2 crackers, cheese, chicken, tomato & apple slices & strawberry yogurt drink
S Oat cake with peanut butter & custard cream biscuit
D Salmon, mash potato, peas & sweetcorn


----------



## JumpingIn

7oz soy growing up milk
B- Scrambled egg, jam toast, banana
S- crackers and houmous
L- broccoli, carrot and potato (refused chicken and stuffing)
S- Corn puffs, more banana, 2 mango yoghurts
D- Veggie/chickpea and lentil soup with toast
10oz soy milk


----------



## kirstybumx3

Breakfast - cereal then requested crackers with butter
Snack - grapes 
Lunch - fish fingers and potato alphabet then half of my bowl of tomato soup!
Snack - fun size bag of maltesers, an apple
Dinner - chicken nuggets, chips and margarita pizza (we got takeout food, again!)


----------



## HappyAnjeL

B- waffle with butter, fruit (melon, pineapple, grapes, blackberries) & orange juice

L: peanut butter and jelly sandwich 

S: few bites of cake at a birthday party 

D: chicken, tater tots and cucumbers


----------



## k4th

B - cheerios, milk & prunes

L - cucumber, olives, tuna & sweetcorn sandwich, crisps, yogurt & raspberries

D - sausage, peas and Yorkshire pudding (refused his mash).


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - Shreddies 

Lunch- mince, pasta and broccoli 

Snack- banana

Dinner- Roast dinner


----------



## _Meep_

Breakfast: Banana, cheese oatcakes with butter and grapes.

Lunch: Hungry Horse macaroni cheese and garlic bread, followed by strawberry frozen yoghurt and M&Ms. :nope:

Snack: Smoothie and a chocolate.

Dinner: Chinese! :nope: Sweet and sour chicken ball, chips, veg chow mein, egg fried rice and bloody prawn crackers. :nope:

Shit food day!!!


----------



## kirstybumx3

Breakfast: toast and 2 clementines 
Snack: pea snaps and a fromage frais
Lunch: ham sandwich, sausage roll and hula hoops 
Snack: another clementine 
Dinner: sausages, root vegetable mash and onion gravy then yet another clementine!

I'm hiding the clementines tonight :haha:


----------



## kazzzzy

B Cheerios & banana
S Apple & rich tea biscuit
D We went out for a roast dinner & Emily choose spag bol, her fav. dinner
S Grapes
T 2 crackers, cheese, chicken, grapes & mixed berry yogurt


----------



## MAMA MOON

B fruit & soygurt
L eggs & whole grain toast
S carrot & celery sticks
D chicken & veg stir fry over brown rice


----------



## _Meep_

Breakfast: Banana, various crackers with butter, apple slices.

Lunch: Pasta with peas and cream cheese.

Snack: Shortbread biscuit and grapes.

Dinner: Cod, potatoes, roasted vegetables.

Pudding: Chocolate snowman.


----------



## k4th

B - apricots & shreddies

Snack - toast

Lunch - offered chilli & rice at nursery which he refused. Cheese sandwich instead. 

Snack - cheese sandwiches!!!! (At nursery)

Dinner - refused his favourite spaghetti Bol. 

Hope he's not coming down with something :nope:


----------



## kazzzzy

B Porridge & banana
S Grapes
L in school ham sandwich, satsuma & mixed fruit yogurt
S Oat cake with peanut butter & grapes 
D Baked ham, mash potato, carrots and peas


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast- Shreddies 

Lunch at school- she wouldn't tell me!

Dinner- wholewheat pasta and broccoli


----------



## MAMA MOON

B soygurt & mango & strawberries
L sandwich & celery
S grapes 
D chicken pot pie


----------



## MelH

My son would only eat pasta type foods but as of this week he is eating what we eat including vegetables, I am so excited about this.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast- Shreddies 

Snack- 2 and a half bananas :wacko:

Lunch- cod and chips

Dinner - mince and broccoli


----------



## JumpingIn

5oz soy milk
B- Tiny bit of scrambled egg, dairy free 'cheese', bit of toast, bit of banana
S- Raisins and a few crisps. Nakd date balls
L- tiny bit of chicken and a single chip! Mango soy yoghurt, melon slices
S-More raisins and crisps 
D- Quite a lot of bolognese with loads of veg, garlic bread
7oz soy milk


----------



## kazzzzy

B 2 Pancakes & blueberries
S Apple
L Pasta shapes & slice of bread & butter
S 2 custard cream biscuits & grapes
D Chicken, mushroom and leak pie & mash potato


----------



## k4th

B - two helpings of shreddies. Apricots. Drank 2oz milk. 
L - cheese spread sandwich. Apple. Raspberries. Raisins. Half a bag of quavers. Yogurt
S - 5 rice cakes
D - cheesy beans & potato. Biscotti. Whole banana. 

I need to remember these days on the days he won't eat more than a few bites at every meal.


----------



## JumpingIn

5oz soy milk
B- Half a hot cross bun, few spoonfuls of Coco pops
S- Mango soy yoghurt, half a chocolate mousse 
L- Quite a few spoonfuls of lentil soup. 4 pieces of toast dipped in
S- Popcorn and carrot sticks
D- Tiny morsel of bolognese. Refused most
3oz soy milk


----------



## Zinky

B- slice of toast with butter and jam, a few grapes
S - hula hoops, raisins 
L - cheese and mayo sandwich, cucumber, cherry tomatoes, petit filous yoghurt
D - spaghetti bolognaise, slice of garlic bread, cupcake


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - wholewheat toast 

Lunch at school - roast dinner 

Dinner - cod, chips and broccoli


----------



## k4th

B - shreddies, apricots, cup of milk
B at nursery - toast & cornflakes
L at nursery - refused chicken & rice so ate a cheese sandwich
S at nursery - bagel
D at home - waffles with beans, banana, strawberries & biscuit. Cupnof milk


----------



## k4th

B - prunes, shreddies, cup of milk, bit of chocolate croissant
L - tuna & sweetcorn sandwich, strawberries, blueberries, crisps, yogurt
S - packet of smoothie bites
D - sausage, mash, gravy, Yorkshire pudding, broccoli, banana & 2 biscuits


----------



## sequeena

B - cookie crisp cereal
L - roast pork, mash, broccoli, sprouts, Yorkshire pudding and gravy
D/snack - yoghurt, cheese, pepperami, yoghurt coated strawberries


----------



## kazzzzy

B Scrambled egg & slice of toast
S Banana
L Roast chicken, mash potato, carrots, green beans & gravy
S Grapes & rich tea biscuit
T Beans on toast & strawberry yogurt frube


----------



## kbwebb

breakfast: two bowls of cornflakes with milk, a slice of jam on toast
snack: some sort of fruit and milk at nursery
dinner: cheese sandwich, two frube yogurts, a banana
tea: mash, chicken, sausages, broccoli carrots and peas.


----------



## Zinky

B- toast
S - crumpet and raisins at nursery
L - egg and cress sandwich, packet of quavers
S - homemade biscuit
D - chicken and prawn stir fry with egg noodles, another biscuit


----------



## k4th

B - prunes, cup of milk, shreddies
B2 at nursery - cheerios
S at nursery - toast
L at nursery - lamb hotpot & chocolate mousse
S at nursery - pear & pancake
D - pesto pasta with sweet corn. Yogurt & banana


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - shreddies 

Lunch at school- she wouldn't tell me!

Dinner- fish fingers and broccoli 

Snack - raw carrots


----------



## kazzzzy

B Porridge & blueberries
S Apple
L in school - Small wrap with chicken & sweetcorn & strawberry yogurt & grapes
S Banana & oat cake with peanut butter
D Beef meatballs, penne pasta & grated cheese


----------



## sequeena

B - cookie crisp cereal no milk
L - ham roll, grapes, yoghurt, babybel
D - tortilla wraps, chicken, cheese


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - Shreddies 

Lunch at school - fish fingers and chips on a Friday 

Dinner- mince and broccoli


----------



## kazzzzy

B Scrambled egg & slice of toast
S Blueberries
L at school - slice of banana bread with butter, apple slices & mixed berry yogurt
S Grapes & rich tea biscuit
D Salmon, mash potato, carrots & peas


----------



## k4th

B - slice of toast and a banana
L - baby bel, blueberries, sandwich & 1 small bite of birthday cake
D - half of his spag Bol. Yogurt & strawberries


----------



## Zinky

B - weetabix
S - hula hoops and raisins
L - chicken & sweetcorn sandwich, grapes
S - cucumber and cheese sticks
D - pesto pasta, garlic bread, yoghurt


----------



## _Meep_

Breakfast: Banana, cornflakes with milk, grapes, strawberries and more banana.

Lunch: Cheese and pickle in a bagel, raw red pepper and carrot sticks, apple wedges. Handful of raisins.

Snack: Smoothie, ginger biscuit.

Dinner: Quorn burger, mashed potato, carrots and broccoli. 

Pudding: Cup of berries - strawberry, blueberry, raspberry. I really think she eats too much fruit ...


----------



## kazzzzy

B Boiled egg & slice of toast
S Banana
L in school - cold pasta, tuna & sweetcorn, apple & yogurt covered rice cake
S 2 rich tea biscuits & blueberries 
D Cod fillet, potato wedges, peas and sweetcorn


----------



## HappyAnjeL

Breakfasy- Strawberry waffle and orange juice (she only had like one bite)
Snack-1/2 donut and whatever preschool snack was
Lunch- peanut butter sandwich and blackberries
Dinner- baked chicken, broccoli and cucumbers with ranch (only a bite or two of each)

After dinner we had ice cream and she stole a few crisps from the cabinet..


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - Shreddies 

Snack at school- fruit 

Lunch at school- curry. I was so proud of her for trying something new and something mixed up with sauce in. This is a big step for her 

Dinner - mince, chips and broccoli.


----------



## kbwebb

breakfast : shreddies and milk
dinner : (hot dinners at school) mash beans..and a bit of pizza. fruit yogurt.
snack: yogurt, milk, a pear
tea: mash (problem with meal planning and her picking her own dinner :haha:) sausages broccoli peas carrots and gravy. one yorkshire pudding.
cupcake for afterwards that she had made.


----------



## sarah34

B Cheerios and slice of bacon
S Teddy bear crisps and banana
L Jam sandwich, pear and cheese triangle
S Rasberry yoghurt tube
D chicken and bacon and chips, jelly for pudding

Our boy has a bottomless pit for a stomach too! He'd eat all day if I let him!


----------



## laura109

Breakfast was malties
Snacks organix bars x2 
A yoghurt
Dinner a cheese sandwich 
Tea pasta with ham and more cheese


----------



## _Meep_

Breakfast: Banana, potato cake with butter.

Lunch: Nut burger with potatoes, carrots and baby sweetcorn.

Snack: Babybel cheese, cup of berries.

Dinner: Spaghetti and two meatballs with a tomato, mushroom and red pepper sauce.

Pudding: Homemade marzipan and blueberry cake, half a Ski strawberry mousse. :haha: Cheeky treats because she ate all her dinner really well, without farting around. :)


----------



## kirstybumx3

Rio was a pig yesterday :haha:

Breakfast: 2 weetabix, 2 clementines
A hour later: 2 slices of jam on toast
Lunch: Pork, pigs in blankets, roast potatoes, mash, carrots, peas, parsnip, sprouts, broccoli and THREE Yorkshire puddings then apple strudel and ice cream
A hour later: a pack of raisins and a clementine 
Yet another snack: dairylea dunker and a packet of quavers 
Dinner: Burger King because mummy really fancied one lol 
After dinner: strawberries and squirty cream and a freddo chocolate bar
Supper: a small bowl of shreddies and a glass of milk
Still asked for another clementine :haha: 
I bet he won't eat for a week!


----------



## Zinky

B - half a slice of toast
L - at a birthday party - chicken nuggets, pizza, chips, ice cream, tonnes of sweets, birthday cake 
D - home made carribean food (by a friend)- curry goat, rice and peas, fried fish, coleslaw (delicious) will have leftovers for lunch tomorrow


----------



## k4th

B - shreddies, while milk, bite of crumpet, apricots
S - toast with butter
L - ham sandwich, couple of crisps, baby bel, blueberries & banana
S - chocolate freddo 
D - spag Bol with cheese, yogurt, raspberries, biscotti


----------



## Bevziibubble

Holly is just getting over a stomach bug so doesn't have much of an appetite.

Breakfast- toast

Lunch- didn't want anything but had a small bowl of Shreddies mid afternoon 

Dinner- 1 bite of fish finger, some broccoli


----------



## kazzzzy

B Porridge & blueberries
S Apple
L in school ham sandwich, mixed berry yogurt & grapes 
S Oat cake with peanut butter & satsuma
D Egg fried rice with chicken, peas & sweetcorn in a sweet & sour sauce


----------



## kirstybumx3

Breakfast: shreddies
Snack at nursery: fruit of some sort 
Lunch at nursery: Irish stew and crusty bread then cake 
Snack: 2 clementines
Dinner: sweet and sour pork with rice 
Supper: jam on toast


----------



## Bevziibubble

Got a bit of an appetite back today.

Breakfast - shreddies and a banana 

Lunch - just wanted 2 slices of bread and butter 

Dinner- fish fingers, chips and broccoli


----------



## sequeena

B - yoghurt and cheese
L - school dinner - pork and leek sausage with Yorkshire pudding and gravy. Choice of boiled potatoes, jacket potato or pasta. Veg choice was swede, broccoli, peas or salad. Dessert was fruit jelly with dream topping
D - at after school sn group - ham sandwich, quavers, yoghurt and cheese
S - toast and fruit at school


----------



## kazzzzy

B Cheerios & slice of toast and half an apple
S Banana
L in school - Oat cake with peanut butter, strawberry yogurt, grapes and raisins
S Satsuma & custard cream biscuit 
D Sausage & veg pasta bake & grapes after


----------



## Jenny1702

B- bread roll & soreen banana bread, 8oz milk 
S- fruit and 8oz milk at pre-school
L- 3 chicken goujons, 2 small tortilla wraps, mayo, small amount of lettuce & carrot, Apple juice
S- 2 chocolate buttons & raw carrots while preparing dinner 
D- 2 sausages, boiled potatoes, broccoli, gravy followed by small piece of homemade cake, sugar free blackcurrant drink.


----------



## loeylo

B- two smallish bowls of cheerios with whole milk, 1/2 a small slice of toast and marmalade. Water.
Snack - banana
Lunch - soup and a crusty roll
Snack - milk and a few bites of walnut cake
Dinner - goats cheese homemade pizza and diluting juice, a digestive thin and some water
Snack - sugar free jelly, a tangerine and a banana

Supper will be milk.


There was no filling her yesterday or today!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast- Shreddies 

Snack- carrots 

Lunch at school- pizza and chips 

Dinner - she didn't want anything. I think her appetite is still a little off.


----------



## kirstybumx3

Breakfast - jam on toast, minion biscuits on the way to nursery
Snack at nursery - yogurt and raisins
Lunch at nursery - spaghetti bolognese and garlic bread then angel delight 
Snack - ham and cheese lunchables 
Dinner - peri peri chicken, rice and cucumber and a mini choc chip muffin


----------



## k4th

Yesterday was...

B - shreddies, prunes & diluted ON
S - cheese crackers
L - sandwich, 2 crisps, banana, blueberries
S - toast, rice cakes
D - cheese and bean jacket potato plus strawberries and a biscuit


----------



## kellyc1987

I've broken my ankle so we are thriving on junk food from the freezer until our shopping gets delivered :wacko:

Breakfast: Weetabix
Snack: Rice Cakes
Lunch: Ham and cheese pizza
Snack: yogurt and raisins
Dinner: Smiley faces, chicken dippers, beans
Dessert: Apple slices and grapes (he didn't eat any - he hates fruit but I still try to offer it) & 4oz milk before bed


----------



## k4th

B - shreddies and half a crumpet plus prunes
S - half a tea cake at soft play
L - tuna sweet corn sandwich, breadsticks with hummous, cucumber & strawberries 
S - biscuit & raisins
D - waffles, fish fingers, peas & a banana & yogurt


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - shreddies 

Snack - a banana 

Lunch - cod, chips and broccoli 

Dinner - rice and broccoli 

Snack - plain crisps


----------



## Bevziibubble

kellyc1987 said:


> I've broken my ankle so we are thriving on junk food from the freezer until our shopping gets delivered :wacko:
> 
> Breakfast: Weetabix
> Snack: Rice Cakes
> Lunch: Ham and cheese pizza
> Snack: yogurt and raisins
> Dinner: Smiley faces, chicken dippers, beans
> Dessert: Apple slices and grapes (he didn't eat any - he hates fruit but I still try to offer it) & 4oz milk before bed

Ouch! I hope you're better soon :hugs:


----------



## kellyc1987

Bevziibubble said:


> Ouch! I hope you're better soon :hugs:

Thanks, literally tripped over a pavement and that was it, at least I've got a few weeks off of work!


----------



## kazzzzy

B Corn Flakes & grapes
S Banana
L in school Pasta, tuna & sweetcorn, strawberry yogurt drink & satsuma
S Yogurt covered rice cake & grapes
D Beef meatballs in a tomato sauce with penne pasta & grated cheese


----------



## CountryBride

She is being very picky these days. For breakfast she had a couple bites of cheddar cheese, cereal, about half a banana, and milk. For lunch she had a couple bites of eggs, and about half an orange.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast- Shreddies 

Lunch at school - a roast dinner and some kind of honey cake 

Snack - banana 

Dinner - we had cottage pie and she had mince, potatoes and broccoli


----------



## k4th

B - cheerios, prunes. 
S - raisins and half a toasted teacake 
L - babybel and a banana
S - organix bar
D - cheese & bean jacket potato with a yogurt.


----------



## _Meep_

Breakfast: Banana, cornflakes with milk and sliced red grapes.

Lunch: Wholewheat spaghetti with lentil and vegetable sauce - onion, carrots, mushroom, spinach. Berry cereal bar and packet of mini gingerbread men.

Snack: Raspberry yoghurt, bag of cheese puffs.

Dinner: Cauliflower cheese quiche, potato salad, red and yellow pepper sticks and cherry tomatoes.

Pudding: Shared an Aero mint mousse with me!


----------



## sequeena

B - cheese and some chicken because why not :haha:
L - beef, mash, broccoli, Yorkshire pudding and gravy
D - small pepperoni pizza
S - cake, yoghurt, cheese


----------



## kbwebb

breakfast: two bowls of co co pops with milk.
snack: some fruit from nursery and milk
dinner: ham sandwich, pear, yogurt, juice
snack: three mouthfuls of cheesecake. another pear. a yogurt
tea: two helpings of mash, one sausage some chicken, brocolli, peas, gravy.


----------



## sequeena

B - nothing he didn't want to eat
L - (at school) pork and leek sausage, mash, broccoli, Yorkshire pudding and gravy. Dessert was fruit jelly with dream topping
D - ham sandwich, yoghurt, grapes, 2 peanut cashew and raisin bites
S - yoghurt, toast, banana, 4 Jaffa cakes, fruit bites which he thinks are sweets

He also has toast, milk and fruit at school so he did well today despite not having breakfast


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - toast

Lunch at school - cod and chips 

Dinner - mince and broccoli


----------



## Bevziibubble

Today:

Breakfast - cereal 

Lunch - fish fingers and chips 

Snack - banana 

Dinner - steak and broccoli


----------



## Zinky

B- Philadelphia on toast, banana
L - egg & cress sandwich, melon, grapes, yoghurt, packet of crisps
S - pork pie, cucumber sticks
D - will be Sunday roast


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - toast

Lunch - pasta 

Dinner - roast chicken dinner 

Snacks - oatmeal, apple.


----------



## _Meep_

Breakfast: Two bowls of cornflakes with milk, chopped banana and grapes. Half a toasted bagel with butter.

Lunch: Ham and cheese flatbread with sliced apple and a few more grapes. Homemade bread roll and butter afterwards to try (loved it) and a clementine.

Snack: Cheesy straws crisps, packet of smoothie melt things.

Dinner: Two Yorkshire puddings, honey-roasted carrots and onions, roast potato, Quorn pieces in gravy. She won't touch kale, which is what I had with mine!

Pudding: Two homemade fairy cakes. Not a great food day really!


----------



## loeylo

_Meep_ said:


> Breakfast: Two bowls of cornflakes with milk, chopped banana and grapes. Half a toasted bagel with butter.
> 
> Lunch: Ham and cheese flatbread with sliced apple and a few more grapes. Homemade bread roll and butter afterwards to try (loved it) and a clementine.
> 
> Snack: Cheesy straws crisps, packet of smoothie melt things.
> 
> Dinner: Two Yorkshire puddings, honey-roasted carrots and onions, roast potato, Quorn pieces in gravy. She won't touch kale, which is what I had with mine!
> 
> Pudding: Two homemade fairy cakes. Not a great food day really!

Gracie loves kale, oddly! I'm actually a bit embarrassed about how pretentious her food choices sound! See below for examples ...

B- wholemeal bread with butter, an entire banana and some milk
Snack - rice cake and water
L- homemade kale, carrot and quinoa soup. 
Snack- tangerine and a few crisps.
D- 8olives, a slice of cheesy garlic bread, 4 cherry tomatoes, some roasted chickpeas, two slices of cold meat and some cheese.
Supper- milk and she stole some of my cake


----------



## kazzzzy

B Porridge & blueberries
S Oat cake with peanut butter 
D Roast chicken dinner 
S 2 custard cream biscuits & grapes
T Tuna & sweetcorn in mayo sandwich & strawberry yogurt drink


----------



## _Meep_

loeylo said:


> _Meep_ said:
> 
> 
> Breakfast: Two bowls of cornflakes with milk, chopped banana and grapes. Half a toasted bagel with butter.
> 
> Lunch: Ham and cheese flatbread with sliced apple and a few more grapes. Homemade bread roll and butter afterwards to try (loved it) and a clementine.
> 
> Snack: Cheesy straws crisps, packet of smoothie melt things.
> 
> Dinner: Two Yorkshire puddings, honey-roasted carrots and onions, roast potato, Quorn pieces in gravy. She won't touch kale, which is what I had with mine!
> 
> Pudding: Two homemade fairy cakes. Not a great food day really!
> 
> Gracie loves kale, oddly! I'm actually a bit embarrassed about how pretentious her food choices sound! See below for examples ...
> 
> B- wholemeal bread with butter, an entire banana and some milk
> Snack - rice cake and water
> L- homemade kale, carrot and quinoa soup.
> Snack- tangerine and a few crisps.
> D- 8olives, a slice of cheesy garlic bread, 4 cherry tomatoes, some roasted chickpeas, two slices of cold meat and some cheese.
> Supper- milk and she stole some of my cakeClick to expand...

Haha!! Mine would have gone for all of that, except the soup sadly. She is OBSESSED with olives. :haha:


----------



## _Meep_

Breakfast: Two crumpets with butter. She is eating an awful lot (for her) at breakfasts recently!

Lunch: Cheddar and caramelised onion quiche with potato salad and raw pepper/carrot sticks. Packet of fruit shapes.

Snack: Cereal bar, four mini pumpkin breadsticks, apple slices and grapes.

Dinner: Tuna pasta bake and salad.

Pudding: Tiny Kinder chocolate bar.


----------



## Gym knickers

Breakfast Both: 1 weetabix and some rice crispies, half slice toast, a strawberry, half a banana 

Lunch: B: ham sandwich no crusts, yoghurt, strawberries, apple bake bar. 
R: omlette and melon at nursery 

Snacks: B: banana, slice fruit toast, Pom bears 
R: peach at nursery, pom bear crisps 

Dinner: Both: egg fried in coconut oil, turkey rasher and beans, ketchup


----------



## adrie

B: milk, multi-grain cheerios, strawberries, hard boiled egg

S: sips of water, toddler cookie, fruit and veg pouch

L: Milk, slice of thin crust veggie pizza

S: (sent to pre-k) Water, raw veg mix (carrots, peppers, celery), raisins, fruit pouch and toddler cookie

D: milk, rice, steak and green beans with small pack (28g) chewy candies


----------



## loeylo

_Meep_ said:


> loeylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Meep_ said:
> 
> 
> Breakfast: Two bowls of cornflakes with milk, chopped banana and grapes. Half a toasted bagel with butter.
> 
> Lunch: Ham and cheese flatbread with sliced apple and a few more grapes. Homemade bread roll and butter afterwards to try (loved it) and a clementine.
> 
> Snack: Cheesy straws crisps, packet of smoothie melt things.
> 
> Dinner: Two Yorkshire puddings, honey-roasted carrots and onions, roast potato, Quorn pieces in gravy. She won't touch kale, which is what I had with mine!
> 
> Pudding: Two homemade fairy cakes. Not a great food day really!
> 
> Gracie loves kale, oddly! I'm actually a bit embarrassed about how pretentious her food choices sound! See below for examples ...
> 
> B- wholemeal bread with butter, an entire banana and some milk
> Snack - rice cake and water
> L- homemade kale, carrot and quinoa soup.
> Snack- tangerine and a few crisps.
> D- 8olives, a slice of cheesy garlic bread, 4 cherry tomatoes, some roasted chickpeas, two slices of cold meat and some cheese.
> Supper- milk and she stole some of my cakeClick to expand...
> 
> Haha!! Mine would have gone for all of that, except the soup sadly. She is OBSESSED with olives. :haha:Click to expand...

Glad I'm not the only one! I felt so pretentious in Aldi at the weekend, she grabbed olives and was shouting "one! One!" And I had to use the phrase "you can have an olive once we are done in the shop" oh dear!

No idea what she had today but it probably involved a lot more of junk since daddy was in charge!


----------



## _Meep_

Haha, mine grabbed a glass jar of olives, saying 'Ooh, ooolives!' in Sainsbury's the other day too! Cue flustered response from me (in case she dropped it) drawing the attention of a couple of ladies in the vicinity, and several chuckles at how weird my olive-loving kid is. :haha: With most kids it would be chocolate ... then again, she does go for that too. :dohh:


----------



## loeylo

_Meep_ said:


> Haha, mine grabbed a glass jar of olives, saying 'Ooh, ooolives!' in Sainsbury's the other day too! Cue flustered response from me (in case she dropped it) drawing the attention of a couple of ladies in the vicinity, and several chuckles at how weird my olive-loving kid is. :haha: With most kids it would be chocolate ... then again, she does go for that too. :dohh:

My one is a chocoholic too! I think all kids are mind you.


----------



## kazzzzy

yesterday
B Cheerios & banana
S Grapes & mixed berry yogurt
L 2 slices of homemade pizza with chicken, cherry tomatoes, sweetcorn, onion and pineapple
S Packet of pom bear crisps while watching the St. Patrick's day parade 
D Lasagne & slice of garlic bread


----------



## Rhea Santiago

Margaret likes sliced ham and bread and some apple pie so she just ate everything from the fridge while Scarlet ate the veggies for lunch.Lol


----------



## Bevziibubble

Today James had:

Breakfast - potato cake 

Lunch - Scrambled eggs 

Dinner - roast dinner (chicken, stuffing, potatoes, Yorkshire pudding and carrots) 

Breast milk and water throughout the day.


----------



## kazzzzy

B Dippy egg & toast
S Banana
L Pasta with tuna & cheese
S Grapes & custard cream biscuit
D 2 fish fingers, mash potato, peas & sweetcorn


----------



## _Meep_

Breakfast: Two bowls of cornflakes with banana and milk.

Snacks in town: Cereal bar, little piece of a sausage roll and a corner of a vegetable pasty!

Lunch: Ham sandwich, cheese, apple and grapes. Fruit Yo-Yo thing.

Snack: Half an almond croissant.

Dinner: Fish finger, chips, carrots and peas.

Pudding: Little bag of Cadbury Dino biscuits.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - potato cake

Lunch - toast, banana 

Dinner - chicken, potatoes, parsnip, carrots 

Snack - cheesecake.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - potato cake 

Lunch - mince, pasta, broccoli 

Dinner - chicken, potatoes, carrots, broccoli.


----------



## lau86

Breakfast- crumpet and butter
Snack at soft play- quavers
Lunch- tomato soup and bread, banana
Snack- half apple
Tea- chicken, stuffing, carrots, roast potatoes and gravy


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - toast and an orange 

Lunch - steak and noodles 

Dinner - chicken, potatoes, yorkshire pudding, carrots.


----------



## Zinky

B - weetabix and banana
S - apple
L - cheese sandwich, mini cheddars, organix oatbar, banana
S - ice lolly
D - pesto pasta, garlic bread, olives,


----------



## k4th

B - Cheerios, smoothie, raisins
S - 2 biscuits
L - tuna mayo & sweetcorn sandwich. A few crisps. Blueberries. Babybel cheese. 
S - chocolate fudge (as a bribe to stay in the buggy on the school run!)
D - spaghetti bol. & a banana


----------



## kbwebb

breakfast: two bowls of cheerios and a banana
snack at nursery: milk and fruit
dinner: ham sandwich, two pears, yogurt.
tea: mash sausage, broccoli peas yorkshire pudding gravy.


----------



## DoodleDoo

How have I only just seen this thread? What a fab idea.

B - A weetabix and a half a banana
S - Cheese Cubes
L - Cream cheese sandwich, cucumber and red pepper sticks
S - Houmous and breadsticks
D - A quorn sausage, a few oven chips, beans and carrots
P - Fromage frais and a satsuma


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yesterday James had :

Breakfast - toast 

Lunch - banana

Dinner - mince, noodles, broccoli 

Snacks - biscuit, milk


----------



## Bevziibubble

Today..

Breakfast- toast 

Lunch - potatoes, carrots 

Dinner- chicken and chips


----------



## _Meep_

Breakfast: Banana. Cornflakes with milk, pieces of pear and more banana! A bit of buttered crumpet.

Lunch: Tuna pasta bake with lots of hidden veg! Small piece of chocolate. More pear and banana pieces. :haha:

Snack: Smoothie, fruit yo-yo, four small pumpkin breadsticks.

Dinner: Pesto chicken wrapped in bacon, garlic potatoes, carrots and baby sweetcorn.

Pudding: Bag of Cadbury Dino biscuits.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Today James had:

Breakfast - rice crispies, plum

Lunch - spaghetti, broccoli and cauliflower 

Snack - cheesy puffs, a few bites of a peach 

Dinner - chicken, potatoes, carrots and green beans.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Today :

Breakfast - rice crispies

Lunch - baked potato and, carrots and cucumber 

Snack - grapes 

Dinner - Turkey mince, pasta, broccoli and cauliflower.


----------



## kazzzzy

We're still here even though Emily is nearly 6 :blush:
B Rice krispies & strawberries
S Banana & raisins
L Sausage roll, strawberry yogurt & grapes
S 2 custard cream biscuits & packet of pom bear crisps (had to bribe her out of the park :dohh:)
D Roast chicken, potato wedges, tomato & sweetcorn & scoop of vanilla ice-cream after


----------



## Bevziibubble

James had:

Breakfast - rice crispies, 2 tangerines

Lunch - baked potato, cucumber slices 

Snack - some bread 

Dinner - steak, chopped red grapes


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - bacon, 2 tangerines 

Lunch - baked potato, carrots, cucumber 

Snack - jelly

Dinner - oven baked cod and chips


----------



## minties

Emma's had:

Porridge

A Vegemite sandwich and some prunes

Roast chicken and potato


----------



## wildflower79

I keep forgetting about this thread! 

My lo's had

B -Weetabix, blueberries

L -Cheese straws, chocolate mini roll

S - ice cream cone, an apple

D- veggie chilli, rice, garlic bread, sweet corn, a satsuma


----------



## sequeena

B - dry cereal
L - 1 fish finger, 1 potato smiley, 1/3 tin of beans 
D - smoked sausage, tomato pasta, grated cheese
S - Grapes, blackcurrant yoghurt flakes, cheese, Yoghurt, mini bag of Haribo sweets


----------



## .Mrs.B.

B-Hot cross buns
S-crackers, grapes, apple
L-Pizza, cucumber, tomato
D-Pasta with tomato and red onion, fish cakes, spinach, cucumber, tomato and black olives
S-Biscuit


----------



## sequeena

B - dry cereal, cheese
L - beef roast - Beef, Carrots, Broccoli, cauliflower, mashed potato, roast potato and gravy
Large lunch so he's snacked the rest of the day - small cake bar, mini milky way, Yoghurt, cheese, pepperami, Grapes, cherries


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - toast, rice crispies 

Lunch - baked potato, broccoli 

Snack - toast 

Dinner - Cottage pie


----------



## sequeena

What didn't he eat today. Jeez.....

B - bowl of dry cheerios, cheese, banana, half a bacon sandwich 
L - half a ham sandwich, grapes, Yoghurt
D - 1 sausage, 1/4 omelette
S - Grapes, cherries, yoghurt x2, small cake bar, cheese x2, chocolate biscuit, mini pepperami


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hungry boy! :cloud9:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - toast 

Lunch - baked potato, chicken. Grapes 

Snack - chocolate buttons at the park 

Dinner - steak and gravy pie


----------



## JumpingIn

B-Raisin pancake with jam
S-Blackberries, blueberries, Wotsits
L- Sunday roast: Chicken, veg, potatoes and gravy
S-Strawberries, chocolate 
D- Bowl of cereal


----------



## Cariad_x

B: rice crispness, a slice of toast 
S: a bowl of strawberries
S2: a kinder egg (treat from last night)
L: gammon sandwich, quavers and 2x yoghurt. 3x cherry tomatoes 
S: a banana. More strawberries. 2x small cookies his uncle brought him round. 

Dinner will be home made meatballs and spaghetti which I blend extra veg through. He'll probably have a couple of weeks yoghurt after it. He has hollow legs just now!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - toast 

Snack - tangerine, banana

Lunch - Turkey steak, baked potato and green beans 

Dinner - sausages and broccoli


----------



## Bevziibubble

Today:

Breakfast - toast 

Lunch - baked potato, cottage cheese, broccoli 

Snack - grapes 

Dinner - Turkey steak, pasta, broccoli.


----------



## Tigerlily01

B- 1 banana, bowl of cheerios
Snack-grapes, yogurt
L- PB&J sandwich, raw bell pepper slices, milk
Snack-crackers and more grapes
D-will be milk, ham, baked potato, raw mushrooms and tomatoes (because I'm lazy :haha:), dinner roll(s)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - toast 

Snack - cheese biscuits 

Lunch - bacon, broccoli 

Snack - carrots

Dinner - chicken, potatoes, Yorkshire pudding, carrots


----------



## amytrisha

B: Cocopops
L: Turkey sandwich with cherry tomatoes and strawberries.
D: Cottage pie with peas and carrots.
S: 1x Barney bear cake, practically half a watermelon :haha: and a couple of cookies he shared with the little girl next door! X


----------



## EdanaRae

My LO loves to eat. Not just breakfast, lunch and dinner but also in between snacks. For breakfast she will usually have oats, fruits and water. For lunch she will have rice and a small portion of our dishes so she can be familiar with it. For dinner, she also has rice and a portion of our dish. For her snack I always give her fruits and veggies to nibble on accompanied by either water or fruit juices that are freshly squeezed.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - toast 

Snack - blackberries, banana

Lunch - Turkey steak, noodles, broccoli 

Dinner - chicken, roast potatoes, broccoli, a huge amount of carrots! Some cheese cake for dessert.


----------



## Missbb2591

Yesterday-
B- blueberry jam on wholewheat toast, a banana and a cup of milk
S- nutrigrain bar. Water.
L- peanut butter sandwich on wholewheat bread, a few pringles, green grapes and half a pack of iced gems. Water.
D- cherry tomato, cheese and ham omelette with beans. Banana yoghurt. Water.
S- cup of hazelnut milk.


----------



## Missbb2591

Today-
B- malted wheat cereal with hazelnut milk, a banana and water.
S- apple
L- peanut butter wrap, a few pringles, cheese stick and a banana yoghurt. Water.
D- ham tortellini with a tomato and mixed pepper sauce. A pear. Two fizzy laces. Water.
S- cup of milk before bed.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - toast 

Lunch - chicken sandwich, grapes

Dinner - chicken, roast potatoes, Yorkshire pudding and an insane amount of carrots!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - toast 

Lunch - chicken, grapes 

Dinner - big bowl of chicken in white sauce and brown rice


----------



## Missbb2591

B- craze cereal with milk and a pear. Water.
S- half a blueberry muffin at costa and a kids hot chocolate.
L- peanut butter sandwich, hula hoops and an orange. Water.
S- pepper sticks
D- veggie pasta at nursery. Water.
S- milk before bed.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - toast, grapes 

Snack - an apple 

Lunch - fish, Brussels sprouts 

Dinner - Turkey steak, noodles and broccoli


----------



## kazzzzy

B Cheerios & strawberries 
S Banana
L in school - Small wrap with ham & cheese, grapes & strawberry yogurt
S Custard cream biscuit & satsuma
D Chicken, brocolli & pasta bake


----------



## Missbb2591

Yesterday
B- small bowl of Choco hoops with milk. An apple and water.
S- small box of raisins and a banana.
L- scrambled egg, slice of toast, ham slice and half a pepper cut into strips. Yoghurt for pudding.
D- vegetable soup and a roll at nursery. 
S- milk and a cereal bar before bed.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - toast 

Snack - strawberries, melon 

Lunch - steak, noodles, broccoli 

Snack - tangerine 

Dinner - spaghetti bolognese


----------



## Missbb2591

Yesterday-

B- malted wheaties with milk. An apple. Water.
S- shared some apple and cherry porridge. Fruit shoot.
L- homemade mushroom and leek risotto. A few pick and mix sweets from ikea.
D- lasagne 
S- milk before bed.


----------



## Missbb2591

B- chocolate spread on toast. Water.
S- Apple
L- tomato soup with loads of bread and butter.
S- Pom bears and half the bread that was meant for the ducks :haha:
D- roast chicken, roast potatoes, carrots, peas, broccoli and Yorkshire pudding. Homemade brownies for pudding.
S- she will have milk before bed.


----------



## oliv

B- wheatabix
S- fruit pot
L- soup and bread 
S- youhurt 
D- potatoes, cabbage, ham and gravy
S- cookies and milk


----------



## Bevziibubble

Thought I would resurrect this. Used to love this thread :)


----------



## Babybump87

Oo this is great ! 

DD2 had 
Coco pops 
Cheese , crackers , cucumber 
Spag Bol


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - apricot yoghurt, banana 

Snack at nursery - apple

Lunch - fish fingers, pasta

Snack - apple, tangerine, 1½ bananas!

Dinner - mince, rice, carrots.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - slice of toast 

Snack at nursery - toast, apple

Lunch - fish fingers, pasta, carrots

Snack - banana, strawberries 

Dinner - mince, pasta, carrots


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - Weetabix, banana 

Snack at nursery -apple

Lunch - mince, carrots, grapes

Snack - strawberries

Dinner - pork, noodles, carrots.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - toast, banana

Snack at nursery - on the board it said custard cream, apple and milk, but he was being grumpy and wouldn't tell me what he ate!

Lunch - rice, carrots

Snack - strawberries, apple, plain crisps 

Dinner - mince, rice, carrots


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - Chocolate spread on toast 

Snack - banana

Lunch - fish fingers, carrots

Dinner - Chicken, roast potatoes, Yorkshire pudding, carrots and gravy. Cheesecake for dessert.


----------



## Jessica60

Weetabix x one
Bread, cherry tom, I bite of bacon
Strawberries
Sausage, Yorkshire pudding, potatoes, refused the veg
Jam rolls polly


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - Toast 

Snack - apple at nursery

Lunch - mince, chips, carrots

Dinner - lasagne

Snack - grapes


----------



## Jessica60

Weetabix
Nursery curry and rice
Ham rolls crisps
Beans and garlic bread 
Half banana


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - oatmeal

Snack at nursery - toast, apple

Lunch - fish fingers, pasta, carrots

Dinner - lasagne

Snack - banana


----------



## Jessica60

Weetabix 
Bit of pasta but refuse sauce
Bit of bread but refused tuna
Refused soup, one quorn chicken nugget, couple of bites cheese on toast
Two x mini peppa pig yoghurts


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - Toast 

Snack at nursery - apple

Lunch - mini pizza, strawberries 

Dinner - beef, potato, carrots and small bit of gravy


----------



## Jessica60

Weetabix
Apple, cracker, square of toast, fridge raiders chicken, refused tomatoes 
Banana
Refused carrot purée pouch
Chips, fish nuggets, refused beans

Not given the strawberries for afters as she refused to say please


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - Toast 

Snack at nursery - apple

Lunch - cod, pasta, carrots

Dinner - homemade beef burger, strawberries

Snack - banana


----------



## Jessica60

Shreddies, quarter toast, blueberries
Ritz crackers, cheese, tomatoes, strawberries 
Pieces of tortilla wrap, an apple chopped up
Sausage chips and beans
Yoghurt


----------



## Jessica60

Previous day,

Weetabix
Half cooked dinner at nursery
Toast but refused spaghetti, melon
Rice and chilli, ate a bit. Had more rice than chilli
Yoghurt


----------



## Bevziibubble

yesterday :

Breakfast - Toast, banana

Snack at nursery - sweet waffle, apple
, gingerbread man he made 

Dinner - beef and veg filled Yorkshire pudding


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - Toast, banana

Snack at relatives house - ice lolly and Quavers.

Lunch - pizza, strawberries, yoghurt.

Dinner - minced beef, dumplings and carrots


----------



## Jessica60

Rice crispier
Beans, cheese , chicken fridge raiders
Party food: egg sandwich, ham sandwich, wotsits, two toms, chocolate finger, pink wafer, cake, pizza, cocktail sausage.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - Toast 

Lunch - only wanted a banana and strawberries

Dinner - roast beef, roast potatoes, carrots, Yorkshire pudding and gravy. Strawberry cheesecake for dessert.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - Toast and banana 

Snack at nursery - apple

Lunch - mince, noodles, carrots

Snack - apple

Dinner - cod and chips


----------



## Jessica60

Weetabix
Tuna pasta bake at nursery 
Wraps crisps and melon at nursery 
Plain pasta refused the sauce , garlic bread, blueberries


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - 2 bananas (he's obsessed with bananas at the moment!) 

Snack at nursery - apple and milk

Lunch - ham sandwich, quavers

Dinner - beef, Yorkshire pudding, carrots


----------



## Jessica60

Weetabix
Curry and rice nursery
Wraps and fruit nursery
Fish bites chips and beans


----------



## Jessica60

Yesterday
Shreddies
Half piece of toast
Organic crisps
Banana
Sausage wrap cheese tomatoe
Pizza
Orange


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yesterday :

Breakfast - banana and blackberries

Snack at nursery - apple and milk

Lunch - mince, carrots

Dinner - chicken, potatoes, carrots


----------



## Jessica60

Shreddies
Half toast
Refused dinner, only ate grapes then was sick all day couldn't keep fluids down either
Macdonalds fries bread from burger


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yesterday he had - 

Breakfast : banana and toast

Snack - apple and milk

Lunch - fish fingers, chips, carrots

Snack - small Kit-Kat, blackberries

Dinner - chicken, pasta, carrots


----------



## Bevziibubble

yyesterday - 
Breakfast - banana and blackberries

Snack - ice lolly and Quavers at relatives house

Lunch - mince, pasta and carrots

Dinner - beef and carrots


----------



## Jessica60

Weetabix
Banana
Cheese on toast tomatoes cocktail sausages, left bread from toast
Cheese puffs
Sunday roast, refused to eat anything other than Yorkshire pudding and potatoes.
Bakewell tart


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yesterday he wasn't very well so he didn't eat until dinner time. 
For dinner he had - gammon, roast potatos, carrots, and cheesecake for dessert. Just a small bit of everything. Hopefully he will have his appetite back today.


----------



## Jessica60

Weetabix
Tuna pasta bake nursery
Ham sandwiches and veg sticks not much nursery
Pizza express only two slices. Then wanted to eat the rest as we packed up to leave restaurant


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yesterday - 
Breakfast - banana

Snack - strawberries

Lunch - fish fingers, chips, carrots

Dinner - beef, dumplings, gravy, carrots


----------



## Jessica60

CHeerios
Weetabix
Nursery-Mexican broth, bread (half)
Nursery crispbread cheese cucumber fruit
Dippy egg and toast
Blueberries
2 yoghurts
Melon
One slice of cucumber


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yesterday - 

Breakfast - crumpet, banana

Snack at nursery - apple and milk

Lunch - mince, pasta, carrots

Dinner - chicken breast, potatoes, carrots


----------



## Bevziibubble

Today -
Breakfast - banana

Snack at nursery - apple and milk 

Lunch - fish fingers, pasta and carrots 

Dinner - pork chop, potatoes, carrots 

Snack - tangerine


----------



## Jessica60

Weetabix
Apple
Dinner, cheese crackers, tomato, cucumber, ham, quavers
Chocolate buttons at Halloween party
Chicken fridge raiders
Evening meal, pasta bolognase sauce, cheese, garlic bread
Yoghurt and blueberries


----------



## Bevziibubble

today - 

Breakfast - Toast and banana

Snack at nursery - apple and milk

Lunch - ham sandwich, tangerine

Snack - small Cupcake, tangerine

Dinner - minced beef, dumplings, carrots


----------



## Jessica60

Yesterday

Weetabix
Chicken dinner nursery
Bread ham cheese
Chips, carrots, sweet potato, steak (had one small piece of steak, chewed a carrot and spat out, ate two chunks sweet pot, ate all chips)
Yoghurt
Satsuma


----------



## Jessica60

Today

Weetabix
Crackers, chicken raiders, cheese and tom (didn't eat cheese or tom)
Banana
Theatre snacks = half pack onion ring crisps, box of raisins
Half gregs sausage roll
Quarter cereal bar
Mashed pot spag hoops, sausage,( ate sausage, three spoons of hoops and four spoons of pot)
Half fairy cake
Chopped up apple


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yesterday - 
Breakfast - banana, tangerine 

Snack - apple and milk 

Lunch - ham sandwich, tangerine 

Dinner - chicken, bacon, carrots


----------



## Jessica60

Weetabix
BANAna
Crackers, beans, 5 cheese puff crisps, (didn't touch the cheese and ham)
Satsuma
Cracker
Chinese night- lots of prawn crackers, 3 bites veg spring roll, 2mac and cheese bites, cucumber, 3 spoons of egg fried rice, two bites prawn toast, micro chips
Couple of spoonfuls of pavlova


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yesterday - 

Breakfast - banana, tangerine

Lunch - ham sandwich

Dinner - burger without the bun, chips at the fair 

Snack - kit kat, raw carrot 

On holiday this week so won't be able to be too healthy!


----------



## Jessica60

Yesterday

Weetabix
Banana
Tomatoes, cheese, strawberries, one chunky cod fish finger, cracker
Mamia Aldi baby fruit bar
Went for country walk and stayed out way too long, they got too hungry so stopped off at McDonald's. Really didn't want this to happen. (Cottage pie and veg was already prepared at home so put in fridge for the following day).
Burger and fries
Three spoons of baked beans
Strawberries


----------



## Jessica60

Weetabix and one bite of toast
Banana
Cheesy bean pasta
Ham sandwiches, sides at nursery
Cottage pie, refused it all, only managed to get her to bite a carrot, one mouthful of mash, four ,mouthfuls of mince, refused cauliflower 
Yoghurt and two spoons of my custard.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - Toast, bacon 

Snack - smarties

Lunch - ham sandwich, raw carrots

Dinner - chips, banana


----------



## Jessica60

Weetabix
NURSery mash fish finger and beans (only half)
Cheese ham sandwiches, veg sticks, fromage frais
Three mini carrot potato waffles, one bite sausage


----------



## Bevziibubble

Today :

Breakfast - Weetabix

Lunch - he slept through it and then only wanted carrot sticks

Dinner - pizza, apple.


----------



## Jessica60

Selection of pastries, choc twists, cinnamon whirls etc
Wheetabix
Cracker, cheese, toms, prawn crackers, chicken raiders (half)
Bottle full fat cows milk
Two pieces of mini pizza, cucumber
Peppa pig yoghurt
Half piece of bread


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - Weetabix 

Lunch - chicken in white sauce with rice

Dinner - chicken breast, potatoes, Yorkshire pudding and carrots

Snack - Halloween sweets


----------



## Jessica60

Quarter croissant 
Weetabix 
Mash, lamb and onion pie, veg, gravy (didn't eat much, mainly mash and gravy
Pumpkin and potato soup bread
Halloween sweets -four small haribos and half fun size Milky Way
Weetabix


----------



## Bevziibubble

bBreakfast - Weetabix 

Lunch - fish fingers, pasta, carrots

Dinner - beef, noodles

Snack - banana


----------



## Jessica60

Weetabix
Banana
Half of packet onion ring crisps -had to keep her quiet in supermarket 
Ritz crackers half bag chicken raiders, refused tomatoes, French stick bread
Five choc buttons- was given as Halloween gift
Sausage and chips

Bad day today, healthy tomorrow


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - Toast 

Snack - ice lolly, Quavers and banana at aunt's House

Lunch - minced beef, bread

Snack - blackberries

Dinner - scampi, chips, carrots


----------



## Jessica60

Weetabix
Soft boiled egg, refused toast, chopped apple and grapes
Very small pack choc buttons and small portion of popcorn in cinema
Wholewheat pasta tubes and bolognaise sauce, homemade with peppers mushrooms aubergine loads of veg puréed then a popadom. 
Bottle of full fat warm cows milk


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - 2 sliced apples 

Lunch - minced beef and pasta

Snack - blackberries

Dinner - roast beef, roast potatoes, Yorkshire pudding, carrots. Cheesecake for dessert.


----------



## Jessica60

Weetabix
Grapes, melon and blueberries
Mamia organic carrot breakfast style bar
Cocktail sausage and piece of bread
Chopped pear
Roast beef Yorkshire pudding carrots, potatoes refused the cauliflower 
Jam rolls polly very small portion
Half bottle milk


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - apple 

Snack at nursery - apple and milk

Lunch - ham sandwich, blackberries

Dinner - chicken in white sauce with rice


----------



## Jessica60

Weetabix
Curry and rice mainly only ate rice, fruit at nursery
Crackers ham veg sticks at nursery
Mash beans Glamorgan sausage only ate beans and two bites sausage
Peppa pig yoghurt


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - Toast 

Snack - apple and milk, two chocolate fingers covered in sprinkles that he made at nursery

Lunch - ham sandwich, tangerine

Dinner - chicken, bacon, carrots


----------



## Jessica60

Weetabix 
Rice crispies 
Spaghetti bolognase - ate half at nursery 
Tuna wrap and melon 
Mac Donald's burger very small amount of fries and carrot
Peppa pig yoghurt


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - Toast, strawberries, tangerine 

Snack at nursery - Swiss roll, apple and milk

Lunch - ham sandwich, tangerine

Dinner - cod, chips, gravy

Snack - strawberries Halloween sweets


----------



## Jessica60

Weetabix
Banana
3/4 greggs sausage roll
Half cracker, tomato
Satsuma
Cheerios in milk small bowl
Pasta bolagnaise (home made sauce lots of veg)
Cows milk
Yoghurt


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - Toast, strawberries, tangerine 

Snack at nursery - yoghurt, apple

Lunch - ham sandwich, tangerine

Dinner - noodles, beef

Snack - carrots, cookie


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - Toast, tangerine 

Snack at nursery - crumpet, apple and milk

Lunch - fish fingers, chips, carrots

Snack - strawberries

Dinner - lasagne


----------



## Jessica60

Yesterday
Weetabix
Chicken dinner, only ate a bit, and fruit
Wraps cheese, ham, veg sticks
Fish fingers, chips beans
Peppa pig yoghurt


----------



## Jessica60

Weetabix
Raisins
Banana
Cocktail sausage, half tomato, cheese
Chicken raiders
Small square oat fruit aldi snack bar, very small
Soft boiled egg, refused toast
Peppa pig yoghurt
Apple half


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - crumpet, half a tangerine 

Lunch - fish fingers and pasta

Snacks - apple and raspberries

Dinner - pork, rice and carrots, ice cream for dessert.


----------



## Jessica60

Weetabix
Apple
Quarter cheese on toast, half tomato, two pieces chicken raiders, beans
One bite of a yum yum
Satsuma
Bottle of cows milk
Small bowl of shreddies 
Cheese omelette, tomato, little of bread


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - Toast, tangerine 

Lunch - crumpet, raspberries

Dinner - Gammon, roast potatoes, Yorkshire pudding, carrots. Cheesecake for dessert.


----------



## Jessica60

Weetabix 
Apple
Small square aldi fruit oat bar
Cheese, Cheese ritz crackers and half Jacobs cracker, cherry tom, 4 puff crisps, quarter tortilla wrap
Strawberries
Banana
More strawberries 
Sausage, Yorkshire pudding,carrots, sugar snap peas (only ate peas inside), one small bite of cauliflower, roast pots
Choc fudge cake and custard


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - Toast, raspberries 

Snack at nursery - pancake and milk

Lunch - crumpet, tangerine

Snack at relatives house - apple

Dinner - sausages, rice, carrots


----------



## Jessica60

Weetabix 
Nursery, slag bol and garlic bread, melon
Ham sandwiches, veg sticks
Quarter burger (100% beef grilled) in bun and five chips
Yoghurt 
Cows milk


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - Toast 

Snack at nursery - pancake, apple

Lunch - ham sandwich, tangerine

Dinner - chicken, bacon, carrots, ice cream for dessert


----------



## Jessica60

Weetabix
Nursery-some sort of lamb dinner, fruit (not sure how much ate)
Crackers, ham, cheese, puff crisps, fruit
Veg Chilli and rice , only really ate the rice, spat out chilli
Raspberries 
Half small choc caterpillar 
Banana (not planned, she took it out of cupboard and opened it,didn't want to waste it so let have it)
Cows milk


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - Weetabix 

Snack at nursery - apple and milk

Lunch - ham sandwich, tangerine, apple

Dinner - diced beef, potato, carrots and gravy


----------



## Jessica60

Weetabix 
Satsuma
Cheese, ritz crackers, cherry tom, ham, a bit of my poached egg
Strawberries 
Warm rice crispies
Breadstick
Two pieces cheese and tomato pizza, Cherry tom, refused cucumber 
Yoghurt


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - Weetabix 

Snack at nursery - Swiss roll, apple, milk

Lunch - fish fingers, chips, tangerine

Dinner - sausage, potatoes, carrots


----------



## Jessica60

Rice crispies 
Nursery Half of turkey curry and rice, melon
Nursery beans on toast
Three mouthfuls of quorn cottage pie, four pieces of chopped carrot, refused peas
Half choc caterpillar cake
Apricot yoghurt


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - Toast 

Snack at nursery - Swiss roll, apple

Lunch - sausages, potatoes

Snack - tangerine

Dinner - cod and chips


----------



## Jessica60

One McDonald's pancake, one hash brown, bit of bun
Banana
Apple
Beans, cracker
Satsuma
Buffet food, cheese rolls, puff crisps, cucumber, ham sandwich, pink wafer
Small piece of cake


----------



## Bevziibubble

Late breakfast /early lunch - bacon roll, pancake, carrot sticks

Snack - banana

Dinner - minced beef, pasta, carrots


----------



## Jessica60

Rice crispies 
Pink wafer biscuit and choc finger
Apple
Left over buffet food- Ham sandwich (quarter triangle), cheese (didn't eat), ate a bit of cracker, cocktail sausage, slice cold pizza, refused carrot sticks and sausage roll, ate a bit of cucumber
Blueberries, bite of cake, refused raspberries 
Fish finger, chips and beans
Yoghurt


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - Croissant 

Snack - banana

Lunch - fish fingers, chips, carrots

Dinner - chicken, potatoes, Yorkshire pudding, carrots. Cheesecake for dessert.


----------



## Jessica60

Warm mushed up shreddies
Banana
Small aldi square oat bar thing
Raisins
Ended up in Aand E so had to make do with half a gregs vegan roll, couple bites of pizza, refused an egg salad roll, ate quarter of cookie which she didn't eat all of.
Pineapple, melon
Roast dinner, sausage, Yorkshire pudding, roast pots, broccoli, carrots, refused cauliflower 
Jam rollypolly and custard, left over peppa cake, very small portions


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - Weetabix and banana 

Snack at nursery - cracker and cheese, apple

Lunch - fish fingers, chips, carrots

Dinner - chicken in white sauce with rice and carrots


----------



## Jessica60

Weetabix
Nursery pasta tuna bake, fruit
Ham and cheese sandwhiches, crisp puffs, veg sticks
Bacon, parmentier potatoes, beans
Yoghurt
Bottle milk


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - Weetabix 

Snack at nursery - apple and milk

Lunch - ham sandwiches, mini muffin, strawberries

Dinner - minced beef, pasta, carrots


----------



## Jessica60

Rice crispies 
Nursery-Mexican broth (didn't eat it) with mashed potatoes- only ate these
Crackers ham cheeese cucumber carrots and kiwi
Cheese omelette
Strawberries, yoghurt
Half apple and half satsuma


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - Weetabix 

Snack at nursery - apple and milk

Lunch - ham sandwich, banana

Dinner - beef, Yorkshire pudding, carrots

Snack - prawn cocktail crisps


----------



## Jessica60

Weetabix 
Apple
Vegetables soup (only ate a little), toast only had two bites, 2 cherry toms, pile of grated cheese, strawberries 
My left over warm rice crispies about quarter bowl
5 ritz crackers 
Satsuma
2 pieces cheese and tom pizza, cucumber 
Three mini cadburys Christmas choc biscuits
Bottle of whole milk


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - Weetabix 

Snack at nursery - cracker and cheese, apple and milk

Lunch - crumpet, banana

Dinner - chicken, rice, carrots

Snack - strawberries, mini muffin


----------



## Jessica60

Rice crispies 
Chicken roast dinner, stuffing, sweet corn, carrots, broccoli, mash. (New room at nursery said she ate it but she never has done before), melon
Toast spaghetti hoops, only ate the toast, yoghurt
Wholewheat pasta and quorn spaghetti Bol. Ate all pasta and a bit of sauce. Homemade garlic bread, cucumber 
Yoghurt


----------



## Jessica60

Bevziibublle, how does yours have their weetabix? My kids will only eat it warm and mushed up


----------



## Bevziibubble

Mine eats it with cold milk on. They like eating it while it's still crunchy, they don't want it as soon as it's soggy :haha:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - Weetabix 

Snack at nursery - Swiss roll, apple and milk

Lunch - ham sandwich, strawberries, blackberries

Snack - mini Cupcake

Dinner - chicken, bacon, carrots


----------



## Jessica60

Weetabix 
Couple of spoonfuls of my cheerios
3/4 of a sausage rolls from greggs (dropped some on floor), 3 ritz crackers, 2 cherry toms, cheese and ham which didn't eat much of.
Satsuma
Fishfingers chips and carrots
Yoghurt

(Eczema bad)


----------



## Bevziibubble

I hope the eczema is better soon :(


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - banana, tangerine 

Lunch - happy meal

Dinner - chicken in white sauce with rice

Snack - banana


----------



## Jessica60

Thanks Bevziibubble. I'm going to start using this thread as a food diary and comment on whichever days the eczema is worse. This may indicate if it's a food allergy. The drs will ask me for this, so I will have it already.

Pain au chocolat
Apple
Large bowl weetabix for lunch
Half banana
3ritz crackers
Quarter sheep gingerbread biscuit
Quorn chilli and rice, mainly ate the rice
Yoghurt and more biscuit
Large bottle of full fat cows milk


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - banana 

Lunch - mince, pasta, carrots 

Snack - blackberries, strawberries

Dinner - roast beef, roast potatoes, Yorkshire pudding, carrots. Ice cream for dessert


----------



## Jessica60

Weetabix 
Apple
Satsuma 
One Cadbury choc finger
Fish finger sandwich
Yoghurt
Satsuma 
Belly pork strip, roast potatoes, carrots, refused the cauliflower 
Jam rollypolly and custard

(Eczema ok on torso but bad behind knees)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - Toast, banana 

Snack at nursery - crumpet, apple

Lunch - ham sandwich, strawberries and a mini Cupcake

Dinner - steak and chips


----------



## Jessica60

Rice crispies 
Cheesy bean pasta
Yoghurt
Ham and cheese sandwiches, veg sticks, maize crisp puffs, fruit
3 cherry tomatoes and two pieces pepperoni pizza 
Half pack raisins

Eczema average behind knees, quite bad on neck, clear ish on torso


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - Toast, banana 

Snack at nursery - apple and milk

Lunch - ham sandwich, tangerine, prawn cocktail crisps

Dinner - fish cake, chips

Snack - strawberries, blackberries


----------



## Jessica60

Weetabix 
Nursery chicken dinner , ate half
Crackers cheese ham veg sticks, fruit
Cheese omelette chips
Apple and raisins

Eczema looking better, used eucerin cream and baggy trousers


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - banana 

Snack at nursery - crumpet, apple and milk

Lunch - ham sandwich, strawberries

Dinner - mince, beef, carrots


----------



## Jessica60

Shreddies 
Banana
3 cherry toms, cucumber, packet of chicken fridge raiders, cheese, 3ritz crackers, half Jacobs cracker
Half apple
Quorn spaghetti Bol, whole wheat pasta, homemade garlic bread 
Packet raisins 
One cadburys choc finger

(Eczema bad)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - banana, tangerine 

Snack at nursery - apple and milk

Lunch - ham sandwich, strawberries, mini Cupcake

Dinner - gammon steak, pasta, carrots


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - banana 

Snack at nursery - apple and milk

Lunch - 2 crumpets, strawberries

Dinner - breaded cod, pasta
Dessert - ice cream.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - Weetabix 

Snack - ice lolly and Quavers at relatives house

Lunch - ham sandwich, raspberries

Dinner - gammon steak, pasta, carrots


----------



## Jessica60

Thursday
Weetabix 
Lamb and onion pie and mash - ate half
Banana, apple
Restaurant- cheese tom pizza


----------



## Jessica60

Friday
Hotel breakfast buffet, rice crispies, choc croissant, hash brown
Crisps salt and vinegar sticks, chicken fridge raiders, banana
Gingerbread man half
Pick and pick sweets
Cheese and onion walkers crisps, bite of ham sandwich
Hotel buffet, cold chips, cold pizza,, choc cake

An eating rubbish day as away from home and had a few treats


----------



## Jessica60

Hotel breakfast, rice crispies, hash brown, bite of choc croissant
Banana
Croissant
Cookies
Half apple
Two ritz crackers 
A few bites of beef burger and fries, cooked back at home. Beef tomato, cucumber 
Half choc doughnut


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - Weetabix 

Snack - advent calender chocolate, raw carrots

Lunch - ham sandwich, Quavers

Dinner - roast chicken, potatoes, Yorkshire pudding, carrots and gravy.
Cheesecake for dessert.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - Banana, advent calender chocolate 

Snack at nursery - apple and milk

Lunch - ham sandwich, raspberries

Dinner - chicken, bacon, carrots


----------



## Bevziibubble

Only half a crumpet all day as he's not well :(


----------



## Jessica60

Oh no I hope he is better soon Bec

Advent choc 
Weetabix
Beef bolognase, whole wheat pasta, it yoghurt
Tuna , soft cheese wraps, maize crisps, veg sticks, kiwi
Omelette cheese


----------



## Bevziibubble

Thank you :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - half a Weetabix, half a banana

Snack - advent calender chocolate

Dinner - only wanted a banana


----------



## Jessica60

Weetabix
Orange
Pear
Ritz crackers, cheese, four cherry toms, chicken fridge raiders
Four smarties
Quorn bolognase, whole wheat pasta, homemade garlic bread
Apple and strawberries 
Aldi small oat bar snack thing
Bottle of whole milk


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - Weetabix 

Lunch - didn't want any

Dinner - minced beef, pasta, carrots


----------



## Jessica60

Weetabix
Half chicken dinner at nursery, yoghut 
Beans on toast
Fruit
Sausage, mini waffles, orange
Advent choc
Yoghurt 
Bottle milk

Eczema bad especially neck area


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - Toast and banana

Snack at nursery - Swiss roll

Lunch - ham sandwich, Quavers

Snack - grapes

Dinner - beef, potatoes and carrots


----------



## Jessica60

Rice crispies 
Satsuma 
Fishfinger , white bread, beans, cucumber, cherry toms, small bit of cheese, yoghurt
Three smarties 
Small choc coin
Weetabix

Eczema still bad especially neck


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - half a banana 

Lunch - didn't want anything

Dinner - lasagne


----------



## Jessica60

Banana
Satsuma
Choc from advent calendar 
Choc from tree
Pitta bread, cheese, tomatoes, chicken fridge raiders, five onion ring crisps.
Pear
Quorn bolognase with spaghetti (didn't eat much), bit of naan bread
Yoghurt
Satsuma and strawberries 
One choc finger
Cows milk


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - Weetabix 

Lunch - crackers and cheese

Dinner - chicken, roast potatoes, Yorkshire pudding, carrots and gravy. Cheesecake for dessert.


----------



## Jessica60

Rice crispies 
Custard cream biscuit
Burger happy meal
Yoghurt
Satsuma and strawberries 
Sausage, Yorkshire pudding, cauliflower, roast pots, refused to eat the carrots and peas
Choc sponge pudding and custard


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - didn't want anything 

Lunch - one cracker with cream cheese

Dinner - small bit of spaghetti bolognese, mini Cupcake

He's still quite under the weather.


----------



## Jessica60

Bev, he must be as it seems he hasn't had much to eat for days.


Weetabix 
Half cheesy bean pasta, fruit
Ham sandwiches but left bread, maize crisps, veg sticks
Beans, bacon, mashed potatoes, broccoli, didn't eat broccoli 
One choc finger
Satsuma


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yeah he is really struggling with his appetite :(


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - Weetabix 

Lunch - crumpet, Quavers

Dinner - scampi, chips, carrots


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - Weetabix 

Snack at nursery - apple and milk

Lunch - ham sandwich, strawberries, mini Cupcake

Dinner - pork, pasta, carrots.


----------



## Jessica60

Weetabix
Strawberries
Greggs sausage roll, cucumber, cherry toms, blueberries
Satsuma
Choc from Christmas tree
Pepperoni pizza
Yoghurt

Eczema ok


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - banana, advent calender chocolate

Snack at nursery - apple and milk

Lunch - ham sandwich, strawberries

Dinner - mince beef, pasta and carrots


----------



## Jessica60

Weetabix 
Turkey chickpea curry
Fruit
Beans on toast
Spaghetti Bol, garlic bread and chips at restaurant 
Banana choc dip strawberries


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - crumpet
Advent calender chocolate 

Snack at nursery - Swiss roll and apple

Lunch - ham sandwich, strawberries

Snack - more strawberries

Dinner - pork, pasta, carrots


----------



## Jessica60

Weetabix
Dry cheerios, 4 cocktail sausages, custard cream, half advent choc, aldi square snack oat thing
Satsuma
Half packet cheese puffs
Christmas dinner, ate potatoes and carrots and Yorkshire pudding. Refused Turkey, sprouts, peas and red cabbage
Ferrero rocher
2 small choc brownies 

Bad eczema


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - crumpet, banana 

Snack - ice lolly and Quavers at relatives house

Lunch - ham sandwich

Snack - strawberries

Dinner - fish fingers, pasta and carrots


----------



## Jessica60

Rice crispies 
Beans on toast
Chocolate buttons
Pizza Hut ham pizza two slice, two pieces of garlic bread
Chocolate from tree


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - Weetabix 

Snack - banana

Lunch - fish fingers, chips, carrots

Dinner - gammon, roast potatoes, Yorkshire pudding, carrots and gravy. Cheesecake for dessert.


----------



## Jessica60

Weetabix 
Advent choc
Ham sandwiches, quavers, freddo 
Satsuma
Roast potatoes, carrots, pigs in blankets, cauliflower, refused sprouts
Yoghurt


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - Weetabix, banana

Snack at nursery - gingerbread man, apple

Lunch - fish fingers, chips, carrots

Dinner - chicken, bacon, carrots

Snack - mini Cupcake, half an orange.


----------



## Jessica60

Rice crispies 
1/3 of spag Bol, yoghurt
Party food
Fish finger chips beans, refused fish finger
Satsuma
Cows milk


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - banana 

Snack at nursery - apple and milk

Lunch - ham sandwich, crisps, strawberries

Dinner - mince, pasta, carrots.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - banana 

Snack at nursery - toast, apple and milk

Lunch - ham sandwich, strawberries

Dinner - homemade burger
Snack - cookie


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - banana, advent calender chocolate

Lunch - ham sandwich

Snacks at nursery party - sandwich, crisps, chocolate, apple

Dinner - pork, potatoes, carrots


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - banana, advent calender chocolate 

Snack at nursery - apple and milk

Lunch - ham sandwich, chicken slices, ice cream

Snack - tangerine

Dinner - fish fingers, chips and carrots


----------



## Jessica60

Weetabix 
Choc from tree
Banana 
Cracker, cocktail sausage, small piece of cucumber, grapes
Long nap as not well
McDonald's burger happy meal
Cows milk


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - Weetabix, advent calender chocolate 

Lunch - buffet at party

Dinner - mince, pasta and carrots


----------



## Jessica60

Weetabix
Advent choc
Banana
Cheese on toast
Fruit salad, strawberries, blueberries, melon
Choc from tree, choc from pass the parcel
Quorn chilli and rice

Very bad eczema on legs


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - banana and strawberries 

Lunch - ham sandwich, cocktail sausages

Dinner - beef, potatoes, Yorkshire pudding, carrots and gravy. Cheesecake for dessert.


----------



## Jessica60

Chocolate 
Weetabix
Chocolate from tree
White bread, small portion bacon, four cherry tomatoes 
Pork spat out, roast potatoes, cauliflower, sweet corn, carrots, Yorkshire pudding.
Choc from tree
Crisps and chocolate cake at party


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - Toast 

Lunch - ham sandwich, mini Cupcake

Snack - banana

Dinner - chicken and noodles


----------



## Jessica60

Weetabix 
Pasta tuna bake
Sandwiches and veg sticks , picked at them
Pizza Hut pizza
Choc from tree
Cows milk


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - Toast, advent calender chocolate 

Snack - banana

Lunch - ham sandwich, crisps

Snack - gingerbread man we baked

Dinner - lasagne


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - banana 

Christmas Dinner - turkey, gammon, roast potatoes, Yorkshire pudding, carrots

Dessert - ice cream

Snack - cheese puffs


----------



## Jessica60

So much going on the last few days I forgot every night.

Today

Weetabix 
Cheese on toast
Sausage, rice sweetcorn peas
Blueberries 
Choc browny


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - banana 

Lunch - ham sandwich, cocktail sausages

Snack - banana and tangerine

Dinner - minced beef, pasta and carrots


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - two tangerines, a banana and an apple!

Lunch - ham sandwich

Dinner - we had a roast dinner but he ate very little of it


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - half a crumpet

Lunch - ham sandwich, tangerine

Dinner - turkey, roast potatoes, Yorkshire pudding, carrots and gravy. Cheesecake for dessert.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - Toast and an apple

Lunch - ham sandwich and tangerine

Snack - banana

Dinner - hot dogs


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - half a slice of toast, an apple

Lunch - ham sandwich, mini Cupcake

Snack - banana

Dinner - cottage pie


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - Toast 

Lunch - bacon sandwich, strawberries

Snack - banana

Dinner - minced beef, pasta and carrots


----------



## Jessica60

Weetabix x 2
Turkey chickpea curry
Cracker breads veg sticks
Chips, burger only quarter and sweet corn
Milky bar chocolate


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - Weetabix and a banana 

Lunch - ham sandwich, apple

Snack - Quavers

Dinner - lasagne


----------



## Jessica60

Weetabix 
Toast
Fruit breakfast bar
Cheese omelette, tomato 
Buffet food, pizza, ham sandwiches, onion rings, strawberries choc cake bar

Eczema very bad neck


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww I'm sorry the eczema is bad. I hope he's feeling better soon :(


----------



## Jessica60

Weetabix 
Chilli
Ham and cheese sandwiches and veg sticks 
Cottage pie, cauliflower, carrots, sweecorn. Spat out cottage pie.
Apple and satsuma


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - Toast 

Lunch - wholewheat crackers with cream cheese, a tangerine.

Snack - apple and tangerine

Dinner - lasagne, apple.


----------



## Jessica60

Rice crispies 
Lamb onion pie not much
Crackers ham and cheese
Hash brown waffles bacon beans
Gold coin chocolate


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - Toast 

Snack at nursery - apple and milk

Lunch - wholewheat crackers with cream cheese, tangerine

Dinner - pork, roast potatoes and carrots


----------



## Jessica60

Weetabix 
Satsuma and apple
Ritz crackers cheese tomatoes cucumber 
Choc coin
Quarter cereal bar
Cheese to. Pizza, cucumber, tomatoes 
Apple
Very small portion of choc sponge and custard 

Eczema almost clear


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - Toast 

Snack at nursery - apple, Cupcake and milk

Lunch - ham sandwich

Dinner - it's his birthday so we went to a buffet at MIL's. Plus birthday cake


----------



## Jessica60

Happy birthday 

Weetabix 
Chick pea curry and rice
Crackers ham cheese yoghurt 
Wholewheat pasta beans sausage, didn't eat sausage 
Very Mini kinder bar
Satsuma


----------



## Bevziibubble

Jessica60 said:


> Happy birthday
> 
> Weetabix
> Chick pea curry and rice
> Crackers ham cheese yoghurt
> Wholewheat pasta beans sausage, didn't eat sausage
> Very Mini kinder bar
> Satsuma

Thank you! :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Today :

Breakfast - banana

Snack at nursery - apple and milk

Lunch - wholewheat crackers with cream cheese

Snack - apple and tangerine

Dinner - lasagne


----------



## Jessica60

Weetabix
Banana
Crackers cheese tomatoes, 4 cheese puff crisps, ham
Cheerios
Apple
Cracker
Choc coin
Burger and chips
Yoghurt and satsuma


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - banana 

Lunch - sausage roll, apple

Dinner - minced beef, pasta and carrots. Mini Cupcake


----------



## Jessica60

Weetabix 
Mc Donald happy meal burger
Choc coin
Apple
Penguin sweet
Wholewheat pasta homemade veg sauce bit of nan bread


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - potato cake with butter 

Snack - banana

Lunch - ham sandwich

Snack - two tangerines

Dinner - chicken, potatoes, Yorkshire pudding, carrots and gravy


----------



## Jessica60

Weetabix 
Homemade Tomato and pepper soup, bread and sausage rolls. Just dipped bread in soup and ate sausage rolls 
Grapes
Chicken, potatoes, carrots, cauliflower, sweet corn, peas, Yorkshire. Only ate one bite of chicken, ate potatoes cauliflower and Yorkshire some sweetcorn
Jam rollypolly and custard


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - Weetabix 

Lunch - bacon sandwich, tangerine

Dinner - pizza


----------



## Jessica60

Rice crispies 
Tuna pasta bake
Yoghurt
Crackers ham and cheese
Homemade chicken and veg pie. Chips and sweet corn. Only ate the chips refused everything else
Yoghurt


----------



## Jessica60

Weetabix 
Mexican broth
Cracker breads
Fish fingers waffles beans
Banana
Nectarine


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - Weetabix 

Snack at nursery - apple and milk

Snack at relative's House - banana and crisps

Lunch - chip shop chips and gravy

Dinner - cottage pie


----------



## Jessica60

Weetabix 
Banana
Bacon, white bread and tomatoes, refused chicken roll
Mini kinder choc
1/3 nectarine, grapes
Cheerios
Chicken fridge raiders
Cheese tom pizza , cucumber and tomatoes 
Choc coin
Strawberries 

Eczema bad on neck only


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - banana and Weetabix

Snack at nursery - crumpet and an apple

Lunch - wholewheat crackers with cream cheese

Snack - strawberries

Dinner - braised steak in gravy with carrots


----------



## Jessica60

Weetabix 
Chicken roast dinner, hardly ate any
Tuna wraps
Homemade veggie lasagna only ate pasta sheets. Carrot and cucumber sticks
Yoghurt


----------



## Jessica60

Rice crispies 
Banana 
Cracker, cheese, raisins, chicken raiders 
Three choc buttons
Pear and nectarine
A few crisps
Sausage chips beans
Half bear cake


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - Weetabix 

Lunch - sausage roll and a banana

Dinner - gammon, roast potatoes, Yorkshire pudding, carrots and gravy. Cheesecake for dessert.


----------



## Jessica60

Weetabix 
Teddy bear barny cake
Mac Donald burger happy meal
Strawberries 
Sausage, carrots, peas , potatoes, Yorkshire pudding
Mini kinder chocolate


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - banana 

Snack at nursery - apple and milk

Lunch - steak and pasta

Snack - raw carrot sticks

Dinner - cottage pie


----------



## Jessica60

Weetabix 
Pasta, beans, cheese
Banana 
Ham cheese sandwiches, crisps, veg sticks
A small amount of soft boiled egg, refused toast fingers
Choc coin
Yoghurt


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - banana 

Snack at nursery - they had a Japanese food tasting session with various things like sushi, noodles, rice crackers and satsumas but he won't tell me what he ate, lol.

Lunch - ham sandwich, ice lolly

Dinner - lasagne, raw carrot sticks.


----------



## Jessica60

Omg, how on earth did they get kids to eat sushi!

weetabix 
Chicken dinner, not much
Kiwi
Ham, cracker bread, veg sticks
Quarter of fish finger, chips, carrot
Yoghurt


----------



## Bevziibubble

I have no idea! I don't think I could stomach it!


----------



## Jessica60

Weetabix 
Banana
Cheerios
Cheddars, cheese, ham, Jacobs cracker 
Apple
Pizza, cucumber and tomatoes 
Raisins 
Very small kinder choc
Whole milk


----------



## Jessica60

Rice crispies 
Grapes
Mc Donald burger happy meal
Small kinder choc
Grapes
Spa Bol loads of blended veg and wholewheat pasta
Yoghurt


----------



## Jessica60

Weetabix
Barny bear
Bacon sandwich 
Lychees
Satsuma
Roast pork dinner
Choc sponge and custard


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - Toast

Snack at nursery - garlic bread, apple and milk

Lunch - crackers and cheese

Dinner - chips, small amount of meat pie and gravy.


----------



## Jessica60

Weetabix 
Spinach curry
Fruit
Crispbread veg sticks cheese
Yoghurt
Chips didn't eat burger
Mini choc


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - Weetabix 

Snack at nursery - apple and milk

Lunch - crackers and cheese, mini Cupcake

Dinner - pizza


----------



## AmberR

Breakfast- Yogurt, blueberries, kiwi and half a pancake

Lunch- bean and cheese quesadilla, banana

Snacks throughout the afternoon- freeze dried strawberries, veggie/fruit pouch, lemon lara bar

Dinner- a few bites of potatoes and bacon from soup, half a peanut butter and jelly sandwich


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - Weetabix 

Snack at nursery - Swiss roll, apple and milk

Lunch - lasagne

Dinner - diced beef, pasta and carrots


----------



## Jessica60

Weetabix 
Hamburger happy meal , no salt on fries
Grapes
Apple
Wholewheat pasta bolognase full of veggies blitzed up
Strawberries 
Yoghurt


----------



## Jessica60

Weetabix 
CHicken veg dinner
Yoghurt
Spaghetti hoops on toast
Kiwi
Chips sweetcorn
Mini kinder choc left over from Christmas


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - Weetabix

Snack at nursery - Swiss roll, apple and milk

Lunch - ham sandwich, mini Cupcake and banana

Dinner - sausages, potatoes and carrots


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - strawberries

Lunch - crackers and cheese, crisps 

Dinner - fish fingers and pasta


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - strawberries

Snack - ice lolly and Quavers at relatives house

Lunch - fish fingers and pasta

Dinner - minced beef, pasta and carrots


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - strawberries

Lunch - bacon sandwich at a cafe (just picked at the bacon and left the bread) and a glass of milk.

Dinner - Gammon, roast potatoes, Yorkshire pudding and carrots. Jelly for dessert.


----------



## Jessica60

Rice krispies
Cheese on toast and tomatoes 
Jelly
Strawberries 
Sausage roast dinner cauliflower Yorkshire pudding potatoes and carrots 
Fudge sponge


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - banana 

Snack at nursery - apple and milk

Lunch - crackers and cheese, crisps

Dinner - minced beef, pasta and carrots


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - half a banana, toast 

Snack at nursery - strawberries, blackberries, cup of juice

Lunch - crackers and cheese, crisps

Dinner - lasagne, mini Cupcake


----------



## Jessica60

Weetabix 
Lamb pie mash
Yoghurt
Crackers ham cheese
Hash browns beans sausage


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - Weetabix

Snack at nursery - apple and milk

Lunch - crackers and cheese, tangerine

Dinner - pizza, banana


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - Weetabix

Snack at nursery - Swiss roll

Lunch - ham sandwich, mini smoked salami

Dinner - minced beef and pasta,


----------



## Jessica60

Weetabix 
Chicken roast dinner, hardly ate any
Wraps tuna and veg sticks
Beans on toast


----------



## ShayK

B - oatmeal with raspberries and honey and cinnamon
L- ham sandwich and a banana with a glass of milk
D- chicken nuggets and an apple


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - strawberries 

Snack at nursery - apple and milk

Lunch - crackers and cheese, strawberries

Snack - crisps

Dinner - cod fillet, pasta and carrots


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - strawberries 

Lunch - crackers and cheese, strawberries

Dinner - minced beef, pasta and carrots. Ice cream for dessert


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - Weetabix 

Snack - grapes

Lunch - sausage roll

Dinner - chicken, roast potatoes, Yorkshire pudding, carrots and gravy. Ice cream for dessert


----------



## Jessica60

Weetabix 
Ham sandwich, tomatoes a few crisps 
Strawberries 
Malted milk biscuit 
Chicken roast dinner, carrots, cauliflower, roast potatoes, peas Yorkshire pudding
Choc brownies
Grapes


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - strawberries and grapes

Snack at nursery - crackers, apple and milk

Lunch - sausage roll, grapes

Dinner - pizza


----------



## Jessica60

Weetabix 
Tuna pesto pasta bake, yoghurt
Sandwiches, veg sticks, banana
Tortilla boat El Paso, refused chicken and rice
Choc brownie


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - Weetabix 

Snack at nursery - crumpet and apple

Lunch - ham sandwich, grapes

Dinner - minced beef and pasta


----------



## Jessica60

Weetabix 
Mashed potatoes 
Yoghurt
Crackers ham cheese crisps
Fruit
Wholewheat pasta spaghetti Bol
Mamia aldi fruit bar for toddlers


----------



## Jessica60

Rice crispies 
Chickpeas curry
Crackers ham and cheese
Bacon beans hash brown
Yoghurt


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yesterday :
Breakfast - banana and Weetabix

Snack at nursery - apple and milk

Lunch - crackers and cheese, strawberries

Dinner - minced beef, pasta and carrots. Ice cream for dessert


----------



## Bevziibubble

Today :

Breakfast - strawberries

Snack at nursery - banana and milk

Lunch - ham sandwich, strawberries

Dinner - fish fingers, pasta


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - Weetabix 

Snack at nursery - biscuit and milk

Lunch - crackers and cheese, grapes

Dinner - pizza, chocolate waffle and ice cream for dessert

Snack - two bananas


----------



## Jessica60

Croissants 
Biscuit
Cracker tomatoes, chicken fridge raiders
Yoghurt 
Raisins 
Spaghetti bolognase, cucumber, garlic bread, my fries
Mini pancakes, strawberries choc dip, apple
Whole milk


----------



## Jessica60

weetabix 
Banana 
Pringles
Yoghurt
Apple
Burger in bun, chips, popadom


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yesterday :

Breakfast - Weetabix, banana

Snack at relative's House - ice lolly and Quavers

Lunch - minced beef and pasta

Dinner - meat and potato pie, carrots

Snack - banana


----------



## Jessica60

weetabix 
GREggs sausage rolls
Quavers 
Chicken roast dinner
Homemade fairy cake
Yoghurt


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - Weetabix, banana 

Snack - Quavers

Lunch - crackers and cheese

Dinner - roast chicken, roast potatoes, Yorkshire pudding and carrots. Ice cream for dessert.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - Weetabix and banana 

Lunch - crackers and cheese, strawberries

Dinner - chicken and rice in white sauce

Snack - crisps


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - Weetabix and banana 

Snack - strawberries, brioche roll

Lunch - fish fingers, pasta and carrots

Snack - ice lolly, banana, crisps

Dinner - spaghetti bolognese, ice cream


----------



## Jessica60

Rice crispies 
Chicken roast dinner 
Crackers
Boiled egg bacon, pancake


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - Weetabix and banana 

Lunch - fish fingers, chips and raw carrots

Snack - banana, popcorn

Dinner - homemade burger


----------



## Jessica60

Weetabix 
3 hash browns and beans
Custard cream
Half ham sandwich 
Homemade spaghetti Bol
Yoghurt


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - honey nut cornflakes 
Snack - grapes, banana 
Lunch - ham sandwich, crisps 
Snack - half a banana 
Dinner - minced beef and pasta. Ice cream for dessert.


----------



## Jessica60

Weetabix 
Lamb pie veg
Beans, toast
Sausage, few chips, spaghetti hoops (small portion)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - honey nut cornflakes 

Snack - grapes and banana

Lunch - ham sandwich, crisps

Snack - lollypop

Dinner - minced beef, pasta and carrots. Ice cream


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - Weetabix 

Snack - banana

Lunch - popcorn chicken and chips

Snack - grapes

Dinner - homemade burger


----------



## Jessica60

Weetabix 
Banana 
Pear
Ham sandwiches, yoghurt
Sausage, carrots, peas, sweet corn, chips
Barny bear


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - honey nut cornflakes 

Snack - banana, Quavers

Lunch - sausage roll

Dinner - Gammon, roast potatoes, Yorkshire pudding and carrots. Cupcake for dessert


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - banana

Snack at nursery - apple and milk

Lunch - crackers and cheese

Dinner - pizza


----------



## Jessica60

Rice crispies 
Veg curry
Yoghurt
Tuna wrap
Pasta, one bite of sausage 
Pancake choc spread


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - Weetabix. 

Snack at nursery - apple and milk

Lunch - ham sandwich, crisps

Snack - strawberries

Dinner - cottage pie


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - a few bites of banana 

Snack at nursery - apple and milk

Lunch - sausages

Dinner - we had Holly's birthday buffet but he only ate a few crisps. He's a bit under the weather


----------



## Jessica60

Weetabix 
Mexican broth
Tuna wraps
Apple
Hash brown, beans, fish finger
Fortune cookie
Grapes


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - strawberries 

Lunch - chips

Dinner - minced beef, pasta and carrots


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - strawberries 

Snack at nursery - Swiss roll, apple

Lunch - crackers and cheese

Snack - strawberries

Dinner - minced beef and chips


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - strawberries 

Snack - ice lolly and Quavers at relatives house

Lunch - chips

Dinner - minced beef, pasta and carrots


----------



## Jessica60

Weetabix 
Malted milk biscuit
Cheddar crackers, cheese, tomatoes , ham
Quorn lasagne, carrots, cauliflower
Strawberries and dipping choc


----------



## Jessica60

Weetabix 
Croissant 
Ham sandwiches 
Grapes
Beef Yorkshire pudding, carrot cauliflower peas, roast potatoes 
Custard treacle pudding


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - honey nut cornflakes 

Snack - Quavers 

Lunch - happy meal 

Dinner - roast chicken, roast potatoes, Yorkshire pudding and carrots


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - Weetabix 

Snack at nursery - he didn't eat it

Lunch - crackers and cheese, strawberries

Dinner - pizza


----------



## Jessica60

Weetabix 
Chilli
Yoghurt 
Crackers ham cheese
Lentil spaghetti Bol
Teddy barny cake


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - banana 

Snack at nursery - yoghurt

Lunch - burger

Snack - cucumber slices

Dinner - lasagna


----------



## Jessica60

Weetabix 
Lamb pie
Sandwiches tuna
Chicken curry rice
Yoghurt
Cake assortment from afternoon tea left overs


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - banana 

Snack - apple and milk

Lunch - crackers and cheese, strawberries

Snack - crisps 

Dinner - fish fingers, pasta and carrots


----------



## Jessica60

Weetabix 
Chicken dinner veggies
Yoghurt
Crackers cheese, apple orange
Pizza


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - Weetabix 

Snack at nursery - apple and milk

Lunch - sausages, strawberries

Snack - popcorn

Dinner - minced beef, pasta and carrots


----------



## Bevziibubble

He's only eaten half a banana and some ice cream all day as he's not well :(


----------



## Jessica60

Weetabix 
Pear
Ham sandwiches, goodies crisps, tomatoes, grapes
Mamia aldi oat bar
Omelette didn't eat, chips beans
Yoghurt


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - didn't want anything 

Lunch - two crackers with cheese

Dinner - two burger patties (didn't want the bun)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yesterday (Sunday) :

Breakfast - crunchy nut cornflakes

Snack - Quavers

Lunch - ham sandwich

Dinner - gammon, roast potatoes, Yorkshire pudding and carrots


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - strawberries 

Snack at nursery - apple and milk

Lunch - crackers and cheese, strawberries and a banana


Dinner - fish fingers and pasta


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - Weetabix 

Snack at nursery - apple and milk

Lunch - burger patty, banana

Dinner - cod and chips


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - Weetabix 

Snack at nursery - crumpet and apple

Lunch - crackers and cheese, chocolate biscuits

Snack - strawberries

Dinner - burger


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - strawberries 

Snack at nursery - Swiss roll

Lunch - ham sandwich, pepperami

Snack - strawberries

Dinner - sausages, potatoes


----------



## Jessica60

Rice crispies 
Banana 
GREggs vegan roll, cherry tomatoes, strawberries 
Cheddar biscuit
Apple
Hash brown ,fish fingers beans
Yoghurt


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - potato cake 

Snack - strawberries

Lunch - minced beef and pasta

Dinner - Happy Meal


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - potato cake

Snack - Quavers, strawberries

Lunch - bacon sandwich

Dinner - roast gammon, roast potatoes, Yorkshire pudding and carrots. Vienetta for dessert

Snack - strawberries


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - banana 

Snack at nursery - apple and milk

Lunch - crackers and cheese, Quavers

Dinner - steak and chips, ice cream


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - Toast

Snack at nursery - apple and milk

Lunch - crackers and cheese, Quavers

Snack - apple

Dinner - burger


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - jam on toast

Snack at nursery - apple and milk

Lunch - crackers and cheese, Quavers

Dinner - pork, potato and carrots

Snack - strawberries


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - Weetabix

Snack at nursery - apple and milk

Lunch - ham sandwich and Quavers

Snack - strawberries

Dinner - sausage, carrots


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - Weetabix

Snack at nursery - Swiss roll

Lunch - crackers and cheese, Quavers

Snack - chocolate, strawberries

Dinner - steak and chips


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - Toast 

Snack - banana and strawberries

Lunch - fish fingers and pasta

Dinner - pizza


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - Toast 

Lunch - only wanted a banana

Dinner - beef, roast potatoes, Yorkshire pudding and carrots


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - Toast 

Snack - banana 

Lunch - ham sandwiches, crisps, Cupcake and strawberries

Dinner - lasagne

Snack - ice cream


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - Toast and banana 

Lunch - ham sandwiches, crisps, Cupcake and strawberries

Dinner - pizza


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - banana

Lunch - ham sandwiches, crisps, Cupcake and strawberries

Dinner - spaghetti, minced beef


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - potato cake, strawberries 

Lunch - ham sandwiches, crisps, Cupcake and strawberries

Dinner - chicken and rice


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - strawberries 

Lunch - crackers and cheese, Cupcake and strawberries

Snack - banana

Dinner - pizza


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - potato cake 

Snack - strawberries

Lunch - crackers, crisps, Cupcake and strawberries

Snack - 1½ bananas

Dinner - cod and chips


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - potato cake and strawberries.

Lunch - crackers, crisps, Cupcake and banana

Snack - banana

Dinner - chicken, roast potatoes, Yorkshire pudding and carrots


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - Weetabix and strawberries

Lunch - ham sandwich, crisps, kit kat and strawberries

Snack - 2 bananas

Dinner - spaghetti, minced beef


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - potato cake, strawberries and half a banana

Lunch - ham sandwich, half a packet of crisps, a mini Cupcake and a banana

Dinner - pizza


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - potato cake, strawberries

Snack - banana

Lunch - ham sandwich, crisps, banana

Dinner - minced beef and pasta


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - potato cake, strawberries and a banana

Snack - banana

Lunch - ham sandwich, crisps, kit kat and strawberries

Dinner - fish fingers and pasta. Jelly and ice cream afterwards.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - jam on toast 

Snack - strawberries

Lunch - ham sandwich, crisps, Cupcake and strawberries

Dinner - pizza


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - Weetabix 

Snack - strawberries

Lunch - ham sandwich, crisps, banana

Dinner - chicken, roast potatoes, Yorkshire pudding and carrots. Smarties for desert.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - banana 

Lunch - ham sandwich, crisps, kit kat and banana

Dinner - cottage pie


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - banana

Lunch - ham sandwich, crisps, Cupcake and strawberries

Snack - ice lolly

Dinner - oven baked cod and chips


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - banana

Lunch - ham sandwich, crisps and banana

Snack - strawberries

Dinner - cottage pie


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - potato cake

Snack - banana, strawberries

Lunch - ham sandwich, crisps and banana

Dinner - pork and pasta


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - potato cake

Lunch - ham sandwich, Wotsits and banana

Dinner - pork and potatoes


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - potato cake

Lunch - ham sandwich, crisps and banana

Dinner - burger patty


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - potato cake 

Snack - mini eggs

Lunch - ham sandwich, crisps and banana

Snack - Easter egg chocolate

Dinner - chicken, roast potatoes, Yorkshire pudding and carrots


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - potato cake 

Lunch - ham sandwich, crisps and banana

Snack - chocolate

Dinner - fish fingers and pasta


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - potato cake 

Lunch - jam on toast, crisps, banana

Snack - banana

Dinner - pizza


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - potato cake, half a banana 

Lunch - crackers and cheese, crisps and a banana

Snack - Easter egg chocolate

Dinner - meat pie and chips


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - Toast 

Lunch - crackers and cheese, Pringles and a banana

Snack - banana

Dinner - hot dog


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - Weetabix 

Snack - strawberries

Lunch - bacon sandwich, crisps and banana

Snack - strawberries

Dinner - beef burger


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - potato cake 

Lunch - crackers and cheese, strawberries

Dinner - pork, potato and carrots

Snacks - banana and Pringles


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - potato cake 

Lunch - crackers and cheese, crisps and a banana

Dinner - roast lamb, roast potatoes, Yorkshire pudding and carrots. Cheesecake for dessert


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - potato cake 

Lunch - ham sandwich, crisps and banana

Snack _ strawberries

Dinner - pork and chips


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - Weetabix 

Snack - strawberries

Lunch - crackers and cheese, crisps, banana

Dinner - lasagne


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - Weetabix and banana 

Lunch - ham sandwich, crisps, banana and tangerine

Dinner - hot dog


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - banana and strawberries 

Lunch - ham sandwich, crisps and tangerine

Dinner - pizza


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - Toast 

Snack - two tangerines

Lunch - ham sandwich, crisps and tangerine

Snack - half a banana

Dinner - fish fingers and pasta


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - 2 slices of toast 

Lunch - ham sandwich, crisps and banana

Dinner - cottage pie

Snack - ice cream


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - strawberries 

Lunch - ham sandwich, crisps and apple

Snack - apple

Dinner - roast gammon, roast potatoes, Yorkshire pudding and carrots. Cheesecake for dessert


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - bacon sandwich 

Lunch - ham sandwich, crisps and apple.

Snack - apple

Dinner - cottage pie


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - Toast

Lunch - ham sandwich, crisps and banana

Snack - apple

Dinner - chicken and pasta


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - Toast 

Lunch - ham sandwich, crisps and apple

Snack - apple and banana

Dinner - lasagne


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - Weetabix 

Lunch - ham sandwich, crisps and apple

Snack - tangerine and a banana

Dinner - burger, carrots


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - potato cake 

Snack - two bananas

Lunch - ham sandwich, crisps and tangerine

Dinner - spaghetti bolognese


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - bacon sandwich 

Lunch - ham sandwich, crisps and apple.

Snack - apple and tangerine

Dinner - pork, chips


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - potato cake 

Lunch - ham sandwich, crisps and apple

Dinner - chicken, roast potatoes, stuffing, Yorkshire pudding and carrots. Chocolate cake for desert

Snack - banana


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - potato cake

Lunch - sausage roll

Snack - cookie

Dinner - cottage pie


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - potato cake 

Lunch - ham sandwich, banana

Dinner - chicken and pasta


----------



## adrie

Breakfast
Yogurt
cereal
milk 

Snack
apple

Lunch
Assorted deli meats
cheese
peanut butter and jam on a slice of bread
milk

Supper
pepperoni pizza 
assorted veggies (carrots, cucumber, celery)
milk


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - crunchy nut corn flakes

Lunch - bacon sandwich

Snack - banana, tangerine

Dinner - pizza


----------



## Wish2BMom

now I want a bacon sandwich...

breakfast: 2 yogurt pouches each and split a sausage/egg/cheese bagel sandwich
snack: graham crackers and applesauce pouches
lunch: toast, apple slices, fruit/veggie puree pouches
snack: likely applesauce pouches and goldfish
dinner: hopefully leftover chicken tacos
snack: oat snackbar, pouches, dried fruit snacks

throughout the day - bananas, apples, blueberries, raspberries, strawberries...

managing these meals and snacks all day every day is killing me slowly!


----------



## adrie

Breakfast
-Oatmeal
-Milk

snack
-Apple
-Cheese 

Lunch
-Deli meat with mixed veggies
-Toast with butter and jam
-Super diluted juice 

Snack
-Honey roasted peanuts

Supper
-Rotisserie chicken
-Ceasar salad
-Macaroni and cheese
-Milk


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - banana 

Snack - chocolate milkshake

Lunch - sausage roll, apple and tangerine

Dinner - fish fingers and pasta


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - Toast 

Late lunch - VE day celebration picnic: sandwich, sausage roll, cake and tangerine

Dinner - cottage pie


----------



## adrie

Breakfast
Cereal
Milk

Snack
Sliced strawberries
Sweet chili pistachios

Lunch
Pita pizza
Ceasar salad
Diluted juice (1 part juice to 6-8 parts water) 

Dinner 
Boneless pork loin chops
Mixed stir fry veggies
Rice
Milk


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - Weetabix 

Lunch - ham sandwich, crisps and apple

Snack - banana

Dinner - chicken and pasta


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - banana

Lunch - ham sandwich, crisps and banana

Dinner - gammon, roast potatoes, Yorkshire pudding and carrots. Cheesecake for dessert


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - banana 

Lunch - ham sandwich, cookie and banana

Snack - apple, ice cream

Dinner - spaghetti bolognese


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - Toast 

Lunch - ham sandwich, mini Cupcake and a banana

Dinner - spaghetti bolognese and broccoli


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - Toast 

Lunch - ham sandwich, crisps and apple

Dinner - minced beef and pasta with broccoli


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - Toast 

Lunch - crackers and cheese

Snack - banana, tangerine 

Dinner - cheeseburger


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - potato cake 

Lunch - bacon barm

Dinner - minced beef, pasta and broccoli

Snack - Pringles


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - Toast 

Lunch - ham sandwich, cake bar and banana

Dinner - roast chicken, roast potatoes, Yorkshire pudding and carrots


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - Toast 

Lunch - ham sandwich, crisps and apple

Snack - satsuma

Dinner - steak and chips


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - Weetabix 

Lunch - ham sandwich, Quavers and apple

Dinner - spaghetti bolognese


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - Toast

Lunch - crackers and cheese, Quavers and a satsuma

Snack - half an apple

Dinner - pizza


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - crunchy nut corn flakes 

Lunch - crackers and cheese, Quavers and a yoghurt

Dinner - cod and chips


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - bacon sandwich 

Lunch - ham sandwich, crisps and apple

Dinner - roast gammon, roast potatoes, carrots and broccoli. Cheesecake for dessert


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - Weetabix, bacon 

Lunch - sausage roll, Quavers and an apple

Dinner - burger


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - potato cake

Snack - grapes

Lunch - picnic : pizza slices, crisps, chips and apple

Dinner - minced beef and pasta


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - grapes

Lunch - ham sandwich, crisps and yoghurt

Dinner - steak and chips


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - bowl of grapes 

Lunch - ham sandwich, hula hoops and apple

Snack - grapes

Dinner - pizza


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - Weetabix 

Snack - raw carrots

Lunch - ham sandwich, crisps and apple

Snack - cookie

Dinner - chicken and pasta


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - banana

Lunch - ham sandwich, Quavers and an apple

Dinner - chicken, roast potatoes, Yorkshire pudding and broccoli

Snack - ice lolly


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - banana

Lunch - crackers and cheese, Quavers and an apple

Dinner - steak and chips


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - Toast 

Snack - banana

Lunch - sausage roll

Dinner - oven baked cod and chips


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - Toast 

Lunch - sausage roll, apple

Dinner - pizza


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - strawberries 

Lunch - sausage roll, cocktail sausages, crisps and an apple

Snack _ ice lolly

Dinner - home made beef burger

Snack _banana


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - Toast and a slice of bacon. 

Snack - strawberries

Lunch - crackers and cheese, Quavers and an apple

Dinner - Gammon, roast potatoes, Yorkshire pudding, carrots and broccoli

Snack - ice lolly


----------



## Bevziibubble

.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - strawberries

Lunch - sausage roll, pom bears and an apple

Dinner - minced beef, pasta and broccoli

Snack _ ice lolly


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - Weetabix 

Snack - strawberries

Lunch _ sausage roll, Quavers and an apple

Dinner - steak and chips


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - Weetabix 

Lunch - sausage roll, Quavers and an apple

Snack - banana

Dinner - chicken in white sauce with rice


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - bacon sandwich 

Lunch - crackers and cheese, pom bears and an apple

Snack _ strawberries

Dinner - steak and chips


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - bacon sandwich but he just ate the bacon 

Lunch - half a sausage roll. Didn't want anything else

Dinner - chicken in white sauce with rice


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - bacon sandwich 

Lunch - sausage roll, crisps and an apple

Snack - watermelon

Dinner - steak and chips


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - bacon sandwich 

Lunch - crackers and cheese, crisps and an apple

Snack - watermelon

Dinner - gammon, roast potatoes, Yorkshire pudding, carrots and broccoli

Snack - ice lolly


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - potato cakes

Lunch - ham sandwich, crisps and an apple

Snack - watermelon, ice lolly

Dinner - chicken breast in white sauce with rice


----------



## Bevziibubble

.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - potato cake and bacon 

Lunch - ham sandwich, crisps and apple

Snack - watermelon

Dinner - lasagne


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - Bacon, sausage 

Lunch - ham sandwich

Dinner - spaghetti bolognese

Snack - banana and a cookie


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - bacon sandwich 

Snack - watermelon

Lunch - sausage roll, Quavers and an apple

Dinner - cottage pie and carrots


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - bacon

Lunch - ham sandwich, half a packet of crisps, an apple

Snack _ watermelon

Dinner - chicken and rice


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - Toast 

Lunch - ham sandwich, crisps and an apple

Snack - strawberries 

Dinner - chicken and chips


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - bacon sandwich 

Lunch - ham sandwich, cookie and an apple

Dinner - chicken, roast potatoes, Yorkshire pudding, carrots and broccoli.
Yoghurt for dessert.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - Weetabix

Lunch - ham sandwich, crisps, apple and tangerine

Dinner - smoked haddock with pasta and broccoli


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - Weetabix, grapes

Snack - strawberries

Lunch - sausage roll, crisps and apple

Dinner - sausages, potatoes.

Snack - grapes


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - grapes and strawberries

Lunch - sausage roll, Quavers and an apple

Dinner - minced beef, pasta and broccoli


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - Toast

Snack - grapes

Lunch - ham sandwich, crisps and apple

Dinner - steak and chips


----------



## Katherinep

Mashed bananas for breakfast and formula every 3 to 4 hours and apple puree for dinner.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - Weetabix 

Lunch - happy meal

Dinner - beef, roast potatoes, Yorkshire pudding, carrots and broccoli.

Snack - yoghurt


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - Weetabix 

Lunch - ham sandwich, crisps and grapes

Dinner - cod and chips


----------



## adrie

Breakfast
plain waffles
apple and a few prunes

Snack
yogurt

Lunch
rotisserie chicken
carrots
sliced strawberries
mini glazed donut

Dinner
penne pasta with sauce


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - bacon sandwich

Snack - grapes

Lunch - ham sandwich, crisps and apple

Snack - blackberries and grapes

Dinner - smoked haddock with chips


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - Weetabix 

Snack - grapes

Lunch - ham sandwich, crisps and apple

Snack - carrot sticks 

Dinner - lamb and potatoes


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - Weetabix, grapes 

Lunch - ham sandwich, crisps and apple

Dinner - minced beef, pasta and carrots


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - Weetabix 

Snack - grapes

Lunch - ham sandwich, crisps and apple

Snack - 3 crackers

Dinner - fish fingers, pasta and carrots


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - Weetabix 

Lunch - ham sandwich, crisps and apple

Snack - grapes, crackers and cucumber 

Dinner - minced beef, pasta and cucumber


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - Weetabix 

Snack - grapes

Lunch - crackers, crisps and an apple

Dinner - gammon, roast potatoes, Yorkshire pudding and carrots.

Snack - ice lolly


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - Weetabix, grapes 

Lunch - ham sandwich, crisps and apple

Dinner - mince and chips


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - crumpets

Lunch - ham sandwich, crisps and apple

Dinner - burger

Snack - banana and grapes


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - corn flakes 

Lunch - ham sandwich, muffin and an apple

Dinner - smoked haddock, pasta and broccoli


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - scrambled eggs (first time he's agreed to try it and he loved it!) 

Lunch - ham sandwich, cookie, carrot sticks and watermelon

Dinner - gammon, chips and carrots


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - scrambled eggs, banana 

Lunch - tortilla wrap, Quavers, watermelon and carrot sticks

Snack - banana

Dinner - fish fingers, pasta, carrots and cucumber

Snack - ice lolly


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - bacon sandwich 

Snack - banana

Lunch - ham and cucumber sub, banana

Dinner - chicken, roast potatoes, Yorkshire pudding and carrots

Snack - Pringles


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - Toast, grapes 

Lunch - ham sandwich, cookie, carrot sticks

Dinner - minced beef, pasta and carrots

Snack - Pringles


----------



## adrie

Breakfast
Cheese string
Cereal
mandarin orange

snack
yogurt, prunes

Lunch
Penne pasta with veggie sauce

snack
apple with peanut butter

Dinner
Rotisserie chicken
Pork ribs
carrots, green beans
rice


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - crumpet 

Lunch - crackers and cheese, cookies, watermelon

Snack - lollypop

Dinner - cod and chips, bread and butter


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - Toast

Lunch - ham sandwich, Quavers and watermelon

Dinner - smoked haddock, pasta and carrots


----------



## adrie

Breakfast: Banana puffs, oatmeal
Snack: Apple
Lunch: Bread with butter and jam, raw carrots
Snack: Fruit and veggie pouch
Dinner: Cheese tortellini with hamburger in pasta sauce


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - 2 crumpets 

Lunch - ham sandwich, Quavers, carrot sticks and an apple

Dinner - cheese and tomato pasta bake

Snack - yoghurt, blackberries


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - 2 crumpets, grapes

Lunch - ham sandwich, Quavers, apple and carrot sticks

Dinner - cheeseburger

Snacks - watermelon, blackberries


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - crumpet, strawberries

Lunch - burger

Snack - strawberries, lollypop

Dinner - cottage pie

Snack - blackberries and strawberries


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - crumpet, strawberries

Lunch - ham and cucumber sub, cookie

Snack - grapes

Dinner - beef, roast potatoes, Yorkshire pudding and carrots


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - Toast, grapes 

Lunch - sausage roll, cookie, carrots

Snack - Malteasers

Dinner - sausage, pasta and broccoli


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - Weetabix and banana 

Lunch - sausage roll, cookie, carrots

Dinner - chicken in white sauce with brown rice


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - banana and grapes 

Snack - blackberries 

Lunch - sausage roll, half a packet of crisps and an apple

Snack - satsuma, lollypop

Dinner - pork, pasta and carrots.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - banana

Lunch - ham sandwich, cookie, satsuma and carrot sticks

Snack - satsuma 

Dinner - pizza


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - Weetabix 

Lunch - ham sandwich, tangerine

Snack - carrot sticks

Dinner - meat pie and chips


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - banana 

Snack - Quavers at relatives house

Lunch - sausage roll, satsuma

Snack - carrot sticks, blackberries

Dinner - spaghetti bolognese


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - sausage sandwich 

Lunch - only wanted a satsuma and apple as he had a late breakfast

Dinner - gammon, roast potatoes, Yorkshire pudding and carrots

Snacks - Pringles, blackberries


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - banana

Lunch - ham sandwich, crisps, apple and tangerine

Dinner - home made beef burgers

Snack - Pringles, banana


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - crumpet 

Snack - banana

Lunch - sausage roll, apple and satsuma

Snack - banana, blackberries

Dinner - chicken in white sauce with brown rice

Snack - ice lolly


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - bacon on bloomer bread 

Lunch - crackers and cheese, apple 

Dinner - went to a tea party and had a buffet there


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - bacon, eggs and toast 

Lunch - only wanted a cookie and carrot sticks

Dinner - minced beef and chips

Snack - banana


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - banana 

Lunch - sausage roll, apple

Dinner - fish fingers, pasta and carrots

Snack - banana


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - crumpet and banana 

Lunch - sausage roll, watermelon

Dinner - roast beef, roast potatoes, carrots. Cheesecake for dessert

Snack - banana, cookie


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - banana 

Snack - grapes

Lunch - scrambled eggs, apple

Dinner - steak and pasta

Snack - jaffa cakes


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - apple and half a banana 

Lunch - sausage roll, cookie, satsuma

Dinner - chicken in white sauce with brown rice

Snack - apple, Quavers


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - Toast, cornflakes 

Lunch - half a sausage roll, fudge, grapes

Dinner - chicken in white sauce with rice

Snack - jaffa cakes and grapes


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - Toast, grapes 

Lunch - scrambled egg on wholewheat toast

Dinner - minced beef and pasta

Snacks - cookie, grapes


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - Toast

Lunch - ham sandwich, cookie, grapes

Dinner - lasagne, carrots

Snacks - jaffa cakes, grapes, an apple


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - Toast 

Lunch - ham sandwich, crisps and banana

Snack - apple

Dinner - pizza


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - crumpets 

Lunch - ham sandwich, cookie, banana and satsuma

Snack - banana

Dinner - chicken in white sauce with rice

Snack - jaffa cakes


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - bacon sandwich 

Lunch - ham sandwich, cookie, banana and satsuma

Snack - apple

Dinner - burgers


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - bacon sandwich 

Snack - grapes

Lunch - ham sandwich, Quavers, banana

Dinner - pizza

Snack - chocolate brownie, grapes


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - bacon sandwich 

Lunch - ham sandwich, crisps and banana

Snack - grapes, Pringles

Dinner - noodles


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - bacon sandwich 

Snack - grapes

Lunch - ham sandwich, cookie, apple and banana

Dinner - hot dogs

Snack - jaffa cakes


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - bacon sandwich 

Lunch - croissant, cookie, grapes

Snack - more grapes

Dinner - Burger patty


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - bacon sandwich 

Lunch - ham sandwich, Cupcake, apple

Snack - carrot sticks 

Dinner - chicken and rice

Snack - Jaffa cakes


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - apple and banana 

Lunch - ham sandwich, Quavers, apple, carrot sticks 

Dinner - chicken, roast potatoes, Yorkshire pudding and carrots. Cheesecake for dessert.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - Toast and an apple

Lunch - pork pie, Malteasers, apple and banana

Dinner - spaghetti bolognese


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - Toast 

Snack - apple

Lunch - pork pie, Malteasers, apple and banana

Dinner - spaghetti bolognese

Snack - jaffa cakes


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - we had breakfast out. He had bacon, sausage, hash brown and toast 

Lunch - sausage roll, apple, banana

Dinner - chicken in white sauce with rice and carrots


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - apple 

Lunch - ham sandwich, cookie and an apple

Dinner - lasagne


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - apple 

Lunch - crackers and cheese, cookie and an apple

Dinner - pork, noodles and carrots


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - none 

Lunch - Toast, carrot sticks

Dinner - 2 slices of pepperoni pizza

Snacks - an apple, crisps


----------



## Bevziibubble

^oops that was mine for the day :haha:

He had :

Breakfast - an apple

Lunch - ham sandwich, mini Cupcake, apple, carrot sticks

Dinner - pepperoni pizza


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - potato cake 

Lunch - he didn't want any of it (he did then do really well with his dinner though)

Dinner - chicken, roast potatoes, Yorkshire pudding and carrots. Cheesecake for dessert.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - Toast 

Lunch - crackers and cheese, cookie, apple

Snack - mini Cheddars

Dinner - meat pie and chips


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - Toast, apple 

Lunch - ham sandwich, cookie and an apple

Snack - banana

Dinner - fish fingers and chips


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - potato cake 

Lunch - ham sandwich, an apple

Snack - banana, ice lolly

Dinner - pork, pasta and carrots


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - Toast, an apple 

Lunch - ham sandwich, cookie and an apple

Snack - ice lolly, banana

Dinner - pasta bolognese, broccoli


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - Toast 

Lunch - tortilla wrap, apple

Snack - banana

Dinner - cod and chips


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - Toast 

Lunch - we went out to eat. He had a beef burger with chips and corn on the cob.
Ice cream for dessert 

Dinner - ham sandwich and a banana


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - bacon sandwich on wholewheat bread

Lunch - ham sandwich, banana

Dinner - chicken, roast potatoes, Yorkshire pudding and carrots. Cheesecake for dessert


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - bacon sandwich on wholewheat bread 

Lunch - ham sandwich, banana

Dinner - chicken and chips


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - cornflakes and milk 

Lunch - tortilla wrap, crisps and a banana

Dinner - fish fingers, pasta and broccoli

Snack - jaffa cakes


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - Toast 

Snack - banana

Lunch - ham sandwich, crisps and an apple

Dinner - lasagne


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - banana 

Lunch - crackers and cheese, jaffa cake, crisps and an apple

Snack - banana

Dinner - chicken in white sauce with rice


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - potato cake 

Lunch - crackers and cheese, Quavers and a banana

Dinner - cheeseburger, chips and carrots. Ice cream for dessert.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - potato cake 

Lunch - ham sandwich, banana

Dinner - meat and potato pie with peas, chips

Snacks - an apple


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - potato cake 

Snack - banana

Lunch - ham and cucumber sub, a cookie

Dinner - chicken, roast potatoes, Yorkshire pudding and carrots. Cheesecake for dessert


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - banana 

Lunch - pizza

Dinner - sausage, potatoes and carrots


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - half a potato cake

Lunch - sausage and chips

Dinner - chicken in white sauce with rice and carrots

Snack - banana


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - potato cake 

Snack - banana

Lunch - sausage roll, crisps and apple

Dinner - minced beef, pasta and carrots


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - slice of bacon, banana 

Lunch - crackers and cheese, Wotsits, an apple

Snack - plain popcorn

Dinner - homemade beef burger


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - Toast 

Snack - banana

Lunch - crackers and cheese, Wotsits, apple and banana

Dinner - chicken in white sauce with rice


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - potato cake 

Snack - banana

Lunch - sausage and chips

Dinner - minced beef, pasta and broccoli


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - potato cake 

Lunch - ham and cucumber sub

Snack - cookie

Dinner - gammon, roast potatoes, carrots


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - Weetabix 

Snack at school - banana

Lunch - crackers and cheese, Wotsits and banana

Dinner - pizza


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - Weetabix 

Snack at school - apple

Lunch - ham sandwich, crisps and banana

Snack - carrot sticks 

Dinner - cottage pie


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - Weetabix 

Snack at school - crackers

Lunch - ham sandwich, crisps and banana

Dinner - lasagne, carrots

Snack - ice cream


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - Weetabix, half a slice of toast 

Snack at school - apple

Lunch - ham sandwich, crisps and a banana

Dinner - sausage, pasta and carrots


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - Toast 

Lunch - ham sandwich, crisps and an apple

Dinner - sausage and chips

Snack - carrot sticks, banana


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - Toast 

Lunch - sausage roll, crisps, apple and carrot sticks

Snack - yoghurt

Dinner - pork, pasta and broccoli


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - Toast 

Lunch - pork pie, banana

Dinner - chicken, roast potatoes, Yorkshire pudding and carrots. Cheesecake for dessert.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - potato cake 

Snack at school - apple

Lunch at school (He is on school dinners from today) - homemade butchers beefburger, potato wedges and carrots

Dinner - fish fingers, pasta and broccoli. Cheesecake for dessert


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - Toast 

Snack at school - carrots

Lunch - only wanted potatoes

Dinner - chicken and rice


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - potato cake 

Snack at school - banana

Lunch at school - roast dinner (chicken, potato, carrots etc)

Dinner - minced beef, pasta and broccoli

Snack - cookie


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - potato cake 

Snack at school - yoghurt

Lunch at school - sausage roll with jacket wedges

After school snack - banana 

Dinner - chicken in white sauce with rice


----------



## Bevziibubble

Breakfast - potato cake 

Snack at school - apple

Lunch at school - pizza and chips Friday

After school snack - strawberries, banana, orange juice 

Dinner - minced beef, hash browns and broccoli

Snack - Malteasers


----------



## adrie

Breakfast
Waffles
cheese string
drinkable yogurt 

snack
apple

Lunch
leftover baked chicken breast
small slice of cheese pizza
pickles
strawberries

Dinner
penne alfredo
carrots
fruit


----------



## AmberPi

My sons love cereal with milk and juice, so breakfast almost always starts like this.
A lunch sandwich, usually with chicken, cheese and tomatoes, or omelette. For dinner, pasta or potatoes.
Friday is a sacred day when we cook chicken with mashed potatoes and have dinner in front of the TV.


----------

